#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Новости >  > > >  >  > Новости буддизма >  > > >  >  >  Протесты в Тибете

## Дима Чабсунчин

ВВС передает:

Протесты в Тибете: в Лхасе горят магазины
В тибетской столице Лхасе, где проходят протесты буддийских монахов, вспыхнули пожары.
Китайское агентство Синьхуа со ссылкой на очевидцев сообщает, что в городе горят магазины и автомобили.

Кроме того, в больницу доставлены раненые. Их число, а также обстоятельства, при которых они получили ранения, не сообщаются.

Акции протеста монахов продолжаются всю неделю. Демонстранты выступают против власти Китая в Тибете.

Тем временем, по сообщениям, китайские войска оцепили три монастыря в Лхасе.

Есть также сообщения о поджоге полицейских машин.

Эта информация поступает от американской правозащитной группы и тибетских изгнанников, и пока ее не удается проверить.

Между тем корреспондент агентства Франс пресс в китайском городе Сья Хэ - где проживает много тибетцев - сообщает, что там монахи возглавили акцию протеста, в которой приняло участие около 200 человек.

В четверг китайские власти заявляли, что ситуация под контролем - после демонстраций, которые тибетские группы за рубежом назвали крупнейшими за 20 лет.

Марш изгнанников

Акция протеста началась в понедельник, когда несколько сотен тибетских изгнанников вышли из Индии в шестимесячный марш на Тибет в знак протеста против власти Китая в этом районе Гималаев.

Начало марша было приурочено к 49-й годовщине неудавшегося тибетского восстания против китайского владычества участников марша напутствовал далай лама.

Ранее духовный лидер Тибета заявил, что больше не выступает за независимость Тибета и не призывает к бойкоту Пекинской Олимпиады.

Участники акции говорят, что хотят использовать время до начала Олимпийских игр в Пекине для привлечения внимания к проблеме Тибета.

Адрес статьи на bbcrussian.com
http://news.bbc.co.uk/go/pr/fr/-/hi/...00/7295928.stm

----------


## Гьялцен

Значит, ЕСДЛ поменял свои взгляды на тибетский вопрос?

----------


## Galina

*Духовный лидер буддистов Далай Лама выступил с заявлением, в котором выразил глубокое сожаление в связи с ситуацией в тибетской столице Лхасе. Он призвал Китай прекратить использование силовых мер против демонстрантов.* 

По словам Далай Ламы, протесты в Тибете являются проявлением глубинного недовольства жителей тибета китайским правлением. 

Лидеры стран ЕС также призвали Китай проявить сдержанность. 

В пятницу в тибетской столице Лхасе, где проходят протесты буддийских монахов, вспыхнули пожары. 

Китайское агентство Синьхуа со ссылкой на очевидцев сообщает, что в городе горели магазины и автомобили. 

Кроме того, в больницу доставлены раненые. Их число, а также обстоятельства, при которых они получили ранения, не сообщаются. 

Акции протеста монахов продолжаются всю неделю. Демонстранты выступают против власти Китая в Тибете. 

*Оцеплен монастырь* 

Сотни буддистских монахов присоединились к маршу протеста 
Тем временем, по сообщениям, китайские войска оцепили три монастыря в Лхасе. 

Есть также сообщения о поджоге полицейских машин. 

Эта информация поступает от американской правозащитной группы и тибетских изгнанников, и пока ее не удается проверить. 

Между тем корреспондент агентства Франс пресс в китайском городе Сья Хэ - где проживает много тибетцев - сообщает, что там монахи возглавили акцию протеста, в которой приняло участие около 200 человек. 

В четверг китайские власти заявляли, что ситуация под контролем - после демонстраций, которые тибетские группы за рубежом назвали крупнейшими за 20 лет. 

*Марш изгнанников* 

Акция протеста началась в понедельник, когда несколько сотен тибетских изгнанников вышли из Индии в шестимесячный марш на Тибет в знак протеста против власти Китая в этом районе Гималаев. 

Начало марша было приурочено к 49-й годовщине неудавшегося тибетского восстания против китайского владычества участников марша напутствовал далай лама. 

Ранее духовный лидер Тибета заявил, что больше не выступает за независимость Тибета и не призывает к бойкоту Пекинской Олимпиады. 

Участники акции говорят, что хотят использовать время до начала Олимпийских игр в Пекине для привлечения внимания к проблеме Тибета. 


http://news.bbc.co.uk/hi/russian/int...00/7295928.stm

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

Эх, плохо плохо дело!

----------


## Galina

*Протесты в столице Тибета Лхасе набирают обороты - в городе вспыхнули пожары и по некоторым сообщениям, слышны оружейные выстрелы.* 

Китайское агентство Синьхуа со ссылкой на очевидцев сообщает, что в городе были подожжены магазины и автомобили. 

По сообщениям агентства Рейтер полицейскими были застрелены по меньшей мере два человека. 

Поступают также сведения о раненых. Однако точной информации об их количестве пока нет. 

Британский журналист Джеймс Майлс, который находится в Лхасе, рассказал Би-би-си, что восставшие захватили центр города. 

"Некоторые до сих пор нападают на китайскую собственность: магазины и рестораны, которыми владеют этнические китайцы, - говорит журналист. - Некоторые громят магазины, выносят товары и бросают их в огромные костры, которые они зажгли на улице". 

Акции протеста монахов продолжаются всю неделю. Демонстранты выступают против власти Китая в Тибете. 

*Обвинения в диверсии* 

Китайские власти заявили, что за "диверсией" на Тибете стоит духовный лидера буддистов Далай Лама и его сторонники. 

Сам духовный лидер буддистов Далай Лама выступил с заявлением, в котором выразил глубокое сожаление в связи с ситуацией в тибетской столице Лхасе. 

Он призвал Китай прекратить использование силовых мер против демонстрантов. 

По словам Далай Ламы, тибетские протесты являются проявлением глубинного недовольства жителей Тибета китайским правлением. 

Лидеры стран ЕС также призвали Китай проявить сдержанность. 

В связи с беспорядками в тибетской столице министерство туризма Непала закрыло доступ вершине Эвереста. Все восхождения отменены, а выход из альпинистского лагеря запрещен. 

Эти меры введены по просьбе Пекина. Китайские власти опасаются, что на вершину могут просочиться сторонники освобождения Тибета и помешать водружению олимпийского огня на высочайшую горную вершину мира. 

Это восхождение планируется осуществить в конце апреля - начале мая. 

....  http://news.bbc.co.uk/hi/russian/int...00/7295928.stm

----------


## Galina

*Для подавления протеста тибетцев китайские власти вводят танки.*

Пятница, 14 марта 2008, 22:34

Dharamshala: убито приблизительно 100 жителей Тибета и много раненых, согласно неподтвержденным источникам. Протесты распространились от Лхасы по всему Тибету. ..

Ситуация в тибетской столице усложнилась потому, что китайские власти вывели большое количество бронированных транспортных средств, включая танки, на площадь Bharkor и начали стрелять в протестующих.

Согласно другим сообщениям, от 10 000 до 20 000 тысяч тибетцев  присоединились к демонстрации в тибетской столице. 

В Северо-восточном Тибете, тысячи жителей Тибета во главе с монахами  монастыря  Labrang Tashikyil организовали мирную демонстрацию. 
Многочисленная манифестация монахов и мирян прошла 14 марта на улицах уезда Санчу (Sangchu) Канлхо-тибетской автономной префектуры (Kanlho) провинции Ганьсу. 

Полный текст сообщения - http://savetibet.ru/2008/03/15/protest_in_lhasa.html

----------


## Светлана

сегодня знакомый сообщил,  что во всей Лхасе к тому же отключили свет. Видимо, на всякий случай. 
Многие тибетцы уже в тюрьме.

----------


## Galina

Далай-лама: «Эти протесты – проявление глубоко укоренившегося недовольства, которое тибетский народ испытывает при существующем режиме»

Его Святейшество Далай-лама выразил глубокую озабоченность в связи с последними событиями в Тибете. «Я крайне обеспокоен ситуацией, разворачивающейся в Тибете после мирных протестов в разных частях Тибета», - заявил Далай-лама на фоне поступающих сообщений о масштабных волнениях в Тибете.

Тысячи тибетцев принимают участие в массовых манифестациях, требуя независимости и безусловного возвращения Далай-ламы. По словам Далай-ламы: «Эти протесты – проявление глубоко укоренившегося недовольства, которое тибетский народ испытывает при существующем режиме».

«Я всегда повторял, что единство и стабильность, насаждаемые посредством грубой силы, могут быть в лучшем случае временным решением. Нереалистично ожидать единства и стабильности при таком режиме. Он не способствует выработке мирного и долговременного решения».

«Я призываю китайское руководство более не применять силу и устранить давно копившееся недовольство тибетского народа посредством диалога. Я также призываю свой народ не прибегать к насилию», - заявил Далай-лама.

Далай-лама, неоспоримый лидер Тибета, живет в изгнании с 1959 года, отстаивая права и свободы своего народа. Он неоднократно призывал китайское руководство начать конструктивные переговоры для мирного решения тибетского вопроса.

http://savetibet.ru/2008/03/15/dalai_lama.html

----------


## Alex Dharmasiya

Лажа всё это! Теперь Китай спровоцировал заворушку для расправы над монахами которые признают ЕСДЛ. Будте покойны - прольется не мало крови!

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

На канале Вести и по культуре показали что в Лхасе начались массовые выступления в 49 годовщину Тибетского восстания 1959 года.
Есть убитые, на данный момент китайскими репрессивными органами застрелены 10 человек.

На Вестях в рубрике "без комментариев" шел видео ряд из Лхасы.

----------


## Ersh

> Лажа всё это! Теперь Китай спровоцировал заворушку для расправы над монахами которые признают ЕСДЛ. Будте покойны - прольется не мало крови!


Все гораздо прозаичнее. Кому-то нужны более веские основания, чем имеются сейчас, для очередного политического демарша - бойкота Пекинской Олимпиады.
И этот кто-то не останавливается перед тем, чтобы пролилась кровь монахов.

----------


## Иван

По EuroNews регулярно показывают про эти события.Минут 10 назад сказали про 25 погибших.Показывали видео и фотографии с места событий.Горят какие-то здания,переворачивают машину,обгоревший китайский флаг и др.

----------


## Galina

От имени буддийского сообщества Калмыкии и России в целом я выражаю солидарность с протестующими монахами и монахинями Тибета, вышедшими с мирными демонстрациями протеста на улицы Лхасы, чтобы потребовать соблюдения свободы вероисповедания, свободы слова и возвращения на родину своего духовного лидера Его Святейшества Далай-ламы XIV. 

На этот раз, когда тибетским монахам и монахиням было вновь отказано в праве свободно выражать свое мнение, они прибегли к более жестким мерам. Их протесты – результат упорного нежелания правительства КНР прислушаться к голосу Его Святейшества Далай-ламы, тибетского народа и мирового сообщества, неоднократно призывавших китайское руководство решить тибетский вопрос путем обстоятельных мирных переговоров. 

Я говорю об этом не как политик, но как духовный лидер одного из этносов России, народа, который на протяжении многих столетий был связан с Тибетом узами духовного родства. Буддизм, получивший распространение в России начиная с 17 века при покровительстве российских правителей, пришел из Тибета. С тех пор между Тибетом и Россией существовали прекрасные отношения, в основе которых лежали духовные ценности, мир, любовь и доброта. 

К сожалению, ситуация в Тибете, а также отношения между Тибетом и Россией коренным образом изменились, когда Китайская коммунистическая партия объявила свою власть в этой горной стране. Следуя провозглашенной Его Святейшеством Далай-ламой политике Срединного пути, я подтверждаю, что при сложившихся Тибет может быть признан частью Китая; я также поддерживаю предстоящие в Пекине Олимпийские игры, но только в том случае, если китайское правительство гарантирует соблюдение прав человека в этой стране. Я не имею ничего против включения компартии Китая в общемировой поток материально-экономического развития, но только в том случае, если она предоставит свободу политзаключенным, которые отбывают срок лишь потому, что подняли свой голос в защиту основополагающих прав человека.

Мой сокурсник по обучению в тибетском монастыре лама Тензин Делек Ринпоче приговорен к пожизненному тюремному заключению за преступление, которого не совершал. Процесс был проведен с нарушением всех мыслимых норм судебной практики. Панчен-лама, второй по значимости буддийский иерарх Тибета, был похищен в семилетнем возрасте и стал самым молодым политзаключенным в мире. Он был арестован задолго до того, как он смог поднять голос в свою защиту. 

Годами мы отворачивались от истины, годами закрывали глаза на реальное положение дел в стране, с которой связаны исторически и духовно. Но так не может продолжаться до бесконечности. Мы должны открыто заявить о своей солидарности с братьями и сестрами в Тибете и тибетским сообществом в изгнании, ради любви к истине.

В истории России также было время, когда люди не могли исповедовать свою веру и свободно выражать свою волю. Но мы сумели положить конец этому темному времени молчания и страха. Мы – прекрасный пример для Китая, и мы можем направить китайский народ в решении тибетского вопроса. Во времена коммунистического режима компартия Китая считала СССР своим наставником. Современная Россия должна вновь взять на себя роль учителя, научив Китай следовать демократическим ценностям.

Я призываю правительство Российской Федерации потребовать от коммунистической партии и правительства Китая прекратить акты насилия по отношению к тибетскому народу и сесть за стол переговоров с Его Святейшеством Далай-ламой для незамедлительного мирного урегулирования тибетской проблемы, а также призвать правительство Индии отпустить на свободу тибетских демонстрантов и позволить им продолжить свой мирный марш на родную землю, следуя принципам ненасилия, провозглашенным Махатмой Ганди.

Я возношу молитвы о братьях и сестрах в Тибете. Правда восторжествует. 

Долгой жизни Его Святейшеству Далай-ламе.
И пусть все живые существа будут избавлены от страданий.

Верховный лама Калмыкии 
Тэло Тулку Ринпоче
http://savetibet.ru/2008/03/15/telo_...out_tibet.html

----------


## Galina

*Китайские власти призвали участников беспорядков в Тибете сдаться, пообещав проявить к ним снисхождение.* 

По последним данным, в результате столкновений между участниками акций протеста и китайскими силами безопасности в столице Тибета Лхасе погибло по меньшей мере 10 человек. 

Власти назвали происходящее мятежом. В организации массовых волнений Пекин обвиняет "тибетских сепаратистов" и далай-ламу, проживающего в эмиграции. 

Правоохранительные органы Китая выдвинули против участников акций протеста в Тибете обвинения "в убийстве невинных граждан, а также нападении и причинении физического вреда представителям власти". Вместе с тем полиция пообещала проявить снисхождение к тем, кто добровольно сдастся до наступления понедельника. 

Беспорядки в Лхасе продолжались в течение всей последней недели. 

С понедельника буддистские монахи проводят манифестации по случаю 49-й годовщины восстания в Лхасе, закончившегося изгнанием духовного лидера Тибета Далай-ламы. К мирному шествию тибетских монахов присоединились местные жители, в результате чего шествие переросло в самую массовую и ожесточенную демонстрацию за последние 20 лет в этом регионе. 

Британский журналист Джеймс Майлс, который находится в Лхасе, рассказал Би-би-си, что в пятницу беспорядки охватили центр города. 

Столкновения продолжались до глубокой ночи, однако к утру субботы ситуация в Лхасе стабилизировалась. 

Руководство ЕС призвало Китай проявить сдержанность в разрешении конфликта с тибетским населением, сказал министр иностранных дел Франции Бернар Кушнер. 

По инициативе Словении был разработан документ, в котором среди прочих мер урегулирования конфликта предлагается отпустить всех задержанных полицией демонстрантов, сказал глава французского МИДа на пресс-конференции по завершении саммита ЕС в Брюсселе.

*Подготовка к Олимпиаде* 

По словам журналиста Би-би-си Шижуна Чэня, находящегося сейчас в Пекине, эти протесты начались в очень неудобное для КНР время. 

Большинство лидеров Тибетского автономного региона находятся сейчас в китайской столице на ежегодном Всекитайском съезде народных представителей. 

Несколько дней назад президент КНР Ху Цзиньтао встретился с тибетской делегацией и попросил руководство автономии повышать уровень жизни тибетцев и добиваться стабильности в регионе. 

Однако в год Пекинской Олимпиады тибетцы хотят привлечь внимание к действиям китайских властей, которые, по их мнению, нарушают права человека; они требуют больше свободы - и политической, и религиозной. 

Китайские власти стоят перед трудным выбором. Менее чем за пять месяцев до начала Олимпийских игр они не хотят кровопролития и повторения событий, которые произошли в прошлом году в Бирме. 

С другой стороны, силы безопасности КНР не могут проявить слабость, поскольку это вызовет еще более массовые акции протеста. По словам Шижуна Чэня, Пекин вложил в Тибет миллиарды долларов, пытаясь повысить уровень жизни в этом регионе. В частности, была построена железная дорога к Лхасе. 

Однако тибетцы говорят, что эти проекты помогают только китайцам, которые живут и работают в Тибете. По их мнению, тибетская культура постепенно исчезает. . . http://news.bbc.co.uk/hi/russian/int...00/7297812.stm

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> И этот кто-то не останавливается перед тем, чтобы пролилась кровь монахов.


Ага. А монахи - пустые головы, идеальный объект для примитивных манипуляций...

----------


## Galina

*Далай лама, простой монах, лауреат нобелевской премии*.

Конечно, я молюсь за мой народ и за возвращение Тибета.

Я молюсь за Тибет каждый день.

Но, также, я молюсь за Китай.

Я оптимист.

http://www.phayul.com/news/article.a...l+prize+winner

----------


## PampKin Head

*Лучше быть свободным бедняком, чем богатым невольником. Конечно, люди хотят быть богатыми и свободными — и из-за этого подчас становятся бедными рабами.*
-Камю А.
*
Древо свободы должно время от времени орошаться кровью патриотов и тиранов. Это его естественное удобрение.*
-Джефферсон Т.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Ага. А монахи - пустые головы, идеальный объект для примитивных манипуляций...


Определенная часть - вполне объект. А те, кто "покрепче" умом, объект для не примитивных манипуляций... 

Не стоит идеализировать вполне конкретного человека только на основании того, что он держит обеты и носит особые одежды.

----------

Дифо (29.10.2009)

----------


## Юань Дин

Рано или поздно с коммунизмом в Китае будет тоже, что и с коммунизмом в России. Это карма.
Своим гневом мы и себе карму ухудшим.

----------


## Гьямцо

Буддизм и буддийская традиция не могут существовать "просто". Они существуют в определенной среде. Эту среду много лет уничтожают китайцы в Тибете. Эту среду (пока, увы,  без особого успеха) пытаются воссоздать в традиционных буддийских регионах в России. Для этого существуют буддийские центры и т. д. Простые тибетцы понимают это гораздо лучше, чем иные практикующие.

----------


## Ersh

> Ага. А монахи - пустые головы, идеальный объект для примитивных манипуляций...


Заметьте, не я это сказал.

----------


## Вова Л.

> Все гораздо прозаичнее. Кому-то нужны более веские основания, чем имеются сейчас, для очередного политического демарша - бойкота Пекинской Олимпиады.
> И этот кто-то не останавливается перед тем, чтобы пролилась кровь монахов.


Откуда дровишки?

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

> Сообщение от Ersh
> Все гораздо прозаичнее. Кому-то нужны более веские основания, чем имеются сейчас, для очередного политического демарша - бойкота Пекинской Олимпиады. И этот кто-то не останавливается перед тем, чтобы пролилась кровь монахов.


Интересная версия. И кому это выгодно?

----------


## dongen

конечно, подводные течения в этих процессах очевидны.
Однако жизнь бесценна, хоть и быстротечна....
Предлагаю направить потоки СИЛ Умиротворения и Просветления в этот регион и процесс КАЖДОМУ практику.
Дхьяна, мантра, молитва, прана и т.д. - кто чем работает и "владеет" - давайти всем миром мир созидать. Свободу Тибету! и Китаю!! от уз сансарных

----------


## dongen

> Рано или поздно с коммунизмом в Китае будет тоже, что и с коммунизмом в России. Это карма.
> Своим гневом мы и себе карму ухудшим.


Не о своей карме печется бодхисатва, не о своей шкуре, сори, карме  :Big Grin:  
Гнев безвреден для чистого ума и бессилен для доброго Сердца, более того силу гнева можно свободно использовать. Не только "своего" гнева.
Намо БУДДА!

----------


## Karma Dorje

Кто то уже возглавлял кампанию по освобождению от китайского ига, ну и в России такое движение по освобождению от российского ига была начата в одним из регионов РФ и продолжается до сих пор. Правителя из центральной страны в РФ-ию уже точно не пустят, зря молитвы читали :-)

----------


## Karma Dorje

Ом ами дэва хри Ом мани пеме хунг ом таре тутаре туре сууха

----------


## Aleksey L.

а паникеров запереть в шлюзовой камере )))

----------


## Бато

> Все гораздо прозаичнее. Кому-то нужны более веские основания, чем имеются сейчас, для очередного политического демарша - бойкота Пекинской Олимпиады.
> И этот кто-то не останавливается перед тем, чтобы пролилась кровь монахов.


А никакого недовольства на самом деле и нету?

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

Легче всего поддаться влиянию клеш и, схватив "оружие пролетариата", ринуться наперевес на защиту Тибета. Или читать сутками монлам о перерождении в Сукхавати убиенных. Мне лично Тибет и до оккупации не казался страной, где люди повально счастливы, несмотря на то, что это была страна Дхармы. Однако, заметьте, типично азиатская страна с типично азиатскими проблемами власти и бюрократии, интриг, наивности, недальновидности управленцев. Ведь вся эта история не вчера началась, поэтому вполне можно различить причины. При этом только жестко обусловленные эмоциями люди могут увидеть в такой позиции унижение Тибета и оправдание Китая. Пора уже написать на внутренней стороне черепной коробки простую истину - "этот мир есть страдание", это не вопрос вины, это вопрос причин и следствий и как разорвать их цепь. Те, кого притесняют, всегда кажутся безвинными, но, меж тем, палача и жертву связывает одна карма. Ни один Будда не одобрил бы потерю осознавания ради поддержки одной из сторон.

И почему, наконец, форумчан не заботит так смерть ежегодно целого миллииона индийцев от голода? Это не оффтоп, просто очевидно слишком эмоциональное отношение к Тибету и при этом тотальное равнодушие ко многим другим проблемам. Почему никого не заботит рост числа беспризорников в России? Такой "перекос сострадания" и обличает крайность, а буддизм - это все же срединный путь...

----------


## Ersh

> А никакого недовольства на самом деле и нету?


Почему нету. Есть. Просто для того, чтобы недовольные начали громить магазины и жечь машины, надо, чтобы кто-то это организовал и спровоцировал. Ибо бессмысленность и явная самоубийственность подобных действий, очевидна любому более-менее трезвому уму.

----------


## PampKin Head

Своим все, чужим - закон. (с) народный поговорка.

----------

Дифо (29.10.2009)

----------


## Светлана

> По последним данным, в результате столкновений между участниками акций протеста и китайскими силами безопасности в столице Тибета Лхасе погибло по меньшей мере 10 человек.


По данным некоторых тибетцев, которые сейчас в Лхасе, убито около 400 человек. Почти в каждом доме не хватает по 2-5 человек. 
Сегодня утром была массовая стрельба по людям на площади Баркор,  у храма Джоканг.
Введен комендантский час, выезд из города перекрыт.

----------


## PampKin Head

Только что показывали по E*u*roNews в раздельчике "No comment": *Австралия*, демонстрация тибетцев перед каким то учреждением. Выходит некто, похожий на китайца. И тут же отгребает транспорантом "Free Тibet" по голове. Полиция пытается как то утихомирить людей. В ее сторону - аналогичные действия... Мордой в асфальт, и тут же вяжут демонстранта. Причем в толпе явно видны организаторы, которые руководят действиями.

P.S. Прежде чем с горящим взором мчаться на сборище – подумай. (c) Гоблин.
       По аналогичной тематике:
http://oper.ru/news/read.php?t=1051602041
http://oper.ru/news/print.php?t=1051602049




> По многочисленным просьбам общественности - в двух словах.
> 
> Прежде чем с горящим взором мчаться на сборище – подумай.
> Проведение сборища вполне может оказаться незаконным.
> 
> Например, разрешение получено на митинг, а устроили - марш.
> Лично тебе это может казаться абсолютно нормальным, однако в законе написано совсем другое.
> 
> Свои мнения о том, что с твоей точки зрения «правильно» и что «законно» - согласуй с законами.
> ...

----------


## Ирина

> Легче всего поддаться влиянию клеш и, схватив "оружие пролетариата", ринуться наперевес на защиту Тибета. Или читать сутками монлам о перерождении в Сукхавати убиенных. Мне лично Тибет и до оккупации не казался страной, где люди повально счастливы, несмотря на то, что это была страна Дхармы. Однако, заметьте, типично азиатская страна с типично азиатскими проблемами власти и бюрократии, интриг, наивности, недальновидности управленцев. Ведь вся эта история не вчера началась, поэтому вполне можно различить причины. При этом только жестко обусловленные эмоциями люди могут увидеть в такой позиции унижение Тибета и оправдание Китая. Пора уже написать на внутренней стороне черепной коробки простую истину - "этот мир есть страдание", это не вопрос вины, это вопрос причин и следствий и как разорвать их цепь. Те, кого притесняют, всегда кажутся безвинными, но, меж тем, палача и жертву связывает одна карма. Ни один Будда не одобрил бы потерю осознавания ради поддержки одной из сторон.
> 
> И почему, наконец, форумчан не заботит так смерть ежегодно целого миллииона индийцев от голода? Это не оффтоп, просто очевидно слишком эмоциональное отношение к Тибету и при этом тотальное равнодушие ко многим другим проблемам. Почему никого не заботит рост числа беспризорников в России? Такой "перекос сострадания" и обличает крайность, а буддизм - это все же срединный путь...


Я не испытываю иллюзий по поводу Тибета до оккупации, но ведь это не повод оправдывать его захват Китаем. Конечно, это (захват) всегда присутвсвовало в нашем мире, но ведь это не повод для нормального человека, говорить, что оккупация в таком виде, как сейчас в Тибете - это нормально. Мне не нравится насилие вообще, и в частности, причем в любом виде. Можно и это отнесли к клешам :Big Grin:  
Я против, когда людей бьют/убивают, а тем более  за то что они родились китайцами, тибетцами, евреями, узбеками, русскими или украинцами. Это странно и противоестесственно. 
И также странно, когда меня укоряют в том, что я против этого. Сейчас в Тибете, мягко говоря, очень неспокойно, и естественно, что  кого-то это близко трогает. Нормально беспокоиться в первую очередь о собственной больной матери, а не бегать по подъездам в поисках еще больных. Но и это не означает, что наше сочувствие должно быть избирательным. 
Поддерживаю тех, кто пишет или написал от себя письма в посольство, поддерживаю тех, кто медитирует в поддержку разрешения ситуации мирным путем и о перерождении погибших в лучших ситуациях. Думаю, что это обязательно сработает в сторону полезности.

----------


## ullu

Да в том то и дело, что мать то уже бьется в предсмерных судрогах...

----------


## Galina

Около шестидесяти тибетцев, проживающих в Дхарамсале, Индия, где расположена резиденция Его Святейшества Далай-ламы, объявили голодовку в знак солидарности с протестующими монахами и мирянами Тибета. Протестанты разделились на две группы - 30 человек проводят голодовку возле монастыря Намгьял, личного монастыря Далай-ламы, и еще 30 - возле тантрического монастыря Гьюто. Протестанты будут сменяться каждые 24 часа, отказываясь на это время от пищи, воды и сна. Таким образом, предполагается, что забастовка будет носить бессрочный характер. 



Фотографии - http://savetibet.ru/2008/03/16/hunger_strike.html

http://community.livejournal.com/ru_tibet/73587.html

----------


## Galina

16 марта 2008 

Молебен за мирное урегулирование ситуации в Тибетском автономном районе Китая проходит в воскресенье в храме "Золотая обитель Будды Шакьямуни" в Элисте (Калмыкия).

В молебне, который проводят монахи храма под руководством геше (доктора буддийской философии - ИФ) Тензин Дугда, принимает участие около тысячи прихожан, сообщает корреспондент агентства "Интерфакс-Юг".

"Сегодня специально будут читаться молитвы за то, чтобы разрешилась та ситуация, которая сейчас складывается в Тибете, чтобы люди не страдали, чтобы все разрешилось удачно", - отметил перед началом молебна помощник верховного ламы Калмыкии, депутат Народного Хурала (парламента) республики Хонгор Эльбиков.

При этом он подчеркнул, что "мы не можем быть в стороне, когда гибнут монахи, люди, ведь мы говорим, что калмыки и тибетцы - это братья и сестры". "Когда одной половинке целого тяжело, то вторая половинка должна хотя бы морально поддерживать", - добавил Х.Эльбиков.

Он также огласил заявление верховного ламы Калмыкии Тэло Тулку Ринпоче, в котором подчеркивается, что в ходе мирных демонстраций в честь очередной годовщины восстания в Тибете в 1959 году тибетские монахи "прибегли к более жестким мерам", когда им "в очередной раз было отказано в праве свободно выражать свое мнение".

"Я говорю об этом не как политик, но как духовный лидер одного из этносов России, народа, который на протяжении многих столетий был связан с Тибетом узами духовного родства", - сказал Тэло Тулку Ринпоче.

При этом он отметил, что "буддизм, получивший распространение в России, начиная с 17 века при покровительстве российских правителей, пришел из Тибета".

"С тех пор между Тибетом и Россией существовали прекрасные отношения, в основе которых лежали духовные ценности, мир, любовь и доброта", - считает Тэло Тулку Ринпоче.

"Я также поддерживаю предстоящие в Пекине Олимпийские игры, но только в том случае, если китайское правительство гарантирует соблюдение прав человека в этой стране", - подчеркнул глава буддистов республики.

"Я возношу молитвы о братьях и сестрах в Тибете. Правда восторжествует. И пусть все живые существа будут избавлены от страданий", - сказал Тэло Тулку Ринпоче.

ИНТЕРФАКС-ЮГ 
Элиста

http://savetibet.ru/2008/03/16/prayer_for_tibet.html

----------


## Galina

От имени буддистов Республики Тыва выражаю свое искреннее возмущение применением насильственных мер против тибетcкого народа, а также несогласие с положением коренных жителей Тибета.

Тибет - независимая страной, которая была незаконно оккупирована китайскими властями. Этот факт невозможно оспорить.

Тувинцы являются буддистами по своему вероисповеданию. Как и другие буддисты мира, мы принимаем близко к сердцу все, что касается судьбы народа нашего духовного лидера Его Святейшества Далай-ламы XIV. 

Мы не можем оставаться равнодушными к судьбе тибетцев и считаем, что жители Тибета имеют право выражать свое мнение о положении дел в собственной стране и соблюдении основополагающих прав человека.

Если косовары не являются коренными жителями Косово, то, в отличие от них, тибетцы населяли Тибет на протяжении 2,5 тысячелетий. И если косовары могут поднимать вопрос о своей независимости, почему же мы отказываем в этом праве тибетцам?

Тибет, как никакое иное государство, имеет право открыто требовать независимости. И, тем не менее, Его Святейшество Далай-лама на протяжении десятилетий прилагает всесторонние усилия, чтобы урегулировать тибетскую вопрос мирным путем, путем переговоров. Этот факт необходимо учитывать китайским властям. 

Китайским властям также следует принять во внимание, что мир постоянно меняется, и темп этих изменений будет расти с каждым днем. Китай не может оставаться прежним.


Председатель Общества друзей Тибета Республики Тыва
Руководитель Парламентской группы по взаимодействию с парламентом Тибета в изгнании
Депутат Палаты представителей Великого хурала Республики Тыва Ульяна Опей-оол

Кызыл,
Тыва
http://savetibet.ru/2008/03/15/tuva_tibet.html

----------


## Galina

Выражаем свое крайнее возмущение в связи с разгоном мирных демонстраций в Тибете и последующими трагическими событиями.

Выражаем поддержку семьям погибших патриотов и соболезнования Его Святейшеству Далай-ламе, который на протяжении многих лет проводит твердую политику ненасилия и прилагает немало усилий для мирного разрешения тибетского вопроса.

Единственным выходом считаем незамедлительные переговоры КНР с Его Святейшеством Далай-ламой для мирного урегулирования конфликта.

Председатель Калмыцкого общества друзей Тибета
Антонина Коокуева
Элиста,
Калмыкия
http://savetibet.ru/2008/03/15/kalmy..._of_tibet.html

----------


## Huandi

> Единственным выходом считаем незамедлительные переговоры КНР с Его Святейшеством Далай-ламой для мирного урегулирования конфликта.


То есть "друзья Тибета" официально признали, что беспорядки устроил Его Святейшество? С такими "друзьями", и врагов наверное не надо...

----------


## Ali

> Своим все, чужим - закон. (с) народный поговорка.


Это не народная мудрость, а цитата диктатора Франко

----------


## Нока

Китайские войска стянуты к исторической столице Тибета
16/03/2008 11:10

МОСКВА, 16 мар - РИА Новости. Китайская армия в воскресенье перебросила армейские подразделения к городу Лхаса и его окрестностям, где в течении недели проходили манифестации тибетцев и беспорядки, передает британский телеканал Скай Ньюз. 

По информации телеканала, 200 различных военных автомобилей прибыли к городу Лхаса, подходят также пешие армейские подразделения. В городе слышна стрельба из огнестрельного оружия. 

В Тибетском автономном районе (ТАР) Китая в течение недели бушуют беспорядки. С понедельника буддистские монахи проводят манифестации по случаю 49-й годовщины восстания в Лхасе, закончившегося изгнанием духовного лидера Тибета Далай-ламы. Резиденция Далай-ламы после его ухода из Тибета размещается на территории Индии. 

В пятницу, когда волнения достигли критической точки, появились сообщения о поджогах в центре Лхасы, жертвах и десятках раненых. 

Как сообщает телеканал Скай Ньюз, официально власти сообщили, что десять человек сгорели, но тибетские власти, находящиеся в ссылке на территории Индии, в воскресенье сообщили, что в столкновениях на западе Китая погибли 80 человек, еще 72 получили ранения. 

По информации западных СМИ, ссылающихся на местные источники, в ходе волнений были слышны выстрелы. Власти, однако, отрицают факт применения огнестрельного оружия для подавления беспорядков. 

Китайское агентство Синьхуа сообщает, что во время беспорядков было зафиксировано, по меньшей мере, 160 локальных пожаров. 

Власти дали зачинщикам беспорядков крайний срок - до полуночи понедельника, чтобы сдаться. "Преступники, которые не сдадутся по истечении означенного срока, будут сурово наказаны в соответствие с законом", - говорится в сообщении властей, размещенном на официальном сайте. 

Согласно официальной позиции Пекина, Тибет является неотъемлемой частью КНР. Тем не менее, в ряде стран Запада, несмотря на официальное признание этого подхода, существует "протибетское" лобби, считающее, что Тибет, бывший ранее независимым государством, был незаконно оккупирован китайскими войсками с 1951 года. 
http://www.rian.ru/defense_safety/20...101412450.html

----------


## Ali

> То есть "друзья Тибета" официально признали, что беспорядки устроил Его Святейшество? С такими "друзьями", и врагов наверное не надо...


С логикой - все ОК!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Galina

Сегодня в центре ламы Цонкапы (в Москве) состоится ЦОГ, посвященный мирному урегулированию ситуации в Тибете.

ЦОГ проводит тантрический мастер по ритуалам, выпускник Гьюто - Калден лама.
На ЦОГЕ будут присутствовать господин Таши - представитель Его Святейшества Далай ламы в Росии и странах СНГ, Наванг Реглан.

Начало в 19 часов.

Приглашаются все желающие.

Адрес - ул. Мытная, д. 23, корпус 1 (вход со двора). м.Шаболовская

----------


## Ersh

> http://english.ntdtv.com/?c=145&a=2298
> 
> Ersh,
> 
> У меня с логикой и полит грамотностью проблемы.  Не сочти за труд - разъясни убогому кто этот "кто-то"?


Не буду, извини.

----------


## Galina

*По заявлениям правительства Тибета в изгнании, по меньшей мере, 80 человек были убиты в ходе беспорядков, произошедших в тибетской столице Лхасе.* 

Как говорят представители правительства в изгнании, располагающегося в Индии, эти цифры получили подтверждение в нескольких источниках. Китайские власти, в свою очередь, говорят о 10 погибших. 

Духовный лидер тибетских буддистов далай-лама заявил в интервью Би-би-си, что опасается еще большего кровопролития. 

В тоже время, далай-лама заявил, что происходящее в Лхасе не должно отразиться на проведении Олимпийских игр в Пекине, и отверг призывы к бойкоту Олимпиады. 

Жесткие меры 

Столица Тибета Лхаса наводнена китайскими войсками. 

Гонконгский телеканал транслирует кадры, на которых видно, как в воскресенье в Лхасу прибыли 200 армейских грузовиков, в каждом из которых находилось от 40 до 60 вооруженных солдат. 

По всему городу через громкоговорители разносятся призывы: "Отличайте врагов от друзей, соблюдайте порядок". 

Корреспондентам Би-би-си также удалось выяснить, что в соседней китайской провинции Чэнду мобилизованы и приведены в состояние готовности войска. 

Также они сообщают, что на границе Непала с Тибетом, иностранцев поворачивают назад, и китайские силы установили дополнительные блок-посты. 

По сообщениям очевидцев, Лхаса фактически закрыта. 

На применение жестких мер Пекин пошел после столкновений между протестующими и силами полиции 14 февраля. 

С понедельника по четверг акции протеста носили в основном мирный характер и были приурочены к очередной годовщине восстания 1959 года против китайского правления в Тибете. 

Адрес статьи на bbcrussian.com

http://news.bbc.co.uk/go/pr/fr/-/hi/...00/7299249.stm

Дата и время публикации: 2008/03/16 09:59:19 GMT

----------


## Ersh

Я уже много раз высказывался на эту тему, не вижу необходимости опять начинать сначала. Тут нет никакого буддизма - сплошная геополитика, а это оффтопик.

----------


## Galina

> Сегодня в центре ламы Цонкапы (в Москве) состоится ЦОГ, посвященный мирному урегулированию ситуации в Тибете.
> 
> ЦОГ проводит тантрический мастер по ритуалам, выпускник Гьюто - Калден лама.
> На ЦОГЕ будут присутствовать господин Таши - представитель Его Святейшества Далай ламы в Росии и странах СНГ, Наванг Реглан.
> 
> Начало в 19 часов.
> 
> Приглашаются все желающие.
> 
> Адрес - ул. Мытная, д. 23, корпус 1 (вход со двора). м.Шаболовская



*Заявление московского будийского центра ламы Цонкапы*

Мировая общественность крайне обеспокоена событиями последних дней в Тибете. Десятки и сотни смертей вызывают боль и сожаление!
Мы обращаемся с просьбой к правительству Китая: не использовать силовые методы для урегулирования сложившейся ситуации. Мирные методы – единственный приемлемый и гуманный путь к решению тибетской проблемы. Мы призываем руководство КНР к прекращению военных действий в отношении тибетского населения и скорейшему началу переговорного процесса, как предлагает Его Святейшество Далай Лама XIV.

МБЦЛЦ

http://buddha.ru/content/?q=node/65 

Сегодня в Центре ламы Цонкапы прошел ЦОГ, посвященный мирному урегулированию ситуации в Тибете, присутсвующие молились о погибших.

----------


## Шаман

> Я уже много раз высказывался на эту тему, не вижу необходимости опять начинать сначала. Тут нет никакого буддизма - сплошная геополитика, а это оффтопик.


Увы, большинство существующих линий передачи Ваджраяны находятся на Земле не где-то вне этого мира, а на вполне конкретном участке суши. И связаны  эти линии передачи с конкретными людьми и монастырями. И "сплошная геополитика" ставит под угрозу существование этих линий. Ну разве что часть последователей КПК по совместительству станут монахами...

----------


## Борис

> Увы, большинство существующих линий передачи Ваджраяны находятся на Земле не где-то вне этого мира, а на вполне конкретном участке суши. И связаны эти линии передачи с конкретными людьми и монастырями. И "сплошная геополитика" ставит под угрозу существование этих линий.


А что ж это за Дхарма такая, что до такой степени завязана на геополитику?

Нет ли тут некоего предела сообразности, после превышения коего тяжесть от набранных на себя дополнительных мирских обусловленностей превышает преимущества в доп. возможностях следования Необусловленному?

----------


## Шаман

Да вот такая Дхарма... которая не существует сама по себе. Ну не может.

----------


## Борис

Значит, нету выхода из сансары?

----------


## Шаман

> Значит, нету выхода из сансары?


Так ведь и сансара не существует сама по себе.

----------


## Борис

Ты не уходи в схоластику, давай обсудим конкретнее. 

*Например*: 

Благословенный учил: "ненавистью ненависть не побеждается".

По-твоему же выходит, что коли "сохранение линии преемственности" вдруг потребует развития большой ненависти - нужно ничтоже сумняшеся на это пойти.

Так? Или все же существует "предел сообразности"?

----------


## Шаман

Я уже в соседней теме задавался вопросом: кто Вас склоняет к тому, чтобы "не разбирать средств и союзников"?

Кстати замечу, что если для Вас слова "противодействие" и "ненависть" жёстко связаны, то Вы не выходите за рамки примитивной обусловленности.

----------


## Борис

Я там ответил.




> Кстати замечу, что если для Вас слова "противодействие" и "ненависть" жёстко связаны, то Вы не выходите за рамки примитивной обусловленности.


Это не мне, плз. Не я тут под разговоры о "равностности" пропагандирую "любовь к дальнему".

----------


## Galina

Уже 4 дня длится трагический протест монахов Тибета против оккупации и за свободу Тибета.  Китайское правительство не разрешает иностранным телекомпаниям присутствовать и освещать события. Тибетские монахи блокированы в монастырях и обвиняют китайские спецслужбы в том, что они наводнили столицу Тибета агрессивной молодёжью, присланной непонятно откуда, которая с одной стороны угрожает монахам физическими расправами и смертью, а с другой стороны устраивает хулиганские выходки, грабежи и погромы на улицах.  Кроме того, монахами замечены совершенно светские люди, не имеющие никакого отношения к буддизму, которые руководят погромщиками будучи в монашеских одеждах, ругаясь и цинично презирая Тибет в своих высказываниях.  Что это за люди и кто их прислал на годовщину подавления протестов в тибете 50-летней давности и ухода далай-ламы в изгнание?  

Тибетские монахи и инакомыслящие уверены в том, что китайские власти заранее подготовились к мирным протестам тибетских буддистов. По мнению китайских диссидентов, столицу Тибета Лхасу наводнили подозрительные молодые люди, которые вдруг стали погромщиками и которых сопровождают сотрудники китайских спецслужб, переодетые в одиночных  якобы монахов в то время, когда уже все монахи, на самом деле загнаны полицией и армией в монастыри и блокированы от малейшей возможности покинуть религиозные храмы и здания. Всё это делается для того,  чтобы запугать местное население, устроить насилие и применить после этого репрессии против тех, кто борется за освобождение  Тибета именно ненасильственными, духовными методами. 

Тибетские монахи блокированы огромными силами китайской полиции и армии, которые были стянуты к столице Тибета Лхасе заранее и которые остаются за кадрами официальных репортажей. 

 Власти предъявили монахам ультиматум о полной сдаче к утру понедельника и прохождению полицейской фильтрации всех, находящихся на территории монастырей. Власти  полностью контролируют абсолютно пустые улицы Лхасы, откуда полностью исчезло местное население и местные монахи, загнанные самими же китайскими полицейскими в монастыри, как в закрытые территории.  

 Тибетские монахи утверждают, что те люди, которых сейчас показывают по официальному телевидению громящими магазины, - это молодчики, специально прибывшие в Лхасу для того, чтобы дискредитировать духовное движение за освобождение Тибета и одиночные монахи в буддистской одежде среди этих погромщиков - никакие не монахи, а сотрудники спецслужб, переодетые буддистами и руководящие этой подозрительной молодёжью совершенно не из Тибета и не из Лхасы. 

Китайские диссиденты уверены в том, что сейчас западное телевидение, вместо того, чтобы показывать огромные скопления полиции и армии на подступах к Лхасе и на улицах города, в котором фактически уже введено военное положение и все улицы пусты и патрулируются китайской полицией, вместо этих сцен, все  сейчас будут показывать эти показательные погромы нескольких магазинов специально для западного общественного мнения с целью дезориентации общества. Потому что актуальный протест против покупки Западом китайских товаров и кампания против участия западных спортсменов в  Олимпиаде в Пекине – эти акции замалчиваются, по их мнению, в первую очередь, из-за интересов больших корпораций и ради извлечения сверхприбылей из торговли с Китаем.  

Китайские диссиденты уверены, что сейчас произойдёт немедленный массовый арест тысяч и тысяч ни в чём неповинных настоящих тибетцев и настоящих монахов-буддистов прямо накануне Олимпиады в Пекине. Судьбы этих людей будут навсегда сломаны и уничтожены, они подвергнутся жестоким репрессиям, но это не помешает и лидерам зарубежных государств и их спортивным командам, как ни в чём ни бывало, и участвовать в Олимпиаде и скрывать общественную кампанию и призывы за бойкот китайских товаров и отказ от импорта китайских товаров до тех пор, пока власти в Китае стоят на пути реальной демократии и свободы слова. 

http://community.livejournal.com/ru_...56.html#cutid1

Видеорепортаж -   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GJP1c9CssZI   [Channel 4 News] Biggest Tibet protests in 20 years

----------


## Шаман

> Это не мне, плз. Не я тут под разговоры о "равностности" пропагандирую "любовь к дальнему".


Вообще несмотря на разговоры о равностности, различия силы действия кармических поступков до сих пор никто не отменял. Они различаются по отношению к незнакомцу, к отцу/матери, к братьям по Учению, к своему Учителю, к объектам Прибежища...
Равностность есть в отошении есть, а равностности в силе кармических поступков - нет  :Confused:

----------


## Борис

Я не об этом.

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

Крайнего все равно уже не найдешь. Причины пошли на причины. Возможен ли мир в Тибете вообще? Это вопрос т. н. коллективной кармы, которую не изменить молитвами и ритуалами, об этом ясно говорил более тысячи лет назад Гуру Ринпоче. Есть вопрос о геноциде тибетцев. И если это геноцид, вряд ли возможно умиротворение ситуации в корне. Взаимная ненависть пока, судя по всему, лишь умножается. Почему, действительно, не понять самоубийственность подобных протестов? Но что тогда делать тибетцам? Не сйечас только, а вообще? ИМХО, в Тибете нет единства по этому вопросу, народ растаскивает по клочкам: одни превратились в "симбиотов" китайцев, другие вцепились в прошлое ТИбета намертво (хотя ежу понятно, что оно не вернется) и это лежит в корнях агрессии, третьи, что помоложе, уже и вовсе не помнят, что к чему, у них другие ценности, мало отличимые от китайских. Вопрос, по существу, в том, есть ли смысл в попытках реанимировать прошлое? Но что тогда делать вообще? Мне кажется, это главный вопрос для тибетцев и его надо как можно быстрее решать. Однако, боюсь, тибетский народ не готов это делать при отсутствии единства в нем.

----------


## Galina

*Китай заблокировал сайт YouTube из-за беспорядков в Тибете*

Китай закрыл доступ к популярному видеохостингу YouTube из-за появления на сайте видеороликов с событиями в столице Тибета - Лхасе. 

Данный шаг является попыткой правительства контролировать информацию, которую получают граждане страны о беспорядках, которые начались 14 марта в Тибете, передает Associated Press. Правительство Китая, в свою очередь, не прокомментировало свое решение... http://top.rbc.ru/politics/17/03/2008/151948.shtml

----------


## PampKin Head

> Уже 4 дня длится трагический протест монахов Тибета против оккупации и за свободу Тибета.  Китайское правительство не разрешает иностранным телекомпаниям присутствовать и освещать события. Тибетские монахи блокированы в монастырях и обвиняют китайские спецслужбы в том, что они наводнили столицу Тибета агрессивной молодёжью, присланной непонятно откуда, которая с одной стороны угрожает монахам физическими расправами и смертью, а с другой стороны устраивает хулиганские выходки, грабежи и погромы на улицах.  Кроме того, монахами замечены совершенно светские люди, не имеющие никакого отношения к буддизму, которые руководят погромщиками будучи в монашеских одеждах, ругаясь и цинично презирая Тибет в своих высказываниях.  Что это за люди и кто их прислал на годовщину подавления протестов в тибете 50-летней давности и ухода далай-ламы в изгнание?  
> 
> Тибетские монахи и инакомыслящие уверены в том, что китайские власти заранее подготовились к мирным протестам тибетских буддистов. По мнению китайских диссидентов, столицу Тибета Лхасу наводнили подозрительные молодые люди, которые вдруг стали погромщиками и которых сопровождают сотрудники китайских спецслужб, переодетые в одиночных  якобы монахов в то время, когда уже все монахи, на самом деле загнаны полицией и армией в монастыри и блокированы от малейшей возможности покинуть религиозные храмы и здания. Всё это делается для того,  чтобы запугать местное население, устроить насилие и применить после этого репрессии против тех, кто борется за освобождение  Тибета именно ненасильственными, духовными методами. 
> 
> Тибетские монахи блокированы огромными силами китайской полиции и армии, которые были стянуты к столице Тибета Лхасе заранее и которые остаются за кадрами официальных репортажей. 
> 
>  Власти предъявили монахам ультиматум о полной сдаче к утру понедельника и прохождению полицейской фильтрации всех, находящихся на территории монастырей. Власти  полностью контролируют абсолютно пустые улицы Лхасы, откуда полностью исчезло местное население и местные монахи, загнанные самими же китайскими полицейскими в монастыри, как в закрытые территории.  
> 
>  Тибетские монахи утверждают, что те люди, которых сейчас показывают по официальному телевидению громящими магазины, - это молодчики, специально прибывшие в Лхасу для того, чтобы дискредитировать духовное движение за освобождение Тибета и одиночные монахи в буддистской одежде среди этих погромщиков - никакие не монахи, а сотрудники спецслужб, переодетые буддистами и руководящие этой подозрительной молодёжью совершенно не из Тибета и не из Лхасы. 
> ...



Браво! Типо, это не мы! Это все сделали китайцы, чтобы отменить свою же Олимпиаду! Доктор Геббельс рыдает...

Надо толко мысль углубить: в монастыре Сера тоже сидят переодетые китайцы, которые, следуя конспирации, учат буддийские тексты, а по тайному сигналу компартии провоцируют беспорядки среди простодушных тибетцев, которых хлебом не корми, только дай сидеть в многолетних ретритах по пещерам!

----------


## Galina

Вот, что происходит в Тибете: Видео: «Протест тибетцев в Гансу, Сычуань (историческая провинция Амдо)» Редкие кадры! - http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2008...6/tibet.china2

А, то, что показывают власти КНР можно увидеть на наших телеканалах, правда с добавлением информации от тибетского правительства в изгнании, что уже радует.

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

Мне кажется, что с учетом всех обстоятельств - спонтанная тема, с горячими головами и т.п.

Вообще по итогу ничего хорошего, конечно.

----------


## Бабарика Андрей

Я уже мало чего понимаю,если честно.По моему понятно одно,что ничего хорошего не происходит не только в Тибете,но и в КНР вообще и на мой взгляд КНР просуществует еще достаточно долго времени,к сожалению,и ничего хорошего в этом не вижу( Свободу Китаю и Тибету от коммунизма!

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Свободу Китаю и Тибету от коммунизма!


А причем здесь коммунизм? Все государства борются с сепаратизмом силовыми методами. Зачем использовать БФ для политических дебатов?

----------


## Вова Л.

> А причем здесь коммунизм? Все государства борются с сепаратизмом силовыми методами.


С каким сепаратизмом? Тибет захватили силой, никто мнения тибетцев не спрашивал, а теперь, когда они отставивают свое право на самоопределение, право исповедовать свою религию и т.д., то циники начинают ехидничать (это я не про Вас) с видом, будто все понимают. Только иногда происходит так, что у народа просто не выдерживают нервы и они начинают выходить на улицу, чтобы бороться с бесправием. примеров тому в истории (том числе новейшей) - масса.

----------


## Skyku

> Зачем использовать БФ для политических дебатов?


А затем, что политика для многих - важней буддизма.
Что принадлежность идеологии своего государства, патриотизм - важнее равностности отношения.

И ладно бы дебаты.
Обычная "вербовка"
Как по официальным ТВ-каналам.
Не спасешься и тут, напомнят что правильно, с точки зрения партии, а что нет. Кто враг и продался врагу, а кто чист помыслами и горяч сердцем.

----------


## Ersh

Хронология событий в Лхасе. Кто когда что делал, кого когда арестовывали, и когда кого не арестовывали:
http://edition.cnn.com/2008/WORLD/as...tml#cnnSTCText
Видно, что пока демонстрации носили мирный и непровокативный характер, никто никого не арестовывал.

----------


## Леонид Ш

> С каким сепаратизмом? Тибет захватили силой, никто мнения тибетцев не спрашивал, а теперь, когда они отставивают свое право на самоопределение, право исповедовать свою религию и т.д., то циники начинают ехидничать (это я не про Вас) с видом, будто все понимают. Только иногда происходит так, что у народа просто не выдерживают нервы и они начинают выходить на улицу, чтобы бороться с бесправием. примеров тому в истории (том числе новейшей) - масса.


Захватили силой и несправедливо, с этим никто не спорит. Но ТАР уже 49 лет входит в состав КНР, и сейчас борьба за независимость неуместна и бессмысленна, даже если все тибетцы от мала до велика возьмутся за оружие, они ничего не смогут сделать против самой большой армии на планете. Все лозунги ЗА НЕЗАВИСИМОСТЬ, лишь обостряют ситуацию и провоцируют китайское правительство на применение силы.
   Далай Лама как буддист и очень умный политик, заглядывает вперед и давно не говорит о независимости Тибета, а пытается договориться с КНР о культурной автономии ТАР и свободе религии. В Индии уже были политические лидеры, которые доказали превосходство ненасильственной борьбы за свои права. И Далай Лама подчеркивает, что для буддистов нет другого пути.

----------


## Бабарика Андрей

Я и не использую в целях политических дебатах форум.Я просто хотел сказать,что свободы в КНР нет и не будет в ближайшее время.Насчет того,что не стоит тибетцам или еще каким-либо другим народам в КНР бороться,взяв в руки оружие полностью согласен-так только хуже будет.Извиняюсь,если моё сообщение выглядело,как призыв к агрессии.

----------


## Skyku

> Видно, что пока демонстрации носили мирный и непровокативный характер, никто никого не арестовывал.


Думаю мало кто и будет оспаривать, что погромы должны пресекаться существующей властью (что своей, что оккупационной).

Но ставить в один ряд разъярившихся футбольных хулиганов и демонстрантов в Тибете - может только исполняющий свой казенный долг полицейский или военный.

Но никак не то что буддист, а любой человек должен бы отличать одних от других.
По моему.




> Я просто хотел сказать,что свободы в КНР нет и не будет в ближайшее время.


А китайский народ ее хочет? Такой свободы, какой Вам нужна?

Давайте все-таки понимать, что власть в КНР какая ни есть в действиях, все же одобряема большинством народа.




> взяв в руки оружие полностью согласен-так только хуже будет


Зависит от степени отчаяния. От того что хуже для конкретного человека, или группы.

Не совсем по теме, смотрел на днях фильм документальный о штурме Иводзимы.
Гнили бесполезно японские солдаты в подземельях, и не сдавались потому что сказано им было - что предателями нарекут и вычеркнут из списков граждан Японии (что-то в таком роде).

И ветеран, выживший так и говорил в камеру:
- Если Вы спросите меня, зачем мы там так мучились и умирали, я не смогу сказать правду. Потому что должно же быть нужно зачем. А если скажу правду, то ... (и стал душить слезу)

Вот для этих солдат тогда было лучше есть тела умерших товарищей, чем сдаться в плен - американцы через громкоговорители просили.

... А в это же время, японские СМИ вещали о приближающейся победе на Иводзиме ...

----------


## PampKin Head

...
 Закон № 86-90 Конгресса США (1959 г.): “*США должны стремиться к расчленению советского монстра на 22 государства”. В числе их, кроме Украины, Беларуси и других республик Союза, названы Сибирь, Дальний Восток, Идель-Урал, Казакия*. Закон не отменён до сих пор.

Маргарет Тэтчер (бывший премьер-министр Англии): "*Россиян следует сократить до 15 миллионов человек, обслуживающих скважины и рудник*и".

Джон Мейджер (бывший премьер-министр Англии): “.*.. задача России после проигрыша холодной войны - обеспечить ресурсами благополучные страны. Но для этого им нужно всего пятьдесят - шестьдесят миллионов человек*”.

Рейган (президент США): *Империя зла должна быть разрушена*.

Збигнев Бжезинский (советник многих президентов): “*Россия - побежденная держава. Она проиграла титан ическую борьбу. И говорить “это была не Россия, а Советский Союз” - значит бежать от реальности. Это была Россия, названная Советским Союзом. Она бросила вызов США. Она была побеждена. Сейчас не надо подпитывать иллюзии о великодержавности России. Нужно отбить охоту к такому образу мыслей... Россия будет раздробленной и под опекой. Россия может быть либо империей, либо демократией, но не может быть тем и другим. Если Россия будет оставаться евразийским государством, будет преследовать евразийские цели, то останется имперской, а имперские традиции России надо будет изолировать. Мы не будем наблюдать эту ситуацию пассивным образом. Все европейские государства и Соединенные Штаты должны стать единым фронтом в их отношении к России*”.

Директива президента США Б.Клинтона № 13, февраль 1992 г.: “*Цель НАТО – в будущем ввести миротворческие силы в регионы этнических конфликтов и пограничных разногласий от Атлантического океана до Уральских гор*”.

Колин Пауэлл ( госсекретарь США во время первого срока президенства Дж. Буша-младшего):
*- Деньги России будут выделяться только на уничтожение стратегических ракет класса СС-18 и СС-20 и на строительство хранилищ радиоактивных отходов из развитых стран мира....
- Россия должна забыть о том, что у нее есть какие-то интересы в республиках бывшего Советского Союза....
- Мы не позволим России вмешиваться в дела республик бывшего СССР. Ибо восстановление СССР не входит в стратегические цели правительства и государства Соединенных Штатов Америки..*

----------


## Skyku

PampKin Head, набираете солдат на очередную Иводзиму?

Железки на грудь то хоть будут? Или звания какие, типа "спасителя Отечества"?

----------


## Ersh

> Но ставить в один ряд разъярившихся футбольных хулиганов и демонстрантов в Тибете - может только исполняющий свой казенный долг полицейский или военный.
> 
> Но никак не то что буддист, а любой человек должен бы отличать одних от других.
> По моему.


Есть некоторое противоречие. "Исполняющий свой казенный долг полицейский или военный" входит в множество "любой человек"?
Если монах начинает вести национально-освободительную войну, то это уже не монах, а повстанец. Со всеми вытекающими.

----------


## Skyku

> "Исполняющий свой казенный долг полицейский или военный" входит в множество "любой человек"?


Конечно входит. Как входит в это множество и демонстрант, и хулиган.




> Если монах начинает вести национально-освободительную войну, то это уже не монах, а повстанец. Со всеми вытекающими.


Разумеется, с вытекающими.

Повторяю, вопрос для меня не в Тибете, а в реакции слышащего информацию о событиях там.
И я бы не брался поучать монаха, брать ему оружие в руки, или нет, есть ему мясо, или нет. И т.д.

И не потому что монах это некое небесное существо.
Как раз потому что он человек.
И раз уж взялся буянить, то наверное совсем несладко ему.

Рассуждающих же - что должен а что не должен с христианства считаю "святошами".

Повторю и умолкну:
Вас бы всех в американскую Россию, таких спокойных и рассудительных.
Куда бы делась эта спесь сытого перед голодным.

Извините, мягче не мог.

----------


## Ersh

Когда монах берется за оружие - он снимает с себя обеты, и перестает быть монахом




> И раз уж взялся буянить, то наверное совсем несладко ему.


Ага. Гнев. В буддизме есть гораздо лучшие способы бороться с тем, когда несладко.

----------


## Вова Л.

> http://edition.cnn.com/2008/WORLD/as...tml#cnnSTCText
> Видно, что пока демонстрации носили мирный и непровокативный характер, никто никого не арестовывал.


А Вы сами читаете ссылки, которые приводите?



> Monday, March 10
> About 300 monks from Drepung Monastery on the outskirts of Tibet's capital, Lhasa, *peacefully* march toward Barkhor Street in the central city, but Chinese People's *Armed Police stop* them before they reach the city. *Police arrest* monks suspected to be ringleaders. All the monks were seeking the release of fellow Drepung monks, who apparently were detained as they tried to celebrate the Dalai Lama's receipt of the U.S. Congressional Gold Medal in October.


в докладе о первой демонстарции не указано про аресты,во втором и третьем от 10 марта и многих других они есть. Ну в отношении первой китайцы, видимо, еще не сообразили, что делать - консультировались с начальством. О агрессии демонстрантов говорится только с 14 марта (начало демонстрций - 10 марта).  До 14 марта подчеркивается, что демонстрации были мирными (конечно, они несли портреты Далай Ламы и флаги Тибета - за это их надо было сразу престреливать, наверно). И в новых демонстрациях требовали освободить арестованых участников предыдущих. Зато Ершу сразу три пасибы за сообщение  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ersh

> А Вы сами читаете ссылки, которые приводите?
> 
> в докладе о первой демонстарции не указано про аресты,во втором и третьем от 10 марта и многих других они есть. Ну в отношении первой китайцы, видимо, еще не сообразили, что делать - консультировались с начальством. О агрессии демонстрантов говорится только с 14 марта (начало демонстрций - 10 марта).  До 14 марта подчеркивается, что демонстрации были мирными (конечно, они несли портреты Далай Ламы и флаги Тибета - за это их надо было сразу престреливать, наверно). И в новых демонстрациях требовали освободить арестованых участников предыдущих. Зато Ершу сразу три пасибы за сообщение


Я не понял, чем это противоречит тому, что я написал. Кроме Вашей буйной фантазии насчет "всех перестрелять".

----------


## JuniorUK

> ...
>  Закон № 86-90 Конгресса США (1959 г.): “*США должны стремиться к расчленению советского монстра на 22 государства”. В числе их, кроме Украины, Беларуси и других республик Союза, названы Сибирь, Дальний Восток, Идель-Урал, Казакия*. Закон не отменён до сих пор.


Нет в нем этого. Советую почитать первоисточник прежде чем писать что-то. 




> *PUBLIC LAW 86-90 CAPTIVE NATIONS WEEK RESOLUTION*
> 
> 
> Whereas the greatness of the United States is in large part attributable to its having been able , through the democratic process, to achieve a harmonious national unit of its people, even though they stem from the most diverse of racial, religious, and ethnic backgrounds; and Whereas this harmonious unification of the diverse elements of our free society has led the people of the United States to possess a warm understanding and sympathy for the aspirations of peoples everywhere and to recognize the natural interdependency of the peoples and nations of the world; and Whereas the enslavement of a substantial part of the world's population by Communist imperialism makes a mockery of the idea of peaceful coexistence between nations and constitutes a detriment to the natural bonds of understanding between the people of the United States and other peoples; and Whereas since 1918 the imperialistic and aggressive policies of Russian communism have resulted in the creation of a vast empire which poses a die threat to the security of the United States and of all the free people of the world; and Whereas the imperialistic policies of Communist Russia have led, through direct and indirect aggression, to the subjugation of the national independence of Poland, Hungary, Lithuania, Ukraine, Czechoslovakia, Latvia, Estonia, White Ruthenia, Rumania, East Germany, Bulgaria, mainland China, Armenia, Azerbaijan, Georgia, North Korea, Albania, Idel-Ural, Tibet, Cossackia, Turkestan, North Viet-Nam, and others; and Whereas these submerged nations look to the United States, as the citadel of human freedom, for leadership in bringing about their liberation and independence and in restoring to them the enjoyment of their Christian, Jewish, Moslem, Buddhist, or other religious freedoms, and of their individual liberties; and Whereas it is vital to the national security of the United States that the desire for liberty and independence on the part of the peoples of these conquered nations should be steadfastly kept alive; and Whereas the desire for liberty and independence by the overwhelming majority of the people of these submerged nations constitutes a powerful deterrent to war and one of the best hopes for a just and lasting peace; and Whereas it is fitting that we clearly manifest to such peoples through an appropriate and official means the historic fact that the people of the United States share with them their aspirations for the recovery of their freedom and independence: Now, therefor, be it Resolved by the Senate and House of Representatives of the United States of America in Congress assembled, That: The President of the United States is authorized and requested to issue a proclamation designating the third week in July 1959 as "Captive Nations Week" and inviting the people of the United States to observe such week with appropriate ceremonies and activities. The President is further authorized and requested to issue a similar proclamation each year until such time as freedom and independence shall have been achieved for all the captive nations of the world.

----------


## Ersh

Ааааа... Это феерично!




> Whereas the imperialistic policies of Communist Russia have led, through direct and indirect aggression, to the subjugation of the national independence of Poland, Hungary, Lithuania, Ukraine, Czechoslovakia, Latvia, Estonia, *White Ruthenia*, Rumania, East Germany, Bulgaria, mainland China, Armenia, Azerbaijan, Georgia, North Korea, Albania, *Idel-Ural, Tibet, Cossackia*, Turkestan, North Viet-Nam, and others; and Whereas these submerged nations look to the United States, as the citadel of human freedom, for leadership in bringing about their liberation and independence and in restoring to them the enjoyment of their Christian, Jewish, Moslem, Buddhist, or other religious freedoms, and of their individual liberties; and Whereas i*t is vital to the national security of the United States* that the desire for liberty and independence on the part of the peoples of these conquered nations should be steadfastly kept alive;


Поддержка сепаратистских движений за тысячи километров от границ США объявляется жизненно важной для национальной безопасности США!

Вова Л, Вы хотели ссылок? Наслаждайтесь!

----------


## JuniorUK

> Ааааа... Это феерично!
> 
> Поддержка сепаратистских движений за тысячи километров от границ США объявляется жизненно важной для национальной безопасности США!
> 
> Вова Л, Вы хотели ссылок? Наслаждайтесь!


Наслаждайтесь сколько хотите, но только передергивать как это сделал PampKin Head  не нужно

----------


## Ersh

Ну не вижу сильных противоречий по сути

----------


## PampKin Head

> Нет в нем этого. Советую почитать первоисточник прежде чем писать что-то.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Captive_Nations_Week
http://web.archive.org/web/200502050...rt_Captive.htm

Whereas *these submerged nations look to the United States, as the citadel of human freedom, for leadership in bringing about their liberation and independence and in restoring to them* the enjoyment of their Christian, Jewish, Moslem, Buddhist, or other religious freedoms, and of their individual liberties; and *Whereas it is vital to the national security of the United States that the desire for liberty and independence on the part of the peoples of these conquered nations should be steadfastly kept alive*; and Whereas the desire for liberty and independence by the overwhelming majority of the people of these submerged nations constitutes a powerful deterrent to war and one of the best hopes for a just and lasting peace; and* Whereas it is fitting that we clearly manifest to such peoples through an appropriate and official means the historic fact that the people of the United States share with them their aspirations for the recovery of their freedom and independence*

P.S. Кста...

*Stalin revived the Russian Orthodox Church* (including the office of Patriarch, vacant since 1925); revamped the Soviet military to resemble the old czarist army, reinstated its officer corps; introduced series of medals and orders named after famous Russian generals and military leaders; and applied czarist regimental names to Soviet regiments and divisions, suggesting their right to succession; etc.

----------


## Skyku

> Ааааа... Это феерично!
> ...
> Поддержка сепаратистских движений за тысячи километров от границ США объявляется жизненно важной для национальной безопасности США!


Сансара. Не гневайтесь, не возмущайтесь. В буддизме есть гораздо лучшие способы бороться с беспокойством ума.

----------


## JuniorUK

> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Captive_Nations_Week
> http://web.archive.org/web/200502050...rt_Captive.htm


Прочитал. Ну и где там про 


> “США должны стремиться к расчленению советского монстра на 22 государства”.


? Сами придумали?

В ваших подчёркиваниях я ничего ужасного и бесчеловечного не вижу. 
По поводу  "vital to the national security" это вам к специалистам по геополитике. Они вам разъяснят, что у каждого большого государства есть свои интересы включая например Россию, которой нужно быть КБЗ во всех важных и не очень вопросах мирового управления.

----------


## PampKin Head

http://www.whitehouse.gov/news/relea...050715-12.html

*Captive Nations Week, 2005*
A Proclamation by the President of the United States of America
...
*America stands for freedom and supports those who are oppressed*. During Captive Nations Week, we reaffirm our commitment to advancing democracy, defending liberty, and protecting human rights around the world.
...
Building a free and peaceful world is the work of generations, and this work continues. America believes that freedom is God's gift to each man and woman in this world and that spreading freedom's blessings is the calling of our time.* We are continuing to work to help spread liberty and democracy to people who have known fear and oppression*. *The gains in places like Afghanistan*, Iraq*, Ukraine, and Georgia have been achieved through the courage*, determination, and sacrifice of millions of men and women in those countries, *with the assistance of the United States and other allies***.
...
As a Nation forged from the ideals of freedom, justice, and human dignity, *we will continue speaking out on behalf of oppressed people. We will support the growth of democratic movements and institutions in every nation*. This young century will be liberty's century, and during Captive Nations Week, we pledge to advance the cause of liberty for all people.
...
NOW, THEREFORE, *I, GEORGE W. BUSH, President of the United States of America*, do hereby proclaim July 17 through July 23, 2005, as Captive Nations Week. I call upon the people of the United States to observe this week with appropriate ceremonies and activities and to reaffirm their commitment to all those seeking liberty, justice, and self-determination.

* как чудесно!
** кто бы сомневался. Татары, ханты, манси и так далее! Ждать осталось недолго!

P.S. Если поискать, то можно найти и цифры бюджетов по каждой стране, "на развитие демократии". Интересно будет узнать, какие цифры фигурируют по ТАО.

----------


## Ersh

> По поводу "vital to the national security" это вам к специалистам по геополитике. Они вам разъяснят, что у каждого большого государства есть свои интересы включая например Россию, которой нужно быть КБЗ во всех важных и не очень вопросах мирового управления.


Совершенно с Вами согласен. Об этом и писал выше. Именно геополитика, ничего личного.

----------


## Galina

*Китайские солдаты прогнали по улицам Лхасы закованных в наручники демонстрантов* 

В понедельник китайские солдаты прогнали по улицам тибетской столицы Лхасы десятки закованных в наручники людей, арестованных за участие в массовых беспорядках. Представители сил безопасности обыскивают все без исключения дома в поисках скрывающихся демонстрантов, пишет британская The Times - при отсутствии документов жителей немедленно арестовывают. 

Незадолго до крайнего срока, когда демонстрантам было позволено добровольно сдаться в руки властей, по главным улицам города проехали грузовики и прошла колонна из 40 молодых мужчин и женщин с закованными за спиной руками. Следом за каждым двигался солдат - демонстрантов держали за шеи, чтобы те шли с опущенными головами. Одновременно через громкоговорители солдаты призывали участников беспорядков сдаться правоохранительным органам. 

*- Зарубежная пресса о беспорядках в Тибете*

Люди, не решавшиеся в выходные покидать дома, в понедельник вернулись к работе, рассказывает The Times. В настоящий момент солдаты проводят повальные обыски и проверяют у жителей документы. Всех, кто не может предъявить удостоверение личности или регистрацию по месту жительства в Лхасе, арестовывают. Власти приказали работодателям обзвонить своих сотрудников и отчитаться об их местонахождении. . . http://www.newsru.com/world/17mar2008/lhasatibet.html

----------


## JuniorUK

> * как чудесно!
> ** кто бы сомневался. Татары, ханты, манси и так далее! Ждать осталось недолго!
> 
> P.S. Если поискать, то можно найти и цифры бюджетов по каждой стране, "на развитие демократии". Интересно будет узнать, какие цифры фигурируют по ТАО.


Просто в глазах рябит от сарказма. Только вы от себя не добавляйте домыслы всякие про 


> Татары, ханты, манси и так далее! Ждать осталось недолго!

----------


## Galina

Далай лама, человек, имеющий наибольшее влияние на народ Тибета, заявил, что бессилен остановить кровопролитие, в которое вылились антикитайские акции протеста на его родине, откуда он бежал почти полвека тому назад. Об этом буддийский лидер говорил на пресс-конференции, состоявшейся накануне в его резиденции в Дхармасале, на севере Индии. 

"Вчера мне позвонили из Тибета со словами: "Пожалуйста, не пытайтесь остановить эти акции протеста", – приводит сегодня газета The Wall Street Journal (полный текст на сайте InoPressa.ru) слова 72-летнего духовного лидера буддистов, изложившего содержание телефонного разговора, который состоялся вчера в храме неподалеку от его дома. "Я считаю себя слугой людей. Я не хочу говорить: "Делайте то-то и то-то", - подчеркнул Далай-лама. 

На продолжавшейся больше часа пресс-конференции для иностранных журналистов, во время которой глубокая озабоченность перемежалась шутками, Далай-лама очертил контуры стоящей перед ним дилеммы. Он оказался зажат между протестующими тибетцами и теми, кто пытается подавить их протест, причем в любой момент к восставшим могут быть применены суровые меры. 

Он не высказался против новых акций мирного протеста, даже если они приведут к новым стычкам. Между тем эти выступления разбили вдребезги надежду, что китайское правительство и Далай-лама в скором времени смогут договориться об условиях, которые позволили бы десяткам тысяч изгнанных тибетцев вернуться на родину. Сложившаяся ситуация подчеркивает, что движение за освобождение Тибета начало жить собственной, отдельной жизнью во многих городах и странах. Пекин же по-прежнему возлагает вину за восстание на лидера, который с давних пор выступает за сближение. 

"Да, я чувствую себя действительно бессильным, – сказал Далай-лама и добавил: – Мне очень грустно. Я очень переживаю". 

Лидер буддистов, которому в 1989 году присудили Нобелевскую премию мира, пытается привести протестующих и правительство Китая к компромиссу. Когда 10 марта, в 49-ю годовщину подавления восстания в Тибете, начались выступления, он обратился к тибетцам с просьбой не прибегать к насилию. При этом он, несмотря на недавние беспорядки, не отказался от перспективы продолжения диалога с правительством Китая по вопросу о расширении автономии Тибета. Далай-лама заявил, что по-прежнему поддерживает идею проведения Олимпиады-2008 в Пекине – хотя многие члены тибетской общины призвали объявить играм бойкот. 

Пресс-секретарь Далай-ламы Тензин Такла сообщил вчера журналистам, что в ходе стычек в районе столицы Тибета Лхасы погибли по меньшей мере 80 человек. По его словам, 26 тел видели у здания местной тюрьмы, но что послужило причиной этих и других смертей, неизвестно. Остаются неустановленными и личности жертв. 

В субботу правительство Китая выступило с ультиматумом: "правонарушители" должны сдаться до полуночи понедельника. Тем, кто придет с повинной, обещано снисхождение, а тем, кто этого не сделает, – привлечение к ответственности. 

По прямым улицам Дхармсалы, этого сердца сообщества тибетцев в изгнании, вчера прокатывались волны демонстраций. В толпе были и монахи в одеяниях малинового цвета, и студенты, и люди старшего поколения. Они поднимали флаги с эмблемой "Свободу Тибету!" и скандировали: "Прекратите убийства! Мы требуем справедливости". Десятки людей расположились у главного городского храма, чтобы провести голодовку. В поддержку демонстрантов Тибета было проведено и несколько "свечных бдений". 

Все это делалось в связи с демонстрациями, которые в последние дни проходят в Тибете и еще как минимум в двух китайских провинциях. Там монахи и этнические тибетцы выступают под тибетскими флагами и несут портреты Далай-ламы (и то и другое в Китае официально запрещено). 

Перед встречей с журналистами Далай-лама присутствовал на молении. Чтобы принять в нем участие, в храм стекались сотни тибетских монахов и монахинь, а также затесавшиеся среди них туристы. Вскоре, с улыбкой на лице и слегка сгорбленный, появился и сам духовный лидер – он помахал собравшимся рукой. После вознесения буддистской молитвы Далай-лама переместился в уставленную свечами комнату, где его ждали журналисты. 

"Я не подготовил никакого заявления, мне нечего сказать", – начал Далай-лама, после чего ему больше часа задавали вопросы. За это время он успел высказать несколько пространных соображений по поводу китайского господства в Тибете в последние 5 лет. 

Далай-лама сказал, что нынешние столкновения приурочены к другим выступлениям за свободу, которые были подавлены китайским правительством почти 50 лет назад. В марте 1959 года, после восстания, жертвами которого стали тысячи людей, Далай-лама и еще около 80 тыс. тибетцев бежали в Индию. "Военные полны решимости раздавить движение тибетцев, – сказал он вчера. – А тибетцы полны решимости оказать им сопротивление". 

С тех пор тибетское правительство Далай-ламы в изгнании пытается привлечь на свою сторону международную поддержку, чтобы заставить правительство Китая пойти на переговоры и попытаться добиться расширения автономии для живущих в этой стране тибетцев. За последние годы Далай-лама удостоился признания от правительств нескольких стран. Так, в прошлом году США вручили ему Медаль славы Конгресса, чем сильно разозлили Китай. 

Впрочем, Далай-лама не требует признания независимости Тибета. Он говорит, что Тибету могла бы пригодиться помощь Китая в модернизации экономики – при условии сохранения культуры и языка тибетцев. Далай-лама хочет, чтобы власти Китая расширили тибетский "автономный регион" за счет включения в его состав других тибетских территорий в соседних провинциях страны. В таком случае они оказались бы в единой географической зоне. 

"Мы не стремимся к отделению, это всем известно – всем, кроме Пекина, может быть", – сказал он, и все засмеялись. 

Действительно, во время переговоров, шесть раундов которых прошли в 2002-2007 годы, позиция Далай-ламы не помогла ему преодолеть расхождения с китайцами. Посланники правительства Китая и Далай-лама не преуспели ни в определении статуса Тибета по отношению к Китаю (например, является ли он исторической частью данной страны), ни в расширении автономии Тибета под властью китайского правительства. Из-за этой неудачи вкупе с кровопролитием многие тибетцы начали выступать за полное отделение. 

"Если судить по предпринимаемым китайцами шагам, нам кажется, что на самом деле они не нацелены на достижение мира", – говорит Пема Вангьял, президент регионального отделения Тибетского молодежного конгресса в индийском штате Орисса. 

Вангьял, который в составе группы из 12 человек принял участие в мотопробеге до Дхармсалы в поддержку восставших, добавил: "По нашему мнению, завоевание полной свободы – единственный способ обеспечить нашу безопасность и защитить нашу религию". 

Правительство Китая вкладывает в развитие Тибета миллиарды долларов. В частности, строится новая скоростная железная дорога. Тибетцы жалуются, что вместе с инвестициями на их территорию приходит все больше китайцев, которые оказывают влияние на их язык и культуру. Далай-лама заявил, что китайскому правительству еще только предстоит осознать источник негодования, из-за которого возникают акции протеста. 

"Проблема существует – признает ее китайское правительство или не признает, – сказал он. – Народ с древней культурой и богатым культурным наследием находится в серьезной опасности". 

http://www.newsru.com/religy/17mar2008/dalai.html

----------


## PampKin Head

http://www.whitehouse.gov/news/relea...0070710-5.html
Captive Nations Week, 2007 
...
Freedom is reaching around the world, and America is working side-by-side with new democracies in Liberia, Mauritania, *Ukraine, Georgia, and Kyrgyzstan*.
...
*My Administration recently created the Human Rights Defenders Fund* *to provide grants for the legal defense and medical expenses of democratic dissidents* arrested or beaten by repressive governments. In addition, we have nearly* doubled funding for democracy projects throughout the world*.
...
The Congress, by Joint Resolution approved July 17, 1959 (73 Stat. 212), has authorized and requested the President to issue a proclamation designating the third week in July of each year as "Captive Nations Week."

----------


## PampKin Head

> Просто в глазах рябит от сарказма. Только вы от себя не добавляйте домыслы всякие про


А почему домыслы? По всему Татарстану функционируют татаро-турецкие лицеи закрытого типа (дети живут в них 5 дней в неделю). Преподавателями и воспитателями работают приезжающие вахтовым методом граждане Турции, страны-члена НАТО и союзника США.

Посему, все ужо на мази...

----------


## Аньезка

А может это карма за забой животных ради поедания мяса так разворачивается.

----------


## Huandi

Aniezka



> Вредина

----------


## Skyku

> По всему Татарстану функционируют татаро-турецкие лицеи закрытого типа (дети живут в них 5 дней в неделю). Преподавателями и воспитателями работают приезжающие вахтовым методом граждане Турции, страны-члена НАТО и союзника США.


Ну и что? Сансара. Не беспокойтесь, не сопротивляйтесь. В буддизме есть более лучшие способа успокоить ум, чем читать всякие бумажки из США.




> Посему, все ужо на мази...


Карма. Убоины много едят на Руси.

----------


## Сергей Муай

По теме: http://news.mail.ru/politics/1656199/

Кстати, в статье есть абзац, отвечающий на вопрос, кот. я задавал в упокоившейся теме:
"Да и сам регион слишком важен для Китая, чтобы его потерять. В Тибете большие залежи полезных ископаемых: *нефти, природного газа, меди, урана и золота.* Реки региона представляют широкие возможности для развития *гидроэнергетики*."

----------


## Ersh

Там не только это. Там еще можно хорошо разместить ракеты, военные базы и РЛС. И в какую сторону они будут смотреть, зависит от того, кто контролирует эту территорию.

----------


## Дзмитрий

Да, чего только не прочтёшь на Буддийском форуме.   Все умные и начитанные. Обсуждают. Цитируют. Знают как должен вести себя монах и как он должен протестовать сидя в пещере.  Что ето за дерьмо, а?  Мужики!?  это ж Тибет! это же наш Тибет! Кто мы без Тибета? Мы пишем в поле традиция "тибетский буддизм" или пишем "Кагью" или пишем "Гелук"?  Еще несколько поколений и тибетского вопроса больше не будет. Нечего будет писать в поле "традиция".  Тибетцы, вышедшие  на абсолютно обречённую акцию, которая будет стоить им жизни или годы тюрем и пыток , у меня лично вызывают восхищение. А у вас нет?

----------


## Seagull

> Да, чего только не прочтёшь на Буддийском форуме.   Все умные и начитанные. Обсуждают. Цитируют. Знают как должен вести себя монах и как он должен протестовать сидя в пещере.  Что ето за дерьмо, а?  Мужики!?  это ж Тибет! это же наш Тибет! Кто мы без Тибета? Мы пишем в поле традиция "тибетский буддизм" или пишем "Кагью" или пишем "Гелук"?  Еще несколько поколений и тибетского вопроса больше не будет. Нечего будет писать в поле "традиция".  Тибетцы, вышедшие  на абсолютно обречённую акцию, которая будет стоить им жизни или годы тюрем и пыток , у меня лично вызывают восхищение. А у вас нет?





"Монахи Тибета, по всей видимости, были доведены до крайней степени отчаяния, если их мирные протесты переросли в открытые акты неповиновения, - отметил Чойдоржи Будаев. - Эти монахи принесли в жертву собственные жизни для того, чтобы мир узнал о том, что скрывает китайское руководство".

http://www.regnum.ru/news/972292.html

----------


## Tiop

> Нечего будет писать в поле "традиция"


Почему?

----------


## JuniorUK

> А почему домыслы? По всему Татарстану функционируют татаро-турецкие лицеи закрытого типа (дети живут в них 5 дней в неделю). Преподавателями и воспитателями работают приезжающие вахтовым методом граждане Турции, страны-члена НАТО и союзника США.
> 
> Посему, все ужо на мази...


А в Москве английский язык в школах преподают американцы которые на самом деле никакие не преподаватели, а агенты ЦРУ? Еще про Британский совет можно вспомнить.

----------


## Huandi

Передача по Эхо Москвы на тему:  http://echo.msk.ru/programs/razvorot/501694-echo/

----------


## PampKin Head

> А у вас нет?


Нет. 

Люди, которые считаю Далай-Ламу своим Гуру,  ни в грош не ставят то, что он говорит.  Вот такая... Гуру-йога. 

Хочешь страдать? Подойди к полицейскому, дай ему в рожу и тихо сядь в тюрьму. Зачем устраивать шоу с ношением портретов ЕСДЛ, который говорит так не поступать? 

Не хочешь страдать? Делай то, что рекомендует Гуру и Дхарма Будд. 

---
Успехов! Эта жизнь - точно не последняя.

----------


## Саша П.

Хочется добавить свой скромный голос в поддержку тибетского народа. 

Конечно, оставлять Тибет для китайского руководства неразумно во всех смыслах:  и территории, и ресурсы. 
 И казалось бы, все просто, тибетцев есть за что поддержать, тем более, это в значительной степени монахи, доведенные до отчаяния оккупационными властями. Простые люди, которых насильственно «китаизируют», не позволяют исповедовать свою религию так, как они хотят. Что-то очень похожее недавно было и у нас в отношении религиозных и прочих  меньшинств.
Все просто. 

Но вот читаю тему, и..., спрашивается, причем тут США?  Тем, что  и  там, как и здесь, это знают, и понимают?  Или антиамериканская пропаганда – уже религия?

Сравниваю две цитаты.
1.Ерш: 
Закон № 86-90 Конгресса США (1959 г.): “США должны стремиться к расчленению советского монстра на 22 государства”. В числе их, кроме Украины, Беларуси и других республик Союза, названы Сибирь, Дальний Восток, Идель-Урал, Казакия.

 Подано  в этой теме, как непреложный факт наряду с другими подобными «цитатами».

2.  И  JuniorUK, человек приводит текст закона, как он есть. 
Копирую абзац:

PUBLIC LAW 86-90 CAPTIVE NATIONS WEEK RESOLUTION

…and Whereas since 1918 the imperialistic and aggressive policies of Russian communism have resulted in the creation of a vast empire which poses a die threat to the security of the United States and of all the free people of the world; and Whereas the imperialistic policies of Communist Russia have led, through direct and indirect aggression, to the subjugation of the national independence of Poland, Hungary, Lithuania, Ukraine, Czechoslovakia, Latvia, Estonia, White Ruthenia, Rumania, East Germany, Bulgaria, mainland China, Armenia, Azerbaijan, Georgia, North Korea, Albania, Idel-Ural, Tibet, Cossackia, Turkestan, North Viet-Nam, and others; and Whereas these submerged nations look to the United States, as the citadel of human freedom, for leadership in bringing about their liberation and independence and in restoring to them the enjoyment of their Christian, Jewish, Moslem, Buddhist, or other religious freedoms, and of their individual liberties;…»

   При всем старании в оригинале закона  приведенный Ершом  текст найти не удается.  Нет фразы «“США должны стремиться к расчленению советского монстра на 22 государства”,  и далее. Нет и близко. К счастью, мы можем работать с первоисточниками.

    Перевожу, на всякий случай:
 «… поскольку после 1918 года империалистическая и агрессивная политика  Русского коммунизма  привела к созданию обширной империи позиционирующей себя как  смертельную угрозу безопасности США и всем свободным людям во всем мире, и поскольку империалистическая  политика Коммунистической России уже привела посредством прямой и непрямой агрессии к подавлению национальной независимости Польши, Венгрии, Литвы, Украины, Чехословакии...» 
И т.д. И т.д. И т.д.

Ерш, вы сами американские законы пишете ? Зачем вам это нужно? 

В Китае  буддистов убивают, потому что они буддисты. Как, например, и в СССР убивали.

То, что происходит в эти дни в Тибете - ужасно.

----------


## Ersh

> Тибетцы, вышедшие на абсолютно обречённую акцию, которая будет стоить им жизни или годы тюрем и пыток , у меня лично вызывают восхищение. А у вас нет?


У меня не вызывает. У меня не вызывает восхищения факт заключения в тюрьму и гибели монахов.

----------


## JuniorUK

> http://www.whitehouse.gov/news/relea...0070710-5.html
> Captive Nations Week, 2007 
> ...
> Freedom is reaching around the world, and America is working side-by-side with new democracies in Liberia, Mauritania, *Ukraine, Georgia, and Kyrgyzstan*.
> ...
> *My Administration recently created the Human Rights Defenders Fund* *to provide grants for the legal defense and medical expenses of democratic dissidents* arrested or beaten by repressive governments. In addition, we have nearly* doubled funding for democracy projects throughout the world*.
> ...
> The Congress, by Joint Resolution approved July 17, 1959 (73 Stat. 212), has authorized and requested the President to issue a proclamation designating the third week in July of each year as "Captive Nations Week."


Я уже вам сказал, что в тексте этого документа я ничего негуманного и страшно отрицательного не вижу. Кроме того, меня нисколько не  удивляет, что на подобную активность выделяются деньги - даром как известно мало кто работает.   Я бы наверное согласился с замечанием, если бы таковое было бы высказано, что не всегда реальная деятельность соответствует декларируемым принципам, но я не стану критиковать принципы только на основании того, что под ними подписался Буш. 
Вообще-то мое самое первое замечание касалось приведенной вами "цитаты" из документа на русском языке.  Передергивание фактов зачастую вредит больше чем  сами факты.

----------


## Ersh

Уважаемый Саша П. Прежде чем что-то писать, проверьте, пожалуйста кого Вы цитируете, и кому что приписываете. А то неудобно, право...




> В Китае буддистов убивают, потому что они буддисты. Как, например, и в СССР убивали.


Меня, например, ни в СССР, ни в Китае никто не убил.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Я уже вам сказал, что в тексте этого документа я ничего негуманного и страшно отрицательного не вижу. Кроме того, меня нисколько не  удивляет, что на подобную активность выделяются деньги - даром как известно мало кто работает.   Я бы наверное согласился с замечанием, если бы таковое было бы высказано, что не всегда реальная деятельность соответствует декларируемым принципам, но я не стану критиковать принципы только на основании того, что под ними подписался Буш. 
> Вообще-то мое самое первое замечание касалось приведенной вами "цитаты" из документа на русском языке.  Передергивание фактов зачастую вредит больше чем  сами факты.


С чего вы взяли, что цитата была переводом? Финансовая, идеологическая, финансовая и военная поддержка "порабощенных" народов РФ в их стремлении к свободе - это и есть  расчленение РФ. Только чужими руками. Впрочем, как всегда.

Вы же, уважаемый, сейчас проживаете в UK? Так вот... Как бы вы отнеслись к факту выделения денег в рамках бюджета РФ на поддержку порабощенного народа северной  Ирландии + выступлениям президентов РФ и КНР в поддержку стремления свобожолюбивого народа Шотландии?

----------


## Ондрий

> Меня, например, ни в СССР, ни в Китае никто не убил.


Хорошо себя вели.. сыто ели крепко спали.

А мой отчим отсидел в 60х за анти-хрущевские волнения на целине...

Дандарон тоже сел не за грабеж пивных ларьков.
Да и Лам косили не за цвет одежды и фасон причесок.

----------


## Seagull

Каждый видит эту ситуаию изходя из своего уровня сознания , своих стереотипов , клише или выгоды , и доказывать кому-то что-то , наверно, бесполезно . Скорее всего , все-равно все останутся при своем мнении .

----------


## Ersh

> Хорошо себя вели.. сыто ели крепко спали.
> 
> А мой отчим отсидел в 60х за анти-хрущевские волнения на целине...


Вы мой биограф, Шубхар! Однако все было не так, а совсем наоборот, уверяю Вас. И из своего опыта я вынес вот что - если хочешь что-то реальное сделать в условиях подобного общества, вовсе не надо громко кричать, махать руками и рвать рубаху до пупа. Действия эти столь же восхитительные для наблюдателей с галерки, сколь бессмысленные и губительные для лучших людей.

----------


## Саша П.

> Уважаемый Саша П. Прежде чем что-то писать, проверьте, пожалуйста кого Вы цитируете, и кому что приписываете. А то неудобно, право...
> 
> Меня, например, ни в СССР, ни в Китае никто не убил.


Уважаемый Ерш, я цитирую сообщение номер восемьдесят два в этой теме.

Тема посвящена убитым на этих днях тибетцам.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Английская экспансия в Ирландию началась в конце ХII века, когда Генрих II завоевал часть страны. Во время Английской Реформации ирландцы остались католиками, и это послужило дополнительным фактором раскола между островами, который существует и в наше время. Профессор дублинского университета Л. де Пеа в книге "Расколотый остров" пишет: "*Католики, проживающие в Северной Ирландии, — это те же негры, только не с черной, а с белой кожей*". И это говорится о положении католиков в наши дни. Можно представить, насколько ужаснее оно был, начиная с того момента, когда Генрих ХII провозгласил себя королем Ирландии в 1541 г.
> 
> *При Елизавете I произошло первое массовое антианглийское восстание. Оно вошло в историю под названием "Восстание Тирона и Тирконеля". Восстание длилось с 1593 до 1603 года.* Выдающийся английский поэт елизаветинской эпохи Эдмунд Спенсер в своем трактате "О современном состоянии Ирландии" так описывал результат действий англичан: "За полтора года ирландцы были доведены до такого отчаянного положения, что даже и каменное сердце сжалось бы. Со всех сторон, из лесов и долин они выползали, опираясь на руки, так как ноги уже отказывались служить им. Это были живые скелеты; говорили они так, словно это мертвецы дают о себе знать стонами из могил. За короткое время почти никто из них не выжил; густонаселенная обильная страна внезапно опустела, лишилась людей и скота". Интересно, что более всего англичан печалило, что война оказалась очень дорогая — она обошлась английской казне в 1250000 фунтов.
> 
> Впрочем, ирландцы тогда еще не знали, что все, что делал английский каратель Маунтджой, покажется им детской шалостью по сравнению с тем, что придется испытать через неполные пятьдесят лет. *Очередное антианглийское восстание в 1649 г. было подавлено Кромвелем с неописуемой жестокостью. Истребление ирландцев шло без различия пола и возраста. В своей "Истории Англии" опубликованной в 1950 г., английский историк А. Мортон говорит, что в 1641 г. в Ирландии жило 1,5 млн. человек. Из них 1,35 млн. — собственно ирландцы и англо-ирландцы, а 150 тыс. — английские и шотландские новопереселенцы — протестанты. В 1652 г., после полного подавления восстания, в стране осталось 600 тыс. ирландцев и англо-ирландцев. Человек, которого "демократическая и либеральная" Англия до сих пор считает своим национальным героем, совершил то, что не снилось ни Гитлеру, ни Сталину, не говоря уже о других извергах нового времени — за неполные три года уничтожить почти 60% населения острова.* Ради справедливости следует отметить, что в абсолютных числах "европейские просветители" (англичане, испанцы, частично французы, а позднее и американцы) наибольший урон нанесли американским индейцам. Если верить российскому историку А. Тарасову, в процессе завоевания всей Америки было уничтожено от 90 до 120 млн. человек.
> 
> Однако чисто военных мер Кромвелю оказалось мало — он решил подрубить экономические корни восстания. Начинается невиданная по своим масштабам конфискация земель, принадлежавших ирландцам. При этом не имело ни малейшего значения, участвовал ли ирландец в восстании. *Конфисковано было 85% всех ирландских земель. В 1778 году во владении ирландцев осталось только 5% земель. В 1690 году они вновь восстали и опять потерпели поражение. Английские "просветители" не терпели самых минимальных вольностей.* Автор 1500-страничной "Истории Европы" Н. Девис о дальнейшем развитии событий пишет так: "*После 1691 г. протестантское господство было поддержано драконовскими криминальными законами, которые запрещали католикам поступать на службу, иметь собственность, получать образование и жениться с протестантами". Затем было еще и востание У. Тона. После его поражения Ирландия была полностью присоединена к Англии.*
> 
> В результате страна превратилась в аграрный придаток Англии, которая своим благосостоянием во многом обязана чудовищной эксплуатации Ирландии. В начале сороковых годов девятнадцатого века падение цен на хлеб побудило землевладельцев начать интенсивный переход от системы мелкой крестьянской аренды к крупному пастбищному хозяйству. Отмена "хлебных законов" и болезни картофеля, которой был основной культурой у малоземельных ирландских крестьян, привели к страшному голоду в 1845—1849 годах. Кроме Ирландии, болезнь картофеля поразила многие европейские страны, но ни в одной из них не было даже приближенно таких катастрофических последствий, как в Ирландии. Следовательно, основной причиной голода была политика Англии.
> ...

----------


## Ersh

> Уважаемый Ерш, я цитирую сообщение номер восемьдесят два в этой теме.
> 
> Тема посвящена убитым на этих днях тибетцам.



Сообщение 82 принадлежит Junior UK. На самом деле вы приписываете мне слова из сообщения 75, которое принадлежит Pumpkin Head.

----------


## Ондрий

> Вы мой биограф, Шубхар! Однако все было не так, а совсем наоборот, уверяю Вас. И из своего опыт я я вынес вот что - если хочешь что-то реальное сделать в условиях подобного общества, вовсе не надо громко кричать, махать руками и рвать рубаху до пупа. Действия эти столь же восхитительные для наблюдателей с галерки, сколь бессмысленные и губительные для лучших людей.


Насчет наблюдатлей я бы тут не стал обобщать. Моя семья пострадала от режима вполне себе. Вопрос только в том - какой уровень доведения до ручки того или иного пласта общества.

Только вот гражданская позиция ваша в виде премудрого пискаря - сидеть в норке ибо не по-буддийски это... 

Все тут с позиции Дхармы рассуждают. А не все по этим позициям живут и не все уже обрели радужное тело. Только страданий от этого не меньше. В этом то и загвоздка.

И говорили бы вы щас на татарском или на польском, если бы не некие "анти-правительственные" элементы в прошлом. 

Что ж - получаем очередных индейцев в резервации, где через пару поколений будут туристам показывать местных вождей в перьях. Этнос растворится. Под политкорректные умствования.

---------
Памкин.. твои примеры не катят с омоновцами. Не за что ему морду бить. А вот насчет оккупационный войск - ты б как себя вел при немцах?

- в полицаи подался бы
- в партизаны
- эмигрировал бы (если на границеб не застрелили наши или не-нши)
- сел бы в погреб в темный ритрит с 41го до 45го.

нужное - подчеркнуть.

----
З.Ы.  про белфаст - поддерживаю.

стебатся такими постами может только тот, кто не переживал подобного.

ну а как ОПК в школы - так сразу за ледоруб рука хватается...  :Wink: 

последовательней надо быть

----------


## Саша П.

> Сообщение 82 принадлежит Junior UK. На самом деле вы приписываете мне слова из сообщения 75, которое принадлежит Pumpkin Head.


О! Это серьезно меняет дело. 
И так понимаю, Вы на строне тибетского народа, за  свободу и демократию, а все вопросы к Pumpkin Head.

Извините, Ерш, действительно неудобно, коли все так. :Smilie:  Извините.

----------


## Ersh

> Только вот гражданская позиция ваша в виде премудрого пискаря - сидеть в норке ибо не по-буддийски это...


Почему? Я всего-навсего не одобряю бессмысленных жертв.




> Все тут с позиции Дхармы рассуждают. А не все по этим позициям живут и не все уже обрели радужное тело. Только страданий от этого не меньше. В этом то и загвоздка.


Потому и не меньше страданий, что живут не по-буддийски. Или у Вас есть другой путь освобождения от страданий?

----------


## PampKin Head

> Памкин.. твои примеры не катят с омоновцами. Не за что ему морду бить. А вот насчет оккупационный войск - ты б как себя вел при немцах?
> 
> - в полицаи подался бы
> - в партизаны
> - эмигрировал бы (если на границеб не застрелили наши или не-нши)
> - сел бы в погреб в темный ритрит с 41го до 45го.
> 
> нужное - подчеркнуть.


Все просто. Пошел бы к своему Ваджрачарье, с которым установлены отношения особого свойства (для этой и следующей жизней). И конкретно обсудил с ним, что мне делать в данной ситуации.

Если бы Гуру рекомендовал сидеть в погребе - сидел бы в погребе. 
Сказал бы идти в партизаны - пошел бы в партизаны.
Сказал бы Гуру иммигрировать, подался бы чужие края.

А последовало бы прямое указание пойти в полицию - пошел бы в полицию.

Не дожил я еще до того, чтобы ноги вытирать о Того, перед кем вчера простирания делал...  

P.S. Но лично мне больше импонирует ИРА. Раздавим британскую гадину!!!

----------


## Ондрий

> Почему? Я всего-навсего не одобряю бессмысленных жертв.


я тоже. Но кто знает.. кто знает заранее чем все в исторических масштабах кончается? Очаговые восстания против Орды в своем микро-историческом срезе тоже могли показаться бессмысленными. Оценить это можно только с высоты лет. Сейчас нет мнения. Вернее есть - он от сердца а не от книг. И есть 2 варианта - ремотные рассуждали на тему бить или не бить. 




> Потому и не меньше страданий, что живут не по-буддийски. Или у Вас есть другой путь освобождения от страданий?


Вы знаете, нас тут всех интересует именно сохранение Дхармы. И она не может существовать отдельно от общества. А общество это сейчас страдает. Монахи не с марса прилетают.

Когда убьют последнего монаха - не останется Дхармы в этом мире.

----------


## Ersh

> О! Это серьезно меняет дело. 
> И так понимаю, Вы на строне тибетского народа, за  свободу и демократию, а все вопросы к Pumpkin Head.
> 
> Извините, Ерш, действительно неудобно, коли все так. Извините.


Я на стороне тибетского народа, я против бессмысленных жертв тибетского народа в Большой Игре больших государств. 
Я вижу, что навязывание демократии извне, привело многие страны к утрате независимости, распаду и кошмарным жертвам среди населения. Хорошо быть демократичной метрополией, держа весь остальной мир в кулаке, бедности и зависимости. Плохо быть демократической Сербией, у которой отхватывают территорию.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Вы знаете, нас тут всех интересует именно сохранение Дхармы. И она не может существовать отдельно от общества. А общество это сейчас страдает. Монахи не с марса прилетают.
> 
> Когда убьют последнего монаха - не останется Дхармы в этом мире.


Тибетские монахи из Гелук, которым наплевать на слова ЕСДЛ (который для них еще и Ченрези во плоти) о том, как себя вести в данной ситуации - однозначно пришельцы с внешних колец Сатурна.

----------


## Ондрий

> Все просто. Пошел бы к своему Ваджрачарье, с которым установлены отношения особого свойства (для этой и следующей жизней). И конкретно обсудил с ним, что мне делать в данной ситуации.


есть мнение, что вполне так и делалось монахами. В ЕСДЛ не тыкать - он далеко и не для всех Коренной Гуру.

Никто не говорит что громить китайские магазины - правильно и приведет к непосредственной пользе. Вопрос в другом - есть ли иные способы ненасильственного освобождения? В индии тоже не без выстрелов обошлось.. чего бы там Ганди не придумывал про способы.

----------


## Ersh

> я тоже. Но кто знает.. кто знает заранее чем все в исторических масштабах кончается? Очаговые восстания против Орды в своем микро-историческом срезе тоже могли показаться бессмысленными. Оценить это можно только с высоты лет. Сейчас нет мнения. Вернее есть - он от сердца а не от книг. И есть 2 варианта - ремотные рассуждали на тему бить или не бить.


А по мне, так все-таки лучше для анализа использовать книги, а не горячее сердце. Тогда и будет понятно, что Орда распалась сама, изнутри.



> Вы знаете, нас тут всех интересует именно сохранение Дхармы. И она не может существовать отдельно от общества. А общество это сейчас страдает. Монахи не с марса прилетают.
> 
> Когда убьют последнего монаха - не останется Дхармы в этом мире.


Вот поэтому-то я против того, чтобы убивали последнего монаха. Тибет и Китай постоянно захватывают друг друга, воюют на протяжение тысячи лет.

----------


## PampKin Head

> есть мнение, что вполне так и делалось монахами. В ЕСДЛ не тыкать - он далеко и не для всех Коренной Гуру.
> 
> Никто не говорит что громить китайские магазины - правильно и приведет к непосредственной пользе. Вопрос в другом - есть ли иные способы ненасильственного освобождения? В индии тоже не без выстрелов обошлось.. чего бы там Ганди не придумывал про способы.


"А если человек сам знает, что ему делать, то зачем ему Гуру?" (с) как я слышал однажды.

Ненасильственный способ освобождения (причем конечного) - это Дхарма Будд; Благородный Восьмеричный Путь, показанный Буддой в своем последнем воплощении.

----------


## Ондрий

> Тибетские монахи из Гелук, которым наплевать на слова ЕСДЛ (который для них еще и Ченрези во плоти) о том, как себя вести в данной ситуации - однозначно пришельцы с внешних колец Сатурна.


угук... а откуда ж им быть такими просветленными если с 59года в стране нету серьезных Лам?!

----
Участие именно монахов в разбоках не я сам одобряю. В прошлом тиб. монахи хватались за оружие и по более мелким поводам разборок между Дрепунгм и Ташилунгпо.

Только не одни монахи там выступили..

----------


## PampKin Head

> угук... а откуда ж им быть такими просветленными если с 59года в стране нету серьезных Лам?!



Нету Лам? Недавно ушел Адеу Ринпоче... В тех же тюрьмах сидел Гарчен Ринпоче... Тогден Амптин был в коммунистическом Тибете и передал токденскую традицию Друкпа, люди практикуют. Это навскидку...
===
Достойные ламы имеют место быть в Тибете.

----------


## Ондрий

> "А если человек сам знает, что ему делать, то зачем ему Гуру?" (с) как я слышал однажды.


сперва надо внимательно читать  :Wink: 




> Ненасильственный способ освобождения (причем конечного) - это Дхарма Будд; Благородный Восьмеричный Путь, показанный Буддой в своем последнем воплощении.


ага.. а не ты ли *любил* приводить патетические цитаты в стиле:

"Когда пришли за коммунистами, я – молчал, потому что я не коммунист. Когда пришли за католиками, я - молчал, потому что я не католик. Когда пришли за евреями, я – молчал, потому что я не еврей. Когда пришли за мной – уже некому было меня защищать" (С)

Где-же последовательность? Где же смиренное сидение на подушках при обждении ОПК?  :Wink: 
про ледоруб напомнить опять таки хочу.. (ага - я вредный  :Wink:  )




> тех же тюрьмах сидел Гарчен Ринпоче...


Кстати - чего он там сидел? "У нас просто так не сажают!!!" (С) 
Надо было сразу принять коммунизм и все.. быть лояльным режиму и практиковать равностность.

----------


## Ersh

> Кстати - чего он там сидел? "У нас просто так не сажают!!!" (С) 
> Надо было сразу принять коммунизм и все.. быть лояльным режиму и практиковать равностность.


Мой Учитель, преподобный Ши Дэцянь был во время культурной революции сослан в Китайский Казахстан. Если бы он выступил против коммунистического режима, то я, и многие другие люди,  не имели бы такого замечательного Учителя.

----------


## Aleksey L.

> Действия эти столь же восхитительные для наблюдателей с галерки, сколь бессмысленные и губительные для лучших людей.


сильно сказано, дружище 

мне вот что непонятно, почему так и проводится жесткая непримеримая пост-коммунистическая политика по отношению к тибетской культуре, ценностям, в том числе в основном - ценностям буддизма. Почему настолько непремиримое и жесткое отношение без учета интересов коренного населения? Не потому ли отчасти что попросту некому защищать интересы автономии, сохранять то, что необходимо сохранить, учить административной работе достойных тибетцев. Ведь если в Тибете на местах вся чиновничья бюрократия - сплошь китайцы, то как можно ожидать, что интересы тибетцев будут защищаться? 
Мне думается, простая истина в том, что оставшись, они бы поплатились за эту попытку своими жизнями и никак, кроме как глупостью это бы не называлось. 

Получается простая арифметика, кто башляет, тот и заказывает музыку .... В свете миллиардных вкладов в банк "тибетской стройки" все понятно, но почему бы Китаю не оставить в живых культуру и наследие буддийского царства? В таком случае стоит констатировать тот простой факт, что китайцы творят геноцид, который продолжается и по сей день, это в 21 веке. Как тут можно говорить о какой-то человечности? 

с другой стороны, 
Если все молчат, то никто так и не покажет "невзоровский репортаж" про свиноферму и позеленевшие трупики хряков, из которых производят колбасу "докторскую" для рабоче-крестьянского люда !

Что касается жизнь и смерти, как и кармы, то порой лучше смерть "на баррикадах", чем жизнь раба. Благо, все возвращается на круги своя. И те, кто беспредельничает сейчас, непременно окажутся на месте угнетаемого. 


We people who are darker than blue
Don't let us hang around this town
And let what others say come true
We're just good for nothing they all figure
A boyish grown up shiftless jigger
Now we can't hardly stand for that
Or is that really where it's at

We people who are darker than blue
This ain't no time for segregating
I'm talking 'bout brown and yellow too
A white girl can't you tell
I'm just the surface of our dark deep well
If your mind could really see
You'd know your color same as me,
Pardon me brother as you stand in your glory
I know you won't mind if I tell the whole story

Now I know we have great respect 
for the sister, and mother
It's even better yet
But there's the joker in the street loving one brother and killing the other
When the time comes and we are really free
There'll be no brothers left to see

We people who are darker than blue
Don't let us hang around this town
And let what others say come true
We're just good for nothing they all figure
A boyish grown up shiftless jigger
Now we can't hardly stand for that
Or is that really where it's at

(Sinead O'Connor, 2007 ..... оригинальная лирика от Curtis Mayfield, 1970)

----------


## Ондрий

> Мой Учитель, преподобный Ши Дэцянь был во время культурной революции сослан в Китайский Казахстан. Если бы он выступил против коммунистического режима, то я, и многие другие люди,  не имели бы такого замечательного Учителя.


равно как и тибетские линии прервались бы, если бы они (Ламы) остались в Тибете.

Я понимаю, что Тибет никогда уже не вернуть и все это геополитика. Если бы просто свергли ЕСДЛ и на этом бы закончили - вопросов бы было в разы меньше.

Но зачем было бомбить с самолетов монастыри, стирая их с лица земли? Зачем было убивать монахов? Какое может быть отношение у простого народа не достигших высоких стадий в Дхарме? Вы же не ожидаете страну эльфов от Тибета? Такие же страдающие люди как и везде.

----------


## Саша П.

> Я на стороне тибетского народа, я против бессмысленных жертв тибетского народа в Большой Игре больших государств. 
> Я вижу, что навязывание демократии извне, привело многие страны к утрате независимости, распаду и кошмарных жертв среди населения. Хорошо быть демократичной метрополией, держа весь остальной мир в кулаке, бедности и зависимости. Плохо быть демократической Сербией, у которой отхватывают территорию.


Теперь я понимаю, почему я соотнес Вас и Памкина. И Вы, и он склонны сочувствовать и обсуждать  не беду тибетцев, а "Большую игру больших государств". Для убедительности Памкин приводит несуществующие цитаты, на что я обратил внимание.
 Догадываюсь, что анти-мериканизм и анти-западная риторика - часть этой игры.

Сейчас же Вы пишете почему-то  о Сербии, стране,  где надо бы побывать,   чтобы получить представление о бесконечной гражданской войне. которая всех изнурила, о "многих странах" вообще.

Но речь все-таки  идет о Тибете в составе КНР..

----------


## Ондрий

Действительно, анти-мериканская тематика просто иная сторона игр патриотов. Та же промывка мозгов. Так не реагируйте - обратитесь к Ваджрачарье с вопросом - так мол и так, как быть? Ругать Бхежинского? Браться за ледоруб? Или все-таки книжки читать да на подушке сидеть?

----------


## Ersh

> равно как и тибетские линии прервались бы, если бы они (Ламы) остались в Тибете.
> 
> Я понимаю, что Тибет никогда уже не вернуть и все это геополитика. Если бы просто свергли ЕСДЛ и на этом бы закончили - вопросов бы было в разы меньше.
> 
> Но зачем было бомбить с самолетов монастыри, стирая их с лица земли? Зачем было убивать монахов? Какое может быть отношение у простого народа не достигших высоких стадий в Дхарме? Вы же не ожидаете страну эльфов от Тибета? Такие же страдающие люди как и везде.


Я не ожидаю страну эльфов в Тибете, совершенно верно. Простой народ более-менее приспособился к ужасам оккупации, уже 49 лет прошло. И режим существенно помягчел за это время. Но тем не менее, даже он не может допустить отделение Тибета обратно, не потому что он ненавидит Дхарму - да плевать ему на Дхарму, он даже поддерживает лояльные монастыри, они туристов привлекают, а потому, что для Китая это жизненная необходимость. Китай это тоже не Мордор, знаете ли.

----------


## PampKin Head

> ага.. а не ты ли *любил* приводить патетические цитаты в стиле:
> 
> "Когда пришли за коммунистами, я – молчал, потому что я не коммунист. Когда пришли за католиками, я - молчал, потому что я не католик. Когда пришли за евреями, я – молчал, потому что я не еврей. Когда пришли за мной – уже некому было меня защищать" (С)
> 
> Где-же последовательность? Где же смиренное сидение на подушках при обждении ОПК? 
> про ледоруб напомнить опять таки хочу.. (ага - я вредный  )


И кто молчит?! Воплощенный Ченрези говорит, чтобы люди успокоили... И я говорю абсолютно тоже самое!

По ОПК... Вполне можно сидеть спокойно на подушке, потому что стало понятно: любому попу в школе можно предъявить решение суда - и утрется святой отец...

А что с ледорубом то?




> Кстати - чего он там сидел? "У нас просто так не сажают!!!" (С)
> Надо было сразу принять коммунизм и все.. быть лояльным режиму и практиковать равностность.


Карма такая была - вот и сидел.  Про "просто так не сажают" - вы меня с кем то перепутали. Просто так сажают - такое есть и в Тибете, и в РФ, и в ЕС и в США.

Принять коммунизм? Да зачем, если можно побежать и сжечь магазин соседа от избытка антикоммунистических чувств!

----------


## Ersh

> мне вот что непонятно, почему так и проводится жесткая непримеримая пост-коммунистическая политика по отношению к тибетской культуре, ценностям, в том числе в основном - ценностям буддизма. Почему настолько непремиримое и жесткое отношение без учета интересов коренного населения? Не потому ли отчасти что попросту некому защищать интересы автономии, сохранять то, что необходимо сохранить, учить административной работе достойных тибетцев. Ведь если в Тибете на местах вся чиновничья бюрократия - сплошь китайцы, то как можно ожидать, что интересы тибетцев будут защищаться? 
> Мне думается, простая истина в том, что оставшись, они бы поплатились за эту попытку своими жизнями и никак, кроме как глупостью это бы не называлось. 
> 
> Получается простая арифметика, кто башляет, тот и заказывает музыку .... В свете миллиардных вкладов в банк "тибетской стройки" все понятно, но почему бы Китаю не оставить в живых культуру и наследие буддийского царства? В таком случае стоит констатировать тот простой факт, что китайцы творят геноцид, который продолжается и по сей день, это в 21 веке. Как тут можно говорить о какой-то человечности?


Вы абсолютно правы, необходимо сохранять ценности автономии и оставить в живых культуру и наследие тибетского царства. Сейчас в Китае много для этого делается. Но если наследники тибетского царства поднимают восстание - что остается делать-то?
Китай неоднократно предлагал Его Святейшеству вернуться и возглавить автономию. Он ее и возглавлял, до своего ухода в Индию.

----------


## Саша П.

> Действительно, анти-мериканская тематика просто иная сторона игр патриотов. Та же промывка мозгов. Так не реагируйте - обратитесь к Ваджрачарье с вопросом - так мол и так, как быть? Ругать Бхежинского? Браться за ледоруб? Или все-таки книжки читать да на подушке сидеть?


Я случайный человек на этом форуме и зашел только ради этой темы. Поражает, насколько глубоко пустила корни советская в прошлом пропаганда даже среди буддистов.
Казалось бы, Россия прошла через нечто подобное совсем недавно, прошла через очищение, отмотала карму, теперь монахов у нас не обижают, вопрос скорее, в том, сохранилась ли, выжила ли Дхарма после геноцида, е качество. Похожее продолжается в Китае.

Так нет же, американские законы пишем. :Smilie:

----------


## Aleksey L.

Остается смягчить режим и пойти на уступки по сущностным вопросам в интересах коренного населения.

----------


## Ондрий

> Но тем не менее, даже он не может допустить отделение Тибета обратно, не потому что он ненавидит Дхарму - да плевать ему на Дхарму, он даже поддерживает лояльные монастыри, они туристов привлекают, а потому, что для Китая это жизненная необходимость. Китай это тоже не Мордор, знаете ли.


Как они поддерживают монастыри - нам известно. Это нелегитимные линии преемственности. Гадания в золотой урне мы все хорошо помним.

Конечно не Мордор.. скорее как USA - резервации и ряженные индейцы в перьях танцуют под "нативную музыку". Вроде и "традиции" сохранили и капитал привлекли. За одно и земли.

----------


## Ersh

> Теперь я понимаю, почему я соотнес Вас и Памкина. И Вы, и он склонны сочувствовать и обсуждать  не беду тибетцев, а "Большую игру больших государств". Для убедительности Памкин приводит несуществующие цитаты, на что я обратил внимание.
>  Догадываюсь, что анти-мериканизм и анти-западная риторика - часть этой игры.
> 
> Сейчас же Вы пишете почему-то  о Сербии, стране,  где надо бы побывать,   чтобы получить представление о бесконечной гражданской войне. которая всех изнурила, о "многих странах" вообще.
> 
> Но речь все-таки  идет о Тибете в составе КНР..


Я проанализировал существующую цитату Junior UK, и нашел в ней примеорно то же, что привел Пампкин. Что мне оставалось делать, как не констатировать факт?
Обсуждать беду тибетцев не анализируя причин этой беды, все равно, что кричать "болит - болит", не анализируя причин болезни.
Игнорировать одинаковые сценарии, по которым в целях "интересов национальной безопасности" разыгрываются карты в "Большой Игре" - это научный термин, почитайте о ней на досуге, дух захватывает - будь то в Сербии, в Грузии, на Украине, в Бирме, на Тибете - значит не видеть за деревьями леса, а в контексте цитируемого Junior UK документа - уж вовсе неприличная слепота.

----------


## PampKin Head

Кста, уважаемые поклонники революционной борьбы за фритибет...

Огласите, пожайлуста, что вы реально сделали или сделаете для того, чтобы освободить Тибет от китайцев...

- Готовы ли вы ежемесячно отчислять деньги тибетским гуэриллас?
- Готовы ли вы принять личное участие (лорд Барон вот лично бился за свободу Греции)?


Или у вас только потрендеть да песни попеть на иностранном языке? Ваши реальные предложения, иначе все остальное - языкам потрепать, да почесать свой махровы антикоммунизм с антисофком в придачу...

----------


## Аньезка

Сидят бойцы в час ночи, ноги из монитора торчат - тибетцам в помощь, наверное.  :Confused:

----------


## Ersh

> Как они поддерживают монастыри - нам известно. Это нелегитимные линии преемственности. Гадания в золотой урне мы все хорошо помним.


А Вы помните, откуда взялся сам титул "Далай-Лама", и кто его ввел?

----------


## Ондрий

> А Вы помните, откуда взялся сам титул "Далай-Лама", и кто его ввел?


нет  -  я забыл  :Wink: 
только тут заминочка вышла - моноглы не бомбили дацаны и не стреляли в монахов. А так все верно - та же оккупация. 

Вы упорно поменяете понятия - сохранения Дхармы и окупации. Русские татар не лишали языка и мечетей.

----------


## Aleksey L.

> - Готовы ли вы принять личное участие (лорд Барон вот лично бился за свободу Греции)?


Готов, только не вижу - в чем могу это личное участие проявить.

----------


## Ersh

> ИРА разоружилась, в Сев. Ирландии в парламенте вместе заседают люди которые раньше не то, что разговаривать, а стоять рядом не могли. "Угнетаемая" Шотландия имеет самое лучшее высшее образование в Британии и совсем не плохое медицинское обслуживание. Да и парламент у них свой- спасибо угнетающей их Англии.


Тибет тоже имеет свою автономию, свои законы и свой парламент, согласно Конституции КНР. Осталось только разоружить повстанцев.

----------


## PampKin Head

> PampKin Head,
> 
> Картинки красивые но вы хотя бы поинтересуйтесь современным состоянием дел в упомянутых вами Северной Ирландии и Шотландии.  ИРА разоружилась, в Сев. Ирландии в парламенте вместе заседают люди которые раньше не то, что разговаривать, а стоять рядом не могли. "Угнетаемая" Шотландия имеет самое лучшее высшее образование в Британии и совсем не плохое медицинское обслуживание.  Да и парламент у них свой- спасибо угнетающей их Англии.  На все эти развлечения и удовольствия парламент Великобритании выделяет деньги   которые состоят в том числе и из моих налогов.  Поищите другой пример.


Не вопрос... Подкинуть денег, помочь с оружием. Проплатить работу эмиссаров. 
)

Неужели вы полагаете, что люди все забыли?! Какая наивность... Сколько труп не гриммируй, живым он не станет.

----------


## Ондрий

> Кста, уважаемые поклонники революционной борьбы за фритибет...
> 
> Огласите, пожайлуста, что вы реально сделали или сделаете для того, чтобы освободить Тибет от китайцев...


Когда тибетцы покинули Тибет, ЕСДЛ писал в своей книге о том, как он принимал иностранцев и просил их рассказать миру о том что случилось.

Информационный вакуум - лучшее подспорье оккупантам.

Тут мы ничего не сделаем на БФ... наверное никто с этим и не спорит. Спорят тут с теми у кого патриотизм и лояльность к любой власти через края брызжет...

Если бы еще пели песенку ".. такого как Путин".. это выглядело бы весьма гармонично.

----------


## Саша П.

> Я проанализировал существующую цитату Junior UK, и нашел в ней примеорно то же, что привел Пампкин. Что мне оставалось делать, как не констатировать факт?
> Обсуждать беду тибетцев не анализируя причин этой беды, все равно, что кричать "болит - болит", не анализируя причин болезни.
> Игнорировать одинаковые сценарии, по которым в целях "интересов национальной безопасности" разыгрываются карты в "Большой Игре" - это научный термин, почитайте о ней на досуге, дух захватывает - будь то в Сербии, в Грузии, на Украине, в Бирме, на Тибете - значит не видеть за деревьями леса, а в контексте цитируемого Junior UK документа - уж вовсе неприличная слепота.


Уважаемый Ерш, я еще раз обращаю внимание на то, что цитата приведенная Памкином - фраза в оригинале документа отсутствующая, что и показал Junior UK. Мне, как стороннему наблюдателю, это показалось очевидным,  именно это тот факт, на который я указал.

Что касается Ваших трактовок происходящих в мире событий, позвольте их считать Вашими трактовками, не так ли ?

 Понимаю, что Вас мне не изменить, да и нет такой задачи, просто говорю об очевидном. 
 Не растекаясь мысью по древу, согласитесь , наконец, что речь идет о подмене цитаты, а в теме - о Тибете, и никак не о тех странах, которые вы перечислили.

----------


## Ersh

> нет  -  я забыл 
> только тут заминочка вышла - моноглы не бомбили дацаны и не стреляли в монахов. А так все верно - та же оккупация. 
> 
> Вы упорно поменяете понятия - сохранения Дхармы и окупации. Русские татар не лишали языка и мечетей.


Монголы резали одних тибетцев в интересах других. Вместе с тибетцами они резали китайцев. Маньчжуры с одобрения тибетских лам разрушали чаньские монастыри. И что?
Это Вы подменяете одно другим, это Вы упорно пытаетесь одобрить участие тибетских монахов в войне, где они все наверняка погибнут. Такая видать бодхичитта.

----------


## Ersh

> Уважаемый Ерш, я еще раз обращаю внимание на то, что цитата приведенная Памкином - фраза в оригинале документа отсутствующая, что и показал Junior UK. Мне, как стороннему наблюдателю, это показалось очевидным,  именно это тот факт, на который я указал.
> 
> Что касается Ваших трактовок происходящих в мире событий, позвольте их считать Вашими трактовками, не так ли ?
> 
>  Понимаю, что Вас мне не изменить, да и нет такой задачи, просто говорю об очевидном. 
>  Не растекаясь мысью по древу, согласитесь , наконец, что речь идет о подмене цитаты, а в теме - о Тибете, и никак не о тех странах, которые вы перечислили.


Послушайте, уважаемый Саша, если хотите со мной что-то обсуждать - давайте обсуждать мои постинги, Вы читали мой постинг № 83? У Вас есть комментарии к пассажу, который я привел? Я не подменял никакой цитаты, согласитесь, там все черным по белому написано.

----------


## Ондрий

> Монголы резали одних тибетцев в интересах других. Вместе с тибетцами они резали китайцев. Маньчжуры с одобрения тибетских лам разрушали чаньские монастыри. И что?
> Это Вы подменяете одно другим, это Вы упорно пытаетесь одобрить участие тибетских монахов в войне, где они все наверняка погибнут. Такая видать бодхичитта.


если бы внимательно читали, то очевидно увидели бы, что я не одобряю участие монахов в битвах. Равно как и в междуусобных и меж-религиозных бойнях на основании их обетов. 10й круг пошел уже. 

Правы были те, кто защищался от тибетских монахов с оружием;
Правы были те, кто защищался от монгольской резни;
Правы те, кто вообще защищается.

Не правы только те, кто свершает насилие над ними.
---------

фритибета не будет - это уже не реально и всем понятно. И как-раз потому, что слишком много занимались не-насильственным сопротивлением. Оно не принесло освобождения. К китаю претензии только одни - в жестокости по отношению к народу и разрушению Дхармы. Поменьше жестокости и побольше мудрости и открытости... 

Надеюсь, что когда-нибудь до них дойдет, что бабло побеждает зло, а не коммунарская идеология.

всем спок. ночи.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Уважаемый Ерш, я еще раз обращаю внимание на то, что цитата приведенная Памкином - фраза в оригинале документа отсутствующая, что и показал Junior UK. Мне, как стороннему наблюдателю, это показалось очевидным,  именно это тот факт, на который я указал.


Хм... Повторю еще раз, для тех, кто в танке... А с чего вы решили, что это была _цитата_?



> Что касается Ваших трактовок происходящих в мире событий, позвольте их считать Вашими трактовками, не так ли ?


Неужели кто то претендует, что то, что он пишет - Глас Божий? Любому здравомыслящему должно быть понятно, что человек высказывает свое личное мнение...

----------


## Seagull

> Кста, уважаемые поклонники революционной борьбы за фритибет...
> 
> Огласите, пожайлуста, что вы реально сделали или сделаете для того, чтобы освободить Тибет от китайцев...
> 
> 
> Или у вас только потрендеть да песни попеть на иностранном языке? Ваши реальные предложения, иначе все остальное - языкам потрепать, да почесать свой махровы антикоммунизм с антисофком в придачу...


Мои реальные предложения - молиться за Тибет , независимо от вероисповедания , национальности и т.д. 
Пока я просто принимаю участие в этой акции:

http://flameofrose.mybb.ru/viewtopic.php?pid=3581#p3581

Но если появится такая возможность , с удовольствием оказала бы финансовую и материальную помощь на сохранение и защиту тибетской культуры и народа.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Когда тибетцы покинули Тибет, ЕСДЛ писал в своей книге о том, как он принимал иностранцев и просил их рассказать миру о том что случилось.
> 
> Информационный вакуум - лучшее подспорье оккупантам.
> 
> Тут мы ничего не сделаем на БФ... наверное никто с этим и не спорит. Спорят тут с теми у кого патриотизм и лояльность к любой власти через края брызжет...
> 
> Если бы еще пели песенку ".. такого как Путин".. это выглядело бы весьма гармонично.


А мне всегда были забавны "революционеры", которые от горшка на три метра не отходят... Ибо воздух сотрясать - это же не делами помочь фритибету.  :Wink: 

А бойцам нужны патроны, медикаменты, оружие... Да и пушечное мясо не помешает... Революция - она скотина прожорливая...

----------


## Саша П.

> Послушайте, уважаемый Саша, если хотите со мной что-то обсуждать - давайте обсуждать мои постинги, Вы читали мой постинг № 83? У Вас есть комментарии к пассажу, который я привел? Я не подменял никакой цитаты, согласитесь, там все черным по белому написано.


Послушайте, уважаемый Ерш, Вы же администратор.  Не горячитесь. Памкин, которого Вы защищаете почему-то привел несуществующую цитату. Такого в этом документе нет, нет  такой фразы.

Это первое.

Второе. Вы процитировали в свою очередь следующее:

Whereas the imperialistic policies of Communist Russia have led, through direct and indirect aggression, to the subjugation of the national independence of Poland, Hungary, Lithuania, Ukraine, Czechoslovakia, Latvia, Estonia, White Ruthenia, Rumania, East Germany, Bulgaria, mainland China, Armenia, Azerbaijan, Georgia, North Korea, Albania, Idel-Ural, Tibet, Cossackia, Turkestan, North Viet-Nam, and others; and Whereas these submerged nations look to the United States, as the citadel of human freedom, for leadership in bringing about their liberation and independence and in restoring to them the enjoyment of their Christian, Jewish, Moslem, Buddhist, or other religious freedoms, and of their individual liberties; and Whereas it is vital to the national security of the United States that the desire for liberty and independence on the part of the peoples of these conquered nations should be steadfastly kept alive;

Перевожу. Извините, уже ночь, с опечатками.

«Поскольку империалистическая политика  Коммунистической России привела в результате прямой и непрямой агрессии и подавлению национальной независимости Польши, Венгрии / перечисляются страны/ и других, и поскольку эти подчиненные страны смотрят на США как на цитадель свободы человека ….
/ вот тот, что Вы выделили, Ерш/, ….поскольку это жизненно важно для национальной безопасности США -  стремление  народов этих завоеванных стран к свободе и независимости должно поддерживаться / steadfastly kept alive;/»

Прошу прощения за корявость перевода. 
И что?
Я так понимаю, Вы за то, чтобы список этих стран увеличивался. И против национальной независимости.  И вроде как за коммунизм :Smilie:   Хорошо, это Ваши убеждения. Все в них, в этих странах, было замечательоно.  Не буду я спорить.
Я вообще тут про Тибет.

Спокойной ночи.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Послушайте, уважаемый Ерш, Вы же администратор.  Не горячитесь. Памкин, которого Вы защищаете почему-то привел несуществующую цитату. Такого в этом документе нет, нет  такой фразы.


Еще раз: с чего вы взяли, что текст на русском - это перевод? ) И что такое - несуществующая цитата?

----------


## Саша П.

> Хм... Повторю еще раз, для тех, кто в танке... А с чего вы решили, что это была _цитата_?
> 
> 
> Неужели кто то претендует, что то, что он пишет - Глас Божий? Любому здравомыслящему должно быть понятно, что человек высказывает свое личное мнение...


Ну, слава Будде, разобрались. Это не была цитата. Все вышесказанное лишь частное мнение частных лиц.

Всех благ!

----------


## PampKin Head

> Ну, слава Будде, разобрались. Это не была цитата. Все вышесказанное лишь частное мнение частных лиц.
> 
> Всех благ!


А вы думали, что это был голос государственной Думы РФ?

----------


## Ersh

> Я так понимаю, Вы за то, чтобы список этих стран увеличивался. И против национальной независимости. И вроде как за коммунизм Хорошо, это Ваши убеждения. Все в них, в этих странах, было замечательоно. Не буду я спорить.
> Я вообще тут про Тибет.


Это Ваши домыслы про меня, правда? Незамечательно ни в одной стране. А вот не замечать закондательно утверженную поддержку сепаратистских движений в целях собственной национальной безопасности (все остальное лирика, знаем, плавали, как там смотрят на США) - это сводить обсуждение проблем ТИбета к себе удобным формулировкам, ничнего по сути не объясняющим.

----------


## ullu

> Мои реальные предложения - молиться за Тибет , независимо от вероисповедания , национальности и т.д. 
> Пока я просто принимаю участие в этой акции:
> 
> http://flameofrose.mybb.ru/viewtopic.php?pid=3581#p3581
> 
> Но если появится такая возможность , с удовольствием оказала бы финансовую и материальную помощь на сохранение и защиту тибетской культуры и народа.


http://www.dzogchencommunity.ru/projects#02

----------


## Ондрий

> А мне всегда были забавны "революционеры", которые от горшка на три метра не отходят... Ибо воздух сотрясать - это же не делами помочь фритибету.


Покажи где я призывал к революции? Про горшок не буду каментить - я понимаю, это такая фигура речи, как и судороги рук в поисках ледоруба.
Чем же еще помочь? Помолится только, хотя в молитвы ты не веришь и стебешься над этим.
Ты серьёзно полагаешь, что данное обсуждение что-то может поменять в пользу повстанцев силовым методом? Ледорубы это по вашей части. 
----------
по теме:
Я бы принял мульку, что ЕСДЛ этими акциями "подставили" и сорвали его мирные инициативы. Однако, сколько лет Китай не обращает внимания, на его заявления об отказе от независимости? Сколько лет дудует в свою дуду, наглой риторикой, что ЕСДЛ сепаратист и глава террористов?
----------


Мы тут просто делимся мнением - политическими взглядами. Всем понятно - кто и что. Попкорн я весь доел, и баиньки пошел  :Smilie:

----------


## Seagull

> http://www.dzogchencommunity.ru/projects#02


Спасибо.

----------


## GROM

PampKin Head -это программа-бот,почти неотличимо иммитирующая человека,не тратьте время !  :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

> Покажи где я призывал к революции? Про горшок не буду каментить - я понимаю, это такая фигура речи, как и судороги рук в поисках ледоруба.


А как же солидарность с теми, "кто готов биться за свободу Тибета"? Типо... "Парень, я с тобой! Я за твою борьбу! Но методы мне твои как-то не того...




> Чем же еще помочь? Помолится только, хотя в молитвы ты не веришь и стебешься над этим.


"Фри Тибет" x 100 000 раз.

Насчет "помолиться" еще раз... Это действенный метод личной практики. Но для решения проблем уровня аля "фри тибет" его эффективность сомнительна. Хочешь помочь? Так помоги! Дай денег, нарисуй плакат, сходи к посольству, иди работать в организацию, занимающуюся тибетскими беженцами... Но нет! Тут же мега корпорация жрецов, которые будут вращать молитвенные колеса Бога Энки!




> Я — нищая йогини, и это мое учение. Практикуя его, вы принесете много пользы могущественным существам из иных миров, которые обладают огромной природной силой. Этим человек обретает неисчислимые благие качества. Могущественные духи из Рупа– и Арупадхату приносят много страданий живущим в этом мире существам. Даже мы сами часто становимся подобны им и совершаем действия, воистину достойные демонов, принося неимоверные страдания окружающим. Нужно умиротворить могущественных духов и спасти себя от пропасти животных состояний. Все существа обладают страхом, но единожды испугавшись, все равно не меняются и продолжают свои привычные действия. Мощные природные силы или магические существа (тиб.: 'byung po) тоже знают чувство страха и смятения. Если их умиротворить через собственный страх и ввести их в состояние блаженства, то я затрудняюсь даже перечислить благие качества, которые человек обретает. Это метод умиротворения без амулетов, магии, мантр и прочего. Притянув их крюком любви и сострадания, устроить для них праздник теплой плоти и крови, затем, когда они умиротворяются, насытившись, указать им путь к озарению полной свободы. Это суть учения нищей йогини Мачиг Лабдон.
> 
> Важнее помочь одному человеку, чем ста животным. Важнее помочь одному монаху, чем ста обычным людям. Важнее подвести одного к вратам учения через печаль и желание освобождения, чем жалеть сотню банально живущих людей. Важнее помочь одному умному человеку, чем ста глупцам. Важнее помочь одному ищущему всеобщего блага, чем сотне ищущих свою выгоду. Важнее помочь одному говорящему, способному понять значение Слова, чем ста бессловесным животным, живущим в неведении. Важнее помочь одному Гецулу , чем ста Гененам . Важнее помочь одному Гелону , чем ста Гецулам. Важнее помочь одному человеку постичь Праджняпарамиту чем помогать ста Гелонам. Поднести свое тело важнее, чем подносить сотню вещей. Важнее провести семь дней на месте силы, совершая практику Чод, чем сто дней сидеть в монастыре, читая мантры. Важнее проявить любовь к гневным и могущественным духам, чем постоянно пребывать в состоянии самовлюбленности. Важнее обрести хоть на миг состояние отречения от сансары и осознание непостоянства всего материального, чем заботиться о суетных вещах этой жизни. Важнее победить цепляние за эго, чем победить сотню духов из иных миров. Мимолетное видение отсутствия эго важнее, чем сто лет практики, потакающей эго. Важнее вспомнить хоть на миг о смерти, чем сто лет учиться и проповедовать, желая славы и учености. Важнее вспомнить хоть на миг намерение помощи всем живущим и жить, творя благо, простой жизнью, чем сто лет практиковать дхарму и добродетель, желая славы, мудрости и чистоты для себя.





> Ты серьёзно полагаешь, что данное обсуждение что-то может поменять в пользу повстанцев силовым методом? Ледорубы это по вашей части.


Обсуждения - нет, но вы же кроме обсуждений и молитв более ни на что не способны... Истекать ядом на кухнях по поводу китайцев, которые никак не хотят, чтобы был фри тибет...  Совершенно понятно, что ваш метод - утопить агрессора в слезах, читая ему героические джатаки о Бодхисаттве, убившем 500 человек. 




> ----------
> по теме:
> Я бы принял мульку, что ЕСДЛ этими акциями "подставили" и сорвали его мирные инициативы. Однако, сколько лет Китай не обращает внимания, на его заявления об отказе от независимости? Сколько лет дудует в свою дуду, наглой риторикой, что ЕСДЛ сепаратист и глава террористов?
> ----------


Важный итог событий:
1. Никакой он им не глава.
2. И сепаратистом точно не является.
3. Думаю, что теперь вообще можно расслабиться по поводу любых переговоров.

----------


## Seagull

> Насчет "помолиться" еще раз... Это действенный метод личной практики. Но для решения проблем уровня аля "фри тибет" его эффективность сомнительна. .


А почему вы не добавляете "на мой взгляд" ?
Вы так уверены в своей абсолютной правоте ?

----------


## Ersh

> Важный итог событий:
> 1. Никакой он им не глава.
> 2. И сепаратистом точно не является.
> 3. Думаю, что теперь вообще можно все расслабиться по поводу любых переговоров.


Вот именно. И это не проблема Далай-Ламы. Это проблема этих людей, с которыми он делит всю тяжесть изгнания, и за которых принял груз ответственности, и которые его не слушают.
А есть еще корпорация "Фри Тибет", для которой успешные мирные переговоры и нормализация ситуации смерти подобны.

----------


## Борис

Нет, я все же не могу...




> _"Рассказывают про имперское прошлое Британии..."_


Плачу от умиления!  :Big Grin: 

1) Сколько лет прошло с картофельного голодомора, прежде чем "полупиндосы" начали в нем признаваться?

2) Они вернули своим бывшим колониям награбленное в них? Или все же продолжают их поучать на предмет "прав человека" и "свободной экономики" - как раньше на предмет "цивилизации" да вечной обязанности дикарей белому человеку?

3) А про роль ТНК и МВФ британским деткам хоть что-то говорят в школах?

----------


## PampKin Head

> Нет, я все же не могу...
> 
> 
> 
> Плачу от умиления! 
> 
> 1) Сколько лет прошло с картофельного голодомора, прежде чем "полупиндосы" начали в нем признаваться?
> 
> 2) Они вернули своим бывшим колониям награбленное в них? Или все же продолжают их поучать на предмет "прав человека" и "свободной экономики" - как раньше на предмет "цивилизации" да вечной обязанности дикарей белому человеку?
> ...



Угу... Вот так и преподают, как студентам гейдельбергского университета:

МАНУЭЛЬ САРКИСЯНЦ
*АНГЛИЙСКИЕ КОРНИ НЕМЕЦКОГО ФАШИЗМА:
От БРИТАНСКОЙ К АВСТРО-БАВАРСКОЙ «РАСЕ ГОСПОД»*
Курс лекций, прочитанный в Гейдельбергском университете

http://www.sendspace.com/file/l2ydde

на тему, как это широко освещается: http://www.apn.ru/publications/print10491.htm
*Неудобные истоки*
От редакции. В мае 2006 г. нашу столицу посетил известный историк Мануэль Саркисянц. Интервью ученого АПН и лекция в МГУ, в которой он рассказал о своих взглядах на корни немецкого (как предпочитает говорить сам Саркисянц, «австро-баварского») расизма, вызвали живой отклик у наших читателей. Узнав о большом интересе в России к проблематике его книги ««Английские корни немецкого фашизма», Саркисянц предложил нашему изданию рассказ о реакции в Британии и Германии на его исследование, о тех проблемах, которые возникли у него в связи с публикацией монографии. 
====
Кто то в парламенте сидит, а кто то не сидит. Кто то все забыл, а кто то помнит.

Хотелось бы узнать, когда таки будет свободна Северная Ирландия? И почему не подождать тибетцам до момента, когда она сольются в парламентской благости в органах законодательной власти КНР?

----------


## Борис

http://www.rbc.ru/rbcfreenews.shtml?...18074942.shtml




> *Премьер Госсовета КНР: Беспорядки в Тибете подавлялись максимально сдержанно.* 
> 
> 18.03.2008, Пекин 07:49:42 Премьер Госсовета КНР Вэнь Цзябао заявил, что беспорядки в Тибете стали причиной "человеческих жертв и материальных потерь". Он возложил ответственность за произошедшее на сторонников живущего в изгнании в Индии далай-ламы.
> 
> Выступая на пресс-конференции, Вэнь Цзябао подчеркнул, что действия китайских властей в отношении участников акций протеста в Тибете были "максимально сдержанными", передает Associated Press.
> 
> Заявление премьера Госсовета Китая стали первыми официальными комментариями представителей китайских властей столь высокого уровня по поводу беспорядков в Тибете.
> 
> 14 марта 2008г. в Лхасе очередные массовые демонстрации против 57-летнего подчинения Тибета Китаю переросли в кровопролитие. Для усмирения манифестантов, поджигавших автомобили и принадлежавшие китайцам магазины, полиция применила огнестрельное оружие и слезоточивый газ. После этого акции протеста против политики КНР в отношении Тибета начались во многих городах мира.
> ...

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> Орда распалась сама, изнутри.


*А.А.Блок. Из цикла "На поле Куликовом"*

Мы, сам-друг, над степью в полночь стали:
Не вернуться, не взглянуть назад.
За Непрядвой лебеди кричали,
И опять, опять они кричат...

На пути - горючий белый камень.
За рекой - поганая орда.
Светлый стяг над нашими полками
Не взыграет больше никогда.

И, к земле склонившись головою,
Говорит мне друг: "Остри свой меч,
Чтоб недаром биться с татарвою,
За святое дело мертвым лечь!"

Я - не первый воин, не последний,
Долго будет родина больна.
Помяни ж за раннею обедней
Мила друга, светлая жена!

----------


## Борис

В.В.Кожинов. «Монгольская эпоха» в истории Руси и истинный смысл и значение Куликовской битвы 




> Александр Блок, внимательно изучавший это сражение и создавший в 1908 году цикл стихотворений "На поле Куликовом", признанный самым значительным поэтическим воссозданием великой битвы, позже, в 1912 году, причислил ее к таким событиям, "разгадка" которых — "еще впереди".


P.S. Это не приглашение к дискуссии с кем-либо. Просто вдруг кто-то захочет альтернативную точку зрения узнать...

----------


## Galina

третий день продолжается голодовка  в Дхарамсале - фоторепортаж -http://community.livejournal.com/ru_tibet/74560.html

----------


## Вова Л.

Я бы посмотрел, что бы запели эти великоразумные критики, если бы им, как тибетским монахам не давали бы возможности встретиться со своими гуру и держателями линии.

----------


## Ersh

Сейчас за оффтопики начну раздавать предупреждения.

----------


## Skyku

> Сейчас за оффтопики начну раздавать предупреждения.


Да, да, особенно за этот - Конечно, на Украине президента выдвигает Государственный Департамент США

или вот это
МАНУЭЛЬ САРКИСЯНЦ
АНГЛИЙСКИЕ КОРНИ НЕМЕЦКОГО ФАШИЗМА:

или вот, тибетская тема: В.В.Кожинов. «Монгольская эпоха» в истории Руси и истинный смысл и значение Куликовской битвы

и т.д.

----------


## Galina

Фабрис Нодэ-Ланглуа.

Утро понедельника, 8-часовой выпуск новостей на Первом телеканале российского телевидения. Сюжеты следуют один за другим. Много новостей из-за рубежа: манифестация в Греции, демонстрация оппозиции в Грузии против проамериканского президента Саакашвили, бомба в парижском книжном салоне. О Тибете – ни слова. 
Нажимаю на пульт. На втором канале "Россия", тоже государственном, репортаж о беспорядках в Тибете присутствует. На кадрах китайского телевидения только манифестанты, в том числе буддистские монахи, разбивающие витрины магазинов. Говоря по-русски, "хулиганы". Крупным планом – армия: она спокойна, она здесь для того, чтобы навести порядок. . .

http://www.inopressa.ru/lefigaro/200...12:15:38/tibet

----------


## Ersh

Заявление Его Святейшества Далай Ламы

http://savetibet.ru/2008/03/10/dalai...statement.html

----------


## Dondhup

http://www.lenta.ru/news/2008/03/18/dalai/

Далай-лама пообещал отойти от дел ради мира в Тибете

Далай-лама заявил, что если выступления против китайского правления в регионе будут сопровождаться насилием, то у него не останется выбора, кроме как уйти в отставку. Он подтвердил, что выступает за автономию Тибета в составе Китая, а не за его независимость, передает британский телеканал Sky News. 
Далай-лама подчеркнул, что он не может контролировать акции против китайского правления в Тибете, сообщает агентство France Presse. Он призвал тибетцев отказаться от насилия и жить мирно вместе с китайцами.

----------


## Саша П.

> Фабрис Нодэ-Ланглуа.
> ..Нажимаю на пульт. На втором канале "Россия", тоже государственном, репортаж о беспорядках в Тибете присутствует. На кадрах китайского телевидения только манифестанты, в том числе буддистские монахи, разбивающие витрины магазинов. Говоря по-русски, "хулиганы". Крупным планом – армия: она спокойна, она здесь для того, чтобы навести порядок. . .
> 
> http://www.inopressa.ru/lefigaro/200...12:15:38/tibet


\
 Интересно, обратил ли кто-то еще внимание: в новостях на пятом несколько дней  назад / с тех пор не смотрел/ прозвучало  вскользь сообщение о том, что в Индии и Непале тибетская диаспора выразила протест и провела демонстрации и другие акции протеста.
Прозвучало несколько двусмысленно, с некоторым  даже негативным в пользу Китая подтекстом.
При этом было упомянуто, что и в Непале/!/ полиция также оказала сопротивление демонстрантам. Точной формулировки не запомнил, но выглядит, как новая веха в  современной истории Непала. 
Где , как помнится, теперь маоисты.

----------


## Ersh

> полиция также оказала сопротивление демонстрантам


Сильно сказано...

ЗЫ. В Индии тоже маоисты?

----------


## Саша П.

> Сильно сказано...
> 
> ЗЫ. В Индии тоже маоисты?


Вы тоже слышали это сообщение ? Напомните, пожалуйста, как именно было сказано?

В Индии маоистов  известном смысле нет,  маоисты в Непале.  Уже давно.

----------


## Chanjub

В письме-напоминании, которое рассылалось перед грядущей Web трансляцией Учения Чогьяла Намкая Норбу 21 марта, была такая фраза:
"Людям, которые хотят что-то сделать для улучшения ситуации в Тибете,
сейчас важно собраться вместе и практиковать Нагкон, по возможности в течение 12 часов, 
вместо того, чтобы делать что-либо еще "

----------


## Dondhup

Что это за практика?

----------


## Ersh

> Вы тоже слышали это сообщение ? Напомните, пожалуйста, как именно было сказано?
> 
> В Индии маоистов  известном смысле нет,  маоисты в Непале.  Уже давно.


Было сказано (я читал в интернете), что группа тибетцев пошла громить китайское посольство, а полиция им в этом воспрепятствовала. Тибетцы завязали с полицией драку. А полиция (удивительно, не правда ли?) оказала им _сопротивление_.
То же самое произошло в маоистской Германии, если не память не изменяет.  
В Индии маоистская полиция завернула колонну тибетцев, направлявшихся к китайской границе из Дхармасалы, оказав им тоже сопротивление.

----------


## Ондрий

> "В письме-напоминании, которое рассылалось перед Web трансляцией Учения Чогьяла Намкая Норбу , 
> была такая фраза:
> Людям, которые хотят что-то сделать для улучшения ситуации в Тибете,
> сейчас важно собраться вместе и практивоать Нагкон, по возможности в течение 12 часов, 
> вместо того, чтобы делать что-либо еще "


да ну что вы... у нас тут есть знатоки, кто считает что нужно либо умилятся китаю, либо брать в руки автомат. Третьего не дано..  :Wink:

----------


## Саша П.

> Было сказано (я читал в интернете), что группа тибетцев пошла громить китайское посольство, а полиция им в этом воспрепятствовала. Тибетцы завязали с полицией драку. А полиция (удивительно, не правда ли?) оказала им _сопротивление_.
> То же самое произошло в маоистской Германии, если не память не изменяет.  
> В Индии маоистская полиция завернула колонну тибетцев, направлявшихся к китайской границе из Дхармасалы, оказав им тоже сопротивление.


Поверьте, очень трудно успевать за событиями...Неужели  теперь и Германия... ? И какие районы маоисты  занимают там? :Confused: 

Про маоистов в Непале слышу давно, они контролируют целые районы, фактически независимые от центральной власти. Впрочем, и центральная власть  в значительной степени под их влияниям, отсюда интересны подробности. И как изменилось отношение к буддистам и к религии вообще. 
Если  сообщают, что "группа тибетцев пошла громить китайское посольство",  да, то это серьезный поворот.

----------


## PampKin Head

> да ну что вы... у нас тут есть знатоки, кто считает что нужно либо умилятся китаю, либо брать в руки автомат. Третьего не дано..


Вы не поверите, но нагон (практика, связанная с Охранителями) практиковать важно/нужно и без революционных выступлений. Более того, это регулярно делается!




> ...
> Притянув их крюком любви и сострадания, устроить для них праздник теплой плоти и крови, затем, когда они умиротворяются, насытившись, указать им путь к озарению полной свободы. Это суть учения нищей йогини Мачиг Лабдон.
> ...

----------


## Вова Л.

> Вы абсолютно правы, необходимо сохранять ценности автономии и оставить в живых культуру и наследие тибетского царства. Сейчас в Китае много для этого делается.
> Китай неоднократно предлагал Его Святейшеству вернуться и возглавить автономию.


Его Святейшество, к счастью, не настолько глуп и понимает истинные мотивы китайцев. Конкретный пример - Кармапа - сначала предпологалось, что он будет жить в Тибете, но ведь китайцы сами не дали по-человечески практиковать Дхарму. А ведь это Кармапа, что уж тогда говорить про рядовых монахов.

Вы бы поставили себя на место этих монахов - к Далай Ламе их на учения не пускают, а также к другим великим ламам, которые живут в изгнании, при этом дали какого-то левого Панчен Ламу, а ведь это при важности в тибетском буддизме связи учитель-ученик. К сожалению, Китай конкретно мешает этим монахам практиковать Дхарму. И это не имеет оправданий.

----------


## Galina

18.03.2008 14:00 : Духовный лидер буддистов Далай-лама заявил о _возможности_ своего ухода

Это произойдет, если в Тибете будет эскалация насилия. Тем временем власти Китая обвиняют буддистов в попытке сорвать Летнюю Олимпиаду. "Если ситуация полностью выйдет из-под контроля, мне остается только уйти", -это заявление Далай-Лама Четырнадцатый сделал перед журналистами, собравшимися в его резиденции. Духовный лидер буддистов категорически отверг обвинения китайского руководства, которое считает, что именно Далай-Лама подстрекает к беспорядкам и провозглашению независимости. Напротив, Далай-лама еще раз призвал стороны воздержаться от насилия и научиться жить вместе в мире. По его словам, насилие противно человеческой природе, и если тысячи тибетцев принесут себя в жертву, пользы от этого не будет. И независимость Тибета – не самый важный вопрос. В этих словах Далай-Ламы, впрочем, ничего удивительного нет. Духовный лидер буддистов уже многие годы выступает за мирное решение вопроса – он считает, что автономия Тибета в составе Китая – лучший вариант, нежели полная независимость. Об этом, в частности, он говорил и в интервью радиостанции «Эхо Москвы».
Зато заявление о возможной отставке Далай-Ламы Четырнадцатого действительно удивляет. До сих пор все Далай-Ламы покидали свой пост только после смерти. И процедура передачи власти от живого Далай-ламы наследнику не предусмотрена. Обычно наследника выбирают заранее. Старейшие и мудрейшие тибетские монахи советуются с оракулом, и начинают искать реинкарнацию Далай-Ламы – а значит и Будды. Это может быть и маленький мальчик, и юноша. Когда наследника находят – на это может уйти несколько лет – его назначают Панчен-Ламой, и уж тогда он ждет своего часа. Но сегодня ситуация несколько другая. Панчен-Ламу, мальчика, выбранного тибетцами, увезли китайцы, и судьба его неизвестна. И теперь некому наследовать Далай-Ламе 14-му. Госсовет Китая, правда, утвердил своего, прокитайского Панчен-ламу. Но тибетцы не собираются признавать духовным лидером человека, утвержденного не божественной волей, а Компартией Китая. 
Сегодня утром китайские власти напрямую обвинили Далай-ламу в организации беспорядков в Тибете. Более того, они объяснили причину этого – якобы буддисты хотят сорвать Летнюю Олимпиаду. 

http://www.echo.msk.ru/news/502025-echo.html

----------


## Skyku

> оставить в живых культуру и наследие тибетского царства. Сейчас в Китае много для этого делается.


Здесь приводилось интервью, в котором Далай-Лама сказал:
– Буддизм и свобода Тибета слишком тесно связаны между собой. Если Тибет не будет свободным, то и тибетский буддизм вряд ли сможет существовать.

Я не считаю что свобода невозможна в автономном политическом устройстве.

Но если следовать логике: бунтующие монахи не монахи, то с буддизмом в Тибете настали большие проблемы.

По крайней мере при правлении китайцев они реализовались.

Думается, будет в конце концов самый распространенный вариант, Тибет будет уничтожен и культурно и религиозно. И сделают с него открытку для туристов, чучело, набитое великими экономическими достижениями КНР.

Бунты просто так не бывают. Да еще с игнорированием мнения и призывов уважаемого лидера.

----------


## Борис

> дали какого-то левого Панчен Ламу, а ведь это при важности в тибетском буддизме связи учитель-ученик. К сожалению, Китай конкретно мешает этим монахам практиковать Дхарму. И это не имеет оправданий.


А вот нельзя ли к этому вернуться? А то я вот спрашивал, спрашивал:

http://buddhist.ru/board/showthread....113#post196113
http://buddhist.ru/board/showthread....120#post196120

так мне и не ответили.

Итак: есть ли _«пороговая сообразность» ((С)Моё)_   или нет, «до конца» надо идти? Любопытен сам принцип просто. Ну а еще любопытно, ответят мне - или же нет, снова будут юлить?...

----------


## Шаман

> так мне и не ответили.


Вы просто не поняли ответа. Или не захотели понять.

----------


## Борис

Пока юлят...

----------


## Шаман

Пока не понимают

----------


## Борис

Да, ответа в стиле "сам дурак" - не понимаю.

Вопрос, наверное, действительно требует сложного ответа. Но не такого, какой был дан (то был просто уход).

----------


## Саша П.

> Если Тибет не будет свободным, то и тибетский буддизм вряд ли сможет существовать.


Не будет Тибет свободным уже никогда.  Увы.

Имхо, можно всерьез рассматривать какие-то временные рамки,  что-то  стараться  перенять, сохранить и преумножить. Затем оставшиеся в живых традиции уйдут из декоративного во многом, здесь тенденции развития авторитарных и индустриальных обществ сходятся, из декоративного религиозного быта куда-нибудь в тень, в народ, в элиту. 
Этот же  декор будет жить своей  псевдо музейно-туристической жизнью, а Дхарма будет теплиться где-то в сердцах, в  малых группах. 
Ей на замену придет религиозный фундаментализм,  пышный, агрессивный  и безапелляционный, и начнется уже охота за сердцами, как последним прибежищем некогда могучих и живых традиций.

Ну, а дальше будет совсем интересно. :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## Шаман

> Да, ответа в стиле "сам дурак" - не понимаю.
> 
> Вопрос, наверное, действительно требует сложного ответа. Но не такого, какой был дан (то был просто уход).


На мой взгляд, первоначальный ответ был вполне доступным для понимания.
Думаю, сказанные "спасибо" мою догадку подтверждают.

Собственно, этот ответ от том же.

----------


## Galina

"Совершенно неверно утверждение о том, что Далай-Лама мог организовывать беспорядки в Тибете", - заявил корреспонденту ИА REGNUM буддийский лама Оле Нидал, который находится на данный момент в Москве по приглашению своих учеников. Так он прокомментировал обвинения в адрес Далай-Ламы, выдвинутые властями Китая, в организации беспорядков в Тибете с целью срыва Олимпийских Игр в Пекине.

"Я не думаю, что Далай-Лама агрессивен. Он хочет, чтобы все были счастливы, так как говорит, что даже ислам является религией мира", - отметил лама Оле Нидал. На вопрос корреспондента ИА REGNUM по поводу оценки событий происходящих в Тибете лама Оле Нидал ответил: "Я провел 4 года в Гималаях и работаю на благо буддизма в течение 40 лет своей жизни и могу утверждать, что не встречал в своей жизни хотя бы одного тибетца, который хотел бы, чтобы китайцы были в Тибете. Сейчас в там проживают примерно 7,5 млн. китайцев и чуть более 6 млн. тибетцев, это очень тяжело. Более того, люди, которых китайцы посылают жить в Тибет, чаще всего являются мусульманами, а с ними, как известно, жить трудно, этих людей привлекают в качестве торговцев, поэтому у тибетских торговцев нет преимуществ. Ситуации подобного рода происходят в Тибете часто, тибетцев угнетают начиная с 1959 года, а в восточной части Тибета - с 1950-1951 годов. Это очень трудно для тибетского народа, и если бы китайцы оказывали Тибету помощь, не пытаясь контролировать эту страну, то сейчас там был бы рай. Но, похоже, что азиаты таким образом не думают. Лхаса сейчас полна китайских военных, в Тибете очень много китайских солдат. Это обычная неприятная история с людьми, которые стреляют из автоматов и пулеметов по людям, которые кидают в них камнями, - все это очень некрасиво. Я не знаю, какая польза будет от того, что в Китае пройдет Олимпиада, если китайцы не дадут тибетцам больше свободы, чтобы они сами могли решать дела своей страны. Первым важным шагом для китайцев могло бы быть разрешение тибетцам давать своим детям образование на тибетском языке. Просто стоит дать больше автономии Тибету, больше прав тем людям, которые там живут, в том числе и религиозных. Тибетцы - очень свободолюбивые люди, их численность невелика, а территория страны - огромна, а китайцы привыкли к несвободе, так как их живет очень много на относительно небольшой территории. Мироощущение китайцев и тибетцев настолько различается, что даже трудно себе представить. Это совершенно разные народы. Мы все на Западе думаем, что азиаты все похожи, но, на самом деле, они очень отличаются. Тибетцы очень индивидуалистичны, а у китайцев есть поговорка: "Любой гвоздь, который слишком торчит, нужно забить". Очень жаль, что там сейчас происходят такие события, так как у меня много друзей и среди китайцев, и среди тибетцев. Нужно найти какой-то способ, чтобы они сотрудничали, это единственный шанс для установления мира, но этот процесс должен начаться с доверия. Я не думаю, что Тибет смог бы существовать экономически отдельно от Китая, если бы он отделился. Вместо того, чтобы думать о разделении Китая и Тибета, надо помочь народам начать друг друга уважать и хорошо друг к другу относиться".

Напомним, что Лама Оле Нидал, основавший более 600 центров медитации по всему миру (в России около 70), представляет традицию линии Карма Кагью - одну из четырех главных школ тибетского буддизма.

http://www.regnum.ru/news/fd-abroad/973074.html

----------


## Chanjub

> Что это за практика?


Я совсем недавно в Дзогчен общине. Насколько знаю, практика направлена на призывание трех основных дхармапал. Детали расскажут в МДО после получения передачи от учителя. Возможно эта практика есть еще в линии традиции Ньингма.

----------


## Seagull

> Насчет "помолиться" еще раз... Это действенный метод личной практики. Но для решения проблем уровня аля "фри тибет" его эффективность сомнительна.


Что-то мне подсказывает , что еслиб молитвы в защиту Тибета действительно не были эффективны , вы бы не стали нас в этом так активно разубеждать .

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> Пока юлят...


Ну почему же, можно ответить.
Вот ты возмущаешься, что у тибетских беженцев и повстанцев не та геополитическая ориентация. Мол, как только сменят, и ты сменишь гнев на милость.  :Smilie: 

*Какие будут варианты?* К кому гонимые тибетские буддисты могли/могут обратиться за помощью, как не к ненавистному тебе Западу? К СССР->России? К Хусейну? К Ирану? К Северной Корее? К Кастро? К Туркменбаши? К тебе?  :Smilie: 

Что будет с буддистами и буддийскими святынями в Непале, если он окончательно станет красным и маоисты устроят там очередную культурную революцию?

Отвечаю на ключевой вопрос "А что ж это за Дхарма такая, что до такой степени завязана на геополитику?" просто - цитатой из Пелевина: 




> Когда он заговорил  с Татарским на свою любимую тему, о геополитике, Татарский сказал, что, по его мнению,  ее  основным  содержанием  является неразрешимый  конфликт  правого полушария с левым, который бывает у некоторых людей от рождения. После этого Малюта стал держаться с ним недружелюбно.


Дхарма не может быть завязана на том, что существует только в голове Дугина и его ближних и дальних, вольных и невольных соратников. Тибетские монахи не с ветряными мельницами бьются, как ты, а с конкретным режимом, полвека ущемляющим их религиозные права. 

Да, сейчас уже не времена культурной революции, и многие китайцы искренне интересуются тибетским буддизмом. Но власть по-прежнему держит идеологическую монополию и промывает людям мозги пропагандой. В школах китайцев до сих пор учат, что ламаизм - никакой не буддизм, а так, выродившаяся ветвь. Это мне сочувственно объясняли мои студентки-китаянки. Коммунистическая власть присвоила себе право утверждать тулку - что может быть хуже? 

Кстати, о том, что представляет собой чань в континентальном Китае, тоже могу судить по рассказам живущих там друзей и особенно по интервью г-на Маслова.  :Smilie:  К счастью, Тайвань пока ещё остаётся последним оплотом великой китайской культуры...

Насчёт ненависти Шаман ответил кратко, но вполне хорошо, имхо.

----------


## Skyku

> Не будет Тибет свободным уже никогда. Увы.


Вполне допускаю что эти возмущения тибетцев - просто последние судороги.
Терпели, ждали, что может как-то с автономией образуется. Но, как часто и есть в любом государстве, а особенно которое взяло на вооружение единообразность мышления - давило оно на иное. Непохожее, не наше. И додавит, не верю я что китайцев беспокоит сохранение тибетской культуры, а особенно - живой буддизм. А раз не волнует, то и мотива идти на компромис у них нет. Плюс - силы хватает. Не престало в этом мире сильному слабого слушать.

Мировое же сообщество Китаю не перечило особо. И не будет.

Вот от ощущения этой безысходности возможно и поднялся народ в Лхасе. Терять уже потому что и так нечего.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Кстати, вот ещё совершенно нелепый миф: об Америке, которая спит и видит, как насолить Китаю. США - один из крупнейших инвесторов в китайскую экономику, которая давно легла под Запад.

----------


## Galina

*Свидетели рассказали, что 17 марта более 50-ти студентов тибетской национальности, обучающихся в центральном национальном институте в Пекине, провели мирную сидячую акцию протеста против того, что китайская компартия применила силу в Тибете. Таким образом акции протеста из столицы Тибета распространились до столицы Китая.* 

По сообщению AFP от 17 марта, вечером более 50-ти студентов собрались напротив здания национального института в Пекине и провели молчаливую акцию протеста. 

Очевидцы рассказывают, что полиция стояла рядом, местные жители также вышли поддержать демонстрантов с зажжёнными свечами. Столкновения не произошло, но полиция уже начала разыскивать и задерживать «зачинщиков». 

Это первая подобная акция в Пекине. Центральный национальный институт является учебным заведением для представителей национальных меньшинств. 

http://www.epochtimes.ru/content/view/15789/4/

----------


## Саша П.

> Вполне допускаю что эти возмущения тибетцев - просто последние судороги.
> Терпели, ждали, что может как-то с автономией образуется. Но, как часто и есть в любом государстве, а особенно которое взяло на вооружение единообразность мышления - давило оно на иное. Непохожее, не наше. И додавит, не верю я что китайцев беспокоит сохранение тибетской культуры, а особенно - живой буддизм. А раз не волнует, то и мотива идти на компромис у них нет. Плюс - силы хватает. Не престало в этом мире сильному слабого слушать.
> 
> Мировое же сообщество Китаю не перечило особо. И не будет.
> 
> Вот от ощущения этой безысходности возможно и поднялся народ в Лхасе. Терять уже потому что и так нечего.


Очевидно и китайские власти понимают, что время работает на них. Пара поколений и тибетцы  растворятся.
Или выпестуются как  а/ радикал с булыжником в руке, с одной стороны и  Б/обаятельный гид в монашеских одеждах, с другой.
Но все это издержки роста.

Опять же прекрасный  и насущный пример - СССР с его религиозной и этнической политикой и ее последствиями в с современной России.

----------


## Galina

Украина против насилия в Тибете! ФОТО - http://mignews.com.ua/articles/295514.html

----------


## Skyku

> Вместо того, чтобы думать о разделении Китая и Тибета, *надо помочь народам начать друг друга уважать и хорошо друг к другу относиться*".
> Лама Оле Нидал


Вряд ли правительство КНР ощущает потребность в такой помощи.
И как видится - любую попытку предложения таковой даже не только оно считает наглым вторжением в свои внутренние дела.

Уже не раз приводился тут "диалог":
Далай-Лама: - я согласен с автономией
КНР: Далай-Лама - сепаратист и призывает к разделению!

КНР: мы принесли Тибету процветание и избавление от клики лам
Тибетцы: не хотим мы того что тут творит КНР.




> вечером более 50-ти студентов собрались напротив здания национального института в Пекине и провели молчаливую акцию протеста.
> ...
> Центральный национальный институт является учебным заведением для представителей национальных меньшинств.


Неблагодарные какие, им и образование, и возможности достойной жизни, а они акции проводят!




> Очевидно и китайские власти понимают, что время работает на них. Пара поколений и тибетцы растворятся.


Думаю конечно понимают. Недовольны правда что ждать нужно пару поколений, вот и пытаются ускорить процесс.

----------


## Galina

> Вряд ли правительство КНР ощущает потребность в такой помощи.
> И как видится - любую попытку предложения таковой даже не только оно считает наглым вторжением в свои внутренние дела.
> 
> Уже не раз приводился тут "диалог":
> Далай-Лама: - я согласен с автономией
> КНР: Далай-Лама - сепаратист и призывает к разделению!
> 
> КНР: мы принесли Тибету процветание и избавление от клики лам
> Тибетцы: не хотим мы того что тут творит КНР.


Впрочем, Далай-лама не требует признания независимости Тибета. Он говорит, что Тибету могла бы пригодиться помощь Китая в модернизации экономики – при условии сохранения культуры и языка тибетцев. Далай-лама хочет, чтобы власти Китая расширили тибетский "автономный регион" за счет включения в его состав других тибетских территорий в соседних провинциях страны. В таком случае они оказались бы в единой географической зоне. 

*"Мы не стремимся к отделению, это всем известно – всем, кроме Пекина, может быть",* – сказал он, и все засмеялись. . .http://www.newsru.com/religy/17mar2008/dalai.html

----------


## Саша П.

> вот и пытаются ускорить процесс.


Хотя сейчас, возможно , руководствуются просто  тактической необходимостью.
 Почему бы властям КНР не  спровоцировать беспорядки, чтобы  затем закрыть
Тибет на период Олимпиады, "в целях безопасности"?

Любопытно, как будут развиваться события.

----------


## Seagull

> Хотя сейчас, возможно , руководствуются просто  тактической необходимостью.
>  Почему бы властям КНР не  спровоцировать беспорядки, чтобы  затем закрыть
> Тибет на период Олимпиады, "в целях безопасности"?
> 
> Любопытно, как будут развиваться события.


И не только в этих целях .

----------


## Skyku

> Любопытно, как будут развиваться события.


В любом случае - не в пользу тибетцев.

Теперь просто и монастыри будут объявлены оплотом сепаратизма.
"Потому что возмущающиеся монахи - не монахи".

----------


## Ersh

> Хотя сейчас, возможно , руководствуются просто  тактической необходимостью.
>  Почему бы властям КНР не  спровоцировать беспорядки, чтобы  затем закрыть
> Тибет на период Олимпиады, "в целях безопасности"?
> 
> Любопытно, как будут развиваться события.


Воистину, сон разума рождает чудовищ.
Власти Китая могут закрыть Тибет и без таких поводов.

----------


## Саша П.

> Воистину, сон разума рождает чудовищ.
> Власти Китая могут закрыть Тибет и без таких поводов.


Вы тоже считаете, что это провокация беспорядков - это скорее повод для дискредитации монахов и ЕСДЛ?

----------


## Ersh

> Вы тоже считаете, что это провокация беспорядков - это скорее повод для дискредитации монахов и ЕСДЛ?


Какой смысл в дискредитации монахов и ЕСДЛ?

----------


## Huandi

> "Мы не стремимся к отделению, это всем известно – всем, кроме Пекина, может быть"


И некоторых фритибетцев...

----------


## Саша П.

> Какой смысл в дискредитации монахов и ЕСДЛ?


Уточню вопрос, он почему-то не припечатался:  а в чем Вы видите причину недовольства тибетцев ?

Смысл дискредитации ... Об этом здесь говорилось немного выше. Тибетское национальное самосознание, образ жизни, культура...
Далай лама - лидер тибетского народа. 

Вы не в курсе политики КНР в Тибете ?

Нет,я не настаиваю, что Ваша точка зрения должна соответствовать моей. Но вроде бы то  что Далай-Лама , мягко говоря , не в фаворе для властей КНР...

Возможно, я ошибаюсь... Он встречался когда-то  с Мао...

----------


## JuniorUK

Комментарии  читателей на сайте BBC:
http://newsforums.bbc.co.uk/nol/thre...20080318155328

----------


## Ersh

> Уточню вопрос, он почему-то не припечатался: в чем Вы видите причину недовольства тибетцев ?
> 
> Смысл дискредитации ... Об этом здесь говорилось немного выше. Тибетское национальное самосознание, образ жизни, культура...
> Далай лама - лидер тибетского народа. 
> 
> Вы не в курсе политики КНР в Тибете ?
> 
> Нет,я не настаиваю, что Ваша точка зрения должна соответствовать моей. Но вроде бы то  что Далай-Лама , мягко говоря , не в почете для властей КНР...
> 
> Возможно, я ошибаюсь... Он встречался когда-то  с Мао...


Причина недовольства понятна - оккупация и эксцессы, все еще имеющие место быть. Я в курсе политики КНР в Тибете, даже больше присутствующих здесь фритибетовцев, так как пользуюсь информацией не только с обоих сторон, но и информацией независимых и неангажированных людей, живущих в Китае. Ну и сам был в Китае.
Я не понял смысла дискредитировать тибетское национальное самосознание и культуру, извините, не понимаю, почему они могут быть причиной для дискредитации.
В Тибетской диаспоре существуют минимум два подхода к решению проблемы - мирно жить с Китаем, и другой - подогревать бессмысленное противостояние. За это получают гранты, и финансовые потоки под контроль. И ничего с этим ЕСДЛ, увы, сделать не может. Поэтому гибнут монахи.
Китаю нет никакого смысла никого дискредитировать - у него в Тибете вся полнота власти, и все рычаги контроля.
Кстати, лидер тибетского народа - Панчен Лама, Далай Лама по традиции - его наставник. Это, кстати, еще один мало кому известный фактор внутритибетской политики.

----------


## Борис

Итак, ответа нет.

Единственное сообщение, отдаленно ответ напоминающее, было это.

Но относилось оно к другому сообщению; кроме того, мысль не развита и т.д..

За сим отмечаем: от ответа "тибетофилы" ушли.

----------


## Skyku

> Власти Китая могут закрыть Тибет и без таких поводов.


Могут. А раз не закрывают - значит добрые в отношении Тибета.
А США могут сбросить ядрену бомбу на Иран. А раз не сбрасывают - значит добрые в отношении Ирана.
И т.д.




> Какой смысл в дискредитации монахов и ЕСДЛ?


Единообразие КНР нарушают. А ЕСДЛ отказывается под козырек брать, и беспрекословно волю Пекина выполнять. Что-то о каких-то компромисах говорит. Мутит умы тибетцев - прямо говоря. С недобрыми замыслами. Потому что если б с добрыми, вернулся бы в Лхасу, раз честный такой и добра желает! Или он не сможет там практиковать?




> Я не понял смысла дискредитировать тибетское национальное самосознание и культуру, извините, не понимаю, почему они могут быть причиной для дискредитации.


Важнее что они, национальное самосознание и культура поставлены в очередь на уничтожение.




> *лидер*(???) тибетского народа - Панчен Лама, Далай Лама по традиции - его наставник. Это, кстати, еще один мало кому известный фактор внутритибетской политики


Уже - лидер?
Его тибетский народ так назвал, выбрал и одобрил?

Не следил плотно за перепитиями внутритибетской политики, но весьма интересно.
Тогда понятно, тибетский народ лидера выбрал, а Далай Лама "зза кордона" пытается власть себе вернуть.

----------


## Ондрий

> Очевидно и китайские власти понимают, что время работает на них. Пара поколений и тибетцы  растворятся.
> Или выпестуются как  а/ радикал с булыжником в руке, с одной стороны и  Б/обаятельный гид в монашеских одеждах, с другой..


есть подозрение, что тибетские линии через эти самые поколения  с подачи Китая уже будут восприниматься как исламский экстремизм.

мусульманин? чеченец? == террорист!

буддист? тибетец(или тиб. линии)? == террорист!

----------


## Саша П.

> Причина недовольства понятна - оккупация и эксцессы, все еще имеющие место быть. Я в курсе политики КНР в Тибете, даже больше присутствующих здесь фритибетовцев, так как пользуюсь информацией не только с обоих сторон, но и информацией независимых и неангажированных людей, живущих в Китае. Ну и сам был в Китае.
> Я не понял смысла дискредитировать тибетское национальное самосознание и культуру, извините, не понимаю, почему они могут быть причиной для дискредитации.
> В Тибетской диаспоре существуют минимум два подхода к решению проблемы - мирно жить с Китаем, и другой - подогревать бессмысленное противостояние. За это получают гранты, и финансовые потоки под контроль. И ничего с этим ЕСДЛ, увы, сделать не может. Поэтому гибнут монахи.
> Китаю нет никакого смысла никого дискредитировать - у него в Тибете вся полнота власти, и все рычаги контроля.
> Кстати, лидер тибетского народа - Панчен Лама, Далай Лама по традиции - его наставник. Это, кстати, еще один мало кому известный фактор внутритибетской политики.



Если есть объективные  предпосылки для тибетского народа быть недовольными оккупацией, а китайских властей в  свою очередь быть недовольными тибетцами - это основание для конфликта, котрый никуда не спрятать, он будет всегда, покуда существуют обе стороны!
О мирной жизни с Китаем можно только мечтать, нет ее, не было. В каждой тибетской семье кто-то так или иначе пострадал. Конфликт остается...

Вы пишете, это понятно из ваших слов, что Вам не нравится зарубежная поддержка тибетского народа. Но согласитесь, не будь ее, не будь грантов и прочей благотворительности, представьте на минуту, что это так - разве что-то изменится в Тибете по сути ? Не будет конфликта? Со стороны кажется, что Вы уделяете слишком много внимания довольно мизерной зарубежной помощи тибетцам, упуская главное, почву этого конфликта, о котором сами и пишете. 
Впрочем, это Ваша частная позиция.

Спор  же  сейчас, нужны  ли китайским властям эти беспорядки, нужны  ди они Далай Ламе?
И, возможно, у Вас свои источники, но по тому, что вижу здесь, вижу как интерпретируются слова ЕСДЛ властями КНР, я склонен сомневаться не в его словах. 
Кроме того, и это уже мое частное мнение, именно властям КНР имхо выгодно вывести ситуацию в Тибете из под контроля Его Святейшества, что и происходит....
Согласитесь, что влияние и авторитет Далай Ламы, это  как раз то звено, куда "полнота власти КНР и все рычаги контроля не проникают". 

Соотвественно  и сама  тибетская культура, пока она существует самобытно -  остается вне контроля властей.

Вы упомянули Панчен Ламу, ну вот и разница: он -  под контролем.

----------


## Ондрий

> Какой смысл в дискредитации монахов и ЕСДЛ?


все хорошо прекрасная маркиза, и хороши у нас дела...

вы реально думаете, что незачем дискредитировать?

ответе прямо на следующие вопросы:

- Почему Китай отказывается идти на переговоры, упорно называя ЕСДЛ главой экстремистов, хотя он уже много лет говорит об отказе от независмости?
- Почему Китай падает в политической истерике, бомбардируя нотами протеста государста, которые посещает ЕСДЛ? (недавняя награда Конгресса USA например)?

эти вопросы уже задавались косвенно... каков же будет теперь ответ на вопрос "Какой смысл в дискредитации монахов и ЕСДЛ?"

сорри, но попахивает странным

----------


## ullu

> Спасибо.


Да это вам спасибо )
Здесь немного больше на русском.
http://merigar-east.dzogchen.ru/projects/asia.html

Кромое того есть ещё один проект в Тибете.
http://merigar-east.dzogchen.ru/projects-khamdogar.html

первый проект ASIA это помощь населению . Соц нужды, клиники, школы и т.д.
А второй проект это сохранение общины основаной Чангчжубом Дордже. поддрежка гара и монастыря и поддрежка живущих в общине монахинь.

----------


## Нока

15 гонконгских журналистов депортированы вооруженной милицией из Лхасы

«Мне пришлось добираться в Лхасу целый день», пишет на страницах South China Morning Post репортер гонконгской газеты Чой Чи-юк (Choi Chi-yuk), «однако мой отлет из охваченного страданиями города оказался куда более скорым и внезапным». 

Первое предупреждение он услышал 15 марта от служащей авиакомпании в аэропорту Чэнду: там опасно, сказала она, «не летите». В тот же день после полудня репортер вместе с фотографом отправился на улицы Лхасы. Но по возвращении их ждал неприятный сюрприз: в поисках участников беспорядков в отель Sun Island вторглись солдаты вооруженной милиции. Обыск вживую снимали жившие в отеле журналисты гонконгской телекомпании. 

Вскоре после появления этого материала в эфире в дверь номера, где жили телерепортеры, около 17 часов по местному времени уже стучали милиционеры и чиновники из бюро Лхасы по делам Гонконга и Макао (Hong Kong and Macau Affairs Office). «Стоять, не двигаться!», - командовали они журналистам. Те в ужасе подняли руки вверх – как пойманные на месте преступники. Чиновники заявили, что получили приказ расследовать обстоятельства съемки материала об обыске, «который произвел плохое впечатление на материке». Они допросили журналистов, сняв копию с их видеозаписей.

Около 8 вечера чиновники с милиционерами пришли с обыском к другой гонконгской телегруппе; в конечном счете они задержали всех 15 журналистов из Гонконга, остановившихся в этом отеле. Представившийся просто как Лю чиновник из бюро по делам Гонконга и Макао заявил журналистам влиятельной гонконгской газеты, что их репортаж выходит за рамки допустимого, поэтому наутро они должны покинуть Лхасу.

Казалось, худшее позади, пишет Чой Чи-юк, однако в час ночи в номер пришли более десятка офицеров милиции, которые потребовали отдать все фотографии и видеоматериалы. В течение двух часов они перетрясали вещи журналистов, пока не убедились, что обыскали все. Никто не принес извинений.

В 9 утра за всеми гонконгскими журналистами пришел микроавтобус, пишет Чой Чи-юк. В сопровождении двух чиновников их повезли в аэропорт Лхасы, где отправили первым же рейсом в Чэнду. Ассоциация журналистов Гонконга уже выступила с заявлением протеста по поводу выдворения репортеров. "Их сопровождали в аэропорт и даже приобрели им билеты в Сычуань, - сказал Reuters спикер ассоциации Мак Ин-тин (Mak Yin-ting). – Но они находились (в Тибете) совершенно законно».

Иностранным журналистам нельзя направляться в Тибетский автономный район без разрешения государственных органов, однако сотрудники прессы из Гонконга смогли прибыть в Лхасу по гонконгским документам и работать там в течение нескольких дней, сделав получившие всемирную известность телевизионные сюжеты, как вооруженная милиция и агенты управления безопасности в штатском обыскивают город. «Нам сказали, что мы незаконно снимали солдат народно-освободительной армии, - сказал Reuters по телефону из Чэнду один из журналистов. – Но я слышал, что кому-то наверху сильно не понравились наши репортажи, и появился приказ о депортации».

Госдепартамент США осудил выдворение иностранных журналистов из Лхасы 17 марта. «Сообщается, что китайские власти приняли решение выслать из Тибета всех остающихся там иностранных журналистов. Это решение вызывает обеспокоенность и разочарование, поскольку оно ограничивает информацию, по которой всякий из нас может резонно судить о происходящем там», - заявил спикер госдепартамента Том Кейси (Tom Casey). «Клуб иностранных корреспондентов Китая призывает китайское руководство немедленно разрешить доступ корреспондентов в тибетские районы для подготовки новостей», говорится в цитируемом AFP заявлении организации Foreign Correspondents Club of China.

Валерий Никольский, www.savetibet.ru

----------


## Шаман

> Итак, ответа нет.
> 
> Единственное сообщение, отдаленно ответ напоминающее, было это.
> 
> Но относилось оно к другому сообщению; кроме того, мысль не развита и т.д..
> 
> За сим отмечаем: от ответа "тибетофилы" ушли.


Если для Вас неочевиден тезис "Да вот такая Дхарма... которая не существует сама по себе. Ну не может.", то о каком дальнейшем "развитии мысли" может идти речь? Дальнейшее раскрытие темы без принятия основного положения - это пустословие, к которому у меня в последнее время нет склонности.

----------


## Ersh

> Уже - лидер?
> Его тибетский народ так назвал, выбрал и одобрил?


Сергей, в демократическом Тибете никого не выбирают, они перерождаются такими. Светский правитель Тибета традиционно - Панчен Лама, Далай-Лама - духовный лидер, фактически они попеременно сменяют друг друга у власти. Но не всегда "сменщики" добровольно отдавали власть. Это приводило к большим кровопролитиям в прошлом.

----------


## Skyku

> Но не всегда "сменщики" добровольно отдавали власть.


Спасибо за разъяснение Вашего мнения.
Это я и понял из Вашего постинга: Далай-Лама(и его сторонники под названием "Тибетское правительство в изгнании") не хотят отдавать власть лидеру тибетского народа.
Со всеми дальнейшими вытекающими из этого выводами в адрес Далай Ламы 14го. Запрещенными к озвучиванию на данном форуме, а потому так политкорректно озвученными, что я решил уточнить.

----------


## Ersh

> ответе прямо на следующие вопросы:
> 
> - Почему Китай отказывается идти на переговоры, упорно называя ЕСДЛ главой экстремистов, хотя он уже много лет говорит об отказе от независмости?
> - Почему Китай падает в политической истерике, бомбардируя нотами протеста государста, которые посещает ЕСДЛ? (недавняя награда Конгресса USA например)?
> 
> эти вопросы уже задавались косвенно... каков же будет теперь ответ на вопрос "Какой смысл в дискредитации монахов и ЕСДЛ?"
> 
> сорри, но попахивает странным


Дело в том, что обычно, как только Далай-Лама начинает говорить об отказе от независимости, следует какая-нибудь акция сопротивления в Тибете, или демонстративное чествование Далай-Ламы в Вашингтоне, или где-нибудь еще, где его именуют "главой правительства Тибета в изгнании".
Со стороны Китая это выглядит, как политический демарш. И в соответствии с официальной позицией Китая реакция не может быть другой. Что им, поздравления ему слать что ли?
Мое мнение таково, что Далай-Лама искренне желает мира в Тибете, однако помимо него есть там другие силы, которые не заинтересованы в нормализации обстановки, и которые провоцируют эскалацию насилия.

Если я ответил на Ваш вопрос (извините, если он не совпадает с Вашим видением ситуации), то ответьте на мой - зачем Китаю провоцировать волнения в Тибете, портить себе международный имидж?

----------


## Ersh

> Спасибо за разъяснение Вашего мнения.
> Это я и понял из Вашего постинга: Далай-Лама(и его сторонники под названием "Тибетское правительство в изгнании") не хотят отдавать власть лидеру тибетского народа.
> Со всеми дальнейшими вытекающими из этого выводами в адрес Далай Ламы 14го. Запрещенными к озвучиванию на данном форуме, а потому так политкорректно озвученными, что я решил уточнить.


Я этого не говорил. Я говорил, что были такие исторические прецеденты. Вряд ли Далай-Лама XIV не хочет отдавать власть - факты против этого, он уже ушел с поста Председателя правительства, но вот в самом правительстве вполне могут быть люди, которые хотели бы оставаться у кормушки так долго, как это возможно.

----------


## Ersh

> Если есть объективные  предпосылки для тибетского народа быть недовольными оккупацией, а китайских властей в  свою очередь быть недовольными тибетцами - это основание для конфликта, котрый никуда не спрятать, он будет всегда, покуда существуют обе стороны!
> О мирной жизни с Китаем можно только мечтать, нет ее, не было. В каждой тибетской семье кто-то так или иначе пострадал. Конфликт остается...


Ну сам Далай-Лама признает, что простой тибетец получил от оккупантов доступ к благам цивилизации. А вообще история взаимоотношений этих народов полна взаимных претензий.




> Вы пишете, это понятно из ваших слов, что Вам не нравится зарубежная поддержка тибетского народа. Но согласитесь, не будь ее, не будь грантов и прочей благотворительности, представьте на минуту, что это так - разве что-то изменится в Тибете по сути ? Не будет конфликта? Со стороны кажется, что Вы уделяете слишком много внимания довольно мизерной зарубежной помощи тибетцам, упуская главное, почву этого конфликта, о котором сами и пишете.


Мне нравится поддержка тибетского народа. Мне не нравится, что наряду с поддержкой беженцев, в горы, например, самолеты без опознавательных знаков сбрасывали оружие для повстанцев.
Кстати помощь эта не мизерная - помимо содержания Дхармасалы содержится еще довольно крупная сеть "Тибетских домов" по всему миру, выпускается много полиграфии на хорошей бумаги и пр.





> Спор  же  сейчас, нужны  ли китайским властям эти беспорядки, нужны  ди они Далай Ламе?
> И, возможно, у Вас свои источники, но по тому, что вижу здесь, вижу как интерпретируются слова ЕСДЛ властями КНР, я склонен сомневаться не в его словах.


Я тоже не склонен сомневаться в искренности ЕСДЛ. Но кто-то действует в контраверзу его словам, прикрываясь его именем. Я задаю вопрос - почему?




> Кроме того, и это уже мое частное мнение, именно властям КНР имхо выгодно вывести ситуацию в Тибете из под контроля Его Святейшества, что и происходит....
> Согласитесь, что влияние и авторитет Далай Ламы, это  как раз то звено, куда "полнота власти КНР и все рычаги контроля не проникают".


Да если бы именем Его Святейшества не прикрывался сепаратизм - вопреки его собственным заявлениям - Китаю все равно было бы, во что верят тибетцы.




> Соотвественно  и сама  тибетская культура, пока она существует самобытно -  остается вне контроля властей.


Какой смысл контролировать культуру национальных меньшинств? Она, кстати, охраняется согласно Конституции КНР.




> Вы упомянули Панчен Ламу, ну вот и разница: он -  под контролем.


Да, он под контролем, таковы исторические реалии. Китай никогда не упускал возможности держать под контролем лидеров Тибета. Я же не даю моральной оценки -  это политика, тут правит голая целесообразность, увы.

----------


## Skyku

мимо этого:



> Она, кстати, охраняется согласно Конституции КНР.


не мог пройти  :Smilie: 

Два примера:
В Конституции США ни разу не употребляется слово "демократия"
В Конституции СССР написано: Вся  власть  в  СССР  принадлежит  народу. ... КПСС существует для народа и служит народу.

Так что уж чему чему, а конституциям всяким верить...

----------


## Ersh

Ну отчего же. На нацменьшинства в КНР не распространяются законы об ограничении рождаемости, например.

----------


## Dondhup

"Я же не даю моральной оценки - это политика, тут правит голая целесообразность, увы."
Скорее страсть, гнев и неведение.

----------


## Dondhup

Можно представить ситуацию в некой параллельной вселенной, где суровые тибетские горцы создали империю, подчинив равнинный Китай. Основной религией у них был бы некий выхолощенный бон, в виде шаманизма самого крутого пошиба с жертвоприношениями. При этом тибетцы ассимилировали монголов и многие другие народы, а ханьцы оказались в меньшинстве, пытаясь практиковать традиционный для них чань буддизм. Шаолинь окружили бы танками и репрессировали шаолинских монахов.

Как ты тогда поменялись роли на БФ?

----------


## Ондрий

> ......... *Светский правитель Тибета традиционно - Панчен Лама*, Далай-Лама - духовный лидер,...........


это вы где такого начитались?  :EEK!:

----------


## Ersh

> Как ты тогда поменялись роли на БФ?



Я бы тогда тоже был бы против, если бы кто-то подбивал монахов выйти с голой пяткой против танков.

----------


## Ersh

> это вы где такого начитались?


У Цыбикова

----------


## Ондрий

> Дело в том, что обычно, как только Далай-Лама начинает говорить об отказе от независимости, следует какая-нибудь акция сопротивления в Тибете, или демонстративное чествование Далай-Ламы в Вашингтоне, или где-нибудь еще, где его именуют "главой правительства Тибета в изгнании".
> Со стороны Китая это выглядит, как политический демарш.


 т.е. ему для начала диалога с китайцами не хватет только одного - стать невыездным. Угу...




> И в соответствии с официальной позицией Китая реакция не может быть другой. Что им, поздравления ему слать что ли?


Ах какие они нежные! Вы знаете, цивилизованные страны *именно так и поступают*. Пример с Грузией, где у нас возникли весьма серьезные конфликты вплоть до отзыва послов и переход на визы и прекращения их дальнейшей выдачи. И ничего - В.Путин поздравил Саакашвили с победой на выборах и даже встретился. Не западло, извините за сленг. Один из простых, но многих примеров. Конфликты в Ирландии, Испании и т.д... даже теже косовские проблемы - БЫЛ диалог с сербами. И сербы не воротили нос от диалога. 

Поехал ЕСДЛ получать медаль в Конгресс - "ах, кааак он нас оскорбииил!".. Приехал лекцию по Бодхичитте почитать в Калмыкию (я там был - ни слова о политике!) да храм калмыцкий освятить - "ах, кааак он нас оскорбииил!"

Это не похоже на политику цивилизованных стран - это просто политическое хамство.




> Если я ответил на Ваш вопрос (извините, если он не совпадает с Вашим видением ситуации), то ответьте на мой - зачем Китаю провоцировать волнения в Тибете, портить себе международный имидж?


Действительно, Вы меня не убедили. И я не говорил ни разу о провокации именно со стороны Китая. Вы меня с кем-то перепутали. Я задавал вопрос - почему китай игнорирует отказ ЕСДЛ от мирного диалога. Вы ответили. Я не согласился  :Wink: .

----------


## Ондрий

> У Цыбикова


Искренне рекомендую Цепона Шаккабпу - "Политическая История Тибета." Написана очень объективно, без школьно-ориентированных приукрас.

----------


## Ондрий

> Я бы тогда тоже был бы против, если бы кто-то подбивал монахов выйти с голой пяткой против танков.


Можно мини-ликбез? Я без никаких задних мыслей вопрос задам. Монахи Шаолинья и прочих, где практиковались боевые искусства - участвовали в различных каких бы то ни-было столкновениях? Простите мою безграмотность насмотревшегося по молодости "кунфуйских киношек"  :Smilie:

----------


## Ersh

2 Шубхар. 
Я бы не стал мерять политическую культуру стран Востока европейскими мерками.
За рекомендацию спасибо. Гомбожап Цебекович Цыбиков, тоже, знаете ли, не популяризатор.

----------


## Ersh

> Можно мини-ликбез? Я без никаких задних мыслей вопрос задам. Монахи Шаолинья и прочих, где практиковались боевые искусства - участвовали в различных каких бы то ни-было столкновениях? Простите мою безграмотность насмотревшегося по молодости "кунфуйских киношек"



Монахи Шаолиня принимают обет не использовать свои умения против живых существ. Имелись случаи, крайне редкие, и не как правило, когда они участвовали в национально-освободительной борьбе. Но тогда они слагали с себя монашеские обеты.

----------


## Ондрий

> 2 Шубхар. 
> Я бы не стал мерять политическую культуру стран Востока европейскими мерками.


тов. Сухов  :Wink: , ну никак не верю я в "восток - дело тонкое", отвечу честно, как думаю:

считаю что тональность в разговорах определяет политическая идеология - ни одна восточная страна, кроме зараженных коммунистической маниакальной идеей так не ведет себя. Сравните Северную Корея и Южную. Коммунистический Вьетнам и Лаос с исламской Индонезией. Колумбиских повстанцев и ИРА с басками. В не-коммунистических государствах, даже традиционно считающихся американцами "осью-зла" (тот-же Иран и ядерная проблема) вполне идут на переговоры по всем вопросам. Какой уж результат - другой вопрос, но идут же!

Тут нет - Мара залепил глаза. Кроме гос. интересов существует и заражение умов политиков комунистической манией... в народе это звучит как "фимиоз головного мозга" Если вы считаете, например, Сталина нормальным - я развожу руками....

----------


## Ersh

> Тут нет - Мара залепил глаза. Кроме гос. интересов существует и заражение умов политиков комунистической манией..


Давайте все-таки понимать, что неверующие китайские функционеры не обязаны видеть в Далай-ламе воплощение Авалокитешвары. Вы меня как будто обвиняете в том, что я стою на каких-то шибко прокитайских антитибетских позициях. Я просто пытаюсь объяснить на протяжении всего треда, почему не одобряю вовлечение монахов и простых тибетцев в бойню. Именно потому, что им противостоит жестокая превосходящая во много раз сила, имеющая свои резоны подавлять восстания.

Китайская пословица гласит - Мягкое и гибкое побеждает жесткое и твердое.

----------


## PampKin Head

- Не надо искать врагов!
- Конечно не надо! Они сами тебя найдут (благо дело законы от аж 59 года никто не отменял)... И объяснят, что желают тебе только счастья... Что сосед твой справа и слева - "порабощенная нация" (вот тебе, сосед, деньги, оружие, инструктора, поддержка "независимой" прессы, международных организаций и гос.органов "доброжелателей")... 

- Но у них же там бизнес!
- Если у них там бизнес, то они зарабатывают деньги и на "порабощенном" народе. Не надо экспортировать оружие, военных инструкторов; не нужно подстрекать людей на самоубийственные действия... *Нужно просто прекратить финансовые отношения с КНР; ввести санкции; создать невыносимые для ведения бизнеса в КНР гражданами и юридическими лицами США, ЕС, РФ условия...*  И вести активную пропаганду: 

~ *Ведешь бизнес в КНР? Ты - соучастник убийств, пыток тибетских монахов и мирян!*

И если так не делается, то поддержка тибетцев - это всего лишь инструмент, чтобы получить еще больше преференций в ведении бизнеса в нужный момент...

- Никто не хочет развала КНР!
- Конечно, никто не хочет. Однако хочется, чтобы в КНР были локальные конфликты. Пока Китай занимается Тибетом, Синдзянем (держит там войска, вкладывает повышенные средства и т.д. и тп.), он не занимается Тайванем (где, как известно, тоже бизнес + договор о военно-техническом сотрудничестве).

P.S. 
http://www.inosmi.ru/translation/240144.html



> - Почему Косово заслуживает независимость, а Чечня - нет? Артур, Латвия, читатель BBCRussian.com
> 
> Збигнев Бжезинский: И Косово, и Чечня заслуживают независимость, но в силу политических реалий для Чечни это невозможно.


Типа, сорри... С кешем - незадача произошла. Оно падает.На смену политического режима в РФ его  не хватит, будем поддерживать патриотов с помощью "soft power".

----------


## Ондрий

> Давайте все-таки понимать, что неверующие китайские функционеры не обязаны видеть в Далай-ламе воплощение Авалокитешвары.


а на этом никто не настаивает. ФАТХ и ХАМАЗ тоже далеко не бодхисаттвы, но даже они шли на переговоры с ненавистным Израилем.




> Вы меня как будто обвиняете в том, что я стою на каких-то шибко прокитайских антитибетских позициях.


ну, то что такое мнение у ваших оппонентов сложилось не в этот год, я думаю  не для кого не секрет  :Wink: 




> Я просто пытаюсь объяснить на протяжении всего треда, почему не одобряю вовлечение монахов и простых тибетцев в бойню.


Однако, ранее вы расхваливали прелести цветущей цивилизации китая, несущей новую жизнь Тибету. Сейчас вы вот уже другое пишете. Радует!




> Именно потому, что им противостоит жестокая превосходящая во много раз сила, имеющая свои резоны подавлять восстания.


знаете, арифметика тут хороша, когда есть теплый клозет и в жизни все хорошо. Им там видимо не кажется. Не буду говорить всякие глупости о 300-ах спартанцах и персидской армии, но все меряется кол-вом, разные бывают варианты в истории.




> Китайская пословица гласит - Мягкое и гибкое побеждает жесткое и твердое.


а русская пословица гласит - "китайский коммунист придумывает себе проблемы и затем доблестно их решает" - это к тибетскому вопросу.

----------


## Ондрий

> Пока Китай занимается Тибетом, Синдзянем (держит там войска, вкладывает повышенные средства и т.д. и тп.), он не занимается Тайванем (где, как известно, тоже бизнес + договор о военно-техническом сотрудничестве)..


красиво написанная, претендующая на научно-политическую экспертную оценку дурь в стиле крикуна Миши Леонтьева.

Китай эдакий одноголовый однозадачный 2х разрядный процессор. Если он занимается Тибетом, он не занимается Тайванем.. только блондинкам в кафешках можно такое втюхивать  :Wink: .. ога...

----------


## Ersh

> а на этом никто не настаивает. ФАТХ и ХАМАЗ тоже далеко не бодхисаттвы, но даже они шли на переговоры с ненавистным Израилем.


И где результаты этих переговоров?

Однако, ранее вы расхваливали прелести цветущей цивилизации китая, 


> несущей новую жизнь Тибету.


Не только я. Мы вместе с Далай-Ламой.  :Smilie: 




> Не буду говорить всякие глупости о 300-ах спартанцах и персидской армии, но все меряется кол-вом, разные бывают варианты в истории.


И не надо говорить глупости, правильно. В этой истории все очевидно как дважды два, без вариантов. Аццкий коммунистический режим дал монахам поманифестировать, а когда начались беспорядки, пресек их. В любой демократической стране поступают так же.

----------


## Игорь Берхин

Поскольку здесь присутствуют специалисты по геополитике, которые точно знают, кто стоит за какими массовыми движениями протеста, кто их финансирует и кому это выгодно, то у меня вопрос:

Кто финансирует, обучает участников, организует массовые протесты против глобализации?
Благодаря чьей деятельности десятки тысяч людей из тех стран, которые получают от глобализации максимальные выгоды, устраивают массовые беспорядки в этих самых благополучных странах: Германии, Италии, Австралии и т.д. во время саммитов G8?
Кому выгодно, чтобы службы безопасности этих стран предпринимали беспрецедентные меры безопасности и тем самым были отвлечены от всего остального?

Уж ответьте, господа геополитики?

PS. Ответ на эти вопросы поможет вскрыть тайные механизмы организации массовых протестов в Тибете, так что это не оффтопик :-)

----------


## Skyku

> Я просто пытаюсь объяснить на протяжении всего треда, почему не одобряю вовлечение монахов и простых тибетцев в бойню.


А они *уже* вовлечены.
И никакие слова в конституциях реальности - не заменят.
И одобрения, или неодобрения - тоже.

Отношение к свершившемуся - какое?
Вот в чем вопрос.
А не в - а оно должно было быть так, а если бы ...




> Именно потому, что им противостоит жестокая превосходящая во много раз сила, имеющая свои резоны подавлять восстания.


И потому Вы одобряете эту силу. А раз у нее еще и резоны есть - то оправдываете.

Потому Вам и отвечают о "прокитайских антитибетских" позициях.
Неодобрение у Вас четко выражено. И одобрение - в подтексте.




> Аццкий коммунистический режим дал монахам поманифестировать, а когда начались беспорядки, пресек их. В любой демократической стране поступают так же.


С таким количеством убитых, даже по китайским данным?

В демократической стране демонстраций и шествий этих - не счесть.

Поэтому важней - а о чем шествие то? О защите кошечек от блошек?
Много было убито во время демонстраций о выводе войск из Ирака?

----------


## Galina

*Что именно происходит сейчас в столице Тибета, понять почти невозможно*

Вчера китайские власти заверили мировое сообщество о том, что постепенно жизнь в столице Тибета Лхасе возвращается в нормальное русло. И, правда, после погромов наступило относительное затишье – улицы города заполнены полицией и солдатами. Более того, никаких сообщений о каких-то карательных операциях после истечения срока ультиматума, предъявленного властями участникам манифестаций, не поступало.

Сейчас полиция активно разыскивает участников беспорядков, в результате чего обыску уже подверглись практически все дома в городе. По отрывочным сообщениям, поступающим из главного города автономного района, власти арестовали сотни человек. Судьба их, само собой, неизвестна. Между тем волнения окончательно не прекратились. Как заверяют власти Поднебесной, они просто перекинулись в другие города, где проживают тибетцы. Серьезные столкновения монахов и обывателей с полицией произошли в разных местах провинции Цинхай.

Продолжаются по всему миру и акции протеста возле посольств КНР в столицах многих государств. Причем зачастую стражам порядка приходится действовать достаточно жестко для того, чтобы утихомирить несогласных с китайскими властями. Наиболее серьезно – дубинками и слезоточивым газом – силы правопорядка разогнали два марша протеста перед комплексом ООН в непальском городе Катманду. Арестовано более 60 человек. Самое любопытное, что и в самом Китае нашлись смельчаки, не побоявшиеся выразить свой протест. Небольшая группа студентов Пекинского университета этнических меньшинств провела мирную акцию протеста с зажженными свечами.

Абсолютно всем иностранным журналистам доступ в Лхасу закрыт. Поэтому зачастую мировые агентства довольствуются сообщениями противоборствующих сторон. Пекин и региональные власти в Лхасе продолжают настаивать, что в ходе подавления пятничных беспорядков в городе погибли 13 человек. По их словам, шествующие громили магазины, переворачивали и поджигали машины, нападали на государственные учреждения, школы, больницы и банки.

По информации же тибетского правительства в изгнании, которое вот уже почти полвека находится в индийской Дарамсале, погибли не менее 80 человек. А во всем произошедшем виновны не мирные монахи, а именно китайские власти.

Не остались в стороне и лидеры противоборствующих сторон. Духовный лидер тибетцев Далай-лама, например, обвиняет Пекин в «культурном геноциде» и призывает соотечественников к выдержке. «Если ситуация выйдет из-под контроля, – заявил он на пресс-конференции в понедельник, – то единственным выходом будет моя полная отставка». Правда, на следующий день Тензин Такла, представитель Далай-ламы, уточнил, что речь идет лишь об уходе с поста главы правительства в изгнании. «Духовным лидером тибетцев он будет оставаться до смерти».

Председатель Госсовета КНР Вэнь Цзябао, в свою очередь, остался верен коммунистической манере комментировать различные ситуации. Выступая вчера на заключительном заседании Всекитайского собрания народных представителей, он обвинил в подстрекательстве и организации беспорядков никого иного, как Далай-ламу и его «клику», а его слова о «культурном геноциде» тибетского народа назвал грязной, наглой и беспрецедентной ложью. При этом Вэнь Цзябао считает, что для достижения своей «отвратительной» цели бунтовщики хотят сорвать Олимпиаду.

Кстати, призывы о бойкоте Пекинской Олимпиады слышались и до беспорядков в Лхасе, но сейчас они приняли массовый характер. Однако Жак Рогге, президент МОК, заявил, что Олимпийский комитет должен организовывать и проводить спортивные соревнования, а не заниматься защитой прав человека. В понедельник его поддержали министры спорта всех 27 стран–членов ЕС.

Тем временем мировое сообщество сдержанно относится к тибетским погромам. Генсек ООН Пан Ги Мун призвал китайские власти и тибетцев к сдержанности и высказался за мирное решение конфликта.

Сергей Мануков

Новые известия

http://www.newizv.ru/news/2008-03-19/86757/&grade=2

----------


## Skyku

> Духовный лидер тибетцев Далай-лама, например, обвиняет Пекин в «культурном геноциде» и призывает соотечественников к выдержке.
> ...
> слова о «культурном геноциде» тибетского народа (Вэнь Цзябао) назвал грязной, наглой и беспрецедентной ложью





> Мы вместе с Далай-Ламой


В вопросе о "культурном геноциде" вместе - что именно?

----------


## Юрий К.

Неожиданно получил письмо с призывом подписать петицию в поддержку ЕСДЛ и тибетцев, выполняю просьбу авторов (само письмо по техпричинам не могу разместить) и размещаю здесь этот материал.

*Stand with Tibet - Support the Dalai Lama*

After decades of repression, *Tibetans are crying out to the world for change.* China's leaders are right now making a crucial choice between escalating brutality or dialogue that could determine the future of Tibet, and China.

We can affect this historic choice -- China does care about its international reputation. But it will take an avalanche of global people power to get the government's attention. The Tibetan spiritual leader, *the Dalai Lama, has called for restraint and dialogue: he needs the world's people to support him.* Fill out the form below to sign the petition--and spread the word. 


_Petition to Chinese President Hu Jintao:

As citizens around the world, we call on you to show restraint and respect for human rights in your response to the protests in Tibet, and to address the concerns of all Tibetans by opening meaningful dialogue with the Dalai Lama. Only dialogue and reform will bring lasting stability. China's brightest future, and its most positive relationship with the world, lies in harmonious development, dialogue and respect._
http://www.avaaz.org/en/tibet_end_the_violence/

----------


## PampKin Head

> Поскольку здесь присутствуют специалисты по геополитике, которые точно знают, кто стоит за какими массовыми движениями протеста, кто их финансирует и кому это выгодно, то у меня вопрос:
> 
> Кто финансирует, обучает участников, организует массовые протесты против глобализации?
> Благодаря чьей деятельности десятки тысяч людей из тех стран, которые получают от глобализации максимальные выгоды, устраивают массовые беспорядки в этих самых благополучных странах: Германии, Италии, Австралии и т.д. во время саммитов G8?
> Кому выгодно, чтобы службы безопасности этих стран предпринимали беспрецедентные меры безопасности и тем самым были отвлечены от всего остального?
> 
> Уж ответьте, господа геополитики?
> 
> PS. Ответ на эти вопросы поможет вскрыть тайные механизмы организации массовых протестов в Тибете, так что это не оффтопик :-)


Хы, народная забава покидать камней и бутылок в полицию. ) "А если сунуть четвертак, то он сыграет и не так..." (c) Надо же крепостным, повязанным ипотечными кредитами на всю оставшуюся жизнь, дать отдушину! Раньше устраивали бои гладиаторов для плебса, раздавали хлеб; теперь можно поороть в гайден-скверике, потешиться с полицией... Ляпота! Спустить пар в гудок - известный метод работы...

И то верно, что отвлечены "всего остального"! Антиглобалисты не дают поймать "Бин-Ладена"!
---
Навскидку. Те, у кого есть наличные деньги: преступные сообщества, наркокортели, те же арабы, правительства и организации государств, на территории которых проживают "порабощенные народы".  Да кто угодно, у кого есть нал, который можно привести в чемодане...
---
Кста, мало платят. Вот часть ирландцев уже потянулась в оккупационный парламент. 
---
Из серии, откуда "Бин-Ладен" берет бабосы... Просто он оформил ипотеку в мериканском банке! Откуда же еще ему денег то взять?!
---
P.S. Игорь, у меня вопрос в тему твоего поста насчет пражан, оккупаций и прочего: может тибетцам тоже расслабиться, глядишь и в живых останется кто?




> *Сообщение от Игорь Берхин*
> Был недавно в Праге. За последние несколько веков их кто только не завоевывал: австрийцы, немцы, русские и т.д. Но они не сопротивлялись. В результате, в отличие от сопротивлявшихся городов, повергнутых в руины, Прага поражает великолепием и обилием старинной архитектуры. Страна дышит благополучием. *Потому что им в конечном счете было пофиг, кто правит* - немцы или русские.* Пришли и ушли. А чехи остались. И остались они благодаря тому, что не сопротивлялись ни немцам, ни русским. Если при отсутствии сопротивления уничтожат каждого десятого, а при наличии сопротивления только каждый десятый выживет, что должны люди выбрать? Биться до конца за торжество национальной идеи, которая по сути заключается в том, что управлять тобой будет подонок твоей национальности, а не подонок другой национальности? Тот, кто убегает из концлагеря, зная, что за этот побег 10 из его соседей по лагерю будут казнены, это борец за свободу или закоренелый эгоист?*


Я так понимаю, что подонков тибетской национальности не может быть в принципе...

----------


## Ersh

Skyku, я не собираюсь поддерживать с Вами диспут в духе коммунистической риторики "кто не с нами, тот против нас".

----------


## Skyku

> Skyku, я не собираюсь поддерживать с Вами диспут в духе коммунистической риторики "кто не с нами, тот против нас"


Я всего лишь пытался уточнить Ваш выбор.
Как более осведомленного.
А то за политкоретностью часто не понять - считаете ли Вы что на Тибете осуществляется культурный геноцид (вместе с ЕСДЛ), и значит по мнению официального лица КНР - ...
Или в данном случае ЕСДЛ, мягко говоря, преувеличивает.

Геноцид - ведь термин серьезный. Это не недочет, не сложности какие-то и "перегибы на местах". А целенаправленная политика (_например поэтому то голодомор в Украине отказываются многие признать - ввиду спорности этой цели, геноцид, у случившегося в 32-33ем._)

Но конечно, благородное молчание - тоже ответ  :Smilie: 




> Кокаин на тему "а они вскочили и побежали, перепрыгивая через Далай-Ламу у порога, потаму что у них такой порыв"


Так Далай-Лама сам сказал - культурный *геноцид*
Он через кого перепрыгнул в таком резковатом обвинении?

----------


## Galina

_Раймондо Бултрини_

Далай-лама без всяких колебаний говорит, что готов "уйти", если ситуация в Тибете станет "неконтролируемой". Он выступил с этим заявлением перед небольшой группой иностранных журналистов, пришедших сюда вместе с нами, в резиденцию, окруженную толпой молящихся верующих. Эта фраза произвела такой эффект, что сразу же облетела мир, хотя ее значение многими было интерпретировано как отказ от "божественной" роли Далай-ламы, от поста, который, по меньшей мере до последнего времени, не был избираемым. На протяжении шести столетий буддисты верили в то, что душа Далай-ламы может возвращаться в человеческое тело после каждой физической смерти. Чтобы прояснить этот и некоторые другие аспекты, о которых говорилось на пресс-конференции, Далай-лама провел с нами эксклюзивную беседу в свой частной резиденции. 

*- Ваше Святейшество, в каком смысле вы говорили о своем уходе?* 

- Когда меня обвинили в том, что я не хочу остановить протесты, я просто объяснил, что не являюсь диктатором, который говорит своему народу: делайте то, не делайте этого. Я уточнил, что, скорее, являюсь выразителем идей моего народа. Но если большинство тибетцев встанет на путь насилия, тогда я дам такой же ответ, какой я дал в период инцидентов 1988 года: я полностью отказываюсь от моей роли их представителя. 

*- Китайцы, однако же, продолжают обвинять вас в подстрекательстве к мятежам.* 

- Да, они говорят, что мои последователи сжигают магазины, убивают невиновных. Я уже много раз повторял: не применяйте насилия. Сжигать – это насилие, убивать – это насилие. Например, по ТВ я видел фото одного khampa (тибетская народность, проживающая на востоке региона. – La Repubblica) с мечом. Это нехорошо, так же как нехорошо чье бы то ни было насилие, будь то США, Китай или Тибет. 

*- Но тибетцы выглядят усталыми, и многие говорят, что не видят другого выхода.* 

- Иногда некоторые из этих молодых людей, которые хотят независимости, у которых вызывает гнев несправедливость, приходят ко мне со слезами на глазах, они хотят сражаться. И тогда я им говорю: о'кей, нужна винтовка, 10 винтовок, мешок патронов. Где вы их возьмете? Они отвечают: в Пакистане, Афганистане. Ну и как вы их оттуда доставите? Через Непал невозможно, через Индию невозможно, через Пакистан невозможно. Выражать свои эмоции легко, но мы должны быть практиками. Может ли газель бороться с тигром? Единственное оружие, единственная сила – справедливость, Правда. Я приведу пример, когда насилие, помимо того, что является ошибочным решением, еще и контрпродуктивно. И во время выступлений протеста в 80-х годах тибетцев обвиняли в массовых убийствах, и только лишь потом выяснилось, что для провоцирования выступлений в Тибет были направлены китайские агенты. Невозможно осуществить независимый контроль. Другой пример. Несколько дней назад в Катманду били окна, осуществляли акты насилия: у нас есть доказательства, что вновь именно китайские агенты нагнетали напряженность между местными общинами и тибетцами. То же самое произошло и в Дхарамсале два года назад, когда был сожжен магазин, принадлежавший индусу. 

*- Но и ваше требование о предоставлении автономии осталось неуслышанным.* 

- Благодаря ненасильственному и несепаратистскому подходу мы пользуемся искренней поддержкой среди наиболее образованных китайцев. Если мы обратимся за помощью к внешнему миру, к Индии, Соединенным Штатам, Европе, очень трудно чего-то добиться, выдвигая требование о независимости. Безусловно, нам требуется время. При помощи оружия вопросы, вероятно, решаются быстрее, но проблемы будут оставаться нерешенными и становиться все более острыми. В условиях сотрудничества и понимания проблемы искореняются. Даже в тоталитарных режимах обстановка меняется, меняется руководство, меняется политика. Нынешняя китайская ситуация отличается от той, что была в прошлом. Если бы китайцы стали реалистами, то все спорные вопросы были бы урегулированы за несколько часов. Я знаю, что они остерегаются меня, но они могли бы приехать в Дхарамсалу, тут нечего скрывать, они не смогут увидеть мои легкие, но они смогут увидеть мой портфель, мою мочу и мои фекалии. 

*- Вы верите в то, что может быть проведено независимое расследование?* 

- Я написал письмо моим индийским, американским друзьям: пожалуйста, написал я, помогите нам охладить этот ужасный климат. Кто-то в скором времени должен приехать, чтобы расследовать, чтобы понять истинные причины напряженности и предотвратить их повторение. Например, мы постоянно получаем информацию о том, что многие тибетцы не получают медицинской помощи в китайских госпиталях. Такая ситуация уже имела место в период манифестаций 1987 и 1988 годов. Вот так досада вновь возникает и через 20 лет. Определенное отношение к нашему народу сложилось у поколений, которым сегодня 40, 50, 60 лет. И вот теперь к новому поколению относятся таким же образом, и оно готово восстать: как можно прервать этот цикл? 

*- 19 марта вы встретитесь с группами, организовавшими здесь, в Индии, марш на Тибет. Что вы им скажете?* 

- Я спрошу у них: что вы будете делать на границе? Вы обретете, таким образом, независимость? Первым результатом станет то, что вы поставите в весьма затруднительное положение индийское правительство. Индия действительно сделала много хорошего для нас, она предоставляет нам убежище на протяжении 60 лет, она финансирует школы, оказывает помощь тибетской общине. На границе будут столкновения с китайскими солдатами: зачем? Случай Тибета очень сложный, деликатный, его нельзя урегулировать эмоциональными решениями. И в сложившейся напряженной ситуации очень трудно принимать рассудочные решения. 

*- Китайцы утверждают, что ваш народ счастлив при коммунистическом правительстве и что только вы создаете проблемы.* 

- Да, они говорят, что единственная проблема – Далай-лама. Но посмотрите, я здесь очень счастлив, я не испытываю ни в чем недостатка. В действительности проблемой является Тибет: каждый тибетец, живущий за рубежом, если он приезжает к нам, то покидает нашу землю с чувством, что ситуация очень сложная, почти каждая семья с 50-х и 60-х годов пережила траур, 30 тысяч тибетцев приехали сюда в последние годы. Да и среди китайцев распространены различные суждения: некоторые думают, что если бы Далай-ламы не было, вопросы бы решались легче, другие полагают, что все было бы наоборот. Где правда? В любом случае, я не собираюсь умирать в ближайшее время. 

Он смотрит на небеса и смеется. 

http://www.inopressa.ru/repubblica/2...5:22/dalailama

----------


## PampKin Head

Понятно. Так и запишем: кхампа с мечом - китайский агент. Кто кладет на слова Далай-Ламы - тоже китайские агенты.
---
Особенно понравился ответ насчет винтовок и марша на Тибет...

----------


## Skyku

> ... во время выступлений протеста в 80-х годах тибетцев обвиняли в массовых убийствах, и только лишь потом выяснилось, что для провоцирования выступлений в Тибет были направлены китайские агенты.


Это правда или ложь?

----------


## Ондрий

2 Ersh
перечитайте интервью http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...&postcount=266. Там все ответы даны.

----------


## Ондрий

> Да что вы?! Вкусы другие, а продолжаете себя насиловать? Скорее бросайте. ) Антикоммунизм - он хуже коммунизьма.


ну вот что тут можно ответить...  не опускаться же до уличной помойки .... цитируемый автор уже все своё показал.... и ведь банить не будут... хамство тут некоторым дозволяется...
----

З.Ы. у каждого видать свои "результаты практики"...

----------


## Skyku

Аха, вот наконец правда?:




> Хотя он говорит, что не стремится к независимости Тибета, а хочет лишь широкой автономии, правительству в Пекине очень трудно понять, для чего тогда существует правительство Тибета в изгнании.
> ...
> До этого "правительство в изгнании" не отмежевывалось от насильственных действий радикалов, что подкрепляло опасения Пекина.
> ...
> По мнению некоторых экспертов, проблема в том, что *Далай-лама*, используя свой авторитет в мире, *перешагнул черту исключительно религиозного лидера и включился в активную политику*.
> ...
> Беспорядки в Тибете не оправдывают стремление сохранить самобытность


Осталось только подсчитать, сколько обетов нарушил.
Чтобы окончательно вывести на чистую воду покрывателя радикалов и провокаторов.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> ведь банить не будут... хамство тут некоторым дозволяется...


Я попробую. На 8 часов.

----------


## Galina

Дарамсала, 19 марта. Фотографии - http://community.livejournal.com/ru_...3.html?#cutid1

----------


## Ersh

> Это правда или ложь?


Не знаю. Здесь содержатся два утверждения, которые могут быть правдой, а могут быить ложью.



> Тибетцев обвинили а массовых убийствах


. Обвинили? Были ли массовые убийства? Кто убивал - тибетцы или агенты?




> Выяснилось, что для провоцирования выступлений в Тибет были направлены китайские агенты.


Кто выяснил? На основании каких документов? Для провоцирования ли? спровоцировали ли на самом деле?

Типично манипулятивное сообщение.

----------


## Ersh

> 2 Ersh
> перечитайте интервью http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...&postcount=266. Там все ответы даны.


Читаю внимательно:




> Да, они говорят, что мои последователи сжигают магазины, убивают невиновных. Я уже много раз повторял: не применяйте насилия. Сжигать – это насилие, убивать – это насилие. Например, по ТВ я видел фото одного khampa (тибетская народность, проживающая на востоке региона. – La Repubblica) с мечом. Это нехорошо, так же как нехорошо чье бы то ни было насилие, будь то США, Китай или Тибе


И задаю вопрос - почему они не слушают своего духовного лидера? Вас уже не спрашиваю, наверное не дождусь ответа.

----------


## Skyku

> Обвинили? Были ли массовые убийства? Кто убивал - тибетцы или агенты?


Не знаю. Эти слова приписываются ЕСДЛ




> Кто выяснил? На основании каких документов? Для провоцирования ли? спровоцировали ли на самом деле?


Не знаю. О китайских агентах, слова тоже приписываются ЕСДЛ.




> Типично манипулятивное сообщение.


Осталось только выяснить кто автор манипуляции, журналист или ЕСДЛ.
Из приведенной мной в #273 статьи - вывод по моему тот же, к которому Вы подводили в этой теме.




> И задаю вопрос - почему они не слушают своего духовного лидера?


Потому что он и есть - зачинщик. Действуя манипулятивными методами и разжигает конфликт на Тибете.
Вы ведь к этому и подводили.
Так что суммируя политкорректные постинги:
Как раз наоборот - слушают*СЯ*.

----------


## Ersh

Если это имело место быть, то тибетцам тем более следует прислушаться к словам ЕСДЛ о том, что не надо поддаваться на провокации.
А тут народ ведется, как дети, право.

----------


## Skyku

> А тут народ ведется, как дети, право.


Так народ обычно такой и есть. Везде и любой.

В омрачениях и неведении.

----------


## Galina

Я хотел бы воспользоваться этой возможностью, чтобы выразить мою глубокую благодарность мировым лидерам и международному сообществу за их беспокойство по недавнему печальному повороту событий в Тибете, и за их попытки убедить китайские власти проявлять сдержанность, имея дело с демонстрациями.

С тех пор, как китайское Правительство обвинило меня в организации этих протестов в Тибете, я призываю к всестороннему расследованию авторитетной комиссией, которая должна включать китайских представителей, чтобы внимательно изучить эти утверждения. Такая комиссия должна была бы: посетить Тибет, традиционные Тибетские области вне Тибетского Автономного Района, и также Центральную Тибетскую Администрацию здесь в Индии. Сделать это для международного сообщества в целом, и особенно, для более миллиарда китайских граждан, которые не имеют доступа к информации не прошедшей цензуру, чтобы узнать то, что же на самом деле происходит в Тибете. Было бы чрезвычайно полезно, если бы представители международных СМИ, также, предприняли такое расследование.


Было ли это преднамеренно или нет, я полагаю, что форма культурного геноцида имела место быть в Тибете, где тибетская индивидуальность была под постоянной атакой. Тибетцы были сокращены до незначительного меньшинства на их собственной земле в результате огромного перемещения не-тибетцев в Тибет. Самобытное тибетское культурное наследие с его характерным языком, обычаями и традициями исчезает. Вместо того, чтобы стремиться к объединению наций, китайское правительство проявляет дискриминацию по отношению к национальным меньшинствам, и тибетцы в их числе. 

Хорошо известно, что Тибетские монастыри, которые являются нашими основными учебными заведениями, помимо того, что являются хранилищем тибетской буддистской культуры, были в несколько раз сокращены и в количестве, и в числе монахов. В тех монастырях, которые все еще существуют, больше не позволяется серьезное обучение Тибетскому Буддизму; фактически, даже, доступ к этим образовательным центрам строго регулируется. В действительности, в Тибете нет никакой религиозной свободы. Даже призвать к немного большей свободе - означает рисковать быть названным сепаратистом. И при этом в Тибете нет никакой реальной автономии, даже при том, что эти элементарные свободы гарантируются китайской конституцией.

Я верю, демонстрации и протесты, имеющие место в Тибете - непосредственная вспышка общественного негодования, созданного годами репрессии, наперекор властям, которые не обращают внимания на чувства местного населения. Они ошибочно полагают, что продолжая репрессивные меры, смогут достигнуть заявленной цели - долгосрочного единства и стабильности. 

С нашей стороны, мы остаемся преданными принятому подходу Среднного Пути и следования переговорному процессу, чтобы найти взаимовыгодное решение Тибетского вопроса.

Учитывая вышесказанное, я также ищу поддержку международного сообщества в наших усилиях решить Проблему Тибета через диалог, и я убеждаю их призывать китайское руководство к терпению и предельной сдержанности, имея дело с теми, кто учавствовал в беспорядках и разобраться с арестовывнными должным образом и справедливо.

Далай-лама
Dharamsala 18 марта 2008

http://dalailama.com/news.218.htm
http://buddha.ru/content/?q=node/66
________________________________________________________________

*РАЗЪЯСНЕНИЕ* 

 Дхарамсала, 18 марта 2008 года: Во время встречи с представителями средств массовой информации сегодня днем, Его Святейшество повторил то, что он сказал журналисту "the Observer", London, - Джонатану  Мирскому  более пятнадцати лет тому назад, что, если большинство тибетцев в Тибете прибегнут  к насилию в их борьбе за свободу, то у него, как у официального представителя тибетского народа,  не будет  другого выбора, кроме как подать в отставку. 
 Что касается вопроса о независимости, он подтвердил, что видит  смысл в автономии для тибетского народа. 
Он также попросил  средства массовой информации не цитировать его вне  контекста. 

 Chhime Р. Chhoekyappa 
 Секретарь Его Святейшества Далай-ламы 


Опубликовано: 18 марта 2008 года - 23:21:52 

http://www.dalailama.com/news.219.htm

----------


## Игорь Берхин

> Игорь, у меня вопрос в тему твоего поста насчет пражан, оккупаций и прочего: может тибетцам тоже расслабиться, глядишь и в живых останется кто?


Да я то согласен, что не стоит лезть на рожон. Другое дело, что людей довели и они сорвались. К буддизму это отношения не имеет, даже если участвуют буддисты и даже монахи. Я просто не стал бы приплетать по каждому поводу американские спецслужбы. Все могло начаться элементарно - с пьяной драки, как в Кондопоге,- а вылиться в "национально-освободительное движение".

По крайней мере на первый взгляд, эти события никому из крупных игроков не выгодны. Китай теряет туристов, портит имидж перед Олимпиадой. Если срывается Олимпиада, то ТНК попадают на огромные рекламно-телевизионные бабки, которые уже вложены. Если в Китае наступает кризис и он хоть немного закрывается, Штаты теряют очень крупный рынок сбыта своих подешевевших товаров, что еще более усугубляет их экономический кризис. Американский кризис, в свою очередь, бьет по европейской и дальневосточной экономикам. Ну а буддистам это невыгодно, поскольку очевидно может лишь ухудшить ситуацию с распространением и сохранением Учения. Далай-лама явно в этом не заинтересован. Так что вариант Кондопоги по-лхасски с пьяной дракой между тибетцами и китайцами вполне реален.

Но на второй взгляд, вся эта заваруха выгодна товарищу Бин Ладену. И вышеописанный сценарий тоже. Сорвать Олимпиаду, на которой состязаются бесстыжие полуголые мужики и тетки, - дело святое и богоугодное. Уничтожить еще один очаг буддизма - тоже замечательно. Если при этом удастся еще сильнее нагнуть американскую экономику, то это просто праздник сердца. А если удастся спровоцировать серьезный кризис в самом Китае, то тогда можно поднимать на уши Синьцзян и вот это уже будет серьезно.

----------


## Ондрий

> И задаю вопрос - почему они не слушают своего духовного лидера? Вас уже не спрашиваю, наверное не дождусь ответа.


Я же уже *много раз отвечал* ранее, аналогично высказываниям:

ЕСДЛ



> - Иногда некоторые из этих молодых людей, которые хотят независимости, у которых вызывает гнев несправедливость, приходят ко мне со слезами на глазах, они хотят сражаться. И тогда я им говорю: о'кей, нужна винтовка, 10 винтовок, мешок патронов. Где вы их возьмете? Они отвечают: в Пакистане, Афганистане. Ну и как вы их оттуда доставите? Через Непал невозможно, через Индию невозможно, через Пакистан невозможно.


Т.е. были бы позиции тибетцев более сильны, тренд был бы иным.

+
Игорь Берхин



> Да я то согласен, что не стоит лезть на рожон. Другое дело, что *людей довели и они сорвались*.


К буддизму, однако, это имеет непосредственное отношение - с растворением этноса, размажется и тибетский буддизм. А белые люди пока не готовы принять эстафету. Увы.

----------


## Galina

Международный правозащитный Интернет-портал www.Avaaz.org (Мир в действии) начал сбор подписей под обращением к Председателю КНР Ху Цзиньтао с настоятельным требованием вступить в диалог с духовным лидером тибетского буддизма Его Святейшеством Далай-ламой XIV.

Инициаторы кампании «Помоги Тибету – Поддержи Далай-ламу!» планируют собрать под открытым письмом к китайскому руководству 1.000.000 подписей. 

«После десятилетий репрессий тибетцы взывают к миру, требуя перемен. Китайские лидеры сегодня стоят перед серьезным выбором между дальнейшей эскалацией жестокости и диалогом, который мог бы определить будущее Тибета и Китая.

Мы можем повлиять на это историческое решение – Китаю небезразлична его репутация в глазах мировой общественности. Но, чтобы привлечь внимание китайского правительства, нужна лавина голосов со всего мира. Духовный лидер Тибета Далай-лама призывает Китай к сдержанности и диалогу: он нуждается в поддержке людей мира», отмечает правозащитный портал.

На настоящий момент (19 марта, 14:47) петицию подписало 186.432 человека. 

Avaaz.org является сообществом граждан мира, которые готовы принимать участие в разрешении кризисных ситуаций, с которыми сегодня сталкивается мир. «Наша цель — сделать так, чтобы мнения и ценности людей мира, а не политической элиты и сомнительных корпораций, влияли на глобальные решения. Участники Avaaz.org ратуют за более справедливый и спокойный мир и глобализацию с человеческим лицом», указывается на официальном сайте портала.

www.savetibet.ru - Сохраним Тибет!



«Помоги Тибету – Поддержи Далай-ламу!»


Обращение к Председателю КНР Ху Цзиньтао

"Мы, граждане мира, призываем Вас продемонстрировать сдержанность и уважение к правам человека в своей реакции на протесты в Тибете и ответить на чаяния всех тибетцев вступлением в подлинный диалог с Далай-ламой. Только диалог и реформы могут принести надёжную стабильность. Светлое будущее Китая и его добрые отношения с другими странами мира зависят от гармоничного развития, диалога и взаимоуважения" .

Подписать можно здесь: «Помоги Тибету – Поддержи Далай-ламу!» - http://www.avaaz.org/en/tibet_end_th...CLICK_TF_TRACK



http://savetibet.ru/2008/03/19/petit...alai_lama.html

----------


## Ersh

Думаю, давайте остынем, и предоставим тред Галине - вести хронику событий

----------


## Zom

...

----------


## Саша П.

2 Ерш

"Зачем Китаю провоцировать волнения в Тибете, портить себе международный имидж?"

Провоцировать волнения для того, выставить тибетцев в дурном свете и  закрыть Тибет для туристов во время Олимпиады.
Свежа в памяти Московская Олимпиада, когда подновляли потемкинские  фасады и удаляли нежелательные элементы публике с глаз долой. Впрочем, публика в конце концов просто не поехала.

 Дело именно в имидже.   И в том, кто как его понимает.

И , уважаемый Ерш, как я понял из Ваших ответов, дело скорее  в  личных мировоззренческих установках.  Вы однозначно "болеете" за  Китай, и, возможно, за  другие авторитарные режимы, для многих  же авторитаризм  - худшее из зол, то, что тормозит совершенствование, а демократия, худо-бедно, на сегодняшний день - "лучшее" из сансарных зол  для буддиста.

Отсюда и мои попытки ответить на Ваши вопросы едва ли Вас устроят.

Ну, что с того, если я скажу, что такова природа диктатуры. 
Зачем Китаю вообще понадобилось завоевывать Тибет? Кого-то там подавлять  50 лет, и так далее и так далее. Разве это не портит международный имидж? Или имидж портят те, кто об этом рассказывают? :Smilie:  

Зачем таким режимам, как Корея, Кампучия,Коммунистический   Вьетнам  Южно-Американским диктатурам, и проч. и проч., тому же СССР
понадобилось бесконечное количество раз портить свой международный имидж? Или дело просто в оценке ?
Я предвижу, что Вы скажете, что все это не так, и в свою очередь приведете цитаты Памкина о том, как  многочисленные враги строят козни во отношении  России и вредят коммунистическому Китаю.

Поэтому лучше поставить точку. И  искренне - всех благ!

----------


## Саша П.

Далай Лама:

"...Единственное оружие, единственная сила – справедливость, Правда. Я приведу пример, когда насилие, помимо того, что является ошибочным решением, еще и контрпродуктивно. И во время выступлений протеста в 80-х годах тибетцев обвиняли в массовых убийствах, и только лишь потом выяснилось, что для провоцирования выступлений в Тибет были направлены китайские агенты. Невозможно осуществить независимый контроль. Другой пример. Несколько дней назад в Катманду били окна, осуществляли акты насилия: у нас есть доказательства, что вновь именно китайские агенты нагнетали напряженность между местными общинами и тибетцами. То же самое произошло и в Дхарамсале два года назад, когда был сожжен магазин, принадлежавший индусу..."

----------


## Dondhup

"И , уважаемый Ерш, как я понял из Ваших ответов, дело скорее в личных мировоззренческих установках. Вы однозначно "болеете" за Китай, и, возможно, за другие авторитарные режимы, для многих же авторитаризм - худшее из зол, то, что тормозит совершенствование, а демократия, худо-бедно, на сегодняшний день - "лучшее" из сансарных зол для буддиста."

Ситуация в мире сложная, с точки зрения практики Дхармы авторитарный Китай может быть не лучше чем либеральный Запад. И в тех странах, которые считаются демократическими, также массовая культура привязывает людей к сансаре только другими методами.

----------


## Skyku

Премьер Госсовета КНР Вэнь Цзябао готов к диалогу с Далай-ламой при условии отказа Тибета от полной независимости и  насилия. Как передает Reuters, об заявил премьер-министр Великобритании Гордон Браун после телефонной беседы с китайским коллегой.

«Премьер сказал мне, что при условии выполнения двух данных Далай-ламой обещаний – отказаться от поддержки полной независимости Тибета и воздержаться от насилия – он будет готов начать диалог с Далай-ламой», – заявил Браун в Палате Общин.
...
Власти Китая утверждают, что есть  доказательства того, что общественные беспорядки 14 марта в  административном центре ТАР были запланированной акцией, устроенной сообща сепаратистами – соратниками Далай-ламы внутри  страны и за ее пределами. Сегодня же премьер Китая Вэнь Цзябао официально заявил, что беспорядки организовал Далай-лама. Вэнь назвал «лживыми» заявления Далай-ламы, обвинившего китайские власти в осуществлении «культурного геноцида» в Тибете.
(источник)

----------


## Galina

ВАТИКАН, 19 мар - РИА Новости, 
Елизавета Зорина. 

Папа Римский Бенедикт XVI призвал к установлению мира в Тибете, где на прошлой неделе в результате массовых беспорядков погибли десятки человек. 

"Применением насилия не разрешаются проблемы, они лишь усугубляются", - сказал понтифик в среду по завершении всеобщей аудиенции. 

На минувшей неделе в Тибете продолжались беспорядки, начавшиеся 10 марта после разгона властями демонстрации, посвященной 49-й годовщине восстания в Лхасе, которое закончилось изгнанием духовного лидера Тибета Далай-ламы. В пятницу появились сообщения о поджогах в центре Лхасы. Китайское агентство Синьхуа сообщало, что во время беспорядков было зафиксировано около 300 локальных пожаров. По данным китайских властей, в ходе мятежа погибли 13 человек. Сторонники же духовного лидера Тибета в изгнании в воскресенье заявили о 80 погибших и 72 раненых. 

Бенедикт XVI также сообщил, что он с большим вниманием следит за новостями, поступающими в эти дни из Тибета. 

"Обратимся к Всевышнему с просьбой вразумить всех и дать каждому храбрость стать на путь диалога и терпимости", - добавил он. 

Папа в среду впервые призвал к миру в Тибете. То, что он обошел эту тему во время традиционной воскресной мессы на площади Святого Петра в Ватикане, вызвало бурную полемику. 

После официального разрыва отношений с Китаем в 1951 году, который произошел из-за признания Тайваня независимым государством Папой Римским Пием XII , Святой Престол стремится к нормализации отношений с Пекином. 

В Китае сегодня живут более десяти миллионов католиков, причем большая их часть посещает неофициальную церковь. Официальную же церковь полностью контролирует государство, которое назначает епископов. 


http://www.rian.ru/society/20080319/101705479.html

----------


## Саша П.

> Но на второй взгляд, вся эта заваруха выгодна товарищу Бин Ладену. И вышеописанный сценарий тоже. Сорвать Олимпиаду, на которой состязаются бесстыжие полуголые мужики и тетки, - дело святое и богоугодное. Уничтожить еще один очаг буддизма - тоже замечательно. Если при этом удастся еще сильнее нагнуть американскую экономику, то это просто праздник сердца. А если удастся спровоцировать серьезный кризис в самом Китае, то тогда можно поднимать на уши Синьцзян и вот это уже будет серьезно.


Да... Есть точки пересечения, ситуации, когда бывшим противникам придется объединиться перед лицом новой  опасности. 
Формальный конфликт  Запад  contra  Китай/пост СССР - пустяк и вчерашний день по сравнению реальными угрозами.

----------


## Dondhup

Общая ситуация в мире ухудшается.

----------


## Саша П.

> Ситуация в мире сложная, с точки зрения практики Дхармы авторитарный Китай может быть не лучше чем либеральный Запад. И в тех странах, которые считаются демократическими, также массовая культура привязывает людей к сансаре только другими методами.


Если это мне, то я вырос в СССР и хорошо помню ситуацию с религией и практикой Дхармы. Она была плачевной. 

Даже если оставить расстрелы лам и лагеря, даже в мирные 60 -80е   годы шансы для практика сводились к минимуму. Отсутствие свободы передвижения, возможности просто контактировать с Учителями, самая малость  книг  в самиздате, и так далее, затрудняли совершенствование тех, кто пытался это делать, и в купе с антирелигиозной пропагандой "закрывала  двери" тысячам других существ. 
Это  коренным образом изменилось в 90е, когда люди смогли ездить  сами в другие страны, приглашать наставников, создавать центры и строить храмы, издавать  и приобретать литературу, и что самое главное иметь религиозные убеждения, за которые они теперь не имели неприятностей от властей. Исчезла сама атмосфера страха и авидьи, и само то, что многие сейчас это плохо понимают, подтверждает, что случились  хоть какие-то изменения.

Да, конечно, сансара несет много соблазнов, но в СССР  у людей просто фактически не было выбора, к чему им привязываться. Да и к чему стремиться.

----------


## Galina

*Позиция Индии по проблеме Тибета.*

19.03.2008, 18.16

Ситуация в Тибете стала в последние дни серьезным испытанием для индийской дипломатии. . . http://www.itar-tass.com/level2.html?NewsID=12494066

----------


## Seagull

Однако именно благодаря молитавам людей во всем мире количество убитых в Тибете в этот раз ограничилось 80-ти человеками , и именно благодаря молитвам (и только им - все внешние переговоры это следствие духовной роаботы ,проведенной людьми , а значит вторичны) ситуация в Тибете может измениться и разрешиться в пользу Тибета окончательно .

----------


## Seagull

И еще , мне кажется , один из способов высказать свой протест политике Китая в Тибете , просто отказаться покупать китайские товары с этого дня .

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Непонятно: я Пампа заблокировал только на 8 часов, время давно прошло, а под ником по-прежнему написано "Заблокирован". Уже и предупреждение отменил - никаких изменений. Кто-нибудь из модераторов, посмотрите, что не так.

----------


## Dondhup

Саша П., я не спорю с тем что тоталитаризм создает множество явных препятствий для практики Дхары, но общество потребления создает другие препятствия. Оружие Мары прежде всего - искушение  :Smilie:

----------


## sidhi

> И еще , мне кажется , один из способов высказать свой протест политике Китая в Тибете , просто отказаться покупать китайские товары с этого дня .


не начем в сети работать будет  и форум закроют.... :Wink:

----------


## Seagull

> не начем в сети работать будет  и форум закроют


Воздержавшись от покупок китайских товаров , мы отказываемся косвенно финансировать китайскую армию , убивающую монахов в Тибете .
И потом , ведь всегда можно найти аналогичные товары , произведенные в какой-нибудь другой стране (при желании , конечно).

----------


## Galina

*Несмотря на жесткие ограничения Канадской телекомпании CTV удалось снять зрелищный протест тибетцев в Гансу*
Китай предпринял значительные усилия для того, чтобы скрыть происходящее в Тибете от представителей зарубежных средств массовой информации. Однако журналистам канадской телекомпании СTV удалось не только стать свидетелями массовой акции протеста в провинции Гансу, но и передать в эфир редчайший материал, сообщает AFP.

В видеоклипе более 1000 тибетцев, многие верхом на лошадях, врываются в небольшой городок в провинции Гансу, в восточной части Тибета, берут захватом здание местной администрации, срывают вывешенный на школе китайский флаг и водружают знамя свободного Тибета.

Демонстрация была разогнана с применением слезоточивого газа, передает CTV.

Репортаж CTV был вчера вывешен на портале YouTube и находится в открытом доступе. Как сообщалось ранее, популярный видеосайт был блокирован на территории КНР после размещения там десятка роликов с кадрами о происходящем в Лхасе. Вскоре, как указывает портал www.cybersecurity.ru, поступили сообщения о блокировке новостного сайта Yahoo News, после чего китайские пользователи лишились доступа к поисковой машине Yahoo, сайту британской газеты Guardian, веб-сайтам Times Online, газет Los Angeles Times и New York Times.

При этом премьер Госсовета КНР Вэнь Цзябао заявил на состоявшейся вчера пресс-конференции, что правительство Китая не исключает возможности поездки иностранных журналистов в административный центр Тибетского автономного района город Лхасу.

"Мы можем обсудить возможность организации поездки в Лхасу группы иностранных журналистов для того, чтобы они познакомились с ситуацией в городе", - заявил премьер на пресс-конференции по завершении сессии Всекитайского собрания народных представителей.
Как сообщает РИА "Новости", Вэнь Цзябао подчеркнул, что китайская сторона "с пониманием относится к повышенному вниманию СМИ всех стран к обстановке в Лхасе". 

Остается неясным, когда именно правительство КНР планирует осуществить свои обещания, однако легко предположить, какой именно характер будут носить разрешенные Пекином поездки журналистов в Тибет.

На протяжении последних лет Китай неоднократно устраивал «рекламные» туры для представителей зарубежной прессы в Тибетский автономный район в попытках контролировать мировое общественное мнение о ситуации в регионе. Летом 2007 года, в рамках Года Китая в России, подобная поездка в Лхасу была устроена и для российской прессы. Результат пропагандистских усилий оказался менее чем утешительным для китайских властей: телеканал «НТВ», в частности, ответил на приглашение репортажем с красноречивым названием «Шамбала под красным флагом».

Живущий в Дхарамсале, на севере Индии, духовный лидер тибетского буддизма, трижды принимал в своей резиденции обширные группы представителей российских средств массовой информации. 

«Жители всех стран должны иметь представление о том, что происходит на этой планете, - отметил Далай-лама на третьей по счету пресс-конференции, состоявшейся 8 ноября 2007 года и приуроченной к «Фестивалю буддийской культуры России и Монголии» в Дхарамсале. - Куда бы я ни направлялся, я всегда говорю представителям СМИ – у вас колоссальные потенциальные возможности для того, чтобы способствовать созданию здорового общества, в котором больше сострадания».

Юлия Жиронкина
www.savetibet.ru - Сохраним Тибет!

Видеорепортаж CtV - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qxm2obArsBs

----------


## Ондрий

> Воздержавшись от покупок китайских товаров , мы отказываемся косвенно финансировать китайскую армию , убивающую монахов в Тибете .


......, в том числе оставить без еды и тех, кто эти товары в поте лица производил за чашку риса в день. Тем более, что товары *уже закуплены, оплачены* и находятся на российских оптовых базах вагонами и на полках магазинов

----------


## ullu

> Воздержавшись от покупок китайских товаров , мы отказываемся косвенно финансировать китайскую армию , убивающую монахов в Тибете .
> И потом , ведь всегда можно найти аналогичные товары , произведенные в какой-нибудь другой стране (при желании , конечно).


и финансировать армию другой страны, которая будет убивать кого-то другого  :Smilie: 
а китайцы тоже пусть с голоду перемрут теперь

----------


## Seagull

> ......, в том числе оставить без еды и тех, кто эти товары в поте лица производил за чашку риса в день. Тем более, что товары *уже закуплены, оплачены* и находятся на российских оптовых базах вагонами и на полках магазинов



Я же написала , что это "один из способов".
Допускаю, что он не всеми может быть принят и одобрен.
Колхоз дело добровольное , как говорится .

----------


## Aleksey L.

в любом государстве политика - дело рук горстки товарищей, которым не западло взяться за это довольно грязное дело с попустительства так называемых избирателей - горожан. при этом для держания в узде используются все доступные на данный момент средства контроля за населением. чем больше агентов задействовано - тем вернее результат. 

поэтому пока рядовой китаец не поймет, как его нагло обманывают, обделяют и утаивают жизненно ценную информацию, или пока в китае не начнутся забастовки или же что-то вдруг внезапно не случится с их правительством, ничего особо не поменяется.

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

А зачем рядовому китайцу что-то понимать? Ему и так хорошо.

----------


## Ветлана

Поставь свою подпись под петицией! http://www.avaaz.org/en/tibet_end_the_violence/98.php

----------


## Galina

20 марта. Дхарамсала. Митинг перед Намгьял Гомпой. Видео - http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x4r...2782_lifestyle

Источник: http://keramist.livejournal.com/

----------


## Galina

Китайские власти подтвердили, что в ходе подавления акций протеста в Тибете было арестовано 24 человека. 

Государственные СМИ Китая впервые сообщили о том, что аресты произошли не только в Лхасе, но и в соседних с Китаем провинциях Сычуань и Ганьсу. 

Официальное агентство Синьхуа назвала протестующих "бандитами", которые причинили "серьезный ущерб", разгромив магазины и государственные учреждения. 

В четверг газета Tibet Daily сообщила, что арестованы были люди, "угрожавшие национальной безопасности, совершавшие поджоги, грабежи" и другие правонарушения.

Правозащитники утверждают, что при подавлении акций протеста в Тибете были убиты до 100 человек. Китайские власти говорят о 13 погибших, при этом в Пекине утверждают, что они стали жертвами погромов, организованных протестующими. 

Интернет-сайт правительства приводит слова генерального прокурора Лхасы, заявившего, что подозреваемые должны быть "сурово наказаны ради соблюдения закона". 

Как утверждают в Пекине, в среду в Лхасе более 170 тибетцев сдалось властям Китая, пообещавшим снисхождение тем, кто добровольно прекратит сопротивление. 

Власти Китая наложили запрет на работу в Тибете западных журналистов. 

Те из репортеров, которым удалось остаться в Лхасе, передают об увеличении количестве полицейских в городе. 

"Везде полиция, и вчера мы впервые увидели, как полицейские проводят обыск в домах", - сказал в четверг в интервью Би-би-си немецкий журналист Георг Блюме. 

*Призыв к диалогу* 

Как сообщил корреспондент Би-би-си, находящийся в регионе, к границе Тибета за последние дни было стянуты войска. 

Духовный лидер Тибета Далай-лама призвал международное сообщество поддержать "наши попытки решить проблемы Тибета, начав диалог". 

Премьер-министр Великобритании Гордон Браун и принц Чарльз подтвердили свое намерение встретиться с Далай-ламой, визит которого в Лондон запланирован на май. 

Перспектива встречи британского премьера и Далай-ламы уже вызвала негативную реакцию со стороны официального Китая, который обвиняет духовного лидера Тибета в организации беспорядков. 

В четверг к странам, публично выразившим осуждение действиям Китая в Тибете, присоединилась и Австралия. 

Министр иностранных дел Австралии выразил озабоченность положением в Тибете и призвал Китай снять ограничения на работу иностранных журналистов на этой территории. 

На этой неделе ООН также заявило о своей обеспокоенности излишним применением силы по отношению к тибетцам. 

http://news.bbc.co.uk/hi/russian/int...00/7306313.stm

----------


## Galina

Духовный лидер Тибета Далай-лама готов встретиться с председателем КНР Ху Цзиньтао, но не в Пекине, сообщает в четверг РИА Новости со ссылкой агентство Франс Пресс.

На пресс-конференции в индийском городе Дхарамсала, где расположена резиденция "тибетского правительства в изгнании", Далай-лама заявил о том, что встретится с китайскими руководителями, отметив, однако, что встреча не может состояться в Пекине.

"Между тем, если Китай четко подтвердит (свое намерение вести диалог с тибетским правительством в изгнании), естественно, я буду этому рад. Я рад, я готов встретиться после этого кризиса, через несколько недель, несколько месяцев", - добавил духовный лидер тибетцев.

Ситуация в Тибете обострилась 10 марта после разгона властями демонстрации, посвященной 49-й годовщине восстания в Лхасе, которое закончилось изгнанием Далай-ламы. В пятницу появились сообщения о поджогах в центре Лхасы. По данным китайских властей, в беспорядках погибли 13 человек. Однако сторонники духовного лидера Тибета в изгнании в воскресенье заявили о 80 погибших и 72 раненых.

"Что касается жертв (беспорядков в Тибете на минувшей неделе), мы не располагаем точными цифрами. Некоторые говорят, что погибли шесть человек, другие - сто. Я обеспокоен тем, что беспорядки действительно могли унести жизни многих людей", - сказал Далай-лама.

Китайские власти в среду высказали "серьезную озабоченность" намерением британского премьер-министра Гордона Брауна встретиться с духовным лидером Тибета в изгнании Далай-ламой XIV во время его визита в Великобританию в мае.

Глава правительства Соединенного королевства подтвердил, что намерен провести встречу с Далай-ламой во время его визита в Великобританию, отвечая в среду на вопросы депутатов Палаты общин. Это произошло на фоне обострения ситуации в Тибете, где после разгона властями демонстрации вспыхнули массовые беспорядки.

МИД КНР убедительно просит Великобританию понять, каково "истинное лицо" Далай-ламы.

"Китай серьезно озабочен этим фактом (намерением Брауна встретиться с Далай-ламой). Как мы неоднократно указывали, Далай-лама является политическим беженцем, чья деятельность направлена на раскол Китая под маской религии", - заявил официальный представитель китайского МИД.

Ранее Гордон Браун после беседы с главой китайского правительства заявил, что премьер Госсовета КНР Вэнь Цзябао готов к диалогу с Далай-ламой при условии отказа от полной независимости Тибета и от насилия.

Встречи Далай-ламы осенью 2007 года с канадским премьер-министром Стивеном Харпером, немецким канцлером Ангелой Меркель и президентом США Джорджем Бушем, также вызвали крайне негативную реакцию со стороны официального Пекина, который расценивает подобные контакты как вмешательство в свои внутренние дела. 

http://www.rian.ru/world/20080320/101779104.html

----------


## Galina

_Составлена Его Святейшеством XIV-м Далай-ламой Тибета,
29 сентября 1960 года в его временной штаб-квартире в Сварг Ашраме, в Дхарамсале, Индия_ 

О Будды и Бодхисаттвы, 
Ученики прошлого, настоящего и грядущего,
Украшенные чудесными достоинствами,
Огромными и неизмеримыми, как океан.
Вы, кто взирает на беззащитных существ с любовью родителей;
Прошу вас, внемлите правдивым словам молитвы моей, исполненной боли.

Учения Будды в их полноте способны унять страдания самсары 
И безмятежность поисков счастья для себя одного.
Пусть они процветают, неся благополучие и счастье во все уголки огромного мира.
О хранители Дхармы, ученые мужи и созерцатели, достигшие необычайных высот,
Пусть славен будет ваш благой десятиступенчатый путь. 

Обычные существа, претерпевающие непрерывные страдания,
Живущие под гнетом дурных деяний,
Чья мощь велика, и неизвестно, положен ли будет предел.
Пусть улягутся ваши страхи пред беспощадной войной, голодом и недугами.
Дышите свободно в океане счастья и благости. 

Народ Страны снегов, люди особой веры, 
Немилосердно, тысячей способов, 
Истребляют вас орды варваров, пришедших из тьмы.
Пусть силою сострадания [высших существ] 
Остановится вскоре этот поток крови и слез. 

Те же, безудержные в своем изуверстве, вызывающие сочувствие,
До того озлоблены собственным омрачением, 
Что готовы истребить и себя, и других -
Пусть они обретут око мудрости и поймут,
Что следует совершать, а чего сторониться.
Пусть пребудут они в ореоле радости и любви. 

Пусть эта искренняя молитва о полной свободе всего Тибета,
Свободе, которой мы так долго ждём, будет услышана без промедления.
Ниспошлите благую возможность вскоре в счастье отпраздновать 
Возвращение свободы в жизни мирской и духовной. 

О заступник Ченрезиг, с состраданием ты взираешь
На тех, кто претерпел мириады мучений,
Отдал свою драгоценную жизнь, тело, богатство
Ради Учения, Сангхи, людей и Страны снегов. 

Пламенные молитвы возносит Заступник Ченрезиг 
Пред буддами и бодхисаттвами,
Прося их явить свою милость Стране снегов многострадальной.
Пусть благие плоды этих молитв не замедлят явиться. 

Силой глубинной взаимозависимости пустоты и относительных проявлений,
Силой великого сострадания Трех Драгоценностей и обращенных к ним этих Слов Истины,
Силой незыблемого закона причин и следствий,
Пусть эта искренняя молитва не знает преград и будет услышана вскоре.


http://savetibet.ru/2008/03/20/words_of_truth.html

----------


## Skyku

Власти КНР впервые официально признали, что массовые беспорядки не ограничились Тибетским автономным районом и перекинулись на соседние провинции.

Агентство Синьхуа подтвердило, что серьезные волнения имели место в провинциях Сычуань и Ганьсу, где этнические тибетцы громили офисы госучреждений и магазины. 

Получить объективную информацию о происходящих в Тибете событиях не представляется возможным. Власти Китая выдворили из неспокойного высокогорного региона всех иностранных корреспондентов, в том числе большую группу гонконгских репортеров, у которых перед этим были изъяты снимки и видеоматериалы.
Chinanews.Ru

----------


## Galina

_Власти Китая подавили восстание, но не решили проблему сепаратизма_

Власти Китая вчера объявили о восстановлении порядка и законности в Тибете, где более недели продолжались волнения коренного населения. Вместе с тем власти предупредили, что "ожесточенная и кровавая" борьба с "сепаратистской кликой далай-ламы" не завершена — она в самом разгаре. Подобная позиция может привести к усилению радикализма в Тибете, и тогда проигравшим окажется Пекин.

*Кладбищенская тишина*

Во вторник вечером из Китая поступили сообщения о том, что участники беспорядков в Лхасе начали добровольно сдаваться полиции. К полуночи таких "добровольцев" китайские власти насчитали 105 человек. Местное телевидение Тибета сообщило, что все они были "участниками акций, связанных с избиениями, погромами, грабежами и поджогами".

Тем временем правозащитники и организации, выступающие за независимость Тибета, сообщили о получении многочисленных свидетельств о том, что в ходе подавления волнений войсками и полицией были зверски убиты многие монахи. Вчера в штаб-квартире правительства Тибета в изгнании в индийском городе Дхарамсала группа монахов из монастыря Кирти представила 32 снимка, на которых, по их словам, запечатлены трупы монахов из монастыря Нгаба (провинция Сычуань) со следами пыток. Монахи из Кирти, пробравшиеся в Индию тайными тропами, рассказали, что получили снимки по электронной почте вместе с сообщением об убийстве 20 монахов.

В подтверждение сказанного один из монахов в присутствии журналистов связался по мобильному телефону со своим племянником, монахом из Нгабы, который рассказал, что видел тела 20 монахов, лежащие во дворе монастыря. Сейчас, по его словам, обстановка в окрестностях монастыря спокойная — везде полно солдат и полицейских, которые разрешают перемещаться по улицам только при наличии документов, подтверждающих право на проживание в этой районе.

Впрочем, для Пекина важно было не только погасить недовольство тибетцев, но и сделать это так, чтобы не вызвать слишком резкого возмущения мирового сообщества и не поставить под угрозу проведение в Китае Олимпийских игр. Пока китайским властям это удается. Если не считать заявления главы МИД Франции Бернара Кушнера, призвавшего подумать об отказе присутствовать на церемонии открытия игр, официальных призывов к бойкоту Олимпиады до сих пор не прозвучало. Вчера вице-президент оргкомитета Олимпийских игр-2008 Цзян Сяоюй сообщил, что "ситуация в Тибете в основном стабилизировалась, и шествие олимпийского огня по его территории осуществляется в соответствии с планом". "Будьте уверены, что бы ни произошло в Тибете или соседних с ним регионах, с олимпийским огнем все будет в порядке",— заверил Цзян Сяоюй.

*Кровавая борьба*

Однако наступившее в Тибете затишье может оказаться недолгим. Хотя далай-лама и призвал тибетцев отказаться от насилия, премьер правительства Тибета в изгнании Самдон Ринпоче вчера заявил, что это было всего лишь "пожелание" и что находящиеся в изгнании не могут приказывать живущим в Тибете, поэтому тибетцы вольны сами выбирать формы протеста.

То, что борьба еще предстоит и она будет жесткой, вчера признали и китайские власти. Секретарь комитета КПК Тибетского автономного района Чжан Цинли заявил в интервью газете "Чжунго Сицзан синьвэньбао": "Мы оказались в центре ожесточенной, кровавой борьбы не на жизнь, а на смерть с кликой далай-ламы, и в этой борьбе льется кровь". Чжан Цинли назвал далай-ламу "шакалом в рясе буддийского монаха, духом зла с человеческим лицом и звериным сердцем" и заверил, что "победа в борьбе с сепаратизмом будет одержана".

Подобные заявления, как и регулярно звучащие из Пекина обвинения в адрес далай-ламы в сепаратизме вообще и организации последних волнений в Тибете в частности, свидетельствуют, по мнению экспертов, в неспособности китайского руководства признать неприятную истину: политика КНР в отношении Тибета провалилась. Совершив крутой поворот в экономике от казарменного коммунизма к рынку, китайское руководство решило, что достаточно накормить народ, чтобы он забыл о своих национальных претензиях. Действительно, за годы реформ жизненный уровень в Тибете заметно вырос, но с духовными ценностями тибетцев дело обстоит не столь радужно.

Разрешив исповедовать буддизм, китайские власти ввели жесткие квоты на количество монахов в тибетских монастырях. Кроме того, под лозунгом "автономии Тибета" скрывается довольно жесткий партийный контроль. Тибетцы представлены лишь в органах административного управления, но куда более могущественные партийные комитеты возглавляют только китайцы. Китайские власти отказались признать выбранного находящимся в изгнании далай-ламой панчен-ламу (он будет наставником нового далай-ламы после ухода нынешнего лидера тибетцев.— "Ъ") и назначили свою кандидатуру. Сейчас портреты официального панчен-ламы висят во всех тибетских монастырях, зато портреты далай-ламы запрещены — монахи хранят их в амулетах под рясами.

Такая политика Пекина лишь усиливает ненависть тибетцев к китайцам: в ходе последних событий в Лхасе это вылилось в нападения на китайцев и погромы их собственности. Именно эта политика, а не финансовая поддержка международных неправительственных организаций или ЦРУ (как принято считать) привела к укреплению в тибетской эмиграции радикалов, выступающих против предложенного далай-ламой "срединного пути" примирения с Китаем: согласие на реальную автономию Тибета в обмен на сохранение тибетской культуры и уважение прав ее народа. Усиление радикалов делает переговоры между Пекином и далай-ламой практически невозможными.

Как заявил "Ъ" директор Центра Восточной Азии и ШОС МГИМО Александр Лукин, нынешняя ситуация в Тибете свидетельствует о провале национальной политики пекинского руководства. Дальнейшее игнорирование далай-ламы только усугубит ситуацию, приведет к усилению радикального крыла в тибетском национальном движении. Его отставка, о возможности которой далай-лама заявил во вторник, не решит проблемы.

Выход из тупиковой ситуации, которая чревата для Китая новыми восстаниями в Тибете и дестабилизацией ситуации в этом и других регионах, может быть, по мнению эксперта, только один: возвращение к соглашению 1951 года, по которому Тибет получил от властей КНР те же права, что сейчас имеют Гонконг и Макао. Соглашение было нарушено в 1959 году. В районах, административно отделенных от Тибета, но населенных тибетцами, китайские власти начали насаждать коммунистические порядки. Там вспыхнуло восстание, которое перекинулось на территорию Тибетского автономного района. Далай-лама не поддержал восстания, призвав к миру. Но мир принесли китайские войска, подавившие восстание силой. Далай-лама вынужден был бежать в Индию. Сейчас, считает господин Лукин, настала пора разрешить ему вернуться обратно и сесть с ним за стол переговоров. Пока его действительно не вынудили уйти радикалы, признающие только один путь — кровавой борьбы.


Андрей Ъ-Иванов

http://www.kommersant.ru/doc-y.aspx?DocsID=868860

----------


## Galina

Дхарамсала, 21 марта.

"на улицах грустно. Похоже, люди уже начали опускать руки - к ним постепенно приходит понимание того, что мир не сможет защитить их семьи в Тибете. Теперь уже надежда прослеживается в глазах далеко не у каждого. После фотографий, облетевших весь Маклеод, многие готовы к тому, что их родственники уже мертвы. Из-за информационной блокады узнать что-либо достоверно практически невозможно"...http://community.livejournal.com/ru_...4.html?#cutid1

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x4ryub_mvi2891_news - видео

----------


## sidhi

http://www.regnum.ru/news/973074.html

http://www.regnum.ru/news/974212.html

----------


## Galina

*Акция протеста у китайского посольства в Москве*

Опубликовано - в пт, 21/03/2008 - 17:26. Новости Тибет 

Получено официальное разрешение от Российских властей на проведение Акции протеста у Китайского посольства.

Пикет состоится в среду, 26 марта с 12-00 до 15-00 в сквере у здания китайского посольства в Москве.

Просим приходить всех, кто желает поддержать народ Тибета!

Адрес посольства : ул. Дружбы д.6.(м. Университет)

http://buddha.ru/content/?q=node/71

----------


## JuniorUK

http://news.xinhuanet.com/english/20...nt_7829932.htm



> According to a press release issued here Thursday from the Chinese Foreign Ministry, Russian, Belarusian and Vietnamese foreign ministry spokesmen all expressed their support for China's efforts to stop the unlawful activities in an aim to restore local peace and stability and their confidence in China's capability of hosting the Olympic Games.

----------


## Galina

Источник: www.Mounteverest.net

Ситуация в Тибете - вызов совести мира. Мир должен знать, что происходит.

_21 марта немецкая Der Spiegel написала, что Тибетский кризис зажег уникальную войну онлайн между Китаем и его противниками, захватившую целый мир._ Видео на Youtube, и комментарии в блогах банятся и умышленно ломаются для того, чтобы исказить информацию, и заменить ее на китайские источники. после 17 марта огромное количество новых пользователей завели себе аккаунты на Youtube на английском языке, и создают видимость, что заинтересованы только китайскими пропагандистскими видео. 

Известный форум Spiegel Online отметил необычно большое число вновь зарегистрированных пользователей, начиная с прошлого уикэнда, многие из которых изо всех сил защищают поведение китайцев в Тибете. Англоязычные тексты Wikipedia о Тибете были изменены сотни раз за прошлые три дня, чаще всего на оскорбительные выпады против страны, Буддийских монахов и Далай-ламы. 

Но мир наносит ответный удар. В микро-блогах распространяются контрзаявления; Открываются новые вебсайты в защиту Тибета. Дискуссии делают ссылки друг на друга, формируя огромную сеть, которую все труднее контролировать.

"Глобальная информация идет вне официальных СМИ," - сообщает Der Spiegel, "состоящих изо лжи, пропаганды и намеренного искажения – хотя остаются среди них и честные, не подлежащие цензуре информационные источники»

Китайские власти используют Интернет, чтобы выкорчевать противников и другими способами. ФБР отметила нападения на домены Safe Darfur; американский Госдеп заявляет, что такие нападения со стороны китайских властей продолжаются в течение многих лет. 

В то время как много сайтов запрещены, некоторые раскрученные пошли на сотрудничество. Китайский Yahoo разместил на главной странице "наиболее полезный" баннер для тибетцев, где китайские власти публикуют телефонный номер, куда анонимно могут звонить осведомители. Французский источник новостей Observer сообщает, что это произошло после того, как компания помогла китайской полиции в ее запросе по журналисту Ши Тао, который имел адрес электронной почты с Yahoo. Журналист был приговорен к десяти годам тюрьмы в 2005 за "разглашение государственной тайны". Позже Yahoo обеспечил улики против по крайней мере трех других китайских диссидентов, согласно источнику. 

Пока китайцы трудятся в Интернет, в "реальной мировой" иностранной прессе публикуются призывы воздержаться от поездок в Сычуань, Ганьсу и район Qinghai, где тоже вспыхнули протесты. 

Американский спикер Палаты представителей Нэнси Пелози сказала после встречи с Далай-ламой в Индии: "ситуация в Тибете - вызов совести мира. Мир должен знать, что происходит". 

Альпинисты уже почувствовали это на себе, и теперь очередь Олимпийских СМИ. Китай вполне может запретить живое телевидение с площади Tiananmen во время Пекинских Олимпийских Игр, сообщает AP. 

Пересмотр прежнего обещания Пекина журналистам разрушило бы планы Дженерал Электрик NBC и других главных международных телекомпаний, заплативших сотни миллионов долларов за право живой трансляции. Если такое решение будет принято, это будет удар по телекомпаниям, деньги которых за право передавать игры составляют более половины доходов МОК. Самую большую сумму заплатила NBC - 2.3 миллиарда $ за права трансляции трех Олимпийских Игр с 2004 до 2008 — Афины, Турин и Пекин. 

Тем временем олимпийский огонь по-прежнему собираются пронести через покрытый трауром Тибет, закрытый Эверест, и все более и более охваченный восстанием Китай. Хотя Пекин утверждает, что игры должны быть "вне политики", блоггеры указывают, что к объявленному США бойкоту в 1980 летних Олимпийских Игр из-за советского вторжения в Афганистан, присоединились несколько других стран, включая Китай. 

Обещание Пекина Международному Олимпийскому Комитету, что игры будут способствовать открытости, рушится; Роберт Капп, прежний президент Совета по бизнесу США и Китая, сказал "Вашингтон Пост", что возможно, что широкое возмущение, особенно среди американцев, обеспокоенных правами человека, может стать настолько серьезным, "что некоторые компании окажутся перед трудным решением, стоит ли поддерживать эти Олимпийские Игры»

Государственные СМИ впервые признали, что полиция открыла огонь против протестующих в Китае. Агентство Ксинхуа сослалось на "самооборону", но подавление сопротивления, помимо Лхасы повторялось всюду и в других областях, и сейчас уже число тибетцев в заключении вероятно уже больше тысячи. Guardian сообщает, что огромное количество военизированной полиции и войск введено в западный Китай. Свидетели сообщили о конвоях, двигающихся в течение прошлых нескольких дней по направлению к Лхасе, состоящих из множества грузовиков с людьми, вооруженными автоматами и щитами. Маркировки и регистрационные номера транспортных средств были сняты, но это была техника Народной Освободительной Армии, а не Народной Вооруженной Полиции. 

Наконец, Phayul сообщил сегодня, что западные туристы, которые были в Монастыре Дрепунг 10-ого марта, прибыли в Катманду. Некоторые свидетельствуют, что видели монахов, бредущих к Лхасе под конвоем полиции. "В течение минуты они заполнили целый монастырь, и мы не знаем, что случилось с монахами после того, так как полиция и агенты безопасности в штатском следовали за нами всюду и мешали нам фотографировать или говорить с монахами," – сказали европейцы. Некоторые монахи успели написать поспешные сообщения на клочках бумаги, быстро вручив их туристам. Один монах сказал на ломаном английском, "Лхаса, монахи, фотографирует". 

Двое других туристов побывали в базовом лагере Эвереста, где было пусто, за исключением одинокого фургона кабельного телевидения, возможно готовящегося к съемкам события с олимпийским огнем.

Guardian сообщает, что огонь прибудет из Греции 31 марта, будет приветствоваться на великой церемонии на площади Tiananmen, а затем отправится к Эвересту. Потом огонь провезут по всему миру, и он вернется в Пекин 6 августа. 

По материалам www.ExplorersWeb 

http://www.risk.ru/users/lalena/3253/

----------


## Шаман

Тибет и Олимпийские игры 2008: Информационная война - это уже серьёзно.

----------


## Galina

Москва остается одной из немногих европейских столиц, где не прошли акции в поддержку Далай-ламы и тибетских буддистов. Напротив, министерство иностранных дел России, опередив Пакистан, Беларусь и Сирию, обозначило поддержку Пекина, заявив также о заметном углублении взаимодействия с Китаем "во внешнеполитической области". 

В пятницу, 21 марта, преподаватель техники единоборств кобудо и активный друг Тибета Илья Комаров передал в префектуру Западного административного округа Москвы уведомление группы граждан о намерении провести у посольства КНР в Российской Федерации коллективный пикет. Публичное мероприятие, в котором, как предполагается, примут участие около 200 человек, пройдет под лозунгами прекращения насилия в тибетских регионах Китая и выражения сострадания его жертвам. 

В ходе пикета активисты, среди которых не только члены буддийских общин, но и представители других вероисповеданий, деятели науки и искусства, намерены потребовать от китайского руководства прекратить кровопролитие в тибетских общинах, выразив сострадание жертвам насильственного подавления мирных выступлений тибетцев. Число жертв столкновений безоружного сельского населения с вооруженной милицией Китая, многочисленные подразделения которой введены в исторические провинции Тибета, растет день ото дня. С национальными флагами Тибета и свечами участники пикета собираются призвать Пекин к диалогу с Далай-ламой и тибетскими буддистами.

С точки зрения закона к формулировкам уведомления претензий быть не должно, считает оказывающий правовую поддержку организаторам пикета эксперт Института прав человека Лев Левинсон. Однако, отмечает он, префектура может использовать любой надуманный предлог для отказа в согласовании, чтобы затянуть затем рассмотрение возражений организаторов, пока не пройдет намеченная ими дата публичного мероприятия. Как указывают российские приверженцы относящейся к традиции цигун школы духовного и физического оздоровления «Фалуньгун», им неоднократно отказывали на том основании, что проведение митингов у посольства «противоречит статье 8 "Договора о добрососедстве, дружбе и сотрудничестве между КНР и РФ" от 16.07.2001, где определено, что ни одна из сторон не допускает создания и деятельности на своей территории организаций и групп, наносящих ущерб суверенитету, безопасности и территориальной целостности другой договаривающейся стороне» (именно такая формулировка штамповалась во всех отказах с 2005 года). В то же время российские общины тибетского буддизма до сих пор не рассматривались как угрожающие китайской стороне, а 22 января судья Никулинского районного суда Наталья Макарова постановила "признать незаконными" действия сотрудников ОВД "Раменки" УВД Западного административного округа Москвы по срыву пикета перед посольством КНР 25 марта 2007 года и задержанию его организаторов и участников. Напомним, что протоколы, составленные на трех буддисток, откликнувшихся на опубликованный сайтом "Сохраним Тибет!" призыв Калмыцкого регионального общества друзей Тибета и задержанных у посольства КНР 27 марта 2007 года, судья Айна Щугорева вообще объявила "липовыми", отказавшись принять к рассмотрению судом. 

Предстоящий коллективный пикет назначен на среду, отмечают его организаторы, чтобы обратить внимание на требования его участников сотрудников посольства, которые должны будут находиться на своих местах. Достаточно большое число пикетирующих предполагает, что на месте проведения мероприятия должен присутствовать представитель префектуры Западного административного округа, чтобы проконтролировать действия правоохранительных органов (с точки зрения закона префектура не имеет права запрещать пикетирование). Помимо этого, о своем присутствии во время проведения митинга заявили представители некоторых влиятельных правозащитных организаций России, участвующих в совместной работе с ГУВД Москвы по осуществлению контроля за действиями сотрудников милиции.

Валерий Никольский

Пикет состоится 26 марта с 12.00 до 15.00 в парке у здания посольства Китайской народной республики по адресу г.Москва, ул.Дружбы, 6

http://savetibet.ru/2008/03/22/tibet_moscow.html

----------


## Ersh

Прошу все новости по теме оставлять в этой ветке, и не дублировать сообщения в других разделах.

----------


## Нока

*Правительство Японии призывает КНР к «прозрачности» в освещении ситуации в Тибете*
900 тибетцев и сочувствующих им японцев приняли участие в акции против подавления китайскими властями народных волнений в Тибете, которая состоялась сегодня в Токио, сообщает ИТАР-ТАСС.

Активисты провели митинг в одном из токийских парков, где был зачитан призыв далай-ламы устранять разногласия путем диалога. После этого участники протеста с тибетскими флагами и фотографиями духовного лидера промаршировали по городским улицам, выкрикивая лозунг: "Свободу Тибету!". Отдельный митинг состоялся сегодня перед воротам китайского посольства в Токио. 

Генеральный секретарь кабинета министров Японии Нобутака Матимура в среду призвал правительство КНР предоставить полную информацию об урегулировании протестов в Тибете. «Честно говоря, у нас есть сомнения на тот счет, как именно Китай решает [этот вопрос], учитывая, что ни дипломаты, ни СМИ не были допущены к месту событий. Мы надеемся, что китайское правительство приложит усилия для повышения прозрачности в различных областях», - отметил представитель японского правительства в ходе пресс-конференции в Токио.

Премьер-министр Японии Ясуо Фукуда в пятницу выразил надежду на то, что вопрос с протестами в Тибете будет урегулирован до визита Председателя КНР Ху Цзиньтао в Японию, который запланирован на начало мая. 

Он также отметил, что «в случае необходимости» затронет этот вопрос на предстоящих переговорах с главой КНР.

Министр иностранных дел Японии Масахико Комура заявил в среду на заседании Палаты представителей, что ситуация в Тибет будет вынесена на повестку дня саммита представителей власти Японии и Китая, передает агентство MCOT.

Юлия Жиронкина
www.savetibet.ru - Сохраним Тибет!

----------


## Нока

*Эхо Москвы: «Если Китай не даст Тибету автономию, то беспорядки будут регулярно повторяться»*
Если Китай не даст Тибету автономию, то беспорядки подобные тем, которые имели место на прошлой неделе, будут регулярно повторяться, считает, директор центра исследований Восточной Азии, доктор исторических наук Александр Лукин, выступавший сегодня в эфире радиостанции «Эхо Москвы» . 

По данным китайских СМИ, число жертв беспорядков в Тибете достигло 19, еще 623 человека получили ранения. В свою очередь сторонники Далай-ламы, духовного лидера Тибета в изгнании, заявляют о 80 погибших.

«Эхо Москвы» также приводит сегодня слова председателя Европейского парламента Ханс-Герта Поттеринга, заявившего в интервью немецким СМИ, что он не исключает возможность бойкота Олимпиады в Пекине, если китайской руководство не изменит свою политику в Тибете. 

По мнению Поттеринга, заявление о том, что европейцы ни в коем случае не будут бойкотировать Олимпиаду, лишь поощрит Пекин в проведении нынешней политики в Тибете. Поттеринг так же сообщил, что на следующей неделе в Европарламенте состоятся дебаты, посвященные ситуации в Тибете.

www.savetibet.ru - Сохраним Тибет!

----------


## Ersh

Если здесь еще появится что-нибудь, кроме новостей, то будет удалено.

----------


## Нока

*Далай-лама: «Я принимаю на себя подозрения китайцев и отдаю им свое доверие и сострадание»*
В эксклюзивном интервью журналу «NEWSWEEK» Далай-лама говорит о насилии в Тибете, о том, каким видится ему будущее, а также о том, что ему удается спать, несмотря на чудовищное страдание, которое доставляют ему сообщения об убийствах в его стране…

На фоне стремительно разлетающихся новостей о массовой переброске китайских войск в Тибет и сообщений о сотнях арестов премьер Госсовета КНР Вэнь Цзябао (Wen Jiabao) заявил премьер-министру Великобритании Гордону Брауну о своей готовности начать переговоры с тибетским лидером в изгнании Далай-ламой, если тот скажет «нет» насилию и откажется от идеи независимости Тибета, - то есть, выдвинув условия, соблюдение которых Далай-лама уже гарантировал в своих ранних заявлениях. В ходе обширного 45-минутного интервью журналистам «NEWSWEEK» Мелинде Лю и Судипу Мазумдару в штаб-квартире Тибетского правительства в изгнании в Дхарамсале (Индия) Далай-лама говорил о своей готовности вести переговоры с Пекином, о своих опасениях в отношении будущего и о том, как некоторые правительственные чиновники в Китае тайно направили ему письма со словами сочувствия.


Фрагменты интервью Его Святейшества Далай-ламы журналу «NEWSWEEK»


- Как вы думаете, китайские чиновники по-прежнему надеются, что их проблемы с Тибетом исчезнут после вашей кончины?

Не знаю. Я совершенно не согласен с той точкой зрения, что борьба за Тибет окончится с моей смертью, и что с уходом Далай-ламы у Тибета не останется надежды. Старшее поколение, в Тибете и за его пределами, постепенно уйдет, но молодое - подхватит этот дух борьбы за свободу. Порой в своем волеизъявлении могут даже оказаться сильнее. Так что, после моей смерти на арену выйдет молодое поколение.

- Если бы Вэнь Цзябао или [Председатель КНР] Ху Цзиньтао сидели бы сейчас в этой комнате перед Вами, что бы вы им сказали?

Я всегда цитирую Дэна Сяопиня и говорю: «Пожалуйста, ищите истину, опираясь на факты». Это очень важно. Я бы призвал их выяснить, что в действительности творится в умах тибетцев и что в действительности происходит на земле [Тибета]. Это бы я сказал премьер-министру Вэнь Цзябао, если бы он пришел сюда. Безусловно, я с большим уважением отношусь к ним обоим, особенно к Вэнь Цзябао. На вид он очень мягкий человек. Я бы также попросил его: «Подтвердите свои недавние обвинения [в том, что Далай-лама спровоцировал волнения в Тибете]». (Смеется)

- Есть ли какие-либо каналы коммуникации с китайским руководством, которые бы давали вам представление об их ответной реакции?

Не слишком серьезные. Мы по-прежнему пользуемся обычными каналами.

- Как вам кажется, новые технологии – сотовые телефоны, цифровые фотографии, еmail и так далее – усложняют ли они попытки властей контролировать беспорядки?

О, да. 

- Или делают такой контроль невозможным?

Сегодня власти пытаются контролировать [ситуацию], закрывая доступ к подобным услугам. Но им все равно крайне трудно осуществлять контроль.

- В чем различие между тем, что происходит сейчас, и волнениями в Лхасе в конце 80-х?

В то время волнения охватывали в основном Лхасу и ее окрестности. И, да, отличие в том, что теперь фото- и видеосъемки событий можно видеть повсюду. Но главное отличие – в степени глубины того недовольства, [которое испытывают тибетцы]. Сегодня даже те тибетцы, которые населяют китайские провинции, выходят [на демонстрации] с флагами Тибета. Я был весьма удивлен [столь отчетливым недовольством людей в регионах далеких от Лхасы]. Сегодня весь тибетский народ испытывает очень сильные чувства. Если бы [китайские власти] на самом деле относились к тибетцам как братьям и сестрам и как к равным, если бы они доверяли им, такого бы никогда не случилось.

- Даже те тибетцы, которые пользуются привилегированным положением и учатся в элитных университетах для меньшинств в таких китайских городах, как Пекин и Ланчжоу, организовали молебны и мирные протесты. Почему?

Да, да. Если они испытывают недовольство, можете представить себе, что чувствуют кочевники. Я периодически встречаюсь с богатыми тибетцами, у которых прочное материальное положение и хорошие дома. Я встречался с одним таким человеком, который сперва сказал мне, что ему не о чем волноваться. Но затем он признался, что его терзает душевная боль и начал плакать. Будучи тибетцами, и богатые испытывают тонкую дискриминацию со стороны китайцев.

- Не беспокоит ли вас, что насилие может принять еще более обширный характер после вашей кончины? 

Да, меня это беспокоит. Покуда я жив, я буду выступать за согласие между тибетцами и китайцами. А иначе, нет смысла. Что важнее, тибетское буддийское наследие впоследствии может оказаться полезным и принести новые глубокие ценности миллионам молодых китайцев, которые сейчас оказываются в [морально-нравственном] вакууме. В конце концов, Китай относится к странам, где традиционно исповедовался буддизм. 

- Как вам кажется, каких еще доказательств вашей искренности ждет от вас китайское руководство? Вэнь Цзябао хочет, чтобы вы приняли два условия – отказались от независимости Тибета и отказались от насилия – для начала диалога. 

В прошлом году в Вашингтоне мы встречались с китайскими учеными, в том числе из материкового Китая, и они попросили у меня гарантировать, что Тибет [в будущем] не отделится от Китая. Я сказал им, что мои заявления тут не помогут, не поможет и моя подпись. Тибетцы должны сами почувствовать, что они извлекут больше пользы, оставаясь в составе Китая. Когда такое чувство родится в их сердцах, это станет подлинной гарантией тому, что Тибет навсегда останется частью Китайской народной республики.

Китайское правительство хочет, чтобы я сказал, что Тибет на протяжении веков был частью Китая. Даже если я сделаю такое заявление, многие люди лишь рассмеются в ответ. Мое заявление не изменит историю. История – это история.

Так что, мой подход таков – давайте не будем ворошить прошлое. Пусть прошлое останется прошлым, был Тибет частью Китая или нет. Мы смотрим в будущее. Я искренне полагаю, что мы стоим на пороге новой реальности. Времена меняются. Сегодня различные этнические группы и разные государства объединяются из соображений здравого смысла. Взгляните на Европейский Союз, поистине великолепно. Какая польза от маленьких стран, которые вечно воюют друг с другом? Сегодня для тибетцев гораздо лучше объединиться с Китаем. Я в это твердо верю.

- Вы говорили, что два правительственных чиновника в частном порядке направили вам свои соболезнования. Много ли таких чиновников в Тибете или других частях материкового Китая, кто в частном порядке выражает вам свое сочувствие?

Да.

- Сколько? 

Не могу сказать точно, но много простых китайцев, тысячи, побывали здесь. И несколько высокопоставленных чиновников направили свои послания. Я испытываю вполне определенное чувство, что мы можем ожидать перемену [в отношении к нам китайского руководства]. Сейчас важно, чтобы широкая публика узнала правду. Она должны получить больше информации о Тибете.

- По-видимому, это будет не просто. Интернет внутри Китая подвергается беспощадной цензуре. В результате у людей часто формируются строго полярные, зачастую весьма националистические чувства.

Да, да. Знаете, до 1959 года теплые и дружеские чувства тибетцев к китайцам были нормой. О китайских купцах в Лхасе говорили с любовью и уважением. Но, конечно, слова «коммунизм» боялись из-за того, что произошло в Монголии и буддийских сообществах Советского Союза. Затем китайские коммунисты вторглись в Тибет – пришло больше солдат, и постепенно отношение людей к китайцам стало более агрессивным, более жестким. Но даже в то время мы говорили о «плохих коммунистах», но никогда о «плохих китайцах», никогда.

За последние 20 лет мне довелось встречаться со многими тибетцами из Тибета – студентами, правительственными чиновниками и бизнесменами. В их словах - глубокое недовольство. Теперь некоторые из них высказываются о китайцах в весьма оскорбительной манере. Даже в тюрьме люди делятся на китайских и тибетских заключенных. На мой взгляд, это очень плохо. Это нужно изменить. Не жесткими мерами – которые еще больше ожесточат обе стороны – но зарождая доверие. Мне кажется, подлинная автономия может помочь восстановить доверие. Что до меня, то я целиком и полностью привержен этой цели. Это не просто политика. Моя цель – создать счастливое общество, основанное на подлинной дружбе. Дружба между тибетским и китайским народами жизненно необходима.

- На некоторые фотографии, запечатлевшие погибших в эти дни, невозможно смотреть без слез. Вы их видели? Что вы чувствовали? Мы слышали, вы плакали…

Я плакал однажды… 

Но одно из преимуществ тибетской буддийской культуры в том, что на интеллектуальном уровне – сумятица, волнения, беспокойство, а глубоко внутри - покой. Каждую ночь, выполняя буддийскую практику, я «принимаю» и «отдаю». Я принимаю на себя подозрения китайцев, и отдаю им свое доверие и сострадание. Я вбираю их негативные чувства и отдаю – позитивные. Я делаю так ежедневно. Эта практика чрезвычайно полезна, она помогает сохранять стабильность и непреклонность. И потому, в последние годы, несмотря на все треволнения и печали, я не испытываю проблем со сном. (Смеется).

С Его Святейшеством Далай-ламой беседовали Мелинда Лю и Судип Мазумдар
«NEWSWEEK»
20 марта 2008

Перевод: Юлии Жиронкиной
www.savetibet.ru - Сохраним Тибет!

----------


## Нока

*Китайское правительство призвали признать крах его политики в Тибете*
Группа из 30 китайских интеллектуалов 22 марта обратилась к правительству КНР с призывом признать, что его политика подавления инакомыслия в Тибете и возложения ответственности за стихийное насилие на Далай-ламу, духовного лидера Тибета в изгнании, потерпела крах.

Пекин должен приступить к переговорам с Далай-ламой, позволить иностранным журналистам и представителям ООН посещать Тибет и прекратить использовать риторику, «напоминающую о временах культурной революции», отмечают в своем письме интеллектуалы, проживающие в материковом Китае, как называется территория страны без Гонконга, Макао и Тайваня. Они отмечают, что Китай должен вести свои дела как цивилизованная страна, а подобная риторика наносит ущерб ее облику на международной арене. «Пропаганда, которой занимается официальная пресса, ведет к разжиганию межэтнической ненависти, раскаляя и без того напряженную ситуацию», говорится в письме, появившемся на зарубежном сайте Boxun.com. «Подобная пропаганда наносит ущерб долгосрочному проекту сохранения национального единства», цитирует его текст гонконгская South China Morning Post.

Далее письмо, ставшее первой публичной декларацией интеллектуалов материкового Китая после вспышки беспорядков 14 марта, гласит: «Китайское правительство заявило, что располагает доказательствами того, что эти беспорядки являются акциями, которые организованы, инспирированы и тщательно спланированы Далай-ламoй. Выражаем надежду, что правительство сможет предоставить доказательства этому и предлагаем пригласить комиссию ООН по правам человека, чтобы провести независимое расследование этих доказательств, а также хода и причин этих событий, с тем чтобы можно было изменить отношение к ним и преодолеть недоверие со стороны международного сообщества». В письме отмечается также, что правительство должно возложить ответственность на своих чиновников, если результаты расследования покажут, что причиной беспорядков стала несправедливость по отношению к тибетцам, а не подстрекательство Далай-ламы.

Письмо подписано 30 интеллектуалами, среди которых писатель Ван Лисюнь (Wang Lixiong), пользующихся уважением автор статей о Тибете, писатель-диссидент Лю Сяобо (Liu Xiaobo), романист Юй Цзи (Yu Jie), правозащитник Пу Чжицян (Pu Zhiqiang) и Дин Цилинь (Ding Zilin) из группы Tiananmen Mothers, представляющей семьи жертв кровопролития на площади Тяньаньмэнь. Ван Лисюн, чье имя стоит под этим обращением первым и его жена - тибетская поэтесса Церинг Вocер – со времени начала протестов находятся под домашним арестом.

Государственная пропаганда заявляет, что "ненасилие" Далай-ламы - это «стопроцентная ложь», что «его поступки на протяжении нескольких десятилетий доказывают, что это просто ширма для обмана людей». Официальный представитель МИД КНР Лю Цзяньчао 17 марта в Пекине обвинил зарубежную прессу в искажении фактов, заявив, что беспорядки в Лхасе никак нельзя отнести к "мирной демонстрации".

Находящаяся под контролем государства пресса Китая, вначале замалчивавшая протесты, пишет Washington Post, дала обширный обзор событий, центром которого стали беспорядки 14 марта в Лхасе. 15-минутный документальный фильм, вышедший в эфир государственного телевидения 20 марта, демонстрирует кадры, в которых действуют тибетские участники беспорядков, избивающие китайцев и поджигающие мотоциклы; люди в монашеском одеянии, швыряющие камни в милиционеров, закрывшихся щитами и бронежилетами; а также интервью с пострадавшими, которые описывают нападения, лежа на больничных койках. Однако в этих кадрах нет выступлений буддийских монахов против китайского правления в Тибете, которые произошли 10 марта и были разогнаны милицией.

«Начиная с 10 марта, группы лам коллективно покинули храмы и пытались спровоцировать общественные беспорядки в Лхасе. Они под реакционными лозунгами совершали акты насилия в отношении представителей правоохранительных органов. Все это было тщательно инспирировано и непосредственно подтасовано кликой Далай-ламы», пишет русская служба Синьхуа. «Только посмотрите, как хорошо были подготовлены мятежники: рюкзаки с камнями, горючей жидкостью или самодельными зажигательными бомбами. Все кричали о 'независимости Тибета', размахивали флагом 'правительства Тибета в изгнании'», пишет агентство в комментарии, появившемся 20 марта только на английской ленте.

Издаваемая государством газета China Daily посвятила 22 марта значительную часть своей первой полосы репортажу, иллюстрирующему искажения и неточности в сообщениях западной прессы из тибетской столицы. В то же время китайское руководство предприняло все усилия, чтобы помешать западным журналистам вести репортажи с мест, где происходят протесты, а также закрыло доступ к YouTube.com и другим сайтам, на которых размещены видеоматериалы о протестах.

Петиция интеллектуалов призывает правительство Китая защитить свободу слова и религии, «чтобы позволить тибетскому народу в полной мере выразить свои жалобы и надежды, и разрешить гражданам всех национальностей свободно критиковать и высказывать предложения, касающиеся национальной политики правительства».

По официальным данным, число жертв беспорядков в Тибете достигло 19, еще 623 человека получили ранения. В свою очередь сторонники Далай-ламы заявляют о 100 погибших.

Валерий Никольский
www.savetibet.ru - Сохраним Тибет!

----------


## Нока

*Среди убитых в уезде Аба тибетцев найдены тела школьников*
Монахи монастыря Кирти в Аба западной провинции Сычуань обнаружили тело 16-летней школьницы среди 23 участников тибетского протеста, погибших от огня китайской вооруженной милиции 16 марта, сообщает Times Online. 

На спине Лхундуп Цо (Lhundup Tso), самой юной из жертв подавления тибетских выступлений, по-прежнему оставалась ее школьная сумка. Ее тело доставили в монастырь вместе с другими погибшими, чтобы задокументировать то, что тибетцы называют побоищем. Они опасаются, что это может оказаться лишь одним из эпизодов того, что совершили солдаты вооруженной милиции, направленные для разгрома самых крупных выступлений тибетцев за последние 20 лет. 

Цо находилась среди 2500 тибетцев, которые во главе с монахами направились к зданиям уездного правительства, скандируя «Да здравствует Далай-лама». Против вышедших в 11.30 демонстрантов, пишет Times Online, были выставлены 200 солдат вооруженной милиции в боевом снаряжении и с пулеметами. По данным Тибетского центра по правам человека и демократии, который сообщил на прошлой неделе о 23 погибших, милиция открыла огонь, чтобы разогнать толпу. Стрельба вызвала панику и давку, отметил директор центра Урген Тензин (Urgen Tenzin). Цо лежала на земле лицом вверх, но монахи, которые принесли ее тело в монастырь, говорят, что она была убита выстрелом в затылок. 

Рядом с ней лежал ее товарищ по тибетской средней школе уезда Аба 17-летний Норбу, тело которого доставили в монастырь и сфотографировали среди пяти других жертв. Его юное тело было залито кровью, пишет Times Online, в груди зияло пулевое отверстие. 
На единственной доступной фотографии Цо выглядит очень живо. Ее отец Джигме и мать Шераб – пастухи-скотоводы, которые в летние месяцы уходят на верхние пастбища. Говорят, они гордились дочерью, которая была одной из лучших учениц за год и самой успевающей в классе по математике и тибетскому языку.

Китайское руководство заявило, что 16 марта в уезде Аба, административно подчиненном Аба-Тибетско-Цянскому автономному округу провинции Сычуань, не было погибших, однако агентство Синьхуа сообщило, что милиция «в порядке самообороны» открывала огонь по участникам протеста.

16 марта в уезде Аба протестующие, по информации русской службы Синьхуа, «напали на здания местного правительства, органов общественной безопасности, на поликлиники, магазины и учебные заведения, подожгли несколько десятков жилых домов и более 10 противопожарных, полицейских и частных автомобилей. Некоторые правонарушители наносили ножевые ранения сотрудникам милиции в попытке отнять у них оружие». Тибетские организации называют это сообщение «пропагандистским».

Валерий Никольский

www.savetibet.ru - Сохраним Тибет!

----------


## Ersh

Около 170 участников беспорядков в Лхасе явились с повинной 
Ситуация в Лхасе мало-помалу стабилизируется, постепенно восстанавливается нормальное производство и жизнь населения. По состоянию на 22:00 19 марта, около 170 участников беспорядков в Лхасе явились с повинной. 

Большинство из явившихся с повинной -- рядовые жители, не понимавшие реальной сути инцидента: одни из них участвовали в беспорядках, поддавшись на подстрекательства антиобщественных элементов, другие -- под угрозой со стороны этих элементов. -0- 


Источник:Агентство Синьхуа

http://russian.people.com.cn/

----------


## Нока

*Штайнмайер: Олимпиада "неотделима от мира в Тибете"*
Успешное проведение Пекинской Олимпиады "неотделимо от мира в Тибете", где урегулирование ситуации возможно "лишь путем диалога". Об этом заявил в субботу в интервью министр иностранных дел Германии Франк-Вальтер Штайнмайер.

По его словам, "только правительство в Пекине" может ответить на вопрос, смогут ли западные лидеры приехать на Олимпиаду-2008.  "В интересах самого Китая, чтобы эти Игры стали успехом", - подчеркнул Штайнмайер. "Мы хотим точно знать, что происходит в Тибете, - отметил министр. - Китай наносит вред самому себе, мешая иностранным наблюдателям получить собственное представление о положении там. Мы говорим Пекину - никакого насилия, это не решает никаких проблем. Решение может быть найдено лишь путем диалога. Тибетцы хотят сохранять свою культуру, Китай хочет политической стабильности, поэтому обе стороны должны пойти навстречу друг к другу".
www.vesti.ru

----------


## Шаман

Гражданка Тайланда, которая была на учёбе в Лхасе, рассказала, что 14 марта она своими глазами видела, как китайский полицейский переоделся в тибетца, взял нож и присоединился к демонстрации тибетцев. В последствии она увидела этого «тибетца» с ножом на фото, предоставленном китайским посольством радио ВВС. 

Представитель резиденции Далай-ламы Аван Ненчжа рассказал корреспонденту радио Голос надежды, что эта китайская эмигрантка находилась в Лхасе на учёбе. У неё есть друг полицейский, и она часто приходила к нему в полицейский участок и таким образом знала многих полицейских. 14 марта, когда в Лхасе начались акции протеста, всех иностранцев собрали в полицейском участке на улице Бацзяо для обеспечения их безопасности. Она своими глазами видела, что вместе с группой арестованных тибетцев, которых привели в участок, был переодетый в тибетца полицейский, в руках у него был нож. Затем этот полицейский снова одел форму полицейского. Она была очень удивлена увиденным, она даже и представить себе на могла, что оказывается сами полицейские провоцировали тибетцев на беспорядки.

На второй день её вместе с другими иностранными гражданами вывезли из Тибета и через Непал она прибыла в Индию. Затем на одном из фото, предоставленных ВВС китайским посольством, она увидела того переодетого полицейского с ножом.

Девушка рассказала всё представителю организации тибетцев в изгнании. После чего данная организация опубликовала это фото фальшивого тибетца для обозрения всего мира.

Как сказал Аван, это фото было направлено китайской стороной радио ВВС и Свободная Азия. Но как только появилась информация с разоблачением действий полиции, китайское посольство отправило для СМИ эту же фото, на которой уже не было того человека с ножом.

Такой спектакль с переодетыми под местных жителей полицейскими, провоцирующими беспорядки, чтобы потом у властей был «повод» для кровавой расправы и оправдания перед международным сообществом, китайская компартия разыгрывает уже не первый раз. В 1989 г. китайский корреспондент Тан Дасень написал статью, описывающую реальные события, свидетелями которых он был. В статье разоблачаются действия китайских властей во время подавления мирных демонстраций в Тибете. В частности в статье рассказывается о том, что после начала мирных демонстраций тибетцев, КПК направила подготовленных агентов, переодетых в простых тибетский граждан и монахов, которые начали провоцировать людей на беспорядки, бить и грабить магазины, поджигать стенды с партийными текстами и т.д. Когда они выполнили своё задание, власти ввели армию и началось кровавое подавление. 

http://www.epochtimes.ru/asia.html

----------


## Ersh

http://news.mail.ru/politics/1656199/

В Тибете вспыхнули массовые беспорядки, однако их трудно назвать борьбой за независимость от Китая. События в Косово – это камень, который США запустили в лицо международным отношениям, и попытка использовать этот прецедент последовала и в КНР. Нынешним американским руководителям хватит места на историческом эшафоте.

Акции протеста буддийских монахов начались в понедельник 10 марта. Они были приурочены к 49-ой годовщине восстания тибетцев против Народно-освободительной армии Китая (НОАК), которая оккупировала эту территорию в 1959 году. Следует напомнить, что восстание 1959 года было подавлено, при этом, по некоторым данным, погибли от 10 до 15 тысяч человек. По другим данным, между мартом и октябрем 1959 года в Лхасе и ее окрестностях были уничтожены 87 тысяч тибетцев. Их духовный лидер Далай-лама был вынужден бежать из страны и с тех пор живет в изгнании в Индии.

В пятницу, 14 марта, события начали развиваться стремительно. В столице Тибета Лхасе вспыхнули беспорядки. Поводом послужили продолжающиеся на протяжении нескольких дней акции протеста буддийских монахов, которые вышли на улицы с требованием независимости Тибета от Китая.

Позднее к монахам присоединились простые граждане. Протесты привели к жестоким столкновениям демонстрантов с китайской полицией, а в ряде случаев — к межэтническим разборкам между китайцами и тибетцами. Власти КНР заявляют, что ситуация в Лхасе и окрестностях стабильна, однако, некоторые очевидцы описывают ее иначе — «хаос»

Столкновения с силами правопорядка также проходят в центре Лхасы на площади перед дворцом Потала, который является священным местом у тибетских монахов. Полиция пока не может взять ситуацию под контроль и производит перегруппировку. Ее усиливают спецподразделениями. Коренные тибетцы избивают этнических китайцев. Граждане США, находящиеся в городе, сообщили в свое посольство, что на улицах слышны выстрелы. 

Тем временем, китайские военные взяли в кольцо три тибетских монастыря, расположенных в пригородах Лхасы — Дрепунг, Сера и Ганден. Предположительно, главная цель — помешать монахам принять участие в протестах.

В ответ, как передает базирующееся в США Радио Свободная Азия (Radio Free Asia), буддийские монахи монастыря Сера объявили голодовку. Тем не менее, Китай смог усмирить бунтующих.

По разным данным, в беспорядках погибли от 10 до 80 человек, ещё не меньшее количество получили ранения. Духовный лидер Тибета Далай-лама заговорил об очередном проявлении агрессивности по отношению к тибетцам со стороны «страшного» Китая. Отклики последовали и из других стран. Ясное дело, что в Вашингтоне во всём обвинили китайские власти. 

Госсекретарь США Кондолиза Райс обратилась к руководству КНР с призывом проявлять сдержанность в ходе преодоления нынешнего политического кризиса в Тибетском автономном районе. 

Райс напомнила, что президент Буш «последовательно призывает правительство Китая к содержательному диалогу» с духовным лидером тибетских буддистов далай-ламой, как напрямую, так и через его представителей, с целью «урегулирования давних вопросов, относящихся к Тибету». 

«Мы призываем Китай уважать фундаментальное и общепризнанное право всех своих граждан на мирное выражение политических и религиозных взглядов. Мы призываем Китай освободить всех монахов и других лиц, задержанных за мирное выражение своих взглядов», — говорится в заявлении госсекретаря. 

В свою очередь, пресс-секретарь министерства иностранных дел Китая Цинь Ган заявил, что протесты и беспорядки являются политическим заговором Далай-ламы, который тем надеется посеять социальную смуту, отколоть Тибет от Китая и «разрушить стабильную, гармоничную и нормальную жизнь тибетского народа».Ган также добавил, что Китай со своей стороны «будет защищать государственный суверенитет и целостность своей территории». 

То, что происходит сейчас в Тибете по некоторым признакам напоминает прошлогодние события в Мьянме. Как и в Тибете, инициаторами антиправительственных выступлений в Мьянме выступили буддийские монахи, а позднее к ним присоединились рядовые граждане, недовольные экономической ситуацией в стране, правлением военной хунты и отсутствием демократических свобод.

Им удалось хотя бы частично добиться выполнения своих требований. Под давлением мирового сообщества и ООН, активно вмешавшихся в урегулирование конфликта, хунта пошла на уступки и даже начала переговоры с главным оппозиционным лидером — Aун Сан Су Чжи.

Однако Китай — не Мьянма. Его позиции на международной политической арене гораздо более сильные, а его значение для мировой экономики исключает открытое давление со стороны Запада. Да и сам регион слишком важен для Китая, чтобы его потерять. В Тибете большие залежи полезных ископаемых: нефти, природного газа, меди, урана и золота. Реки региона представляют широкие возможности для развития гидроэнергетики.

Но уже сейчас становится ясно, что Китай оказался в весьма непростой ситуации. Очевидно, что беспорядки в Тибете могут поставить под угрозу проведение летних Олимпийских игр в Пекине — проект, в который уже вложены многомиллиардные инвестиции.

Поэтому китайские власти будут делать все возможное, чтобы поскорее замять конфликт. Пока это осуществляется весьма грубым способом — за счет информационной блокады. Правительство тщательно фильтрует сведения, просачивающиеся из Тибета. Однако со временем официальному Пекину, вероятно, предстоит принять ряд конкретных мер, чтобы на деле доказать «благополучие» тибетцев.

На данный момент правозащитные организации свидетельствуют о многочисленных ущемлениях прав коренного населения, его культуры и языка. Поскольку доминирующим объявлен китайский язык, то названия многих мест и городов переиначиваются на китайский манер, вплоть до неузнаваемости. Точно так же обстоит дело с именами. При этом монахам запрещено брать детей на обучение в монастыри. Те, кто хочет учиться по-тибетски и приобщится к родной культуре, бегут в соседний Непал или в Индию.

Тибет оказался своеобразной ахиллесовой пятой Китая, которая напомнила о себе в самый неудобный момент. Замолчать то, что там происходит, у Пекина теперь уже вряд ли получится. Власти Китая предъявили участникам массовых беспорядков ультиматум. После чего в Тибет была брошена армия, и ситуация более или менее нормализовалась.

Акции протеста в Тибете, похоже, расползаются по всему миру. В Индии митинги проходят уже неделю, и с каждым днем приобретают все больший масштаб. И это не удивительно. В стране вот уже более 40 лет находится так называемое, «Тибетское правительство в изгнании». Понимая всю серьезность положения, «Тибетское правительство в изгнании» призвало отменить «Марш возвращения в Тибет». О его проведении объявили несколько объединений тибетских иммигрантов.

Правительство в изгнании, на всякий случай также открестилось и от всех акций протеста, назвав это частной инициативой. Совсем иного мнения придерживаются манифестанты.

«Протест в самом Тибете не только проблема Тибета, это — проблема всего мира. Ведь, это — нарушение прав человека, и я думаю, нечто подобное, в той или иной степени, может возникнуть в любой стране мира», — говорит глава Тибетской молодежной ассоциации Гелек Сангпо.

Сами индийские власти, похоже, понимают, что массовые «протибетские» протесты у них в стране могут серьезно подорвать двусторонние отношения с Китаем. А потому довольно жестко подавляют любые выступления в поддержку Тибета.

События в Тибете – это не борьба за независимость. На наших глазах разворачивается геополитическая катастрофа. События в Косово – это камень, который США запустили в лицо международным отношениям. Нынешним американским руководителям хватит места на историческом эшафоте. 

Историко-географическая справка. 

Тибет находится между двумя центрами древнейшей культуры — Индией и Китаем, но географическое положение Тибета таково, что он практически изолирован от них. Нет данных о том, что тибетцы произошли из Центральной Азии или из Восточной Азии, но на основании того, что их язык входит в сино-тибетские языки вместе с китайским и бирманским можно строить гипотезы о совместном происхождении этих народов. 

Тем не менее все исторические свидетельства начинаются с времён, когда тибетская культура уже существовала независимо от соседей. Первое упоминание Тибета в истории относится к очень давним временам. У древних греков она упоминалась как далёкая страна Bod. В китайских текстах он назывался Fa. Первая запись в истории Тибета, получившая подтверждение и из других источников о царе Намри-Сронцзан (Gnam-ri-slong-rtsan), пославшем посла в Китай в начале седьмого столетия. 

В свете соперничества Великобритании и России в Азии, Тибет стал объектом колониальных интересов этих держав. В целях недопущения преобладания влияния сильного соперника, обе державы признавали нахождение Тибета под суверенитетом ослабевшего Китая. Великобритания, несмотря на договоренности, испытывала значительные опасения, связанные с фигурой одного из ближайших приближенных Далай-Ламы — пророссийски настроенного Агвана Доржиева. 

Кульминацией соперничества за Тибет и Большой Игры в целом стала британская экспедиция в Тибет в 1903—1904 гг. под командованием Френсиса Янгхазбенда. В 1950 китайские войска вошли в тибетский район Чамдо, подавив номинальное сопротивление плохо вооружённой тибетской армии. 

В 1951 под давлением китайских военных представители Далай-ламы подписали с Пекином «Соглашение о Мирном Освобождении Тибета из 17 пунктов», в котором подтверждались китайские права на Тибет. Это соглашение было ратифицировано тибетским правительством через несколько месяцев. 

В дальнейшем китайцы постепенно наращивали своё вмешательство в Тибет. В 1956 г. был учреждён Подготовительный комитет по созданию Тибетского автономного района. Согласно китайским источникам, в 1959 г. в Тибете были проведены «демократические реформы», в ходе которых был ликвидирован «отсталый феодально-крепостнический режим». 

Правительство Тибета во главе с Далай-ламой бежало и с 1959 года функционирует на территории Индии. В 1965 г. был официально провозглашён Тибетский автономный район. В дальнейшем Китай проводит активную политику освоения Тибета и развития его инфраструктуры. На территории Тибета разместились войска и расположилось значительное количество приехавших этнических китайцев. 

По утверждению правительства в изгнании, китайцы на территории Тибета стали превосходить в количестве коренное население. Официальная статистика однако этого не показывает. Сопоставляя разные данные, можно оценить, что подавляющее большинство этнических китайцев сосредоточено в районе Лхасы, где их количество составляет порядка трети населения.

----------


## Ersh

Агенты иностранных разведок
Накануне китайские власти приняли решение закрыть беспокойный Тибетский автономный район (ТАР) от иностранных туристов, временно приостановив выдачу виз. Страны всего мира призывают своих граждан отказаться от поездки в Тибет, где в конце прошлой недели антиправительственные выступления внезапно переросли в насильственное столкновение между протестующими и государственными силами безопасности. Данные об убитых на данный момент противоречивы – от десяти до восьмидесяти человек. Стянутым к границам ТАР китайским войскам удалось несколько стабилизировать обстановку, однако волнения в Лхасе по-прежнему продолжаются. События минувших дней в тибетской столице стали настоящим шоком для наблюдателей. По их словам, не было никаких объективных предпосылок перерастания вялотекущих выступлений буддистских монахов в подобный хаос.
Манифестации тибетцев начались еще в прошлый понедельник по случаю 49-й годовщины восстания в Лхасе, которое закончилось изгнанием Далай-ламы из Китая. Подобные манифестации проводятся в столице ТАР ежегодно, однако в этом году выступления неожиданно переросли в кровавое столкновение демонстрантов с силами безопасности страны.
На двух центральных площадях Лхасы внезапно загорелись торговые лавки. Затем, по сообщениям информагентств, группы людей стали поджигать на улицах все, что связано с Китаем. Стали раздаваться выстрелы, на место беспорядков срочно были вызваны силы безопасности страны. После этого противостоящие стороны уже, похоже, перестали стесняться выбранных ими методов борьбы. По словам свидетелей, каждую минуту раздавалось около 10 выстрелов, при этом люди бежали, зажав рты руками – правительственные силы, по-видимому, использовали слезоточивый газ. Тибетцы в свою очередь продолжали поджигать «всё китайское» и избивать ханьцев. Как сообщила International Herald Trubune со ссылкой на неназванные источники, буддистские монахи скандировали лозунги типа «Мы хотим независимого Тибета!» и «Освободите наш народ, иначе мы не остановимся!».
Эксперты до сих пор затрудняются сказать, что именно могло вызвать такое возмущение тибетцев, чтобы мирная по сути демонстрация переросла в кровавое противостояние с властями. «Это очень неожиданно. Если и могли быть какие-то объективные предпосылки событиям в Лхасе, то они были достаточно давно. Кроме того, тибетцы – очень миролюбивый народ, хотя и находятся в молчаливой конфронтации с китайским правительством. Не говоря о том, что об отделении Тибета от Китая вообще не может идти речи по чисто политическим причинам. Китайцы много сделали для ТАР: проложили Цинхай-Тибетскую железную дорогу, реконструировали дворец Потала в Лхасе, вкладывают в район немалые инвестиции», – рассказал в беседе с РБК daily российский консультант по вопросам бизнеса в Китае Игорь Мажаров.
В этой ситуации лозунги, выкрикиваемые буддистскими монахами, а также погром китайцев на тибетской территории, выглядят по меньшей мере безнадежными, а по большей – абсолютно бессмысленными. Тем более что сам духовный лидер Тибета Далай-лама вряд ли бы их одобрил. «Он очень хорошо понимает, что у Тибета нет шанса обрести независимость. Какие бы беспорядки здесь ни происходили, китайские элиты никогда не дадут ТАР право на самоопределение. Китайско-тибетская, или даосско-буддийская связка – в интересах обеих сторон, поэтому Далай-лама и Коммунистическая партия Китая стараются вести сейчас достаточно мягкий диалог друг с другом», – считает руководитель службы стратегического планирования Ассоциации приграничного сотрудничества Александр Собянин.
Впрочем, сам факт начавшихся беспорядков (а вовсе не выкрикиваемые монахами абсурдные лозунги) бессмысленным назвать нельзя. В силу отсутствия у событий в Лхасе каких-либо видимых объективных предпосылок эксперты склонны считать, что это было умело вброшенной внутрь Китая провокацией. «Главная цель – сорвать эффективный диалог коммунистической власти и тибетцев, создать большую историческую обиду и пантеон мучеников, чтобы как можно больше групп осудило действия китайских властей», – сказал в беседе с РБК daily г-н Собянин. Как считает эксперт, пока что далее этих беспорядков дело не продвинется, однако они в будущем могут быть использованы в качестве рычага расшатывания внутренней ситуации в Китае.
«В последнее время в Тибете сократилось финансирование активных сепаратистских групп, но зато резко увеличилось число чисто гуманитарных миссий. Усиление гуманитарной составляющей на фоне снижения напряженности – верный признак появления здесь иностранной разведки. Однако полной дестабилизации и развала Китая можно добиться только при сочетании внешнего (угроза интервенции с Тайваня и мусульманский фактор Синцзянь-Уйгурского округа) и внутреннего (разделение прибрежных и неприбрежных районов, социальное расслоение) факторов. Пока это представляется невозможным, однако события в Лхасе могут стать первым серьезным рычагом расшатывания внутреннего положения в Китае», – сказал Александр Собянин.
ИРИНА ЦАРЕГОРОДЦЕВА

http://www.rbcdaily.ru/print.shtml?2...7/focus/330151

----------


## Ersh

Около 50 тибетцев собрались вечером 17 марта на молчаливую акцию протеста в столице Китая Пекине, около здания Центрального университета национальных меньшинств, передает агентство AFP со ссылкой на неназванную свидетельницу. 

По ее словам, протестующие зажгли несколько свечей. На месте присутствовали наряды полиции, однако акция прошла мирно и до столкновений дело не дошло. 

Как отмечают представители правозащитной организации "Международное объединение в поддержку Тибета" (International Campaign for Tibet), в Университете национальных меньшинств обучается много тибетцев. 

Акция протеста перед университетом вызвана жесткими действиями китайских властей по подавлению народных волнений в административной столице Тибета - Лхасе. 

По данным тибетского правительства в изгнании, которые приводит Die Welt, в Лхасе, Тибете и прилегающих к нему районах были убиты несколько сотен протестующих. 

Со своей стороны китайские власти говорят о десяти погибших. В основном, по официальным данным, речь идет о "ни в чем не повинных людях", торговцах-китайцах из Лхасы, которых протестующие тибетцы якобы заживо сожгли вместе с их магазинами. В настоящее время китайские военные и полиция проводят в Лхасе массовые облавы на участников беспорядков и обыски домов. 

В полночь понедельника, 17 марта, истек срок ультиматума, которые власти поставили участникам беспорядков. В обмен на добровольную сдачу тибетцам было обещано снисхождение в рамках существующих законов. В понедельник, китайские военные демонстративно провезли по улицам Лхасы закованных в наручники арестованных участников выступлений. 

Напомним, что волнения в Лхасе разразились в пятницу, 14 марта, после пяти дней, в ходе которых буддийские монахи проводили демонстрации, приуроченные к 49-й годовщине восстания тибетцев против Народно-освободительной армии Китая. Участники протестов требовали предоставить Тибету независимость. Со своей стороны китайские власти заявили, что будут защищать суверенитет и территориальную целостность страны. 

Ссылки по теме 
- Tibets Exilregierung spricht von Hunderten Toten - Die Welt, 17.03.2008
- Арестованных тибетцев демонстративно провезли по улицам Лхасы - Lenta.ru, 17.03.2008
- Протесты в Тибете распространились еще на три провинции - Lenta.ru, 17.03.2008
- В Лхасу введены дополнительные войска - Lenta.ru, 16.03.2008
- Правительство Тибета в изгнании насчитало в Лхасе 100 убитых - Lenta.ru, 15.03.2008 
URL: http://lenta.ru/news/2008/03/17/beijing/

----------


## Ersh

Радикальные сторонники независимости Тибета от Китая в понедельник, 17 марта, выступили с критикой в адрес Далай-ламы.
Как сообщает AFP, лидер молодежной организации "Тибетский конгресс" Цеванг Ригзин (Tsewang Rigzin) заявил, что духовный лидер тибетских буддистов "идет не в ногу со своим народом". Недовольство юного радикала вызвал отказ Далай-ламы призвать мир к бойкоту Олимпийских игр, которые должны пройти в Пекине летом 2008 года.

Кроме того, Ригзин выразил недовольство позицией ненасильственной борьбы за расширение автономии Тибета, которой придерживается Далай-лама.

"Не согласен я с этим", - сказал лидер "Тибетского конгресса".

Говоря об идеологии "Среднего пути" (отказ от независимости в обмен на широкую автономию), предложенной буддистским духовным авторитетом, Ригзин выразил надежду на ее скорый пересмотр. По его мнению, Тибет должен добиваться полной независимости. По словам молодежного вожака, именно его точку зрения разделяет абсолютное большинство тибетцев молодого поколения.

"По тем протестам, которые идут тут, да и по всему миру тоже, видно, что тибетцам нужна независимость", - пояснил Ригзин.

Напомним, что тибетцы уже неделю протестуют против китайского правления. По официальным данным, в ходе этих протестов погибли 13 человек, а по неофициальным счет погибшим идет на сотни.

Напомним, что Китай считает Тибет неотъемлемой частью своей территории, однако многие жители этих мест желают получить независимость от Пекина или хотя бы широкую автономию.

http://lenta.ru/news/2008/03/18/tibet/

----------


## Ersh

Китайские власти официально заявили, что в ходе беспорядков в Лхасе протестующие тибетцы убили 18 мирных жителей и одного китайского полицейского, сообщает агентство France Presse со ссылкой на китайской агентство "Синьхуа". Ранее сообщалось о 13 погибших.
В отчете местного правительства Тибета также содержится информация о том, что всего в Лхасе пострадал 241 полицейский, из которых 23 получили серьезные ранения. Число пострадавших среди мирных жителей составляет 384 человека, из которых серьезные ранения получили 58.

По данным официальных властей, в ходе беспорядков тибетцы подожгли семь школ, пять больниц и 120 жилых домов, а также сожгли 84 автомобиля и ограбили около тысячи магазинов.

Напомним, 20 марта полиция Китая признала обвинения в использовании огнестрельного оружия против демонстрантов в провинции Сычуань и заявила, что в результате действий полицейских были убиты четверо протестующих. В то же время тибетское правительство в изгнании сообщало о восьми погибших. Всего, по словам представителя тибетского правительства, на территории Китая было убито около 100 участников акций протеста, из них 80 – в Лхасе.

Тем временем в пятницу Китай обнародовал фотографии зачинщиков беспорядков в Лхасе и выпустил 21 ордер на арест участников демонстраций. Количество уже задержанных демонстрантов приближается к тысяче человек.

Напомним, демонстрации начались в Лхасе 10 марта. Участники акций протеста вышли на улицы с требованием признать независимость Тибета. Постепенно мирные демонстрации переросли в беспорядки, и Китай был вынужден ввести в Лхасу войска. Кроме того, был запрещен въезд в Тибет иностранцам, а из Лхасы были высланы все иностранные журналисты. Позже акции протеста распространились на китайские провинции Сычуань и Ганьсу.

Несмотря на призывы духовного лидера тибетских буддистов Далай-ламы и руководства Китая, беспорядки не прекращаются.

http://lenta.ru/news/2008/03/21/more1/

----------


## Нока

*Папа причислил Тибет к "ранам человечества"* 

Гроза и проливной дождь не отпугнули паломников и туристов от Папы 
Папа римский Бенедикт XVI в своем традиционном обращении "к граду и миру", приуроченном к католической Пасхе, призвал к поиску мира в зонах конфликтов, конкретно указав на Ближний Восток, Ирак, Дарфур, Сомали и, впервые, Тибет. 
Христиане многих конфессий в это воскресенье празднуют Пасху - праздник воскресения Иисуса Христа. 

В Ватикане, несмотря на проливной дождь с грозой, тысячи паломников собрались на площади Святого Петра послушать праздничную мессу, за которой последовало благословение Папы. Сам понтифик был под навесом, но все остальные, включая кардиналов и иностранных дипломатов, промокли до нитки. 

Обращение Папы orbi et urbi - к граду и миру - транслировалось в прямом эфире в 57 странах. 

Окровавленные регионы 

В нем понтифик призвал помнить о "многих ранах, которые продолжают уродовать человечество в наши дни" и высказался за "деятельную приверженность справедливости... в областях, окровавленных конфликтом, и там, где продолжают презирать и топтать достоинство человеческой личности". 

"Пусть свет, который льется из этого дня,... осветит все уголки мира!" - воззвал к собравшимся Папа. 

Он добавил: "Как можно не вспомнить отдельные регионы Африки, такие как Дарфур и Сомали, истерзанный Ближний Восток, особенно Святую Землю, Ирак, Ливан и, наконец, Тибет? Во всех этих странах я призываю искать решения, обеспечивающие мир и всеобщее благо". 

После этой речи Папа обратился с краткими пасхальными поздравлениями на 63 языках. Он произнес по-русски "Христос воскресе". Аналогичные слова прозвучали из его уст также на белорусском, украинском, латышском, литовском, эстонском, грузинском и армянском языке.
www.news.bbc.co.uk

----------


## JuniorUK

http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/new...cle3602726.ece
"Ethnic repression in Tibet masterminded by faceless trio"



> Zhang is on record as saying that “those who do not love the motherland are not qualified to be human beings”.

----------


## Galina

*Как сообщает в понедельник агентство France Presse со ссылкой на премьер-министра тибетского правительства в изгнании Самдхонга Ринпоче, число жертв разгона акций протеста и демонстраций в Тибете достигло 130 человек.*

«Такие цифры приводит наш источник в Тибете», - заявил Ринпоче журналистам в Дхарамсале на севере Индии.

На минувшей неделе сообщалось о 99 погибших.

В то же время, Китай приводит совсем другие цифры. В субботу китайское государственное агентство Синьхуа распространило информацию о том, что тибетские бунтовщики убили 18 «невиновных» гражданских лиц и одного офицера полиции.

В воскресенье СМИ Китая вышли с рядом статей, в которых Далай-лама представлен как бунтарь, вызывающий нестабильность в регионе, и обвинили духовного лидера Тибета в сотрудничестве с терроризмом с целью дестабилизировать ситуацию в преддверии проведения Олимпиады-2008 в Пекине. Как пишут китайские газеты, Далай-лама спланировал заговор с целью организовать беспорядки для того, чтобы правительство признало независимость Тибета, передает Газета.ru.

Prian.ru 

http://prian.ru/news/7917.html

----------


## Galina

КАТМАНДУ, 24 марта. В столице Непала Катманду полиция разогнала демонстрацию буддийских монахов и тибетских беженцев, протестовавших против действий властей Китая в Тибете. Как передает Associated Press, полицейские избивали демонстрантов бамбуковыми палками. Задержаны не менее 40 человек.

Это уже не первый день, когда в Катманду проходят демонстрации тибетцев, оканчивающиеся арестом десятков человек.

20 марта в Непале полиция не дала нескольким десяткам тибетцев и буддийских монахов устроить демонстрацию протеста против действий китайского режима в Тибете. Полиция пустила в ход дубинки и задержала около 20 человек. Среди задержанных были монахи. Демонстранты хотели устроить манифестацию перед зданием ООН в Катманду... http://www.rosbalt.ru/2008/3/24/467748.html

----------


## Galina

24 МАРТА, 11:33 // Борис Фаликов

Попытки китайского руководства поменять ментальность тибетцев обречены на провал. Даже если гарантировать им полнокровное участие в экономическом процветании, в провозглашенное Компартией Китая «гармоническое общество» они все равно не вольются.
Трагические события в Тибете – разгон демонстрации буддийских монахов на 49-ю годовщину народного восстания и кровавое подавление последовавших беспорядков китайской полицией – рассматриваются многими наблюдателями у нас и за рубежом в политическом и экономическом ключе. Американский китаист Эбрахм Ластгартен даже назвал свою статью в «Вашингтон пост» «Глупцы, это все тибетская экономика».

_Разумеется, эксперты помнят, что далай-лама почитается тибетцами как воплощение Будды. Но сами-то они, прежде всего, рассматривают его как политического лидера в изгнании._
И в этом ничем не отличаются от китайских властей. С той разницей, что для тех он – архивраг, «волк в монашеской рясе».

Компартия Китая больше не преследует за веру как таковую. Но продолжает считать ее чем-то вторичным по отношению к экономической и государственной мощи. Партийцы руководствуются логикой товарища Сталина, который, услышав о протестах Ватикана, усмехнулся в усы – а сколько у папы дивизий? Вот и

_председатель Ху Цзиньтао твердо знает: против лома нет приема, а если вдобавок дать людям денег, они и вовсе перестанут заниматься глупостями! Тибет пытаются интегрировать путем колоссальных финансовых вливаний._

Одна железная дорога в Лхасу обошлась в 3 миллиарда долларов. Ну а буддизм пусть себе остается как экзотика для туристов. Построим тибетцам буддийский Диснейленд, хоть заработают на своих суевериях. Правда, какие-то они малохольные, зато китайцы прирожденные коммерсанты. Пусть едут в Тибет и учат местное население, как надо заниматься бизнесом. И сами наживутся, и местную экономику поднимут.

Вот здесь, по мнению экспертов типа Ластгартена, и происходит сбой. Львиная доля доходов от туристического и прочего бизнеса оседает в карманах китайцев, а местное население остается за бортом. Так-то оно так, но даже если гарантировать тибетцам полнокровное участие в экономическом процветании, в провозглашенное КПК «гармоническое общество» они все равно не вольются.

Буддизм для подавляющего числа тибетцев никакая не экзотика, а смысл и образ жизни. Их национальная идентичность несокрушимо связана с религиозной. Почти 50 тысяч монахов и монахинь, проживающих в местных монастырях, пользуются огромным уважением. Они носители морального авторитета и советчики по главным жизненным вопросам. Настоятели монастырей – тулку – живые Будды, и народ им поклоняется. А перевоплощением великого Будды сострадания – Авалокитешвары – является далай-лама, чей духовный авторитет непререкаем. Получил ли тибетец образование в Пекине или является малограмотным скотоводом, в реинкарнацию он верит безусловно. А значит, почитает своих живых Будд и боится кармического возмездия за проступки. Кому охота в следующем воплощении прятаться от людей в виде крысы? И даже если тибетец состоит на службе у китайских властей, забыть все это он не в силах.

Во времена Мао Китай пытался сокрушить этот монолит традиционной культуры голым насилием. Результат – бегство в 1959 году далай-ламы в Индию и продолжающийся по сей день исход тибетцев с родины. В ходе культурной революции в Тибете было разрушено 6 тысяч монастырей. Сейчас к кнуту добавился экономический пряник, но кнут вовсе не отброшен за ненадобностью.

_Последние годы китайцы пытаются исправить тибетский буддизм, подчинить его высшим целям КПК. К примеру, совершенствуют процесс реинкарнации_.
Началось это в 1995 году, когда вместо подтвержденного далай-ламой воплощения панчен-ламы (второго по значимости в тибетском буддизме) китайцы назначили собственного кандидата, который по чистой случайности родился в семье двух членов компартии. Затем юного назначенца увезли в Пекин, где подвергли правильному воспитанию и теперь время от времени демонстрируют скептическим единоверцам. Прежний же панчен-лама как в воду канул.

Дальше – больше. Летом прошлого года госуправление по делам религии решило полностью взять процесс реинкарнации в свои руки.

_Теперь живым Буддой может считаться лишь тот, чьи метафизические полномочия подтверждает Всекитайская буддийская ассоциация, полностью подконтрольная властям._
Она выдает перевоплощенцу специальное удостоверение, которое должно регистрироваться чиновниками из госуправления. Нарушителей кафкианской процедуры подвергают административным штрафам.

Но и этого бдительным надсмотрщикам недостаточно. Монахи и монахини тибетских монастырей подвергаются «патриотическому воспитанию». Посланцы КПК рассказывают им про страшную «банду далай-ламы», именуя ее главаря «чудовищем с сердцем животного». Насельники монастырей терпеливо выслушивают эти тирады и молчат в ответ. Но продолжают прятать портреты «чудовища с сердцем животного» на своем сердце. И запускают фейерверки, когда далай-лама получает золотую медаль Конгресса США.

Несложно заметить, что
_кнут, подобно прянику, свидетельствует о полном непонимании китайскими властями глубины и силы тибетской религиозности. Иначе не пытались бы обуздать ее идиотскими бюрократическими процедурами и бессмысленной промывкой мозгов._
И не прибегали бы к бесполезному насилию, которое накануне Олимпийских игр неуклюже пытаются скрыть от окружающего мира. Будто мир этот не связан бесконечными сетями коммуникаций. И у монахов не пришит под рясой карманчик для сотового. И фотографии обезображенных тел убитых не появляются сразу же на многочисленных интернет-сайтах.

Попытки поменять ментальность тибетцев, сделать из них материалистов бесполезны. У китайских властей остаётся два выхода. Первый – превратить Тибет в огромный горный концлагерь, населенный людьми и яками. Но на это Пекин вряд ли готов пойти даже после завершения Олимпиады. Как-то не вяжется с идеалом «гармонического общества». Да и денег уже столько вбухали в железную дорогу. Второй – позволить тибетцам жить так, как они хотят и умеют. Почитать своих живых богов и мертвых героев. Превратить формальное наименование «Тибетский автономный район» в реальность. 

_Великая держава вовсе не та, что пытается силой удержать национальные меньшинства, а та, что создает такие условия для их существования, когда им вовсе не хочется ее покидать._


http://www.gazeta.ru/comments/2008/0..._2675551.shtml

----------


## Galina

*Массовая акция протеста против действий китайских властей в Тибете проходит сегодня в индийской столице* 

НЬЮ-ДЕЛИ, 24 марта. /ПРАЙМ-ТАСС/. "Черный понедельник" объявлен сегодня в индийской столице активистами ряда тибетских организаций, проводящих акцию протеста против действий китайских властей в Тибете, сообщает ИТАР-ТАСС.

В центре Нью-Дели на улице, ведущей к парламенту страны, собрались более 700 представителей тибетцев, включая буддийских монахов, студентов, женщин, детей. К ним присоединились делегаты от нескольких индийских общественных объединений, в том числе женских и молодежных.

Участники мирной манифестации в знак скорби по своим соотечественникам, погибшим в ходе подавления массовых выступлений в Лхасе, повязали черные налобные и нарукавные повязки с надписями "Остановить геноцид в Тибете!", "Прекратить жестокие расправы над тибетцами!", "Требуем снять запрет на освещение прессой событий в Тибете!", "Нет - пыткам!". Им вторили лозунги и призывы на многочисленных плакатах и транспарантах.

Трагическую картину происходящего в Тибете запечатлели фотоснимки жертв событий последних недель, представленные на импровизированной выставке.

В заявлении, распространенном организаторами акции, подчеркивается, что ситуация в Тибете остается напряженной. "Более 140 тибетцев убиты и более 1100 человек арестованы", - утверждается в документе. Протестующие призывают направить для объективного расследования ситуации в Тибете независимые группы, сформированные из представителей ООН, правительственных ведомств, правозащитных организаций, "оказать давление на Китай для незамедлительного прекращения убийств и жесткого подавления тибетцев". Они взывают также об оказании неотложной международной медицинской помощи пострадавшим тибетцам и о содействии мирового сообщества в обеспечении скорейшего освобождения арестованных в Тибете.

С учетом непрекращающихся протестов тибетских беженцев, сегодня приняты дополнительные меры безопасности вокруг комплекса посольства Китая в дипломатическом квартале индийской столицы. Как мог убедиться корр. ИТАР-ТАСС, полностью перекрыто движение транспорта на прилегающей магистрали, которая носит символическое название Панчшил марг - улица Пяти принципов мирного сосуществования - и разделяет территории дипмиссий КНР и США. По всему периметру посольской ограды выставлен временный забор из металлических конструкций и нейлоновой сетки, дежурят усиленные наряды полиции, а главные ворота прикрывает пожарная машина с мощным водометом. Пойти на такое укрепление охраны вынудили действия тибетских демонстрантов, которым удалось в минувшую пятницу штурмом взять ограду посольства. Более 30 участников "рейда" были арестованы и взяты под стражу.

24.03.2008 11:23

http://www.prime-tass.ru/news/show.a...768688&ct=news

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

Это - программа Эхо Москвы, совместная с журналом «Знание – сила». У нас в гостях историк Александр Лукин, доктор исторических наук.

А.ЛУКИН - В VII веке до н.э. сложилось довольно большое Тибетское государство, дальше оно, там, ну, было независимым некоторое время, потом, в течение – чтобы не говорить слишком подробно – в течение ряда периодов оно было под влиянием или под властью монголов, затем под определенным влиянием Китая. *Но надо заметить, что оно никогда не было частью Китая, в том смысле, что оно не было провинцией Китая.*

С.БУНТМАН – Тибет не был и провинцией других государств, образований.
А.ЛУКИН – Он входил в монгольскую империю – вот, также, как и Русь, также как и Китай.
С.БУНТМАН – А, ну это во время монгольской экспансии, да?
А.ЛУКИН – Да, да, в XIII веке. С XIII века он вошел на определенный период. И кстати, тогда же монголы приняли буддизм, который пришел из Тибета. Т.е., как бы, политически…
С.БУНТМАН – Там? Там они приняли?
А.ЛУКИН – Ну, не то, чтобы там, но они пригласили представителя в XIII веке одной из школ тибетского буддизма Сакья, значит, и решили взять эту религию. С тех пор монголы являются буддистами, так же как и некоторые другие народы, которые входили в эту большую империю. Некоторые из них сейчас живут на территории России.
С.БУНТМАН – Буряты?
А.ЛУКИН – Да, буряты, тувинцы…
С.БУНТМАН – Калмыки.

А.ЛУКИН – Гоминьдан признал независимость Монголии, хотя затем взял свои слова обратно – это было по договору 1945 года с Советским Союзом. И естественно, коммунисты, когда пришли к власти, они тоже считали Тибет китайской территорией. Но поскольку тогда по разным, там, международным соображениям, и внутренним соображениям было решено его прямо не завоевывать. _Было достигнуто в 1951 году между правительством Далай-ламы и китайским центральным правительством соглашение о так называемом «мирном освобождении Тибета», которое состоит из 17 пунктов._ Вот кто поедет в Лхасу – там есть музей Тибета, тибетской истории, и там это соглашение лежит, его можно прочитать, на китайском языке.

А.ЛУКИН – Смысл его основной сводился к тому, что _Тибету предоставляется автономия во внутренних вопросах_ – т.е. там внутреннее управление никак не меняется, но туда вводятся китайские войска, которые не вмешиваются во внутреннее управление. Но Китай берет на себя охрану внешних границ, внешнюю политику. Таким образом, _предоставляется широкая автономия;_ примерно похожа эта схема на ту автономию, которая дана сейчас Гонконгу и Макао. 

Значит, вы представьте себе, как можно целому народу объяснить, что их бог – это не тот, которого они считают богом, а какие-то непонятные люди, назначенные из ЦК КПК. Это трудно. Поэтому они, как бы, одновременно создают оппозицию и ничего не делают, чтобы вести переговоры. _Я думаю, что сейчас в Пекине кто-то задумается над этим, потому что явно выявилась группа радикалов среди тибетцев и группа умеренных во главе с Далай-ламой, который не требует независимости, на самом деле. А единственно, они требуют чего-то вроде возвращения к договору 1951 года._

А.ЛУКИН – Но Китай пока на это не идет. И этим самым он создает почву для расцвета именно радикальных идей.
С.БУНТМАН – Коротко: перспектива когда-нибудь независимости? Ее нет, наверное.
А.ЛУКИН –Я думаю, что реально говоря, перспективы независимости нет. Китай все-таки – это не...Сербия.
А.ЛУКИН – Да, не Сербия, и никто с ним силой разговаривать не сможет. Но _перспектива автономии_, я думаю, есть. И кто-то среди китайских лидеров должен задуматься, нужно ли ему, вот, периодически… с периодичностью в 10-20 лет восстания, или может быть, _провести переговоры и договориться как-то с умеренной частью тибетцев с тем, чтобы радикалы не имели такого влияния, как сейчас._

Подробнее: www.echo.msk.ru/programs/netak/502678-echo

----------


## Буль

На проходящей в понедельник в Древней Олимпии церемонии зажжения олимпийского огня защитник Тибета попытался сорвать мероприятие. Как показала в прямом эфире телекомпания CNN, активисту удалось прорвать оцепление и подойти к трибуне, откуда был уведен сотрудниками греческих правоохранительных органов.

----------


## Galina

Друзья, в пятницу, 28 марта 2008 г. планируется провести пикеты в поддержку Тибета.

Пикет № 1. Получено разрешение Правительства Санкт-Петербурга на проведение пикета на Пионерской площади (вместо территории перед зданием Генерального Консульства Китайской Народной Республики в Санкт-Петербурге).  
Итак, место и время проведения 

Пикета №1: 
Санкт-Петербург, Адмиралтейский район, Пионерская пл., у памятника А.С. Грибоедову перед ТЮЗом, ст.м. Пушкинская: 28 марта 2008 г. 11:00-13:00. 

Пикет № 2. Получено разрешение на проведение пикета в месте, рекомендованном Администрацией Центрального района вместо улиц, прилегающих к Невскому проспекту (предполагались Малая Садовая или Малая Конюшенная). 
Место и время проведения 

Пикета №2: 
Санкт-Петербург, Центральный район, Сад им. Н.Г. Чернышевского, проспект Бакунина, ближайшая ст.м. Пл. Александра Невского: 28 марта 2008 г. 14:00-16:00. 

Последнее обновление 24.03.08 13:30.

http://tibet-site.spb.ru/tibet-news/58/

----------


## Galina

*Карта акций протеста в Тибете с 10 марта 2008 г.* 

http://tibet-site.spb.ru/tibet-news/59/

----------


## Galina

*Yahoo не помогает властям КНР искать зачинщиков беспорядков в Тибете*
24 марта 2008 года, 14:40 
Текст: Эльвира Кошкина 
Интернет-компания Yahoo опровергла информацию о том, что разместила на своих сайтах фотографии девятнадцати человек, которые разыскиваются китайскими властями. Об этом сообщает агентство France Presse. 

В субботу компания направила в парижский офис AFP заявление, в котором утверждает, что не демонстрирует на своих ресурсах снимки людей, разыскиваемых властями КНР в связи с участием в акциях протеста в Лхасе. В своем заявлении Yahoo выражает сожаление о том, что интернет используется для подавления свободы самовыражения. Кроме того, Yahoo напоминает, что компания базируется на принципе, согласно которому обеспечение доступа к информации может улучшить жизнь людей и положительно повлиять на их взаимоотношения с окружающим миром. 

Беспорядки в Тибете начались 10 марта - буддистские монахи проводили манифестации по случаю 49-й годовщины восстания в Лхасе, которое закончилось изгнанием духовного лидера Тибета Далай-ламы. В пятницу, 14 марта, волнения достигли критической точки, при подавлении беспорядков китайскими войсками погибли несколько десятков человек. 

В минувшую пятницу, 21 марта, Китай обнародовал фотографии девятнадцати человек, которых власти называют самыми активными мятежниками и грозятся наказать их за организацию беспорядков. Снимки разыскиваемых лиц, вывешенные на всех популярных китайских сайтах, были сделаны во время массовых волнений 14 марта. Издание Tibet Daily, контролируемое государством, сообщило, что двое разыскиваемых уже арестованы, и опубликовало номера телефонов "горячей линии", по которым принимается информация о местонахождении остальных нарушителей. 

Власти КНР утверждают, что главным организатором волнений в Тибете был Далай-лама. Однако сам духовный лидер Тибета отвергает свою причастность к акциям протеста и говорит, что не призывал народ требовать независимости родины. 

http://net.compulenta.ru/352094/

----------


## Galina

Фотографии из Тибета предлагает посмотреть сайт http://www.phayul.com

http://www.phayul.com/downloads/2008-Tibet-Protest/

----------


## Galina

Mar 24, 13:22

*Вот что пишет из Непала русская жена тибетца, живущего в Катманду:*

"В Тибете все плохо - с тибетцами, у мужа папу и всех родственников арестовали, 15 и 16 марта в Лхасе арестовывали все тибетские семьи поголовно, независимо от того, участвовали они в восстании или нет, 16-го ночью половину арестованных 14-15-16-го расстреляли - вывозили ночью тайно по одному закрытому грузовику по 60 человек и за пределами Лхасы в полях рыли братскую могилу и расстреливали. В деревнях расстреливают на месте без суда и следствия. Все телефоны прослушиваются китайцами, за разговоры на тему беспорядков в Тибете и китайской политики по телефону с заграницей -пожизненное заключение, и вообще в Тибет просят не звонить, т.к. звонки из-за границы нежелательны.
Но тем не менее, через пару недель Тибет могут открыть снова для туристов, чтобы показать, что китайцы все решают мирно, а вот после Олимпиады могут закрыть - тибетцам уже 16 марта была обещана тотальная чистка после Олимпиады, вряд ли это была шутка. Такой ужас......
В Непале все спокойно, все готовятся к выборам, газ-бензин и дороги к границам дают."

______________________________________________

По просьбе одного из участников нашего форума, я убрала ссылку на источник этой информации.

----------


## Asanga

Что характерно в Питере перед консульством не разрешили.

----------


## Ersh

Ну, уж, если пошли показания очевидцев, то позволю себе процитировать на правах новости:




> Сегодня с утра Евроньюз распинался, что беспорядки начались и в Сычуане.
> Причём забавно так распинался. Даёт интервью китаянка на улице, и говорит "Да, всё нормально у нас - магазины работают, школы открыты,  народ  по улице по делам ходит туда сюда". И показывают обычную торговую улицу где-то в Чэнду: лавки, чуфаньки - всё фунциклирует. 
> А за кадром всё тот же голос диктора бубунит : "Беспорядки перекунулсь на соседние районы. Громят магазины, жгут полицейские участки


http://polusharie.com/index.php/topi...html#msg636261

----------


## Mike

"Tibet discontent spurred by ethnic bias, wage gap"
China's massive economic growth and prosperity has bypassed minority Tibetans, analysts say
Mar 24, 2008 04:30 AM 
Lindsay Beck 
REUTERS NEWS AGENCY

BEIJING–China's leaders have long feared the impact of the country's yawning wealth gap on social stability. When protests in Tibet, its poorest region, flared into riots, their nightmare looked very real.
The March 14 riot in Lhasa, capital of the region Communist troops entered in 1950, was over issues of autonomy and ethnic identity, not the price of bread. But analysts say the two are intertwined as Tibetans feel marginalized by a Beijing-led development drive that Tibet scholar Andrew Fischer calls "ethnically exclusionary."
"They're pouring in an enormous amount of subsidies so it's no surprise that they're creating growth," said Fischer, a development economist at the London School of Economics. "It's just that this massive amount of economic growth and wealth is creating a huge gap and a very strong ethnic bias ... in the sense that it privileges those with Chinese fluency or Chinese connections," he said.
The economy of Tibet, a remote region of mountains and grasslands dubbed the "roof of the world," has been growing at more than 12 per cent annually over the past five years. But the urban-rural wealth gap, already a worry across China, is even more pronounced in Tibet.
"Tibet, although it's been significantly improved by Chinese investment, is still essentially a country of poor people," said Simon Littlewood, president of consulting firm Asia Now.
Only about 15 per cent of the population has any secondary education, compared to more than 60 per cent in the rest of China. In a country whose leaders pride themselves on having virtually wiped out illiteracy, rates in Tibet hover above 40 per cent.
"Rightly or wrongly, the Han Chinese are often perceived within the region as having benefited more from China's economic growth in recent years than ethnic minorities," Glenn Maguire and Patrick Bennett of Sociйtй Gйnйrale wrote in a research note.
As Tibetans from rural areas, which subsist largely on herding and farming, gravitate toward cities in search of work, analysts say they risk becoming part of an underclass lacking the skills to participate in the industrialization drive.
"They may lack the skills to compete for jobs in the booming service sectors, and that's why many jobs in the service sector are taken by migrants from other Chinese regions like Gansu," said Wang Wenchang, a professor at the Central University of Nationalities in Beijing.
That sense of marginalization has been compounded by the opening of a railway to the region in 2006, which critics say is accelerating an influx of Han Chinese. Most of those Chinese migrants, analysts say, are themselves poor people, from poor provinces, but what matters is how Tibetans perceive their role in the region's development.
"They are very conscious of what happened in Inner Mongolia and Xinjiang over the decades, where a large influx of Chinese migrants have settled and the indigenous population has become the minority," said Tsering Shakya, a Tibet scholar at the University of British Columbia.
The March 14 riot, which followed days of peaceful protests led by Buddhist clergy, saw mobs smashing and looting Han Chinese-run businesses and shops. China's reported death toll from the protests earlier this month is 22. Tibet's exiled government says 99 Tibetans have been killed.
Beijing yesterday stepped up its efforts to present its own version of events to the world. It accused the Dalai Lama of plotting "terror" in Tibet and colluding with Uighur separatists in northwest China's Xinjiang region.
"The Dalai clique is scheming to take the Beijing Olympics hostage to force the Chinese government to make concessions to Tibet independence," said the People's Daily, the main mouthpiece of the Communist Party.
The paper earlier accused the Dalai Lama of planning attacks with the aid of violent Uighur separatist groups seeking an independent East Turkestan for their largely Muslim people in Xinjiang. 
"The Dalai clique has descended into becoming an outright terrorist organization," a commentary on an official Shanghai news website (www.eastday.com) said.
The Tibetan spiritual leader called the accusations against him ``baseless," asserting that he supported China's hosting of the Olympics.

http://www.thestar.com/News/World/article/350040

----------


## Нока

*Французы призывают бойкотировать церемонию открытия Олимпиады-2008*
МОСКВА, 24 мар - РИА Новости. Население Франции высказывается в пользу политического бойкота церемонии открытия Олимпийских игр-2008 в Пекине. Об этом говорят результаты опросов, опубликованных в понедельник в газетах Liberation и L'Equipe. 

По данным Французского института общественного мнения, 54 процента опрошенных французов считают, что "спортивные руководители Франции должны бойкотировать церемонию открытия". 60 процентов респондентов высказались против идеи спортивного бойкота Игр. В то же время 55 процентов опрошенных уверены, что французские спортсмены во время Олимпийских игр должны публично выразить свое отношение к несоблюдению прав человека в Китае демонстрацией или акцией протеста. 

68 процентов французов заявили, что президент Международного олимпийского комитета (МОК) Жак Рогге должен "публично осудить Китай за несоблюдение прав человека". 

Против присутствия на церемонии открытия президента Франции Николя Саркози высказались 53 процента респондентов. 

В понедельник L'Equipe обратился за комментариями к пловцу Алену Бернару и прыгуну с шестом Ромэну Меснилю. По мнению Бернара, французские спортсмены во время Игр могут ходить в футболках, где будет написано "Я за права человека в Китае". 

Месниль, в свою очередь, предлагает во время парада спортсменов на церемонии открытия пройти без флага страны. 

Оба спортсмена заверили, что готовы к публичным акциям протеста, несмотря на возможность дисквалификации. Согласно олимпийскому уставу, спортсмены не имеют право публично выражать свои политические пристрастия и убеждения. 

www.rian.ru

----------


## Galina

Друзья! 
Префектура западного административного округа ответила отказом на уведомление инициативной группы о проведении пикетa у посольства КНР в г.Москве 26 марта 2008 года. Точные формулировки отказа, а также новая дата проведения пикета от имени буддистов и друзей Тибета г.Москвы будут приведены в ближайшее время. Пока нам остается мысленно поддерживать наших друзей в Санкт-Петербурге.

Будьте с нами!

http://www.savetibet.ru/

----------


## Galina

Акция протеста у китайского посольства в Москве

Опубликовано - в вт, 25/03/2008 - 13:26. Новости Тибет

Внимание! Дата проведения пикета может измениться. На данный момент получено НЕОФИЦИАЛЬНОЕ уведомление об отказе в проведении пикета. Следите за новостями! После 18:00 будет размещена дополнительная информация.

http://buddha.ru/content/?q=node/71

----------


## Ersh

Правоохранительные силы в Тибете, принимая меры в отношении общественных беспорядков, не имели при себе и не применяли никакого уничтожающего оружия. Об этом заявил 17 марта в Пекине глава администрации Тибетского автономного района Дзянпа Пуньцог. 

Дзянпа Пуньцог сказал, что в ходе обеспечения общественного порядка правоохранительные органы проявляли большую сдержанность.-о

Источник:Агентство Синьхуа

http://russian.people.com.cn/31521/6374876.html

----------


## Нока

*ЕС может бойкотировать Олимпиаду в Пекине*
БРЮССЕЛЬ, 25 марта. Евросоюз может бойкотировать Олимпиаду в Пекине, если власти Китая не нормализуют ситуацию в Тибете. Об этом в интервью германской газете Bild заявил глава Европарламента Ханс Герт Поттеринг. Это уже не первое его заявление в таком ключе.

«Если не будет сигналов в направлении компромисса, я считаю оправданными меры бойкота», – сказал он. «Мы не должны исключать возможность бойкота Олимпийских игр в Пекине. Мы хотим, чтобы они были успешными, но не ценой культурного геноцида тибетцев», – отметил он. Поттеринг – член Христианско-демократического союза, возглавляемого канцлером ФРГ Ангелой Меркель.

В Тибете 10-14 марта произошли беспорядки, после чего новости об отдельных вспышках насилия поступают до сих пор. По данным «Правительства Тибета в изгнании», в результате волнений за две недели погибли около 100 мирных жителей Тибета, хотя власти Китая заявляют лишь о 18.

Накануне Олимпийский комитет Германии официально заявил, что выступает против любого бойкота летней Олимпиады в Пекине. Вместе с тем комитет выразил обеспокоенность насилием в Тибете. Президент Франции Николя Саркози в понедельник призвал Китай прекратить насилие в Тибете, а президент Венесуэлы Уго Чавес заявил, что волнения в Тибете – это выступление США против Китая.

18 марта председатель Европарламента Ханс-Герт Поттеринг призвал политиков взвесить возможность бойкота Олимпиады-2008 в Пекине в знак протеста против насильственных действий китайских властей в Тибете. Тогда он дал понять, что имеет в виду не широкий бойкот (отказ направить национальные сборные), а бойкот политиками церемонии открытия. Что он имеет в виду сейчас, он не уточнил.

17 марта Россия официально выразила поддержку позиции китайских властей, усмиряющих демонстрантов в Тибете. МИД РФ заявил, что призывы бойкотировать Олимпийские игры в Пекине – неприемлемы. В тот же день президент Международного олимпийского комитета (МОК) Жак Рогге, беседуя с журналистами в швейцарском городе Лозанна, сказал, что Олимпиада – это торжественное событие для всего мирового сообщества, и не следует переносить политическую деятельность на поле соревнований Олимпийских игр.

Член эстонской делегации в ПАСЕ, депутат парламента от IRL Андрес Херкель 17 марта высказывался резче всех. По его мнению, предстоящую пекинскую Олимпиаду следует называть «геноцидной».

29 февраля министр иностранных дел Великобритании Дэвид Милибэнд высказался против политизации предстоящей Олимпиады в Пекине и подверг критике возможный бойкот Олимпиады рядом политиков и спортсменов. Позиция британского МИДа пошла в разрез с позицией принца Уэльского Чарльза. 28 января наследник британского престола дал понять, что не приедет летом этого года на Одимпиаду. Официально он не оглашал причину своего решения. Наблюдатели предположили, что это связано с тем, что принц выступает за независимость Тибета от Китая и против нарушений прав человека в Тибете китайскими властями.

В 1950 году — через год после прихода Мао Цзэдуна к власти — китайская армия вступила в Тибет. С тех пор Пекин проводит в Тибете жесткую политику, критикуемую со стороны международных организаций. Пекин настаивает на том, что Тибет является неотъемлемой частью Китая. В то же время в Тибете неоднократно вспыхивали сепаратистские мятежи, жестоко подавляемые китайскими властями. В результате одного из них – 1959 года – нынешний Далай-лама Тензин Гъяцо, которому было тогда 24 года, отправился в изгнание в Индию, где и проживает с тех пор.

Многим деятелям культуры и искусства, выражающим солидарность с народом Тибета и выступающим против распространения китайской юрисдикции на эту область, запрещен въезд в Китай. Голливудский актер Брэд Питт, сыграв в фильме «Семь лет в Тибете» роль известного австрийского альпиниста Хайнриха Харрера, достигшего Тибета в 1944 году, как и его партнер по фильму Дэвид Тевлис, был лишен права въезжать в Китай.
Отметим, что ряд стран бойкотировал Олимпиаду 1980 года в Москве, протестуя против ввода советских войск в Афганистан.


www.rosbalt.ru

----------


## Galina

Китай организует поездку для группы иностранных журналистов в административную столицу Тибета Лхасу, чтобы они на месте смогли составить собственное представление о недавних беспорядках, передает AFP со ссылкой на пресс-секретаря министерства иностранных дел КНР Кин Ганга (Qin Gang). 

По его словам, организаторы предоставят журналистам возможность побеседовать с людьми, ставшими "жертвами преступного насилия". Сообщается, что группа из 10-12 человек должна отправиться в Тибет уже в среду, 26 марта. 

В ее состав, по данным AFP, должны войти представители американского информагентства Associated Press, журналисты японского агентства Kyodo, катрского телеканала "Аль-Джазира", британской газеты "The Financial Times" и корреспонденты "The Wall Street Journal". К группе также присоединятся журналисты из Гонконга и Тайваня. 

Напомним, что с самого начала народных волнений в Тибете и прилегающих к нему провинциях китайские власти ввели информационную блокаду, запретив иностранным журналистам посещать зону конфликта. При этом сообщения западных информагентств о происходящем в Тибете в КНР назвали не соответствующими действительности. 

Из-за введенной Китаем информационной блокады до сих пор точно неизвестно число жертв и пострадавших в столкновениях, произошедших между тибетскими манифестантами и китайским военными и полицейскими. По данным правительства Тибета в изгнании, в столкновениях были убиты около 140 человек. Со своей стороны власти КНР говорят о 19 погибших. 

http://www.lenta.ru/news/2008/03/25/journalistes/

----------


## Нока

*Президент Франции не исключает возможность бойкота Олимпиады в Пекине*
МОСКВА, 25 мар - РИА Новости. Президент Франции Николя Саркози во вторник не исключил возможность бойкота французской стороной Олимпийских игр-2008 в Пекине в связи с последними событиями в Тибете, передает агентство Франс Пресс. 

"Возможны все варианты, но я взываю к чувству ответственности китайских властей", - заявил Саркози в городе Тарб на юге страны, отвечая на вопрос журналистов о возможности объявления бойкота. При этом, как отмечает агентство, остается неясным, имелся ли в виду бойкот церемонии открытия игр или всего мероприятия. 

Призывы бойкотировать Олимпиаду в Пекине начали раздаваться после массовых беспорядков в Тибете, подавленных китайскими властями. По данным властей КНР, время беспорядков погибли 18 мирных жителей и один полицейский. 

В понедельник Елисейский дворец распространил заявление, соглаcно которому Франция готова содействовать диалогу между Пекином и Далай-ламой - духовным лидером Тибета. 

Как отмечается в документе, президент Франции готов способствовать возобновлению этого диалога в рамках стратегического франко-китайского сотрудничества. 

"Я хочу, чтобы начался диалог, и я соразмерю свой ответ с ответом, который дадут китайские власти. Я думаю, что именно так следует реагировать, если вы хотите достичь результатов", - сказал Саркози. 

В то же время население страны, по данным французских СМИ, высказывается в пользу политического бойкота церемонии открытия Олимпийских игр-2008 в Пекине. 

Пик беспорядков пришелся на 14 марта, когда в Лхасе было зафиксировано около 300 пожаров, нападения на мирных жителей. К началу прошлой недели беспорядки были ликвидированы. 

По официальным данным КНР, имущественный ущерб от погромов и поджогов только в Лхасе составил 200 миллионов юаней (28 миллионов долларов). В столице Тибета были подожжены 422 магазина, семь школ, 120 жилых домов и шесть больниц. Полностью сожжены 84 автомобиля. 

Китайские власти утверждают, что массовые волнения в Тибете были организованы и проведены сторонниками Далай-ламы, ведущего раскольническую деятельность. 

www.rian.ru

----------


## Светлана

зайдите на
http://www.avaaz.org/en/tibet_end_the_violence/
уже подписали примерно 900 тыс человек

p.s. извините, если ссылка уже давалась в теме

----------


## Galina

*Получен официальный отказ*

Опубликовано -- в вт, 25/03/2008 - 21:09. Новости Тибет 

Получен официальный отказ на уведомление инициативной группы о проведении пикетa у посольства КНР в г. Москве 26 марта 2008 года. Новая дата проведения пикета в Москве будет сообщена позднее.

*Завтра в 19:00 в Центре Ламы Цонкапы будет проведена служба в память 
погибших в результате столкновений в Тибете.*

МБЦЛЦ


http://buddha.ru/content/?q=taxonomy/term/1

----------


## Galina

Фотографии, иллюстрирующие последние события в Тибете - http://buddha.ru/content/?q=node/72

----------


## Galina

В соответствии с письмом, подписанным первым заместителем префекта западного административного округа города Москвы г-ном А.Ф.Елизаровым, «согласно требованиям п.4 ст. 12 Федерального закона №54-ФЗ количество заявленных участников- до 200 человек нарушает установленную форму предельной наполняемости территории указанной в уведомлении. Также заявителем нарушены п.2-4 ст.7 Федерального закона №54-ФЗ, не определен организатор мероприятия, не определены формы и методы обеспечения общественного порядка и медицинской помощи».

«В связи с чем, предлагаю Вам оформить уведомление в соответствии с действующим законодательством и подать в установленные законом сроки», указывает г-н Елизаров.

Воздерживаясь от комментариев, инициативная группа планирует уточнить формулировки и вторично подать заявку о проведении пикета у посольства КНР в Москве по адресу ул. Дружбы, 6.

В тексте первой заявки инициативная группа уведомляла префектуру о «намерении провести пикет с целью выразить сострадание жертвам насильственного подавления мирных выступлений тибетского населения на территории Китайской народной республики, а также стремление добиться прекращения кровопролития в тибетских регионах на территории Китайской народной республики».

http://savetibet.ru/2008/03/25/piket_moscow.html

Комментарии:

Savetibet | 25 марта 2008 20:43   
Те из вас, кто был у китайского посольства, могут представить себе, как выглядит парк, расположенный перед ним, и какова его «наполняемость». Естественно, имена организаторов были указаны в уведомлении. (Как иначе можно было его подать?) 

Единственное, в уведомлении не значилось содержимое аптечки: бинты, йод и т.д., которые должны быть у пикетчиков и «методы обеспечения общественного порядка».

----------


## Нока

*Совет ООН просят провести чрезвычайную сессию по Тибету*
Более 60 неправительственных организаций из стран Азии обвинили Совет ООН по правам человека в пассивном отношении к ситуации в Тибете. Они также потребовали проведения чрезвычайной сессии Совета для обсуждения этого вопроса.


На проходящей в Женеве очередной 7-й сессии Совета ООН по правам человека организации обратились к председательствующему в Совете Дору Ромулусу Коштеа с требованием направить специальную миссию ООН в Тибетский автономный район Китая, как это ранее было сделано для изучения обстановки в Мьянме, Судане и на оккупированных палестинских территориях. Озабоченность ситуацией в Тибете также выразили представители Евросоюза, США и Австралии. Главе делегации КНР пришлось несколько раз напомнить председательствующему, что вопрос о ситуации в этом районе не входит в повестку дня нынешней сессии Совета, сообщает 26 марта ИТАР-ТАСС. 
www.kommersant.ru

----------


## Aлександр Г.

Ситуация в Тибете
26.03.2008 | 16:05 ("Разворот") 
Лама геше Тин Лей - основатель московского буддистского центра 

http://www.echo.msk.ru/

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Напоминание: все сообщения о ситуации в Тибете - в эту тему.

----------


## Galina

> зайдите на
> http://www.avaaz.org/en/tibet_end_the_violence/
> уже подписали примерно 900 тыс человек
> 
> p.s. извините, если ссылка уже давалась в теме


*Уже собрано 1,018,934 подписей на 16ч-55мин.*

----------


## Galina

> Ситуация в Тибете
> 26.03.2008 | 16:05 ("Разворот") 
> Лама геше Тинлей - основатель московского буддистского центра 
> 
> http://www.echo.msk.ru/


Разговор можно послушать - http://www.echo.msk.ru/att/element-5...orot-26-03.mp3

----------


## Jambal Dorje

Александр Нагорный, Николай Коньков 
ТИБЕТ—ОРАНЖ 
Время «divide et impera»

Подобно тому, как сход гигантской лавины в горах может быть вызван падением небольшого камня, нынешние события в Тибете, похоже, способны канализировать весь накопленный в американо-китайских отношениях конфликтный потенциал. 
Внешняя канва событий пока выглядит так. После небольшого, но качественного "разогрева" мирового общественного мнения, наподобие концерта исландской певицы Бьорк в Шанхае, где поп-дива, по публичной версии, призвала к независимости Тибета, а по её словам, "всего лишь три раза прошептала: "Тибет, Тибет, Тибет", — на улицы Лхасы, а затем других городов КНР, как в Тибетском автономном районе, так и вне его, где компактно проживают тибетские общины, вышли не слишком большие, но чрезвычайно активные толпы (по китайским масштабам — наверное, всё же группы) протестующих. 
Их выступления активно и даже настойчиво транслировались глобальными телекомпаниями, наподобие американской СNN, а газеты и журналы заполнились весьма качественными снимками профессиональных фоторепортёров, как нельзя кстати оказавшихся к этому времени на "крыше мира". Кстати, практически все демонстранты Лхасы и т.д. несли с собой лозунги вовсе не на тибетском и не на китайском, а на английском языке. Так что в какую сторону был обращен главный "мессидж" этих акций протеста, абсолютно понятно. 
А уж традиционные облачения буддистских монахов с преобладанием оранжевого цвета придавали всему происходящему хорошо знакомые еще по репортажам с киевского Майдана черты типичной "оранжевой революции". Главным условием успеха или неуспеха которой, как показал весь опыт последнего времени, от Тбилиси до Андижана, является готовность или неготовность центральной власти применять силу против "оранжистов". Сомнений в наличии у Пекина подобной готовности после событий 1989 года на площади Тяньаньмэнь очень долгое время как-то не возникало. Если руководители Китая не пощадили фактически собственную смену, студентов столичных вузов, то уж "каких-то там" тибетцев могли просто потопить в крови, как 49 лет назад. 
Кстати, именно к событиям 1959 года, приведшим к бегству духовного (а тогда — и светского) лидера Тибета Далай-ламы, были приурочены нынешние протестные выступления. Дата вроде бы "некруглая", зато у властей КНР летняя Пекинская олимпиада-2008, что называется, "на носу", и под угрозой бойкота этого сверхважного для "красного дракона" события со стороны международного сообщества (кстати, вам, читатели, эта ситуация ничего не напоминает — типа ввода советских войск в Афганистан и бойкота Московской олимпиады-1980?) у тибетских "диссидентов" вроде бы появлялся, пусть призрачный, иллюзорный, но шанс хотя бы на относительную масовую безопасность: короче говоря, на дубинки и газы, а не пули. 
Самое удивительное, что эти расчеты оказались более-менее верными, так всё оно, по большому счёту, и произошло. 
В Тибет были введены дополнительные чати китайской армии (сколько — никто точно не знает, но не менее 20 тысяч человек), однако их задачей стали, судя по всему, не карательные акции, а поддержание порядка на улицах и недопущение дальнейших массовых акций протеста. Всем участникам беспорядков, которые добровольно сдадутся властям, была обещана амнистия, однако та сотня с небольшим человек, которые, согласно официальным данным, доверились этому обещанию, скорее всего, являлись секретными агентами китайских спецслужб и должны были послужить примером для остальных. Однако никаких "остальных" не последовало, что лишний раз говорит о явной нестихийности и высокой степени организации прошедших акций протеста. Аресты же вообще затронули пока лишь несколько десятков человек. 
Весьма характерно также, что, несмотря на сверхактивное участие в беспорядках буддистских монахов (кто бы мог подумать о таком политическом сатори?!), сам Далай-лама демонстрировал свою полную непричастность к данным событиям, а на обвинения со стороны китайских властей даже заявил, что всегда выступал за проведение Пекинской олимпиады, а также готов отказаться от своего высокого духовного звания (наверное, путем реинкарнации — других вариантов как-то не просматривается) ради мира и счастья тибетского народа. 
Разумеется, это февральско-мартовское обострение ситуации в Тибете достаточно дорого обошлось для КНР. Речь идет не столько о прямом ущербе в виде разбитых и сожженных автомобилей или магазинов, сколько о закрытии туристских маршрутов, высылке иностранцев и расходах на переброску войск. 
Еще существеннее экономического ущерба может оказаться ущерб политический. Имеется в виду как внутриполитический, так и внешнеполитический аспекты. 
XVII съезд КПК в октябре 2007 года и недавняя сессия ВСНП КНР определили в качестве главной проблемы современного китайского общества неравномерность его социально-экономического развития по регионам страны, что ведет к обострению политической ситуации в стране. "Локомотивы развития" в виде бывших свободных экономических зон продолжают стремительно уходить вперед, фактически потеряв "вагоны" отсталых и по преимуществу сельскохозяйственных регионов. А резкий рост цен на внутреннем рынке, спровоцированный "процветающими" анклавами юго-востока, становится всё более невыносимым для беднейших слоев китайцев, которые сегодня составляют около половины населения страны. Только официальные цифры городской безработицы достигают 4,5% трудоспособного населения — это примерно 15 млн. человек. 
А общая безработица в КНР, согласно целому ряду источников, может достигать уже 100 млн. человек, что также не способствует повышению реальных доходов населения и развитию единого внутреннего рынка — приоритетным задачам нового внутриполитического курса китайской компартии.
Не случайно на сессии ВСНП были даны рекомендации "притормозить" локомотивы, чтобы получить возможность "подогнать" к ним остальную экономику. Вот этому резерву главного китайского командования и угрожают события в Лхасе. 
Если дать "тибетскому костру" разгореться, огонь вполне может перекинуться не только на другие национальные окраины Китая — например, на Синьцзянь-Уйгурский район, но и на беднейшие регионы, населенные собственно ханьцами. А уж такого развития событий власти в Пекине не могут допустить ни в коем случае. 
Что же касается внешнеполитических осложнений, то, помимо неприятной, но уже привычной необходимости дополнительно объясняться со странами Евросоюза и Соединенными Штатами по поводу "соблюдения прав человека", Китай оказывается перед перспективой нового ухудшения отношений с Индией вокруг тибетского "яблока раздора". Стоит напомнить, что нынешняя резиденция Далай-ламы находится в городе Дхармсала на севере Индии, а американские политики и дипломаты все последние годы усиленно обхаживают Дели на предмет установления более тесных и даже союзнических отношений между США и Индией. "Против кого дружить" может этот несколько странный союз, тоже не вопрос — разумеется, против Китая.
То, что первая половина XXI века будет эпохой если "смены глобального лидера", то ожесточенной конкуренции за эту роль между Соединенными Штатами и КНР, сегодня уже никаких сомнений не вызывает. США стоят на грани так называемой рецессии, которая по своим разрушительным последствиям для американского общества может превзойти Великую Депрессию, а Китай развивается уникальными темпами свыше 10% ежегодно. Учитывая во многом "виртуальный" характер американской экономики, по-прежнему, несмотря на падение доллара, явно заниженный курс юаня и наличие у Пекина весьма "непрозрачного" реального сектора, где неизвестно что спрятано, а также таких сателлитов, как активы Тайваня, Гонконга, Макао и "хуацяо" по всему тихоокеанскому (и не только) региону, "битва кита с драконом", если таковая начнётся, уже сегодня будет проходить практически в одной "весовой категории". 
При этом Китай выступает главной "мастерской мира", а Соединенные Штаты — главным "мировым потребителем", так что разрыв или хотя бы надрыв данной связки будет иметь катастрофические последствия для всего мира. Куда более ощутимые, чем мифическая "ядерная зима", угроза которой в своё время сделала абсолютно бессмысленным весь советский ракетно-ядерный потенциал. 
Отсюда понятно, что до открытого столкновения ни в Вашингтоне, ни в Пекине дело постараются не доводить. Конечно, Америке увидеть разделенную на несколько "сражающихся царств" Поднебесную мечтается даже во сне. Конечно, Китаю надоело продавать свои товары за стремительно обесценивающиеся долларовые "фантики" и обязательства казначейства США заплатить по-настоящему когда-то в неопределенном будущем. Но силовое разделение этих сиамских (а вернее — тихоокеанских) близнецов пока не гарантирует выживания ни тому, ни другому. И это прекрасно понимают не только по обе стороны Тихого океана, но и во всем мире. 
Поэтому пока Нэнси Пелоси, лидер демократического большинства в Конгрессе США, посещает Далай-ламу и произносит выспренные речи о страданиях Тибета как вызове всему прогрессивному и демократически мыслящему человечеству, пока Папа Римский Бенедикт XVI в своей пасхальной речи впервые упоминает Тибет как одну из "ран современного мира", Джордж Буш-младший спокойно готовится к визиту в Пекин, лидеры европейских государств заявляют, что никакого бойкота китайских товаров и Пекинской олимпиады не будет, а олимпийский огонь из Греции, несмотря на "сторонников независимости Тибета", выбежавших к председателю организационного комитета Лю Ки и размахивавших за его спиной "траурными" черными флагами с пятью олимпийскими кольцами, — отправился по намеченному маршруту "с заездом на Джомолунгму". Так что — "только бизнес, ничего личного". 
Впрочем, высокопоставленные пекинские товарищи в этом отношении ничуть не уступают своим коллегам из "вашингтонского обкома". 
Приход к власти на Тайване кандидата от Гоминьдана Ма Инцзю, который получил 58% голосов избирателей, — возможно, несколько и преждевременное, но зато чрезвычайно веское "китайское предупреждение" заокеанским геостратегам. Если уж "прекрасная Формоза", которую они столько лет считали своим непотопляемым авианосцем, возьмет курс к берегам континентального Китая, на других союзников в азиатско-тихоокеанском регионе Соединенным Штатам рассчитывать уже ни придётся. Это касается и Японии, и Австралии, и Филиппин, и кого угодно еще. Уход Тайваня будет настолько наглядной демонстрацией силы КНР и слабости Америки, что желающих и дальше связывать свою судьбу с "уходящей натурой" окажется не слишком много: судьбы гитлеровской Германии в конце войны и "перестроечного" горбачевского СССР тому доказательство. 
Еще одним ожидавшимся, но от того не менее значимым следствием американского "камушка", брошенного в горы Тибета, стала официальная заявка Ирана о вступлении в Шанхайскую организацию сотрудничества (ШОС). Понятно, что без предварительных гарантий ее благосклонного рассмотрения со стороны Пекина и Москвы на такой шаг официальный Тегеран никогда бы не решился — действительно, зачем ему лишние дипломатические унижения? В этой связи весьма характерно, что перед этим замминистра иностранных дел РФ Александр Лосюков заявил о возможности отмены долгие годы действовавшего моратория на принятие новых членов в ряды ШОС. 
Не исключено, что тем самым Иран стремится дополнительно обезопасить себя от военного удара со стороны США, перспективы которого ближе к президентским выборам в Америке становятся всё более осязаемыми — во всяком случае, как уже неоднократно отмечалось экспертами, другой столь же привлекательной возможности сохраниться во власти и обеспечить Джону Маккейну триумфальное вхождение в Белый дом у республиканских "ястребов"-неоконсерваторов во главе с вице-президентом Диком Чейни пока не просматривается. 
При самом небольшом желании к тому же глобальному геополитическому раскладу можно приплюсовать недавний конфликт между Колумбией, с одной стороны, и Эквадором, поддержанным Венесуэлой (и Никарагуа), — с другой. Противостояние проамериканских властей Боготы и организации Революционных вооруженных сил Колумбии (ФАРК) давным-давно вышло за рамки чисто политического противостояния. Всем хорошо известно, что после разгрома талибов и американской оккупации Афганистана производство героина и других опиатов в этой стране выросло в десятки раз(!), став реальной основой национальной экономики и практически уничтожив аналогичное производство в "золотом треугольнике" Индокитая, которое контролировалось китайскими "триадами". Теперь производство и экспорт "белой смерти" (прежде всего — в Европу, но и на постсоветское пространство тоже) курируют представители американских спецслужб. Более того, одной из главных составляющих сецессии Косово, наряду с военными базами и месторождениями редких металлов, стала именно ключевая роль населенного албанцами балканского анклава в логистике наркотраффика из Афганистана в Европу. 
Само собой, эта ситуация на международном рынке наркотиков между героином и кокаином требует от американских кураторов опиатного бизнеса ослабления и устранения своих "кокаиновых" конкурентов — а это, прежде всего, те самые колумбийские партизаны-"леваки", с которыми так непримиримо борется президент Альваро Урибе, параллельно выжигая огнём и химикатами плантации "неправильного кустарника" у местных крестьян.
Разумеется, на этом фоне публично жующий листья коки венесуэльский президент Уго Чавес, может быть, выглядит несколько эксцентрично, но ведь от Джорджа Буша-младшего мы аналогичной степени искренности никогда не дождёмся, правда? Нынешние реалии геополитической борьбы далеко не всегда приглядны и даже приемлемы с точки зрения каких бы то ни было нравственных принципов, но "на войне как на войне", а "жизнь такова, какова она есть, и больше никакова".
Иными словами, в современном мире отчетливо звучит пока медленная, как "Болеро" Равеля и столь же непреодолимая "мелодия" консолидации государств вокруг разных "центров силы". Отсюда возникает вполне естественный вопрос о том, какую именно позицию следует избрать России. Выбор здесь, надо признать, не слишком велик: либо ориентироваться на сближение с Америкой (и/или Евросоюзом), либо, напротив, стремиться к союзу с Китаем, либо, в конце концов, пытаться держать нейтралитет и даже пытаться стать если не третьим глобальным, то хотя бы одним из региональных "центров силы".
К сожалению, последний (и, наверное, самый приемлемый для нашей страны) путь с каждым годом, с каждым днём, с каждым часом становится всё менее реализуемым и всё более утопичным. Потенциал российского развития реализуется в лучшем случае на несколько процентов, остальное продолжает сжиматься, как шагреневая кожа.
А геополитическая практика последних лет показывает, что на международной арене торжествует всё то же "право сильного" с древним девизом "Divide et impera!" — "Разделяй и властвуй!" Все сценарии известных "оранжевых революций", от Грузии до Тибета, были направлены на фрагментацию и ослабление стратегического потенциала крупных государств, способных хотя бы потенциально бросить вызов глобальному господству США. Когда ты велик, един и силен, а твои соседи малы, разобщены и слабы, — ты можешь быть намного увереннее в своем настоящем и будущем. Однако эта естественная "имперская" логика, как тоже показывает история, в конце концов приводит империи к застою и краху. 
Сегодня Россия по своей собственной, а значит — и по нашей с вами, вине, оказалась в ситуации, аналогичной ситуации Александра Невского и Даниила Галицкого: зажатой между
Западом и Востоком. Западные "родственники" кажутся более понятными и приемлемыми, однако они вполне способны и очень намерены трансформировать "матричное ядро" нашей социокультурной идентичности (условно говоря, не католичеством, так Голливудом) — а восточным "чужакам" явно "не до нас", у них масса куда более близких проблем, они даже сориентированы двигаться не на север, а на юг, в страны Тихоокеанского региона, рассматривая Россию, скорее, не как пространство для колонизации и трансформации здешнего населения, сколько как источник материальных (и энергетических ресурсов) для своих нужд. Неполных восемьсот лет назад Русь сделала свой выбор. Что выберет Россия сегодня?

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Разговор можно послушать -


Разговор на тему "Должно ли мировое сообщество бойкотировать Олимпиаду в Китае?": 

М.ГАНАПОЛЬСКИЙ: Китай еще поймет, кто в мире хозяин – еще неделю назад все кричали: «Нельзя портить миру праздник». Сегодня уже целый ряд мировых лидеров заявляют, что спорт он, конечно, спорт, но мы Тибет в обиду не дадим. Кажется, что идея использовать монахов, чтобы умыть Пекин, проникла в широкие умы. Так нужно ли бойкотировать пекинскую Олимпиаду – об этом, как я надеюсь, сегодня будут спорить Валерия Ильинична Новодворская и Алексей Митрофанов, здравствуйте. 

www.echo.msk.ru/programs/klinch/503338-echo/

----------


## Нока

*Журналисты прибыли в мятежный центр Тибета*


Относительным спокойствием встретила в среду Лхаса группу иностранных журналистов, которые прибыли в административный центр Тибетского автономного района впервые после произошедших там массовых беспорядков, передает ИТАР-ТАСС. 

Поездку журналистов из 9 стран - Россию представляет ИТАР-ТАСС, организовало правительство КНР, чтобы они ознакомились с ситуацией на месте. По дороге из аэропорта в город только один раз был "обнаружен" полицейский "блок-пост", однако уже непосредственно при въезде в Лхасу полицейское патрули стали появляться чаще. 

Корреспондент ИТАР-ТАСС стал свидетелем постоянного перемещения по центральной части города автомобилей без опознавательных знаков, однако с проблесковыми маячками на крыше. Внутри машин находились, судя по всему, сотрудники Вооруженной народной полиции (аналог внутренних войск). Кроме того, несколько раз на пути журналистов встречались военные грузовики, в кузове которых были замечены люди в военной форме, однако опознавательные знаки также полностью отсутствуют. 

Всем прибывшим иностранным журналистам выдали специальные бэджи, без которых, как пояснили представители местных властей, на улице появляться не рекомендуется, особенно, имея при себе профессиональное видео- и фотооборудование. Помимо этого, в целях безопасности всем корреспондентам настоятельно советовали не покидать гостиницу самостоятельно, особенно в вечернее время. 

Следует отметить, что в районе 20.00 часов по местному времени, когда журналистов провезли по улицам Лхасы, создалось впечатление, что город опустел: местных жителей практически нет, закрыты большинство магазинов. Если в других городах Китая по вечерам проблематично найти свободное место в ресторанах, то здесь же - или часть подобных заведений закрыты, либо же пустуют. 

Журналистам в среду показали документальный фильм, созданный на основе записей камер наружного наблюдения, которые зафиксировали начало и разгар беспорядков 14 марта. 
Страна.Ru

----------


## Нока

*В Санкт-Петербурге планируются акции в поддержку Тибета*
В пятницу 28 марта буддисты и друзья Тибета проведут в Санкт-Петербурге акции в поддержку Тибета. Пикеты состоятся в 11.00 на Пионерской площади у памятника Грибоедову перед ТЮЗом и в 14.00 в садике имени Чернышевского. Первоначально планировалось провести один пикет - у здания генерального консульства Китая, но на это не было получено согласования от администрации города. Указанные адреса (Пионерская площадь и сад Чернышевского) были согласованы с правительством города, на проведение акций получено разрешение властей. 

Инициаторами пикетов в поддержку Тибета стал Санкт-Петербургский буддийский центр Арьядевы и петербургское Общество друзей Тибета. Как рассказали "Новой газете" инициаторы проведения акций, для того, чтобы заявить о своей поддержке Тибета в пятницу к ним могут присоединиться несколько сотен петербуржцев.  

Организаторы пикетов объявили конкурс на лучший плакат или карикатуру к акциям против жестокостей в Тибете. При этом они предупреждают: конкурсанты не должны разжигать религиозную или национальную вражду, призывать к независимости Тибета, а их плакаты должны быть политкорректны. В противном случае пикетчикам угрожают обвинения в экстремизме или в призывах в нарушении статей Российско-китайского договора. Главные идеи призывов - сострадание, прекращение насилия, а также противоречие олимпийского духа и творимой в Тибете жестокости. Впрочем, призывы к бойкоту Олимпиады также не планируются, в первую очередь говорить будут о разрешении кризисной ситуации в Тибете.

Что касается мнения духовных лиц, представителей российского буддизма, то они относятся к уличным мероприятиям с осторожностью. Вот что рассказал по этому поводу "Новой" лама Буда Бадмаев, настоятель петербургского буддийского храма Дацан Гунзэчойнэй: "Мы хотим, чтобы на земле Тибета и в других местах не было никаких репрессий, чтобы кризис был как можно скорее преодолен, чтобы он перестал приносить страдания всем сторонам конфликта, не только в Тибете, но и в Китае. В то же время как духо вные лица мы не занимаемся политикой. Что касается Олимпиады в Пекине, то мы придерживаемся той же позиции, которую высказал Далай-Лама, он не призывает к бойкоту Олимпийских игр".

Обращение российских буддистов и друзей Тибета к правительству Российской Федерации и мировому сообществу в связи с кризисом в Тибете 

"Мы, жители буддийских республик России, члены различных буддийских организаций, представители других вероисповеданий, деятели науки и культуры, тибетское сообщество России, люди доброй воли, выражаем свою крайнюю обеспокоенность продолжающимися кровопролитными актами подавления тибетских выступлений и демонстраций в регионах исторического Тибета. 

Китайские власти жестко ограничивают доступ к информации о событиях в областях проживания тибетцев, в особенности касающейся жертв применения силы со стороны вооруженной милиции и армейских подразделений. Однако из источников, неподконтрольных КНР, нам стало известно, что за последние дни сотни человек получили ранения и, по меньшей мере, несколько десятков были убиты. 

Считая своим долгом внести вклад в дело скорейшего разрешения кризиса внутри Тибета, исторически связанного с Россией, мы обращаемся к мировому сообществу и правительству Российской Федерации с требованием содействовать:

1. направлению группы представителей ООН, правительств, правозащитных организаций и СМИ для детального изучения ситуации в Тибете и непредвзятого освещения истинного положения вещей;
2. оказанию давления на Китай с целью немедленного прекращения убийств и жестокого подавления выступлений тибетцев, отстаивающих свои основополагающие права на свободу совести, вероисповедания и волеизъявления;
3. привлечению международных врачебных организаций, таких как "Красный крест" и "Врачи без границ", для предоставления медицинской помощи раненым внутри Тибета;
4. немедленному освобождению из-под ареста невиновных, которым грозят суровые тюремные приговоры и унижающие человеческое достоинство пытки.

Мы выражаем безог оворочную поддержку миротворческим усилиям Его Святейшества Далай-ламы, направленным на прекращение насилия в Тибете и начало диалога с руководством КНР по вопросу предоставления тибетцам подлинной автономии в составе КНР.

Считаем совершенно беспочвенными и недопустимыми обвинения, высказанные китайской стороной в адрес Его Святейшества Далай-ламы, являющегося духовным лидером трех буддийских республик России и влиятельным духовным авторитетом для миллионов людей доброй воли. Выражаем уверенность, что стихийное насилие в тибетских регионах стало следствием недальновидной политики пекинских властей в отношении нужд и интересов тибетского народа.

Со своей стороны, высказываем убежденность в том, что решение конфликта возможно только в случае незамедлительного начала обстоятельных переговоров между Его Святейшеством Далай-ламой и китайским руководством.

Выражаем солидарность с участниками ненасильственных движений в разных странах мира, выступающих за мирное разрешение тибетской проблемы".


"Новая Газета"

----------


## Нока

*Далай-ламу пригласили выступить с трибуны Европарламента*
МОСКВА, 26 мар - РИА Новости. Председатель Европарламента Ханс-Герт Поттеринг в среду пригласил духовного лидера Тибета Далай-ламу выступить перед депутатами законодательного органа ЕС и рассказать им о недавних событиях в Лхасе, где несанкционированные демонстрации с требованием предоставления Тибету независимости были подавлены китайской полицией, сообщает агентство Рейтер. 

Манифестации начались в столице этого автономного района КНР 10 марта. Пик беспорядков в Тибете пришелся на 14 марта, когда в Лхасе было зафиксировано около 300 пожаров, нападения на мирных жителей. К началу прошлой недели беспорядки были ликвидированы. По официальным данным КНР, имущественный ущерб от погромов и поджогов только в Лхасе составил 200 миллионов юаней (28 миллионов долларов). Китайские власти заявляют, что массовые волнения в Тибете были организованы и проведены сторонниками Далай-ламы. 

"Далай-ламу с радостью встретят в этом зале, когда бы он не выразил желание приехать", - сказал глава Европарламента. 

Ханс-Герт Поттеринг ранее не исключил возможности бойкота со стороны Евросоюза Олимпийских игр в Пекине в случае, если власти Китая не урегулируют напряженную ситуацию, связанную с волнениями в Тибете. 

Евросоюз, как ожидается, выработает общую позицию по ситуации в Тибете в ходе неформальной встречи глав МИД 27 стран-членов ЕС 28-29 марта в словенском городе Брдо. 

www.rian.ru

----------


## Нока

*Польский премьер объявил о бойкоте церемонии открытия Олимпиады-2008*

Премьер-министр Польши Дональд Туск объявил о том, что он не приедет на церемонию открытия летней Олимпиады 2008 года в Пекине. Решение Туска связано с недавними событиями в Тибете. Польский премьер считает, что церемонию открытия Олимпийских игр должны бойкотировать главы всех стран, пишет издание Warsaw Business Journal. 
Туск стал первым из руководителей европейских государств, заявившим о том, что он не поедет на церемонию открытия Олимпиады, которая состоится 8 августа в Пекине. Заместитель министра иностранных дел Польши пообещал обсудить вопрос бойкота церемонии с другими странами Евросоюза. 

Идея бойкотировать церемонию открытию открытия Игр-2008 начала активно обсуждаться после зажжения олимпийского огня, состоявшегося 24 марта в греческой Олимпии. После этого мероприятия в Олимпии прошел митинг против подавления народных выступлений в Тибете. 

Отметим, что власти Китая уже дали понять, что возможный бойкот церемонии открытия Олимпийских игр в Пекине может негативно повлиять на экономическое сотрудничество между Китаем и станами Евросоюза. 

www.lenta.ru

----------


## Нока

*В Бурятии пройдут акции протеста в поддержку тибетского народа*
B Бурятии буддийская община «Зеленая Тара» проводит акцию протеста в поддержку тибетского народа: пикетирование 28- 29 марта и митинг 4 апреля. В мероприятии примут участие Центральное Духовное Управление Буддистов БО «Ламрим», Всебурятская Ассоциация развития культуры, Региональное отделение молодых ученых, правозащитная организация «Эрхэ», общество «Друзья Тибета», БО «Арья Дара». 

Время и место проведения 

• В пятницу 28 марта 17.30ч. – 19.00 ч. г. Улан-Удэ, Советский район, ул Ербанова 6, возле филармонии 
• В субботу 29 марта 11.00ч- 18.00ч. г. Улан-Удэ, Советский район, ул. Ербанова 6, возле филармонии .
• 4 апреля с 15.00-18.00ч - Митинг
г. Улан-Удэ, Советский район, пр-т Победы возле мемориала 
www.savetibet.ru

----------


## Нока

*Пикет в поддержку Тибета состоялся в столице республики Тува*
В тувинской столице сегодня с 11.00 до 13.00 прошел санкционированный митинг в поддержку Тибета, проведенный буддистскими организациями республики. Разрешение было получено вчера вечером, поэтому к назначенному времени успели собраться около полусотни человек. 

Светлана Оюн из общества «Манжушри» три дня назад вернулась после пятимесячного паломничества из Дхарамсалы и как очевидец рассказала собравшимся о мирных митингах и пикетах, происходящих каждый день на Севере Индии. Ежевечерне минутой молчания и зажженными светильниками монахи и миряне поминают погибших в Лхасе. 

Тувинские буддисты прочитали молитву о свободе Тибета, составленную 29 сентября 1960 г. Его Святейшеством Далай-ламой XIV; рассказали журналистам о судьбе тибетских беженцев, положении с правами человека в оккупированном Тибете и гонениях на исповедующих буддизм. Следующие общие молебны пройдут в день рождения Панчен-Ламы 25 апреля. 

www.savetibet.ru

----------


## Pakaika

http://echo.msk.ru/news/503896-echo.html

27.03.2008 11:09 : Тибетские монахи помешали проведению брифинга, который китайские власти организовали для корреспондентов в Лхасе 

Тибетские монахи помешали проведению брифинга, который китайские власти организовали для корреспондентов в Лхасе. Монахи обвинили власти во лжи, в свою очередь Пекин назвал произошедшее провокацией. 
Несколько десятков молодых монахов ворвались в помещение одного из древнейших тибетских монастырей Джоканг, где проходила встреча иностранных журналистов с настоятелем и администрацией монастыря, передают очевидцы событий. Ворвавшиеся выкрикивали лозунги и обвиняли китайские власти в том, что те искажают сведения о произошедших в Тибете событиях. Журналисты, которые присутствовали на встрече, сообщают, что инцидент продлился не больше 15 минут, после чего полиция оттеснила молодых монахов в другое помещение (по другой информации, ворвавшихся вытеснили старшие монахи). После этого было объявлено, что пресс-конференция закончилась. Представители китайского МИДа, как передает ИТАР-ТАСС, назвали произошедшее спланированной акцией провокационного характера.
Пекин допустил группу иностранных журналистов в Тибет впервые спустя почти две недели после введения запрета на въезд в регион граждан других стран. Запрет был связан со вспыхнувшими здесь беспорядками.
Сейчас жизнь в столице Тибета Лхасе, по словам журналистов, возвращается в нормальное русло.

----------


## Нока

*Митрополит Кирилл, Далай-лама и Олимпиада-2008*
Прошло почти две недели, с тех пор как китайские власти силой подавили беспорядки в провинциях Китая, где проживают тибетцы, но в целом восстание, начавшееся с мирных демонстраций буддийских монахов, усмирено. Наступило время конфликтующим сторонам «помахать кулаками после драки», а всем остальным определиться, наконец, в своем отношении к конфликту на Гималаях.

Российские буддисты, принадлежащие к школе Гелугпа, почитающей Далай-ламу, давно сделали свой выбор. В дни драматических событий в Лхасе представители Традиционной сангхи России выступили с заявлениями, в которых осуждалась политика китайских властей в отношении Тибета.

Конечно, с Китаем, непримиримо настроенным по отношению к Далай-ламе, России ссориться не с руки. Другое дело, что, несмотря на наличие собственных буддистов, всегда ждущих Далай-ламу в гости, у РФ до сих пор отсутствует четкая позиция по решению тибетской проблемы. МИД призывает стороны к сдержанности – и только.

В этой связи интересно мнение представителя Русской православной церкви протоиерея Всеволода Чаплина. Напряженность в Тибете «может быть преодолена только на основе стремления к миру и справедливости, уважения чувств и настроений различных этнических групп, заботы о благе всех людей, живущих на этой территории», считает зампред Отдела внешних церковных связей Московского патриархата. По его словам, ничего хорошего не произойдет, если «тибетскую карту» будут разыгрывать силы, которых интересуют только собственные экономические и политические выгоды.

Похоже, проявлять солидарность со сторонниками Далай-ламы в РПЦ не спешат. И скорее всего полагают, что в происходящем в Тибете не обошлось без «происков Запада». Во всяком случае Всеволод Чаплин призвал с такой точки зрения проанализировать «тибетскую кампанию» в западных СМИ, которую охарактеризовал как «истерику». Более того, он сравнил ее с антиюгославской кампанией 1999 года!

Но позвольте: не выдумали же журналисты разгоны мирных демонстраций в Лхасе, как не взяты с потолка погромы китайских магазинов тибетцами. Религиозная несвобода и нарушение прав человека в Тибете – реальность, кто бы ни утверждал обратное. Та законность, о восстановлении которой говорит официальный Пекин, хорошо знакома верующим в России по опыту жизни во времена советской власти. Хотя она и называлась «социалистической законностью», но характеризовалась политической целесообразностью.

У Московского патриархата в Китае есть собственный интерес, хотя это не афишируется. Русская духовная миссия существовала в Пекине с XVIII века, а в 1957 году была создана Китайская автономная православная церковь (КАПЦ). Правда, она существовала по большей части «на бумаге», уже в 1962 году была запрещена, а в годы «культурной революции» православие в Китае было почти полностью разгромлено. Сегодня оставшиеся общины верующих (их не больше 15 тысяч человек) подчиняются напрямую московскому Патриарху. Выступая на конференции, посвященной 50-летию КАПЦ, в конце прошлого года, митрополит Кирилл (Гундяев) заявил, что Русская церковь «испытывает братскую озабоченность о единоверцах в Китае и заинтересована в восстановлении деятельности Китайской автономной православной церкви». По словам главы Отдела внешних церковных связей, Московский Патриархат настроен на диалог с китайскими властями и «не поддерживает создание каких-либо подпольных структур» в отличие от католиков и протестантов.

А теперь внимание – вопрос! Чем отличается позиция, которую в своем докладе, опубликованном на официальном сайте Московской патриархии, занял по отношению к Китаю митрополит Кирилл, от того, что сегодня говорит Далай-лама? При всей разнице между двумя религиями сходство значительное. Оба – за диалог с Пекином и за мирное разрешение существующих проблем. Оба – за Олимпиаду, только каждый хочет использовать это событие по-своему. «Пекинская Олимпиада в августе может стать драгоценной возможностью для мирового сообщества помимо направления своих спортсменов поставить Китай лицом к лицу с тибетской проблемой» – Далай-лама XIV, 10 марта 2008 года. «Имея более чем 300-летнюю историю, в наши дни китайское православие никак не представлено на мировой арене. Предстоящие Олимпийские игры в Пекине еще острее ставят этот вопрос, в том числе и об организации духовного окормления спортсменов из православных стран» – митрополит Кирилл (Гундяев), 23 ноября 2007 года. Похоже, «олимпийскую карту» разыгрывают не только тибетские буддисты и «коварный Запад». У России здесь свои и достаточно серьезные интересы!

Павел Германович Круг - обозреватель НГ-религий, приложения к НГ.
www.savetibet.ru

----------


## Нока

*Монахи в Тибете вступили в контакт с журналистами* 

Тибетские монахи встретили группу иностранных журналистов, прибывших в Лхасу, демонстрацией протеста против политики Китая. 
Это первые иностранные корреспонденты, которые прибыли в Тибет после того, как там начались массовые акции протеста. Их трехдневный визит организован китайскими властями. 

Около 30 монахов начали выкрикивать протибетские лозунги, когда журналисты прибыли в храм Джокханг. 

Монахи также выступили в защиту Далай-ламы, которого руководство КНР обвинило в организации беспорядков. 

Репортер агентства Ассошиэйтед пресс, входящий в группу приглашенных журналистов, сообщил, что один из монахов закричал "Тибет не свободен!", а затем начал плакать. Другой монах сказал, что Далай-лама не имеет никакого отношения к беспорядкам. После этого представители властей увели журналистов из храма. 

Репортеры посетили местную больницу, а также магазин одежды, где, согласно официальным сообщениям, в ходе беспорядков сгорели пять девушек. 

По словам корреспондента Financial Times, тибетский район Лхасы напоминает зону боевых действий: там можно увидеть сгоревшие здания, разграбленные магазины и группы солдат на улицах. Журналист сообщает, что, по всей видимости, беспорядки носили более продолжительный и более разрушительный характер. 


Согласно официальной версии, участники беспорядков в Тибете убили 19 человек. Тибетское правительство в изгнании утверждает, что около 140 человек были убиты китайскими силами безопасности. 
В среду в телефонном разговоре с председателем Китайской Народной Республики Ху Цзиньтао президент США Джордж Буш заявил о необходимости диалога с Далай-ламой. 

Джордж Буш, как сообщила его пресс-секретарь Дана Перино, попросил Ху Цзиньтао разрешить журналистам и дипломатам доступ в Тибет. 

www.bbcrussian.com

----------


## Нока

*Буш призвал Китай к диалогу с Далай-ламой*

В телефонном разговоре с председателем Китайской Народной Республики Ху Цзиньтао президент США Джордж Буш заявил о необходимости диалога с духовным лидером тибетцев Далай-ламой. 
Буш поделился с Ху своей обеспокоенностью волнениями в районах на западе Китая, населенных этническими тибетцами, и призвал к снятию ограничений на доступ в эти районы иностранных журналистов и дипломатов. 

Пекин утверждал, что за самыми массовыми за последние 20 лет демонстрациями тибетцев стоял Далай-лама. 

В столкновениях между манифестантами и китайскими силовыми подразделениями были погибшие - данные об их количестве сильно расходятся. 

Далай-лама, живущий в изгнании на севере Индии, критиковал насилие и предлагал Пекину начать диалог. 

Первые протесты начались в столице Тибета Лхасе 10 марта. Поначалу они были мирными, но затем вылились в беспорядки. По данным китайских властей, жертвами беспорядков в Лхасе и других городах с крупными общинами тибетцев стали 19 человек. 

Тибетское правительство в изгнании утверждает, что погибли около 140 человек, и возлагает вину за их гибель на китайские силовые структуры. 

Поездка для иностранной прессы 


Въезд в зону кризиса для иностранных СМИ был запрещен после первых нескольких дней беспорядков, но в среду китайские власти организовали для группы журналистов из зарубежных стран поездку в Лхасу. Корреспонденты Би-би-си в эту группу включены не были. 
Власти обещали участникам тура возможность взять интервью у "пострадавших от действий преступников" и отвезли репортеров на площадь Потала в Лхасе у подножия дворца Потала, древней резиденции тибетских правителей. 

Как указывает агентство Ассошиэйтед пресс, эта площадь была закрыта с 14 марта. 

Также журналистам показали часть города, где во время волнений сгорели магазины. 

О разговоре Буша 

Джордж Буш, как сообщила его пресс-секретарь Дана Перино, попросил Ху Цзиньтао "разрешить доступ журналистов и дипломатов" в Тибет. 

"Президент затронул вопрос о своей обеспокоенности ситуацией в Тибете и призвал китайское правительство вступить в содержательный диалог с представителями Далай-ламы", - рассказала Перино. 

Как отмечает корреспондент Би-би-си в Вашингтоне Джек Айзард, промежуток времени, прошедший от начала кризиса до телефонного звонка Буша китайскому лидеру, отражает сложность отношений США и Китая, чьи экономики переплетаются все глубже. 

Ранее к диалогу между Далай-ламой и властями КНР призывал президент Франции Николя Саркози, который не исключил бойкота церемонии открытия Олимпиады в Пекине в августе. 

О насилии в Тибете высказался и министр иностранных дел Великобритании Дэвид Милибэнд. Он сказал, что обеспокоенность международного сообщества по этому поводу уместна и оправданна, однако не стал призывать к бойкоту Олимпиады. 

Белый дом подчеркнул, что Буш поедет на открытие Олимпиады в Пекин. 
www.bbcrussian.com

----------


## Нока

*Эстония. Вчера в Таллинне прошла акция в поддержку Тибета*
Если в Петербурге акции только планируются , то в Эстонии они уже состоялись.

Вчера вечером в акции в поддержку Тибета перед посольством КНР в Таллинне, несмотря на снегопад прининяло участие около сотни человек. Основная часть пришедших - молодежь. Мероприятие началось минутой молчания в память о погибших в Тибете.

Ранее директор Института буддизма и один из организаторов акции Свен Грюнберг сказал информационному агенству BNS, что мероприятие состоится в назначенный час, несмотря на метель. «Мы проведем эту акцию», - сказал Грюнберг, добавив, что «погода очень тибетская».

Участники акции держали в руках флаги Тибета и выполненные на нескольких языках плакаты с лозунгами, требующими освобождения Тибета и прекращения террора. За мероприятием наблюдала полиция. Выступавшие с речами рассказывали о ситуации в Тибете и критиковали действия властей КНР.

Председатель эстонской парламентской группы в поддержку Тибета Алексей Лотман заявил, что Тибет живет в условиях геноцида и экоцида. Он провел параллели между историей Эстонии и Тибета, отметив, что «...если Тибет нуждается в помощи сейчас, то мы нуждались в ней 20 лет назад и, возможно, будем нуждаться в ней и в будущем». Лотман призвал власти Китая отказаться от репрессий и сесть за стол переговоров с Далай-ламой.

Собравшиеся между речами и выступлениями музыкантов скандировали: «Свободу Тибету!».

Юлия Чернецова
корреспондент «Новой газеты»
Таллин

----------


## Galina

*В. ВАРФОЛОМЕЕВ*: В столице 16:04, мы продолжаем дневной «Разворот», ещё впереди почти целый час. Во второй половине этого часа вернёмся к сегодняшнему выступлению главы счетной палаты Сергея Степашина. Он довольно много разных любопытных вещей сказал, в том числе, выразил недовольство тем, что в нашей стране в последние годы резко растёт число миллиардеров и, насколько я понял, дело вовсе не в том, что ему лично завидно, он полагает, что это плохо для экономики, что это плохо для социальной сферы. Вот это мы с вами обсудим через полчаса.

Вы можете скачать запись прямой трансляции в формате mp3 или послушать онлайн: 

Скачать (7.65 Mb) 
Слушать онлайн 


Ну а через минуту-другую нашим гостем будет основатель московского буддистского центра лама Геше Джампа Тинлей. И мы будем с ним говорить о ситуации в Китае, о ситуации на Тибете.

16:06 и мы продолжаем. В студии Марина Королёва…

*М. КОРОЛЁВА*: …и Владимир Варфоломеев. И наш сегодняшний гость лама Геше Джампа Тинлей, основатель московского буддистского центра. Здравствуйте!

*Геше Джампа ТИНЛЕЙ*: Здравствуйте.

*М. КОРОЛЁВА*: Я начну сразу с одного из вопросов, который пришел к нам по Интернету от наших слушателей. Татьяна из Санкт-Петербурга: «Сейчас в Тибете идут массовые аресты и расстрелы, мужчин сажают в грузовики, увозят, расстреливают и закапывают. Это информация от наших русских друзей, которые имеют родственников в Тибете. После Олимпиады они уничтожат всех тибетцев. Какие у Вас последние сведения, что там происходит сейчас, в эти дни?»

*Геше Джампа ТИНЛЕЙ*: По официальным сведениям тибетского правительства в изгнании, убито в ходе беспорядков 148 тибетцев и 1200 человек примерно ранены. И очень много людей были арестованы. В Тибете ситуация сейчас продолжает ухудшаться, поскольку тибетцы дошли до крайней степени отчаяния тем, что ничего не меняется к лучшему. Они ждут, что мирные люди во всем мире, в Москве, в Америке что-то сделают для того, чтобы помочь повлиять на Китай.

*В. ВАРФОЛОМЕЕВ*: Я бы хотел уточнить у Вас несколько вопросов. Не так часто в Европе, в Америке, в России говорят о событиях на Тибете, только когда какие-то обострения. Когда Вы говорите о тибетцах, Вы кого имеете в виду? Это разные этнические национальные группы, которые проживают на одной территории или это последователи одной религии? Что мы имеем в виду, когда говорим «тибетцы, жители Тибета»?

*Геше Джампа ТИНЛЕЙ*: Тибетцев сейчас около 6 млн человек. И когда мы говорим о Тибете, мы подразумеваем людей, которые проживают не только в том, что называется Тибетский автономный округ, но также еще в трех основных провинциях.

*В. ВАРФОЛОМЕЕВ*: Это все последователи буддизма? Или нет?

*Геше Джампа ТИНЛЕЙ*: Нет. Среди тибетцев большинство буддистов, но среди них есть христиане и мусульмане.

*В. ВАРФОЛОМЕЕВ*: Правда ли, что на протяжении последних лет или может быть даже десятилетий, власти Китая проводят политику по распылению тибетского населения в тех краях? Туда завозят представителей других национальностей, специально.

*Геше Джампа ТИНЛЕЙ*: Да. Это правда. Китайское правительство проводит последовательно политику геноцида тибетского народа, в частности, в прошлом году была введена в строй железная дорога в Тибет и ежедневно приезжает огромное количество китайцев и большая часть из них остаются в Тибете. Соответственно, происходит распыление тибетского народа, они сейчас становятся меньшинством в Тибете.

*М. КОРОЛЁВА*: Скажите, это тоже вопрос, который нам пришел по Интернету. Далай Лама XIV, он является духовным лидером всех буддистов, или только тех, кто живет на Тибете?

*Геше Джампа ТИНЛЕЙ*: Ситуация такая. Сам Далай Лама никогда не заявлял, что является лидером тех или тех людей. Но люди в Тибете почитают его, как своего духовного лидера. Так же люди в Монголии и в трех буддистских республиках в России, Бурятии, Туве и Калмыкии считают Далай Ламу своим духовным лидером.

*В. ВАРФОЛОМЕЕВ*: Правда ли, что власти Китая пытаются взять под контроль, а может быть им это уже удалось, одно из таинств – реинкарнацию Далай Ламы. И хотят, чтобы следующим Далай Ламой был человек, который подконтролен коммунистической партии КНР?

*Геше Джампа ТИНЛЕЙ*: Да, действительно, китайцы недавно приняли закон, по которому они собираются контролировать выборы новой реинкарнации Далай Ламы, что звучит довольно странно, поскольку китайцы коммунисты и атеисты. И явно они собираются использовать этот процесс в своих собственных целях, для своей выгоды.

*В. ВАРФОЛОМЕЕВ*: Удивительная история!

*М. КОРОЛЁВА*: Здесь еще есть один вопрос по поводу того, что, представим себе, что Тибету возвращена независимость. В случае возвращения независимости Тибету, у Далай Ламы есть какой-то план построения нового общества? Или все будет, как раньше. Что-то вроде монархии, с клерикальным уклоном. Какой будет механизм управления Тибетом?

* ВАРФОЛОМЕЕВ*: А у меня есть дополнение. Здесь пришла сейчас смс-ка, их несколько таких, от Юли. «Я вас поддерживаю. Тибет должен быть независимым. Но разве ставится такая цель – независимый Тибет?»

*Геше Джампа ТИНЛЕЙ*: Тибетцы имеют право на независимость, поскольку исторически Тибет не был частью Китая и у нас есть доказательства этому. Далай Лама смотрит на реальное положение дел и не требует отделение Тибета. Невозможно об этом договориться с китайцами. Он просит полноценной автономии в рамках Китая, такой, какой пользуются республики в России – Калмыкия, Бурятия, Тува. Если Тибет получит подлинную автономию в рамках Китая, тибетские люди будут полностью счастливы. Роль России в этом процессе могла бы быть очень большой, поскольку было бы очень хорошо, если бы дали визу его святейшеству Далай Ламе, чтобы он смог приехать в буддистские республики. Исторически у XIII Далай Ламы были очень хорошие связи с царским правительством. И поэтому России принадлежит очень важная роль. Так что, решив проблемы между Тибетом и Китаем, если мы положим решить эти проблемы, все другие проблемы тоже решатся мирным путём.

*В. ВАРФОЛОМЕЕВ*: Вы можете принять участие в нашем разговоре, если воспользуетесь номером для смс - +7-985-970-45-45. Мы продолжим этот разговор в прямом эфире с нашим гостем через полторы минуты, после небольшой рекламы.

РЕКЛАМА

*В. ВАРФОЛОМЕЕВ*: 16:17. Мы продолжаем разговор. Сегодня в гостях на «Эхе» основатель московского буддистского центра Лама Геше Джампа Тинлей. Вопросы, которые сейчас звучат довольно часто и много, выражая своё уважение к Вам, Алекс из Саратова его прислал даже на английском языке. Но я, всё-таки, по-русски об этом скажу. «Почему тибетцы, почему последователи Далай Ламы не используют такой инструмент давления на власти Китая, с тем, чтобы остановить насилие, как призывы к бойкоту Олимпиады в Пекине?»

*Геше Джампа ТИНЛЕЙ*: Его святейшество Далай Лама уверен, что прибегая к любому давлению и насилию, невозможно решить проблему. Можно только породить новые проблемы, но не искоренить причины неприятностей. Если китайцы перестанут видеть в Далай Ламе врага, станут относиться к нему с доверием, тогда можно будет решить проблему коренным образом. Очень важно уважение друг к другу, человека к человеку.

*В. ВАРФОЛОМЕЕВ*: Но пока премьер-министр Китая использует по отношению к его святейшеству такие слова, как «клика Далай Ламы». Мы об этом только слышали, наверное, в сталинские годы. У нас такая лексика использовалась. По-моему, пока о таком взаимодействии, контакте человека с человеком речи не идёт, очень далеко от этого.

*Геше Джампа ТИНЛЕЙ:* Его святейшество Далай Лама считает, что не должно быть никакого давления, что должно быть взаимное уважение, но давление на китайское правительство должно исходить не от Далай Ламы, а должно исходить от мирового сообщества. Лично моё мнение, что это не Далай Лама должен говорить: «Давайте бойкотировать Олимпийские игры». Это мировое сообщество должно призывать к бойкоту, если оно считает, что это наилучшее решение, потому, что в Тибете сейчас происходят нарушения прав человека. Николя Саркози недавно сказал, что возможно Франция будет рассматривать бойкотирование Олимпийских игр по причине того, что нарушаются права человека, а это идет в разрез с духом Олимпиады. И таким образом, Далай Лама продолжает следовать мирному пути, которого он всегда придерживался, а мировое сообщество оказывает давление на Китай. Таким образом, с двух сторон действуя совместно, мы сможем добиться решения проблемы.

*М. КОРОЛЁВА*: Тем не менее, сегодня пришло сообщение из Нью-Дели, потому, что духовный лидер тибетцев сейчас находится на буддистской конференции в индийской столице и он там сказал о том, что он готов сложить свои полномочия, если тибетцы будут продолжать насильственные акции протеста. Он ещё раз сказал, что он против демонстрации, против насильственных методов. О чем идет речь, когда Далай Лама, который не избирается, как президент какой-нибудь страны, он готов сложить свои полномочия. Что это означает?

*Геше Джампа ТИНЛЕЙ*: В настоящее время Далай Лама действует, как наставник своего народа. Он пытается их направить в русло, которое он считает правильным, в мирное русло. Если сейчас тибетцы откажутся следовать по мирному пути, указанному Далай Ламой, как сейчас происходит с молодыми тибетцами, которые уже отчаялись в мирном пути решения проблемы, и если насилие будет ухудшаться и развиваться, тогда Далай Лама просто слагает с себя полномочия такого духовного лидера и наставника. Он говорит: «Я больше не несу ответственности за то, что они делают. И я не веду их по пути. Потому, что это не мой путь. Поскольку они выбрали для себя путь насилия, я не могу их вести по этому пути».

*В. ВАРФОЛОМЕЕВ*: Но он при этом останется Далай Ламой XIV?

*Геше Джампа ТИНЛЕЙ*: Да. И он продолжит давать духовные учения и люди продолжат приходить к нему, как к духовному учителю. Но он перестанет участвовать в мирном разрешении тибетской проблемы.

*М. КОРОЛЁВА*: Еще один вопрос нашего слушателя, который пришел по Интернету. Он спрашивает: «Можно ли считать то, что происходит в Тибете, внутренним делом Китая и какая здесь подоплёка этих событий? Национальные отношения, социальные или религиозные противоречия?»

*Геше Джампа ТИНЛЕЙ:* Тибетский вопрос – это вопрос прав человека. Это не случай, когда какая-то группа пытается захватить власть или группа террористов пытается дестабилизировать ситуацию. Это вопрос соблюдения прав человека. Тибет не является частью Китая, он был незаконно оккупирован Китаем. Так что это не внутреннее дело Китая. Мировое сообщество должно рассматривать это, как проблему нарушения прав человека в Тибете. В любой стране, где бы это не происходило, если людей открыто убивают, это должно быть прекращено.

*В. ВАРФОЛОМЕЕВ*: Здесь есть сейчас несколько смс-ок. Здесь, наверное, они на языке, вам понятном. «Namastй – [приветствую, поклон] Геше Джампа Тинлей. 7 месяцев, как вернулся из тибетской экспедиции, прошел весь Западный Тибет, очень сложный впечатлениями. Мне кажется, что ситуация патовая. В Индии есть поселение беженцев из Тибета и там же резиденции Далай Ламы XIV. Работящие, приветливые, миролюбивые и очень достойные люди» - пишет Александр. У нас осталось две минуты. Я бы хотел у Вас узнать, что такое московский буддистский центр? Вы чем занимаетесь? Религиозными практиками? Занимаетесь ли вы политикой? Вот сегодня, перед зданием Посольства Китая в Москве должна была пройти акция протеста буддистов. Она не состоялась. В чём здесь ваш род занятий?

*Геше Джампа ТИНЛЕЙ*: Центр не только в Москве есть, но и в Бурятии, в Туве, в Калмыкии и есть другие центры в других городах. И моя главная цель – это обучать людей буддистской философии. Наш центр не занимается политикой. Когда происходят нарушения прав человека, мы буддисты, мы не «антикитайцы». Мы хотели придти к китайскому Посольству со свечами и молиться там. Мы не говорим, что китайцы плохие. Очень много хороших китайцев, мы просто хотим, чтобы остановили насилие в Тибете. У китайского Посольства мы хотели попросить китайское правительство начать мирные переговоры. К сожалению, нам объяснили, что по техническим проблемам в митинге отказали. Нам сказали, что вокруг китайского Посольства слишком мало место для 200 человек.

*В. ВАРФОЛОМЕЕВ*: Очень короткий вопрос от Артура: «Может ли буддист быть коммунистом?»

*Геше Джампа ТИНЛЕЙ*: Да, конечно. Я не против коммунизма. В коммунизме нет ничего плохого. Я изучал коммунизм, там есть очень много хороших вещей. И демократия, как система – это очень хорошо. Вопрос в том, как люди это воплощают в жизнь.

*В. ВАРФОЛОМЕЕВ*: Спасибо. Напоследок смс-ка: «Тибет! Мы с вами! Держитесь! Ваше дело правое – победа будет за вами» - это сообщение пришло с Украины. Я благодарю Вас. У нас в прямом эфире был основатель московского буддистского центра Геше Джампа Тинлей. Спасибо.

*Геше Джампа ТИНЛЕЙ*: Спасибо.

Источник:
http://www.echo.msk.ru/programs/razvorot/503522-echo/

http://buddha.ru/content/?q=node/74

----------


## Galina

EuroNews:Лхаса: монахи и журналисты.

*Видео*- http://www.euronews.net/index.php?pa...477361&lng=10#


Монахи в Тибете вступили в контакт с журналистами .

*Видео* - http://news.bbc.co.uk/hi/russian/int...00/7316078.stm

----------


## Galina

_Пикет в Санкт-Петербурге 28 марта отменяется_ 

К сожалению, только что стало известно, что пикет в поддержку Тибета отменяется. Завтра, 28 марта ни у памятника Грибоедову, ни в саду Чернышевского пикета не будет. 

http://www.tibet-site.spb.ru/tibet-news/72/

__________________________________________________

26 марта в Москве на пикете у посольства КНР была милиция в большом количестве. Об этом сообщили мои знакомые, которые не знали об отказе и пришли.
 Ну хоть наша московская милиция установила кармическую связь с протестующими в Тибете.

----------


## Нока

*Латвийские парламентарии призывают китайские власти прекратить насилие в Тибете*
Депутатская группа Cейма Латвии по поддержке Тибета на следующей неделе намерена направить высшим должностным лицам Китая и Латвии письмо, в котором осуждает происходящие в Тибете расправы с невооруженными демонстрантами, cообщает cегодня, 27 марта, корреспондент ИА REGNUM. В пресс-релизе Сейма сказано, что в письме депутаты призвали китайские власти прекратить насилие и соблюдать в Тибете права человека на свободу и неприкосновенность личности, права на свободу веры и слова. Члены группы отметили необходимость достижения приемлемого для всех вовлеченных сторон решения, которое уважало бы культуру, религию и идентичность тибетцев, а также право Тибета на автономию.

Письмо будет направлено высшим должностным лицам не только Китая, и Латвии, но и послам обеих стран и представителю в ООН.

В настоящее время в группе по поддержке Тибета в латвийском парламенте состоят 12 депутатов, а в группе межпарламентского сотрудничества с Китаем - 47.

Как уже сообщало ИА REGNUM, число погибших в результате массовых беспорядков в Тибете составило 19 человек. Среди погибших - один сотрудник правоохранительных органов. Во время беспорядков 241 полицейский получил ранения, 23 из них находятся в критическом состоянии. До 382 человек возросло число пострадавших среди гражданского населения. Общий экономический ущерб, вызванный беспорядками, составляет около 34,6 млн долларов
www.regnum.ru

----------


## Нока

*Президент Чехии отказался посетить Олимпийские игры в Пекине.* 
26.03.2008, Прага 23:15:34 Президент Чехии Вацлав Клаус отказался посетить Олимпийские игры, которые пройдут в Пекине в августе 2008г. Глава государства не сообщил причин, по которым было принято данное решение, однако отметил, что оно не должно рассматриваться как реакция на ситуацию в Тибете, передает Associated Press.

Ранее президент Франции Николя Саркози заявил о том, что обдумывает решение о бойкоте Олимпийских игр в Китае из-за ситуации в Тибете. По словам помощников французского президента, Н.Саркози не поддерживает идею полного бойкота Олимпиады, однако может отказаться от посещения церемонии открытия Игр. О возможности бойкота Олимпиады уже заявило и государственное телевидение Франции.

14 марта с.г. дестабилизировалась ситуация в Тибете, когда в г.Лхасе очередные демонстрации против 57-летнего подчинения Тибета Китаю переросли в погромы. Толпа стала поджигать автомобили и уничтожать принадлежащие китайцам магазины. В ответ полиция применила огнестрельное оружие и слезоточивый газ. В настоящее время Тибет закрыт китайскими властями для иностранных журналистов и туристов. По данным, предоставленным правительством Тибета, в волнениях в Лхасе погибли порядка 100 человек; официальные же власти КНР заявляют более чем о 10 погибших.

Олимпийские игры пройдут в Пекине с 8 по 24 августа с.г.
www.rbc.ru

----------


## Нока

*В Сеуле проходят протесты против агрессии Китая на Тибет (фотообзор)*
http://www.epochtimes.com.ua/ru/arti...ew/2/6309.html

----------


## Нока

*Акции в поддержку Тибета в Петербурге сорваны*

Пикеты, во время которых питерские буддисты и им сочувствующие намеревались призвать к скорейшему разрешению конфликта в Тибете, запланированные в Петербурге на пятницу 28 марта, не состоятся. Как стало известно «Новой газете» от своих источников в Смольном, сегодня представители городских властей провели серьезные беседы с инициаторами акций, настоятельно «порекомендовав» им перенести свои мероприятия на более поздний срок. Под более поздним сроком имеется в виду срок после 5 апреля, именно в этот день в Петербурге будет проходить эстафета Олимпийского огня, который российские спортсмены в присутствии политических и общественных деятелей пронесут по улицам города на Неве.

Понятно, что акции в поддержку Тибета накануне этого события, которые, с точки зрения городских (а, может быть, и не только городских) властей, могут вызвать нежелательный резонанс, должны быть, с точки зрения все тех же властей, исключены. 
Впрочем, запретить уже согласованные ранее мероприятия, к тому же совершенно миролюбивые, призывающие к состраданию и диалогу, власти, по закону, не могут. Другое дело, что они могут нарисовать картину апокалипсических последствий для участников акций. К примеру, живописать то, как в их миролюбивые ряды вливаются провокаторы, в результате чего события приобретают непредсказуемый характер. Примерно так, как это нередко происходит сегодня при проведении акций политической оппозиции, заканчивающихся атакой ОМОНа и автозаками.  (Стоит заметить в скобках, что о готовящихся провокациях лучше всего известно как раз тем, кто имеет непосредственное отношение к организации этих провокаций). 

Словом, прямого запрета со стороны властей на проведение пикетов в поддержку Тибета не было, было лишь умелое «промывание мозгов», после чего инициаторы акций приняли решение согласиться на предложение Смольного, «от которого нельзя отказаться». И, вероятно, в данной ситуации поступили правильно, исходя из соображений безопасности своих сторонников. Тем более, если учесть, что буддисты люди миролюбивые, склонные к философии и созерцанию, не искушенные в политических баталиях. 

Заметим, что пикеты в поддержку Тибета в Москве, которые должны были состояться на два дня раньше питерских, также были запрещены властями столицы.
Николай Донсков
собкор «Новой газеты»,
Санкт-Петербург

----------


## Asanga

http://www.tibet-site.spb.ru/tibet-news/72/



> Пожалуйста, сообщите всем заинтересованным лицам об отмене пикета, отзовите их НЕ приходите сами.  В случае если кто-то из пикетчиков или людей, желающих воспользоваться ситуацией, или попросту провокаторов начнет акцию, последует, как мне видится, силовой разгон (хотя, конечно, по закону, представители правоохранительных органов должны сначала предупредить...).
> Этим будет дискредитировано мирное движение и окончательно потеряна возможность провести санкционированное мероприятие (это мнение организаторов). 
> Мы обычные рядовые люди, в случае если кто-то будет задержан, этот человек будет просто "одним из" и ничего конструктивного не выйдет. 
> 
> Я и Эд придём на места проведения пикетов для того, чтобы разъяснять ситуацию, тем, кто не знает о перенесении пикета,  прежде чем этим займется милиция.
> 
> С уважением, Елена Ким.

----------


## Galina

А вот и подробности от организаторов пикетов.

СРОЧНО!!! Пикет 28 марта отменяется. 

Уважаемые друзья!

К сожалению, наш пикет, запланированный на завтра, 28 марта 2008 г., "с учётом поступивших предложений" официально заверенно ПЕРЕНОСИТСЯ на другой день. Подготовка документов заново займёт время, поэтому в какой день - пока не известно.
Исходя из интересов города (Жемчужина и пр.), правительство СПб  опасается ухудшения отношений с Китаем в канун мероприятия по принесению Олимпийского огня в Петербург 5 апреля с.г. Замечу при этом, что мы неоднократно подчеркивали, что относительно Олимпийских игр с нашей стороны никаких выступлений не планируется.
Пожалуйста, сообщите всем заинтересованным лицам об отмене пикета, отзовите их НЕ приходите сами.  В случае если кто-то из пикетчиков или людей, желающих воспользоваться ситуацией, или попросту провокаторов начнет акцию, последует, как мне видится, силовой разгон (хотя, конечно, по закону, представители правоохранительных органов должны сначала предупредить...).
Этим будет дискредитировано мирное движение и окончательно потеряна возможность провести санкционированное мероприятие (это мнение организаторов). 
Мы обычные рядовые люди, в случае если кто-то будет задержан, этот человек будет просто "одним из" и ничего конструктивного не выйдет. 

Я и Эд придём на места проведения пикетов для того, чтобы разъяснять ситуацию, тем, кто не знает о перенесении пикета,  прежде чем этим займется милиция.

С уважением, Елена Ким. 


http://www.tibet-site.spb.ru/tibet-news/72/

----------


## Galina

В Таллине в парке Екатериненталь, напротив посольства КНР прошел митинг в поддержку Тибета. Несмотря на плохую погоду, к посольству пришло много молодежи, политиков и творческой интеллигенции, сообщает Росбалт.

Мероприятие началось с минуты молчания, которой участники почтили память погибших в Тибете. Участники акции держали в руках флаги Тибета и лозунги на нескольких языках с призывами дать Тибету свободу и прекратить террор. На деревьях развевались белые платки, а по краю Нарвского шоссе были установлены большие свечи.

По словам одного из организаторов акции, председателя парламентской группы поддержки Тибета Алексея Лотмана, если раньше посольство Китая вообще не реагировало на обращения группы, то в свете последних событий оно, наконец, стало напрямую общаться с парламентской группой.

Алексей Лотман, сын великого русского ученого Юрия Михайловича Лотмана, сказал корреспонденту «Росбалта», что собирал народ на митинг «всеми доступными средствами». На вопрос о том, почему на митинг пришло так много эстонской творческой интеллигенции, и нет ли в этом своеобразного «тибетского романтизма», Лотман ответил, что «на митинг пришли люди, которым небезразличны события, происходящие в мире».

_Вопрос о том, что бы он делал, если бы полиция в последний момент запретила мероприятие, застал депутата парламента врасплох. «Наверно, мы обжаловали бы это предписание в суде. У нас ведь правовое государство, и полиция не имеет права запрещать уже разрешенное мероприятие. Это не очень реалистичный вопрос»,- сказал он._ 

По его словам, парламентская группа поддержки Тибета имеет план работы, но больше реагирует на происходящие вокруг Тибета события. «Наша цель – обратить внимание нашего народа на происходящее в Тибете и призвать китайские власти к диалогу с Тибетом и далай-ламой. И мы благодарны госпоже послу, согласившейся нас, наконец, принять. Я надеюсь, что совместными усилиями нам удастся если не решить тибетскую проблему, то хотя бы привести стороны к пониманию того, в каком направлении ее стоит решать»,- сказал депутат. 

http://savetibet.ru/2008/03/27/tibet_estonia.html

Видео - http://rus.delfi.ee/daily/politics/a...hp?id=18528070

----------


## Нока

*Бельгия присодиняется к Франции и тоже не исключает возможности бойкота Олимпиады*
25 марта президент Франции Николя Саркози заявил, что обдумывает возможность объявления бойкота Олимпиады в Пекине. Причина - подавление китайскими властями мятежа Тибета.

"Я хочу, чтобы начался диалог, и я соразмерю свой ответ с ответом, который дадут китайские власти. Я думаю, что именно так следует реагировать, если вы хотите достичь результатов", - цитирует Саркози РИА "Новости".

К французскому президенту присоединилось теперь и правительство Бельгии. Как сообщают СМИ, вице-премьер Бельгии Дидье Рейндерс не считает бойкот решением тибетской проблемы. Тем не менее, он готов к этому.

О своем намерении бойкотировать Олимпиаду высказался также председатель Европарламента Ханс-Герт Поттеринг. 

Сами спортсмены во всем мире не одобряют идею бойкота. Так же его не намерены поддержать министры спорта стран ЕС и Международный олимпийский комитет (МОК). Приедет В Пекин американский президент.

В настоящее время Тибет закрыт для иностранцев, в том числе и для представителей СМИ.

Мария Горлова, ИА СПОРТКОМ

----------


## Нока

*26 марта представитель тибетского правительства в изгнании сказал в Брюсселе, что в процессе подавления демонстраций протеста в Тибете китайской компартией всего было убито 135 тибетцев, около тысячи получили ранения, 400 – арестованы.* 

Представитель тибетского правительства в изгнании Гама Чунпэй в европейском парламенте в Брюсселе сказал корреспондентам: «Сейчас очень трудно получать информацию из Тибета, но у нас есть очень надёжные источники, которые по телефону рассказывают нам о ситуации». 

«По полученной информации, вплоть до вчерашнего дня (25 марта) уже подтверждено, что число погибших составило 135 человек. Но вполне возможно, что раненых и арестованных в десять раз больше, чем нам известно», - рассказал Гама Чунпэй.  
www.epochtimes.ru

----------


## Нока

*Франция и Британия решили преодолевать разногласия* 

Президент Франции Николя Саркози и премьер-министр Великобритании Гордон Браун выступили за расширение сотрудничества, хотя и не сошлись в вопросах о возможном бойкоте пекинской олимпиады, объединении Европы и либерализации мировой торговли. 
Переговоры политиков проходили на лондонском стадионе клуба "Арсенал", в составе которого немало французских футболистов. 

Браун не будет бойкотировать Олимпиаду 

Во время пресс-конференции французского президента спросили о возможности бойкота Францией Олимпийских игр в Пекине из-за событий в Тибете. 

"Уважая территориальную целостность Китая, мы оба считаем, что необходимо возобновить диалог между его властями и Далай-ламой - без этого проблему Тибета не решить, - сказал Саркози. - В момент открытия Олимпийских игр я буду занимать пост председателя Европейского союза. Какой бы ни была позиция Франции по этому вопросу, я должен буду провести консультации с лидерами других стран ЕС, чтобы решить, следует ли идти на бойкот". 

Свою позицию по поводу бойкота Олимпиады Гордон Браун выразил более определенно. 

"Мы не будем бойкотировать Олимпийские игры", - сказал британский премьер. 

Журналисты предположили, что на позицию Брауна, вероятно, повлияло то, что следующие летние Игры в 2012 году пройдут в Лондоне. 

www.bbcrussian.com

----------


## Николай Волынский

Подписал петицию в поддержку Тибета. Пришло письмо:

Dear friends, 

We reached our target! In just 7 days over 1 million of us have signed the petition calling for human rights and dialogue in Tibet--the fastest growing internet petition in history. As the crisis continues, it's time to deliver our petition and make sure Chinese President Hu Jintao hears our voices.

An International Day of Action has been declared for Monday, March 31st. On Monday, thousands of people in cities across the world will march to Chinese embassies and consulates, and stack hundreds of boxes containing our petition outside them. 1 million signatures makes a mountain of boxes--it will send a powerful global message.

We have just 4 days left until the petition delivery. Could we get to 2 million signatures in 4 days? We can do it--if every one of us recruits at least one more friend to sign the petition by forwarding the email below.

 *Модераториал:* Уважаемый Николай! В этом треде - только информация. На форуме политика запрещена. Организуйте, пожалуйста, обсуждение на других площадках.

----------


## Galina

Джонни Эрлинг.

*До сих пор Китай обвинял тибетцев как зачинщиков беспорядков в стране. Теперь тибетская генеральная прокуратура заявляет о том, что еще до начала событий были задержаны 15 тибетских монахов. То есть Китай сам спровоцировал всплеск агрессии – а после этого занялся успешной пропагандой. И занимается ею до сих пор* 

Службы безопасности Тибета еще 10 марта, за четыре дня до начала жестоких беспорядков, арестовали в Лхасе 15 монахов, которые вышли на демонстрацию в поддержку независимости Тибета. Эта новая информация поступила от тибетской прокуратуры и стала вчера известной благодаря тибетскому правительственному сайту Zhongguo Xizang Xinwenwang. Согласно сведениям, опубликованным на сайте, конфликт начался 10 марта в 8:00.

Один-единственный монах – называется имя Ло Чжуй – в честь 49-летней годовщины восстания 1959 года перед монастырем Джоканг стал размахивать самодельным национальным флагом с изображением тибетских снежных львов. Когда он вздумал выкрикивать "реакционные лозунги", его задержали. Во второй половине дня другие монахи с тибетскими национальными флагами у монастыря Джоканг "сбились в толпу, чтобы разжечь беспорядки". Из числа сторонников Ло Чжуя "15 подозреваемых были задержаны прямо на месте". 

Эта информация противоречит прежним утверждениям китайской пропаганды. По старой информации, китайская полиция вначале не применяла силу и только наблюдала за манифестантами. Теперь же все выглядит так, будто задержание группы монахов и стало первопричиной эскалации конфликта. В период с 11 по 13 марта монахи в Лхасе постоянно выходили на демонстрации с требованиями освободить задержанных. 

*Монахов надо дисциплинировать* 

Только к 14 марта выступления монахов стали напоминать гражданскую войну: в ходе беспорядков погибли несколько десятков человек, еще сотни получили ранения. Генеральная прокуратура обнародовала новые сведения, когда объявила, что 13 из 15 монахов предъявлены обвинения и теперь они предстанут перед судом. 

После масштабных розыскных мероприятий и задержания тибетских "преступников", которые окажутся на скамье подсудимых по обвинению в убийствах, вандализме и поджогах, китайские службы безопасности поквитаются с принявшими участие в демонстрациях монахами. 

Пекин хочет "дисциплинировать" десятки тысяч монахов и монахинь. Тибетская партийная газета Xizang Ribao заявила вчера в статье под заголовком "Раскрыто истинное лицо монахов", пронизанной духом презрения к правам человека, о новой кампании по наведению порядка на Тибете. Ее цель – поставить монастыри под контроль КПК. 

Эта редакционная статья обрушивалась с гневом на всех монахов, принявших участие в беспорядках. "Эти монахи только именуют себя избранными. На самом же деле они никакие не ученики Будды, а верные цепные псы клики Далай-ламы. Они раскольники, скрывающиеся за стенами монастырей". 

Кампания, направленная против монастырей, пользуется большой поддержкой. Пекин направил в Тибет своего нового министра национальной безопасности Мэн Цзяньчжу в качестве представителя центральной власти с миссией возглавить недавно образованную кризисную группу по наведению порядка и ужесточению дисциплины в Тибете. 

*Китай атакует Далай-ламу* 

Газета Xizang перечислила вчера имена главных функционеров и военных из Центральной рабочей группы по Тибету, которые приехали вместе с министром. 

В их число входит, наряду с заместителем министра национальной безопасности, функционер партии Е Сяовэн, ответственный за вопросы, связанные с религией. Его присутствие является признаком того, что Пекин хочет всерьез взяться за монастыри. Министр национальной безопасности провел в понедельник инспекции вместе с представителями рабочей группы по трем крупным монастырям в Лхасе. Как сообщает газета, он потребовал "продолжения и углубления патриотической воспитательной работы в монастырях". Под этим подразумевается политическая кампания по обучению монахов и "промыванию мозгов". 

Министр национальной безопасности атаковал и Далай-ламу. "Он уже давно недостоин того, чтобы называться буддистом". Мэн призвал монахов провести разделительную черту между собой и "незначительным меньшинством", которое участвовало в противоправных действиях. "Эти монахи – не что иное, как отбросы". 

*В 40 районах были проведены акции протеста* 

Китай увеличивает количество войск в Тибете и Западном Китае, где до сих пор время от времени дело доходит до насилия. Военные колонны можно увидеть на всех магистральных дорогах, которые ведут в Тибет. А поскольку в эти регионы больше не могут приезжать иностранцы, информацию, поступающую от тибетцев, живущих в ссылке, трудно перепроверить. Авторитетный американский специалист по Тибету Роберт Барнетт из Колумбийского университета насчитал 39 рассредоточенных по всему Тибету районов и населяемых тибетцами мест в провинциях Сычуань, Цинхай и Ганьсу, где с 10 марта проводились крупные манифестации и акции протеста. 

Пресс-секретарь пекинского МИД добавил к этим районам еще 40-й. Он подтвердил факт беспорядков в тибетской префектуре Кардзе в провинции Сычуань. В понедельник в 4:30 произошло серьезное столкновение между полицией и восставшими, вооруженными ножами и камнями. 

Службы безопасности отреагировали предупредительными выстрелами. Один полицейский погиб, среди полицейских было много раненных. До сих пор Пекин обнародовал только информацию о жертвах среди сотрудников сил правопорядка и "невиновных". Тибетское правительство в изгнании утверждает, что погибли 140 тибетцев. 

http://www.inopressa.ru/welt/2008/03/26/14:31:08/china

----------


## Galina

Александр Лукин
28.03.2008, №56 (2078)


Уже то, что антикитайские беспорядки в Тибете произошли, и произошли в столь неподходящее с точки зрения Пекина время — незадолго до долгожданной Олимпиады, которой в Китае придают гипертрофированное значение, — напомнило миру и самим пекинским руководителям, что Тибет — это проблема. Причем проблема, которая пока не решается или решается неверно. В чем же истоки и суть этой проблемы?

На протяжении своей истории Тибет находился в различной степени зависимости от китайских династий, что, впрочем, вряд ли может считаться доказательством территориальной принадлежности к Китаю. Все-таки в свое время данниками Китая были и Корея, и Япония, и Бирма, а часть Вьетнама вообще была китайской провинцией. В период династии Цин (1644-1911) зависимость Тибета от Китая усилилась. Впрочем, тогда сам Китай был захвачен маньчжурами. В Тибете в то время сложилась уникальная система управления — духовным и светским лидером в одном лице стал далай-лама, глава наиболее многочисленной буддистской школы «гелугпа» («желтые шапки»), один из «живых будд» (таких в Тибете несколько тысяч), правивший из Лхасы. Вторым по значению лидером в тибетской иерархии стал панчен-лама, живший в городе Шигадзе, — перерождение самого Будды Амитабы. Два главных ламы Китая подтверждают истинность перерождения друг друга, т. е. играют ключевую роль в системе передачи власти.

После краха императорского Китая в 1911 г. Тибет некоторое время был самостоятельным, но коммунисты, придя к власти, вернули территорию Китаю, причем мирным путем. По соглашению 1951 г. Тибету предоставлялась автономия с сохранением прежней системы управления во главе с далай-ламой, а центральное правительство получало право держать в Тибете войска, охранять внешнюю границу и вести внешнюю политику. Соглашение соблюдалось, пока коммунистические реформы не докатились до Тибета. Антикитайское восстание 1959 г. было жестоко подавлено китайской армией, а Далай-лама XIV и многие его сторонники бежали горными тропами в Индию, где образовали тибетское правительство в изгнании. В 1965 г. был создан Тибетский автономный район (ТАР), но в обладающих реальной властью партийных органах тибетцев там практически нет (по крайней мере, я их не встречал).

Не ушедший в изгнание Панчен-лама X пытался сотрудничать с Пекином, но в 1964 г. был отправлен в тюрьму, где провел 14 лет. Выйдя на свободу, он лишь один раз, в 1989 г., смог посетить Тибет и вскоре умер. Новый панчен-лама, как и любой другой «живой Будда», должен был соответствовать определенным мистическим условиям. В 1995 г. далай-лама объявил в Индии о том, что кандидат найден. Это был шестилетний мальчик по имени Гедхуна Чокьи Ньима. Китайское правительство отреагировало немедленно и выбрало своего панчен-ламу, мальчика Гьяйлцэну Норбу, а Гедхун Чокьи Ньима был взят «под защиту» властями КНР, и его местонахождение с тех пор неизвестно. Тибетская оппозиция называет его самым молодым в мире политическим заключенным.

Во время культурной революции культура Тибета была практически полностью уничтожена. Из примерно 3000 монастырей (в которых концентрировалась тибетская образованность) были разрушены все кроме трех. Могу сказать, что в 1985 г., когда я впервые, еще студентом, приехал в Тибет, впечатление было такое, что так могла выглядеть только Хиросима после бомбардировки. В то же время атмосфера была довольно свободной: портреты далай-ламы можно было встретить повсюду. В 1989 г. в Тибете произошли серьезные беспорядки. Секретарем парткома ТАР тогда был нынешний китайский лидер Ху Цзиньтао, который принял решительные меры по их подавлению. Уроки тех событий были восприняты пекинским руководством своеобразно. Было решено прекратить переговоры с далай-ламой, которые велись до этого, и запретить всякие упоминания о нем в Тибете. В то же время лидеры КПК, по-марксистски уверенные, что все конфликты имеют экономическую основу, еще более решительно повели регион к современной цивилизации. Побывав в Тибете в августе прошлого года, я увидел результаты этой политики. ТАР покрылся современными дорогами, построены тоннели и самая высокогорная в мире железная дорога. Лхаса, где в 80-е гг. было всего 2-3 современных здания, превратилась в стандартный китайский городок с некоторыми тибетскими вкраплениями. Многие храмы восстановлены, но по ним ходят, громко разговаривая, толпы китайских туристов, которые считают далекую окраину отсталой и дикой. Тот ли это путь к прогрессу, по которому хотят идти сами тибетцы? Нынешние беспорядки — ответ на этот вопрос.

Новая образованная элита Тибета оказалась еще более радикальной, чем возглавляемые далай-ламой умеренные эмигранты, которые требуют не независимости, а возвращения автономии. Недовольство тибетцев понятно — как можно убедить целый народ, что его боги и святые должны назначаться в Пекине? Еще труднее убедить в этом буддистов из других стран. А именно это и пытаются сделать в Пекине, где 1 сентября прошлого года госуправление по делам религий утвердило положение об утверждении всех перерождений Будды госорганами КНР. Но все попытки вытравить из сознания тибетцев почитание далай-ламы обречены на провал. «Где же у вас портрет далай-ламы?» — спросил я монаха в одном монастыре. «Он здесь», — ответил он, достав медальон из-под рясы.

_Пока власти выжидают. После смерти нынешнего далай-ламы, которому уже за 70, они, конечно, смогут выбрать лояльного далая, но навязать его тибетцам вряд ли удастся. Гораздо разумнее было бы вернуться к условиям соглашения 1951 г., которые давали Тибету примерно те же права, что сегодня предоставлены Гонконгу. Можно оговорить и то, что далай-лама, вернувшись в Лхасу, будет играть исключительно духовную, а не политическую роль. Но для этого необходимо начать серьезные переговоры. Иначе беспорядки могут повторяться и в будущем._

Автор — директор Центра исследований Восточной Азии и ШОС МГИМО(У) МИД России, доктор исторических наук

http://www.vedomosti.ru/newspaper/ar...8/03/28/144494

----------


## Galina

*В Катманду тибетцы прорвались на территорию представительства ООН*
МОСКВА, 28 мар - РИА Новости. Полиция Непала в пятницу арестовала 40 выходцев из Тибета после того, как сторонники тибетской независимости прорвались на территорию представительства ООН в столице страны городе Катманду, передает агентство Франс Пресс со ссылкой на представителей местной полиции. 

По данным агентства, тибетские беженцы в течение последних двух недель ежедневно проводят манифестации в столице Непала. Только с начала этой недели полицейские задержали более 400 зачинщиков беспорядков. 

На этот раз 18 студентов с криками "Свободу Тибету!" прорвались через полицейский кордон, перелезли через заграждения и проникли на территорию представительства ООН, которая следит за процессом мирного урегулирования в Непале. 

"Мы хотим, чтобы государства ООН обеспокоились китайскими репрессиями в Тибете", - заявил агентству 15-летний участник акции Тензинг Топджор (Tenzing Topjor). 

По словам полиции, стражи порядка задержали 40 демонстрантов, в том числе пятерых студентов. . .http://www.rian.ru/world/20080328/102434302.html

----------


## Galina

_Сообщения, поступающие из Большого Тибета (историческая территория Тибетского автономного района (ТАР) и соседних провинций Ганьсу, Сычуань и Цинхай), напоминают сводки новостей с Ближнего Востока. Волнение в Тибете очень похоже на палестинскую интифаду. На этом фоне председатель Европарламента Ханс-Герт Поттеринг заявил, что, если правительство Китая будет и дальше проявлять жестокость при подавлении беспорядков в Тибете, странам Европы следует рассмотреть вопрос о бойкоте Олимпиады в Пекине._ 

*Аресты и протесты* 

Спустя две недели после начала беспорядков, по сообщениям западных СМИ, все входы и выходы из кварталов Лхасы по-прежнему охраняются вооруженной милицией, задерживающей всех, у кого нет местной прописки (хукоу), продолжаются поквартирные обыски. Из административного центра Тибетского автономного района и с его территории по указаниям властей, принятых «исходя из интересов личной безопасности иностранцев в Лхасе», удалены иностранные журналисты и блоггеры, тогда как в других местах проезд в тибетские поселения и монастыри перекрыли блокпосты вооруженной милиции Китая. Ежедневно передаются сведения о числе задержанных и сдавшихся властям тибетцев, подозреваемых в причастности к беспорядкам, причем в официальных данных говорится о 24 арестованных, а неофициальный источник сообщил о 600 монахах, переброшенных военными самолетами в тюрьмы соседней провинции Сычуань. Кроме того, по меньшей мере 245 тибетцев были задержаны полицией в Непале в понедельник. Вооруженные бамбуковыми палками полицейские разгоняли протестующих возле резиденции ООН в Катманду. По сообщениям корреспондента AFP, некоторые из протестующих получили серьезные травмы. Премьер-министр тибетского правительства в изгнании в свою очередь сообщил собеседнику агентства, что за время беспорядков в Тибете были убиты около 140 человек. Представитель китайских властей в прошлое воскресенье сообщил о 19 убитых мирных жителях и одном офицере полиции. В официальном заявлении китайских властей говорится, что все они были убиты протестующими тибетцами во время подавления мятежа в Лхасе. Ранее сообщалось о 13 погибших.
Тибетское правительство, находящееся в северной части Индии, заявило о том, что эта цифра, скорее всего, будет расти по мере поступления данных из отдаленных районов. Между тем китайское государственное агентство новостей сообщило о поджоге во время беспорядков демонстрантами зданий правительства и Коммунистической партии Китая. Как сообщило агентство, 94 человека получили ранения, и десять из них находятся в серьезном состоянии. Агентство сообщило о том, что подавляющее большинство раненых — это полицейские, однако не предоставило данных о числе погибших среди демонстрантов. По состоянию на 25 марта Народная прокуратура города Лхаса выдала санкции на задержание 29 подозреваемых в совершении 14 марта насильственных действий, вылившихся в избиения, погромы, грабежи и поджоги. Они обвиняются в совершении таких серьезных уголовных преступлений, как угроза безопасности государства, избиения, погромы, грабежи и поджоги.
Впрочем, многие уверены, что солидарное сопротивление тибетских мирян и монахов способно не только оттянуть на себя огромные силы вооруженной милиции и армии, но и заставить олимпийских спонсоров прекратить сотрудничество с КНР. Как это было из-за агрессии СССР в Афганистане с Московской олимпиадой. Громкий инцидент произошел на церемонии зажигания олимпийского огня, куда греческие власти постарались не пустить никого, кто мог бы ее испортить. Однако во время речи китайского представителя к нему подбежали два руководителя международной правозащитной организации «Репортеры без границ», которые развернули черные флаги с наручниками, нарисованными вместо олимпийских колец. Далее по ходу бега греческого атлета с факелом по улицам греческой Олимпии к нему пытались пробиться тибетские протестанты и их сторонники из числа европейцев. Все это снимали телеканалы. 
В итоге председатель Европарламента Ханс-Герт Поттеринг присоединился к длинному списку западных политиков, которые призывают Китай начать переговоры с Далай-ламой, изгнанным из страны духовным лидером тибетцев, которого китайские официальные лица обвиняют в возбуждении волны протестов и восстаний, бушующих в Тибете уже две недели. «Если Китай не проявит готовности пойти на компромисс, я считаю обоснованным объявление бойкота», — сказал Поттеринг в интервью немецкой газете Bild am Sonntag. На этой неделе Европарламент обсудит ситуацию в Тибете. Напомним, что предложение европейским политикам бойкотировать церемонию открытия Олимпиады на прошлой неделе выдвинул министр иностранных дел Франции Бернар Кушнер. Впрочем, позднее он от этой идеи отказался. Так или иначе, возможность бойкота не исключил и президент Франции Николя Саркози. При этом, как сообщают французские СМИ, в понедельник Елисейский дворец распространил заявление, согласно которому Франция готова содействовать диалогу между Пекином и Лхасой. Сам французский президент призвал Пекин как можно быстрее разобраться с возникшей проблемой. «Возможны все варианты, но я взываю к чувству ответственности китайских властей. Я хочу, чтобы начался диалог, и я соразмерю свой ответ с ответом, который дадут китайские власти», — заявил Саркози.
Ранее с острой критикой в адрес правительства Китая выступила спикер американской Палаты представителей Нэнси Пелоси. В минувшую пятницу на встрече с Далай-ламой она сказала, что события в Тибете «являются вызовом совести мирового сообщества». Впрочем, официально администрация Джорджа Буша не настаивает на независимости для Тибета китайской территории уже на протяжении более 7 веков. Бушу слишком нужны нынешние отношения с главой КНР Ху Цзиньтао, без поддержки которого Америка неспособна добиваться своих целей в нескольких международных конфликтах (Корейский полуостров, Иран, Судан и другие) и держать на плаву свою экономику. Поэтому антикитайская кампания ведется исключительно неправительственными фондами и организациями, а приезд Буша на Пекинскую Олимпиаду не подвергается сомнениям. Что же касается Тибета, то президент США, по мнению американских СМИ, планирует всего лишь уговорить Ху Цзиньтао вступить в переговоры с лидером всех тибетцев Далай-ламой и пустить американских наблюдателей в Тибет.
Между тем новоизбранный президент Тайваня Ма Инцзю, который одержал безоговорочную победу на выборах, в минувшее воскресенье заявил, что Далай-ламе всегда рады на острове, и еще раз дал понять, что в случае ухудшения ситуации в Тибете тайваньские спортсмены, возможно, на Олимпиаду не поедут. Тем временем прелат Римско-католической церкви в Китае кардинал Джозеф Цзэн призвал власти этой страны избегать применения насилия, которое может испортить Олимпиаду. Попытки связать беспорядки в Тибете с Олимпиадой нервирует китайское правительство, по расчетам которого Игры должны демонстрировать экономические достижения страны, а не разжигать критику в адрес ее политической системы. На минувших выходных власти Китая усилили критику в адрес Далай-ламы, обвинив его не только в попытке сорвать Олимпиаду, но и в поддержке сепаратистских группировок в западной провинции Синцзянь, значительную часть населения которой составляют мусульмане — уйгуры и казахи. В редакционной статье People’s Daily, издания китайской компартии, говорится, что Китай намерен «решительно сокрушить» антипекинские силы в Тибете, а на другом официальном сайте тибетский духовный лидер и его сторонники названы «настоящей террористической организацией». Китайское правительство обвиняет и западные СМИ в неправильном освещении событий в Тибете и замалчивании проявлений насилия со стороны восставших 14 марта в Лхасе. 

*Информационная война* 

В передовице China Daily, государственной англоязычной газеты, перечислен, по выражению авторов статьи, ряд «тенденциозных и подчас нечестных репортажей», вышедших за последние дни в западных СМИ. На выходных государственные телеканалы показали новую пленку, на которой запечатлены проявления насилия против ханьского населения Лхасы, столицы Тибета. В частности, прошло сообщение, что пять человек были сожжены заживо. Официальное информационное агентство Xinhua заявило, что Пелоси «сквозь пальцы смотрит на действия безжалостных повстанцев» и тем самым «обнаруживает свое собственное лицемерие». Кроме того, в минувшее воскресенье власти Китая сообщили, что предпринятые ими меры по подавлению беспорядков в Тибете поддержали около 100 государств. Заместитель главы МИД Казахстана Нурлан Ермекбаев в интервью китайским СМИ заявил, что Казахстан считает Тибетский автономный район неотъемлемой частью территории КНР, поэтому вопрос Тибета является внутренним делом Китая. Казахстан, по его словам, поддерживает меры, предпринятые китайской стороной для сохранения социальной стабильности в районе. 
Поскольку представителей иностранных СМИ не пускают в Тибет и многие другие тибетские регионы, где проходят акции протеста, поэтому подтвердить или опровергнуть противоречивые сообщения о количестве убитых в ходе беспорядков не представляется возможным. Напомним, что бойкот западных СМИ на территории КНР начался после размещения канадской телекомпании СTV десятка роликов с кадрами о происходящем в Лхасе, и в частности из-за того, что его журналистом удалось не только стать свидетелями массовой акции протеста в провинции Гансу, но и передать в эфир редчайший материал. В видеоклипе более 1000 тибетцев, многие верхом на лошадях, врываются в небольшой городок в этой провинции, в восточной части Тибета, берут захватом здание местной администрации, срывают вывешенный на школе китайский флаг и водружают знамя Тибета. Демонстрация была разогнана с применением слезоточивого газа, передает CTV. Этот репортаж был вывешен на портале YouTube и находится в открытом доступе. Впрочем, китайские провайдеры быстро закрыли к нему доступ. Поступили также сообщения о блокировке новостного сайта Yahoo News, после чего китайские пользователи лишились доступа к поисковой машине Yahoo и Yandex, сайту британской газеты Guardian, веб-сайтам Times Online, газет Los Angeles Times и New York Times. При этом премьер Госсовета КНР Вэнь Цзябао заявил на состоявшейся на прошлой неделе пресс-конференции, что правительство Китая не исключает возможности поездки иностранных журналистов в административный центр Тибетского автономного района город Лхасу. «Мы можем обсудить возможность организации поездки в Лхасу группы иностранных журналистов для того, чтобы они познакомились с ситуацией в городе», — заявил премьер на пресс-конференции по завершении сессии Всекитайского собрания народных представителей. Вэнь Цзябао при этом подчеркнул, что китайская сторона «с пониманием относится к повышенному вниманию СМИ всех стран к обстановке в Лхасе». Остается неясным, когда именно правительство КНР планирует осуществить свои обещания, однако легко предположить, какой именно характер будут носить разрешенные Пекином поездки журналистов в Тибет. Как бы то ни было, в ее состав, по данным AFP, должны войти представители американского информагентства Associated Press, журналисты японского агентства Kyodo, катарского телеканала Al-Jazeera, британской газеты «The Financial Times» и корреспонденты «The Wall Street Journal». К группе также присоединятся журналисты из Гонконга и Тайваня. 

Майсур Хабаров

http://www.iamik.ru/?op=full&what=content&ident=40427

----------


## Galina

Послание ламы Сопа Ринпоче 

Послание Дост. ламы Сопы от 27 марта 2008 г. 

Поддержим Его Святейшество Далай-ламу и Тибет!

Цель проведения демонстраций - исполнить святые пожелания Гуру - Его Святейшества Далай-ламы; это практика Гуру-йоги является путём к пробуждению на благо всех существ. Они также важны как благодарность народу Тибета, сохранившего в полноте Дхарму Будды - не только Ваджраяну, но и весь Путь, на протяжении столь долгого времени. Благодаря этому мы, не-тибетцы, можем насладиться полнотой Учения и сделать свою жизнь осмысленной.

Сейчас, когда они в беде - мы должны подумать, как мы можем помочь - это очень важно.

Это то, что мы должны сделать, если являемся неравнодушными, думающими, интеллигентными людьми.

Я послал письмо Его Святейшеству, рассказывающее, что мы делаем, и спросил, какие молитвы он посоветует нам читать для достижения успеха.

С большой любовью, и с молитвами - лама Сопа

27 марта 2008 г. 


Support His Holiness the Dalai Lama and Tibet

“The purpose of doing demonstrations is to fulfill the Guru His Holiness the Dalai Lama’s Holy wishes, this Guru Yoga practice is the path to enlightenment for the benefit of sentient beings.

It is also important to repay the kindness of the Tibetan people, who have preserved the complete Buddha Dharma, not only Vajrayana but the whole path, they have preserved all the teachings for a long time. Due to this we non-Tibetans are able to receive the complete teachings, enjoy and make

our lives meaningful. Now that their need is most urgent we need to be aware of how we can help - it is very important.

This is what you would do if you are a sensible person, a thoughtful, intelligent person.

I have sent a message to His Holiness the Dalai Lama explaining what we will do and also requesting

what prayers we should do for the achievement of success.

With much love and prayer,

Lama Zopa"

Advice given March 27th 2008

Последнее обновление ( 28.03.2008 г. )  

http://www.fpmt.ru/index.php?option=...ask=view&id=93

----------


## Galina

22.03.2008 г.  

Мир в Тибете и во всем мире (письмо от международного офиса ФПМТ) 

 Дорогие друзья, 

Я представляю, что все  мы с огромной озабоченностью следим за развитием событий в Тибете. 

Многие уже спрашивали, давал ли Лама Сопа Ринпоче особенный совет по тому, что следует делать в связи с этими событиями.  

Совет Ринпоче состоит в том, что следует начитывать сутру "Золотистого света" для мира во всем мире.   . 

Прочитать совет Ринпоче о достоинствах начитывания сутры "Золотистого света" вы можете по ссылке  http://www.fpmt.org/teachers/zopa/ad...orld_Peace.pdf 


И пожалуйста, сообщайте о количестве проделанных начитываний этой сутры на странице http://www.fpmt.org/golden_light_sutra/.

С благодарностью,

Claire Isitt

Center Services Director

FPMT International Office

http://www.fpmt.ru/index.php?option=...ask=view&id=91

*Сутра "Золотистого света" на русском языке* - http://www.fpmt.org/teachers/zopa/ad...ra_russian.pdf

----------


## Galina

*Китай разрешил группе из 17 иностранных дипломатов отправиться в столицу Тибета.*

Это - первая миссия такого рода после начала антикитайских выступлений в Тибете. Мировая общественность резко критиковала Пекин за жесткое подавление тибетских протестов. 

В двухдневной поезде в столицу Тибета - Лхасу принимают участие представители Великобритании, Франции, США, Японии, Австралии и других стран. Соединенные Штаты приветствовали такое решение Пекина, однако указали, что дипломатам должны разрешить также побывать за пределами Лхасы. 

Между тем, министры иностранных дел стран ЕС на встрече в Словении обсудят вопрос о возможном бойкоте Олимпийских игр в Пекине. 

Европейские лидеры громче других критиковали действия китайских властей по подавлению протестов. 

Представители находящегося в Индии тибетского правительства в изгнании сообщили, что от рук китайских служб безопасности при подавлении протестов погибли 140 человек. Пекин оспаривает эти данные. 

*Поездка журналистов* 

Ранее столицу Тибета посетила группа из 20 китайских и иностранных журналистов. 

У здания одного из самых святых тибетских храмов, куда привезли журналистов, около 30 монахов провели акцию протеста. 

"Тибет не свободен", - скандировали монахи, которые также обвиняли Пекин в распространении ложной информации относительно недавних протестов. 

Корреспондент информационного агентства Ассошиэйтид пресс Чарльз Хутцлер рассказал, что это был единственный спонтанный момент в их жестко регламентированной поездке. 

У журналистов сложилось впечатление, что Лхаса разделена на две части. В китайских районах нормальная жизнь восстановлена, но в старом городе, населенном преимущественно тибетцами, по-прежнему много полицейских. 

Представители Би-би-си подали заявку на участие в этой поездке, но получили отказ. Западные СМИ по-прежнему не могут свободно работать в этом районе. 

Духовный лидер Тибета Далай-лама еще раз призвал китайских лидеров к "содержательному диалогу". Посол КНР в Лондоне Фу Ин заявила Би-би-си, что дверь к переговорам с Далай-ламой "никогда не закрывалась". 

"Диалог начался в 1970-х годах. В 1980-е годы его пригласили вернуться в Китай, и с тех пор диалог с ним не прекращается", - заявила посол. 

Тем не менее китайские официальные лица вину за протесты часто возлагают на тибетского лидера, а государственные СМИ чуть ли не ежедневно печатают обвинения в его адрес. 

В прошлом Пекин заявлял, что будет разговаривать с Далай-ламой, если он откажется от требования независимости Тибета. Однако сам тибетский лидер утверждает, что не выступает за независимость. 

http://news.bbc.co.uk/hi/russian/int...00/7318524.stm

----------


## Нока

*Ангела Меркель не поедет на открытие Олимпиады-2008*
Федеральный канцлер Германии Ангела Меркель не поедет на церемонию открытия летней Олимпиады 2008 года в Пекине. Об этом сообщил министр иностранных дел Германии Франк-Вальтер Штайнмайер, прибывший в Словению, чтобы обсудить вопрос о бойкоте церемонии в связи с недавними событиями в Тибете, передает AFP. 
По словам Штайнмайера, который также не собирается ехать в Пекин, решение Меркель не стоит напрямую связывать с подавлением народных выступлений в Лхасе. Ранее о бойкоте открытия Олимпиады объявили премьер-министр Польши Дональд Туск, президент Чехии Вацлав Клаус и президент Эстонии Тоомас Хендрик Ильвес. 

В ближайший уик-энд в Словении состоится встреча министров иностранных дел государств, входящих в Евросоюз, на которой будет обсуждаться вопрос о бойкоте торжественной церемонии. Церемония открытия летних Игр-2008 состоится 8 августа.
www.Lenta.ru

----------


## Нока

*Далай-лама обвинил государственные СМИ КНР во лжи*
Далай-лама выступил сегодня с заявлением, в котором обвинил китайские СМИ в обмане и искажении фактов при подаче информации об акциях протеста в Тибете. По его словам, такая позиция может привести к усилению межнациональной напряженности во взаимоотношениях между китайцами и жителями Тибета. 

"Это вызывает вызывает у меня глубокую озабоченность", - приводит сегодня слова Далай-ламы Sky News . 

Как подчеркнул тибетский лидер лживость и искажение фактов в интерпретации государственными СМИ недавних событий в Тибете грозит посеять там "семена расовой напряженности с непредсказуемыми и долгосрочными последствиями". 

Далай-лама обратился к Китаю, с предложением начать "целенаправленный диалог" по кризису в Тибете. Он подчеркнул, что не намеревался сорвать Олимпийские Игры в Пекине и не собирался поднимать вопрос о независимости Тибета от КНР. 

В открытом письме "китайским братьям и сестрам," находящийся в изгнании духовный лидер сказал, что он остается "простым монахом", желающим лишь сберечь "своеобразие культуры тибетцев, их язык и идентичность", приводит слова Далай-ламы Sky News. 

www.newsru.com

----------


## Нока

*США и Австралия настаивают на переговорах властей Китая с Далай-Ламой*
МОСКВА, 28 мар - РИА Новости. Президент США Джордж Буш и премьер-министр Австралии Кевин Рудд в пятницу во время совместной встречи в Белом доме заявили, что настаивают на проведении переговоров между властями Китая и духовным лидером Тибета Далай-Ламой для урегулирования конфликта в Тибетском автономном регионе, сообщает агентство Ассошиэйтед Пресс. 

Оба лидера призвали власти Китая проявить терпимость по отношению к жителям Тибета, которые протестуют против китайской администрации в регионе. 

"Абсолютно очевидно, что в Тибете нарушаются права человека. Мы должны прямо и четко заявлять о том, что там происходит", - сказал Кевин Рудд, работавший в прошлом в посольстве Австралии в Пекине. 

Джордж Буш сообщил, что во время разговора на этой неделе с председателем КНР Ху Цзиньтао он сказал ему, что "переговоры между лидерами Китая и представителями Далай-Ламы находятся в сфере интересов самого Китая". 

"Мы настаиваем на терпимости", - заявил Буш, добавив, что он ценит "мнение и советы Рудда по этому вопросу". 

Ситуация в Тибете обострилась 10 марта, когда в столице этого автономного района КНР прошли несанкционированные демонстрации с требованием предоставления независимости Тибету. Пик беспорядков пришелся на 14 марта, когда в Лхасе было зафиксировано около 300 пожаров, нападения на мирных жителей. 

По официальным данным КНР, во время беспорядков погибли 18 человек, 623 получили ранения. 

К началу прошлой недели беспорядки были ликвидированы. Имущественный ущерб от погромов и поджогов только в Лхасе составил 200 миллионов юаней (28 миллионов долларов). В столице Тибета были подожжены 422 магазина, семь школ, 120 жилых домов и шесть больниц, сожжены 84 автомобиля. 

Китайские власти считают, что массовые волнения в Тибете были организованы и проведены сторонниками Далай-ламы. 

Далай-лама отверг обвинения и призвал власти КНР к конструктивному диалогу с тибетским народом. 
www.rian.ru

----------


## Нока

*Пикет в поддержку Тибета в Москве – новая дата*
Дорогие друзья!

Сообщаем вам о том, что инициативная группа по проведению коллективного пикета в г.Москва с целью:

- выразить сострадание жертвам насильственного подавления мирных выступлений тибетского населения на территории Китайской народной республики, как из числа тибетцев, так и из числа сотрудников вооруженной милиции Китая;
- выразить стремление добиться прекращения кровопролития в тибетских регионах на территории Китайской народной республики,

сегодня направила уведомление о готовящемся публичном мероприятии в Префектуру Западного административного округа г. Москвы.

Внимательно ознакомившись с формулировками Федерального закона Российской Федерации от 19 июня 2004 г. N 54-ФЗ «О собраниях, митингах, демонстрациях, шествиях и пикетированиях» и внеся соответствующие изменения в текст ранее поданной заявки, инициативная группа уведомила Префектуру Западного административного округа о проведении коллективного пикета *3 апреля 2008 года с 15.00 до 18.00* в парке у здания посольства Китайской народной республики в РФ, находящегося по адресу: г.Москва, ул.Дружбы, 6.

Согласно Федеральному закону Российской Федерации N 54-ФЗ, под пикетированием понимается «форма публичного выражения мнений, осуществляемого без передвижения и использования звукоусиливающих технических средств путем размещения у пикетируемого объекта одного или более граждан, использующих плакаты, транспаранты и иные средства наглядной агитации».

О ходе процесса согласования пикета будет объявлено в понедельник 31 марта 2008. 

Будьте с нами!
www.savetibet.ru– Сохраним Тибет!

----------


## Нока

*Робер Менар: Я надеюсь приехать в демократический Китай*
Основатель и генеральный секретарь международной организации "Репортеры без границ" Робер Менар призывает бойкотировать церемнию открытия Олимпийских Игр в Китае в связи с нарушениями прав человека в этой стране. На минувшей неделе акция активистов организации "Репортеры без границ" в Греции была в центре внимания практически всех мировых средств массовой информации. Робер Менар был одним из трех человек, нарушивших спокойствие на традиционной церемонии зажжения Олимпийского огня в Древней Олимпии. Во время выступления председателя оргкомитета по проведению игр они развернули за его спиной транспарант с призывом бойкотировать Олимпиаду. В интервью каналу "EвроНьюс" Робер Менар сказал, что политики и олимпийцы в отношении Китая должны действовать сообща.

"EвроНьюс": "Является ли бойкот церемонии открытия Олимпийских Игр в Пекине по-настоящему хорошим решением, чтобы выразить протест против нарушения прав человека в Китае, и особенно - в Тибете?"

Робер Менар: "Это не хорошее решение, а наименее плохое. Проблему нарушения прав человека в Тибете и Китае не решить сейчас за четыре месяца. Демократические страны, крупные западные государства должны были занять более жесткую позицию в отношении Китая намного раньше. Но в то же время сейчас мы находимся на пороге важного события, и нам кажется, что главы государств и правительств не должны присутствовать на церемонии открытия, которая продолится 3,5 часа, и это - как минимум".

"EвроНьюс": А почему вы говорите лишь о бойкоте церемонии открытия, а не о полном бойкоте игр?"

Робер Менар: "Потому что нельзя требовать от спортсменов невозможного. Сегодня сказать юношам и девушкам, которые месяцами, годами готовились к этому мероприятию, - послушайте, вы туда не поедете - это просто немыслимо. Они не виновны в этом. Ответственность за суть проблемы, в первую очередь, лежит на МОК, который проголосовал за избрание Пекина местом проведения игр. Ответственность лежит на МОКе, а также на политиках, потому что это политическая проблема".

"EвроНьюс": "Когда вы говорите об ответственности, что конкретно вы имеете в виду? К примеру, президент МОК Жак Рогг сказал, что комитет намерен воздействовать на Китай посредством спокойной дипломатии".

Робер Менар: "Жаку Роггу на все наплевать. Жак Рогг - лгун. Уже несколько месяцев назад мы, а также другие международные правозащитные организации передали ему список с именами около 40 человек, которых содержат в тюрьме, и попросили направить этот список китайским властям. Жак Рогг этого не сделал. Жак Рогг ничего не добился. Потому что он ничего не требует. Он говорит: "Я - организатор спортивных зрелищ и не просите меня говорить о правах человека, я не занимаюсь политикой". Однако решение поехать в Пекин - это политическое решение".

"EвроНьюс": "Eсли, скажем, Франция пропустит церемонию открытия, останутся Германия, Великобритания, США, другие страны, которые выступают против бойкота. Может ли одна Франция, действительно, что-то изменить?"

Робер Менар: "В нашем понимании, речь не идет только об обращении к Николя Саркози. Почему позиция Саркози так важна? Потому что в августе в период проведения Олимпийских игр он будет председательствовать в Eвросоюзе. Таким образом он будет представлять 27 государств Eвропейского Союза. Я надеюсь, что удастся выработать общую позицию. Я надеюсь, что вся Eвропа заявит об этом на высоком уровне и громко. Мы не можем говорить, что права человека были изобретены в Eвропе и европейцами, и забывать о них, когда они ущемляются. Очевидно, что наши правительства не хотят поступать так. Но нашим правительствам мешает одна вещь - бизнес который они ведут с китайцами и их компаниями на китайском рынке".

"EвроНьюс": "Вы хотите, чтобы политические лидеры бойкотировали церемонию открытия. А журналисты, как вы думаете, что должны делать журналисты?"

Робер Менар: "Все журналисты должны потребовать разрешения поехать в Лхасу, в Тибет. И потребовать это должны все. Их там будет 20 тысяч, и это их работа - бывать в тех местах, где наиболее трудно. Я даже не смею представить, что журналист, достойный этого имени, довольствуется только тем, чтобы побывать в Пекине. Это невозможно. И это - первое. Кроме того, некоторых журналистов мы попросим носить майки с надписями: "Я не обманут!" Конечно, прежде всего новости, спортивные результаты и так далее, но в то же время это означает, что человек понимает, в какой стране он находится".

"EвроНьюс": "В одной из ваших статей вы сказали, что проблема неправительственных организаций состоит в их очень тесных отношениях с левыми. Но считаете ли вы аполитичным свой подход к этому вопросу?"

Робер Менар: "Мы сторожевые псы. У меня нет больших симпатий к какому-то отдельному режиму, к правой или к левой диктатуре. Я чувствую себя виновным вместе с "Репортерами без границ", что мы ничего не можем сделать, когда господин Кастро отправляет в тюрьмы 25 журналистов или когда армия Буша стреляет в журналистов в Ираке. Я не говорю, что господин Кастро и господин Буш - это одно и то же. Конечно, нет. У меня нет избирательных приступов тошноты. Бывают ли хорошие и плохие диктатуры? Конечно, нет. Я одинаково возмущен действиями близкой американцам Саудовской Аравии и коммунистического Китая".

"EвроНьюс": "Господин Менар, у меня последний вопрос. Вы поедете в Пекин?"

Робер Менар: "Я не могу поехать в Пекин. Меня выдворили оттуда в августе прошлого года. Мы участвовали в манифестации перед зданием оргкомитета Олимпиады. Они арестовали нас и затем выгнали. Я пытался вернуться туда несколько месяцев назад через Гонконг. Сейчас у меня нет при себе паспорта, а так бы я вам показал - мне в паспорт поставили специальный штамп, в котором говорится, что я больше никогда не могу въехать в Китай. Но китайское коммунистическое правительство не вечно. Я тоже. Но я надеюсь когда-нибудь поехать в Китай, в Китай демократический".
www.euronews.net

----------


## Нока

*Польша, Чехия и Эстония выступили за бойкот Олимпиады* 
возможного бойкота церемонии открытия Олимпийских игр в Пекине из-за событий в Тибете. 

В курортном местечке Брдо под  Любляной сегодня открылась неформальная  встреча министров иностранных дел 27 стран сообщества. 

Главы МИД Швеции, Португалии и Испании  назвали идею бойкота контрпродуктивной. Этот шаг лишь осложнит отношения с  Китаем. 

В то же время за бойкот выступили ряд восточноевропейских  стран. Среди них - Польша, Чехия и Эстония. 

Германия и Франция пока не приняли четкого решения. А премьер Великобритании, которая принимает Олимпийские игры  2012 года, Гордон Браун уже заявил, что поедет в  Пекин на открытие летних игр.

www.radiomayak.ru

----------


## Нока

*Тибетский монах умер от голода в заблокированном армией КПК монастыре* 
Начиная с 14 марта армия китайской компартии (КПК) вошла в Тибет и заблокировала все монастыри, монахи которых участвовали в мирных акциях протеста, не давая им выходить. В эти монастыри также была прекращена доставка продуктов. В настоящее время известно, что один монах из монастыря Сяочжао умер от голода.  

Представитель тибетского правительства в изгнании Гэсан Цзянсан сообщил, что на днях они получили информацию из Тибета, подтверждающую, что тело монаха Лосан Тумэй, который умер от голода, 26 марта было отвезено на его родину в уезд Гардзэ и кремировано.

Как рассказала Гэсан: «Лосан умер 23 марта, 25 марта его тело было передано его родственникам, а 26 марта было кремировано. Ему было 32 года».

Гэсан также рассказал, что армия КПК уже в течение полумесяца держит в осаде тибетские монастыри, отрезав доставку в монастыри продовольствия, отключив электричество, и не позволяя никому выходить, а также приносить еду извне. 

О ситуации в Тибете в настоящее время Гэсан сказал, что недавно Центральный Комитет издал приказ о том, что если на улице собирается больше двух тибетцев, то солдаты могу открывать огонь, поэтому сейчас в Лхасе тибетцы боятся выходить на улицы, они иногда выходят по одному чтобы купить еду. 

По данным тибетского правительства в изгнании, в настоящее время подтверждено, что во время подавления демонстраций протеста было убито 140 тибетцев, более 500 тяжело ранено, более 1300 арестованы. 

www.epochtimes.ru

----------


## Нока

*Акции в защиту Тибета прошли в разных странах (фотообзор)* 
http://www.epochtimes.com.ua/ru/arti...ew/2/6348.html
После того, как армия китайской компартии с помощью оружия жестоко подавила демонстрации протеста в Тибете, в разных странах продолжают проходить многочисленные мероприятия в поддержку тибетцев и осуждающие действия китайских властей. 

Тайвань

28 марта тибетские изгнанники и жители Тайваня в г.Тайбэе провели акцию поддержки движения тибетцев. Более 10 тибетцев начали проводить 49-ти часовую голодовку в знак протеста жестоким действиям китайской компартии

Корея

27 марта жители Сеула провели акцию протеста против кровавой расправы над тибетцами китайской компартией. 
Индонезия

27 марта в Джакарте прошла акция протеста. Демонстранты держали плакаты с надписями: «Мы любим мир» и «Поможем Тибету».
Бразилия

26 марта прошла акция протеста в Бразилии напротив китайского консульства. 
Франция

26 марта жители южного города Тулуза напротив китайского консульства провели акцию протеста против кровавой расправы над тибетцами со стороны солдат китайской компартии.

----------


## Ersh

http://anti-cnn.com/

----------


## Alex

Далай-Лама заявил, что политика "демографической агрессии", проводимая китайским правительством, угрожает тибетской культуре, так как все больше китайцев переселяются на его охваченную беспорядками родину. 

"Есть свидетельства о том, что численность китайского населения в Тибете возрастает с каждым месяцем" - рассказал в субботу журналистам в Дели духовный лидер Тибета. 

Он назвал демографический сдвиг в Тибете "разновидностью культурного геноцида".

В Лхасе, древней столице района, сейчас живут 100.000 тибетцев и в два раза больше приезжих, сказал он. 

В большинстве это китайцы-ханьцы, самая многочисленная народность страны.

Он также сказал, что после летней Олимпиады ожидается переселение в Тибет еще более миллиона человек; впрочем, Далай-Лама не упомянул, откуда у него такая информация.

Далай-Лама призвал мировое сообщество помочь в разрешении тибетского кризиса.

"У нас нет иной силы, кроме правды, истины, искренности... вот почему я призываю мировое сообщество помочь нам", сказал он.

Далай-Лама вновь подчеркнул свое желание начать диалог с китайским руководством. "Что до меня, то я открыт... мы ждем", сказал он.

(По сообщению агентства "аль-Джазира")

----------


## Galina

Духовный лидер тибетского буддизма Его Святейшество Далай-лама обратился в субботу к мировому сообществу с просьбой о содействии в урегулировании кризиса в Тибете после того, как лидеры разных стран вновь заявили о необходимости переговоров между ним и Пекином, сообщает AFP.

Далай-лама обратился к мировому сообществу через два часа после того, как зарубежные дипломаты, получившие разрешение на посещение Тибета, потребовали беспрепятственного доступа ко всем объектам в Лхасе. 

«У нас нет никакой иной силы, кроме справедливости, истины и искренности… вот почему я прошу мировое сообщество – пожалуйста, помогите нам», - заявил Далай-лама на пресс-конференции в Нью-Дели.

«Я здесь беспомощен, я лишь возношу молитвы», - сказал духовный лидер Тибета.

Далай-лама, ушедший из Тибета в изгнание в 1959 году после жестокого подавления выступления тибетцев против навязанного им китайского правления, вновь заявил о своем стремлении к диалогу с китайскими лидерами для того, чтобы положить конец народным волнениям: «Мы открыты… - сказал он. – Мы ждем».

Этот призыв о помощи прозвучал через день после того, как президент США Джордж Буш впервые оказал существенное давление на Китай, публично потребовав проведения переговоров с представителями духовного лидера и озвучив свою обеспокоенность положением дел в Тибете.

Далай-лама, получивший в 1989 году Нобелевскую премию мира за ненасильственную борьбу за освобождение этого гималайского региона, вновь подтвердил «свою полную приверженность» идее проведения Олимпийских игр в Пекине в августе нынешнего года.
Он, однако добавил, что считает важным «напомнить Китаю о том, что заслужить уважение в качестве страны, принимающей Олимпиаду, он может стать только в том случае, если в области соблюдения прав человека в Тибете произойдут позитивные сдвиги».

«Китай кажется стабильным государством, но за внешним благополучием скрывается людское негодование», - сказал он, назвав Китай «полицейским государством». 

Волнения в Тибете начались 10 марта в день 49-й годовщины Тибетского народного восстания 1959 года. Волнения вспыхнули 14 марта в Лхасе, распространившись затем на соседние китайские провинции, исторически населенные тибетцами.

Пекин утверждает, что протестующие убили 18 гражданских лиц и двух офицеров полиции. Тибетские лидеры в изгнании указывают, что в ходе подавления восстания погибло от 135 до 140 тибетцев, еще 1000 человек получили ранения, и многие – были арестованы.
В субботу дипломаты 15 стран, в том числе Соединенных Штатов, Великобритании, Франции и Японии, прибыли в столицу Тибета с однодневным визитом, подготовленным в сжатые сроки.

Дипломаты посетили храм Джоканг, одну из важнейших святынь тибетского буддизма, где монахи в среду сумели прорваться к группе зарубежных журналистов, прибывших в Лхасу под жестким контролем властей, и осудили китайский режим, сообщил AFP один из западных дипломатов в Пекине, отвечая на вопрос об итогах поездки.

«Глава Тибетского автономного района заверил дипломатов, что эти монахи не будут наказаны» за свой протест, сказал дипломат.
В качестве первого шага этот визиту может заслужить положительную оценку. Однако власти не удовлетворили нашу просьбу о беспрепятственном доступе ко всем объектам», - сказал он. 

«Вне всякого сомнения, визит проходил под строжайшим контролем властей», - добавил дипломат.

Прибыв в Лхасу, в пятницу вечером, дипломаты встретились с председателем правительства Тибетского автономного района (ТАР) Китая Джамбой Пунцогом, посетили находящихся в госпитале раненых сотрудников вооруженной милиции и побеседовали с обычными тибетцами, добавил дипломат.

Китай объявил об этой поездке в четверг поздно вечером, дав дипломатам всего четыре часа на подготовку к длительному перелету в Лхасу. Решение о допуске дипломатов в Тибет было принято на фоне выраженного международным сообществом негодования в отношении подавления народных волнений в Тибете.

В пятницу, на первом этапе двухдневных переговоров в Словении, министры иностранных дел стран Европейского союза разделились во мнениях относительно идеи бойкотирования церемонии открытия Олимпийских игр, однако выразили заинтересованность в начале переговоров между Китаем и Далай-ламой. 

Администрация президента Джорджа Буша заявила о неприемлемости бойкота, однако призвала Китай проявить сдержанность в отношении протестантов в Тибете и вступить в диалог с Далай-ламой.

С ужесточением позиции КНР по отношению к протестантам, стал жестче и ответная реакция внешнего мира. После встречи с Бушем в Белом доме премьер-министр Австралии Кевин Радд также призвал Китай к переговорам с Далай-ламой, указав на нарушения прав человека в этой стране.

"Это очевидно, что гражданские права в Тибете ущемляются повсеместно", - заявил Радд журналистам сразу после встречи с Бушем в Белом доме. "Мы должны быть твердыми и непреклонными в своей позиции к тому, что происходит. Колебания здесь недопустимы", - добавил он.


www.savetibet.ru - Сохраним Тибет!

http://savetibet.ru/2008/03/29/dalai_lama_request.html

----------


## Татьяна

Зечем копировать весь материал с сайта www.savetibet.ru ?
По-моему достаточно ссылок...

Масштабная акция протеста в Лондоне запланирована на 6 апреля. Что-то подобное будет и в Париже в тот же день.
http://www.london.gov.uk/torchrelay/london/map.jsp

----------


## Galina

29.3.2008 14:17 MSK
*Китайская полиция штурмовала тибетский монастырь в провинции Сычуань*  

*ТИБЕТ, Лхаса.* Около ста монахов были арестованы 28 марта силами китайской полиции во время рейда в буддийский монастырь Кирти в Тибетской автономной префектуре Нгаба в составе провинции Сычуань. Полицейские проводили обыски в комнатах у монахов и изымали портреты Далай-ламы – духовного лидера тибетцев. 

После рейда полицейские увезли арестованных монахов в центр предварительного заключения полиции общественной безопасности. 

Как сообщил Тибетский центр по правам человека и демократии, полиция ворвалась в монастырь утром 28 марта. Перед началом штурма всем окружающим монастырь магазинам приказали прекратить работу, а люди, собравшихся вокруг монастыря, были рассеяны. 

15 марта в префектуре Нгаба во время подавления протестов были убиты не менее 23 тибетцев. Полиция, на случай повторения массовых протестов, окружила монастырь баррикадами, сложенными из мешков с песком. 

http://www.prima-news.ru/news/news/2008/3/29/40687.html

----------


## Galina

Дата: 29-03-2008

*Сайты о Тибете и Фалуньгун подвергаются атакам хакеров китайской компартии* 

Центр анализа Интернет-атак The Internet Storm Center на этой неделе опубликовал новый отчёт, в котором говорится, что в течение нескольких последних месяцев очень многие неправительственные сайты подверглись мощным атакам хакеров. Среди подвергшихся атакам, большую часть занимают сайты о Фалуньгун, Тибете, уйгурах и движении «Спасти Дафур».  

Часто используемые способы атаки, это рассылка на контактные адреса сайтов электронных писем с вредоносными файлами. 

При этом в теме и тексте письма часто используется содержание, связанное с правами человека, чтобы привлечь внимание получателя письма и чтобы он не удалил сразу письмо. Обычно в таких письмах в приложении два файла, один с нормальным содержанием, а второй с троянским вирусом. 

В отчёте говорится, что хакеры использовали 8 видов троянских вирусов, среди которых известные Enfal, Riler и Protux. Большинство адресов, с которых были высланы эти письма, находятся в Китае, но есть и из Тайваня, США и Кореи. 
Армия китайской компартии оккупирует Тибет с 1951 г. Группа Фалуньгун подвергается подавлению с 1999 г., её последователей не только арестовывают, но и жестоко издеваются над ними, есть уже множество смертных случаев от пыток. Поэтому все их сайты постоянно подвергаются атакам со стороны хакеров китайской компартии. А сейчас ещё объектом их атак стали сайты о движении «Спасти Дафур». 

Американская служба ФБР заявила, что уже взялась за подробное расследование этих массовых планомерных атак на сайты, содержащие «чувствительную» для КПК информацию.       


http://www.epochtimes.ru/content/view/15997/4/

----------


## Ersh

*Тибет: общий размер пособий семьям погибших в результате  общественных беспорядков 14 марта в Лхасе составит 3,6 млн юаней*

     Лхаса, 29 марта /Синьхуа/ -- Правительство Тибетского  автономного района 28 марта сообщило, что из местного бюджета  будет выделено 3,6 млн юаней /более 507 тыс долл США/ в качестве  пособий семьям погибших в ходе имевших место 14 марта общественных беспорядков. Согласно решению, в случае гибели члена семьи будет  выплачиваться 200 тыс юаней.   

     По сообщению, народное правительство ТАР примет меры по помощи  пострадавшим в ходе беспорядков жителям.  

     14 марта незначительное количество антиобщественных элементов  спровоцировало общественные беспорядки в Лхасе: участники погромов убили или сожгли 18 ни в чем не повинных людей, получили ранения  382 гражданских лица. Прямой экономический ущерб составил около  250 млн юаней

http://www.russian.xinhuanet.com/rus...ent_605393.htm

----------


## Ersh

*В Лхасе санкционировано задержание 30 подозреваемых в причастности к беспорядкам*

Народная прокуратура г. Лхаса / административный центр Тибетского автономного района/ выдала санкции на задержание 30 подозреваемых в совершении 14 марта насильственных действий, вылившихся в избиения, погромы, грабежи и поджоги. Об этом сообщил 27 марта заместитель председателя Народного правительства ТАР Байма Чилинь в интервью зарубежным журналистам. 

Как сообщается, в ходе расследования выяснилось, что эти люди обвиняются в совершении таких тяжких уголовных преступлений, как угроза безопасности государства, избиения, погромы, грабежи и поджоги. Факты их преступлений ясны, основания достоверны. 

Зампредседателя правительства Тибета сообщил также, что по настоящее время согласно закону арестованы 414 подозреваемых, большинство из них -- тибетцы. Управление общественной безопасности Лхасы уже издало восемь циркуляров об аресте 53 правонарушителей, участвовавших в общественных беспорядках в Лхасе. Шестеро из них пришли с повинной, четыре были задержаны. 

К настоящему времени 289 человек пришли в правоохранительные органы с повинной, 111 из них были освобождены.-о-

http://russian.people.com.cn/31516/6382319.html

----------


## Нока

*Олимпийские заблуждения* 
Как известно, Олимпийские игры несовместимы с насилием. На время Олимпийских игр объявлялось Священное Перемирие. Это благородные состязания под эгидой братства и мира. И этот порядок был нарушен лишь два раза: во время  Первой и Второй мировых войн. Так как же квалифицировать Игры 2008 г., особенно в свете последних событий в Бирме, Дарфуре и Тибете? 

'Мы считаем, что Олимпийские игры - это не место для демонстраций и надеемся, что важность этого признают все те, кто намерен принять участие в играх'. Такое заявление сделала компания Samsung Electronics, одна из 12 корпораций-спонсоров Олимпийских игр, отвечая на прошлой неделе на вопрос о том, вызывают ли у нее озабоченность последние события в Тибете. Компания Coca-Cola, еще один олимпийский спонсор, заявила, что 'комментарии по поводу политической ситуации в отдельных странах' неуместны, однако компания твердо убеждена в том, что 'Олимпийские игры - это сила добра'. Президент Международного олимпийского комитета Жак Рогге тоже не преминул заявить, что 'бойкот ничего не решает', а также осудить демонстрантов, которые на вчерашней церемонии зажжения олимпийского факела в Греции размахивали черным флагом со сцепленными наручниками - пародией на олимпийский символ. 'Всегда грустно видеть, как срывается такая церемония', - довольно помпезно заявил он.

И никто этому не удивился: компании, вложившие миллионы в спонсорство, и олимпийские бюрократы, которые годами пытаются оправдать свое спорное решение о проведении Игр 2008 г. в Пекине, имеют естественную склонность к использованию такого рода аргументов. Но это не означает, что все остальные должны им верить.
И ведь, действительно, стоит взглянуть чуть пристальнее, и окажется, что ни одно из этих утверждений не выдерживает критики. 'Бойкот ничего не решает'. Неужели? Иногда бойкот кое-что решает. Вероятно, бойкот ЮАР, где не проводились международные состязания, был самым эффективным оружием, примененным международным сообществом против государства апартеида. ('Экономические санкции их не волновали, - говорил мне один южноафриканский друг, - но крикет - более чем'). Бойкот московской Олимпиады 1980 г. стал ударом по советской пропаганде о вторжении в Афганистан и помог западному миру сплотиться против нее. Не знаю наверняка, но предполагаю, что с советской точки зрения бойкот Советами Олимпиады в Лос-Анджелесе четыре года спустя тоже был успешным. Надо полагать, он был призван укрепить среди советской элиты негативное отношение к Соединенным Штатам Рейгана, и надо полагать, эта цель была достигнута.

'Олимпийские игры - это сила добра'. Не всегда! Олимпиада 1936 года, проведенная в нацистской Германии, была потрясающим пропагандистским успехом Гитлера. Да, звездное выступление великого черного американского легкоатлета Джесси Оуэнса пробило несколько брешей в нацистской теории расового превосходства арийцев. Но все же Гитлер извлек из Игр то, что было ему нужно. При помощи таких американских газет, как New York Times, которая заявила, что Игры 'вернули Германию в семью наций', он убедил многих немцев и многих иностранцев принять нацизм как нечто 'нормальное'. Уже действовали нюрнбергские законы, немецкие войска вступали в Рейнскую область, в Дахау было полно узников, но мир болел за своих атлетов в Берлине. В результате, многие и в Германии и за ее пределами пришли к выводу, что все в порядке, и что Гитлера можно потерпеть еще немного.

'Олимпийские игры - не место для демонстраций'. Правда? На самом деле, Олимпийские игры кажутся идеальным местом для демонстраций. Дело не только в том, что там будут мировые СМИ с видеокамерами, но и в том, что современные Олимпийские игры были созданы с политической целью: бороться за мир во всем мире, способствуя здоровой конкуренции между государствами. Отсюда акцент на национальных командах вместо отдельных атлетов; отсюда церемония открытия, позже перенятая другими спортивными состязаниями, а также национальные флаги и национальные гимны.

Эти элементы делают Олимпийские игры чем-то особым, отличающимся от других международных соревнований, но порой становятся их темной стороной. Давнее баскетбольное соперничество между США и СССР; парад восточных немок с хриплыми голосами, списки, в которых указывается, сколько кто завоевал медалей - все это свидетельствует о продолжающейся не одно десятилетие политизации Олимпийских игр. На Олимпиаде в Мюнхене группа палестинцев захватила и убила израильских спортсменов. Австралийские аборигены протестовали против Игр 2000 года в Сиднее. А все, что связано с Олимпиадой 2008 года - от широкомасштабной программы строительства в Пекине до проноса олимпийского факела через Тибет, до сайта Олимпийского комитета Китая (который сообщает о поддержке Китаем 'массовой спортивной активности, улучшающей физическое состояние народа и стимулирующей социалистическую модернизацию Китая') тоже призвано продвигать положительный образ китайского государства в стране и мире.

Так что не удивительно, что каждый, кто ненавидит Китай или боится его - в Бирме, Дарфуре, Тибете или Пекине - призывает к бойкоту. А китайское правительство и Международный олимпийский комитет напуганы тем, что этим призывам могут внять. Никто из причастных к организации Олимпиады, которая состоится в этом году, на самом деле не считает, что 'это просто спорт', или что пекинские Игры будут невинным проявлением спортивного мастерства, или что они не имеют отношения к китайской политике. Не вижу причин, по которым в это должны верить все остальные.
www.epochtimes.ru

----------


## Нока

*Фоторепортаж: «Далай-лама принял участие в молебне о погибших в дни протестов в Тибете»*

http://savetibet.ru/2008/03/30/dalai_lama_prayer.html
Духовный лидер тибетского буддизма Его Святейшество Далай-лама, а также значимые фигуры других религий, провели в эту в субботу большой молебен в память о тех, кто погиб в дни народных волнений в Тибете.

Индуисты, мусульмане, сикхи и джайны, совместно с Далай-ламой и сотнями тибетцев и их сторонников, вознесли молитвы о погибших в месте кремации Махатмы Ганди, возглавлявшего ненасильственное движение за свободу Индии. 

Религиозные лидеры и друзья Тибета также воздали почести Ганди, который был кремирован в столице Индии,Дели, в 1948 году, погибнув от пули индуистского фанатика
www.savetibet.ru

----------


## Нока

*Польша бьется за Тибет*
Ситуация с бойкотом Олимпийских игр в Пекине с каждым днем набирает все более серьезные обороты. «Газета.Ru» рассказывает о последних событиях относительно реакции мирового сообщества на подавление восстаний в Тибете и их последствий для Олимпиады.

Разговоры относительно бойкота олимпийских игр в Пекине велись еще с того момента, как Китай получил право на ее проведение. Однако ситуация приняла более серьезный оборот после начавшегося 10-го марта восстания в Тибете, которое было жестоко подавлено силами китайской армии. В ходе бунта, по официальным китайским данным, погибло не менее 13 мирных жителей, но правительство Тибета в изгнании говорит о 80 убитых.

Напомним, что беспорядки в Тибете начались в годовщину антикитайского восстания 1959 года. Тогда в Тибете были проведены «демократические реформы», в ходе которых был ликвидирован «отсталый феодально-крепостнический режим». После неудавшегося восстания, в котором погибли несколько десятков тысяч тибетцев, теократический правитель Тибета далай-лама бежал и обосновался в индийском городе Дармасале. Китай неоднократно упрекали в нарушении прав человека в Тибете, жители которого требуют независимости или хотя бы широкой автономии. Китай утверждает, что Тибет является неотъемлемой частью страны, однако на Западе распространено мнение, что независимый Тибет был незаконно оккупирован китайскими войсками в 1951 году.

После событий минувшего месяца многие страны выступили с осуждением действий китайских властей, а некоторые призвали к бойкоту. «Первой ласточкой» для Пекина стало заявление лорда Маллока Брауна, заместителя министра иностранных дел Великобритании. В интервью радиостанции Radio 4 британский дипломат заявил, что Китай может заплатить «ужасную цену» в глазах мирового общественного мнения, если и дальше продолжит жестоко подавлять инакомыслящих накануне Олимпиады.

С того самого дня практически каждый день появляются сообщения о поддержке или не поддержке бойкота Игр.

Более высокопоставленные лица ведущих государств мира выступают против бойкота.
Так госсекретарь США Кондолиза Райс не видит пользы в бойкоте. Тем самым Райс дала понять, что планы, связанные с участием президента Буша в церемонии открытия Олимпиады-2008 в Пекине, остаются в силе, и события в Тибете не изменили позиции США .

Тем не менее, глава американской дипломатии считает важным продолжать обсуждения с китайской стороной ряда вопросов, вызывающих беспокойство США. «Мы должны взаимодействовать с ними по Тибету, по Тайваню, по правам человека», - сказала она. «Однако, если честно, это спортивное событие, - продолжила госсекретарь. - Я не вижу пользы в бойкоте». Кроме того, сказал она, спортсмены не должны лишаться возможности участвовать в состязаниях, к которым они готовились всю жизнь. Вспомнив о бойкоте Соединенными Штатами Олимпийских игр в Москве в 1980 году, Райс признала, что та акция была не слишком эффективной. «На самом деле, это выглядело беззубо», - приводит слова Райс ИТАР-ТАСС, 

С госсекретарем США согласен также президент Международного олимпийского комитета Жак Роге, который отверг призывы бойкотировать Олимпийские игры в знак протеста против действий китайских властей. «Бойкот ни к чему не приведет, - заявил он.

- Наоборот, это значило бы наказать ни в чем не повинных спортсменов и отказаться от проведения мероприятия, которое определенно стоит того, чтобы его провести».
К слову, после бойкота олимпиад в Москве в 1980 году и в Лос-Анджелесе в 1984 году бывший президент МОК Хуан Антонио Самаранч запретил странам - членам МОК бойкотировать игры и внес в устав Олимпийского комитета статью об исключении из него той страны, которая выступит с бойкотом. Так что в реальности бойкот Олимпиады трудноосуществим и грозит расколом всему олимпийскому движению.

Также против бойкота выступает и Далай-лама, которого китайские власти считают главным зачинщиком Олимпиады.

Некоторые же страны выступают за бойкот. В частности свое мнение по этому вопросу недавно высказало правительство Бельгии, которое не исключает бойкотирования пекинской Олимпиады, если обстановка в Тибете ухудшится. «Бойкот - не решение проблемы. И мы не собираемся этого делать, однако я не исключаю худшего. Наше правительство тщательно следим за ситуацией в Тибете» - передает слова Вице-премьер Бельгии Дидье Рейндерс. 

В данный же момент в Европе идет горячее обсуждение вопроса о бойкоте непосредственно церемонии открытия Игр. В курортном местечке Брдо под Любляной состоялась неформальная встреча министров иностранных дел 27 стран сообщества.

Главы МИД Швеции, Португалии и Испании назвали идею бойкота контрпродуктивной. Этот шаг лишь осложнит отношения с Китаем. В то же время за бойкот выступили ряд восточноевропейских стран. Среди них - Польша, Чехия и Эстония. Германия и Франция пока не приняли четкого решения.
А премьер Великобритании, которая принимает Олимпийские игры 2012 года, Гордон Браун, а также президент Франции Николя Саркози уже заявили, что поедут в Пекин на открытие летних игр, сообщает «Маяк»

Первым же политиком, заявившем о бойкоте церемонии открытия, стал премьер-министр Польши Дональд Туск. «Я не намерен принимать участие в церемонии открытия Олимпийских Игр», - приводит ИТАР-ТАСС слова Туска. Свою позицию премьер мотивирует излишним использованием силы со стороны Китая в ответ на события в Тибете. В настоящее время в МИД Польши разрабатывается документ, который призовет всех лидеров государств Евросоюза занять «более решительную позицию» в вопросе событий в Тибете. Также о бойкоте заявил министр спорта северной части Бельгии Фландрии.

Пока же политики высказывают свои мнения, простые тибетцы пытаются напонить о проблемах своей страны всему миру с помощью эстафеты Олимпийского огня. В субботу ммаршрут афинского отрезка эстафеты был в очередной раз сокращен из-за жестких мер безопасности. Об этом сообщили сегодня в Национальном олимпийском комитете Греции. Согласно первоначальному плану, эстафета должна была стартовать утром со Священной горы Акрополь и пройти по улицам города до современного Олимпийского комплекса в северном пригороде Маруси, где в 2004 году проходили летние Олимпийские игры, а затем финишировать на беломраморном стадионе «Панатинаикос», где в 1896 году состоялись первые Олимпийские игры современности. Однако организаторы отложили эстафету на более поздний период и изменили маршрут, чтобы избежать каких-либо инцидентов с находящимися в Афинах группами борцов за права человека в Тибете.

«Мы решили изменить программу, - отметили в пресс-службе НОК. - Решено провести короткую эстафету в центре города, чтобы факелоносцы смогли вовремя прибыть в 15:00 по местному времени (16:00 мск.) на стадион «Панатинаикос» на торжественную церемонию передачи Олимпийского огня организаторам Пекинской Олимпиады».

Точный маршрут эстафеты, а также время ее начало держится в секрете. Более двух тысяч полицейских будут охранять в Афинах сегодня участников эстафеты, а также церемонию передачи Олимпийского огня организаторам Игр- 2008 в Пекине.
Жесткие меры безопасности предпринимаются после акции протеста трех французов из организации «Журналисты без границ», пытавшихся помешать 24 марта торжественной церемонии зажжения Олимпийского огня в Древней Олимпии. Тогда один из трех активистов организации «Журналисты без границ», аккредитованный на мероприятие от журнала «Медиа» и находившийся недалеко от трибуны официальных лиц, сумел подбежать к выступавшему с речью председателю Оргкомитета по подготовке Пекинской Олимпиады Лю Ци и развернуть за его спиной плакат, на котором олимпийские кольца изображались в виде наручников, а другой кричал с трибуны «Свобода, свобода».

В свою очередь власти Тибетского автономного района, лояльные китайским властям, заявили, что не допустят провокаций со стороны сепаратистов, которые хотят помешать прохождению Олимпийского огня через территорию Китая. Об этом заявил в четверг замглавы народного правительства ТАР Байма Чилинь на встрече с группой иностранных журналистов, сообщает ИТАР-ТАСС. «Мы полностью готовы к любым провокациям со стороны внутренних и внешних сепаратистских сил, которые намереваются сорвать мероприятия», - сказал он. Планируется, что в ходе путешествия по Тибету факел будет доставлен, в том числе на самую высокую точку планеты - вершину горы Эверест. «Олимпийские Игры - важное событие для всех народов, и Китай гордится тем, что получил право их принять», - подчеркнул чиновник. Вместе с тем, по его словам, последние события в Лхасе свидетельствуют, что есть «силы, которые хотят сорвать эти планы». Однако «мы уверены, что сможем обеспечить и прохождение огня и его доставку на Эверест», - подчеркнул Чилинь.

В виду обсуждения вопроса бойкота Олимпиады неожиданное сообщение пришло из Индии. Индийские стрелки пригрозили бойкотировать пекинскую Олимпиаду, если не решат вопрос с дефицитом пуль. На Олимпийских играх в Афинах индийский стрелок Раджявардхан Сингх Раторе завоевал серебро в индивидуальном первенстве. На Олимпиаде в Пекине он рассчитывает на «золото», сообщает Reuters.

www.gazeta.ru

----------


## Нока

Тибетские активисты начали акцию "Факел независимости"

Тибетские активисты, живущие в Индии, начали сегодня акцию протеста под названием "Факел независимости".
   Факел, зажженный в городе Дхарамшала, где пребывает тибетское правительство в изгнании, будет пронесен вокруг света - так же, как факел пекинской Олимпиады.
   Акция тибетских активистов направлена на то, чтобы привлечь внимание мира к проблемам Тибета - после недавнего подавления китайскими властями массовых выступлений в регионе.
www.svobodanews.ru

----------


## Нока

*Еврокомиссар по внешним связям призывает к бойкоту ОИ-2008*
В связи с событиями в Тибете еврокомиссар по внешним связям и политике соседства Бенита Ферреро-Вальднер высказалась за рассмотрение вопроса о возможном бойкоте Олимпийских игр в Пекине. 
«Олимпийские игры, по моему глубокому убеждению, могут проводиться только в такой обстановке, которая отражает олимпийский дух. Под этим следует понимать уважение прав человека и неограниченную свободу слова и мнений, – приводит слова Ферреро-Вальднер ИТАР-ТАСС – Нам следует внимательно посмотреть, каким будет поведение Пекина в ближайшие недели. После этого надо будет принять решение относительно бойкота». 
Ферреро-Вальднер призвала к проведению во всем мире демонстраций в поддержку акций протеста в Тибете: «Люди должны поддержать ясное послание, которое мы направляем в Пекин. Я испытываю большую симпатию к мирным демонстрациям в городах Европы и всего мира». 
Обращаясь к китайскому руководству, Ферреро-Вальднер призвала Пекин начать переговоры с представителями Далай-ламы.
www.gazeta.ru

----------


## Asanga

Интервью представителя ЕС Далай-Ламы в СНГ и Монголии г-на Таши
http://newtimes.ru/talkshows/200803171205754266/?show

----------


## Николай Волынский

Завтра в понедельник 31 марта - Всемирный День Акции - во всем мире люди принесут петиции в поддержку Тибета к посольствам и консульствам     Китая
Ссылка на письмо с петицией:
http://www.avaaz.org/en/tibet_end_th...p/?cl=67037300

----------


## Нока

*Олимпийская эстафета: чем ближе к Пекину, тем жарче в Тибете*
По мере того, как олимпийский огонь приближается в Пекину, в Тибете растет напряженность. Агенство Reuters передает, что повышенные меры безопасности, предпринимаемые полицией, вызвали панику в городе. В сообщении информационного агенства отмечается, что в настоящий момент непонятно: стали ли повышенные меры безопасности результатом беспорядков, или действия полиции спровоцировали население на антиправительственные выступления. 

Радио "Свободная Азия", вещающее из Вашингтона, обратилось к гражданам с просьбой соблюдать спокойствие и не допустить повторения событий 14 марта. 

"Пожалуйста, не нарушайте закон, не распространяйте слухи и не верьте слухам, которые призваны вызвать панику и стать причиной социальной напряженности", – говорилось в радиообращении. 

Сегодня, в Афинах должна состояться церемония передачи факела устроителям Олимпиады. Завтра, 31 марта, огонь, который должен был символизировать единство китайского народа, будет доставлен в Пекин. 

Традиционная всемирная эстафета олимпийского огня продолжается. Большие опасения вызывает лондонский этап, который состоится 6 апреля. В этот день британская полиция совместно с десантниками проведет беспрецедентную операцию по охране эстафеты. Огонь совершит 8-часовое путешествие от стадиона Уэмбли до комплекса "Купол тысячелетия". Это мероприятие может быть осложнено выступлениями сторонников организации "Свободный Тибет". Мэр Лондона Кен Ливингстон, который несколько встречался с Далай-ламой, заявил, что поддерживает право граждан на проведение акций протеста во время проноса факела по улицам Лондона. 

В то время как в Афинах готовятся к передаче огня Пекину, в Мюнхен прибыл так называемый альтернативный факел, где его приветствовали тысячи сподвижников далай-ламы. Члены организации "Свободный Тибет" планируют посетить полсотни городов и в день открытия Олимпиады доставить факел в Лхасу. 

www.newsru.co.il

----------


## Нока

*Пекин посылает подкрепления на Запад*

Переговоры Далай-ламы с китайскими чиновниками закончились ничем.
Почти три недели спустя после того, как в Лхасе вспыхнули самые крупные за последние 20 лет бунты против китайского правления, обстановка в автономном районе КНР и соседних регионах, где компактно живут тибетцы, остается напряженной. Пекин заявляет, что протесты, организованные «кликой Далай-ламы», прекратились. И эстафета Олимпийского огня проследует через Тибет, как планировалось, в начале мая. Однако, несмотря на то что иностранным репортерам доступ в провинции, соседствующие с Тибетом и сам автономный район, ограничен, оттуда поступают сообщения о чрезвычайных мерах безопасности, предпринимаемых властями. 

Очевидцы говорят, что видели десятки грузовиков с солдатами в провинциях Сычуань, Ганьсу и Цинхай. Чэнду, туристический центр и столицу Сычуани, охраняют подразделения военной полиции. 

Монахи покинули обитель 

В прошлом году Тибет посетили 4 млн. туристов. Путешественники находились в Лхасе и 14 марта нынешнего года. Все началось, по их рассказам, в храме Рамоч, расположенном в старой части Лхасы, где живут тибетцы и не селятся китайцы. Монахи покинули обитель и собрались на улице. Путь им преградили полицейские со щитами и дубинками. Тогда вокруг стала собираться толпа. Хотя прибыли новые отряды полиции, и они попытались разогнать толпу слезоточивым газом, разгневанные тибетцы смяли стражей порядка и вышли на Пекинскую улицу, где сосредоточены магазины и коммерческие предприятия. Полицейские бежали. 

Тибетцы подожгли сначала здание банка Китая, потом магазины, принадлежащие китайцам. Товары из них складывались в кучу и поджигались. Были нападения на китайских велосипедистов и таксистов. Позднее тибетцы стали забрасывать камнями и лавки китайских мусульман. А двери тибетских лавок они помечали белыми шарфами в знак того, что их не нужно трогать. «Это не был организованный бунт, но было ясно: тибетцы хотят, чтобы китайцы ушли», – рассказала газете New York Times туристка. 

По данным китайской прессы, в ходе бунтов погибли 19 человек. Это, очевидно, произошло в течение примерно 24 часов, когда власть бездействовала. Чем была вызвана пассивная реакция полиции? Возможно, она получила указание не стрелять, чтобы не портить имидж Китая перед Олимпиадой. Не исключено, что первый секретарь комитета КПК в Тибете Чжан Цинли и другие чиновники, присутствовавшие в тот момент в Пекине на сессии парламента, не были полностью осведомлены о происходящем. Во всяком случае, лишь сутки спустя, 16 марта, полиция обрушилась на «сыновей земли». В ход были пущены не только гранаты со слезоточивым газом, но и огнестрельное оружие. Тибетское правительство в изгнании сообщает, что было убито более 80 человек. Иностранцы видели тела четырех тибетцев. Полицейским, убиравшим трупы, пришлось разбросать на земле белый порошок, чтобы скрыть следы крови. 


Обстановка в Тибете и соседних регионах остается напряженной.

Гнев Будды 

Что же послужило причиной бунта? Тибетцы, живущие в эмиграции в Индии, и международные наблюдатели пришли к одинаковому, в общем, выводу. Восстание в Лхасе – это плод возмущения коренного населения вмешательством Пекина в ритуалы, принятые в ламаистской ветви буддизма, усилением политического контроля над жизнью тибетцев и разрушением природы, которую буддисты считают священной. Если и есть основание чему-то удивляться, так это тому, как Пекину удавалось столь долго удерживать крышку кипящего котла. 

За последние два десятилетия КПК стремилась утихомирить сепаратистские настроения с помощью вливаний крупных сумм денег в экономику. Но наплыв мигрантов из внутренних районов Китая свел эти усилия на нет. Коренное население считает, что Китай хочет заставить их изменить привычный образ жизни и традиционные верования. В 2006 году было завершено сооружение железной дороги, связывающей Лхасу с остальной страной. Ни одна другая железная дорога в мире не проходит на такой высоте. Строительство обошлось казне в 4,1 млрд. долл. Девственный ландшафт, где раньше бродили пастухи со своими стадами и стояли редкие монастыри, неузнаваемо изменился. Но для тибетцев эта дорога стала вызовом их божеству и угрозой полного поглощения родины незваными гостями. 

В то же время КПК стала проводить все более жесткую линию, направленную на перевоспитание тибетцев. Инициатором ее стал Чжан Цинли, которому принадлежат весьма характерные высказывания на сей счет. «Коммунистическая партия – это как родитель для тибетского народа, она всегда заботится о нуждах своих детей». Впоследствии секретарь парткома добавил: «ЦК партии – это настоящий Будда для тибетцев». 

В 2006 году КПК стала все настойчивее разворачивать кампанию «против Далая». Монахи в храмах должны были посещать собеседования, во время которых им читали наставления по интерпретации истории Тибета, как ее видят в Пекине, а главное, заставляли разоблачать Далай-ламу. 

Церинг Вангду Шакья, специалист по Тибету в Канаде, так комментирует эту процедуру: «Партия понимает, конечно, что монахи не изменят своего мнения о Далай-ламе. Цель этих собраний – запугать монахов». 

Впрочем, по мнению Эбрахма Ластгартена, американского эксперта по Тибету, неоднократно посещавшего край, главной причиной взрыва возмущения тибетцев послужили не столько нарушения прав человека и религиозных свобод, сколько недовольство тем, что они не получают никаких выгод от экономического бума, который принесли с собой китайцы. Каких-нибудь шесть лет назад Лхаса была городом, где хоть и чувствовалось китайское влияние, но преобладала древняя национальная архитектура, городом, где жили в основном тибетцы. Китайцы обычно уезжали домой зимой, когда температура опускается ниже нуля, а улицы нещадно утюжат пронизывающие ветры с Гималаев. 

С тех пор население выросло с 250 до 500 тысяч. Приезжие теперь остаются здесь круглый год. Строители отбойными молотками снесли окрашенные в белый цвет здания 400-летней давности и возвели на их месте офисы, магазины, отели. Китайцы доминируют во всех отраслях экономики – они продают фрукты, водят такси, добывают ценные металлы. И даже экзотика, привлекающая туристов, служит интересам китайских фирм, а не тибетцев, пусть даже получивших образование. 

Тибетских гидов по святыням лишают лицензии, если они не сдают ежегодно экзамены на знание пекинского диалекта китайского языка. Китайские государственные строительные и другие фирмы отдают контракты и набирают работников «среди своих», а не тибетцев. 

На Западе публика часто представляет Тибет как экзотический, хоть и бедный край, а тибетцев как верящих в Будду пацифистов, которых угнетают атеисты-китайцы, говорит Ластгартен. На самом деле корни конфликта скорее экономические. Тибетцы почти ничего не получили от инвестиций, направляемых Пекином. Неграмотных здесь пропорционально в 4 раза больше, чем в соседней бедной провинции Сычуань, а число профучилищ на душу населения – в 4 раза меньше, чем в остальном Китае. 

Пекин, стремясь ускорить экономический подъем своих отстающих западных провинций, в том числе Тибета, делает ставку на привлечение иностранных инвесторов. Но в Тибете эта политика и раньше пробуксовывала. Автономный район получил всего 1% иностранных финансовых вливаний, которые помогли модернизировать остальной Китай. В прошлом году иностранные прямые инвестиции в КНР составили 82 млрд. долл. А в Тибете – всего 25 млн. 

Волнения заставят иностранных вкладчиков капитала проявлять еще большую осторожность при обсуждении проектов в Тибете, полагают аналитики на Западе. Они будут вынуждены учитывать настроения публики и протесты таких организаций, как «Международная кампания за Тибет», базирующаяся в США. Активисты таких организаций говорят, что им удалось добиться отмены предоставления Всемирным банком займа правительству КНР на 40 млн. долл. Заем предназначался для переселения бедных китайских крестьян в Тибет. 

Как бы то ни было, политбюро КПК во главе с генсеком Ху Цзиньтао, который 20 лет назад был руководителем коммунистов в автономном районе, получило то, что ему накануне Олимпиады меньше всего нужно, – бурлящий негодованием Тибет. 

«Просветленный» под перекрестным огнем 

Символом сопротивления тибетцев диктату Пекина остается Далай-лама. Ламаисты считают его бодисатвой, человеком, достигшим стадии просветления, который мог превратиться в Будду, но не стал им из чувства милосердия к людям. Судьба распорядилась так, что уже в возрасте 15 лет, в 1950 году, когда войска Мао Цзэдуна вошли в Тибет, «просветленный» стал главой государства и был вынужден заниматься политикой. 

В следующем году было подписано соглашение, юридически закрепляющее включение Тибета в КНР. Соглашение гарантировало, что Пекин не будет менять политических, культурных и религиозных институтов в Тибете. Однако на деле тибетцы вскоре ощутили на себе, что коммунистическое правительство Китая не намерено мириться с порядками, существовавшими в крае в течение столетий. В 1959 году в Тибете вспыхнуло восстание против китайского правления. Оно было подавлено Народно-освободительной армией, а Далай-лама вместе с примерно 100 тыс. своих сторонников бежал в Индию, где ему было предоставлено убежище. 

С тех пор Далай-лама посвятил свои силы защите интересов беженцев и сохранению тибетской культуры. Эта деятельность принесла плоды. Генеральная Ассамблея ООН в 1959 году, а затем еще дважды принимала резолюции, призывающие к защите тибетского народа. В 1989 году Далай-лама стал лауреатом Нобелевской премии мира. 

Далай-лама всегда выступал против насилия. Ради облегчения участи своих соотечественников он требовал не предоставления независимости Тибету, а подлинного самоуправления в рамках Китая. От своего курса «среднего пути» лидер тибетцев не отошел и после того, что случилось на его родине в марте. Далай-лама повторил, что у тибетцев нет иного выхода, как жить бок о бок с китайцами. 

Такой подход вытекает из философии, исповедуемой первосвященником. Тибетские монахи «мыслят категориями столетий, многих поколений, – говорит индийский исследователь Пико Айер. – Вот и Далай-лама полагает, что действия, проистекающие из-за нетерпения, не приносят хороших результатов. Суть его взглядов состоит в том, что все взаимосвязано. Нет смысла сопротивляться Китаю, призывая к независимости, потому что тибетцы и китайцы представляют собой часть одного целого». 

Такую метафизику не воспринимают не только в Пекине, но и многие молодые лидеры тибетцев, живущих в изгнании. Далай-лама попал как бы под перекрестный огонь. С одной стороны, китайская пресса называет его раскольником и организатором мятежа. С другой – «просветленного» критикуют радикалы в тибетской зарубежной общине, которые говорят, что его приверженность принципу ненасилия и ограниченной автономии ничего хорошего Тибету не принесла. 

У критиков есть довольно веский аргумент: с 2002 года состоялось шесть раундов переговоров между китайскими чиновниками и эмиссарами Далай-ламы, а положение тибетцев только ухудшается. 

Значит, продолжать диалог бессмысленно? Но глава правительства КНР Вэнь Цзябао в телефонном разговоре с премьер-министром Великобритании Гордоном Брауном, состоявшемся в марте, сказал, что будет готов вступить в переговоры с Далай-ламой, если он откажется от поддержки требования независимости для Тибета и использования насилия. 

Отсюда можно сделать вывод, что путь к примирению не закрыт. Такой точки зрения придерживается, в частности, один из самых опытных британских политиков, бывший министр иностранных дел Малколм Рифкинд. Он утверждает, что решением могло бы стать предоставление Тибету статуса, аналогичного Гонконгу, на основе изобретенной Дэн Сяопином формулы «одна страна – две ситемы». Гонконг ведь, перейдя в лоно Китая, сохраняет независимое правосудие и определенную степень демократических свобод. 

Российский китаевед, доктор исторических наук Юрий Галенович в беседе с «НГ» также высказал мнение, что диалог может принести позитивный результат. Тибетцы и Пекин заинтересованы в том, чтобы найти взаимоприемлемый вариант. Он должен обеспечить, с одной стороны, поддержание единства китайского государства, а с другой – сохранение культурной и исторической идентичности Тибета. 

Но нынешнюю атмосферу для возобновления диалога никак нельзя назвать благоприятной. Протесты против репрессий в Тибете, которые, вероятно, будут нарастать по мере приближения срока начала Олимпиады, заставят Китай ужесточить свою позицию. Для него главное – защитить национальное достоинство. Демонстрации «не послужат искрой, которая воспламенит споры в Китае по поводу политики, – говорит Ребекка Маккиннон, профессор Университета Гонконга. – Пекин будет все больше и больше прибегать к наступательной тактике. Суверенитет и контроль важнее для него, чем имидж страны».
Владимир Скосырев, www.ng.ru

----------


## Galina

*В Лхасе прошла новая волна акций протеста* 
Дата: 30-03-2008

29 марта в столице Тибета Лхасе вспыхнула новая волна акций протеста, в которых приняло участие несколько тысяч тибетцев. Акция прошла напротив монастырей Сяочжао и Дачжао. В настоящее время отряды служб безопасности китайской компартии (КПК) уже окружили эти два монастыря и уже заблокировали некоторые районы города. Сообщение об этом появилось на сайте тибетского правительства в изгнании.   

Вашингтонская организация, поддерживающая тибетцев, сообщила, что многочисленная акция протеста возле монастыря Сяочжао длилась несколько часов. Далай-лама, который 29 марта вернулся в свою резиденцию в Индии, также сказал, что он слышал информацию о новой волне протеста в Тибете.  

Духовный лидер тибетцев Далай-лама 29 марта заявил, что есть доказательства и подтверждения того, что в Тибете каждый месяц увеличивается число китайцев ханьской национальности, и что китайская компартия использует в Тибете политику так называемой фильтрации жителей, таким образом, сознательно или нет, происходит уничтожение тибетской национальной культуры. 

http://www.epochtimes.com.ua/ru/arti...ew/4/6362.html

----------


## Galina

*Провокаторы из НОАК?*

На фото - лысенькие солдатики Народно-Освободительной Армии Китая 
сдают монашескую спецодежду после участия в массовых беспорядках 
в качестве провокаторов, погромщиков и поджигателей... - http://community.livejournal.com/ru_tibet/82207.html

----------


## Ersh

> Well Rudy Harderwijk on the Yahoo group ikn-initiates is saying that the picture and article are not related. The picture was apparently taken in 2003.


http://www.lioncity.net/buddhism/ind...dpost&p=915853

UPD




> In the mean time, someone wrote me that this situation happened because 
> someone wanted to film a monastery, but the monks refused to pose as 
> actors for the movie. Then the Chinese ordered soldiers to act as 
> monks. This must be the reason why this was not done in secret.


http://www.lioncity.net/buddhism/ind...dpost&p=916156

----------


## Galina

> http://www.lioncity.net/buddhism/ind...dpost&p=915853
> 
> UPD
> 
> 
> http://www.lioncity.net/buddhism/ind...dpost&p=916156


ссылки не открываются.

----------


## Ersh

> ссылки не открываются.


Это международный буддийский форум, там наверное залогиниться надо.

----------


## Galina

*Лама Сопа Ринпоче: Демонстрации в поддержку Тибета – это Гуру-йога*

Цель проведения демонстраций - исполнить святые пожелания Гуру - Его Святейшества Далай-ламы; это практика Гуру-йоги является путём к пробуждению на благо всех существ. Они также важны как благодарность народу Тибета, сохранявшего в полноте Дхарму Будды - не только Ваджраяну, но и весь Путь, на протяжении столь долгого времени. Благодаря этому мы, не-тибетцы, можем насладиться полнотой Учения и сделать свою жизнь осмысленной. Сейчас, когда они в беде, мы должны подумать, как мы можем помочь...http://savetibet.ru/2008/03/31/lama_sopa_rinpoche.html


*Чогьял Намкхай Норбу : Мы возносим молитвы о начале диалога и прекращении насилия*

Мы разделяем и поддерживаем позицию Его Святейшества Далай-ламы и возносим молитвы о начале диалога и прекращении насилия...http://savetibet.ru/2008/03/31/namkhai_norbu.html

----------


## Galina

*Беспрецедентная акция в поддержку Тибета в Венгрии*

На Площади героев в Будапеште в воскресенье состоялась беспрецедентная акция в поддержку ненасильственной борьбы тибетского народа за соблюдение основополагающих прав человека. Сотни сторонников мирного и незамедлительного урегулирования тибетского вопроса образовали, с зажженными факелами в руках, огромный знак мира на центральной площади столицы Венгрии. 

REUTERS/Кароли Арвай
http://savetibet.ru/2008/03/31/hungary_tibet.html

----------


## Galina

*Бразилия поддержала Тибет необычным способом*

Бразильские любители йоги собрались в это воскресенье на пляже Леблон в предместье Рио-де-Жанейро, чтобы выразить свой протест против нарушений прав человека в Тибете. Призвав к бойкоту Олимпийских игр в Пекине, бразильские йоги растянули вдоль пляжа огромный красный баннер с надписью «Тибет можно спасти», по-настоящему оценить который можно только с высоты птичьего полета.

http://savetibet.ru/2008/03/31/tibet_brazil.html

AP Photo/Рикардо Мораэс

----------


## Galina

*Последователи Ламы Сопы Ринпоче призывают «встать» на защиту Тибета - в буквальном смысле слова*

Валентина Долейра (Valentina Dolara) и Элисон Мердок (Alison Murdoch), члены всемирной буддийской организации Фонд Поддержания Махаянской Традиции (FPMT), призвали буддистов, а также людей, сочувствующих народу Тибета в разных странах мира, встать на защиту Тибета.

«Давайте сделаем это буквально, - пишет Элисон Мердок накануне 31 марта, объявленного международным днем действий в защиту Тибета. - Пусть каждый из нас даст себе обещание просто подняться, всего на несколько секунд, с флагом Тибета, изображением флага или просто распечаткой цифровой фотографии Тибетского флага в руках». 

«Поодиночке или вместе. Тихо или шумно. Самыми разнообразными, необычными и эффектными способами, которые только можно себе представить. На улицах, в школах, поездах и автобусах, на работе, в ресторане или баре. Давайте будем заметными, интересными, забавными и заразительными. Мы хотим показать наши чувства всему миру и хотим, чтобы миллионы людей присоединились к нам». 

Посетив учения духовного лидера тибетского буддизма в Дели, Элисон Мердок направила письмо членам Фонда Поддержания Махаянской Традиции, обращая их внимание на чрезвычайную ценность тибетского буддизма, который в условиях действующей политики Китайской народной республики оказался на грани исчезновения...http://savetibet.ru/2008/03/30/tibet_buddhism.html

----------


## Нока

*"Тибетцы становятся людьми второго сорта на собственной земле"*
Представитель Далай-ламы XIV в России Таши в интервью "Газете"

10 марта в Тибете несколько сотен буддийских монахов провели шествие в память о годовщине тибетского восстания 1959 года, которое было подавлено Китаем и заставило тибетских религиозных лидеров бежать в Индию. Позже к монахам присоединились другие тибетцы, и мирное шествие превратилось в антикитайский протест. О тибетском конфликте и о взаимоотношениях Тибета с Китаем и Россией в интервью корреспонденту «Газеты» Игорю Крючкову рассказал представитель его святейшества Далай-ламы XIV в России Таши.





- Господин Таши, как развивались последние события в Тибете?

- 10 марта все тибетцы и сочувствующие им отдавали дань памяти 49-й годовщины национального тибетского восстания. Мы отмечаем эту дату каждый год.

В этот день несколько монахов в Лхасе вышли на улицы, чтобы провести мирную демонстрацию. Но китайцы не позволили монахам этого. Некоторых из монахов арестовали, других просто загнали обратно на территорию монастыря и не давали выйти. Потом, 14 марта, когда население Тибета увидело, как притесняют монахов, люди вышли на улицы, чтобы оказать им поддержку. Это стало причиной последующих беспорядков.

В прошлом году правительство Китая ввело новый закон, согласно которому тибетцы лишаются права осуществлять традиционный поиск новой реинкарнации Далай-ламы без официального одобрения китайских властей. 

Правительство Китая - это коммунистическая партия. Это коммунисты, которые не верят и не признают ни одну религию мира. Но религия - это очень индивидуальное переживание. Нельзя заставить людей верить или не верить во что-либо.

Культурная основа тибетского народа - буддизм. Все стороны жизни тибетца тесно связаны с буддизмом.

В июле 2006 года Китай завершил постройку железной дороги до Лхасы. И с этого времени для Тибета начался новый этап китайской оккупации. Начался приток китайского населения в Тибет. Согласно информации, которая периодически к нам поступает, каждый день из Китая в Лхасу приходят два-три поезда. Таким образом, каждый день в Тибете появляются 4-5 тысяч приезжих китайских граждан. Допустим, что большинство из них туристы, приезжают посмотреть Тибет и находятся там одну - две недели, может быть, месяц. Но даже если в Тибете ежедневно остается лишь около 2 тысяч человек, это все равно очень много.

Наш народ уже стал национальным меньшинством в Тибете. В больших населенных пунктах и городах китайцы уже отняли у тибетцев рабочие места. Пока ты не выучил китайский, ты не можешь получить работу в Тибете. Тибетцы становятся людьми второго сорта на собственной земле.

С 10 марта в Тибете много людей было арестовано, многих убили. Более того, ночью представители китайских властей ходят от двери к двери и забирают людей. Даже родственники не знают, что произошло с арестованными, куда их забрали. Так что сейчас Лхаса находится под полным контролем китайских властей и военных. Однако в отдаленных и более традиционных частях Тибета люди все еще выходят на улицы и открыто предъявляют свои требования.


- Почему нынешняя демонстрация получила такой широкий резонанс в прессе?

- То, что показывают СМИ о нынешнем положении в Тибете, в большинстве своем почерпнуто из китайских источников. Видеоряд получен с китайского телевидения, а там показывается, как тибетцы жгут дома и грабят магазины.

Только несколько дней назад Китай разрешил группе избранных журналистов из других стран посетить Лхасу. В то время как китайские власти проводили пресс-конференцию для них в монастыре Джоканг, в зал проникли 20-30 монахов, которые открыто заявили о своем недовольстве. Они говорили: «Не верьте им, они лгут! У нас нет свободы». Все это доказывает, что ситуация в Тибете далеко не спокойная. К сожалению, мы не знаем ничего о дальнейшей судьбе этих монахов. Вполне возможно, что они уже за решеткой. 

У нас есть ряд требований к международному сообществу, четыре конкретных пункта. Во-первых, необходимо положить конец убийствам. Во-вторых, раненым тибетцам должно быть оказано медицинское обслуживание. Для этого необходимо послать группу специалистов международной организации «Врачи без границ» в Тибет. Раненые и пострадавшие тибетцы не могут идти в китайские больницы, это просто опасно. Если тибетец придет в эту больницу, он не получит медицинского обслуживания, его просто арестуют.

Наш третий пункт: в Тибет следует направить независимую делегацию ООН, чтобы международные специалисты беспристрастно оценили ситуацию. Китайцы имеют свою версию событий, мы - свою. 

И четвертый пункт: нужно дать разрешение всем журналистам свободно въезжать в Тибет и освещать события с места действия.

СМИ расходятся во мнениях по поводу того, были ли тибетские демонстрации проведены специально накануне Олимпийских игр. Возможно, это было одной из причин, всколыхнувших народ. Далай-лама заявил: «Китай - это великая страна с большим населением. Более того, Китай - это страна спорта, ведь китайские спортсмены занимают лидирующие места во многих спортивных состязаниях. Поэтому Китай, бесспорно, достоин устраивать у себя Олимпийские игры. Но не ценой чьих-либо прав и свобод».


- Чего, по вашему мнению, хочет добиться Китай, преследуя такую политику в Тибете?

- Китаю нужна тибетская земля, но не нужен тибетский народ. Они уже долго говорят, сколько денег они намерены потратить на развитие Тибета. Но никогда не говорят, сколько забрали из Тибета, в том числе природных ресурсов.

Они говорят, что провели в Тибет железную дорогу. Но по ней в Тибет приезжают китайцы, а тибетцы теряют работу. Из-за застройки многим тибетцам приходится переселяться. Та же железная дорога прошла через множество тибетских поселений.

Экология Тибета тоже несет большой ущерб.


- Сколько тибетцев сейчас проживает вне Тибета?

- Примерно 150 тысяч. Численность всего тибетского населения составляет 6 млн человек. Китайские власти (и тут мы с ними опять расходимся) считают, что тот, кто проживает вне тибетской автономии, не может считаться тибетцем.


- Как складываются взаимоотношения между его святейшеством и Россией?

- Очень большое влияние на эти взаимоотношения оказывают очень теплые связи России и Китая. Я приветствую такие взаимоотношения между двумя такими огромными державами. У России и Китая тысячи километров общей границы. Китай - крупнейший покупатель российского оружия. Китаю нужны природные ресурсы, России нужны деньги. Так что теплые взаимоотношения очень важны для этих стран. Но в России существуют три традиционно буддийских региона: Тува, Калмыкия и Бурятия. И, как ни прискорбно, эти буддисты ждут уже много лет нового визита его святейшества Далай-ламы. Его последний визит в Россию состоялся в 1992 году. Когда я посещал эти российские регионы, у местных буддистов не было иного вопроса, кроме когда приедет Далай-лама.

Из-за теплых отношений с Китаем Россия не может предоставить визу Далай-ламе. Потому что Китай осуществляет давление на каждую страну, куда приезжает его святейшество. Они называют его сепаратистом. Согласно российской Конституции каждый гражданин России имеет право на вероисповедание. И почему российское правительство не может выполнить просьбу своих граждан, которые очень нуждаются в благословении его святейшества?


- Его святейшество уже несколько лет говорит о необходимости конструктивного диалога с Китаем для разрешения кризиса. Как сейчас развивается этот процесс?


- Политика его святейшества не меняется. В урегулировании тибетского вопроса он придерживается концепции срединного пути. Сегодня люди всего мира пытаются решить конфликт вооруженным путем, через войны. Предложение Далай-ламы в отношении тибетского вопроса уникально. Он понимает, что Китай придает большое значение своему территориальному единству и безопасности. С исторической точки зрения Тибет был независимой страной, и никто не может этого отрицать. Но мы в меньшей степени озабочены прошлым Тибета. Для нас действительно важно его будущее.

Его святейшество говорит: да, мы согласны быть частью китайской территории, мы гарантируем вам единство и безопасность. Мы же хотим, чтобы все тибетское население на всех китайских территориях получило бы право защищать свою национальную и культурную идентичность. Если мы потеряем свою идентичность и получим свободу, это будет неправильно. 

Этого хотят все тибетцы, не только проживающие в так называемой тибетской автономии. Много тибетцев живет за пределами этого района, в других китайских провинциях, на которые была разделена изначальная территория Тибета.

Предложение его святейшества уникально тем, что он действительно стремится к компромиссу. Его концепция срединного пути предполагает пользу для всех, а не проигрыш для одних и выигрыш для других. Мы стремимся к миру и настоящей автономии, а не к тому, что представляет собой Тибет сейчас. Все управляется из Пекина.


- В Москве не разрешили провести пикет в поддержку Тибета.


- Да, московский пикет был запланирован на 26 марта. Но когда инициативная группа обратилась с официальным прошением к московским властям, то ли по техническим причинам, то ли по каким-то другим разрешения на пикет не дали. Так что теперь московские организаторы планируют вновь обратиться к правительству Москвы с той же просьбой. 

Я советую активистам действовать строго в соответствии с законом. И совсем не рекомендую им нарушать какие-либо правила. Хотя, конечно, нас очень трогает, когда кто-то хочет выразить нам свою поддержку и сочувствие. Особенно сейчас нам необходима поддержка всего мира.

31.03.2008 / ИГОРЬ КРЮЧКОВ www.gzt.ru

----------


## Нока

*Украинцы встали на защиту Тибета* 
Сейчас возле посольства Китайской народной республики в Киеве проходит очередная акция протеста, призванная привлечь внимание к тибетско-китайскому конфликту. 

Как сообщает корреспондент "Украинского бизнес портала", время акции протестантами выбрано не случайно – они надеются, что во время визита американского президента Джорджа Буша в Украину, возможно, им удастся привлечь внимание международного сообщества к этой проблеме. 

Митингующие держат портреты Далай-ламы, а также множество транспарантов с надписями "Время для диалога", "Украина, не молчи!", "Мое сердце с Тибетом". Также демонстранты принесли на митинг флаг Тибета. 

В данное время численность участников акции достигает примерно 30 человек. 

Также на акции протеста присутствует китайское телевидение. 

Напомним, организаторами данной акции протеста является организация "Сохраним Тибет". 
www.izvestia.info

----------


## Нока

*Не за Будду не прощу*

Беспорядки в Тибете еще не утихли, а китайское правительство уже подтвердило, что не отступит от плана: огонь Олимпиады пронесут через тибетскую столицу Лхасу и поднимут на вершину Эвереста. Причем и то и другое - в первых числах мая, в начале альпинистского сезона. Устраивать подобный спектакль имеет смысл, только если на нем будет присутствовать иностранная пресса. 

Однако первый эксперимент с завозом прессы в волнующийся Тибет уже не удался. На прошлой неделе власти Китая доставили в Лхасу дюжину иностранных журналистов. Во время пресс-конференции, проходившей в храме Джокханг, около 30 монахов ворвались в помещение и начали выкрикивать лозунги в поддержку свободы Тибета и далай-ламы. Протестующих вывели, но мероприятие было сорвано. 

Очевидно, что демонстранты выйдут на улицу и тогда, когда понесут факел, - если, конечно, не поубивать или не пересажать к тому моменту половину населения Тибета. 

Единственный тибетец, который (в силу своего авторитета) способен предотвратить протесты или хотя бы снизить их накал, - это далай-лама. Но вместо того, чтобы начать переговоры с лидером Тибета в изгнании, китайское руководство пытается настроить против него общественность. Премьер-министр Вэнь Цзябао считает далай-ламу ответственным за массовые беспорядки, вспыхнувшие на тибетских территориях в середине марта, а его призывы к диалогу называет «не чем иным, как ложью». Чжан Цинли, партийный руководитель Тибетского автономного района, назвал далай-ламу «шакалом в монашеских одеяниях, чудовищем с человеческим лицом». 

Полную версию материала читайте в журнале «Русский Newsweek» 
www.runewsweek.ru

----------


## Galina

Пикет в поддержку Тибета в Москве – новая дата и новое место.
Дорогие друзья!

Префектура Западного административного округа г.Москвы предложила инициативной группе, в соответствии с требованиями Федерального закона Российской Федерации от 19 июня 2004 г. N 54-ФЗ «О собраниях, митингах, демонстрациях, шествиях и пикетированиях», провести "указанное мероприятие по адресу набережная Т.Шевченко, напротив гостиницы "Украина" 3 апреля 2008 года с 15.00 до 18.00.

Окончательное согласование 1 апреля 2008.

Будьте с нами!
http://savetibet.ru/2008/03/28/protest.html

----------


## Galina

*Флаг Тибета в небе над Страсбургом* - http://pisalnik.livejournal.com/160063.html

----------


## Аньезка

Капитан сборной Индии по футболу Бхайчун Бхутия отказался нести факел на индийской части дистанции олимпийского огня. Футболист объяснил свое решение несогласием с политикой китайских властей в Тибете. Бхутия, буддист по вероисповеданию, родившийся в провинции Сикким на границе с Китаем, уже проинформировал о своем решении Индийскую олимпийскую ассоциацию.
«Меня крайне беспокоит то, что происходит в Тибете. У меня много друзей в Сиккиме, которые так же, как и я, готовы поддержать Тибет в его борьбе. То, что там происходит сейчас, – это неправильно, и я готов внести свой посильный вклад в борьбу тибетцев», – рассказал Бхутия изданию The Times of India.
Предполагалось, что капитан сборной Индии по футболу понесет факел 17 апреля, когда олимпийский огонь посетит Нью-Дели. // Reuters

----------


## Нока

*Эмигрант с винтовкой и четками*
Сегодня - годовщина изгнания Далай-ламы из Лхасы

Почти полвека назад, 31 марта 1959 года, в небольшом, но роскошном храме Махакале тибетской столицы Лхасы 24-летний человек в очках, с бритой наголо головой и в буддийских оранжевых одеяниях, вошел в полутемный зал, освещенный золотыми и серебряными жертвенными светильниками. Здесь уже проводился загадочный для иностранца религиозный обряд.

У подножия большой статуи Будды-Охранителя сидели несколько монахов, нараспев читавших молитвы и не обращавших внимания на вошедшего молодого человека. Один из служителей склонился над золотым сосудом с маслом для светильников, другой поднес к губам предмет, напоминавший раковину, и издал долгий печальный звук. Третий легонько ударил в музыкальные тарелки, которые серебристым звоном разлились посреди украшенных фресками стен, и этот звон странным образом лишь усилил в храме атмосферу вселенской тоски.

 Молодой человек подошел к статуе Охранителя и положил длинный кусок белого шелка в знак надежды когда-нибудь вернуться к этим святыням. Беззвучно прошептав молитвы, он повернулся, еще раз окинул взглядом весь зал и вышел. Вслед за ним большая часть огней в храме погасла. Так 49 лет назад началось изгнание с родины земного воплощения Бодхисатвы Сострадания, Держателя Белого Лотоса - духовного лидера буддистов всего мира Далай-ламы ХIV, рожденного в семье мелких фермеров под именем Лхамо Тхондуп.

ООН не помогла
Изгнанию его святейшества предшествовали драматические события, начавшиеся в Тибете в 1944 году, когда коммунистическая Народно-освободительная армия Китая (НОАК) в ходе войны с японской императорской армией вторгалась на высокогорья. После капитуляции Японии, разгромленной США и добитой Советским Союзом, воцарившийся в Пекине великий кормчий Мао вспомнил, что Тибет в разные исторические эпохи захватывался Китаем. Последний раз освобождение случилось в 1913 году после Синьхайской революции в Пекине, и независимый Тибет признали многие державы. Однако послевоенный мир изменился: Тибет утратил поддержку Запада за скрупулезное следование нейтралитету и отказ предоставить союзникам базы для снабжения войск в Китае. 

Решающие события начались в 1950 году. В октябре 80-тысячный экспедиционный корпус НОАК, оснащенный новейшим советским оружием и закаленный в боях с японской армией, переправился через пограничную реку Дричу и начал подниматься на высокогорья. Тибет располагал пятитысячной армией с устаревшим оружием и архаичной системой управления. Военная служба в буддийской стране всегда считалась недостойным занятием, статус офицеров в глазах населения приравнивался к статусу мясников и прочей обслуги, поэтому оказать серьезное сопротивление НОАК Тибет был не в состоянии. 

Оставалась последняя надежда - ООН. 7 ноября 1950 года правительство страны обратилось туда с просьбой о покровительстве и защите. Несколькими месяцами ранее мировое сообщество выступило в защиту Республики Корея, подвергшейся агрессии коммунистического севера, и предоставило войскам США в Корее свою эгиду. Однако Тибету было отказано из-за неясного правового статуса: он проводил политику глобального нейтралитета и изоляционизма, из-за чего в ООН не вступал. Протест Китаю выразила только Индия при поддержке Великобритании, а остальному миру не было дела.

В автобиографии Далай-лама ХIV пишет: "Бесполезно рассуждать о том, каковы были бы последствия, если бы положение вещей было иным. Нужно только сказать, что китайцы потеряли большое количество солдат при завоевании Тибета: в некоторых районах они встретили отчаянное сопротивление и, кроме прямых военных потерь, очень страдали от трудностей снабжения и сурового климата. Многие умерли от голода; другие не могли перенести горной болезни, которая всегда мучает, а иногда просто убивает иностранцев в Тибете. Но что касается исхода боев, то независимо от того, насколько велика или хорошо подготовлена была тибетская армия, в конце концов все еe усилия были бы тщетными. Ведь даже тогда китайское население более чем в сотню раз превышало наше".


Встреча с кормчим
Об атмосфере в маленькой (6 млн жителей) пацифистской стране, подвергшейся агрессии коммунистического монстра, хорошо свидетельствует знаменитый фильм "Семь лет в Тибете" Жан-Жака Анно. Это ужас, отчаяние, осознание своего бессилия что-либо изменить, готовность к смерти, то есть перерождению. В тибетском обществе стали преобладать сторонники передачи Далай-ламе всей полноты госвласти. В сложившейся ситуации это казалось единственным разумным решением. Однако был ли готов 15-летний юноша, пусть даже земное воплощение Бодхисатвы Сострадания, взвалить на свои плечи тяжесть ответственности за народ? Чем он мог обнадежить сторонников - иностранной помощью? Он ничего не знал не то что о Европе и Америке, но даже о Китае. Что мог предложить - священную войну до последнего буддиста, обещания нирваны павшим на поле битвы с коммунистами?

Основанное 2,5 тысячи лет назад религиозно-философское учение индийского принца Гаутамы Сиддхартхи осуждает насильственные методы. Из этого вытекает целый ряд морально-этических установок, которые в целом перекликаются с постулатами христианства. Однако человек, участвовавший в боевых действиях, не сможет достичь просветления ни при каких обстоятельствах, а очевидный враг более полезен, чем друг, потому что учит терпению и мужеству.

В 1954 году председатель Мао пригласил Далай-ламу в Пекин, чтобы лично убедить его в пользе китайской оккупации. Это было первым знакомством его святейшества с китайцами и их вождем. Речь кормчего звучала убедительно, но была ложью и притворством от начала до конца. Мао говорил: «Тибет - это великая страна. У вас удивительная история. Много лет назад вы даже завоевали большую часть Китая. Но теперь вы отстали, и мы хотим помочь вам. Через 20 лет вы нас обгоните, и тогда будет ваша очередь помогать Китаю». Он сумел очаровать абсолютно неопытного в мирских делах Далай-ламу и даже добиться его согласия вступить в компартию, а также заняться китайской гимнастикой ушу. Сущность кормчего открылась его святейшеству только тогда, когда разговор зашел на духовные темы. "Религия - это яд. Во-первых, она уменьшает население, потому что монахи и монахини не должны жениться. А во-вторых, она пренебрегает материальным прогрессом", - сказал Мао. Он уже считал молодого собеседника своим единомышленником и союзником. Возможно, потому, что Далай-лама живо интересовался научно-техническими достижениями и искренне хотел модернизировать Тибет до уровня Китая. По канонам буддизма каждый верующий должен самостоятельно проверять правильность своих убеждений и моральных оценок, поэтому Далай-лама без всяких предубеждений воспринимал открывшиеся ему материальные истины. А Мао решил, что религия для него всего лишь ширма или привычка.


Реформы по Мао
Далай-лама пробыл в Пекине 10 недель. Мао лично проводил молодого монаха до автомобиля и долго махал вслед рукой, стоя под накрапывающим дождем без шляпы и плаща. Его святейшество вернулся в Лхасу в июне 1954 года. Китайские гарнизоны к тому времени стояли в большинстве городов страны, кроме столицы. Коммунистический режим принялся засучив рукава убеждать местных жителей в своей пользе: началось строительство железной дороги, потянулись автоколонны с мукой, рисом и другим продовольствием, улицы Лхасы заполнили сотни автомобилей советского производства, доставленные из Пекина. Активное сопротивление чужакам сменилось пассивным недовольством, отношение оккупационной администрации к Далай-ламе стало откровенно угодливым из-за встреч и хвалебных отзывов Мао. Внешний мир окончательно повернулся к Тибету спиной: премьер-министр Индии Джавахарлал Неру подписал с китайцами новый договор, который включал меморандум "Панча Шила" о взаимном невмешательстве во внутренние дела и признании Тибета частью Китая. 

В Пекине гремели фанфары, и председатель Мао укрепился в мыслях, что после смерти Сталина является главным и единственным вождем мирового пролетариата, носителем сокровенного знания о марксизме-ленинизме, несмотря на проигрыш корейской войны. Не осмеливаясь трогать Лхасу и прилегающие районы, китайская администрация стала проводить реформы в восточных областях Кхама и Амдо. Вводились налоги на землю, дома и скот, крупных землевладельцев раскулачивали, причем многих казнили "за преступления против народа", происходили конфискации имущества монастырей и издевательства над религиозными убеждениями монахов. Еще со времен Чингисхана особую ненависть ханьцы питали к кочевникам, считая их варварами. В завоеванном Тибете на местных скотоводов проводились массовые облавы под предлогом приобщения их к цивилизации. А местным жителям казались варварскими обычаи китайских коммунистов: например, так называемая публичная критика, а на самом деле - глумление и издевательство над связанным и кричащим от боли человеком.

Председатель Мао даровал Тибету автономный статус и предложил передать власть от военной администрации так называемому подготовительному комитету автономного района Тибет, в который пригласил Далай-ламу. Но вооруженное сопротивление подпольной организации "Союз борцов за свободу Кхама и Амдо" в отдаленных горных районах продолжалось, и попутно росло ожесточение китайской армии. В июне 1956 года ее авиация совершила массированный налет на монастырь Литанг, в результате чего он был стерт с лица земли вместе с монахами.

Горы тонут в крови
Принято считать, что народное восстание в Лхасе началось 10 марта 1959 года. Плохо вооруженные или вообще безоружные тибетцы без всякой надежды на успех вышли против частей НОАК, получивших к тому времени 40-тысячное подкрепление. Лхаса с окрестностями была завалена трупами. За первые три дня погибли 10-15 тысяч местных жителей, а всего с марта по октябрь, то есть в период подавления восстания и массовых репрессий, 87 тысяч человек. Горы утонули в крови.

Однако восстание 1959 года на самом деле было кульминацией долгого сопротивления Тибета. Повстанческая армия под командованием Гомпо Таши в течение девяти лет не прекращала нападений на оккупационные войска, и уже к 1957 году ситуация вышла из-под контроля не только Далай-ламы, но и политкомиссара (главы временной администрации Китая) генерала Тань Куань-Сэня. Хотя буддизм ведет к смягчению нравов, исторически тибетцы были весьма воинственным горским народом, неоднократно нападавшим на ханьцев, а в VIII веке захватившим Пекин.

Советская историография либо крайне скупо упоминала о тибетском вопросе, либо рассматривала тамошние события исключительно через призму подрывной деятельности Запада. Оно и понятно: несмотря на острые разногласия с китайскими ревизионистами, оба государства были империями, и национальная политика велась примерно одинаковыми методами под флагом заботы о меньшинствах. Тем не менее советский взгляд на Тибет практически стал официальным российским, и корень проблемы видится в интригах Запада и подстрекательской роли Далай-ламы. Это при том, что в 1959 году он постоянно проповедовал теорию срединного пути, то есть возможности мирного сосуществования и взаимовыгодного сотрудничества двух народов, а 31 марта отправился в изгнание в надежде хоть как-то облегчить судьбу своего народа. А интриги Запада заключались в том, что несколько охранников его святейшества прошли подготовку в учебном центре ЦРУ. Кроме того, ЦРУ предоставило ему одного кадрового сотрудника с рацией.


В изгнание через Гималаи
В апреле 1959 года индийским пограничникам в Гималаях предстало жалкое зрелище: около 80 человек, изможденных трехнедельным переходом через хребты высочайшей на Земле горной системы. Они сопровождали тощего молодого человека в очках, крепко сжимавшего в руке буддийские четки и винтовку.

По пути в Индию Далай-лама остановился в деревне Лхуцзе-Дзонга, где дезавуировал соглашение с китайскими властями о сотрудничестве и объявил о создании тибетского правительства в изгнании.

На встречу с Далай-ламой в приграничный город Массури приехал премьер-министр Джавахарлал Неру. Как будто ощущая свою вину за договор с Китаем, Неру принял живейшее участие в делах беженцев и позаботился, чтобы ничто материальное не омрачало их жизнь. Так началась многолетняя эмиграция лауреата Нобелевской премии мира, почетного гражданина Канады, кавалера Золотой медали конгресса США и одного из самых известных людей в мире - Далай-ламы XIV.


31.03.2008 / ДМИТРИЙ БАЛЬБУРОВ  www.gzt.ru

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Договорились же: *здесь только новости!* Выводы каждый делает для себя сам.

----------


## Galina

Пикет в Москве в поддержку тибетского народа состоится 3 апреля на набережной Тараса Шевченко

Пикет состоится 3 апреля, в четверг с 15:00 до 18:00 на набережной Тараса Шевченко у "Гостиницы Украина".

Просмотреть на карте- http://maps.google.ru/maps?f=q&hl=ru...=15&iwloc=addr

Проезд: 

До гостиницы "Украина" можно добраться
от:

М "Киевская" пешком, ориентир шпиль
высотной гостиницы "Украина". 
М "Краснопресненская", авт. 116, его
остановка прямо против выхода из метро и
чуть левее. Расписание: 13.15; 13.42; 14.09; 14.35 до
ост. гостиница "Украина". 
М "Парк Победы" любыми троллейбусами и
автобусами, идущими до гост. "Украина". 
М "Кутузовская" любыми троллейбусами и
автобусами, идущими до гост. "Украина". 

http://buddha.ru/content/?q=node/78

*Пикет в поддержку Тибета в Москве согласован - некоторые пояснения*
http://savetibet.ru/2008/04/01/tibet_moscow.html

----------


## Топпер

События в Тибете "тщательно спланированы, инспирированы кликой Далай-ламы"
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
МИД КНР о общественных беспорядках в Лхасе
Официальный представитель МИД КНР Лю Цзяньчао 17 марта в Пекине сообщил, что 14 марта в Лхасе, административном центре Тибетского автономного района /ТАР/, произошли серьезные насильственные действия, включавшие в себя насильственные действия, погром, поджоги и грабежи. Все это было тщательно спланировано, инспирировано кликой Далай-ламы и спровоцировано внутренними сепаратистскими силами, выступающими за "независимость Тибета", в сговоре с раскольническими силами за рубежом. Лю Цзяньчао призвал зарубежные страны уважать факты и отличать правду от лжи.

Дипломат таким образом прокомментировал по просьбе журналистов сообщения о произошедших на днях серьезных беспорядках в Лхасе. Как утверждают сторонники Далай-ламы, инцидент вызван недовольством тибетцев тем, что китайское правительство в течение долгого времени зажимает "местное население". В этой связи некоторые страны потребовали от правительства Китая уважать право граждан на мирную демонстрацию.

Лю Цзяньчао отметил, что в результате общественных беспорядков в Лхасе нанесен серьезный моральный и материальный ущерб местным жителям, в городе нарушен общественный порядок. Он указал, что подобные действия никак нельзя отнести к "мирной демонстрации", а есть ни что иное, как насилие и преступление. "Демонстранты" убивали невиновных граждан, их жестокость вызвала крайнее возмущение и резкое осуждение различных кругов общественности Тибета.

Как подчеркнул Лю Цзяньчао, соответствующие службы ТАР в соответствии с законом приняли решительные меры борьбе с правонарушителями в интересах обеспечения социальной стабильности, уважения закона и защиты коренных интересов широких слоев населения Тибета.

"Тибет является неотъемлемой частью территории Китая, это - давно признанно международным сообществом. Позицию китайского правительства в отношении к вопросу Далай-ламы понимают и поддерживают все страны и народы мира, которые стоят за правду", сказал дипломат.

Лю Цзяньчао указал, что китайское правительство неизменно и твердо отстаивает суверенитет и территориальную целостность страны, содействует развитию и стабильности Тибета, защищает безопасность жизни и имущества тибетцев. Он подчеркнул, что любые попытки расколоть Китай обречены на провал, поскольку обязательно встретят решительный протест всех национальностей и народов Китая, включая тибетцев.-

***

Глава администрации ТАР: любые попытки подорвать стабильность Тибета обречены на провал
Любые попытки подорвать стабильность Тибетского автономного района /ТАР/ и спровоцировать раскол не поддерживаются народом и обречены на провал. Об этом заявил 17 марта председатель Народного правительства ТАР Дзянпа Пуньцог на пресс-конференции, устроенной в пресс-канцелярии Госсовета КНР. Он считает общественные беспорядки, имевшие место 14 марта в Лхасе, организованными, умышленными и инспирированными кликой Далай-ламы преступлениями, совершенными по взаимному сговору внутренними и зарубежными сепаратистами, которые стремятся к "независимости Тибета".

Глава администрации ТАР отметил, что 14 марта в городе Лхаса произошли серьезные насильственные действия, включавшие в себя избиения, разрушения, ограбления и поджоги. Все это было организовано, умышленно и тщательно инспирировано кликой Далай- ламы и совершено по взаимному сговору внутренними и зарубежными сепаратистами, которые стремятся к "независимости Тибета". В тот же день примерно в 11 часов группы лам в районе монастыря Рамочэ забрасывали камнями сотрудников правоохранительных органов. Затем радикально настроенные элементы под реакционными лозунгами устроили погромы и поджоги магазинов, банков, зданий СМИ, школ, больниц и других общественных объектов, поджигали велосипеды, мотоциклы и автомобили, избивали прохожих. Нанесен серьезный моральный и материальный ущерб местным жителям, грубо нарушено общественное спокойствие в городе.

Дзянпа Пуньцог напомнил, что в действительности беспорядки в Лхасе начались уже 10 марта. По его словам, в результате действий погромщиков погибли 13 ни в чем не повинных граждан. Несколько десятков милиционеров получили ранения, четверо - тяжелые. Кроме того, ранен 61 боец вооруженной милиции, шестеро получили тяжелые ранения. В более 300 точках устроены поджоги, сожжены 214 жилых и торговых зданий.

Председатель правительства Тибета указал, что во время общественных беспорядков в Лхасе охарактеризовал действия погромщиков как "крайне жестокими, даже зверскими". К примеру, одного человека они облили бензином, и он сгорел заживо, один милиционер был избит до потери сознания, после чего у него с бедра ножом был срезан кусок мяса с кулак величиной.

Дзянпа Пуньцог подчеркнул, что преступления и насилие, имевшие место в Лхасе, вызвали крайнее возмущение и резкое осуждение общественности Тибета. Он сообщил, что администрация ТАР незамедлительно мобилизовала сотрудников службы общественной безопасности, вооруженной милиции и других служб на тушение пожаров и спасение пострадавших, усилила охрану безопасности учебных заведений, больниц, банков и правительственных учреждений. Борьба с насильственными действиями ведется в соответствии с законом. "Принимаемые нами меры направлены на обеспечение социальной стабильности, государственного правопорядка и коренных интересов населения Тибета", - отметил глава администрации ТАР.

Дзянпа Пуньцог выразил свое возмущение тем, что клика Далай- ламы и отдельные лица из западных стран назвали насильственные действия правонарушителей "мирной демонстрацией", и называют законную борьбу с нарушителями порядка и хулиганами "подавлением мирной демонстрации". "Это ни что иное, как выдавать черное за белое! Хочу спросить: какая демократическая и правовая страна в мире будет терпеть подобные акты насилия?!" - сказал глава администрации района.

По его сообщению, правоохранительные силы в Тибете, принимая меры по восстановлению общественного порядка, проявляли большую сдержанность, не имели при себе и не применяли серьезного оружия.

Глава ТАР подчеркнул непоколебимую решимость народа Тибета выступить против сецессии, защитить единство Родины и общественную стабильность. "Любые попытки подорвать стабильность в Тибете и спровоцировать раскол не пользуются поддержкой народа и обречены на провал, - сказал Дзянпа Пуньцог. - Уверен, что под руководством ЦК КПК администрация Тибета полностью справится с обеспечением социальной стабильности в Тибете, уважением Закона и защитой коренных интересов самых широких слоев населения

----------


## Galina

*Обращение Его Святейшества Далай-ламы к китайскому народу*

Сегодня я от всего сердца приветствую моих китайских братьев и сестер во всем мире, в особенности тех, кто живет в Китайской народной республике. В свете последних событий в Тибете я хотел бы поделиться с вами своими мыслями по поводу отношений между народами Тибета и Китая и обратиться к вам с личным воззванием.

Я глубоко опечален тем, что недавние трагические события в Тибете повлекли за собой человеческие жертвы. Я знаю, среди погибших есть и китайцы. Вместе с семьями умерших я скорблю и молюсь за них. Недавние волнения свидетельствует о серьезности ситуации в Тибете и насущной необходимости в процессе диалога найти мирное и взаимоприемлемое решение вопроса. В этот критический момент я продолжаю заявлять, что готов к сотрудничеству с китайскими властями в интересах мира и стабильности.

Китайские братья и сестры, я заверяю вас, что не вынашиваю замыслов об отделении Тибета. Еще меньше хотел бы я посеять раздор между тибетским и китайским народами. Напротив, я всегда стремился найти истинное решение тибетского вопроса, отвечающее долгосрочным интересам как китайцев, так и тибетцев. Я неоднократно говорил и повторяю снова, что моей основной заботой является сохранение уникальной культуры Тибета, тибетского языка и национальной самобытности тибетского народа. Как простой монах, который принял обеты жить в соответствии с учением Будды, я заверяю вас в искренности своих личных устремлений.

Я обращаюсь к руководству КНР с призывом осознать мою позицию и в работе над решением возникших проблем «искать истину, опираясь на факты». Проявите мудрость и начните полноценный диалог с тибетским народом. Будьте искренни в стремлении обеспечить стабильность и гармонию в стране и не вносите разлад в отношения между народами, населяющими Китай. Лживость и искажение фактов в интерпретации государственными СМИ недавних событий в Тибете грозят посеять там семена расовой напряженности с непредсказуемыми и долгосрочными последствиями. Я глубоко озабочен этим. Кроме того, власти КНР пытаются настроить против меня китайское население, заявляя, будто я саботирую Олимпийские игры, хотя я неоднократно высказывался в поддержку проведения Олимпиады в Пекине. Одновременно, мне было отрадно узнать, что группа китайских интеллектуалов и ученых выразила серьезную озабоченность действиями китайского руководства, чреватыми долгосрочными пагубными последствиями, в частности, в сфере межнациональных отношений.

Продолжение ... http://savetibet.ru/2008/04/02/dalai...o_chinese.html

----------


## Топпер

далай-лама должен немедленно прекратить все раскольнические и диверсионно-подрывные действия
------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Официальный представитель МИД КНР Цзян Юй, комментируя 1 апреля так называемое открытое послание далай-ламы всем китайцам мира, заявила, что далай-лама должен немедленно прекратить все раскольнические и диверсионно-подрывные действия, если действительно хочет вступить в контакт и провести переговоры с центральным правительством. 

Цзян Юй сказала, что на протяжении порядка 50 лет "клика далай- ламы" искажает историю, провоцирует межэтнические противоречия, подрывает социальную стабильность в Китае с тем, чтобы добиться провозглашения "независимости Тибета". Недавно "клика далай-ламы" подстрекала и организовала в Лхасе и других районах компактного проживания тибетцев серьезные акты насилия, вылившиеся в избиения, погромы, грабежи и поджоги, что нанесло огромный ущерб жизни и имуществу населения, вызвало крайнее возмущение всех народов страны и подверглось повальному обвинению со стороны международного сообщества. Этот инцидент в очередной раз разоблачил ложный образ далай-ламы, которому, якобы, "чуждо насилие", перед народами всех стран мира. Доказательства неопровержимы, а попытки далай-ламы выпутаться из своей связи с недавними событиями путем публикации так называемого "обращения", переполненного ложью, оказались напрасными. 

Цзян Юй констатировала, что далай-лама, с одной стороны, все время заявляет о готовности вступить в контакт и провести переговоры с центральным правительством, а, с другой, провоцирует социальные беспорядки. Это, по ее мнению, создает помехи при проведении Пекинской Олимпиады, которой с большим энтузиазмом ждут народы и спортсмены всех стран мира, серьезно нарушает основу контактов и переговоров. Если далай-лама действительно хочет вступить в контакт и провести переговоры с центральным правительством и стать "членом большей семьи", он должен прекратить все подстрекательство к насильственной диверсионно- подрывной деятельности, характеризующейся избиениями, погромами, грабежами и поджогами, прекратить любые действия против Пекинской Олимпиады и прекратить все раскольнические действия, направленные на отделение Тибета от Родины.-о-

Источник:Агентство Синьхуа

----------


## Топпер

Страны мира выражают поддержку китайскому правительству в урегулировании инцидента в Лхасе
------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ряд стран мира в последние дни подвергли осуждению серьезные беспорядки, произошедшие 14 марта в Лхасе -- административном центре Тибетского автономного района / ТАР/ Китая, и выразили поддержку действиям китайского правительства по урегулированию инцидента согласно закону.

Заведующий канцелярией президента, государственный министр Центральноафриканской Республики /ЦАР/ Мичел Гбезела-бриа на встрече с китайским послом в этой стране сказал, что раскольнические силы спровоцировали серьезные беспорядки в Лхасе, пытаясь расколоть Китай. Он выразил уверенность в том, что китайское правительство способно преодолеть все вызовы, и любые попытки расколоть Китай обречены на провал. По его словам, Тибет является неотъемлемой частью китайской территории, правительство ЦАР решительно придерживается политики одного Китая и выступает против любых попыток клики Далай-ламы, направленных на отделение Тибета от Китая, а также поддерживает Китай в проведении Олимпийских игр и надеется на их успешное проведение. 

Министр иностранных дел Алжира Моурад Меделси заявил китайской стороне, что его страна решительно и неизменно поддерживает действия КНР по защите суверенитета и территориальной целостности и убеждена в том, что Пекин успешно проведет Олимпийские игры и тем самым предоставит миру шанс еще лучше ознакомиться с Китаем. 

Министерство иностранных дел Колумбии в своем информационном сообщении отметило, что колумбийское правительство выражает озабоченность беспорядками в Тибете и уверено в том, что китайское правительство предпримет необходимые меры по обеспечению нормализации общественного порядка в ТАР. Колумбия поддерживает Олимпийские игры-2008 в Пекине, как подчеркивается в сообщении МИД Колумбии. 

Министерство иностранных дел Чили в своем заявлении вновь подтвердило уважение территориальной целостности Китая, заявив, что Чили решительно и неизменно придерживается политики одного Китая и уверено в том, что китайское правительство сможет обеспечить стабильность в ТАР и защитить права тибетцев. 

Президент Перу Алан Гарсиа заявил местным СМИ, что он поддерживает усилия Китая по сохранению своего государственного суверенитета и территориальной целостности, будучи уверенным в том, что Китай будет и далее стабильно развиваться и с успехом проведет Олимпийские игры. 

Председатель Совета министров Боснии и Герцеговины /БиГ/ Никола Шпирич на встрече с китайским послом в этой стране заявил, что его страна поддерживает суверенитет и территориальную целостность Китая, а также общественную стабильность в ТАР Китая. По его словам, тибетский вопрос является внутренним делом Китая. Босния и Герцеговина выступают против политизации Олимпийских игр- 2008 и уверены в том, что Китай успешно проведет эту Олимпиаду. 

К настоящему времени более 120 стран и международных организаций в разных формах выразили свое понимание и поддержку справедливой позиции китайской стороны.-о-

Источник:Агентство Синьхуа

----------


## Топпер

Страны Азии, в том числе Таиланд, Мьянма, Восточный Тимор и Катар, в последние дни объявили о поддержке урегулирования правительством КНР согласно закону преступных действий, произошедших в Лхасе -- административном центре Тибетского автономного района /ТАР/ Китая. 

Официальный представитель МИД Таиланда сказал, что вопрос Тибета является внутренним делом Китая, и выразил надежду на то, что китайское правительство предпримет меры для скорейшего восстановления гармонии и стабильности в Тибете. Правительство Таиланда выступает против увязывания проблемы Тибета с Пекинской Олимпиадой. 

МИД Мьянмы опубликовал заявление, в котором говорится, что вопрос Тибета является исключительно внутренним делом Китая, Мьянма уверена в том, что китайское правительство успешно ответит на этот вызов на основе мудрого и дальновидного подхода и защитит общественную стабильность. Правительство Мьянмы выступает против любых высказываний и действий, направленных на увязывание инцидента в Лхасе с Пекинской Олимпиадой. 

Министр иностранных дел Восточного Тимора перед СМИ осудил серьезное насильственное преступление в Лхасе, подчеркнув, что правительство Восточного Тимора будет, как и прежде, придерживаться принципа одного Китая. 

Представитель МИД Катара в ходе встречи с послом Китая в Катаре сказал, что проблема Тибета является внутренним делом Китая. Катар выступает против вмешательства во внутренние дела иных стран и примет активное участие в Пекинской Олимпиаде, будучи уверенным в непременном успехе данной Олимпиады.-о-


Источник:Агентство Синьхуа

----------


## Galina

*Ученики тибетской национальности автономного округа Каннань провели акцию протеста* 

Несмотря на то, что власти китайской компартии (КПК) в Тибете приняли самые строгие меры контроля и подавления, акции протеста всё равно не прекращаются. В одной из средних школ тибетского автономного округа Каннань учащиеся тибетской национальности средней школы несколько дней подряд не ходили на уроки, и проводили акцию протеста против подавления тибетцев со стороны КПК. 

Несколько сот учащихся средней школы тибетской национальности уезда Чжони тибетского автономного округа Каннань в течении нескольких дней проводили акцию протеста против подавления тибетцев со стороны КПК. По имеющейся информации, акция закончилась во вторник (1 апреля). 

В настоящее время по телевидению в столице Тибета г.Лхасе постоянно передают сообщения о циркулярах об аресте, из этого можно сделать вывод, что органы безопасности всё ещё арестовывают людей. Так как обстановка в Лхасе по-прежнему остаётся напряжённой, мэр города призывает туристов пока не ехать в Лхасу. Повсюду на дорогах в городе и пригороде находятся солдаты и  полицейские. 

Гид одной из туристических компаний Тибета по фамилии Чжан сказал, что управление туризмом сообщило им о том, что время начала экскурсий в Лхасу перенесено на 15 апреля.

Недавно корреспондент гонконгской газеты «Яблоко» в высказываниях премьер министра КНР Вэнь Цзябао относительно беспорядков в Лхасе, обнаружил противоречие, из которого видно, что чиновники КПК снова пытаются настроить общественность так, как выгодно им, распространяя ложь. В заявлении насчёт диалога Пекина с Далай-ламой Вэнь сказал, что они надеются на то, что Далай-лама «использует своё влияние для того, чтобы остановить акты насилия в Тибете». На пресс-конференции, которая прошла во время церемонии завершения правительственной сессии КПК Вэнь Цзябао сказал, что то, что произошло в Лхасе «спланировал, продумал и организовал» Далай-лама. Если они действительно считают, что это организовал Далай-лама, то нужно было сказать, чтобы он остановил эти беспорядки, а не использовал своё влияние для того, чтобы их остановить. Использовать своё влияние может любой лидер, который не замешан в самом инциденте. Если Вэнь использовал такое выражение, это значит, что не Далай-лама организовал эти протесты. 

http://www.epochtimes.com.ua/ru/arti...ew/4/6416.html

----------


## Топпер

Религиозные круги Тибетского автономного района резко осудили далай-ламу за его высказывания, касающиеся т. наз. "культурного геноцида" и "террористического правления" в Тибете. 

"Замечания, с которыми выступил далай-лама на пресс-конференции, являются полностью необоснованными и противоречат реальности",-- заявил заместитель председателя Тибетского отделения Китайского буддийского общества живой Будда Лхадар Нгагван-даиндзин. 

По сообщению некоторых СМИ, в последних своих замечаниях по поводу произошедших в прошлую пятницу общественных беспорядков в Лхасе далай-лама употреблял слова "террористическое правление" и "культурный геноцид". 

За прошедшие полвека в Тибете произошли значительные изменения, тибетский народ вполне наслаждался свободой и демократией, его жизненный уровень существенно вырос. "Любой, кто был в Тибете, увидит эти реалии",-- заверил Лхадар Нгагван-даиндзин.

Живой Будда также призвал правительство привлечь к серьезной ответственности тех, кто спланировал хаос в Тибете. Он подчеркнул, что лица в монашеских рясах, чей заговор привел к гибели 13 ни в чем не повинных людей, не являются настоящими монахами, "то, что они сделали, полностью противоречит основным заповедям Буддизма".-о

Источник:Агентство Синьхуа

----------


## Galina

_Вот говорят, что РПЦ, мол, не за чем каяться за грехи сотрудничества с коммунистическим режимом, с  КГБ, за поддержку преследований диссидентов: что было, то быльем поросло. Однако "красные" родовые пятна начали вновь проступать на сияющем лике русского православия. Пока одной рукой наши церковные функционеры ставят свечки новомученикам пострадавшим в СССР, другой они благословляют китайскую компартию, уничтожающую тибетцев._

Убийство китайской армией жителей оккупированного Тибета всколыхнуло всю мировую общественность. Однако РПЦ МП устами замглавы Отдела внешних церковных связей протоиерея Всеволода Чаплина отреагировала на трагические события иначе. Вместо того, чтобы призвать китайские власти к прекращению террора против коренных тибетцев, протоиерей в духе советского агитпропа заявил, что волнения в Тибете направляются Западом в "нужную" сторону. То что погибли десятки мирных жителей это по мнению о.Всеволода Чаплина, пустяк: "в мире существует немало конфликтов, в которых страдает и гибнет во много раз больше людей, чем погибло недавно в Тибете. Вспомним хотя бы Ирак и Афганистан". В Ираке и Афганистане действительно гибнет гражданское население. Но там идет война. А Лхаса является частью сильной, стабильной державы. В Тибете произошли стихийные волнения горожан и буддийских монахов. К тому же спровоцированные самими китайскими властями.


До сих пор  Пекин обвинял тибетцев как зачинщиков беспорядков в стране. Однако, теперь тибетская генеральная прокуратура призналась, что еще до начала событий были задержаны 15 тибетских монахов. То есть Китай сам спровоцировал всплеск агрессии - а после этого занялся расправой над тибетцами. И занимается ею до сих пор. Службы безопасности Тибета еще 10 марта, за четыре дня до начала жестоких беспорядков, арестовали в Лхасе пятнадцать монахов, которые вышли на демонстрацию в поддержку независимости Тибета. Аресты и послужили причиной волнений. Эта новая информация поступила от тибетской прокуратуры и стала известной благодаря тибетскому правительственному сайту Zhongguo Xizang Xinwenwang. А замглавы ОВЦС РПЦ МП руководствуясь не совестью, а желанием выслужиться перед Кремлем тем временем как ни в чем не бывало осуществляет информационное прикрытие красного террора в Китае.


Всеволод Чаплин явно претендует на то, чтобы ОВЦС РПЦ МП стал главным идеологическим рупором "Единой России". Однако вряд ли честным россиянам удастся промыть мозги. Все прекрасно понимают, что хотя у Кремля с коммунистическим Китаем нынче опять - "дружба навек", но в любой момент, как и в годы СССР это "стратегическое партнерство" может обернуться смертельной враждой. Слишком велики амбиции и население Поднебесной империи и слишком слаба и малонаселенна Россия за Уралом. Так что вместо того, чтобы подыгрывать пекинским империалистам в их расправе над жителями Тибета, РПЦ МП стоило бы вспомнить если не о своем христианском долге, обязывающем нас заступаться за слабых и гонимых, то хотя бы об элементарном здравом смысле.


Брат Сергей SFES

http://www.baznica.info/index.php?na...=page&pid=4837

А этот комментарий к статье заслуживает особого внимания -

Дата: 01.04.2008 | Комментарий: 19 

_ "Обращаю внимание читающих коментарии! За последние 2 недели, количество аккаунтов на форумах затронувших Тибетсткий вопрос сильно подросло. Сие явление нечто-иное, как работа китайских служб агитации! это подтверждают администраторы многих форумов, сообщая о том, что с одного и тогоже ип адреса регистрируются и пишут свои агитационные послания одна и таже группа лиц. Целью их действий на тер. РФ является - формирования "правильного" отношения к Китаю, срыв пикета "против насилия в Тибете" и тд... Так-же ни для кого наверное не секрет, что Между КНР и РФ существуют договоренности, в рамках которых, нашим властям необходимо подавлять антикитайские настроения...  "_

----------


## Топпер

Руководство Калмыкии поддерживает позицию Китая по Тибету и в отношении Далай-ламы. Об этом заявил накануне в Пекине на пресс-конференции, организованной агентством "Интерфакс-Китай", президент республики Кирсан Илюмжинов.

"Руководство республики Калмыкия исходит из того, что между Россией и Китаем существуют партнерские отношения", - подчеркнул К. Илюмжинов.

Вместе с тем президент сказал, что у буддистского населения Калмыкии по-прежнему сохраняется желание видеть Далай-ламу как религиозного лидера буддистов в Калмыкии.

Как уже сообщалось, ранее президент Калмыкии заявлял, что не видит причин, из-за которых Далай-ламе отказывают в возможности посетить Россию.

"Мы как верующие не видим никаких оснований, чтобы не пускать Далай-ламу к нам в Россию", - подчеркивал К. Илюмжинов, недоумевая по поводу того, "почему в России - демократической стране, должны быть какие-то санкции?".

----------


## Топпер

Мы сострадаем всем живым существам согласно учению Будды и молимся за мир и покой в Тибете.

Мы за мирное решение ситуации в Тибете и за прекращении страдания и карательных мер.

Мы не участвуем в пикетах, так как мы религиозная организация.

----------


## Топпер

Делегация дипломатических работников, представляющих 15 государств, посетила 28-29 марта Лхасу для ознакомления с ситуацией в Тибете после прошедших там в первой половине марта беспорядков. Как сообщают сегодня местные СМИ, в специально организованной китайскими властями поездке участвовали дипломаты из Австралии, Бразилии, Великобритании, Германии, России, США, Франции, Японии и ряда других стран.

Зарубежные представители смогли ознакомиться с ходом восстановления наиболее пострадавших во время погромов районов города, встретиться с местными властями, побеседовать с задержанными участниками беспорядков, монахами, простыми жителями. Выступления в Тибете вызвали сильный резонанс за рубежом и последовавшие от ряда западных политиков в адрес китайских властей обвинения в сокрытии информации о реальном положении вещей в Лхасе и других районах. Для того, чтобы уменьшить поток этой критики, МИД КНР организовал поездку в Тибет иностранных журналистов и дипломатов, сообщает ИТАР-ТАСС.

На минувшей неделе в Тибете продолжались беспорядки, начавшиеся 10 марта после разгона властями демонстрации, посвященной 49 годовщине восстания в Лхасе, которое закончилось изгнанием Далай-ламы. По данным китайских властей, в ходе беспорядков погибли 13 человек. Однако сторонники далай-ламы в воскресенье заявили о 80 погибших и 72 раненых. В воскресенье китайские власти приняли решение закрыть въезд на территорию Тибетского автономного района для иностранных граждан. Китайские власти заявили, что выплатят компенсации родственникам погибших в результате беспорядков в Лхасе. Каждой семье - по 200 тысяч юаней - около 30 тысяч долларов.
http://www.rambler.ru/news/politics/.../12470882.html

----------


## Топпер

Комментарий Департамента информации и печати МИД России в связи с событиями в Тибетском автономном районе КНР 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
В России внимательно отслеживают информацию, поступающую из Китая в связи с последними событиями в Тибетском автономном районе. Выражаем надежду, что власти КНР предпримут все необходимые меры по пресечению противоправных действий и обеспечат скорейшую нормализацию ситуации в этом автономном районе. 

*Россия неоднократно заявляла, что рассматривает Тибет в качестве неотъемлемой части Китая, считая урегулирование взаимоотношений с Далай-ламой внутренним делом КНР.* 

В настоящее время МИД России рекомендует российским гражданам воздержаться от поездок, в том числе туристических, в Тибетский автономный район КНР. 

Одновременно хотели бы подчеркнуть, что попытки политизировать проведение в Китае летних Олимпийских игр 2008 года неприемлемы. В России уверены, что китайская сторона обеспечит самый высокий уровень организации Игр, в том числе и в решении вопросов безопасности спортсменов и гостей Олимпиады.

----------


## Galina

> Делегация дипломатических работников, представляющих 15 государств, посетила 28-29 марта Лхасу для ознакомления с ситуацией в Тибете после прошедших там в первой половине марта беспорядков. Как сообщают сегодня местные СМИ, в специально организованной китайскими властями поездке участвовали дипломаты из Австралии, Бразилии, Великобритании, Германии, России, США, Франции, Японии и ряда других стран...
> http://www.rambler.ru/news/politics/.../12470882.html


Эта новость уже была - http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...&postcount=396

----------


## Топпер

Американский президент Джордж Буш подтвердил свое намерение присутствовать на Олимпийских играх в Пекине несмотря на недавние события в Тибете.

Как пояснила пресс-секретарь Белого Дома Дана Перино, цель олимпийских игр – дать возможность спортсменам всех стран мира объединиться и проявить свой талант. Поэтому власти Соединенных Штатов выступают против бойкота игр.

----------


## Galina

*Конгрессмены призвали Буша бойкотировать Пекинскую олимпиаду*

Пятнадцать членов Палаты представителей Конгресса США во вторник призвали президента страны Джорджа Буша пересмотреть свое решение о посещении Пекинской олимпиады, сообщает агентство AP. Свой призыв они обосновали многочисленными нарушениями прав человека в Китае, назвав методы китайского правительства репрессивными.

Под обращением к президенту подписались 14 демократов и один республиканский политик. В тексте письма, в частности, упоминается жестокое подавление недавних беспорядков в Тибете, а также притеснение религиозных деятелей и защитников прав человека и отказы многих мировых политиков приезжать в Пекин на церемонию открытия Олимпиады.

Спикер Палаты представителей Конгресса США Нэнси Пилози также посоветовала Бушу подумать о целесообразности присутствия на церемонии открытия Олимпиады.

Как отмечает агентство, Буш стоит на том, что Олимпиада – это спорт, а не политика, однако он резко негативно оценивает политику Ху Цзиньтао в отношении коренных жителей Тибета. 

http://lenta.ru/news/2008/04/02/boycott/

----------


## Galina

*Тибетологи с мировым именем направили открытое письмо Ху Цзиньтао*

Международная группа ученых, занимающихся изучением Тибета и специализирующихся на тибетской религии, истории, социологии и литературе, подписала открытое письмо, адресованное Председателю Китайской народной республики Ху Цзиньтао. Это письмо призывает главу и правительство Китайской народной республики принять меры, направленные на прекращение жестких репрессий в Тибете, предпринятых в ответ на демонстрации тибетцев, происходящие на протяжении последних двух недель.

Подписавшиеся также выразили солидарность с группой китайских писателей и интеллектуалов, направивших 22 марта петицию китайскому правительству в связи с ситуацией в Тибете.

Группа ученых призывает китайское правительство прекратить применение силы против тибетцев, а также прекратить ущемлять их в их законном праве на открытое выражение своих мнений. Более того, группа заявляет, что тактика, построенная на обвинении Далай-ламы в происходящих беспорядках, на самом деле только маскирует отказ китайского правительства признать поражение своей политики.

В своем открытом письме ученые заявляют, что не считают возможным молчать, поскольку все они посвятили свою профессиональную жизнь изучению культуры и истории Тибета. Ограничения, наложенные на свободу слова и выражение мнений, были бы неприемлемы для них самих. Как же они могут смириться с тем, что сейчас происходит в Тибете?

Ученые, подписавшие письмо – это ведущие специалисты в области тибетологии. Проживая в самых разных странах, они занимаются преподаванием и исследованиями в крупнейших учебных заведениях. Однако, как они отмечают в письме, «цивилизация, которую мы изучаем, - это не просто предмет академического интереса; это наследие и социальная структура ныне живущего народа».

Группа ученых, обеспокоенных этой ситуацией, приглашает коллег и выпускников, занимающихся тибетской цивилизацией, которые еще не подписали письмо, но хотели бы это сделать, посетить страницу www.tibetopenletter.org, где можно поставить свою подпись в электронном виде.

*ЗАЯВЛЕНИЕ ГРУППЫ УЧЕНЫХ, ЗАНИМАЮЩИХСЯ ИЗУЧЕНИЕМ ТИБЕТА И ОБЕСПОКОЕННЫХ СОЗДАВШИМСЯ КРИЗИСОМ, 
АДРЕСОВАННОЕ ПРЕДСЕДАТЕЛЮ И ПРАВИТЕЛЬСТВУ КИТАЙСКОЙ НАРОДНОЙ РЕСПУБЛИКИ* . . . http://savetibet.ru/2008/04/02/tibet_scientists.html

----------


## Топпер

Китай выразил резкое недовольство по поводу комментария ЕС относительно ситуации в Тибете
----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Официальный представитель МИД КНР Цзян Юй 30 марта заявила, что Китай выражает резкое недовольство по поводу обсуждения ситуации в Тибете на неформальной встрече Совета министров иностранных дел членов ЕС и опубликования комментария на эту тему. 

Комментируя обсуждение тибетского вопроса и распространение пресс-релиза по Тибету на неформальной встрече Совета министров иностранных дел членов ЕС, состоявшейся в прошедшие выходные в Словении, Цзян Юй сказала, что тибетский вопрос является чисто внутренним делом Китая, никакая зарубежная и международная организация не вправе вмешиваться в него. Китай, подчеркнула она, выражает резкое недовольство по поводу обсуждения ситуации в Тибете на неформальной встрече Совета министров иностранных дел членов ЕС и опубликования комментария на эту тему. --0-- 

Источник:Агентство Синьхуа

----------


## Топпер

По словам латвийского китаеведа, никто не заботится о развитии Тибета больше, чем китайское правительство
----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Известный латвийский китаевед и глава Центра Конфуция профессор Елена Стабурова на днях в интервью корреспонденту Синьхуа указала, что Тибет является частью территории Китая, и никто не заботится о развитии Тибета больше, чем китайское правительство. 

Профессор Е. Стабурова неоднократно была в Китае, изучает историю и культуру Китая, она хорошо знакома с ситуацией нынешнего развития Китая. Она указала на то, что в связи с тем, что исторически Тибет является частью китайской территории, китайское правительство постоянно уделяет повышенное внимание развитию Тибета, что находит отражение в современном социально- экономическом развитии Тибета. И те, кто любит критиковать Китай, подспудно имеют совсем другие замыслы. 

Коснувшись произошедших в Тибете серьезных беспорядков, она отметила, что в Лхасе сгорели совсем молодые девушки-продавщицы, виновников инцидента должны наказать по всей строгости закона, т.к. "они совершили преступление". 

Е. Стабурова сказала, что она следит за событиями в Лхасе через объективные и справедливые сообщения на сайте агентства Синьхуа. Что касается передернутых комментариев некоторых политиков и недостоверного освещения событий в Тибете некоторыми СМИ, то, по ее словам, эти люди не знают Китая, никогда не были там и занимаются лишь необоснованными пересудами.-о-

Источник:Агентство Синьхуа

----------


## Galina

*Московская префектура вновь пытается «спрятать» пикет российских буддистов от Китая*

Префектура Западного административного округа города Москвы вновь пытается «спрятать» коллективный пикет российских буддистов, перенеся его на удаленную от зрителей площадку на набережной Тараса Шевченко, где разглядеть пикетирующих можно будет лишь из верхних этажей Белого дома, да и то с большим трудом.

Публичное мероприятие с призывами к прекращению насилия в Тибете намечено на 3 апреля с 15 до 18 часов, однако его отдача резко снижается из-за отсутствия публики. Об этом месте, расположенном на пустынном берегу реки Москвы, говорят, что «там никто не ходит». Если бы речь шла о многочисленном митинге, то его участники могли бы, по крайней мере, заняться скандированием лозунгов. Ведь, чтобы избежать дискуссий том, сколько человек поместится на дорожках парка у здания посольства Китайской народной республики, количество участников пикета в уведомлении на 3 апреля было снижено по сравнению с 26 марта – с 200 до 100 человек. 

Напомним, что коллективный пикет с целью поддержки действий за прекращение насилия в тибетских регионах Китая (Тибете) и выражения сострадания его жертвам предполагалось провести еще 26 марта, однако префектура Западного административного округа (ЗАО) Москвы заявила, что количество его участников – до 200 человек – «нарушает установленную норму предельной наполняемости территории, указанной в уведомлении». Но законом «О собраниях, митингах, демонстрациях, шествиях и пикетированиях» установлено, что в ответе на уведомление эта норма должна быть указана. Учитывая огромные размеры парка, следует предположить, что либо префектура не знает эту норму (из расчета два человека на квадратный метр территории), либо – что куда более вероятно – просто отделывается таким образом от потенциальных пикетчиков. К тому же ответ на уведомление, поступившее в префектуру ЗАО 21 марта, был подписан только 25 марта, чтобы за один день, оставшийся до мероприятия, организаторы заведомо не успели подать мелкие поправки, касающиеся «форм и методов обеспечения общественного порядка и медицинской помощи». 

Новое уведомление о проведении пикета было направлено в префектуру ЗАО 28 марта, так что у организаторов было достаточно времени парировать возражения чиновников. Тем не менее, чтобы не откладывать проведение пикета, было решено принять предложение о переносе мероприятия на другую площадку, где участники смогут сфотографироваться с плакатами и флагами. В то же время другая группа организаторов, которую возглавила Юлия Башинова из жж-комьюнити legal_team, уже заявила о подготовке нового публичного мероприятия у здания посольства КНР в Москве. Митинг будет нацелен на выражение важнейших требований к международному сообществу, правительствам Российской Федерации и Китая, а именно: прекратить произвольные аресты и задержания тибетцев внутри Китая, обеспечить доступ к раненым тибетцам медицинским делегациям Международных обществ Красного Креста и «Врачей без границ», дать возможность посетить тибетские регионы для составления независимого доклада специальной делегации по правам человека ООН, позволить представителям международных информационных агентств и телекомпаний без ограничений вести репортажи из Лхасы и других тибетских регионов. Проведение митинга, на котором, в отличие от пикета, предполагается использовать средства звукоусиления, намечено на 25 апреля, когда мировое сообщество будет проводить выступления в поддержку молодого Панчен-ламы, местонахождение которого в течение многих лет скрывается китайскими властями.

http://wangpa.livejournal.com/140304.html

----------


## Топпер

Официальный представитель МИД Китая Цинь Ган 22 марта в ответ на вопросы журналистов относительно слухов о намерении вице-президента Индии Мохаммада Хамида Ансари встретиться с Далай-ламой заявил: индийская сторона прояснила, что вопрос о встрече не стоит на повестке дня. 

Журналисты попросили Цинь Гана прокомментировать позицию МИД в отношении недавно появившихся в прессе сообщений о том, что вице- президент и председатель парламента Индии Мохаммад Хамид Ансари намерен встретиться с Далай-ламой.

Цинь Ган сказал, что индийская сторона уже пояснила китайской стороне ситуацию вокруг данных слухов, подтвердив, что вопрос этой встречи не стоит на повестке дня. Индийская сторона заявила, что позиция Индии по вопросу Тибета является четкой и последовательной и не претерпит изменений и в дальнейшем.-о-


Источник:Агентство Синьхуа

----------


## Нока

*Император Японии может не приехать на открытие Олимпиады в Пекине*

ТОКИО, 2 апр - РИА Новости, Андрей Фесюн. Император Японии Акихито и члены его семейства могут не приехать на открытие Олимпиады в Пекине. 

Как сообщил представитель Управления императорского двора на условиях анонимности, "с февраля нынешнего года, когда (в Японии) произошло отравление нескольких десятков человек продуктами китайского производства, а, тем более, после недавних событий в Тибете, вызвавших большой мировой резонанс, возможность присутствия Его Величества на церемонии открытия (Олимпиады) рассматривается отрицательно и Управлением, и министерством иностранных дел страны". 

Неофициальное приглашение императору с супругой и его родственникам было передано китайской стороной еще в январе прошлого года тогдашним послом КНР в Токио и подтверждено позднее на официальном уровне. Однако, по конституции все госвизиты императора должно номинально утверждать правительство, о чем Акихито и сообщил приглашавшей стороне, избежав, таким образом, необходимости давать прямой ответ. 

В минувший понедельник премьер Японии Ясуо Фукуда (Yasuo Fukuda) косвенно подтвердил свое намерение поехать в Пекин, что может смягчить воздействие будущего императорского отказа на китайское руководство. 

В последний месяц от присутствия на церемонии открытия Игр уже отказались главы Германии, Франции, Польши, Чехии, британский принц Чарльз и некоторые другие высокопоставленные политики. В связи с этим, намерение пекинских властей "превзойти Грецию", где во время Олимпиады на ее открытие приехало более 60-ти руководителей различных стран, может не осуществиться. 

www.rian.ru

----------


## Нока

*Китай: обратный отсчёт до начала Олимпиады* 

AMNESTY INTERNATIONAL
Всё меньше времени остаётся для улучшения ситуации с правами человека.

Amnesty International призвала китайские власти немедленно прекратить репрессии в отношении китайских правозащитников в Пекине и других частях страны, а также в отношении участников акций протеста в Тибете и прилегающих к нему районах. Организация опубликовала соответствующий доклад «Китай: обратный отсчёт до начала Олимпиады. Нарушения прав человека могут бросить тень на олимпийское наследие».

«В преддверии Олимпийских игр гонения на активистов не только не уменьшились, но даже усилились», — заявила Генеральный секретарь Amnesty International Айрин Кан.

В Пекине и его окрестностях в рамках мероприятий по «зачистке» перед Олимпиадой, китайские власти подавляют выступления и задерживают мирных правозащитников. В последние дни в Тибете и прилегающих к нему районах полиция и военные при разгоне демонстраций грубо нарушали права человека.

«Подобные действия заставляют усомниться в том, что китайские власти всерьёз относятся к своим обязательствам улучшить ситуацию с правами человека накануне Олимпиады», — отметила Айрин Кан.

«Олимпийские игры до сих пор не послужили стимулом к проведению реформ. Если не будут приняты решительные меры, то Олимпиада в Пекине вряд ли станет позитивным примером в области соблюдения прав человека», — добавила Айрин Кан.

«До начала Игр остаётся всего четыре месяца, поэтому МОК и мировые лидеры должны твёрдо обозначить свою позицию. Если не выразить открыто свою озабоченность и не потребовать перемен, это может быть истолковано как молчаливое одобрение тех нарушений прав человека, которые допускают китайские власти при подготовке к Олимпиаде».

Amnesty International призывает китайские власти:

немедленно допустить в Тибет и прилегающие к нему районы следователей ООН и других независимых наблюдателей;

прекратить произвольные задержания, запугивание и подавление активистов;

отказаться от практики административных задержаний в качестве меры наказания;

обеспечить всем журналистам возможность полноценно и свободно освещать ситуацию в Китае;

освободить всех узников совести;

сократить количество преступлений, за которые предусмотрена смертная казнь, на пути к её полной отмене.

Основные выводы доклада

При разгоне акций протеста в Тибете и прилегающих к нему районах, власти применяли чрезмерную силу, в том числе со смертельным исходом. Amnesty International признаёт за государственной властью обязанность защищать людей и имущество от актов насилия, в том числе от нападений на китайцев-хань, по всей видимости, обусловленных этническими мотивами. Однако действия властей должны основываться на принципе необходимости и соразмерности, который закреплён в международных нормах по защите прав человека.

Учитывая многочисленные документальные подтверждения пыток и других форм жестокого обращения в Тибете, Amnesty International опасается, что задержанные тибетцы будут подвергнуты избиениям или другим видам злоупотребления властью. Некоторым из них грозит вынесение смертного приговора после несправедливого суда. Организация обращается к властям с призывом обнародовать имена, местонахождение и правовой статус всех задержанных, а также освободить всех тех, кто задержан исключительно за мирное выражение протеста.

СМИ практически полностью запрещено освещать ситуацию в Тибете и прилегающих к нему районах; это не только затрудняет подтверждение имеющихся сведений, но и является прямым нарушением официальных обещаний обеспечить «полную свободу прессы» при подготовке к Олимпиаде.

В докладе Amnesty International описаны факты преследования активистов-правозащитников за сообщения о нарушениях или высказывание ими опасений по поводу соблюдения прав человека в ходе Олимпиады в Пекине. Amnesty International призывает немедленно и безоговорочно освободить мирных активистов, задержанных исключительно за выражение ими своего мнения, в том числе:

активиста по защите земельных прав Ян Чуньлиня, которого приговорили 25 марта к пяти годам тюрьмы за «подстрекательство к подрывной деятельности» после того, как тот возглавил кампанию под девизом «Нам не нужна Олимпиада, нам нужны права человека». По имеющимся сведениям, под стражей его пытали, однако не предоставили ему возможности заявить об этом на суде.

пекинского активиста Ху Цзя, которого судили 18 марта за «подстрекательство к подрывной деятельности» в связи с его действиями по защите прав человека. До этого Ху Цзя уже провёл много месяцев под «домашним арестом». Его жена Цзэн Цзиньянь по-прежнему находится под тщательным надзором полиции дома, вместе с новорождённым ребёнком.

В результате «зачистки» накануне Олимпиады в Пекине также были задержаны тысячи человек, обратившихся к властям с петициями. Многих из них отправили обратно в те провинции, откуда они приехали. Такая практика напоминает систему «Задержание и репатриация», применявшуюся в отношении внутренних мигрантов и отменённую в 2003 году с большой помпой. Отмена этой системы воспринималась в Китае как значительный шаг на пути улучшения ситуации с правами человека. Некоторых просителей также направили на «трудовое перевоспитание», которое представляет собой ещё одну печально известную систему внесудебного задержания, давно нуждающуюся в реформировании.

Новые нормативные акты, принятые в прошлом году с целью расширения свободы выражения мнений для иностранных журналистов в Китае, не применялись на территории Тибета. Кроме того, некоторым журналистам в Пекине и других частях Китая не позволяли освещать острые темы. Сохранялись жёсткие ограничения на деятельность внутренних СМИ. Интернет-цензура также ужесточилась; в последнее время в Пекине были ликвидированы несколько новостных порталов, посвящённых проблеме ВИЧ/СПИДа. По имеющимся сведениям, в Пекине усилился контроль за передачей информации, включая СМС.

В докладе высказано одобрение по поводу официальных заверений в том, что в прошлом году в результате возобновившихся пересмотров дел Верховным народным судом, значительно сократилось число вынесенных и приведённых в исполнение смертных приговоров. Вместе с тем, Amnesty International вновь обращается к китайским властям с призывом обнародовать исчерпывающую общенациональную статистику по смертной казни в подтверждение подобных утверждений.

www.epochtimes.com.ua

----------


## Топпер

Москва, 26 октября 1995 г. Проект постановления Государственной Думы "О ситуации в Тибете", внесенный депутатом К. АРАКЧАА (группа "Новая региональная политика"), был предложен ею для обсуждения на сегодняшнем пленарном заседании нижней палаты российского парламента. 
В результате открытого голосования предложение поставить на обсуждение проект постановления "О ситуации в Тибете", набрав 103 голоса "за" при 3 воздержавшихся и 344 не принявших участия в голосовании, не было принято. "За" проголосовали 27 членов фракции Аграрной партии, 25 — "Выбора России", 1 — ДПР, 9 — "Женщин России", 7 — КПРФ, 1 — ЛДПР, 3 — ПРЕС, 2 — "ЯБЛока", 8 — "Новой региональной политики", 6 — группы "Россия", 5 — группы "Стабильность" и 9 независимых депутатов. 

("Буддизм России" № 24, с. 57-60)

----------


## Нока

*Калмыцкие монахи о ситуации в Тибете*

Тибетские Учителя на протяжении веков были духовными наставниками монгольских народов. Наши великие предшественники, такие как Нейджи-тоин, Зая-пандита, Боован Бадма, Намка-бакши, Тюгмюд Гавджи, геше Сопа и многие другие, приобрели свои знания в Тибете. И теперь тибетские монахи помогают нам в возрождении духовных традиций нашего народа. Калмыки и тибетцы – это народы-братья и мы, община калмыцких монахов, не можем быть безучастными в его протестах, против геноцида учиненных китайскими чиновниками в Тибете.

Нам, калмыкам, легко понять всю сложность сложившейся ситуацию, в которой находятся тибетцы, тем более что калмыцкий народ сам пережил тяжелые годы гонений и репрессий. Поэтому мы выражаем солидарность всему тибетскому народу в его протестах. Мы не имеем никаких предвзятостей в отношении китайцев как нации, но тоталитарный режим и его последствия говорят сами за себя. 

Во время подавления тибетского восстания в 1959 году, китайскими коммунистами были расстреляны и заключены в тюрьму 2 миллиона тибетцев, что составляет одну третью часть всего тибетского народа. Были разорены и разрушены 90% всех тибетских монастырей. Духовенство подверглось заключениям и расстрелам. Простолюдинов грабили и сжигали их дома. Все это было учинено китайской освободительной армией. Геноцид в отношении тибетского народа не прекратился и более того продолжается. Поэтому тибетцы и теперь вынуждены бежать от тоталитарного режима коммунистов в перенаселенную Индию.

Его Святейшество Далай-лама XIV прикладывал все усилия для решения тибетского вопроса мирным путем, но Китай отказывается идти на какие-либо компромиссы. Поэтому не удивительно, что после десятилетий «китайской глухоты» и не прекращающегося геноцида в Тибете, монахами и монахинями были предприняты более жесткие меры. Мы понимаем их, поскольку никто не скажет, что не станет защищать жизнь своих родных и близких в подобной ситуации. Весь калмыцкий народ был глубоко обеспокоен тем, что демонстрации в Тибете не обошлись без жертв. Но беспокойство переросло в возмущение всем верующим сообществом, когда китайские чиновники, применившие оружие и бронетехнику против демонстрантов, всю вину трагических событий произошедших в Лхасе, переложили на Его Святейшество Далай-ламу.

Народ возмущен информацией, расположенной на сайте Интерфакса от 1 апреля 2008 года «Китайская полиция располагает неоспоримыми доказательствами причастности Далай-ламы к беспорядкам в Тибете». Это голословное заявление вызывает, по меньшей мере, недоумение, оскорбляет религиозные чувства всех буддистов, считающих Его Святейшество Далай-ламу своим коренным духовным наставником. Его Святейшество Далай-лама на протяжении нескольких десятков лет неустанно воплощает в жизнь политику ненасилия, является примером высокой нравственности, истинного сострадания и альтруизма, за что и был награжден Нобелевской премией мира в 1989 году. 

Мы считаем недопустимой такого рода информацию, порочащую духовного лидера буддистов мира, являющуюся гнусной ложью и клеветой. Таким образом, китайцы пытаются прикрыть свой крах в правлении над Тибетом. Подтверждением этому служит заявление китайских тибетологов, адресованное председателю и правительству китайской народной республики, в котором есть следующее высказывание: «Сваливание причин беспорядков на Далай-ламу говорит только о нежелании китайского правительства признавать провалы в своей политике и работать над решением этих проблем, которые и являются подлинной причиной народного недовольства». Китайские чиновники наверно не знают, что их работа заключается в служении обществу, а не правлении над ним, а их безосновательное обвинение Далай-ламы во всех погрешностях по принципу «найти крайнего», только принижает их репутацию в мировом сообществе. 

Мы искренне возносим молитвы за всех тех, кто стал жертвой ошибок китайского правительства и искренне надеемся на то, что Китай признает свои ошибки и изменит политику в отношении тибетского народа. 

Община калмыцких монахов.
www.buddhisminkalmykia.ru

----------


## Нока

*Молебен памяти погибших*

6 апреля c 8.00 до 16.00 в Центральном хуруле «Бурхн Багшин Алтн Сюме» состоится молебен, посвященный памяти погибших в результате столкновений в Тибете и в поддержку политики Его Святейшества Далай ламы XIV по мирному разрешению тибетской проблемы. 
После молебна планируется проведение молитвенного шествия с зулом – лампадками от Центрального хурула к Пагоде семи дней. Подана заявка в мэрию города Элиста на проведение данного мероприятия.
Продолжается сбор подписей в поддержку мирного урегулирования ситуации в Тибете.

www.buddhisminkalmykia.ru

----------


## Топпер

Число погибших в результате массовых беспорядков в Тибете возросло до 19 человек. Среди погибших - один сотрудник правоохранительных органов. Как 22 марта передает радио "Маяк", ранее китайские источники сообщали, что участники погромов убили 13 "невинных граждан".

Во время беспорядков 241 полицейский получил ранения, 23 из них находятся в критическом состоянии. До 382 человек возросло число пострадавших среди гражданского населения. Общий экономический ущерб, вызванный беспорядками, составляет около 34,6 миллионов долларов.

Уже более 180 участников массовых беспорядков в Лхасе добровольно сдались в руки властей.

----------


## Jamtso

В прошлом году на своих лосарских лекциях Е.С. Далай-Лама упомянул, что некий очень высокопоставленный чиновник китайского правительства (намек на Мао) незадолго до своей смерти сказал: "Я хочу, чтобы ДЛ знал, что у меня под матрацем лежит трава куша. Я буду на ней умирать. Я хочу, чтобы ДЛ знал это". Так он выразил сожаление о содеянном с Тибетом. Может плотину китайского высшего чиновничества пробьет хоть какое-то понимание, в конце концов. Ведь всем придется умирать когда-то. Оракул НЕчунг сказал нам в ходе личной аудиенции, что Тибет непременно будет свободен.

----------


## Нока

*Тибетское правительство в изгнании опровергает пропаганду КПК о том, что тибетцы готовят отряды смертников* 
Китайские власти начали новый виток нападок на Далай-ламу, а также новую пропаганду о том, что тибетцы организовывают отряды смертников, чтобы продолжить борьбу. Тибетское правительство в изгнании опровергает эту информацию и требует от Пекина предоставить конкретные доказательства.

Как сообщило Центральное агентство новостей, тибетское правительство, которое находится в изгнании в Индии, заявило, что все эти обвинения со стороны официального Пекина, являются пропагандистскими методами, к тому же Далай-лама совсем не против проведения Олимпиады.

Представитель тибетского правительства в изгнании Тудан Санбо в интервью корреспонденту Центрального агентства новостей сказал: «Китайское правительство должно подкрепить свои обвинения доказательствами, а не такие серьёзные заявления просто так без всяких доказательств».

Тудан также сказал, что в буддизме самоубийство считается одним из самых тяжких грехов. Таким образом заявление китайских властей насчёт отрядов смертников звучит тем более как обычная пропаганда.

1 апреля представитель министерства безопасности КНР на пресс-конференции заявил, что в некоторых монастырях Лхасы, а также в местах проживания монахов полиция обнаружила и изъяла большое количество огнестрельного оружия и боеприпасов. Он также сообщил корреспондентам, что ради осуществления своих планов по отделению Тибета от Китая, тибетцы собираются сформировать группы смертников, и что они заявляют, что готовы принести себя в жертву.

Тудан Санбо отрицает, что у тибетцев есть какие либо планы нападения путём самоубийства. Он сказал: «Все акции протеста, которые мы проводим, являются ненасильственными. Исходя из учения буддизма, убивать себя в качестве нападения на кого-то, это неслыханное дело. Мы считаем, что человек является самым драгоценным существом в мире. Все эти бездоказательные обвинения со стороны КПК не принесут никакой пользы для восстановления хороших отношений между тибетцами и китайцами-хань».  

Китайская компартия также в своей пропаганде говорит, что у них давно есть доказательства, подтверждающие то, что беспорядки в Тибете 14 марта являются частью тщательно продуманных планов Далай-ламы, который хочет помешать провести пекинскую Олимпиаду.  

Но корреспонденты спрашивают: «Если китайские власти давно знали об этом, почему же они не приняли никаких мер, чтобы предотвратить беспорядки?»

www.epochtimes.ru

----------


## Нока

*Японский производитель ядер не будет участвовать в Олимпийских играх-2008* 

Ядра фирмы Tsuzitani использовались на Олимпийских играх в Атланте, Сиднее и Афинах. Однако во время Олимпийских игр-2008 в Пекине японская фирма по моральным соображениям решила отказаться от хорошего бизнеса.

«Думать только о  славе и репутации не всегда обязательно хорошо; лучше всего следовать своему сердцу», - заявил руководитель фирмы. После жестоких подавлений протестов в Тибете, он решил отказаться от предоставлении своей продукции на Олимпийских играх. Он принес извинения толкателям ядра за то, что в этот раз им придется обойтись без ядер Tsuzitani.

Компания Tsuzitani известна как лучший производитель ядер в мире.  Ее владелец изготавливает ядра сам. Из-за оптимального баланса его ядра пролетают до 2 м дальше, чем обычные ядра, поэтому они очень популярны среди спортсменов.

www.epochtimes.ru

----------


## Нока

*Тувинский монах Буян Лама и председатель Общества друзей Тибета Республики Тыва приняли участие в прямом эфире канала «Новый век»*

Председатель Общества друзей Тибета Республики Тыва Ульяна Опей-оол и тувинский буддийский монах Буян Лама вчера приняли участие в прямом эфире кызыльского телеканала «Новый Век». Гости были приглашены в студию для того, чтобы ответить на вопросы жителей российской буддийской республики о недавних событиях в Тибете.

«В последние дни китайцы усилили пропаганду, нацеленную против тибетского народа и Его Святейшества Далай-ламы, которого они обвиняют в режиссировании акций протеста, а также насилия в Тибете, - рассказал Буян Лама в телефонном интервью сайту www.savetibet.ru. – Поэтому мы сочли нужным донести до людей правду».

«Слова, которые используют китайская сторона и которые воспроизводят некоторые российские средства массовой информации, режут слух и глубоко печалят любого буддиста. Далай-лама перепробовал все мыслимые и немыслимые способы достижения мирного соглашения, но в ответ он по-прежнему слышит лишь чудовищные оскорбления и обвинения в совершении действий, несовместимых с буддийскими принципами», - отметил тувинский монах.

«Если китайцы правы, тогда ошибается весь остальной мир, считающий Далай-ламу человеком мира и сострадания. Если хотя бы малая толика этих обвинений верна, как тогда Его Святейшество мог получить Нобелевскую премию мира и Золотую медаль Конгресса США?» - заявили Ульяна Опей-оол и Буян Лама в прямом эфире телеканала «Новый век».

Гости подробно разъяснили зрителям истоки кризиса в Тибете, описав события 40-х годов, когда китайцы стали постепенно проникать в Тибет, окончательный захват власти в Тибете в 1959 году и последовавшее за этим народное восстание. 

«Тибетцы находятся в весьма плачевном положении уже 60 лет – очень долгий срок! – говорит Буян Лама. - Нарушаются все их права и свободы, в том числе жизненно важное для столь религиозного народа право на свободу вероисповедания».

По признанию тувинского монаха, они старались объяснить последние события в Тибете в том числе и на простых примерах. 
«Представьте себе, сказали мы зрителям, что в вашу квартиру ворвался незваный гость и не только не уходит, но и абсолютно игнорирует любые ваши призывы, по меньшей мере, жить с вами вместе на равных условиях. А что будет, если завтра, вместе того, чтобы прислушаться к вам, он станет в случае несогласия с ним угрожать вам физической расправой? Как долго вы сможете это терпеть?»

По словам буддийского монаха, для него крайне важным было объяснить тувинцам, что протесты тибетцев – результат безысходности того положения, в котором они оказались. «Они – не сепаратисты и не экстремисты, они просто хотят пользоваться теми же правами и свободами, что и китайцы. Единственная цель Далай-ламы – это обширная автономия в составе КНР, ничего больше», отметил он.

Председатель Общества друзей Тибета Республики Тыва Ульяна Опей-оол и буддийский монах Буян Лама призвали зрителей телеканала «Новый век» 6 апреля принять участие во всемирном молебне в память о погибших в результате столкновений в Тибете и за мирное урегулирование тибетской проблемы.

«Мы попросили всех тувинцев в этот день молиться вместе с нами, в буддийском храме или дома. Где бы они ни находились, в этот день они должны думать о своих братьях в Тибете и своем духовном лидере Его Святейшестве Далай-ламе».

О всемирном молебне о погибших в Тибете, запланированном на 6 апреля, объявил вчера Комитет солидарности с Тибетом.

Юлия Жиронкина
www.savetibet.ru – Сохраним Тибет!

----------


## Санников

Индия выразила поддержку Пекину в вопросе по Тибетскому автономному району КНР.
http://www.gazeta.ru/news/lenta/2008..._1199674.shtml

----------


## Санников

Испания отказывается байкотировать Олимпийские игры в Пекине
http://www.rian.ru/beijing2008/20080329/102498930.html

----------


## Санников

Король Норвегии против бойкота Пекинской Олимпиады
http://savetibet.ru/2008/02/03/olympics.html

----------


## Санников

Бразилия, Джибути и Кабо-Верде заявили о своей поддержке Пекина в вопросах территориальной целостности Китайской народной республики.
http://russian.people.com.cn/31521/6381941.html

----------


## Galina

*Пикет в Москве в поддержку тибетского народа состоится 3 апреля на набережной Тараса Шевченко*

Пикет состоится 3 апреля, в четверг с 15:00 до 18:00 на набережной Тараса Шевченко у "Гостиницы Украина".

Просмотреть на карте- http://maps.google.ru/maps?f=q&hl=ru...5&iw loc=addr

Проезд: 

До гостиницы "Украина" можно добраться
от:

М "Киевская" пешком, ориентир шпиль
высотной гостиницы "Украина".

----------


## Нока

*В Китае на 3,5 года посадили правозащитника, который выступал за независимость Тибета*

Евросоюз и США уже осудили приговор.
Создать впечатление гармонии и стабильности в преддверии Олимпиады у китайских властей пока не очень получается. Впрочем, вынесенный приговор их совсем не смущает. Согласно официальной версии 34-летний Ху Цзя вовсе не правозащитник. Он получил три с половиной года тюрьмы (цитируем по Рейтор) "за призывы к свержению государственного строя". Причиной ареста Ху Цзя стали его статьи, а также неоднократные интервью западным СМИ, в которых он резко критиковал китайские власти. Он боролся за права ВИЧ-инфицированных и свободу вероисповедания, кроме того поддерживал независимость Тибета. О необходимости немедленного освобождения правозащитника уже высказался официальный представитель Евросоюза в Пекине. С протестом выпустили и Соединенные штаты. Американский посол призвал китайцев хотя бы в год Олимпийских игр показать себя в лучшем свете и предпринять шаги по улучшению ситуации с соблюдением прав человека». Ответную реакцию МИДа КНР нельзя назвать любезной: ведомство заявило, что ни одна страна не имеет права вмешиваться во внутренние дела Китая под предлогом заботы о соблюдении прав человека, передает "Интерфакс". Между тем озабоченность Запада нарастает, поскольку две недели назад по похожим обвинениям посадили в тюрьму другого китайского правозащитника - Чуньлинь Яна. Между тем Тибет, защитники которого подвергаются репрессиям, собираются снова открыть для туристов. Как уточняют местные власти, иностранцы смогут попасть в столицу автономной области Лхасу, начиная с 1 мая. Напомним, с середины марта въезд был запрещён из-за массовых волнений, в которые переросли мирные демонстрации тибетских монахов. 
Зарубежные страны продолжают обсуждать возможный бойкот церемонии открытия Олимпиады в Пекине. От участия может отказаться Норвегия, сообщает Франс-пресс со ссылкой на норвежское министерство культуры и церкви. По некоторым данным, император Японии Акихито и члены его семейства также могут не приехать на открытие Летних игр.
www.echo.msk.ru

----------


## Нока

*Норвегия откажется от участия в церемонии открытия Олимпийских игр*

Норвегия, возможно, откажется от участия в церемонии открытия Олимпийских игр в Китае. Таким образом, страна выразит протест против «нарушений прав человека и насилия в Тибете».
Некоторые общественные организации и ряд западных политиков предлагают бойкотировать Олимпиаду-2008 в связи с ситуацией в Тибете, где начавшиеся 10 марта несанкционированные демонстрации с требованием предоставления независимости привели к гибели 18 человек, 623 были ранены.
«Я задаю себе вопрос, должны ли мы присутствовать там на политическом уровне. Если мы не поедем и другие страны пригрозят тем же, то это будет ясным сигналом для китайских властей и, возможно, заставит их действовать», - заявил норвежский министр по делам культуры и церкви Тронда Гиске.
«Китай хочет, чтобы игры прошли успешно, и он может этого добиться, если будет прислушиваться к мнению международного сообщества», - добавил он.
Гиске должен представлять норвежское правительство на церемонии открытия Олимпийских игр в Пекине в августе этого года, сообщает РИА «Новости» со ссылкой на AFP.
www.rian.ru

----------


## Нока

*Церемонию открытия Игр-2008 пропустит ещё один политик - президент Бразилии*
Президент Бразилии Лула-Луис Игнасио да Силва не посетит открытие Олимпийских игр в Пекине. Официальная версия отказа гласит, что это не связано с бойкотом игр, событиями в Тибете, или нарушением Китаем прав человека. По заверениям советника президента по международным делам Аурелио Маркоса Гарсии, президент даже не планировал свою поездку в Китай. 

В последний месяц от присутствия на церемонии открытия Игр уже отказались Император Японии, главы Германии, Франции, Польши, Чехии, Эстонии, британский принц Чарльз и некоторые другие высокопоставленные политики. 

Некоторые из них прямо заявляют, что их отказ приехать на открытие Игр связан с недавними событиями в Тибете, другие называют более дипломатичные причины. 

В связи с этим, намерение пекинских властей "превзойти Грецию", где во время Олимпиады на её открытие приехало более 60-ти руководителей различных стран, может не осуществиться. 

www.rus.newsru.ua

----------


## Топпер

*Тибетолог: попытки восстановить в Тибете единую светско-духовную власть встретят протест всех местных этносов*
---------------------------------------------------------------
Единая светско-духовная власть в Тибете бесповоротно отошла в прошлое, и попытки любого человека восстановить ее на территории Тибета обязательно встретят решительный протест всех местных этнических народностей. Об этом заявил директор Научно-исследовательского отдела Китайского центра тибетологии Лянь Сянминь, выступая перед китайскими и зарубежными журналистами в Пресс-Канцелярии Госсовета КНР. 

Лянь Сянминь, который специально занимался историей Тибета 1947 года, сказал, что тогдашний Тибет находился под единой светско- духовной властью. В том году живой Будда Раджэн, который в свое время занимал пост регента Тибета, скончался из-за преследований тибетских властей, что вызвало недовольство и протест со стороны части монахов Храма Сэра. Храм Сэра был впоследствии окружен войсками тибетских властей и сильно поврежден. 

"При единой светско-духовной власти может возникать множество трагедий", -- сказал тибетолог, добавив, что разделение в Тибете светской и религиозной власти -- это исторический прогресс. Далай- лама 14-й до сих пор осуществляет единую светско-духовную власть. Это идет в разрез с ходом истории. 

"Я желаю видеть, что буддийские монахи читают буддийские сутры в монастырях. Я готов вести научные дискуссии с адептами тибетского буддизма, -- сказал он. -- Но я ни в коем случае не согласен с участием множества монахов из секты Гелугпа / "Желтошапочники"/, включая Далай-ламу 14-го, в политике". 

"Желательно, чтобы религиозные деятели занимались только вопросами религии и отправления культа, оставляя политику политическим деятелям", -- сказал Лянь Сянминь. 

Говоря об акциях протеста нескольких сотен монахов из Храма Джэпун, имевших место 10--11 марта в Лхасе, тибетолог сказал, что граждане КНР должны выражать свои политические требования легальными средствами. -о-

Источник:Агентство Синьхуа

----------


## Galina

*Для задержания буддистов пригнали 11 автобусов*

Около сотни человек собрались у московской гостиницы «Украина» на пикет в поддержку «свободы Тибета». На транспарантах пикетчиков требование: «Прекратить убийства тибетцев»». 

Поводом для пикета стали беспорядки в столице Тибета Лхасе, начавшиеся с противостояния между последователями духовного лидера Далай-ламы и официальными властями Китая. 

- Понимаете, сейчас там идут гонения, геноцид, убийства. Мы хотим прекратить это с помощью мирового сообщества, - пояснил LIFE.RU участвующий в пикете представитель Далай-ламы в России, СНГ и Монголии господин Таши.

Пикет планировали провести у китайского посольства, однако префектура Западного административного округа Москвы не дала на это разрешение, взамен предложив буддистам сквер Тараса Шевченко. Милиции на пикете немного, зато для задержания возможных зачинщиков беспорядков пригнали 11 автобусов. Впрочем, буддисты не чувствуют агрессии со стороны стражей порядка. 

 - Мы делаем все по закону, ничего не нарушаем, поэтому они должны нас понять и они нас понимают, - говорит господин Таши. - И я вам могу сказать, что народ России весь за нас. Россияне выражают свою солидарность с нами, поддерживают. 

Ситуация в Тибете обострилась 10 марта, когда власти разогнали демонстрацию, посвященную 49-й годовщине восстания в Лхасе, закончившегося изгнанием Далай-ламы. Официальный Пекин утверждает, что за три недели беспорядков в Тибете погибли 20 человек. Тибетское правительство в изгнании сообщает о 140 погибших и тысячах раненых. В свою очередь, китайские власти называют сторонников Далай-ламы провокаторами, которые добиваются своих политических целей, шантажируя угрозами инициировать бойкот со стороны мировой общественности Олимпийских игр в Пекине. 



Журналисты:
Тимур Докторов
http://life.ru/video/924/

----------


## Топпер

* и других западных СМИ возмутили пользователей Интернет*
-------------------------------------------------------------

В начале марта этого года в Лхасе, административном центре Тибетского автономного района, произошли серьезные действия насилия – избиения, погромы, грабежи и поджоги, освещая эти инциденты, ряд зарубежных СМИ передал большое количество сообщений, не соответствующих действительности, что вызвало возмущение многочисленных китайских и зарубежных интернет-пользователей. Одни из них даже стихийно создали веб-сайт под названием «anti-cnn». Это название означает протест против передачи CNN недостоверных репортажей. Этот сайт  в предисловии заявил: «Наш сайт, созданный по собственной инициативе пользователей Интернета, является некоммерческим, неправительственным сайтом, предназначенным для разоблачения СМИ, которые в своих необъективных сообщениях искажают факты. Мы не выступаем против самого СМИ, а против необъективного сообщения неких СМИ. Мы не против народов Запада, но против предубеждения».

На состоявшейся 27 марта очередной пресс-конференции МИД КНР западный журналист задал вопрос, пользуется ли этот сайт поддержкой со стороны китайского правительства? Представитель МИД Цинь Ган ответил, что упомянутый журналистом факт отражает своего рода социальное явление, о котором СМИ стоило бы подумать. Надо посмотреть на сообщения западных СМИ. Разве еще нужно, чтобы правительство Китая разожгло такое социальное явление. Это представляет собой сознательное осуждение и критику населения Китая из различных кругов в отношении безответственных репортажей, нарушающих профессиональную мораль.

CNN является известным СМИ США, которое все время подчеркивает необходимость объективно и справедливо информировать о новостях, однако, освещая произошедшие в Лхасе насильственные акты, некоторые западные СМИ, представителем которых стал CNN, передали множество материалов, не соответствующих действительности.-о-

Источник:<<Жэньминь жибао>> он-лайн

----------


## Galina

*Пикет в защиту Тибета* 

Пикет в защиту Тибета состоялся сегодня в Москве на площади около гостиницы "Украина". Участвовало около 120 человек: представители Центра тибетской култьуры и информации, буддийские монахи, российские буддисты, представители этнических общин традиционно буддистких народов, а также активисты движения "Оборона".

Основными лозунгами акции были: "Free Tibet!", "Свободу Тибету!", "Мирные переговоры с Далай-Ламой!", "Освободите Панчен-Ламу!", "Российские буддисты, Далай-Лама, Тибет!". Монахи исполняли буддисткие песнопения и молитвы на русском и тибетском языках. Участники акции держали флаги Тибета, портреты Далай-Ламы, фотографии преступлений КНР в Тибете, плакаты на русском и английском языках, помимо вышеперечесленных лозунгов содержащие требования прекратить заселение Тибета этническими китайцами, прекращения убийств(в т.ч. детей), освобождения тибетских политзаключенных, а также требования выхода Китая из Тибета.

Площадь перед гостиницей "Украина" во время проведения пикета была загорожена автобусами таким образом, чтобы никто из прохожих не увидел пикета, проход на пикет со стороны набережной Тараса Шевченко был перекрыт. По окончании пикета милиция попыталась незаконно задержать организаторов акции якобы за "превышение числа участников", однако, задержания удалось избежать.

Некоторые фотографии:  http://www.ljplus.ru/img4/a/l/al_31f/tibet1.jpg
http://www.ljplus.ru/img4/a/l/al_31f/tibet2.jpg
http://www.ljplus.ru/img4/a/l/al_31f/tibet3.jpg
http://www.ljplus.ru/img4/a/l/al_31f/tibet4.jpg

http://community.livejournal.com/ru_.../12691455.html

----------


## Galina

*К месту проведения пикета в поддержку Тибета в Москве прислали 11 автобусов – на всякий случай*

Долгожданный пикет в поддержку Тибета и политики Его Святейшества Далай-ламы все же состоялся в Москве. Организаторам пришлось проявить недюжинное терпение и настойчивость для того, чтобы убедить власти Москвы в том, что российские буддисты, традиционно исповедовавшие тибетскую форму буддизма, имеют неотъемлемое право заявить о своей позиции в отношении недавних событий в Тибете.

«Мы выражаем безоговорочную поддержку миротворческим усилиям Его Святейшества Далай-ламы, направленным на прекращение насилия в Тибете и начало диалога с руководством КНР по вопросу предоставления тибетцам подлинной автономии в составе КНР», говорится в обращении, которое организаторы пикета планируют направить правительству Российской Федерации.

«Считаем совершенно беспочвенными и недопустимыми обвинения, высказанные китайской стороной в адрес Его Святейшества Далай-ламы, являющегося духовным лидером трех буддийских республик России и влиятельным духовным авторитетом для миллионов людей доброй воли», указывается в документе.

Организаторы дважды направляли заявку на проведение пикета возле посольства КНР в Москве, однако после долговременных согласований смогли добиться лишь предложения перенести пикет на набережную Тараса Шевченко у гостиницы «Украина». По словам организаторов, они приняли это предложение Префектуры Западного административного округа, «понимая, насколько долгим может оказаться процесс дальнейших согласований и руководствуясь искренним желанием провести пикет в самые ближайшие сроки, чтобы выразить свою поддержку народу Тибета».

Буддисты и друзья Тибета указывают при этом, что «оставляют за собой право настаивать на проведении дальнейших пикетов и митингов у посольства КНР до тех пор, пока Китайская народная республика не уделит должного внимания предложениям Его Святейшества Далай-ламы XIV».

По их словам, пикет в поддержку Тибета и политики Далай-ламы «не может быть отнесен к публичным мероприятиям антикитайской направленности», как это было указано в письме первого заместителя префекта Западного административного округа города Москвы г-на А.Ф.Елизарова, предложившего организаторам изменить место проведения пикета.

«Политика Срединного Пути Его Святейшества Далай-ламы, духовного лидера Тибета и трех буддийских регионов России (Калмыкии, Бурятии, Тувы), которую разделяют и поддерживают организаторы и участники пикета, направлена на укрепление суверенитета, территориальной целостности и безопасности Китайской народной республики», указывалось в ответном письме, направленном организаторами в адрес Префектуры.

Количество баннеров, плакатов и ярких тибетских флагов, которые пикетчики принесли с собой к гостинице «Украина», поразила московскую милицию, пригнавшую к берегу Москвы реки 11 автобусов, на всякий случай. Но даже милиции пришлось признать, что участники пикета, среди которых были калмыки, тувинцы, буряты, русские буддисты из разных городов, а также тибетцы, проживающие в России, были очень мирными и хотели лишь одного – чтобы их голоса были услышаны.

Очевидно, что участники уделили очень много времени подготовке баннеров и плакатов. Среди призывов, прочесть которые можно было сегодня на фоне Белого дома: «Мы с Далай-ламой!», «Ху Цзиньтао, ты знаешь, что Тибет прав!», «Тибетцы – наши братья!» и «Далай-лама, добро пожаловать в Калмыкию!».

Представитель Его Святейшества далай-ламы в России, Монголии и странах СНГ сердечно поблагодарил всех участников пикета за их сострадание и поддержку и подтвердил, что россияне принимают трагедию Тибета близко к сердцу.

Пикеты в поддержку Тибета, а также молебны в память о погибших тибетцах проходят в эти дни во всех трех буддийских регионах России (Калмыкии, Бурятии и Туве).

Юлия Жиронкина

ФОТО: http://savetibet.ru/2008/04/03/moscow_tibet.html

----------


## Нока

*Тибетские монахи протестуют против «промывания мозгов»* 

Как сообщило радио Voice of Tibet Foundation, 2 апреля произошло столкновение между монахами монастыря Сива и представителями властей. Монахи протестовали против того, что власти заставляют их проходить так называемое «воспитание патриотизма», а также требует, чтобы они клеветали на Далай-ламу.

29 марта местные власти китайской компартии организовали рабочую группу, которая приехала в монастырь Сива, расположенный в уезде Гарцзэ провинции Сычуань и провела там собрание. На собрании они заявили, что недавние беспорядки в Лхасе и других районах были планомерно организованы Далай-ламой, а также потребовали, чтобы все монахи высказались против духовного лидера тибетцев. Но монахи отказались это сделать.

Представители властей начали уговаривать монахов сотрудничать с ними, но последние начали громко скандировать «Нам нужна свобода», «Приветствуем Далай-ламу» и т.д. Затем они перевернули два автомобиля, на котором приехала рабочая группа. К месту событий сразу же прибыли солдаты и вооружённая полиция, которые окружили монастырь и запретили монахам выходить из него. В настоящее время пока нет информации о том, был ли кто нибудь из монахов арестован.

www.epochtimes.ru

----------


## Топпер

*помещений школ, которым был нанесен ущерб в ходе беспорядков 14 марта в Лхасе*
----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Как сообщили в Управлении образования Тибетского автономного района, 600 тыс юаней в виде целевых средств будут выделены на ремонт помещений 7 школ, которым был нанесен материальный ущерб в результате массовых беспорядков, произошедших 14 марта в Лхасе. 

По сообщению, в Лхасе насчитывается *5 вузов, 14 средних и 17 начальных городских школ, в которых учатся более 70 тыс человек*. В ходе беспорядков некоторые учителя получили травмы в результате избиений со стороны антиобщественных элементов, экономический ущерб, нанесенный учебным заведениям, составил около 2,61 млн юаней. 17 марта занятия в школах и вузах Лхасы были возобновлены. -о-

Источник:Агентство Синьхуа

----------


## Гьямцо

Организатор бойкота Игр-1980: «Олимпиада – это всегда политика»
Протестующие хотят помешать разгореться пекинскому олимпийскому огню Кенан Алиев 

31.03.08 Напряжение вокруг Олимпиады-2008 нарастает. Многие политики и общественные организации призывают бойкотировать ее в знак протеста против событий в Тибете. Тем временем, в понедельник в столицу КНР б ыл торжественно доставлен из Греции олимпийский огонь.
За несколько месяцев эстафеты спортсмены пронесут олимпийский огонь через половину земного шара. 8 августа в Пекине состоится официальное открытие Игр-2008. На церемонии окрытия не будут присутствовать канцлер Германии Ангела Меркель, президенты Польши, Чехии и Эстонии. В ближайшие выходные совет министров иностранных дел Евросоюза намерен обсудить предложение о бойкоте Олимпиады.
Корреспондент РС побеседовал с Нельсоном Ледски, руководившим в 1980 году штабом группы бойкота Московской Олимпиады:
- Я был главой группы государственного департамента США, которая занималась организацией бойкота Олимпиады 1980 года. Мы призывали все страны бойкотировать московские Игры в знак протеста против вторжения Советского Союза в Афганистан.

- Афганистан был единственной причиной бойкота?
- Он был главной причиной. У США был не слишком большой выбор способов протеста против советского вторжения. Белый дом принял решение присоединиться к этому бойкоту вместе с другими странами, которые были возмущены действиями русских в Афганистане. Решение о проведении Олимпиады в Москве было принято задолго до этих событий, и мы решили, что таким образом сможем повлиять на Советский союз.

- Как было принято это решение? Кто был основным идеологом бойкота?
- Главными инициаторами идеи бойкота были Великобритания, Канада и США. Правительства этих стран договорились о бойкоте в январе 1980. Правда, в итоге Англия и Канада не приняли участия в протесте. Бойкот поддержали около 70 стран, включая *Китай,* Саудовскую Аравию и почти весь исламский мир, который был возмущен действиями русских. В акции приняли участие многие страны третьего мира, некоторые страны Европы и Латинской Америки.

- Сколько человек работало с вами?
- Три или четыре человека в государственном департаменте. Мы вели переговоры с другими странами, участвовавшими в подготовке бойкота. Было проведено несколько встреч на международном уровне, в которых, что забавно, активнейшее участие принимал и *Китай*.
Подготовка к нему продолжалась почти год. Было много любопытных моментов. Участие *Китая* в этом мероприятии само по себе было странным. Участие социалистической Румынии, возглавляемой Чаушеску - тоже. Я помню, как Мохаммед Али сначала подписал заявление Картера о бойкоте, а затем во время поездки в Африку и Азию, неожиданно передумал. Жители Нигерии убедили его отказаться. Было много комичного, серьезного и даже трагичного. Именно поэтому я не призываю к нему сейчас.

- Что побудило *Китай* присоединиться к бойкоту?
- Они тоже были против вторжения в Афганистан. Их политика в целом в то время была антисоветской. *Китай* тогда убеждал страны Азии и Африки принять поддержать бойкот Московских Игр.

- Были ли силы в США, заинтересованные в американском участии в Московской Олимпиаде по экономическим причинам?
- NBC заплатила 75 миллионов долларов за права на трансляцию Игр, и им не хотелось терять эти деньги. Но под давлением правительства США NBC и многие другие телекомпании в итоге не стали показывать Олимпиаду. И многие другие американские компании, заинтересованные в участии в Московских Играх, также были вынуждены отказаться.

- Был ли момент, когда бойкот Московской Олимпиады казался вам неудачным ходом? Вы вели какие-то переговоры с Советским Союзом?
- Да, у нас была дискуссия с русскими. Я лично никогда не считал бойкот единственно верным решением. Не считаю я так и в 2008. Но иногда это единственный более-менее действенный способ повлиять на ситуацию, в особенности в области прав человека.

- Как удалось справиться с возражениями американских спортсменов против бойкота?
- Многие американские спортсмены были не согласны с решением НОК США поддержать протест правительства. Мы получали много писем. Я помню много таких встреч, где приходилось подолгу убеждать спортсменов, годами готовившихся к Московской Олимпиаде, почему их просят не участвовать. Но в итоге правительство США их убедило, и американская сборная не поехала в Москву.

- Вы ожидали ответного бойкота Советского Союза в 1984 году? Чей бойкот в итоге оказался эффективнее?
- По-моему, бойкот Лос-Анджелеса был бесполезен. Игры не только состоялись, но и принесли прибыль организаторам. В 1980 рсские потеряли много денег, в Московских Играх было меньше участников и престижа.
Я не уверен, достиг ли бойкот поставленной цели. Это был удар по Советскому Союзу, и по престижу Олимпиады в целом. Идея бойкота Игр в *Китае,* где нарушаются права человека, привлекательна для многих. Я не в том положении, чтобы судить. Но у меня вызывает уважение позиция Франции, которая говорит о невозможности полноценного участия в Олимпиаде до тех пор, пока *Китай* не прекратит ущемления прав людей.

- То есть вы считаете, что таким образом можно реально повлиять на ситуацию в *Китае*?
- Это не панацея. Я не знаю, что на самом деле думает о ситуации в Тибете правительство США или других стран. Вмешаться в эту ситуацию напрямую не может ни Восток, ни Запад. А вот выразить свою позицию на Олимпийских Играх можно. Хотя, насколько мне известно, МОК и национальные олимпийские комитеты однозначно настроены против бойкота. Я считаю, что акция 1980 года была важна и полезна, она все же повлияла на ситуацию в Афганистане. Возможно, это чуть ли не единственный способ вмешаться в происходящее сегодня в Тибете или Бирме.

- Считаете ли вы удачной идеей смешивать политику и спорт?
- Теоретически спорт должен быть отделен от политики. На практике все в Олимпийском движении основано на политике - выбор места проведения, сам процесс проведения Игр. Олимпиада - это спортивно-политическое мероприятие.

- Будете ли вы смотреть пекинские Игры?
- Нет. Я не любитель бега или плавания. Я фанат бейсбола и не понимаю, почему его исключили из списка олимпийских видов спорта. Так что у меня есть своя причина для бойкота. Но я, конечно, шучу.
http://www.svobodanews.ru/Article/20...170222713.html

----------


## Юрий Никифоров

"Сядьте и расскажите"

В дискуссии на тему «Следует ли проводить Олимпийские игры в Китае?» противники бойкота чаще всего говорят: «Бойкот не поможет восстановить права человека». Сторонники бойкота убеждают: «Участие в Играх укрепляет тоталитарный режим». А китайские власти, между тем, не слушая ни тех, ни других, гнут свою линию, следуя славным коммунистическим традициям. 

Как вы думаете, чем они отметили у себя в стране зажжение Олимпийского огня в Греции? Миролюбивыми заявлениями? Амнистией политзаключенным? Обещаниями подумать о независимости для Тибета? Ничего подобного! Новым приговором китайскому диссиденту. День в день, 24 марта. 

Ян Чунлинь (Yang Chunlin) приговорен к 5 годам тюрьмы за сбор подписей под открытым письмом «Нам нужны права человека, а не Олимпиада». Эту кампанию он вместе с двумя другими жителями провинции Хэйлунцзян Ван Гуилинем (Wang Guilin) и Ю Чан-у (Yu Changwu) начал в июне 2007 года. 

Он уже успел собрать 10 тысяч подписей, но 6 июля прошлого года его задержала полиция и предъявила обвинение в «подстрекательстве к свержению государственной власти». 19 февраля 2008 года он предстал перед судом. Согласно сообщениям из Китая, в заключении его подвергали пыткам. На суде прокуратура заявила, что инициированная им петиция «очернила международный имидж Китая». 

Два других инициатора сбора подписей под этой петицией — Ю Чан-у и Ван Гуилинь — уже направлены в лагеря трудового перевоспитания, что в Китае не требует даже судебной процедуры. 

До своего ареста Ян Чунлинь защищал в суде интересы свыше 40 тысяч крестьян, у которых конфисковали землю в ходе проводящихся в Китае реформ. В 2006 году он принимал участие в голодовке в защиту гражданских прав, которую держал известный адвокат и правозащитник Гао Чжишэн (Gao Zhisheng). Таким образом, китайская госбезопасность давно знает Ян Чунлиня и имеет к нему много претензий. Но на судебные репрессии пошли именно сейчас. 

Репрессии эти хотя и демонстративные, но не единственные. 18 марта известный правозащитник Ху Цзя (Jia) предстал перед Судом средней ступени № 1 Пекина. Обвинение против Ху Цзя формулировалось как «подстрекательство к свержению государственной власти» и было связано с публикациями в интернете материалов о правах человека в КНР, в частности статьи «Действительная ситуация в предолимпийском Китае». Власти не допустили на суд жену Ху Цзя и его адвоката. Приговор Ху Цзя еще не объявлен. 

Вот так в Китае поступают с теми, кто возражает против проведения Олимпиады в своей стране. 5 лет тюрьмы за сбор подписей под петицией! И не случайно приговор оглашен в столь торжественный для будущей Олимпиады день — день зажжения Олимпийского огня. 

Китайские власти ясно дают понять всему миру: мы в своей стране будем делать с нашими гражданами все, что захотим, это наше внутреннее дело, не суйтесь к нам со своими правами человека. Мы специально объявим приговор именно в этот знаменательный день, а вы проглотите это молча, потому что вы цените спорт, цените сотрудничество с нами, цените наши рынки и наши дешевые рабочие руки. 

И ведь, как это ни ужасно, их расчет верен. Промолчат. Проглотят. Сделают вид, что ничего не заметили — ни приговоров диссидентам, ни расстрела демонстраций, ни оккупации Тибета. Ах, оставьте, у нас тут праздник, не мешайте нам веселиться! Мы не хотим проблем, мы хотим мира. О, спорт! Ты — мир! 

Немногочисленные голоса протеста тонут в радостном хоре бескомпромиссных любителей спорта. Когда весь мир с придыханием следил за церемонией зажжения огня, а в Пекине судили Ян Чунлиня, торжества в Греции омрачила только акция руководителя правозащитной организации «Репортеры без границ» Роббера Менара и двух его коллег, которые развернули транспарант «Объявите бойкот стране, которая нарушает права человека». 

А судебный процесс в Пекине вообще мало кто заметил. Это и понятно. Иначе как утверждать, что в Китае все не так уж плохо, что нельзя наказывать весь мир за поведение китайских властей, что спорт и политика несовместимы. 

Расскажите это лучше Ян Чунлиню, которого осудили на той неделе в Пекине, и Ху Цзя, который сейчас ждет приговора. Расскажите им про то, как выгодно иметь экономические отношения с Китаем, как важно провести XXIX Олимпийские игры; расскажите им, что права человека — это абстракция, что здоровый прагматизм — это хорошо и выгодно. 

Расскажите им, что спорт — это мир. Сядьте с ними в одну камеру на весь срок и расскажите. 

http://www.hro1.org/node/1731

----------


## Топпер

Тема постепенно переходит с ситуации в Тибете на бойкот Олимпиады.

Это, всё же, несколько разные вопросы. Просьба размещать материалы ближе к теме.

----------


## Galina

*В Москве состоялся пикет в поддержку Тибета* 

Дата: 04-04-2008  Юлия ЦИГУН.   
Великая Эпоха ( The Epoch Times ) - международный информационный проект: www.epochtimes.ru


3 апреля в Москве, рядом с гостиницей «Украина», состоялся пикет в поддержку Тибета. Из трех отведенных часов на проведение мероприятия, акция продолжалась лишь полтора часа, так как, по словам одного из сотрудников правоохранительных органов, вместо заявленных 100 человек на пикете собралось 119. 

Участников пикета «спрятали» от возможных глаз настолько, что даже оградили рядом автобусов, чтобы никто случайный не увидел  и не услышал того, о чем буддисты хотели сообщить общественности.

По словам главного редактора сайта  «Сохраним Тибет!» Юлии Жиронкиной, участники акции собрались с целью «выразить сострадание жертвам насильственного подавления мирных выступлений тибетского населения на территории КНР, а также выразить стремление добиться прекращения кровопролития в тибетских регионах на китайской территории». 

*Не верьте компартии Китая!*

Как рассказал уполномоченный представитель его святейшества Далай-ламы ХIV в странах СНГ, Монголии и России г-н Таши, та информация, которая есть на телевидении о происходящем в Тибете, предоставлена только китайской стороной. И те люди, которые не имеют полной информации, могут думать, что тибетцы нарушают правопорядок. «По предоставленной Китаем информации, только несколько тибетцев были убиты, по нашим данным – около 140 человек», - говорит г-н Таши.

По его словам, ситуация в Тибете до сих пор остается напряженной. В интервью корреспонденту «Великой Эпохи» г-н Таши рассказал, что представители китайских властей ночами ходят по домам и забирают людей. Даже родственники не знают, что произошло с арестованными, куда их забрали.

Помимо этого, волнения продолжаются. Раненые тибетцы не могут обратиться за квалифицированной помощью в те клиники, которые расположены в Тибете, так как непременно будут арестованы. Поэтому крайне важно, чтобы международные организации здравоохранения получили доступ в Тибет и смогли оказать медицинскую помощь раненым тибетцам. 

«Сейчас китайцы говорят, что в Лхасе ситуация нормализовалась, - рассказывает г-н Таши. -  Тогда почему международная пресса не может поехать в Тибет и оставаться там для изучения ситуации? Если им нечего прятать, нечего скрывать, тогда почему нет доступа для журналистов?» 

По его словам, лишь очень ограниченная группа смогла с однодневным визитом посетить Тибет. «Китайская сторона этим хотела показать, что в Тибете все в порядке, - говорит г-н Таши. - Но даже это у них не получилось». Он рассказал о том, что когда группа журналистов подошла к самому главному храму Джоканг, «20-30 монахов смогли прорваться через оцепление и сказать иностранным журналистам о том, что у них нет свободы». «Эти тибетские монахи сказали им прямо в лицо: не верьте компартии Китая, все, что говорят китайцы, это ложь», - рассказал г-н Таши.

*Лживые обвинения* 

По словам г-на Таши, компартия Китая выдвинула версию, что тибетцы сами ломают дома, магазины, поджигают автомобили. Более того, рассказал он, Китай недавно выдвинул чудовищное обвинение, сказав, что организатором волнений, которые происходят в Тибете, является Далай-лама. Компартия Китая прикрепила к Далай-ламе ярлык террориста. «Если вы выступаете с такими обвинениями, то предоставьте факты, - обратился он к китайскому правительству. - Сейчас всему миру стало известно, что в Тибете творится несправедливость. И мы верим в то, что рано или поздно справедливость восторжествует».

8 статья российско-китайского договора нарушает права российских граждан и основы конституции

Важно отметить, что изначально пикет планировали провести у Посольства КНР, однако префектура Западного административного округа Москвы не согласовала место проведения мероприятия, предложив взамен сквер Тараса Шевченко. Причина переноса акции была изложена в ответе префектуры ЗАО на поданное уведомление. «Проведение публичных мероприятий антикитайской направленности противоречит нормам «Договора о добрососедстве, дружбе и сотрудничестве между КНР и РФ от 16.07.2001 в частности статьи 8, где определено, что ни одна из сторон не допускает создания и деятельности на своей территории организаций и групп, наносящих ущерб суверенитету, безопасности и территориальной целостности другой договаривающейся стороне», - говорится в ответном письме от префектуры ЗАО, приведенном на сайте «Сохраним Тибет!». 

По словам Ю. Жиронкиной, данная акция в защиту Тибета не может быть отнесена к публичным мероприятиям антикитайской направленности, так как политика Срединного Пути Его Святейшества Далай-ламы «направлена на укрепление суверенитета, территориальной целостности и безопасности Китайской народной республики».

«Мы не имеем ничего против самого китайского народа, - говорит г-н Таши. - Тибетцы и китайцы являются соседствующими народами. Мы выступаем только против притеснения тибетцев, поскольку на территории Тибета происходят аресты, убийства, геноцид».

Напомним, что именно со ссылкой на 8 статью российско-китайского договора префектура ЗАО также не согласовывает проведение публичных мероприятий напротив Посольства КНР и последователям духовной практики Фалуньгун, которые требуют от правящей в Китае компартии прекратить репрессии практикующих, заключенных в тюрьмы и трудовые лагеря Китая, из живых тел которых массово извлекают внутренние органы для продажи. 

Получается, что согласно данной статье, независимо от того, наносит стране ущерб та или иная организация или нет, это определяется не нормами международного права, а КПК и Кремлем. По словам одного из участников пикета, «из-за подписанных договоренностей с КНР в России нарушаются права граждан и основы конституции».

*Необходимо остановить насилие!*

Посланник его святейшества Далай-ламы в России Геше обратил внимание журналистов на фотографии погибших невинных людей, у которых в руках не было оружия, и призвал СМИ информировать общественность о происходящем насилии в Тибете. «Если весь мир будет молчать, то это насилие будет преумножаться», - говорит он. 

Представитель Его Святейшества далай-ламы в России, Монголии и странах СНГ сердечно поблагодарил всех участников пикета за их сострадание и поддержку и подтвердил, что россияне принимают трагедию Тибета близко к сердцу.

Напомним, что пикеты в поддержку Тибета, а также молебны в память о погибших тибетцах проходят в эти дни во всех трех буддийских регионах России (Калмыкии, Бурятии и Туве).

http://www.epochtimes.ru/content/view/16101/3/


Еще фотографии с сайта - http://www.epochtimes.ru/content/view/16101/3/1/1/
http://www.epochtimes.ru/content/view/16101/3/1/2/

----------


## Топпер

*спланированным актом насилия*
------------------------------------------------------------------------


Российский Фонд стратегической культуры на днях в своем веб-сайте опубликовал статью "Тибет: спланированное насилие", написанную профессором Центра по изучению вопросов России и Азии при Индийском университете имени Джавахарлала Неру Аруном Моханти. В статье отмечается, что последняя волна насилия в Тибете была блестяще спланирована, и имела целью привлечь внимание мирового сообщества к проблемам Тибета за несколько месяцев до торжественного открытия 8 августа 2008 года в Пекине Олимпийских игр. 

В статье говорится, что события в Тибете не стали чем-то совершенно неожиданным. 
Удивляет их тщательно спланированный характер и масштаб насильственных действий в Лхасе. На самом же деле, инцидент, вспыхнувший в Лхасе 14 марта 2008 года, был результатом действий толпы воинствующих монахов, выступивших одновременно с так и не состоявшимся маршем через индийскую границу на Тибет нескольких других групп монахов. 
Беснующиеся мятежники убивали и калечили мирных жителей, поджигали дома и магазины и грабили их, причинив огромный ущерб муниципальной и частной собственности. 
Действия участников беспорядков были так хорошо скоординированы, что начались синхронно и в соседних с Тибетом провинциях Китая -- Ганьсу, Сычуань и Цинхай. 

В статье отмечается, что это не первая в истории попытка сорвать проведение Олимпийских игр. Примером может служить бойкот Московской Олимпиады 1980 года, организованный западными державами. 
Как отмечается в статье, на организованной группой "Друзья Тибета" в Нью-Дели в 2007 году конференции подчеркивалась необходимость использовать предстоящие Олимпийские игры для "презентации" проблемы "свободного Тибета" во всем мире.
25 января 2008 года группа ссыльных тибетцев объявила о создании "Движения восстания Тибетского народа". Материалы СМИ дают также основания полагать, что посол США в Индии Дэвид Малфорд встречался с Далай- ламой как раз в то время, когда прозвучал призыв к восстанию.
Заместитель госсекретаря США Пола Добрянски, чья роль в организации "цветных революций" в странах бывшего СССР хорошо известна, прибыла в Дхарамсалу в ноябре 2007 года, чтобы встретиться с тем же Далай-ламой. Много писалось и о приезде к Далай-ламе в Дхарамсалу спикера американского Конгресса Нэнси Пелоси -- уже после начала волнений в Лхасе. 

В статье говорится, что сохранение стабильности и территориального суверенитета для Китая -- это "борьба не на жизнь, а насмерть". Тибет давно перешел под суверенитет Китая. В 1907 году власть над Тибетом была силой взята Великобританией. Ослабевший Китай не мог противостоять британской оккупации. 

Гоминдановское правительство Чан Кайши неустанно выражало протесты против оккупации Британией Тибета, однако они оставались безрезультатными. 

Как отмечается в статье, пока Далай-лама взывал к установлению "подлинной автономии", часть тибетцев, в первую очередь -- члены неправительственных организаций, финансируемые Западом, продолжали выступать за полную независимость Тибета. Эти организации и ранее прибегали к насилию. 

В статье также говорится, что в последние 30 лет Китай демонстрировал беспрецедентный экономический рост. В Тибете за последние 6 лет рост экономики был выше среднего по стране и составлял в среднем 12 проц ежегодно, и в настоящее время этот показатель достигает даже 13-14 проц. -о-

Источник:Агентство Синьхуа

----------


## Galina

Топпер! 
Давайте ссылки на свои сообщения. В интернет- сообществе это принято, по умолчанию.
Спасибо.

----------


## Нока

*Олимпийского огня не заслужили*

Российские правозащитники выступают против проведения Олимпиады-2008 в Китае. Сегодняшний Китай они сравнивают с Россией 30-х годов и фашистской Германией. Только одни призывают к бойкоту, а другие – нет.

Против проведения праздника спорта и мира в Китае выступают политики США, лично президент Франции Николя Саркози и другие. Сегодня вопрос о бойкоте Олимпиады рассмотрит и Евросоюз. 24 марта в Древней Олимпии в Греции был зажжен олимпийский огонь. «Привез» его туда глава оргкомитета пекинской Олимпиады Лю Ци. Во время того, как Лю Ци говорил торжественную речь, к микрофонам прорвались трое молодых людей. Один из них развернул плакат, на котором было написано: «Позор стране, которая попирает права человека». На другом плакате олимпийские кольца были изображены в виде наручников. Позже выяснилось, что это были «Репортеры без границ». 9 августа 2007 года, за год до Пекинской Олимпиады, в Афинах стартовала всемирная эстафета в защиту прав человека. Она проходит в 37 странах мира, нет так давно в Шанхае прошли митинги в поддержку эстафеты. Против того, чтобы хозяином Олимпиады-2008 стал Китай, выступают и в Турции. Вчера на церемонии зажжения олимпийского факела в Стамбуле прошел митинг протеста.

Российские правозащитники в стороне не остаются. Представители Всемирной организации по расследованию преследований Фалуньгун в России обращают внимание на то, что Китайская коммунистическая партия вот уже пять лет жестоко карает последователей  духовно-оздоровительного движения . Издатель журнала «Великая эпоха» в России Лидия Талайзаде рассказала, что движение Фалуньгун возникло в Китае в 1992 году. Это духовная практика, обучающая людей совершенствовать себя и улучшать здоровье и характер. Движение быстро распространилось по всему Китаю, не получив одобрения партии. В 1996 году режим Дзян Дзе Миня начал репрессии против последователей Фалуньгун. Сотни тысяч людей оказались за решеткой, где по сей день подвергаются пыткам. Как рассказала Лидия Талайзаде, вот уже пять лет живых последователей движения лишают внутренних органов. Фотографы, сделавшие уникальные снимки узников, давно в тюрьме. «Людей убивают, причем стреляют ниже головы, чтобы мозг перестал работать, но чтобы система кровообращения функционировала - сказала Лидия – для ККП убийство людей стало бизнесом».

Председатель Московской Хельсинской группы Людмила Алексеева сказала, что Олимпиада в Пекине – словно прелюдия к Олимпиаде в России в 2014 году: «Россия и Китай – две огромные страны, в которых не соблюдаются права человека». Она против проведения Олимпиады в Китае, но бойкот, по ее мнению, не выход:  «Давайте будем реалистами, бойкот у нас не получится», - говорит Алексеева. Она считает, что, даже если несколько стран откажутся от участия в Олимпиаде, это ничего не даст. А вот если Олимпиады не будет вовсе, правозащитников возненавидит народ, которому сорвали праздник. Действовать, говорит Алексеева, нужно по-другому, например, устроить флеш-моб с участием гостей и самих спортсменов. Прямо на параде выйти группой в футболках, на которых будут соответствующие призывы и лозунги. Даже если людей будет немного, это не останется незамеченным – уверена Людмила Алексеева.

Лидер движения «За права человека» Лев Пономарев тоже считает, что Китай сейчас ничем не лучше Германии и России 30-х годов. В отличие от Людмилы Алексеевой, он за бойкот Олимпиады в Пекине. «Олимпиада в Германии в 1936 году не должна была состояться, вот и в Пекине не должна тоже»,  - заявил Пономарев.

Сегодня олимпийский огонь прибыл в Россию, церемония зажжения факела состоится в Санкт-Петербурге завтра, 5 апреля. Вместо председателя Сбербанка РФ Германа Грефа факелоносцем будет депутат Госдумы, полярник Артур Чилингаров. Никто из российских чиновников или думских политиков до сих пор не высказался по вопросу о бойкоте Олимпиады в Китае.

Софья Болотина
www.newtimes.ru

----------


## Нока

*В Китае открыт второй фронт* 
Неприятности в Китае, связанные с недовольством национальных меньшинств внутренней политикой, не ограничиваются протестами тибетцев. New York Times пишет, что обострилась ситуация в населенной уйгурами северо-западной китайской провинции Синцзянь. Только сейчас становится известно, что в третьей декаде марта, когда внимание мировых СМИ было приковано к обстановке в мятежном Тибете, китайские органы правопорядка подавили выступление уйгуров в городе Хотан. Официальный Пекин утверждает, что акция была организована религиозными экстремистами, членами радикальной группировки "Исламское движение Восточного Туркестана", стремящимися к дестабилизации обстановки в стране. Представители уйгурского движения, в свою очередь, заявляют, что выступили против подавления их права на свободу вероисповедания и за получение от центральной власти больших полномочий.

Новости из Китая в свете приближающихся Олимпийских игр, которые пройдут летом в Пекине, отслеживаются в мире с особым интересом. Для оппонентов китайских властей акции такого рода – не только хорошая возможность заявить о своих претензиях, но и вызвать шквал международной критики в адрес Пекина. Информация о том, что в стране "не все в порядке" с соблюдением прав национальных меньшинств, просачивалась из Поднебесной и ранее, и одним из ее главных распространителей был преследуемый на родине духовный лидер тибетцев Далай-лама. Но только сейчас, когда события в Лхасе стали достоянием мировой общественности, Китай по-настоящему становится объектом политического давления. В разгар противостояния в Тибете зазвучали призывы к бойкоту пекинской Олимпиады. В любом случае, усилия тибетских монахов уже дали ощутимый результат: лидеры сразу нескольких держав, в числе которых Германия и Франция, заявили о том, что не приедут на церемонию открытия Игр.

Однако китайские власти сделали свои выводы из событий в Лхасе: акции протеста в Синцзяне не приобрели тибетского размаха и были быстро локализованы. Кроме того, есть все основания утверждать, что с жителями автономии проведена разъяснительная работа по линии спецслужб с целью сокрытия информации о произошедшем. Живущие в Хотане уйгуры в разговорах с американскими журналистами предпочли не распространяться на тему недавних событий, а местные китайцы отвечали, что на митинги вышли не более 500 человек. Высокопоставленный представитель городской полиции отказался отвечать на вопросы New York Times и заявил, что материал о событиях в Синцзяне "не следует публиковать". Кроме того, он добавил, что произошедшее было задумано "темными силами".

Синцзянь уже на протяжении долгого времени остается потенциальным очагом нестабильности в Китае. Желая избежать опасности сепаратизма, центральная власть осуществила масштабную программу переселения в регион этнических китайцев, рассчитывая на то, что эта мера будет способствовать ассимиляции уйгуров. Параллельно были предприняты шаги для снижения роли ислама в общественной жизни Синцзяня. Эти действия Пекин подкрепил серьезными финансовыми инвестициями в регион, однако все усилия не привели к желаемому результату: отношения между этническими китайцами и уйгурами складываются весьма непросто. Уйгуры считают, что китайцы берут под свой контроль все самые перспективные экономические объекты на территории автономии. В свою очередь, китайцы выражают недовольство тем, что уйгуры относятся к ним неприязненно и даже не пытаются скрыть это.

www.utro.ru

----------


## Нока

*Петербург подхватил эстафету олимпийских протестов*
Завтра, когда в Петербурге пройдет эстафета олимпийского огня «Пекин-2008» у консульства КНР пройдет одиночное пикетирование в защиту прав человека в Китае


Активист Молодёжного «Яблока» Александр Гудимов встанет у диппредставительства с плакатом: «Остановите убийство!» на русском и английском языках и стилизованными олимпийскими кольцами из колючей проволоки. По замыслу организаторов, пикет, продлится около 30 минут. 

Напоминаем, что международную эстафету олимпийского огня, предваряющую летние Олимпийские игры в Пекине, повсюду встречают акции протеста. Это реакция мировой общественности на недавние события в Тибете. В Лхасе 14 марта прошли демонстрации против 57-летнего подчинения Тибета Китаю, которые были разогнаны полицией с применением огнестрельного оружия и слезоточивого газа. 

По данным правительства Тибета в изгнании, во время разгона и после в Лхасе погибли порядка 100 человек. Официальные власти КНР заявляют о 10 погибших. 

Организаторы петербургской акции пытались согласовать с городскими властями проведение более многочисленного пикета в Китайском саду на Литейном проспекте, но администрация Центрального района предложила перенести мероприятие на другой день. Именно поэтому акция пройдёт в форме одиночного пикетирования, что не требует подачи уведомления. 

Акция начнётся в 16.00 у здания генконсульства КНР (наб.кан. Грибоедова, 134) 5 апреля. 

Галина Ильина, www.mr-spb.ru

----------


## Нока

*В Китае произошли новые столкновения с тибетцами*
На западе китайской провинции Сычуань в населенном тибетцами регионе произошли новые беспорядки, сообщает Associated Press. Официальные китайские СМИ передают о серьезных ранениях, которые были нанесены неназванному официальному лицу. 
Волнения начались вечером в четверг, 3 апреля, около комплекса правительственных зданий в Автономной префектуре Гардзе (Garze), около 80 процентов населения которой составляют тибетцы. Район расположен в горах на границе с Тибетским автономным районом. 

Полиция была вынуждена открыть огонь по участникам беспорядков, передает агентство France Presse со ссылкой на китайское официальное агентство Xinhua. По данным расположенной в Лондоне организации "Свободный Тибет", в протестах принимают участие 370 монахов из монастыря Тонгкхор (Tongkhor) и еще около 400 тибетцев. Они протестуют против задержания двух монахов, у которых нашли фотографии Далай-ламы. 

Официальный представитель "Свободного Тибета" Мэтт Уиттикейс (Matt Whitticase) заявил, что, по данным из его источников, китайские власти убили восемь человек. Он, однако, отметил, что эта информация нуждается в проверке. 

В конце марта 2008 года в префектуре Гардзе было совершено нападение на полицию, во время которого был убит один полицейский. Нападающие были вооружены ножами и камнями. 

Акции протеста против китайского правления начались в Тибете и других населенных тибетцами регионах Китая в середине марта. По официальным данным, в ходе беспорядков погибли 18 человек. Правительство Тибета в изгнании говорит о примерно сотне убитых. 
www.lenta.ru

----------


## Топпер

Как стало известно корр. агентства Синьхуа в полиции уезда Аба/Нгаба/ Аба- Тибетско-Цянского автономного округа пров. Сычуань /Юго-Западный Китай/, 28 марта при обыске в монастыре Гэрдэн /Geerdeng / было изъято большое количество огнестрельного оружия, боеприпасов и холодного оружия. 

16 марта из этого монастыря вырвалась группа бандитов, которые под лозунгом "независимость Тибета" совершили нападения на сотрудников правоохранительных органов, предприняли попытки штурмовать здания госучреждений, а также устроили погромы на улицах. 

28-го числа местные полицейские на основе закона произвели обыск в монастыре. В ходе операции обнаружили 30 единиц огнестрельного оружия, 498 патронов, 4 кг взрывчатки и большое количество холодного оружия, а также спутниковые телефоны, компьютеры и другие средства телекоммуникации. 

При обыске полиции также удалось задержать 26 человек, которые признались в причастности в имевших место акциях насилия. -о-

Источник:Агентство Синьхуа

----------


## Нока

*Китайская полиция открыла огонь по монахам и мирно протестующим тибетцам - убито 8 человек*

Китайская военизированная полиция убила восемь человек, открыв огонь по нескольким сотням монахов и сельских жителей. Этот всплеск кровавого насилия подольет масла в огонь протестов против нарушений прав человека, когда Лондон в эти выходные примет на своей территории эстафету Олимпийского огня.

Свидетели говорят, что столкновение, в котором были ранены десятки человек, вспыхнуло поздно ночью после того, как правительственный патрульный отряд вошел в монастырь в китайской провинции Сычуань с целью конфисковать изображения Далай-ламы.

Чиновники обыскали комнату каждого монаха в монастыре Донгу, огромном сооружении XV века, находящемся в Ганцзы, на юго-западе Сычуани, изымая все мобильные телефоны и все изображения Далай-ламы.

Когда омоновцы разорвали фотографию Далай-ламы и бросили ее на пол, 74-летний монах Циченг Данзенг попытался остановить их, так как для любого тибетца подобное действие является осквернением святыни: Далай-ламу чтят как ныне живущего бога.

Молодой человек, работавший в монастыре, 25-летний Циченг Пингцуо, тоже попытался оказать сопротивление. Оба они были арестованы.

Затем омоновцы потребовали, чтобы все монахи осудили Далай-ламу, покинувшего Китай после подавления восстания в 1959 году. Один монах, Еше Лима, встал и заявил, что не согласен подчиниться, и предложил остальным монахам присоединиться к нему.

Примерно в 6:30 вечера все монахи монастыря спустились к реке, на берегу которой омоновцы разбили лагерь, и потребовали освободить двоих арестованных.

К ним присоединились несколько сотен местных крестьян, которые были буквально в ярости, когда узнали, что 74-летний монах Циченг Данзенг арестован. Вся округа относилась к нему с большим почтением и искренне уважала его за глубокие знания и благочестие.

Собравшаяся толпа начала скандировать «Да здравствует Далай-лама!», «Разрешите Далай-ламе вернуться!», «Мы требуем свободы!», и это продолжалось почти до девяти часов вечера.

Как сообщают свидетели, около девяти вечера омоновцы применили силу, чтобы прекратить демонстрацию. Солдаты (их было не менее 1000) открыли огонь по толпе. В ответ демонстранты стали бросать камни в солдат (эта информация не проверена).

Под огнем погибли восемь человек. Об этом сообщил местный житель, живущий в непосредственной близости от монастыря. Среди погибших – 27-летний монах по имени Кангдэн и двое женщин: Жулонгцуо и Данлуо.

Очевидцы сообщают, что также был убит 30-летний крестьянин Пупу Делей и его двое детей: сын Кангдэн и дочь Цуолу. Личности еще двоих убитых пока не удалось установить. Кроме того, десятки человек были ранены.

Примерно десять человек пока числятся пропавшими без вести. Среди них – монах Циванг Ренджен.

Сегодня вооруженная полиция весь день патрулировала улицы деревни, и взяла в оцепление монастырь. Все виды телекоммуникаций были отрезаны.

Новая вспышка насилия демонстрирует тот факт, что китайские власти столкнулись с большими трудностями, пытаясь подавить протесты, которые уже почти месяц не утихают во всем тибетском регионе, а антикитайские настроения среди подлинных буддистов, ставших меньшинством у себя на родине и верных находящемуся в изгнании Далай-ламе, только усугубляются.

Так уж случилось, что вспыхнувшие беспорядки стали своеобразным магнитом для активистов по всему миру, которые критикуют Китай за нарушение прав человека, в то время как столица этой страны – Пекин – готовится стать столицей Олимпиады в августе.

Безусловно, этот инцидент омрачит планы Пекина открыть для туристов столицу Тибета Лхасу начиная с 1-го мая. Инцидент произошел как раз тогда, когда власти пытались продемонстрировать, что они якобы восстановили контроль над обширными территориями, на которых проживают тибетцы.

В Лхасе полиция опубликовала «Список особо опасных преступников №13», где значатся 79 человек, которые разыскиваются за их участие в мятеже 14 марта. В этот день разгневанные тибетцы метались по улицам тибетской столицы, нападая на этнических китайцев и бросая в них камни; были подожжены сотни магазинов и офисов. Погибли по меньшей мере 18 человек.

Сегодня лхасские власти разослали местным жителям смс-сообщения, предлагая вознаграждение в размере 20000 юаней (1300 англ. фунтов) каждому, кто сообщит информацию, которая поможет арестовать тех, кто принимал участие в беспорядках.

Как сообщают тибетские источники, двое монахов из высокогорной провинции Сычуань покончили жизнь самоубийством. 32-летний монах их монастыря Кирти повесился в своей комнате 27 марта, оставив предсмертную записку.

72-летний лама из храма Гоманг был задержан по дороге на церемонию, которую он должен был провести со своими учениками. Это настолько потрясло его, что он вернулся в свой монастырь и покончил с собой.
Джейн Маккартни, Пекин  Times Online
www.savetibet.ru

----------


## Нока

*На Невском прошел несанкционированный пикет против репрессий в Китае*
Сегодня вечером на Невском проспекте, недалеко от площади Восстания, прошел несанкционированный пикет, на котором молодые девушки раздавали листовки, призывающие к бойкоту Олимпиады в Пекине, передает корреспондент ЗАКС.Ру. Акция приурочена к событиям 5 апреля - напомним, завтра в Петербурге пройдет этап эстафеты несения олимпийского огня.

В листовке рассказывается о том, что китайские власти твердо пообещали МОК улучшить ситуацию с правами человека на территории своей страны, однако события последнего времени показывают обратное. В левом верхнем углу листовки расположена эмблема, которую международная организация "Репортеры без границ", обратившаяся в МОК с требованием, чтобы Китай выполнил данные некогда обещания, - использует в качестве символа своей новой кампании. На рисунке вместо пяти олимпийских колец – пять соединенных между собой наручников. "Эта эмблема ярко символизирует китайский режим, превративший страну в огромную тюрьму", – говорится в прокламации.

Составители агитпродукции, раздаваемой на Невском, напоминают, что одновременно с официальной эстафетой олимпийского огня в 37 странах мира проходит альтернативная Всемирная эстафета факела в защиту прав человека. Петербуржцам также предлагается подписать петицию против репрессий в Поднебесной.

Заметим, стражи порядка, как ни странно, не реагировали на эту "антикитайскую" акцию.

Напомним также, что запланированный на конец марта в северной столице РФ пикеты против массовых жертв беспорядков в китайском Тибете, были практически сорваны: власти настоятельно "не рекомендовали" проводить подобные акции в преддверии 5 апреля. Однако, как сообщают представители Общества друзей Тибета в Петербурге, мероприятие все же состоится. Ориентировочно оно назначено на 20 апреля и пройдет в формате митинга. 

www.zaks.ru

----------


## Нока

*Лидер британских либерал-демократов призвал к бойкоту Олимпиады*
ЛОНДОН, 4 апр - РИА Новости, Александр Смотров. 

Лидер британских либерал-демократов Ник Клегг призвал премьер-министра Великобритании Гордона Брауна бойкотировать Олимпиаду в Пекине в знак протеста против нарушения прав человека в Китае, говорится в обнародованном письме Клегга на имя Брауна. 

Ряд общественных организаций и западных политиков предлагают объявить бойкот Олимпиаде-2008 в связи с ситуацией в Тибете, где начавшиеся 10 марта несанкционированные демонстрации с требованием предоставления независимости привели к гибели 18 человек, 623 были ранены. 

Премьер-министр Великобритании Гордон Браун уже не раз заявлял, что не собирается отменять свою поездку на Олимпиаду в Пекине, а в эти выходные лично приветствует эстафету олимпийского огня в британской столице. 

"Я призываю вас изменить ваше решение об участии в этом событии и будущих мероприятиях, связанных с пекинскими Играми, включая церемонию открытия 8 августа", - подчеркнул лидер британских либерал-демократов в письме Брауну. 

По его словам, "последние события в Тибете, невыполненные обещания (властей КНР) по поводу свободы прессы, продолжающиеся нарушения прав человека и непримиримая позиция по гуманитарной катастрофе в Дарфуре требуют реакции". 

"Эти серьезные проблемы нельзя игнорировать ради церемониальных обязанностей", - указал политик. 

Эстафета Олимпийского огня в воскресенье, 6 апреля, пройдет по всему Лондону с участием нескольких десятков известных спортсменов, общественных деятелей, артистов и других знаменитостей. Премьер-министр Гордон Браун, как ожидается, приветствует факел у порога своей резиденции на Даунинг-стрит, 10. 

В это же время в нескольких районах Лондона ожидаются демонстрации протеста тибетских активистов и сочувствующих им британских общественных организаций. 

www.rian.ru

----------


## Huandi

> Солдаты (их было не менее 1000) открыли огонь по толпе. В ответ демонстранты стали бросать камни в солдат (эта информация не проверена).


Когда открывают огонь из автоматического оружия, обычно люди убегают, а не кидаются в ответ камнями. Может было наоборот - сначала камни, а потом пули?

----------


## Нока

*Буддийские религиозные организации России заявили об участии во всемирном молебне в память о погибших в Тибете*
Если ваша буддийская организация также принимает участие во всемирном молебне в память о погибших монахах и мирянах Тибета, пожалуйста, сообщите нам.


6 апреля буддисты разных стран мира проведут всеобщий молебен в память о погибших в дни народных волнений в Тибете, которые начались 14 марта и продолжаются по сей день. 

Сердцем всемирного молебна станет главный храм Дхарамсалы, высокогорного городка на севере Индии, где расположена резиденция духовного лидера тибетского буддизма Его Святейшества Далай-ламы. Ушедшие в изгнание буддийские монахи, монахини и миряне будут на протяжении целого дня читать молитвы в память о тибетцах, отдавших свою жизнь ради того, чтобы мир узнал правду о Тибете. 
В России о поддержке всемирного молебна в память о погибших в дни народных волнений в Тибете уже заявило большинство буддийских религиозных организаций Калмыкии, Бурятии и Тувы.

В Калмыкии большой молебен состоится в главном храме «Золотая обитель Будды Шакьямуни», который был торжественно открыт в декабре 2005 года на месте, получившем особое благословение Его Святейшества Далай-ламы XIV во время его визита в Элисту в ноябре 2004 года.

«Я считаю, что это наш долг – вознести молитвы в память о погибших и скованных страхом, - заявил в интервью сайту www.savetibet.ru верховный лама Калмыкии Тэло Тулку Ринпоче. – Трагедия Тибета затрагивает тончайшие струны души калмыцкого народа, ведь мы на собственном опыте знаем, что значит жить в постоянном страхе, понимая, что можешь лишиться жизни за одно лишь желание помолиться у алтаря».

«Сегодня мы живем в демократическом обществе и просто обязаны собраться вместе, чтобы разделить боль и страдание тибетского народа», - отметил глава буддистов Калмыкии.

В Туве в молебне примут участие монахи и священнослужители Центрального духовного Управления Камбы-ламы, буддийские центры «Манджущри» и «Манла», общественный фонд «Энерел» (Сострадание) и другие объединения.

Накануне председатель Общества друзей Тибета Республики Тыва Ульяна Опей-оол и тувинский монах Буян Лама в прямом эфире телеканала «Новый век» призвали зрителей участвовать во всемирном молебне, намеченном на 6 апреля.

«Мы попросили всех тувинцев в этот день молиться вместе с нами, в буддийском храме или дома. Где бы они ни находились, в этот день они должны думать о своих братьях в Тибете и своем духовном лидере Его Святейшестве Далай-ламе», - рассказал Буян Лама.

По словам председателя общественного фонда «Энерел» (Сострадание) Анеты Бодур-Ооржак, «ни одна буддийская религиозная организация Тувы не осталась в стороне от подготовки предстоящего молебна».

В Бурятии о своем участии в молебне заявили буддийские общины «Зеленая Тара», «Ламрим» под руководством Чойдоржи Будаева и возглавляемый Еше Лодоем Ринпоче Центр "Ринпоче-багша".

По словам председателя общины «Зеленая Тара» монахини Тензин Чойдрон, «тибетцы решились выражение своих чувств, зная о том, что это приведет к очередному насилию со стороны китайских властей. Это говорит о том, что тибетский народ находится в отчаянном положении».

« Мы чувствуем эту боль…», - отметила Тензин Чойдрон.

«Монахи Тибета, по всей видимости, были доведены до крайней степени отчаяния, если их мирные протесты переросли в открытые акты неповиновения, - заявлял ранее глава общины «Ламрим» кенсур (экс-хамбо-лама Бурятии) Чойдоржи Будаев. – Эти монахи принесли в жертву собственные жизни для того, чтобы мир узнало о том, что тщательно скрывает китайское руководство».

В Москве молебен в память о погибших монахах и мирянах Тибета пройдет в буддийском центре Ламы Цонкапы, возглавляемом геше Джампой Тинлеем. Московский буддийский центр Ламы Цонкапы проводит молебны в память о погибших с первых дней обострения ситуации в Тибете.

В Санкт-Петербурге молебны о мирном урегулировании тибетского вопроса были ранее организованы Буддийским центром Арьядевы, относящимся к международному Фонду поддержания Махаянской традиции (ФПМТ).
Юлия Жиронкина
www.savetibet.ru – Cохраним Тибет!

----------


## Топпер

Подтверждены личности 13 из 18 мирных жителей, погибших в результате общественных беспорядков, произошедших в Лхасе 14 марта. 

Как стало известно корр. агентства Синьхуа в Управлении общественной безопасности Лхасы или у родственников погибших, среди них 12 человек были сожжены. В частности, в результате поджога в магазине "Yishion" в центре города погибли 5 девушек в возрасте 19--24 лет ханьской и тибетской национальностей. Поджог в магазине мотоциклов в уезде Дацзы привел к гибели 5 человек, в том числе 8-месячного ребенка. В результате поджогов в магазинах одежды "Хунъюй" и "Плейбой" 2 человека были сожжены. Полиция Лхасы раскрыла все 4 дела об умышленных поджогах, которые привели к человеческим жертвам. Все подозреваемые в причастности к преступлениям задержаны. 

Кроме того, установлена личность 60-летнего мужчины, погибшего в ходе беспорядков в Лхасе.-о-


Источник:Агентство Синьхуа

----------


## Нока

*Калмыкия в поддержку Его Святейшества Далай ламы XIV*

Вот уже несколько месяцев во всех мировых информагенствах мы слышим сообщения о происходящих событиях в Тибете. И каждый раз наши сердца отзываются беспокойством и болью, возмущением и состраданием за наших братьев и сестер, просто за людей – за тибетцев и за китайцев. Когда в мире происходят конфликты между людьми, это затрагивает умы всех здравомыслящих людей. А когда это касается твоих родных, ты думаешь о том, как помочь и что сделать для прекращения конфликтов. 

В последнее время ряд информационных агентств опубликовали возмутительные обвинения в адрес нашего духовного учителя, лидера буддистов и буддийского монаха Его Святейшества Далай-ламы XIV. 

Чтобы поддержать наших братьев и сестер, нашего Духовного Учителя по всей Калмыкии проходят встречи, молебны. Люди молятся за спокойствие и порядок в Тибете. 

25 марта прошла пресс-конференция, которую организовали представителя буддийских организаций Калмыкии. На ней они выразили мнение всего народа, что все происходящее в Тибете, возмущает и оскорбляет чувства братьев и сестер по Дхарме. Наш народ также был подвергнут геноциду и наши сердца чувствуют, знают несправедливость и ложь не понаслышке.

В эфире калмыцкого телевидения прошла встреча представителей общественных организаций республики, которые также передали слова поддержки тибетскому народу и солидарности с ним.

www.buddhisminkalmykia.ru

----------


## Нока

*Буддисты Калмыкии за мирное решение тибетского вопроса* 
Как сообщил руководитель буддийского центра «Тилопа», в проведении планируемого 6 апреля молитвенного шествия мэрией г. Элисты было отказано, так как заявка на подобное мероприятие должна быть подана за 15 дней. 
Буддийские центры и общины Калмыкии, а также общественные организации подали заявку на проведение пикета в центре г. Элисты в поддержку тибетского народа. 
Как стало известно, мэрия г. Элисты дала согласие на проведение пикета.

6 апреля с 16.00 до 17.00 у статуи Будды в центре города Элисты состоится пикет буддистов за мирное решение тибетского вопроса.

Да избавятся все живые существа от страданий! 
ОМ МАНИ ПАД МЕ ХУМ! 

www.buddhisminkalmykia.ru

----------


## Нока

*Участники пикета в поддержку тибетского народа подписали обращение к правительству России и мировому сообществу*

Участники пикета в поддержку Тибета в Москве, который состоялся вчера на набережной Тараса Шевченко, поставили свои подписи под обращением к правительству Российской Федерации и мировому сообществу. В документе российские буддисты, представители других вероисповеданий, деятели науки и культуры, тибетское сообщество России, люди доброй воли выразили свою обеспокоенность "кровопролитными актами подавления тибетских выступлений и демонстраций в регионах исторического Тибета".

Участники пикета также перечислили ряд первоочередных мер, которые, на их взгляд, будут способствовать нормализации обстановки в Тибете, и высказали убежденность в том, что "решение конфликта возможно только в случае незамедлительного начала обстоятельных переговоров между Его Святейшеством Далай-ламой и китайским руководством".

Подписавшиеся также выразили "солидарность с участниками ненасильственных движений в разных странах мира, выступающих за мирное разрешение тибетской проблемы".

Сбор подписей под письмами в адрес российского руководства с требованием способствовать мирному урегулированию кризиса в Тибете и началу переговоров между КНР и духовным лидером Тибета Его Святейшеством Далай-ламой, проходит в эти дни во всех трех буддийских регионах России. Сбор подписей, а также молебны в память о погибших в Тибете инициированы разными буддийскими и общественными организациями Бурятии, Калмыкии и Тувы, которые все активнее поднимают свой голос в защиту Тибета.

www.savetibet.ru - Сохраним Тибет!


Обращение российских буддистов и друзей Тибета к правительству Российской Федерации и мировому сообществу в связи с кризисом в Тибете

Мы, жители буддийских республик России, члены различных буддийских организаций, представители других вероисповеданий, деятели науки и культуры, тибетское сообщество России, люди доброй воли, выражаем свою крайнюю обеспокоенность продолжающимися кровопролитными актами подавления тибетских выступлений и демонстраций в регионах исторического Тибета. 

Китайские власти жестко ограничивают доступ к информации о событиях в областях проживания тибетцев, в особенности касающейся жертв применения силы со стороны вооруженной милиции и армейских подразделений. Однако из источников, неподконтрольных КНР, нам стало известно, что за последние дни сотни человек получили ранения и, по меньшей мере, несколько десятков были убиты. 

Считая своим долгом внести вклад в дело скорейшего разрешения кризиса внутри Тибета, исторически связанного с Россией, мы обращаемся к мировому сообществу и правительству Российской Федерации с требованием содействовать:

1. направлению группы представителей ООН, правительств, правозащитных организаций и СМИ для детального изучения ситуации в Тибете и непредвзятого освещения истинного положения вещей;

2. оказанию давления на Китай с целью немедленного прекращения убийств и жестокого подавления выступлений тибетцев, отстаивающих свои основополагающие права на свободу совести, вероисповедания и волеизъявления;

3. привлечению международных врачебных организаций, таких как «Красный крест» и «Врачи без границ», для предоставления медицинской помощи раненым внутри Тибета;

4. немедленному освобождению из-под ареста невиновных, которым грозят суровые тюремные приговоры и унижающие человеческое достоинство пытки.

Мы выражаем безоговорочную поддержку миротворческим усилиям Его Святейшества Далай-ламы, направленным на прекращение насилия в Тибете и начало диалога с руководством КНР по вопросу предоставления тибетцам подлинной автономии в составе КНР.

Считаем совершенно беспочвенными и недопустимыми обвинения, высказанные китайской стороной в адрес Его Святейшества Далай-ламы, являющегося духовным лидером трех буддийских республик России и влиятельным духовным авторитетом для миллионов людей доброй воли. Выражаем уверенность, что стихийное насилие в тибетских регионах стало следствием недальновидной политики пекинских властей в отношении нужд и интересов тибетского народа.

Со своей стороны, высказываем убежденность в том, что решение конфликта возможно только в случае незамедлительного начала обстоятельных переговоров между Его Святейшеством Далай-ламой и китайским руководством.

Выражаем солидарность с участниками ненасильственных движений в разных странах мира, выступающих за мирное разрешение тибетской проблемы.

3 апреля 2008
Москва

----------


## Нока

*Всемирный молебен в поддержку мирного решения тибетского вопроса*

6 апреля Досточтимый Геше Тинлей призывает все центры в городах России и всех буддистов принять участие во всемирном молебне в память о погибших во время столкновений в Тибете и за скорейшее мирное решение тибетского вопроса. В этот день следует начитывать мантру Авалокитешвары: Ом мани падме хунг, мантру Тары: Ом таре тутаре туре суха, мантру Гуру Падмасамбхавы: Ом а бенза гуру педма сидди хунг и Сутру Сердца как можно большее количество раз. 

www.geshela.ru

----------


## Топпер

Как сообщил в беседе с корр. Синьхуа заместитель начальника Управления общественной безопасности административного центра Тибетского автономного района -- Лхасы Цзян Цзайпин, все 4 дела о поджогах, приведших к человеческим жертвам /12 человек/, раскрыты. 

Поджоги были устроены погромщиками во время беспорядков в Лхасе 14 марта в 4 магазинах. В частности, в результате поджога в магазине "Yishion" в центре города погибли 5 молодых девушек в возрасте 19--24 лет ханьской и тибетской национальностей. 
Поджог в магазине мотоциклов в уезде Дацзы 15 марта привел к гибели 5 человек, в том числе 8-месячного ребенка. В результате поджогов в магазинах одежды "Хунъюй" и "Плейбой" 2 человека были сожжены. 

К настоящему времени главные подозреваемые в причастности к преступлениям задержаны. -о-

Источник:Агентство Синьхуа

----------


## Нока

*Саркози назвал условия своего визита на Олимпиаду в Пекине*

Президент Франции Никола Саркози не приедет на церемонию открытия летних Олимпийских игр 2008 года в Пекине, пока Китай не начнет переговоры с далай-ламой, сообщил министр по правам человека Рама Яде.
«Конец насилия над людьми и освобождение политических заключенных, расследование ситуации на Тибете и начало переговоров с далай-ламой», – такие условия визита Саркози на Олимпиаду перечислил министр.
Президент Франции решит вопрос о посещении игр в августе после консультаций с лидерами стран ЕС, сообщает Reuters.

www.gazeta.ru

----------


## Топпер

*благодаря мигрантам в Тибете значительно оживилась рыночная экономика* 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

После начала проведения политики реформ и открытости, особенно с развитием рыночной экономики, Тибетский автономный район привлекает приезжих, обычно занятых в сфере торговли и строительстве, благодаря им здесь значительно оживилась рыночная экономика, заявил 26 марта заместитель директора Института социально-экономических исследований Китайского центра тибетологии Тандзэн Лхунджуб. 

Отвечая на вопрос иностранного журналиста относительно проблемы миграции тибетцев, он сказал, что итоги прошедших в Китае пяти Всеобщих переписей населения показывают, что тибетцы составляют основную часть населения района. В частности, *по итогам двух последних переписей, ханьцы составляли соответственно лишь 3 и 6 процентов общей численности населения ТАР.* 

По словам тибетолога, некоторые зарубежные СМИ в течение десятков лет преувеличивают проблему мигрантов в Тибете, поэтому сегодня это уже не новый вопрос. По нему Тандзэн Лхунджуб в соавторстве с профессорами Пекинского университета после проведенного в Лхасе целевого исследования опубликовал в 2006 году статью на китайском и английском языках.-о-

Источник:Агентство Синьхуа

----------


## Galina

*Представители московских властей с неприязнью отнеслись к пикету буддистов*

Появление буддистов на политической сцене Москвы, собравших 3 апреля на коллективный пикет в поддержку прекращения кровопролития в Тибете более 120 человек, вызвало явное недовольство некоторых представителей столичной власти. Тут две трети никакие не буддисты, заметил присланный наблюдателем от префектуры Западного административного округа (ЗАО) Евгений Сорока. Каким образом чиновник умеет отличить буддиста по внешнему виду, осталось загадкой, но участники пикета - в основном представители трех буддийских республик России и основанного почти 15 лет тому назад московского центра Ламы Цонкапы – показались ему «неправильными». В свою очередь, лозунги "Да здравствует Далай-лама!" и "Требуем диалога с Далай-ламой" не понравились подполковнику милиции Баранову, который заявил, что они не соответствуют обозначенным в уведомлении. Очевидно было, что милиционер не знает или не хочет знать, что Далай-лама является духовным лидером для большинства жителей трех регионов государства, которому он «как бы служит».  И потом, когда буддисты с портретами Далай-ламы и юного Панчен-ламы, молитвами и плакатами «Мы с Далай-ламой!» и «Далай-лама, добро пожаловать в Калмыкию!» проводили пикет, продлившийся даже меньше, чем было заявлено, чувствовалось, что у подполковника Баранова так и не выстроилась картинка с верующими и их скорбью по поводу гибели братьев и сестер по вере, с необходимостью уважать, как предписано законом, религиозные чувства граждан.  Более того, в завершение пикета подполковник устроил форменный скандал, угрожая организатору мероприятия – редактору сайта «Сохраним Тибет!» Юлии Жиронкиной – штрафом за превышение количества участников – вместо 100 офицер насчитал 119. Только сообщение от одного из наблюдателей, что мероприятие находится на контроле в комиссии по правам человека при мэре и правительстве Москвы, несколько утихомирило не в меру разбушевавшегося подполковника. 



И вот ведь что любопытно: зачем угрожать штрафом, ссылаясь при этом на закон, чтобы после краткой дискуссии отказаться от этого намерения? Видно, все же не закон стоял за этой угрозой, а что-то глубоко личное. Конечно, можно предположить, что офицеру милиции было легче выстроить другую картинку: красные флаги, золотые звезды, пышные парады, компартия, - которая заставляет галлюцинировать о чем-то, похожем не на чужой Китай, а на прежний Советский Союз. Но в таком случае носителям подобных галлюцинаций стоит напомнить, что в Китае до сих пор нет как такового МВД, а вся милиция подчиняется фактически партийным секретарям. Случается и такое, что недовольный критической статьей секретарь компартии отправляет за тысячу километров милицейскую группу, чтобы задержать и допросить неугодную журналистку. Именно такая история произошла недавно с корреспонденткой пекинского журнала «Фажэнь», которой даже пришлось некоторое время скрываться. В конечном счете все разрешилось наказанием возомнившего себя местным феодалом партсекретаря и извинениями милицейских начальников.  



С другой стороны, нетрудно догадаться, что представители не самого высокого уровня московской власти попросту подзабыли, что в стране есть буддисты. Это такая «позабытая Россия», что едва ли общественность задается вопросом, где же они проводят в Москве свои молебны, поскольку буддийский храм, как известно, имеется только в прежней, северной, столице Российской империи. К тому же в последние годы буддисты не раздражали служащих посольства КНР в Москве своими протестами - префектура ЗАО города Москвы старательно оберегала прилегающий парк от всяких публичных мероприятий, отказываясь согласовывать их или перенося куда подальше. Так было и на этот раз – в уведомлении о проведении пикета значился именно парк напротив здания посольства Китая, к правительству которого и были, собственно, адресованы лозунги пикетчиков. Но префектура ЗАО опять выступила на защиту этой площадки от граждан Российской Федерации, то заявив о невозможности разместить на дорожках парка 200 человек (достаточно смехотворное, если вдуматься, возражение, но прозвучавшее почему-то еще до 1 апреля), то предложив из-за «антикитайской направленности» мероприятия перенести пикет к закрытому на ремонт зданию гостиницы «Украина». 



Однако и там участники пикета с неприятным изумлением обнаружили, что их загоняют на три ступеньки, отгороженные от дороги плотным рядом пыльных автобусов. Кстати, на следующий же день эти автобусы уже были перемещены в другое место. Остается только задаться вопросом, какие все-таки отношения связывают людей в погонах – отметим, государственных служащих - с этими явно коммерческими автобусами: не из кармана ли налогоплательщиков оплачивается этот необычный ресурс охраны порядка? "Позорное место, выделенное между рядом автобусов и обнесенной забором гостиницей "Украина", вызвало, мягко говоря, недоумение", - заявил по этому поводу председатель Московского буддийского центра Ламы Цонкапы и один из организаторов пикета Олег Диканский. «Верующие почувствовали, что их попытались задвинуть как можно дальше, чтобы их голос никто не услышал, и никто их не увидел, - добавил он.  – Совершенно очевидно для любого, кто приедет и посмотрит, в каком месте это происходило (и как это происходило), что спланировано все было так, чтобы это выражение мнения как можно меньше было видно». Получилось, как это нередко бывает в последнее время, что лозунги пикетчиков – да и сам пикет - наблюдали только сотрудники милиции.  Конечно, некоторым из них, как выяснилось, не помешало бы напомнить об истории и уважении к религиозным традициям страны, но для этого совсем не стоит проводить какой-то пикет или любую другую акцию, достаточно ограничиться несколькими лекциями. Или – что гораздо важнее для поддержания мира и взаимопонимания в российском обществе – пригласить в Москву Далай-ламу.  



«Политика Срединного Пути Его Святейшества Далай-ламы, духовного лидера Тибета и трех буддийских регионов России (Калмыкии, Бурятии, Тувы), которую разделяют и поддерживают организаторы и участники пикета, направлена на укрепление суверенитета, территориальной целостности и безопасности Китайской народной республики», указывается в письме, направленном организаторами первому заместителю префекта ЗАО Александру Елизарову. На самом деле эта формулировка важна скорее для самих последователей буддизма, признающих Далай-ламу своим духовным наставником, чем для отнюдь не первостепенного столичного чиновника. Ему и другим служащим префектуры надо прежде всего напомнить о том, что совсем недавно, в июле 2007 года, Европейский суд по правам человека удовлетворил в связи с нарушением права на свободу собраний жалобу жителя Москвы Рустама Махмудова. Именно префектура Западного административного округа получила летом 2003 года заявку на проведение пикета по поводу участия граждан в планировании города. Из-за нелепых действий чиновников г-н Махмудов, депутат муниципального собрания Крылатское и председатель общегородского общественного движения по защите экологии и прав граждан при градостроительстве в Москве, был незаконно задержан и оштрафован за проведение «несанкционированного» пикета. Страсбургский суд по правам человека постановил, что Российская Федерация должна выплатить по этому делу 12 тысяч евро за нарушение права на свободу собраний и незаконное задержание истцу, а также 2250 евро судебных издержек. Однако упомянутым чиновникам, видно, все нипочем, деньги-то поступают из кармана налогоплательщиков.



Что же касается авторитета Далай-ламы и буддийского учения, то с префектурой ЗАО обсуждать этот вопрос явно излишне. Зато органам государственного надзора стоит поразмышлять над тем, почему в ущерб правам российских верующих и интересам Российской Федерации чиновники в этой – отдельно взятой – префектуре с таким упорством отстаивают интересы Китайской народной республики – государства со своими проблемами, своими интересами, и достаточно спорным отношением к религии.  

http://wangpa.livejournal.com/141762.html

----------


## Galina

*Взгляд на Олимпиаду с позиции морали и нравственности* 

*Если Олимпиада и преступления против человечности будут происходить в Китае одновременно, это явится позором для всего человечества*

Именно с позиции морали и нравственности предложила подойти к рассмотрению вопроса о самом ярком и крупном событии как для Китая, так и для всего мирового сообщества в этом году, – об Олимпийских играх -2008 под  девизом  «Один мир – одна мечта», представитель газеты «Великая Эпоха» Лидия Талайзаде на круглом столе, прошедшем 4 апреля на тему «Олимпиада и преступления против человечности несовместимы».

По ее словам, мораль и нравственность в современном человеческом обществе определяются, прежде всего, уровнем соблюдения прав человека в каждой отдельной стране и в мире в целом. Более того, уважение к правам человека является неотъемлемой частью традиций современных Олимпийских игр.

Именно поэтому Пекин, подавая заявку на проведение Олимпийских игр в июле 2001 года в Москве, пообещал Международному Олимпийскому Комитету и всему мировому сообществу улучшить ситуацию с правами человека, если игры будут проводиться в Китае. Но, так как ситуация с правами человека в Китае в последние годы не улучшается, а, наоборот, более усугубляется, международное сообщество, несмотря на тщательно скрываемую компартией Китая информацию о массовых беззакониях, пытках и убийствах, творящихся в застенках тюрем и концлагерей Китая, пытается информировать общественность. Узнав ситуацию, люди задумываются и начинают более серьезно относиться  к своему китайскому партнеру.

*Всемирная эстафета факела в защиту прав человека* 

Так, 9 августа 2007 года в Афинах, на родине Олимпийских игр, стартовала Всемирная эстафета факела в защиту прав человека, путь которой лежит через 150 городов 37 стран мира. Данная эстафета, символизирующая мир, справедливость и свободу, и начавшаяся за год до открытия Олимпийских игр в Китае,  была инициирована Коалицией по расследованию преследований в отношении Фалуньгун в Китае (КРПФГ), состоящая из более, чем трехсот представителей законодательной власти, государственных служащих, религиозных деятелей, адвокатов, врачей и защитников прав человека из Европы, Азии, Северной Америки и Океании - отдельных граждан и представителей организаций, которые озабочены вопросами социальной справедливости и основных прав человека. Об этом рассказал представитель Bсемирной Организации по расследованию преследований Фалуньгун (WOIPFG) в России Сергей Скулкин.

По его словам, мероприятия, связанные с факелом в защиту прав человека, призваны разоблачить жестокое восьмилетнее преследование компартией Китая последователей Фалуньгун, у которых в массовом порядке извлекаются органы для продажи, а также положить конец кровавому преследованию христиан, тибетцев, уйгуров, правозащитников и сторонников демократии в Китае, чтобы все эти люди в этой стране могли обрести свободу и достоинство. . .




. . . *Что происходит в Тибете?*

О сегодняшней ситуации в Тибете рассказал председатель московского буддистского центра Далай-ламы Цонкапы Олег Диканский. По его словам, то, что сейчас происходит в Китае, в так называемом Тибетском автономном районе, по-разному представляется разными средствами массовой информации в зависимости от того, кто является контролером этих СМИ. 

Так, рассказал он, с позиции компартии Китая существуют некие реакционные силы, которые пытаются дестабилизировать спокойную обстановку в Тибете. «По данной версии, - говорит он, - есть революционно настроенные тибетцы, которые стремятся все громить, крушить, производить всяческое насилие, и которых связывают с буддийскими монахами. По данным сторонников этой точки зрения, погибло до 20 мирных  жителей, в основном, этнических китайцев». 

«Существует и другая позиция, - рассказывает он, - та информация, которая исходит от правительства тибетцев в изгнании, которое компартия Китая, естественно, не признает, во главе с Далай-ламой, являющимся нобелевским лауреатом в области мирного, ненасильственного решения конфликтов». О. Диканский привел данные этого правительства, согласно которым насчитывается «до 140 погибших, до 1200 получивших серьезные увечья и сотни, тысячи людей, которых уже арестовали, и которых продолжают арестовывать». «Эти люди бесследно пропадают», - уточнил он.

По его словам, есть и другие информационные источники, которые не являются официальными. «Люди, которые побывали в этих местах в Китае, говорят о почти тысячах убитых», - рассказал О. Диканский. 

Информация очень сильно различается. И те люди, которые следят за происходящим, не могут точно узнать, что в действительности происходит. Журналисты также не могут представить информацию объективно, так как, по словам председателя московского буддистского центра Далай-ламы Цонкапы, они «сначала были практически полностью выдворены, а только потом уже, под нажимом общественности и мирового информационного мнения, представители власти КНР некоторых из них провели по тем местам, где они могли бы удостовериться в корректности официальной позиции компартии». 

«Тем не менее, - продолжил он, - как мы видим, смельчаки, которым буквально грозит либо длительный срок заключения, либо, возможно, пытки или полное физическое уничтожение, пытаются, рискуя своим здоровьем и жизнью, передавать информацию, которую они считают важной, и которая отличается от позиции компартии Китая». 

*Призыв к открытой информации*

«На мой взгляд, мы, люди, которые находятся за несколько тысяч километров от того места, где происходят бесчеловечные убийства, - обращается О. Диканский к общественности, - должны заинтересоваться, пристально заинтересоваться, и попытаться понять, что там действительно происходит. Потому что ситуация шоковая, подобная тому, что в соседней квартире глава семьи  издевается над  членами своей семьи и говорит: «Это мое дело, у меня все хорошо». И тут мы должны понять, насколько мы готовы реагировать - человечно и с точки зрения морали,  и этики – насколько готовы вмешаться, по крайней мере, информационным образом, для того, что бы осветить то, что в этой стране происходит в действительности». 

«Если мы цивилизованные люди, - продолжил он, - если мы можем договорить в рамках разных  стран, давайте настойчиво попросим, чтобы информация стала открытой, чтобы люди смогли получить хотя бы первейшую медицинскую помощь и поддержку. Все мы имеем право на то, чтобы верить. К сожалению, в данный момент наши права попираются,  а ситуация достаточно критична».  

*Что значит дружба с Китаем?*

Об уважении к друг другу, об уважении к китайскому народу говорила представитель газеты «Великая Эпоха» Лидия Талайзаде. Практически везде в России, особенно после проведения года Китая в России, многие говорят, что мы дружим с Китаем. «И это правильно», - считает она. «Мы, как первое независимое СМИ на китайском языке, созданное китайскими диссидентами, ратующими за восстановление прав человека в Китае, и которое освещает разные стороны китайской жизни, интересуемся Китаем, его традиционной глубокой и обширной культурой, насчитывающей 5 тысяч лет, - говорит Л. Талазайде. – Мы дружелюбно относимся к Китаю, а друг  всегда желает другу добра». 

Китайский народ страдает от репрессий, страдает от подавления, страдает от других незаконных жестоких бесчеловечных действий коммунистического правительства. «И, если мы желаем Китаю добра, - продолжила она, - то мы должны говорить об этом. В этом действительная помощь. Знать Китай с разных сторон, знать о том, что действительно происходит в этой стране, очень полезно и для людей, которые живут в самом Китае и за его пределами. 

Компартия Китая не представляет большинство интересов, устремлений, убеждений китайского народа. Поэтому, предоставить другую информацию, позволить другим точкам зрения в Китае проявиться, это тоже помощь Китаю. Это тоже добрые намерения по отношению к китайскому народу. Мы, как СМИ, считаем, что это одна из наших задач.

Информированность всегда позволяет человеку делать правильный выбор. Мы просто предоставляем информацию, которая иногда стоит людям жизни. Альтернативная информация, не полученная из каналов компартии Китая и не подлежащая ее цензуре, действительно уникальная и ценная, потому что она проходит множество кордонов. Получать информацию из первых рук – это определенное достижение».

«В конечном счете, - делает вывод представитель «Великой Эпохи», - эта информация позволяет сделать правильный выбор, позволяет определить свою позицию и дает возможность не быть соучастником преступлений, о которых, порой, даже и не знаешь, и не догадываешься, что они происходят. В этом смысле мы помогаем и россиянам, и китайцам в Китае».

*Пекинская Олимпиада – прелюдия к Олимпиаде-2014*

О том, что Олимпиаду-2008, которая пройдет в Китае, следует рассматривать как некую прелюдию к нашей олимпиаде, которая должна состояться в России в 2014 году, говорила 
председатель Московской Хельсинкской группы Людмила Алексеева.

По ее словам, Россия и Китай – две самые крупные страны в мире, где так остро стоит проблема прав человека, которые нарушаются постоянно в массовом масштабе и очень жестоко. Поэтому, считает она, нужно «отработать некие приемы», которые помогут улучшить ситуацию с правами человека.

«Пока существуют столь массовые нарушения прав в Китае и в России, во всем мире ситуация с правами человека будет хуже, - считает Л. Алексеева. - Если бы ситуация в этих странах изменилась, то во всем мире было бы резкое улучшение жизни для рядовых людей. Поэтому каждый шаг в этом направлении в каждой из этих стран должен быть заботой всего человечества». По ее мнению, ведущая роль в исправлении ситуации с правами человека в каждой стране принадлежит ее гражданам. 

«Именно потому, что Россия и Китай – две самые большие страны в мире, которые страдают от пренебрежения к своим гражданам со стороны государства, нам очень важно знать то, что происходит в Китае, - уверена председатель Московской Хельсинкской группы. - Так как это две страны, которые определяют ухудшение климата с правами человека во всем мире, именно поэтому мы должны стремиться к как можно большему обмену информацией, чтобы лучше узнать друг друга и помогать друг другу». 

«Улучшится что-то в Китае – улучшится и у нас. Улучшится у нас – улучшится и в Китае, и во всем мире», - считает правозащитница. 

Л. Алексеева высказала мнение, что нужно «самым энергичным образом» добиваться проведения Всемирной эстафеты факела в защиту прав человека в России. Это мнение поддержал и лидер движения «За права человека» Лев Пономарев. По его словам, «правозащитники, как бы мало их ни было, обязаны говорить правду».

«Обязанность заключается в том, - считает правозащитник, - чтобы сказать, что в Китае сегодня, действительно, находятся сотни тысяч узников совести, что там фактически масштаб террора достигает 30-х годов. Сравнить это можно и с фашистской Германией. Если в фашистской Германии – полный террор, то там Олимпиада была не возможна, как невозможна она и в Китае». 

Если говорить о России, то Олимпиада в нашей стране в 2014 году может состояться, считает Лев Пономарев, «если у нас не будет ни одного политического заключенного». «И должны быть прекращены пытки в колониях, - добавил он. - Это означает, что российские правозащитники должны иметь возможность посетить все российские колонии и сказать, что все массовые пытки, которые происходят сейчас – прекращены». 

С правозащитниками солидарен и председатель Московского антифашистского центра Противодействия проявлениям фашизма и политического экстремизма Евгений Прошечкин. «То, что Китай вольно или невольно несет всему человечеству - это не просто внутреннее дело Китая, это дело всего человечества», - уверен он. «Говоря о Китае, мы, все здесь собравшиеся, в первую очередь, защищаем себя», - считает Е. Прошечкин.

*В основе всего - нравственность*

В итоге, по мнению участников круглого стола, если Олимпиада и преступления против человечности будут происходить в Китае одновременно, это явится позором для всего человечества.

«Мы бы хотели, чтобы люди поняли, что в основе всего в мире лежит нравственность, - сказал в заключение С. Скулкин. – Соответственно, в обществе существуют определенные нормы морали, позволяющие человеку  сохранить присущие его природе доброту и милосердие, которые являются определенной техникой безопасности для души человека». 

Мы надеемся, что каждый человек сможет заглянуть в глубь себя, в свое сердце, в свою душу и ответить перед своей совестью на вопрос: совместимы ли Олимпиада и преступления против человечности? Сердце доброго человека тянется к добру и наполнено милосердием и против насилия. 

Будущее человечества – за возрождением нравственности, за истиной, добротой и терпением. А за какими ценностями последуете Вы?

http://www.epochtimes.ru/content/view/16122/9/

----------


## Ersh

Я прошу не публиковать на форуме материалы о тоталитарной секте Фалуньгун.

----------


## Galina

*Московский пикет против репрессий в Тибете*

_"Большинству россиян в своей собственной-то стране нарушения прав человека по барабану. Что им до далекого Тибета?", - думал я, отправляясь на митинг против китайских репрессий в этой древней буддистской стране. Отыскать пикет оказалось делом непростым. Обойдя со всех сторон массивную сталинскую высотку  гостиницы "Украина" мне лишь с большим трудом удалось обнаружить горстку людей с флагами и транспарантами._ 

Здесь уже собралась толпа людей весьма экзотического вида. В центре пикета стоят бритые наголо тибетские монахи в желтых и красных халатах. Они держат большую фотографию Далай ламы - духовного лидера тибетцев. Вокруг гостей из далекой буддистской страны толпятся русские парни и девушки, пожилая бабушка с внуком-младенцем, зажавшим "солнечный" флаг Тибета в кулачке, интеллигентного вида супружеская пара, волосатый дядька похожий на Джона Леннона. Публика самая разношерстая. У многих в руках транспаранты с надписями "Прекратить террор в Тибете", "Свободу политзаключенным в Китае", "Прекратите убийство мирных жителей". Некоторые одели на голову повязки с яркой надписью Free Tibet (Свободу Тибету). Все, как и полагается буддистам - мирно и дисциплинированно. Милиция судя по дружелюбному виду командира - здоровенного капитана в фуражке и черной кожанке, тоже приятно удивлена покладистостью пикетчиков.  Одним словом, мероприятие прошло организованно и на высоком художественном уровне. И главное, как и хотели власти - очень незаметно для российского общества.


Сначала московская мэрия пикет хотела вообще запретить, мотивируя это тем, что между Россией и Китаем подписан договор "О дружбе и сотрудничестве". Потом, правда разрешили. Но не у китайского посольства, как просили организаторы, а на глухом пустыре за гостиницей "Украина". И к тому же чтобы пикетчики глаза не мозолили их еще и забаррикадировали изгородью из 11 огромных автобусов, чтобы москвичей "не смущали". В свою очередь, российские СМИ, уже давно перешедшие под контроль Кремля пикет у гостиницы "Украина" - дружно проигнорировали. Зайдя на следующий день в новостийный раздел поисковой системы "Яндекс", автор обнаружил там всего лишь два сообщения о митинге. Одно из них было сделано сайтом Savetibet.ru, участвовавшим в организации пикета.


Тем не менее, нельзя сказать, что российские властные структуры полностью дистанцировались от репрессий китайских коммунистических властей против жителей Тибета. Напомним, что ситуация в этой горной стране обострилась 10 марта после разгона властями демонстрации, посвященной 49-й годовщине восстания в Лхасе, которое закончилось изгнанием Далай-ламы. Полиция арестовала несколько буддистских монахов и это вызвало народное возмущение. По данным китайских властей, в беспорядках погибли 13 человек. Однако сторонники духовного лидера Тибета в изгнании в воскресенье заявили о 80 погибших и 72 раненых. Правозащитные организации говорят о массовых арестах тибетцев. Которые продолжаются и поныне. Напомним, что Китай считает Тибет, оккупированный им в 1950 году, неотъемлемой частью своей территории. Однако многие жители этих мест желают получить независимость от Пекина или хотя бы широкую автономию.


После начала мартовских волнений в Тибете, вместо того, чтобы как и поступило все мировое сообщество - осудить репрессии китайских властей против мирных жителей Кремль избрал страусиную тактику и  воздержался от критики своего "стратегического партнера". Не важно, что в коммунистическом Китае убивают мирных жителей, арестовывают людей за убеждения и преследуют религию - в том числе наших единоверцев - христиан. Центральные российские СМИ подавали происходящее в Тибете исключительно с китайских позиций. Более того, "Интерфакс" распространил с подачи Пекина лживое сообщение, что: "Китайская полиция располагает неоспоримыми доказательствами причастности Далай ламы к беспорядкам в Тибете". Это вызвало глубокое возмущение жителей буддистских регионов России - Калмыкии, Бурятии и Тувы. "Это голословное заявление вызывает, по меньшей мере, недоумение, оскорбляет религиозные чувства всех буддистов, считающих Его Святейшество Далай ламу своим коренным духовным наставником. Его Святейшество Далай лама на протяжении нескольких десятков лет неустанно воплощает в жизнь политику ненасилия, является примером высокой нравственности, истинного сострадания и альтруизма. Считаю недопустимым такого рода информацию, порочащую духовного лидера буддистов мира, являющуюся гнусной ложью и клеветой", - говорится в обращении депутата Народного хурала (Парламента) Калмыкии Эльбикова Хонгора Бадмаевича.


Что самое прискорбное, не осталась в стороне против развязанной властями клеветы против тибетцев и Русская православная Церковь. Вместо того, чтобы как и полагается христианам заступиться за униженных и оскорбленных, замруководителя ОВЦС РПЦ о.Всеволод Чаплин заявил, что волнения в Тибете дескать "направляются Западом". Ответ на эти измышления содержится в проникнутых болью словах председателя российского "Общества друзей Тибета" А.Коокуева: "Мы твердо убеждены в том, что трагедия в Тибете - не результат злой воли извне, а следствие многолетних репрессий по отношению к тибетскому населению со стороны китайского руководства. Надеемся, что рано или поздно тибетская проблема будет справедливо и мирно разрешена". Напомним в этой связи, что Далай лама - влиятельный международный деятель, лауреат Нобелевской премии Мира, который последовательно проводит политику ненасилия, политику Срединного пути, предполагающего существование тибетской автономии в составе КНР.


Слава Богу, в России еще остались честные люди, небезразличные к страдания людей, пусть даже живущим вдали от нашей родины.  Пикет у гостиницы Украина сплотил вместе христиан, буддистов - тибетцев, калмыков, бурятов, просто неравнодушных русских людей, студентов. И не важно, что из угодничества перед Пекином, российские власти стараются скрыть или исказить информацию о китайских беззакониях в Тибете, запрещают проводить пикеты у китайского посольства в Москве. Главное - это солидарность людей, их единение в борьбе против несправедливости не зависимо от своей религиозной и национальной принадлежности.


Как сказала корреспонденту Baznica.info Юлия Жиронкина, главный редактор сайта Savetibet.ru - официального органа Центра тибетской культуры и информации в Москве: "На наш взгляд, пикет в Москве, хотя он и был максимально удален от посольства КНР, имел огромное значение. Он показал, что москвичи разных возрастов и профессий действительно неравнодушны к проблемам Тибета. И это неравнодушие москвичей, как мы надеемся, вдохновит жителей других регионов, на открытое выражение своей позиции в отношении тибетского кризиса". 6 апреля пройдет  всемирный молебен о погибших в дни протестов Тибете.


Сергей Путилов

http://baznica.info/pagesid-4858.html

----------


## Galina

Видеорепортаж: "Новые столкновения в Тибете" - http://news.ntv.ru/129728/

Из Тибета приходят сообщения о новых беспорядках. Как сообщает Си-эн-эн (CNN), в столкновениях на границе с провинцией Сычуань погибли 8 человек. Сотни монахов атаковали правительственные здания, требуя освободить двух тибетцев — их якобы арестовали за хранение портрета Далай-ламы. В Пекине информацию о жертвах не подтверждают. Как передает агентство Синьхуа, власти лишь стреляли в воздух, чтобы остановить натиск активистов. Массовые беспорядки вспыхнули в Тибете месяц назад. Сотни людей вышли на улицы Лхасы, требуя независимости для Тибета. В итоге в столкновениях с китайскими властями, по разным данным, погибли от 20 до 140 человек, передает НТВ.

----------


## Galina

*В Бурятии состоялась вторая по счету акция в поддержку Тибета и Далай-ламы* - http://savetibet.ru/2008/04/05/tibet_buryatia.html

----------


## Топпер

*возобновили работу почти все магазины, поврежденные во время общественных беспорядков*
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

По мере постепенной стабилизации ситуации в административном центре Тибетского автономного района г. Лхаса почти все магазины, поврежденные во время имевших место 13 марта массовых общественных беспорядков, вновь открылись. 

"Мы уже открылись и верим в стабильность в Лхасе", -- сказал директор супермаркета "Хунци" /"Красный флаг"/ Вэй Цзяжун, добавив, что намерен открыть еще несколько пунктов сетевой торговли в Лхасе. 

Расположенный на улице Бэйцзин Чжунлу супермаркет "Хунци" во время акций насилия стал объектом нападения хулиганов. 

Как свидетельствуют корр. агентства Синьхуа, побывав в ряде магазинов, торговля в них идет оживленно. 

В ходе беспорядков пострадали более 900 магазинов: часть из них сильно повреждена в огне преднамеренных поджогов, и их открытие в ближайшее время не ожидается. 

Правительство ТАР приняло ряд льготных мер в отношении пострадавших бизнесменов. -о-


Источник:Агентство Синьхуа

----------


## Нока

*Баннер в поддержку Тибетских сепаратистов*

Несколько минут назад, неподалеку от станции метро "Лесная", на мосту через трассу, где ежедневно проезжают тысячи машин, группа анархистов вывесила баннер в знак солидарности с борцами за свободу Тибета. На баннере были изображены разорванные кольца олимпийской эмблема, а так же надпись "Свободу Тибету!".

В этом году, в Китае пройдет летняя олимпиада 2008 года, ставшая уже давно коммерческим проектом для реализации политических амбиций руководителей крупнейших стран мира. Китайское правительство ведет кровопролитную войну с Тибетскими сепаратистами, борющимисяся за свою автономию. СМИ всего мира наперебой сообщали о жестоких подавлениях бунтов в самых разных уголках Тибета. Вместе с тем, Китай организовывает олимпийские игры, пытаясь реабилитироваться в глазах мирового общества, демонстрируя свою "добропорядочность" и желание внести свой вклад в развитие "мира и дружбы" на земле, согласно первоначальной идее олимпийских игр. Но руки китайских вождей в крови, и никакая олимпиада ее не отмоет.

http://piter.indymedia.ru/node/4536
видео с акции

----------


## Нока

*Пикет партии "Яблоко" в Петербурге сорвала милиция* 
Представитель партии "Яблоко", который собирался участвовать в пикете в Петербурге перед китайским консульством, задержан и отправлен во 2-й отдел милиции. 

Молодые представители партии "Яблоко" в 16:00 мск на набережной канала Грибоедова собирались устроить пикет перед зданием китайского консульства в защиту прав человека в Китае и в Тибете, сообщает Газета.Ru. 

Митинг не согласовали, поэтому проводился одиночный пикет. Активист молодёжного "Яблока" намеревался развернуть плакат и стилизованные олимпийские кольца из колючей проволоки. Но его задержали. 

www.oreanda.ru

----------


## Топпер

* "Плейбой" и "Хунъюй" в Лхасе*
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

25--26 марта сотрудники правоохранительных органов г. Лхаса -- административного центра Тибетского автономного района -- задержали поочередно 2 подозреваемых в причастности к поджогу магазинов одежды "Плейбой" и "Хунъюй". Оба -- Таньдзинь и Лозан Дзямцэ -- признали свою вину.-о-

Источник:Агентство Синьхуа

----------


## Galina

*Видео с пикета в Москве в поддержку Тибета* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_s74d1DPB6I

Еще фотографии - http://www.flickr.com/photos/sergeyt...82369295/show/

----------


## Нока

*Олимпийский огонь прибыл в Лондон* 

В субботу вечером в столицу Британии доставлен олимпийский огонь, до этого побывавший в Санкт-Петербурге. 
Факел был доставлен в лондонский аэропорт Хитроу на борту олимпийского самолета, борт которого украшает надпись "путешествие гармонии". 

Прибытие олимпийского огня приветствовала британский министр по делам Олимпиады Тесса Джоуэлл. 

В воскресенье факел пронесут по улицам Лондона 80 спортсменов и артистов. 

Обеспечивать порядок в столице Британии в этот день будут 2 тысячи полицейских. 

Представитель Скотленд-Ярда подтвердил намерение активистов Движения за свободу Тибета и других организаций провести в воскресенье акции протеста. 

Предполагается, что в демонстрациях примут участие до 500 человек. 

Представитель Движения за свободу Тибета Мэтт Уиттикейс заявил о том, что премь-министру Британии Гордону Брауну стоило бы использовать прибытие олимпийского огня в Лондон, чтобы указать Китаю на несоответствие его действий олимпийским ценностям. 

*Запятнанный факел 

"Ему [Брауну] стоило бы сказать: "Решите свои проблемы в Тибете и улучшите ситуацию с правами человека", вместо того, чтобы принимать этот факел, который, без сомнений, запятнан действиями Китая в Тибете", - сказал Уиттикейс.* 


"Что волнует и меня, и многих других протестующих, - это то, как Китай прячется за рассуждениями об олимпийских ценностях и "путешествии гармонии" во время эстафеты с олимпийским огнем. И все это происходит в том время, когда китайское правительство убивает тибетцев", - добавил активист. 

Как заявил лидер либерал-демократов Ник Клегг, решение Брауна принять участие в эстафете олимпийского огня было "совершенно недопустимым", 

"Если со стороны китайских властей не последует никакой реакции, таким же неправильным решением я считаю участие премьера в церемонии открытия Игр", - сказал Клегг. 

Однако британский министр Тесса Джоуэлл настаивает на том, что участие Лондона в церемонии передачи олимпийского огня не имеет ничего общего с одобрением Британией событий в Тибете. 

"Встреча олимпийского огня ни в коей мере не является оправданием нарушений прав человека", - сказала министр в интервью Би-би-си. 

"Лондонцы могут отпраздновать прибытие огня без того, чтобы делать выводы о том, что правительство или кто-то еще поддерживает насилие", - добавила Джоуэлл. 

По мнению министра, проведение в воскресенье мирных демонстраций протеста продемонстрирует приверженность Британии демократическим принципам. 

www.bbcrussian.com

----------


## Нока

*Фоторепортаж задержания "яблочника"* 
В день встречи в Петербурге олимпийского огня молодежное «Яблоко» собиралось провести акцию против нарушения прав человека в Китае и, в особенности, в Тибете. 

Акция должна была пройти в форме одиночного пикетирования (что не требует подачи 
уведомления) у Генерального консульства Китайской народной республики. В ходе пикета заместитель председателя петербургского Молодежного «Яблока» Александр Гудимов должен был развернуть плакат «Остановите убийства» со стилизованными олимпийскими кольцами из колючей проволоки. 

Как сообщает пресс-служба "Яблока", к моменту начала акции у генерального консульства уже находилось три бронированных автобуса ОМОНа. В итоге Александр Гудимов был задержан на подходе к месту проведения пикета - без объяснений его грубо задержали и посадили в машину. После этого его отвезли в 1 отделение милиции, где продержали почти пять часов. Гудимова обвиняют в том, что он «нарушал общественное спокойствие, громко кричал, размахивал руками, выражался грубой нецензурной бранью, чем допустил нарушение общественного порядка, выразившееся в явном неуважении к обществу», т.е. совершил правонарушение, предусмотренное ст. 20.1 ч.1 КоАП РФ. 
http://www.fontanka.ru/2008/04/05/022/

----------


## Нока

*Митинг китайцев в Торонто выглядел отталкивающе* 

Митинг в субботу в Торонто, который был объявлен как «акция против насилия», стал недружелюбным. Шовинистически настроенные китайцы осуждали тибетцев за недавние протесты, в которых, как считается, 130 человек погибло.

Толпа из 1 000 китайцев, которая собралась в сквере Дундас в Торонто на мероприятие, в основном состояла из студентов. «Далай-лама, умри!» - кричали некоторые из них группе тибетцев, которые собрались вдоль улицы, чтобы протестовать. «Вон из Канады!» - подстёгивали другие. Тибетцы считают, что китайский митинг, который начинался спокойно, был организован, чтобы разжечь ненависть против них.

Событие было объявлено в китайско-язычной прессе как собрание с целью рассказать «правду о Тибете» и «защитить целостность государства». Несколько главных китайско-язычных СМИ в Канаде, говоря о Тибете, как попугаи повторяли линию китайского коммунистического режима, возлагая ответственность за протесты на Далай-ламу и его последователей, раздувая националистическую враждебность к тибетцам.  

Собрание началось с парада речей, повторяющих линию китайского режима в Тибете: то, что он в течение долгого времени был частью Китая; что китайское правительство потратило миллионы, пытаясь помочь тибетцам; и что недавно тибетские монахи и молодые люди провели насильственные протесты в Лхасе, что привело к смертям и страданиям ханьских китайцев, самой крупной этнической группы в Китае.

Речи проводились под сопровождение патриотических китайских песен. О насилии милиции никакого упоминания не было. Также никто не вспомнил о несправедливых действиях в отношении тибетцев, которые, как говорят эксперты, спровоцировали изначально мирные протесты в Лхасе. «Китай помог тибетцам, «защитить, распространить, и развивать» их культуру», - утверждал один из ораторов.

Организатор, который говорил на английском языке, заявлял, что китайский режим «помог тибетцам улучшить ситуацию с правами человека», сделав их образованными. «Люди слепо верили в свою религию, - сказал он. - Их контролировали».

Митинг накалился, когда тибетский беженец эффектно прошёлся, махая Тибетским флагом. Он был схвачен группой китайцев, который избили его прежде, чем полиция  успела вмешаться. После инцидента мужчина дал интервью Великой Эпохе. В слезах, он описал страдание тибетцев под коммунистическим режимом, рассказывая, что он покинул Тибет 10 лет назад и приехал в Канаду только недавно. Человек выразил пожелание, что мэр Торонто Дэвид Миллер пересмотрит запланированную поездку в Китай в следующем месяце, в свете проводящихся коммунистическим режимом репрессий в Тибете.

Полиция задержала одного человека после того, как он побежал, размахивая большим китайским флагом вдоль оживленной улицы туда, где выступали тибетцы. Он был опознан другими студентами в сквере как студент университета Торонто Ян Шао. Полиция в 52-м подразделении Торонто сообщила, что этот человек был освобожден, и никаких обвинений к нему не было предъявлено.

Представитель городского офиса, который ранее наблюдал за происходящим в сквере Dundas, сказал на этой неделе, что он не ожидал, что группа, организовавшая событие в субботу, будет разжигать ненависть.

Патрик Карнеги, менеджер планирования мероприятий говорит, что существуют правила управления собраниями в сквере, включающие лояльное отношение к участникам другой группы и высказывание сообщений только позитивным способом. «Любая группа может использовать место в сквере, пока они делают это безопасными способами, которые описаны в правилах», - сказал он.

Согласно мистеру Карнеги, событие был утверждено как «Концерт любви Китаю». Великая Эпоха указала, что даже по англоязычным флаерам, сделанным для этого события, можно предположить, что целью собрания было перенести вину за насилие на тибетцев. В ответ Карнеги сообщил, что ожидал соблюдение правил от группы.

Джейсон ЛОФТУС, www.epochtimes.ru

----------


## Нока

*«Старейшины» призывают к переговорам с Далай-ламой*

Группа экс-лидеров ряда стран, включая Нельсона Манделу и Джимми Картера, на прошлой неделе призвала КНР вступить в переговоры с Далай-ламой для мирного урегулирования неспокойной политической ситуации в Тибете, передает Reuters.

Антиправительственные выступления начались в столице Тибета в прошлом месяце. Протесты охватили исторические регионы проживания тибетского населения в западной части Китая, а тибетцы в изгнании ответили многочисленными акциями солидарности.

«Китайское правительство должно услышать их голоса, признать их недовольство и выработать ненасильственное решение», отмечает в заявлении группа экс-лидеров, именующих себя «Старейшинами».

«Такое решение выдвигается нашим другом и братом, Его Святейшеством Далай-ламой, который никогда не стремился к сепаратизму и всегда выбирал мирный путь. Со всей убежденностью мы призываем китайское правительство воспользоваться предлагаемой им возможностью для начала продуктивного диалога».

Китайские лидеры обвиняют Далай-ламу, духовного лидера тибетского буддизма, в организации народных волнений из своей резиденции в Индии, где он живет в изгнании с 1959 года.

Китай заявляет о его намерении сорвать Олимпийские игры в Пекине, которые пройдут с 8 по 24 августа, и добиться независимости Тибета. Далай-лама, отрицающий свою причастность к организации протестов, неоднократно повторял, что его целью является обширная автономия, а не отделение Тибета от КНР.

Группа «Страейшин» была создана в прошлом году с особой целью – способствовать уменьшению конфликтов и страданий на земном шаре. В ее состав входят более десяти лауреатов Нобелевской премии мира, а также экс-главы государств.

Архиепископ Дезмонд Туту, бывший генеральный секретарь ООН Кофи Аннан входят в число «Старейшин» наравне с Нельсоном Маделой, символом борьбы против апартеида в Южной Африке, и экс-президентом США Джимми Картером. 


Заявление Дезмонда Туту, председателя группы Старейшин, о положении дел в Тибете

Народ Тибета хочет, чтобы его услышали. Тибетцы давно стремились к автономии, избрав для ее достижения путь переговоров и медитации. Теперь они решились протестовать. Китайское правительство должно услышать их голоса, признать их недовольство и выработать ненасильственное решение.

Такое решение выдвигается нашим другом и братом Его Святейшеством Далай-ламой, который никогда не стремился к сепаратизму и всегда выбирал мирный путь. Со всей убежденностью мы призываем китайское правительство воспользоваться предлагаемой им возможностью для начала результативного диалога.

Будучи сформированным однажды, такой канал должен оставаться открытым, активным и продуктивным. В рамках этого диалога должны быть обсуждены наиболее острые вопросы, связанные с уважением достоинства тибетского народа и территориальной целостности КНР.

В ходе переговорного процесса международное сообщество получит дополнительные гарантии в том случае, если средства массовой информации и представители правозащитных органов ООН будут иметь беспрепятственный доступ в Тибет. При отсутствии такого доступа прогресс маловероятен, а возможности [мирного урегулирования] могут быть утрачены.

Дезмонд Туту
От лица Старейшин
www.savetibet.ru

----------


## Топпер

*в ходе расследования дела о беспорядках в Лхасе конфисковали крупную партию оружия*
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Как сообщили 3 апреля в Министерстве общественной безопасности КНР, после того, как 14 марта в административном центре Тибетского автономного района Лхасе произошли общественные беспорядки, правоохранительные органы ТАР, а также провинций Сычуань, Цинхай и Ганьсу по информации, полученной от местных жителей, конфисковали в общежитии монахов крупную партию оружия, включая 185 и 2139 единиц огнестрельного и холодного оружия, 14367 патронов и 3862 кг взрывчатых веществ. При этом было конфисковано большое количество материалов антиобщественной направленности: флагов, плакатов и печатных изданий, призывающих к "независимости Тибета".-о-



Источник:Агентство Синьхуа

----------


## Нока

*Китай займется патриотическим воспитанием буддийских монахов*

Китай заявил о необходимости усилить воспитательную работу среди буддийских монахов в Тибете с целью добиться от них лояльности Пекину, сообщает агентство AP 5 апреля со ссылкой на газету Tibet Daily. Кампания будет направлена на пробуждение патриотических чувств среди молодых монахов и должна способствовать появлению у них "любви к родине, религии и закону". 
"Необходимо усилить патриотическое воспитание, чтобы монахи в своей массе смогли поддерживать патриотические традиции и несли знамя патриотизма", - заявил замглавы коммунистической партии Тибета Хао Пен. 

Программы патриотического воспитания проводятся в Тибете уже более десяти лет, напоминает AP. Монахов заставляют совершить ритуал отречения от Далай-ламы и признать власть второго по значению буддийского религиозного лидера Панчен-ламы Гьяйлцэна Норбы, которого поддерживает Китай. Напомним, что возглавляемое Далай-ламой правительство Тибета в изгнании признает Панчен-ламой пропавшего без вести в 1995 году Гедхуна Чокьи Ньима. 

Протесты против китайской оккупации Тибета, начавшиеся 14 марта, стали самыми длительными и ожесточенными за весь период правления КНР в Тибете с 1951-го года. По официальной версии Пекина, в беспорядках погибли 22 человека, по данным тибетского правительства в изгнании, количество жертв насчитывает около 140 человек. 

www.lenta.ru

----------


## Нока

Давайте сегодня все присоединимся к молебну

*6 апреля буддисты разных стран мира проведут всеобщий молебен в память о погибших в дни народных волнений в Тибете, которые начались 14 марта и продолжаются по сей день.* 
Сердцем всемирного молебна станет главный храм Дхарамсалы, высокогорного городка на севере Индии, где расположена резиденция духовного лидера тибетского буддизма Его Святейшества Далай-ламы. Ушедшие в изгнание буддийские монахи, монахини и миряне будут на протяжении целого дня читать молитвы в память о тибетцах, отдавших свою жизнь ради того, чтобы мир узнал правду о Тибете. 
http://savetibet.ru/2008/04/05/russi...for_tibet.html

----------


## Нока

*В Риме прошла демонстрация в поддержку Тибета*

РИМ, 6 апр - РИА Новости, Елизавета Зорина. 
У китайского посольства в Риме в воскресенье прошла демонстрация в поддержку Тибета, сообщает национальное телевидение. 

Ситуация в Тибете обострилась 10 марта, когда в столице этого автономного района КНР прошли несанкционированные демонстрации с требованием предоставления независимости Тибету. В конце марта беспорядки были ликвидированы. Погибли 18 человек, 623 были ранены. Имущественный ущерб от погромов и поджогов только в Лхасе составил 200 миллионов юаней (28 миллионов долларов). 

Небольшая группа людей, возглавляемая председателем тибетской общины Италии Туптеном Тенцином (Thupten Tenzin), приблизились к зданию посольства, желая передать ее представителям послание Далай-Ламы. 

"Нам никто не ответил, а это типично для диктаторских режимов", - заявил журналистам Тенцин. 

Минута молчания и гимн Тибета завершили акцию. 

Китайские власти считают, что массовые волнения в Тибете были организованы и проведены сторонниками Далай-ламы, который живет в изгнании в Индии. Далай-лама отверг обвинения и призвал власти КНР к конструктивному диалогу с тибетским народом. 

Ряд общественных организаций и западных политиков предлагает объявить бойкот Олимпиаде-2008в Пекине в связи с ситуацией в Тибете. 

www.rian.ru

----------


## Нока

*Буддисты Тувы поддержали международную акцию в память о погибших в Тибете*

Буддисты Тувы поддержали сегодня международную акцию в память о погибших в Тибете. Ламы Центрального духовного управления во главе с Камбы-ламой Республики Тува Джампелом Лодоем провели молебен в память о тех, кто погиб в дни народных волнений в Тибете. К их молитвам присоединились представители всех религиозных объединений и общественных организаций Тувы, в том числе буддийского центра «Манджушри», «Манла» и фонда «Энерел» («Сострадание»).

В кинотеатре "Отчугаш" были оформлены фотографии и пресс-релизы по материалам информационных агентств, освещавших трагические события, последовавшие за 49-й годовщиной восстания тибетцев 1959 года. 

Жители Тувы горячо сопереживают тибетцам, чья история отношений с Цинской империей, закончившаяся в 1912 году, схожа с историей Танну-Тыва, тогда же освободившейся от колониальных поборов. Несмотря на языковое различие, отчетливо прослеживается и сходство культур. 

Скотоводы Монгун-Тайги, пасущие на высоте 3,5 тыс. метров яков, до сих пор поддерживают те же бытовые традиции, что и жители тибетского высокогорья.

Со слезами на глазах собравшиеся смотрели художественный фильм "Кундун" о жизни Его Святейшества Далай-ламы XIV. После чтения поминальной молитвы собравшиеся подписались и оставили свои данные для передачи электронных подписей в поддержку Тибета и действий Его Святейшества по сохранению духовной и материальной культуры тибетского народа. 

Саяна Монгуш
Кызыл, Тува

www.savetibet.ru

----------


## Нока

*Париж примет эстафету Олимпийского огня* 
ПАРИЖ, 6 апр - РИА Новости, Олеся Ханцевич. 
Эстафета Олимпийского огня пройдет в понедельник в Париже на фоне беспрецедентных мер безопасности и акций в защиту прав человека, передают французские СМИ. 

Символ летних Олимпийских игр 2008, которые пройдут в августе в Пекине, прибудет в столицу Франции из Лондона на скоростном поезде Eurostar в воскресенье вечером, затем он будет доставлен в место, которое хранится под строжайшим секретом. 

Эстафета стартует в понедельник в 12.35 (14.35 мск) с первого уровня Эйфелевой башни - оттуда Олимпийский огонь начнет свой 28-километровый путь по основным бульварам Парижа, который закончится на стадионе "Шарлети" в 17.00 (19.00 мск). В торжественном мероприятии примут участие 80 французских спортсменов, общественных деятелей и знаменитостей. 

Парижская полиция предупреждает автомобилистов, что эстафета вызовет серьезные пробки - по мере продвижения кортежа по городу будет перекрываться движение по таким важным магистралям Парижа, как Елисейские поля и набережные Сены. 

Безопасность церемонии будут обеспечивать около 3 тысяч сотрудников полиции. Они создадут своеобразный "пояс безопасности" по периметру Олимпийского огня, который совершит свое парижское путешествие в окружении 65 полицейских-мотоциклистов, 100 полицейских на роликах, 100 полицейских-бегунов и около 50 патрульных машин. Кроме того, будет задействована конная полиция и даже вертолет. 

Ожидается, что эстафета будет сопровождаться многочисленными акциями в защиту прав человека. К одной из них присоединился мэр Парижа Бертран Деланоэ. По его словам, на здании мэрии города (Hotel de Ville) будет размещен плакат "Париж борется за права человека во всем мире". 

Представители международной организации "Репортеры без границ", требующей от политиков и глав государств бойкотировать церемонию открытия Олимпийских игр, также собираются встретить эстафету символа летних Игр во французской столице акциями протеста. 

www.rian.ru

----------


## Нока

*Беспорядки на западе Китая*
Волнения национальных меньшинств из Тибета перекинулись на соседние регионы Поднебесной
В преддверии Олимпиады-2008 в Китае не прекращаются демонстрации тибетцев, которые защищают право поклоняться Далай-ламе и требуют уважения своих национальных обычаев. В провинции Сычуань при подавлении волнений в конце минувшей недели были убиты восемь человек. Вслед за Тибетом беспорядки вспыхнули в Синьцзян-Уйгурском автономном районе КНР, где в подполье действуют сепаратистские группировки. 

Пекин рассчитывал, что подготовка к Олимпиаде и путешествие олимпийского огня по пяти континентам станут убедительной демонстрацией достижений КНР в области экономики и построения гармоничного общества под руководством Коммунистической партии. Однако бунты в столице Тибетского автономного района Лхасе показали, что до национальной гармонии Поднебесной еще очень далеко. Руководство партии среагировало на выступления тибетцев переброской дополнительных подразделений полиции и войск в неспокойные районы, а также усилением «патриотического воспитания» лам в монастырях и мирян. 

По сведениям информационных агентств, в монастыре Тонгкор в провинции Сычуань полицейские сорвали портреты Далай-ламы, а когда монахи стали протестовать, двое из них были арестованы. В минувший четверг толпа из нескольких сот тибетцев собралась у полицейского участка и потребовала освободить задержанных. Для разгона толпы полиция применила огнестрельное оружие. Восемь человек, в том числе один монах, были убиты. 

Китайское официальное информационное агентство Синьхуа подтвердило в пятницу, что инцидент имел место, но не сообщило о погибших. По сведениям из правозащитных организаций, было убито пятнадцать человек. 

Из другого монастыря в Сычуани поступила информация о том, что двое лам, от которых требовали осудить Далай-ламу, совершили самоубийство. 

Чтобы взять ситуацию под контроль, Пекин перебросил 52-ю и 55-ю дивизии Народно-освободительной армии в Тибет и соседние районы. Солдаты были переодеты в форму, которую носят служащие вооруженной полиции. Задача военных – предотвратить беспорядки примерно в 100 монастырях и десятках населенных пунктов. 

Сообщения о волнениях на этнической почве поступают и из Синьцзян-Уйгурского автономного района, где в течение нескольких десятилетий в подполье действуют сепаратистские группировки. Подобно тибетцам, уйгуры, которые вместе с казахами и некоторыми другими этносами представляют коренное население в Синьцзяне, недовольны вмешательством китайских властей в их религиозные традиции и огромным наплывом переселенцев-ханьцев (китайцев) из внутренних районов Китая. 

В отличие от тибетцев, которых благодаря влиянию Далай-ламы до сих пор удавалось удерживать от применения оружия, в Синьцзяне радикально настроенные уйгуры вступают в экстремистские организации исламистского толка. Им удавалось устроить теракты не только в самом автономном районе, но даже в Пекине. 

На прошлой неделе, как сообщили иностранным репортерам по телефону жители селений близ города Кульджа, полиция арестовала 25 уйгуров. Во время обысков в их дворах было обнаружено несколько самодельных бомб. 

Китаянка Хун Сюйхуа, бывший функционер КПК, рассказала газете New York Times: «У них цель очень простая. Они хотят свергнуть власть Коммунистической партии. Они говорят, что Синьцзян принадлежит им, и хотят изгнать ханьцев отсюда». 

В других районах Синьцзяна тоже усиливается напряженность. В городе Хотан 23 марта толпа численностью в 500 человек размахивала зелеными флагами и выкрикивала лозунги с требованием независимости. Многие демонстранты были арестованы. А в Кашгаре, одном из традиционных центров ислама в регионе, полиция в порядке подготовки к проведению эстафеты олимпийского огня «в профилактических целях» арестовала 70 уйгуров.
2008-04-07 / Владимир Скосырев 
www.ng.ru

----------


## Нока

*Китайские адвокаты хотят помочь арестованным тибетцам* 

18 китайских адвокатов открыто заявили, что они пристально следят за тем, как развиваются события в Тибете, а также выразили желание предоставить арестованным тибетцам юридическую помощь. К их заявлению присоединяются и другие юристы.
Адвокат Вэн Минбо из адвокатской конторы г.Пекина первым подписал открытое заявление адвокатов. В интервью корреспонденту The Epoch Times он сказал: «Мы думаем, что тибетцы не очень хорошо разбираются в законах, а им это могло бы помочь в их ситуации. Поэтому, как адвокат, я считаю своим долгом предоставить им юридическую помощь». 

На вопрос о возможном давлении со стороны властей, адвокат Вэн сказал: «Со своей точки зрения я не считаю это дело очень чувствительным и имеющим политическую окраску, я принимаю его за обычную свою работу, за обычное дело по уголовному преступлению. Как адвокат, я не должен его политизировать, я должен действовать строго в соответствии с законами».

Вэн также выразил надежду  на то, что по отношению к арестованным тибетцам власти в свою очередь также будут действовать строго соблюдая конституцию и законы.

Электронный адрес, по которому можно связаться с адвокатами, желающими помочь арестованным тибетцам или присоединиться к ним: tibetlawyer@gmail.com 
Син Фэй, www.epochtimes.com.ua

----------


## Нока

*Фоторепортаж: "В Бурятии прошел молебен о погибших в Тибете"*

6 апреля члены Буддийской общины «Зеленая Тара» (Улан-Удэ, Бурятия) провели молебен в память о погибших во время столкновений в Лхасе и в поддержку мирного решения тибетского вопроса. По словам председателя общины «Зеленая Тара» монахини Тензин Чойдрон, «тибетцы решились на выражение своих чувств, зная о том, что это приведет к очередному насилию со стороны китайских властей. Это говорит о том, что тибетский народ находится в отчаянном положении».
http://savetibet.ru/2008/04/06/buryatia_tibet.html


*Видеорепортаж: "Пикет в поддержку Тибета в Москве"*
http://savetibet.ru/2008/04/06/moscow_protest.html

----------


## Топпер

Премьер-министр Латвии Ивар Годманис на днях на встрече с послом Китая в этой стране Чжан Лиминем осудил насильственные акции, произошедшие недавно в Лхасе -- административном центре Тибетского автономного района /ТАР/ Китая, подтвердив одновременно приверженность Латвии политике одного Китая.

Посол Чжан Лиминь ознакомил И. Годманиса с ситуацией в Тибете,истинной картиной событий в Лхасе и справедливой позицией китайского правительства по этой проблеме.

Глава латвийского правительства подчеркнул, что Латвия и впредь будет придерживаться политики одного Китая и поддерживать великое дело мирного воссоединения Китая.

Стороны в ходе беседы также обменялись мнениями по углублению дружественных отношений между двумя странами и развитию сотрудничества в области железнодорожных перевозок, использования портов и авиасообщения.-о-


Источник:Агентство Синьхуа

----------


## Иван Денисов

http://www.justmedia.ru/news/russiaa...08/04/07/39293
Тибетские активисты пытались потушить Олимпийский огонь
07.04.08 12:15

Помешать эстафете олимпийского огня в Лондоне вчера пытались протибетские активисты. В ходе стычек с полицией было арестовано 35 манифестантов. Как сообщает РИА «Новости», одному из них удалось почти вплотную подобраться к факелу. При попытке загасить его огнетушителем полиция повалила нападавшего и скрутила ему руки.
Всего на маршруте олимпийского огня дежурят две тысячи блюстителей порядка. Они готовы решительно пресекать выходки представителей различных протибетских и антикитайских организаций.

----------


## Иван Денисов

http://www.britanets.com/frontpage/art/show/1261.html
«Путешествие гармонии» - скандальные итоги лондонского этапа Олимпийского огня
07-04-2008 06:59 // 

Воскресный этап лондонской эстафеты Олимпийского огня превратился в полнейший хаос. Протестующие против проводимой Китаем политики по отношению к Тибету едва не сорвали мероприятие, полиция арестовала 37 зачинщиков беспорядков, а сами организаторы эстафеты уже через несколько часов после ее старта всерьез рассматривали возможность отмены мероприятия.

Размахивающие флагами Тибета и кричащие «Позор Китаю!» демонстранты сопровождали весь маршрут Олимпийского огня по улицам британской столицы. Тем не менее, несмотря на многочисленные столкновения с полицией и попытку затушить огонь при помощи огнетушителя, эстафета все же была относительно благополучно завершена. 

Последний этап провела золотая медалистка в беге на среднюю дистанцию Келли Холмс, которая и зажгла огонь на чаше Арены O2 в Гринвиче. 

В центре крайне неприятного инцидента оказалась телеведущая Конни Хук, когда у нее сначала попытались вырвать огонь из рук, а потом и загасить его при помощи огнетушителя. 

В дело пришлось вмешаться послу Китая в Великобритании – в результате он был вынужден изменить маршрут телеведущей. Более того, организаторы откровенно побоялись проносить огонь мимо Собора Святого Павла, где наблюдалось наибольшее скопление демонстрантов, - Конни Хук буквально впихнули в спецавтобус, который миновал потенциально опасное место. 

По словам многих очевидцев и простых жителей Лондона, которые решили поприветствовать Олимпийский огонь, чувство торжественности события было полностью утрачено, поскольку эстафета превратилась в настоящую военную операцию, целью которой было одно: поскорее доставить огонь к финишу. 

По всей трассе эстафеты протяженностью в 31 милю было рассредоточено свыше 2 тысяч офицеров, в том числе конной, водной полиции. В небе кружили патрульные вертолеты.

По сообщению газеты The Daily Telegraph, уже через несколько часов после старта эстафеты ее оргкомитет всерьез рассматривал возможность отмены мероприятия. Представители НОК Китая находились в явном замешательстве. По всей видимости, они рассчитывали, что увидят небольшую группу мирно протестующих граждан, однако уже к полудня беспорядки в городе достигли такого уровня, что проведение эстафеты оказалось под угрозой. 

Досталось от протибетских демонстрантов и Гордону Брауну, который решил приветствовать олимпийский факел у своей резиденции на Даунинг-стрит и отказался от идеи бойкота пекинских Игр. У официальной резиденции премьер-министра были задержаны несколько человек. На тщательно охраняемую территорию резиденции огонь внесла олимпийская чемпионка Деннис Льюис.

----------


## Иван Денисов

Полиция Сычуаня конфисковала оружие в буддийском монастыре
Китайская полиция обнаружила большое количество оружия в буддийском монастыре, расположенном в провинции Сычуань, передает Xinhua. Полицейские изъяли все найденное оружие и задержали 26 человек, подозреваемых в участии в столкновениях тибетских демонстрантов с китайскими полицейскими в Лхасе 16 марта. Однако до сих пор неизвестно, все ли задержанные являются монахами этого монастыря. 
По словам представителя местной полиции, в монастыре было обнаружено 30 единиц огнестрельного оружия, 498 патронов, 4 килограмма взрывчатки и большое количество ножей. 

В полицейских отчетах также сообщается, что полицейские изъяли сотовые телефоны, приемники, позволяющие ловить иностранные телеканалы, факсимильные аппараты и компьютеры. У многих монахов были изъяты запрещенные флаги тибетского правительства в изгнании и плакаты с призывами к независимости Тибета. 

Провинция Сычуань, в которой проживает много этнических тибетцев, была изолирована китайскими властями 26 марта в преддверии Олимпиады-2008 в Пекине. 

Мирные акции протеста в Тибете, приуроченные к 49-ой годовщине восстания против Народно-освободительной армии Китая (НОАК), оккупировавшей Тибет в 1949 году, переросли в массовые волнения и беспорядки в начале марта. В тибетских городах митинги привели к многочисленным столкновениям с полицией. По сведениям тибетского правительства в изгнании, 16 марта во время беспорядков в столице Тибета Лхасе были убиты около 140 протестующих. Китайские власти сообщили о 20 погибших. Более 600 человек были арестованы. 27 марта тибетские монахи сорвали пресс-конференцию, которую китайское правительство организовало в Лхасе для иностранных журналистов. 
http://lenta.ru/news/2008/03/30/sack/

----------


## Иван Денисов

http://www.fondsk.ru/article.php?id=1314
Арун МОХАНТИ (Индия)
Тибет: спланированное насилие
теги: Тибет, Китай
1
Последняя волна насилия в Тибете, совпавшая с 49-й годовщиной восстания тибетцев в марте 1959 года, была блестяще спланирована, имея целью привлечь внимание мирового сообщества к проблемам Тибета за несколько месяцев до торжественного открытия 8 августа 2008 года в Пекине Олимпийских Игр. Дебют Китая в роли хозяина Олимпиады рассматривается, прежде всего, как один из элементов его возвышения в качестве новой сверхдержавы. 

Протесты тибетцев не стали чем-то совершенно неожиданным. Однако удивляет их тщательно спланированный характер и масштаб насильственных действий в Лхасе (на фоне весьма жесткой системы поддержания внутренней безопасности в Китае). В подстрекательстве к беспорядкам не следует недооценивать роль иностранных разведок. Если судить по материалам западных СМИ и пропаганде так называемого «тибетского правительства в изгнании» в Дхарамсале (Индия), создается впечатление, что Тибет был охвачен беспрецедентным по массовости восстанием против правящей в Китае коммунистической партии. На самом же деле, мятеж, вспыхнувший в Лхасе 14 марта 2008 года и унесший жизни 22 человек, был результатом действий толпы 300 воинствующих монахов из монастыря Дрепанг, выступивших одновременно с так и не состоявшимся маршем через индийскую границу на Тибет нескольких других групп монахов. Беснующиеся мятежники убивали и калечили мирных жителей, поджигали дома и магазины и грабили их, причинив огромный ущерб муниципальной и частной собственности. Даже далай-лама пригрозил отойти от дел, если волна насилия не пойдет на убыль. Действия протестующих были так хорошо скоординированы, что начались синхронно и в соседних с Тибетом провинциях Китая - Гансу, Сычунь и Цинхай. 

На пресс-конференции 19 марта премьер-министр Китая Вэн Цзябао резко осудил организаторов варварских действий в Тибете, прямо обвинив далай-ламу и его окружение в их организации. А лидер тибетских коммунистов Чжан Цингли обозвал далай-ламу «шакалом в монашеском одеянии» 

Получив поддержку иностранных визитеров высокого ранга, побывавших в Дхарамсале, далай-лама обвинил Китай в осуществлении им «культурного геноцида» и установлении «режима террора» в Тибете. 

Китайские руководители вновь повторили, что, несмотря на ужесточенные насилием протесты, маршрут несения факела с олимпийским огнем остается неизменным. Факел пронесут через территорию Тибета на обратном пути с горы Эверест. 

Это не первая в истории попытка сорвать проведение Олимпийских Игр. Примером может служить бойкот московской Олимпиады 1980 года, организованный западными державами. 

Поддержка движения протеста в Тибете со стороны ЦРУ хорошо известна. Операции американских разведслужб от имени далай-ламы были свернуты только после того, как президент США Р. Никсон в 1972 году посетил Китай. Однако тайное сотрудничество западных разведок и тибетских сепаратистов продолжается до сих пор. 

На организованной группой «Друзья Тибета» в Дели в 2007 году конференции подчеркивалась необходимость использовать предстоящие Олимпийские Игры для «презентации» проблемы «свободного Тибета» во всем мире. 25 января 2008 года группа ссыльных тибетцев объявила о создании «Движения восстания Тибетского народа». Материалы СМИ дают также основания полагать, что посол США в Индии Дэвид Малфорд встречался с далай-ламой как раз в то время, когда прозвучал призыв к восстанию. Заместитель госсекретаря США Пола Добрянски, чья роль в организации «цветных революций» в странах бывшего СССР хорошо известна, прибыла в Дхарамсалу в ноябре 2007 года, чтобы встретиться с тем же далай-ламой. Много писалось и о приезде к далай-ламе в Дхарамсалу спикера американского Конгресса Нэнси Пелоси - уже после начала волнений в Лхасе. 

2
Произошедшие волнения только укрепили решимость Пекина бороться с тибетскими сепаратистами. Сохранение стабильности и территориального суверенитета для Китая - это «борьба не на жизнь, а насмерть». 

Тибет перешел под суверенитет Китая в 1720 году, но тибетские правители стремились объявлять Тибет независимым всегда, когда ослабевала сила центрального правительства в Пекине. В 1907 году Тибет был силой приведен под власть Британии. Ослабевший Китай не мог противостоять британской оккупации. Гоминдановское правительство генерала Чан Кайши неустанно выражало протесты против оккупации Британией Тибета, но безрезультатно. После прихода в Китае к 1949 году к власти коммунистов, Тибет был «освобожден» ими в 1950 году, однако вслед за этим развернулось движение за независимость Тибета. 

Призыв к независимости утратил свою остроту в 80-е годы XX века, когда далай-лама стал менее требовательным в отношении «подлинной автономии», проявив, как он говорил, «умеренный подход». 

Для далай-ламы «умеренный подход» - это отказ от радикализма и неучастие в деятельности партий. Для тибетцев – это сохранение их культуры, религии и национальной идентичности; для китайцев – безопасность и территориальная целостность; а для соседних стран - мир на границах. 

Пока далай-лама взывал к установлению «подлинной автономии», часть тибетцев, в особенности члены НПО, финансируемых Западом, продолжали выступать за полную независимость Тибета. Ранее эти организации уже прибегали к насилию. 

3
В последние 30 лет Китай демонстрировал беспрецедентный экономический рост (в среднем в размере 10% в год). В Тибете за последние 6 лет рост экономики был еще больше и составлял в среднем 12% ежегодно, а в настоящее время достигает даже 13-14%. Возможно, это был один из факторов, способствовавших перемирию далай-ламы и правительства Китая. С 2002 года было проведено 6 раундов переговоров между представителями далай-ламы и правительством КНР. 

Подлинная проблема состоит в том, что далай-лама выдвинул два требования. Во-первых, это требование максимально возможной автономии, вытекающей из его философии «одна страна – две системы». В Пекине указывают на то, что это возможно лишь в отношении Гонконга, Макао и Тайваня и что затребованный далай-ламой вид автономии не совместим с Конституцией КНР. Во-вторых, 2,6 миллиона жителей Тибетского автономного района, составляющего 1/8 китайской территории, - это только 40% всех тибетцев, проживающих в КНР. Китайское руководство справедливо указывает на то, что согласие с требованиями создания «Великого Тибета» или «Единой административной территории» для всех 6,5 миллионов китайских тибетцев означало бы раздел провинций Синьгай, Гансу, Сычуань и Юннань, начало этнического переустройства (если не «зачисток») и причинило бы китайскому обществу и политической системе Китая огромный ущерб. По понятным причинам для Пекина это неприемлемо. 

Мартовские (2008) протесты войдут в историю национального движения Тибета как очередная неудавшаяся попытка. Возможно, вскоре мы станем свидетелями возрождения этого движения среди тибетской диаспоры, рассеянной по всему миру. Поэтому Пекину, видимо, следует продолжать диалог с тибетцами, рассматривая это как единственный путь решения застарелой проблемы Тибета без вмешательства внешних сил.

----------


## Иван Денисов

Беспорядки в Тибете не являются межэтническим конфликтом - эксперт  13:53 | 02/ 04/ 2008 

ПЕКИН, 2 апр - РИА Новости. Вспыхнувшие в марте беспорядки в Тибете не являются межэтническим конфликтом и имеют политическую подоплеку, заявил в среду в Пекине ведущий сотрудник Национального центра тибетологии Лян Сянмин. 

Он подчеркнул, что во время погромов 14 марта в Лхасе были атакованы в том числе и тибетцы, и это опровергает любые утверждения о том, что этот инцидент являлся следствием межнациональной розни. 

"Все жители Лхасы осудили произошедшие беспорядки, в том числе и тибетцы", - отметил эксперт. 

Ситуация в Тибете обострилась 10 марта, когда в столице этого автономного района КНР прошли несанкционированные демонстрации с требованием предоставления независимости Тибету. Пик беспорядков пришелся на 14 марта, когда в Лхасе (административный центр Тибетского автономного района) было зафиксировано около 300 пожаров и нападения на мирных жителей. По официальным данным КНР, во время беспорядков погибли 18 человек, 623 получили ранения. Имущественный ущерб от погромов и поджогов только в Лхасе составил 200 миллионов юаней (28 миллионов долларов). 

Китайский эксперт выразил уверенность в том, что "тибетцы, как и остальные 55 национальностей, проживающих на территории Китая, стремятся к политической стабильности, экономическому прогрессу и повышению уровня жизни в стране". 

92% населения Китая являются представителями национальности хань. 
http://www.rian.ru/society/20080402/102788656.html

----------


## Ersh

Напоминаю - все сообщения по текущим событиям в Тибете - только здесь.

----------


## Нока

*Республика лам*

В Индии создана модель самоуправления, которая могла бы возникнуть в КНР в случае предоставления Тибету реальной автономии. Сегодня это никем не признанное государство без территории пытается заново выстраивать отношения как со своими подданными, так и с властями Индии и Китая

По моей просьбе Топдён Тинлей набирает несколько телефонных номеров, но все абоненты молчат. Накануне около ста молодых тибетцев в очередной раз попытались взять штурмом китайское посольство в Дели. Многие были арестованы индийской полицией.

«Вообще-то, я против любых насильственных акций. Проблемы должны решаться мирным путем», — Топдён работает в официальном тибетском культурном центре Tibet House и старается держаться миролюбивой линии далай-ламы. Tibet House сегодня выглядит настоящим островком спокойствия посреди бушующей тибетской диаспоры в Индии. На третьем этаже в библиотеке двое мужчин среднего возраста погружены в изучение рукописей на тибетском языке. На втором скучает смотрительница крошечного музея — судя по записям, здесь бывает не более двух-трех человек в день.

По официальным данным, за границами КНР проживает около 140 тыс. тибетцев, 100 тыс. из которых обосновались в Индии, где находится и официальная резиденция далай-ламы Дхармсала. Несмотря почти на полувековое изгнание, индийские тибетцы сумели сохранить культурную идентичность и даже выстроить модель государства — со своим парламентом, налогами, удостоверениями личности, правительством и премьером. Вероятно, это лучшее из всех видов государственного устройства, которое удавалось создать тибетцам за все время существования этого народа, но и оно сегодня сталкивается с серьезными проблемами.

Тибетцам в изгнании, так же как и их соотечественникам в самом Тибете, приходится искать компромисс между сохранением традиционных ценностей и необходимостью интеграции в более динамичную и современную окружающую культуру. Кроме того, возросшая политическая активность тибетцев постепенно превращается в проблему для индийских властей, обостряя и без того непростые отношения между Дели и Пекином.

Государственный строй
«Бюджет нашего государства очень большой, это много тысяч долларов», — депутат тибетского парламента Цэтэн Норбу важно кивает головой. В парламенте Норбу представляет непальских тибетцев, в Дели он прибыл для координации антикитайских протестов и демонстраций.

Парламент собирается всего два раза в году — в марте, когда утверждается бюджет на текущий год, и в сентябре — для обсуждения других вопросов. В другое время в Дхармсале остаются лишь 10 из 49 депутатов, которые получают зарплату, остальные занимаются собственными делами. Норбу, например, преподает в Тибетском университете Катманду.

Демократические преобразования в тибетской общине начались в 1996 году, когда впервые прошли прямые выборы парламента в изгнании. Изменилась и процедура формирования кабинета министров — все кандидатуры стали утверждаться депутатами. В 1997 году далай-лама предложил провести референдум об отношении к Китаю. До референдума, правда, дело так и не дошло, вопрос был урегулирован после опроса общественного мнения и единогласного решения тибетского парламента — вместо требования о полной независимости от КНР официальные представители тибетцев в изгнании начали добиваться предоставления широкой автономии в составе Китая.

В 2001 году у тибетцев прошли первые прямые выборы премьер-министра. Сам далай-лама теперь называет себя лишь «советником» официальных руководителей, хотя, безусловно, он до сих пор остается реальным лидером тибетцев в изгнании. Во всяком случае, открыто бросать ему вызов пока осмеливаются лишь немногие наиболее радикально настроенные по отношению к Китаю тибетцы.

«Учебные программы, а также культурные или просветительские мероприятия финансируются за счет пожертвований из многих стран мира, но госаппарат существует исключительно благодаря налоговым поступлениям от тибетцев», — поясняет в беседе со мной глава представительства тибетского правительства в изгнании в Дели Темпа Церинг. Тибетское государство руководствуется национальным признаком при отборе подданных, инородцу стать «гражданином» невозможно. Обычные тибетцы в изгнании отдают в бюджет полтора доллара в год, тибетские бизнесмены добровольно перечисляют еще 5–10% от чистой прибыли.

Тибетские анклавы достаточно широко разбросаны по территории Индии. В Дхармсале проживает лишь 12 тыс. тибетцев, в Дели — 5 тыс., в южных районах Индии — около 40 тыс. Связующей нитью становится система образования, через которую проходит большая часть тибетской молодежи. «В Индии существует около двухсот школ с образованием на тибетском языке», — рассказывает заместитель декана Института высших тибетских исследований г-н Самптен. Ежегодно они выпускают около тысячи человек. Среди учеников немало недавних беженцев из Тибета.

«Ежегодно в Индию переходит около двух с половиной тысяч тибетцев, большинство из них дети и молодежь, которые специально приезжают на учебу», — говорит Темпа Церинг. Отучившись, многие возвращаются обратно — налаживать жизнь на родине и помогать родителям.

Союз стариков и молодежи
Большинство индийских тибетцев родились уже в изгнании. Тем, кто помнит время до «мирного освобождения», сегодня уже далеко за шестьдесят. Известный среди делийских тибетцев философ Сонам Цундуп бежал из Тибета в возрасте двадцати двух лет весной 1957 года — за два года до далай-ламы.

«Я из семьи богатых землевладельцев с востока Тибета, китайцы стали нас сильно прижимать, и мы решили бежать, не дожидаясь дальнейших репрессий», — рассказывает он. С Сонамом ушли еще девятнадцать мужчин. Сначала на грузовике доехали до Лхасы. Потом двадцать дней шли через горные перевалы к китайско-индийской границе. Женщины и дети остались дома, они бы не выдержали тягот пути.

Первые новости о родственниках Сонам получил лишь в 1981 году. Сначала переписка шла через Швейцарию, потом были налажены прямые контакты. Сестра и мать умерли «в неволе». Оставшийся в Тибете брат в конце 80−х тоже перебрался в Индию.

Позиция Сонама характерна для многих коренных тибетцев — он хотел бы вернуться, но не намерен получать визу от китайских властей. Сегодня он настроен весьма решительно. «Если мирный путь не работает, мы имеем право на силовые действия. Это наша земля, я поддерживаю любые акции», — говорит Сонам.

Несмотря на почти полувековое изгнание, индийские тибетцы сумели сохранить культурную идентичность и даже выстроить модель государства — со своим парламентом, налогами, удостоверениями личности, правительством и премьером

Главным возмутителем спокойствия в тибетской общине считается Тибетский молодежный конгресс. «Среди двухсот арестованных за нападения на китайское посольство сто сорок членов нашей организации», — с гордостью рассказывает мне один из лидеров конгресса Кончок Янфел. Мы встречаемся на Джантар-Мантар — район вокруг этого индийского астрономического памятника XVIII века в последние две недели стал центром тибетских акций протеста. С середины марта здесь проходит бессрочная «голодовочная эстафета». Тибетцы голодают по 12 или по 24 часа, сменяя друг друга каждые сутки. Даже днем в рабочий день здесь собирается несколько десятков человек. «У нас небольшой бизнес в Дели, но мы пришли, чтобы выразить наше возмущение», — молодой человек с повязкой «free Tibet» на голове просит не называть его имени.

Тибетский рынок в Дели, кстати, закрыт уже две недели. Торговцы таким образом выражают свой протест против действий китайских властей.

Я спрашиваю Кончока о разногласиях с далай-ламой по вопросу независимости Тибета. Он говорит, что это нормальная ситуация в демократическом обществе. «Готовитесь ли к боевым действиям? Есть ли лагеря подготовки?» — эти вопросы ставят Кончока в тупик. Сначала он говорит, что «военизированных подразделений нет», потом — «лучше напишите: без комментариев». Союз тибетской молодежи, объединяющий четверть тибетцев в изгнании, пытается выдержать имидж таинственной, но мощной структуры. Ведь в последние недели он пользуется спросом у журналистов — в визитнице представителя союза карточки большинства ведущих западных СМИ.

Нулевые шансы
«Партизанская война в Гималаях? Не смешите меня, это невозможно», — мой собеседник генерал индийской армии в отставке Винод Сайхал в начале 90−х командовал индийскими подразделениями на границе с Китаем и хорошо знает местность, о которой идет речь. Несколько месяцев назад его пригласили в Дхармсалу встретиться с активистами Тибетского молодежного конгресса. «Они все спрашивали меня, что они реально могут сделать. А что я скажу? У них нет ни единого шанса», — говорит генерал.

По его словам, в Гималаях действительно существуют районы, неподконтрольные ни китайским, ни индийским властям, но выжить там могут лишь местные жители. Родившиеся в Индии тибетцы просто не готовы вести активные действия в таких условиях. Для этого необходима очень хорошая горная подготовка. «Кроме того, им нужна будет надежная база в Индии, а индийские власти никогда на это не пойдут», — уверяет г-н Сайхал.

Среди тибетцев есть люди с приличным военным опытом, но с каждым годом их становится все меньше. В 60–70−х годах прошлого века тибетцев активно вербовали в ряды так называемых ладакских скаутов — полувоенного объединения, базировавшегося в Ладаке, одной из частей беспокойного Кашмира. Кроме того, в 1962−м были созданы Special Frontier Forces, состоявшие почти полностью из тибетцев и поначалу занимавшиеся патрулированием индо-китайской границы, а затем и проведением различных антитеррористических операций. Но в последние годы все меньше тибетцев выбирают тяготы военной жизни. «Индийские тибетцы больше не горят желанием вступать в эти подразделения, их больше привлекает мирная деятельность», — утверждает Винод Сайхал.

«Это все слова. В сердцах тибетской молодежи бушует ярость, которую можно понять, но шансы на успех военных действий равны нулю», — заключает индийский военный.

Между Дели и Пекином
Но даже без военной составляющей тибетский вопрос постепенно превращается в проблему в отношениях между Дели и Пекином. После первого штурма китайского посольства в Дели китайский МИД вручил послу Индии в КНР ноту. Причем китайцы вызвали посла на ковер в два часа ночи, что обернулось бурей протеста в индийских СМИ и… молчанием со стороны индийских властей.

«Мы будем и дальше придерживаться заявленной позиции. Мы рады видеть далай-ламу в Индии, но не хотели бы, чтобы его присутствие осложняло отношения между Дели и Пекином», — заявил «Эксперту» высокопоставленный источник в индийском правительстве. В соответствии с соглашением между далай-ламой и индийским правительством духовный лидер тибетцев обязался не заниматься политической деятельностью на территории Индии. Сегодня это соглашение выполнять все труднее и труднее.

Эскалация ситуации в Тибете привела к новому раунду общественной дискуссии вокруг пограничных споров между Китаем и Индией. После индо-китайской войны 1962 года Китай занял территорию, которую Индия до сих пор считает своей. Ряд экспертов предлагает использовать тибетский вопрос для давления на Китай — Центральная тибетская администрация в изгнании в целом согласна с индийскими территориальными требованиями. Индийские газеты регулярно сообщают о маневрах китайских войск вдоль «линии актуального контроля» (так реально сложившуюся пограничную линию называют и в Дели, и в Пекине) и даже о частых вылазках китайцев на индийскую территорию. «Я видел китайскую территорию с вертолета, они вырубили все леса в радиусе нескольких километров и создали очень мощную военную базу. С индийской стороны все намного скромнее, мы думаем об экологии», — рассказывает Винод Сайхал.

«Тибетцы мешают нам выстроить наконец нормальные отношения с Китаем. Они наши гости и должны вести себя подобающе», — говорит мне владелец небольшой фотостудии в центре Дели. Сегодня тибетцы защищены высочайшим авторитетом далай-ламы, которого в Индии многие считают «вторым Ганди». Но далай-ламе уже семьдесят два, и он не вечен. После смерти духовного лидера положение тибетцев в Индии может ухудшиться — во всяком случае, им вряд ли позволят продолжать агрессивные акции протеста.

Еще хуже ситуация в Непале, где находится второй по величине после Индии тибетский анклав. По данным индийских СМИ, наведением порядка в Катманду занимаются в том числе и китайские военные, переброшенные туда из западных районов Китая. Здесь антикитайские демонстрации подавляются намного жестче, чем в Дели.

Вопросы интеграции
Сегодня тибетская община застыла между Китаем и Индией. Большинство тибетцев отказывается от получения индийского гражданства, предпочитая официальный статус беженцев, — так они сохраняют моральное право на возвращение.

«Существует негласный барьер, мешающий отказаться от статуса беженца. Если ты не беженец, то уже и не совсем тибетец», — поясняет депутат тибетского парламента в изгнании Юдон Аукацанг. Разбросанные по огромной Индии тибетские поселения стараются всеми силами сохранить свое культурное единство. Очень часто это идет в ущерб интеграции в индийское общество — многие тибетцы почти не пересекаются с индийцами и плохо говорят на хинди. Отсутствие индийского гражданства закрывает им возможности для работы в государственных органах или занятий, связанных с регулярными международными поездками.

До 1996 года преподавание в тибетских школах велось в основном на английском языке, но сейчас до пятого класса используется только тибетский. В ближайшие годы тибетские власти собираются расширить преподавание английского языка. «У выпускников тибетских школ обычно очень плохой английский. Это превращается в проблему при поиске хорошей работы», — утверждает вице-президент студенческой ассоциации тибетцев Лобсанг Дэнцинг.

В результате многие молодые светские тибетцы занимаются тем же, чем их родители: торгуют свитерами, ведут другую мелкую торговлю или работают внутри общины. Озабоченные сохранением нации, тибетцы редко женятся на местных жительницах, да это и не очень просто, учитывая кастовую систему индийского общества. Все это приводит к изоляции тибетцев внутри Индии. Тибетское поселение в делийском районе Маджнукадили выглядит почти как монолитная крепость, физически противопоставляющая себя соседним индийским постройкам.

Тибетцы, даже рожденные в Индии, до сих пор мечтают вернуться в Тибет. Но для них это скорее идеализированная земля предков, чем реальная территория с крайне тяжелыми климатическими и природными условиями. Индийские тибетцы не учат китайский язык, это значит, что в случае предоставления краю автономии у них возникнут проблемы с поиском хорошей работы внутри Тибета. Фактически единственной возможностью возвращения для них становится полная независимость от Китая, но этот вариант вряд ли реализуем в обозримом будущем. «Если китайцы согласятся на автономию, это будет проблемой для нас — нашей целью останется независимость Тибета», — говорит Кончок Янфел.

Сам далай-лама признает существование диссидентов в тибетском сообществе. «В последние годы я слышу все больше критики моего “среднего пути”. Даже мой старший брат говорит, что я продал интересы тибетцев. Это связано с неудачей переговорного процесса между нашими представителями и Пекином», — заявил духовный лидер тибетцев на пресс-конференции в Дели, отвечая на вопрос корреспондента «Эксперта».

Все последние недели далай-лама был подчеркнуто дружелюбен по отношению к китайцам. Он много рассказывает о своей поездке в Пекин в начале 1950−х, о своей тогдашней очарованности Мао и коммунизмом и даже о намерении вступить в КПК. «Тибет — экономически отсталый регион. Мы рады любой помощи со стороны Китая», — говорит он. Далай-лама призывает не ставить крест на мирных способах урегулирования и подождать хотя бы «еще несколько месяцев».

Готовы ждать и радикальные тибетские активисты. «Пока жив далай-лама, его позиция будет главной для большинства тибетцев. Но потом ситуация изменится», — говорит Кончок Янфел. По его словам, сторонники независимости Тибета готовы отстаивать свою точку зрения перед всеми тибетцами в изгнании.

Вряд ли радикализация зарубежных тибетцев превратится в серьезную проблему для китайских властей. Но сама тибетская диаспора может оказаться перед угрозой раскола, который перечеркнет все пятидесятилетние усилия по поддержанию единства внутри тибетской общины.

Дели—Гонконг
Марк Завадский, www.expert.ru

----------


## Нока

*Украинцы поддержали международный день защиты Тибета* 

Украинцы обеспокоенные происходящими беспорядками в Тибете, провели акцию со свечами напротив посольства КНР в Киеве.

Поддержать тибетцев в этот день - 31 апреля, вышли не только жители Украины. Множество людей из 25-ти стран мира в 70 городах провели подобную акцию и провозгласили этот день Международным днем поддержки Тибета, утверждает организатор акции Юлия Туречек.

«Украинскому  правительству  необходимо официально выразить своё осуждение агрессии китайских военных в Тибете», - озвучила обращение пикетчиков к украинским политикам участница акции Светлана Ласкина.

Собравшиеся держали в руках плакаты с надписями «Мое сердце с Тибетом» и «Мир Тибету», а под вечер из зажженных свечей выложили надпись SAVE TIBET.

*фоторепортаж*
http://www.epochtimes.com.ua/ru/arti...ew/3/6505.html

----------


## Нока

*Париж готов к эстафете Олимпийского факела* 

В Париже у Эйфелевой башни в ближайшее время должна стартовать церемония эстафеты Олимпийского огня. 
Зажженный факел из рук в руки будут передавать 80 спортсменов, вокруг которых будет создана тщательно охраняемая зона безопасности. 

По словам руководителя парижской полиции, Олимпийский огонь будет охраняться не хуже чем глава государства. 

Такие меры безопасности обусловлены опасениями относительно возможных попыток сторонников независимости Тибета погасить факел во время эстафеты в Париже. Несколько сотен человек с тибетскими флагами уже собрались на акцию протеста неподалеку от Эйфелевой башни. 

Между тем, президент Международного Олимпийского комитета Жак Рогге призвал Китай найти "скорейшее мирное решение" тибетского кризиса. 

Он также заявил, что необходимо "объединиться вокруг общих олимпийских идей" для преодоления существующих трудностей. 

Как передает корреспондент Би-би-си в Пекине, Рогге уже не раз выступал с подобными призывами относительно примирения в Тибете. 

Однако на этот раз он высказался, находясь в Пекине, что придает его словам больший вес. 

Усиленная охрана 

Спортсменов, несущих олимпийский огонь, постоянно будут сопровождать 65 полицейских на мотоциклах, 200 полицейских на роликовых коньках и около 200 полицейских, обученных подавлять массовые беспорядки. 


Кроме того, будет задействована конная полиция, реку Сена будут патрулировать три катера, а над Парижем будет барражировать вертолет. 
Протестующие против действий Китая в Тибете правозащитники ранее заявили о своем намерении провести демонстрацию во французской столице. 

Им было разрешено провести "день гражданской солидарности" на "галерее прав человека" на площади Трокадеро на правом берегу Сены, чуть в стороне от маршрута Олимпийского огня. 

"Наглядные акции" 

"Китайцы добились того, что в течение нескольких часов Париж будет выглядеть, как площадь Тяньаньмэнь, - сказал глава неправительственной огранизации "Репортеры без границ" Робер Менар. - Я считаю, что это позор". 

Несмотря на жесткие меры безопасности "Репортеры без границ" не отказались от проведения "символических акций" протеста, добавил он. 

По меньшей мере, 36 человек были в воскресенье задержаны в Лондоне в ходе стычек полицейских с борцами за освобождение Тибета, устроившими акции протеста в день проноса по британской столице олимпийского огня. 

В какой-то момент демонстранты пытались потушить факел огнетушителем. 


В Париже первым его понесет от Эйфелевой башни бывший чемпион мира в беге на 400 метров Стефан Диагана. Маршрут протяженностью 28 километров пройдет мимо Триумфальной арки, Лувра, Собора Парижской богоматери, по бульвару Сен-Жермен. 

Эстафета завершится в 17:00 на стадионе "Шарлети" на юго-западе города, около штаб-квартиры Национального олимпийского комитета Франции. 

Факел был зажжен в древней Олимпии на прошлой неделе, и до начала церемонии открытия Игр, которая состоится в китайской столице 8 августа, его пронесут по территории 20 стран. 

www.bbcrussian.com

----------


## Нока

*Калмыкия провела молебен в память о погибших тибетских братьях и сестрах.*

С утра 6 апреля в "Золотой обители Будды Шакьямуни" начался поминальный молебен по погибшим тибетским братьям. Сегодня, в этот скорбный день Калмыкия присоединяется ко всеобщему молебну, проводимому по всему миру во всех буддийских монастырях. Много верующих собрались в знак поддержки мирной политики Его Святейшества Далай ламы XIV.

Геше Дугда, уважаемый и авторитетнейший наставник калмыков сказал: «Я не буду долго говорить о тех событиях, которые происходят в Тибете. Вы всё прекрасно знаете из новостей телевидения и печати. Между нашими народами - калмыками, тувинцами, бурятами, монголами и тибетцами существуют крепкие духовные связи. Так как эти кармические связи древние и очень крепкие, если мы будем вместе молиться, наши молитвы осуществятся. Мы будем молиться за то, чтобы тот, кто пострадал в этих событиях, кто болен или перенес травмы, избавились от страданий. Чтобы те, кто несправедливо находится в тюрьмах, были освобождены; чтобы тот, кто погиб в Тибете получил благоприятное рождение. Мы вместе будем молиться за всех страдающих существ в мире». Геше попросил начитывать мантры Зеленой Тары (Ноган Дярк) – божества активности и сострадания, дабы ушли препятствия; мантру Будды Шакьямуни, Авалокитешвары, Гуру Падмасамбхавы и Хаягривы.

Очень кратко высказалась председатель «Общества друзей Тибета» А.И. Коокуева: «Все мировое сообщество сегодня проводит молебен поддержки Тибета, в эти трагические дни мы поддерживаем братьев по вере. Мы категорически не согласны с обвинениями китайского руководства в адрес Его Святейшества Далай ламы. Калмыцкий народ, коренным Учителем которого является Его Святейшество Далай лама XIV, глубоко оскорблен подобными заявлениями».

Под сводами храма зазвучали слова поминальной молитвы о погибших в Тибете. Сотни верующих мирян – калмыков примкнули к молитве.

«Ом таре туттаре туре сваха»
«Ом ах хум ваджра гуру пема сиддхи хум»
«Ом ваджра кродха Хаягрива хулу хулу хум пат сваха»

www.buddhisminkalmykia.ru

----------


## Нока

*Калмыкия с Далай ламой*

Как было заявлено ранее, в столице Республики Калмыкия, г. Элисте возле статуи Будды Шакьямуни, в 16.00 состоялся мирный пикет буддистов в знак поддержки Духовного наставника Его Святейшества Далай ламы XIV, а также в поддержку тибетского народа. В нем приняли участие около двухсот человек.

По зову сердца к статуе Будды пришли старики и молодежь, люди среднего возраста с детьми, – многие держали портреты Далай ламы.

Буддийские монахи прочитали молитву «Слов истины» о благе живых существ и справедливости. Также читались мантры «Ом мани пад ме хум», «Мигзм» - прославление ламы Цонкапы (Зунква Гегян), почитаемого калмыками подобным Будде. 

Выглянуло солнце, осветив людей с плакатами, молившихся за своего Духовного наставника Далай ламу и мирное решение тибетского вопроса, за избавление от страданий всего тибетского народа.

Завершился пикет обходом вокруг статуи Будды и «Пагоды семи дней» с молитвенным барабаном по главной площади.

Пикет прошел, оставив в сознании людей удовлетворенность от того, что калмыки, как исконные буддисты, как ученики Его Святейшества Далай ламы, смогли выразить свое мнение и высказаться публично.

Ом мани падме хум

*фоторепортаж*
http://www.buddhisminkalmykia.ru/?pa...ews&newsid=471

----------


## Нока

*Эта неделя в ЕС. Анонс событий*

10 апреля евродепутаты обсудят резолюцию по Тибету в качестве реакции на репрессивные действия китайских властей. 

www.n-europe.eu

----------


## Нока

*В Париже манифестанты встречают Олимпийский огонь протестами*

ПАРИЖ, 7 апр - РИА Новости, Олеся Ханцевич. 
Несколько сотен человек собрались перед Эйфелевой башней, откуда вскоре начнется эстафета Олимпийского огня, чтобы выразить протест против нарушения прав человека в Тибете, передают французские СМИ. 

Небольшая стычка произошла между сторонниками независимости Тибета и представителем китайской общины в Париже, пришедшими на площадь Трокадеро, где проходит манифестация. Участники акции протеста попытались вырвать у одного из пришедших китайский флаг, но им помешала полиция. 

Манифестанты держат в руках плакаты с надписями "Спасите Тибет". 

Эстафета Олимпийского огня должна стартовать в понедельник в 12.35 (14.35 мск) с первого уровня Эйфелевой башни - оттуда факел начнет свой 28-километровый путь по основным бульварам Парижа, который закончится на стадионе "Шарлети" в 17.00 (19.00 мск). В торжественном мероприятии примут участие 80 французских спортсменов, общественных деятелей и знаменитостей. 

Парижская полиция предупреждает автомобилистов, что эстафета вызовет серьезные пробки - по мере продвижения кортежа по городу будет перекрываться движение по таким важным магистралям Парижа, как Елисейские поля и набережные Сены. 

Безопасность церемонии будут обеспечивать около 3 тысяч сотрудников полиции. Они создадут своеобразный "пояс безопасности" по периметру эстафеты Олимпийского огня, который совершит свое парижское путешествие в окружении 65 полицейских-мотоциклистов, 100 полицейских на роликах, 100 полицейских-бегунов и около 50 патрульных машин. Кроме того, будет задействована конная полиция и вертолет. 

Ожидается, что эстафета будет сопровождаться многочисленными акциями в защиту прав человека. К одной из них присоединился мэр Парижа Бертран Деланоэ. По его словам, на здании мэрии города (Hotel de Ville) будет размещен плакат "Париж борется за права человека во всем мире". 

Представители международной организации "Репортеры без границ", требующей от политиков и глав государств бойкотировать церемонию открытия Олимпийских игр, также собираются встретить эстафету символа летних Игр во французской столице акциями протеста. 

Парижский этап эстафеты является последним в путешествии Олимпийского огня по Европе. После французской столицы факел отправится сначала в Южную, затем Северную Америку. 

Ряд общественных организаций и западных политиков предлагают бойкотировать пекинскую Олимпиаду-2008 в связи с ситуацией в Тибете, которая обострилась 10 марта, когда прошли несанкционированные демонстрации сторонников независимости этого автономного района КНР. 

www.rian.ru

----------


## Нока

*Эстафета Олимпийского огня в Париже прервана из-за беспорядков*

МОСКВА, 7 апр - РИА Новости. Организаторы прервали пешую эстафету Олимпийского огня в Париже из-за беспорядков, организованных сторонниками независимости Тибета, и поместили факел в специальный автобус, который продолжил движение по маршруту, сообщает агентство Ассошиэйтед Пресс. 

Ранее в понедельник Олимпийский огонь начал свой путь по улицам Парижа с первого уровня Эйфелевой башни. 

Факел был зажжен главой Комиссии Олимпийского огня и вице-президентом Олимпийского комитета Китая. На церемонии зажжения присутствовали экс-премьер Франции Жан-Пьер Рафаррен и государственный секретарь по спорту Франции Бернар Лапорт. 

Предполагалось, что эстафета пройдет 28-километровый путь по улицам Парижа и закончится на стадионе "Шарлети" в 17.00 (19.00 мск). 

www.rian.ru

----------


## Нока

*Тибет должен успокоиться*
Президент Международного Олимпийского Комитета призывает Китай навести порядок на территории Тибета, прибегая только к мирным способам решения конфликта. 

Жак Роже официально обратился к правительству Китая, пребывая с визитом в столице государства. Выступление было организовано сразу же после происшествия во время путешествия Олимпийского Огня по улицам Лондона. 

От имени всего МОК, господин Роже попросил китайцев решить проблему Тибета и все другие вопросы и проблемы, которые могут негативно отразиться на проведении Олимпиады 2008 года. В ином случае, Олимпиада, которую китайцы стремятся сделать самой лучшей, вполне может стать самой худшей в истории человечества. 

www.isra.com

----------


## Нока

*В Париже затушен факел с олимпийским огнем из-за демонстраций против действий Китая в Тибете.* 

Париже прервана эстафета олимпийского огня из-за демонстрантов, протестующих против действий Китая в Тибете. Полицейские затушили факел с олимпийским огнем и погрузили его в автобус сопровождения, передает Associated Press.

Париж был последним пунктом в европейской эстафете главного олимпийского символа.

Накануне шествие олимпийского огня по улицам Лондона также не обошлось без эксцессов. Протибетские демонстранты, недовольные действиями китайских властей в Тибете, попытались вырвать олимпийский факел у телеведущей Конни Хук. Кроме того, была совершена попытка погасить его огнетушителем.

В Тибетском автономном районе КНР в середине минувшего месяца прошли очередные демонстрации против 57-летнего подчинения Тибета Китаю, которые переросли в погромы. Официальные власти Китая признали гибель в ходе столкновений с полицией около 20 человек, хотя тибетское правительство в изгнании заявило о гибели не менее 80 манифестантов. Нестабильная обстановка в Тибете поставила под угрозу проведение Олимпийских игр, которые должны пройти в Пекине в августе 2008г.

Правительство КНР закрыло Тибет для туристов, международных наблюдателей и журналистов, что осложняет независимую оценку происходящего в регионе.

www.rbc.ru

----------


## Galina

Видео - http://media.phayul.com/?av_id=102

----------


## Нока

*Эстафету Олимпийского огня в Париже встретили акциями протеста*

В Париже «по техническим причинам» потушен Олимпийский огонь: из-за сильных беспорядков, которые устроили борцы за независимость Тибета, полиции пришлось пойти на крайние меры и прервать традиционную эстафету.


Факел не удалось пронести и двухсот метров от Эйфелевой башни, передает Новостная служба телеканала «Звезда». При первой же передаче эстафеты огонь был помещен в специальный автобус. Демонстранты не прекращают попыток помешать движению олимпийского огня. Сотни людей с флагами — выстроились у подножия знаменитой башни еще рано утром.


Учитывая количество желающих сорвать церемонию, полиции приходится идти на экстраординарные меры: на пути факела тысячи полицейских выстроились в живой коридор. Марфонцев сопровождают и жандармы на роликах.


Впрочем, борцы за права человека в Тибете все же успели устроить крупные акции протеста. Первый инцидент произошел еще на Эйфелевой башне, где присутствовавший на церемонии депутат от партии «зеленых» попытался выхватить факел из рук несшего его спортсмена, сообщает «РИА Новости». В ходе выступлений несколько человек были задержаны.


Париж станет последним европейским городом, в котором побывает олимпийский огонь. Далее он отправится за океан: в Сан-Франциско и Буэнос-Айрес.

www.tvzvezda.ru

----------


## Galina

*Далай-лама просит Горбачева о помощи* - http://www.interfax.ru/news.asp?id=7935

----------


## Galina

*Олимпийский огонь потушен в третий раз*

Организаторы парижского этапа эстафеты олимпийского огня в третий раз потушили факел и вновь спрятали его в автобус. Полицейские по-прежнему не могут справиться с протестующими, которые сами пытаются потушить огонь. Акция протеста связана с недавними подавлениями народных выступлений в Тибете, сообщает Associated Press. 
Организаторы впервые потушили огонь в самом начале эстафеты - факелоносцам удалось пройти лишь около 200 метров. Когда забег возобновился, протестующие вновь атаковали факелоносца, и факел опять был потушен и спрятан в автобус. 

Вскоре эстафета снова возобновилась, и на этот раз протестующим потребовалось около часа, чтобы вновь вынудить организаторов потушить олимпийский огонь. В третий раз это случилось в автомобильном туннеле, причем факел был в руках у спортсмена с ограниченными физическими возможностями, который двигался на инвалидной коляске. 

http://www.lenta.ru/news/2008/04/07/torch4/

----------


## Galina

*"Репортеры без границ" приковали себя к Эйфелевой башне*

Парижским пожарным удалось эвакуировать с конструкций Эйфелевой башни трех приковавших себя активистов организации "Репортеры без границ" (РСФ). 

Журналисты проводили свою акцию в знак протеста против проведения Олимпийский игр в Китае, а также чтобы выразить солидарность с населением Тибета, которое выступает за автономию своего региона. 

В понедельник, непосредственно после старта от подножия Эйфелевой башни эстафеты олимпийского огня активисты "Репортеров без границ" укрепили на высоте в 75 метров транспарант с изображением наручников, сложенных в форме олимпийских колец. Все трое активистов РСФ располагали альпинистским оборудованием. Один их них имел серьезную альпинистскую подготовку. 

Прибывшему на место происшествия специальному пожарному подразделению, обученному действиям на Эйфелевой башне, лишь час спустя удалось снять транспарант. Действия пожарных и полиции прошли без каких-либо инцидентов, передает ИТАР-ТАСС.

http://www.strana.ru/doc.html?id=94453&cid=1

----------


## Нока

*Парижане сдержали слово провести «зрелищные» протесты*

Огонь предстоящей Олимпиады в Пекине окончательно помещен в автобус, на котором и прибудет на парижский стадион «Шарлетти» . Сотни активистов, выступающих в защиту Тибета, сделали все возможное для того, чтобы помешать его продвижению по столице Франции несмотря на усиленную охрану.

Французская полиция неоднократно вступала в схватки с активистами, протестующими против подавления Китаем народных волнений в Тибете и, по меньшей мере, восемь человек были арестованы за попытки преградить путь эстафете олимпийского огня.

Решение прекратить эстафету на последних ее этапах было принято после того, как мэр Парижа отменил церемонию, посвященную олимпийской эстафете, которая должна была проходить у здания мэрии. 

_Мэр Бертран Делано завил об отмене церемонии после того, как официальные представители КНР запретили участникам эстафеты останавливаться на площади перед зданием мэрии, на котором был вывешен огромный баннер с надписью "Париж защищает права человека во всех странах мира"._
Эстафету олимпийского огня, которая стартовала сегодня от Эйфелевой башни, открыл бывший французский легкоатлет Стефан Диагана, которого по плану должны были сменить 80 тщательно отобранных участников. 

Факел охраняли моторизованная полиция, бегущие пожарники, полицейские на роликовых коньках и десятки полицейских машин. Тем не менее, участникам эстафеты удалось продвинуться лишь на 200 метров, после чего огонь был в первый раз помещен в автобус, чтобы упредить попытки его затушить.

Активисты, выступающие в защиту Тибета, собрались на Площади прав человека на другом берегу Сены. Они свистели и скандировали, наблюдая за тем, как участники эстафеты начали свой 28-километровый пробег к стадиону на юге города. Офицеры оттеснили нескольких протестантов, пытающихся пройти к Эйфелевой башне со стороны Площади прав человека.

Активисты заранее обещали городским властям «зрелищные» протесты, несмотря на усиленные меры безопасности, предпринятые для охраны олимпийского огня, чье движение по Лондону в воскресенье несколько раз прерывалось из-за вмешательства активистов.

Парижская полиция поклялась обеспечить безопасную зону в радиусе 200 метров от олимпийского огня. Участников эстафеты охраняли 65 полицейских на мотоциклах, сто бегущих пожарников, еще 100 полицейских на роликовых коньках, 50 полицейских машин и около 200 полицейских из отрядов особого назначения.

«Огонь раздора» - такое определение дали олимпийскому факелу две французских национальных газеты, выведя эту тему на первые полосы. А ежедневная либеральная газета Liberation опубликовала изображение олимпийских колец, скованных наручниками.

Советник посольства КНР в Париже заявил, что эстафета олимпийского огня станет «большим праздником» для французов, а протестовать будет лишь «незначительное меньшинство». Однако организация «Репортеры без границ», нарушившая церемонию зажжения олимпийского огня в Афинах, обещала «символические, зрелищные» акции.

Одновременно с прибытием олимпийского огня во французскую столицу Президент Международного олимпийского комитета (МОК) Жак Рогге призвал Китай к мирному урегулированию народных волнений в Тибете, заявив, что применение насилия несовместимо с самим духом Олимпиады. 

«Международный олимпийский комитет выражает серьезную озабоченность и призывает к быстрому и мирному урегулированию ситуации в Тибете», - заявил Рогге во вступительной речи, открывающей 16-ю Генеральную ассамблею Ассоциации национальных олимпийских комитетов (АНОК), которая началась в столице Китая в понедельник.

Огонь прибыл во Францию поздно вечером в воскресенье после весьма хаотичной остановки в столице Великобритании, где полицейские были вынуждены противостоять активистам, выступающим в защиту Тибета, произведя 37 арестов.

Робер Менар, глава местного отделения организации «Репортеры без границ» осудил принятые французской полицией повышенные меры безопасности. «Не хватает только, чтобы они призвали парижан оставаться дома по примеру Пекина, где олимпийский факел встречали только официальные лица. Площадь «Тяньаньмэнь» полностью очистили от прохожих. 

Олимпийский огонь прибыл в Париж чрез несколько дней после того, как президент Франции Николя Саркози выдвинул ряд условий для своего посещения церемонии Олимпийских игр. Президент Франции потребовал от руководства КНР прекращения насилия, освобождения политических заключенных, обнародования информации о событиях в Тибете и начала диалога с Далай-ламой.

Из Парижа огонь отправится в Северную и Южную Америку, где он остановится в Сан-Франциско (в среду) и Буэнос-Айресе (в пятницу).

Юлия Жиронкина
По материалам Reuters и AFP

www.savetibet.ru

----------


## Нока

> *Экстремизм — это такая форма политической деятельности, которая прямо или косвенно отвергает принципы парламентской демократии*
> 
> Вот факелотушение - это оно самое и есть.
> 
> Неужели не понятно что эти вещи как раз и инспирированы спецслужбами не-будем-показывать-пальцем-какого-государства чтобы представить тибетцев варварами???
> И с превеликим самомнением исполнено людьми, не привыкшими сначала думать, а потом делать?
> 
> Как говаривал Юлий Цезарь: *подумайте, кому это выгодно!*


Иногда люди, чтобы оправдать свои "заблуждения" относительно каких-то стран и людей, подтасовывают факты.  Тушением факелов занимались не только тибетцы, которых якобы кто-то хочет представить варварами, а вполне цивильные граждане Франции и Великобритании. 
*В них принимали участие даже некоторые политики местного уровня. Так, недалеко от Марсового поля была задержана заместитель главы администрации центрального региона Мирей Ферри, представляющая партию "зеленых". Она принимала самое активное участие в атаках на Олимпийскую эстафету.*  По материалам: AFP, Associated Press.
И таких примеров можно привести много

----------


## Нока

*Олимпийская эстафета отправляется из Европы в Америку*

Олимпийская эстафета отправляется из Европы в Америку. Олимпийский огонь будет доставлен из Парижа в Сан-Франциско. Последний этап европейской части церемонии получился самым скандальным: массовые протесты противников проведения олимпиады заставили организаторов изменить маршрут и даже отменить последние этапы. Огонь несколько раз тушили и перевозили на автобусе. 
Тем временем, накануне прибытия олимпийского огня в США, кандидат в президенты Соединенных Штатов, Хиллари Клинтон призвала президента Джорджа Буша бойкотировать церемонию открытия игр. Она указала на нарушения прав человека в Китае, насилие в Тибете и поставки оружия в Судан.
Ранее с аналогичным призывом к Бушу обратились 15 членов палаты представителей.
В свою очередь, Буш заявлял, что рассматривает олимпиаду как спортивное событие и едет на открытие игр как большой любитель спорта.
Тем временем, в Сан-Франциско начались акции протеста сторонников независимости Тибета против эстафеты Олимпийского огня. Телеканал Си-эн-эн на своем сайте ведет прямую трансляцию без звука: с вертолета виден знаменитый мост "Голден Гейт", на тросах которого натянут плакат: "Один мир - одна мечта: свободный Тибет 08". Из-за акции протеста на мосту затруднено движение. Напомню, что именно в Сан-Франциско пройдет американский этап Олимпийской эстафеты. 
www.echo.msk.ru

----------


## Нока

*ЕС объявит бойкот Олимпиаде в Пекине*

В среду европейский Парламент может объявить о бойкотировании открытия Олимпийских игр в Пекине, если власти Китая не приступят к переговорам с Далай-Ламой по поводу насилия в Тибете, сообщает Reuters. 
Представители 27 членов Европейского Союза на совместном заседании решили принять резолюцию, в которой будет представлена их позиция по поводу анти-китайских протестов в гималайском крае. Голосование о принятии резолюции состоится в среду 9 апреля.
*В резолюции в ультимативной форме будет сказано, или Китайские власти до августа договариваются с Далай - Ламой, или стадионы будут пустыми.* 
www.gazeta.ru

----------


## Нока

*Противники пекинской Олимпиады взобрались на мост в Сан-Франциско*

Трое активистов движения в защиту Тибета в понедельник вскарабкались на знаменитый мост «Золотые Ворота» в Сан-Франциско, выразив протест в связи с ожидающимся прибытием в город олимпийского огня.
Демонстранты развернули баннеры, один из которых гласил: «Один мир, одна мечта – свободный Тибет».
В среду в Сан-Франциско, где проживает большое количество выходцев из азиатских стран, прибывает олимпийский факел, в связи с чем в городе ожидаются массовые акции протеста.   // Reuters 

www.gazeta.ru

----------


## Нока

*Позиция Франции по ОИ-2008 зависит от диалога Китая с Далай-ламой.*

Франция определит свою позицию по вопросу об Олимпийских играх в Пекине в зависимости от хода диалога между Китаем и Далай-ламой. Об этом в понедельник заявил официальный представитель французского правительства Люк Шатель, сообщает ИТАР-ТАСС.
Люк Шатель отметил, что Франция исходит из того, что в данном вопросе она является одним из действующих лиц и «предложила в этой связи свои услуги». 
«Франция уведомила Китай о своей позиции, она осудила насилие в Тибете и выступает за то, чтобы был установлен диалог между официальным Пекином и далай-ламой», – сказал Люк Шатель. «Именно в зависимости от хода данного диалога будет определена позиция» Франции в отношении Олимпийских игр в Пекине, добавил представитель правительства. 
Он подчеркнул, что данное заявление делается с учетом сегодняшних событий во французской столице, где эстафета Олимпийского огня сопровождалась многочисленными манифестациями протеста. 

www.gazeta.ru

----------


## Нока

*Европейские спортсмены обеспокоены ситуацией в Тибете и требуют четких инструкций*

Европейские спортсмены и официальные лица потребовали в понедельник предоставить им четкие инструкции, которые бы определяли степень их свободы в выражении своих взглядов в отношении прав человека, Тибета и других вопросов в дни Олимпиады в Пекине, передает AFP.

«Спортсмены хотят знать, что разрешено, а что не разрешено», - заявила Клаудиа Бокел, представитель Комиссии европейских спортсменов на встрече руководителей Ассоциации национальных олимпийских комитетов (АНОК) в Пекине.

Ассоциация, в состав которой входит 205 национальных олимпийских комитетов, начала трехдневное заседание в понедельник, уделив значительную часть первого дня теме свободы слова. 

Согласно уставу, принятому Международным олимпийским комитетом (МОК), спортсмены не могут использовать Олимпийские игры в качестве площадки для расовой, политической и религиозной пропаганды. Однако Патрик Хики глава ассоциации, включающей 49 европейских национальных олимпийских комитетов, заявил, что потребовал особых разъяснений от президента МОК Жака Рогге, который в эти дни находится в Пекине. 

Рогге «сделает подробное заявление по всем вопросам, касающимся спортсменов, во вторник утром» в ходе совместной встречи между членами МОК и АНОК, отметил Хики. 

По словам Хики, некоторые спортсмены находятся в состоянии столь ощутимого стресса, что это наносит ущерб их подготовке и тренировкам накануне Олимпийских игр. «Мы хотим избавить их от этого стресса, - сказал он. – Хотим вернуть им душевный покой и дать определенные инструкции».

Бокел, немецкая фехтовальщица, ранее принимавшая участие в Олимпийских играх, заявила, что спортсмены готовы придерживаться устава Олимпийских игр, однако одновременно испытывают очень глубокие чувства, когда речь заходит о таких вопросах, как Тибет.
«Спортсмены обеспокоены тем, что происходит в Тибете, но в то же время не хотят нарушать устав», - сказала она. 

Марио Васкес Рана, президент АНОК, выразил согласие с тем, что МОК должен предоставить спортсменам больше информации.
«Очень важно предоставить спортсменам такие инструкции, - сказал он. – Это входит в обязанности Международного олимпийского комитета».


www.savetibet.ru – Сохраним Тибет!

----------


## Ersh

*Петербург стал единственным европейским городом, где олимпийский огонь не встретил сопротивления* 

Китай выразил благодарность России за успешное проведение эстафеты олимпийского огня в Петербурге. Об этом, как сообщает МИД РФ, было заявлено в ходе встречи заместителя министра иностранных дел РФ Александра Салтанова с послом КНР в Москве Лю Гучаном. 

Эстафета олимпийского огня прошла по улицам Санкт-Петербурга 5 апреля. Факел несли 80 человек. Эстафета стартовала на площади Победы и завершилась на Дворцовой площади. 

Стоит отметить, что Петербург стал единственным европейским города, где встреча олимпийского огня проходила без акций борцов за независимость Тибета.

Так во время лондонского этапа эстафеты была устроена целая серия нападений на кортеж факелоносцев. В ходе стычек с полицией было задержано более 30 борцов за независимость Тибета. Один из манифестантов даже попытался потушить факел с помощью огнетушителя, переодевшись для этого в форму охранников правопорядка.

Олимпийский огонь был дважды погашен во время парижского этапа эстафеты. Решение погасить огонь было принято организаторами эстафеты для предотвращения массовых беспорядков, устраиваемых сторонниками независимости Тибета. Факел поместили в специальный автобус, который отправился по намеченному маршруту, пишет NEWSru.com. 

Международная часть эстафеты, во время которой факел побывает на всех континентах, завершится 29 апреля в Хошимине (Вьетнам). Затем Олимпийский огонь начнет свое путешествие по провинциям Китая. Во время этой части эстафеты факелоносцы попытаются впервые в истории доставить олимпийский огонь на Эверест. 

Финальной частью эстафеты 6 августа станет Пекин, где через день зажжение пламени возвестит о начале XXIX летних Олимпийских игр. 

http://www.zaks.ru/new/archive/view/44001

----------


## Ersh

*Леонид Тягачев: надеюсь, НОКи стран, лидеры которых призывают к бойкоту Олимпийских игр в Пекине, найдут возможность выйти из-под политического давления*

Сегодня, 7 апреля, завершился первый день пребывания делегации Олимпийского комитета России (ОКР) в Пекине, где проходит серия встреч Ассоциации национальных олимпийских комитетов (ANOC). Подробности в эксклюзивном интервью Агентству спортивной информации «Весь спорт» рассказал президент ОКР, член Совета Федерации Леонид Тягачев.

«В Пекин мы прилетели сегодня рано утром, - сказал Леонид Тягачев. - У нас очень большая делегация - круг вопросов, которые предстоит обсудить, очень широкий. Поэтому со мной здесь многие руководители и специалисты. Первый день получился очень насыщенным, практически без перерыва идут заседания, доклады. Не менее важными являются неформальные встречи. Все то же самое, только высказывания и комментарии более неофициальные (смеется). Главные темы - это, конечно, подготовка Пекина к Олимпийским играм и угроза ряда политических деятелей бойкотировать Игры-2008 в связи с событиями в Тибете. Мы живем в открытом обществе, и конечно, спорт не может оставаться совершенно без влияния политики, актуального текущего момента. Однако совершенно неправильно специально втягивать в политику руководителей МОК и президентов Национальных олимпийских комитетов (НОК). Все, с кем мы сегодня общались в Пекине с той или иной степенью категоричности говорили: бойкот Олимпийских игр-2008 - невозможен! Некоторые недобросовестные политики, конечно, используют предстоящие Игры как повод надавить на китайское руководство по целому ряду вопросов. И хотя НОКи - общественные организации, и формально не зависят от своих правительств, но в реальности влияние государств сложно переоценить. Хорошо, если это влияние исключительно положительное, как в России. Но я надеюсь, что НОКи тех стран, лидеры которых призывают к бойкоту или не исключают их, найдут возможность выйти из-под политического давления и принять полноценное участие в Олимпийских играх в Пекине». 

Леонид Тягачев также перечислил, что в состав делегации ОКР на серии встреч ANOC входят: почетный президент ОКР, член Международного олимпийского комитета (МОК) Виталий Смирнов; первый вице-президент ОКР Виктор Хоточкин; вице-президент ОКР, шеф спортивной делегации России на Олимпийских играх в Пекине, олимпийский чемпион Владимир Васин; почетный вице-президент ОКР, вице-президент Европейского олимпийского комитета Александр Козловский; генеральный секретарь ОКР Юрий Юрьев; руководитель департамента международных отношений и общественных связей ОКР Леонид Мирошниченко и другие руководители и специалисты. 
http://www.allsport.ru/index.php?id=13662

----------


## Топпер

Видеозапись

Видеозаписи и фотоснимки, разоблачающие односторонние сообщения западных СМИ, широко распространяются через Интернет, что сильно потрясло мировые средства массовой информации.

Освещая произошедшие 14 марта в Тибете насильственные акты, некоторые западные СМИ, выдумывая всякие небылицы, чернят Китая. Это вызвало сильное недовольство зарубежных китайцев. Переданные видеозаписи были сделаны студентом китайского происхождения, проживающим в Канаде с целью обнажить западные СМИ, которые злостно искажают факты и односторонне освещают инциденты. Эти видеозаписи через youtube широко распространяются в глобальной сети Интернет и позволяют народам всего мира распознать подлинную физиономию некоторых западных СМИ. Это сильно потрясло западный мир. Перед лицом приведенных в видеозаписях фактов, свидетельствующих о фабрикации ими клеветнических измышлений, западным СМИ крыть нечем. 

В самом начале видеозаписей говорится: «Во время общественных беспорядков в Тибете все западные СМИ с необыкновенным интересом освещали «истинное положение дел». Сейчас покажем, как они переработали те фотоснимки с целью порочить репутацию Китая». В видеозаписях затронуты западные СМИ, в том числе германские N-TV, Bild Zeitung, RTL, американская газета «Вашингтон пост», которые подозреваются в переделке с помощью махинаций снимков, показывающих избиение непальскими полицейскими демонстрантов, в попытке пришивать это дело китайским полицейским в Лхасе; а берлинская газета «Berliner Mogenpost»，BBC и другие СМИ выдали принятые китайскими полицейскими меры для спасения пострадавших жителей за «арест»; CNN США нарочно удалил фрагменты на правой части фотографии, запечатлевшие момент, когда хулиганы бросают камни по военным машинам, двигающимся вперед, и попытался таким образом создать впечатление, что военные машины свирепствуют на улицах Лхасы; германский еженедельник Der Spiegel под ошибочным заголовком намекает людям что-то.-о-

Источник:<<Жэньминь жибао>> он-лайн

----------


## Tiop

Вот одно из таких видео (не точно то): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5E6yKaTga6g

"Демонстранты" портят, разрушают, поджигают частную собственность, дома, магазины, атакуют не применяющих силу полицейских, нападают на мирных граждан. То, что показывают на западе сильно отличается от того, что происходило в Тибете.

P.S. 
А "некоторые политики местного уровня" это активисты "зеленых", неоднократно обвинявшихся в террористической и экстремистской "деятельности".

----------


## Tiop

Немецкий канал N24 выдает события в Непале за события в Китае:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EObYD...eature=related

----------


## Tiop

На немецком N-TV то же самое: 
http://opinion.people.com.cn/GB/7053878.html

----------


## Galina

*Реки и мосты - защитники Тибета встречают олимпийский огонь в США*
... http://savetibet.ru/2008/04/08/tibet_bridges.html

----------


## Топпер

По официальным сообщениям из Китая,  после продолжавшихся около недели беспорядков и погромов обстановка в административном центре Тибетского автономного района Лхасе относительно нормализировалась. В настоящее время к Лхасе стянуты войска, в самом городе силы правопорядка выявляют организаторов и активных участников волнений. Накануне им было предложено сдаться властям для облегчения собственной участи. Однако, судя по всему, данное предложение не нашло массового отклика.

Беспорядки в Тибетском районе Китая начались в минувший понедельник, когда в автономии прошли демонстрации буддийских монахов, отмечавших годовщину неудачного антикитайского восстания 1959 года.  Затем к ним присоединились местные жители. Радиостанция «Свободная Азия», ссылаясь на очевидцев событий, сообщает, что китайская полиция открыла огонь по протестующим, убив по меньшей мере двоих человек. Другой источник сообщил, что двое тибетцев были застрелены около буддийского монастыря «Рамоч». Утром 14 марта около 400 протестующих собрались вокруг рынка близ храма «Джоханг» и натолкнулись на кордон из 1000 полицейских, применивших силу. Очевидцы рассказывали, что некоторые участники акции выкрикивали лозунги о независимости региона от Китая. После этого начались погромы, в ходе которых были сожжены десятки домов, магазинов, автомобилей. «На улицах творится полный хаос, – сказал Reuters по телефону житель Тибета. – Люди сжигают машины, мотоциклы и автобусы. Повсюду дым, протестующие бросают булыжники и разбивают стекла». 
Представители правительства Тибета в изгнании заявили, что в ходе беспорядков в Лхасе убито не менее 80 человек. Духовный лидер тибетских буддистов далай-лама опасается, что количество жертв может увеличиться. Появились слухи о братских могилах, в которых военные тайно хоронят десятки трупов.
В свою очередь Пекин заявляет, что огнестрельное оружие против демонстрантов не применялось, пока на улицах не начались массовые погромы. По официальным данным, погибло 13 человек. Главным образом, это этнические китайцы, убитые погромщиками. Известно, что среди них двое работников отеля, сгоревшие в подожженном протестующими здании гостиницы. Еще два человека – владельцы небольших магазинов, которые оказались на пути у разъяренной толпы демонстрантов.   
Сейчас дороги в Лхасе патрулируют 200 военных машин и бронетранспортеров. Власти настоятельно рекомендовали местным жителям не покидать своих домов. Китайская пресса пишет, что люди напуганы. Этнические китайцы боятся выходить на улицу даже для того, чтобы купить продукты. По городу поползли слухи о том, что отравлен водопровод. По словам очевидцев, в Лхасе начались перебои с энергоснабжением, нарушена телефонная связь, не работает интернет.
Китайские власти обвинили в организации беспорядков так называемое правительство Тибета в изгнании, возглавляемое далай-ламой. Администрация Тибетского автономного района заявила: у нее есть достаточные основания для доказательств, что последняя диверсия в Лхасе инспирирована далай-ламой и его сторонниками. «Попытки отдельных лиц подорвать спокойствие и гармонию Тибета не пользуются доверием народа и обречены на провал», – сообщил «Синьхуа» представитель официальных властей Тибета. 
Далай-лама отверг эти обвинения. Он утверждает, что акция протеста была спонтанным явлением. «Я прошу китайское руководство прекратить использование силы и начать диалог с тибетским населением. Я также прошу моих братьев тибетцев не предаваться насилию», – говорится в заявлении главы буддийской церкви.
Однако в спонтанность беспорядков в Тибете поверить сложно. Уж больно в подходящий (или в неподходящий, если смотреть с точки зрения Китая) момент они произошли. В августе в Пекине должны состояться Олимпийские игры. Так что противники Китая уже вовсю используют трагические события в Лхасе в политических целях, ратуя за бойкот Олимпиады. Впрочем, этого им добиться вряд ли удастся, так как столь радикальные действия против Китая пока не находят серьезной поддержки. Международный олимпийский комитет уже заявил, что «последовательно выступает против призывов к бойкоту Олимпийских игр в Пекине в связи с беспорядками в Тибетском автономном районе». По мнению президента МОК Жака Рогге, подобная акция «ничего не решит, а станет лишь наказанием для атлетов и помешает проведению действительно необходимого большого праздника спорта». 
К тому же именно в эти дни, омраченные кровавыми волнениями, в Пекине проходила сессия Всекитайского собрания народных представителей (в которой участвовали и представители высшей власти Тибетской автономии), где председателем КНР – главой китайского государства вновь был избран Ху Цзиньтао, а премьером Госсовета КНР переизбран Вэнь Цзябао.  
Безусловно, события в Лхасе должны были дискредитировать официальную политику, проводимую руководством Коммунистической партии Китая. А проблемный Тибет – наиболее удобный регион для подобных провокаций.  Напомним, что в 1949 году после победы КПК над Гоминьданом в гражданской войне новое правительство Мао Цзэдуна стало настаивать на том, что Тибет является частью Китая. В 1950 году китайские войска вошли на территорию Тибета и взяли ее под контроль. В 1951-м далай-лама, к этому времени возведенный в сан духовного и светского лидера Тибета, заключил с центральным правительством «соглашение о мероприятиях по мирному освобождению Тибета». Соглашение предоставляло Тибету фактическую национальную автономию в составе КНР. Сам далай-лама занимал государственные посты члена Всекитайского комитета Народного консультативного совета Китая, депутата всекитайского собрания народных представителей, председателя подготовительного комитета по созданию в составе КНР Тибетского автономного района, почетного председателя Китайского общества буддистов. Он занял также символический пост вице-президента Постоянного комитета (реальная власть сосредоточена в руках китайского генерал-губернатора). 
В середине пятидесятых в Тибете при поддержке ЦРУ началось движение против китайских властей, вылившееся в марте 1959 года в открытое восстание, которое было подавлено армией КНР.  Поле этого далай-лама эмигрировал в Индию. В течение 40 лет за ним последовало около 130 000 тибетцев. Он возглавил правительство Тибета в изгнании, созданное с целью борьбы за независимость этой территории. 
Китай не приемлет заявления о независимости Тибета. Любой  прием далай-ламы как официального лица на государственном уровне встречает жесткий протест со стороны китайских властей.
Нынешние беспорядки в Тибете, как говорят, – крупнейшие с 1989 года. И хотя в самой провинции страсти несколько улеглись, до полного спокойствия еще далеко. Так, в воскресенье около 200 человек, выступающих в поддержку независимости Тибета, напали на полицейский участок в провинции Сычуань. По данным местной полиции, манифестанты ранили нескольких стражей порядка. Для разгона демонстрантов правительственные силы использовали слезоточивый газ. В соседней с Тибетом китайской провинции Чэнду мобилизованы и приведены в состояние готовности войска.
Сотни тибетцев, ныне проживающих за пределами этой территории, в минувшие выходные устроили волнения в разных концах мира. Беспорядками закончились акции в поддержку независимого Тибета в Индии, Сиднее и Нью-Йорке. 
Далай-лама призывает международное сообщество расследовать случившееся и выяснить, «не проводят ли китайские власти в Тибете политику культурного геноцида». 
В свою очередь в обращении Народного правительства Лхасы к гражданам отмечается, что «кадровые работники, рабочие и служащие, население города должны осознать преступность попыток клики далай-ламы и злонамеренные устремления раскольнических сил. Защита единства государства и национальной сплоченности, обеспечение общественной гармонии  – общее чаяние представителей всех живущих в Тибете национальностей. Защита государственного суверенитета и территориальной целостности является неукоснительной обязанностью».

Павел СВИРИДОВ.  [18/03/2008]
Советская Россия

----------


## Galina

СВОБОДУ ТИБЕТУ! МИРНЫЕ ПЕРЕГОВОРЫ С ДАЛАЙ ЛАМОЙ! - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sZa9Y...w_protest.html

----------


## Galina

*Горбачев: "Соглашение еще возможно. Далай-лама обратился ко мне за помощью"*

Фиаметта Кукурниа

Чуть больше трех месяцев назад, в Риме, они вместе говорили миру о безопасности, любви и солидарности. Сегодня, в самый тяжелый час для его народа, духовный лидер тибетцев просит помощи у Михаила Горбачева, последнего советского президента. "Да, это правда, Далай-лама обратился ко мне в качестве председателя Форума лауреатов Нобелевской премии мира. Он очень обеспокоен ситуацией на Тибете, он также сказал, что надеется с моей помощью и с помощью других международных деятелей вернуть ситуацию в мирное русло". 

*- Михаил Сергеевич, о чем конкретно попросил вас Далай-лама? Он надеется на ваше прямое посредничество?* 

- Прежде всего, через меня он обратился ко всем лауреатам Нобелевской премии мира, выражая свою огромную обеспокоенность и обращаясь за помощью. Но он также подчеркнул, что в поисках мирного решения он не ставит под сомнение территориальную целостность Китая. Напротив, он уточнил, что поиск решения следует осуществлять в рамках национального китайского единства и через мирный диалог. По моему мнению, речь идет о фундаментальном отправном моменте. 

-* И как вы намереваетесь действовать?* 

- Я тщательно изучил заявления китайских лидеров, в частности выступления президента Ху Цзиньтао, по ситуации в Тибете. Совершенно очевидно, что при изложении официальных позиций китайского руководства очень часто говорится о готовности к контактам, и даже к консультациям, с эмиссарами Далай-ламы. Однако китайское руководство выдвигает одно обязательное условие, которое заключается в его однозначном отказе от лозунга "Независимость Тибету". 

*- Однако же, в своем недавнем интервью газете Repubblica, Далай-лама заявил, что в Тибете запрещено произносить его имя. Более того, совсем недавно другая спорная территория, Косово, добилась независимости. Это еще больше может ужесточить позицию Пекина. Вряд ли все это можно назвать хорошими предпосылками к возможным контактам.* 

- В действительности, я думаю, что в сложившейся политической ситуации есть пространство для дискуссии и даже для достижения соглашения. Китай ставит одно условие. Далай-лама в своем послании принимает его и поясняет, что решение следует искать в рамках территориальной целостности Китая. На данном этапе важно, чтобы все проявили здравомыслие и избежали поспешных шагов. 

-* Вы лично будете говорить с другими Нобелевскими лауреатами? О просьбе Далай-ламы?* 

- Конечно. Мы довольно часто встречаемся, особенно по наиболее деликатным вопросам, как этот. 

*- Почему Далай-лама обратился именно к вам?* 

- Мы давно знаем друг друга. В последний раз мы встречались именно в Риме, на VIII Саммите лауреатов Нобелевской премии мира, и у нас была возможность поговорить о многом. Между нами есть понимание и доверие. 

http://www.inopressa.ru/repubblica/2...13:47:55/gorbi

----------


## Galina

*Хиллари Клинтон призвала Дорджа Буша отказаться от участия в церемонии открытия летних Олимпийских Игр в Пекине*

Претендент на пост президента США, сенатор-демократ Хиллари Клинтон обратилась с призывом к главе Белого дома Джорджу Бушу отказаться от участия в церемонии открытия летних Олимпийских Игр в Пекине. Свое требование она увязывает с нежеланием Пекина оказать давление на Судан для решения проблемы Дарфура, а также последними событиями в Тибетском автономном районе КНР, cообщил телеканал Fox News 7 апреля.

В заявлении Клинтон говорится, что недавние беспорядки в Тибете, а также поддержка Китаем Судана, который, по её словам, несет ответственность за геноцид в провинции Дарфур, свидетельствуют о том, что Китай не готов принимать у себя Олимпийские игры.

«Я считаю, что администрация Буша совершила ошибку, замалчивая вопрос о правах человека в отношениях с Китаем. В свете недавних событий, я уверена, что президенту Бушу не следует посещать церемонию открытия игр в Пекине, так как сколько-нибудь значительных перемен в политике китайского правительства не происходит», - отметила Клинтон.

Но вчера пресс-секретарь Белого дома сообщил, что Буш по-прежнему намерен приехать на Олимпиаду.

Тем временем акции протеста повсюду сопровождают путь олимпийского огня в Пекин. Сегодня факел с Олимпийским огнём будет доставлен в Сан-Франциско и в городе уже начались акции протеста. Вчера 7 апреля три человека залезли на опору моста «Золотые ворота» в Сан-Франциско с флагом независимого Тибета и пробыли там более двух часов. Участники акции оказались членами организации «Студенты за свободный Тибет». Все восемь протестующих, в том числе пятеро оставшихся внизу участников акции, были арестованы. Теперь их могут ожидать штрафы в размере до десяти тысяч долларов, передаёт телеканал Fox News.

Тем не менее, власти США рассчитывают, что американская часть эстафеты пройдёт в спокойной обстановке. Стражи порядка обещают не допустить того, что происходило в Париже и Лондоне. 

_Накануне, во время шествия священного пламени по французской столице, из-за уличных акций протеста, маршрут эстафеты пришлось изменить, а факел гасили четыре раза. При этом запасная лампада находилась в безопасном месте - под наблюдением охраны._

http://pismo-vlasti.ru/politika/news/2203

----------


## Galina

*Индия сократила эстафету Олимпийского огня в три раза*

НЬЮ-ДЕЛИ, 7 апр - РИА Новости, Евгений Безека. Из-за "проблемы Тибета" Индия изменила маршрут прохождения эстафеты Олимпийского огня летних Игр-2008 по Дели, сократив его протяженность в три раза, сообщил РИА Новости представитель Индийской олимпийской ассоциации (ИОА) Джордж Мэтью. 

Такое решение было принято, чтобы не позволить протибетским манифестантам сорвать тожественную церемонию. За ходом делийского этапа эстафеты 17 апреля будут внимательно следить в Пекине, которому Индия пообещала обеспечить безопасность огня. 

"Факел пройдет от площади Виджай-чоук до "Ворот Индии", полиция Дели пообещала принять необходимые меры безопасности", - сказал Джордж. 

До начала акций протеста протибетских организаций против эстафеты панировалось нести факел 8 километров от средневекового Красного форта до монумента "Ворота Индии". 

В Индии против проведения Олимпиады в Пекине выступает Конгресс тибетской молодежи. Активисты этой организации, требующей независимости тибетской автономии от КНР, пообещали сделать все возможное, чтобы омрачить праздничную атмосферу во время эстафеты. Они призывают кандидатов в факелоносцы отказаться от участия в эстафете. Капитан индийской сборной по футболу Байчунг Бхутиа уже отказался, объяснив решение чувством солидарности с тибетским народом. 

Тем не менее, в Индии нет недостатка в желающих нести факел. "Для всех спортсменов нести огонь - это честь. Увы, мы не можем включить в список всех желающих", - сказал глава ИОА Суреш Калмади. 

Всего в списке факелоносцев 35 фамилий, но лишь пять из них стали достоянием общественности. Это звезда крикета Сачин Тендулькар, чемпионка по бегу Шайни Абрахам-Уилсон, бадминтонистка Пуллела Гопичанд, прыгунья Анджу Бобби-Джордж и ветеран индийского спорта чемпион по бегу Милкха Сингх. 

Калмади заверил, что эстафета пройдет без инцидентов. "Безопасность будет хорошая, потому что для Индии прием эстафеты - это честь", - сказал он журналистам в понедельник. 

У Дели есть все основания опасаться за безопасность Олимпийского огня, так как здесь живет около 100 тысяч тибетских беженцев. Также на севере Индии в Дхарамшале находится резиденция духовного лидера тибетского народа далай-ламы и правительства Тибета в изгнании. В марте протибетские активисты в Нью-Дели прорвались на территорию посольства Китая в знак протеста против насилия в Тибете. 

Ситуация в Тибете обострилась 10 марта, когда в столице этого автономного района КНР прошли несанкционированные демонстрации с требованием предоставления независимости Тибету. В конце марта беспорядки были ликвидированы. Имущественный ущерб от погромов и поджогов только в Лхасе составил 200 миллионов юаней (28 миллионов долларов). 

Китайские власти считают, что массовые волнения в Тибете были организованы и проведены сторонниками Далай-ламы, который живет в изгнании в Индии. Далай-лама отверг обвинения и призвал власти КНР к конструктивному диалогу с тибетским народом. 

http://www.rian.ru/sport/20080407/103958999.html

----------


## Galina

*Вокруг Олимпийского факела разгораются неспортивные страсти*

13:06 | 08/ 04/ 2008 


Представители Международного олимпийского комитета сегодня сообщили, что на предстоящем совещании в Пекине будет рассмотрен вопрос о возможном прекращении эстафеты Олимпийского огня. 

Пойти на такой шаг руководителей МОК могут вынудить многочисленные акции протеста, сопровождавшие этапы эстафеты Олимпийского огня в Лондоне, Париже и ожидающиеся в Америке. . . http://www.rian.ru/review/20080408/104024107.html

P.S. Материал подготовлен интернет-редакцией www.rian.ru на основе информации РИА Новости и открытых источников.

----------


## Топпер

В 2007 году Тибет посетило на 60% больше туристов по сравнению с предыдущим годом. При этом число гостей (4 миллиона) почти в полтора раза превысило число местных жителей (2,8 миллионов человек). Такие показатели зафиксированы впервые.

Тибет стал более открытым для туристов, чем прежде, и теперь даже в действующих монастырях экскурсионные группы следуют буквально одна за другой. Сюда же стекаются тысячи паломников, чтобы прикоснуться к святыням, помолиться и оставить пожертвования у буддийского изваяния и портрета ламы.

В Тибете в прошлом году был построен уже третий пассажирский аэропорт, в туристическом секторе задействовано почти 800 автобусов, в регионе есть железная дорога, сообщает Lenta.ru. По итогам 2007 года туризм принес около 5 миллиардов юаней ($700 миллионов), что на 73% больше, чем в 2006 году.

Доход от туризма составил 9% валового внутреннего продукта Тибета, и культурная привлекательность региона может стать краеугольным камнем процесса интеграции Тибета и Китая и развития экономики региона. При этом, по мнению местных властей, туристический потенциал региона полностью не исчерпан. Однако нынешний рост не только радует, но и настораживает экспертов. "С одной стороны, туристическая сфера входит в стратегию китайского развития на Запад; с другой стороны, такой приток туристов может представлять угрозу для природы Тибета", - заявил журналистам представитель организации Free Tibet Campaign Мэтт Уиттикейс. 

Источник Travel.ru

----------


## Нока

*Враг Пекина номер один* 
("The International Herald Tribune", США)
Чиновники в Пекине не могут понять того, что им объяснил бы любой грамотный пиарщик - что они сами являются своими злейшими врагами

В преддверии Олимпийских игр, власти Китая обрушились с репрессиями на мирных критиков правления коммунистической партии - на буддийских монахов Тибета и мусульман провинции Синцзян. С жертвами обходятся как с врагами государства. Так, в четверг активист правозащитного движения Ху Цзя (Hu Jia) был приговорен к трем с половиной годам тюрьмы за 'попытку ниспровержения государственной власти'. 

Однако чиновники в Пекине не могут понять того, что им объяснил бы любой грамотный пиарщик - что они сами являются своими злейшими врагами. Если бы они хотели показать миру, что Международный Олимпийский комитет не ошибся, выбрав Пекин в качестве столицы Игр 2008 года, они оставили бы идеалиста Ху Цзя на свободе, и не мешали бы ему помогать больным ВИЧ, бороться за экологию, и пользоваться записанным в китайской конституции правом на свободу слова. Вместо этого, он был арестован и осужден. Организация 'Международная Амнистия' (Amnesty International) отозвалась о судебном процессе как о 'несправедливом и политически мотивированном'. 

Авторитарные и негибкие власти Китая похоже, делают все, чтобы доказать, что их критики правы, наглядно демонстрируя, что несмотря на свой быстрый экономический рост, Китай продолжает слишком пренебрежительно относиться к правам человека, чтобы быть достойным принимать у себя Олимпиаду. 
www.inosmi.ru

----------


## Нока

*МОК рассмотрит вопрос о прекращении эстафеты олимпийского огня*

8 апреля представители Международного олимпийского комитета (МОК) сообщили, что на заседании в Пекине будет рассмотрен вопрос о возможном прекращении эстафеты олимпийского огня. Такая необходимость возникла вследствие многочисленных акций протеста, сопровождающих маршрут олимпийского огня.

Как пояснили в МОК, руководители этой организации будут вынуждены рассмотреть вопрос о прекращении эстафеты огня в связи с массовыми акциями протеста. В Лондоне, по данным Скотланд-Ярда, во время передачи огня 6 апреля на демонстрации, осуждающие политику китайских властей по отношению к Тибету, вышло более 2,5 тыс. человек. Были арестованы 35 нарушителей общественного порядка из числа демонстрантов. Парижский этап эстафеты олимпийского огня 7 апреля также оказался фактически сорванным. Даже мобилизация 4 тыс. полицейских и жандармов не смогла обеспечить развитие эстафеты по запланированному сценарию. Несколько сот демонстрантов, собравшихся у Эйфелевой башни, начали разбрасывать листовки с критикой политики Пекина. Затем на первом уровне Эйфелевой башни, откуда стартовала эстафета, присутствовавший на церемонии депутат от партии "зеленых" попытался выхватить факел из рук несшего его спортсмена. Неподалеку от Эйфелевой башни сотрудники правоохранительных органов задержали вице-президента регионального совета столичного района Иль-де-Франс при попытке приблизиться к месту проведения эстафеты с огнетушителем в руках. Уже после первых 200 метров эстафеты из-за чинимых движению помех огонь пришлось поместить в специальный автобус и даже временно потушить по "техническим причинам". В Париже было задержано около 18 сторонников независимости Тибета, нарушающих общественный порядок.

Парижский этап эстафеты - последний в путешествии олимпийского огня по Европе. После французской столицы факел отправился на самолете в Сан-Франциско (США), где 8 апреля должен состояться очередной этап эстафеты и где уже начались акции протеста сторонников независимости Тибета. 

www.kommersant.ru

----------


## Нока

*Европейский парламент может объявить бойкот Олимпиаде в Пекине* 

*В связи с нежеланием Китая вступать в диалог с Далай-ламой Европейский парламент поставит на голосование резолюцию о бойкотировании церемонии открытия пекинской Олимпиады. Голосование состоится 9 апреля.* 

Европейский парламент в среду, 9 апреля,  может объявить о бойкоте церемонии открытия Олимпийских игр в Пекине, если власти Китая не приступят к переговорам с Далай-ламой, сообщает Reuters.

Последний ультиматум Китаю

Днем ранее представители стран-членов Европейского Союза договорились о принятии резолюции, выражающей позицию Европы по поводу антикитайских протестов в Тибете. Как заявил один из депутатов Европарламента, в резолюции китайские власти в ультимативной форме будут призваны начать переговоры с духовным лидером тибетцев. "В противном случае стадионы на открытии Олимпиады будут полупустыми", - отметил он. Голосование о принятии резолюции состоится 9 апреля.

Напомним, китайские власти утверждают, что массовые волнения в Тибете были организованы и проведены сторонниками Далай-ламы, "ведущего раскольническую деятельность". Далай-лама отвергает эти обвинения. 

www.dw-world.de

----------


## Нока

*Борьба вокруг факелов* 
Штефан Корнелиус
Правительство в Пекине долго игнорировало своих критиков – плата за это растет с каждым днем 
Эстафета Олимпийского огня пронизана простой и сильной символикой, поэтому значение телевизионных кадров, транслировавшихся из Парижа и Лондона, понятно сразу. Этот огонь, который призван осветить взаимопонимание между народами, этот символ всеобъемлющей олимпийской идеи приходится защищать от людей. Окруженный со всех сторон полицейскими, факелоносец прокладывает себе путь сквозь толпу протестующих. Этот протест столь же заразителен, как огонь. Он переносится с континента на континент, неразрывно связанный с огнем, в котором он разгорается, как огромный пожар. 

Целью демонстрантов было затушить огонь и тем самым символически перекрыть свет китайской политике. Сделать это удалось в понедельник в Париже, более эффективный и одновременно более безобидный жест едва ли можно было придумать. Критикам Китая удался первый акт спектакля, который теперь уже нельзя прекратить до начала Олимпийских игр. Демонстранты воспользовались всемирной эстафетой Олимпийского огня, маркетинговым ходом, – и сумели изменить его суть на противоположную. 

Таким образом для организаторов Олимпиады эстафета становится кошмаром. Вместо того чтобы рекламировать Китай, огонь высветил немаловажные политические проблемы. Абсурдная защита огня, полицейское оцепление, китайские службы безопасности в столицах всего мира – все это сеет ощущение репрессий и паранойи. Наручники и мотки колючей проволоки, которые сейчас повсюду становятся символом Игр вместо олимпийских колец, тоже являются частью этого образного языка. И подобные картины будут теперь возникать на любой стадии спектакля под названием "Эстафета Олимпийского огня". 

*Прежде всего, протест многое говорит о китайском правительстве. Пекин не контролирует происходящее. Упрямство, с которым он игнорирует протесты, свидетельствует о полном непонимании правил открытого общества. Он катастрофически недооценивает значение Олимпиады как рядовой формы политического маркетинга. Китайское руководство костно и некреативно. Оно либо не замечает воздействия протеста – либо не постигает его. И то и другое свидетельствует о его сильной слабости. Однако пекинские политики не понимают своей слабости. Для них слабым является тот, кто реагирует гибко, кто может свернуть с проторенного пути. Слаб тот, кто готов вести переговоры с Далай-ламой.* 
Был бы какой-нибудь толк, если бы в Париже эстафета закончилась? Необязательно, до сих пор сам протест является скорее знаком беспомощности. Да и для демонстрантов главным является символика, политики за спектаклем немного. Само собой разумеется, законен любой протест, любой бойкот, любой лозунг. Однако в конце так или иначе встанет простой вопрос: достигнута ли цель, что удалось изменить? 

Антикитайское протестное движение претендует на высокую нравственность. Фигура Далай-ламы с его моральной чистотой помогает ему в этом. В Париже на футболке французского факелоносца Стефана Диагана красовалась надпись "За лучший мир". Благородная цель – разве кто против? Но именно в этом заключается проблема протеста: он всеобъемлющ и не слишком реалистичен. Из него не вытекает вопрос: "Что конкретного могу сделать я, чтобы мой протест был преобразован и подхвачен политиками?" Он только обвиняет. 

И пусть ядром протеста являются возмущения, но действовать должны политики, китайское руководство. Если бы у них была хоть капля чувства реальности, они бы поняли, что протест сужает их свободу действий и приводит в состояние открытой конфронтации со все большим числом государств. Упрямое сопротивление не поможет, помочь может только знак смирения. Пекин должен показать, что протест им услышан и понят. Иначе символом злоупотребления символами станет не только эстафета Олимпийского огня, а олимпийский спектакль в целом.
www.inopressa.ru

----------


## Galina

*Австралийцы изменили маршрут Олимпийского факела*

Маршрут, по которому будет пронесен Олимпийский факел в столице Австралии - Канберре, радикально изменен по соображениям безопасности, сообщил во вторник главный полицейский комиссар страны Мик Келти. 

Путь следования огня будет до последнего момента держаться в строжайшей тайне, чтобы не допустить повторения инцидентов в Великобритании и Франции, когда группы активистов, выступающих за права населения Тибета, предприняли попытки потушить олимпийский факел. Келти также подчеркнул, что "власти надеются максимально обеспечить безопасность 80 спортсменов, принимающих участие в олимпийской эстафете", передает ИТАР-ТАСС. 

Президент австралийского Олимпийского комитета Джон Коутс, находящийся сейчас с официальным визитом в Пекине, призвал австралийцев воздержаться от насильственных действий во время прохождения факела по территории пятого континента, которое состоится уже через две недели. "Мы искренне рассчитываем, что это торжественное и почетное мероприятие пройдет без каких-либо эксцессов. Однако, с другой стороны, мы, несомненно, уважаем право каждого из граждан на протест, но надеемся на мирное его выражение", - отметил Коутс.

http://www.strana.ru/doc.html?id=94527&cid=1

----------


## Galina

МОК собирается отказаться от эстафеты огня. 

Олимпийский огонь покинул Европу и направляется в Северную Америку. Однако проведение эстафеты в Сан-Франциско намерены усложнить борцы за свободу Тибета. Они обещают проведение масштабных акций протеста. Накаляется обстановка и на более высоком уровне: общественные деятели и политики все чаще требуют от правительств стран Запада бойкотировать Олимпиаду, которая должна пройти в Пекине. А МОК и вовсе собирается отказаться от эстафеты огня. 

Акции протеста начались в США еще накануне. 7 апреля на тросах знаменитого моста Golden Gate в Сан-Франциско сторонники независимости Тибета повесили плакат «Один мир – одна мечта: свободный Тибет 08». 



«В акциях протеста собираются принять участие актер Ричард Гир и режиссер Стивен Спилберг» Ответственность за это уже взяла на себя организация «Студенты за свободный Тибет», которая провела аналогичную акцию в Лондоне. Непосредственными исполнителями стали три человека, уточняют местные СМИ. Полиция была вынуждена перекрыть движение на мосту по одному ряду и арестовать студентов. 


Однако останавливаться на этом борцы за свободу Тибета не намерены. 


Как заявил журналистам представитель студенческого движения Тензин Дасанг, на вторник в Сан-Франциско запланирована крупномасштабная акция протеста. По его словам, в ней планируют принять участие выходцы с Тибета, как живущие в США, так и приехавшие специально для участия из-за границы. «Мы хотим, чтобы все прошло мирно, но это будет большая акция», – сказал Тензин Дасанг. 


Предполагается, что в Сан-Франциско, так же как в Лондоне и Париже, демонстранты выйдут на улицы с фотографиями далай-ламы, лозунгами «Руки прочь от Дарфура!» и надписями типа «Сначала – права человека, потом – Олимпиада!». _Не исключено, что в этих мероприятиях примут участие актер Ричард Гир и режиссер Стивен Спилберг,_ также призывающие к бойкоту летней Олимпиады, сообщает «Интерфакс». 


Тем не менее власти США рассчитывают, что американская часть эстафеты пройдет в спокойной обстановке. Стражи порядка обещают не допустить того, что происходило в Париже и Лондоне. Справиться с акциями протеста властям Сан-Франциско пообещал Госдепартамент. 


«Очевидно, что в мире очень эмоционально реагируют на это событие. На это можно смотреть с различных позиций. Но прежде всего люди имеют право свободно выражать свое мнение. Если их взгляды отличаются от позиции китайского правительства по каким-либо вопросам, у них есть право выражать свое мнение, но мирным путем», – заявил официальный представитель Государственного департамента США Шон Маккормак. 


Стоит отметить, что от американских полицейских зависит не только порядок на улицах Сан-Франциско, но и дальнейшая судьба эстафеты. Если акции протеста не прекратятся, Международный олимпийский комитет может ее прекратить. Об этом заявили представители комитета. По их словам, вопрос о целесообразности продолжения эстафеты будет рассмотрен на совещании этой организации, которое должно начаться в среду в Пекине. 


Не оставила равнодушными тема независимости Тибета и американских политиков. В последнее время они все чаще поднимают вопрос о возможном бойкоте Олимпиады в Пекине. 


В прошлом году в палату представителей конгресса США были внесены сразу две резолюции, осуждающие китайские власти за нарушение прав человека в КНР и поддержку режимов в Судане и Северной Корее. В обеих содержался призыв к президенту США предпринять немедленные действия по бойкоту летних Олимпийских игр 2008 года. 


Неоднократно с этой же просьбой обращалась к Бушу спикер палаты представителей конгресса США демократ Нэнси Пелоси, которая по конституции является третьим лицом в американском государстве. 


Последним политиком, высказавшимся против участия США в Олимпиаде, стала кандидат в президенты США, сенатор-демократ и бывшая первая леди США Хиллари Клинтон. 


«Я считаю, что администрация Буша совершила ошибку, замалчивая вопрос о правах человека в отношениях с Китаем. В свете недавних событий я уверена, что президенту Бушу не следует посещать церемонию открытия Игр в Пекине, так как сколько-нибудь значительных перемен в политике китайского правительства не происходит», – отметила она 7 апреля. 



Впрочем, позиция Буша на этот счет остается неизменной. Ранее он заявил, что Олимпиада является спортивным, а не политическим мероприятием и поэтому он намерен посетить церемонию. 


В правительствах других стран дискуссия о возможном бойкоте пекинской Олимпиады остается открытой. Большинство лидеров стран Запада заявили, что примут окончательное решение ближе к августу, когда прояснится, готов ли Китай идти на компромисс с международным сообществом по проблемам Тибета и Дарфура. 


Что же касается России, протесты имеют место, но носят более цивилизованный характер, рассказал в интервью газете ВЗГЛЯД руководитель пресс-службы Олимпийского комитета России Геннадий Швец. «Мы предложили обсудить, как сочетаются два этих явления – Олимпийские игры и события в Тибете. В итоге Олимпийский комитет пришел к выводу, что бойкот – это деструктивная мера. Нельзя становиться на пути спортсменов, поскольку эстафета по своей природе носит интернациональный характер. Благодаря тонкой и грамотной работе передача олимпийского огня в России прошла без происшествий», – подчеркнул он. 

Текст: Антон Васецкий


http://www.vz.ru/society/2008/4/8/157994.html

----------


## Galina

*Порядок без посредников* 

Далай-лама обратился к Михаилу Горбачеву за помощью в урегулировании конфликта тибетских монахов с китайским руководством. Похоже на фол последней надежды – в серьезных международных конфликтах всегда ищут правильного и, главное, авторитетного переговорщика. Характерно, что в своей собственной стране первый и последний президент СССР не пользуется таким авторитетом, политическим и моральным, как в мире. Трудно себе представить, что его кто-нибудь будет приглашать разруливать внутренний российский конфликт: и дело не только в непопулярности фигуры главы государства, развал которого официально назван «крупнейшей геополитической катастрофой», но и в том, что теперь конфликтные вопросы решаются без привлечения общественности – такова система власти.. .
Сменилась шкала авторитетов, причем не только в России, где упало влияние «властителей дум» и людей типа и образца Андрея Сахарова и Дмитрия Лихачева (впрочем, их и нет физически).
Сменилась перестроечная парадигма двадцатилетней давности, а вместе с ней ушло понятие морального авторитета. Возможно, именно поэтому бьют мимо цели письма как в поддержку Ходорковского, так и против него, как pro власть, так и contra: и с той и с другой стороны есть известные, а иногда даже уважаемые люди, а вот моральных авторитетов нет.

Прекратили действие и строго моральные аргументы – это не слишком ходкая монета в отношениях общества и государства. И дело не в том, что они сами по себе обесценились: просто вместо моральных аргументов предлагается меню из традиционалистских, а иногда даже фундаменталистских ценностей, вместо моральных авторитетов появляются должностные.



Национальный лидер – по должности – Владимир Путин, духовный лидер – опять-таки в соответствии с занимаемым постом – патриарх РПЦ.
Это очень странная шкала, зато внутри нее есть четкие ориентиры для нашего сытого, обуржуазившегося, деполитизированного и ставшего меньше рефлексировать общества. Членам общества нужно с кем-то себя идентифицировать, с кем-то себя и свою нацию соотносить, и предлагаемый выбор предметов гордости на сегодня большинство вполне устраивает.

Еще в ходе опроса Фонда «Общественное мнение» (ФОМ) в 2001 году 63% респондентов уверенно находили моральные и нравственные авторитеты в своем ближайшем окружении – среди друзей и в семье. Среди известных людей, то есть вне ближнего круга, такие авторитеты обнаруживались гораздо меньшим числом опрошенных (41%). Да и то уже тогда, в самом начале путинского правления, таковыми считались политики, чей скучный и стандартный список замыкал Александр Солженицын. Но за последнее время и он окончательно перестал быть авторитетом для ориентированной на западные ценности части общества. И не только по причине своих национал-патриотических взглядов и наивных прожектов переустройства страны, но и потому, что к нему за идеологическим прикрытием своей политики нередко обращалась высшая власть.



В таком обществе и таком государстве, как наше, круг доверия необычайно узок и, как правило, не распространяется за пределы семейного круга.
Поэтому беспрецедентная электоральная поддержка власти не должна вводить в заблуждение: это происходит от недоверия и безразличия, а не в результате формирования четкой отрефлексированной позиции. Но беда еще и в том, что такому обществу и такому государству моральные авторитеты не нужны. Как нет нужды в нынешней модели устройства России спроса на политическую свободу.

Требующие освящения моральным авторитетом переговоры у нас сейчас вообще не в чести. Нарочито жесткий стиль российской дипломатии не предполагает использования инструментов тонкой настройки. А таким инструментом как раз в позднее горбачевское, а затем ельцинское время был, например, Аркадий Вольский. Виктор Черномырдин тоже не чурался вступления в переговоры.



В нынешней парадигме переговоры, основанные на участии авторитетного арбитра, не предусмотрены. Правда, это не жизнь стала жестче, а политика – менее гибкой и более циничной.
Мировой порядок сегодня меняется на глазах, но и в отношениях стран и противоборствующих сторон тоже все меньше склонности к тому, чтобы апеллировать к посредничеству – потому и обращение далай-ламы к Горбачеву стало настоящей новостью. 39-й президент США Джимми Картер был не слишком успешным главной государства, зато потом отличился на стезе миротворческой деятельности, не говоря уже о его успехе на переговорах в Кемп-Дэвиде в 1978 году, когда завершилась череда войн Египта и Израиля. То же, вероятно, можно сказать и о Горбачеве. Возможно, впервые после смерти Ганди у Путина снова появится собеседник, с которым можно поговорить по душам.

Горбачев не подходит? Жаль, а то вот далай-лама сделал свой выбор.

Андрей Колесников
Заместитель главного редактора журнала The New Times



http://www.gazeta.ru/column/kolesnikov/2688936.shtml

----------


## Galina

*Китайские солдаты снова открыли огонь по тибетцам* 

Несмотря на всемирный протест и осуждение кровавого подавления китайскими властями тибетцев, в воскресенье (6 апреля) солдаты китайской компартии снова открыли огонь по тибетским демонстрантам в провинции Сычуань. В результате 10 человек получили огнестрельные ранения, 5 тяжело ранены. Эту информацию передало радио Voice of Tibet Foundation 4 апреля.  

В блоге известной тибетской писательницы Вэй Сэ появилась информация о том, что 6 апреля в монастыре Линчао, расположенном в уезде Гордзэ провинции Сычуань монахи проводили ежегодное собрание. Местные власти направили солдат и полицейских в этот монастырь, чтобы помешать проведению этого крупного буддистского мероприятия. В результате более тысячи монахов, местных жителей и студентов начали протестовать против такого грубого вмешательства властей. 

Демонстрация протеста длилась с 12 до 17 часов, протестанты громко выкрикивали «Да здравствует Далай-лама», «Свободу Тибету», «Нам нужна свобода», «Позвольте Далай-ламе вернуться домой» и т.д. С целью подавления акции протеста солдаты открыли огонь по демонстрантам, в результате огнестрельные ранения получили 10 человек, из них 5 тяжело ранены, ещё несколько человек пропали без вести. В настоящее время совсем нет никакой связи с этим районом. 

Есть также информация о том, что, опасаясь усиления волны протестов в уезде Гардзэ, начиная с прошлой недели, китайская компартия направляет туда дополнительные отряды солдат. Практически все местные гостиницы полностью заняты солдатами. Сотрудник одной из гостиниц сказал корреспонденту радио «Свободная Азия»: «Наша гостиница полностью занята солдатами. Они будут находиться тут до сентября, пока не закончится Олимпиада».

По сообщению радио «Свободная Азия», китайские власти полностью блокируют всю информацию о происходящем в Тибете и тибетских районах. «Правильной» считается только информация, переданная агентством Синьхуа (официальное китайское СМИ), вся остальная информация считается «не законной». 

7 апреля тибетское правительство в изгнании подтвердило, что число убитых в тибетских районах тибетцев уже превысило 150 человек. 

http://www.epochtimes.com.ua/ru/arti...ew/4/6535.html

----------


## Galina

*Всемирный молебен в поддержку мирного решения тибетского вопроса* 

6 апреля с 11:00 до 16:00 в помещении центра ламы Цонкапы состоялся молебен в поддержку мирного решения тибетского вопроса,
а также в память о погибших во время столкновений в Тибете.
Кроме того, этот молебен был посвящён Миру во всём Мире!
На молебне присутствовали Досточтимый Геше Джампа Тинлей, Досточтимый Калден Лама, Досточтимый Таши Гьятсо,
Досточтимый Нгаванг Риглам, представитель Е.С. Далай Ламы в России господин Таши, а также жители Калмыкии, Тувы, Бурятии,
проживающие в Москве и буддисты из Москвы и других городов. 

Подобная акция в этот день происходила в Бурятии, Калмыкии, Туве и других регионах нашей страны и за рубежом.

По причине тяжёлой обстановке в Тибете было решено проводить подобную акцию на регулярной основе в течении года каждое воскресенье в это же время.
Молебен состоит из двух частей :

11:00 - 13:00 
14:00 - 16:00 
c 14:00 до 15:00 перерыв на обед.
В программе начитывание мантр Тары, Авалокитешвары, Гуру Падмасамбавы и Сутры Сердца Праджня Парамиты.

Информацию об этом мероприятии смотрите также на сайте www.savetibet.ru,
а также на официальном сайте Досточтимого Геше Тинлея www.geshela.ru.

http://buddha.ru/content/?q=node/81

----------


## Нока

*МОК может остановить эстафету олимпийского огня*

Вместе с олимпийским огнем за океан перемещается и эпицентр протестов сторонников независимости Тибета. Активисты организации "Студенты за свободный Тибет", взобравшись по тросам знаменитого моста Золотые ворота в Сан-Франциско, уже натянули плакат: "Один мир - одна мечта: свободный Тибет 08".

В городе принимаются повышенные меры безопасности, чтобы не дать манифестантам сорвать церемонию. Международный олимпийский комитет соберется на этой неделе в Пекине, чтобы обсудить возможность отмены эстафеты огня по всему миру.

В то же время официальный представитель Международного олимпийского комитета Кевин Госпер выразил убеждение в том, что отмена всемирного олимпийского ралли длиной в 137 000 км будет ошибкой.

"Самыми уязвимыми местами в эстафете были как раз Лондон, Париж и Сан-Франциско, - заявил Госпер, - и это не новость. Никого это не должно удивлять. Но я думаю, что, когда люди решаются на какие-то противозаконнные действия - вырвать факел, потушить его, - часто эти действия наносят вред самой идее. А в основном, я убежден, люди вряд ли помнят о причине..."

Накануне массовые акции протеста правозащитных организаций и сторонников свободы Тибета чуть не сорвали эстафету огня по парижским улицам. Они заставили организаторов несколько раз прерывать церемонию и сократить ее маршрут.

"Мы хотим справедливости!" - скандировали манифестанты с флагами Тибета в руках. За день до этого похожие акции прошли в Лондоне.

Власти КНР выступили с осуждением протибетских акций протеста в Eвропе. *Вместе с тем сегодняшняя пресса Китая пишет о "благополучном завершении" парижского участка прохождения Олимпийского огня при взамодействии французских и китайских сил безопасности и "радостной встрече факела" парижанами.*
Опять китайская пресса лжет
www.euronews.net

----------


## Нока

[B]*От Берлина до Пекина: история олимпийских протестов*

Пол Рейнольдс 
Би-би-си  



Последние события вокруг Олимпиады в Пекине лишь с натяжкой можно назвать чем-то исключительным - протесты и бойкоты давно стали неотъемлемой частью Олимпийских игр. 
Так сложилось, что очень редко Игры проходят без каких-либо конфликтов вокруг них. 

"Игры являются очень легкой мишенью для протестов", - говорит Тони Бижкерк, генеральный секретарь Международного общества историков олимпийского движения. 

Он добавляет: "Лично я не согласен с протестующими - их действия вредят спортсменам больше, чем кому-либо. Тем не менее, каждые четыре года Олимпиада предоставляет отличную площадку для разного рода манифестаций. Поделать с этим что-либо довольно сложно". 

Игры в Барселоне, прошедшие в 1992 году, стали первыми с римской Олимпиады в 1960 году, где обошлось без протестов. 

Это были окрыляющие дни - холодная война только закончилась, тогда же пал режим апартеида, служивший еще одной причиной акций протеста. 



Формирование традиции 

Шанс Китая продемонстрировать свою интеграцию в современное мировое сообщество дал различным группам возможность вернуться к устоявшимся, традиционным для Олимпиады формам протеста. 

Так, в 1908 году ирландские спортсмены приняли решение бойкотировать Олимпийские игры в Лондоне - в качестве ответной меры на отказ Великобритании признать независимость Ирландии. 

Тогда же американская Олимпийская команда отказалась склонить свой флаг перед королем Эдвардом VII на церемонии открытия Игр. 

"Флаг не склоняется ни перед одним земным правителем", - так прокомментировал свое решение капитан американской сборной. 

С тех пор эта практика обращения с американским флагом была продолжена, и в 2012 году, когда Лондон вновь будет принимать у себя Олимпиаду, нас ждет отдельная история. 

В 1932 году в Лос-Анджелесе мир наглядно увидел, с какими проблемами ему придется столкнуться четыре года спустя: итальянский спортсмен вскинул руку в фашистском приветствии на пьедестале. 

Берлин 1936 

Игры 1936 года в Берлине, получившем право их проведения еще до прихода Гитлера к власти, по словам Дэвида Валлечинси, вице-президента Общества олимпийских историков, должны быть названы самыми противоречивыми. 

Нацисты превратили Игры в пропагандистское событие. 

Тогда раздавалось множество призывов к их бойкоту, и некоторые еврейские спортсмены отказались от участия в состязаниях. 

США приняли участие в этой Олимпиаде после того, как глава американского Национального олимпийского комитета добился отклонения требований о бойкоте. 

Ирония этих Игр заключается в том, что они запомнились выступлением чернокожего спортсмена Джесси Оуэнса, который выиграл четыре золотые медали прямо под носом у Гитлера. 

Отличает берлинские Игры еще и то, на них впервые была проведена эстафета Олимпийского огня, которая, впрочем, по задумке организаторов, должна была прославлять нацистов. 

Эстафета могла так и остаться неоднозначным символом, если бы не стала проводиться регулярно. 

Холодная война 


После окончания Второй мировой войны Олимпийские игры были возобновлены, однако мировая война сменилась холодной. 
Свое отражение она получила в действиях советских спортсменов на Играх в 1952 года в Хельсинки. Тогда олимпийцы Советского Союза оставались на своей территории, и пересекали границу только для того чтобы принять участие в соревнованиях. 

В 1956 году на Олимпиаде в Мельбурне дали о себе знать проблемы на Ближнем Востоке. Египет, Ирак и Ливан в знак протеста против действий Великобритании и Франции в Суэцком канале отказались от участия в австралийских соревнованиях. 

Тогда же Нидерланды, Испания и Швейцария бойкотировали Игры из-за подавления СССР венгерской революции. 

Череда скандалов продолжилась в Токио в 1964 году, когда Индонезия и Северная Корея отказались отправлять свои сборные из-за спора вокруг участия их спортсменов в некоторых соревнованиях. Кроме того, к Играм не была допущена ЮАР из-за своей расовой политики. 

Спустя четыре года Мексика также столкнулась с протестами. За 10 дней до начала Олимпиады мексиканская армия разогнала студенческую антиправительственную демонстрацию, и более 200 учащихся были убиты. 

На этом мексиканские перипетии не закончились. Двое американских чернокожих бегунов на церемонии награждения вскинули руки в символическом салюте, символизирующем борьбу афроамериканцев за свои права. 

Хотя они были лишены своих наград, поскольку политические жесты запрещены на олимпийских церемониях, действия спортсменов имели огромный резонанс. 

Мюнхен 1972 

Олимпиада в Мюнхене в 1972 году стала самой трагичной в истории Игр, когда протесты вылились в насилие. 

Вооруженные боевики палестинской группировки "Черный сентябрь" проникли в резиденцию израильской сборной, и 11 израильских спортсменов были убиты. Игры прервали, чтобы почтить памяти погибших, и позже были возобновилены. 

Политические передряги имели место и в 1976 году в Монреале, когда 26 стран Африки и Карибского бассейна отказались от участия, поскольку к Играм была допущена Новая Зеландия, чья команда по регби играла в ЮАР. 

Монреаль установил и другую тенденцию - рост стоимости проведения Олимпиады. От этой же проблемы страдали Афины, и с ней предстоит справиться Лондону. 

Политические игры 


С самой масштабной акцией протеста, однако, столкнулся Советский Союз. В 1980 году 62 страны во главе с США не поехали на Олимпиаду в Москву из-за ввода советских войск в Афганистан. 
СССР отплатил той же монетой в 1984 году, когда Игры в Лос-Анджелесе обошли стороной страны Варшавского договора. 

Казалось, Олимпиада совершенно потеряла спортивный дух и превратилась в политический инструмент. 

Однако на Играх в Сеуле в 1988 году наметилось некоторое улучшение. Хотя и тут власти Северной Кореи, раздосадованные тем, что им не выпала честь принимать Олимпиаду, отказались от участия в ней. Впрочем, их пример воодушевил только Кубу и Эфиопию. 

Полностью победу спорта над политикой можно отдать Играм в Барселоне в 1996 году - сколько-либо заметных протестов на ней отмечено не было. 

Последовавшую за этим Олимпиаду в Сиднее называют лучшей в истории. 

Афинские Игры, несмотря на свою высокую стоимость, также прошли довольно гладко. 

События вокруг грядущей пекинской Олимпиады говорят о том, что о бойкотах забывать рано. 

www.bbcrussian.com

----------


## Нока

*МОК может прекратить эстафету Олимпийского огня*
Международный олимпийский комитет может остановить эстафету Олимпийского огня в связи с беспорядками во время ее проведения, сообщает Associated Press.

Олимпийский огонь во вторник 8 апреля прибыл в Сан-Франциско в условиях повышенной безопасности. Сразу после прибытия факел был погружен в машину и увезен в неизвестном направлении. Акций протеста в аэропорту Сан-Франциско не наблюдалось. Накануне в городе прошла акция в защиту независимости Тибета. Активисты акции вывесили несколько плакатов на мосту "Золотые ворота". Беспорядки прошли в во время эстафеты в Париже. Организаторы эстафеты Олимпийского огня во Франции приняли решение отменить последние этапы забега в связи с несколькими акциями протеста, в результате которых факел приходилось несколько раз гасить и прятать в автобусе сопровождения.

Глава МОК Жак Роге (Jacques Rogge) заявил, что он “глубоко опечален” акциями протеста, которые прошли в Лондоне и Париже. Он также выразил опасения, что продолжение эстафеты Олимпийского огня, которая должна пройти через Тибет, приведет к массовым протестам и вынудит китайские власти применить жесткие меры против протестующих, вплоть до арестов.

Глава МОК отметил, что в связи с таким резонансом и массовыми волнениями Олимпийский комитет решил рассмотреть вопрос о прекращении эстафеты Олимпийского огня. Решение будет принято на заседании МОК в пятницу 11 апреля.

По первоначальному плану, после Сан-Франциско олимпийский факел должен отправиться в Буэнос-Айрес, а затем в еще несколько стран. Олимпийский огонь должен вернуться в Китай 4 мая. 
www.k2kapital.com

----------


## Нока

*Олимпийская эстафета превратилась в бег с препятствиями* 
До начала Летней олимпиады остается ровно четыре месяца. Она открывается в Пекине 8 августа. Однако пока это событие мирового значения связано с разногласиями, скандалами и акциями протеста. 

Эта эстафета Олимпийского огня может войти в историю как самая скандальная. Официальное название маршрута - "Путь гармонии" - звучит сегодня почти как издевательство. В среду, 9 апреля, олимпийский факел должен озарить набережную Сан-Франциско. Но еще до прибытия "факела раздора", как стали называть олимпийский огонь в западной прессе, манифестанты устроили акцию протеста, вывесив на мосту Golden Gate - "Золотые Ворота" - плакат с надписью: "Мир. Мечта. Свобода Тибету". 

Меры безопасности повышены

Местные власти вынуждены пойти на усиление мер безопасности. 500 стражей порядка были направлены в аэропорт Сан-Франциско, куда во вторник доставили факел. Не исключено и сокращение протяженности маршрута в США. Поводом для ужесточения мер безопасности стали беспорядки в Париже. В понедельник манифестанты, протестовавшие против политики китайских властей в отношении Тибета, стали виновниками беспрецедентного события: из-за потасовок олимпийский факел был потушен. 

Днем ранее попытки помешать эстафете олимпийского огня предпринимались в Лондоне. На фоне праздничной церемонии разворачиваются бурные дискуссии о бойкоте Олимпиады в Пекине. 

Инструмент в предвыборной кампании

Хиллари Клинтон призвала президента США Джорджа Буша проигнорировать церемонию открытия Игр. Впрочем, пока представители американской администрации дают понять, что Буш от намерения поехать в Пекин отказываться не собирается, так как речь идет о спортивном, а не о политическом событии. Идея "частичного бойкота" - то есть отказа от участия в открытии Олимпиады – витает сейчас и в Евросоюзе. 

Правда, немецкий олимпийский спортивный союз (НОСС) в свою очередь уже в понедельник поспешил объявить о своем неприятии бойкота Олимпийских игр в Пекине. Представитель этой организации Манфред фон Рихтхофен (Manfred von Richthofen) придерживается такого мнения: "Китайцы хотят организовать большое шоу в Пекине. Поэтому при определенном давлении на них они готовы будут, как мне кажется, пойти на уступки в вопросах Тибета  и, возможно, свободы печати. Ведь в конечном счете мы говорим о мире на земле и на олимпийской ковровой дорожке". 

Из Тибета, где несколько недель назад начались беспорядки, уже не раз раздавались призывы бойкотировать пекинскую Олимпиаду. Последние события стали ярким подтверждением, что большой спорт немыслим без большой политики. 

Спорт как продолжение политики

*Петер Данкерт (Peter Danckert), председатель комиссии по спорту германского бундестага: "Всегда существовали определенные иллюзии на этот счет. Но мы ведь не можем исходить из того, что существует только спорт, а вокруг ничего. События, которые мы наблюдаем сегодня в Китае, Тибете, на пути следования олимпийского факела, только подтверждают это. И я ожидаю, что эти события не останутся незамеченными. Спорт, представители международного олимпийского комитета должны реагировать. Весь мир смотрит на Пекин, а люди спорта делают вид, как будто они имеют дело только со спортом, и что остальное их не касается".*

Как ожидается, Европарламент в среду обратится к лидерам стран ЕС с официальным призывом бойкотировать церемонию открытия пекинской Олимпиады, если официальный Пекин откажется вести переговоры с духовным лидером тибетских буддистов Далай-ламой.

Марина Борисова, www.dw-world.de

----------


## Нока

*На время эстафеты Олимпийского огня воздушное пространство Сан-Франциско перекроют*

Власти Сан-Франциско будут стремиться к соблюдению баланса между обеспечением охраны Олимпийского огня и уважением прав человека. С такими заявлениями выступили руководители администрации города, куда сегодня прибыл Олимпийский огонь. В среду планируется проведение Олимпийской эстафеты, которая пройдет при повышенных мерах безопасности. 
«Это станет важным испытанием для города, который должен продемонстрировать свой характер, гостеприимство и приверженность миру и терпимости», – приводит ИТАР-ТАСС заявление главы Олимпийского комитета США Питера Уэберрота. С одной стороны, отметил он, городским властям необходимо надлежащим образом обеспечить людям возможность мирно выразить свое мнение. «С другой – необходимо безопасно и с полным уважением принять Олимпийский огонь и поприветствовать американских спортсменов и других участников эстафеты, которые понесут факел», – сообщил Уэберрот. 
Городские власти не раскрывают место, где в настоящее время находится Олимпийский огонь. По словам представителя службы безопасности аэропорта Сан-Франциско, во время приземления самолета, на котором в США был доставлен огонь, там «была обеспечена охрана на уровне официального визита главы государства». Представители органов правопорядка во время предстоящей в среду эстафеты намерены предпринять повышенные меры безопасности. 
Известно, что один из участников эстафеты отказался из соображений безопасности нести факел. Имя этого человека не сообщается, однако известно, что организаторы мероприятия «с пониманием отнеслись к его беспокойству». Вместе с тем, мэр Сан-Франциско Гэвин Ньюсом и полицейское управление города заявили о возможном изменении маршрута эстафеты, хотя категорически отвергли слухи о том, что североамериканский этап прохождения Олимпийского огня может быть отменен. Известно также, что на время пробега воздушное пространство города будет закрыто для пролета самолетов. 
Сан-Франциско удостоился чести провести этап эстафеты Олимпийского огня потому, что там живет одна из крупнейших в мире азиатских общин. Ожидается , что факел по улицам города пронесут 80 человек. 
В понедельник в городе уже начались акции протеста. В частности, трое сторонников независимости Тибета вывесили на знаменитом мосту «Золотые ворота» несколько плакатов. К девизу Олимпийских игр 2008 года в Пекине «Один мир, одна мечта» они добавили упоминание о «свободном Тибете». 
По словам главы Олимпийского комитета Жака Рогге, из-за протестов в связи с действиями китайских властей в Тибете, комитет в пятницу рассмотрит вопрос о прекращении общемировой эстафеты Олимпийского огня. Рогге заявил, что он «глубоко опечален» беспорядками в Лондоне и Париже во время Олимпийской эстафеты. 
Следующим после Сан-Франциско городом, куда будет доставлен факел с Олимпийским огнем, является столица Аргентины – Буэнос-Айрес. Затем символ Олимпиады должен быть пронесен по улицам еще десятка городов во всем мире и прибыть в Пекин 4 мая. 
www.gazeta.ru

----------


## Нока

*Пекин: никакая сила на свете не остановит олимпийскую эстафету*
Олимпийский огонь прибыл во вторник в Сан-Франциско. Там его уже ожидали противники проведения Олимпиады в Пекине - на знаменитом мосту «Золотые ворота» вывешены огромные транспаранты с надписями «Свободу Тибету» и «Один мир - одна мечта». Полиция арестовала семерых участников акции протеста. Власти Пекина намерены продолжить олимпийскую эстафету во что бы то ни стало.

Последние события в Лондоне и Париже заставили посмотреть на олимпийскую эстафету другими глазами. Ее считают символом спортивного духа и добрососедства народов. Но происхождение этой традиции имеет темное прошлое. Впервые олимпийский огонь был зажжен на Играх 1928 года в Амстердаме. Эстафета же в привычном для нас виде впервые появилась на Олимпийских играх 1936 года в Берлине. Она должна была показать растущее влияние и мощь Третьего Рейха. Организаторам хотелось подчеркнуть преемственность олимпийских традиций от Древней Греции к нацистской Германии, так как античная Эллада воспринималась фашистами в качестве своего арийского предшественника.

Так начиналась олимпийская эстафета. Берлин, 1936 год
3422 молодых спортсмена, отвечавших представлениям нацистского руководства об идеальных арийцах, должны были нести факел 3422 километра от храма Геры до стадиона в Берлине, напоминает Independent. Факел был зажжен в Олимпии от солнечного света при помощи специальных зеркал, созданных немецкой компанией Zeiss. Стальные факелы с магниевым сердечником были изготовлены концерном Krupp. Должное информационное освещение эстафеты обеспечил Йозеф Геббельс, о ее ходе регулярно сообщалось по радио. Лени Рифеншталь сняла этот процесс на кинопленку, подчеркивая его величие и символизм.

Маршрут эстафеты и сегодня является продуктом тщательного политического планирования. В этом году он вызвал много споров. Пекин хотел, чтобы факел проделал свой путь через Тайбэй, но в итоге отказался от этой идеи из-за политических противоречий с Тайванем. В 1936 эстафета прошла через Восточную и Центральную Европу, где Германия хотела особенно подчеркнуть свое влияние. «Это рыцарское спортивное состязание связывает все страны мира. Да не погаснет олимпийский огонь!» - заявил Адольф Гитлер на церемонии зажжения огня. Прибытие факела в Вену было встречено массовыми профашистскими манифестациями, что подготовило почву для грядущего аншлюса 1938 года.

В Венгрии огонь приветствовали песнями цыганские музыканты. Через несколько лет нацистский режим отправит цыган в лагеря смерти. В Югославию и Чехословакию впоследствии придет уже не олимпийский факел, а оружие производства концерна Krupp. Идеолог эстафеты Карл Дим встретил конец Второй мировой на обороне Олимпийского стадиона в Берлине. Он не мог поверить, что Третьему Рейху пришел конец. В интервью Би-би-си бывший член Гитлерюгенда Рейхард Эппель вспоминает речь, произнесенную Димом перед приближением советских войск: «Он все время говорил о Спарте. Напоминал, что спартанцы не побоялись умереть за свою родину. Он призывал нас стать героями». Сотни юных немцев погибли, пытаясь защитить стадион. Карл Дим остался жив и впоследствии основал в Кельне Высшую спортивную школу. Его фигура до сих пор вызывает много споров. Но споров не вызывает эффектность олимпийского спектакля 1936 года. Когда спортсмен, соответствовавший представлениям немцев об арийце, внес факел на берлинский стадион, комментатор Би-би-си воскликнул: «Это блондин в белых шортах. Он прекрасно сложен, настоящий атлет!»

Один из участников церемонии 1936 года Зигфрид Эйфриг торжественно зажег олимпийский огонь на специальном алтаре в окружении нацистских флагов со свастиками. У 98-летнего Эйфрига хранится тот самый круповский факел с выгравированным на нем маршрутом эстафеты. Старый спортсмен расстроен ассоциациями, которые вызывает эстафета спустя 70 лет. Спорт должен быть вне политики, считает Эйфриг. По его словам, идея доставить огонь на Эверест - «бессмысленный и напыщенный жест, лишающий эстафету ее первоначального значения – марафона на выносливость».

До последних событий в Париже были и другие инциденты с олимпийским огнем. В 1956 году в Мельбурне 19-летний спортсмен Рон Кларк сильно обжег себе руку, зажигая олимпийскую чашу от факела. Опасаясь, что пламя не разгорится, техники решили сделать поток газа посильнее. В 2000 году на Олимпиаде в Сиднее зажечь огонь вновь поручили Кларку  - во время репетиции церемонии он обжег предплечье. Во время эстафеты огонь гас лишь дважды. Первый раз его потушил сильный ливень в Монреале в 1976 году. Тогда кто-то вновь зажег его зажигалкой, что стало вопиющим нарушением традиций – огонь следовало брать от запасного факела. Второй раз это случилось в 2004 году – на Олимпиаде в Афинах огонь задуло сильным порывом ветра. События в Париже сразу же довели число таких досадных случаев до пяти. 
Президент МОК Жак Рогг пришел в ярость от действий демонстрантов: «Насилие, какими бы ценностями оно ни оправдывалось, несовместимо с принципами Олимпийских игр». Жаль, что никто не сказал об этом Гитлеру, заключает Independent.

www.svobodanews.ru

----------


## Топпер

*опубликованного Далай-ламой* 
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

"список 40 жертв" общественных беспорядков, имевших место 14 марта в административном центре Тибетского автономного района городе Лхаса, не полностью соответствует действительности. Таковы итоги расследования местных правоохранительных органов. 

Представительство "правительства в изгнании" Далай-ламы в Австралии 25 марта обнародовало "список 40 жертв", погибших в результате насильственных действий правонарушителей в Лхасе. Согласно списку, 16 из них уроженцы или постоянные жители Лхасы, остальные 24 -- родом из юго-западной провинции Сычуань и северо- западной провинции Ганьсу. 

Управление общественной безопасности г. Лхаса заявило, что в отношении 35 из 40 погибших, значащихся в данном "списке", невозможно провести расследования, поскольку не указаны ни место их проживания, ни место работы. Что касается остальных пяти, то проверка сотрудников общественной безопасности выявила несоответствие написанного действительному положению дел. Проверка по адресам, указанным в списке, показала, что данные "жертвы" там не проживали. По необъяснимым причинам составители "списка жертв" не включили в него имен действительно погибших людей, ставших невинными жертвами беспорядков.-о-

Источник:Агентство Синьхуа

----------


## PampKin Head

http://www.gazeta.ru/news/lenta/2008..._1204030.shtml




> *Премьер-министр Австралии не будет бойкотировать пекинскую олимпиаду*
> 
> Премьер-министр Австралии Кевин Радд не намерен бойкотировать открытие Олимпиады-2008 в Пекине. Об этом он расскажет во время встречи с правительством Китая, куда он прибыл сегодня. Однако, как ожидается,* Радд призовет Китай уладить ситуацию на Тибете с помощью диалога и соблюдения основных прав человека. *  // Reuters


Австралия, + 1

http://www.abc.net.au/news/stories/2...?section=world
http://www.abc.net.au/news/stories/2...18/2192124.htm

----------


## Нока

*Монахи провели демонстрацию у ламаистского монастыря Лабранг в КНР*

УЕЗД СЯХЭ (провинция Ганьсу, КНР), 9 апр - РИА Новости, Константин Щепин. У крупнейшего в провинции Ганьсу (северо-запад КНР) горного ламаистского монастыря Лабранг в среду прошла короткая импровизированная демонстрация местных монахов с требованиями "больших свобод" и "защиты традиционной культуры", передает с места событий корреспондент РИА Новости. 

Демонстрация прошла во время посещениями храма иностранными журналистами. Собравшиеся перед группой журналистов послушники размахивали тибетскими флагами и выкрикивали лозунги на местном диалекте. Один из монахов, говоривший на официальном общегосударственном китайском языке ("путунхуа"), заявил: "У нас нет возможности защищать нашу традиционную культуру, нам надо больше свобод". 

Демонстрация длилась около 7 минут. В ней приняли участие порядка 40 человек. Демонстранты немного покричали, закинули на крышу автобуса с иностранными журналистами тибетский флаг и спокойно разошлись. 

В это же время в одном из храмов Лабранга, несколько сотен монахов читали сутры. 

Демонстрация произошла вскоре после того, как один из иерархов ламаизма "Живой Будда Лосан", резиденция которого расположена в уезде Сяхэ, в беседе с иностранными корреспондентами призвал монахов "больше читать сутры, заниматься свои делом и не участвовать в беспорядках". 

По его мнению, "участие монахов в беспорядках в провинции Ганьсу и в Тибетском автономном районе, значительно подорвало имидж тибетского буддизма". 

Он сообщил, что в монастыре Лабранг проживает более тысячи монахов, и только "единицы из них участвовали в беспорядках". 

Некоторые районы провинции Ганьсу являются местами компактного проживания выходцев с Тибета. Ситуация в Тибетском автономном районе КНР обострилась 10 марта, когда в его столице Лхасе прошли несанкционированные демонстрации с требованием предоставления независимости Тибету. Беспорядки охватили и провинцию Ганьсу. Во время прошедших там в марте погромов пострадали 94 полицейских, бойцов вооруженной народной полиции (аналог внутренних войск МВД РФ), госслужащих и мирных жителей. Человеческих жертв нет. 

www.rian.ru

----------


## Нока

*В Сан-Франциско накануне олимпийской эстафеты проходят митинги*

Порядка полутора тысяч сторонников независимости Тибета приняли во вторник участие в митинге протеста в Сан-Франциско накануне эстафеты Олимпийского огня, сообщают местные СМИ. 

Ряд общественных организаций и политиков предлагают бойкотировать пекинскую Олимпиаду-2008 в связи с ситуацией в Тибете, которая обострилась 10 марта, когда прошли несанкционированные демонстрации сторонников независимости этого автономного района Китая, переросшие в беспорядки. 

Акция протеста в Сан-Франциско началась с символической церемонии зажжения протестующими альтернативного Олимпийского факела. Затем, процессия направилась к зданию администрации города. 

"Мы не против Олимпийских игр, мы против нарушения прав человека", - сказала журналистам владелица кафе родом с Тибета Самтен Чинкарлапранг. Она принимала участие в митинге вместе с пятью своими друзьями, которые приехали из Миннеаполиса. Они держали плакат с надписью: "Вытащите на свет китайскую жестокость в Тибете". 

После митинга у городской администрации протестующие направились к китайскому консульству, где активисты планируют выступить с обращением к собравшимся. 

Еще одна акция протеста, в ходе которой будут зажжены свечи, запланирована на площади Объединенных наций. 

В среду, в день проведения эстафеты Олимпийского огня, запланированы широкомасштабные протесты. 

Во вторник ранним утром Олимпийский факел прибыл в американский город Сан-Франциско (штат Калифорния) и был переправлен в секретное место. 

Это событие сопровождалось беспрецедентными мерами безопасности из-за того, что накануне из-за многочисленных беспорядков, организованных сторонниками независимости Тибета, едва не был сорван парижский этап эстафеты Олимпийского огня. 

Активисты движения за независимый Тибет начали протестовать еще в понедельник: на тросах знаменитого моста "Золотые ворота" они повесили плакат "Один мир - одна мечта: свободный Тибет 08". 

В аэропорту Сан-Франциско во время прибытия огня протестующих не было, однако уровень безопасности был повышен. "Мы встречали факел как главу какого-нибудь государства, прибывшего с визитом", - сообщил журналистам представитель администрации аэропорта Майк МакКарон. 

www.rian.ru

----------


## Нока

*В Сан-Франциско зажгли альтернативный факел свободы*
Участники акции против насилия в Тибете зажгли во вторник в Сан-Франциско альтернативный огонь свободы в преддверии запланированной на среду олимпийской эстафеты. Тибетцы и сочувствующие Тибету люди разных национальностей собрались на площади ООН в центре города, призвав к участию в ненасильственных протестах во время эстафеты олимпийского огня, сообщает АР.

Многие участники церемонии плакали, исполняя национальный гимн Тибета, запрещенный в КНР. 50 белых голубей были выпущены в небо перед зажжением факела свободы. 

«Мы не против Олимпийских игр. Мы против нарушения прав человека», - отметила в интервью Mercury News Самтен Чинкарлапранг, тибетка, которой принадлежит кафе Berkeley. Она принимает участие в протесте вместе с пятью друзьями из Миннеаполиса. К акциям в Сан-Франциско они приготовили плакат: «Пусть мир знает о жестокости Китая в Тибете». 

Во вторник вечером в Сан-Франциско ожидается еще один митинг и молебен при свечах.

www.savetibet.ru - Сохраним Тибет!


*фоторепортаж* http://savetibet.ru/2008/04/09/tibet_sanfrancisco.html

----------


## Нока

*Олимпийский огонь охраняют китайские спецназовцы* 

Охранники, обеспечивающие безопасность факела, прошли особую военную подготовку, а также отбор по таким критериям, как выносливость и отличная спортивная форма 
Одетые в голубую униформу китайские сопровождающие, чьи агрессивные методы защиты олимпийского факела вызвали возмущение в мире, – это сотрудники полицейских частей специального назначения, являющихся ответвлением вооруженных сил Китая. 

Группа из 30 молодых людей, выпускников полицейской академии, которая поставляет кадры для элитных подразделений этой полувоенной службы безопасности, у себя на родине несет такие обязанности, как усмирение уличных беспорядков, поддержание внутренней стабильности и охрана иностранных дипломатов. 

Теперь звучат вопросы, кто разрешил китайским охранникам присутствовать при эстафете олимпийского огня в Лондоне. Вчера вечером консерваторы потребовали разъяснений от правительства. 

Во время эстафеты задача охранников – гарантировать, чтобы огонь никогда не гас (хотя на парижском этапе его потушили трижды). В нынешней обстановке они все чаще обязаны защищать факел от действий демонстрантов, протестующих против власти Китая над Тибетом. 

Но охранники выполняли свои обязанности в агрессивной форме, что вызвало возмущение, в том числе в Лондоне, где они валили демонстрантов на землю. Лорд Коу назвал китайских охранников "громилами". 

По некоторым сведениям, лорд Коу, олимпийский чемпион, организатор Игр 2012 года, сказал в кулуарах, что в воскресенье, когда факел путешествовал по британской столице, охранники оттолкнули его. Коу добавил, что другим странам, участвующим в эстафете, следует "не допускать этих парней к работе". 

"Они трижды попытались оттолкнуть меня в сторону. Ужасные люди. Они не говорят по-английски. По-моему, это какие-то громилы", – сказал он. 

Ранее Конни Хак, экс-ведущая передачи Blue Peter, – участница воскресной эстафеты, – описала "стычки" этих охранников с полицией, которые видела собственными глазами. 

Хак несла факел, когда некий протибетский активист попытался затушить огонь. Об охранниках она сказала: "Они действовали совсем как роботы, на автопилоте. Они рявкали: "бежать", "стоять"... "Ничего себе, – думаю, – они вообще кто?" 

Дэвид Дэвис, министр внутренних дел теневого кабинета, вчера написал Джеки Смит, министру внутренних дел Великобритании, требуя разъяснить роль китайских охранников. Дэвис задал вопрос: "Кто в британском правительстве разрешил им присутствовать в городе и какие проверки относительно их прошлого были проведены?" 

Дэвис также отметил в письме: "По-видимому, они играют какую-то роль в обеспечении безопасности. Очевидцы наблюдали, как они грубо обращались с демонстрантами. Они сопроводили факел даже на Даунинг-стрит и занимают заметные места на фотографии премьер-министра с факелом". 

Сотрудники китайской службы безопасности въехали в Великобританию по обычным гостевым визам, но британское министерство внутренних дел отказалось сообщить, указали ли они в заявке на выдачу виз место своей работы. 

Менее года тому назад эти таинственные "люди в голубом" были лучшими курсантами Академии вооруженной полиции Китая и с большой помпой были отобраны в новосозданное подразделение с громким названием Отряд охраны священного огня. 

В Китае десятки тысяч их коллег по спецназу размещены в районах Тибета, чтобы восстанавливать порядок в случае беспорядков; они даже открывали огонь, когда антикитайские демонстрации вновь грозили вырваться из-под контроля. 

Те радостные дни в августе прошлого года, когда подразделение было создано, уже кажутся далеким прошлым. Тогда начальник подразделения Чжао Си сказал: "Эти люди, отобранные в разных областях страны, высокого роста и крепкого телосложения, они обладают выдающимися талантами и силой". Согласно сообщениям в интернете, рост самого невысокого из них – 6 футов 3 дюйма (около 1,9 м). 

Чжао сказал: "Они находятся в отличной физической форме и ничем не уступают специально тренированным спортсменам". В ходе подготовки они, например, пробегали по 40-50 км в день, дабы охранники могли не отставать от бегунов, несущих олимпийский огонь в городах мира. 

Их также ознакомили с местными обычаями и языками стран, куда их командируют. Для этого им пришлось выучить начатки английского, французского, немецкого, испанского и японского языков. 

Для сопровождения факела за границей выделено в общей сложности 30 человек. Другие 40 будут нести обязанности по охране олимпийского огня на территории Китая, пока 6 августа, всего за два дня до начала Игр, он не прибудет в Пекин. 

В статьях, опубликованных до того, как эти молодые люди привлекли к себе внимание всего мира, китайские СМИ подчеркивали: охранники сумеют гарантировать, что огонь никогда не потухнет. "В первоочередном порядке они прошли техническую подготовку: их научили зажигать первый факел каждого этапа эстафеты, а после окончания этапа сохранять пламя в лампаде наиболее эффективным и безопасным образом". 

Ян Чжаоке, директор отдела олимпийского огня в пекинском оргкомитете Игр, сказал в интервью Times: "Мы выбрали молодых и сильных мужчин. Нельзя было выбирать щуплых – им требуется проявить большую выносливость. Мы не можем подменять людей, которые уже находятся за границей. Они обязательно должны пробежать всю дистанцию, от старта до финиша". 

По словам директора, в свободное время некоторые из охранников занимаются такими боевыми искусствами, как тейквондо или тайцзи. Однако Ян добавил: "Их работа заключается не в том, чтобы драться, а в том, чтобы защищать и беречь. Они находятся там не для того, чтобы бить людей, они также не имеют права требовать исполнения законов. В Лондоне такое право есть только у британской полиции, не так ли?" 

Источник в Скотланд-Ярде сказал: "Они находились здесь, так как являлись составной частью всей процессии. Мы очень четко разъяснили, что в Великобритании у них нет исполнительных полномочий. 

Они находились здесь, чтобы поддерживать огонь. Их обязанность – следить за огнем и обеспечивать, чтобы с ним ничего не случилось. Они призваны оберегать огонь". 


www.inopressa.ru

----------


## Kарма Дордже

*Уго Чавес полагает, что за беспорядками в Тибете стоят США*



> США спровоцировали беспорядки в Тибете, чтобы дестабилизировать обстановку в Китае и сорвать проведение Олимпийских игр в этой стране. Об этом заявил в понедельник, 24 марта, президент Венесуэлы Уго Чавес, выступая в штаб-квартире государственной нефтегазовой корпорации Petroleos de Venezuela. Он указал, что "американский империализм" намеренно дестабилизирует ситуацию в Тибете.
> 
> "Мы обращаемся к мировому сообществу с призывом оказать поддержку КНР, чтобы нейтрализовать этот план, который направлен на саботаж Олимпийских игр", - заявил Чавес.


http://www.izvestia.ru/news/news168048

*Беспорядки в Тибете являются частью плана США, заявил Чавес:*




> [...]
> "Насилие в Тибете - результат плана агрессии США против Китая, и (этот план) направлен, в краткосрочной перспективе, на бойкот Олимпийских игр", - заявил Уго Чавес на пресс-конференции во вторник. 
> 
> Большинство мировых политических деятелей и спортсменов намерены посетить Олимпийские игры 2008, которые должны пройти в Пекине, несмотря на призывы бойкотировать игры в знак протеста против положения дел в Тибете. Ситуация в этом регионе обострилась после массовых беспорядков в городе Лхаса, начавшихся 10 марта.
> 
> [...]
> 
> Против бойкота Олимпиады выступает и ряд правозащитных организаций. Этой точки зрения, в частности, придерживаются Amnesty international и Human rights watch. Их позицию разделяет Немецкий олимпийский спортивный союз (НОСС). 
> 
> ...


http://www.rian.ru/beijing2008/20080326/102228010.html

----------


## Нока

*Компартия Китая запретила тибетцам-коммунистам хранить религиозные сочинения на тибетском языке* 

Москва. 9 апреля. ИНТЕРФАКС - Компартия Китая специальным циркуляром ввела строгий запрет для партийных кадров из числа тибетцев на хранение дома религиозных сочинений на тибетском языке.

"Партийцы должны играть большую роль в поддержании социальной стабильности и укреплении лояльности местного населения к стране и партии", - говорится в документе, который цитирует в среду газета "Коммерсант".

Между тем, по данным издания, запрет вызывал серьезное недовольство тибетских руководящих кадров КПК.

Одновременно в рамках начавшейся кампании по "патриотическому воспитанию тибетцев" СМИ будут разъяснять населению все аспекты "вредительской деятельности клики Далай-ламы". Специальные партийные кадры из Пекина будут проводить в Лхасе воспитательную работу в органах власти, военных и полицейских частях. Кампания должна охватить все учебные заведения и монастыри Тибета.

Кроме того, власти проводят обыски монастырей с целью изъятия у монахов всех фотографий духовного лидера буддистов, находящихся в Китае под запретом.

В начале апреля со своего поста был снят глава комитета по делам религии и национальностей Даньцзэн Ланцзе, обвиненный в неспособности предупредить выступления сторонников Далай-ламы. Вместе с ним свои должности в местных судебных органах и прокуратуре потеряли еще семь высокопоставленных тибетцев. 

www.interfax-religion.ru

----------


## Нока

*О погасшем олимпийском огне*

На днях произошло событие, наполненное символическим значением: в Лондоне уличные манифестанты погасили из огнетушителя олимпийский факел, а в Париже это сделали сами организаторы эстафеты, опасаясь аналогичных инцидентов. Олимпийский огонь утонул в протестах против массовых репрессий пекинского режима в Тибете, преследования диссидентов и правозащитников Внутренней Монголии и собственно китайских регионов страны.


Последний раз столь массовая общественная кампания осуждения, несогласия и презрения к режиму, наплевавшему на базовые понятия, отличающие современного человека от первобытной обезьяны, происходили накануне Олимпийских игр в Москве. Беда в том, что в конце 1970-х мораль и нравственность звучали в унисон с политическими интересами, а сейчас - в диссонанс.

В спорах вокруг пекинской Олимпиады есть железобетонный довод: спорт вне политики, любые попытки взаимоувязать их - это спекуляции. Вполне ожидаемо он прозвучал вчера в Госдуме. "Политические вопросы, которые пытаются совместить в данной ситуации со спортом, надо рассматривать на других площадках, - сказал спикер Грызлов. - Олимпийские игры - это праздник, и когда он омрачается какими-либо выступлениями независимо от их политической окраски, это несправедливо". Слова очень правильные и логичные, но опровергаются тем фактом, что призывы к бойкоту пекинских Игр - не политического свойства, а морального.

Аргумент № 1. Выступления тибетских монахов и монгольских диссидентов (например, Джиранбаяра Соелту, арестованного еще в январе нынешнего года) проходят под флагом протеста против этнокультурного геноцида. О независимости речь не идет, и Далай-лама не устает призывать к мирному решению конфликта. Выходит, это не сепаратизм и не политика. Политика - это пули и тюрьмы коммунистического режима.

В 2001 году МОК отдал Олимпийские игры Китаю в том числе с надеждой, что режим хоть немного придет в себя. Семь прошедших лет показали, что надежды были напрасными. В прошлом году тысячи китайских крестьян подписали петицию к миру под лозунгом "Нам нужны кредиты, а не Олимпийские игры!", и теперь организаторы акции растворились в безднах пенитенциарной системы Поднебесной империи. За эти годы более 3 тысяч последователей "Фалуньгунь" (это движение изучает пути самосовершенствования человека на основе древних китайских методик и тоже далеко от политики) погибли от пыток в тюрьмах и лагерях.

Спорт должен быть вне политики, но без нравственного начала теряет свою привлекательность и душу. Не случайно приз Fair Play является не менее почетным, чем золотая олимпийская медаль. Великие чемпионы потому и остаются в сердцах, что дают моральные ориентиры людям, а персонажи вроде Диего Марадоны лишь фигурируют на страницах светской и уголовной хроники.

Аргумент № 2. В мире среди убежденных противников пекинских Игр почти нет политических организаций. Из политиков, кроме президента Франции Николя Саркози и спикера палаты представителей конгресса США Нэнси Пелоси, и вспомнить некого. Протестуют такие люди, как принц Чарльз, режиссер Стивен Спилберг, драматург Том Стоппард, актриса Ума Турман, а также организации "Репортеры без границ", Transparency International и множество других. Так что политизируют ситуацию как раз противники бойкота.

www.gzt.ru

----------


## Нока

*Спикер Нэнси Пелоси об эстафете олимпийского огня в Сан-Франциско*

В уставе Олимпиады сказано, что целью Олимпийских игр должно быть продвижение «мирного общества, обеспокоенного сохранением человеческого достоинства». Китайское правительство не выполнило обязательства, взятые на себя перед присуждением ему права принимать Олимпийские игры, а именно улучшить ситуацию с соблюдением прав человека в стране. В действительности, существуют новые тревожные доказательства того, что из-за Олимпийских игр Китай принимает более обширные меры, попирающие права человека в Китае и Тибете.

В ходе последующих четырех месяцев Международный олимпийский комитет и официальные лица КНР торжественно пронесут олимпийский факел через десятки стран и даже через Тибет. Факел будут встречать политики, главы государств всех частей света по мере его продвижения «по пути гармонии». Так китайское правительство превращает олимпийскую эстафету в политическое событие. 
Свободолюбивые люди во всех странах мира отвечают на это мощными протестами из-за подавления выступлений в Тибете, а также той поддержки, которую оказывает Пекин режиму в Судане и милитаристской хунте в Бирме. Люди со всей убежденностью заявляют о том, что олимпийские идеалы мира и гармонии должны распространяться на все народы, включая народы Тибета и Дарфура. 

Сан-Франциско – благословенный город, где проживает большая и активная китайская диаспора. Как жители Сан-Франциско мы приветствуем разнообразие нашего сообщества и ценим вклад, сделанный в каждом уголке нашего великого города. Мы также ценим свободу самовыражения, и на этой неделе многие воспользуются этим правом для того, чтобы принять участие в демонстрациях против олимпийского факела. Я призываю тех, кто будет протестовать, делать это мирно и уважительно. Я возношу хвалу тем, кто поднимает свой голос, движимый обязательством пролить свет на события, которые бросают вызов совести мира. 

Нэнси Пелоси
Спикер палаты представителей конгресса США 

www.savetibet.ru

----------


## Топпер

социально-экономическое развитие в Тибете переживает наилучший в истории период
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Официальный представитель МИД КНР Цзян Юй 8 апреля на регулярной пресс-конференции в Пекине познакомила аудиторию с политикой Центрального правительства в Тибетском автономном районе. "Многочисленные факты четко показывают, что социально-экономическое и культурное развитие в Тибете переживает наилучший в истории период", подчеркнула дипломат. 

Отвечая на вопросы журналистов, Цзян Юй отметила, что Центральное правительство проводит в ТАР систему национальной районной автономии. Благодаря этому эффективно защищены демократические права местных жителей. Вместе с тем, она подчеркнула, что развитию Тибета посильную материальную, трудовую и денежную поддержку оказывают государство, правительства и учреждения разных ступеней. Они привела статистические данные о том, что несколько лет подряд в Тибете сохраняются более 12- процентные темпы роста ВВП, объем ВВП на душу населения в среднем достиг 12000 юаней, *превышая средний уровень по стране*. 

Цзян Юй отметила далее, что в Тибете осуществляется политика свободы вероисповедания. Религиозная деятельность ведется там нормально. *Более того, в районе проводится политика по защите, развитию и процветанию тибетской культуры. В том числе, из центрального бюджета выделены огромные средства на ремонт дворца Потала и других монастырей, по всей стране созданы свыше 50 исследовательских тибетологических центров.* 

"Всем известно, что социальное, экономическое и культурное развитие Тибета переживает наиболее благоприятный в истории период. Это ясно также жителям Тибета, поскольку они извлекают из этого реальные выгоды", сказала Цзян Юй. "*Малочисленные радикально настроенные элементы и правонарушители не могут представлять тибетский народ*, а не то что весь китайский народ", констатировала она.-о-

Источник:Агентство Синьхуа

----------


## Нока

*Тибет ждет тяжелое воспитание*

Компартия Китая командирует в Лхасу отряды политруков
МИД КНР вчера резко раскритиковал акции в Лондоне и Париже, в результате которых был затушен олимпийский огонь (см. вчерашний "Ъ"). Кроме того, Пекин объявил о начале массовой кампании в Тибете по "патриотическому воспитанию" местного населения. 

"Мы выражаем наш решительный протест любым действиям сепаратистских сил, выступающих за независимость Тибета, которые нарушают олимпийский дух и законодательства Великобритании и Франции",— заявила вчера официальный представитель МИД КНР Цзян Юй. Кроме того, госпожа Цзян обрушилась с критикой на лидера демократического большинства в конгрессе США Нэнси Пэлоси, которая выступила с проектом резолюции, призывающей Пекин к диалогу с далай-ламой. "Эта резолюция не только не критикует преступные действия клики далай-ламы в Лхасе, но и совершенно несправедливо возлагает ответственность на правительство КНР и китайский народ,— возмущалась Цзян Юй.— Наша позиция относительно переговоров с далай-ламой остается неизменной: если он откажется от раскольнической деятельности, признает суверенитет КНР над Тайванем и Тибетом, то мы будем с ним контактировать". 

Между тем международное давление на Пекин продолжает нарастать. В понедельник с жесткой критикой в адрес президента США Джорджа Буша выступила кандидат в президенты от Демократической партии Хиллари Клинтон, призвавшая его не участвовать в церемонии открытия Олимпийских игр в Пекине из-за событий в Тибете. Впрочем, официальный представитель Белого дома Тони Фратто тут же заявил, что Джордж Буш не собирается бойкотировать церемонию открытия игр. 

Тем временем власти КНР активно заняты ликвидацией последствий выступлений в Тибете и наказанием виновных. Первым делом власти начали обыскивать буддийские монастыри и изымать у монахов все фотографии далай-ламы, которые в Китае под запретом. Начались чистки и в тибетском партийном аппарате: в начале апреля со своего поста был снят глава комитета по делам религии и национальностей Даньцзэн Ланцзе — его обвинили в неспособности предупредить выступления. Вместе с ним свои должности в местных судебных органах и прокуратуре потеряли еще семь высокопоставленных тибетцев. 

Однако одними задержаниями и увольнениями китайское руководство решило не ограничиваться. В минувшие выходные КПК выпустила циркуляр, адресованный работникам партийных и правительственных органов в самом Тибете и регионах компактного проживания тибетцев. "Партийцы должны играть большую роль в поддержании социальной стабильности и укреплении лояльности местного населения к стране и партии",— говорится в этом документе. Тем же циркуляром вводится строгий запрет для партийных кадров из числа тибетцев иметь дома религиозные сочинения на тибетском языке. Между тем, по информации "Ъ", именно этот неформальный запрет вызывал серьезное недовольство местных руководящих кадров. 

Одновременно в Китае была запущена масштабная кампания по "патриотическому воспитанию тибетцев". В рамках этой кампании, которая продлится несколько месяцев, местные СМИ будут разъяснять населению все аспекты "вредительской деятельности клики далай-ламы". Из Пекина в Лхасу будет направлено несколько десятков проверенных партийных кадров, которые займутся воспитательной работой в органах власти, а также военных и полицейских частях. Кроме того, кампания должна охватить все учебные заведения Тибета, включая монастыри. 

Решение начать в Тибете кампанию по идеологической обработке населения для снижения сепаратистских настроений вписывается в логику многолетней политики КПК в этом регионе. Точно так же Пекин действовал после мощного восстания 1989 года, подавлением которого руководил тогдашний партийный секретарь Тибета, нынешний лидер КНР Ху Цзиньтао. И точно такую же кампанию, только в масштабах всей страны, Пекин развернул после событий на площади Тяньаньмэнь. Скорее всего, тактику борьбы с тибетским сепаратизмом также разрабатывают представители "четвертого поколения" китайских руководителей — 67-летний Ху Цзиньтао и 64-летний член политбюро Ли Чанчунь, отвечающий в КПК за пропаганду. Впрочем, судя по последним событиям, в Тибете эти старые методы эффекта не дают. А значит, для решения тибетского вопроса КПК рано или поздно придется придумывать новую тактику и привлекать новых людей. 


Александр Ъ-Габуев, www.kommersant.ru

----------


## Kарма Дордже

Об истинных политических мотивах США, провоцирующих беспорядки в Тибете:




> ВАШИНГТОН, 6 авг - РИА Новости, Аркадий Орлов. В палату представителей конгресса США внесены сразу две резолюции об официальном бойкоте правительством США летних Олимпийских игр 2008 года в Китае из-за нарушений прав человека в КНР, *а также поддержки Пекином режимов в Судане и Северной Корее*.
> 
> [...]
> 
> "президент США должен предпринять немедленные действия по бойкоту летних Олимпийских игр 2008 года в Пекине" *в связи с тем, что правительство Китая поддерживает режим в Судане и поставляет туда оружие и боеприпасы*.
> 
> В тексте законопроекта записано, что президент может отменить бойкот Олимпиады в Китае в случае, если "правительство КНР публично признает и осудит зверства, имеющие место в Дарфуре,* прекратит поставки любых вооружений, боеприпасов и иного военного снаряжения правительству Судана, а также предпримет шаги по прекращению экономического сотрудничества с правительством Судана и инвестиций в Судан*".


http://des-anim.info/content/view/246/9/

Как говорится, картина маслом.
De facto, американцы бросают тибетцев на баррикады, думая не об интересах тибетцев, но только о собственных меркантильных интересах. Всё становится понятно, когда видно, зачем и кому это всё надо, какую кто ищет выгоду. Если КНР поддастся на политический шантаж, США оставят спровоцированных ими тибетцев на произвол судьбы. Впрочем, с самого начала было очевидно, что события в Тибете нисколько не способствуют реальному решению проблемы оккупации Тибета, но только усложнят эту проблему.

----------


## Нока

*Фотообзор: Факел за права человека приветствуют в Лос-Анджелесе* 

6 апреля в 13 часов Всемирная эстафета факела за права человека прибыла в г.Лос-Анджелес. Её встречали несколько сот человек и более 10 организаций. Шествие эстафеты прошло под лозунгами «Олимпиада не может проходить вместе с преступлениями против человечности», «Поддерживаем проведение Олимпиады китайским народом без КПК (китайская компартия)», «Не будет прав человека, не будет и Олимпиады» и т.д. Участники движения Факела за права человека осуждают нарушение прав человека китайской компартией, и призывают правительства разных стран пресечь насилие со стороны КПК.

http://www.epochtimes.ru/content/view/16206/2/

----------


## Kарма Дордже

> Спортсмены Соединенных Штатов Америки, возможно, не поедут на Олимпийские игры 2008 года, которые пройдут в китайской столице Пекине.
> 
> В палату представителей конгресса США были внесены сразу две резолюции об официальном бойкоте Белым домом Олимпиады-2008. Теперь какая-то из резолюций должна быть вынесена на голосование - и может быть принята. 
> 
> Причину, по которой американские спортсмены летом 2008 года должны остаться дома, законодатели видят в том, что Китай систематически нарушает права человека и *поддерживает политические режимы в проблемных странах.*


Подробно см. репортаж в "деловая газета ВЗГЛЯД"

----------


## Нока

*Тибетские монахи вновь нарушили организованный Китаем пресс-тур*
Монахи одного из крупнейших тибетских монастырей на северо-востоке Китая нарушили планы властей, проведя в среду акцию протеста перед группой допущенных в Тибет иностранных журналистов, сообщает AFP.

Инцидент произошел в монастыре Лабранг, в провинции Гансу. За последние дни это второй случай вмешательства тибетских монахов в программу поездок западных журналистов в Тибет, организованных китайским правительством с целью продемонстрировать отсутствие проблем в регионе накануне Олимпийских игр. 

Около 15 монахов из монастыря Лабранг выбежали к журналистам с тибетскими флагами и транспарантами, выражая поддержку находящемуся в изгнании духовному лидеру Тибета Далай-ламе, сообщила Каролин Пюэль, журналистка французского журнала Le Point, которая стала свидетелем инцидента.

«Они говорили: «Мы хотим свободы, соблюдения прав человека, и мы хотим видеть Далай-ламу», - отметила Пюэль в телефонном интервью агентству AFP.

Монахи протестовали около 10 минут, после чего власти потребовали от зарубежных журналистов покинуть монастырь.

По словам Пюэль, сопровождающие группу представители китайских властей были «очень удивлены» внезапным выступлением монахов.
27 марта монахи Джоканга, главного храма Лхасы, вмешались в подобный тур для западных журналистов, организованный властями после «урегулирования» ситуации в столице Тибета. 

Монахи Джоканга также призывали к возвращению Далай-ламы и называли «ложью» выдвигаемую китайскими властями версию событий в Тибете. 

Народные волнения охватили Тибетское нагорье после того, как власти 10 марта остановили мирные протесты тибетских монахов в Лхасе, приуроченные к 49-годовщине тибетского народного восстания. Пик протестов пришелся на 14 марта, волна народных выступлений достигла в том числе и провинции Гансу, где расположен монастырь Лабранг.

В дни волнений в середине марта монахи Лабранга, одного из важнейших монастырей тибетского буддизма, возглавили демонстрацию, в которой приняли участие 4.000 человек, сообщает Кампания за свободный Тибет.

Власти КНР ответили на народные волнения усилением мер безопасности и закрыли доступ в регионы для прессы. По данным тибетского правительства в изгнании, около 150 человек погибло в результате подавления народных восстаний. Власти КНР говорят о 20 погибших от рук тибетских протестантов.

По словам Пюэль, монахи Лабранга заявили о том, что после мартовских событий было арестовано 7 монахов. 

*фоторепортаж*  http://savetibet.ru/2008/04/09/labrang.html
Фото: REUTERS/Рейхард Краус

----------


## Нока

*Сан-Франциско готовится к эстафете Олимпийского огня* 

Сотни людей вышли вечером во вторник на улицы Сан-Франциско, чтобы выразить протест нарушению прав человека в Китае и выступить в поддержку Тибета. Именно здесь, в знаменитом своими акциями протеста и манифестациями американском городе пройдет сегодня - по сокращенному из соображений безопасности - маршруту следующая эстафета Олимпийского огня.

"Это началось 10 марта и совершенно не было связано с Олипийскими играми, - заявил на митинге в защиту свободы Тибета актер Ричард Гир. - Все началось с простой демонстрации у храма Джоканг, но мощный вихрь вырвался оттуда. Огромная волна энергии прошла по всему миру, затронув все - и Олимпийские игры тоже".

Тысячи полицейских обеспечивают безопасность в Сан-Франциско. Из всех источников информации изъяты данные о том, когда начнется эстафета, чтобы предотвратить инциденты подобные тем, что произошли в Лондоне и Париже. В Сан-Франциско уже съехались сторонники независимости Тибета из США и из-за рубежа, акция протеста прошла у здания консульства Китая.

Тем не менее Международный олимпийский комитет не намерен прекращать эстафету Олимпийского огня. После прибытия на американский контитент огонь спрятан в секретном месте.

Некоторые общественные организации и ряд политиков выступают за бойкот пекинской Олимпиады. Между тем Белый дом не исключил, но и не подтвердил возможность, что президент США Джордж Буш может отказаться от поездки в Пекин на Олимпийские игры.

www.euronews.net

----------


## Galina

*Впечатления из Китая*

Уже на протяжении месяца я являюсь свидетельницей всего происходящего, находясь непосредственно на территории Китая, а именно в городе Чунцин, бывшем административном центре провинции Сычуань, где я заканчиваю курс китайского языка. Что касается моей религии, то мне очень близок Буддизм Алмазного Пути, хоть я еще и не приняла Прибежище у Учителей. Поэтому ситуация в Тибете и реакция на нее всего мира волнует меня довольно сильно. Я думаю, что вам будет интересно узнать о том, что думают рядовые китайцы по поводу всех этих волнений и споров, а так же как китайское правительство пытается "очистить" СМИ от несимпатичной им информации.

В Китае, а точнее, в том месте, где проживаю я, все началось на несколько дней позже, чем во всем остальном мире. Из-за телевизора. А точнее, нам внезапно вырубили CNN на пару дней, что является обычным делом из-за их частой критики китайского правительства и репортажах о китайской антиэкологии. Никому даже в голову не пришло, что происходит что-то гораздо более серьезное. Но когда "по техническим причинам" вырубили и студенческий интернет (полностью), мы насторожились. Итак, о ситуации в Тибете я узнала от папы по телефону из России. Когда интернет на следующий день открыли, сайты ведущих международных новостных газет китайцы уже начинали банить. New York Times вообще смешно работал: Появляется статья про Тибет, ее можно прочитать в течение часа после обновления сайта. Потом китайский интернет пишет, что такой страницы не существует. Из-за того, что олимпийский огонь несколько раз потухал в Париже, интернет нам вырубили еще на полтора дня.
Говорят, электронные почты китайцев проверяются на наличие "антигосударственной информации". Не знаю, гон ли это, но когда я выслала на email китайской приятельнице фотографии акций протестов в Европе, она резко перестала со мной общаться. Может, из-за страха? Еще довольно интересно смотреть китайские новости. Они рассказывают обо всем: об уровне роста экономики, о построении новой государственной больницы, о подготовке Пекина к Олимпиаде или открытии международной выставки, но НИКОГДА ни слова не упомянут о том, что в Тибете вообще что-либо происходит. Поэтому большая часть китайцев не подозревает о том, что там происходит что-то действительно серьезное.
Но, близость Чунцина к тибетской границе и наличие немалого количества тибетцев среди жителей горных деревень иногда проливает свет на происходящее. Возле одной из таких гор живем мы, студенты. Одним солнечным воскресным утром соседка выглянула в окно и увидела.... толпу тибетцев, молча идущих куда-то. Говорят, они шли в Ченду (а там сейчас тоже стреляют). Шли молча, чтобы не повязали.
Еще мы пару раз видели военные самолеты. Летели на запад. 

И после всего этого я все еще верю. Верю в то, что кое-кто одумается, остановится, станет менее жестоким. Я думаю, мы все в это верим. Кармапа Ченно!

http://community.livejournal.com/

Не даю ссылку на источник, дабы не навредить автору этих строк.

----------


## Galina

Видеорепортаж 1 канала: "В Сан-Франциско пройдeт очередной этап эстафеты олимпийского огня" - http://www.1tv.ru/news/n119693

----------


## Galina

*Арестовано 953 тибетца – глава ТАР называет их «незначительным меньшинством»*

Китайская полиция задержала 953 подозреваемых в причастности к народным волнениям в Тибете в прошлом месяце, сообщает Reuters. 

Дзянба Пунцог, председатель правительства Тибетского автономного региона сообщил на пресс-конференции в Пекине о том, что прокуратура продлила ордера на арест 403 задержанных. Такие ордера, как правило, предшествуют вынесению обвинения.

По словам главы правительства Тибетского автономного района (ТАР), задержанные тибетцы составляют «крайне незначительное меньшинство» тибетского населения, а монахи, принимавшие участие в протестах, представляют собой «крайне незначительное меньшинство» в рядах буддийского духовенства.

«Они не представляют и не могут представлять Тибет и тибетский народ», - добавил он.

По словам Дзянбы Пунцога, 362 тибетца добровольно сдались властям после того, как было издано соответствующее распоряжение. 328 из них были отпущены за незначительностью совершенных ими правонарушений, а также по причине проявленной ими «добропорядочности», повлекшей за собой раскаяние. Остается не ясным, входят ли оставшиеся 34 человека в 953 задержанных, о которых было сообщено сегодня.

Одновременно полиция объявила в розыск 93 наиболее опасных преступника, 13 из которых уже арестованы и 9, по словам главы ТАР, явились с повинной.

http://savetibet.ru/2008/04/09/tibet_arrests.html

----------


## Нока

*Олимпиада-2008: бессилие проигравших* 

Немецкая печать комментирует решение Международного олимпийского комитета не отменять эстафету Олимпийского огня после недавних событий в Лондоне и Париже. 

*Газета Tageszeitung под заголовком "Демонстрация бессилия" пишет:*

Вместо того, чтобы способствовать укреплению связей между КНР и остальным миром, Олимпиада угрожает увеличить дистанцию, разделяющую Китай и Запад. Протесты правозащитников вполне понятны, но многие в КНР воспринимают их как дискриминацию всей нации. Имиджу пекинской Олимпиады в глазах широкой общественности нанесен непоправимый урон. Но те, кто подобно китайскому правительству обвиняют в этом исключительно участников протестов, игнорируют собственную ответственность. Чрезмерная политизация Олимпийских игр никак не может приветствоваться, поскольку крупнейшее спортивное мероприятие планеты в один миг окажется под бременем всевозможных проблем международной политики. Но почему Олимпийские игры должны превращаться в арену для инсценировок и пропагандистских поединков демократических стран и диктаторских режимов? С какой стати их критики должны воздерживаться от выражения своего мнения? 

Подобное отношения свидетельствует о лицемерии как властей в Пекине, так и руководства МОК в Лозанне. В вопросах, касающихся Тибета, ситуация осложняется отсутствием форума для открытых дебатов по вопросу о будущем этой гималайской провинции. ООН не испытывает желания заниматься конфликтом вокруг Тибета, поскольку Китай не проявляет готовности к диалогу. 

И когда западные политики осмеливаются встречаться с духовным лидером тибетцев – Далай-ламой, как это недавно сделала Ангела Меркель, - они немедленно попадают в опалу пекинских властей. Журналисты лишены возможности свободно работать в Тибете и вынуждены считаться с цензурой. Даже мирные демонстрации жестоко подавляются полицией. Кроме того, руководство МОК запрещает выражать какой-либо политический протест спортсменам во время Олимпиады. Общественность на Олимпиаде в Пекине приветствуется лишь в виде аплодирующих восторженных масс, как во время факельной эстафеты, так и на стадионах, где состоятся соревнования. Подобные установки, однако, не имеют ничего общего с современными реалиями. 

*Газета General-Anzeiger пишет о реакции китайцев на инциденты вокруг эстафеты Олимпийского огня:*

С точки зрения китайцев, культура которых придает большое значение символам, нападения на олимпийский факел равнозначны политической агрессии, которую следует немедленно пресечь, причем самым радикальным образом. Это напоминает манию преследования и свидетельствует о политическом невежестве китайского общества. По крайней мере, сейчас становится заметно, что жест западных демократий, избравших Пекин местом проведения летних Олимпийских игр, в КНР понимают превратно. 

И, что же теперь, жаловаться на наивность международных спортивных инстанций, согласившихся на подобный эксперимент? 

Наоборот, этот шаг МОК открыл возможность для диалога. Олимпийцам следует подключиться к этому диалогу. Это было бы поистине выдающимся жестом, - полагает "Генераль-Анцайгер". 

Обзор подготовил Виктор Кирхмайерб, www.dw-world.de

----------


## Нока

*В Сан-Франциско ждут эстафету Олимпийского огня* 

Сотни человек приняли участие в манифестациях протеста против политики Китая в Тибете, которые состоялись в Сан-Франциско в преддверии эстафеты Олипийского огня. 
Демонстранты с флагами Тибета прошли маршем к китайскому консульству. 


Американские власти приняли жесткие меры для охраны факела и поддержания порядка вдоль 10-километрового маршрута, по которому пронесут Олимпийский огонь. 

Полиция устанавливает заграждения в районах, где пройдет эстафета Олимпийского огня. Отгулы и отпуска у полицейских отменены. 

Активисты движения в защиту Тибета готовятся к новым акциям. В то же время на улицы вышли представители китайской общины Сан-Франциско, которые придерживаются пропекинской позиции. 

Во вторник в ходе манифестации у городской мэрии лауреат Нобелевской премии мира архиепископ Десмонд Туту призвал лидеров государств отказаться от участия в церемонии открытия Пекинской Олимпиады. 

 "Ради Бога, ради наших детей, ради их детей, ради прекрасного народа Тибета - не надо туда ехать, - сказал архиепископ Туту. - Скажите вашим коллегам в Пекине, что вы хотели приехать, но посмотрели на свое расписание и поняли, что у вас есть другие дела". 

Голливудская звезда и активист движения в защиту Тибета Ричард Гир подверг критике планы Китая провести эстафету Олимпийского факела в Тибете. Он сказал, что это "оскорбляет тибетцев". 

Церемония пробега по городу с факелом начнется в 13:00 по местному времени (20:00 по Гринвичу). Полиция оставляет за собой право менять маршрут эстафеты в зависимости от обстоятельств. 

www.bbcrussian.com

----------


## Нока

*Буш призвал Пекин начать диалог с далай-ламой*

Президент США Джордж Буш призвал Китай начать диалог с далай-ламой, заверив власти страны в том, что по итогам общения они сами убедятся в том, что тибетский духовный лидер является «прекрасным человеком». 
С таким заявлением Буш выступил в преддверии начала эстафеты олимпийского огня в Сан-Франциско, которая, как ожидается, будет сопровождаться массовыми акциями протеста правозащитников и сторонников свободного Тибета.   // Reuters 
www.gazeta.ru

----------


## Нока

*Олимпийская смесь*

«Не надо смешивать спорт с политикой, а тем более не надо делать из спорта политику. Сейчас многие делают сегодняшнюю политику из истории. Так вот, надо оставить историю историкам, а спорт – спортсменам».
Сергей Лавров в интервью «Эху Москвы»

«...с одной стороны, нужно отдавать должное олимпийским идеалам и спортивному мастерству, а с другой – быть уверенными, что серьезные проблемы, касающиеся прав человека в Тибете и в других местах, остаются на повестке дня – как в олимпийский год, так и в остальное время. ...Спорт и политика неизбежно связаны...»
Дэвид Милибэнд в своем блоге

Кто-то подсчитал, что порядка 36 французских газет вышли на следующий день после приключений олимпийского факела в Париже с примерно одинаковыми заголовками, сводившимися вкратце к констатации: «Фиаско». Это определение в первую очередь касалось надежд Олимпийского комитета, что «огонь, который пройдет через весь мир, будет нести за собой и сеять всюду поддержку Пекинской Олимпиады». Неа, не случилось. 

– Хватит уже во всем потакать Пекину только потому, что он становится такой крутой экономической державой. Давно я не испытывала такой гордости за свою страну, как в понедельник, когда французы показали, что им не все равно, что там китайцы творят в Тибете. 

Француженка, сказавшая мне эту фразу, придерживается правых взглядов. Флаги Тибета, которые к моему удивлению, были вывешены даже из окон здания парламента Франции, говорят, тоже повесили не только «левые» депутаты. Растяжки и флажки с олимпийскими кольцами, трасформировавшимися в наручники, принесли «Репортеры без границ». Сторонники независимости Тибета и бойкота Олимпийских игр в Пекине водрузили свой лозунг на здание мэрии, из которого вышли парижские депутаты при полном параде не для того, чтобы сорвать лозунг со здания, а чтобы отменить торжественную церемонию встречи олимпийского факела. Полицейские на роликах и без старательно ограждали пробег-проезд от особенно ретивых протестующих, пытавшихся прорваться к факелу и погасить его. Особенно мне понравился один, который оттащил совсем еще девчонку с тибетским флагом подальше от бегущих факелоносцев, которым она пыталась помешать, и усадил на тротуар. Потом заметил, что с девочки слетела шапка. Вернулся, поднял шапку, подъехал к девушке на своих роликовых коньках и не надел, а положил шапку ей на голову. Пожилая дама с внуком на Елисейских полях удивленно поглядывала на китайцев с красными флажками и тибетцев с их сторонниками, доставшими откуда-то из-за пазухи яркие тибетские флаги с желтым солнцем посередине. Но как только китайцы попытались подскочить к про-тибетцам с какими-то угрожающими (на мой слух) выкриками, дама, не изменившись в лице, дала по руке одному из китайцев. После чего на минуту задумалась, глядя на внука, и громко сказала: «Да здравствует Тибет!» Комментарий к этой сцене я впоследствии получила от своей подруги: «Они ничего не перепутали, китайцы? Что они себе позволяют? Они не у себя дома. Это Франция». Французы сообщали друг другу по смс, что и где в данный момент происходит, люди выскакивали в обеденный перерыв, присоединялись к протестующим и потом возвращались на работу. Разные люди, которым не все равно. Их здесь, к счастью, очень много. Капиталистический Китай, вцепившийся в коммунистическую идеологию, показывал совсем другие кадры из Парижа. В надежде, что ложь изменит реальность?

28 километров шествия олимпийского огня по Парижу оказались непреодолимыми. 3000 полицейских ничего не смогли сделать. Как у любого протеста, и у французского были перегибы. Вряд ли стоило клеймить разнообразными политическими клише спортсменов, несущих факелы. К счастью, такого было немного. Протест был адресован китайским властям и собственным властям, а не непосредственно спортсменам. Странный китайский симбиоз продвинутой экономики при сохранении всеми силами тоталитарного сознания не может жить вечно. Во всяком случае, он обречен на внешние удары при каждом удобном случае, к коим относятся и Олимпийские игры. Страна, принимающая Олимпийские игры – это не нейтральная территория, даже если ей бы очень хотелось оказаться таковой. Это конкретная страна, с конкретной географией, конкретной историей, конкретным правительством и конкретной политикой. Пекину хотелось, чтобы все прошло гладко и никто не вспоминал про политику и идеологию? Но общественное мнение – это же не правительства, которые в первую очередь озабочены инвестициями и контрактами. Вот, собственно, что показали Лондон и Париж. В глазах обычных европейцев Китай не является открытым демократическим государством, даже если он способен потратить миллиарды на подготовку к Олимпийским играм и провести их на отличном уровне. Это мнение не смогут игнорировать и собственные правительства, так что в этом смысле протесты против пекинской олимпиады, возможно, будут иметь серьезный отложенный эффект в будущем.

Не надо смешивать спорт с политикой и историей, как говорит наш министр иностранных дел? Но это смешение уже произошло, задолго до последних событий в Лондоне и Париже. 

Сама церемония торжественной доставки олимпийского огня из Афин в столицу олимпийских игр впервые стала частью программы на берлинской Олимпиаде 1936 года. И тогда шли споры – бойкотировать Олимпиаду или нет, ехать к Гитлеру или не стоит, закрывать глаза на преследования евреев или нет? Победил аргумент, который и сегодня является основным у противников бойкота – пострадают спортсмены, а это несправедливо. Мир приехал к Гитлеру и единственным оправданием, которое мир потом себе нашел, стали четыре золотых медали чернокожего атлета Джесси Оуэна, который продемонстрировал абсурдность гитлеровской теории арийского превосходства.

Политика смешалась со спортом в 1980-м, когда бойкотировав московскую Олимпиаду, многие страны выразили свое отношение к вводу советских войск в Афганистан.

Как история, политика и спорт кроваво перемешались в 1972-м в Мюнхене, можно не напоминать.

В Китае тоже своя дивная смесь. Нынешний лидер китайских коммунистов Ху Цзиньтао в конце 80-х – начале 90-х был секретарем, а потом первым секретарем парткома Тибетского автономного района. Понятно, что он думает о независимости Тибета и до какой степени ему небезразлично все, что происходит в Тибете и вокруг него. Именно он, естественно, принял олимпийский огонь, привезенный в Китай из Греции. Торжества по поводу доставки огня в Пекин устроили на площади Тяньаньмынь, где без года 20 лет назад давили танками сторонников демократических преобразований в Китае, объяснив впоследствии кровавую бойню «необходимостью сохранения стабильности в стране».

Можно закрыть глаза на все и выбрать Пекин столицей олимпийских игр. Можно не устраивать бойкот, потому что это отразится в первую очередь на спортсменах. Можно сделать вид, что спорт победил политику. *Но нельзя лгать себе и окружающим, что спорт сам по себе, политика – сама по себе, а история – сама по себе. Этого не стоит делать даже во имя высших политических или экономических интересов. Потому что история уже доказала, что она умеет за это жестоко наказывать. Собственно, люди, вышедшие в Париже и Лондоне выразить свое отношение к предстоящим Олимпийским играм в Пекине, делают именно это – не позволяют забыть историю: ни себе, ни нам с вами, ни китайским товарищам, ни своим правительствам*. А у господина Лаврова, в отличие от господина Милибэнда, просто другой пейзаж под окнами.

Наталия Геворкян, www.gazeta.ru

----------


## Нока

*Обращение Его Святейшества Далай-ламы ко всему тибетскому народу*
Тепло приветствуя всех тибетцев, живущих в Тибете, я бы хотел поделиться с некоторыми своими мыслями.

1. 10 марта этого года мы стали свидетелями того, как долго зревшее недовольство тибетского народа вырвалось наружу и прокатилось волной протестов и демонстраций по всему Тибету и не только - студенческие волнения наблюдались даже в некоторых городах материкового Китая. 

Причиной этих событий стала глубокая боль тибетского народа, вызванная попранием его основополагающих прав, отсутствием свободы вероисповедания и постоянным искажением фактов, примером чему могут служить отдающие ханьским шовинизмом утверждения, будто тибетцы смотрят на китайскую коммунистическую партию как на «живого Будду».

Я глубоко опечален и озабочен тем, что для разгона мирных демонстраций применяется оружие, а это в свою очередь ведет к новым акциям протеста со стороны тибетского народа, и стало уже причиной многих смертей, ранений и арестов. Глядя на то, как вооруженные полицейские стреляют в мирных демонстрантов, видя причиняемую боль, невозможно удержаться от слез. И я чувствую свою беспомощность перед лицом этих трагических событий. 

2. Я молюсь за всех тибетцев и китайцев, погибших во время этого кризиса.

2. Недавние акции протеста в Тибете поставили под сомнение и изрядно подточили пропагандистский китайский миф, согласно которому все тибетцы за исключением горстки «реакционеров» преуспевают и довольны жизнью. Недавние события ясно показали, что тибетцы во всех трех исторических провинциях (У-цанг, Кхам и Амдо) питают одни и те же чаяния и надежды. Выступления в Тибете также недвусмысленно продемонстрировали всему миру, что нельзя больше делать вид, будто тибетского вопроса не существует. Пришло время «искать истину, опираясь на факты» ради решения тибетского вопроса. Храбрость и твердость духа тибетцев, которые во имя благородной цели служения своему народу, рискуя жизнью, открыто говорят о своих надеждах и боли, заслуживает высочайших похвал.
Мировое сообщество осознает и поддерживает героический дух этих тибетцев.

4. Я глубоко ценю действия многих тибетских государственных служащих и членов коммунистической партии, которые во время текущего кризиса сумели остаться тибетцами, проявив выдержку и чувство справедливости. Я призываю тибетских коммунистов и государственных служащих и в будущем действовать не только в личных интересах, но и в интересах всего Тибета в целом, информировать руководство партии об истинных чаяниях тибетского народа и направлять тибетцев, руководствуясь непредвзятостью.

5. Президенты, премьер-министры, министры иностранных дел, нобелевские лауреаты, парламентарии и простые граждане многих стран мира настойчиво требуют от китайского руководства прекратить жестокое применение силы против тибетского народа. Они призывают китайское правительство встать на путь поиска взаимоприемлемого решения. Мы, со своей стороны, должны сделать все, чтобы эти усилия дали положительные результаты. Я знаю, вы подвергаетесь провокациям на каждом шагу, но сейчас особенно важно неуклонно придерживаться практики ненасилия.

6. Китайские власти выдвигают ложные обвинения, утверждая, будто я и Центральная тибетская администрация организовали и направляли недавние волнения в Тибете. Я неоднократно призывал к тому, чтобы независимая и уважаемая международная организация провела тщательное расследование, в ходе которого, я уверен, вскроется правда. Если у Китайской народной республики есть неопровержимые доказательства выдвигаемых против меня обвинений, они должны предъявить их мировой общественности. Иначе, это лишь голословные утверждения.

7. Что касается будущего Тибета, я давно принял решение не требовать отделения Тибета от Китайской народной республики. Всему миру известно, что с 1974 я сохраняю твердую приверженность взаимовыгодной политике Срединного пути. Суть политики Срединного пути заключается в том, что все тибетцы должны попадать под юрисдикцию единой администрации. Им должна быть предоставлена полноценная национальная автономия на региональном уровне и все права, соответствующие автономному статусу, в том числе право на самоуправление и решение всех вопросов за исключением вопросов внешней политики и национальной безопасности. При этом я всегда говорил, что право окончательного решения о будущем Тибета должно принадлежать тибетцам, проживающим в Тибете.

8. Право принимать Олимпийские игры в этом году - предмет большой гордости для 1,2 миллиарда китайцев. Лично я с самого начала поддерживал идею проведения Олимпиады в Пекине. И моя позиция остается неизменной. Я считаю, что тибетцы не должны чинить никаких препятствий проведению Олимпийских игр.

У каждого тибетца есть законное право бороться за свою свободу и права. Но, с другой стороны, если своими необдуманными действиями мы возбудим ненависть в сердцах китайского народа, то это не принесет никакой пользы нашему делу. Напротив, мы должны взращивать в своих сердцах доверие и уважение, если мы хотим построить гармоничное общество, ибо его не создать посредством устрашения и силы.

9. Наша борьба - это противостояние с некоторыми людьми в руководстве Китайской народной республики, но не с китайским народом. И мы не должны делать ничего, что могло бы стать причиной непонимания, мы не должны причинять боль китайскому народу. Будем помнить, что даже в этой тяжелой ситуации многие представители китайской интеллигенции, писатели, юристы в материковом Китае и других странах мира выражают нам свою поддержку и солидарность. Они делают заявления, пишут статьи, их помощь неоценима. 28 марта я обратился с посланием к китайцам во всем мире и очень надеюсь, что вы сможете услышать его или прочитать.

10. Я очень обеспокоен тем, что, если ситуация в Тибете останется напряженной, китайские власти применят еще большую силу и увеличат давление на тибетский народ. В силу своих моральных обязательств и ответственности перед тибетским народом я неоднократно просил руководство китайской коммунистической партии остановить силовые действия во всех районах Тибета и вывести вооруженную полицию и военные формирования. В случае выполнения этих условий, я со своей стороны обращусь к тибетцам с призывом прекратить любые протесты.

11. Я также призываю своих соотечественников, проживающих в свободных странах за пределами Тибета, быть предельно бдительными в выражении своих чувств относительно происходящего в Тибете. Мы не имеем права участвовать ни в каких действиях, которые хотя бы отдаленно могут быть расценены как насильственные. Даже в случае откровенной провокации мы не должны позволить скомпрометировать наши самые драгоценные и глубокие убеждения. Я твердо верю, что путь ненасилия приведет нас к успеху. Мы должны проявить мудрость и не забывать, чем обусловлены небывалое расположение и поддержка, которые выражает нашему делу мировое сообщество.

12. Я сомневаюсь, что мое послание дойдет до тибетцев в Тибете по официальным каналам. Ведь сегодня Тибет находится в информационной блокаде, и туда не пускают иностранных журналистов. Однако все же я надеюсь, что большинству из вас его передадут изустно. 

13. И напоследок я хочу повторить свой призыв к тибетцам - практикуйте ненасилие и не сходите с этого пути, как бы это ни было трудно.

Далай-лама
Дхарамсала
6 апреля 2008
www.savetibet.ru

----------


## Нока

*Российские правозащитники призывают к "моральному бойкоту" Олимпиады в Пекине* 

Однако они утверждают, что такой бойкот не затронет непосредственно спортсменов. Об этом говорится в заявлении, которое поступило в распоряжение радиостанции "Эхо Москвы". "Последние кровопролития в Тибете и Олимпиада в Пекине заставляют нас привлечь внимание мировой общественности к нетерпимому положению прав человека в КНР", - говорится в заявлении. Свои подписи под документом поставили исполнительный директор движения "За права человека" Лев Пономарев, директор общественного центра Сахарова Юрий Самодуров и президент Фонда Андрея Сахарова Сергей Ковалев.

www.echo.msk.ru

----------


## Нока

*Британский премьер-министр Гордон Браун не поедет на торжественную церемонию открытия Олимпийских игр в Пекине* 

Однако он побывает на закрытии Олимпиады - сообщает Франс-Пресс.
Ранее лидер британских либерал-демократов Ник Клегг призвал Брауна бойкотировать Олимпиаду в Пекине в знак протеста против нарушения прав человека в Китае. Однако премьер уже не раз заявлял, что не собирается отменять свою поездку на Олимпиаду в Пекине, а в эти выходные лично приветствовал эстафету олимпийского огня в британской столице.

www.echo.msk.ru

----------


## Нока

*Польский Сейм обсудит участие страны в пекинских Олимпийских играх* 

ВАРШАВА. «Для того чтобы выразить недовольство стране - хозяину Олимпийских игр, могут использоваться многие методы, особенно, если этот хозяин - печально известный нарушитель прав человека. И общий бойкот - не единственный путь», - заявил на пресс-конференции 17 марта польский парламентарий Карол Карски.

Карски призвал парламентскую ассоциацию оппозиционной партии "Право и справедливость" обратиться на заседании Сейма к Министерству иностранных дел и Комитету по физкультуре и спорту, с тем, чтобы этот вопрос был рассмотрен. И предложил название, однозначно дающее определение проблеме - «Обсуждение ситуации, сложившейся вокруг организации Олимпийских игр 2008 в КНР, стране, которая нарушает права человека и принципы, содержащиеся в Олимпийской хартии».

Такая инициатива сделала бы Сейм Польши первым парламентом в мире, рассматривающий роль своей страны в пекинских Играх. Дата слушания, как ожидается, станет известна через несколько дней.

По словам Карски, участие польских правительственных чиновников в проведении Игр, будет рассмотрено как «поддержка действий китайского правительства», таких, как недавнее вооруженное насилие над жителями Тибета.

Одновременно, группа польских парламентариев, которые были в политической оппозиции коммунистическим лидерам Польши в 1980-х, обратилась к правительству КНР. «Относительно Олимпийских игр в Пекине, мы заявляем, что КНР - диктатура, в которой нарушаются права человека, личные права, право вероисповедания, права этнических меньшинств, подобные недавнему инциденту в Тибете», - особо отметил помощник спикера Сейма Стефан Нисиловски.

Апеллянты, такие как постоянные активисты «Солидарности», вроде парламентария Анджея Кзумы, надеются мобилизовать людей всех слоев общества, включая олимпийских атлетов, чтобы предпринять все виды помощи, помочь освободить политических заключенных в КНР, заставить режим уважать права своих граждан. Они призвали к всеобщему бойкоту Игр в Пекине.

Парламентская группа Польши по вопросу Тибета, заняла более сильную позицию. В письме, адресованному послу КНР в Польше Чинь Сунь Жунминю, группа заявляет, что в свете «волны репрессий» в Тибете, ещё не поздно обсудить международный бойкот пекинских Игр.

Призыв к Пекину соблюдать права человека в Сейме не нов. Пятью месяцами ранее на парламентской конференции по правам человека в Китае в отношении Пекинских Олимпийских игр, высказалось множество спикеров и организаций. «Польская ассоциация спортивных трансплантаций» (Polish Transplant Sports Association (PTSA)), Коалиция «Международная солидарность» (World Solidarity), «Международное общество прав человека» (The International Society for Human Rights (ISHR)) и один из организаторов конференции - все заняли позицию против проведения Игр в Пекине.

Ян ЯКИЛЕК и Синди ДРУКЬЕ. www.epochtimes.ru

----------


## Нока

*Президент Буш призвал Китай начать диалог с представителями Далай-ламы* 

Президент Буш призвал Китай начать диалог с представителями Далай-ламы – живущего в изгнании, духовного лидера Тибета.

После встречи в среду с главным министром Сингапура Джордж Буш сказал, что такие переговоры с Далай-ламой могут хорошо отразится на китайском правительстве. Он назвал тибетского лидера  мирным человеком.  

В свою очередь, Госсекретарь Кондолиза Райс сказала в среду американским законодателям, что США рассматривают возможность открытия отдельного консульства в Тибете. Эта акция потребует согласия Китая.

Китай обвиняет Далай-ламу в разжигании беспорядков в Тибете, и говорит, что возобновит с ним диалог, если он прекратит требовать независимости Тибета.

Духовный лидер тибетцев выступает против насилия и говорит, что он хочет для Тибета автономии, а не независимости.  
Далай Лама 


В марте китайские власти жестоко расправились с про-тибетскими демонстрациями, которые прошли в столице Тибета – Лхаса.  

Живущий в изгнании Далай-лама говорит, что около 140 человек погибли во время разгона демонстрантов. Китай настаивает на том, что правоохранительные органы действовали сдержанно и обвиняет повстанцев в насилии. Пекин утверждает, что около 20 человек были убиты во время беспорядков. 

Служба новостей «Голоса Америки», www.voanews.com

----------


## Jambal Dorje

Это официальная точка зрения, поскольку статья напечатана в Российской газете. Трудно отрицать достаточно варварские обычаи в Тибете. Вместе с тем автор пишет о благе, которое принесли в Тибет китайцы. А я вспомнил рассказ Моисея Ильича Кирпичникова, известного советского ботаника, работавшего в тот момент в Тибете когда строилась дорога из Китая в Лхасу. Китайцы сгоняли тибетцев на строительство дороги и в сезон дождей там есть такие пиявки, которые отстреливаются от деревьев (если не ошибаюсь речь шла о бамбуке) и впиваются в тело человека и тот вскоре умирает. Моисей Ильич говорил, что они, советские ботаники работали в специальных костюмах, защищающих от этих пиявок. Но и они не всегда защищали от пиявок. Тибетцы же гибли пачками. Так что эта дорога, о которой с восторгом пишет Овчинников, была построена на костях.  И странно, то Овчинников выросший и работавший еще при СССР не знал, что вынужден был говорить Далай-лама этим офиц журналистам, из коих сов журналисты уж явно были наполовину сотрудниками спецслужб. 
Вместе с тем конечно нельзя не признать гнилость тибетского гос-ва кое мгновенно развалилось из-за предательства своих же минимтров, чтодостаточно достоверно изложено в фильме «Семь дней в Тибете». Нечто подобное по средневековым структурам не прочь был создать и нынешний хамбо-лама. 
Всеволод Овчинников,
обозреватель "РГ"
Дивлюсь тому, как наши либеральные радиостанции и газеты смакуют сообщения о том, что "защитники прав человека в Тибете" призывают бойкотировать Пекинскую Олимпиаду.
Меня коробит от утверждений, будто "китайские коммунисты в 1951 году оккупировали Тибет". А восемь лет спустя подавили там народное восстание, вынудили далай-ламу бежать в Индию. И с тех пор стремятся китаизировать этот горный край, проводят там политику геноцида. Не знаю, чего в этих измышлениях больше: невежества, цинизма или корыстной заангажированности.
Прежде всего уместно напомнить, что Тибет стал частью Китая еще в XIII веке, при внуке Чингисхана - Хубилае. Монгольские правители Поднебесной сочли тогда целесообразным сделать своим наместником в Лхаcе главу буддийского духовенства. Так возник институт далай-лам, совмещающих духовную и светскую власть.
Хочу подчеркнуть, что я - единственный в нашей стране журналист, который посетил заоблачную Шамбалу еще в 1955 году. Она являла собой тогда заповедник Средневековья, которым управлял далай-лама. В то время население горного края составляло 1 миллион человек, в том числе - 800 тысяч крепостных рабов, 150 тысяч монахов, 50 тысяч ремесленников и торговцев.
Ныне же население Тибетского автономного района превышает 3 миллиона человек (среди которых лишь 4 процента - китайцы). В некогда поголовно неграмотном краю введено всеобщее начальное образование. Поэтому мальчиков принимают в монастырь только после шестого класса. 
Как же можно перед лицом всех этих фактов говорить о геноциде, о том, будто Тибет вымирает или "китаизируется"?
Главное же - после антипекинского мятежа 1959 года в Тибете отменено феодальное рабство. Земледельцы стали хозяевами своих пашен, скотоводы - своих пастбищ. Монастырям, которые лишились крепостных, пришлось перейти на самофинансирование: издавать священные книги, производить предметы религиозного культа. К тому же, окрестные жители поддерживают монахов своими пожертвованиями.
Земледельцы и скотоводы уже полвека полностью освобождены от налогов. Производство зерна и поголовье скота выросло в три раза, а средняя продолжительность жизни тибетцев увеличилась вдвое. Как же можно перед лицом всех этих фактов говорить о геноциде, о том, будто Тибет вымирает или "китаизируется"?
В 1955 году премьер Чжоу Эньлай пригласил меня, а также корреспондентов нескольких коммунистических газет - "Юманите", "Унита", "Морнинг стар" - совершить поездку в Тибет по только что проложенной туда автомобильной дороге. Цель - рассказать мировой общественности о том, что власти КНР строго соблюдают соглашение Мао Цзэдуна и далай-ламы о мирном освобождении Тибета.
По этому соглашению вопросы обороны и внешних сношений были объявлены прерогативой Пекина. При этом центральные власти обязались не менять сложившуюся в Тибете политическую систему, полномочия далай-ламы, с уважением относиться к религиозным обычаям тибетского народа, не вносить изменения в доходы монастырей.
Во всем этом мне довелось воочию убедиться. А 14 сентября 1955 года нас, журналистов, принял далай-лама четырнадцатый, причем текст ответов нынешнего изгнанника записан у меня на пленку.
- Хотел бы воспользоваться вашим приездом, - заявил далай-лама, - чтобы передать зарубежной общественности: мы, тибетцы, любим нашу родину, где уважается и охраняется свобода религии. Связи тибетского и китайского народов имеют почти тысячелетнюю давность. Но политика императоров Цинской династии и их гоминьдановских наследников породила национальную рознь. Ее вдобавок старательно разжигали внешние силы. Но сейчас заблуждения рассеиваются, сплоченность крепнет....
Прослушивая вновь эти слова, я утверждаюсь во мнении, что лично далай-лама не был инициатором мятежа 1959 года. Но это не снимает с него ответственности за бесчеловечный режим феодального рабства, который он возглавлял. За два месяца, проведенных в Тибете, мы четыре раза видели на дорогах людей, превращенных в "трехглавого дракона". Так в то время наказывали беглых рабов: их сковывали вместе ярмом из цельного бревна. И чтобы напиться, им надо было на коленях подползать к ручью и лакать воду. И что еще хуже - по нескольку дней таскать на себе труп одного из скованных вместе осужденных, ибо раскрыть ярмо из двух половинок бревна мог только представитель далай-ламы.
Словом, средневековый режим держался в Тибете не только на религиозном фанатизме, но и на поистине варварских методах подавления. Так что изображать бывшего рабовладельца далай-ламу радетелем прав человека - для меня полный абсурд, верх цинизма.

----------


## Аньезка

*Ричард Гир опротестует проведение Олимпиады*

Известный американский актер Ричард Гир присоединился сегодня к участникам многочисленных акций протеста и борцам за независимость Тибета. Сегодня в Сан-Франциско стартует очередной этап эстафеты Олимпийского огня, и акции, организованные в качестве протеста Олимпийским играм в Пекине, становятся все более массовыми.

Участникам эстафеты в Сан-Франциско предстоит пронести Олимпийский огонь по улицам города протяженностью порядка 10 километров. Как известно, на протяжении всей эстафеты Олимпийского огня главный символ Олимпиады сопровождают выступления протестантов, борющихся за независимость Тибета.

Несомненно, и в Сан-Франциско эстафета будет омрачена выступлениями протестантов, тем более что столкновения начались в городе еще до того, как в аэропорту приземлился самолет, на борту которого находится олимпийский символ.

----------


## Huandi

*Далай-лама благословил олимпийские игры в Пекине*

На пресс-конференции в столице Японии Токио, где тибетский духовный лидер сделал промежуточную остановку на пути в США, Далай-лама сообщил, что поддерживает олимпийские игры в Пекине, передает ИТАР-ТАСС. 

http://www.newsru.com/world/10apr2008/dalaj.html

Далай-лама поддерживает Пекин в качестве места проведения летней Олимпиады нынешнего года. Об этом Духовный лидер Тибета заявил в Токио, сообщает «Эхо Москвы». 

http://www.polit.ru/news/2008/04/10/Dalay_Lama.html

----------


## Huandi

*Далай-лама поддерживает проведение Олимпийских игр в Пекине*

НЬЮ-ДЕЛИ, 29 мар - РИА Новости, Евгений Безека. Тибетский далай-лама поддерживает проведение Олимпийских игр в Пекине, но хочет напомнить местным властям о необходимости соблюдать права человека в Китае. 

"Еще два года назад я выразил свою полную поддержку", - сказал духовный лидер тибетцев на пресс-конференции в Нью-Дели в субботу. 

Ссылаясь на сообщения некоторых неправительственных организаций и мнения частных лиц, далай-лама напомнил о нарушениях в КНР прав человека и религиозных свобод. 

"Моя позиция - поддерживать Игры, но вместе с тем очень важно напомнить китайским лидерам, официальным лицам, что им надо быть уважаемыми хозяевами Игр, обеспечить права человека и религиозные свободы, серьезно заняться этими вопросами", - сказал он. 

Далай-лама отметил, что Тибету в составе Китая угрожает "культурный геноцид", вызванный ограничениями религиозных свобод и наплывом мигрантов. По его данным, сейчас более 200 тысяч жителей 300-тысячной Лхасы составляют китайцы. 

http://www.rian.ru/beijing2008/20080329/102500469.html

----------


## Galina

http://ellustrator.livejournal.com/179897.html

----------


## Galina

*Эстафета олимпийского огня в Сан-Франциско обернулась комическим шоу*

Владимир Морозов (Нью-Йорк) 

На пути в Пекин символическая эстафета олимпийского огня должна пройти по 23 городам пяти континентов. Сейчас олимпийский огонь находится в США. В среду тысячи жителей Сан-Франциско, в том числе и крупнейшей в США общины выходцев из Китая, собрались, чтобы поприветствовать олимпийский огонь. За несколько часов до старта эстафеты многие тысячи людей выстроились вдоль объявленного заранее маршрута, но они так и не увидели олимпийского огня. 

Олимпийский факел прибыл в Сан-Франциско до рассвета и тут же был спрятан в никому не известном месте. Потом сразу же после старта несущая факел спортсменка забежала в здание склада. И битый час зрители, демонстранты и даже полицейские ломали голову над вопросом, куда делся олимпийский огонь.

Потом выяснилось, что машины с затемненными стеклами доставили факел на новую никому не известную и выбранную в последнюю минуту трассу эстафеты. Оттуда окруженные плотными шпалерами полицейских спортсмены, пугливо озираясь по сторонам, быстренько дотащили факел до финиша. Прибывшие на трассу сторонники и противники Олимпиады в Пекине осыпали друг друга оскорблениями. Стражи порядка с помощью металлических ограждений смогли разделить оппонентов. Свидетели сообщают о нескольких столкновениях демонстрантов с полицией. «Мы не хотим насилия! Мы вышли на демонстрацию, чтобы выразить свои чувства, мы хотим сказать правду», - выкрикивали они.

Вместо праздничного олимпийского зрелища вышло довольно комичное шоу. Впрочем, по мнению наблюдателей, властям Сан-Франциско нечего стыдиться. Они просто хотели избежать беспорядков и были сильно напуганы массовыми протестами, которые начались в городе за два дня до прибытия олимпийского факела. И не только власти города. Накануне эстафеты три спортсмена, опасаясь беспорядков, отказались от высокой чести нести факел. В числе демонстрантов оказался и один из организаторов международной кампании в защиту Тибета известный американский актер Ричард Гир:

«Похоже, что весь мир отреагировал на ситуацию в Китае. Все поняли, что Олимпийские игры не являются для китайских властей спортивным событием. Пекин использует игры, чтобы добиться как бы косвенного одобрения происходящих в стране репрессий и нарушений прав человека» - заявил он.

Некоторые члены Олимпийского комитета уже высказали свое мнение, что эстафету следует прекратить. Но китайские организаторы Игр заявили, что эстафета будет продолжаться, несмотря на демонстрации протеста. 

http://www.svobodanews.ru/Article/20...094300820.html

----------


## Galina

*США могут открыть своё консульство в Тибете*

США обсуждают с Китаем возможность открытия американского консульства в Тибетском автономном районе КНР. С таким сообщением выступила госсекретарь США Кондолиза Райс.

Выступая в сенате Конгресса США, она отметила, что американские власти "изучают возможность открытия консульства в Тибете". При этом Райс добавила, что Вашингтон в свете недавних беспорядков в Тибете "добивался предоставления консульского доступа" к этому району своим дипломатам, работающим в Пекине.

Госсекретарь США снова подтвердила, что администрация Буша планирует обсуждать с правительством Китая проблематику прав человека "до, во время и после" Олимпийских игр, которые пройдут в Пекине в августе с.г.

По материалам ИТАР-ТАСС

http://www.novopol.ru/text41309.html

----------


## Kарма Дордже

Волнения в Тибете проходят по "косовскому сценарию":




> МОСКВА, 17 мар - РИА Новости, Ильяс Сарсембаев. Влиятельные политические силы в США пытаются использовать "косовский сценарий" и подтолкнуть население Тибета к вооруженной борьбе за независимость от Китая накануне открытия Олимпиады в Пекине в августе, считает завкафедрой всеобщей истории Российского университета Дружбы Народов, известный российский востоковед-китаист Алексей Маслов. 
> 
> Сербский край Косово, вопреки решению Совета безопасности ООН, провозгласила свою независимость 17 февраля 2008 года, которую признали США и ряд ведущих стран Евросоюза, таких как Франция, Великобритания и Германия. Россия и Китай заявили о непризнании Косово и уважении территориальной целостности Сербии. 
> 
> Беспорядки в Тибете, в результате которых погибли, по разным данным, от 72 до 80 человек, вспыхнули после разгона властями демонстрации, посвященной 49-й годовщине восстания в Лхасе. 
> 
> "Влиятельные политические силы в США используют "косовский сценарий" и манипулируют националистическим движением тибетцев за отделение от Китая, чтобы помешать стремительному усилению геополитических позиций Китая в мире", - сказал Алексей Маслов в беседе с РИА Новости. 
> 
> В период с 1956 по 1979 год администрация США через структуры ЦРУ и военной разведки напрямую поддерживало тибетское повстанческое движение и Далай-ламу. 
> ...


Источник РИА Новости

----------


## Galina

*10.04.2008 14:11 : Европарламент проголосовал сегодня за возможный бойкот торжественной церемонии открытия Летних Олимпийских игр* 

Европарламент проголосовал сегодня за возможный бойкот торжественной церемонии открытия Летних Олимпийских игр в Пекине. Депутаты считают, что лидерам европейских стран не следует приезжать на церемонию в том случае, если Китай не начнет переговоры с Далай-ламой о нормализации ситуации в Тибете.
"За" проголосовали 580 членов Европарламента, против были 24, 45 – воздержались.
Эстафета олимпийского огня в Сан-Франциско прошла по измененному
маршруту. Тысячи зрителей разочарованы. Они так и не дождались яркого зрелища. Недовольны церемонией и участники акций в поддержку независимости Тибета. Они не смогли публично выразить свое негативное отношение к политике властей Китая. 
Американский этап эстафеты смогли увидеть только случайные прохожие и полицейские, которые охраняли факелоносцев по всему пути следования олимпийского огня. В то время как многочисленные зрители ожидали на улицах бегунов, спортсмены несли факел совсем не там, где изначально планировалось. По свидетельствам случайных очевидцев, вся церемония скорее напоминала секретную операцию, чем спортивный забег. Сразу после зажжения огня, участники эстафеты скрылись в неизвестном направлении. Новый маршрут был известен только телекомпаниям, но даже журналистам разрешили снимать только часть забега. Мероприятием остались довольны только власти Сан-Франциско и представители МОК. Полная информационная блокада позволила избежать столкновений с манифестантами и не допустить беспорядков, которые сопровождали эстафету в Лондоне и Париже. Так же тайно факел с огнем был доставлен на самолет и отправлен из США в Буэнос-Айрес, где состоится следующий этап забега. При этом, аргентинские правозащитники уже подтвердили, что не намерены устраивать беспорядков в день эстафеты. Неожиданно для многих с заявлением о поддержке проведения игр в Пекине выступил и духовный лидер Тибета. «Я выступаю за проведение в Китае знаменитых Олимпийских игр", - сказал Далай-лама. Не исключено, что после его выступления сторонники независимости Тибета пересмотрят свою позицию и откажутся от идеи бойкота будущих игр.
И сегодня же, президент МОК Жак Рогге обратился к главам национальных комитетов с призывом убедить спортсменов всех стран подержать Олимпиаду в Пекине. Глава организации пообещал, что возникший 
кризис будет преодолен.

http://echo.msk.ru/news/506885-echo.html

----------


## Galina

*Жак Рогге признал кризис олимпийского движения*
10 апреля президент Международного олимпийского комитета (МОК) Жак Рогге заявил, что олимпийское движение оказалось в кризисе. Рогге всерьез озабочен постоянными акциями протеста, сопровождающими последние этапы эстафеты олимпийского огня. В то же время глава МОК уверен, что создавшийся кризис будет преодолен, сообщает Associated Press. 
Три последних этапа эстафеты олимпийского огня (в Лондоне, Париже и Сан-Франциско) сопровождались массовыми выступлениями активистов движения в поддержку Тибета, которые пытались добраться до олимпийского факела и потушить его. В Париже угроза олимпийскому огню была настолько серьезной, что организаторам эстафеты пришлось четырежды тушить факел самим и прятать его в автобусе. 

Рогге признал, что олимпийская эстафета не стала праздником, как планировал МОК. В то же время президент этой организации остался доволен, что последний этап в Сан-Франциско (9 апреля) прошел без серьезных инцидентов. 

В связи со сложившейся ситуацией Рогге обратился к властям Китая с просьбой разобраться с фактами нарушения прав человека в стране. В ответ на это представитель министерства иностранных дел Китая Цзян Юй выступил с заявлением, в котором говорится, что согласно Олимпийской хартии, спорт нельзя смешивать с политикой. 

Жак Рогге отметил, что нынешний кризис не является первым в истории олимпийского движения. Президент МОК напомнил о событиях во время Олимпиады 1972 года в Мюнхене, когда террористы взяли в заложники и убили израильских спортсменов, а также о бойкоте некоторыми странами Игр 1976, 1980 и 1984 годов. 

Кроме того, Рогге в очередной раз подтвердил, что на экстренном заседании исполнительного комитета МОК в Пекине не будет рассматриваться вопрос об отмене последующих этапов олимпийской эстафеты. 

http://lenta.ru/news/2008/04/10/rogge1/

----------


## Galina

*Далай-лама не считает себя "демоном", угрожающим Китаю*


МОСКВА, 10 апр - РИА Новости. Духовный лидер Тибета Далай-лама, сторонников которого власти КНР считают организаторами недавних беспорядков в Тибетском автономном районе Китая огорчен тем, что правительство страны "демонизирует" его, сообщает в четверг агентство Ассошиэйтед Пресс. 

"Мы не настроены против Китая. С самого начала мы поддерживали проведение Олимпийских игр. Меня очень огорчает то, что правительство демонизирует меня. Я просто человек, я не демон", - сказал Далай-лама на пресс-конференции в Токио, куда он прибыл в четверг с краткосрочным визитом. 

В этот же день, после встречи с журналистами, тибетский духовный лидер вылетит в Сиэтл, где он собирается прочитать лекцию. 

Далай-лама также высказался насчет акций протестов, инициированных "сторонниками независимости Тибета" против действий китайских властей в Тибете. 

"Они имеют право выражать свою позицию. И никто не вправе заставлять их молчать. Одна из проблем Тибета - отсутствие свободы слова", - сказал Далай-лама. 
Духовный лидер Тибета также отметил, что его предстоящий визит в США "не носит политического характера". 

"Я выступаю за проведение в Китае знаменитых Олимпийских игр. Мой визит в США в сущности не носит политического характера", - сказал он. 

Из-за ситуации в Тибете некоторые общественные организации и ряд западных политиков предлагают бойкотировать пекинскую Олимпиаду-2008, которая откроется в Пекине 8 августа. Эстафета олимпийского огня, уже прошедшая по Европе и США, была омрачена рядом инцидентов, спровоцированных участниками акций протеста против действий китайских властей в Тибетском автономном районе КНР, где недавно прошли беспорядки, организованные так называемыми "сторонниками независимости Тибета". 

Ситуация в Тибетском автономном районе КНР обострилась 10 марта, когда в его столице Лхасе прошли несанкционированные демонстрации с требованием предоставления независимости Тибету. По официальным данным КНР, во время беспорядков погибли 19 человек, 623 получили ранения. Имущественный ущерб от погромов и поджогов только в Лхасе составил 200 миллионов юаней (28 миллионов долларов). Сторонники Далай-ламы, духовного лидера Тибета в изгнании, заявили о 80 погибших. 

http://www.rian.ru/world/20080410/104607600.html

----------


## Baharev

Зачем вообще мешать политику и религию? Взять например нашу Казань. Татарстан - часть России, и тем не менее у них своя конфессия, своя вера, свой духовный лидер; и никаких разногласий по этому поводу уже давно нет. Может и тибетцам стоит задуматься по этому поводу - а так ли им нужна полная независимость? Что им Это даст?

----------


## Galina

*Спорту не хватает огня* 

Роберт Иде

Вот стоят они – спортсмены с погасшим факелом в опущенной руке, и вот – функционеры от спорта, беспомощно пожимающие плечами; неожиданно на них сосредоточилась вся совесть мира – и они вызывают жалость. Посредством Олимпийских игр организованный спорт был призван сделать политику лучше, чем она есть на самом деле, и при этом остаться нейтральным – а теперь эти ожидания могут не оправдаться. Жак Рогге – не Далай-лама; президент Международного олимпийского комитета (МОК) должен был организовать спортивный праздник в Пекине, а не решать тибетский вопрос. Нет, проблема МОК в другом: если право проведения Игр достается такой стране с диктатурой, как Китай, следует быть более гибким в политическом плане и действовать разумно. Иными словами, нужно делать обратное тому, что до сих пор делал организованный спорт. 

Олимпийские функционеры, которые сегодня ведут борьбу друг с другом в Пекине, дали купить себя Китаю. Когда режим жестоко подавил протесты в Тибете, МОК хранил молчание. Вместо этого спортсменов учили, что им не стоит выражать свой протест во время Игр; вместо этого тех, кто подал голоса протеста в Европе, учили, чего и как они не должны делать во время эстафеты Олимпийского огня. Молчание МОК в отношении нарушения прав человека в Китае становилось все более красноречивым; и, когда Жак Рогге на этой неделе в конце концов призвал к мирному урегулированию конфликта на Тибете, было уже слишком поздно, по крайней вере для возвращения к нему доверия. 

Бельгиец вступил в свою должность как реформатор, он хотел освободить МОК от коррупции и закулисных договоренностей, ведь Олимпийское движение не должно ослабевать и терять свои ценности. Теперь на его счету купленные Россией Олимпийские игры 2014 года в Сочи и происшествие во время самой долгой эстафеты Олимпийского огня, которая, по всей видимости, в последний раз будет всемирной. 

Да, Игры должны состояться в Китае, в самой густонаселенной стране мира, в стране, экономику которой обхаживает весь мир. Это спортивное событие обращает критические взгляды со всего мира не только на новый олимпийский стадион, но и на площадь Небесного спокойствия – Тяньаньмэнь, и на страдания в Лхасе. Конечно, спортсмены не должны бегать по стадионам с политическими плакатами, это выходит за всякие рамки. Спорт не должен объявлять бойкот: в то время как политика и экономика продолжают заниматься своими делами, спорт должен сохранять нейтралитет. Но аполитичным спорт быть не может – если сейчас он, надув губы, дистанцируется, это будет нечестно. 

Уже один только факт присуждения Пекину права проведения Олимпиады был политическим символом, и это решение было аргументировано стремлением Китая к открытости. Но когда Китай стал использовать олимпийские символы в целях пропаганды, продолжает арестовывать представителей оппозиции, избивает демонстрантов, ограничивает свободу слова и ужесточает правила выдачи виз, МОК должен выразить свой протест громче, чем раньше, и дистанцироваться от преступников. Дело МОК – отстаивать главенство олимпийских символов. Почему эстафета Олимпийского огня должна непременно проходить через Тибет, почему запрет на политическую рекламу действует только для спортсменов, но не для китайских функционеров? Именно теперь, за 4 месяца до открытия Олимпиады, МОК получает свободу действий для того, чтобы оказать давление на режим при помощи ясной критики. Китай больше не может отмахиваться от мировой общественности. 

Огонь для летней Олимпиады, которая бы ускорила движение Китая к открытости, погасили власти Пекина. А МОК молча смотрел на это. Это стало политической ошибкой спорта. 

http://www.inopressa.ru/tagesspiegel...10:43:29/sport

----------


## Нока

*"Таинственные гастроли" олимпийского огня переросли в фарс* 

Обзор прессы
Всемирная эстафета олимпийского огня, который кружным путем добирается на летние Игры в Пекин, обернулась скандалом. Сторонники независимости Тибета, недовольные тем, как жестко китайские войска подавили массовые выступления в Лхасе, объявили настоящую охоту за факелом. Активисты попытались погасить его в Великобритании и во Франции. Власти США, опасаясь столкновений и провокаций, усилили охрану и фактически свернули церемонию в Сан-Франциско, чем вызвали насмешки всего мира. Спортивные функционеры сознательно дистанцировались от происходящего, сделав ситуацию еще более скользкой, пишет зарубежная пресса. Дело МОК – отстаивать главенство олимпийских символов, а не оставлять за Китаем монополию на политические заявления. 
*Американский этап эстафеты олимпийского огня превратился в настоящий фарс, сообщает корреспондент The Times из Сан-Франциско. Опасаясь стычек между прокитайскими активистами и демонстрантами, власти в последний момент изменили маршрут забега. В результате церемония вызвала насмешки во всем мире: факелоносцы, преодолев всего несколько ярдов, нырнули в двери какого-то склада и только через полчаса выехали из его ворот на автобусе.* 
"По-моему, это трусость. Если они не могут пронести факел по городу, значит, Олимпиаду не поддерживает никто", – прокомментировал ситуацию один из сторонников Тибета. Совсем недавно никто даже вообразить себе не мог подобных сцен, подчеркивает журналист Крис Эйрз, однако теперь возмущение действиями китайских военных провоцирует все более яростные акции протеста. В Лондоне и Париже недовольные ставили подножки бегунам и пытались погасить факел, используя огнетушители. А над Сан-Франциско, где более трети жителей составляют выходцы из Азии, нависла угроза массовых драк. В связи с этим полиция была приведена в повышенную готовность, а маршрут эстафеты изменен. 

Не все тибетцы довольны тем, какой характер приняли акции протеста. "Мы всего лишь хотим оповестить мир о том, что наша страна оккупирована, – рассказал Лобсанг Тсеринг, проживающий в Солт-Лейк-Сити. – Мы не хотим насилия. Мы не питаем ненависти к китайцам. Мы просим от них только одного – чтобы они дали свободу нашей стране". В то же время многие китайцы осуждают американские СМИ, которые якобы превратно излагают факты. "Тибет – часть Китая. Он всегда был частью Китая, – говорит Чусян Ли из Сан-Хосе. – Далай-лама просто лжет". 

Олимпийский факел превратился в "преступника, которого толпа хочет линчевать", отмечает La Repubblica. Китайцы, разгневанные манифестанты, тибетские монахи, голливудские звезды, защитники животных – все приехали в Сан-Франциско защищать свое правое дело. В результате было изменено движение автотранспорта, улицы перекрыли, полицейские ввели дополнительные проверки, а сами участники эстафеты до последнего момента не знали маршрут. 

В условиях начавшееся "охоты" газета задается вопросом: стоит ли продолжать запланированное путешествие по 21 городу? Об этом же думают и в МОК, поскольку инвесторы, вложившие полтора миллиарда долларов, далеко не в восторге от происходящего. Никто не ожидал, что накал протеста будет все больше усиливаться. Еще одним ударом для Пекина стало заявление премьер-министра Великобритании Гордона Брауна об отказе приехать на открытие Олимпиады, добавляет La Repubblica. 

Неожиданно на спортсменах и олимпийских функционерах сосредоточилась вся совесть мира, однако они не оправдали ожиданий, пишет Der Tagesspiegel. Конечно, глава МОК Жак Рогге – не Далай-лама, он должен был организовать спортивный праздник в Пекине, а не решать тибетский вопрос. Проблема, по мнению газеты, в другом: сначала Международный олимпийский комитет старательно не замечал репрессий в Тибете, а на этой неделе вяло призвал к мирному урегулированию конфликта. К несчастью, было уже слишком поздно, чтобы вернуть доверие общественности. 

Бельгиец Рогге вступил в свою должность как реформатор, он хотел освободить МОК от коррупции и закулисных договоренностей. Теперь на его счету купленные Россией Олимпийские игры 2014 года в Сочи и бесславная эстафета олимпийского огня, укоряет автор статьи. Конечно, спортсмены не должны бегать по стадионам с политическими плакатами, признает он, но аполитичным спорт быть не может. 

Китай стал использовать олимпийские символы в целях пропаганды, продолжая арестовывать оппозиционеров и избивать демонстрантов, и потому МОК должен выразить свой протест громче, чем раньше, и обязан дистанцироваться от преступников. Дело МОК – отстаивать главенство олимпийских символов, убеждает Der Tagesspiegel, а не оставлять за Китаем монополию на политические заявления. Сейчас, за 4 месяца до открытия Олимпиады, МОК имеет все возможности подвергнуть Пекин ясной критике – тот больше не может отмахиваться от мировой общественности. 

www.inopressa.ru

----------


## Нока

*Литовский премьер предлагает "мягкий" вариант бойкота Олимпиады*

ВИЛЬНЮС, 10 апр - РИА Новости, Владимир Скрипов. 

Литовский премьер Гедиминас Киркилас считает, что Олимпийские игры в Пекине должны состояться, но главы государств могут бойкотировать их открытие.

"Я полагаю, что Олимпийские игры должны состояться, и не следует спорт мешать с политикой... Но может быть, действительно, чтобы выразить солидарность Тибету, руководителям государств не стоит участвовать в их открытии", - сказал премьер в четверг в эфире интервью радиостанции Ziniu radijas.

Сам Киркилас ехать в Пекин не планирует. На вопрос, отправится ли туда президент Валдас Адамкус, его пресс-атташе Рита Грумадайте ответила, что об этом рано говорить.

В преддверии летней Олимпиады, которая начнется в Пекине 8 августа, в западных странах стали раздаваться призывы бойкотировать игры в связи с "несоблюдением в Китае прав человека", "оккупацией Тибета" и другими проблемами, которые КНР считает исключительно внутренним делом.

Призывы к бойкоту начали звучать после беспорядков в Тибете 10 марта, когда прошли несанкционированные демонстрации сторонников независимости региона. По официальным данным КНР, во время беспорядков погибли 19 человек, 623 получили ранения.

Пока о бойкоте игр обмолвились руководители Франции, Чехии, Польши, США и некоторых других стран.

При этом речь не идет об отказе от участия в играх спортсменов из этих стран, и только Бельгия, если положение в Тибете ухудшится, рассматривает возможность полного бойкота.

Не собираются бойкотировать Пекин и литовские спортсмены, утверждает председатель Литовского национального олимпийского комитета Артурас Повилюнас. 

www.rian.ru

----------


## Нока

*Китайцы не пойдут на компромисс в отношении Тибета* 
("The Independent", Великобритания)

*В том, что делают китайцы в Тибете, и в том, как они поступают с уйгурами Центральной Азии, нет ничего нового*

Китайцы утверждают, что, невзирая на демонстрации и акции протеста по всему миру, они так и не отказались от мысли пронести Олимпийский огонь через Тибет. И не откажутся. Запад упорно не хочет понимать отношение Китая к Тибету. Для Пекина этот вопрос вообще не связан с тибетцами и отношением к ним. Это исключительно вопрос территориальной целостности страны.

В том, что делают китайцы в Тибете, и в том, как они поступают с уйгурами Центральной Азии, нет ничего нового. То же самое делал Сталин в Советском Союзе, когда перемещал целые народы, в попытках уничтожить их национальную самобытность, из мест их проживания в другие части страны, заменяя их русскими поселенцами. Половина проблем Украины, Прибалтики и центральноазиатских республик являются плодами этой политики.

Нет ничего нового и в попытках Китая низвести местную культуру до уровня экзотики для туристов. В конечном счете, испанцы так же вели себя в Латинской Америке, США, двигаясь на запад, именно так и поступали с индейцами, а австралийцы - с аборигенами.

Когда новый премьер-министр Австралии - энергичный Кевин Рудд (Kevin Rudd) -извинился перед аборигенами за 'украденное поколение', он признал позорность осознанной политики отъема детей у коренного населения и воспитания их в семьях австралийцев, основывавшейся на идее о том, что со столь отсталым народом может сработать только насильственная культурная унификация. Точно тот же самый подход - и точно такой же расизм - выражают официальные заявления Китая по поводу Тибета, не говоря уж о китайских блогах, связанных с темой. Но именно потому, что мы уже через это прошли, имея дело с Китаем, остальной мир должен ясно выражать свою позицию в отношении Тибета.

Очень хорошо и правильно выказывать возмущение подавлением китайцами политических протестов в Тибете, как если бы речь шла о монахах в Бирме или палестинцах с Западного берега. Но Тибет - не Бирма, не независимая страна, которую угнетает собственное правительство, и не Палестина, которая оккупирована, но на которую захватчики не претендуют (по крайней мере, целиком). Если бы он был чем-то вроде этого, выработать тактику ответных действий было бы легче.

Китайцы полностью претендуют на территорию Тибета и на компромисс они просто не пойдут. И, честно говоря, Запад, полстолетья назад постыдно смирившийся с вторжением в Тибет, выразив лишь слабый протест, не расположен вступать в полноценную конфронтацию по этому вопросу. Призывать к самоопределению легко, но пока Пекин будет воспринимать это как шаг к самовольному провозглашению независимости, подобные призывы будут оставаться без внимания. Именно поэтому Далай-лама всегда стремился не к независимости Тибета, но к самоуправлению в составе Китая. Единственная проблема здесь в том, что, как мы могли увидеть за последние несколько недель, это также ничуть не интересует Пекин. Он выбрал не мультикультурализм, а полное поглощение региона Китаем. Все, что бы ни делал Китай - перевод кочевников на оседлый уклад жизни, строительство автомобильных и железных дорог, контроль над торговлей, инвестиции в добычу сырья и скрытое побуждение к смешанным бракам - направлено на превращение Тибета в очередную однородную часть китайской нации. С точки зрения китайцев, это совершенно логично, и, как стоит заметить, так практически всеми и воспринимается. По их мнению, тибетцы должны быть признательны за все, что Китай для них сделал, вкладывая деньги, развивая средства сообщения и поощряя иммиграцию. Если, как заявил один китайский чиновник, рост китайского бизнеса в Тибете оттеснил тибетцев на обочину, это не свидетельствует о дискриминации, а связано с тем, что тибетцы 'ленивы' и находятся в цепях устаревшей церковно-феодальной иерархии. Китай предлагает им 'свободу', свободу от нужды и религиозных предрассудков.

Этого не изменить ни демонстрациями по маршруту следования Олимпийского огня, ни акциями протеста в самом Тибете. Но, по крайней мере, если бы западные лидеры были столь же отважны как премьер-министр Австралии Кевин Рудд, прибывший в Пекин и выразивший свои взгляды на китайском, можно было бы повторять снова и снова, что внешний мир не примет такой трактовки событий, что у него совершенно другой взгляд на действия китайцев по отношению к тибетскому народу, и что его действительно волнует культура тибетцев и их самовыражение. Нельзя позволить Пекину ни на минуту увериться, что он хоть кого-то убедил в своей версии прошлого и настоящего.

Если остальной мир ценит культуру Тибета, он может сделать еще одну вещь - поддержать тибетских беженцев. Как может засвидетельствовать каждый, кто был в их лагерях в Керале и в других местах, индусы хоть и приняли тибетцев, но держат их в изоляции, в ужасающей нищете. Меры, которое предприняло пресловутое, в последнее время демократизирующееся королевство Бутан для дискриминации и вытеснения тибетских беженцев, можно смело назвать варварскими.

Протесты в связи с Олимпиадой привлекли внимания всего мира, в том числе и Китая, к озабоченности общественности проблемами Тибета. Теперь настал черед нашим правительствам продемонстрировать аналогичную решительность и неравнодушие.

Эдриан Гамильтон (Adrian Hamilton), 10 апреля 2008
www.inosmi.ru

----------


## Нока

*Олимпийский огонь скрыли от публики* 

«Триллер с элементами фантасмагории» и «Игра в прятки» — так в Сан-Франциско описывают американский этап олимпийской эстафеты. Передвижение факела по городу не увидели ни сторонники, ни противники Пекинской Олимпиады, а журналистам пришлось рассматривать символ Игр с высоты птичьего полета.

Из Соединенных Штатов — репортаж собственного корреспондента НТВ Алексея Веселовского.

Это была почти детективная история c погонями. Олимпийский огонь отправился в путь по Сан-Франциско в одном из парков. На торжественную церемонию cтарта туда пустили только сторонников Олимпиады в Пекине — их привезли на автобусах за 6 часов до начала.

Противники Олимпиады ждали огонь на улицах города — маршрут был запланирован. Разведенные полицией по разные стороны группы сторонников и противников Олимпиады в Пекине перекрикивались через головы полицейских.

Но как выяснилось, огня ждали напрасно. Запланированный маршрут по улицам Сан-Франциско, во избежание беспорядков, в последний момент изменили и почти вдвое сократили городские власти.

Китайская бегунья c факелом, отправилась не вниз по улице, а в пакгауз неподалеку. Почти на час олимпийский огонь спрятали от любопытных глаз, а затем на машинах увезли подальше от митингующих.

Сторонник Олимпиады: «Я очень рад тому, что Олимпиада пройдет в Пекине. Я вообще-то билет домой купил еще в ноябре. Поеду, посмотрю на соревнования».

Движение Олимпийского факела оберегала почти вся полиция Сан-Франциско — в эти дни там даже оменили отгулы. И плюс к этому целые бригады сотрудников китайских спецслужб охраняли спортсменов. На некоторых участках c огнем бежали сразу два атлета. На случай, если одного выведут из строя.

Хотя попытки прорваться к факелу все же были, но они решительно пресекались властями, и несколько человек задержаны. Впрочем, полностью нейтрализовать сторонников независимости Тибета все же не удалось.

Активистка Движения за защиту окружающей среды, как только получила олимпийский факел в руки и побежала, вытащила маленький флаг Тибета, который, очевидно, прятала в рукаве своей майки. Ее тут же скрутила полиция, и на этом эстафета для нее закончилась.

Противник Олимпиады: «Мы против Олимпиады, потому что китайское правительство пытается так прикрыть ложь про Тибет. Там нарушаются права человека, и мы здесь, чтобы голос Тибета был услышан в мире».

Сан-Франциско — единственная остановка олимпийского огня в США, на пути по мировым континентам в Пекин. Город выбрали из-за того, что в нем проживает самая большая в Америке диаспора китайцев. Но пыла противников Олимпиады это не остудило.

В последний момент пришлось отменить даже церемонию прощания с огнем. Она должна была пройти на берегу залива, но там собралось так много протестующих, что решили не рисковать и попрощаться c олимпийской эстафетой в международном аэропорту — за всеми кордонами, куда митингующим не добраться.

Из Сан-Франциско огонь отправляется в Аргентину, в Буэнос-Айрес, где тоже ждут митингов. А в пятницу Международный Олимпийский комитет на своем заседании обсудит целесообразность продолжения эстафеты Олимпийского огня, когда вокруг него кипят такие неспортивные страсти.

www.news.ntv.ru

----------


## Нока

*Барак Обама призвал Буша бойкотировать открытие Олимпиады* 

Кандидат на пост президента США от Демократической партии Барак Обама призвал действующего президента Джорджа Буша бойкотировать церемонию открытия Олимпиады в Пекине, передает агентство Reuters. 
Чернокожий сенатор от штата Иллинойс 9 апреля заявил, что Джордж Буш должен бойкотировать церемонию открытия, если власти Китая не предпримут мер по стабилизации обстановки в окрестностях Тибета. При этом Обама уточнил, что решение о бойкоте церемонии следует принять ближе к началу Олимпийских игр в августе. 

Первой из кандидатов на президентский пост о необходимости бойкота церемонии заявила Хиллари Клинтон. Бывшая первая леди также обратилась к китайскому правительству с просьбой прекратить насилие в регионе. 

Джордж Буш ранее заявлял, что намерен присутствовать на церемонии открытия, несмотря на призывы парламентариев бойкотировать мероприятие. Президент Франции Николя Саркози официально заявил о том, что не приедет на церемонию открытия, если китайские власти не смогут нормализовать обстановку в регионе и продолжат нарушать права коренных тибетцев. 

www.lenta.ru

----------


## Нока

*Борис Гребенщиков: методы борьбы тибетцев за независимость оправданны*

Лидер легендарной рок-группы "Аквариум" Борис Гребенщиков считает, что методы борьбы тибетцев за независимость региона совершенно оправданы. 

"Мое личное мнение (да простят меня китайцы), что после того, что было в Тибете за последние 40 лет, монахи могут делать все, что угодно. С моей точки зрения. Потому, что массовые убийства, изнасилование, уничтожение церквей, храмов, монастырей, всех документов, чудовищных масштабов... Это все-таки дает какой-то карт-бланш", - сказал Гребенщиков в четверг на пресс-конференции в украинском представительстве РИА Новости. 

Гребенщиков, который не раз говорил о своих симпатиях к тибетскому буддизму, добавил, что "этот вопрос лучше, конечно, обращать к его святейшеству Далай-ламе". 

"Потому как он над ними начальник, а я к монахам не имею никакого отношения, тем более к тибетским", - сказал музыкант. 

Духовный лидер тибетцев Далай-лама, находящийся в изгнании в Индии, заявил, что представляемая китайскими государственными СМИ картина событий в Лхасе искажает факты. Его сторонники считают, что при подавлении манифестаций китайскими правоохранительными органами погибли примерно 140 человек. 

www.rian.ru

----------


## Нока

*Комиссара ООН не пустили в Тибет*

Власти КНР ответили отказом на просьбу Верховного комиссара ООН по правам человека Луизы Арбур разрешить ей посещение Тибета, сообщает РИА Новости. 

Луиза Арбур 27 марта обратилась к властям Китая с просьбой разрешить ей посетить Тибетский автономный район, однако ей ответили, что в данный момент подобный визит не представляется возможным. В начале апреля тибетское управление по делам туризма объявило, что Тибет, закрытый для туристов 16 марта после беспорядков, будет открыт с 1 мая. Съездить в Тибет можно будет как через турбюро, так и "дикарем".

На фоне этих событий Европарламент проголосовал за бойкот торжественной церемонии открытия Олимпийских игр в Пекине. Депутаты считают, что лидерам европейских стран не следует приезжать на церемонию в том случае, если Китай не начнет переговоры с Далай-ламой о нормализации ситуации в Тибете. 
Администрация президента США Джорджа Буша пока не может подтвердить его намерение принять участие в церемонии открытия Игр-2008. Напомним, с призывом к Бушу бойкотировать Игры обратилась ранее кандидат в президенты США Хилари Клинтон. Далай-лама высказался сегодня против бойкота Олимпиады. Он не поддерживает сторонников независимости Тибета в попытках сорвать эстафету олимпийского огня и благословил Игры. 

К числу звезд шоу-бизнеса, которые крайне активно выступают против Олимпиады в Пекине, также относятся режиссер Стивен Спилберг и актер Ричард Гир, а также многие известные спортсмены. В 2005 году Пол Маккартни призвал к бойкоту Олимпиады после того, как по британскому телевидению был показан документальный фильм о том, как в Китае обращаются с кошками и собаками, мех которых идет на изготовление изделий. 

www.newsinfo.ru

----------


## PampKin Head

http://www.rambler.ru/news/events/olympic/12541667.html




> *Российские правозащитники за бойкот Олимпиады*
> 10.04.2008 08:39 | BBCRussian.com
> 
> Группа российских борцов за права человека присоединилась к международным призывам бойкотировать Олимпиаду в Пекине.
> 
> "Мировое сообщество должно сделать внятный жест, который покажет Пекину неприемлемость его репрессивной политики", - говорится в заявлении, которое подписали президент Фонда Андрея Сахарова Сергей Ковалев, исполнительный директор движения "За права человека" Лев Пономарев и директор общественного центра Андрея Сахарова Юрий Самодуров.
> 
> "Последние кровопролития в Тибете и приближающаяся Олимпиада в Пекине заставляют нас привлечь внимание мировой общественности к нетерпимому положению прав человека в КНР", - пишут они.
> 
> ...

----------


## Tara

10 марта

Дрепунг. 500 монахов провели мирный протест и были избиты полицией. Больше десятка монахов были арестованы, войска окружили монастырь, отключили воду, блокировалю все выходы.

Джокханг. 14 монахов из Сэра, подняв тибетские флаги, провели протест перед главным входом в храм. Все они были избиты и арестованы полицией. Некоторые прохожие пытались помешать полиции, трое из них были арестованы.
Амдо. Монахи из храма Дэча, район Кхар Хуи, провели мирный марш, который был остановлен военной полицией.

11 марта

600 монахов из Сэра вышли на демонстрацию. Они были избиты полицией и забросаны баллонами со слезоточивым газом. Много монахов было арестовано. Полиция также осадила монастырь Сэра, отключила воду.  Простые тибетцы, в огромном количестве, вышли просить полицию остановить такое жестокое обращение с монахами. 

12 марта

2 монаха из Дрепунга перерезали себе вены. Несколько монахов из Сэра начали голодовку в знак протеста.

На многих местах работы в Лхасе проишодили митинги в связи с событиями 10-11 марта.

Ситуация вокруг Лхасы и в ближайших предместьях сильно накаляется.

13 марта

Несколько сотен монахов из Гандэна, а также 150 монашек из храма Кюсанг начали нести мирную петицию в Лхасу, но были остановлены полицией и военными. Гандэн и другие монастыри Лхасы полностью блокированы властями.

14 марта

Утром около 100 монахов Рамочэ начали марш в поддержку своих братьев. Они были блокированы и избиты полицией. На этот раз, видимо, очень жестоко, что вызвало ярость со стороны тибетского населения Лхасы. Вскоре спонтанно начался массовый протест насчитывающий десятки тысяч протестующих. Во многих местах начались столкновения протестующих и властей. Огромное количество солдат вошли в центр города. Бронированные машины патрулируют город повсюду. Началась частая стрельба газом и боевыми патронами. Город разделен на части и районы блокированны, особенно районы старого города. Многие сотни человек были арестованы. С этой ночи объявлен коммендантский час.

Этот день стал крупнейшим тибетским протестом с 1989 г. Китайцы заявляют о 13 погибших. Тибетское правительство в изгнании говорит что около 100 тибетцев было убито. Известно что 14 марта полиция и армия получили приказ стрелять на поражение. Также известно что в волнениях погибли китайцы.

Амдо

Монастырь Лабранг. Во время буддийской службы в 14:00 около 400 монахов и мирян, подняв тибетские флаги, начали протест. Они вышли на Народную улицу с требованиями свободы, подошли к местному комитету партии где оставались до вечера, после чего были разогнаны полицией. 

15 марта

Лхаса взята под полный контроль армией, которая начала поголовную чистку в городе. Как минимум 600 человек были арестованы. Город объявленно военное положение. Многие военные подразделения в Тибете и прилегающих территориях поставлены в состояние повышенной боевой готовности. 

Власти выпустили ультиматум всем участникам протестов: сдаться до полуночи 17 марта, понедельник.

В нескольких прилегающих к Лхасе районах: Дарцзе, Кюшун, Мин-жоуи, Мащюгонгка - прошли демонстарции протеста. 

АМДО
Лабранг. Монахи и миряне начали крупный (несколько тысяч человек) уличный протест. Начались жестокие столкновения с полицией и военной полицией. Власто отправили танки и бронемашины, которые открыли огонь по толпе. Много людей погибло (19?), 20 - арестовано. 

Этой ночью монахи основных монастырей Амдо, префектуры Ганнан, начали протест и были осаждены полицией и армией. Группа протестующих на дороге Донг-ии в городе Тсое (Цое) также были разогнаны армией.

Тибетские студенты педагогического колледжа для Национальных меньшинств в Цое начали протест, перешедший в жестокое столкновение студентов с работниками колледжа.

Лу-кю, р-н Ганьсу. Крупная демонстарция, произошедшая возле храма Лангму, была разогнана полицией.

КХАМ

Даву. Сотни монахов и мирян провели марш протеста, раздавали листовки и тибетские флаги; были разогнаны полицией.

16 марта

ЛХАСА

Повальные аресты продолжаются. 300 человек арестованы за этот день. В середине дня 40 схваченных тибетцев в наручниках провезли по улицам Лхасыпод мощным конвоем полиции и армии в двух бронемашинах в знак устрашения населения.

До 40 протестующих были арестованы в р-не Дази возле Лхасы; монахи из р-на Межугонгка были разбиты полицией, многие были арестованы, другие бежали в сельскую местность.

Демонстрация произошла в городе Наквуе.

Монахи Ташилунпо также начали свой протест. Демонстарция произошла в р-не Рекэзе, которую начали монахи и поддержали простые люди.

АМДО

Р-н Аба. Произошла демонстарция, армия устроила кровавую бойню. По некоторым данным более 30 протестующих, включая монахов и студентов, были застрелены. Среди жертв были беременная женщина, 5-летний ребенок и 16-летняя старшеклассница Лхундуп Цо из школы Зангвэн. Тибетский народный лидер Джелдала, учитель, арестован и о его местонахождении ничего неизвестно. 18 тел погибших отвезли в храм Гедэ. Многие люди числятся пропавшими без вести.

Столкновения произошли возле храма Лангму, р-н Мартханг (Хонгян). Говорится о нескольких погибших и раненых (количество неизвестно). В середине дня полиция разогнала демонстарнтов в р-не Гонкэ.

300 монахов провели протест в храме Ташилонглу, р-н Тонгрэн. Несколько тысяч полицейских и, как минимум, 10 броневиков устроили для них засаду.

Монахи храма Ладжя провели мирную демонстрацию в р-не Макуинг.

КХАМ

В середине дня несколько храмов р-на Канглухэ готовились к протесту, но были блокированы армией и полицией.

Р-н Макуэ. Началась демонстрация, возглавленная монахами, к которой присоединились тысяча человек, включая огромное количество школьников. Демонстарция переросла в погромы. Многие китайские магазины были сожжены, 16 автомобилей сожжено, причинен ущерб правительственным зданиям. Много тибетцев было ранено и арестовано. Ночью установлено военное положение по всему району.

Протесты прошли, также, в префектуре Ганнань.

Ночью в городе Ланчжоу, столице Ганьсу, около 500 тибетских студентов из Университета Северо-западных народов устроили сидячий протест в знак поддержки восстания, продолжавшийся всю ночь. Военная полиция стала патрулировать Уноверситет, а также Университет Юго-западных народов в Ченду, столица Сычуаня.

Храм Ухоу и тибетское население Ченду взяту под строгий контроль.

Демонстрации произошли в тибетских колледжах Цое, префектурах Ганцзе и Аба.

----------


## Tara

17 МАРТА

Власти продолжают поголовные обыскитибетского населения Лхасы. На каждом перекрестке военные и полицейские патрулипроверяют тибетцев, всех подозрительных - арестовывают.

12 монахов из храма Дингуо, р-н Дунлонгдекинг, провели протест и были арестованы. Имена 5 из них известны: Гамадава, Гесангбащю, Авангингни, Авангдаву и Джинме.

8 монахов из храма Кангма также арестованы.

Монахини храма Мами, р-н Нгаба (Аба), организовали утром марш с портретами ЕС Далай-ламы. Монахи нескольких храмов р-на Конгхе также начали протест этим утром.

Монахи храма Лонгву префектуры Хуангнан провели церемонию, молясь за ЕС Далай-ламу. Были блокированы армией. 

Студенты медицинской школы в Цое провели марш в городе. К ним присоединились студенты из других школ города. Тибетцы из 4-х деревень устроили свои протесты.

500 монахов и мирян р-на Люкю провели мирную демонстрацию.

Монахи храма Таксю, р-н Мангра (Гуинан), провели мирную демонстарцию. Полиция разогнала их на пути к городу.

Монахи храма Далонг, р-н Чигдрил, провели мирный протест. В демонстрации участвовало около 1000 человек. В монастырях вместо китайских были подняты  тибетские флаги.

200 монахов из храма Лонгге в том же р-не провели свою мирную демонстрацию.

Сотни кочевников р-на Чигдрил начали свой протест. Они разгромили несколько магазинов, полицейских машин. Ламы местного монастыря смогли остановить насилие. К концу дня власто объявили коммендантский час в районе. 

Город Ментанг в том же р-не, марш с тибетскими флагами.

Жители р-на Чоне, в особенности старшеклассники, начали громить магазины и рестораны, но вскоре были разогнаны военной полицией. Движение в городе блокировано более чем 40 военными машинами.

В р-не Дебу люди также провели акцию протеста.

ПЕКИН

В высшем образовательном центре для нац. меньшинств (Центр. Университет Национальностей) более 100 тибетских студента устроили сидячую забастовку в течении нескольких часов. Демонстрация прошла мирно, хотя место было окружено полицейскими машинами. Однако после полиция начала расследование с целью арестовать зачинщиков. По некоторым данным, ночью к студентам присоединились 200 их товарищей.

ЧЭНДУ

Тибетские студенты Юго-Западного Университета Народностей провели сидячую забастовку.

КХАМ

Тибетцы р-на Мартанг (много школьников и студентов) устроили свой протест. Полиция их разогнала, несколько студентов было арестовано. Один студент был ранен в ногу, другой получил ножевое ранение.

Р-н Сэда. Тибетцы провели акцию протеста.

----------


## Tara

18 МАРТА

Во всех тибетских районах - массовые аресты. Количество неизвестно. Солдаты патрулируют все перекрестки. Тибетцы в национальной одежде постоянно задерживаются. Есть информация о жестоком избиении арестованных в моменты ареста. Простых наблюдателей разгоняют слезоточивым газом. Есть сообщение из деревни Ксуенгсин - тибетец, похоже местный чиновник, 50 лет, избивался, однако не позволял сохнуть себе голову. Двое других арестованных - молодые люди из этой деревни.

АМДО

Около 200 студентов из колледжа национальных меньшинств Цинхая устроили сидячую демонстарцию в студенческом городке. Она длилась с 10 утра до 3 дня.

Монахи храма Датанг провели мирный парад, к которому присоединились студенты и гражданские. Их количество достигло нескольких тысяч человек, лозунг - "Ненасильственное сопротивление".

Р-н Гуолуо. Массовый протест. Во многих поселениях сорваны китайские флаги и замненеы буддийскими флагами. Военная полиция начала разгон. Произошли жестокие столкновения. Несколько человек были застрелены. Количество неизвестно.

Тсое (Цое). По сообщениям очевидцев несколько сотен грузовиков, набитых солдатами, въехало в город в середине дня. Учебные зведения города распустили учащихся до последующих распоряжений.

КХАМ

Около 300 тибетцев в Литанге провели акцию протеста. многие были арестованы. 

Монахи и гражданские р-на Ганзи провели марш, к которому присоединились кочевники Дранго (Лухуо). Как минимум один из предводителей кочевников был застрелен, 9 - ранены. Живы они или нет - неизвестно.

Огромное количество листовок было распространено в регионе Хуолу.

Вечером тысячи монахов и мирян провели акцию протеста в р-не Сэда. Они были разогнаны военной полицией.

АМДО

В школе национальных меньшинств в р-не Джяща (единственная школа в р-не, преподающая на тибетском языке) прошел протест. Во всех классах были развешаны тибетские флаги, плакаты с пожеланиями долгой жизни ЕС Далай-ламе, китайский флаг был сорван и заменен тибетским.

Всем монахам в р-не запрещено покидать места проживания.

ПЕКИН

Всем студентам из национальных меньшинств приказано заполнить формы с информацией об их родителях, сняты копии с их документов, взято строгое обещание не участвовать в акциях протеста, высказать свое отношение к Далай-ламе.

Тибетский Автономный р-н, тибетские префектуры провинций Циньхай, Сычуань, Ганьсу и Юннань очищены от иностранцев. В крупных города, находящихся в непосредственной близости к местам событий, установлен усиленный полицейский контроль.

~ По некоторым данным число тибетцев, участвовавших в восстании в Нгаба (Аба) достигло 20 тысяч человек. Более 20 монастырей Нгаба подняли тибетские флаги. 5 городов - Царума, Мерума, Чаро, Очок и Цэнни были также охвачены восстанием.


19 МАРТА

Власти продолжают аресты в Лхасе. По их данным 160 человек сдались добровольно. 3 тибетца в Лхасе покончили с собой спрыгнув с крыш чтобы избежать ареста. Очевидцы говорят что военная полиция жестоко избивает арестованных железными прутьями, а также что многие китайцы сопровожадают это радостными криками и комментариями: "Они это заслужили!". В городе почти не видно тибетцев.

Дрепунг, Сэра и Гандэн уже 9 дней находятся в осаде без воды и еды. Многие монахи при смерти.

Тибетское ТВ выпустило репортаж с фотографиями 21 тибетца, кторых разыскаивает служба безопасности.  

АМДО

Многие деревно осаждены армией и полицией. Постоянно прибывают новые подразделения армии.

Студенты Института Национальностей провели сидячую забастовку в институте.

Нгаба. Поселение Чарима. Около 40 тибетцев сорвали флаг на здании правительства и заменили его тибетским.

КХАМ

Около 500 тибетцев провели протест перед адмонистартивным зданием р-на. Были разогнаны полицией, неколько человек арестовано.

20 МАРТА

Под предводительством 100 монахов в р-не Зэку тысячи людей устроили массовый протест под лозунгом: "Начните диалог с Далай-ламой! Дайте нем подлинную автономию!". Протестующие шли с портретами Далай-ламы, Панчен-ламы и Кармапы. В р-н было брошено подразделение военной полиции, которая оцепила р-н демонстрации, но не предпинимала никаких мер.

Место рождения ЕС Далай-ламы (Такцер) взято под усиленный военный контроль и недоступно даже для тибетцев.

21 МАРТА

В Лхасе во всех учреждениях началась массированная акция: "Осуждение преступлений клики Далай-ламы", а также акция: "Бей раскольников!". Каждый должен был проявить свою поддержку для того чтобы пройти это испытание. Каждый чиновник-тибетец был обязан проявить свое негативное отношение к ЕС Далай-ламе иначе рисковал своим положением и безопасностью. Даже школьники начальных классов обязаны критиковать Далай-ламу. Подобные акции начались и в монастырях.

Китайское ТВ показывает тибетское восстание как кучку бандитов.

АМДО

Цинхай. Тибетские студенты колледжа национальных меньшинств провели сидячую забастовку в кампусе.

Провинция Ляонин, г.Далянь. Около 300 тибетских студентов провели сидячую забастовку. Сообщение пришло от китайца.

22 МАРТА

Несколько сотен монахов и мирян в р-не Мангра (Гуинань) провели мирную демонстрацию.

300 тибетцев в Джанща провели мирную демонстрацию под лозунгом "Позвольте Далай-ламе вернуться домой". Не смотря на присутствие полиции конфликта не произошло.

Люди в р-не Зэку, 20 человек, вышли с портретами Далай-ламы, Панчен-ламы, Кармапы с лозунгом "Да здравствует Далай-лама!". Вскоре к ним присоединились еще несколько сотен человек. Солдаты разогнали демонстарцию, арестовав 20 человек.

29 известных китайских интеллектуала выпустили открытое письмо властям с 12 предложениями по решению ситуации в Тибете.

Тюрьмы Лхасы переполнены. Арестованных переправляют в другие регионы Китая.

23 МАРТА

TIBET TV и LHASA TV постоянно транслируют фото 45 подозреваемых тибетцев.

АМДО  

Солдаты остановили 4 студентов в г. Тсо (Цое) и жестоко их избили под предлогом их медленного реагирования на приказы. Подобных сообщений много и из других мест. Китайские власти ведут усиленную пропоганду по разжиганию этнической вражды между тибетцами и китайцами.

24 МАРТА

Лхаса находится под усиленным военным патрулированием. Говорится о том что солдаты, прибывшие из провинции Шаньси, были особенно жестоки с тибетцами и избивали их ви время уличных патрулей и проверок в р-не Ганнань, Ганьсу.

LHASA TV выпустило уже 53 фото разыскиваемых тибетцев, среди которых был человек с ножом возле горящего флага. Турист из Тайланда опознал его как переодетого полицейского.

КХАМ

К вечеру около 200 монашек, более 200 монахов и 800 фермеров в р-не Дранго (Лухуо) начали мирный марш под лозунгом: "Тибет принадлежит тибетцам!". Военная полиция встретила их огнем. Как минимум 2 человека погибли и более 10 тяжело ранены. Один из убитых - монах, второй - человек по имени Чонг Вэнг Дэнг Жу. В городе отключена телефонная связь.



25 МАРТА

Р-н Хан. Около 100 тибетцев провели утром мирный марш с портретом Далай-ламы. Местная полиция их остановила. Тогда они продолжили сидячий протест в г. Хека (о дальнейшем неизвестно).

О вчерашнем инциденте в Дранго (Лухуо) агенство Синьхуа сообщило что полицейские были атакованы бандитами, один полицейский погиб, многие были тяжело ранены. Говорят что вооруженные ножами и камнями тибетские бандиты атаковали подразделение полиции, которая была вынуждена стрелять в воздых. Р-н взят под усиленный военный контроль, проводятся массовые аресты.

ЛХАСА

Монах монастыря Рамоче по имени Туомие(?), 30 лет, повесился, написав что невыносимо видеть отношение китайцев к монахам.

Солдаты обстреливают монастыри слезоточивым газом.

!!!!! Согласно очевидцам протесты прошли в р-не Маерканг (Баркам), Сычуань; в г. Чарима, р-н Мартханг (Хонгянг), Сычуань; г-да Ладжя, Ментанг, Баю, Вассан, Рима (Цинхай); г. Оула, Бола, Амукухю в р-не Макю, Ганьсу; г. Павю, Кекюо, Нидуо в р-не Сэда, Сычуань...

!!!!! Чрезвычайной важности сообщение от друга: "Спасите тибетцев в Сэда!" (Сычуань).

Последние новости из г. Кекюо, р-н Сэда, префектура Ганзи от 20 марта: местные тибетцы были жестоко подавлены 5 тыс. Военных и полиции за то что пытались спасти тибетский флаг. На сей день известно о 20 убитых. Говорится о том что местные власти дали приказ стрелять на поражение всех протестующих.

--- "Когда полиция пыталась убрать тибетский флаг, тибетцы пытались их остановить без насилия, однако полиция начала стрелять без предупреждения! Пожалуйста помогите Тибету! В 11 утра 21 марта г. Низуо, р-н Сэда, встретит еще более жестокую резню. Пожалуйста, помогите г.Низуо! Пожалуйста, отправьте новости всем правительствам и организациям за права человека. Пожалуйста, найдите в своем сердце сострадание чтобы пасти людей Тибета!"!!!!!

*** На 25 марта 2008 г. по данным Тибетского Центра за Права Человека и Демократию как минимум 79 тибетцев погибли, 1200 арестованы и 100 пропали без вести. 
По данным Синьхуа 645 "бунтовщиков" сдались во всех местах протестов.

*** В 8 утра 25 марта убитого в Дранго (Лухуо) монаха по имени Кунга принесли в монастырь Дранго Гадэн Рабтен Нампар-джял-пэл-линг, где монахи и миряне устроили для него массовую поминальную церемонию. После этого в 10 утра более 400 монахов начали акт протеста. Они направились к зданию првительства, но были блокированывооруженной полицией (PAP). Однако монахи стали силой пробиватся сквозь заслоны, к ним присоединились местные жители. Многие прорвались до рыночной площади, выкрикивая лозунги за Свободу и Далай-ламу. PAP (People Armed Police) начала стрельбу по людям боевыми патронами, блокировала их на площади. Некоторые монахи продолжали кидать в стреляющих полицейских. Это продолжалось в течении нескольких часов. Старшие монахи смогли успокоить молодых и демонстрация продолжалась мирно. Через некоторое время PAP начала громить повстанцев и они побежали кто куда (многие в свой монастырь). Ситуация в р-не накалена. О дальнейших событиях неизвестно.

26 МАРТА

Китай позволил нескольким иностранным журналистам совершить двухдневную поездку в Лхасу, впервые, за последние 2 недели, открыв Тибет. Однако их передвижение было строго ограничено и любые контакты с тибетцами быки запрещены.

~ Таши Лумпо, Шигатзе. Горстка монахов смогла прорватся в город в понедельник 24 марта. PAP их быстро блокировала. Демонстрация продолжалась всего лишь несколько минут. Они требовали возвращения ЕС Далай-ламы. В последующие дни монахи пытались вырваться из Таши Лумпо, но не могли из-за огромного количестваполиции и армии. Тем не менее монастырь открыт для паломноков, но доступ ограничен. Об арестах ничего не известно.

Два настоятеля монастыря Чогри: гесге Намгьял и геше Сонам, были вызваны на встречу с властями и арестованы PSB. 

В г. Гетсе, на митинге по разгрому "клики Далай-ламы" старая женщина по имени Ама Цангло открыто отказалась критиковать Далай-ламу. Вместо этого она сказала: "Пустите ЕС Далай-ламу в Тибет!". Секретарь партии города лично стал жестоко избивать ее, однако она отвечала ему: "Я никогда не предам Далай-ламу, можешь убить меня сегодня!". Ее сын вскочил на платформу и нанес секретарю партии телесные увечья. Bабушка и секретарь госпитализированы. Местонахождение ее сына неизвестно.

----------


## Tara

27  МАРТА

ЛХАСА 

ДЖОКХАНГ Группа из 30 монахов устроила "засаду" для журналистов и сопровождавших их офицеров PSB. Монахи появились перед ними неожиданно. Они скандировали: "В Тибете нет свободы!", многие монахи плакали. Воспользовавшись замешательством, они смогли в течении нескольких минут поговорить с корреспондентами. Говорили: Ни за что не верьте китайцам!". Офицеры начали выталкивать журналистов из храма. Монахи кричали им что, скорее всего, их, монахов, арестуют.

По некоторым сведениям многие монахи в храмах Лхасы заменены переодетыми полицейскими.

По тибетским данным более 140 тибетцев считаются убитыми.

Журналисты описывают Лхасу пустой от тибетцев, все перекрестки охраняются полицией, наблюдается большоее перемещение войск в грузовиках. Двое тибетцев сказали им что день визита (посещение журналистами Лхасы) стал первым днем отмены коммендантского часа. Однако в 10 вечера на улицах были видны только полицейские.

По некоторым данным многие китайцы ушли из города, бросив свой бизнес.

28  МАРТА

Монастырь Кирти, Нгаба (Аба). 30 арестованных (2-3 дня назад) монаха были провезены по улицам Аба в устрашение.

29 МАРТА

Далай-лама обратился к миру: "Пожалуйста, помогите Тибету!... У нас нет другой силы кроме справедливости, правды, искренности... Я обращаюсь ко всему мировому сообществу... Я беспомощен здесь, я могу только молиться... Наша сторона открыта... мы ждем... Мы полностью верны срединному пути и если мы получим какой-то уровень свободы мы с радостью вернемся на Родину.... Выражение недовольства в Тибете растет, культурный геноцид остается... Возможно в ближайшее время я полностью уйду от дел...".

По данным тибетцев 140 человек погибло, около 1000 ранены, несколько тысяч арестованы.

Далай-лама возглавил молитву за пострадавших в Тибете на месте кремации Махатмы Ганди. К нему присоединились видные лидеры хинду, ислама, сикхов и джайнов, а также многие сотни тибетцев и индийцев.

ЛХАСА 

Новые протесты произошли в 2 монастырях. Рамоче, монастырь, есть сведения о том что там была стрельба. Также протест прошел возле Джокханга не смотря на огромное количество полицейских и солдат в городе. Подробности об этих двух происшествиях неизвестны.

По китайским данным 18 гражданских было убито, 382 ранено,, а также 241 полицейских постарадали (население Лхасы: 100 тыс. тибетцев и 200 тыс. китайцев).

2 PM, несколько сотен тибетцев прошли маршем возле пекинской дороги Лхасы. Войска быстро окружили р-ны протестов: Баркор, Кама-Кунсанг, Рамоче, Джокханг. По свидетельству очевидца, большие толпы людей бежалисо всех сторон и выкрикивали лозунги. Есть сообщенияоб актах насилия. Протест продолжался несколько часов. Подробности о нем неизвестны, а также неизвестно о постардавших и арестованных. Он совпал с визитом иностранных дипломатов в Лхасу.

*** Из нескольких источников известно что только за 28-29 марта, только в монастыре Кирти, Нгаба, было арестовано 572 монаха (все?), среди которых есть много детей (от 10 лет). Имущество монахов разграблено PAP и PSB. Некоторых монахов силой заставляли держать тибетские флаги и портреты Далай-ламы, чтобы потом использовать эти фото в диказательстве вины. Известно что статуи Дхармапал (гневных защитников) изъяты из монастыря.

*** В этот же день в Нгаба другой монастырь подвергся нападению PAP - монастырь Нгато Аду. Об арестах ничего не известно.

30 МАРТА

КХАМ

Подобный рейд PAP и PSB устроили в монастыре Гоман, р-н Нгаба. Точно известно о 20 арестованных монахах, хотя их количество, наверняка, больше. Известно что до 30 марта в этом монастыре уже было арестовано, как минимум, 15 монахов.

Монастырь Нгаме Донгри, филиал монастыря Кирти, Нгаба. Как мин. 20 монахов арестованы. Некоторые источники говорят об избиениях полицией и армией тибетцев, в том числе и стариков. Один очевидец сообщает об избиении нескольких стариков прикладами.

Как мин. 23 тибетца погибли, несколько сотен ранено и много сотен арестовано в р-не Нгаба за последние 2 недели.



~ По подтвержденным данным 2 монаха из Нгаба совершили самоубийство в результате действийкитайских силовых структур.

Лобсанг Джингпа из монастыря Кирти (где арестовали почто 600 монахов (всех?)). Он оставил предсмертную записку: "Китайское правительство сделало ложное заявление о монахах монастыря Кирти что они, якобы, передали секреты государства за границу, организовали протесты; обвинили тибетцев в том что они сохранили тела застреленных во время протестов. Однако все эти обвинения не относятся ни к кому в монастыре Кирти кроме меня. Это я возглавил мирный протест и только я ответственен за все. Я не хочу жить под китайской оккупацией ни минутой дольше...".

Монах по имени Лекцок, монастырь Гоман, Нгаба, 30 марта совершил самоубийство. Ему было 75 лет. Перед самоубийством он участвовал в молитвенном ритуале в доме тибетской семьи куда ворвался большой отряд китайской армии. они жестоко избили всех и задержали лекцока на несколько дней. Потом его отпустили. Перед самоубийством он отправил двух своих учеников вернуть деньги, которые один из них был должен. как только они ушли он убил себя. Ученики говорят что все последние дни он постоянно повторял что не может выносить больше этого насилия.

2 АПРЕЛЯ

КХАМ

Префектура Карцзе, монастырь Рату. Согласно информации заслуживающей доверия, 200 монахинь устроили протест с целью показать свою солидарность с теми, кто погиб в восстании и читали за них молитву. Монахини пошли маршем к зданию главы администрации, читая молитву долгой жизни ЕС Далай-ламы и молитву Тары. Согласно свидетелям, PAP и PSB пригрозили протестующим насилием и, после короткого протеста, те вернулись в монастырь. Известно что были аресты, но точное количество неизвестно. В р-н стянуты дополнительные подразделения полиции и армии.

(Таву, Картзе. 10 утра, монахини монастыря Ратро вышли и направлись по направлению к крематорию, читая молитвы за убитых. Монахини закончили свой марш-молитву успешно.)

Монахи монастыря Ньятсо не смогли выйти на марш протеста потому что были окружены полицией. Однако ученики местной средней школы приняли в ней участие.

Монастырь Чодэ, Батанг, Картзе. Китайская "рабочая команда" (очевидно офицеры PSB) прибыла в монастырь Чодэ. Они должны были собрать подписи монахов что это Далай-лама виноват в разжигании тибетского восстания. Все 200 монахов отказались. Произошел оживленный спор, в ходе которого полиция перешла к насилию. Известно о 5 арестованных, включая настоятеля Джигме Дордже и его заместителя по дисциплине Еше.

3-4 АПРЕЛЯ

КХАМ

Гартзе (Картзе). 8 вечера. PAP расстреляла толпу из нескольких сотен монахов из монастыря Тангкор и несколько сотен местных жителей (сообщает Радио Свободная Азия).

Свидетель, отказавшийся назвать свое имя, сказал что вероятно 15 человек были убиты, несколько десятков ранены. Телефонное сообщение с регионом отрезано и получение информации оттуда недоступно.

Агенство Синьхуа также сообщает о восстании, однако не упоминает о погобших. По их словам "...государственные чиновники были атакованы и серьезно ранены. Силы полиции были вынуждены стрелять в воздух и подавить насилие...".

По сообщениям китайского отдела радио Свободная Азия говорит: "...один монах и 7 простых тибетцев были застрелены 4 апреля утром"; это же радио: "...PAP ворвались во многие тибетские дома и приказали не оплакивать погибших в столкновениях и ни в коем случае не устанавливать фото ЕС Далай-ламы. Известно что после этого рейда 4 апреля произошли столкновения с полицией. Многие тибетцы были избиты и арестованы. Количество неизвестно.".

Происшествие в монастыре Тангкор и окрестностях было спровоцировано "патриотическим обучением", начавшимся после подавления восстания в Лхасе с целью раздавить поддержку тибетскому национальному движению повсеместно. Когда они попытались воздействовать на настоятеля по имени Лобсанг Джамьян 2 апреля, он отказал, но заявил что соберет собрание монахов, что и было сделано в этот день. Более 400 монахов собрались обсуждать эту ситуацию. Монах по имени Еше Нима сказал: "Му не можем говорить плохо о Далай-ламе даже ценой нашей жизни". Все монахи поддержали его. Лобсанг Джамьян передал слова собрания офицеру полиции, тот ответил: "Если это вызов - мы принимаем его. Скажи всем кто хочет поднятся - пусть начинают, мы их всех раздавим.". Полиция устроила рейд обысков в монастыре, конфисковала фотограгии Далай-ламы и арестовала 2 человек.

На следущий день монахи вышли на протест. К ним присоединились примерно 350 гражданских. Полиция открыла по ним огонь. Известны убитые 3 монаха: Самтен, 27; Лобсанг Ринчен, за 20-ть; Зунде, возраст неизвестен. Миряне: Пурбу Делек, 30; женщины Сангмо, 34; Тэнло, 32; Янгзом, возраст неизвестен; Цеян Кен, 23; Друкло Цо,34 и Церинг Лхамо, возраст неизвестен; а также мальчик. 

Известно что есть другие жертвы, однако их имена не известны.

2 монаха по имени Нима и Тубден Делек находятся в критическом состоянии. Имена других тяжелораненых - неизвестны.

Одной из причин восстания считается то что местная полиция сказала о восстаниях в Лхасе и других р-нах Тибета: "Это все ложь. Кто вам сказал это? Все в порядке. Кто сказал что монахи вышли на бунт из монастыря?"

ДАННЫЕ НА 5 АПРЕЛЯ

По данным TCHRD (Tibetan Centre for Human Rights and Democracy) более 2300 тибетцев арестовано по всем р-нам Тибета. Имена 301 из них известны.

Китай признает что арестовано 1000 тибетцев.

79 тибетцев находятся в особом розыске.

Кроме того, Китай заявил что к 1 мая многие из арестованных будут преданы суду в судебных центрах TAR.

----------


## Tara

5 АПРЕЛЯ

КХАМ

Даву, Картзе. По свидетельству очевидца, беспорядки продолжаются в беспокойном р-не Картзе. Как он передал RFA (Radio Free Asia) 5 апреля толпа протестующих, около 1000 человек, была обстреляна полицией, в ходе чего 15 человек были ранены, 5 из которых серьезно. Причем 5 раненых были задержаны полицией

"Монахи звали главу р-на на переговоры и требовали освободить задержанных в предыдущие 2 дня. В противном случае монахи будут будут продолжать протесты, даже если их будут убивать. Глава р-на вынужден был отпустить раненых и задержанных. Пожалуйста, скажите всему миру что мы пытаемся сделать здесь и что китайцы пытаются стереть нас в порошок." - это был телефонный звонок, который прервался. До сегодняшнего дня сообщение с р-ном невозможно.

Глава PSB р-на Даву подтвердил информацию о протестах, однако сказал что сейчас все спокойно и под контролем.

По источникам из Индии известно что что монахи монастыря Мицо планировали провести специальную церемонию поминания погибших в восстании, не взирая на строгий запрет полиции и предупреждения что в дальнейшем полиция будет расстреливать на месте любых "бунтовщиков".

Марш протестующих мирно продвигался по обочине дороги пока не достиг перекрестка. Несколько сотен вооруженных полицейских блокировали их. Они позволили монахам пройти, отделив обычных тибетцев от них. Миряне выкрикивали лозунги в поддержку ЕС Далай-ламы и полиция начала стрелять по ним. Монахи путались прорваться обратно, но были блокированы.


~ Западные журналисты в Китае получают множество телефонных звонков, електронных писем и СМС, часто с угрозами смерти. Это началось 2 недели назад. Особенным нападкам подвергаются CNN, AP, Wall Street Journal и USA today.
Отправители подписываются что они обычные китайские люди ( в чем, обычно, нет необходимости).
Во время Олимпийских игр в Китае ожидается более 30 тысяч журналистов.

~По тибетским источникам стало известно что тела погибших 3-4 апреля были конфискованы китайскими властями и сожжены...

----------


## Ersh

Еще раз - все сообщения по текущей ситуации в Тибете - только здесь.
Комментарии удаляются, только новости и информация.

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

Согласно замыслам коммунистического руководства Китая, нынешние Олимпийские игры должны стать дебютом страны в роли мировой державы с ее бурно развивающейся экономикой и стремительной модернизацией общества. Вместо этого, игры могут превратиться в демонстрацию жестоких репрессий, цензуры и политических преследований со стороны режима, который не сумел подняться выше уровня обычного полицейского государства. Хотя председатель Ху Цзиньтао (Hu Jintao) и представители руководства страны пытаются надеть на себя маску практичных реформистов, они, похоже, не понимают, какой ущерб китайская политика последних месяцев нанесла авторитету КНР как организатора Олимпиады, и какой опасности они подвергли международную репутацию Китая.

Еще до начала беспорядков в Тибете в этом месяце правительство Ху Цзиньтао начало закручивать гайки: оно закрывало газеты и журналы, сажало в тюрьмы инакомыслящих и запугивало правозащитников под предлогом олимпийской гармонии и спокойствия. Власть не выполнила свое обещание ослабить контроль над средствами массовой информации, причем не только в Тибете, где иностранным корреспондентам не дали возможности посетить места кровавых событий, но и в столице страны Пекине. Власти также запретили проводить трансляции с площади Тяньаньмэнь, где два десятилетия назад произошла кровавая драма, приведшая к гибели демократически настроенных студентов.

Если у зарубежных СМИ появились затруднения, то у местных диссидентов проблемы гораздо более серьезные. Их сажают в тюрьму за малейшую критику по поводу подготовки страны к Олимпиаде, хотя китайская конституция защищает свободу слова. В понедельник активиста движения за земельные права Яна Чуньлиня (Yang Chunlin) приговорили к пяти годам тюремного заключения за написанное им воззвание, которое начиналось словами 'Нам нужны права человека, а не Олимпиада'. На прошлой неделе перед судом по обвинению в подрывной деятельности предстал еще один диссидент - Ху Цзя (Hu Jia). Его арестовали после того, как он по Интернету дал свидетельские показания в Европарламенте и опубликовал письмо с призывом ко всему миру обратить внимание на ситуацию в области прав человека в связи с проведением Олимпиады.

Да и во внешней политике не заметно сколь-либо значимых перемен в отношении Пекина к самым преступным режимам мира - от поощряющего геноцид Судана до жестокой хунты Бирмы. Китай по-прежнему поддерживает сталинскую диктатуру в Северной Корее, несмотря на то, что этот режим не выполняет взятые на себя обязательства о предоставлении информации о своем ядерном оружии и о его уничтожении. Он помогает блокировать международные санкции против Ирана, быстрыми темпами наращивая свои торговые отношения с этой страной, которая глумится над распоряжением ООН заморозить свою ядерную программу.

К сожалению, западные лидеры, в том числе президент Буш, потворствуют китайскому руководству в его мыслях о том, что оно может продолжать свою политику, потому что никто не запретит ему провести Олимпийские игры. Хотя французский президент Николя Саркози (Nicolas Sarkozy) уже открыто заявил о том, что не исключает бойкота церемонии открытия Олимпиады в Пекине в ответ на репрессии в Тибете, Буш так и не отказался от своего непродуманного заявления о том, что приедет на игры в качестве 'спортивного болельщика'. Вчера Белый Дом еще раз заявил, что президент планирует посетить церемонию открытия. Тем самым, он подает председателю Ху Цзиньтао сигнал о том, что ему нечего опасаться, и что аресты диссидентов и избиения тибетских монахов никоим образом не повлияют на проведение этого самого политизированного из всех олимпийских мероприятий.

На самом деле, независимо от того, приедет Буш или нет, ситуация складывается так, что Олимпиада скорее напомнит миру не об усиливающемся величии Китая, а о его политике лишения свобод своих граждан, о подавлении меньшинств и о безнравственных альянсах Пекина со странами-изгоями. Очевидно, Буш гордится тем, что ему удается находить с Ху Цзиньтао общий язык. Если это так, то он должен сказать китайскому руководителю, что своей политикой он отравляет Олимпийские игры.

----------


## Galina

*Спортсмены, которые публично поддержат Тибет, "могут быть удалены с Олимпиады"* 

Эшлинг О´Коннор

Спортсмены, которые будут выставлять на обозрение флаги Тибета на территории олимпийских объектов – включая их собственные гостиничные номера – могут быть отстранены от участия в летних Олимпийских играх, которые пройдут этим летом в Пекине. Это вытекает из запрета вести пропаганду. 
Жак Рогге, президент Международного олимпийского комитета (МОК) заявил, что участники соревнований вольны выражать свои политические убеждения, но их пропагандистские действия будут караться санкциями. 

Эти слова Рогге сопроводил признанием, что ситуация с Олимпиадой является "кризисной" после акций протеста защитников Тибета, буквально взявших в кольцо эстафету олимпийского огня. 

Рогге призвал Пекин сдержать его обещание – заняться проблемой прав человека. Китайская сторона не вняла этим словам, открыто заявив, что Рогге не следует смешивать Олимпиаду с политикой. 

Многих участников олимпийского движения мучает вопрос о том, где, по правилам МОК, пройдет граница между пропагандой и выражением убеждений во время августовской Олимпиады. Олимпийская хартия запрещает какие-либо "демонстрации или политическую, религиозную или расовую пропаганду" на территории любого олимпийского объекта или места проведения Игр. 

Это распространяется, в том числе, на церемонии открытия и закрытия, пьедесталы, на которые поднимаются чемпионы и территорию Олимпийской деревни. 

В ответ на обеспокоенность соблюдением свободы слова Рогге сказал, что, если испанский спортсмен совершит круг почета по олимпийскому стадиону, держа в руках государственный флаг Испании и флаг своей провинции, это будет "совершенно законно". 

Рогге отметил: "Мы видели много примеров, когда спортсмен использовал несколько флагов, движимый чувством гордости. Что это – стремление прибегнуть к наглядной пропаганде или желание выразить радость от победы?" 

МОК не уточнил, как будет расценен поступок китайского спортсмена или иностранного участника тибетского происхождения, который поднимет тибетский флаг, – как знак патриотизма или как пропаганда. Пресс-атташе МОК сказала, что вопрос об использовании государственного флага Тибета не обсуждался ни в самом комитете, ни с властями Китая. На вопрос, разрешат ли спортсменам вывешивать флаг в их номерах, она ответила: "Олимпийская деревня – олимпийский объект, поэтому она подпадает под те же правила и условия, как и остальные объекты. Это значит, что все объекты и поступки на ее территории будут оцениваться в соответствии с тем, несут ли они в себе намеренную провокационную пропаганду". 

Поскольку МОК пока не узаконил точную интерпретацию термина "пропаганда", некоторые спортсмены пока недоумевают, что они вправе или не вправе говорить в течение 16-дневных состязаний, не рискуя, что их отправят домой или лишат медалей. 

Демонстрация транспарантов "Свободу Тибету" или появление в футболках с надписями "Спасите Дарфур" на олимпийских объектах будут наверняка расценены как нарушение Хартии, которая была принята после того, как на Олимпиаде 1968 года в Мехико американские спортсмены Томми Смит и Джон Карлос, стоя на чемпионском пьедестале, отдали характерный салют движения "Власть черных". Однако все равно остается масса вопросов и возможных сомнительных случаев, а правозащитники опасаются, что право спортсменов на свободу слова будет ограничено, чтобы не ставить хозяев Олимпиады в неловкое положение. 

На Олимпиаде в Сиднее в 2000 году руководство МОК разрешило Кэти Фримен воспользоваться флагом аборигенов, дабы привлечь внимание к мытарствам "украденного поколения" (аборигенов, которые в малолетнем возрасте были отняты у родителей государственными органами опеки.- Прим. ред.), после того как спортсменка удостоилась золотой медали в категории "бег на 400 метров". 

Британским спортсменам вначале запретили высказываться по "деликатным политическим вопросам". Но вскоре руководство Олимпийского комитета Великобритании, обвиненное в попирании свободы слова, поспешило отменить это постановление. Теперь британские олимпийцы требуют более четких разъяснений. 

Комиссия британских спортсменов (КБС) стремится, чтобы было принято более жесткое определение термина "пропаганда" в контексте Олимпийской хартии. Организация также хотела бы получить более четкие указания относительно того, что можно писать в личных интернет-дневниках во время Олимпиады. 

"Между пропагандой и мнением есть разница, и, полагаю, большинство наших спортсменов знает, в чем она состоит. Ношение футболки с надписью "свободу Тибету" будет расценено как пропаганда. Но если спортсмену зададут прямой вопрос, у него не должно возникать проблем из-за того, что он на него ответил, – говорит Пит Гарднер, председатель совета директоров КБС. – Мы хотим, чтобы МОК внес в эту сферу ясность". 

Большинство спортсменов будет думать лишь о достижении наилучших результатов на соревнованиях, но некоторые хотят, чтобы им позволили свободно выражать их политические убеждения. 

Группа французских спортсменов во главе с прыгуном Роменом Меснилом попросила у МОК разрешения носить значки с призывом "Сделаем мир лучше". Меснил заявил: "Будучи спортсменами, мы должны выражать олимпийские ценности и гуманистические ценности. Мы не хотим быть всего лишь пешками". 

Рогге разошлет 205 национальным олимпийским комитетам письменные инструкции, призванные "предотвратить дальнейшую политизацию" Игр. 

"Свобода выражать свое мнение – это, безусловно, право человека, но есть легкие ограничения. В наше движение входят 205 государств, многие из которых охвачены конфликтами, и Олимпиада – не место для политических или религиозных заявлений", – сказал он. 

"Если спортсмены искренне хотят выразить свое мнение, пожалуйста. МОК рассмотрит каждый случай по отдельности, исходя прежде всего из здравого смысла". 

Клаудия Бокель, ранее выступавшая на Олимпиадах за команду фехтовальщиков Германии, сказала: "Очень важно, чтобы спортсмены могли тихо и мирно готовиться к Играм. Но они также обеспокоены событиями в Тибете и в то же самое время хотят соблюсти Олимпийскую хартию". 

Рогге заявил вчера, что дальнейшие этапы эстафеты олимпийского огня будут проходить по намеченному графику. "Варианты того, чтобы прервать эстафету или вернуть огонь прямо в Пекин, не рассматриваются", – сказал он. В сентябре комитет рассмотрит вопрос о том, как проводить такие эстафеты в будущем. 

Рогге обосновал решение выбрать Пекин для проведения Олимпиады, хотя в тот же день произошел жесткий диспут о правах человека с китайской стороной, из-за которого Герхард Хейбург, представляющий в МОК Норвегию, сказал, что ситуация оказалась "сложнее, чем мы первоначально считали". 

Рогге сказал: "Задним числом очень легко критиковать это решение. Теперь легко говорить, что это решение не было мудрым или здравым. Нет сомнения в том, что заявка Пекина была лучшей. Она предлагала то, чего не могла предложить никакая другая страна: возможность принести спорт и олимпийское движение пятой части населения Земли. Вот что побудило нас удостоить Пекин чести провести Олимпиаду". 

Однако, откликнувшись на упреки, что Китай не сдержал обещаний, сделанных им в период презентации заявки, Рогге призвал руководство этой страны почтительно отнестись к их "моральным обязательствам", касающимся улучшения ситуации с правами человека. "Имел место ряд важных обязательств. Ничего идеального на свете не бывает, и кое-что еще можно определенно усовершенствовать", – сказал он. 

Официальный представитель министерства иностранных дел Китая в своем оскорбленном ответе заявила, что устав самого МОК призывает не примешивать к Олимпиаде "политические факторы, не имеющие отношения к делу". 

Использование Олимпиады для выражения своих убеждений 

- Томми Смит и Джон Карлос, завоевавшие золотую и бронзовую медали в беге на 200 метров, на Олимпиаде 1968 года в Мехико во время исполнения государственного гимна США отдали салют движения "Власть черных" в знак протеста против расовой дискриминации у себя на родине. Обоих отстранили от участия в Олимпиаде. 

- Австралиец Питер Норман, представитель белой расы, завоевавший серебряную медаль в беге на 200 метров, поддержал протест Смита и Карлоса, надев значок с надписью "Олимпийский проект за права человека". Когда в 2000 году Норман умер, Смит и Карлос несли его гроб. 

- Ирландские спортсмены бойкотировали Лондонскую Олимпиаду 1908 года в знак протеста против отказа Великобритании предоставить Ирландии независимость. Кроме того, команда США на церемонии открытия отказалась склонить свой флаг перед Эдуардом VII. 

- В 1932 году итальянец Луиджи Беккали, завоевавший золотую медаль, отдал фашистский салют с пьедестала на Играх в Лос-Анджелесе. 

- Нацисты воспользовались Берлинской Олимпиадой 1936 года в пропагандистских целях. В том числе, они впервые провели помпезную эстафету олимпийского огня – ту же самую, с которой теперь возникли проблемы. Великобритания и США попытались организовать бойкот этой Олимпиады, но быстро отказались от своих намерений. Правда, многие спортсмены еврейской национальности отказались участвовать в состязаниях. 

- На Олимпийских играх 1972 года в Мюнхене палестинские боевики из организации "Черный сентябрь" пробрались в корпус Олимпийской деревни, где жили израильские спортсмены, и убили 11 из них. 

- В 1980 году 62 страны – рекордное число в истории – бойкотировали Московскую Олимпиаду в знак протеста против вооруженного вмешательства СССР в Афганистане. 

- В отместку восточным блоком был организован бойкот следующей Олимпиады, состоявшейся в Лос-Анджелесе. 

- Араш Миресмаэли, двукратный чемпион мира по дзюдо, был отстранен от участия в Олимпиаде 2004 года, формально потому, что его вес не отвечал необходимым критериям. Однако более вероятная причина – тот факт, что Миресмаэли предстояло встретиться на татами с израильтянином. Позднее Олимпийский комитет Ирана заявил, что, согласно его "общей политике", иранским спортсменам следует уклоняться от соревнований с израильскими. 


http://www.inopressa.ru/times/2008/0...9:53/olympiada

----------


## Galina

*Япония не позволит китайцам защитить олимпийский огонь*

Министр внутренних дел Японии Синья Изуми (Shinya Izumi) заявил, что сотрудникам китайских правоохранительных органов не позволят охранять эстафету олимпийского огня, японский этап которой состоится 26 апреля 2008 года. По словам Изуми, охранять японский этап эстафеты - задача местных полицейских, сообщает Lenta.ru со ссылкой на Adelaide Now.

Официальный Пекин выделил группу из тридцати лучших сотрудников полицейского спецподразделения, которые сопровождают олимпийский огонь по всему миру. Отмечается, что китайцы слишком жестко защищают факел от демонстрантов. По некоторым данным, глава оргкомитета лондонской Олимпиады-2012 после британского этапа эстафеты назвал китайских защитников факела "отморозками" (thugs).

Несмотря на отказ от услуг китайцев, японская сторона планирует принять повышенные меры безопасности во время эстафеты Олимпийского огня. Она уже была фактически сорвана в нескольких странах демонстрантами, выступающими за свободу Тибета. Канада, где состоятся зимние игры 2010 года, вовсе решила отменить эстафету.

Летние Олимпийские игры - 2008 пройдут в столице Китая Пекине в августе.

http://lenta.ru/news/2008/04/11/torch1/

----------


## Ersh

*Из жизни протестующих:*
http://igor-cooking.livejournal.com/303419.html

----------


## Нока

*Генсек ООН сообщил КНР, что не приедет на открытие Олимпиады* 

ООН, 11 апр - РИА Новости, Дмитрий Горностаев. 
Генеральный секретарь ООН Пан Ги Мун проинформировал китайское правительство, что он не собирается присутствовать на церемонии открытия Олимпийских игр в Пекине из-за проблем со своим графиком, заявила РИА Новости заместитель официального представителя генсека ООН Мари Окабе. 

В четверг на брифинге, отвечая на вопрос о планах Пан Ги Муна относительно участия в открытии пекинской Олимпиады, Мари Окабе сказала: "Генеральный секретарь сообщил китайскому правительству несколько месяцев назад, что он может оказаться не в состоянии присутствовать на этом важном событии из-за проблем его графика". 

Позже агентство Рейтер сообщило, что госпожа Окабе пояснила, что генсек точно не поедет на открытие Олимпиады. 

В разговоре с корреспондентом РИА Новости Мариа Окабе уклонилась от окончательного подтверждения этой информации, уточнив: "На вопрос, вы говорите, что несколько месяцев назад генсек сообщил Китаю, что он не собирается присутствовать на Олимпиаде, я ответила: "Да, это верно". 

Вместе с тем, она подчеркнула, что, согласно существующей практике, все планы о визитах генерального секретаря ООН объявляются за семь-десять дней до начала поездки. Кроме того, она обратила внимание на то, что "планируется полноценный визит в Китай" генерального секретаря, точные даты которого пока не объявляются. 

Открытие пекинской Олимпиады запланировано на 8 августа 2008 года. Из-за недавних событий в Тибете ряд правозащитных организаций и политиков призывает к бойкоту летних Олимпийских игр в Китае. Европарламент принял резолюцию с призывом к главам государств ЕС не присутствовать на церемонии открытия, если власти КНР не начнут переговоров с буддистским лидером Тибета далай-ламой по проблеме тибетского урегулирования. 

Президент США Джордж Буш заявил, что намерен приехать на открытие Олимпийских игр в Пекин и заявить о важности религиозных свобод. 

Россия считает вопрос Тибета внутренним делом Китая и выступает против призывов бойкотировать Олимпиаду в КНР, а также против политизации спортивных вопросов на международной арене. 

www.rian.ru

----------


## Нока

*Политика и Игры: есть контакт?* 

Что виной кризису олимпийского движения? 

Daily Telegraph  

Daily Telegraph в редакционной статье под заголовком "Политика и Игры" поддерживает мнение президента Международного Олимпийского Комитета Жака Рогге, который напрямую связал массовые протесты на пути следования олимпийского факела с удручающей ситуацией с правами человека в Китае. 

Газета напоминает, что, подавая заявку в МОК, Пекин обещал улучшения, однако вместо этого правительство Ху Цзиньтао лишь усилило зажим диссидентов, неправительственных организаций, пользователей интернета и представителей национальных меньшинств. 

"Демонстрации в Лондоне, Париже и Сан-Франциско свидетельствуют, по словам Рогге, о кризисе олимпийского движения. Если это так, то виной тому диктаторское поведение Китая", - пишет газета. 

Часто можно услышать, что спорт и политика не должны соприкасаться, но это неизбежно происходит, когда правительства частично или даже полностью субсидируют Игры. 

По мнению Daily Telegraph это не обязательно плохо - в качестве примера газета приводит Олимпийские игры в Сеуле, которые подтолкнули Южную Корею к демократическим переменам. 

Однако в случае с Китаем все происходит наоборот: добившись права принимать Игры, Пекин с новой силой обрушился на Далай-ламу и правозащитников, а после окончания Игр коммунистический режим, скорее всего, лишь усилит давление на Тибет и всех инакомыслящих. Тем не менее, нынешние протесты выбивают почву из-под ног у апологетов китайской политики и всерьез заставляют мировых лидеров задуматься, уместно ли им присутствовать на церемонии открытия Олимпийских игр. 

*"Китайские власти в полной мере использовали в своих политических интересах все аспекты Олимпиады, так что теперь им не стоит удивляться по поводу ответной реакции", - считает газета.* 
www. bbcrussian.com

----------


## Нока

*Тысячи тибетцев вышли на улицы Дели, 200 пришли пешком из Дхарамсалы*
10 апреля исполнился месяц с начала народных волнений, охвативших сперва Лхасу, а затем и всю территорию исторического Тибета. Демонстрация, организованная в этот день тибетским сообществом Индии, была бы похожа на грандиозный спектакль, если бы не боль, переполняющая сердце каждого, кто принимал в ней участие.

Тысячи тибетцев, вышедших на улицы Дели, несли на носилках символические изображения тел своих погибших собратьев. 154 – в соответствии со статистикой числа жертв подавления волнений, которой располагает на настоящий момент Тибетское правительство в изгнании. 

Для участия в этой акции протеста около 200 тибетских монахов и мирян пришли в Дели маршем из Дхарамсалы, где расположена штаб-квартира Тибетского правительства в изгнании и резиденция Далай-ламы, духовного лидера Тибета. Остальные – прибыли из других городов и деревень Индии, где проживают тибетцы.

Самдонг Ринпоче, премьер-министр Тибетского правительства в изгнании, заявил, что по-прежнему надеется на мирное урегулирование существующего конфликта.

«Если китайская сторона проявит мудрость, путь к примирению может быть найден, - заявил Самдонг Ринпоче на пресс-конференции в Дели. – Если же они продолжат придерживаться жесткого подхода, это движение не сойдет на нет, оно будет черпать силы в самом себе».

Символические похороны погибших тибетцев прошли 9-10 апреля и в других городах Индии. 

*Фоторепортаж*  http://savetibet.ru/2008/04/11/tibetan_funerals.html

----------


## Нока

*Слава толпе за тот позор и унижение, который она несет диктаторам и лицемерам* 
("The Guardian", Великобритания)
Китайское высокомерие и эстафета МОК с олимпийским факелом дали демонстрантам великолепную возможность пустить под откос подмочившую свою репутацию Олимпиаду

Ну признайтесь, вы давно не получали такого удовольствия от происходящего. Какой чудный кругосветный марафон с его борьбой "стенка на стенку", кикбоксингом, приемами регби и бегом с препятствиями совершенно бесплатно устроил на улицах Лондона, Парижа и Сан-Франциско Международный олимпийский комитет! Причем сделал он это еще до начала Олимпийских игр в Пекине. К тому же никто в этих соревнованиях не пострадал, кроме политиков.

На одной стороне поля Гордон Браун (Gordon Brown), китайское политбюро, британский министр по делам Олимпиады Тесса Джоуэлл (Tessa Jowell), мэр Лондона Кен Ливингстон (Ken Livingstone), воротилы из МОК и тысяча бегущих полисменов, играющих в игру "Спасти священное пламя" - совсем как в сцене из Гарри Поттера. На другой - старомодная толпа. Толпа выигрывает, и нация с ликованием раскалывается на два лагеря. Сегодня старые добрые левые не осмеливаются ходить по улицам Лондона и вынуждены дрожать от страха под защитой полиции, которая обходится нам в миллионы фунтов стерлингов. Радостно и приятно смотреть, как меняется соотношение сил.

Я пришел к выводу, что толпа - это крайне недооцененное политическое явление. В Лондоне на прошлой неделе она превратила парад с олимпийским факелом в кучу-малу на манер старой комедии "Полицейские Кейстоуна". В Париже она вообще этот факел загасила. А в Сан-Франциско из-за действий толпы эта торжественная церемония преждевременно почила в бозе. Некоторые яйцеголовые считают такие демонстрации недостойными и неэффективными в эпоху телестудий, прихода политики в интернет и предназначенных для масс блогов. Но они говорили то же самое и о рок-концертах.

Толпа помогла уничтожить избирательный налог, она свалила Берлинскую стену, а в России привела к власти Ельцина. Она свергла диктаторов в Сербии и на Украине, и может сделать то же самое в Кении и Зимбабве. Вышедшая из-под контроля толпа на столичных улицах перевешивает в умах правителей результаты опросов общественного мнения и победы на выборах. Когда обитатели дворцов выглядывают из-за портьер и видят из окна ревущую массу людей, у них начинают дрожать колени, а какой-то примитивный инстинкт дает им команду сдаться.

Толпа, собравшаяся на этой неделе в Лондоне, Париже и Сан-Франциско, было крошечной, и не выражала общественное мнение тибетцев, которые в основном избегают насилия. Но используя пропагандистский трюк публичности, она нанесла унизительную пощечину самой могущественной диктатуре на свете - Китаю. Она также разоблачила лицемерие президента МОК Жака Рогге (Jacques Rogge), который сейчас делает вид, что "оглянувшись назад", он понял: отдавать Олимпиаду Пекину было не лучшей затеей, поскольку Китай может использовать ее в собственных политических интересах. Раньше надо было думать.

Это факельное турне, лишенное яркой обертки с призывами к гармонии и миру во всем мире, носило чисто политический характер. Факелы несли китайские тяжеловесы в сопровождении бывших знаменитостей и жадных до саморекламы лоббистов. А что касается МОК, то он не отказался от этого марафона даже тогда, когда ему сказали, что турне закончится в бывшей столице Тибета Лхасе. Рогге и его команда провели так много времени в пятизвездных отелях, что сегодня не в состоянии отличить Ганди от Чингисхана. А китайцы их просто-напросто надули. И это было надувательство века.

Ошибка этой факельной эстафеты заключалась в высокомерии организатора. Будь китайцы и МОК поумнее, они бы вообще постарались обойти демократические страны стороной, или устроить пробежки с олимпийским огнем на стадионах, где можно было без проблем проводить фотосессии с улыбающимися политиками, получающими бесплатно билеты в Пекин. Но им захотелось географической достоверности. Они думали как Киплинг, что "смогут говорить с толпой, сохраняя свое достоинство". Китайцы послушались совета МОК, что, заигрывая с толпой, они завоюют славу и для себя, и для комитета. Но вместо этого получили ушат презрения.

И тем не менее, в каждой бочке дегтя можно найти ложку меда. Развитие олимпийского движения способно теперь пойти в двух направлениях. Олимпиада, проходящая сегодня по принципу "чем дороже, тем прекраснее", и объединяющая в общем порыве политбюро и "новых лейбористов", прогнила насквозь, и очиститься ей уже не удастся. Когда включатся камеры, зазвучат гимны и взмоют ввысь флаги на приближающейся оргии шовинизма, каждый участник соревнований в Пекине будет думать о том, какие политические заявления ему делать на трибуне: о Тибете, о Джордже Буше или о совете района Тауэр-Хамлетс (где будет сосредоточено большинство олимпийских объектов лондонской Олимпиады - прим. перев.). Закричат критиканы, знамена будут реять на ветру, а бандиты начнут лупить прохожих. И легкая атлетика в сводках новостей отойдет на самый задний план.

Если Лондон в 2012 году станет действовать по такому сценарию - а обещание Брауна выделить 9 миллиардов фунтов стерлингов говорит о том, что все так и будет - то ему следует извлечь из этого максимальную выгоду и параллельно устроить Олимпиаду протеста. Но тогда весь мир посчитает это мероприятие фестивалем массовой политической активности, как бывает на саммитах "большой восьмерки" и на заседаниях ООН. С такой рекламой и с таким обилием трюков это событие превратится в массовую кампанию обо всем и ни о чем. А уличный театр затмит своим слепящим блеском праздник спорта.

В отличие от саммитов "восьмерки", Олимпийские игры дают толпе мощный рычаг воздействия. Никому, кроме организаторов и поставщиков провизии, нет никакого дела до того, что саммит будет сорван, или на него не приедут участники. Но в Олимпиаду в наши дни вкладывается от 20 до 30 миллиардов долларов, а на то, чтобы вернуть эти деньги, отводится всего две недели. Такая уязвимость во временном плане дает уличным активистам огромную власть, и эта власть настолько сильна, что даже китайцы могут пойти на ослабление своих репрессий - по крайней мере, до августа.

Лондон станет великолепным местом для проведения политической Олимпиады. Он давно уже принимает у себя беженцев и диссидентов, давая им приют и убежище. Во время игр его двери должны широко распахнуться для любых движений и течений, какими бы достопочтенными или наоборот, чудаческими, они ни были. Залы должны открыться для митингов, а церкви для протестов. На Трафальгарской площади должны в это время быть только стоячие места. Пока МОК на деньги налогоплательщиков пьет шампанское на приемах в замках, в центре Лондона пусть правит анархия, а факел гармонии госпожи Джоуэлл пусть станет светочем восхитительного раздора.

Много ерунды говорят о том, что Олимпийские игры не политическое мероприятие. Все, что берет свое начало в вульгарном национализме, носит политический характер. Такие дорогие мероприятия, когда страна-организатор тратит, а потом старается вернуть многие миллиарды фунтов стерлингов, не могут не быть политическими. Олимпиада, отдаваемая авторитарным государствам, таким как Советский Союз или Китай, обязательно будет политическим мероприятием. Олимпийские игры были политическим мероприятием и для древних греков, поскольку наряду с состязаниями в поэзии и парадами красоты там проводились и дипломатические переговоры. Да и сами игры не были по-джентльменски чинными и пристойными. Автор "Классического мира" ("The Classical World") Робин Лейн Фокс (Robin Lane Fox) пишет о том, как на Олимпиаде "выбивали зубы, ломали кости, отрывали уши, а порой и убивали".

Возрождение игр в 19-м веке Пьером де Кубертеном (Pierre de Coubertin) тоже носило политический характер, хотя на сей раз это была "мягкая" политика мира во всем мире, полная банальных заявлений о мировом братстве молодежи. Нет никакого братства в международном спорте, ведь сам Кубертен признавал, что это война, только ведется она иными средствами. Спортсменов тренируют для того, чтобы они лупили друг друга до полусмерти во славу своей страны. А все остальное - простая наивность.

Для тех же, кому политизированная Олимпиада не по вкусу, имеется ясная и простая альтернатива. Они могут относиться к Олимпийским играм как к чисто спортивному событию, не имеющему никакого отношения ни к мировой гармонии, ни к обогащению строительной индустрии. Спортсмены могут приезжать на Олимпиаду не под флагом своей страны, а в индивидуальном порядке. Запятнанный образ Олимпийских игр можно подчистить, отказавшись от национальных гимнов, флагов, визитов и речей политиков. И тогда на играх все будут просто бегать, прыгать, плавать, что-то куда-то бросать и ездить верхом. Заметьте - все это активные и вполне конкретные глаголы, а не абстрактные существительные.

Случись такое, и отпадет нужда в пустых угрозах в адрес Китая. Отпадет нужда в политической суматохе, которую привнесли в олимпийское движение Рогге и иже с ним. Посмотрите на мировой чемпионат по велогонкам или по плаванию, который прошел в этом месяце в Манчестере. Там никто даже и не вспомнил о Тибете. Хотя им не нужно было оправдывать затраты в 30 миллиардов.

Саймон Дженкинс, 11 апреля 2008  www.inosmi.ru

----------


## Galina

*Власти КНР передумали открывать Тибет для туристов 1 мая*

Власти КНР приказали туристическим агентствам остановить набор групп для путешествий в Тибет, сославшись на необходимость обеспечить меры безопасности при прохождении олимпийской эстафеты через гору Эверест, запланированном на начало мая, сообщает АР.

Это решение отменяет сделанное китайскими властями на прошлое неделе заявление о том, что Тибет будет вновь открыт для иностранных туристических групп с 1 мая. Гималайский регион был закрыт для посещения практически сразу после начала антиправительственных выступлений в Лхасе в середине марта.

Несколько туроператоров заявили, что получили на этой неделе устные уведомления от регионального бюро по туризму с требованием прекратить набор тургрупп в связи с необходимостью обеспечить безопасность предстоящей олимпийской эстафеты. 

Сотрудник туристической компании Tibet China Youth Travel Service, базирующейся в Лхасе, сказал, что они получили уведомление во вторник.

«Мы получили срочное уведомление из бюро по туризму о том, что в связи с необходимостью обеспечить безопасность при проведении олимпийской эстафеты агентствам не разрешается принимать тургруппы и зарубежных туристов», - отметил сотрудник, представившийся Донгом.

По его словам, решение правительства нанесет ущерб расширению туризма в Тибете. В мае прошлого года его компания приняла 3-4 тысячи туристов. 

«Это решение скажется на нашем бизнесе и на китайском рынке туристических услуг», - сказал он.

По словам Донга, туристические поездки будут возобновлены после олимпийской эстафеты. 

Туристическое агентство Xinxin Tourism Agency, базирующееся в Ченгду, в провинции Сычуань, получило уведомление в среду.
«Нам сказали ждать последующих распоряжений, - заявил сотрудник, попросивший не называть его имени. – В регионе все еще много преступников, и в целом небезопасно. Я слышал, что люди кидают в машины камни».

Сотрудник, поднявший трубку в Тибетском бюро по туризму, подтвердил, что первоначальное решение открыть Тибет 1 мая было отменено. Он отказался назвать свое имя, сказав, что не уполномочен беседовать с прессой.

Глава Тибетского автономного района Дзянба Пунцог заявил в среду, что, по его предположениям, активисты движения за независимость Тибета могут создать «трудности» при прохождении Олимпийского факела через регион.

«Для этих сепаратистов Олимпийские игры в Пекине – редкая возможность, - отметил он в беседе с журналистами. – Не сомневаюсь, что они создадут трудности во время олимпийской эстафеты в Тибете».

Дзянба Пунцог заявил, что предусмотрены повышенные меры безопасности, но не дал никаких уточнений.

Олимпийский факел был встречен демонстрациями в Стамбуле, Париже, Лондоне и Сан-Франциско в знак протеста против подавления народных выступлений в Тибете и массовых нарушений прав человека в КНР. Огонь должен вернуться в материковый Китай в мае, после чего он продолжит свое движение по городам КНР, включая Лхасу, куда он прибудет в июне. Кроме того, власти планируют поднять дополнительный факел на Эверест в начале мая.

Китай уже запретил выдавать разрешения альпинистам для подъема на Эверест в период с марта по июнь. Власти КНР также убедили Непал ввести подобный запрет на подъем на гору с другого склона.

Олимпийская эстафета, самая длинная в истории Олимпиады, по замыслу КНР, должна была продемонстрировать миру рост ее экономического и политического влияния. Однако, после подавления народных выступлений в Тибете, китайское правительство вынуждено иметь дело с многочисленными демонстрациями и акциями протеста по всему миру.

http://savetibet.ru/2008/04/11/tibet_tourists.html

----------


## Нока

*Резолюция Палаты представителей осуждает Пекин за насилие в Тибете* 

Резолюция (*413 голосов – за, один против*), прошедшая в Палате представителей в среду, призывает Китай прекратить насилие против тибетских демонстрантов и остановить религиозное, экономическое и языковое давление на жителей Тибета. 

Документ законодателей призывает китайских лидеров провести без всяких условий переговоры с живущим в изгнании духовным лидером тибетцев Далай-ламой. 

В резолюции также выражено требование немедленно освободить заключенных, оказавших сопротивление китайской политике в Тибете.  
Нэнси Пелози и Далай-лама 

Американские законодатели просят Пекин позволить журналистам и международным наблюдателям предоставить свободный доступ в Тибет и другие районы страны. 

Спикер Палаты представителей Нэнси Пелози, активно поддерживающая тибетских демонстрантов, выступила инициатором резолюции.  

Китай обвинил спикера Пелози в игнорировании насилия со стороны протестующих, которое послужило причиной беспорядков в Тибете.

www.voanews.com

----------


## Galina

*В Канаде решили не шутить с Олимпийским огнем*

Массовые акции протеста, связанные с Олимпийским огнем во многих странах мира, вынудили канадские власти принять беспрецедентное решение. Они решили отказаться от международной эстафеты Олимпийского Огня. 

По заявлению представителей оргкомитета Игр-2010, традиционная эстафета отменена лишь на территории Канады. Олимпийский огонь может быть доставлен в другие страны, которые выразят желание его принять. 

Напомним, что эстафета Олимпийского огня Игр-2008 неоднократно нарушалась представителями организации "Свободный Тибет" и духовной группы "Фалунгунь". Демонстранты пытались вырвать факел, затушить его, и даже похитить Олимпийский огонь.

http://mignews.com/news/society/worl...104_21731.html

----------


## Нока

*Тернистый “Путь гармонии”*
Блог Александра Бречека 
Апрель 11, 2008

Как ни грустно это признать, но традиция доставки к месту проведения очередных Олимпийских игр олимпийского огня, зажигаемого от солнечных лучей, отраженных металлическим зеркалом, расположенным перед храмом Геры – супруги Зевса и самой могущественной богини на Олимпе, впервые возникла в гитлеровской Германии во время берлинской Олимпиады 1936 года. Идея одного из самых привычных сейчас олимпийских атрибутов – эстафеты с горящим факелом, принадлежит члену МОК тех времен, немцу Коунту фон Харту, который и положил начало этой традиции, в полной мере соответствующей нацистской пропаганде, широко использовавшей в своей практике различные оккультные церемонии и факельные шествия. Первым факелом стало 908-граммовое специальное устройство, сконструированное на сталелитейном концерне Круппа. Там же был изготовлен и рефлектор, с помощью которого факел был зажжен в лучах греческого солнца. Над берлинским Олимпийским стадионом огонь запылал после того, как 3075 бегунов за 11 дней доставили его, передавая из рук в руки от Афин до Берлина… В 2004 году, в преддверии Олимпийских игр уже в самих Афинах, впервые в истории Олимпийский огонь проделал кругосветное путешествие, занявшее 78 суток и проходившее под девизом: «Передавая огонь, объединяем континенты»…

Вторую по счету «кругосветку» олимпийский огонь совершает в эти дни. Он был зажжен 24 марта на горе Олимп и передан Китаю в Афинах на стадионе «Панатинаикос» 30 марта. На этот раз символическая эстафета олимпийского огня получила очень китайское название – «Путь гармонии», но путь этот по всем приметам обещает стать необычайно тернистым. И не только в связи со своей протяженностью – всего эстафете предстоит пройти более 137 тысяч километров по пяти континентам прежде она финиширует в Пекине на открытии ХХIХ Олимпийских игр 8-го августа текущего года. Есть причина и посущественней. Многие, наверно, заметили, что с тех пор, как олимпийский факел начал свое путешествие из Греции, спортсменов, несущих этот символ олимпийского движения, неотступно сопровождают крепкие китайские парни в голубых спортивных костюмах и бейсболках. Официально Пекин называет их «спутниками факела», однако эти «спутники» все как один входят в кадровый состав китайской военной полиции «Wujing», и готовы смести любого, кто станет на пути олимпийского огня. Благо дело они как настоящие «робокопы» владеют огнестрельным оружием, а заодно и всеми остальными боевыми искусствами. Присутствие их на церемонии обусловлено серьезными причинами. Олимпийский огонь вместо того, чтобы, как сказал президент МОК Жак Рогге, «нести за собой и сеять всюду поддержку пекинской Олимпиады», утонул в протестах против массовых репрессий пекинского режима в Тибете, преследования диссидентов и правозащитников Внутренней Монголии и собственно китайских регионов страны.

Особенно беспокойными оказались три последних этапа эстафеты олимпийского огня - в Лондоне, Париже и Сан-Франциско. Они сопровождались очень бурными выступлениями активистов движения в поддержку независимости Тибета, которые пытались добраться до олимпийского факела и потушить его. Так, в Лондоне между стражами порядка и представителями протибетских организаций произошли многочисленные стычки, в том числе и у премьерской резиденции на Даунинг-стрит, в результате которых арестовано несколько десятков человек. А в Париже угроза олимпийскому огню была настолько реальной, что организаторам эстафеты пришлось четырежды самим тушить факел и прятать его в автобусе. В Сан-Франциско олимпийский огонь вообще был доставлен на специальном автомобиле в засекреченное место под усиленной охраной, а время старта и маршрут держались в строжайшей тайне. Наученные горьким опытом власти Сан-Франциско решили не испытывать судьбу – там факелоносцы сразу после получения олимпийского огня скрылись в неизвестном направлении. Вместо 10-километровой эстафеты состоялась лишь небольшая пробежка по безлюдным улицам, куда едва ли могли забрести манифестанты. Для большей безопасности впереди спортсменов ехал броневик. А от церемонии прощания с огнем власти и вовсе решили отказаться: факел в условиях строжайшей секретности привезли в аэропорт и погрузили в самолет, который вскоре и вылетел в Аргентину… Наиболее организовано и тихо шествие олимпийского факела пока прошло только в Санкт-Петербурге и Алма-Ате, что вполне объяснимо.

Между тем к настоящему времени стало известно, что лидеры Евросоюза определенно намерены бойкотировать церемонию открытия Олимпиады в Пекине, соответствующую резолюцию уже одобрил Европарламент. Документ этот пока носит рекомендательный характер, но призывает глав государств не ездить в Пекин, если Китай не возобновит переговоры с Далай-ламой. Пекин, свою очередь, обвиняет Далай-ламу во всех смертных грехах, утверждая, что это именно с его помощью были организованы недавние массовые беспорядки в Тибете, унесшие по некоторым данным жизни более ста человек. Тем временем сам Далай-лама в очередной раз дал понять, что не нуждается в той поддержке, которую пытаются оказать ему европарламентарии и демонстранты. В этой связи он даже заявил: «С самого начала я поддерживаю Китай в качестве хозяина летних Олимпийских игр. Я считаю, что эта страна заслуживает право принять у себя Олимпиаду. И сегодня, даже несмотря на события, происходящие в Тибете, моя позиция остается прежней»… Такая вот получается запутанная история. Хотя, как мне кажется, распутать ее не так уж и сложно. Особенно если хотя бы поверхностно разобраться в том, что же на самом деле происходит в Китае вообще, и в оккупированном им Тибете в частности. Во всяком случае недавние кровавые столкновения в этой китайской провинции произошли совсем не случайно, и напоминали они скорее настоящее народное восстание.

Как известно, беспорядки в Тибете совпали с печальной для этой страны годовщиной: в марте 1959 года было потоплено в крови антикитайское восстание, после которого Тибет окончательно был включен в состав «единого и неделимого». Официальная Поднебесная трактует те события как «время демократических реформ», покончивших с остатками феодально-крепостного режима. Против чего же выступают тибетцы? В первую очередь многие из них по сей день не могут смириться с потерей независимости, что естественно. Кроме того, после оккупации 1951 года огромная по площади страна, равная примерно Казахстану, была разделена на несколько провинций, и, собственно, нынешняя провинция Тибет – это не более половины Тибета исторического. Но и это еще не все. По сути, начиная с 50-х годов китайское правительство проводит целенаправленный геноцид тибетского народа. Сначала он был «горячим» - когда были убиты и уничтожены иным способом десятки тысяч мужчин, женщин, детей, а сам Далай-лама с группой своих сторонников бежал в Индию. Вслед за этим наступил геноцид более хитрый, его еще называют «геноцидом вытеснения». Это означает, что политика Китая сейчас направлена на то, что вместо тибетцев Тибет был населен китайцами, их уже сейчас там проживает 8 миллионов человек против 6 миллионов тибетцев. По китайским планам, к 2020 году в Тибете должно будет жить не менее 20 миллионов китайцев… Поэтому Пекин усиленными темпами и вкладывает деньги в Тибет, в первую очередь строя железные дороги. Но и ассимиляция самих тибетцев идет полным ходом. Причем весьма искусно. Пример - обучение в китайской школе обходится в копейки по сравнению с тибетской, где за год обучения придется выложить не менее 500 долларов, что для этих мест дело почти неподъемное… 

Аналогичную политику имперский Китай проводит и в других национальных регионах страны. Так было и с Маньчжурией на севере Китая. Китайцы ее давно уже «переварили» окончательно и бесповоротно, вместе с языком, культурой и всем остальным. Немного сложнее ассимилирует Синьцзян-Уйгурский автономный округ, населенный тюрками-уйгурами, к тому исповедующими ислам. Но и здесь уйгуры поставлены перед жестким выбором: или будь нищим и полуголодным мусульманином, но сохраняй свои национальные и религиозные особенности, или становись «сытым» китайцем-коммунистом, имеющим право занимать государственные должности. Но с одним непременным условием: стал чиновником – путь в мечеть закрыт, а на родном языке можешь общаться разве что дома. И то не очень громко. Национальная концепция внутри Китая обсуждению не подлежит: «Одна страна – один народ». И главная проблема для окружающих Китай народов состоит в том, что эта и без того огромная страна с почти полуторамиллиардным населением потенциально способна в будущем включить в свои границы не только мятежный Тайвань, но и, к примеру, Восточную Сибирь (да и на Западную тоже), Казахстан, Приамурье и даже Сахалин с островами… Пока туда китайцы просто переселяются и вкладывают деньги, но через десятилетие-другое, глядишь, встанет вопрос и об автономии. Так что еще неизвестно – только ли по Тибету сейчас звонит колокол?…

Так или иначе, но ситуация вокруг пекинской Олимпиады все больше накаляется. Вот уже и в самом Китае начали разоблачать и обезвреживать банды террористов. Не далее как вчера спецслужбы КНР арестовали 45 членов двух террористических групп неких сторонников «Восточного Туркестана», подозреваемых якобы в подготовке терактов на Олимпийских играх-2008, включая похищения спортсменов. По словам представителя министерства общественной безопасности КНР У Хэпина, мишенями террористов были избраны отели для иностранцев, правительственные здания и военные объекты в Пекине и Шанхае. Террористы также готовились распылять в людных местах ядовитые газы, а вообще теракты должны были начаться уже в мае… «Арестованные дают признательные показания», - подчеркнул У Хэпин. Почему-то мне кажется, что террористы во всем признаются, за что их обязательно примерно …расстреляют. Скорее всего, публично. А чуть раньше китайское телевидение сообщало, что в одном из монастырей Тибета был найден целый арсенал оружия, при помощи которого буддийские монахи собирались разгромить многомиллионную армию Китая и свергнуть китайскую власть. Не думаю, однако, что сегодня китайскую власть кто-либо способен свергнуть… Да и бойкот Олимпиады в Пекине вряд ли осуществим. К слову, после бойкота олимпиад в Москве в 1980 году и в Лос-Анджелесе в 1984 году бывший президент МОК Х.-А. Самаранч запретил странам-членам МОК бойкотировать игры и внес в устав Олимпийского комитета статью об исключении из него той страны, которая выступит с бойкотом. Так что в случае предложения о бойкоте олимпийскому движению грозит неминуемый раскол, если не крах вообще.

Однако и без всякого раскола очевидно, что олимпийское движение в настоящее время оказалось в глубочайшем кризисе. Констатировать этот «медицинский факт» вчера был вынужден и сам президент Международного олимпийского комитета Жак Рогге. Он признал, что олимпийская эстафета не стала праздником, как планировал МОК. В связи со сложившейся ситуацией Рогге обратился к властям Китая с просьбой все-таки разобраться с фактами нарушения прав человека в своей стране. В ответ на это представитель министерства иностранных дел Китая Цзян Юй выступил с резким заявлением, смысл которого сводится к тому, что согласно Олимпийской хартии, спорт нельзя смешивать с политикой. 

Лично я с этим утверждением категорически не согласен и полностью разделяю точку зрения, высказанную кем-то на одном из форумов ВВС: «Спорт никогда не будет свободен от политики, потому что политика есть во всем. При этом я всецело поддерживаю демонстрантов и борьбу тибетского народа. У нас на глазах происходят события, похожие на то, что происходило на площади Тяньаньмэнь, а вы тут рассуждаете о «духе Олимпиады». А как насчет человеческого духа? Да к черту эту Олимпиаду, да здравствует Тибет!»

www.telegraf.by

----------


## Нока

*Сайт тибетской администрации прекратил работу из-за китайских хакеров*

НЬЮ-ДЕЛИ, 11 апр - РИА Новости. 
Информационный сайт тибетской центральной администрации в изгнании, где размещены данные о деятельности Далай-ламы и о Тибете, в пятницу прекратил работу, предположительно, из-за атаки хакеров, передает корреспондент РИА Новости. 

Проблемы у протибетского интернет сайта происходят на фоне непрекращающиеся акций протеста протибетских организаций против политики Китая в этой автономии. Ситуация в Тибетском автономном районе КНР обострилась 10 марта, когда в его административном центре Лхасе прошли несанкционированные демонстрации с требованием предоставления независимости Тибету. По официальным данным КНР, во время беспорядков погибли 19 человек, 623 получили ранения. 

Сайт, который представляет точку зрения на тибетскую проблему глазами тибетской диаспоры, недоступен с утра. 

Год назад хакеры предприняли атаку на этот сайт и десятки других ресурсов о Тибете, которые поддерживают независимость этой автономии от КНР. Работоспособность этих сайтов удалось восстановить только через несколько суток. Тогда в организации кибератак заподозрили Китай. 

Сообщения о попытках взлома правительственных компьютерных сетей китайскими хакерами приходят регулярно из разных концов света. Осенью прошлого года КНР подозревали во взломе компьютеров Пентагона. 

Последняя атака, которую, по данным индийской прессы, предприняли хакеры из Китая в отношении серверов индийского МИД, была предпринята в четверг. 

"Это обычное дело - все серверы регулярно пытаются взломать, и иногда это удается", - прокомментировал РИА Новости сообщение источник в индийском МИД. 

"Возможно, они и нашли что-то интересное для себя на наших интернет-ресурсах, но секретная информация хранится на серверах, отключенных от интернета, к ним нет доступа извне", - сказал собеседник агентства. 

www.rian.ru

----------


## Нока

*Олимпийские страсти переместились в Буэнос-Айрес* 

В Буэнос-Айресе проходит аргентинский этап эстафеты Олимпийского огня. Как и в других городах, церемония сопровождается повышенными мерами безопасности. 

Вдоль 13-километрового маршрута, по которому несут Олимпийский огонь, размещено несколько тысяч полицейских. Местонахождение самого факела до последнего момента держалось в тайне. 

Между тем, активисты, выступающие за независимость Тибета, пообещали властям сюрпризы. А члены запрещенного в Китае движения "Фалунгунь" зажгли свой собственный "факел прав человека", который они намерены пронести вдоль официального маршрута Олимпийского огня. 

Впрочем, демонстранты заявляют, что их протесты будут носить мирный характер. Однако после беспорядков во время проноса Олимпийского огня в Лондоне, Париже и Сан-Франциско власти Буэнос-Айреса ждут худшего. 

Кризис олимпизма? 

Буэнос-Айрес станет единственной остановкой Олимпийского огня в Южной Америке. Теперь факел ждут в Танзании, и, судя по всему, в этой стране тоже все пройдет не слишком гладко. 

Лауреат Нобелевской премии мира Вангари Маатаи, который должен был принять Олимпийскую эстафету, отказался от этой почетной обязанности. Повод все тот же - права человека в Китае. 

А власти Японии заявили, что не позволят китайским охранникам бежать рядом с атлетами, несущими огонь, как это происходило до сих пор. В Токио считают, что они провоцирует агрессию со стороны демонстрантов. 

Всего перед прибытием в Пекин на церемонию открытия Игр в августе факел побывает в 20 странах. 

Президент МОК Жак Рогге заявил в пятницу, что протесты в Лондоне, Париже и Сан-Франциско ввергли олимпийское движение в кризис. 

В своем выступлении в четверг Рогге обратился к Китаю с напоминанием о его моральных обязательствах по соблюдению прав человека, на что Пекин ответил пожеланием не смешивать спорт и политику. 

www.bbcrussian.com

----------


## Нока

*Райс и Штайнмайер обращаются с просьбой к Китаю* 

Госсекретарь США и министр иностранных дел Германии призвали Китай более откровенно рассказать, что  происходит в Тибете. 

Кондолиза Райс и ее немецкий коллега Франк-Вальтер Штайнмайер в пятницу попросили Китай успокоить международную общественность по вопросу о соблюдении прав человека в Тибете. Они посоветовали Пекину позволить большему числу иностранных журналистов и дипломатов  посетить Тибет.   

Райс и Штайнмайер также призвали Китай начать диалог с живущим в изгнании духовным лидером тибетцев Далай-ламой и с его представителями.

Кондолиза Райс считает, что Китай только выиграет, если применит более открытое отношение к лидерам Тибета.

Ранее в пятницу Пекин выразил возмущение резолюцией Палаты представителей США, осуждающей подавление волнений в Тибете и призывающей Китай к переговорам с Далай-ламой.

Представитель китайского МИДа назвала в пятницу резолюцию Палаты представителей «грубым вмешательством» во внутренние дела КНР и серьезным оскорблением китайского народа. По ее словам, американские законодатели «искажают историю и реалии Тибета» и игнорируют преступления, совершаемые сторонниками Далай-ламы.

Резолюция была принята Палатой представителей в минувшую среду при поддержке спикера Нэнси Пелоси.

www.voanews.com

----------


## Asanga

*Видеорепортаж Savetibet: "Мирные демонстрации тибетских беженцев в Дели"*
http://savetibet.ru/2008/04/12/tibetan_refugees.html
Еши Долма, член парламента, Тибетское правительство в изгнании: 10 марта этого года тибетцы, проживающие в Тибете, вышли с мирной демонстрацией протеста против нелегальной оккупации Тибета, выражая свое недовольство режимом, установленным китайским правительством. 

Это повлекло за собой целую волну протестов и демонстраций, которые продолжаются и по сей день. Китайцы бросили в тюрьмы тысячи тибетцев, сотни убиты. Мы не можем точно сказать, сколько человек погибло… Но мы слышали, что они закапывают в землю и погибших, и смертельных раненных – людей, чья смерть еще не подтверждена. Их закапывают вместе. 

У нас также есть информация, что в провинции Амдо молодые тибетцы уходят в горы. Единственное оружие, которое есть у них при себе – это камни. А у китайцев есть ружья, и какие-то особые пули. Они стреляют в тибетцев, и на теле остаются незаметные раны, почти без крови, но тело приобретает зеленоватый оттенок, и человек гибнет.

Мы требуем, чтобы правительства разных стран мира, Организация объединенных наций, независимые наблюдатели были допущены в Тибет, чтобы они могли беспристрастно оценить ситуацию в регионе и рассказать об этом миру.

Мы также требуем, чтобы международные здравоохранительные организации получили возможность посетить Тибет и помочь тибетцам, ведь сейчас там сотни раненных, и они не могут обратиться в китайские государственные клиники и больницы. Многие укрываются в домах, истекая кровью. Ситуация поистине катастрофическая.

Мы требуем, чтобы китайские власти прекратили кровопролитие и жестокие пытки, которым они подвергают их. И мы обращаемся ко всему миру – пожалуйста, помогите тибетцам, помогите Его Святейшеству Далай-ламе вступить в переговоры с китайским правительством, и урегулировать тибетский вопрос. Урегулировать его мирным путем...

----------


## Нока

*Комментарий: Организаторы летних Олимпийских игр в Пекине сами себя высекли* 

*Китай хотел провести "эстафету гармонии". Но какая может быть гармония, если страна-устроитель - диктатура, где критиков режима бросают за решетку и подавляют стремление меньшинств к автономии?* 


Чем отличается демократия от диктатуры? А тем, что демократия неуправляема. Люди, живущие в свободных демократических государствах, никому не позволяют предписывать им, что говорить и думать. Олимпийский огонь как символ мира и взаимопонимания между народами - свободный мир не приемлет этого пафоса. Во всяком случае, когда конечная цель этой "эстафеты гармонии" - Пекин. Олимпийский "факел славы" превратился в факел позора и раздора. Во всех городах мира олимпийский огонь встречают не ликующие, а протестующие толпы.

*Ситуация в Тибете стала поводом для протестов*

Правители Китая отказываются понимать, о чем речь. Для них срыв эстафеты Олимпийского огня в Лондоне, Париже и Сан-Франциско - это происки коварных тибетских сепаратистов. Но это - ложь. Ситуация в Тибете стала только поводом и запалом протестов. Критика в адрес Китая этим не ограничивается. Соблюдать права человека, обеспечить свободу СМИ, прекратить пытки и казни - вот требования, которые были начертаны на транспарантах в Лондоне, Париже и Сан-Франциско. Именно поэтому китайское руководство ввело жесткую цензуру на репортажи о продвижении "факела раздора".

Организаторы летних Олимпийских игр в Пекине сами себя высекли. Они планировали пронести Олимпийский огонь по вcем пяти континентам, мало того, вознести его на вершину Эвереста, чтобы продемонстрировать всему миру новый, современный Китай. Китай в качестве глобального игрока, которому по плечу любые задачи. Но в свободном мире люди привыкли думать сами, а не по указке сверху. Они сразу же увидели пропагандистскую ложь, злоупотребление олимпийской идеей и олимпийской символикой. 

*Символ Китая, который наводит страх*

Функционеры от спорта во всех странах могут сколько угодно это опровергать - никто их не слушает. Вознесение олимпийского огня на Эверест через охваченный волнениями Тибет люди воспринимают как совсем иной символ: символ Китая, который подавляет всех и вся, который наводит страх. И чем активнее протестуют или публично обижаются правители Китая, тем глубже врезается в память эта картина.

До летних Олимпийских игр осталось еще четыре месяца - достаточно времени для функционеров от спорта, чтобы в ходе бесконечных заседаний обсудить, что и где можно говорить спортсменам в Пекине, а что нельзя, какие явные или скрытые символы допустимы, а какие нет. Одно ясно уже сейчас: как бы идеально ни были организованы спортивные мероприятия, веселыми и радостными эти Олимпийские игры после такого то начала уже не будут. 

Функционеры любят говорить об олимпийском братстве, дружной олимпийской семье. Вот и давайте представим себе обычную семью, всех родственников, которые съехались на свадьбу. Если свадьба не задалась, можно ли заставить гостей  радоваться и веселиться по приказу? Вот также и с Олимпийскими играми. Остается надеяться, что Международный олимпийский комитет в будущем учтет этот урок при принятии решений, где проводить Игры.

Феликс Штайнер, обозреватель Deutsche Welle
www.dw-world.de

----------


## GROM

http://top.rbc.ru/society/12/04/2008/156915.shtml?print


Спортсменов с символикой Тибета выгонят с Олимпийских игр

Спортсмены, использующие символику Тибета на Олимпийских играх, будут дисквалифицированы и обязаны покинуть Пекин.

При этом, как сообщили представители оргкомитета Олимпийских игр в Пекине, запрет на тибетскую символику распространяется также на территорию олимпийской деревни, где будут проживать спортсмены.

Он коснется даже тех, кто разместит тибетский флаг или иную символику в своей комнате. В оргкомитете отметили, что подобные действия со стороны спортсменов будут расцениваться как провокационная пропаганда, передает SkyNews.

В Тибетском автономном районе КНР в середине минувшего месяца прошли очередные демонстрации против 57-летнего подчинения Тибета Китаю, которые переросли в погромы. Официальные власти Китая признали гибель в ходе столкновений с полицией около 20 человек, хотя тибетское правительство в изгнании заявило о гибели не менее 80 манифестантов. Нестабильная обстановка в Тибете поставила под угрозу проведение Олимпийских игр, которые должны пройти в Пекине с 8 по 24 августа с.г.

12 апреля 2008г.

----------


## Нока

*В Риге прошла акция "За свободный Тибет" * 

*В столице Латвии Риге 10 апреля у посольства Китая прошла мирная акция "За свободный Тибет", в которой приняло участие более 200 человек, среди которых члены парламента, общественные деятели, писатели, художники и музыканты.*
Как сообщили организаторы акции, цель мероприятия - символическое соединение жителей Латвии и народа Тибета  в общей акции мира. Именно Латвия может быть решающей точкой на мировой карте, которая заставит правительство Китая пересмотреть нынешнююю политику в Тибете, т.е. прекратить опеку над тибетцами и пытки политзаключенных, религиозное преследование и уничтожение древней культуры. Китай оправдывает свои действия говоря, что все происходит, чтобы улучшить уровень жизни народа Тибета, но массовые нарушения прав человека не должны остаться незамеченными и должны быть немедленно прекращены.

К собравшимся с речами обратились члены парламента и другие известные в
обществе люди. Музыканты осудили нарушения прав человека в Китае песнями. Участники собрания также пели мантры.

После выступлений к собравшимся прибыл в железной решетчатой клетке имитированный огонь олимпиады в Пекине.

По окончанию собрания все собравшиеся выстроились и взялись за руки формируя живой символический мост Латвия - Тибет. Во время собрания собирались подписи под обращением прекратить нарушения прав человека в Китае. Люди держали в руках флажки Латвии и Тибета. На плакатах были надписи на китайском, английском и латышском языках: "Свободу Тибету", "Говорите с Далай Ламой", "Ху Дзинтао, говорите с Далай Ламой", "Остановить геноцид", "Мир в Тибете!", "Мир в Тибете! Мир в людях, мир в Мире", "Освободить политзаключенных" и др.

*Фоторепортаж* http://www.epochtimes.com.ua/ru/arti...ew/2/6611.html

----------


## Нока

*Ангела Меркель планирует новую встречу с Далай-ламой* 

Далай-лама по-прежнему является желанным гостем в Германии. Немецкие политики, включая канцлера Меркель, готовы встретиться с духовным лидером Тибета, несмотря на протесты и давление со стороны Китая. 

Канцлер Германии Ангела Меркель (Angela Merkel) готова вновь встретиться с Далай-ламой. Духовный глава Тибета посетит Германию в мае текущего года. В это время Меркель будет находиться в Латинской Америке. "Однако я несомненно встречусь с Далай-ламой позже", - заявила канцлер в субботу, 12 апреля, в интервью газете Frankfurter Allgemeine Sonntagszeitung. 

Ламмерт встретится с Далай-ламой в Бохуме

Норберт ЛаммертКак сообщил в субботу еженедельник Spiegel, предстоящий визит Далай-ламы в Германию в очередной раз вызывает осложнения в германо-китайских отношениях. Председатель бундестага Норберт Ламмерт (Norbert Lammert), несмотря на протесты официального Пекина, намерен в мае встретится с Далай-ламой в Бохуме. О своем желании побеседовать с духовным главой Тибета заявил также глава внешнеполитической комиссии бундестага Рупрехт Поленц (Ruprecht Polenz).

По данным Spiegel, посольство КНР в Берлине потребовало от Ламмерта отказаться от запланированной встречи, китайский посол провел часовой телефонный разговор с главой бундестага на эту тему. Как сообщил еженедельник, Ламмерт на прошлой неделе направил письмо китайскому послу, в котором заявил о недопустимости попыток оказать давление на него, а также выразил "озабоченность нынешней ситуацией не только в Тибете, но и в других регионах Китая". 

Штайнмайер призывает к диалогу между Пекином и Тибетом

До этого министр иностранных дел Германии Франк-Вальтер Штайнмайер (Frank-Walter Steinmeier) во время визита в США призвал руководство Китая к диалогу с Далай-ламой. Пекин должен воспользоваться возможностью и установить контакты с представителями Тибета, которые не требуют независимости провинции и отрицают насильственные методы протеста, заявил Штайнмайер после встречи с Госсекретарем США Кондолизой Райс в Вашингтоне. 

По словам главы германского МИД, Китай должен проводить политику, способствующую снижению напряженности. Кроме диалога с культурными и религиозными представителями Тибета, по мнению министра, этому будет способствовать предоставление китайскими властями полной информации о подавлении недавних протестов в Тибете. 

Председатель КНР Ху Цзиньтао отклонил призывы к диалогу. Как сообщило государственное агентство Синьхуа, он обвинил Далай-ламу в "организации беспорядков" в Тибете с целью "саботажа" Олимпийских игр. По словам Ху Цзиньтао, Далай-лама должен отказаться от борьбы за независимость Тибета и от насилия. (сг)

www.dw-world.de

----------


## Ersh

*Закулисная сторона организованного кликой Далай-ламы движения «Восстание тибетского народа»*

Часть I: Зарождение движения "Восстание тибетского народа"

После произошедших 14 марта в г. Лхаса общественных беспорядков, вылившихся в избиения, погромы, грабежи и поджоги, все люди, у кого есть чувство справедливости, невольно спрашивают, почему произошли подобные насильственные преступления при благоприятной обстановке, характеризующейся стабильностью общественного порядка, и мирной и спокойной жизнью населения в Тибете. Кто же спровоцировал это насильственную акцию?

После предварительного расследования органов общественной безопасности Китая в последние дни, уже есть достаточные доказательство того, инцидент 14 марта является не единичным и случайным событием, он находится в тесной взаимосвязи с подстрекнутым и организованным кликой Далай-ламы, так называемым движением «Восстание тибетского народа», инцидент является важной составной частью данного движения

Зарождение движения "Восстание тибетского народа"

В последние годы в экономике и обществе Китая отмечается ровное и быстрое развитие, уровень жизни народных масс постоянно улучшается. 1,3 млрд. китайцев своей практикой сотворили «китайское чудо», привлекающее взоры всего мира. 

В 2008 году исполняется 30 лет со дня проведения политики реформы и открытости в Китае, а также будет проведена пекинская Олимпиада. Организация Олимпийских Игр, громкого международного спортивного события, тем более фокусирует внимание всего мира.

В это время, клика Далай-ламы, находящаяся в изгнании за рубежом Китая более 40 лет, также обращает «повышенное внимание» на Родину. Они сочли это шансом, более того «последним шансом», и решили провоцировать движение "Восстание тибетского народа" за рубежом с тем, чтобы «создать кризисную ситуацию в Китае путем побуждения, согласования действий на территории Тибета».

-- В мае 2007 года в столице Бельгии Брюсселе прошла «V международная конференция групп поддержки Тибета», организованная кликой Далай-ламы, на которой присутствовал первое лицо «тибетского правительства в изгнании» Самтонг Ринпоче и был принят «стратегический план», в котором предусматривается начало плана бойкота «движения Олимпиады».

-- Вслед за этим, организация «Независимость Тибета» в США выдвинула концепцию о «Восстании тибетского народа». Высшее руководство клики Далай-ламы вместе обсудило данную концепцию и пришло к общему заключению, что 2008 год является последним шансом добиться «Независимости Тибета». Им было принято решение воспользоваться «благоприятными возможностями» в преддверии пекинской Олимпиады организовать массовые беспорядки на территории Тибета всеми силами и способами.

-- В конце 2007 года в Индии прошла конференция, созванная организациями, выступающими за независимость Тибета, в частности «Конгрессом тибетской молодежи», «Ассоциацией тибетских женщин», «Движением свободных тибетских учащихся», на которой был объявлен ряд требований, касающихся «разрешения возвращения Далай-ламы в Тибет», «выхода китайцев из Тибета», «освобождения всех политзаключенных» и др. Они также угрожают за рубежом Китая провоцировать «Восстание тибетского народа» в случае, если китайское правительство не удовлетворит их требования. Для достижения этой цели нужно создать сеть контактов между изгнанными тибетцами за рубежом и тибетцами на территории Китая, и организовать согласованные акции сопротивления на территории Китая.

-- 4 и 25 января 2008 года в Нью-Дели /Индия/ прошла пресс-конференция, проведенная семью организациями, выступающими за независимость Тибета, на которой было обнародовано «Обращение с призывом о проведении движения «Восстание тибетского народа»». Это «Обращение» распространялось по более 100 интернет-сайтам. Игнорируя тот факт, что Тибет с давних времен является частью территории Китая, эта кучка людей носила вздор типа «Тибет и Китай являются двумя отдельными странами», «унаследование независимого и самостоятельного статуса Тибета представляет собой священный исторический долг тибетской нации», высказывала о том, что «КПК развернула агрессивное нападение на Тибет в 20-ом веке», делали ряд «предложений», в том числе «скорейшее приглашение Далай-ламы вернуться в Тибет», «выход КПК с территории Тибета», «отсутствие компетенции проведения Олимпиады до разрешения тибетского вопроса». По их словам «уникальная тибетское вероисповедание, культура и язык находятся в кризисном моменте полного уничтожения», объявив о том, что «будут проводить беспрерывное крупномасштабное движение «Восстание тибетского народа»», тщетно пытаясь сделать это движение «великим поворотом в истории борьбы за свободу Тибета». 

Для осуществления движения «Восстание тибетского народа» «Конгресс тибетской молодежи» и другие организации устроили два раза курсы подготовки, на которых вели занятия замспикер «Ассамблея тибетских народных депутатов» ГямрогДомар, председатель «Тибетского молодежного собрания» Цэван Ригдзинь, которые пропагандировали и разъяснили принцип и цель движения «Восстание тибетского народа», преподавали конкретные способы проведения насильственных и террористических операций.

С 3 по 10 февраля 2008 года Далай-лама, воспользовавшись случаем проведения религиознных мероприятий в индийском храме, во время которых он объяснял буддийский канон, руководил церемонией освящения и др., раздувал о том, что «хотя тибетский народ находтся под господством КПК, но их душа ориентируется на другую сторону».

Клика Далай-ламы также составил план действия, в котором предусмотрено проведение движения «мирного продвижения в Тибет» из-за рубежа Китая с 10 марта, организация «глобального восстания среди тибетцев, в том числе те, кто находятся на территории Тибета». План требует, чтобы «тибетцы всего мира просили отпуск на 10 марта, и вышли на улицу для участия в акциях протеста». В план также входит организация таких мероприятий, как «эстафеты факела свободы», «эстафеты факела во всем мире», «Дня действия во всем мире», а также нападение на здания зарубежных дипмиссий Китая, акции голодания и масштабные акции протеста. 

Как отметил официальный представитель Министерства общественной безопасности Китая, цель организованного кликой Далай-ламы т. н. движения «Восстание тибетского народа» состоит в подрыве обстановки социальной стабильности и сплоченности, в использовании Олимпиады для давления на центральное правительство Китая, чтобы добиться своих злостных политических целей. 

«Первоначальное значение слово «восстание» подразумевает ниспровержение действующей власти путем вооруженного насилия», заявил представитель МОБ Китая, добавив, что «Давайте попробуем задать себе вопрос, какая страна позволила бы подобное «восстание», провоцирующее центральное правительство? Какое правительство может смириться с такой акцией? 

Часть II: Неотрывная связь Далай-ламы с движением «Восстание тибетского народа»

Начиная с 10 марта, под тщательной организацией и «постановкой» клики Далай-ламы сторонники «независимости Тибета» провели ряд действий внутри Китая и за его рубежом..

За рубежом Китая

10 марта Далай-лама на очередных мероприятиях по случаю «49-ой годовщины Тибетского народного восстания» заявил, что «расправа китайского правительства с тибетцами, находящимися на территории Китая, в истекшие несколько лет стала еще более бешеной», что «привело к произвольному попиранию прав человека и ограничению свободы вероисповедания».

В тот же день состоялась церемония старта движения «мирный марш в Тибет», организованная «Конгрессом тибетской молодежи» и другими организациями, маршрут которого берет начало в индийском городе Дхарамсале и ведет в Тибет. Впоследствии акции были пресечены индийской полицией.

С начала акций насилия в Лхасе 10 марта по настоящий момент, 18 зданий зарубежных дипмиссий Китая подверглось насильственному нападению сторонниками «независимости Тибета» и членами международных организаций «поддержки независимости Тибет».

15 и 20 марта ряд организаций, в частности «Конгресс тибетской молодежи», организовал две дополнительных акций «мирного марша в Тибет».


http://russian.people.com.cn/31521/6387771.html

----------


## Ersh

*/Продолжение,*

На территории Китая

Во второй половине дня 10 марта около 300 монахов из храма Джэпун пытались ворваться на территорию города Лхасы провоцировать происшествия, игнорируя соответствующие статьи законодательства страны и уставы храма. Несколько дней спустя часть монахов Лхасы, нарушающих законы, не раз делали попытку выйти на улицы и сотворить беспорядки. 14 марта малочисленные антиобщественные элементы совершили серьезные насильственные действия и преступления, сопровождаемые избиением, погромами, грабежами и поджогами.

В период с 10 по 25 марта в районах компактного проживания тибетцев в ТАР и провинциях Сычуань, Цинхай и Ганьсу произошло 150 серьезных актов насилия, вылившиеся в избиения, погромы, грабежи и поджоги, в ходе которых пострадали и погибли большое количество милиционеров, офицеров и солдат вооруженной полиции Китая, а также простых граждан, тысячи жилых домов были сожжены.

«Серия событий по «независимости Тибета», произошедшая в марте текущего года в стране и за ее пределами, была организована и запланирована по «дорожной карте» движения «Восстание тибетского народа»», отметил представитель МОБ.

Факты показывают, что клика Далай-ламы является прямым организатором, разработчиком и руководителем движения «Восстание тибетского народа»:

-- Ответственное лицо движения «Свободных тибетских учащихся» на курсе подготовки заявил участникам курса о том, что Далай-лама является духовным лидером и стимулирующей силой «восстания», возглавляющий акции.

-- В день происшествия инцидента в Лхасе, 14 марта, Далай-лама сделал заявление о том, что «эти акции протеста являются излиянием смертельной ненависти тибетского народа в отношении действующего способа господства».

-- 16 марта на пресс-конференции Далай-лама сказал, что «протесты в Лхасе являются неизбежными последствиями намеренного и ненарочного проведения Китаем политики культурной очисткой в течение многих лет», «хотя Китай отправил армию для подавления данных акций, но тибетцы из Лхасы и других районов будут бороться до последнего момента».

-- Во второй половине марта Далай-лама провел собрание с участием ответственных лиц организаций «Тибетское молодежное собрание», «Ассоциация тибетских женщин», движением «Свободных тибетских учащихся», на котором обсуждали вопрос о реагировании на ситуацию в районе проживания тибетцев. 

Факты свидетельствуют, что клика Далай-лама напрямую связана с преступными действиями 14 марта, характеризующиеся избиением, погромами, грабежами и поджогами.

-- После вспышки инцидента в Лхасе первое лицо «тибетского правительства в изгнании» Самтонг Ринпоче провел экстренное собрание, на котором был обсужден вопрос о том, как руководить тибетцами добиться дальнейшего расширения «успехов революции», и объявлены требования о всемерной поддержке данной работы. На собрании также проведена координация работы «тибетского правительства в изгнании», «министерства безопасности», «министерства вероисповедания и культуры», «министерства внешней политики и информации», «министерства финансов» и других ведомств. 

-- Для дальнейшего укрепления руководства и соодействия «восстанию», в середине марта клика Далай-ламы создала «комитет тибетского сплочения» из семи человек, председателем комитета стал спикеа «Ассамблея тибетских народных депутатов» Гарма Чоэпэл. Как заявил комитет, он представляет «центральное правительство Тибета» и Далай-ламу, призван руководить изгнанными тибетцами в различных регионах и неправительственными организациями для проведения единых мероприятий в масштабе всего мира.

-- 22 марта «тибетское правительство в изгнании» обнародовало заявление в адрес всех тибетцев, находящихся в Китае и за его рубежом по движению «Восстание тибетского народа», в котором говорится о том, что «мирное восстание, прошедшее в этот раз в Тибете отличаетя особым величием и славой, оно имеет историческое значение, здесь дух и смелость тибетской нации проявляется в полной мере», «во благо достойного тибетцам счастья следует действовать по указаниям нашего великого политического и религиозного лидера Далай-ламы».

-- По данным компетентных органов, «министерство безопасности» клики Далай-ламы выделило специальные средства для организации движения «Восстание тибетского народа» и проведения деятельности в районах компактного проживания тибетцев внутри Китая.

11 марта «министерство безопасности» клики Далай-ламы провело торжество по случаю победы в узком круге, на котором выдавали премию организаторам и разработчикам инцидента 10 марта. По словам некого «официального лица», «движение «Восстание тибетского народа» только только стартовало, в дальнейшем будут одно за другим организованы различные мероприятия».

14 марта «тибетское правительство в изгнании» провело собрание с участием всех ведомств, на котором обязали «министерство безопасности» дальше провоцировать происшествия в тибетском районе.

17 марта был создан «спецкомитет вышего уровня по экстренному спасению Тибета» при клике Далай-ламы, который возглавляет представитель «министерства безопасности» Галонь. Главная задача комитета заключается в том, чтобы переправить главных участников в массовом беспоредке в Тибете вДалансалха, превратить действия, провоцирующие на открытые беспорядки, в подпольные «религиозные» акции для дальнейшего противодействия КПК. 

«Все это, и есть так называемый план «дня восстания» в рамках движения «Восстание тибетского народа», что находится в полном соответствии с установившейся расстановкой плана движения «Восстание тибетского народа»», отметил представитель МОБ Китая. По его словам, неопровержимые факты полностью свидетельствуют, что высказывания Далай-ламы о «неучастии, неподдержке насильственных и раскольнических действий» являются всего-навсего ложью, с которой он пытается обмануть людей. 

Часть III: Инцидент 14 марта является важной составной частью движения «Восстание тибетского народа»

«Обращение с призывом о проведении движения «Восстание тибетского народа»», переданное кликой Далай-ламы из-за рубежа, копия звукопродукции «выступления Далай-ламы от 10 марта 2008 г.», фотографии, снятые во время проведения раскольнических действий кликой Далай-ламы, компьютерное оборудование для связи с «министерством безопасности» «тибетского правительства в изгнании» и прочие вещи – таковы неопровержимые улики, найденные во время обыска в судебном порядке квартиры одного из главных лиц, подосланных кликой Далай-ламы для провоцирования, организации, планирования насильственных актов 14 марта в Лхасе.

Этот человек был задержан 15 марта в уголовно-процессуальном порядке по подозрению в причастности к раскольническим действиям и участии в серьезных массовых беспорядках 14 марта, вылившихся в избиения, погромы, грабежи и поджоги, по указке клики Далай-ламы. 

Обнародованные улики показывают, что в ноябре 2006 года он уже установил связь с неким представителем «министерства безопасности» «тибетского правительства в изгнании», и начал активно заниматься раскольническими действиями по указке и диктовке клики Далай-ламы:

-- Создание подпольной агентурной сети на территории Китая. После установления связи с названным представителем клики данное лицо под диктовкой клики поочередно подобрал 12 связистов в Тибете, создал строгую подпольную информационную сеть. Для обеспечения безопасности и конфиденциальности передачи информации контакты между людьми осуществляются с помощью псевдонимов и условного жаргона, в частности, «Далай» у них обозначается как «Дядя», «флаг льва со снежной горы» -- «юбка», «монахи из-за рубежа, незаконно пересекшие границы» -- «гости». 

-- Сбор разведывательной информации. В период с марта 2007 года по март 2008 года этот элемент костяка 36 раз связывался с представителем «ведомства безопасности» по телефону или с помощью электронной почты, получая от последнего сведения о действиях клики Далай-ламы за рубежом и указания по сбору соответствующей информации. Следуя приказам, он под псевдонимом и с помощью условного жаргона больше 200 раз устанавливал контакты с 12 связистами, собирая так называемую информацию по «разоблачению и критике монахов на территории Китая в отношении Далай-ламы», «охоте и убиванию животных в Тибете», «разрушению экологической обстановки Тибета» и др., и через Интернет отправляя ее за границу. Одновременно данный человек постоянно получал последнюю информацию о деятельности Далай-ламы за рубежом, записывал ее на компактах-дисках и распространял их по Тибету и другим районам.

-- Занятие агитационно-пропагандистской деятельностью для разжигания сепаратистского националистического настроения. В ходе организации кликой Далай-ламы движения «мирного марша в Тибет» в 2007 году данное лицо вместе со своими связистами состряпали «письмо с выражением моральной поддержки» клики по указке «министерства безопасности» и передали его представителю клики. Получив через последнего лица статью клики Далай-ламы, содержащую нападки на «Положение о религиозных делах» Китая, этот элемент костяка сделал с него копии и распространял их по троим главным храмам Лхасы. В октябре 2007 года ему же был передан диск от клики Далай-ламы с информацией о том, как Далай-лама был награжден в США, он же сделал с него копии, которые раздались в обществе через связистов. 

В период до и после инцидента 14 марта контакты между сторонами еще более учащались. В течение этого времени некий представитель «министерства безопасности» отправил данному лицу «Обращение с призывом о проведении движения «Восстание тибетского народа»» и другие документы, а последний занимался размножением подобных агитационных материалов и их распространением по Лхасе. После инцидента, сопровождаемого избиением, погромами, грабежами и поджогами, этот человек управлял своей агентурной сетью с тем, чтобы всеми возможными способами провести деятельность по сбору соответствующей информации для докладывания клике Далай-ламы. 

Данный подозреваемый в непосредственной причастности к организации, планированию и проведению инцидента 14 марта полностью признался во всех преступлениях: установлении связи с представителем клики Далай-ламы, и занятии национально- раскольнической деятельностью под его указкой и диктовкой.

Органы общественной безопасности Китая задержали ряд подозреваемых в поддерживании контактов с кликой Далай-ламы за рубежом, причастных к организации, планированию и участию в инциденте 14 марта. Предварительно выявлены направления деятельности внутри страны важных лиц «министерства безопасности» клики Далай-ламы.

Перед неопровержимыми доказательствами долгое время занимавшийся раскольнической деятельностью, раздувавший и подстрекнувший на инцидент 14 марта Нгагван Намгял наконец признался в преступлении, что он занимается раскольническими действиями в течение больше 20 лет. В 1989 году, будучи монахом храма Джэпун, Нгагван Намгял был наказан за причастность к массовым беспорядкам в. Лхасе. В период до и после инцидента 14 марта были отмечены чрезвычайно тесные «контакты» монаха с антиобщественными элементами. На основе признания и обвинения других участников насильственных акций он в конечном счете признался: «У меня 5 мелочных лавки в уезде Дюлун Дэцин г. Лхасы, где работают 6 человек, в том числе Буюн, Сомпа, бывшие заключенные, которые главным образом занимаются раскольнической деятельностью».

Расследование органов общественной безопасности показывают, что Интернет уже стал важным каналом издания указов кликой Далай-ламы. «Обращение с призывом о проведении движения «Восстание тибетского народа»», план действий в большинстве была распространена через Интернет.

Кроме того, появились и новые каналы сговора клики Далай-ламы с лицами на территории Китая, выступающие за независимость Тибета, схема выглядит так: установить первоначальные контакты через средства коммуникации и Глобальную сеть, договориться о времени одновременного прослушивания программ по каналу на тибетском языке радиостанции «Голос Америки», в эфире которых с помощью условного жаргона передаются указания из-за рубежа Китая, сообщается о соответствующих текущих обстоятельствах внутри Китая.

В целях расширения влияния насильственных действий клика Далай-ламы отправила специальных костяков на территорию Китая для распространения слухов и подкупа людей, не знающих истинную картину события, на избиения, погромы, грабежи и поджоги. Джолма из округа Линьчжи с большим сожалением рассказал, что «во второй половине дня 15 числа почти 50 человек, в том числе и я, вышли на улицу, проломали и разграбили несколько торговых точек в деревне Сюесинь, я ограбил несколько сотен юаней. 16 числа после обеда наша группа из более 60 человек опять собралась на пересечении села, один незнакомый человек объяснил нам маршрут действий, но едва мы избивали нескольких людей, как нас уже задержали». 

После актов насилия в Лхасе раскольническая сила за рубежом многократно звонили своим связистам в Ганьцзы-тибетском автономном округе провинции Сычуань, где компактно проживают тибетцы, подстрекая их к тому, чтобы «превратить акты в громкие события». Доказательства показывают, в последнее время раскольническая сила внутри страны и за рубежом непрерывно раздает и распространяет реакционную литературу, диски и рисунки в районе Ганьцзы, распускали слухи, все действия отличаются высокой степенью провокационности. Клика также постоянно выделяет своих людей на территории Китая и за его пределами, и дают им указания по организации сговора, планировки и раздувания на диверсионные раскольнические действия в районе Ганьцзы. Начиная со второй декады февраля сотрудники таможни г. Чэнду обнаружили и конфисковали большое количество агитационно-пропагандитских материалов о «независимости Тибета», отправленное из Индии в разные храмы и села в районе Ганьцзы. В последнее время «Конгресс тибетской молодежи» в свою очередь отдало приказ о проведении долгосрочной «партизанской борьбы» на территории автономного округа Ганьцзы.

Часть IV: Все факты обличили организованность насильственных актов

Во время беспорядков в Лхасе 14 марта все магазины, на двери которых висели хадаки «счастливо избежали погромы», а остальные магазины, на двери которых были отметки «Ｔ•Ｇ•Ｃ» -- аббревиатура «Восстание тибетского народа» на английском языке, были разграблены, даже сожжены дотла. В результате поджога в магазине "Yishion" в центре города погибли 5 молодых девушек. Предпринимая отвлекающий маневр и нанеся демонстративные удары, погромщики совершали акты насилия сразу же во многих местах, распространяли диверсионные действия, характеризующими избиением, погромами, грабежами и поджогами, в более крупном масштабе.

14 и 15 марта в уезде Сяхэ провинции Ганьсу тоже произошли общественные беспорядки, вылившиеся в избиения, погромы, грабежи и поджоги. На фотографиях, снятых на месте происшествий, четко видно, что почти во всех отрядах демонстрантов выделяются несколько влиятельных фигур с ярким внешним признаком: они либо носили черные ленты на голове, либо держали черные ленты в руке. А те, у кого на руке были повязки из черных лент или произносили лозунг с поднятой рукой, или держали в руке «флаг льва со снежной горы» или палки.
　　…………
Даже зарубежные СМИ приметили в этом событии кое-какую «путеводную нить»:

-- В статье, опубликованной в британской газете «Гардиан» пишется, что год проведения Олимпиады дал «тибетским нацистам» шанс на усиленные действия. Судя по времени проведения первых акций протеста, степени согласованности и дерзости действий, данное событие явно отличается большей организованностью, чем подобные действия в 1989 году. До сих пор, Далай-лама не предпринимал никаких усилий по пресечению акций протеста.

-- В статье, обнародованной в российской газеты «РБК daily» сообщается, что произошедшее в Лхасе событие произвело ошеломляющее впечатление на некоторых аналитиков. Специалисты склонны к мнению, что это тщательно спланированная провокационная акция в адрес Китая извне, главная цель которой заключается в подрыве эффективных диалогов между властью КПК и тибетцами, раздувании большей ненависти и несправедливости, и попытке возбудить как можно больше людей осуждать действия китайского правительства. 
　　…………
Ряд фактов в полной мере доказывает, что произошедшие в г. Лхаса общественные беспорядки, вылившиеся в избиения, погромы, грабежи и поджоги, являются частью акций движения «Восстание тибетского народа», они инспирированы именно кликой Далай-ламы и сепаратистскими силами, выступающими за независимость Тибета.

Представитель Министерства общественной безопасности Китая выразил надежду, что «люди всего мира будут с повышенным вниманием следить за различными действиями, организованными кликой Далай-ламы и силами, выступающими за независимость Тибета. Ложь не может скрыть правду, в конечном счете факты со все большей убедительностью разоблачат подлинную физиономию клики Далай-ламы, замышляющей расколоть Родину».-о-

http://russian.people.com.cn/31521/6387771.html

----------


## Нока

*Конфликт в Тибете: факты и пропаганда*

Почти месяц продолжаются известные события в Тибете и вокруг него. Причины конфликта, как отмечают наблюдатели – это недовольство тибетцев политикой окитаивания, разрушения их традиций, подавления религии, навязывания социализма и модернизации (например, Почему взбунтовались тибетцы? Впечатления очевидца; Картина мира: Буддизм и коммунизм). Тибетцы рискуют стать нацменьшинством на собственной земле. Пример – другие народы КНР: маньчжуров на их землях сейчас лишь несколько процентов населения; монголов во Внутренней Монголии около 18%; мусульман в Синьцзяне почти столько же, сколько ханьцев...

Об истинном положении в Тибете больше всех знает, конечно, китайское руководство. Оно говорит, что беспорядки организованы Далай-ламой и его окружением при помощи зарубежных сил, а китайский народ (включая тибетцев) против бунтовщиков. Если это так, логично было бы обеспечить гласность: пусть правда триумфально подтвердится! Но мы видим обратное: Пекин ввел беспрецедентные меры секретности и организовал пропагандистскую кампанию. Монахов арестовывают лишь за наличие электронных средств связи, контакт с Тибетом почти отсутствует, иностранцев туда пускают выборочно, Интернет фильтруют, СМИ под цензурой. Нежелательные зарубежные сайты подвергаются вирусным атакам из Китая, причем не только для дезорганизации, но и для выяснения адресов "внутренних врагов".

Официальная китайская пропаганда действует грубо и напористо. Направлена она, прежде всего, на жителей КНР. Недавно это было повторение одних и тех же клише, а в последнее время появилась аргументация. Она весьма своеобразна: факты вырываются из контекста, передергиваются, перемежаются лозунгами и вымыслами. Неискушенному читателю трудно понять, где правда, а где нет, в итоге он все принимает на веру. Вот характерные примеры: Далай-лама говорит, что в прошлом Тибет был независимым государством – значит, он призывает к независимости; восхищается тибетским народом – значит, одобряет беспорядки в Лхасе; использует пекинскую олимпиаду для "пропаганды просьбы тибетцев" – значит, хочет сорвать олимпиаду; возникли организации, выступающие за независимость Тибета – значит, это дело рук его "клики"; в Тибете и за границей планируются мирные выступления, их поддерживают зарубежные организации – значит, последние повинны в бунте и "сепаратизме"; из Тибета за рубеж поступают сведения о "разоблачении и критике" монахов, нарушении экологии – значит, создана агентурная сеть, которая собирает развединформацию; запрещенные издания и фотографии попадают в Тибет – значит, эта сеть занимается доставкой "реакционных материалов" и "сепаратистской агитацией". Даже не зная фактов, легко понять логическую несостоятельность таких "аргументов". Недавно показали партию боевого оружия, якобы конфискованного в монастырях. И опять осечка: почему это оружие не стреляло во время стычек?

Агрессивность и некорректность методов пропаганды свидетельствуют о ее несостоятельности. Но такая пропаганда эффективна. Как говорил один исторический персонаж, "ложь, повторенная тысячу раз, становится правдой". Те, кто используют такие методы, рапортуют о консолидации китайцев в поддержку курса КПК и рассчитывают на успех в Тибете: местным коммунистам приказано усилить "патриотическое воспитание" монахов, пропаганду против "феодального прошлого" Тибета и современных "сепаратистов". Но там-то люди знают правду. Так что результатом станет дальнейшее отчуждение тибетцев от Китая.

Российские СМИ в целом дают объективную картину событий. Но во многих из них проводится четкая линия: КНР борется с сепаратизмом, организованным США через Далай-ламу, события в Тибете написаны по тому же сценарию, что в Косово и Боснии (но, конечно, не в Абхазии и Южной Осетии). Аргументы те же, что в пекинской пропаганде. Примечательно, что такой трактовки придерживаются как левые, так и некоторые правые и евразийские СМИ. В ходу коммунистические байки о том, что Тибет из "мрачного средневековья" вышел на светлый путь модернизации, а реакционеры толкают его назад к "крепостному рабству". Но ведь именно так большевики "доказывали" необходимость уничтожения "эксплуататорских классов", религий и всей старой России. А теперь это транслируют СМИ, декларирующие правую ориентацию, православие и традиционализм! Подспорьем становятся цитаты из журналистской книги "Вознесение в Шамбалу", в которой есть ряд натяжек и ошибок (например, о ритуальных убийствах в буддизме).

Уровень компетентности некоторых экспертов и аналитиков просто удивляет. События в Тибете – это, оказывается, часть плана США по дезинтеграции Китая. Интересно, а зачем Америке разрушать страну, являющуюся одной из опор ее экономики? Конечно, Запад использует конфликт для давления на КНР, но старается не "перегибать палку". Эта политика приносит ему больше пользы, чем следование указаниям из Пекина. Самое трогательное, когда китайские штампы из наших СМИ берут СМИ китайские, но уже как компетентное мнение российских аналитиков… На многих форумах и в блогах нежелательные мнения топятся во флуде, пропаганде, либо игнорируются, либо стираются, либо дискуссии переводятся на другую тему.

Известно, что в России есть прокитайское лобби – от структур, имеющих прибыль от торговли и проектов в КНР до доморощенных маоистов. Идеи Мао Цзэдуна все более популярны, но мало где можно узнать, что безоглядная поддержка КНР в противовес США – ошибка, что обе страны – в лучшем случае, конкуренты России.

Западные СМИ, имеющие больше источников информации, передают и больше фактов о Тибете. Вместе с тем, они раздувают тему прав человека, хотя суть проблемы не в этом, а в угрозе гибели уникальной тибетской цивилизации. По привычке они делают неправомерные параллели с СССР. Западные СМИ совершают технические ошибки, которые успешно использует пекинская пропаганда. Открыт сайт "против CNN", позиционируемый как независимый. Эти ошибки там тщательно фиксируют, а рядом гневно повторяют официальную пропаганду.

Какие можно сделать выводы? Обещания Пекина предоставить факты об организации беспорядков Далай-ламой так и не выполнены. До сих пор не опровергнуты сведения о разрушении тибетской культуры и религии, китайских провокациях, приведших к кровопролитию, больших потерях тибетцев убитыми, ранеными и арестованными, массовых арестах тех, кто учился в Индии и добровольно вернулся, пытках в тюрьмах, голоде в блокированных монастырях.

Китайское руководство не желает признать ошибочность своей политики в Тибете. Если исключить личные амбиции руководителей, этому можно дать лишь одно объяснение: взят курс на окитаивание тибетцев если не этнически, то цивилизационно. Можно ожидать, что пропаганда и манипулирование информацией будут продолжаться. Чтобы разобраться в этом, надо опираться на факты, а не аналитику уровня "Тибет – Грузия – Косово". Историю Тибета надо изучать не по сочинениям охотников за сенсациями, а по серьезным трудам (например, Шакабпа В.Д. 2003. Тибет: политическая история. С.-Петербург; Андреев А.И. 2006. Тибет в политике царской, советской и постсоветской России. С.-Петербург). Это поможет понять истинную суть конфликта.

Семен Китаев
www.savetibet.ru

----------


## Нока

*Олимпийский огонь высветил темные стороны китайской политики* 

*Протесты, которые сопровождают всемирную эстафету олимпийского огня к летней Олимпиаде в Пекине, остаются главной темой комментариев мировой печати.*
В частности, британская газета "Дейли телеграф" по данному поводу пишет:

Олимпийские игры 2008 года привлекли внимание к темным сторонам политики КНР. В частности, речь идет о поддержке Пекином кровавого режима в Судане, об аресте правозащитника Ху Цзя и нелепых заявлениях относительно личности Далай-ламы, которого китайские власти называют  "волком в овечьей шкуре". Правящая в КНР коммунистическая партия будет без сомнения и в будущем угнетать Тибет и даже может ужесточить преследования оппозиции после завершения Олимпийских игр.

Однако эстафета олимпийского огня выбила почву из-под ног тех, кто выступает в защиту этой Олимпиады. Сильные мира сего вынуждены теперь решить для себя вопрос, примут ли они участие в церемонии открытия пекинской Олимпиады, или нет. Китайская сторона попыталась использовать Олимпийские игры в собственных политических целях. Поэтому Пекин не должен удивляться, если ему ответят тем же.

Леволиберальная французская газета "Либерасьон" комментирует продолжающийся спор между сторонниками и противниками бойкота пекинской Олимпиады:

Да здравствуют Олимпийские игры! Всего за пару недель эстафета олимпийского огня продемонстрировала всему миру, что представляет  собой современный Китай. Даже те из членов МОК, которые окончательно оторвались от реальности, заметили теперь, что права человека в Китае находятся явно не в олимпийской форме. Духовный лидер Тибета Далай-лама прав, когда призывает не отказываться от участия в Пекинской Олимпиаде. Китай угодил в собственную ловушку. Благодаря Олимпийским играм, китайская действительность стала темой газетных заголовков и телевизионных выпусков новостей. Поэтому: "Да здравствуют Олимпийские игры!"

Издающаяся в Нидерландах газета "Трау" высказывает такое мнение:

Китай сам превратил эстафету олимпийского огня в событие мирового значения. Тот, кто делает столь громкие заявления и намеревается пронести олимпийский факел через Тибет, должен принимать в расчет и вполне демократические протесты. Дипломатическому давлению на Китай должны сопутствовать и вполне конкретные требования.

Так, Европейский парламент занял в своей резолюции однозначную позицию, призвав страны ЕС рассмотреть вопрос о бойкоте торжественной церемонии открытия Олимпиады в Пекине. Кроме того, парламент призывает Пекин к диалогу с Далай-ламой. Было бы неплохо, если бы главы европейских стран присовокупили к этому требование об освобождении китайских диссидентов.

Кроме того, властям Китая следует обеспечить свободный доступ к интернету не только в олимпийской деревне, но и по всей стране. Только сама КНР способна остановить всемирные протесты с помощью гуманной и демократической политики.

www.dw-world.de

----------


## Юрий Никифоров

http://buddhismofrussia.ru/books/158/

----------


## Нока

*Далай лама приехал в США* 
Владимир Козловский 
Би-би-си, Нью-Йорк  

Нынешний визит XIY Далай ламы в США совпал с бурной дискуссией по поводу летней Олимпиады в Пекине. 
Многие призывают президента Буша бойкотировать, по крайней мере, церемонию открытия Игр в знак протеста против политики Пекина в Тибете, гонений на движение "Фалуньгун" и поддержки, которую КНР оказывает суданскому, бирманскому и северокорейскому режимам. 

Все три кандидата в президенты США и многие члены конгресса во главе со спикером палаты представителей демократкой Нэнси Пелоси занимают в этом вопросе жесткую позицию. Они настаивают на том, чтобы Пекин вступил в переговоры с Далай ламой, который говорит, что хочет не отделения Тибета, а широкой автономии. 

Их оппоненты доказывают, что бойкоты в принципе неэффективны, а в данном случае еще и усилят в Китае националистические настроения. Буш, судя по всему, пока склоняется ко второй точке зрения. 

Духовный лидер тибетцев сейчас находится в Сиэтле, куда его пригласили на пятидневную конференцию под девизом "Семена сострадания". 

Американские газеты отметили, что перед приездом в США он высказался против бойкота пекинской Олимпиады. 

"С самого начала мы поддерживали Олимпийские игры, - заявил он в Японии. - Правительство меня демонизирует. Я всего лишь человек. Я не демон". 

Далай лама выразил сожаление по поводу беспорядков, возникших за день до его приезда в Сан-Франциско на пути следования олимпийского огня и сопровождавшихся громкими перепалками между критиками пекинского курса и местными китайцами, которые им вполне довольны. 

В день его прилета в Сиэтл Далай ламу встречали везде усиленные наряды полиции, но ни протибетские, ни прокитайские демонстранты на улицах не показывались, и его встречали лишь толпы поклонников. 

В пятницу он выступил на семинаре в дворце спорта Key Arena, куда его сопровожал кортеж полицейских мотоциклистов и конная полиция. Охрана обыскивала сумки и не пускала людей с флагами и транспарантами. Представляя Далай ламу собравшимся, устроители конференции избегали темы Тибета, хотя когда один из них многозначительно заметил, что "мир знает правду", зал разразился аплодисментами. 

Если на открытии конференции Далай ламу слушали примерно 7 тысяч человек, то в субботу, когда он выступил на местном стадионе, туда съехалось более 50 тысяч. У пары входов демонстрировали сторонники Пекина из числа студентов университета штата Вашингтон, раздававших листовки с перечислением благ, которые, по их мнению, принесли Тибету китайцы. 


Тут же продавали значки их оппоненты из организации "Студенты за свободный Тибет", которые до этого развесили транспаранты с критикой Пекина на сан-францисском мосту через пролив Золотые ворота. 
Сидя на сцене в красном кресле, Далай лама произнес 45-минутную речь, в которой призвал мир к отказу от ядерного оружия, проповедовал ненасилие и заявил, что XXI столетие должно стать "веком диалога". 

Мэр Сиэтла Грег Никелс планирует преподнести Далай ламе ключи от города, а местный университет присвоит гостю почетную докторскую степень. 

19 апреля Далай лама выступит в Мичиганском университеле в Энн-Арборе, а на следующий день - в Колгейтском университете в г. Хэмилтон в штате Нью-Йорк. 

"Здесь ему будет безопаснее", - заметила мне живущая в Нью-Йорке юная тибетская эмигрантка, просившая не называть ее имени. "Почему?" - спросил я. "Потому что Америка дальше от Китая, чем Индия", - объяснила она. 

С 1959 года Далай лама проживает в изгнании в Индии. 

www.bbcrussian.com

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

http://portal-credo.ru/site/?act=comment&id=1377
Портал Credo.ru
*"Раскольники-буддисты" против "всеобщей гармонии" под властью КПК*

Сообщения, поступающие из Большого Тибета (так называется историческая территория, разделенная маоистским руководством Китая между Тибетским автономным районом (ТАР) и соседними провинциями Ганьсу, Сычуань и Цинхай), напоминают сводки новостей из зоны оккупации, где началось всенародное национально-освободительное восстание. А разгорелось это пламя от двух скромных манифестаций в начале марта по случаю 49-й годовщины Тибетского народного восстания: власти Лхасы пресекли выступление 9 монахов и двух мирян из монастыря Сера, а также стихийное шествие монахов из расположенного в предместье столицы ТАР монастыря Дрепунг. 

Спустя две недели все входы и выходы Лхасы перекрыты вооруженной милицией, задерживающей всех, кто направляется не к себе домой, продолжаются поквартирные обыски, в ходе которых в первую очередь забирают всех "неблагонадежных" из числа известных активистов и бывших политзаключенных (а если не застают, то забирают семью или даже лиц, не являющихся членами семьи). Из Лхасы и Тибетского автономного района по указаниям властей, "исходя из интересов личной безопасности иностранцев в Лхасе", удалены иностранные журналисты и блоггеры, тогда как в других местах проезд в тибетские поселения и монастыри перекрыли блокпосты вооруженной милиции Китая. Ежедневно поступает информация о новых задержанных и "сдавшихся властям" тибетцах, подозреваемых "в причастности к беспорядкам", причем в официальных данных говорится о 24 арестованных, а неофициальные источники сообщили о 600 монахах, переброшенных самолетами в тюрьмы соседней провинции Сычуань. 

Даже в удаленных от центра тибетских поселениях скромные выступления нескольких монахов быстро переходят в многотысячные шествия к зданиям правительственных учреждений, и бессильная прекратить их уездная милиция вызывает подкрепления из центра. По вечерам стороны разносят убитых и раненых, чтобы на следующий день вновь сойтись в центре Лхасы – солдаты стреляют в воздух или швыряют гранаты со слезоточивым газом, тибетские скотоводы отвечают градом камней... Во вторник, 18 марта, кризис дошел до самых верхов: обычно умеренный премьер Госсовета КНР Вэнь Цзябао выступил с обвинениями в адрес тибетской эмиграции, приписав организацию всех протестных выступлений "клике Далай-ламы", на что Далай-лама отозвался в таком духе: пусть хоть мои анализы исследуют, если настолько жаждут обнаружить следы участия в митингах протеста. 

"Мы вступили в кровопролитную и ожесточенную борьбу с кликой Далай-ламы, борьбу с врагом не на жизнь, а на смерть", - заявил на следующий день, 19 марта, секретарь комитета компартии ТАР Чжан Цинли, призвавший массы единодушно сплотиться в крепостную стену, чтобы достичь полной победы в битве с врагом, для обличения которого чиновник прибег к извлеченной из подвалов времен "культурной революции" риторике политических экстремистов."Далай-лама – это волк в монашеской рясе, монстр с человеческим лицом и сердцем животного", - сказал вожак коммунистов.

Можно отчетливо выделить две причины, почему вялотекущий и застарелый тибетский конфликт достиг подобной остроты именно в эти дни. Со времени Тибетского народного восстания 10 марта 1959 года прошло 49 лет. Полвека, которые провели Далай-лама и его правительство, в изгнании – это немалый срок, однако тибетцы-эмигранты с участью своей родины не смирились. Естественно было ожидать их выступлений в преддверии Олимпиады в Пекине, которая сама по себе должна стать исторической датой для Китая. 

Во-вторых, пекинские власти решили, что 2008 год, обозначенный тибетскими астрологами как неблагоприятный для Далай-ламы, в жизни которого начался новый цикл буддийского календаря, непременно должен использоваться для создания всецело подчиненного государственным интересам механизма передачи высшей религиозной власти в буддизме. Буддисты верят, что ушедший из этого мира учитель может, чтобы продолжить передачу знаний и текстов, вернуться в новом рождении. Существует специальная система выявления переродившегося Далай-ламы после смерти предыдущего. Специальная комиссия из влиятельных лам, основываясь на известных им признаках, находит среди тибетских детей того, кто признается перерожденным наставником верующих. В соответствии с этой древней традицией, Далай-лама XIV, как было до сих пор, отнюдь не очередной религиозный деятель, а 14-е явление одного и того же духовного лидера. 

Пекин уже проводил партийные эксперименты в сфере, связанной с поиском новых реинкарнаций основных персонажей тибетского буддизма, таких как Далай-ламы, панчен-ламы и кармапы, но его опыты завершились провалом. Особенно неприятной стала история с тибетским мальчиком, которого по указанию властей признали 11-м перерождением панчен-ламы и который живет теперь в Пекине, повторяя, что "китайский народ, включая все его этнические группы, может жить счастливо только под руководством КПК". Тибетцы внутри Тибета называют его панчен-зума – "фальшивый панчен", говорят, что он вообще покончил с собой, а настоящий панчен-лама живет в Индии. Местонахождение другого мальчика, признанного Далай-ламой в качестве перерождения Панчен-ламы Х, власти не раскрывают уже в течение многих лет, утверждая, что он ведет "обычную жизнь", однако теперь президент Джордж Буш может, в соответствии с предложением комиссии США по международной религиозной свободе, попросить у Пекина встречи с ним, когда будет гостить на Олимпийских играх.

Политические активы однопартийного режима оказались невелики и 18 июля 2007 года в стране была принята директива № 5 государственного управления по делам религии КНР под предельно бюрократически-светским названием: "Меры по управлению реинкарнациями живых будд в тибетском буддизме". Директива запретила тибетским ламам с 1 сентября возвращаться из мира мертвых без разрешения пекинских чиновников. "Когда реинкарнируемый живой будда наследует предшественнику, представитель выдающей разрешение организации зачитывает текст разрешения, а соответствующая буддийская ассоциация выдает сертификат живого будды. Единообразный образец удостоверения живого будды утверждается Всекитайской буддийской ассоциацией и подается для записи в Государственное управление по делам религий", - гласит, в частности, статья 10. Если кто-то вознамерится в нарушение данной директивы "самовольно производить реинкарнацию живых будд", гласит следующая, 11-я, статья, то управление по делам религии "должно налагать на частных лиц и организации административные наказания; при составе уголовного преступления должно вестись законное преследование для привлечения к уголовной ответственности".

С целью продвижения этой директивы власти затеяли уроки патриотического воспитания для госслужащих из числа тибетцев, включая учителей. Когда же Далай-лама заявил, что в таком случае может назначить преемника еще при жизни или провести референдум по вопросу о самом сохранении института Далай-лам, пекинские идеологи усилили работу в монастырях, требуя от монахов твердого согласия со своей бюрократической инициативой. Тибетские религиозные комиссары, как называют местных представителей патриотического Единого фронта, важного идеологического органа, отвечающего за доведение до рядовых верующих постановлений компартии Китая, ответили обвинениями в нарушении буддийской традиции. В результате этой пропагандистской активности не только обыватели в Европе, но и рядовые тибетские скотоводы, не особенно разбирающиеся в исходящей от Пекина бумажной туфте, узнали о новых действиях против Далай-ламы. В августе скотовод Ронгье Адрак вырвал у выступавшего на церемонии открытия ежегодного фестиваля конных скачек в провинции Сычуань китайского чиновника микрофон и спросил у тибетцев, хотят ли они возвращения Далай-ламы и Панчен-ламы. Толпа дружно ответила "да", а затем отправилась к зданию милиции требовать освобождения арестованного пастуха. Протесты, во время которых в регионе ставили свои палатки семьи скотоводов с удаленных пастбищ, прекратились только через неделю – и то из-за угрозы применения силы со стороны введенных в уезд подразделений вооруженной милиции, которая, в отличие от обычной, имеет армейскую структуру и бронетехнику. Ронгье Адрак был приговорен к 8 годам тюрьмы - как говорилось в обвинении, он публично "подстрекал к расколу страны и подрыву ее целостности";вместе с ним - за пересылку фотографий и информации о событии зарубежным организациям - были осуждены еще трое. 

Но эта скандальная история ничему не научила Пекин – возможно, потому, что партийные деятели на местах, чтобы не получить выговор, предпочитают не тревожить центр плохими вестями. На 17-м съезде компартии впервые публично заговорили о необходимости вести партийную работу в сфере религии, формировать отряды "богословов-патриотов", готовить для грядущей Олимпиады "религиозных добровольцев", которые сопровождали бы в храмы иностранных гостей и спортсменов. 

На официальном уровне Далай-лама объявлен носителем splittism’a - этот термин переводят на русский имеющим явную религиозную коннотацию словом "раскол". Очевидно, "раскол" в условиях капиталистического Китая, руководимого компартией, означает вовсе не отказ от идей классовой борьбы, поскольку от них отказалась и сама компартия, говорящая о построении "гармоничного общества". "Раскольническая" деятельность Далай-ламы – это отказ от "гармонии", подразумевающей единство и сплоченность вокруг партийной идеологии, от признания "сертификатов живых будд" в качестве последнего свидетельства религиозной истины. Говоря, что события в Лхасе "в очередной раз обнажают раскольническую сущность клики далай-ламы", пекинское руководство попросту лицемерит, не заявляя прямо, что это не синоним сепаратизма, призывающего к отделению части государства, а диссидентство в его изначальном смысле, отход от господствующей и "единственно верной" идеологии. 

Пекинскому руководству следует учесть, что события в Тибете, начавшиеся с относительно замкнутых "инцидентов 310 и 311", как назывались в официальных текстах мирные манифестации монахов 10 и 11 марта, по его собственной инициативе переходят в перманентную войну на религиозной почве. Солидарное сопротивление тибетских поселений и монастырей способно не только оттянуть на себя огромные силы вооруженной милиции и армии, но и заставить олимпийских спонсоров прекратить [отношения? - Д.К.] со страной, проливающей кровь жителей оккупированной ею территории, карая их за религиозные убеждения. Приобретая опыт сражений с вооруженной милицией, "раскольники" становятся сильнее, тогда как пекинское руководство рискует бойкотом Олимпиады, за успешное проведение которой, между прочим, высказался и Далай-лама.

*Николай Валерьев*

----------


## Аньезка

*Далай-лама просит мира*

Прибывший с визитом в США Далай-лама призвал американцев к терпимости

Духовный лидер тибетцев Далай-лама продолжает свое пребывание в США, куда он прибыл для участия в конференции под девизом «Семена сострадания». В ходе своего визита он уже успел совершить несколько публичных выступлений, во время которых призвал американцев к терпимости и выступил против бойкота Олимпиады в Пекине. Вместе с тем он заявил о необходимости отказа от ядерного оружия и установления всеобщего политического диалога.

Несмотря на то, что еще перед вылетом в США Далай-лама официально опроверг подозрения в политическом характере своего визита, меры безопасности, предпринятые в Сиэтле в связи с его прибытием, указывали на обратное.

«Мой главный пункт: мы не против вас. И я не стремлюсь к отделению»

В день прилета духовного лидера Тибета в США его встречали усиленные наряды полиции на случай возможных беспорядков. Однако ни протибетские, ни прокитайские демонстранты себя так и не проявили.

В пятницу Далай-лама выступил на семинаре во дворце спорта Key Arena, куда был также доставлен в сопровождении кортежа полицейских мотоциклистов и конной полиции. В общей сложности выступление собрало около 7 тыс. зрителей.

На входе сотрудники охраны обыскивали сумки и не впускали людей с флагами и транспарантами. Представляя Далай-ламу, организаторы встречи обошли тему Тибета. Однако, как сообщило ВВС, когда один из них многозначительно заметил, что мир знает правду, зал разразился аплодисментами.

Выступая перед слушателями, Далай-лама выразил сожаление по поводу беспорядков, которые возникли за день до его приезда в Сан-Франциско на пути следования олимпийского огня и сопровождались громкими акциями протеста.

На следующий день он произнес 45-минутную речь на местном стадионе, куда съехалось уже более 50 тысяч слушателей. В ней он призвал мир к отказу от ядерного оружия, проповедовал ненасилие и заявил, что XXI столетие должно стать «веком диалога».

Позднее, отвечая в эфире телеканала NBC News на вопрос журналистов, хочет ли он всемирного бойкота Олимпиады в Пекине этим летом, Далай-лама ответил «нет».

Когда ему задали вопрос, считает ли он необходимым, чтобы мировые лидеры, в том числе США, бойкотировали церемонию открытия Олимпийских игр в знак поддержки Тибета, Далай-лама сказал: «Это зависит от них».

«Очень важно прояснить ситуацию, и не только в случае с Тибетом», – добавил он, подчеркнув, что в Китае соблюдение прав человека, как и его свобод, является недостаточным. При этом, отвечая на вопрос, что он хотел бы сказать китайским властям, Далай-лама заявил: «Мой главный пункт: мы не против вас. И я не стремлюсь к отделению».

Вместе с тем, правительство Китая продолжает видеть в действиях Далай-ламы попытку сорвать Олимпиаду. Одновременно с вылетом духовного лидера Тибета в США официальный представитель МИДа КНР Цзян Юй сделала несколько громких заявлений.

В частности, она обвинила его в организации мартовских беспорядков в Тибете и некоторых других провинциях Китая. «Из-за того, что последние действия группировки Далай-ламы подорвали основу для контактов, он должен практическими действиями показать, что отказывается от раскольнической деятельности, прекратить провоцировать беспорядки, прекратить деятельность по подрыву пекинской Олимпиады и создать необходимые условия для переговоров», – подчеркнула китайский дипломат.

По ее словам, Китай искренне и терпеливо поддерживал контакты с Далай-ламой, и дверь для таких контактов была и остается открытой.

Активность Министерства иностранных дел Китая неслучайна: вопрос об игнорировании Олимпиады стоит на повестке дня в правительстве многих стран.

Третьего апреля спикер палаты представителей США Нэнси Пелоси внесла Резолюцию палаты представителей за номером 1077, в которой содержится призыв к правительству КНР прекратить подавление в Тибете, освободить задержанных, обеспечить свободный доступ в регион журналистов и независимых международных наблюдателей, а также начать продуктивный диалог с Далай-ламой.

Десятого апреля резолюцию с призывом к главам государств ЕС не присутствовать на церемонии открытия, если власти КНР не начнут переговоров с Далай-ламой, принял Европарламент.

Позиция президента Франции Николя Саркози относительно бойкота пекинской Олимпиады зависит от того, будет ли начат диалог между находящимся в изгнании Далай-ламой и правительством КНР.

Ситуация в Тибетском автономном районе КНР обострилась 10 марта, когда в его столице Лхасе прошли несанкционированные демонстрации с требованием предоставления независимости Тибету. По официальным данным КНР, во время беспорядков погибли 19 человек, 623 получили ранения. Имущественный ущерб от погромов и поджогов только в Лхасе составил 200 миллионов юаней (28 миллионов долларов). Сторонники Далай-ламы, духовного лидера Тибета в изгнании, заявили о 80 погибших.

Текст: Антон Васецкий

http://www.vz.ru/politics/2008/4/13/159251.print.html

----------


## Нока

*Китай не слышит слова «ненасилие» - девять тибетских монахов обвинили в организации взрыва*

Китайская полиция арестовала 9 буддийских монахов по подозрению в причастности к подрыву правительственного здания в Тибете, сообщает агентство Reuters со ссылкой на «Синьхуа». 

В прошлом месяце Китай обвинил тибетские организации в подготовке террористов-смертников, и арест 9 монахов, по-видимому, должен подтверждать ранее выдвинутые обвинения.

Председатель КНР Ху Цзиньтао заявил в субботу, что Далай-лама хочет «расколоть родину» с помощью насилия несмотря на то, что духовный лидер тибетского буддизма многократно повторял, что придерживается исключительно ненасильственных методов борьбы за расширение автономии Тибета в составе КНР.

По утверждению «Синьхуа», подрыв был осуществлен 23 марта, однако при этом нет никакой информации о том, вызвал ли он жертвы или разрушения. По заявлению властей КНР все девять монахов из монастыря Тонгсья (Tongxia) уже признались в совершении преступления.

«Цеванг Еши, один из подозреваемых, привез самодельную бомбу на мотоцикле на место преступления и пронес ее в здание с помощью остальных участников преступления. Затем преступники привели взрывное устройство в действие и бежали», - говорится в заявлении «Синьхуа».

Ранее полиция КНР сообщала о фактах изъятия оружия, взрывчатки и боеприпасов в некоторых буддийских монастырях в Тибете, не предоставив никакой информации о том, где и когда оружие было применено или должно было быть применено. 

Далай-лама отверг попытки китайских властей обвинить его в режиссировании акций протеста в Лхасе и других областях исторического Тибета, пик которых пришелся на середину марта. Он неоднократно заявлял о своей приверженности ненасилию и обращался к руководству КНР с просьбой урегулировать тибетский вопрос посредством мирных переговоров.

Китайские власти, оставив без комментариев утверждения Далай-ламы о приверженности мирным методам, заявили , что группировки, добивающиеся независимости Тибета, объединились с уйгурскими мусульманами, требующими независимости «Восточного Туркестана» в Синьцзяне, на северо-западе Китая.

Гонконгская газета, поддерживаемся материковым Китаем, сообщила на этой неделе, что тибетские и уйгурские силы, нацеленные на срыв Олимпийских игр в Пекине в августе этого года, начали сотрудничество с Аль-Каидой. 

Правозащитные организации заявляют, что Пекин использует вымышленную террористическую угрозу, существование которой отвергают находящиеся в эмиграции тибетцы и уйгуры, для того, чтобы оправдать ужесточение мер безопасности в неспокойном Тибете и Синьцзяне. 
По сообщению Международной Кампании за Тибет (ICT), китайские власти также задержали молодых тибетских монахов, которые на этой неделе нарушили организованный правительством пресс-тур в восточную часть Тибета, громко заявив о нарушении прав человека. Хотя представители местной власти и организаторы поездки предприняли попытки как можно скорее остановить демонстрацию протеста, журналисты успели зафиксировать, как представители служб безопасности фотографировали протестующих монахов.

Председатель КНР Ху Цзиньтао на встрече с находящимся с визитом в Пекине премьер-министром Австралии Кевином Руддом назвал проблемы в Тибете угрозой для единства КНР. 

«Наш конфликт с Далай-ламой – это не этническая проблема, не религиозная проблема и не проблема, связанная с соблюдением прав человека, - сказала Ху Цзиньтао. – Это проблема выбора между сохранением национального единства и расколом Родины».

Ху Цзиньтао также заявил, что готов к переговорам с Далай-ламой, но тибетский лидер в изгнании блокирует этот процесс, пытаясь «расколоть родину», «разжечь насилие» и «уничтожить Олимпийские игры в Пекине».

В пятницу вечером в эфире американского телеканала NBC Далай-ламе был задан вопрос, какое послание он хотел бы передать Китаю. «Я не против вас, и не стремлюсь к независимости», - ответил духовный лидер тибетского буддизма.

www.savetibet.ru – Сохраним Тибет!

----------


## Нока

*Олимпийские игры стали политическими*
Власти КНР арестовали монахов, обвинив их в терроризме

Проживающий в эмиграции духовный лидер тибетцев Далай-лама выступил в США с призывом превратить нынешнее столетие в «век диалога». Тем временем Пекин прибег к новым репрессиям в Тибете. 

Далай-лама принял участие в массовом митинге в г. Сиэттле (штат Вашингтон) в рамках мероприятий под названием «Семена сострадания». Его речь была встречена с энтузиазмом 65 тыс. слушателей, собравшихся на стадионе Qwest Field. 

Несмотря на призывы Далай-ламы к диалогу, Пекин не проявляет готовности идти на уступки ему и его приверженцам. Об этом свидетельствует выступление председателя КНР Ху Цзиньтао. По его словам, волнения в Тибете создают угрозу суверенитету Китая и являются внутренним делом Китая. «Наш конфликт с кликой Далай-ламы – это не этническая проблема, не религиозная проблема, так же как и не проблема прав человека. Вопрос состоит в том, защищать национальное единство или расколоть родину», – заявил Ху. 

Вскоре после того, как официальное китайское агентство Синьхуа передало изложение речи лидера КНР, из Тибета поступило сообщение об аресте девяти лам (монахов). Отдел Министерства общественной безопасности в Тибете подтвердил, что аресты имели место. Шесть монахов, как сказал агентству АР сотрудник отдела, задержаны за то, что заложили бомбу в государственном учреждении, а трое – за то, что пытались их спрятать от властей. Попытка совершить теракт в государственном учреждении произошла в городе Гьянбе в Тибете. 

В сообщениях китайской прессы ничего не говорится о том, погиб ли кто от заложенной бомбы и был ли причинен ущерб учреждению. Известно, что антикитайские протесты в столице Тибета Лхасе приняли насильственный характер 14 марта. Тогда были подожжены сотни торговых лавок, лица ханьской (китайской) национальности подверглись избиениям. По версии Пекина, было убито 22 человека, более тысячи с тех пор задержано полицией. 

По мнению западных наблюдателей, распространение агентством Синьхуа информации о предполагаемом теракте направлено на то, чтобы дискредитировать Далай-ламу. Пекин хочет показать, что демонстрации в Тибете имели целью свергнуть законную власть и сорвать Олимпиаду. Представитель Министерства общественной безопасности утверждал ранее, что во время обысков в монастырях в Лхасе были найдены тайники с оружием. 

Жесткая линия Пекина находит поддержку среди китайского населения. Оно считает, что защита тибетцев и Далай-ламы западными СМИ – это не что иное, как заговор США и европейских государств, которые не могут смириться с тем, что Китай превращается в мощную мировую державу и опасного конкурента на международных рынках. 

Какова же должна быть реакция Запада? По мнению Эберхарда Сандшнейдера, сотрудника Германского совета по международным отношениям в Берлине, он стоит перед сложной моральной дилеммой. «Страна в экономическом плане столь привлекательна и столь мощна, что любые меры, которые мы предпримем, натолкнутся на еще более болезненные контрмеры. Олимпиада важна для китайцев, но не так важна, как Тибет. Суверенитет и стабильность всегда будут более весомы для них, чем значение общественного мнения», – говорит Сандшнейдер. 

В данный момент наибольшее давление со стороны правозащитников на Западе на своих лидеров направлено на то, чтобы они не ездили на открытие Олимпиады. Пока что премьер-министр Великобритании Гордон Браун, канцлер Германии Ангела Меркель заявили, что не примут приглашения присутствовать на открытии. Президент США Джордж Буш планирует посетить игры, но не говорит, что приедет на их открытие. Три претендента на пост президента призвали его бойкотировать церемонию. Генеральный секретарь ООН Пан Ги Мун тоже отказался приехать.

Владимир Скосырев, www.ng.ru

----------


## Нока

*В тибетских районах продолжаются аресты монахов. Китайские власти оказывают давление на адвокатов* 

На прошедшей неделе в тибетских районах снова было арестовано более сотни тибетских монахов. Китайские власти оказывают давление на адвокатов, которые вызвались предоставить арестованным монахам юридическую защиту.  

о сообщению тибетского правительства в изгнании, в процессе подавления мирных демонстраций протеста армией китайской компартии, погибло 156 граждан тибетской национальности, более тысячи арестованы. 7 апреля китайские службы безопасности арестовали более 70-ти монахов монастыря Рамош в Лхасе, в котором теперь осталось только 30 с лишним монахов. Местонахождение арестованных монахов не известно. Информацию об этом передало радио «Свободная Азия».

В сообщении также говорится, что в этот же день аресты прошли и в нескольких других монастырях. В монастыре Оула, расположенном в районе Каннанчжоу провинции Гансу арестовали 30 монахов, а в деревне Оула было арестовано 10 монахов. Всего в этой деревне уже арестовали 110 монахов. 

9 апреля в монастырях Дасюй, Гацзя и Лихэцзи, расположенных в уезде Амдо Тибетского автономного района, всего арестовали более 40 монахов. 

Как уже сообщалось раннее, 18 адвокатов из континентального Китая открыто выразили своё желание оказывать юридическую помощь арестованным тибетцам. Власти Китая уже предупредили нескольких из них, чтобы они не вмешивались в тибетский вопрос. По меньшей мере, уже трое из них под давлением отказались от юридической защиты тибетцев. 

Организация по защите прав человека китайцев, офис которой находится в Нью-Йорке, опубликовала заявление, в котором осуждает пекинские власти за такое грубое нарушение прав человека. В заявлении также сказано, что китайские власти препятствуют использованию законных инструментов, таких, как предоставление юридической защиты обвиняемым, и что это является большим препятствием для китайского правительства на пути к созданию управления с помощью законов. 

www.epochtimes.ru

----------


## Нока

*Олимпийский огонь пересек столицу Танзании* 
Олимпийский огонь пронесли по улицам столицы Танзании Дар-эс-Салама, эстафета прошла без инцидентов. 
Эта первый марш Олимпийского огня, который не сопровождался антикитайскими акциями протеста. Танзания - один из главных получателей китайский инвестиций и экономической помощи. 

Между тем, незадолго до пробега лауреат Нобелевской премии мира Вангари Маатаи, который должен был принять Олимпийскую эстафету в Танзании отказался от этой почетной обязанности. 

Пробег сопровождали усиленные полицейские патрули, и его дистанция была сокращена с 25 до 5 километров - по словам организаторов, из-за дождя. 

Танзания - единственная остановка Олимпийского огня в Африке. Далее факел доставят в Оман. 

Всего перед прибытием в Пекин на церемонию открытия Игр в августе Олимпийский огонь должен побывать в 20 странах. 

Власти Японии предупредили, что не позволят китайским охранникам бежать рядом с атлетами, несущими огонь, как это происходило до сих пор. В Токио считают, что они провоцирует агрессию со стороны демонстрантов. 

Президент МОК Жак Рогге заявил в пятницу, что протибетские демонстрации и акции протеста в Лондоне, Париже и Сан-Франциско ввергли олимпийское движение в кризис. 

www.bbcrussian.com

----------


## Топпер

Вьетнамская газета "Куан дой нян зан" на днях осудила акции, направленные на срыв эстафеты Олимпийского огня. 

Газета 10 апреля разместила на своих страницах статью под названием "Олимпийский огонь никогда не будет погашен", отметив, что Олимпиада не только стремится к осуществлению целей "быстрее, выше и сильнее", но и к охране мира во всем мире. Одним из воплощений этого духа является эстафета Олимпийского огня. Олимпийский огонь символизирует стремление народов всех стран к миру, дружбе и сотрудничеству, поэтому он "никогда не будет погашен". Акции, направленные на срыв эстафеты, попирают Олимпийский дух и идут вопреки общим пожеланиям человечества. 

В статье говорится, что произошедшие в административном центре Тибетского автономного района Китая Лхаса беспорядки носят умышленный характер. Именно из-за того, что проведение Пекином Олимпийских игр имеет особое значение, инцидент в Лхасе стал использоваться некоторыми людьми для достижения своих политических целей. В статье отмечается, что вопрос Тибета относится к внутренним делам Китая. Вмешательство во внутренние дела Китая с помощью проблемы Тибета является абсолютно неприемлемым.
-о-

Источник:Агентство Синьхуа

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

*Китайская молодежь лояльна правительству* 
Многие люди на Западе, исполненные сочувствия к Китаю, находят в китайском обществе черты сходства с Советским Союзом на исходе его существования: репрессивное правительство, поддерживаемое старыми ястребами, постепенно отдает власть новому поколению образованных, приверженных идеалам либерализма и критически мыслящих людей. Этот образ греет душу, но он наивен. Молодых образованных китайцев политика их правительства в сфере прав человека нисколько не смущает и не печалит, а сами они – самые патриотичные государственники, каких только можно встретить. 
Для любого, кто здесь живет, очевидно: большая часть этнически китайской молодежи решительно поддерживает принимаемые правительством меры по подавлению восстания в Тибете. Одна моя приятельница-китаянка, получившая высшее образование в одном из европейских университетов, назвала этот конфликт "стычкой между миром коммерции и древним аборигенным обществом". Более того, она похвалила правительство за то, что оно обращается с тибетцами лучше, чем колонизаторы Нового света обошлись с коренными американцами. 

В Китае мало кто принимает во внимание интересы самих тибетцев. "Молодые китайцы не симпатизируют Тибету", – говорит специалист по защите прав человека из Пекина по имени Тен Бяо. Ему – ханьцу, который предложил адвокатские услуги тибетским монахам, схваченным во время полицейских облав, – в эти дни трудно найти понимание. Большинство двадцатилетних, по его словам, "полагают, что Далай-лама пытается расколоть Китай". 

Как правило, молодые образованные люди – это тот общественный слой, который лучше других приспособлен для преодоления межкультурных барьеров, поэтому важно понять, каков ход мысли таких людей в Китае. Самое поразительное, что все они, почти без исключения, испытывают правомерную с их точки зрения гордость за достижения своей страны в последние три десятилетия с начала экономических реформ. Их гордость и патриотизм зачастую выражаются в безоговорочной поддержке правительства, особенно в отношении его политики в Тибете. 

Первое объяснение такой ситуации, которое приходит на ум, – это система образования. Ее без всяких натяжек можно охарактеризовать одним словом: внушение. В учебниках те унижения, через которые пришлось пройти Китаю в XIX веке, когда он находился в руках других государств, обсасываются так тщательно, будто все это было вчера, зато "культурная революция" 1960-1970-х годов освещается столь бегло, как если бы это была древняя история. Студенты заучивают причесанные цифры: тирания председателя Мао была "на 30% ошибочна" – и вопрос закрыт. Восстанию в Тибете конца 1950-х и вторжению, при помощи которого оно было подавлено, уделяется ровно столько времени, сколько нужно для того, чтобы возложить вину на "клику Далай" – так уничижительно называют группу советников тибетского духовного лидера Далай-ламы. 

Но ведь есть же жизненный опыт (или его нет?), который способен помочь молодым китайцам взглянуть на вещи с позиции, отличной от правительственной точки зрения. Молодое население китайских городов усердно учится – и, как правило, этим и ограничивается. Вольнонаемная работа, спорт, духовные объединения, дискуссионные клубы, музицирование и прочие факультативные занятия не способствую поступлению в колледж, поэтому мало кто ими интересуется. А поскольку общество подконтрольно государству, то и негосударственных организаций не так уж много. Даже классический американский способ понюхать настоящей жизни – устроиться летом на работу – китайские студенты используют нечасто. 

Недавние выпускники китайских колледжей – это оптимистически настроенный слой населения. А почему нет? На их памяти экономика выросла на десятки процентов. Тем, кто говорит по-английски, гарантирована хорошая работа. У их семей есть собственные дома, да и сами они скоро купят себе по дому и, наверное, еще и по машине. Мобильный телефон, iPod, отпуск – без проблем. Стоит ли удивляться, что вашингтонский Pew Research Centre в 2005 году признал китайцев "мировыми лидерами по уровню оптимизма". 

Что касается политических репрессий, то они касаются немногих представителей китайской молодежи. Большинство из них слишком молоды, чтобы помнить бойню на площади Тяньаньмэнь в 1989 году, а из взрослых им о ней, скорее всего, никто не рассказывал. Граждане Китая не ощущают себя жителями полицейского государства. В тех случаях, о которых молодые китайцы могут прочитать, страдающие от несправедливости люди, как правило, оказываются бедняками. Это те, кто потерял свои дома по прихоти застройщиков, имеющих связи в правительстве, и не получил адекватной компенсации, или те, кто лишился урожая из-за того, что поддерживаемые государством фабрики загрязняют их поля. 

Таким образом, образованная молодежь больше всех преуспела от политики, в результате которой в Китае установился такой мир и благоденствие, какого здесь не видели за последнюю тысячу лет. Они не могут понять, с какой стати тибетцы воротят нос от растущих доходов и перспективы еще более радужного будущего. Потеря родины удовлетворительным объяснением не считается. 

Конечно, со временем национализм молодых китайцев может смягчиться. Когда выпускники колледжей начинают работать и сталкиваются с коррумпированностью и нерациональностью, они зачастую становятся более критичны. В Китае считается, что бросить вызов правительству готовы прежде всего те, кто разменял четвертый десяток, и тибетский кризис это наблюдение подтверждает. Все 29 китайских интеллектуалов, подписавших в марте широко растиражированную петицию с призывом в адрес правительства ограничить давление на тибетцев, были старше 30 лет. 

Препятствуя крупным сдвигам в образовательной системе и экономике Китая, Запад едва ли в ближайшее время найдет в лице подавляющего большинства китайцев союзников по таким ключевым вопросам, как ситуация в Тибете и Дарфуре, а также защита окружающей среды. Если из-за споров вокруг Тибета летние Игры в Пекине превратятся в "Игры за права человека", а похоже, к этому все идет, болельщики с Запада, которые рассчитывают, что китайцы разгневаются на собственное правительство, вместо этого испытают их гнев на себе.

----------


## Аньезка

В новом номере "*Русского репортера*" (№13, 10-17 апреля 2008) вышла статья *"Бодхисатва-марксист: Далай-лама - свой среди чужих, чужой среди своих"*.

Онлайн версия здесь: http://www.expert.ru/printissues/rus...13/dalay_lama/

----------


## Galina

*Республика лам* 

Марк Завадский, 

В Индии создана модель самоуправления, которая могла бы возникнуть в КНР в случае предоставления Тибету реальной автономии. Сегодня это никем не признанное государство без территории пытается заново выстраивать отношения как со своими подданными, так и с властями Индии и Китая . . .http://www.expert.ru/printissues/exp...espublika_lam/

----------


## Galina

*Сорок девятая годовщина* 

Марк Завадский, автор «Эксперт Online», «Эксперт», «Эксперт Украина»

Проблема сепаратизма приобретает для Китая все большую остроту. Массовые беспорядки в Тибете эхом отозвались на президентских выборах на Тайване . . . http://www.expert.ru/printissues/exp...9_godovschina/

----------


## Galina

*Далай-лама опасается, что Китай применит еще большую силу в отношении жителей Тибета.* Об этом говорится в специальном заявлении тибетского лидера, обнародованном в Сиэттле (штат Вашингтон), где в настоящее время находится далай-лама, сообщает в понедельник ИТАР-ТАСС. 

"Если ситуация в Тибете продолжит оставаться такой, как сейчас, то я боюсь, что китайское правительство направит больше усилий на подавление жителей Тибета", - указывается в заявлении. Вместе с тем, далай-лама отметил, что если Китай прекратит свою агрессию, то он обратится к жителям Тибета с призывом прекратить свои протесты. Выступая в воскресенье на пресс-конференции в Сиэттле, духовный лидер Тибета заявил, что если ситуация там выйдет из-под контроля и насилие будет продолжаться, он покинет пост главы тибетского правительства в изгнании. "Если ситуация выйдет из-под контроля, мне останется только уйти в отставку", - сказал далай-лама. Ранее официальный Пекин обвинил далай-ламу в подстрекательстве к беспорядкам жителей Тибетского автономного района Китая. По мнению китайских официальных лиц, таким образом оппозиционеры пытаются сорвать проведение летом нынешнего года Олимпийских Игр в Пекине. 

Во время пресс-конференции далай-лама подчеркнул, что "считает насилие абсолютно неправильным". Он отметил также, что никогда не высказывался в поддержку беспорядков в Тибете. В четверг по прибытии в США далай-лама заявил, что поддерживает проведение Олимпиады-2008 в Пекине и выразил сожаление в связи с тем, что выступающие за предоставление Тибету независимости активисты правозащитных организаций фактически сорвали этап эстафеты Олимпийского огня в Сан-Франциско. "Весь мир знает, что далай-лама не ищет независимости или отделения Тибета", - сказал духовный лидер. [ 14.4.2008 ]

http://4-08.olo.ru/news/politic/104397.html

----------


## PampKin Head

http://www.lenta.ru/news/2008/04/12/lama/


*Далай-лама заявил в пятницу, что не поддерживает идею бойкота Олимпийских игр в Пекине*, сообщает Reuters.

В эфире телеканала NBC News *лидер буддистов сказал, что не хочет всемирного бойкота Олимпиады в Китае*. На вопрос журналиста о том, хочет ли он, чтобы президент США и лидеры других стран проигнорировали церемонию открытия, Далай-лама ответил, что "это их дело".

"Крайне важно дать понять, что дело не только в Тибете. В Китае вообще очень плохо обстоят дела с правами человека", - заявил Далай-лама.* Лидер тибетцев в изгнании также обратился к руководству КНР: Моя позиция такая: мы не против вас. И я не стремлюсь к отделению.*

10 апреля Европейский парламент призвал глав государств ЕС отказаться от участия в церемонии открытия летней Олимпиады с целью добиться от руководства КНР начала переговоров с Далай-ламой. Эстафету олимпийского огня сопровождали многочисленные акции протеста против действий китайских властей в Тибете.

Ранее об отказе от участия в церемонии открытия Олимпиады заявили британский премьер Гордон Браун и генсек ООН Пан Ги Мун. При этом оба политических деятеля сослались на занятость.

----------


## Galina

*Китайские власти начали широкомасштабное «воспитание патриотичности» в тибетских районах* 

В_ 43 тибетских монастырях уезда Гарцзэ китайские власти развернули компанию «воспитания патриотичности», требуя, чтобы монахи «разоблачили» и критиковали Далай-ламу за то, что он занимается подстрекательством к движению раскола Китая. В воскресенье жители провинций Ганьсу и Сычуань подтвердили, что эта компания началась повсеместно в тибетских районах._

Монах университета-монастыря Сера, организованного в Индии тибетскими беженцами Цзю Чжадан, рассказал, что по информации, полученной из надёжных источников, известно, что в воскресенье (13 апреля) местные власти уезда Гарцзэ созвали собрание, на которое вызвали религиозных лидеров и других причастных к этому лиц из 18 уездов провинции Сычуань. На собрании потребовали, чтобы они подписали некий документ против Далай-ламы, а также приказали, чтобы они начали широкомасштабную агитацию за  патриотизм и против «клики Далай» (так китайская компартия называет тех, кто поддерживает Далай-ламу). Информацию об этом сообщило радио «Свободная Азия».     

Радио Voice of Tibet Foundation сообщило, что 11 апреля главное управление общественной безопасности провинции издало два циркуляра № 20 и 21 на арест 32 человек. 

12 апреля президент Франции Николя Саркози встретился с доверенным лицом Далай-ламы. Они обсудили варианты стимулирования китайских властей к проведению диалога с Далай-ламой. В ходе встречи Николя Саркози сказал, что степень доверия информации о 192 убитых тибетцах и 2 300 арестованных, которую предоставили тибетцы, очень высокая. 

http://www.epochtimes.com.ua/ru/arti...ew/4/6632.html

----------


## Нока

*Норвежский полярник установил на Северном полюсе флаг Тибета*

Норвежский полярник Инге Солхейм установил флаг Тиябета на Северном полюсе. Об этом в электронном письме информагентству Reuters сообщил сам полярник, который таким образом рассчитывал привлечь еще большее внимание к нарушению прав человека в Тибете. 
«Это честь для меня установить тибетский флаг на вершине мира. Надеюсь, что это воодушевит тибетцев на продолжение борьбы за соблюдение собственных прав и возможность жить в собственном государстве», - говорится в письме Солхейма. 

www.gazeta.ru

----------


## Нока

*Frankfurter Allgemeine: Для чего Меркель намерена встретиться с Далай-ламой* 

Газета комментирует решение канцлера ФРГ Ангелы Меркель встретиться с Далай-ламой, рассуждая о возможных причинах, побудивших главу правительства Германии сделать такой шаг.

Федеральный канцлер намерена повидаться с Далай-ламой. Случай распорядился так, что в мае, когда духовный лидер тибетцев прибудет в Германию, встречу организовать не удастся, ибо Меркель в это время будет находиться в поездке по Южной Америке. Да и не следовало бы подливать масла в огонь конфликта вокруг пекинской Олимпиады в тот момент, когда прилагается столько усилий, чтобы разрядить напряженную обстановку.

В конце концов, раздраженное пекинское руководство может придти к выводу, что за беспорядками в Тибете скрывается вовсе не Далай-лама… Но и полагаться на то, что встреча Меркель и Далай-ламы состоится в следующей жизни, было бы неправильно. Заявив о намерении встретится с духовным лидером тибетцев, Меркель дала понять официальному Пекину, что его протесты против приема оказанного в прошлом году Далай-ламе в ведомстве федерального канцлера не были последним словом в этой истории.

Меркель считает защиту прав человека одной из своих важнейших задач, даже в тех случаях, когда вмешательство чревато негативными последствиями, выходящими далеко за рамки этой сферы.

www.dw-world.de

----------


## Нока

*Украина и Тибет в центре внимания ПАСЕ*

Вчера в Страсбурге открылась весенняя сессия ПАСЕ. В ее работе принимают участие парламентарии 47 стран, включая Россию. Среди почетных гостей – канцлер ФРГ Ангела Меркель, президент Словакии Иван Гаспарович, премьер-министр Украины Юлия Тимошенко и глава МИД Франции Бернар Кушнер. Особое внимание на нынешней сессии, которая продлится до пятницы, будет уделено положению вокруг Тибета, а также ситуации в Косово.

В четверг внимание членов ПАСЕ сосредоточится на ситуации вокруг Тибета. В этот день пройдут публичные слушания на тему «Положение в Китае накануне Олимпийских игр». Как официально сообщается, в слушаниях примет участие представитель Далай-ламы и правозащитные организации, работающие в Китае. Кроме того, на них также приглашены представители властей Китая. 

www.ng.ru

----------


## Нока

*Тибетский синдром*
15.04.2008

Олимпиада-2008. Те, кто полагал, что Поднебесную ждет впереди минимум полстолетия непрерывного и чрезвычайно быстрого развития, возможно, поспешили. 

Такого уже не было давно – со времен московской Олимпиады-80, чтобы сугубо спортивное событие возбуждало подобные политические страсти. Устроители пекинской олимпиады ожидали, что она станет подтверждением состоятельности Китая как современной державы, укрепит его модернизаторское и реформистское реноме. Стремительно развивающийся гигант не видел никаких предпосылок для того, чтобы как-то особенно волноваться за игры. Запад давно уже смирился с «отдельными недостатками» вроде ограничений свободы слова, и его лидеры один за другим ездят в Пекин пробивать выгодные торговые соглашения для своих стран. Китайцы чувствуют себя вполне в мейнстриме современного развития, ежегодно в стране без проблем проходят тысячи и тысячи международных мероприятий, и тут такой афронт! 

Почему же так случилось? Отчего мировая эстафета олимпийского огня – событие, обычно мало привлекающее к себе внимание, превратилась в главную информационную новость, а факел впервые за столетие пришлось тушить? 

Те, кто полагал (и на Западе и внутри Китая), что с реформами Дэн Сяопина все устаканилось, и Поднебесную ждет впереди минимум полстолетия непрерывного и чрезвычайно быстрого развития, возможно, поспешили. Политику обмануть нельзя – она как природа – «гони ее в дверь, она влетит в окно». Ни одна страна не может развиваться без внутренних противоречий, конфликты и споры – естественны как день и ночь. Другое дело, что в авторитарных и тоталитарных странах их до поры до времени удается маскировать либо насильственными методами заглушать, но тем громче в итоге бывает грохот от упавших оков. 

Пекин, после подавления студентов на площади Тяньаньмынь почти двадцать лет назад, приучил мир к мысли не то о чрезвычайной внутренней инертности Китая, не то к мысли о необыкновенной прочности его политической конструкции. Почти весь поток новостей из Срединной империи сводился к сообщениям о том, что рост ВВП этого года превысил прошлогодний – также рекордный, и непредставимый в другой стране. Китай стал великой мастерской мира, откуда по всему свету расходятся игрушки и одежда, обувь и сувениры. Шанхайские ультрасовременные небоскребы и китайские миллиардеры в «Форбсе» являются уже привычной деталью. Разгон какой-нибудь секты Фалуньгун казался незначительной деталью на общем благоприятном фоне. 

Но у каждого фасада есть обратная сторона. До поры до времени мир не задумывался о ней, зачарованный китайским чудом. Вспомним 1985 год. Кто мог представить себе, что СССР через шесть лет развалится? Советская империя казалась настолько могущественной, что ее недостатки воспринимались как незначительные и несущественные. Конечно, сегодняшний Китай – это страна с рыночной экономикой, и ему чуждо большинство проблем СССР. Но его средний класс уже сегодня по разным оценкам насчитывает 50-100 миллионов человек. А эти люди, точнее, их дети, вряд ли будут вечно мириться с запретом доступа к той же Википедии. 

Впрочем, не о среднем классе речь. Детонатором развала СССР стали национальные противоречия. Маленькие и слабые Эстония и Литва, Армения и Грузия подточили его устойчивость. Тибетцев – незначительное меньшинство на фоне 95% ханьцев. Но они активны и голосисты. Пример тибетцев показывает, что удачная пиар-кампания, проводимая с минимальными затратами, стоит тысяч танков и самолетов. Тибетские активисты поняли значение эффектной телекартинки. А именно такую возможность предоставляет эстафета олимпийского огня. По столицам важнейших стран мира пробегают люди с факелом. Это дает уникальную возможность многократно привлекать к себе внимание, прерывая эстафету, при максимально возможном количестве телекамер и при растянутом маршруте, что чрезвычайно затрудняет задачу полиции. 

Но предоставленные возможность – это еще не все. Удивительный факт, на который обычно не обращают внимание, – духовным лидером тибетского сопротивления является лицо религиозное – Далай-лама. Для пострелигиозного Запада это нетипично – проявлять подобную озабоченность по поводу нарушений прав верующих. Когда в России уничтожалось православие, никакие европейские интеллектуалы никаких протестов не высказывали. Даже внутри страны никого в образованных кругах это не заботило, как писал Николай Митрохин: «Характерным примером этого служит история с антирелигиозной кампанией в СССР в 1959-1964 годах. Насилие властей, закрывших и частично уничтоживших не менее 40% храмов, и массовое, особенно в случае с православными, сопротивление этим действиям, включая беспорядки в Подмосковье, аресты и суды над сотнями (если не тысячами) религиозных активистов не вызывали никакой реакции у либеральной интеллигенции». 

Но в случае с Тибетом оказалось так, что буддизм, начиная с середины XX века, был и есть религией представителей утонченной западной элиты, например Ричарда Гира (он уже выступил на антикитайском митинге в Сан-Франциско) или Тайгера Вудса. Точнее, буддизм для Запада – не сколько религия, сколько образ жизни, модное увлечение или философия, нечто вроде йоги. Таким образом, Китай посягнул на святое. Далай-лама - не косный первосвященник типа Папы римского, а экзотичный сторонник ненасильственных действий а ля хиппи или Лев Толстой. Поэтому-то Пекин и попал в нынешнюю безжалостную пиаровскую молотилку. 

Сталин когда-то спрашивал - «Сколько у Папы римского дивизий?» Вопрос уже тогда был риторическим, сегодня же вожди Китая могут не задаваться тем – сколько у Далай-ламы танков или самолетов? Его сила не в оружии, а в способности управлять менталитетом современного информационного общества. Дергая за невидимые рычажки, лидеры тибетской общины изгнанников приводят в действие могущественные механизмы общественного мнения. Несколько тысяч тибетцев-эмигрантов вчистую переигрывают нацию населением в 1,2 миллиарда. Московскую олимпиаду бойкотировали правительства, но и то не добились такого пиаровского эффекта, как уже добились тибетцы. 

Но это только одна сторона проблемы. Другая заключается в том, что, повторимся, Китай не может вечно развиваться быстро и беспроблемно. Если считать, что Тяньаньмынь был концом китайской оттепели, своего рода октябрем 1964-го года, когда убрали местного Хрущева – Чжао Цзыяна, то с тех пор прошло как раз столько же времени, сколько и в СССР между Никитой Сергеевичем и Михаилом Сергеевичем. Тибет – только повод, только зримый символ накопившихся проблем. Китай, несмотря, на свою кажущуюся моноэтничность, также является империей. Есть проблема уйгурских сепаратистов, переплетенная с мусульманским экстремизмом, есть монгольский ирредентизм. В XIX – XX веках многие области Китая вышли из-под центрального управления, и только при коммунистах их удалось загнать обратно. Тот же Тибет почти половину столетия де-факто был независимым – и память об этом уничтожить не просто. 

Управлять одной партии народом численность более миллиарда – в высшей степени затруднительно, да еще в эпоху мобильных телефонов и Интернета, когда альтернативная информация просачивается моментально, как ее не задерживай. Машина Большого террора в Китае остановлена после смерти Мао и ареста «банды четырех». Количество китайцев выезжающих за рубеж на учебу, по делам бизнеса и как туристы, ежегодно составляет десятки миллионов. Другими словами, количество взрывоопасного материала стремительно накапливается. 

Поэтому вполне вероятно, что самые захватывающие и драматические политические события ближайших десятилетий произойдут именно там. Бойкот Олимпиады-80 предшествовал падению власти КПСС с временным лагом в десять лет. Посмотрим, не явится ли скандал вокруг Олимпиады-2008 преддверием чего-то более значительного? 

Максим Артемьев, www.preemniki.ru

----------


## Galina

*В Тибете объявлено вознаграждение за информацию о зачинщиках беспорядков*

Вознаграждение в размере 20 тыс. юаней (около $3 тыс.) установили местные власти Тибетского автономного района (ТАР) КНР за помощь в задержании главных подозреваемых зачинщиков беспорядков, приведших 14 марта этого года к человеческим жертвам.

Согласно опубликованному в прессе совместному заявлению Народного суда высшей инстанции ТАР, прокуратуры и управления общественной безопасности автономного района в этом списке в настоящее время значится 31 человек. В средствах массовой информации распространены их фотографии под условными порядковыми номерами без указания имен и фамилий. Власти гарантируют выплату вознаграждения и сохранения анонимности любому, предоставившему информацию, которая содействовала бы поимке подозреваемых.

Как сообщает ИТАР-ТАСС, к настоящему времени по обвинению в организации и участии в массовых беспорядках, произошедших на территории Тибетского автономного района в прошлом месяце, правоохранительными органами задержано почти 1 тыс. подозреваемых, еще более 90 до сих пор находятся в розыске. 


http://www.izvestia.ru/news/news170552

----------


## Galina

*Лучший способ помочь Тибету – начитывание мантры «мани» - Богдо-геген Ринпоче*

Лучшая молитва за разрешение тибетского вопроса и для помощи тибетцам, страдающим от китайских репрессий в Тибете, – это начитывание мантры ОМ МАНИ ПАДМЕ ХУМ. Такую рекомендацию дал своим российским ученикам Халха Джецун Дамба Богдо-геген Ринпоче в своей дхарамсальской резиденции Тактен Хаус.

Богдо-геген Ринпоче добавил, что в эти дни, когда в Тибете происходят крупнейшие за последние несколько десятилетий беспорядки и множество тибетцев гибнет в столкновениях с китайской полицией,«все должны получать максимальную информацию о том, что происходит в Тибете». Тибетская нация в Тибете «находится под угрозой уничтожения», подчеркнул Ринпоче.

 http://www.mahayana.ru/news/p015/#lnk0

----------


## Нока

*Французские спортсмены наденут значки в поддержку Тибета на ОИ-2008*

За ношение значка в поддержку Тибета на Олимпийских играх в Пекине всеми спортсменами выступили сегодня глава Национального олимпийского и спортивного комитета Франции Анри Серандур и глава комиссии спортсменов в этой организации, двукратный олимпийский чемпион дзюдоист Давид Дуйе. 
Выступая на совместной пресс-конференции Анри Серандур подчеркнул, что считает необходимым, чтобы значок в защиту прав человека «получил одобрение всех спортсменов», а не только французских атлетов. Он сообщил, что ведет в настоящее время соответствующие переговоры по данному вопросу. 
Со своей стороны Давид Дуйе отметил, что ношение значка «будет иметь смысл только в том случае, если большинство спортсменов всех стран- участниц согласятся на это». Дуйе также подтвердил, что в настоящее время «ведутся крупные переговоры» как с Сергеем Бубкой, возглавляющем комиссию спортсменов в Международном олимпийском комитете, так и с главой МОК Жаком Рогге. 
Дуйе сообщил, что в ходе состоявшейся у него сегодня встречи с президентом Франции Николя Саркози выразил свою поддержку «инициативам французских спортсменов». В ближайшее время президент Франции примет в Елисейском дворце большую группу французских атлетов., сообщает ИТАР-ТАСС. 

www.gazeta.ru

----------


## Нока

*Страна Желтого императора*

Опасно перепутать патриотизм с этнической спесью
Мао Цзэдун направил китайские войска на "освобождение" не желающих того тибетцев, но в то же время признал, что в его стране существует проблема "шовинизма" в обращении с этническими меньшинствами. Сейчас, когда Китай опять пытается подавить непокорный Тибет, эта проблема все еще актуальна. 

По прошествии нескольких недель после взрыва массовых беспорядков, направленных против этнических китайцев, проживающих в столице Тибета Лхасе, Китаю все же придется продемонстрировать больше интереса к тому, что же так разозлило тибетцев. В попытке проявить хоть какую-то открытость китайское правительство разрешило небольшой группе иностранных журналистов и еще менее многочисленной группе дипломатов нанести непродолжительные визиты в этот город. К ужасу чиновников, некоторые тибетские монахи пожаловались журналистам на отсутствие религиозных свобод. Когда позднее тот же самый тибетский храм посетила группа дипломатов, власти уже позаботились о том, чтобы им достался "прирученный" собеседник. 

Повышенное внимание государственных СМИ к протибетскому, по их мнению, освещению западной прессой массовых беспорядков в Лхасе вызвало всплеск антизападных настроений в Интернете. Корреспонденту лондонской Times в Китае Джейн Макартни после публикации в газете ее комментария, где она сравнила предстоящие августовские Олимпийские игры в Пекине с организованными фашистами Олимпийскими играми в Берлине в 1936 году, несколько раз звонили в ее пекинский офис, угрожая расправой.

Опасаясь акций протеста со стороны тибетцев и других этнических меньшинств, 31 марта власти распорядились ужесточить меры безопасности на время церемонии зажжения Олимпийского огня на площади Тяньаньмынь. На церемонии президент Ху Цзиньтао зажег огонь в чаше, на которой выгравированы 56 "облаков удачи". Как пояснило официальное информационное агентство Синьхуа, они символизируют добрые пожелания от 56 официально признанных этнических групп Китая. 

Тем не менее на следующий день официальный представитель полиции КНР У Хэпин сообщил, что тибетские сепаратисты готовятся выслать отряды смертников для организации кровавых терактов (подробностей он не называл). По его словам, недавно полиция обнаружила в тибетских монастырях 178 единиц огнестрельного оружия, около 13 тыс. патронов, 3,5 тонны взрывчатых веществ, более 19 тыс. детонаторов и две ручные гранаты. У Хэпин добавил, что полиции удалось задержать человека, подозреваемого в подстрекательстве к беспорядкам в Лхасе в рамках деятельности "клики Далай-ламы". Далай-лама отрицает причастность к конфликту. 

Представленные Китаем свидетельства того, что на территории страны планировались теракты, были малоубедительными. По мнению дипломатов, Китай склонен преувеличивать значимость подобных угроз, чтобы использовать их как повод для ужесточения борьбы с сепаратистскими движениями. Жесткие меры китайского правительства часто усугубляют этнические конфликты. После подавления беспорядков по улицам Лхасы проехал бронетранспортер с солдатами в касках и растянутым красным флагом с надписью: "Религиозная деятельность должна быть в рамках закона". 

Игнорирование властями Китая проблем этнических меньшинств явно прослеживается в последние годы в попытках насаждения культа Желтого императора, легендарного прародителя нации хань, жившего, предположительно, более 5 тыс. лет назад. В церемониях поклонения принимали участие высокопоставленные официальные лица. В октябре прошлого года правительство распорядилось, чтобы этнические меньшинства, в том числе тибетцы, приняли участие в одном из таких обрядов в святилище в провинции Шэньси, где, согласно легенде, похоронен Желтый император. После прохождения через Тибет, где, как опасаются власти, шествие может вызвать новый взрыв протеста, в июле олимпийский факел будет доставлен в этот храм. 

Росту почитания Желтого императора должно способствовать установление на этой неделе нового общенародного праздника и выходного дня, известного как Цинмин - День подметания могил. Это день почитания памяти усопших. Власти провинций Шэньси и Хэнань, которая заявляет о своем праве считаться родиной императора, состязаются в том, чтобы сделать находящиеся на их территории святилища Желтого императора самыми лучшими (и, по слухам, тратят на это миллионы долларов). Официальные лица провинции Хэнань заявляют, что в этом месяце ожидается 20000 паломников к святилищу Желтого императора. 

На то, что Желтый император не интересует этнические меньшинства, время от времени обращают внимание китайские обозреватели. Однако многие правительственные чиновники Китая видят в этом культе удобный способ прививания патриотизма. Незадолго до волнений в Лхасе четыре советника китайского парламента выступили с предложением, чтобы председательство на церемониях поклонения Желтому императору стало ежегодной обязанностью руководителей государства. Это, по их мнению, поможет "объединить и консолидировать силы всех сторон". Тибетцы, скорее всего, не согласятся. 

 The Economist Newspaper Limited, www.rbc.ru

----------


## Нока

*Администрация США проведет переговоры с Далай-ламой*

Посол президента США Джорджа Буша на следующей неделе проведет переговоры с духовным лидером тибетского буддизма Далай-ламой, передает Associated Press.

Заместитель госсекретаря США Паула Добрянски, которая также занимает пост посла для специальных поручений по вопросам Тибета, встретится с Далай-ламой 21апреля в американском штате Мичиган.

По словам пресс-секретаря Госдепартамента США Тома Кейси, «обе стороны провели подготовительную работу для предстоящих переговоров по кризисной ситуации в Тибете, в ходе которых они планируют подробно обсудить призыв Вашингтона к диалогу между Далай-ламой и правительством КНР».

«Стороны обсудят нашу позицию, которая сводится к тому, что правительству КНР необходимо начать переговоры с Далай-ламой. Нам интересно услышать точку зрения Далай-ламы о ситуации в Тибете», - заявил Кейси.

Кейси также привлек внимание к контактам, которые были у посланников Далай-ламы с официальными лицами КНР после начала народных волнений в Тибете. «Нам будет интересно услышать об этом, а также любые мысли и идеи Далай-ламы касательно ситуации в регионе». 

Китай жестко отреагировал на предстоящую встречу представителей администрации США с Далай-ламой.

«Мы считаем тибетский вопрос внутренним делом Китая и жестко противодействуем любому внешнему вмешательству», - заявил Вань Баодонг, представитель китайского посольства в Вашингтоне. 

«Мы требуем, чтобы администрация и официальные лица США сохраняли приверженность признанию Тибета частью Китая, не поддерживали борьбу за независимость Тибета и воздерживались от любых контактов с Далай-ламой и его кликой», - сказал он.
По словам Кейси, нынешняя встреча между Паулой Добрянски и Далай-ламой будет одиннадцатой с 2001 года. 

«Как всегда, для нас это великая честь иметь возможность принимать Далай-ламу и обсуждать с ним ситуацию в Тибете, - сказал он. – Далай-лама – почитаемый религиозный лидер, а также человек, пользующийся колоссальным нравственным авторитетом у официальных лиц Тибета».

Диалог между представителями Далай-ламы и правительства КНР, который на протяжении ряда лет носил полуофициальный характер, был полностью прекращен прошлым летом без каких-либо ощутимых результатов.

В середине марта в Тибетском автономном районе и других областях исторического Тибета прошли крупные демонстрации против нарушения прав человека, в том числе свободы вероисповедания. Официальные власти Китая признали гибель около 20 человек в ходе столкновений с полицией. Тибетское правительство в изгнании заявило о гибели не менее 80 манифестантов. 

www.savetibet.ru - Сохраним Тибет!

----------


## PampKin Head

http://www.gazeta.ru/news/lenta/2008..._1207278.shtml
*В Нью-Дели задержаны 50 защитников Тибета*

Индийская полиция задержала, по меньшей мере, 50 тибетцев, устроивших в среду акцию протеста в столице Нью-Дели, куда через несколько часов должен быть доставлен олимпийский огонь.
По словам очевидцев, примерно 100 молодых людей протестовали у посольства КНР, рисуя перед зданием дипмиссии антикитайские лозунги.   // Reuters

----------


## Нока

*Премьер-министр Чехии объявил бойкот Олимпиаде в Пекине*

ПРАГА, 16 апреля. Премьер-министр Чехии Мирослав Тополанек официально заявил о том, что намерен бойкотировать церемонию открытия летних Олимпийских игр в Пекине. Об этом сообщает Associated Press.

Отметим, что ранее о бойкоте Олимпийских игр в Китае сообщили премьер-министр Польши Дональд Туск и президент Чехии Вацлав Клаус. Премьер-министр Литвы Гядиминас Киркилас дал понять, что летняя Олимпиада в Пекине должна состояться, но главы государств могли бы бойкотировать церемонию открытия.

29 марта канцлер Германии Ангела Меркель объявила, что не вообще будет посещать Летние Олимпийские игры 2008. Министр иностранных дел Германии Франк-Вальтер Штайнмайер и министр внутренних дел Вольфганг Шаубле также не поедут в Пекин.

Участие европейских лидеров в церемонии открытия оказалось под вопросом после беспорядков в Тибете и их подавления китайскими властями.

11 апреля сообщалось, что в открытии Олимпиады не будет участвовать Генсек ООН Пан Ги Мун.

www.rosbalt.ru

----------


## Нока

*Позвольте возразить*

Всеволод Овчинников: «Дивлюсь тому, как наши либеральные радиостанции и газеты смакуют сообщения о том, что "защитники прав человека в Тибете" призывают бойкотировать Пекинскую Олимпиаду». Это из комментария, которым «Российская газета» сопроводила статью самого Всеволода Овчинникова и Николая Долгополого, напечатанную в федеральном выпуске №4633 от 9 апреля - «Игры с огнем. Эстафета олимпийского огня не дает покоя тем, кто решил смешать спорт с политикой». Сегодня мы публикуем открытое письмо кандидата исторических наук, главного редактора журнала «Буддизм России» Андрея Терентьева, в котором он высказал свои возражения авторам статьи в «Российской газете». 

Можно понять пожилого человека, в прошлом высокопоставленного советского журналиста, который, вероятно, кроме советских газет 1955 года, впоследствие о Тибете уже ничего не читал. А советские газеты того времени, да и сам господин Овчинников именно это и писали – дружба СССР с Китаем была навек. Но мне странно, что уважаемая газета печатает такого рода статьи без экспертного рецензирования: ну разве можно выпускать в свет настолько исторически безграмотные тексты?

Ведь посмотрите, что пишет Овчинников:

"…Тибет стал частью Китая еще в XIII веке, при внуке Чингисхана - Хубилае. Монгольские правители Поднебесной сочли тогда целесообразным сделать своим наместником в Лхаcе главу буддийского духовенства. Так возник институт далай-лам, совмещающих духовную и светскую власть".

Не Тибет стал частью Китая, а Китай стал частью Монголии, когда монголы оккупировали Поднебесную. Ослабленный к этому времени Тибет (который за несколько столетий до этого и сам захватывал Китай) также подчинился монголам, но когда Хубилай получил посвящение Хеваджры от своего духовного учителя – Пагба-ламы (из тибетской школы Сакья), то в качестве подношения учителю он даровал Пагба-ламе власть над Тибетом, и сакьясские ламы с тех пор два с половиной века мирно и суверенно правили этой страной. 

Причём же здесь китайцы? Совершенно не причём, если не принимать всерьёз остроумный манёвр позднейшей китайской историографии, которая сказала так: "но ведь Хубилай потом объявил себя императором Китая! Значит и Тибет был в зависимости от Китая, а не от Монголии!" Но так можно сказать, что и Русь, платившая дань монголам в то время, тоже была частью Китая…

А уж про Далай-лам вообще безграмотно… К институту Далай-лам, возникшему только в 16 веке, история с Хубилаем никакого отношения не имеет. Далай-ламы - а титул этот был придуман Алтан-ханом для своего духовного наставника Сонама Гьяцо в 1578 году - принадлежали к другой школе тибетского буддизма, а именно - к возникшей в начале 15 века школе Гелуг. И тоже к Китаю это отношения не имело.

Далее г-н Овчинников пишет: "Хочу подчеркнуть, что я - единственный в нашей стране журналист, который посетил заоблачную Шамбалу еще в 1955 году. Она являла собой тогда заповедник Средневековья, которым управлял далай-лама. В то время население горного края составляло 1 миллион человек, в том числе - 800 тысяч крепостных рабов, 150 тысяч монахов, 50 тысяч ремесленников и торговцев".

Ну, что Тибет был "заповедником средневековья", это правда. Однако не всё так было ужасно в средневековье, как нас учили в советское время: монастыри обычно были образовательными центрами, тибетская литература, философия, медицина, созданные в этом "заповеднике", сейчас изучаются во всём мире; крестьяне, которых Овчинников называет "крепостными рабами", обладали юридической самостоятельностью, часто подтверждавшейся наличием документов, в которых указывались их права. Крестьяне имели право подать в суд на своих хозяев и обратиться по своему делу в высшие инстанции. Вот, например, бывшая тибетская крестьянка Дондуб Чходон родилась в семье, принадлежавшей к беднейшему слою населения независимого Тибета. Вспоминая в своей книге "Life in the Red Flag People's Commune" жизнь до прихода китайцев, она пишет: "Я принадлежала к тем, кого сейчас китайцы называют тибетскими крепостными... Нас было шестеро в семье... Наш дом был двухэтажным, обнесенным стенами. На первом этаже мы держали скотину: четырех яков, двадцать семь овец и коз, двух ослов. Наш земельный надел составлял четыре с половиной кхеля (0,37 гектара). И в наших местах не было ни одного нищего".

Заблуждается Овчинников и относительно чисел. Он пользуется китайской статистикой, которая основывается на административной реформе проведённой китайцами после аннексии Тибета: "Тибетским Административным районом" китайцы называют только Центральный Тибет, а две другие тибетские провинции – Кхам и Амдо – они ввели в состав соседних провинций КНР. Примерно так же, как в 1937 году в СССР отделили от Бурятии чуть ли не половину территории и причислили к Иркутской и Читинской областям. Поэтому на самом деле в Тибете было порядка 6 млн. жителей, а не 1 млн., как думает Овчинников. И из них, по подсчётам тибетцев, 1млн. 200 тысяч погибли в результате военных действий и голода, последовавшего за китайским вторжением…

"Ныне же население Тибетского автономного района превышает 3 миллиона человек (среди которых лишь 4 процента - китайцы)".

А вот это статистика уже давно устаревшая. Китайцев в Тибете сейчас больше, чем тибетцев. В Лхасе, например, из 250000 населения тибетцев меньше 50000.

В некогда поголовно неграмотном краю введено всеобщее начальное образование. 

Эх, Овчинников… Не ведает, сколько докторов буддийских наук ("геше-лхарамба") было в "поголовно неграмотном" Тибете, сколько тысяч книг написано… Это так же, как у нас буддийских учёных бурятов и калмыков, писавших сочинения на тибетском языке, совдеповская статистика записывала в неграмотные, потому что русского они не знали. А начальное и прочее образование, кстати, в основном в Тибете ведётся теперь на китайском.

Поэтому мальчиков принимают в монастырь только после шестого класса. 

Да китайцы из 6000 монастырей больше 4000 разгромили! В последние десятилетия, правда, многие отстроили или тибетцам разрешили отстроить, но мальчиков-то туда принимают не больше, чем при КПСС разрешали в российские буддийские монастыри принимать.

Думаю, достаточно… Мнения, конечно, можно иметь разные, но надо же и основания для этих мнений иметь. Хоть немножко об истории страны почитать, ознакомиться с фактами, которые приводят обе стороны. Писать о современном Тибете по впечатлениям посещения китайских "потёмкинских деревень" 1955 года уже поздно. 

Посетившие Тибет совсем наши соотечественники имеют совсем другие впечатления. Вот например:

"Мы, Дюрягина Галина Николаевна и моя дочь Дюрягина Валентина Анатольевна жители города Магнитогорска посещали Тибет в период с 14 июня по 14 июля 2006 года. Приехали с целью пройти вокруг священной горы Кайлас. В поселке Дарчен были задержаны местным полицейским из-за небольшого конфликта с его родственницей, хозяйкой кафе, которая завысила в десятки раз стоимость риса.

При проверке наших документов он обнаружил аккредитацию, данную правительством Далай Ламы, во время обучений 'Калачакра'. Нас задержали представители простой, не эмиграционной полиции за шпионаж на правительство Далай-Ламы. Мы провели семь дней в тюрьме города Али, где нас не кормили, пытали и постоянно избивали. Только благодаря тому, что удалось дозвониться до своих друзей в России, в момент когда дочь оказалась при смерти и ее полицейские увезли в госпиталь, нас на восьмые сутки перевели из тюрьмы в гостиницу под конвоем. Затем семь дней в жестоких условиях, с посадкой в тюрьму в городе Кашгар, нас , как шпионов, депортировали через Урумчи на территорию России. 

За все время пребывания в Тибете мы ни разу не видели тибетцев, которые занимали какие-либо посты или занимались торговлей. В основном они были заняты на тяжелых не механизированных работах по укладке дорог в горных пустынях или носильщиками по горным тропам. 

В автономном тибетском округе Китая активно уничтожается тибетская культура и язык. Везде надписи только на китайском или английском языках. Тибетцы не могут устроиться на высоко оплачиваемую работу, а дети не могут учиться в школе без знания китайского языка.

Мы активно поддерживаем выступления тибетского народа за независимость от китайского произвола."


С уважением,
А.А. Терентьев, канд. ист. наук, гл. ред. ж-ла "Буддизм России".
www.savetibet.ru

----------


## Нока

*Охраняющим олимпийский огонь китайцам в Австралии грозят арестом*

Сотрудники китайского спецподразделения, которые сопровождают олимпийский огонь, могут быть арестованы за применение силы в отношении протестующих во время австралийского этапа эстафеты, который пройдет 24 апреля в Канберре.

Об этом в среду, как сообщается на сайте американского телеканала Fox News, заявил Тэд Куинлан (Ted Quinlan), председатель рабочей группы по проведению эстафеты в столице Австралии.

Как неоднократно отмечалось, сотрудники китайского спецподразделения, сопровождающие олимпийский огонь, отличаются чрезмерной жесткостью при обращении с протестующими, которые выступают против китайской политики в Тибете и стремятся помешать проведению эстафеты.

По словам Куинлана, обязанность по поддержанию порядка во время мероприятия на сотрудников китайского спецподразделения возложена не будет. Как подчеркнул министр юстиции Австралии Роберт Макклеланд (Robert McClelland), безопасность в Канберре обеспечит федеральная полиция страны, которой для этого даны дополнительные полномочия. Макклеланд добавил, что представители Китая будут иметь полномочия лишь вновь зажечь олимпийский огонь, если его погасят.

Министр внутренних дел Японии Синья Изуми (Shinya Izumi) ранее также заявил, что охранять огонь во время японского этапа эстафеты, который начнется 26 апреля, будут японские полицейские.

Олимпийские игры пройдут в Пекине в августе этого года. 

www.Lenta.ru

----------


## Нока

*Далай-лама может стать почетным гражданином Парижа*


Мэр Парижа Бертран Деланоэ собирается вынести на обсуждение Городского совета вопрос о присвоении духовному лидеру Тибета Далай-ламе статуса почетного гражданина французской столицы, сообщает в среду агентство Франс Пресс. 

*«Париж тем самым выражает братское сочувствие народу Тибета, который пытается защитить самые простые из своих прав: свои достоинство и свободу и просто свою жизнь», — считает Деланоэ.* 

Мэр Парижа также заявил, что считает необходимым таким образом «отдать дань уважения бойцу за мир, неутомимому стороннику диалога между народами». 

В начале апреля многочисленные акции протеста сторонников независимости Тибета чуть было не сорвали парижский этап эстафеты Олимпийского огня, заставив организаторов несколько раз прерывать церемонию и сократить ее маршрут. 

Ситуация в Тибетском автономном районе КНР обострилась 10 марта, когда в его столице Лхасе прошли несанкционированные демонстрации с требованием предоставления независимости Тибету. 

Действия китайских властей вызвали протесты по всему миру, и ряд общественных организаций и политиков предложил в связи с этим бойкотировать пекинскую Олимпиаду-2008. 

Нынешний Далай-лама 14-й родился 6 июля 1935 года в маленькой деревушке Такцер на северо-востоке Тибета в провинции Амдо. 

После того, как Тибет стал частью Китая в 1950 году, Далай-лама продолжал жить на родине до 1959 года, когда в регионе вспыхнуло восстание против китайского военного присутствия. 

С тех пор Далай-лама проживает вместе с 150 тысячами своих соотечественников в Индии, где возглавляет правительство Тибета в изгнании. Он добивается восстановления независимости этого ныне автономного района Китая, но исключительно мирным путем. 

В 1989 году Далай-ламе была присуждена Нобелевская премия мира. 

www.rian.ru

----------


## Нока

*Единственная надежда для Китая и Тибета - падение коммунистического строя* 

Журналист, большой специалист по Тибету, автор книг «Новая история Тибета» и «Далай-лама: неразрешенная биография», Жиль ван Грасдорф,  написал около дюжины книг о Тибете и Китае. Отвечая  на наши вопросы, он обвинил китайские власти в тоталитаризме и выразил большую обеспокоенность их политикой.

-* Далай-лама не призывает  ни к независимости, ни к насилию. Часть тибетцев, доведенных режимом до отчаяния, взбунтовали. Каковы, по Вашему мнению, будут последствия?*

- Это было неизбежно. Репрессивная политика, проводимая китайским коммунистическим режимом в Тибете с 50-ых годов, никогда не прекращалась. Пекинские функционеры не теряли даром времени, занимаясь крупномасштабным грабежом этой области, богатой природными ресурсами (уран, литий, нефть, золото, железо...). Контроль над Тибетом осуществлялся в три этапа.  Между 1950 и 1951г.г. – так называемый освободительный период, который был завершен подписанием 17 пунктов договора, навязанного Далай-ламе. 1952-1954 гг. был периодом стабилизации. И, наконец, консолидация в 1955-1956 г.г., которая закончилась созданием Предварительного комитета Тибетского автономного региона. Говоря иными словами... Тибет был оккупирован, а кровавые репрессии захлестнули его  в 1987 г. и 1989 г. Они осуществлялись под руководством Ху Цзиньтао, теперешнего китайского лидера. Со времени китайского вторжения в Тибет прошло 60 лет, и новое поколение тибетцев уже не знает за кем следовать.  Политика ненасилия, восхваляемая Далай-ламой,  потерпела крах. Позвольте мне напомнить, что Тензин Гьяцо (Далай-лама) является представителем династии, правящей  Тибетом  с XVII века, однако его правительство в изгнании, оно не имеет признания и поддержки со стороны международного сообщества, что делает его положение очень сложным.  Далай-лама изменил свои первоначальные требования, призывая к автономии для своей страны, а не к независимости. Напрасно. Часть тибетского населения не согласна с этой политикой. Находясь в отчаянии, они готовы восстать. Бунты, свидетелями которых мы сегодня  стали, не что иное, как первые попытки восстания, которые приведут к более ожесточенным мятежам, и могут закончиться кровавой бойней.

*- Китайская коммунистическая партия проводит агрессивную политику  китаизации Тибета. Какими методами она действует?*

- Это обширный вопрос. Китаизация началась в 1951 г.: депортация населения Тибета в Амдо и Хам (теперешняя провинция Цинхай), которые впоследствии были рассеяны по всей стране в 7 раз превышающей по площади Францию; стерилизация молодых девушек; принудительные аборты вплоть до 8,5 месяца беременности. Не надо забывать о том, что тибетцы стали подопытными кроликами для китайских врачей. В 1953 г. Мао дал приказ забрать из деревень тибетских детей в возрасте 5-7 лет, затем 3-5 лет, после чего дело дошло до того, что младенцев отнимали от их родителей. Тысячи из них в 1966 г. станут членами тибетской красной гвардии, которых отправят на Крышу мира, где они будут грабить, пытать людей и проводить ужасные сеансы тамзина (акты публичного осуждения, которые все еще применяются и в наше время), а затем убивать своих  собственных родственников. В 1959 г. комиссия из 59 юристов ООН проанализировав преступления китайских коммунистов в Тибете,  вынесла свой вердикт: «в Тибете осуществляется  геноцид».  В 1962 г. десятый Панчен-лама разоблачил перед Конгрессом преступления коммунизма в своем отчете из 70 000 иероглифов. Впоследствии за это он был задержан и приговорен к 15 годам «преобразования через труд»  в Лаогае.

Из 6 миллионов коренных тибетцев осталось не более,  чем два миллиона,  большая часть сгинули в «знаменитом» Лаогае - сеть трудовых лагерей, которые постоянно заполняются,  за счет чего  китайская экономика расцветает. Сегодня в лагерях находится от 8 до 12 миллионов заключенных, среди них тибетцы, монголы, уйгуры- противники режима, а также члены Фалуньгун, которые тоже подвергаются жестоким репрессиям.

*- У молодых тибетцев нет иного выбора, кроме как изучать мандаринский язык в школах? Что стало с тибетской культурой?*

- Тибетский язык находится на грани исчезновения в Тибете, однако китайские коммунисты еще более ускоряют этот процесс, применяя очень тонкую тактику. Пекин прекрасно знает, что Лхаса, Потала, Кайлаш - страна снежных вершин и легенд, очень привлекательна для туристов. Они отреставрировали Поталу, чтобы создать видимость преемственности традиций Далай-ламы. Но они действуют очень коварно. Например, тибетская опера, которая была сохранена в ссылке Тибетским институтом исполнительных искусств, больше не соответствует истокам, так как в нее были внедрены типичные  приемы коммунистической культуры.   Таким образом, тибетская культура в значительной степени была искажена. За исключением, людей живущих в ссылке, тибетская культура подверглась разрушению и находится на грани исчезновения. 

*- Буддизм является неотъемлемой частью тибетской культуры? Каково в настоящее время его положение?*

-  Буддизм проник в Тибет в VII веке при правлении царя Сунзен Гампо. В эту время Тибет доминировал во всей Восточной Азии, и китайский император Тайцзун династии Тан (618-907 н.э.) был вынужден отдать свою приемную дочь Вэнь Чен  ему в жены. Это было сделано во имя государственных  интересов, поскольку тибетцы завоевали  китайские провинции Сычуань и Каньсю. Эта принцесса была буддисткой, как и вторая  жена тибетского царя - непальская принцесса Брикхути, дочь короля Амшувармана. Царь принял их веру, став, таким образом, первым буддийским правителем Тибета. 1500 лет спустя буддизм все еще продолжает оказывать очень сильное влияние на повседневную жизнь тибетцев. Если в эмиграции он подвергся западному влиянию (возможно, напрасно), то в оккупированном Тибете буддизм находится под контролем коммунистического режима Китая. Следует отметить, что  Тибет, как и  другие азиатские страны, в прошлом являлся культурным центром  -  там обучали языку, письменности, изучали священные тексты.  Это имеет место и в сегодняшнем Тибете, но для того, чтобы стать монахом, необходимо вступить в компартию. Поэтому, религиозная жизнь тибетцев находится под контролем компартии. Пекин пытается вмешиваться в тибетский буддизм. Они все больше  вмешиваются при назначении духовных руководителей: это было так в случае с Панчен-ламой, это также затронет вопрос о преемственности Далай-ламы...

*- По словам Пекина, железнодорожная линия Тибет-Цинхай послужит средством для экономического развития региона, но тибетцы видят в ней средство для колонизации себя во всех отношениях, что еще больше усугубит их положение. А что  Вы можете сказать по этому вопросу?*

- Какая ложь? Модернизацию страны можно приветствовать в том случае, если она идет на пользу всем. Итак, эта линия связывает Лхасу и Пекин, герметизированные  вагоны (как кабины в самолете), сауны, роскошные рестораны, кислородные станции... Стоимость проекта: 3,5 миллиарда евро.  Туннели проходят сквозь Гималайские горы, построенные виадуки, осторожно огибают некоторые священные озера во избежание негодования населения. Иронично, что эта железная дорога повторяет исторический маршрут «освобождения» Тибета. Целая метафора, нуждающаяся в объяснении: в сентябре-октябре 1949 г. первые подразделения оккупационных войск заняли Дартседо (в то время Татсинлу, столицу приграничной области Тибета). Гражданские власти, которые сопровождали их, пообещали местному населению счастье, экономический и социальный прогресс. Кроме того, они пообещали уважать тибетские традиции. Поверившие обещаниям и получившие в поддержку деньги, тибетцы построили дорогу, которая должна была привести коммунистов в Лхасу. Но скоро на смену тракторам и гражданским машинам, пришли броневики и артиллерия.  Заключенные Лаогая,  прорубившие сквозь скалы дорогу смерти, в 1950 г. проложили путь между Ченду и Лхасой (2143 км).

Между 1952 г. и 1954 г. еще одна пройдет из Цинлин  через  Амдо (Цинхай) к Лхасе (около 200 км); третья в 1956-1957 гг. свяжет Лхасу и Синьцзян. Итак, нынешние поезда, призванные удовлетворить любопытство туристов двинутся к Крыше мира вдоль нескольких километров дороги смерти, историческом пути коммунистов  «освобождения» Тибета. Но это еще не все. Официальный Пекин заявил, что щедро заплатил рабочим, в последние годы строившим эту дорогу (от 200 до 300 евро в месяц). Однако информация об  использовании труда узников Лаогая - многочисленных мужчин, женщин и детей, участвовавших в постройке  этого чуда китайской техники, поставленного на службу геноцида, является наиболее достоверной.

*- По словам специалистов, в сегодняшнем Тибете, в результате проведенного переселения, проживает больше китайцев, чем тибетцев. Есть ли надежда у Тибета на возрождение?*

- С приходом к власти Ху Цзиньтао китаизация Тибета ускорилась. Тибетцы стали меньшинством в своей собственной стране. И эта тенденция усилится в связи с завершением  строительства дороги, связывающей Пекин и Лхасу, которая ежегодно перевозит более миллиона переселенцев. Коммунистический Китай в последние сильно изменился, деньги текут рекой, и центральное правительство готово на все во имя  поддержания значительного экономического взлета и обогащения привилегированной части китайского населения. Таким образом, для Тибета, практически, нет никакой надежды, и это является причиной для теперешних  частых восстаний.

*- Компартия Китая подавляет не только тибетцев, но и китайцев. Не было бы лучше, если бы эти два народа объединились?*

- Китайцы и тибетцы - два великих народа, уходящих корнями в древние  цивилизации. Нужно бороться не с китайцами, а с КПК и ее лидерами. Президент Ху Цзиньтао - преступник. И он должен ответить за преступления против человечности, совершенные между 1987 г. и 1989 г. У этих двух народов долгая общая история, наполненная конфликтами и моментами перемирия. Для обретения свободы иногда просто необходимо преодолеть ненависть и прежние противоречия. Я не призываю тибетцев и китайцев к восстанию. Далай-лама, как раз,  сегодня не приветствует восстания. Продолжающиеся в течение долгого времени репрессии приводят к тому, что в людях пробуждается инстинкт к самосохранению.  Нельзя их осуждать. Просто в этой ситуации, когда происходит столкновение человека и системы, Ху Цзиньтао и его агенты утопят в крови любой мятеж. Необходимо, чтобы обрушилась коммунистическая система и надо поддержать тех, кто находит в себе мужество противостоять режиму Пекина.

*- Что бы Вы посоветовали иностранным правительствам?*

- Стать менее трусливыми.

*- Предвидится ли решение тибетской проблемы?*

- Полагаю, что, нет. Если только в Китае не падет коммунистический строй. 

Жиль ван Грасдорф

30 октября 1993 г. он встретился с Далай-ламой в Гренобле, Франция, который пробудил в нем страсть к Тибету. 20-минутная беседа переросла в 1,5-часовую дискуссию о болезни, смерти, проводах умерших. В ноябре он отправил Его Святейшеству письмо, в котором спросил, есть  ли книга о Тибете - философии, культуре, политике, написанные Далай-ламой. В апреле 1994 г. он получил факс с подписью Тензина Гьяцо: «Поскольку такой книги не существует, давайте напишем вместе!». Начиная с этого момента, жизнь Жиля ван Грасдорфа перевернулась, он становится биографом Цзетсун Пемы  - «Тибет - моя история» и врача Далай-ламы - «Дворец радуг», которая была переведена на 13 языков. Именно мысль о Тенцзине Чедраке, который после 21 года, проведенного в Лаогае, сказал ему: «Прощать - это начинать существовать»,  послужила согласием на это интервью. 

Изабель ШАНЬЕ, www.epochtimes.ru

----------


## Топпер

14 апреля более 500 этнических китайцев и хуацяо, проживающие в США, поднимая пятизвездные красные флаги и транспаранты с надписью «Против раскола, за мир», провели мирную демонстрацию на территории Вашингтонского университета, где выступал Далай-лама. Демонстранты требовали, чтобы Далай перестал врать, западные СМИ перестали искажать истинное положение дел. «Далай: ваши улыбки очаровательные, но ваши действия вредные», - кричали они. Далай-лама встретил непосредственный протест со стороны китайцев во время первого заграничного турне после возникновения общественных беспорядков 14 марта в Лхасе.-о-

Источник:<<Жэньминь жибао>> он-лайн

----------


## Буль

ПЕКИН, 16 апр - РИА Новости, Мария Чаплыгина, Константин Щепин. В китайском сегменте Интернета появился вирус, нацеленный на сторонников бойкота пекинской Олимпиады-2008, передает корреспондент РИА Новости.

На электронную почту интернет-пользователей в Китае поступают письма с заголовком-"ловушкой" - "Бойкотируйте пекинскую Олимпиаду". В самом сообщении говорится о неких материалах по бойкоту церемонии открытия Игр, которые прикреплены к письму в виде приложения. Именно в нем, а точнее - в приложенном файле формата ".pdf", и содержится вирус, который блокирует доступ веб-браузера к Интернету.

После проникновения вредоносной программы в компьютер, при обращении пользователя, браузер выдает сообщение об ошибке и автоматически закрывается. Попытки переустановить браузер или загрузить новый не снимают проблемы. Более того, вредоносную программу не в состоянии обнаружить многие антивирусы. 

http://www.rian.ru/incidents/2008041...637-print.html

----------


## Нока

*Китай передумал пускать туристов в Тибет*

Китайские власти отказались открыть доступ в Тибет для туристов с 1 мая 2008 года. Причиной этому, по официальным данным, стала непрекращающаяся политическая нестабильность в регионе. Ранее, 14 апреля тибетские власти наоборот призвали путешественников посетить историческую столицу региона - город Лхаса, где в середине марта произошли массовые беспорядки. Тогда же местные власти пообещали, что стоимость посещения главных достопримечательностей города не будет повышена.

В свою очередь китайские власти не сообщают, когда туристы смогут приехать в Тибет. Сроки открытия туристического сезона были перенесены после того, как в четверг полиция Китая обнаружила в 11 монастырях в приграничной с Тибетом провинции Ганьсу склады с взрывчаткой и огнестрельным оружием. Кроме этого, было арестовано 20 тибетских монахов-буддистов, а около 100 человек, препятствующих их аресту, были разогнаны. 

Напомним, что ситуация на «крыше мира» резко обострилась еще в середине марта, когда буддистские монахи проводили манифестации, посвященные 49-й годовщине восстания в Лхасе. Воспоминания о беспорядках полувековой давности вылились в новые выступления. 16 марта беспорядки усилились в соседних регионах Китая, однако на следующий день в Тибет были введены китайские войска, бунт был в основном подавлен и начались задержания протестовавших. Одновременно Пекин объявил о закрытии въезда в Тибет для иностранцев и сотрудников СМИ. Это привело к почти полному закрытию информации о последствиях массовых выступлений в Лхасе и числе пострадавших, но недовольство жесткими действиями китайских властей в мире лишь возросло.

www.gazeta.ru

----------


## Нока

*"Мы не против китайцев". Интервью Далай-ламы каналу NBC*

Preview (5 мин)
Посмотреть полную версию интервью (Для просмотра полной версии необходимо зарегистрироваться на сайте www.veoh.com и скачать плеер VeohTV)

*- Вы приехали в Америку научить людей состраданию, но одновременно создается впечатление, что вы тоже страдаете, Тибет страдает… В последние дни вам пришлось нелегко*…

Да это так. 

*- Скажите мне, почему? Что за бремя легло на ваши плечи?*

В дни, последовавшее за 10-м марта, я пережил те же чувства, что я испытал после 10 марта 1959 года. 
На протяжении недели в Лхасе … крайнее беспокойство и страх…

*- Вы чувствовали?*

Да, в то время… Подобные чувства я испытал и на этот раз, 10 марта… После полудня я получил информацию, что люди в некоторых областях Лхасы выступили … с протестами. Как только я услышал об этом, я подумал – великие страдания ждут этих людей. Без сомнений. 

Затем народные волнения охватили не только Лхасу, но и всю территорию Тибета … не только Тибетский автономный район, но еще четыре китайских провинции – мою родину Цинхай, Гансу, Сычуань и Юннань. 

Действительности, в этих четырех китайских провинциях проживает около 4 миллионов тибетцев. Население всего Тибета выражает глубокое недовольство , включая тех тибетских студентов, что учатся в Пекине, они разделяют всеобщие чувства …

Да, конечно, я чувствую страх… огромное беспокойство, тоску и ощущение беспомощности, я могу только молиться…

*- Беспомощности?* 

Да. 

*- Но Китай не считает вас беспомощным. Он обвиняет вас в происходящем. Он называет вас волком в монашеской рясе, дьяволом с человеческим лицом, террористом. Вы – террорист?*

Вам судить. 

Волк в монашеских одеяниях … они использовали эти слова в годы Культурной революции. Сегодня они вновь обратились… к этим старым словам. Что ж, как им будет угодно. Единственное, о чем я беспокоюсь - из-за китайской пропаганды миллионы простых китайцев в материковом Китае, у которых нет доступа к независимым или более реалистичным источникам информации и они вынуждены полагаться исключительно на правительственные источники… если эти простые китайцы, искренне настроенные китайские братья и сестры, миллионы этих людей будут думать, что Далай-лама – демон, то от этого мне становится немного грустно. А в остальном, как есть – так и есть. Какими бы именами меня награждали, я все равно остаюсь человеком, простым буддийским монахом и все. 

Для меня как буддийского практика – это время серьезной проверки, действительно ли я искренне практикую буддийское учение, учение о сострадании и терпении. 

Если при возникших обстоятельствах я потеряю самообладание, испытаю гнев, это будет означать, что моей буддийской практике не достает искренности. 

Поэтому для духовного практика – это поистине золотое время...http://savetibet.ru/2008/04/17/daial...interview.html

----------


## Нока

*В Германии призывают бойкотировать трансляцию открытия Олимпиады* 

Представители немецких партий ХДС и "Союз90/Зеленые" потребовали от общественно-правовых телевизионных каналов Германии бойкотировать церемонии открытия и закрытия Олимпийских игр в Пекине. С помощью этой акции они предлагают продемонстрировать протест в связи с нарушениями прав человека в Китае. С соответствующими обращениями в интервью газете Bild в четверг, 17 апреля, выступили депутаты бундестага Кай Вегнер (ХДС) и Фолькер Бек ("Зеленые"). 

www.dw-world.de

----------


## Нока

*В Дели прошел этап эстафеты олимпийского огня* 

В четверг в Дели прошел заключительный этап эстафеты Олимпийского огня, побывавшего уже более чем в 20 странах мира. 
Олимпийский огонь прибыл в столицу Индии из Пакистана. Из опасений масштабных антикитайских протестов на улицах Дели со среды резко усилены меры безопасности. 

Около 70 индийских спортсменов и знаменитостей, сменяя друг друга, пронесли факел по специально намеченному маршруту. 

Порядка 15 тыс. полицейских и солдат до сих пор блокируют центр города, где состоялся олимпийский пробег. 

Мероприятие не обошлось без беспорядков. По предварительным данным, арестованы по меньшей мере 150 человек, принимавших участие в массовой антикитайской манифестации. 

Участники протестов пришли к дипмиссии КНР с тибетскими флагами и баллончиками с краской. Расписав улицу лозунгами "Нет Олимпиаде в Китае!", они начали скандировать "Мы хотим свободы!". 

В Индии в изгнании живут тысячи тибетцев. Кроме того, страна предоставила убежище тибетскому правительству в изгнании и духовному лидеру Далай-Ламе. 

До этого - в Лондоне, Париже и Сан-Франциско - эстафету также сопровождали протибетские демонстрации, во многих странах власти приняли решение сократить дистанцию пробега и изменить его маршрут. 

*Время - в секрете* 

В связи с акциями участников движения в защиту Тибета индийскому послу в Пекине вручили ноту протеста. 

В четверг Олимпийский огонь, привезенный из пакистанского Исламабада, где накануне состоялась короткая эстафета на стадионе, встречал глава Олимпийской ассоциации Индии Суреш Калмади. 

Пробег с факелом власти решили сократить с девяти километров до трех. 
Полиция запретила государственным служащим, офисы которых расположены по пути движения огня, выглядывать из окон. 

Кроме того, полицейский патруль снабдили противопожарными одеялами и огнетушителями на случай, если кто-либо из протестующих начнет акцию самосожжения. 

В Индии проживают около 100 тысяч тибетцев. Тибетские активисты дали понять, что готовят некую акцию протеста возле военного мемориала - по пути движения огня. 

*"Во имя лучшего мира"* 

После Индии Олимпийский огонь отправится в Малайзию, а затем в Австралию и Японию. В Европу он уже не вернется, однако страсти вокруг Олимпиады там не утихают. 


Спортсмены из сборной Франции в последнее время начали прикалывать к своей форме небольшие значки с надписью "Во имя лучшего мира". С ними они собирались выступать и на играх в Пекине. 
Однако Национальный олимпийский комитет решил запретить эти значки, поскольку увидел в них критику политики Китая в Тибете, а "политизация противоречит Олимпийской хартии". 

Французский министр спорта Бернар Лапорт выразил несогласие с этим решением. 

"Это отнюдь не агрессивная надпись, - сказал Лапорт. - На значке было написано "Во имя лучшего мира". Это фраза из Олимпийской хартии! Там были олимпийские кольца, это символ Олимпиады". 

Бернар Лапорт даже призвал телевидение и газеты бойкотировать церемонию открытия Пекинских Игр. 

На сторону сборной встал и президент Франции Николя Саркози, после чего Олимпийский комитет страны отменил свое решение. Теперь французы призывают спортсменов из других стран тоже надеть значки "с намеком". 

www.bbcrussian.com

----------


## Galina

*Буддийский храм отказался дать старт олимпийской эстафете в Японии*

Монахи известного японского буддийского храма Дзинкодзи, где должен был начаться этап олимпийской эстафеты в Нагано (26 апреля), отказались принять у себя олимпийский факел. По информации японских СМИ, это решение связано с тем, что монахи симпатизируют движению в поддержку Тибета, сообщает Associated Press.

Отвечающий за организацию японского этапа эстафеты олимпийского огня Кунихико Синохара заявил, что он с уважением относится к решению монахов храма Дзинкодзи. Новое место начала олимпийской эстафеты в Нагано пока неизвестно.

Общая протяженность маршрута составит 18,5 километра, и власти Нагано уже пообещали обеспечить безопасность олимпийского факела. В настоящее время олимпийский огонь находится в столице Таиланда Бангкоке, в Японию он прибудет из Австралии, а затем отправится в Сеул.

Храм Дзинкодзи, монахи которого отказались принять олимпийский факел, был построен в VII веке, а в настоящее время является одним из центров буддизма и религиозного паломничества в Японии. 

http://lenta.ru/news/2008/04/18/temple/

----------


## Galina

*Тибетский центр по правам человека и демократии получил фотографии тибетцев, расстрелянных 3 апреля*

Тибетский центр по правам человека и демократии (TCHRD) получил фотографии 11 тибетцев, убитых китайскими вооруженными силами, открывшими огонь по участникам демонстрации протеста у монастыря Тонгхкор в уезде Карцзе 3 апреля 2008 года.

Протест был спровоцирован арестом двух монахов монастыря Тонгхор, отказавшихся принимать участие в китайской кампании «патриотического воспитания». По сообщению TCHRD, погибло, по меньшей мере, 14 человек. Тела погибших по сей день не выданы близким и родственникам.

Как указывалось ранее, в рамках кампании по «патриотическому воспитанию», которая усиленно проводится в эти дни в различных монастырях Тибета, монахи обязаны выступать с обличениями в адрес Далай-ламы и осуждать недавние протесты в Тибете.

Фотографии погибших из фотоальбомов родственников и друзей по монастырю http://www.phayul.com/news/article.a...l+2008&t=1&c=1

Mатериалы независимого тибетского портала Phayul.com 

http://savetibet.ru/2008/04/18/tibetans_killed.html

----------


## Galina

*Трагическим событиям в Лхасе предшествовали протесты и задержания монахов в отдаленных регионах Тибета*

Трагическим событиям в Лхасе предшествовали протесты и задержания монахов в отдаленных регионах Тибета, передает Reuters со ссылкой на источник в Пекине.

В феврале монахи в местечке Тонгрен, в отдаленной провинции Цинхай, выступили с протестом, когда полиция прервала буддийскую церемонию в местном монастыре. Протестующие монахи требовали свободы вероисповедания и желали долгой жизни Далай-ламе, сообщает источник, имеющий обширные контакты среди тибетцев.

Вооруженная полиция применила слезоточивый газ для разгона демонстрации и задержала пятую часть монашеской общины (около 200 человек), а также десятки мирян, которые пытались вступиться за монахов. Полиция также совершила налет на монастырь, конфисковав аудио- и видеодиски и фотографии Далай-ламы, добавляет источник, опираясь на свидетельские показания родственников монахов.

На следующий день тысячи монахов провели марш протеста в административном центре, и местные власти отпустили монахов, задержанных днем ранее.

Протест в Тонгрене имел место еще до мартовских выступлений в Лхасе, достигших апогея 14 марта и распространившихся затем и на другие регионы, населенные тибетцами.

По сообщению Тибетского центра по правам человека и демократии (TCHRD), выступления тибетцев в провинции Цинхай не прекращаются и по сей день. Около ста тибетских монахов и мирян были арестованы 17 апреля в Ребконге за участие в акциях протеста.

Как сообщает TCHRD со ссылкой на проверенный источник, в 11.00 по пекинскому времени 22 монаха из монастыря Ронг Гончен приняли участие в мирной демонстрации на рынке Ребконга, требуя освобождения трех монахов – Лобсанга Дхондупа (20 лет), Дракпы (28 лет) и Лобсанга Дхондупа (30 лет), задержанных 13 апреля 2008 года за участие в мирном марше 16 марта.

Через несколько минут после начала демонстрации китайские спецслужбы забрали протестующих монахов. Когда новость об аресте монахов дошла до монастыря Ронг Гончен, 80 монахов собрались на территории рынка и потребовали освободить 22 монахов, арестованных ранее. К протестующим монахам присоединились миряне, и демонстрация постепенно переросла в весьма значительный протест.

Для разгона демонстрации к рынку были стянуты дополнительные военные силы. Когда напряжение стало особенно ощутимым, к месту протеста прибыл бывший глава монастыря Ронг Гончен 80-летний Алак Кхасуцанг. Он попытался урегулировать ситуацию, однако полиция принялась жестоко избивать тибетцев вне зависимости от их статуса и положения в обществе. Около 80 монахов и мирян были задержаны.

В настоящий момент монастырь Ронг Гончен полностью блокирован, монахам запрещено покидать его территорию.


Юлия Жиронкина

http://savetibet.ru/2008/04/18/protests_tibet.html

Использованы материалы независимого тибетского портала Phayul.com

----------


## Galina

*Тибетское правительство в изгнании обвиняет Китай в организации постановочных протестов в Тибете*

Тибетское правительство в изгнании в пятницу обвинило правительство КНР в организации постановочных протестов с применением насилия для того, чтобы оправдать проводимую им в последующие дни политику жестокого подавления народных волнений в Тибете, сообщает АР.

Большинство демонстрантов, принимавших участие в насильственных действиях в Лхасе 14 марта, были неизвестны местному населению, заявил премьер-министр правительства в изгнании Самдонг Ринпоче в ходе пресс-конференции в Индии.

«Имели место случаи, когда люди видели китайских полицейских, переодетых в тибетскую одежду и даже монашеские одеяния, которые брали на себя лидирующую роль в протестах», - отметил премьер-министр.

Самдонг Ринпоче встретился с представителями СМИ в северном городке Дхарамсала, где расположена штаб-квартира Тибетского правительства в изгнании и резиденция Далай-ламы.

Антиправительственные выступления начались на всех территориях проживания тибетского населения после демонстраций в Лхасе, достигших кульминации 14 марта. В ходе протестов были разгромлены государственные банки и магазины.

По данным китайского правительства, в дни народных волнений погибло 22 человека. Тибетское правительство в изгнании заявляет о, по меньшей мере, 140 погибших.

Пекин обвиняет в организации протестов Далай-ламу и его сторонников. Тибетское правительство отрицает какую-либо причастность к событиям в Лхасе.

Самдонг Ринпоче также отверг выдвигаемые китайской стороной утверждения о том, что в некоторых тибетских монастырях обнаружено оружие и амуниция. «Это утверждение основано на обнаружении непригодных самодельных ружей и мечей, которые были ритуально поднесены защитным божествам монастырей»,- заявил премьер-министр.

Самдонг Ринпоче призвал международное сообщество оказывать давление на Китай с целью прекращения «жестоких репрессий, направленных против тибетцев».

«Если не предпринять усилий, то у тибетцев внутри Тибета нет надежды», - сказал он.

http://savetibet.ru/2008/04/18/tibetn_government.html

----------


## Galina

*"Неправильные" буддисты и автобусное оцепление "Украины". Генеральная линия Кремля на сближение с коммунистическим Китаем оборачивается нелепым унижением российских буддистов, поддерживающих Далай-ламу* 

*09-04-2008 19:34* 

Появление на политической сцене Москвы буддистов, собравших 3 апреля на коллективный пикет в поддержку прекращения кровопролития в Тибете более 120 человек, вызвало явное недовольство некоторых представителей столичной власти. "Тут две трети никакие не буддисты", - заметил в разговоре с корреспондентом "Портала-Credo.Ru" присланный наблюдателем от префектуры Западного административного округа (ЗАО) Евгений Сорока. Каким образом чиновник умеет отличить буддиста по внешнему виду, осталось загадкой, но участники пикета - в основном представители трех буддийских республик России и основанного почти 15 лет тому назад московского Центра Ламы Цонкапы – показались ему "неправильными". 

В свою очередь, лозунги "Да здравствует Далай-лама!" и "Требуем диалога с Далай-ламой" не понравились подполковнику милиции Баранову, который заявил, что они не соответствуют обозначенным в уведомлении. Очевидно было, что милиционер не знает или не хочет знать, что Далай-лама является духовным лидером для большинства жителей трех регионов государства, которому он "как бы служит".

И потом, когда буддисты с портретами Далай-ламы и юного Панчен-ламы, молитвами и плакатами "Мы с Далай-ламой!" и "Далай-лама, добро пожаловать в Калмыкию!" проводили пикет, продлившийся даже меньше, чем было заявлено, чувствовалось, что у подполковника Баранова так и не возникло доверия к скорби верующих по поводу гибели их братьев и сестер по вере, равно как и не появилось предписанного ему законом уважения к религиозным чувствам граждан. В завершение пикета подполковник устроил им форменный скандал, угрожая организатору мероприятия – редактору сайта "Сохраним Тибет!" Юлии Жиронкиной – штрафом за превышение количества участников: вместо 100 офицер насчитал 119. Только сообщение от одного из наблюдателей, что мероприятие находится на контроле в комиссии по правам человека при мэре и правительстве Москвы, несколько утихомирило подполковника. 

И вот ведь что любопытно: зачем угрожать штрафом, ссылаясь при этом на закон, чтобы после краткой дискуссии с упоминанием "административного ресурса" отказаться от этого намерения? Видно, все же не закон стоял за этой угрозой, а что-то глубоко личное. Конечно, можно предположить, что офицеру милиции было легче воспринять другую картинку: красные флаги, золотые звезды, пышные парады, компартия, которая заставляет галлюцинировать о чем-то, похожем не на чужой Китай, а на прежний Советский Союз. Но в таком случае носителям подобных галлюцинаций стоит напомнить, что в Китае до сих пор нет как такового МВД, а вся милиция подчиняется фактически партийным секретарям. Случается и такое, что недовольный критической статьей секретарь компартии отправляет за тысячу километров милицейскую группу, чтобы задержать и допросить неугодную журналистку. Именно такая история произошла недавно с корреспонденткой пекинского журнала "Фажэнь", которой даже пришлось некоторое время скрываться. В конечном счете, все разрешилось наказанием возомнившего себя местным феодалом партсекретаря и извинениями милицейских начальников.

С другой стороны, нетрудно догадаться, что представители не самого высокого уровня московской власти попросту подзабыли, что в стране есть буддисты. Это такая "позабытая Россия", что едва ли общественность задается вопросом, где же они проводят в Москве свои молебны, поскольку буддийский храм, как известно, имеется только в прежней, северной, столице Российской империи. К тому же в последние годы буддисты не раздражали служащих посольства КНР в Москве своими протестами - префектура ЗАО города Москвы старательно оберегала прилегающий парк от всяких публичных мероприятий, отказываясь согласовывать их или перенося куда подальше. Так было и на этот раз – в уведомлении о проведении пикета значился именно парк напротив здания посольства Китая, к правительству которого и были, собственно, адресованы лозунги пикетчиков. Но префектура ЗАО опять выступила на защиту этой площадки от граждан Российской Федерации, заявив о невозможности разместить на дорожках парка 200 человек (достаточно смехотворное, если вдуматься, возражение, но прозвучавшее почему-то еще до 1 апреля) и предложив из-за "антикитайской направленности" мероприятия перенести пикет к закрытому на ремонт зданию гостиницы "Украина". 

Однако и там участники пикета с неприятным изумлением обнаружили, что их загоняют на три ступеньки, отгороженные от дороги плотным рядом пыльных автобусов. Кстати, на следующий же день эти автобусы уже были перемещены в другое место. Остается только задаться вопросом, какие все-таки отношения связывают людей в погонах – отметим, государственных служащих - с этими явно коммерческими автобусами: не из кармана ли налогоплательщиков оплачивается этот необычный ресурс охраны порядка? "Позорное место, выделенное между рядом автобусов и обнесенной забором гостиницей "Украина", вызвало, мягко говоря, недоумение", - заявил по этому поводу "Порталу-Credo.Ru" председатель Московского буддийского центра Ламы Цонкапы и один из организаторов пикета Олег Диканский. "Верующие почувствовали, что их попытались задвинуть как можно дальше, чтобы их голос никто не услышал, а их самих никто их не увидел, - добавил он. – Совершенно очевидно для любого, кто приедет и посмотрит, в каком месте это происходило (и как это происходило), что спланировано все было так, чтобы это выражение мнения как можно меньше было видно". 

Получилось, как это нередко бывает в последнее время, что лозунги пикетчиков – да и сам пикет - наблюдали только сотрудники милиции. Конечно, некоторым из них, как выяснилось, не помешало бы напомнить об истории и уважении к религиозным традициям страны, но для этого совсем не стоит проводить какой-то пикет или любую другую акцию, достаточно ограничиться несколькими лекциями. Или – что гораздо важнее для поддержания мира и взаимопонимания в российском обществе – пригласить в Москву Далай-ламу.

"Политика Срединного Пути Его Святейшества Далай-ламы, духовного лидера Тибета и трех буддийских регионов России (Калмыкии, Бурятии, Тувы), которую разделяют и поддерживают организаторы и участники пикета, направлена на укрепление суверенитета, территориальной целостности и безопасности Китайской народной республики", - указывается в письме, направленном организаторами первому заместителю префекта ЗАО Александру Елизарову. На самом деле эта формулировка важна скорее для самих последователей буддизма, признающих Далай-ламу своим духовным наставником, чем для отнюдь не первостепенного столичного чиновника. Ему и другим служащим префектуры надо прежде всего напомнить о том, что совсем недавно, в июле 2007 года, Европейский суд по правам человека удовлетворил в связи с нарушением права на свободу собраний жалобу жителя Москвы Рустама Махмудова. Именно префектура Западного административного округа получила летом 2003 года заявку на проведение пикета по поводу участия граждан в планировании города. Из-за нелепых действий чиновников г-н Махмудов, депутат муниципального собрания района Крылатское и председатель общегородского общественного движения по защите экологии и прав граждан при градостроительстве в Москве, был незаконно задержан и оштрафован за проведение "несанкционированного" пикета. Страсбургский суд по правам человека постановил, что Российская Федерация должна выплатить по этому делу 12 тысяч евро за нарушение права на свободу собраний и незаконное задержание истцу, а также 2250 евро судебных издержек. Однако упомянутым чиновникам, видно, все нипочем, деньги-то поступают из бездонного кармана налогоплательщиков.

Что же касается авторитета Далай-ламы и буддийского учения, то с префектурой ЗАО обсуждать этот вопрос явно излишне. Зато органам государственного надзора стоит поразмышлять над тем, почему в ущерб правам российских верующих и интересам Российской Федерации чиновники в этой – отдельно взятой – префектуре с таким упорством отстаивают интересы Китайской народной республики – государства со своими проблемами, своими интересами и с достаточно спорным отношением к религии.

Николай Валерьев,
для "Портала-Credo.Ru"

http://www.portal-credo.ru/site/prin...omment&id=1386

----------


## Galina

*23 апреля: пресс-конференция о московском митинге и Тибете*

Российские буддисты с искренним вниманием следят за событиями в Тибете и связанными с тибетской проблемой протестами во всем мире. Далай-лама, являющийся духовным лидером для жителей трех буддийских республик России, призывает китайское руководство начать полноценный диалог с тибетским народом. Пекинские власти в ответ распространяют пропагандистские заявления, обвиняя лауреата Нобелевской премии мира в режиссировании акций протеста в Лхасе, а тибетских монахов в подготовке вооруженных выступлений. Более того, Пекин препятствует свободному доступу в тибетские регионы Китая иностранных журналистов, которые могли бы предоставить исчерпывающие и независимые репортажи из первых рук, предлагая вместо этого туманные и наполненные однопартийной идеологией комментарии событий. Между тем выступления протеста продолжаются, а число арестованных и задержанных, в том числе буддийских монахов, составляет многие сотни человек.

В этих условиях буддисты и друзья Тибета, защитники демократии и активисты правозащитного движения в России не могут оставаться равнодушными наблюдателями. Молчание по поводу кровопролития и страданий мирного населения Тибета способно вызвать только спонтанные выбросы иррациональных эмоций, которые с готовностью используют в своих преступных целях разжигатели межнациональной и межрелигиозной розни. 

25 апреля, когда буддисты и защитники прав человека во всем мире будут призывать к освобождению 19-летнего тибетца Гедюна Чокьи Нима, признанного Далай-ламой 11-й реинкарнацией Панчен-ламы, которого китайские власти в течение долгих лет содержит в условиях incommunicado (без права связи с внешним миром), мы намерены прийти к зданию посольства КНР в Москве, чтобы выразить свой протест в связи с происходящим в Тибете насилием и сострадание его жертвам. Мы намерены обратиться к Пекину с призывом во имя поддержания добрососедских отношений с Россией возобновить диалог с Далай-ламой, авторитетным сторонником ненасилия, а также не препятствовать визиту духовного наставника в нашу страну, где его визита с нетерпением ожидают многочисленные приверженцы буддизма.

Защитники прав тибетского народа в России намерены также обратиться к правительству России с призывом направить в тибетские регионы Китая делегацию из представителей правительства и парламента, государственных органов и неправительственных организаций, занимающихся защитой прав человека, потребовать доступа к пострадавшим в результате применения силы тибетцам делегации российских медиков, организовать поездку в Лхасу представительной делегации российской прессы.

Поскольку префектура Западного административного округа столицы в течение трех дней не ответила на уведомление, направленное организаторами публичного мероприятия у посольства КНР, подробности о порядке проведения митинга российских буддистов и друзей Тибета в Москве будут представлены журналистам в зале Независимого пресс-центра 23 апреля.


http://wangpa.livejournal.com/142897.html

----------


## Нока

*Тибет: монастыри заблокированы, монахам грозит голодная смерть* 
*
Все время, пока идут дебаты об уместности эстафеты Олимпийского огня, а демонстранты выступают против проведения Олимпийских Игр в Китае, положение в Тибете продолжает оставаться критическим.*

Скудная информация, поступающая из региона, никак не подтверждает признаков стабилизации жизни в нем. При этом даже то, что подразумевается там под «нормальной жизнью», достойно осуждения с точки зрения прав человека. Представители тибетского правительства, те, кто находится  в ссылке, говорят о том, что уже  в течение нескольких дней военные окружают монастыри, где происходили протесты. Все это предпринято властями для того, чтобы взять их под свой контроль.

Монахи не могут выйти из монастырей, снабжение пищей и водой отсутствует.

«Они определили в качестве цели монастыри, где проходили протесты, - сказал  Карма Шофель, президент тибетского парламента в ссылке, в интервью австралийской газете The Age. - Через неделю монахи могут начать умирать от голода и жажды. Это тревожная новость для нас».

Карма Шофель подчеркнул также: «Китайский режим хочет заставить их отказаться от подчинения своему правительству, в том числе и духовному лидеру Далай-ламе. Но монахи предпочтут скорее смерть, чем отказ от своей веры и культуры».

По словам Йеши Долма, члена правительства в ссылке:  «Некоторые уже умерли от голода. Если так будет продолжаться и дальше, это превратится в массовое убийство».

В тибетском районе провинции Сычуань в последнее время появляются сообщения об отдельных случаях пулевых ранений демонстрантов. Установить количество убитых невозможно. Радио Свободная Азия сообщает о том, что в настоящее время все отели в регионе заняты солдатами, которые останутся там до начала Олимпийских Игр.

www.epochtimes.ru

----------


## Нока

*Власти Китая требуют, чтобы в тибетских храмах повесили государственные флаги* 

Чтобы сломить дух монахов, власти Китая потребовали, чтобы на всех тибетских монастырях были вывешены государственные флаги. По самой новой информации известно, что Олимпийский факел планируется поднять на Джомолунгму 19 мая, а для туристов Лхаса откроется только в июне.

Радио «Свободная Азия» сообщило, что Олимпийский факел прибудет в Тибет в мае и в период с 19 по 23 мая он будет поднят на гору Джомолунгму. Китайские власти также потребовали, чтобы, начиная с 12 апреля, на всех монастырях Тибета и тибетских районов были вывешены красные флаги с пятиконечной звездой. Усиленные наряды вооружённой полиции продолжают патрулировать возле монастырей.

Эту информацию подтвердили несколько тибетских жителей, с которыми корреспонденту удалось связаться по телефону.

Сотрудник туристического бюро рассказал, что изначально власти пообещали открыть Тибет для туристов первого мая, но потом перенесли этот срок на более позднее время, о котором пока не сообщили. Но очень возможно, что туристические группы смогут посетить Лхасу только с июля, после того, как в Тибете пройдёт Олимпийский факел. Он также сказал, что монастыри сейчас открыты, но власти не позволяют въезд туристических групп.

Радио Voice of Tibet Foundation также сообщило, что после инцидента подавления акции протеста в храме Neqoin Monastery, который произошёл 11 апреля, солдаты китайской компартии арестовали около 70 тибетцев. В уезде Чжуни полицейские арестовали 300 монахов и около 100 местных жителей. Так как две тюрьмы этого уезда уже заполнены, то новых арестованных распределили в другие районы.

Официальное китайское СМИ Синьхуа снова опубликовало критическое сообщение о том, что тибетцы занимаются «насилием», и о том, что 18 апреля они, подстрекаемые мелкой группой людей, в провинции Ганьсу занимались мародерством, «грабили, разбивали и сжигали», «совершали насилие» и т.д.

Представители тибетского правительства в изгнании в своём заявлении прессе сказали, что китайская компартия не только развивает массивную пропаганду, она ведёт настоящую войну не на жизнь, а на смерть, она также строго контролирует и подавляет всех граждан, проживающих в тибетских районах. 

www.epochtimes.ru

----------


## Нока

*Далай-лама встретился с китайскими СМИ в Сиэтле* 

*Во время своей поездки в США, Далай-лама встретился с китайскими СМИ, имеющими штаб-квартиры за границей. Таким образом, он надеялся, что ему удастся преодолеть недопонимание многих китайцев о его личности.* 

В разговоре с китайскими журналистами, он повторил свою позицию - отсутствие требований независимости для Тибета. Он подверг китайский коммунистический режим критике, за то, что он через общественные СМИ демонизирует его. В результате пропаганды миллионы китайцев воспринимают Далай-ламу как врага. 

«Я бы охотно сейчас встретился с ними, потому что в настоящее время мы нуждаемся в незамедлительной поддержке со стороны внешнего мира, чтобы разрядить напряженную обстановку», - заявил Далай-лама китайскоязычным СМИ. Возможно, в отношении его существует большое недопонимание, которое необходимо устранить для разрешения тибетской проблемы.

«После начала недавних беспорядков в Тибете у многих китайцев сложилось мнение, что тибетцы настроены против китайцев, но это абсолютно не так, - сказал Далай-лама. - Китайское правительство утверждает, что я руководил событиями в Тибете. Я думаю, что они должны тщательно рассмотреть это утверждение. Если бы это было правдой, то мы бы, безусловно, несли ответственность». Он выразил, надежду, что китайское правительство начнет следовать принципу, который часто высказывает - «искать истину, основываясь на фактах».

«Когда они создают пропаганду против меня, я не испытываю злости по поводу этого. Однако это заставило миллионы невинных китайцев в своих сердцах поверить, что я, Далай-лама - очень, очень злой человек. И это меня печалит».

Во время разговора он поделился тем, что отправил пекинскому правительству письмо, в котором еще раз подчеркнул, что он не призывает к независимости для Тибета. В настоящее время крайне необходим диалог.

Далай-лама сообщил, что после протестов во время эстафеты олимпийского огня, он уже сделал послание для всех тибетцев в мире не прибегать к насилию. Но у него нет права вмешиваться в требования отдельных тибетцев, призывающих к демократии. «У каждого есть право свободно высказывать свое мнение, это основополагающее право человека», - считает он. 

www.epochtimes.ru

----------


## Нока

*Международная федерация журналистов обеспокоена безопасностью репортеров в Китае*

Международная федерация журналистов выразила обеспокоенность безопасностью репортеров в преддверии летних Олимпийских игр в Пекине после того, как многие из них получили угрозы в свой адрес, сообщает АР.

Федерация журналистов, базирующаяся в Брюсселе, заявила, что приветствует готовность КНР к диалогу о свободе СМИ, однако испытывает беспокойство в связи с многочисленными угрозами, прозвучавшими в адрес журналистов, освещавшими народные волнения в Тибете и протесты в ходе эстафеты олимпийского огня.

«Мы вдохновлены продемонстрированной властями КНР готовностью обсуждать различия в наших подходах к свободе СМИ и журналистике, однако не можем игнорировать те проблемы, с которыми репортеры могут столкнуться на местах», - сказал Эйдан Уайт, генеральный секретарь Международной федерации журналистов по завершении своего четырехдневного визита в Пекин.

Западные журналисты, работающие в Китае, постоянно получают звонки, электронные письма и текстовые сообщения, в том числе содержащие смертельные угрозы «от простых китайцев», недовольных, с их точки зрения, предвзятым освещением антикитайских протестов в Тибете.

Кампания преследования журналистов началась около трех недель и была в основном направлена против западных телекомпаний, в частности CNN.

Однако кампания набрала новые обороты в начале апреля, когда мобильные телефоны и другая информация о журналистах, работающих в Associated Press, The Wall Street Journal и USA Today была вывешена на нескольких сайтах, в том числе в чате по военным вопросам.

По словам Уайта, его делегация провела ряд встреч с китайскими государственными чиновниками, созданной при правительстве Всекитайской ассоциацией журналистов и Пекинским олимпийским комитетом.

Международная федерация журналистов заявила, что продолжит следить за мерами по обеспечению безопасности журналистов на Олимпийских играх.

По предварительным подсчетам, для освещения предстоящей Олимпиады в Пекине ожидается около 30. 000 аккредитованных и неаккредитованных журналистов.


www.savetibet.ru – Сохраним Тибет!

----------


## Нока

*В тибетском монастыре Ронг Гончен монахов поставили на колени*

Китайские власти прибегли к беспрецедентным репрессиям в монастыре Ронг Гончен в уезде Ребконг после акции протеста, проведенной монахами 17 апреля, сообщает Тибетский центр по правам человека и демократии (TCHRD).

Ронг Гончен – крупный буддийский монастырь в Тибетской автономной префектуре Малхо, провинция Цинхай. 

Из-за мирных протестов, проведенных 17 апреля 22 монахами монастыря Ронг Гончен на рыночной площади Ребконга и последующих за этим арестов свыше ста протестующих, ситуация в монастыре достигла крайней напряженности.

По последним данным, китайские власти не дают разрешения на встречи с задержанными тибетцами. Многочисленные источники подтверждают, что 80-летний Алак Кхасуцанг, бывший глава монастыря Ронг Гончен, который пытался мирно урегулировать конфликтную ситуацию 17 апреля, получил серьезные повреждения головы и в настоящий момент находится в критическом состоянии. Один из источников указывает, что пожилого монаха отвезли в больницу Синина, но эти данные остаются неподтвержденными и точное место его нахождения неизвестно.

Другой монах, 50-летний Геше Тензин Чопел, живущий в Синине и работающий преподавателем в Цинхайском университете для национальностей, находился в Ронг Гончене 17 апреля. Он был арестован, и какая-либо информация о месте его нахождения также отсутствует. 

17 апреля, в районе 6 часов вечера по пекинскому времени, китайские спецслужбы провели обыски в монашеских кельях в Ронг Гончене. Во время рейда китайские службы силой заставили монахов покинуть свои дома и собрали их в монастырском дворе. Монахов, под дулом автоматов, заставили встать на колени, заломив руки за голову. В ходе рейда китайские спецслужбы изъяли фотографии Далай-ламы, найденные в монашеских кельях.

В монастыре Ронг Гончен введены жесткие ограничение, монахи изолированы друг от друга, любая возможность контактов между ними исключена. Со вчерашнего дня представители китайских спецслужб ведут круглосуточное наблюдение за комнатами монахов.
Информация о точном числе арестованных монахов отсутствует. Китайские власти вынесли строгое предупреждение монахам о недопустимости утечки в другие страны информации о подавлении акции протестов и последовавшими за этим мерами.

www.savetibet.ru по материалам портала  www.phayul.com

----------


## Нока

*Эстафету олимпийского огня в Бангкоке встретили протестами*

Эстафета олимпийского огня началась сегодня в столице Таиланда – Бангкоке. Этот этап эстафеты тоже не обошелся без акций протеста. Несколько сотен демонстрантов, призывающих к бойкоту Олимпиады в Пекине, собрались около офиса ООН, выкрикивая слоганы и держа плакаты «Нет олимпийскому огню в Тибете!» и «Один мир, одна мечта, свободный Тибет!».

Протестующие, одетые в национальные красные одежды, размахивают флагами Тибета из-за полицейских баррикад, сообщает агентство Reuters.

www.novayagazeta.ru

----------


## Нока

*Самдонг Ринпоче: Беспорядки в Лхасе спровоцировали китайские коммунисты* 

Тибетское правительство в изгнании ещё раз указало на то, что большинство из тех, кто устроил беспорядки в Лхасе 10 марта, являются посланниками китайских властей, разыгравшими этот спектакль. 

Премьер-министр тибетского правительства в изгнании Самдонг Ринпоче сказал в пятницу (18 апреля), что жители Лхасы никогда не видели большинство из демонстрантов и устроивших беспорядки 10 марта. Он также сказал, что есть свидетели, которые видели, как китайские полицейские переодевались в одежду монахов. 

Самдонг Ринпоче заявил, что те, так называемые боеприпасы, которые обнаружили китайские власти в тибетских монастырях, это всего лишь ножи и похожие на оружие изделия из грунта, используемые монахами в обрядах подношений, их совсем не возможно использовать в военных целях. Он также призвал международное сообщество оказать давление на китайское правительство, чтобы оно прекратило жестокое подавление тибетцев. 

www.epochtimes.ru

----------


## Нока

*Тибетское правительство в изгнании: Власти снова арестовали около 100 тибетцев* 

*На северо-западе Китая прошли новые акции протеста тибетцев, около 100 человек арестовано.*

Тибетское правительство в изгнании, Центр по продвижению демократии и защите прав человека в Тибете, а также Центр защиты прав человека тибетцев сообщили, что у них есть различные источники, подтвердившие информацию о том, что в четверг в провинции Цинхай прошли новые акции протеста тибетцев. 

Согласно этим источникам, сначала 22 монаха уезда Дунжэнь вышли на мирную демонстрацию с требованием освободить монахов, арестованных 13 апреля. Полиция всех их забрала в участок. Сразу после этого несколько сот монахов и простых жителей выступили с протестом этим действиям полиции и требованием немедленно освободить арестованных монахов. Полиция снова арестовала большую группу демонстрантов, а также заблокировала их монастырь. 

В Китайских СМИ никакой информации об этом не было. Государственное СМИ - агентство Синьхуа, сообщило только, что правительство сейчас ремонтирует самый крупный тибетский монастырь в Цинхай и выделило на это $3,5 млн.

www.epochtimes.ru

----------


## Топпер

Вмешательство Центрального разведывательного управления (ЦРУ) США в тибетский вопрос и его участие в инспирировании акций в поддержку т. н. «независимости Тибета» начались давно, после вторжения в Тибет англичан. 

В 1947 году при поддержке Великобритании, США и других западных стран тибетские власти направили свою делегацию для участия в Межазиатской конференции, состоявшейся в Дели. Для участия в указанной конференции они срочно изготовили флаг тибетской армии с изображением снежных львов, выдав его за «тибетский национальный флаг». После того, как упомянутая акция закончилась провалом, тибетские власти при подстрекательстве Великобритании и США сформировали т. н. «тибетскую торговую миссию», которая посетила многие европейские и американские страны, пытаясь убедить их поддержать «независимость Тибета». Однако, учитывая справедливые протесты китайского правительства, Великобритания, США и другие страны заявили о своем признании суверенитета Китая над Тибетом. 

В 1951 году Тибет был освобожден мирным путем. Не смирившись со своим поражением, Великобритания и США сосредоточили усилия на подготовке проамериканских и проанглийских сил в местной тибетской администрации и попытались создать препятствия на пути претворения в жизнь Соглашения о мирном освобождении Тибета из 17 пунктов. В 1959 году, когда небольшое количество тибетских реакционных крепостников-феодалов спровоцировали вооруженный мятеж, ЦРУ не только участвовало в мятеже, но и инспирировало побег Далай-ламы за границу, а потом и встретило его. Осенью – зимой 1956 года реакционная верхушка Тибета и мятежники кхампа активно сотрудничали с США и Великобританией и просили их о поддержке. Представители ЦРУ им ясно сказали, что всемерная поддержка будет оказана только тогда, когда Далай-лама будет вывезен за границу. Тибетская реакционная верхушка уже чувствовала, что их попытки спровоцировать мятеж и претензии на «независимость Тибета» лишь незначительно воздействовали на широкие слои тибетцев. Они считали, что только отправив за границу Далай-ламу, придерживавшегося в то время политического нейтралитета и постепенно сближавшегося с центральным правительством, поможет им укрепить свое влияние и вызвать большие беспорядки в Тибете. В связи с этим они были готовы отправить Далай-ламу за границу. В мае 1957 года при поддержке тибетской реакционной верхушки мятежники кхампа создали в Лхасе реакционную организацию «Чуси Тангдрук». В декабре 1957 года ЦРУ сбросило на парашютах в Тибет двух обученных в США мятежников Кхампа, в том числе некоего Вандю. В начале 1958 года последний с рацией прибыл в Лхасу, где установил связи с тибетской реакционной верхушкой и главарем организации «Чуси Тангдрук». Таким образом, мятежники получили возможность непосредственно связываться с сотрудниками ЦРУ по рации. В июне 1958 года при покровительстве кашага (местного тибетского правительства) мятежники кхампа создали армию «Чуси Гангдрук» численностью примерно 4 тысячи человек, которую возглавил Анджугцан Гоньпо-Чжасчи. Помимо заброски оружия на парашютах ЦРУ также через Индию сухопутным путем переправило для них большое количество оружия и боеприпасов. 

После того, как вооруженный мятеж потерпел поражение, Далай-лама бежал за границу и создал там т. н. «правительство в изгнании». ЦРУ продолжало поддерживать клику Далай-ламы в переподготовке армии «Чуси Гангдрук» из числа вооруженных мятежников, помогало ей обучать партизан и осуществить «специальную подготовку», в результате чего ЦРУ подготовило для клики Далай-ламы несколько сотен агентов. Кроме этого, ЦРУ еще предоставил клике Далай-ламы финансовые средства и вооружение. ЦРУ построило специальный аэропорт в Непале и поставило туда один грузовой самолет и два вертолета для того, чтобы передать тибетским мятежникам вооружение, продовольствие и другие материалы. После разоружения непальской армией боевиков «Чуси Тангдрук» ЦРУ неизменно продолжало оказывать им экономическую и военную поддержку, а также поддержку в подготовке персонала. Большинство агентов, направленных кликой Далай-ламы для осуществления подрывной деятельности на Родине, обучены сотрудниками ЦРУ.-о-


Источник:<<Жэньминь жибао>> он-лайн

----------


## Нока

*Вандалы осквернили главный храм Нагано*

Буддийский храм, отказавшийся становиться стартовой точкой в эстафете олимпийского огня в Японии, подвергся вандализму. Как сообщила полиция, стены храма Дзэнкодзи, главного храма в городе Нагано, испачканы граффити.

Правоохранительные органы начали расследование по факту порчи имущества, полагая, что случившееся имеет прямое отношение к истории с факелом. Монахи храма категорически отказались допускать олимпийский огонь к воротам храма, сославшись на события в Тибете. По словам настоятеля, "мы очень обеспокоены судьбой восставших буддистов в Тибете".

Белая краска, разбрызганная из баллончика, обнаружена в шести местах - на деревянных дверях и колоннах храма. Она нанесена в виде кругов и линий примерно на высоте около 1 метра от земли. Храм открыт для прихожан круглые сутки. Установлено, что акт вандализма был совершен ночью или рано утром, т.к. во время последней проверки охраны накануне около 23:00 все было в порядке.

В Нагано, который принимал у себя Зимние игры в 1998 году, эстафета олимпийского огня пройдет 26 апреля. С учетом последних событий власти города намерены принять усиленные меры безопасности, мобилизовав значительные силы полиции.

www.vesti.ru

----------


## Нока

*В Таллинне снова пройдет пикет у посольства Китая*

На следующей неделе в Таллинне состоится новая акция протеста у посольства Китая, участники которой намерены также потребовать отказа Эстонии от участия в Олимпиаде в Пекине.

Артур Аронов, один из организаторов акции, запланированной на вечер следующей пятницы, сообщил BNS, что единый протест нескольких организаций состоится в парке, через дорогу от посольства. На том же месте состоялся митинг в конце марта.

Аронов сказал, что на прошлом митинге акцент был на деяниях коммунистического режима в Китае, а на этот раз в центре внимания будут права нацменьшинств, включая жителей Тибета.

Точной программы пока нет, но уже известно, что состоится минута молчания и будет выдвинуто требование об отказе Эстонии от участия в Олимпиаде в Пекине.

На митинг в конце марта пришли около 200 человек, протестовавших против кровавого подавления китайскими властями беспорядков в Тибете. В митинге приняли участие представители Института буддизма и парламентарии из группы поддержки Тибета.

www.savetibet.ru

----------


## Galina

*По просьбе Китая власти Непала выставили вокруг Эвереста вооруженную охрану*

Непальские власти разместили на подступах в вершине Эвереста подразделения сил безопасности для пресечения возможных акций протеста тибетцев. 

Согласно информации, поступившей из непальской столицы Катманду, бойцы, оснащенные специальным альпинистским оборудованием и современными средствами связи, выдвинуты в район базового лагеря номер два, находящегося на высоте около 6,6 тысяч метров над уровнем моря. Они получили приказ применять при необходимости огнестрельное оружие, если не прекращающие своих антикитайских выступлений тибетцы предпримут попытки проникнуть с непальской стороны на высочайший в мире пик, чтобы сорвать эстафету Олимпийского огня. 

По данным ИТАР-ТАСС, эти меры приняты в ответ на обращение китайских властей, обеспокоенных угрозой срыва подъема факела пекинской Олимпиады на находящуюся на непальско-китайской границе в Гималаях самую большую гору планеты, которая достигает 8846 метров и именуется в Китае Джомолунгма, а в Непале Сагарматха. Министерство туризма Непала приняло также решение направлять с каждой командой альпинистов, получившей разрешение на восхождение на Эверест, военнослужащих или полицейских в качестве офицеров связи. 

Вооруженные дозоры непальских сил безопасности будут оставаться на южном склоне Эвереста до тех пор, пока китайские атлеты не завершат эстафету, поднявшись с факелом к вершине по ее северному, выходящему на Тибет склону, и спустившись затем по тому же пути. 

Ранее в Катманду было объявлено о введении запрета всем экспедициям альпинистов подниматься в период с 1 по 10 мая выше базового лагеря номер три, расположенного на высоте 7,4 тысяч метров. Восходителям, стремящимся на штурм Эвереста, предложено задержаться на этот период между 2 и 3 лагерями, потратив время не тренировки и акклиматизацию. Всего на завершающийся в мае сезон зарегистрировались 28 команд. 

http://www.newsru.com/sport/20apr2008/nepal.html

----------


## Ersh

Самая бесстыдная ситуация профанации Олимпийского духа произошла в Париже. Сторонники движения за «независимость Тибета» во время прохождения эстафеты Олимпийского огня в Париже с целью захвата факела Олимпиады побили китайскую девушку-инвалида Цзинь Цзин.
Помехи проведению эстафеты факела Олимпиады Пекина были тщательно организованы сторонниками движения за «независимость Тибета». После того, как им не удалось захватить Олимпийский факел в Греции и Англии, в Париже они решили осуществить свою подлую цель, напав на девушку-инвалида. Сначала несколько человек отвлекли внимание французских полицейских, после чего один крепкий мужчина набросился на девушку-инвалида Цзинь Цзин. Он не думал, что ему не удастся. Хотя Цзинь Цзин – хрупкая девушка, но у нее крепкий дух. Она прочно держала факел в руках с мыслью о том, что пока она жива, он не заполучит факел. Несмотря на то, что исступленный сторонник за «независимость Тибета» травмировал Цзинь Цзин в подбородок, но ему не удавалось отнять факел, после чего он начал бить бедную девушку по спине.
Интересно, что бы сказал Кубертен о французских СМИ, встающих на сторону правонарушителей и искажающих информацию после случившегося?

http://russian.people.com.cn/31514/6393025.html

----------


## Нока

*Тибетское правительство в изгнании опасается ухудшения ситуации в Тибете в ближайшие дни*

*Заявление премьер-министра правительства Самдонга Ринпоче*

С 10 марта 2008 во всех областях исторических провинций У-Цанг, Кхам и Амдо, а также в различных городах Китая, населенных тибетцами, идут массовые демонстрации протеста. Причина этих протестов кроется в глубинном недовольстве, накопившемся в сердцах тибетского народа за пятьдесят лет непрекращающихся репрессий, а также в силовых методах, которыми ответило китайское правительство на мирные выступления небольших групп монахов и простых тибетцев внутри Тибетского автономного района (ТАР), а также за его пределами 10 марта 2008. 

Для тибетского народа 10 марта - это особая историческая дата. Ежегодно 10 марта проходят мирные демонстрации, которые, как правило, ограничиваются одним днем. Однако в этом году из-за неоправданно жесткой реакции властей и применения силы протесты продолжились и в последующие дни. 

Будь целью применения силы стремление китайских властей поддержать мир и порядок в Тибете, для наведения порядка им хватило бы и одного дня. Но прошло уже более пяти недель, а ситуация так и не нормализовалась, протесты вспыхивают практически ежедневно, а за ними следуют новые репрессии. Это вызывает сомнения относительно истинных намерений китайских властей.. При анализе многих событий, вызывающих вопросы, наиболее подозрительными выглядят следующие факты:

1. 14 марта власти допустили необычные по своей силе народные волнения в Лхасе, на протяжении нескольких часов не принимая никаких мер для их предотвращения.

2. Большинство протестующих, участвовавших в насильственных действиях в эти дни, были незнакомы местному населению. В частности, люди говорят, что опознали в некоторых зачинщиках и наиболее активных участниках беспорядков китайских полицейских в тибетской национальной одежде или переодетых монахами. 

3. Китайские власти заявляют, что в некоторых тибетских монастырях найдены оружие и боеприпасы. Основанием для таких заявлений послужило наличие старых непригодных самодельных ружей и мечей, хранившихся в качестве подношений в комнатах защитников (гонкхангах) некоторых монастырей. В других случаях оружие и амуницию принесли военнослужащие, а затем монахов обвинили в незаконном хранении оружия на территории монастыря. 

4. Китайские власти заявляют, что борцы за независимость Тибета готовят атаки террористов-смертников. 

5. Китайские власти обвиняют монахов во взрыве бомбы, который разрушил здание в Чамдо в восточном Тибете. Однако убедительные доказательства этой версии предоставлены не были. 

6. Вновь развернута капания патриотического перевоспитания монахов и монахинь, а на всех жилых зданиях и монастырях должен быть вывешен китайский флаг.

7. Повсеместно проводится оскорбительная для чувств тибетского народа кампания по дискредитации Далай-ламы. 

8. Китайская народная республика (КНР) упорно и целенаправленно вносит раскол в отношения между тибетцами и народом Китая. Этому служит пропагандистская кампания, направленная на раздувание националистических настроений и ненависти к «клике Далай-ламы» среди китайского населения.

Эти действия никак не способствуют восстановлению спокойствия и общественного порядка в Тибете. Напротив, тибетцы воспринимают их как в высшей степени провокационные, поскольку они оскорбляют самые глубокие чувства тибетского народа. Из выше перечисленных фактов можно сделать вывод, что истинной целью китайских властей является истощить терпение тибетского народа и спровоцировать его на насильственные действия. Они также говорят о том, что различные силовые структуры КНР планируют новые взрывы и другие разрушительные действия, ответственность за которые будет возложена на ни в чем неповинных тибетцев. 

Мы глубоко обеспокоены тем, что репрессии, жестокие избиения, пытки и убийства не прекращаются, людям отказывают в пище и воде, в результате чего некоторые тибетцы уже умерли от голода. Мы также озабочены тем, что репрессии могут затянуться на многие месяцы. 

В настоящее время Тибет практически изолирован от внешнего мира, и китайцам понадобится совсем немного времени, чтобы уничтожить все улики, казнив невиновных тибетцев. Международное сообщество должно немедленно вмешаться и убедить руководство КНР остановить жестокость и насилие.

Непростая ситуация в Тибете берет начало в 1957 – 1958 годах, когда ультра-левая политика китайских коммунистов привела к народному восстанию 10 марта 1959. С тех пор тибетский народ испытывал невыносимые страдания. Более миллиона тибетцев погибли, а ситуация продолжала оставаться крайне напряженной. Позже правительство в материковом Китае признало ошибочность такой политики. Но для тибетцев ничего не изменилось. И сегодня никакая сила не сможет удержать тибетцев под контролем, если КНР не изменит свою политику в отношении Тибета. 

С одной стороны руководство КНР призывает Далай-ламу использовать свое влияние для восстановления спокойствия в Тибете. С другой стороны оно не делает ничего, чтобы Далай-лама мог на практике выполнить эту задачу. Напротив, китайцы все упорнее ведут в Тибете кампанию, направленную на дискредитацию Далай-ламы. 

Руководство КНР отказывается искать корни народных волнений, охвативших Тибет, и не принимает никаких мер для устранения их причин. Вместо этого своими действиями оно усугубляет проблему. Все это ясно указывает на то, что китайское руководство не хочет мира и стабильности в Тибете. 

В связи с вышеизложенным мы настойчиво призываем международное сообщество предпринять эффективные и безотлагательные действия, чтобы предотвратить грядущие жестокие действия против тибетского народа и остановить политику культурного геноцида, которую китайское правительство систематически проводит в Тибете. 

Профессор Самдонг Ринпоче
Калон трипа (премьер-министр)
Дата: 18 апреля 2008 г.

Перевод: Натальи Иноземцевой, www.savetibet.ru

----------


## Ersh

*Председатель народного правительства ТАР: монахи, высказавшие свои мнения зарубежным журналистам, не будут наказаны*

Монахи монастыря Джоканг, которые высказали свои мнения перед зарубежными журналистами, не будут наказаны, заявил 9 апреля председатель народного правительства Тибетского автономного района Дзянпа Пуньцог на пресс-конференции, устроенной в Пресс-Канцелярии Госсовета КНР. 

"В данный момент они находятся и будут служить в этом монастыре, если не участвовали в противоправных акциях -- избиениях, разрушениях, грабежах и поджогах. Китай -- правовое государство, которое не наказывает человека, высказавшего свои мнения СМИ, -- сказал он, -- к сожалению, высказывания этих монахов не объективны". 
28 марта группа монахов монастыря Джоканг сорвала посещение журналистов, представляющих 19 китайских и зарубежных СМИ. 3- дневная поездка в Лхасу, организованная Пресс-канцелярией Госсовета КНР, стала первой после общественных беспорядков, имевших место 14 марта. 

Глава правительства ТАР сообщил, что один из джокангских монахов заявил, что в результате действий властей в Лхасе было, якобы, убито более 100 человек. Однако, как выяснилось, монах получил эту информацию из сообщения радиостанции "Голос Америки".-о-
http://russian.people.com.cn/31521/6389640.html

----------


## Нока

*Разжигая в людях ненависть, китайская компартия уничтожает саму себя* 

*В ситуации обвалов на биржах, сильного повышения цен и многочисленных социальных проблем, китайская компартия (КПК) раздувает у людей националистические чувства, пытаясь таким образом перевести разгорающийся огонь возмущения китайского народа внутренними проблемами на западные страны. В настоящее время КПК провоцирует китайцев бойкотировать такие крупные международные СМИ, как BBC, FOX NEWS и др. Под подстрекательством КПК, китайцы начали бойкотировать сеть гипермаркетов Carrefour, продукцию фирмы L`OREAL, рестораны компании Kentucky Fried Chicken (KFC) и другие заграничные фирмы, а также проводить акции бойкота западных СМИ и т.д.*


Цензор СМИ и главный редактор журнала «Дунсян» Чжан Вэйго и писатель из провинции Гуйчжоу Цзэн Нин в интервью корреспонденту The Epoch Times поделились своим мнением относительно этих событий.

Они считают, что всеми этими действиями КПК старается перевести внимание китайцев от обострившихся многочисленных противоречий внутри страны, во вне, чтобы таким образом ослабить опасность развала своей власти. Всё это является проявлением предсмертных судорог ком партии, перед её распадом.

Они также выразили мнение о том, что, разжигая в людях ненависть и патриотические чувства, КПК играет с огнём и, в конце концов, всё это обернётся против неё самой. Движимые горячими патриотическими чувствами  любви к родине, люди, в конце концов поймут, кто на самом деле наносит вред Китаю и начнут движение против власти ком партии, против её тоталитарного правления.

Все эти события, произошёдшие в последнее время в преддверье Олимпиады, помогают не только китайцам, но и западному обществу увидеть и понять, что же кроется за красивой личиной КПК и с чем они на самом деле имеют дело.

*Разжигание ненависти в людях ради того, чтобы отсрочить свой последний вздох*

Комментатор американского телеканала CNN Чак Сафферти (Jack Cafferty) 14 и 15 апреля, комментируя одно из недавних событий, сказал такую фразу: «...группа глупцов и головорезов». Эти слова он адресовал китайскому правительству, а не китайскому народу. Он ясно объяснил это в своих извинениях перед китайскими гражданами. Однако МИД КНР и рупор ком партии - агентство Синьхуа продолжают разжигать в людях враждебное настроение и требуют, чтобы CNN извинилось ещё раз. Они даже начали акцию сбора подписей в Интернете.

Чжан Вэйго отметил, что эти действия КПК имеют политическую цель. Таким образом она хочет сделать из западных СМИ козла отпущения, чтобы китайцы выплеснули на них весь свой накопившийся гнев и недовольства внутренними проблемами.

В последнее время агентство Синьхуа очень скромно публиковало сообщения о том, что из-за ненадлежащего урегулирования обвала на биржах и на рынке недвижимости, многие люди покончили жизнь самоубийством, разбивали офисы бирж и т.д. Но в тоже время Синьхуа громко трубит о том, что китайский МИД требует от CNN извинений, говоря, что CNN «пытается настроить китайский народ против правительства».

Чжан Вэйго считает, что фактически как раз наоборот, КПК старается разжечь противоречие между китайцами, проживающими за границей и ведущими слоями западного общества, между китайцами-хань и тибетцами, китайцами и западными людьми, между западной и восточной культурой. Эти проявления КПК ещё раз подтверждают, что Китай находится под тоталитарным управлением, в котором нет свободы слова. Китайская компартия хочет контролировать не только китайские СМИ, но и западные.

Относительно этого инцидента с CNN, Чжан сказал, что, конечно же, комментатор должен был быть тактичней, но если бы китайцы в Китае смогли посмотреть весь этот репортаж CNN целиком, то у них было бы совсем другое мнение и настроение. Ведь комментатор критиковал КПК за нарушения прав человека, фактически выступая за права китайских граждан. К тому же у западных СМИ есть свои механизмы исправления ошибок, основывающиеся не на извинениях, а на полном раскрытии настоящей ситуации. Многие СМИ, конкурируя между собой, по-разному рассказывают об одном и том же событии, таким образом, они и исправляют ошибки друг друга, в результате люди могут узнать правду, что является самым главным. CNN часто критикует Белый Дом, но никогда не было такого, чтобы Белый Дом потребовал извинений, это было бы просто смешно.

*Перед своим падением КПК всеми силами старается ложью ввести людей в заблуждение*

Цзэн Нин считает, что после того, как в международном сообществе начала нарастать волна осуждения КПК за её действия в Тибете, эта информация стала всё больше просачиваться внутрь страны. Панически боясь, что сквозь пелену лжи, которой окутала КПК китайцев, они увидят правду, и это вызовет у них недовольство правящим режимом, китайские власти прибегли к такому способу, как разжечь в людях ненависть к западным странам. Таким образом, враждебно относясь к западному свободному обществу, китайцы автоматически не будут принимать его демократические ценности и взгляды, а это является крайне важным для тоталитарной власти.

*Официальные высказывания китайских властей не отражают волю народа*

Чжан Вэйго подчеркнул, что люди, которые не знают настоящей ситуации в Китае, глядя на эти, так называемые «патриотические движения» китайцев, могут подумать, что западные СМИ находятся под давлением воли китайского народа. Однако фактически в Кита не существует воли народа. До тех пор, пока в стране не будет свободы слова и свободы печати, там не может быть выражения настоящей воли народа. Все эти проявления, всего лишь результат умышленного подстрекательства и введения в заблуждение людей китайской компартией.

Бешенство «Культурной революции» это разве была воля народа? Кровавая расправа над студентами в 1989 г., это воля народа? Жестокое подавление Фалуньгун, это тоже воля народа? Всё это воля партии и никого больше. Начиная с 1949 г., в Китае нет воли народа.

*Национализм - это обоюдоострый меч*  

Цзэн Дин указал на то, что, разжигая в людях националистические чувства, КПК сама усугубляет своё положение.

Часть китайцев, возможно, попадутся на эту удочку КПК, но многие китайцы уже имеют доступ к западным новостям и уже сформировали способность самостоятельно размышлять и делать выводы, поэтому их уже не так легко водить за нос.

Цзэн сказал, что горячий порыв национализма и патриотизма, дойдя до определённой степени, повернётся от западных стран в сторону правящего режима. За последние сто лет большинство движений за свободу начиналось именно с маленьких искр патриотических чувств, которые потом превращались в большое пламя, сжигающее деспотичных правителей.

То, что происходит сейчас, это только начало, и на взгляд кажется, что КПК контролирует эту силу огня патриотических чувств, но кто сгорит в самом конце, это мы увидим в ближайшее время.

Сейчас Китай стоит на развилке между двумя путями, на границе между светом и тьмой. Все происходящие сейчас события говорят о том, что компартия уже отжила свой век. Из КПК уже вышло 35 млн человек, движение Факела за права человека распространяется в Китае, всё это ведёт к разложению КПК, вряд ли она сможет продержаться этот год.

www.epochtimes.ru

----------


## Ersh

*«Глазные болезни», «забывчивость» и «предубежденность» некоторых западных людей*

Очевидно, некоторые западные СМИ и политики, раздувающие настроение против Китая по поводу Олимпийских игр, уже «заболели лицемерием». В ходе споров они настаивают, что они таким образом «оказывают внимание на Китай». При этом, все симптомы за этой якобы благовидной маской явно сопровождаются предубеждениями, несправедливостью, нарушением Олимпийского духа, олицетворяющего демократию и справедливость. Судя по этому, пора проверить пульс некоторым западным персонам.

Первый симптом по праву можно назвать «глазными болезнями». Совершенно очевидные диверсионные действия малочисленных элементов, вылившиеся в избиения, погромы, грабежи и поджоги, рассматривали как «мирную демонстрацию монахов». Кучка тибетских сепаратистов явно многократно пыталась подвергать личным нападкам факелоносцев и даже факелоносцев-инвалидов, но их все же называли «мирными лицами». Те СМИ и политики в большинстве держатся стороны тибетских сепаратистов и различных «борцов за права человека», посвящая объемные репортажи именно этим людям в то время, когда в описании Китая либо закрывают глаза на позиции китайской стороны, либо употребляют такие слова как «насилие», «вооруженные силы», «жесткость» и т.п. 

В своих репортажах западные СМИ неоднократно упоминали о том, что «восстание», поднятое Далай-ламой в 1959 году, подверглось «вооруженному подавлению освободительной армией Китая». При этом почти ни одно из западных СМИ не вспоминало о том, что Далай-лама уже в 1951 году согласился на то, что Тибет находится под юрисдикцией центрального правительства Китая, суверенитет Тибета принадлежит Китаю, что не подлежит никаким сомнениям. Если не считать это «глазными болезнями», то что оно может еще себе представлять? 

Второй симптом проявляется в «забывчивости». Когда китайское правительство, следуя законодательству, сдерживает распространение насильственных актов с целью поддерживать общественный порядок, западный мир, постоянно призывающий Китай к строительству «правового общества», выражает «озабоченность» по поводу законных мер контроля над сложившейся ситуации. При этом, в западных странах, которые называют себя лидерами «свободы и демократии», акции протеста и демонстрации проводятся строго по установкам правительства и правохранительных органов, насильственные поступки тем более не допустимы. Неким французам, высказывавшим упреки в адрес китайского правительства, не следует забыть, во время массовых беспорядков под Парижем в конце 2005 года действующий президент Франции Николя Саркози, будучи в то время министром внутренних дел страны, занимал жесткую позицию, называя «избиение, погромы и грабежи» в беспорядках преступностью, и настаивал на том, чтобы правительство строго наказало подобные действия в соответствии с законодательством страны. Он также отнес более ста французских иммигрантов-мусульманов, подозреваемых в участии в массовых беспорядках, к иностранцам, и требовал их депортации за границы Франции. Саркози характеризовал отношение к подобным преступлениям как «нулевое терпение», позже делая обеспечение законного управления и порядка как одно из важнейших аспектов президентских выборов страны.

Теперь давайте посмотрим, как обстоит дело в США. Председатель палаты представителей Конгресса США Нэнси Пелоси, выступающая в роли «морального авторитета» по тибетской проблеме, в течение больше 20 лет, т.е. с 1976 по 1996 год занимала должность члена палаты представителей конгресса США от Демократической партии от штата Калифорния. Она не должна быть настолько забывчивой, чтобы не помнить широкомасштабные беспорядки, вызванные межрасовым конфликтом, в Лос-Анджелесе прямо на ее глазах 16 лет назад. Тогда помимо всех милицейских отрядов города Лос-Анджелесе, правительство США направили туда еще более 10 тысяч военнослужащих морской пехоты и национальной гвардии, а также большое количество бронемашин для введения военного положения и комендантского режима. Применяя слезоточивый газ и дубины, этим вооруженным людям удалось за 4 дня подавить сильнейшие в американской истории расовые волнения, в результате чего погибли около 50--60 человек, и порядка 10 тысяч человек были арестованы. В ходе контроля над насильственными протестами данные западные страны, хвастающиеся тем, что демократия практикуется у них на протяжении уже больше 200 лет, не жалеют переброски огромного количества военной и милицейской силы. По их собственным словам, подобные меры нацелены на обеспечение стабильности страны. Почему абсолютно адекватные нормы управления государством применительно к Китаю и стали совсем иными? По-видимому, некие люди и в самом деле заболели «забывчивостью». 

Третий симптом можно считать «предубежденностью». Запад предпочитает оценивать поддержку китайского общества и народных масс в отношении обеспечения правительством государственного порядка термином «китайский национализм», там мало кто употребляет положительное слово «патриотизм. Однако, недавно приключилось одно любопытное происшествие: некая известная компания по производству водки, штаб-квартира которой находится в Швеции, на днях выпустили новую версию рекламы своей организации для Мексики, на которой изображена карта Америки примерно в 1830 году, где несколько нынешних южных штат США еще входили в территорию Мексики. Американцы явно почувствовали недовольство в этот случай, выкрикивая режущие слух лозунги «патриотизм», они стали единодушно бойкотировать водку этой марки и требовать от производителя извиниться перед американским народом. Американцы назвали обеспечение целостности территории и суверенитета США «патриотизмом», а на своих сайтах критикуют меры обеспечения целостности территории и суверенитета китайским народом своей Родины как «национализм», и даже упрямо настаивают, что Китай должен «вернуть» Тибет «тибетцам». Отсюда следует, что «предубежденность» некоторых американцев уже превратилась в аномалию в психике, как только народ других стран проявляют патриотические настроения, им сразу же становится очень плохо.

Советы некоторым западным господам: вылечили бы сначала свои болезни, а уж потом начать рассуждать Китай. 

Автор статьи: Куй Цзин, известный медиа-деятель, проживающий в США

http://russian.people.com.cn/31521/6392292.html

----------


## Нока

*Спорт и политика: танцы на кладбище*

13 июля 2001 года на 112-й сессии Международного олимпийского комитета в Москве была названа столица Олимпийских игр 2008 года. Парижу, Осаке, Стамбулу и Торонто МОК предпочел Пекин. Теперь до даты начала Олимпиады осталось меньше четырех месяцев, и отсчет дней уже пошел. 24 марта в Греции был зажжен олимпийский огонь, который атлеты понесли по многим странам, преодолеют 137 тыс. км и 8 августа зажгут его в Пекине.

Однако не все так просто с предстоящей Олимпиадой. Проводиться она будет в одном из немногих оставшихся на планете тоталитарных коммунистических государств. Уже при зажжении олимпийского огня случился инцидент, впрочем, вполне закономерный. Три человека попытались прорваться к трибуне, с которой торжественно выступал представитель Китая, и развернули транспарант «Объявите бойкот стране, которая нарушает права человека». Все трое были из правозащитной организации «Репортеры без границ», один из них, Робер Менар, -- руководитель организации. Затем акции протеста правозащитников и сторонников независимости Тибета продолжились по всему следованию олимпийского огня. Наконец в Париже факел временно загасили и повезли в полицейском автобусе, а в США маршрут следования огня засекретили. Лидеры некоторых европейских стран заявили об отказе присутствовать на церемонии открытия Олимпийских игр. К этому же призвал всех и Европарламент.

Протесты против планов проведения Олимпиады в Китае начались уже давно. В Москве 13 июля 2001 года напротив Центра международной торговли, где проходила та самая сессия МОК, несколько человек проводили манифестацию протеста. Дабы не раздражать китайских товарищей, все манифестанты были задержаны милицией.

6 августа прошлого года в палате представителей конгресса США демократы и республиканцы внесли сразу два проекта резолюции, призывающей президента принять меры по бойкоту Олимпийских игр в Китае. Причина бойкота, выбранная конгрессменами, звучала очень прагматично: поставки Пекином оружия террористическому режиму в Судане. По этой же причине знаменитый американский режиссер Стивен Спилберг отказался режиссировать церемонию открытия Олимпийских игр в Пекине. К бойкоту пекинской Олимпиады призвал известный американский киноактер Ричард Гир.

Обсуждение бойкота Олимпиады вышло на новый уровень после жестоких расправ китайской полиции с мирными тибетскими демонстрантами в марте этого года, когда, по официальным китайским данным, погибло 19 демонстрантов, а по данным тибетского правительства в изгнании -- 140 человек.

Борьба за право проведения Олимпийских игр давно вышла за рамки спорта. С проведением Игр увязывают свои интересы национальная экономика, бизнес, политика. Права человека на фоне столь важных интересов чаще всего становятся досадной помехой.

*Когда в 1980 году во всем мире шло обсуждение планов бойкота московской Олимпиады, одна из стран -- сторонниц бойкота заявила устами своего официального информагентства: «По мере того как голоса против проведения Олимпийских игр в Москве звучат все громче, советские власти, пытаясь сбить с толку народ в Советском Союзе и в остальной части мира, все чаще заявляют, что «политику и спорт не следует смешивать». Как это теперь ни покажется странным, заявление было сделано 9 февраля 1980 года китайским государственным агентством Синьхуа. Китай, будучи политическим соперником СССР, обвинял Советский Союз в лицемерии и стремлении наложить «политическую печать на Игры».*

Сегодня аналогичные обвинения предъявляют Китаю. Оккупация Тибета, преследования религиозных движений, репрессии против китайских диссидентов -- аргументы не менее значимые, чем те, что выдвигались против Москвы в 1980 году. По данным из диссидентских источников, только последователей религиозного движения «Фалуньгун» с начала компании репрессий против них в 1999 году было убито в полицейских участках, «лагерях перевоспитания» и психбольницах не менее 3 тыс. человек. По обвинениям в антиправительственной деятельности в заключении находятся десятки членов первой в коммунистическом Китае оппозиционной Демократической партии. В китайских трудовых лагерях «лаогай» («трудовое перевоспитание», аналог нашего ГУЛАГа), которых в стране около 1 тыс., сидят от 4 до 6 млн заключенных, из них, по разным оценкам, от 400 тыс. до 1 млн -- политические заключенные.

Небывалое применение находит в Китае смертная казнь. По данным организации «Международная амнистия», в 2006 году в Китае были казнены 1010 человек и 2790 приговорены к смерти. «Международная амнистия» охарактеризовала однажды применение смертной казни в Китае как «расстрельное бешенство». На открытых слушаниях в конгрессе США эмигрировавшие из Китая диссиденты и очевидцы рассказывали о получившей широкое распространение практике изъятия внутренних органов у казненных; эти органы потом используются для трансплантации партийным чиновникам и богатым иностранцам. Случается, что внутренние органы и кожу отбирают у еще живых смертников.

Такова реальность сегодняшнего Китая. Можно в очередной раз закрыть глаза на катастрофическое положение с правами человека в этой стране, чтобы «не смешивать спорт с политикой». Можно радоваться спортивным достижениям и праздновать победы, не обращая внимания на то, что делает устроитель Олимпиады с людьми, пытающимися отстаивать свободу в своей стране. Вполне рациональное объяснение: мы спортсмены, мы вне политики. Все равно что соревноваться, кто больше съест, посреди умирающей от голода деревни. Хотя, если вдуматься, спорт увязывался с политикой еще в античные времена. Ведь именно во время Олимпиад останавливались войны, что это если не связь политики со спортом? Только если раньше на время проведения Олимпиад прекращались войны, то теперь во время войн прекращаются Олимпиады.

Нет ничего удивительного в том, что к бойкоту Олимпиад призывают прежде всего те, кто на себе испытывает всю тяжесть и несправедливость тоталитарного режима. К ним присоединяются те немногие, в ком солидарность с угнетенными берет верх над желанием устроить беззаботный спортивный праздник и наслаждаться красивым зрелищем, закрыв глаза на все происходящее вокруг. Даже в СССР накануне Олимпиады 1980 года не все диссиденты считали бойкот Олимпийских игр уместным. Академик Андрей Сахаров, например, был против бойкота, пока не грянула война в Афганистане, а его самого не отправили в ссылку в Горький. После этого и он присоединился к требованиям бойкота.

Сторонники проведения Олимпиады в Пекине часто говорят, что проведение Игр в Китае будет способствовать миру. Каким образом это будет происходить, никто не объясняет. Просто «будет», потому что основатель современного олимпийского движения Пьер де Кубертен в своей «Оде спорту» воскликнул: «О спорт! Ты -- мир!» Кубертен, вероятно, надеялся, что Олимпийские игры будут способствовать установлению мира на земле по аналогии с тем, как в античной Греции во время Олимпийских игр прекращались войны между греческими городами. Логика сторонников Игр в Пекине проста: раз так происходило в Древней Греции в VI веке до н.э., значит, то же произойдет и в современном Китае. Так, может быть, хотя бы на время проведения Олимпийских игр Китай прекратит поставки оружия Судану и уйдет из оккупированного Тибета?

Но дело не только в войнах. Не стоит ли наконец понимать «мир» не как отсутствие войны, а как отсутствие насилия? Война -- это лишь одна из форм насилия, одного государства в отношении другого. Но насилие государства в отношении своих собственных граждан может быть не менее кровопролитным и катастрофичным. Опыт тоталитарных режимов ХХ века ясно показывает это.

Можно ли лукаво радоваться мнимому миру только потому, что пределы страны обозначены государственной границей, а не линией фронта, что самолеты не бомбят города и армии не ведут позиционные бои? Можно ли считать жизнь мирной, если миллионы людей тихо истребляют по тюрьмам и концлагерям, а иных для общественной острастки расстреливают публично на стадионах при заполненных трибунах? (Не на тех ли самых стадионах, где будут соревноваться олимпийцы?) Тот ли это мир, о котором в Олимпийской хартии говорится: «Целью олимпизма является повсеместное становление спорта на службу гармоничного развития человека, с тем чтобы способствовать созданию мирного общества, заботящегося о сохранении человеческого достоинства»?

Может быть, сторонники пекинской Олимпиады ожидают, что хотя бы на время Олимпийских игр китайские власти освободят из тюрем и психушек диссидентов, закроют следственные дела против инакомыслящих, отменят тотальную цензуру в Интернете и средствах массовой информации? Или кто-то искренне верит, что хотя бы на эти две недели китайские власти прекратят войну против собственных граждан, а сам Китай станет мирной демократической страной?

Впрочем, можно не задаваться риторическими вопросами, а просто устроить для себя спортивный пир во время красной чумы.

Политические мотивы в истории Олимпиад

Антверпен, 1920 год. Германия, Австрия, Болгария, Венгрия и Турция не были приглашены на Олимпиаду из-за их роли в прошедшей недавно первой мировой войне. Париж, 1924 год. Германия вновь не приглашена на Олимпийские игры. Берлин, 1936 год. В 1933 году Гитлер, добиваясь проведения Олимпийских игр 1936 года в Берлине, лично обещал президенту МОК, что принципы Олимпийской хартии будут неукоснительно соблюдаться в нацистской Германии. Чтобы выставить себя с наилучшей стороны, Третий рейх даже решил оставить еврея Теодора Левальда (Theodore Lewald) на посту президента Национального олимпийского комитета. Многие страны, включая Америку, предлагали бойкотировать Игры, однако в результате в списке основных участников отсутствовала только Испания, где уже шла гражданская война. Берлинская Олимпиада сделала рекламу нацистскому режиму, который вскоре развязал вторую мировую войну, а Олимпиады прервались на 12 лет. Лондон, 1948 год. На Олимпийские игры не приглашены Германия и Япония из-за их роли во второй мировой войне. Хельсинки, 1952 год. Спортсмены из СССР и других социалистических стран отказались поселиться в Олимпийской деревне вместе с представителями капиталистических стран. Их разместили в студенческих общежитиях. Мельбурн, 1956 год. Лихтенштейн, Нидерланды, Испания и Швейцария отказались от участия в Играх в знак протеста против вторжения советских войск в Венгрию. В знак протеста против участия Тайваня Олимпиаду бойкотировали спортсмены из КНР. Токио, 1964 год. ЮАР, где существовал режим расового апартеида, не получила приглашения участвовать в Играх. Индонезия и Северная Корея были исключены из списка участников. Мехико, 1968 год. ЮАР снова отсутствовала в списке участников, так как большинство африканских государств пригрозили бойкотировать Игры, если будут приглашены южноафриканские спортсмены. Мюнхен, 1972 год. Во время Игр на израильскую команду напали палестинские террористы. Были убиты 11 спортсменов, полицейский и пятеро террористов. На следующий день после нападения Игры были приостановлены для проведения службы в память погибших. Однако в этот же день с согласия официальных лиц Израиля Игры были возобновлены. Под давлением африканских государств МОК запретил за проведение политики апартеида участие в Играх Родезии, которая уже прислала команду из 30 спортсменов. Монреаль, 1976 год. Не приехали 24 национальные сборные из 116. Двадцать две африканские страны отказались участвовать из-за присутствия Новой Зеландии, поскольку ранее новозеландские рэгбисты играли в ЮАР, где существовал режим апартеида. Москва, 1980 год. Много возражений во всем мире встретила Олимпиада 1980 года в Москве. Советское вторжение в Афганистан, ссылка академика Сахарова и репрессии против диссидентов были главным аргументом сторонников бойкота. Многие страны вслед за США, ФРГ и Японией отказались прислать свои спортивные делегации, и Олимпиада прошла в урезанном виде. В ней участвовала 81 страна -- на 59 меньше, чем в следующих Играх 1984 года в Лос-Анджелесе. Некоторым спортсменам при торжественных церемониях пришлось стоять не под своими национальными флагами. Лос-Анджелес, 1984 год. В качестве ответного шага на бойкот Олимпиады в Москве СССР не послал свою спортивную делегацию на Олимпийские игры в США. Сеул, 1988 год. Куба и Эфиопия отказались принимать участие в Олимпиаде. 

Александр Подрабинек
www.savetibet.ru

----------


## Нока

*Национализм редко выглядит красиво со стороны, и Китай не стал исключением*

Китайская спортсменка Цзинь Цзин была звездой чуть больше десяти дней. В начале апреля во время парижского этапа олимпийской эстафеты она вступила в неравную схватку с тибетским активистом и одержала победу, несмотря на инвалидность (в возрасте восьми лет Цзинь ампутировали ногу, и с тех пор она вынуждена передвигаться в инвалидной коляске), — факел продолжил свой путь, активист был задержан французской полицией.

После этого Цзинь Цзин стала национальной героиней, в аэропорту Пекина ее встречали так, как будто она уже выиграла свою Олимпиаду. Но затем Цзинь заговорила и совсем не так, как этого хотелось многим в Китае, – она высказала сомнения о целесообразности бойкота французской сети супермаркетов Carrefour, на которую работают много китайцев. Реакция была жесткой, но справедливой. «Сначала она потеряла ногу, а потом мозг», — пишет один из китайских интернет-пользователей. «Я бы сам вырвал у нее факел из рук за такие слова», — утверждает другой. «Да она просто дерьмо и предатель», — резюмирует третий. 

Национализм редко выглядит красиво со стороны, и Китай не стал исключением. Нынешний всплеск антииностранных настроений – далеко не первый за последние годы, раньше объектами кампаний в интернете становились американские и японские организации. В этот раз ситуация выглядит куда серьезнее – антифранцузская и в целом антизападная истерия охватила все слои общества, от водителей грузовиков до студентов, интеллектуалов и даже некоторых иностранцев, проживающих в КНР. Журналисты европейских и американских СМИ, работающие в Китае, жалуются на сотни телефонных звонков с угрозами и непристойными сексуальными предложениями, которые они получают в последние дни, – телефонная база иностранных корпунктов каким-то образов попала в китайский интернет и пользователи таким образом выражают возмущение по поводу необъективного освещения событий в Тибете западными СМИ. Скорее всего, именно такие настроения будут доминировать в китайском обществе в ближайшие несколько месяцев – защитники Тибета не собираются свертывать акции протеста, наоборот, их активность, скорее всего, будет нарастать с приближением Игр. 

Изменить ситуацию сегодня практически невозможно – пространство для маневра каждой из сторон конфликта ограничено и сужается с каждым новым заявлением и действием. Внутри Китая выступления европейских защитников тибетцев однозначно воспринимаются как попытки ослабить Китай – историческая память услужливо подсказывает массу примеров: опиумные войны, разграбленный Летний дворец в Пекине и соглашения, подписанные под пушечным дулом и больше похожие на капитуляции. Большинство китайцев совершенно искренне считают тибетцев неблагодарными дикарями, укусившими протянутую руку. Правительство сегодня здесь «главный либерал» — как и в случае с антияпонскими демонстрациями год назад, власти всячески пытаются сбавить накал страстей.

Параллельно с этим в Пекине, как умеют, стараются обезопасить себя от возможных неприятных сюрпризов во время Игр. Отменены многократные визы и получение визы на границе, резко ужесточены правила выдачи даже однократных туристических виз. Изменены правила работы крупнейшей в Китае экспортной ярмарки в Гуанчжоу – иностранцам запрещено проводить на территорию выставочного центра собственных переводчиков, ужесточены условия регистрации. Сложно сказать, планировались ли все эти меры заранее или они стали результатом именно тибетской истории, но очевидно, что на время Олимпиады Китай станет намного более закрытым, чем он был все последние годы. Более того, вполне возможно, что отката назад не будет – любое государство не склонно отказываться от полученных средств контроля, так что инерция китайской бюрократии будет достаточно сильной, даже при наличии политической воли вернуть все назад. Кроме того, нынешняя (или, вернее, уже прежняя) открытость Китая иностранцам была вызвана прежде всего экономическими причинами – Китаю нужны были иностранные инвестиции и иностранные специалисты, причем они нужны были стразу и в большом количестве. Сегодня ситуация кардинальным образом изменилась. Китай больше не заинтересован в развитии экспорта, более того, китайские власти пытаются выдавить наиболее вредные производства за пределы страны. В ближайшие годы китайская экономика будет опираться на инвестиции в капитальное строительство и растущее внутреннее потребление, роль иностранцев здесь минимальна. 

Это значит, что экономических причин для возврата к прежним нормам нет. А политическая целесообразность теперь требует более строгого контроля действий иностранцев. И атмосфера для этого сегодня в Китае самая подходящая — демонстранты выходят на улицы китайских городов с надписями «Жанна д'Aрк – проститутка, Наполеон – извращенец» и свастиками на фоне французских флагов. 

Марк Завадский, Эксперт Online
www.savetibet.ru

----------


## Нока

*Олимпийская эстафета в Индонезии завершится без зрителей*

Организаторы этапа эстафеты олимпийского огня в Индонезии приняли решение сделать заключительную часть пробега закрытой от зрителей. На стадионе в городе Джакарта будут присутствовать не более пяти тысяч человек, каждый из которых получит специальное приглашение. Этап эстафеты в Индонезии пройдет 22 апреля, сообщает Associated Press. 
Организаторы забега объяснили решение не пускать на стадион Bung Karno всех желающих малой вместимостью арены. В заключительной части эстафеты на стадионе примут участие 80 факелоносцев, которые в общей сложности пробегут по арене семь километров. 

Что касается большей части этапа олимпийской эстафеты в Джакарте, то, по словам президента Национального спортивного комитета Индонезии Риты Субово, на улицах города факел смогут увидеть все желающие. 

Олимпийский огонь прибудет в Индонезию в ночь с 21 на 22 марта из Малайзии. 21 апреля очередной этап эстафеты состоялся в Куала-Лумпуре, и организаторы вновь столкнулись с акциями протеста активистов движения в поддержку Тибета. 

Малазийские полицейские задержали японскую семью из трех человек, буддийского монаха, а также женщину из Великобритании, выступивших в поддержку Тибета и демонстрировавших символику провинции. Монах и женщина вскоре были отпущены, а по поводу японской семьи информации пока нет. Известно, что перед тем, как японцы были задержаны полицией, их закидали бутылками с водой китайцы. 

www.lenta.ru

----------


## Нока

*Японский этап олимпийской эстафеты начнется на парковке*

Власти города Нагано, где 26 апреля состоится японский этап эстафеты олимпийского огня, приняли решение начать эстафету на парковке. Ранее планировалось, что олимпийский факел понесут из буддийского храма Дзенкодзи, но монахи, симпатизирующие движению в поддержку Тибета, сорвали планы организаторов, сообщает Associated Press. 
О том, что монахи храма Дзенкодзи отказались принять олимпийский огонь, стало известно 18 апреля, и организаторам потребовалось три дня, чтобы найти новое место начала эстафеты. Парковка, откуда понесут факел, находится недалеко от храма (менее чем в одном километре), поэтому на протяженность этапа перенос места его старта почти не повлияет. 

Отметим, что в минувшие выходные неизвестные разрисовали стены храма Дзенкодзи белой краской. Власти города Нагано отказались подтвердить связь между этим актом вандализма и отказом монахов принять в своем храме олимпийский огонь. 

www.lenta.ru

----------


## Нока

*Обеими руками за свободный Тибет* 

*В Мюнхене активизируются протесты против насильственных действий китайских властей в Тибете. Один из работников местного рекламного агентства изобрел символ, который, по его мнению, может объединить всех в мире, кто выступает за освобождение Тибета.* 

Работник мюнхенского рекламного агентства Марк Штротман (Marc Strotmann) считает, что придуманная им символика носит интернациональный характер, не содержит в себе агрессивных политических намеков и может объединить всех, кто хочет выразить свой протест против несправедливых действий китайских властей в Тибете. «Все, что для этого нужно, – лишь две руки, – говорит он. – Четыре пальца одной руки символизируют состоящее из четырех букв слово «Free», пять пальцев другой – слово «Tibet». 

   Символ может придумать каждый, другое дело – придется ли он по вкусу большому числу людей. Легкоатлетка Анна Батке (Anna Battke), являющаяся инициатором движения Stop doping, считает, что придуманный мюнхенцем знак очень удачен. Многие, уже знакомые с символом, уверены, что этим летом в Пекине он получит широкое распространение. Пока же его изображение бурным маршем распространяется по Интернету и приобретает все больше сторонников. 

   Акция солидарности жителей баварской столицы с Тибетом – Tibet Initiative Muenchen – уже стартовала и будет повторяться каждый понедельник с 18.00 до 18.45 на Одеонсплац с последующим движением колонны в старую часть города. Не исключено, что уже вскоре манифестанты понесут на своих плакатах изображение символа из двух рук. 

http://www.rg-rb.de/2008/16/fr_7.shtml

----------


## Ersh

Еще раз - в этом треде уже все обсуждено и позиции ясны. Теперь - только новости, комментарии удаляются. Кстати, согласно правилам форума переписка с модератором - через ПС.

----------


## Аньезка

*Далай-лама – почётный гражданин Парижа*

[22.04.2008] Далай-лама – почётный гражданин Парижа
Городской совет Парижа присвоил духовному лидеру Тибета Далай-ламе звание почётного гражданина Парижа.

Предложение присвоить лидеру тибетских монахов подобное звание исходила от мэра Парижа Бертрана Деланоэ и его соратников по социалистической партии страны. Мэр Парижа отметил, что это решение – выражение братского сочувствия народу Тибета и дань уважения неутомимому стороннику диалога между народами.

Это довольно рискованный шаг, который может самым негативным образом отразиться на отношениях Франции и Китая, которые и без того очень напряжены (вспомним попытку срыва парижского этапа эстафеты Олимпийского огня). Следует отметить, что партия президента Франции Николя Саркози отлично это понимает и выступала против этого решения.

http://www.myjane.ru/news/text/?id=10328

----------


## Galina

*В тибетском монастыре Лабранг царит атмосфера страха*

14-15 апреля, всего через несколько дней после того, как тибетские монахи Лабранга выступили с акцией протеста против нарушения основополагающих прав человека в Тибете перед группой западных журналистов, вооруженная полиция задержала целый ряд монахов, точное число которых остается неизвестным, передает Международная кампания за Тибет (ICT).

По сообщению одного из источников, вооруженные военные находятся сейчас «в каждом углу монастыря» и провели обыски в каждой монашеской келье. По сведению сразу нескольких источников, в кельях отдельных монахов они разгромили алтари и сорвали портреты Далай-ламы. Получить подробности о происходящем в Лабранге сейчас очень трудно, поскольку власти предпринимают всевозможные меры для того, чтобы не допустить связи монастыря с внешним миром. Однако удалось подтвердить данные об арестах монахов и существуют серьезные опасения об их благополучии. Даже сами монахи в Лабранге не имеют четкой картины того, кто именно был задержан, учитывая уровень запугивания и военного присутствия в монастыре.

На видеозаписи протеста монахов Лабранга перед западными журналистами от 9 апреля можно увидеть, как один из монахов подносит журналисту хадак (белый церемониальный шарф) со словами: «Мы искренне благодарим вас за то, что вы приехали». Молодой монах с большим флагом Тибета кричит: «Мы больше не можем жить при китайском режиме. Они проводят репрессии в каждом уголке Тибета, и потому мы больше не можем развивать буддийскую Дхарму, а без этого (невозможно надеяться) на мир во всем мире». Утверждая, что тибетская буддийская культура на грани полного исчезновения, другой монах говорит: «Тибетцы, особенно пожилые, подобны солнцу, заходящему за вершину горы».


По данным надежных источников, за последние недели в Тибетской автономной префектуре Канлхо в Гансу было арестовано несколько тысяч тибетцев, в том числе монахи. Многие из них были отпущены через несколько дней или недель, нередко после внесения штрафов, сумма которых достигает нескольких тысяч юаней (1000 юаней =143 доллара США). Китайские средства массовой информации подтвердили факт «добровольной сдачи» и задержания около 4 тысяч тибетцев в Лхасе и Тибетской автономной префектуре Ганнань, провинции Гансу (Синьхуа, 9 апреля). Более половины «сдавшихся» и задержанных тибетцев, которых китайцы называют «участниками протестов», были затем отпущены на свободу, а 400 тибетцам были предъявлены обвинения в различных уголовных преступлениях. 

http://savetibet.ru/2008/04/22/tibetan_monastery.html

----------


## Galina

*Старейший японский мастер отказался предоставить ядра для Олимпиады в Пекине из сочувствия Тибету*

Очередной громкий скандал, касающийся Олимпиады в Пекине, грянул в Японии. Известный японский мастер с сорокалетнем стажем Масахиса Цуйитани, специализирующийся на изготовлении ядер для метателей, отказался предоставить свою продукцию для Игр-2008. Все мужчины-призеры четырех предыдущих Олимпиад пользовались именно ядрами Цуйитани.

«Это мое личное решение, - заявил 74-летний Цуйитани. – Мастер должен гордиться своей работой и тем, как используются плоды его труда».

«Мне жаль, что спортсмены на этот раз не смогут воспользоваться моими ядрами, но после Тибета я знаю, что прав, – сказал он. – Все имеет свой предел».

Цуйитани говорит, что планировал бойкотировать Олимпиаду и до насильственного подавления выступлений в Тибете. Он был шокирован тем, как китайские болельщики приняли японскую хоккейную команду три года назад, а также антияпонскими выступлениями, которые, по убеждению многих, были спровоцированы правительством в Пекине.

Жесткая реакция Пекина на народные выступления в Тибете против китайского режима окончательно убедила его в том, что он прав. При этом Цуйитани говорит, что он «вовсе не против китайцев». Сам он четыре раза бывал в Китае, и у него там много друзей.

История о принципиальной позиции одного человека вызвала небывалый интерес японских средств массовой информации. Телевизионные камеры то и дело заглядывают в его мастерскую, а настенный календарь рябит кружочками, предвещающими новые визиты журналистов.

Цуйитани получил множество писем и открыток, отправленных ему в поддержку со всей Японии. На одной из них, с изображением спортсмена, который падает на землю, сраженный китайской пулей, написано «Мы против Игр в массовые убийства».

Как бы то ни было Цуйитани не хочет, чтобы пострадали спортсмены, и сожалеет, что они не смогут воспользоваться его ядрами. Политики должны бойкотировать Олимпиаду, а не спортсмены, горит он.

«Мне хотелось, чтобы китайское правительство задалось вопросом, почему один человек не хочет посылать ядра на их Олимпиаду, - говорит он. – Я хотел, чтобы им стало неловко. Однако сомневаюсь, что оно поймет мой намек».

По материалам Los Angeles Times

http://savetibet.ru/2008/04/22/japan_master.html

----------


## Galina

*Сторонники независимости Тибета разогнаны в Джакарте* 

В Джакарте за несколько часов до начала индонезийского этапа эстафеты Олимпийского огня полиция разогнала утром малочисленную манифестацию сторонников независимости Тибета. Пострадавших нет, передаёт агентство «Франс Пресс». Пробег начался у построенного при помощи России крупнейшего в Азии стадиона «Сенаян» - двойника московских «Лужников». Из соображений безопасности протяжённость эстафеты сокращена вдвое - до 9-ти километров. Причём 7 из них пройдут по беговой дорожке закрытого стадиона в присутствии только пяти тысяч зрителей и всего два километра - по улицам города. Таким образом, большинство индонезийцев увидит главный символ Олимпиады лишь по телевизору. Из Джакарты олимпийский факел отправится в столицу Австралии Канбeрру. 

http://www.rusnovosti.ru/news/91903/

----------


## Galina

*Китайские хакеры атаковали сайт SportsNetwork*

Спортивный сайт SportsNetwork подвергался атакам со стороны китайских хакеров около 24 часов. 

Как сообщает издание TechCrunch, атаки на сайт начались в воскресенье, 20 апреля, и прекратились только на следующий день. 

Сам ресурс был заполнен сообщениями со следующим текстом: «Тибет был, есть и всегда будет частью Китая». 

Аудитория SportsNetwork составляла 264 тыс. человек в феврале 2008 г., по данным Comscore. 

http://www.cnews.ru/news/line/index....8/04/22/298132

----------


## Galina

*"Австралиец года" отказалась участвовать в эстафете Олимпийского огня*

Обладательница титула «Австралиец года» Лин Хэтфилд-Доддс, участвующая в социальных программах по поддержки малоимущих сограждан, отказалась от участия в эстафете Олимпийского огня в Канберре из-за несогласия с политикой Китая в отношении Тибета.
«Надеюсь, это будет посланием международному сообществу о том, что права человека имеют значение», – передает слова Хэтфилд-Доддс АР.

http://www.gazeta.ru/news/sport/2008..._1209774.shtml

----------


## Нока

*Демонстранты в Джакарте*

Уже давно сообщения о путешествии олимпийского огня по всему миру приобрели чуть ли не характер боевых сводок. Вот в Индонезии за несколько часов до начала эстафеты олимпийского огня местная полиция разогнала манифестацию из около 100 протибетских активистов, которая длилась полчаса у главных ворот стадиона «Бунг Карно» в столице страны Джакарте. На самой арене 80 человек, среди которых: атлеты, официальные лица, звезды телевидения и кино, должны были принять участие в эстафете олимпийского огня. Об этом сообщает РИА «Новости» со ссылкой на Reuters.

В ходе манифестации были задержаны около восьми демонстрантов из организации «Свободный Тибет», скандировавших «Нет прав человека - нет Олимпийских игр», среди которых - гражданин Нидерландов. Стоит отметить, что индонезийские власти сосредоточили на охране эстафеты олимпийского огня около 2,5 тыс. полицейских и тысячи сотрудников спецслужб. Первоначально эстафета должна была пройти по улицам Джакарты, однако власти решили ограничиться окрестностями арены. Факелоносцам предстоит пять с половиной раз обежать вокруг многоцелевого стадиона, построенного советскими специалистами всего за два года к Четвертым Азиатским играм 1962 года.

Планируется, что число зрителей составит около пяти тысяч человек, сообщили организаторы. Из Джакарты олимпийский факел отправится в столицу Австралии Канберру.

www.gazeta.ru

----------


## Нока

*Монастырь Тонгкор в тибетской провинции Кхам может быть разрушен*

В некоторых сельских районах провинции Кхам существуют опасения, что местным жителям в этом году не удастся собрать урожай, поскольку протесты и последовавшие за ними жесткие меры подавления совпали с посевной, сообщает Международная кампания за Тибет (ICT). Источник из района Тонгкор в Кхаме сообщил на прошлой неделе: «Только что начался сезон посевных работ, но поля совершенно заброшены и пусты. Только китайские солдаты снуют повсюду и обыскивают дома. Кроме самых пожилых и самых молодых, все монахи и миряне (крестьяне) из сопредельных деревень ушли высоко в горы и скрылись в лесах». По его словам, если не провести посев вовремя, существует колоссальный риск, что местные жители затем будут страдать от голода.

3 апреля военные окрыли огонь по протестующим из монастыря Тонгкор (кит. Донгу), расположенного в 60 км от города Кардзе (кит. Ганзи), убив не менее 10-15 человек. Причиной, побудившей монахов к протестам, по-видимому, стало прибытие в монастырь официальной рабочей группы для проведения патриотического воспитания. Около 20 человек получили серьезные ранения и были отправлены в местную больницу под вооруженной охраной. Больница в настоящий момент окружена военными и, в соответствии с информацией, полученной несколько дней назад, к раненным не допускают посетителей. Местные власти объявили вознаграждение в несколько тысяч юаней всякому, кто предоставит информацию о том, кто передает новости о протестах и их подавлении во внешний мир.

Многие монахи бежали из монастыря и боятся возвращаться. Согласно двум сообщениям, полученным ICT из Кхама, власти предупредили, что разрушат монастырь Тонгкор, если монахи не вернутся. Монастырь по-прежнему окружен военными, и местные жители опасаются за его судьбу. В монастыре Тонгкор хранятся древние живописные изображения божеств (танки) и другие религиозные артефакты, которые монахам и мирянам удалось спасти в годы Культурной революции. Тибетский источник, имеющий контакты в регионе, сообщил ICT: «Тонгкор – знаменитый монастырь с древней историей. Золотые статуи Будды, живописные полотна (танки) и другие ценности пережили страшное время Культурной революции, но мы очень волнуемся, смогут ли они пережить нынешнее страшное время…»

www.savetibet.ru

----------


## Нока

*Китай спускается с патриотического подъема*

Компартия испугалась националистов 

Китай потрясли масштабные антизападные выступления, участники которых требуют бойкотировать иностранные товары в ответ на критику КНР за действия в Тибете. Вчера официальный Пекин развернул пропагандистскую кампанию, которая должна остудить патриотический пыл сограждан. Власти КНР опасаются, что разгул китайского национализма не только отпугнет западных инвесторов, но и станет угрозой существованию правящего режима во главе с компартией Китая (КПК). 

В минувшие выходные в Китае прошли самые крупные антизападные акции за последние несколько лет. Тысячи людей с флагами КНР вышли на улицы Пекина, Шанхая, Уханя, Куньмина и других крупнейших городов Китая с требованием объявить бойкот товарам из тех стран, которые критиковали Пекин за подавление мартовских волнений в Тибете. Призывы выйти на улицу заполняли китайский интернет последние две недели. "Мы хотим дать отпор Западу, который по-прежнему демонизирует Китай и нагло лжет о событиях в Тибете, мешая возвышению нашей великой нации!" — писал корреспонденту "Ъ" один из организаторов акций в Пекине на китайском интернет-форуме. 

Главной мишенью акций стали супермаркеты Carrefour — крупнейшей иностранной ритейлерской сети в Китае, открывшей уже 101 гипермаркет. Гнев демонстрантов вызвали сообщения о том, что президент Франции Никола Саркози не намерен присутствовать на открытии Олимпийских игр в Пекине, а также инциденты с олимпийским огнем в Париже ("Ъ" писал о них 8 апреля). Другим объектом критики стал американский телеканал CNN, ведущий которого Джек Кафферти неделю назад в прямом эфире назвал китайское правительство "сборищем головорезов и убийц". Помимо лозунгов патриотического содержания некоторые демонстранты скандировали речовки вроде "Кафферти, заткни свою вонючую пасть!" или "Нет империализму CNN и заговору иностранцев против Китая!" Официальные власти КНР не мешали гражданам изливать пылкие патриотические чувства: полицейские наряды молча сопровождали колонны демонстрантов, но предпочитали не вмешиваться. Лишь магазины Carrefour были взяты под охрану полиции на случай погромов. 

Однако вчера поведение Пекина неожиданно изменилось: центральное информагентство "Синьхуа" и официальная газета КПК "Жэньминь жибао" опубликовали несколько программных статей под названием "Горячий патриотизм и интересы страны". Авторы призывали сограждан сдерживать эмоции и отказаться от бойкота западных товаров. "Одним лишь бойкотом заморских товаров мы ничего не добьемся. Всем сынам и дочерям великой китайской нации необходимо объединиться и продолжить дело экономического строительства и подготовки к Олимпиаде",— поучала китайцев "Жэньминь жибао". Еще более доходчиво ситуацию объяснял сайт "Синьхуа": "За границей многие не хотят видеть Китай сильным и мечтают воспрепятствовать его подъему, хотят расчленить нашу страну на части, сорвать Олимпиаду и помешать экономическому возрождению. Но мы не должны болтать — надо спокойно и достойно провести Игры, продолжить обустройство страны и тем самым нанести удар врагам Китая!" 

Масштабная пропагандистская кампания, призывающая граждан КНР к "рациональному патриотизму", развернулась вчера и в ведущих региональных СМИ. Таким образом, руководство КНР, стоящее за организацией этой кампании, по сути, отмежевалось от радикальных призывов улицы. Однако удивительным такое поведение может показаться лишь на первый взгляд. С одной стороны, националистические акции, направленные против иностранных фирм в Китае, могут отпугнуть инвесторов. Многие топ-менеджеры крупных западных корпораций, работающие в КНР, уже открыто выражают беспокойство (подробнее — на стр. 20). Впрочем, Пекин опасается не только за иностранных инвесторов. 

Дело в том, что многие участники последних интернет-дискуссий в КНР выражают открытое недовольство КПК, обвиняя ее в "преступном соглашательстве с западными капиталистами". По мнению китайских националистов, Пекин должен занять крайне жесткую позицию по тайваньскому и тибетскому вопросам, однако компартия не способна поднять статус Китая до уровня великой державы. Такие воззрения становятся в КНР все более популярными, особенно среди молодых и успешных китайцев, в том числе учившихся за границей и имеющих хорошую работу. Поколение, при котором темпы прироста ВВП Китая не опускались ниже 10%, уверено в могуществе Китая и критикует КПК не за отсутствие демократии в стране, а за нежелание партии "жестко отстаивать коренные интересы китайской нации". 

В свое время руководство КНР само и культивировало подобные настроения, начав после событий 1989 года на площади Тяньаньмэнь кампанию по патриотическому воспитанию. Компартия, переживавшая в то время острый кризис доверия, решила обратиться к национализму для поддержания легитимности. С побочными эффектами этой политики власти столкнулись уже в 1999 году после бомбардировки НАТО китайского посольства в Белграде. Пекин негласно способствовал началу "общественного протеста", воздерживаясь от резких официальных заявлений, но вскоре недовольство граждан переключилось со "строящих козни против Китая империалистов" на партийцев, "не способных призвать США к ответу". В итоге пришлось использовать административные меры для свертывания выступлений. Ситуация повторилась после инцидента над островом Хайнань в 2001 году, когда пилот китайского истребителя погиб в ходе столкновения с самолетом-разведчиком США, и в 2006 году после скандальных визитов премьера Японии в храм Ясукуни. 

На сей раз ситуация выглядит еще более угрожающей. Всплеск патриотических настроений совпал с волнениями в деревне и на национальных окраинах, с высоким уровнем инфляции, побившим рекорд 12-летней давности, и рекордным обвалом индексов на фондовых площадках в Шанхае и Гонконге. И не исключено, что вскоре народное недовольство может вновь обратиться на правящий режим. Судя по всему, в Пекине решили задушить такую возможность в зародыше. 

Александр Ъ-Габуев, www.kommersant.ru

----------


## Нока

*Председатель Еврокомиссии обсудит в Пекине права человека* 

Главной целью визита представительной делегации Евросоюза в Китай станут переговоры по торгово-экономическому сотрудничеству и совместные действия в области защиты климата.

Председатель Еврокомиссии Жозе-Мануэл Баррозу отправляется в четверг, 24 апреля, в Пекин. Во время своей поездки он намерен обсудить с китайским руководством проблемы прав человека и обеспечения гражданских свобод, сообщает агентство dpa. 

Не только экономика

"Последние события в Тибете дают дополнительный повод говорить об этом", - заявил пресс-секретарь Баррозу Йоханнес Лайтенбергер. В сообщении комиссии говорится, что председатель Еврокомиссии намерен указать китайскому руководству на необходимость отказа от репрессий в отношении инакомыслящих. Баррозу намерен повторить требования Евросоюза по урегулированию тибетского вопроса: Пекин должен начать переговоры с Далай-ламой.

Главной темой трехдневной поездки станет обсуждение защиты климата. Брюссель добивается от Пекина активных действий в этом вопросе. В поездке главу Еврокомиссии сопровождают 9 комиссаров. В программе визита - обсуждение с премьером Госсовета КНР Вэнь Цзябао вопросов экономического и торгового сотрудничества. Планируется создание специальной группы, занимающейся вопросами поддержки европейских предпринимателей, ведущих бизнес в Китае.

Политика "тихой дипломатии" может принести успех

Накануне визита Баррозу во многих городах Китая прошли демонстрации против западной политики в отношении Тибета. Демонстранты призывали к бойкоту ряда западных, особенно французских, предпринимателей, поддерживающих Далай-ламу. "Каждый может высказать свое мнение, но это должно быть сделано в мирной форме", - заявил, комментируя эти выступления, Йоханнес Лайтенбергер.

Совершенно ясно, что руководство Евросоюза не намерено призывать к бойкоту Олимпийских игр, во всяком случае, если ситуация в Тибете катастрофически не ухудшится. Многие западные бизнесмены призывают воздержаться от излишней критики Китая. В частности, такого мнения придерживается президент Федерального союза немецкой оптовой и внешней торговли Антон Бернер (Anton Börner). В отношении с Китаем успех принесет политика "тихой дипломатии", считает он.
www.dw-world.de

----------


## Нока

*Далай-лама просит США помочь в урегулировании ситуации в Тибете*

Тибетский духовный лидер Далай-лама обратился к правительству США с просьбой помочь в урегулировании ситуации в Тибете.
  Далай-лама сообщил об этом журналистам после встречи с заместителем госсекретаря США Полой Добрянски в Мичигане.
   Китай выразил недовольство переговорами. Пекин обвиняет Далай-ламу в организации беспорядков в Тибете в конце марта, в которых, по данным правозащитников,  погибли около 200 человек. 
   В понедельник Далай-ламе было присвоено звание почетного гражданина Парижа, что ещё больше может осложнить отношения между Францией и Китаем, обострившиеся после попыток сторонников независимости Тибета сорвать эстафету Олимпийского огня во французской столице.

www.svobodanews.ru

----------


## Нока

*В тибетском монастыре Сера арестованы ещё 400 монахов* 

*Китайские власти ещё больше усилил давление на тибетских монахов. По сообщению тибетского правительства в изгнании, 18 апреля отряд вооружённой полиции арестовал ещё более 400 монахов монастыря Сера, расположенного в тибетской столице Лхасе.*

Представитель тибетского правительства в изгнании Гэ Сан рассказал корреспонденту радио, что всю прошлую неделю в тибетских районах проходили массовые аресты монахов. В провинциях Цинхай, Сычуань и Гансу всего арестовано, по меньшей мере, 700 человек. Монахи многих монастырей живут в постоянном страхе. Изначально в монастыре Сера было около 700 монахов, теперь осталось примерно сто, в основном старики и дети.

Чтобы проверить эту информацию, корреспондент позвонил в полицейское управление г.Лхаса, но дежурная ему ответила, что им об этом ничего не известно.

Чао ЛУН. Радио «Свободная Азия»
www.epochtimes.ru

----------


## Ersh

*Нормальная религиозная деятельность в крупных монастырях Лхасы будет вскоре восстановлена*

ак стало известно корр. агентства Синьхуа, в ближайшие дни будет восстановлена нормальная религиозная деятельность в монастырях Джэпун и Сэра, расположенных в административном центре Тибетского автономного района -- Лхасе, и других крупных монастырях, пострадавших от насильственных акций 14 марта в Лхасе.

Настоятель монастыря Джэпун Нгагван Думцзю в интервью корр. агентства Синьхуа сказал, что Джэпун -- один из крупнейших монастырей Тибета и имеет 950-летнюю историю. В настоящее время в нем более 1200 монахов. Большинство же из числа "монахов"- правонарушителей -- это приезжие из других мест. По его словам, доходы монастыря от продажи входных билетов ежегодно достигают нескольких десятков млн юаней, что стало надежной гарантией обеспечения учебы и жизни монахов.
Государство выделило крупные средства на реставрацию и охрану памятников истории.
Действия крайне небольшой группы правонарушителей встречают всеобщее осуждение. Нгагван Думцзю сообщил, что в скором времени в монастыре будут восстановлены молебны и другие виды религиозной практики.

Заместитель председателя ПК СНП ТАР Тубтань Цэван заверил, что наряду с восстановлением нормальной религиозной деятельности крупные монастыри Лхасы будут открыты для туристов и местного населения.-о-


Источник:Агентство Синьхуа
http://russian.people.com.cn/31516/6396305.html

----------


## Galina

*Китай взбешен тем, что Далай-лама стал почетным парижанином*

ПЕКИН, 22 апреля. Китай во вторник выразил недовольство и решительное несогласие в связи с присуждением Далай-ламе звания почетного гражданина Парижа. Об этом сообщает Xinhua.

«Этот акт — грубое вмешательство во внутренние дела Китая, жесткое нарушение китайско-французских отношений в целом и сложившихся дружественных отношений между Пекином и Парижем в частности», — заявила представитель МИД КНР Цзян Юй на пресс-конференции.

Ранее Парижский городской совет проголосовал за присуждение Далай-ламе звания почетного гражданина французской столицы.

Цзян Юй сказала, что Тибет — неотъемлемая часть Китая, а то, что с ним связано — внутренний вопрос Китая. «Китай выступает решительно против того, чтобы какая-либо нация или личность использовала Далай-ламу для вторжения во внутренние дела страны», — объявила Цзянь Юй. Она также добавила, что слова и действия Далай-ламы демонстрируют его не как действительно религиозного деятеля, а как политически ангажированного сепаратиста, скрывающегося под религиозной маской. «Клика Далай-ламы — организатор, заговорщик и подстрекатель к насилию, которое произошло 14 марта в Лхасе и в других районах страны», — заключила официальный представитель китайского МИДа.

«В последнее время народ и СМИ Франции, не обращая внимания на действительность, продолжают делать негативные репортажи и высказывать замечания в адрес Китая. Эстафета Олимпийского огня была атакована. Это глубоко ранило чувства китайского народа и ослабило китайско-французские отношения. Награждение парижским городским советом Далай-ламы сегодня может вызвать другие провокации тибетских сепаратистов в отношении 1,3-миллиардного населения Китая. Китай призывает Францию принять эффективные меры и избавится от негативных импульсов, прекратить поддерживать тибетских сепаратистов, прекратить настырное вмешательство во внутренние дела Китая, чтобы уберечь китайско-французские отношения», — сказала Цзян Юй.


http://www.rosbalt.ru/2008/4/22/477348.html

----------


## Нока

*Китайская студентка подверглась нападкам из-за того, что публично поддержала тибетцев* 

Китайская студентка из Duke University (Северная Каролина) подверглась жестоким нападкам со стороны своих соотечественников из-за того, что высказала слова в поддержку тибетских студентов и призвала к защите их прав человека и свобод.  

Недавно один единственный поступок китайской студентки Ван Ченюань, приехавшей на учёбу в США из г.Циндао, сделал её видной фигурой, не сходящей с первых страниц самых крупных китайских и американских СМИ. 

17 апреля на сайте центрального телевидения Китая была опубликована фотография Ван и видеоролик с заголовком «Самая гадкая китайская студентка». Одновременно с этим газеты The New York Times, The Washington Post и другие крупные СМИ на первых страницах своих газет опубликовали информацию о том, что Ван Ченюань подверглась нападкам со стороны своих соотечественников из-за того, что высказала мнение, отличное от мнения китайской компартии. 

А случилось вот что: На кануне прибытия олимпийского огня в Сан-Франциско, китайские студенты, которые против отделения Тибета от Китая и тибетские студенты, которые требуют свободу Тибета и соблюдения прав человека тибетцев, провели митинги, расположившись друг напротив друга. 

Как сообщила The New York Times, во время митинга Ван Ченюань была на стороне тибетцев и попыталась уладить конфликт между двумя сторонами путём диалога. Однако диалога не получилось, за громкой грязной руганью со стороны китайских активистов, слова Ван были не слышны, её просто не дали говорить. 

В тот же день на всех крупных китайских сайтах были распространены все личные данные самой Ван, а также и её родителей, включая: фотографию Ван, её полное имя, номер удостоверения личности, телефоны, а также данные её родителей в Китае: полный адрес, имена, место работы и т.д. При этом на некоторых сайтах на её фотографии было написано «государственный преступник, предатель родины». После этого ей по телефону и на электронный ящик стали поступать звонки и письма с угрозами. Некоторые угрожали её сжечь, некоторые разрубить на много кусков и т.д., если она вернётся в Китай. На сайтах также появились фото дома, в котором живут её родители, выпачканного испражнениями. 

В интервью корреспонденту радио, Ван сказала: «Я никогда не поддерживала раскол Китая. Патриотизм должен выражаться разумно, а не в таких формах. Это очень сильно напоминает методы хунвэйбинов во время «Культурной революции». Это не выражение любви к родине, они как раз и есть настоящие предатели, позорящие китайскую нацию». 

Все студенческие организации, которые есть в университете: College Republicans, Duke Conservative Union, Duke Democrats, Students for Academic Freedom, Duke Human Rights Coalition, Duke Students for an Ethical Duke, The Duke-Israel Public Affairs Committee и т.д. резко осудили нападки на Ван Ченюань со стороны её соотечественников, а также потребовали, чтобы власти провели расследование деятельности и распустили организацию союза китайских студентов, которая опубликовала личные данные Ван в Интернете. 

Председатель организации «Союз китайских студентов университета Duke» Ли Чжичжун сказал корреспонденту радио, что они не специально предали гласности личные данные Ван, а что, возможно их кто-то выкрал из компьютера. Ли также сказал, что некоторые люди опубликовали на сайтах безответственные высказывания по отношению к Ван, и что студенты их организации не совершали никаких нападок на неё. 

www.epochtimes.ru

----------


## Galina

*"Вести.net": китайские хакеры на тропе войны*

Китайские хакеры грозят развязать масштабную интернет-операцию против западного телевидения. Под прицел восточных взломщиков попал телеканал CNN, который выступал с резкой критикой позиции китайских властей относительно Тибета, а также негативно отзывался о предстоящей Олимпиаде в Пекине. Во время трансляции эстафеты олимпийского огня в Сан-Франциско комментарии ведущего CNN Джека Кафферти и вовсе попахивали расизмом. 

 "Китайские товары – это барахло, а китайцы в основном такое же стадо болванов и головорезов, как 50 лет назад", - сказал телеведущий.

Отстоять честь страны решили китайские хакеры-добровольцы, которые запланировали масштабные атаки на серверы Си-Эн-Эн. К тому времени компьютерные хулиганы уже имели за спиной успешный опыт взлома одной из спортивных новостных сетей, так же негативно освещавшей события в Китае в свете предстоящей Олимпиады. До сих пор сайт не работает, а более суток вместо интерфейса сайта пользователи видели вот такую  картинку: "Тибет всегда был, есть и будет частью Китая. Мы не против западных СМИ, мы против лжи. Мы не против западного общества, мы против глупых предрассудков. Этот сайт, как и некоторые другие, взломан из политических соображений и потому временно недоступен. Спасибо вам за понимание и терпение".

Вот в такой вежливой форме хакеры начали свою экспансию. Вот это сайт интернет-акции "взломай CNN". Здесь ведется набор добровольцев для последующих атак на телеканал. На CNN, впрочем, тоже не дремлют и готовятся к отражению. По словам администраторов сайта канала, несколько нападений уже были совершены. Впрочем, это только разминка, массированное наступление запланировано на вечер субботы.

Документальный онлайн проект под названием "steall this film", в переводе "укради этот фильм", - это первое кино, сделанное пиратами, про пиратов и для пиратов, которое к тому же распространяется пиратским путем – через торрент-сети. Первая часть повествовала о правовых претензиях  к ресурсу Pirate Bay, разошлась бесплатно миллионным тиражом и окупилась на добровольных пожертвованиях пользователей. Однако продолжение картины, в котором авторы рассказали в целом о принципе действия торрент-сетей, неожиданно пало жертвой тех технологий, о которых и повествует. Из-за бесплатного распространения фильм не окупился и чтобы как-то свести статьи доходов и расходов, авторы и фанаты картины устроили оригинальный флэшмоб. Кино выставили на конкурс онлайн-фильмов Babelgum и решили всем пиратским братством обеспечить ему победное количество голосов. В случае успеха создатели получат приз в 30 тысяч долларов. Однако понятно, что флэшмоб – мера одноразовая, и вести таким образом бизнес в торрент-сетях - невозможно.

Программа "Вести.net" выходит на информационном канале "Вести" и радиостанции "Вести-FM".

http://www.vesti.ru/doc.html?id=176885&cid=7

----------


## Galina

*Олимпийский огонь прибыл в Австралию*

Олимпийский огонь прибыл в столицу Австралии Канберру рано утром в среду. Протибетские активисты, устраивающие акции протеста на всем пути следования олимпийского огня, обещают провести во время эстафеты мирную демонстрацию, однако в это же самое время митинг проведут и китайские студенты. 

Протибетские активисты сразу же после прибытия символа Олимпиады в Австралию, провели свою акцию протеста – лазерными указками они освещали сиднейский мост Харбор-Бридж, выкрикивая «Перестаньте поджигать Тибет» и «Китай, поговори с Далай-ламой». 

Акции протеста пройдут в четверг во время эстафеты и в Канберре. Однако помимо уже ставших традиционными выступлений протибетских активистов свой митинг проведут и китайские студенты. По данным местных СМИ, китайское посольство заказало около 20 автобусов, чтобы привезти своих сторонников из Сиднея и Мельбурна. 

Маршрут, по которому пройдет эстафета олимпийского огня, в целях безопасности сокращен на три километра. 

Олимпийский огонь по улицам Канберры пронесут бегун Рон Кларк, установивший 17 мировых рекордов, пловец Ян Торп, завоевавший пять золотых олимпийских медалей, и другие спортсмены.

http://www.annews.ru/news/detail.php?ID=162205

*Австралийские протибетцы протестовали с высоты птичьего полета*

Австралийские активисты, выступающие против политики Китая в Тибете, попытались организовать в среду уже вторую с утра акцию протеста против проведения в Пекине Олимпийских игр, передает ИТАР-ТАСС. 

Трое мужчин и одна женщина развернули огромный баннер в самом центре города Сидней на улице Кинг-Кросс поверх рекламного табло концерна "Coca-Cola" (один из спонсоров Олимпиады), на котором демонстранты, сохранив стиль слогана знаменитой компании, написали лозунг "Наслаждайтесь состраданием, всегда Тибет" и призыв к Китаю начать переговоры с Далай-ламой - духовным лидером тибетских буддистов. По словам представителя полиции, все участники этой акции были арестованы, а транспарант демонтирован. 

Ранее полиция уже задержала двух нарушителей порядка, которые в составе группы активистов, протестующих против действий властей КНР в Тибете, взобрались на знаменитый мост Харбор-Бридж. Манифестанты обратились с требованием к китайскому правительству приступить к мирным переговорам с Далай-ламой.

http://www.strana.ru/doc.html?id=96054&cid=1

----------


## Galina

*На Эвересте задержан альпинист, собиравшийся поднять на вершину транспарант с надписью «Свободу Тибету!»*

Власти Непала запретили восхождение на Эверест альпинисту, в рюкзаке которого был найден транспарант с надписью «Свободу Тибету!», сообщает AFP. Официальные представители непальских властей в Катманду не называют имя задержанного и не сообщают никаких подробностей, ссылаясь на то, что они не уполномочены общаться с прессой, а также на проблемы со связью. Однако, по информации сайта expressindia.com, это был американский альпинист из команды «Экспедиция Эко-Эверест 2008».

Задержанный альпинист стал первым человеком, остановленным непальскими военными и полицейскими, в задачу которых входит предотвращение любых анти-китайских выступлений во время восхождения олимпийского факела на Эверест, запланированного на 1-10 мая. Хотя само восхождение будет совершаться по склону, расположенному с китайской стороны, власти Непала под нажимом Китая направили группу из 25 военнослужащих на южные склоны горы. 

Одновременно министерство внутренних дел Непала опровергло как «необоснованную и ложную» информацию, появившуюся в западных СМИ, о том, что военные и полицейские получили приказ применять силу и даже стрелять на поражение в случае анти-китайских выступлений.

Из-за сложных погодных условий альпинистам часто приходится подолгу ждать подходящего момента для покорения высочайшей вершины мира. Но в связи с планами поднять олимпийский факел на Эверест график восхождений, расписанный по дням, теперь на грани срыва. Из-за запрета на восхождения, во втором базовом лагере уже скопилось несколько групп, ожидающих своей очереди. Из соображений безопасности альпинистам запретили пользоваться мобильными телефонами и ноутбуками, фактически, отрезав их от внешнего мира и лишив возможности общаться со своими родными и близкими.

http://savetibet.ru/2008/04/23/nepal...s_climber.html

----------


## Galina

*Митинг в поддержку Тибета собираются разогнать, утверждают правозащитники*

Инициативная группа российских друзей Тибета выступила сегодня с заявлением в связи с запретом префектурой Западного административного округа Москвы митинга солидарности с тибетцами, пострадавшими от репрессий китайских властей. 

"25 апреля 2008 года, когда буддисты и защитники прав человека во всем мире будут призывать к освобождению 19-летнего тибетца Гедюна Чокьи Нима, признанного Далай-ламой одиннадцатой реинкарнацией Панчен-ламы, которого китайские власти в течение долгих лет содержит в условиях incommunicado (без права связи с внешним миром), мы намерены прийти к зданию посольства КНР в Москве, чтобы выразить свой протест в связи с происходящим в Тибете насилием и сострадание его жертвам", говорится в заявлении, текст которого распространило информационное агентство "За права человека". 

"Мы намерены обратиться к Пекину с призывом во имя поддержания добрососедских отношений с Россией возобновить диалог с Далай-ламой, авторитетным сторонником ненасилия, а также не препятствовать визиту духовного наставника в нашу страну, где его визита с нетерпением ожидают многочисленные приверженцы буддизма. 

"Защитники прав тибетского народа в России намерены также обратиться к правительству России с призывом направить в тибетские регионы Китая делегацию из представителей правительства и парламента, государственных органов и неправительственных организаций, занимающихся защитой прав человека, потребовать доступа к пострадавшим в результате применения силы тибетцам делегации российских медиков, организовать поездку в Лхасу представительной делегации российской прессы", говорится в документе. 

"Префектура Западного административного округа столицы в установленные законом сроки не дала ответа относительно проведения митинга. В таких условиях согласно Федеральному закону РФ от 19 июня 2004 г. N 54-ФЗ "О собраниях, митингах, демонстрациях, шествиях и пикетированиях" организаторы вправе проводить мероприятие согласно уведомлению. Однако за два дня до митинга, сотрудник Префектуры ЗАО Тарасов Сергей Юрьевич сообщил о том, что митинг у посольства КНР будет разогнан силами милиции", - отмечается в заявлении. 

Представители инициативной группы российских друзей Тибета извещают, что намерены обратиться в ГУВД г. Москвы с просьбой о соблюдении закона во время проведения митинга 25 апреля, а также направить жалобу в прокуратуру на действия сотрудников префектуры и милиции, если участники акции будут незаконно задержаны. 

http://www.newsru.com/religy/23apr2008/meeting.html

----------


## Galina

*На 25 апреля назначен разгон митинга в поддержку Тибета?*

Инициативная группа российских друзей Тибета выступила с заявлением в связи с запретом Префектурой ЗАО г. Москвы митинга солидарности с тибетцами, пострадавшими от репрессий китайских властей.

*Время проведения митинга, заявленного на 25 апреля, с 18.00 до 21.00*

Контакт: Юлия Башинова - 8(926)2068497; Валерий Никольский – 8(903)5036113
Дополнительные контакты: Префектура ЗАО (Тарасов С. Ю.) 8(499)141-53-68

Предлагаем текст заявления:

_Необходимо показать китайским и российским властям, что принципы права и гуманизма должны соблюдаться неукоснительно_

25 апреля 2008 года, когда буддисты и защитники прав человека во всем мире будут призывать к освобождению 19-летнего тибетца Гедюна Чокьи Нима, признанного Далай-ламой 11-й реинкарнацией Панчен-ламы, которого китайские власти в течение долгих лет содержит в условиях incommunicado (без права связи с внешним миром), мы намерены прийти к зданию посольства КНР в Москве, чтобы выразить свой протест в связи с происходящим в Тибете насилием и сострадание его жертвам. 
Мы намерены обратиться к Пекину с призывом во имя поддержания добрососедских отношений с Россией возобновить диалог с Далай-ламой, авторитетным сторонником ненасилия, а также не препятствовать визиту духовного наставника в нашу страну, где его визита с нетерпением ожидают многочисленные приверженцы буддизма.
Защитники прав тибетского народа в России намерены также обратиться к правительству России с призывом направить в тибетские регионы Китая делегацию из представителей правительства и парламента, государственных органов и неправительственных организаций, занимающихся защитой прав человека, потребовать доступа к пострадавшим в результате применения силы тибетцам делегации российских медиков, организовать поездку в Лхасу представительной делегации российской прессы.
Префектура Западного Административного Округа столицы в установленные законом сроки не дала ответа относительно проведения митинга. В таких условиях согласно Федеральному закону РФ от 19 июня 2004 г. N 54-ФЗ «О собраниях, митингах, демонстрациях, шествиях и пикетированиях» организаторы вправе проводить мероприятие согласно уведомлению. Однако за два дня до митинга, сотрудник Префектуры ЗАО Тарасов Сергей Юрьевич сообщил о том, что митинг у посольства КНР будет разогнан силами милиции. 
Мы намерены обратиться в ГУВД г. Москвы с просьбой о соблюдении закона во время проведения митинга 25 апреля, а также с жалобой в прокуратуру на действия сотрудников префектуры и милиции, если участники акции будут незаконно задержаны.

http://www.zaprava.ru/content/view/1458/1/

*Русские друзья Тибета просят московскую милицию не бить их*

Москва, Апрель 23 (Новый Регион, Денис Фрунзе) – Российские друзья тибетского народа и примкнувшие к ним правозащитники проведут в ближайшую пятницу у посольства КНР в России митинг в защиту прав тибетцев. Акция состоится вопреки желанию префектуры западного административного округа, которая отказала им в праве проведения мероприятия в это время и в этом месте. 

Друзья тибетцев, на созванной сегодня в независимом пресс-центре пресс-конференции, объявили предлоги, по которым их заявка была отклонена, надуманными, и обратились к сотрудникам МВД с просьбой не применять силу в отношении участников несанкционированной акции. 

«Мы вовремя подали уведомление о проведении митинга солидарности с жертвами террора в Тибете, – сообщил сотрудникам СМИ руководитель информационно-аналитической службы движения «За права человека» Евгений Ихлов. – Однако префектура западного административного округа города Москвы отказала нам в праве проведения акции, сославшись на то, что парк «Дружба» напротив китайского посольства не сможет вместить 400 человек, указанных в уведомлении. Чиновники предложили либо уменьшить количество участников до 50-ти, либо перенести акцию на безлюдную набережную Тараса Шевченко. Мы сочли это предложение откровенно издевательским и решили проводить митинг в заранее заявленном месте». 

Как заявил Ихлов, они не считают предстоящую акцию несанкционированной, так как отказ был получен позднее трех обозначенных в законе дней после подачи уведомления. «Мы считаем, что имеем право проводить акцию у китайского посольства, на которую подали заявку, – заявил Ихлов. – Я никогда не поверю, что в парке «Дружба» не может находиться одновременно 400 человек. Это всего лишь предлог запретить акцию, которая выглядит вызывающей для российских властей».

Правозащитник обратился к руководству ГУВД Москвы с просьбой не задерживать участников акции, которые в любом случае придут к посольству. Организатор предстоящего митинга Юлия Башинова рассказала, что основными требованиями митингующих будет не отделение Тибета от Китая, а защита прав тибетцев. 

«Наши требования – прекращение кровопролития в Тибете, допуск туда иностранных журналистов и оказание квалифицированной медицинской помощи пострадавшим при столкновениях с китайскими правоохранительными органами, – заявила Юлия Башинова. – Нас беспокоит возможность применения силы к участникам предстоящей акции. В личной беседе префект ЗАО пообещал мне, что в случае, если мы не откажемся от проведения митинга, против нас будет использован ОМОН». 

Юлия Башинова пояснила, что в митинге _планировали_ принять участие представители бурятской и тувинской общин Москвы, русские друзья Тибета, правозащитники и полномочный представитель Далай Ламы в России, СНГ и Монголии господин Таши. 

http://www.nr2.ru/moskow/175418.html

----------


## Galina

*Два митинга в поддержку Тибета пройдут в Петербурге 3 мая*

Сразу два митинга в поддержку Тибета намечены в северной столице РФ на субботу 3 мая, передает ЗАКС.Ру. Первый митинг пройдет на Пионерской площади, у памятника Грибоедову, с 12 до 14 часов; второй - на площади Тургенева, с 15 до 17 часов. Как сообщила активист "Общества друзей Тибета" в Петербурге Елена Ким, участники акции хотят поддержать идею мирного урегулирования кризисной ситуации на территории Тибета и собрать подписи, обсудить вопросы, связанные с нарушением прав человека на территории Тибета и проинформировать граждан о ситуации в Тибете. 

http://www.echomsk.spb.ru/content/st...70001&idt=news

*МИТИНГИ В ПОДДЕРЖКУ ТИБЕТА 3 МАЯ 2008 Г. В ПЕТЕРБУРГЕ* 

21 апреля 2008 г., в соответствии со ст. 4, 5, 7 Федерального Закона «О собраниях, митингах, демонстрациях, шествиях и пикетированиях» в Правительство и Администрацию Адмиралтейского района Санкт-Петербурга нами были поданы уведомления о проведении митингов в поддержку Тибета, которые будут иметь место по следующим адресам:

Пионерская площадь, у памятника А.С. Грибоедову, 3 мая 2008 года, с 12:00 до 14:00 часов (обновление 22 апреля 14:20: митинг СОГЛАСОВАН). 

Площадь им. И.С. Тургенева, 3 мая 2008 года, с 15:00 до 17:00 часов. 

С меткой, Оргкомитет.

Места проведения митингов (оригиналы карт: TopPlan 2006):

http://www.tibet-site.spb.ru/tibet-news/80/

----------


## Нока

*Столичные власти повернулись к Тибету спиной* 

Акция российских друзей Тибета, намеченная на пятницу, вызвала недовольство московских властей. Префектура Западного административного округа отказала инициативной группе в проведении мероприятия

Решение префектуры, впрочем, не смогло поколебать решимость друзей тибетского народа: они не отказались от своих планов устроить митинг у посольства КНР. На созванной сегодня пресс-конференции организаторы акции заявили, что причины, по которым им было отказано, полностью надуманны.

Руководитель информационно-аналитической службы движения "За права человека" Евгений Ихлов сообщил журналистам, что уведомление о проведении митинга солидарности с жертвами террора в Тибете было направлено ими заранее. Однако префектура ЗАО сослалась на то, что парк "Дружба", расположенный напротив посольства, не сможет вместить 400 человек, которые значились в списке участников. Чиновники предложили либо уменьшить количество участников до 50 человек, либо перенести акцию на безлюдную набережную Тараса Шевченко. "Мы сочли это предложение откровенно издевательским и решили проводить митинг в заранее заявленном месте", - добавил Ихлов.

Предстоящую акцию друзья Тибета не считают несанкционированной, поскольку отказ был получен ими уже по истечении трех дней, предусмотренных законом для дачи ответа. Правда, для подстраховки организаторы все же обратились к руководству ГУВД Москвы с просьбой не задерживать участников акции, которые в любом случае придут к посольству, и не применять силу. Основным требованием митингующих, как заверяют члены движения, станет не отделение Тибета от Китая, а защита прав тибетцев.

Дата проведения акции - 25 апреля - была выбрана не случайно: именно в этот день по всему миру буддисты и защитники прав человека будут призывать к освобождению 19-летнего Панчен-ламы Гедуна Чоки Ньимы, который вот уже много лет является политическим узником Китая. В планах участников мероприятия - обращение к Пекину с призывом поддерживать с Россией добрососедские отношения и возобновить диалог с Далай-ламой. Кроме того, защитники прав тибетского народа намерены обратиться к властям с просьбой направить в Тибет делегацию, состоящую из членов правительства и парламента, государственных органов и неправительственных организаций, занимающихся защитой прав человека и организовать медицинскую помощь пострадавшим в ходе столкновений тибетцам. 
www.utro.ru

----------


## Нока

*Конгресс проигравших*

Пустят ли факел в Тибет, позволено ли спортсменам протестовать, считать ли права человека чем-то само собой разумеющимся — ровно неделю олимпийские функционеры в Пекине спорили о том, как вести себя в конфликте со страной, принимающей Олимпийские игры, — Китаем.

В конференц-зале гостиницы China World окон нет, стены оклеены модными обоями, с потолка свисают люстры. Ковер, заглушающий звук шагов, выдержан в цветах китайского знамени — красный с желтым. На сцене рядами сидят функционеры, их ровно сорок один. Позади голубым цветом лучится изображение храма Небесного покоя. Перед каждым — букет, выглядящий точно так, как будто его позаимствовали из запасников Коммунистической партии.

В центре сцены восседает президент МОКа Жак Рогге. До церемонии открытия Игр еще 120 дней. Рогге повязал голубой галстук. Его глаз почти не видно — их скрывают густые брови. Он говорит по-английски с мягким французским акцентом, поставленным голосом лауреата Нобелевской премии мира, рукой крепко держась за подставку микрофона. В эти дни ему действительно нужна опора.

На позапрошлой неделе мир был охвачен единым ураганом, за которым гостиница China World следила с неусыпным вниманием.

На неделю в ней собрались руководители олимпийского спорта. Заседал исполком МОКа, работала Генеральная ассамблея ассоциации, в которую входят 205 национальных олимпийских комитетов. Экспертные комиссии, рабочие группы и объединения по континентам проводили свои совещания по 6 часов в день, а иногда и дольше. Руководители международных федераций по видам спорта были представлены полным списком, а с ними — ассистенты, лоббисты и менеджеры. Олимпийская семья в полном сборе. Кормили часто и обильно.

Собственно, планировалась обычная неделя заседаний, чистая рутина. И вдруг в Тибете пролилась кровь. Все изменилось.

Для Рогге олимпийский факел все еще олицетворяет «мир и единство нашей планеты». Но теперь он превратился в символ протеста. В гостинице China World по телевизору Рогге каждый день следил за новостями со всего мира, производившими эффект разорвавшейся бомбы — маленькой, но сильно пахнущей: из Лондона показывали сцены избиения; из Парижа — кадры, на которых гасят факел; из Сан-Франциско — сотни марширующих полицейских в черных одеяниях; из Вашингтона — растерянного Буша; из Лондона сообщали об отказе Гордона Брауна. В Брюсселе угрожали бойкотировать церемонию открытия, в Берлине негодующие депутаты бундестага обвиняли МОК в двуличии. Что ни день, то взрыв. Ни конца, ни края. МОК выпустил поводья из рук.

Умение держать все под контролем было доселе одним из главных достоинств МОКа. Все в этом мире налажено: есть хартия, есть протоколы, есть комитеты, комиссии и установки.

Договоры МОКа являют собой юридические шедевры, главным достоинством которых служит точность в деталях. Даже то, что произойти не может, находит в параграфах свое отражение. Но то, что случилось в Тибете, ни в каком из протоколов не указано, в хартии не названо, в договорах не отражено. И Жак Рогге страдает.

Конференц-зал арендован в лучшей в Пекине пятизвездочной гостинице на 714 номеров. 700 участников олимпийского конгресса ожидают, что Рогге выскажет свое отношение к ситуации. Вообще-то, они ждут уже несколько недель.

Он откашливается. «Мы серьезно озабочены ситуацией в Тибете. Я призываю к мирному решению конфликта». Да, продолжает он, атлеты имеют право свободно высказывать свое мнение всегда и везде, «это одно из основополагающих прав человека». Нет, демонстрации и политическая пропаганда во время Игр будут и впредь запрещены — так предписывает Олимпийская хартия. Где заканчивается мнение и начинается пропаганда — этого Рогге не объясняет: «Решение будет приниматься в каждом конкретном случае».

В гостинице China World шел торг, стороны перетягивали канат и старались наносить партнеру удары под столом. Все это продолжалось до тех пор, пока Рогге не сделал своего заявления. Борьба велась за мелкие, чисто риторические детали. Он человек осторожный, старается никого не обидеть. Его вмешательство стало попыткой вновь взять ход событий под контроль.

Не получилось. Не могло получиться, поскольку дилемма МОКа в том, что он стал мячом в чужой игре. Каждый отстаивает свои права — и принимающая сторона, и спонсоры, и политики, и атлеты, и экологи, и борцы за права человека.

Если МОК остановит факельную эстафету, это будет означать: он занят только сохранением собственного имиджа. Если же он эстафету не прервет, это будет означать: МОК прогибается, делает все, как требуют китайцы. Так всегда. Теперь МОК может только проигрывать и терять очки.

В гостинице China World в перерывах между заседаниями поднимается такой гвалт, какой бывает только на аэродромах. Глава кубинского НОКа, пожилой сухой господин, носит свою карточку аккредитации на лацкане пиджака, как орден. В 1961-м он в Заливе Свиней отражал атаку американцев.

Тем временем скрипачи и виолончелисты Пекинского симфонического оркестра исполняют музыку из фильма «По ту сторону Африки».

Здесь все друг друга знают. Вот проходит вице-президент МОКа Томас Бах, с кем-то беседует Сергей Бубка, олимпийский чемпион 1988 года в прыжках с шестом, рядом Хайн Фербругген, бывший президент вечно потрясаемой допинговыми скандалами федерации велоспорта, а ныне — один из главных функционеров МОКа. Гости хлопают друг друга по плечу, обнимаются, фотографируются. За толстыми, как баобабы, колоннами скрываются хостессы в коричневых костюмчиках с переговорными устройствами и электронными календариками в руках. Эскалатор поднимает гостей на шопинг-этаж, где друг с другом соседствуют бутики Gucci и Prada, где продаются жемчужные ожерелья и прочая мелочь для сопровождающих дам.

На открытие ассамблеи приехали бургомистр Пекина, китайский министр спорта, председатель Собрания народных представителей и пекинский партийный вождь. В зал было допущено лишь 25 китайских репортеров, протесты западных журналистов остались неуслышанными. Когда спустя час дверь в зал вновь открылась, политиков уже и след простыл. Зона, в которой разрешено передвигаться журналистам, каждый день сужается. Никто не знает, кто принимает эти решения и почему.

Поскольку планировалась нормальная неделя заседаний, Рогге уже в первые дни вручает золотые медали заслуженным ветеранам, затем кто-то зачитывает имена скончавшихся. Все встают. В зале минута молчания.

Капельдинеры в эти дни загружены серьезно, им постоянно приходится раздавать участникам заседаний папки и досье. Правда, в них никто не заглядывает. Выступающих приглашают к микрофону, называя страну и кодовую цифру: Замбия 204, Багамские острова 18. Слово берет полнеющий мужчина с пышными усами — Иордания 98. Он негодует по поводу автомобилей, на которых главам государств и правительств в августе придется ездить по Пекину. Среди них лишь один Audi A6. «Скажите, пожалуйста, как я должен дома объяснять это своему премьер-министру?» Представитель Того считает, что требовать $15 в день за доступ к Интернету в гостинице — наглость. «Дадут ли дополнительную дотацию на авиабилеты? Как мы будем получать бесплатные билеты на спортивные мероприятия? Сколько гостей каждому разрешено привезти с собой на Игры?» Представитель Чада заявляет: «Спортсмены должны участвовать в соревнованиях и держать язык за зубами».

Многосторонняя организация может иметь лишь столько влияния, сколько захотят ее члены. МОК живет по тем же законам, что и ООН. Единственные, кто в Пекине всерьез ставит вопросы о правах человека и свободе слова, — это европейцы. Их встреча проходит в зале 9 АВ. Здесь обстановка более интимная, чем в огромном конференц-зале, атмосфера расслабленная. Томас Бах, президент немецкого НОКа, отсылает эсэмэску.

Седовласый ирландец Патрик Хикки ведет заседание. «МОК — объединение не политическое, — начинает он. — Мы — организация спортивная». Тут же поднимается функционер голландского НОКа: «Мы просим МОК сделать все, что в его силах, и оказать влияние на политику Китая в Тибете». Он снова садится. Бах продолжает заниматься своим мобильным телефоном.

Слово берет Франция: «Если давление СМИ на наших спортсменов в связи с Тибетом будет нарастать, придется подумать, не перенести ли тренировки куда-нибудь за границу».

К микрофону подходит немецкая фехтовальщица Клаудиа Бокель. Она говорит от имени европейских спортсменов. Прежде всего просит извинить ее за то, что пришла в джинсах и пуловере — ее багаж еще не прибыл. Затем она произносит: «Спортсмены обеспокоены положением в Тибете. И во время Игр они хотят свое мнение высказать. Что нам делать?» Она почти готова расплакаться.

Ирландец Хикки в смятении. Он выгоняет обоих присутствующих журналистов из зала: «У нас тут частное мероприятие». Хотя это неправда. Однако в цензуре не только китайцы мастера.

На заседании был и Йорг Шильд, глава швейцарского НОКа. Ему 62, он носит костюмы с широкими брюками, его усы напоминают обувную щетку. В молодости Йорг играл в гандбол, потом был адвокатом в Базеле, и вот уже 14 лет он политик. Из руководителей национальных олимпийских комитетов никто не высказывался о МОКе столь резко, как Шильд. В Швейцарии есть крупная община тибетцев. После восстания в Тибете Шильд сказал, что для него «Рубикон перейден». В конце марта он направил Рогге послание. В нем говорится, что МОК должен был понимать, во что ввязывается, отдавая Игры Китаю. Ответа на свое письмо швейцарец не получил. Вместо этого ему позвонил кто-то из руководителей МОКа, который упрекнул Шильда в том, что тот развернул атаку на комитет.

В кулуарах, стоя у двери, Шильд рассказывает: «Как человека я Рогге ценю. Письмо мое есть акт конструктивной критики, но критиковать, конечно, надо уметь, и это дело непростое. Разделить спорт и политику невозможно. Отдав Игры Пекину, мы приняли политическое решение. И то же самое — с зимними Играми 2014 года в Сочи».

Ему не нравится, что атлетов обязывают следовать Олимпийской хартии, тогда как Китай определенные ее положения не выполняет. «Теперь по политическим соображениям стали говорить о том, имеют ли спортсмены право на свободу слова, а не об ужасной ситуации в Китае». Шильд стучит пальцем по краю стола: «Вот против этого я буду выступать».

А не думал ли он поставить на Генеральной ассамблее этот вопрос на голосование? «Нет, такое голосование, скорее всего, я бы проиграл». Значит, разочарование? «Нет, это реальная политика».

Голос Шильда стоит немногого. Главные события происходят не на пленарных заседаниях, а за закрытыми дверями и обсуждаются шепотом.

Генеральный директор Германского олимпийского спортивного союза (ГОСС) 56-летний Михаэль Веспер возглавляет это госучреждение с 2006 года. Его называли «рейнским громкоговорителем», еще в бытность министром от партии «Зеленых» в правительстве земли Северный Рейн-Вестфалия он считался «реало» — умеренным «реалистом» из экологов. Пост в ГОСС он получил по протекции Томаса Баха, который понимает, что в спортивной политике нужны не спортивные функционеры, а профессиональные политики, знающие, как решаются дела за закрытыми дверями.

В начале прошлой недели Веспер обедал с китайским министром спорта Лю Пенгом. Говорили и о правах человека, рассказывает Веспер, но дальше — ничего, кроме намеков. В среду он был приглашен на обед к немецкому послу. Машина как раз проезжала мимо строящегося здания государственного телевидения со сложной конструкцией и двумя башнями, как бы срастающимися в воздухе. «Странно, почему эта штука не падает», — удивляется Веспер. Посол организовал трапезу из семи перемен: сваренные на пару гребешки, говядина в черном перечном соусе, баранья вырезка и ко всему этому — сухой рислинг. Беседа прошла конфиденциально.

На обратном пути Веспер просматривает прессу — обзор, присланный на его мобильник. Почетный президент ГОСС Манфред фон Рихтхофен высказался за то, чтобы прервать эстафету олимпийского огня. Веспер прислоняется к оконному стеклу — впечатление такое, что ему до одури надоела его работа.

Тем временем в гостинице China World события следуют одно за другим. Рогге заявил, что исполком МОКа в ближайшее время обсудит, как олимпийский огонь будет доставляться к месту проведения Игр в будущем. Журналисты мечутся в поисках бойких заголовков. AP пишет, что МОК не исключает приостановления эстафеты олимпийского огня. Газеты всего мира перепечатают это недостоверное сообщение.


Китайцы занимаются дезинформацией вполне осознанно. Когда CNN и BBC по спутниковому ТВ показывают материалы об олимпийском огне, экраны телевизоров в Китае чернеют. После того как факел был в Париже неоднократно потушен, China Daily сообщила: «Париж встречает олимпийский огонь с бурной страстью». Газетный язык гибок.

МОК любит тех, кто лоялен, кто не в курсе дела и кто не поднимает голоса. Это сближает его с любой диктатурой. Международному олимпийскому комитету нравятся такие люди, как Марио Васкес Ранья. Этому мексиканцу 75 лет, он носит темные очки в форме бабочки и изящную бородку. Марио — владелец газетного издательства, но когда-то участвовал в соревнованиях по стрельбе. Сегодня он президент Ассоциации национальных олимпийских комитетов.

Ранья руководит пленарным заседанием и зачитывает проект декларации, которую сам и написал. Ее Ранья хочет представить на обсуждение исполкому МОКа. Главные соображения документа таковы: нет бойкоту, следовать Олимпийской хартии, потребовать мирного решения тибетского конфликта. «Теперь, пожалуйста, аплодисменты, — заявляет Васкес Ранья, — и мы сможем пойти обедать». Разрозненные хлопки он истолковывает как единодушное одобрение.

Позднее Васкес Ранья вносит предложение вычеркнуть из декларации слово «Тибет»: «Мы же не можем сказать Китаю, что если он этого не сделает, то мы не будем ему больше доверять».

Он ищет глазами в зале представителя китайского НОКа. «Ведь это корректное и разумное решение, правда? — вопрошает он в микрофон и поднимает большой палец. — Да? Скажите «да»!» Один из делегатов делает ему такое одолжение.

В течение семи дней идет борьба за слова, понятия, определения и толкования. Многие, наверное, будут рады, когда 24 августа эти проклятые Игры наконец закончатся. Но найдутся и люди, которые делают вид, будто ничего не случилось.

Клаус Шорманн — чиновник старых традиций. Он президент Международной федерации пятиборья. На территории Пекинского университета Клаус посадил дерево гинкго. А после этого прочел там лекцию, в которой рекомендовал студентам «научиться жить толерантно». О Тибете, свободной прессе, правах человека он не сказал ни слова — «это к теме лекции не относится». 6 августа, за два дня до открытия Игр, Шорманн примет участие в эстафете олимпийского огня по улицам Пекина: «Я буду полон радости».

У него визитная карточка с фотографией. Он в восторге: «За билет 1-го класса Lufthansa я ничего не плачу. Разве это не чудесно?» В 13 лет Шорманн был капитаном команды гимнастов в гимнастическом клубе TSG Uslar. Его мечта, чтобы в следующем году его приняли в МОК. Он заказывает зеленый чай.

Отнесется ли Клаус с пониманием к тому, что какой-нибудь немецкий спортсмен на Играх наденет майку с надписью Free Tibet?

«Только пусть не удивляется. Если кто-нибудь у нас в Германии наденет майку, нарушающую наши права, он тоже окажется за решеткой».

А следует ли считать желтую ленточку от пота, символизирующую принадлежность к Amnesty International, пропагандой?

«Конечно, такие ленточки носить нельзя. Если спортсмен не собирается придерживаться правил, ему лучше оставаться дома».

МОК он считает организацией, творящей благо. «Загрязнение окружающей среды в Пекине уже начало снижаться, — сообщает он. — Это благодаря Играм». Небо над Пекином, однако, серо-коричневого цвета.

По мнению Шорманна, президент МОК зашел слишком далеко. Выходя из зала заседания, Рогге сказал: «Все это, бесспорно, кризис». Но Рогге отметил и то, что моральное обязательство Китая — выполнить свое обещание улучшить ситуацию с правами человека.

Ответ китайцев не заставил себя ждать: было бы хорошо, чтобы МОК не увязывал ничего не значащие политические факторы с Олимпийскими играми. Кроме того, хотелось бы надеяться, что МОК будет придерживаться хартии, которая запрещает оглашение политических оценок на олимпийских объектах.

Наконец, на последней пресс-конференции Рогге заявляет, что факел с олимпийским огнем в любом случае будет пронесен и через Тибет и что никто не собирается вмешиваться в политику Китая. В четверг Рогге встречался с премьер-министром Китая Вэн Цзябао.

Шаг вперед, шаг назад — так шло дело в Пекине. Функционеры МОКа утратили контроль, а утратили они его потому, что Китай не был готов выпустить его из своих рук. Нынешнюю дилемму МОК спровоцировал сам, отдав в 2001 году Олимпийские игры Китаю. Что ни сделай, все оказывается некстати. Кто-нибудь всегда возмущается — или китайцы, или европейцы. В такой ситуации возможен только проигрыш.

Веспер смотрит на свой мобильник — опять пришло 18 электронных писем. Кто-то приглашает его принять участие в телешоу. Веспер быстренько смотрит на свой электронный календарь. Его пресс-секретарь пишет, что дома в офисе все спокойно. «В Германии ведь еще раннее утро», — отвечает на это Веспер.

Он опускается в кресло. Он устал. 30 лет назад Веспер был одним из основателей партии «Зеленых», и теперь он говорит: «Это мой долг перед всей моей биографией, чтобы проблему Тибета не замолчали».

Основой для заявлений, сделанных в последние дни, стало решение ГОСС от 24 марта. «Я немножко даже горжусь этим. Спорт существует и в политическом пространстве. Если бы Игры проходили в Чикаго, на первый план вышла бы проблема Гуантанамо, — произносит он. — Но спорт не может решить проблемы, это выше его сил».

На улице начинается дождь. Веспер недоволен тем, что в декларации Ассамблеи МОКа даже не упоминается слово «Тибет». То, что его вычеркнули в последнюю минуту, бурчит он, это трюк и явно не акт демократии. «Такого даже на съездах партии не делают, — резюмирует он. — В общении с Китаем необходима чрезвычайная тактичность. В настойчивых двусторонних беседах можно часто достичь большего, нежели произнося упреки во всеуслышание».

Дни МОКа в Пекине не успели закончиться, а жители Буэнос-Айреса, такого далекого и от Китая, и от Европы, превратили эстафету олимпийского огня в народное гулянье.

1 августа Веспер собирается вновь прилететь в Китай, чтобы в качестве официального лица принять участие в Играх. Он никогда не занимался спортом высоких достижений. До недавнего времени он, профессиональный политик, считал себя в спорте аутсайдером. Но времена меняются.


Майк Гроссекатхефер
"Профиль"/DER SPIEGEL (№15(571) от 21.04.2008)
www.savetibet.ru

----------


## Нока

*Süddeutsche Zeitung: Пропасть между Китаем и Западом может преодолеть только диалог* 

Газета комментирует обострение отношений между Китаем и странами Запада. Очередным поводом для резкой реакции Пекина стало Далай-ламе звания почетного гражданина Парижа. 

"Один мир, одна мечта!" – этот рекламный девиз Олимпийских игр в Пекине звучит сегодня как насмешка. На самом деле здесь столкнулись два мира и две мечты – китайская и западная. Различия между ними столь велики, что впору говорить о двух параллельных мирах. Патриотически настроенные китайцы и руководство Китая давно лелеяли мечту о лете 2008-го года и теперь внушили себе, будто Запад пытается сорвать им Олимпиаду. Государственная пропаганда неустанно твердит, что Запад унижает национальное достоинство китайского народа, что европейцы и американцы завидуют успехам Китая. Была своя мечта и у Запада: он надеялся использовать Олимпийские игры как своего рода троянского коня, с помощью которого удастся привнести демократию в Китай. Эта мечта тоже лопнула: кадры, запечатлевшие подавление волнений в Лхасе, плохо согласуются с имиджем Китая как невозмутимой и уверенной в своих силах преуспевающей державы. В пылу взаимных обвинений каждая из сторон – и Запад, и Китай – демонстрируют сегодня нежелание считаться с реальностью.

Пора бы уже всем участникам немного успокоиться. Никто не отрицает, что трудолюбивым китайцам за последние два десятилетия удалось добиться значительных экономических успехов. Но Запад с полным основанием критикует систематическое подавление свободы вероисповедания в Тибете и прочие конкретные недостатки. Тот, кто критикует за это китайское руководство, вовсе не против Китая. Однако сегодня китайские лидеры оказались в расставленной ими самими ловушке. Они насаждали в стране новый национализм в качестве идеологии, призванной придти на смену дискредитировавшему себя марксизму, и не отваживаются теперь вступить в диалог с Далай-ламой или со своими критиками на Западе, чтобы не ударить в грязь лицом в глазах собственного народа. 
Однако диалог, каким бы трудным он ни был, – это единственный разумный выход из тупика. Только честность и откровенность помогут сократить пропасть, разделяющую Китай и Запад. 

www.dw-world.de

----------


## Нока

*Олимпийский факел разжигает национализм* 
("The Financial Times", Великобритания)

*Эстафета-2008 провалилась даже как визуальное зрелище - изобретенное нацистами перед Играми 1936 г. в Берлине*

Сегодня международная эстафета олимпийского огня представляет собой жалкое зрелище. Вместо того чтобы объединять нации в гармонии накануне пекинских Игр, эстафета спровоцировала конфронтацию и межрасовую рознь, а также раздула пламя китайского национализма. 

Эстафета-2008 провалилась даже как визуальное зрелище - изобретенное нацистами перед Играми 1936 г. в Берлине. Она запомнится не рослыми атлетами с олимпийским факелами в руках, а протестами из-за ситуации в Тибете и видом сотрудников китайской службы безопасности, в окружении которых бегут факелоносцы - в том числе (на следующей неделе), гонконгские бюрократы и магнаты. 

Китай осудил протестующих за срыв эстафеты. Действительно, многие слабо разбираются в истории Тибета. Но правозащитники, озабоченные расправой китайских властей с демонстрантами в Тибете, и поддержкой, оказываемой ими диктаторам Бирмы, Судана и Зимбабве, ни за что не согласились бы упустить возможность выразить свои претензии. 

В результате эстафеты больше всего пострадает репутация не демонстрантов, а двух групп, наиболее тесно связанных с Олимпиадой 2008 г.: это китайцы и международные компании, ведущие бизнес в Китае. 

Отказ Китая даже от обсуждения претензий тибетцев и его возмущенная реакция на легитимные протесты за рубежом нанесли урон китайскому бренду. Многие иностранцы были шокированы нетерпимостью и злобным национализмом, проявленными китайским народом у себя в стране и (в случае студентов) за рубежом. 

Это поставило западные компании, особенно таких спонсоров Олимпиады, как Coca-Cola, в неловкое положение. Эстафета показала, что мир более, чем когда-либо, расколот между международным рынком, где от компаний ожидается озабоченность правами человека, и китайским рынком, где от компаний ожидается поддержка Китая. Отсюда и попытка восстановить равновесие, предпринятая Невиллом Исделлом (Neville Isdell), главой компании Coca-Cola, который на прошлой неделе опубликовал в Financial Times статью под заголовком 'Мы помогаем Дарфуру, но не вредим Олимпиаде'. 

Ради нынешней и будущих стран-хозяек Олимпийских игр, ради корпоративных спонсоров и самих игр, пора признать, что эстафета олимпийского огня - это идея, время которой прошло, если это вообще была хорошая идея. 

Олимпийские игры неизбежно являются как спортивным, так и политическим событием, но перипетии на пути олимпийского факела просто испарили то немногое, что оставалось от неуловимого олимпийского духа. 

www.inosmi.ru

----------


## Ersh

*За прошедшие 20 лет более 700 млн юаней выделено на реставрацию монастырей и других достопримечательностей Тибета*

За прошедшие 20 лет объем правительственного финансирования работ по реставрации монастырей и других достопримечательностей Тибета достиг более 700 млн юаней / 100 млн долл США/. 
Тибет стал первым в стране районом, перешедшим на систему бесплатного всеобщего обязательного 9-летнего образования. Об этом 9 апреля в Пекине сообщил глава администрации Тибетского автономного района Дзянпа Пуньцог. -о-

Жэньминь Жибао-онлайн

----------


## Galina

*Олимпийский огонь во время прохождения эстафеты по улицам Канберры погас дважды*

Главный символ Пекинской Олимпиады-2008 во время прохождения эстафеты по улицам Канберры погас дважды. В обоих случаях причиной послужили неблагоприятные погодные условия в районе озера Берли Гриффин. 

Когда Олимпийское пламя погасло в руках австралийской чемпионки по академической гребле Меган Маркс, посчитали, что титулованная спортсменка не смогла самостоятельно справиться с факелом. Тогда несколько минут потребовалось китайским военизированным охранникам, чтобы вновь зажечь Олимпийский огонь. 

"Звезде" австралийского плавания Йену Торпу, на которого была возложена миссия зажечь Олимпийский огонь в парке Содружества на заключительном этапе эстафеты, посчастливилось дважды. Два раза ему пришлось закрывать церемонию, когда порыв ветра буквально сбил Олимпийское пламя, передает ИТАР-ТАСС. 

Всего в эстафете приняли участие 80 жителей континента, обладающих наибольшими заслугами перед страной в спорте, культуре, общественной жизни и шоу-бизнесе. 

http://www.newsru.com/sport/24apr2008/olimp.html

----------


## Galina

*За время проведения эстафеты Олимпийского огня в Канберре арестованы 8 человек*

Это граждане Китая, которые пытались спровоцировать мирных тибетцев на драку возле здания посольства КНР. Они стали кидать в них фрукты и бутылки. Все это вылилось в потасовку. В общей сложности в ней участвовали более 50 человек, передает «Эхо Москвы». 

В остальном эстафета в австралийской столице прошла относительно спокойно - по заказу австралийской «партии Зеленых» в небе над Канберрой постоянно появлялись слова «Освободите Тибет». Акция обошлась в боле чем 4 тысячи долларов.

24.04.2008 09:25

http://www.novayagazeta.ru/news/259175.html

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

...серьезная драка произошла у Военного мемориала Канберры на проспекте Anzac Parade. Не дожидаясь прибытия олимпийского огня, защитники Тибета развернули большое полотнище с призывом «Освободите Тибет!». Около 100 китайцев-активистов, разозленных зрелищем, побежали накрывать транспарант своими красными флагами. «Я очень испугалась. Китайцы были агрессивные, по-настоящему злые. Назвали далай-ламу уродом, нас идиотами. Кричали, что мы не имеем никакого права здесь находиться – а я живу на соседней улице», – рассказала журналистам представительница протибетского движения.

Сатья целиком на gazeta.ru

----------


## Galina

*На эстафете олимпийского огня в Австралии полиции больше всего мешали китайцы и погода*

В Канберре завершился австралийский этап эстафеты олимпийского огня. Впервые 

после беспорядков в Европе и неожиданной смены маршрута в США пробежка прошла

спокойно. Протибетские активисты и сторонники Китая оставили в покое факел и 

занялись выяснением отношений: полиции пришлось разнимать несколько драк, _но на

огонь никто из протестующих внимания не обращал. Он погас сам_. . . 

http://savetibet.ru/2008/04/24/torch...australia.html

----------


## Galina

*ЕС призывает Китай к диалогу с духовным лидером Тибета*

Евросоюз призывает Китай к конструктивному и содержательному диалогу с духовным лидером Тибета.

Об этом заявила в интервью японской газете «Асахи» еврокомиссар по внешним связям и политике соседства Бенита Ферреро- Вальднер, прибывшая в Японию для участия в очередном совещании Япония-ЕС на высшем уровне. 

«Мы призываем китайское правительство приступить к конструктивному и содержательному диалогу с далай-ламой», - подчеркнула еврокомиссар. По ее словам, она намерена поднять этот вопрос также и во время предстоящей на этой неделе поездки в Китай. По мнению Ферреро-Вальднер, возобновление диалога «особенно важно для молодых тибетцев, испытывающих чувство отчаяния». 

Затронув вопрос о взаимоотношениях китайских властей и правозащитников, она сообщила, что «во время пребывания в Китае намерена откровенно обсудить также проблемы прав человека и свободы слова». 

Отвечая на вопрос о подходе Евросоюза к участию в церемонии открытия Пекинской Олимпиады, Бенита Ферреро-Вальднер заметила, позиция будет определяться отдельно каждой из стран-участниц ЕС. 

ИТАР-ТАСС


http://savetibet.ru/2008/04/24/dalai_lama.html

----------


## Galina

*25 апреля — День рождения Панчен-ламы* 

*По случаю 19 Дня рождения Панчен-ламы в буддийских центрах Геше Джампа Тинлея пройдут молебны и цог. В Московском центре Ламы Цонкапы в 19.00 состоится празднование девятнадцатилетия Панчен-ламы. Геше Джампа Тинлей и собравшиеся вознесут молитвы о его освобождении и пожелания здоровья и счастья.* 

  "25 апреля — день рождения Панчен-ламы — второго по важности духовного иерарха Тибета. Для всех последователей тибетского буддизма, в частности, тибетцев, монголов, бурят, калмыков и тувинцев, этот день — священный праздник. Во всех регионах мира, где практикуется тибетский буддизм, основными принципами которого является ненасилие, мудрость, любовь и сострадание ко всем живым существам, духовный и светский глава тибетского народа Его Святейшество Далай-лама и его приемник Панчен-лама почитаются как солнце и луна. Далай-лама и Панчен-лама играют важнейшую роль для тибетского буддизма. Когда один из них умирает, другой неизменно продолжает начатый им труд. Пока одного из них нет, другой руководит буддийским сообществом.
     Итак, на юного Гедуна Чокьи Нима, одиннадцатого по счету Панчен-ламу, все последователи тибетского буддизма возлагают очень большие надежды. Он наш будущий лидер, наше духовное прибежище и источник вдохновения.
     К сожалению, этот священный день, день рождения Панчен-ламы, мы встречаем с чувством горечи и тревоги. Через несколько дней после официального признания Далай-ламы в мае 1995 г., Гедун Чокьи Нима вместе со своими родителями был похищен властями Китая, и до сих пор его местонахождение и судьба неизвестны. 
     Последователи тибетского буддизма во всем мире, в частности, буддисты в Калмыкии, Бурятии и Туве, крайне обеспокоены судьбой юного Панчен-ламы. Мы надеемся, что китайское руководство проявит добрую волю и освободит его как можно скорее, чтобы он смог приступить к традиционному религиозному образованию.
     К сожалению, в настоящее время в Тибете, который 50 лет назад был оккупирован Китаем, религиозная практика жестоко подавляется. Китайские "воспитательные команды" принуждают монахов и монахинь отречься от Панчен-ламы, признанного Далай-ламой, а тех, кто выражают ему лояльность, изгоняют из монастырей, арестовывают и бросают в тюрьмы. Кроме того, с целью установления жесткого контроля над духовной жизнью тибетцев, Пекин незаконно назначил и интронизировал собственного "Панчен-ламу", что вызвало протест со стороны верующих. Выбрав в качестве Панчен-ламы своего ставленника, Китай политизировал религиозный вопрос.
     Я надеюсь, что подобных религиозных гонений никогда не будет ни в одной стране мира. Каждое государство должно уважать религию и культурные традиции проживающих в нем наций и этнических групп. Я призываю всех последователей тибетского буддизма в России сообща молиться о том, чтобы наш буддийский духовный лидер скорее получил свободу и смог беспрепятственно получать учение, которое является духовным сокровищем буддизма. Об этом горячо и неустанно молюсь и я сам". ( Из интервью Геше Тинлея газете "Коммерсант".) 

http://geshela.ru/news.php?nid=68

----------


## Нока

*Китайские власти начали в Тибете двухмесячное воспитание патриотичности* 

Тибетские власти объявили, что начинают проводить в жизнь двухмесячную программу воспитания патриотизма среди тибетцев. Китайские СМИ постоянно рассказывают о тех благах, которые дала тибетцам компартия и что Далай-лама добивается раскола Китая.

В настоящее время тибетские районы по-прежнему остаются закрытыми для независимых СМИ, власти также строго блокируют любую возможную утечку информации о ситуации в Тибете.

Официальные китайские СМИ избегают упоминать о той критике китайского правительства за дискриминационную политику по отношению к тибетцам, включая лишение их свободы веры и т.д., которую высказывают сами тибетцы. Китайские СМИ раз за разом повторяют, какую счастливую жизнь подарила тибетцам китайская компартия (КПК) и что те беспорядки умышленно спровоцировал Далай-лама, а также, что его цель - это раскол Китая. 

20 апреля газета «Тибет таймс» сообщила, что власти начинают проводить в жизнь двухмесячную программу воспитания патриотизма. Через телевидение, радио и другими способами будет осуществляться формирование единого сознания, противостояние расколу, углублённое осознание борьбы с расколом, противодействие тёмным замыслам «группировки Далай-ламы» по расколу страны.

При этом сам Далай-лама постоянно заявляет, что у него нет намерения отделить Тибет от Китая, он лишь хочет добиться того, чтобы Тибет получил настоящую реальную автономию в составе КНР.

В настоящее время эта программа правительства уже вступила в действие. Она проходит под девизом «Против раскола, защитим стабильность, стимулируем развитие». Это движение воспитания патриотичности охватило все тибетские районы, включая и всех местных членов партии, рабочих и пенсионеров, школьников и студентов, крестьян и бизнесменов, монахов и всех, кто связан с религиозной деятельностью. Жители всех городов, уездов и посёлков должны пройти эту правительственную программу воспитания. Сами тибетцы говорят, что началась вторая «Культурная революция».

www.epochtimes.ru

----------


## Нока

*Тибетская школа закрыта, тибетцы подвергаются пыткам* 

*8 апреля 2008 г. под давлением китайских властей при тибетском монастыре Кирти была закрыта школа. В этой школе воспитываются послушники в возрасте младше 18 лет. В обучении делался упор на изучение тибетского языка, а также преподавание тибетской культуры детям кочевников. Об этом сообщил Комитет тибетской солидарности, основываясь на данных, полученных из собственных источников.*

Эту, основанную в 1986 г. школу, посещало около 500 детей. Для многих детей, не имеющих другой возможности получить образование, она была единственной надеждой. Китайское правительство утверждает, что закрытие связано с  участием некоторых школьников в волнениях 15 марта. Однако тибетский комитет полагает, что это надуманный повод и что в данном случае речь идет об усилении препятствий для изучения тибетского языка и сохранения его культуры.

*Пытки в тюрьмах*

По данным очевидцев, китайские власти продолжают ничем не обоснованные аресты. По словам отдельных тибетцев, подвергшихся арестам,  в течение четырех дней они получали в день лишь чашку черного чая и один «тинмо» - кусочек приготовленного на пару хлеба. Сильные побои и жестокие пытки приводят к повреждениям конечностей, переломам ребер, один из тибетцев лишился зрения.

*Тибетцы: «враги» Китая*

Китайский режим рассматривает тибетцев в качестве врагов Китая, и настойчиво утверждает, что мирное сосуществование между китайцами и тибетцами невозможно. Это ярко проявляется в часто применяемых ими формулировках.

В сфере труда тибетцы в настоящее время  подвергаются все более возрастающей этнической дискриминации и репрессиям. Китайские власти под предлогом  недоверия членами служб общественной безопасности, которые имеют тибетское происхождение,  заменяют их китайцами, что для тибетцев  означает утрату рабочих мест и лишение их средств существования.

Принимая во внимание крайне напряженную ситуацию в Тибете, Комитет тибетской солидарности призывает ООН и международное сообщество принять во внимание следующие его требования:

1)    Незамедлительно направить в Тибет независимую комиссию для проведения расследования;

2)    Добиться свободного доступа  прессы в Тибет;

3)   Незамедлительно положить конец жестоким убийствам, совершаемым по всему Тибету;

4)   Позаботиться об освобождении всех задержанных и арестованных тибетцев;

5)   Сделать возможным оказание медицинской помощи  раненым тибетцам;

6)   Обеспечить свободу передвижения для людей и доступ к товарам жизненной необходимости.

www.epochtimes.ru

----------


## Нока

*Баррозу будет говорить о проблеме Тибета с китайскими властями*

Делегация Eврокомиссии прибыла в Китай с трехдневным визитом на фоне обостряющейся в Eвропе полемики вокруг возможного бойкота Олимпийских игр в Пекине. В повестке дня переговоров - торгово-экономическое сотрудничество EС и Китая, а также совместные действия по борьбе с климатическими изменениями. Брюссель добивается от Пекина более активных действий в этом области. Eврокомиссар по вопросам защиты окружающей среды Ставрос Димас в этой связи подчеркнул: "Мы приехали в Пекин с амбициозной программой, цель которой - заложить основы устойчивого развития в Китае и более бережного отношения к окружающей среде. Наша задача - поддержать выработку соответствующих законодательных норм в этой сфере".

В ходе поездки председатель Eврокомиссии Жозе Мануэл Баррозу собирается обсудить с китайским руководством проблемы прав человека и обеспечения гражданских свобод в стране. Что касается проблемы Тибеты, Eвросоюз настаивает на том, чтобы Пекин начал диалог с духовным тибетским лидером Далай-ламой. Китайские власти называют это требование вмешательством во внутренние дела государства.

www.euronews.net

----------


## Нока

*Буддисты Калмыкии просят МИД РФ выдать Далай-ламе въездную визу*

Объединение буддистов Калмыкии направило в МИД РФ обращение с просьбой о выдаче Далай-ламе XIV въездной визы в Россию. 

"Мы подали прошение на выдачу Далай-ламе российской визы и надеемся, что визит Его Святейшества состоится в ближайшее время", - сообщил верховный лама республики Тэло Тулку Ринпоче на пресс-конференции в Элисте.

Он также рассказал, что в начале мая планируется его встреча с Далай-ламой в резиденции последнего в Дхарамсале (Индия), в ходе которой глава буддистов Калмыкии намерен "выразить сочувствие" в связи с последними событиями в Тибете. 

Т.Т.Ринпоче также отметил, что хотел бы "помолиться о жертвах трагедии в Тибете, и не только о тибетцах, которые погибли, но и о китайцах, которые погибли в дни народных волнений".

"Я полностью поддерживаю срединный путь, избранный Далай-ламой, путь ненасильственных действий, согласно которому Его Святейшество пытается найти решение тибетского вопроса ненасильственным путем", - заявил верховный лама республики.

"*Мы с тибетским народом связаны историческими и духовными связями, и у нас особая ответственность не молчать в этой ситуации. Главное в нашем послании - то, что мы не против китайцев, основная борьба идет за соблюдение прав человека, за свободу вероисповедания, за право сохранения культуры*", - отметил он.

*Т.Т.Ринпоче выразил надежду на то, что "однажды Китай все-таки примет решение сесть за стол переговоров с Его Святейшеством Далай-ламой, чтобы мирным путем урегулировать тибетский вопрос".*
www.interfax-religion.ru

----------


## Galina

*Пекин объявил о предстоящей встрече с представителями Далай-ламы*

В Пекине объявлено о предстоящей "в ближайшие дни" встрече представителей находящегося в изгнании Далай-ламы с официальными лицами китайского правительства. 
   Об этом сообщило государственное агентство "Синьхуа".
   Подробности предстоящих контактов не сообщаются. 
   Пекин обвиняет Далай-ламу в причастности к организации недавних волнений и акций протеста тибетцев против правления Пекина.  
   Тибетское правительство в изгнании, напротив, считает китайские спецслужбы ответственными за организацию беспорядков.

http://www.svobodanews.ru/news/2008/...html?id=445019

*Власти Китая готовы возобновить диалог с Далай-Ламой* 

Власти Китая готовы возобновить диалог с Далай-Ламой. При этом Пекин выдвинул определенные условия для возобновления переговоров с духовным лидером Тибета. Однако представители далай-ламы пока не подтверждают эту информацию. 
Китайское правительство решило пойти навстречу неоднократным просьбам о переговорах, которые поступают со стороны далай-ламы, приводит агентство СИНЬХУА слова источника в эшелонах власти. Как сообщил агентству один из чиновников, уже в ближайшие дни должны состояться консультации представителей центрального правительства и частного посланника духовного лидера тибетцев. Есть надежда, что посредством этих встреч сторонники далай-ламы прекратят деятельность, которая направлена на раскол Китая, инициирование насилия, а, кроме того, откажутся от идеи саботирования Олимпийских игр, заявляют в Пекине. Выполнение этих условий, отмечают представители китайских властей, даст возможность продолжить переговоры.
Между тем официальный представитель далай-ламы сообщил, что они еще не получали из Китая никаких предложений о встрече, передает агентство «REUTERS».
Ранее о возможности переговоров между далай-ламой и Пекином сообщил президент Франции Николя Саркози. По его словам, он располагает фактами, что китайские власти настроены на диалог, и Париж намерен организовать встречу представителей обеих сторон.


http://www.echo.msk.ru/news/510157-echo.html

----------


## Galina

*Далай-лама приветствует предложение Пекина обсудить ситуацию в Тибете*


МОСКВА, 25 апр - РИА Новости. Далай-лама приветствует заявление Пекина о готовности провести переговоры с его представителем по ситуации в Тибете, передает агентство Франс Пресс со ссылкой на пресс-секретаря тибетского духовного лидера. 

Ранее в пятницу китайское информагентство Синьхуа со ссылкой на неназванного представителя китайских властей сообщило, что руководство Китая в свете "многократно повторяемых Далай-ламой призывов к продолжению переговоров" проведет встречу с представителем тибетского лидера, находящегося в изгнании в Индии. 

Речь идет "о шаге в правильном направлении, поскольку только переговоры лицом к лицу могут привести к урегулированию тибетского вопроса", - заявил представитель Далай-ламы Тензин Таклха (Tenzin Taklha) в индийском городе Дхарамсала, где находится тибетское правительство в изгнании. 

Ранее представители китайского МИД неоднократно заявляли, что Китай готов возобновить консультации с духовным лидером Тибета в случае, если Далай-лама "прекратит попытки расколоть страну, саботировать проведение Олимпиады и провоцировать акты насилия". 

Пекин обвиняет Далай-ламу в попытках отколоть Тибетский автономный район от КНР. Спровоцированные сторонниками независимости Тибета в середине марта беспорядки в ряде китайских провинций, где живут тибетцы, "демонстрируют истинные намерения Далай-ламы", считают власти КНР. 

http://www.rian.ru/world/20080425/105899682.html

----------


## Galina

*Анонсы*  


25 АПРЕЛЯ: Митинг российских буддистов и правозащитников у здания посольства КНР. Москва
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

25 АПРЕЛЯ: Митинг российских буддистов и друзей тибетского народа у здания посольства КНР. Москва, улица Дружбы, 6 (метро "Университет).

Время проведения публичного мероприятия: 25 апреля, *с 18 до 21 часа*. Заявленное число участников – до 400 человек. 

Контакт: Юлия БАШИНОВА – 8(926) 2068497 

Валерий НИКОЛЬСКИЙ – 8(903) 5036113


http://www.portal-credo.ru/site/?act=anons&id=3887

Митинг не разрешен столичными властями.
*
Администрация форума обращает внимание на информацию о том, что митинг не разрешен столичными властями, и всю ответственность за участие в незаконной акции участники митинга берут на себя.*

----------


## Николай Волынский

Митинг у посольства разогнан милицией, несколько человек арестованы.

----------


## Нока

*Пекин «готов» встретиться с помощниками далай-ламы*

*Сторонники демократизации Китая собрались в пятницу вечером у стен посольства этой страны в Москве, передает корреспондент РС Максим Ярошевский. Акция закончилась, так толком и не начавшись. Ее организаторы не получили из мэрии Москвы никакого ответа на направленное туда уведомление. Но на площади перед китайским посольством участников акции уже ждали бойцы ОМОНа. Не успели несколько человек развернуть баннер «Прекратите убийства мирных жителей» и флаги Тибета, как их задержали и сопроводили в милицейский автобус. Пока сторонников далай-ламы тащили в автобус, они несколько раз прокричали: «Свободу Тибету!» 

Акция продлилась не более минуты. Несколько удивило количество китайских фотографов. Их было больше, чем участников акции. По данным милиции, задержано восемь человек.* 

В пятницу официальное китайское агентство новостей «Синьхуа» подтвердило информацию о планируемой встрече правительственных чиновников КНР с представителями далай-ламы. Переговоры с посланцами духовного лидера тибетцев состоятся «в ближайшие дни» и станут первыми контактами между сторонами после того, как в марте в Лхасе и других городах западного Китая прошли массовые выступления буддистских монахов и их сторонников. 

Ранее Пекин обвинил «клику далай-ламы» в подготовке вооруженного выступления в Тибетском автономном районе КНР и прилегающих провинциях Китая, где проживают этнические тибетцы. Сам лидер буддистов отрицает отказ от тактики ненасильственного сопротивления ханьскому владычеству. Он подвердил, что по-прежнему выступает за автономию Тибета в составе КНР и не поддерживает полной независимости своей родины. Танцин Гъятсо также выступил против бойкота летней Олимпиады в Пекине, хотя эта идея пользуется широкой поддержкой в тибетской диаспоре и среди поклонников далай-ламы на Западе. 

Как пояснил Радио Свобода представитель далай-ламы в России Таши, тибетское правительство в изгнании не может прекратить акции протеста, которые «проводят индивидуально. Люди выражают эмоции по-своему. Лично мы же не желаем, чтобы тут были какие-то насильственные акции». 

По информации Radio Free Asia, китайские власти планируют проведение в Лхасе массовой акции в поддержку Игр. Она должна будет продемонстрировать полную поддержку местным населением политики центрального правительства – в противоположность тому, что сообщают об этом мировые СМИ. Правда, представителей титульной национальности просят не беспокоиться – на митинг приглашаются только ханьцы (китайцы). 

Как сообщили RFA в турагенствах в административной столице Тибета, «патриотическую акцию» встречи олимпийского огня организует китайский комсомол. 

По словам сотрудника турфирмы, назвавшегося Ченем, главная церемония состоится во внутреннем дворе дворца Потала. В нем будет участвовать до 20 тысяч человек. «Туристы-ханьцы могут также присоединиться, а вот тибетцев мы не приглашаем», - сообщил Чень кантонской службе RFA. 

Представитель Коммунистического союза молодежи Китая отказался подтвердить, что такая акция планируется: «До прибытия огня в Лхасу еще есть достаточно времени. Возможно, это действительно будет организовано». В неофициальном порядке радио сообщили, что митинг должен сделать невозможным повторение выступлений в поддержку независимости Тибета. В ответ на антикитайские акции, прошедшие во многих городах Европы и Северной Америки, по самому Китаю прокатилась волна массовых антизападных выступлений. «Патриотически настроенная общественность» потребовала бойкотировать товары европейского производства, особенно французские. 

www.svobodanews.ru

----------


## Нока

*Премьер-министр Тибетского правительства в изгнании Самдонг Ринпоче о репортаже «Синьхуа» о намерении КНР встретиться с посланниками Далай-ламы*

Мы ознакомились с репортажем «Синьхуа» от 25 апреля 2008 года, в котором сообщалось о желании правительства КНР встретиться с посланниками Его Святейшества Далай-ламы. Его Святейшества Далай-лама в течение долгого времени, и в особенности с 10 марта нынешнего года, выражал пожелание донести свою позицию до народа и руководства КНР. Его Святейшество Далай-лама всегда пытался решить тибетский вопрос посредством личных обсуждений с властями КНР. 

Постоянно, на протяжении нынешнего кризиса в Тибете, мы поддерживали контакты с китайскими властями. Мы старались не только выразить свою глубокую озабоченность относительно репрессивных мер, применяемых им в связи с развитием событий в разных областях Тибета, но, что еще важнее, вынести свои предложения по урегулированию кризиса. Его Святейшество Далай-лама направил личное послание Председателю КНР Ху Цзиньтао еще 19 марта 2008 , где также предложил направить своих представителей, которые могли бы успокоить народные волнения. Его Святейшество Далай-лама и тибетское руководство более всего беспокоятся о судьбе тибетского народа, и потому посланники Его Святейшества Далай-ламы постоянно поддерживают контакт со своими соотечественниками. Ранее они изучали возможности проведения встреч для урегулирования этого вопроса.

Мы считаем, что для возобновления официальных переговоров необходима нормализация ситуации в тибетских регионах, и мы готовы предпринять все необходимые шаги, в том числе провести неформальные встречи для того, чтобы добиться этой цели. Наша позиция сводится к следующему. Если мы хотим, чтобы какая-либо встреча была продуктивной, необходимо, чтобы китайское руководство признало реальное положение вещей и позитивную роль Его Святейшества Далай-ламы вместо того, чтобы продолжать кампанию по его очернению, что прослеживается в том числе и в данном репортаже «Синьхуа».

25 апреля 2008 г. 

Профессор Самдонг Ринпоче
Премьер-министр
Центральная тибетская администрация
Дхарамсала, Индия
www.savetibet.ru

----------


## Нока

*В Москве разогнали митинг в поддержку Тибета*

В Москве в восемь часов вечера 25 апреля возле китайского посольства были задержаны пятеро участников несанкционированной акции в поддержку Тибета, сообщает РИА Новости. Активисты из группы "Российские друзья Тибета", пришедшие на улицу Дружбы, развернули тибетские флаги и транспарант с требованием предоставить Тибету независимость, после чего были задержаны сотрудниками милиции. 
Ранее участники группы пытались получить в префектуре Западного административного округа разрешение на проведение митинга солидарности с тибетцами, однако, по данным агентства "Прима News", в установленные законом сроки не получили ответа от городских властей. В заявлении, сделанном инициативной группой 23 апреля, говорилось, что в случае задержания участников митинга, они намерены обратиться "с жалобой в прокуратуру на действия сотрудников префектуры и милиции". 

25 апреля буддисты отмечают девятнадцатилетие тибетца Гедюна Чокьи Нима, которого Далай-лама признал 11-й реинкарнацией Панчен-ламы, второго по значению духовного авторитета в буддизме. Гедюн Чокьа Ним пропал без вести в 1995 году. По версии сторонников Далай-ламы, он был похищен китайскими спецслужбами и содержится в заточении в КНР. Митинги тибетцев, требующих освобождения Панчен-ламы, состоялись в Индии и ряде других стран. 

www.lenta.ru

----------


## Galina

*В Японии проходит эстафета огня пекинской летней Олимпиады*

26.04.2008 4:17

   В Японии начался очередной этап эстафеты огня пекинской летней Олимпиады.
   В последний момент маршрут забега с олимпийским факелом был изменен - во избежание беспорядков на пути следования огня.
   За безопасностью в городе Нагано, где проходит мероприятие, следят более трех тысяч полицейских.
   Как и в других странах, где проходила эстафета, в Японии активисты ряда общественных организаций выражают протест против политики властей Китая в Тибете.

http://www.svobodanews.ru/News/2008/...html?id=445132


*В Японии задержан мужчина, пытавший помешать эстафете олимпийского огня*

Полиция японского города Нагано задержала мужчину, пытавшегося прорваться к спортсмену с факелом. Сообщается, что у мужчины был флаг Тибета. 
Эстафета в Нагано – столицы зимних игр 1998 года – проходит в напряженной обстановке. Полицейским, которые двойными колоннами блокируют бегунов, несколько раз приходилось загораживать факел пластиковыми щитами. Когда эстафета проходила между пикетами противников Олимпиады, из толпы в сторону процессии летели легкие предметы, вроде скомканной бумаги. Дважды эстафета была атакована портативными сигнальными ракетами, сообщает ИТАР-ТАСС. 

http://www.gazeta.ru/news/sport/2008..._1211653.shtml

----------


## Galina

*Андрей Шароградский: "Эстафета Олимпийского огня будет стоить очень многим чиновникам голов"*

25.04.08 

Программу ведет Андрей Шарый. Принимает участие обозреватель Радио Свободы Андрей Шароградский. 



Андрей Шарый: Сегодня лидер тибетских буддистов, живущих в изгнании, приветствовал предложение китайских властей встретиться с его представителями. А что сейчас происходит в самом Тибете? Об этом я беседовал с моим коллегой, специалистом по современности Китая Андреем Шароградским. 



Андрей Шароградский: Ситуация действительно успокоилась. Сконцентрированы очень мощные сейчас силы, конечно, ситуация взята под тотальный контроль, а китайские власти говорят о том, что все уже успокоилось, туристы могут приезжать в Тибет вновь, в Лхасу, посещать храмы и так далее. По китайскому телевидению беспрерывно идут какие-то фильмы, рассказывающие в начале о том, как расцвел Тибет во время китайского правления. В другой части фильмов обычно показывают какие-то сожженные здания, в частности, очень много показывали школу, которую якобы сожгли тибетцы во время вот этих выступлений. 



Андрей Шарый: Есть ли какая-то информация об арестованных в эти дни? Какова их судьба? 



Андрей Шароградский: Китайцы в основном рассказывают и показывают покаявшихся тибетцев, которые участвовали в этих демонстрациях, в этих выступлениях, они говорят о том, что эти люди раскаялись и поэтому к ним, конечно, будет снисхождение. Ну и конечно же, говорят о том, что есть некие экстремисты, которые подвергнутся самому суровому наказанию. Но что реально происходит, опять же, сказать очень трудно. 



Андрей Шарый: В Тибет допустили иностранных журналистов? 



Андрей Шароградский: В Тибет приезжают иностранные журналисты, но они все работают, судя по всему, под очень строгим контролем, и, в общем, мало довольно картинок. Китайские же власти в основном демонстрируют где-то приблизительно 15-минутный фильм, на котором видно (если действительно так, как это представлено ведущими), как тибетцы громят рестораны и лавки, принадлежащие ханьцам, то есть этническому большинству во всем Китае, разумеется, не в самом Тибете, и все это сопровождается комментарием о том, как вандалы нападают на невинных людей, бьют их и так далее, и тому подобное. Любопытно, что в противовес этому идет какая-то кампания - показать, что там действительно происходили ужасные вещи, подавление и так далее. Например, я недавно получил по почте от фактически незнакомого мне человека фотографию, на которой изображены китайские солдаты, держащие в руках вот эти одежды тибетских монахов. Подпись под этой фотографией такая: на этой фотографии, сделанной в Лхасе, изображены китайские солдаты, которым раздали вот эти одежды для того, чтобы они оделись под буддистских монахов, чтобы эти солдаты участвовали в провокациях, которые бы продемонстрировали жестокость. Агентство "Синьхуа" в ответ передает, что эта фотография была сделана во время съемок фильма какого-то, где участвуют тибетские монахи, и, соответственно, это все вранье. 



Андрей Шарый: Похоже на информационную войну. Китайское руководство какую-то внятную концептуальную политику, связанную с Тибетом, с этой неприятной ситуацией накануне Олимпиады, с этим погасшим и вновь воскресшим Олимпийским огнем проводит или нет? 



Андрей Шароградский: У меня создается впечатление, что китайские власти к этому были совершенно не готовы. Вообще, то, во что превратилась во многих местах вот эта эстафета Олимпийского огня, будет стоить очень многим чиновникам голов. 



Андрей Шарый: В прямом смысле? 



Андрей Шароградский: Нет, нет, конечно. Но они просто будут уволены, явно очень многим достанется, но только после Олимпиады, они никогда не позволят себе устраивать скандалы до Олимпиады, во время Олимпиады. Конечно, они не предполагали, что будет что-то такое, потому что в какой-то момент казалось, что тема прав человека в Китае (я беру шире, чем только тибетская проблема) вообще не всплывет, такое ощущение было, что все это уже в прошлом. Когда Китай проиграл в 1993 году борьбу за Олимпиаду 2000 года, тогда эта тема очень активно обсуждалась, и многие считают, что это был решающий фактор, почему Китай не выиграл Олимпиаду. Сейчас такое было ощущение, что ничего подобного не произойдет. Китайцы только сейчас приходят в себя. Они сейчас ведут, конечно, очень активную пропаганду. Например, недавно с очень большой помпой подавалось письмо, которое Николя Саркози направил китайской спортсменке, инвалиду, которая в Париже несла вот этот Олимпийский огонь, и когда тибетские демонстранты пытались его потушить, она защищала этот огонь. И сейчас она превратилась в Китае в национальную героиню. Она получила письмо поддержки из Франции, что тоже говорит о том, как, по большому счету, политики в странах в том числе Европейского Союза реально относятся к этой проблеме. Они сами тоже в двойственной ситуации. С одной стороны, они защищают права человека, с другой стороны, конечно же, ссориться с Китаем они не хотят. А вот, например, премьер-министр Австралии в разгар вот этих попыток сорвать эстафету Олимпийского огня приехал в Китай, выступил против какого бы то ни было бойкота. Кроме того, он учился в свое время в Китае, он выступил на китайском языке, он выступил за Олимпиаду. 



Андрей Шарый: Есть ли основания полагать, что все это может привести к какому-то хотя бы тактическому изменению политики Китая по отношению к Тибету? 



Андрей Шароградский: Возможно, китайский представитель встретится с представителями Далай-ламы. Что это будут за контакты, на каком уровне, каким образом это все произойдет, пока остается непонятным. Но надо при этом все-таки подчеркивать, что Далай-лама в сегодняшних заявлениях не ставит вопрос о независимости Тибета, он говорит о том, что тибетцы могут жить и в составе Китайской народной республики, он против какого бы то ни было срыва Олимпиады, бойкота Олимпиады. При этом он, опять же, употребляет слово "культурный геноцид", но отрицает насилие. Поэтому, когда мы говорим о выступлениях тибетцев или тех, кто поддерживает идею независимости Тибета, тех, кто выступают против притеснений тибетцев, тибетских монахов, все-таки надо говорить о том, что это не люди, которых Далай-лама считает своими прямыми сторонниками, потому что иногда то, что они делают, вступает в прямое противоречие с тем, о чем он говорит сам. 



Андрей Шарый: Но тем не менее в первые дни после этих протестов, насколько я могу судить, идеологическая кампания китайская была во многом направлена лично против Далай-ламы, "клика Далай-ламы" и так далее, и тому подобное. Вот это прекратилось сейчас, тон немножко поменялся? 



Андрей Шароградский: Нет, это не прекратилось, это по-прежнему "клика Далай-ламы", это по-прежнему человек, который изменил родине. Конечно, он таким и останется, пока он будет утверждать, что Тибет был независимым государством и был оккупированным. Существует, судя по всему, политика дождаться, когда он умрет, потом будет реинкарнация, то есть нужно будет найти человека, который его сменит, и тут китайцы, наверное, рассчитывают, что они каким-то образом повлияют на этот выбор и таким образом решат проблему. Но Далай-лама пока жив и здоров. Эта резкая критика в его адрес сохраняется, хотя, конечно, попытки какой-то контакт установить имеют место. Да и Далай-лама, когда он говорил это, кстати, довольно известное его заявление о том, что он может уйти в отставку, речь идет об уходе в отставку с поста правительства Тибета в изгнании, которое существует в Индии. Конечно, духовным лидером он останется до своей смерти. 



Андрей Шарый: Но даже самые оптимистически настроенные наблюдатели не могут допустить, что Далай-лама на церемонии открытия Олимпиады будет сидеть в почетной ложе рядом с китайским руководителем или понесет Олимпийский огонь. 



Андрей Шароградский: Если такое произойдет, ну, для меня это будет потрясением, сравнимым... как если на церемонию открытия прибудет делегация инопланетян. 

http://www.svobodanews.ru/Transcript...223706243.html

----------


## Galina

*В Москве сторонники Далай-ламы попытались провести пикет в поддержку Тибета*

25.04.08

Программу ведет Андрей Шарый. Принимает участие корреспондент Радио Свобода в Москве Максим Ярошевский. 



Андрей Шарый: Сегодня Москва присоединилась к списку городов, в которых прошли тем или иным образом демонстрации в поддержку свободы и независимости Тибета. Сторонники демократизации Китая собрались сегодня у стен посольства Китайской народной республики в Москве. 

Насколько масштабным оказался этот протест, расскажет корреспондент Радио Свобода Максим Ярошевский. Он находится у стен посольства КНР. 

Максим, все быстро кончилось? 



Максим Ярошевский: У китайского посольства сейчас тихо и спокойно. Надо признать, что выступления в поддержку Тибета сторонников Далай-ламы XIV по сути не было. Разрешение организаторы в московскую мэрию направили, однако ответа от столичных чиновников так и не получили. В итоге на площади перед китайским посольством организаторов встречали милиционеры и бойцы ОМОНа. Не успели несколько человек достать баннер "Прекратите убийства мирных жителей" и флаги Тибета, как их задержали и сопроводили в милицейский автобус. Пока сторонников Далай-ламы тащили в автобус, они несколько раз прокричали: "Свободу Тибету!". Акция продлилась не более минуты. Несколько удивило количество китайских фотографов. Их было больше, чем участников акции. По данным милиции, задержали порядка восьми человек. Сейчас у диппредставительства осталось несколько милиционеров и работники охраны посольства. 

http://www.svobodanews.ru/Transcript...223255577.html




*Полномочный представитель Далай-ламы в России и Монголии Таши: "Мы не можем отделить Игры от политики"*

25.04.08 

Программу ведет Андрей Шарый. Принимает участие полномочный представитель его святейшества Далай-ламы XIV в России и Монголии Таши. 

Андрей Шарый: Каковы цели тех, кто собирался сегодня проводить акцию протеста? Вот что говорит полномочный представитель его святейшества Далай-ламы XIV в России и Монголии господин Таши. 



Таши: Я лично желаю, чтобы руководство Китая чувствовало симпатии народа России к тибетскому народу. 

Его святейшество Далай-лама и также правительство Тибета в изгнании не против проведения Олимпийских игр в Китае, наоборот, мы поддерживаем. 

Разные люди из разных организаций индивидуально указывают свои чувства, поэтому это все происходит. Лично мы же не желаем, чтобы тут были какие-то насильственные акции. Люди выражают по-своему эмоции, поэтому тут никто не может прекратить. 

Положение такое же: монахи не могут выйти из монастырей, снабжения - продуктов, воды - нет. Они могут умереть от голода. В районе Андо до сих пор монахи бастуют. Положение там критическое. 

Мы четко не можем отделить Игры от политики. Все равно с их стороны тоже есть политика, со стороны тех, которые протестуют, тоже есть политика. Поэтому тут четко никто не может отделить - это спорт, это политика. На самом деле есть политика. 

http://www.svobodanews.ru/Transcript...223558427.html

*У посольства КНР в Москве прошла демонстрация по разгону российских буддистов...*- http://wangpa.livejournal.com/144026.html#cutid1

----------


## Galina

*Фотографии с митинга в Москве*  - http://gazeta2.ru/?p=2872


Всех отпустили, все рады: - http://community.livejournal.com/nam...u/1908106.html

----------


## Galina

*"Миру провалиться - или мне чаю не пить?" - Сегодня был на пикете в защиту Тибета* 

Сегодня был на пикете в защиту Тибета  у китайского посольства.

Несколько манифестантов были оперативно скручены превосходящими силами ОМОНа.

Тибетский монах бесстрастно наблюдает за происходящим... *фотографии* - 

http://na-krau.livejournal.com/110651.html

----------


## Galina

*Пекин проиграл Тибету в информационной войне: Китай поговорит с Далай-ламой* 

Словения, которая сейчас председательствует в ЕС, опубликовала заявление в Брюсселе о том, что Евросоюз приветствует приветствует готовность Китая провести переговоры с частным посланником духовного лидера Тибета Далай-ламы. Также поддержали инициативу Пекина и США.

В КНР решили начать диалог с представителями Далай-Ламы по итогам визита главы Еврокомиссии Жозе Мануэла Баррозу. По сообщениям из Пекина, Баррозу выразил удовлетворение переговорами с премьером Госсовета КНР Вэнь Цзябао, на которых были затронуты вопросы ситуации с правами человека в Китае.

«По сути, это можно считать поражением Пекина в информационной войне Тибету» - считает эксперт портала «Евразия» Олег Мисько – «Внутреннюю проблему Китая удалось вынести на международный уровень. И многочисленные протесты против Олимпиады в странах Европы здесь сыграли свою роль. На Западе ясно дали понять, что могут с легкостью продавить ее бойкот, но пока этого делать не собираются. Китай понял, что если не случится переговоров, то события в Лхасе могут повториться и во время эстафеты в Тибете».

Сам Далай-лама также выразил удовлетворение решением китайского правительства, так как неоднократно призывал к продолжению переговоров. Эстафета олимпийского огня, напомним, пройдет по Тибету 19-21 июня.

http://evrazia.org/n.php?id=1710

----------


## Светлана

По информации, поступающей от местного населения в Лхасе, примерно через 5 дней город собираются полностью закрыть для въезда и выезда даже местного населения.
Просьба ко всем: если кто-то обладает более полной информацией по этому поводу или даже личными соображениями по вопросу,  пожалуйста, пишите в эту тему, или мне в личные сообщения (если это будет оффтоп). 
спасибо!

----------


## Yukko

Мнение китайца о событиях (жж).

----------


## Ersh

*Решение китайского правительства провести встречу с представителем Далай-ламы вызвало позитивную реакцию*

Заявление центрального правительства Китая о готовности к встрече с представителем Далай- ламы вызвало позитивную реакцию. 

Официальный источник 25 апреля сообщил корр. агентства Синьхуа, что соответствующее ведомство центрального правительства на днях встретится с личным представителем Далай-ламы. 

"Учитывая неоднократные просьбы со стороны Далай-ламы по возобновлению переговоров, соответствующее ведомство центрального правительства Китая готово в ближайшие дни встретиться с личным представителем Далай-ламы и провести с ним консультации", -- сказал официальный источник. 

"Позиция центрального правительства Китая в отношении Далай- ламы остается неизменной, двери для диалога с ним остаются открытыми", -- подтвердил собеседник агентства.

"Центральное правительство Китая надеется на то, что, благодаря контактам и консультациям, Далай-лама на самом деле прекратит деятельность по расколу Родины, провокации актов насилия и воспрепятствованию проведению Пекинской Олимпиады-2008 в целях создания условий для дальнейшего проведения переговоров", -- добавил чиновник. 

Белый дом США 25 апреля заявил, что приветствует заявление Пекина о готовности возобновить консультации с посланником Далай- ламы в ближайшее время. 

"Мы приветствуем сообщение о том, что китайские власти готовы наладить контакты с представителем Далай-ламы", -- сказал официальный представитель Совета национальной безопасности США Гордон Джондро. 

Председатель Комиссии ЕС Жозе Мануэл Баррозу также выразил радость в связи с вышеуказанным решением. "Мы, конечно, очень рады этому решению", -- сказал он, выразив при этом надежду, что китайское решение также будет способствовать увеличению взаимопонимания между Китаем и Европой. 

Ж. М. Баррозу во главе делегации ЕС на высоком уровне в четверг прибыл в Пекин с трехдневным визитом. 

Комиссар ЕС по торговле Питер Мандельсон, являющийся членом делегации Ж. М. Баррозу в составе девяти комиссаров, сказал, что "мы хотим диалога, а не бойкота. Мы все надеемся на успешное проведение Олимпиады". 

Президент Франции Николя Саркози приветствовал заявление китайского правительства о возобновлении диалога с представителем Далай-ламы в ближайшее время. Об этом говорится в заявлении, распространенном канцелярией Н. Саркози. 

Германия также приветствовала готовность официального Пекина к диалогу с личным представителем Далай-ламы. "Мы со всей определенностью приветствуем этот шаг", -- сказал представитель МИД ФРГ Мартин Йегер, выразив надежду на то, что диалог будет способствовать урегулированию конфликта в Тибете. 

Глава МИД Японии Масахико Комура выразил надежду, что диалог пройдет успешно. 

Сингапур приветствовал решение китайского правительства, которое, по его мнению, будет способствовать обеспечению стабильности в Тибете. 

"Никто, кроме ничтожного числа тибетцев, не выиграет от продолжительной напряженности, протестов и попыток увязки тибетского вопроса с Пекинской Олимпиадой", -- говорится в заявлении МИД Сингапура.-о-

http://russian.people.com.cn/31521/6399616.html

----------


## Ersh

> В Тибет прибыла первая после инцидента 14 марта группа туристов


24 апреля в 21:50 группа туристовв составе 15 человек прибыла из г. Ханчжоу /пров. Чжэцзян, Восточный Китай/ на железнодорожный вокзал г. Лхаса -- административного центра Тибетского автономного района. Это перваятургруппа, прибывшая в Тибет после инцидента 14 марта. Ее прибытие рассматривается как начало восстановления функционирования туристического рынка Тибета после инцидента 14 марта.

Как сообщил корреспондентам Синьхуа гид этой тургруппы, поездкаэтих туристов по Тибету включает посещение дворца Потала, дворца Норпу-линка и озера Ямдок. Отбытие из Тибета запланировано на вторую половину 26 апреля.

По словам заместителя главы Управления по делам туризма ТАР Чжанора, инцидент 14 марта оказал серьезное влияние на развитие туризма в Тибете: с этого дня турагентства, с учетом обеспечения безопасности туристов, приостановили допуск тургрупп в Тибет.

В настоящее время в ТАР восстанавливается нормальный порядок производства и жизни, общественная ситуация улучшается. При таком условии различные турагентства, гостиницы, предприятия в области общепита и транспорта активно готовятся к принятию туристов.-о-

http://russian.people.com.cn/31518/6399559.html

----------


## Светлана

Китайские туристы могут посетить Тибет после прохождения строгой регистрации  
Информационный сайт «Минбао» 

Начиная с первого мая, китайские туристы снова могут посещать Тибет. При этом при покупке билета на поезд в Тибет, необходимо пройти строгую регистрацию с указанием всех личных данных. Посещение Тибета иностранными туристами отложено на неопределённый срок. 

Мартовские события, связанные с акциями протеста тибетцев против власти компартии, принесли большие убытки туристическому бизнесу в этом регионе. 

С первого мая уже можно будет купить билеты на поезд в Тибет. Но, как для частников, так и для туристических групп, билеты на поезд продаются строго после регистрации, во время которой записываются все личные данные пассажира. 

http://www.epochtimes.ru/content/view/16489/4/

----------


## Galina

*Власти Китая согласны на переговоры с Далай-ламой*

Власти КНР проведут встречу с представителем находящегося в изгнании в Индии Далай-ламой. 

«В ближайшие дни представитель центрального правительства КНР свяжется и проведет консультации с личным представителем Далай-ламы», - отметил неназванный официальный китайский источник, передает «РИА «Новости». 

В сообщении говорится, что решение о проведении этих консультаций было принято в свете «многократно повторяемых Далай-ламой призывов к продолжению переговоров». 

«Политика центрального правительства в отношении Далай-ламы неизменна, путь к диалогу по-прежнему открыт», - заявил источник. 

По его словам, несмотря на то, что согласие на проведение консультаций дано, Пекин надеется, что Далай-лама «прекратит деятельность, нацеленную на раскол Китая, перестанет провоцировать акции жестокости и откажется от деятельности по подрыву авторитета пекинской Олимпиады». 

Выполнение всех этих условия «создадут условия для продолжения переговоров», подчеркнул он. 

http://for-ua.com/world/2008/04/27/111941.html

----------


## Galina

*Олимпийский огонь в Сеуле "атакуют" на велосипедах*

Олимпийский огонь в Сеуле "атакуют" на велосипедах. Эстафета олимпийского огня проходит в южно-корейской столице на фоне серьезных опасений по поводу демонстраций протеста и возможных столкновений между живущими здесь китайцами и правозащитниками. Активисты движения за гражданские права требуют от Китая изменения его политики в отношении Тибета. Их поддерживают бывшие граждане КНДР, не согласные с политикой Пекина, который депортирует обратно в КНДР северокорейских перебежчиков и не признает за ними статус беженцев. По этой причине маршрут следования эстафеты в столице не разглашается. Около сотни правозащитных групп не собираются применять физическую силу или сжигать флаги Китая и КНДР, но готовы на велосипедах сопровождать церемонию и скандировать лозунги.

http://www.rusnovosti.ru/news/93740/

----------


## Galina

*Далай-лама приветствовал готовность Пекина к диалогу*

Духовный лидер Тибета Далай-лама приветствует готовность китайских властей провести в ближайшее время переговоры с его частным посланником. О решении Пекина в пятницу сообщило китайское информационное агентство Синьхуа.
Eсли встреча состоится, она станет первой с начала масштабных антикитайских протестов в Тибете в марте этого года. Однако Далай-лама подчеркнул, что предстоящий диалог должен быть серьезным: "Все зависит от того, как проходят переговоры. Eсли серьзно, то это всегда хорошо. А если это просто беседа с глазу на глаз, то это ничего не значит".
Предстоящие переговоры уже приветствовали Париж, Вашингтон, Берлин и председательствующая в EС Словения. Находящийся с визитом в Пекине председатель Eврокомиссии Жозе Мануэл Баррозу после переговоров с председателем КНР Ху Цзиньтао заявил, что "китайская сторона готова обсуждать все, кроме независимости Тибета".

На предстоящих перговорах Пекину необходимо заручиться согласием Далай-ламы на то, что он откажется от кампании по подрыву авторитета пекинской Олимпиады. Западной общественности нужны гарантии того, что Олимпийские игры пройдут в мирной атмосфере.

http://www.euronews.net/index.php?pa...=483157&lng=10

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

http://skurlatov.livejournal.com/474995.html
Тот же Владимир Леонидович Динец (vdinets) на днях в Живом Журнале подтвердил мой вывод – «Я был в Тибете в 1993 году. Обстановка напоминала Хеврон в том же году: кварталы оккупантов, четко отделенные невидимой стеной от коренного быдла. Тибет китаизируется по полной программе, мозги детям в школах промывают так, что подростки не ленятся зимой в Бутан через перевалы бежать, лишь бы из этих школ выбраться (я с несколькими такими беженцами был знаком). Насчет действий китайцев "с ведома и согласия монастырей" - интересно, как это сочеталось с расстрелом монастырей артиллерийскими батареями. Многие тибетские монастыри до сих пор в руинах, с воронками от снарядов и авиабомб. Последний раз китайцы бомбили с воздуха тибетские города совсем недавно - в 1980 году, причем даже не в ТАО, а в тибетской части Сычуани».

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Кстати, пост Владимира Динца по теме:
http://vdinets.livejournal.com/507265.html
_Тибет vs. Китай
В тибетско-китайском конфликте Россия, как и прежде, встала на сторону Китая. Это понятно: во-первых, Россия точно такой же пережиток эпохи колониализма, как и Китай, во-вторых, быть на стороне сильного всегда проще и приятнее, а в-третьих, раз Запад симпатизирует тибетцам, Россия просто обязана проявить самостийность.
Я, однако, всегда стремлюсь к объективности, и потому ниже излагаю только факты и личные впечатления.

1. Историческая справка.
Технически, Тибет никогда не был частью Китая. Разумеется, китайские императоры во все времена считали его своим вассалом, но сообщать об этом тибетцам обычно боялись.
В Средние века тибетцы были весьма воинственным народом и не раз вторгались в западный Китай.
Монголы захватили и Китай, и Тибет, так что на протяжении нескольких столетий обе страны были частями монгольской империи. История повторилась позже, когда обе страны стали частями империи маньчжурской. Однако в начале ХХ века обе страны избавились от маньчжурского владычества: Китай в результате революции, Тибет - в результате провозглашения независимости в 1913 году. (В 1904 году британские войска захватили Лxасу, но отказались от постоянной оккупации). Kитай затем получил контроль над Маньчжурией из рук Сталина, отдавшего Чан Кай Ши отбитую у японцев территорию.
В 1950-51 гг китайские войска вторглись в Тибет, уничтожили тибетскую армию и установили жесточайший оккупационный режим. Тибетцы много лет вели партизанскую войну при поддержке ЦРУ, но в конце концов потерпели поражение: тактика выжженной земли на высокогорном плато весьма эффективна. В 1973 г ЦРУ прекратило поддержку повстанцев.
Количество убитых и погибших от голода за годы китайской оккупации, "большого скачка" и коллективизации установить трудно. Вероятно, оно составило несколько сотен тысяч человек из населения в полтора миллиона. Особенно пострадали монастыри: многие были разрушены с помощью артиллерии и воздушных бомбежек. Воронки от бомб вокруг монастырей были прекрасно видны в 1993 году. Последний раз китайцы применяли авиацию во время восстания в Кандине в 1980 г, когда были разбомблены городские монастыри и несколько жилых кварталов.
Уцелевшие тибетцы подвергаются интенсивной промывке мозгов. Уровень пропаганды в школах настолько невыносим, что многие подростки не выдерживают и бегут в одиночку зимой через гималайские перевалы в Индию, Бутан и Непал. Сейчас в мире около миллиона тибетских беженцев.
На их место ввозятся китайцы. Китай проводит активную иммиграционную политику: сейчас из населения Тибетского Автономного Района китайцев уже почти половина. Каждый город в Тибете состоит из двух частей: чистой современной китайской и нищей тибетской. Китаизация зашла настолько далеко, что тибетская культура лучше сохранилась за пределами ТАО.
(Дело в том, что китайцы разделили Тибет: примерно треть территории и половина тибетского населения оказались поделенными между пятью китайскими провинциями, и только остаток называется Тибетским Автономным Районом).
2. Сегодняшняя ситуация.
Китай тратит огромные средства на модернизацию Тибета. В основном эти деньги идут на развитие дорожной сети. Народ по-прежнему живет гораздо беднее, чем в других частях Китая. При этом Тибет приносит Китаю колоссальные прибыли от туризма и добычи минеральных ресурсов (леса в Тибете уже практически вырубили, а остатки теперь не рубят, чтобы не усиливались паводки на Янцзы и Хуанхэ). Каков баланс, никто точно не знает.
Для китайцев жизнь в Тибете - ссылка. Китайцы, живущие в Тибете, получают значительные "высокогорные надбавки", но адаптироваться к высоте удается далеко не всем. К тому же отношения между китайскими и тибетскими кварталами весьма прохладные: смешанных браков практически не бывает.
Далай-лама, остающийся духовным лидером Тибета, давно согласился, что Тибет должен остаться в составе Китая, и пытается только добиться, чтобы китайцы не вели себя на оккупированной территории, как слон в посудной лавке. Особенно достают тибетцев насильственная китаизация, маразматическое подавление религии (назначение "переродившихся" лам компартией, в частности) и полное отсутствие местного контроля над доходами от туризма и вывоза природных ресурсов.
Вероятно, примерно так выглядела Иудея во времена Христа: римские оккупанты, уверенные, что несут дикарям высокую культуру и современные технологии, и коренное население, для которого свобода вероисповедания и вообще свобода гораздо важнее. Причем Далай-лама не прочь отдавать кесарю кесарево.
Парадоксальным образом, в последние годы тибетская культура переживает некоторое возрождение. Во-первых, китайским чиновникам не до тибетцев: надо бабки делать. Во-вторых, тибетские районы заполнились миллионами китайских туристов, наконец-то оценивших экзотику, столько лет привлекавшую только иностранцев. Кое-какие копейки от туризма все же оседают в монастырях и мастерских традиционных ремесленников.
3. Перспектива.
Будущее Тибета зависит от уровня тупости китайского правительства. Чем больше оно будет "держать и не пущать", тем дольше Тибет будет оставаться именно оккупированной территорией, а не нормальной автономией. Если бы китайцы не вели себя в этом вопросе, как бюроратическая мафия (которой, впрочем, китайское правительство и является), Далай-лама давным-давно вернулся бы в Тибет, и в провинции установились бы мир и порядок.
Полезные ссылки.
Чтобы посмотреть, насколько тупая и грубая у китайцев пропаганда, можно зайти на http://www.dalai-liar.com
Сайт тибетского правительства в изгнании: http://www.tibet.com_

----------


## Galina

*Фоторепортаж: "В Бурятии прошел митинг, посвященный дню рождения Панчен-ламы"*

25 апреля 2008 г. в столице Бурятии прошел митинг, посвященный дню рождения XI Панчен-ламы, Гедуна Чокьи Ньима, и в защиту тибетского народа. В акции, организованной буддистской общиной «Зеленая Тара», также приняли участие представители Межрегиональной благотворительной общественной организации Центр духовного развития личности «Зая», общества востоковедов «Амарсана», общественной организации «Демократический союз», а также деятели культуры и науки. 

Участники митинга выразили поддержку Его Святейшеству Далай-ламе XIV в его ненасильственном подходе к разрешению тибетской проблемы. 

Требовали соблюдение общечеловеческих прав и свобод государственными органами и должностными лицами Китайской Народной Республики и Российской Федерации.

Осудили политику невмешательства руководства Бурятской Традиционной Сангхи России в связи с последними событиями в Тибете, клеветой в адрес Его Святейшества Далай-ламы XIV со стороны официального Пекина и китайских СМИ, а также прокитайской пропагандой в официальных российских информационных источниках. 



По итогам проведения митинга была принята резолюция. Основные требования участников акции:

1) Обеспечение свободы совести и вероисповедания на территории России -предоставление права въезда на территорию Российской Федерации духовному наставнику буддистов, лауреату Нобелевской премии мира Его Святейшеству Далай-ламе XIV;

1) Выполнение требований международного сообщества о проведении независимого расследования событий в Тибете. 

2) Выяснение местонахождения и обстоятельств жизни Гедуна Чокьи Ньимы, признанного XI Панчен-ламы, почитаемого буддистами России в качестве своего духовного учителя Его Святейшества Панчен-ламы. 

3) Свобода слова и предоставление достоверной и объективной информации о событиях в Тибете. 


Участники митинга. 25 апреля 2008 

Фотографии- http://savetibet.ru/2008/04/27/protest_buryatia.html

----------


## Galina

*Фоторепортаж: «Эстафета олимпийского огня в Японии вызвала противостояние сторонников и противников свободы в Тибете»*

Японский этап эстафеты олимпийского огня, состоявшийся в Нагано 26 апреля, сопровождался противостоянием японских друзей Тибета и китайских студентов, прибывших поддержать эстафету. По улицам города факел несли в плотном коридоре полиции и под прикрытием вертолетов. 

На акции протеста в город съехались не только борцы за свободу Тибета, но и японские националисты, известные своим негативным отношением к Китаю.

Ранее монахи древнейшего японского буддийского храма Дзинкодзи, где по первоначальным планам должен был начинаться этап олимпийской эстафеты в Нагано, отказались принять у себя олимпийский факел в знак солидарности с движением Тибета.

Кроме того, известный японский мастер с сорокалетним стажем Масахиса Цуйитани, специализирующийся на изготовлении ядер для метателей, отказался предоставить свою продукцию для Игр-2008, выразив тем самым свое сочувствие тибетскому народу.

«Мне жаль, что спортсмены на этот раз не смогут воспользоваться моими ядрами, но после Тибета я знаю, что прав, – сказал он. – Все имеет свой предел».

http://savetibet.ru/2008/04/27/japan_tibet.html

----------


## Galina

*Министр иностранных дел Японии призвал Китай к прозрачности в вопросе о положении дел в Тибете*

Министр иностранных дел Японии Масахико Комура в воскресенье вновь повторил призывы к Китаю о предоставлении полной информации по Тибету, заявив, что ему трудно поверить в отсутствие нарушений прав человека в регионе. 

По словам Комуры, прозрачность в этом вопросе позволит устранить подозрения, имеющиеся у разных стран мира в отношении нарушений прав человека в этом гималайском регионе, передает AFP.

«Существует расхождение между тем, что говорит сторона Далай-ламы, и тем, что говорит китайская сторона. Думаю, правда где-то посредине», - заявил Комура.

«Невозможно поверить, что нарушения прав человека вообще не имеют места в Китая, но у нас нет информации о том, каков масштаб этих нарушений», - отметил Комура в воскресной программе на частном телеканале Fuji.

«При отсутствии прозрачности, мир так и будет подозревать китайскую сторону в нарушении прав человека», - сказал он.

Ранее в этом месяце Комура уже обращался с подобными призывами к своему китайскому коллеге во время переговоров в Японии, подчеркивая важность диалога в решении тибетского вопроса. Однако министр иностранных дел КНР ответил, что «тибетский вопрос является исключительно внутренним делом Китая».

http://savetibet.ru/2008/04/27/trans..._in_tibet.html

----------


## Galina

*Китайское посольство тайно организовало зарубежных китайских студентов для поддержки эстафеты олимпийского огня* 

Союзы китайских студентов (CSSA) при японских университетах получили указания от китайского посольства, призывающего их мобилизовать все возможные человеческие ресурсы для оказания поддержки эстафете олимпийского огня в Нагане, которая прошла 26 апреля.

Источники также сообщают, что студентам выдавали у китайского посольства желтые футболки, каждый также получал бутылку минеральной воды и ручку. Издержки за все понесенные расходы оплачивало посольство.

Кроме того, участники должны были заявлять, что мероприятие спонтанно организовано неофициальными организациями, которые не имеют никакого отношения к китайскому посольству.

В источниках также сообщается, что китайское посольство в Японии получило указание предотвратить любой ценой протесты против нарушения прав человека в Китае, наподобие тех, что прошли в Великобритании и Франции.

В СМИ неоднократно разоблачался факт использования КПК (китайской компартией) зарубежных китайских студентов для работы в её целях. Она занимается подстреканием студентов и внедряет в их ряды шпионов для контроля над ними.

Вэй Цзиншен, известный китайский демократический активист указывал на то, что КПК с одной стороны обманывает людей и делает их фанатичными посредством контроля над китайскими СМИ. С другой стороны, при помощи посольств и консульств она угрожает и подкупает выгодами зарубежные образовательные бюро и студенческие союзы.

По словам Вэя, зарубежные китайские студенты находятся под жёстким контролем компартии. Студенческие союзы в любых странах фактически являются агентами китайской разведки. КПК контролирует студентов через студенческих членов партии и студентов, которые получают финансирование со стороны государства. У некоторых студентов в Китае остались семьи. Они не уверены в том, смогут ли остаться заграницей в будущем, поэтому боятся, что могут столкнуться с проблемами по возвращению в Китай, если не будут выполнять указания КПК.  

«Так называемый «патриотизм» провоцируется КПК умышленно, - говорит Вэй. - Искаженное мышление также продукт авторитарной политики КПК. Если бы не контроль со стороны посольств, пропаганды в СМИ и помехи со стороны шпионов, я думаю, что многие бы студенты смогли бы отличить правильное от ложного».

Бывший председатель студенческого союза: китайские студенческие союзы - шпионские организации

Доктор Лю Вэй был председателем студенческого союза в Манчестере, Великобритания, в 1998-1999 гг. Он рассказывает: «Костяк студенческих союзов назначается департаментом образования при китайских посольствах или отделом образования при китайских консульствах. Департамент образования проводит с ними регулярные встречи. Чиновники департамента согласно указаниям КПК ставят задачи в политической работе, которую зарубежные китайские студенты должны проделывать для расширения влияния КНР за рубежом».

Чжан Ян - бывший директор международного департамента китайского студенческого союза в университете Тохоку, Япония, 1996 г. Он раскрыл, что в студенческом союзе есть тайное партийное ответвление, которое находится под прямым контролем китайского посольства в Токио. Председатель союза часто мог читать секретные документы министерского уровня. Он был назначен китайским посольством и посещал партийные съезды в Китае много раз. «Японская полиция неоднократно расследовала мои связи с КПК», - говорит Чжан.

На сайте китайского студенческого союза университета Теннеси в США открыто сказано, что финансовая поддержка исходит из китайского посольства. В сообщении от 14 апреля 2006 г. указывалось, что из общего бюджета союза в 1700 долларов в 2005 г., 1400 долларов было получено из китайского посольства. Эти деньги расходовались на такие мероприятия, как проведения праздничных мероприятий, посвященных китайскому Новому году, приемов для чиновников посольства и т.д.  

В Ирландии контактный телефон и адрес на сайте китайского студенческого союза - это адрес и телефон департамента образования при китайском посольстве. Это говорит о том, что, хотя студенческие союзы на поверхности выглядят как неправительственные организации, они фактически принадлежат КПК. На сайте китайского студенческого союза в немецком городе Вюрцбург чётко указано: «Все финансовые расходы союза берёт на себя китайское посольство».

КРПФ (Коалиция по расследованию преступлений против Фалуньгун) сообщает, что два консультанта союза китайских студентов в Колумбийском университете - чиновники консульства Китая. Председатель и вице-президент получали прямые указания из консульства. Они получали от 1500 до 3000 долларов ежемесячно и регулярно посещали консульство, для того, чтобы помогать КПК осуществлять её политику за рубежом.

Из информации, помещенной на сайте консульства, следует, что из четырех важных направлений работы, три касаются групп, к которым компартия испытывает неприязнь - Тайвань, Тибет и Фалуньгун.

http://www.epochtimes.ru/content/view/16527/2/

----------


## Galina

*"Китай обещал урегулировать вопрос о правах человека к 2008 году"*

Интервью Шаджин ламы Калмыкии Тэло Тулку Ринпоче ГТРК «Калмыкия» 

Почему Олимпийские игры в Китае приобрели политический характер?

Шаджин лама Калмыкии Тэло Тулку Ринпоче: – Когда Китаю было предоставлено право принимать у себя Олимпийские игры, Китай дал обещание, что к 2008 году будет урегулирован вопрос, связанный с нарушением прав человека. Сейчас же совершенно очевидно, что ситуация с правами человека на сегодняшний момент нисколько не улучшилась. Из 170 стран мира, которые теоретически могли бы принимать у себя Олимпийские игры, был избран именно Китай. Возможно, это было самое ошибочное решение за всю историю Олимпийского движения. И речь идет не только о правах тибетцев – страдают также уйгуры, калмыки, которые проживают в Синьцзянь-Уйгурском округе, а также и собственно ханьские китайцы. 



А можно уточнить, каким образом страдают синьцзяньские калмыки?

Прежде всего, у них нет свободы вероисповедания в полном объеме. У нас нет возможности завязать тесные близкие отношения с синьцзяньскими калмыками, потому что на религиозную сферу в КНР налагаются очень серьезные ограничения. В Синьцзяне существует 45 хурулов, и, конечно, они хотят расширять буддийское образование, которое они предоставляют своим монахам, но из-за наложенных ограничений у них мало возможностей для такого развития. В середине 90-ых годов мы установили контакты с главой буддистов синьцзяньских калмыков Шальван-гегяном – он несколько  раз посещал Калмыкию. Но затем, как только эти отношения окрепли, вмешалось китайское правительство, и на сегодняшний момент организовать приезд достаточно сложно. В прошлом году мы направили делегацию в Синьцзянь, но это была неофициальная, тайная делегация.



Мы с вами вместе были в Тибете и встречались с Зая Пандитой Ринпоче. Поддерживаете ли вы с ним сейчас какие-либо связи? 

Ситуация идентична. Мы установили связи с Зая Пандитой Ринпоче, мы приглашаем его посетить Калмыкию, он желает приехать, но китайская сторона отобрала у него паспорт, таким образом, лишив его возможности выезжать за пределы Китая. Налицо нарушение прав человека. Вы были в составе этой делегации и видели, каких усилий нам стоило организовать эту встречу. Даже для того, чтобы он обменялся рукопожатиями с Кирсаном Николаевичем, пришлось изыскивать возможности и делать это тайно, чтобы не причинить вреда Зая Пандите, который остается в Китае.



Многим не совсем понятен тот факт, что буддийские монахи сейчас участвуют в акциях протеста против проведения Олимпийских игр в Китае. Насколько это согласуется с буддийским учением о милосердии, сострадании, непротивлении, ненасилии? 

Прежде всего, нам необходимо тщательно рассмотреть эту ситуацию и понять, как начались эти протесты. Они начались очень мирно, но затем приобрели отчасти насильственный характер. Мы не должны упускать из виду то, что на протяжении 49 лет тибетский народ претерпевал очень серьезные репрессии. Время летит очень быстро, тибетский вопрос не находит своего решения, и у тибетцев просто кончается терпение. Кроме того, участие в демонстрациях и протестах не противозаконно, это также не противоречит буддийской монашеской дисциплине – Винае. Право высказывать свою точку зрения, пользуясь свободой слова, есть у каждого гражданина общества. Что же касается неких насильственных действий, которые последовали за мирными демонстрациями, то мы категорически против этого, но все же я могу это понять.



Кроме того, в прошлом было очень много случаев, когда Китай сам провоцировал разного рода насильственные действия. В целом Китай очень искусен в том, чтобы разворачивать ситуацию в свою сторону. Поэтому, прежде чем делать окончательные выводы, необходимо провести тщательное расследование и разобраться, что послужило причиной того или иного развития событий.



Я приведу один пример: сейчас в Интернете появилась фотография, на которой тибетец, одетый в традиционные национальные одеяния, держит огромный меч. Эта фотография активно используется китайской стороной, чтобы показать, насколько агрессивны тибетцы и насколько они склонны к насилию. Китай на настоящий момент полностью удалил из Тибета всех иностранных журналистов, туристов, людей, которые учились в Тибете. Одна тайская женщина изучала тибетский язык в Лхасе. После того, как ее выдворили из Тибета, она отравилась в Индию и стала проверять последние новости в Интернете. Она узнала мужчину, который держит меч на той знаменитой фотографии, и рассказала, что, когда ее задержали, этот мужчина вошел в полицейский участок, снял тибетское одеяние, переоделся в китайскую полицейскую форму и вернулся к своим прямым обязанностям. 



Поэтому я призываю не спешить с выводами. Сейчас многие международные организации, гуманитарные организации, средства массовой информации заявляют о своем желании попасть в Тибет, чтобы ознакомиться с ситуацией и понять ее причины. Я искренне призываю китайскую сторону сделать все возможное, чтобы эти люди были допущены в Тибет, чтобы весь мир получил ясную и четкую картину происходящего. На сегодняшний момент по статистике Тибетского правительства в изгнании убито 150 тибетцев. И я совершенно уверен, что в этот момент, когда мы с вами разговариваем, убийства и пытки продолжаются. Около 20 китайцев с лишним погибли во в дни этих волнений. Конечно, это печально. Представитель ни одной нации на должен умирать насильственной смертью. Но давайте сравним – 20 погибших китайцев и 1,5 миллиона тибетцев, которые погибли от рук китайцев с 1949 года. И эта цифра растет. Свыше 6000 монастырей разрушено. Множество монахов погибло только за последний месяц. Это несравнимые цифры, и это несправедливо. 



Насколько сейчас буддийская община мира сильна и авторитетна, чтобы повлиять на сохранение тех буддийских ценностей, в том числе тибетских монастырей и символов веры. Ваш прогноз на будущее?

Буддийская община мира, говорим ли мы о тибетском буддизме, о дзен-буддизме или о буддизме Тхеравады, безусловно, должна быть рупором тех людей, которые сейчас не имеют права голоса. И говорить об этих проблемах должны не только буддисты, но и главы государств, и просто граждане разных стран мира. Они, действительно, могут внести значительный вклад и изменить ситуацию к лучшему. Безусловно, мы не должны молчать, мы должны отстаивать права этих людей.



Протесты вспыхнули достаточно неожиданно для всех, это было настоящим шоком. Я думаю, что ни одна из сторон не была готова к такому развитию событий. В тот момент я был в Америке, и первой моей мыслью было: «Как много монахов и монахинь погибнут». Это было очень сильное эмоциональное переживание. И я принял решение, что буду принимать участие в демонстрациях, в акциях протеста, в подписаниях петиций для того, чтобы как-то повлиять на ситуацию. Я принял участие в крупнейшей акции протеста в Сан-Франциско, которая была приурочена к эстафете Олимпийского огня. У меня была возможность выступить от лица калмыцкого народа и заявить, что мы поддерживаем тибетский народ. 



У меня была возможность встретиться с активисткой уйгурского движения. Я сказал ей: «Я калмык и хочу выразить свою солидарность и поддержку уйгурскому народу». Она ответила мне: «Я отстаиваю права не только уйгуров, но и ойратов тоже. Между нами существует связь, и у нас есть общая цель, за что мы и боремся». Безусловно, я принимал участие в этих акциях протестов не как Шаджин-лама, но как гражданин своей страны. 



Вы собираетесь встретиться с Далай-ламой. О чем вы хотите с ним поговорить? 

Я принимаю участие в большом проекте, который должен быть запущен в ближайшее время. Его предварительное название – «Сострадание через музыку», а основная идея заключается, прежде всего, в том, чтобы передать послание Далай-ламы о любви и сострадании через музыку. Мне показалось, что этот проект будет иметь большое значение, и решил принять в нем участие. Я предполагаю, что в этом проекте также будут участвовать и калмыцкие музыканты. Когда этот проект будет путешествовать по разным странам мира с концертами, это даст нам возможность показать калмыцкую культуру всему миру. Люди, которые поддерживают этот проект, - всемирно известные актеры и музыканты. Вторая причина планируемой встречи – мы по-прежнему не теряем надежды на визит Далай-ламы в Калмыкию, и я должен сообщить ему, как развиваются события. 



Для всех буддистов очень важно решить тибетский вопрос как можно скорее. Тибет – это страна, которая на протяжении многих столетий отвечала за сохранение буддизма. И сегодня мы подошли к такому рубежу, когда мы можем утратить это наследие. И, безусловно, это наша обязанность и ответственность – сохранить древнейшую традицию. Если буддизм сохранится, то с его помощью мы сможем внести вклад в развитие человечества. 



Внимание всего мира сейчас приковано к Китаю. Многие лидеры мировых держав обозначили свою позицию. И речь здесь идет о нарушении прав не только тибетского народа, но и китайского тоже: в самый разгар тибетских событий китайцы также задерживали и притесняли своих активистов. Один из них – Ху Цзя, ханьский активист, писатель, который приговорен к тюремному заключению. Другой активист, который выступил за соблюдение прав человека, был приговорен к пяти годам тюрьмы. В самый разгар протестов в Тибете китайцы показали всему миру, что нарушают права своего собственного народа. 



Интервью вела журналист Полина Шарвенова, перевод - Юлия Жиронкина

http://www.buddhisminkalmykia.ru/?pa...ews&newsid=486

----------


## Galina

*25 апреля в России отмечали день рождения XI Панчен Ламы Тибета* 

25 апреля буддисты отмечали девятнадцатилетие тибетца Гедюна Чокьи Нима, которого Далай-лама признал 11-й реинкарнацией Панчен-ламы, второго по значению духовного авторитета в буддизме. Гедюн Чокьа Ним пропал без вести в 1995 году. По версии сторонников Далай-ламы, он был похищен китайскими спецслужбами и содержится в заточении в КНР. Митинги тибетцев, требующих освобождения Панчен-ламы, состоялись в Индии и ряде других стран.


*25 апреля 2008 г. в столице Бурятии прошел митинг, посвященный дню рождения XI Панчен-ламы, Гедуна Чокьи Ньима, и в защиту тибетского народа.*
В акции, организованной буддистской общиной «Зеленая Тара», также приняли участие представители Межрегиональной благотворительной общественной организации Центр духовного развития личности «Зая», общества востоковедов «Амарсана», общественной организации «Демократический союз», а также деятели культуры и науки.

Участники митинга выразили поддержку Его Святейшеству Далай-ламе XIV в его ненасильственном подходе к разрешению тибетской проблемы.

Требовали соблюдение общечеловеческих прав и свобод государственными органами и должностными лицами Китайской Народной Республики и Российской Федерации.

Осудили политику невмешательства руководства Бурятской Традиционной Сангхи России в связи с последними событиями в Тибете, клеветой в адрес Его Святейшества Далай-ламы XIV со стороны официального Пекина и китайских СМИ, а также прокитайской пропагандой в официальных российских информационных источниках. 


*В Москве в восемь часов вечера 25 апреля возле китайского посольства были задержаны пятеро участников несанкционированной акции в поддержку Тибета, сообщает РИА Новости.* Активисты из группы "Российские друзья Тибета", пришедшие на улицу Дружбы, развернули тибетские флаги и транспарант с требованием предоставить Тибету независимость, после чего были задержаны сотрудниками милиции.

Ранее участники группы пытались получить в префектуре Западного административного округа разрешение на проведение митинга солидарности с тибетцами, однако, по данным агентства "Прима News", в установленные законом сроки не получили ответа от городских властей. В заявлении, сделанном инициативной группой 23 апреля, говорилось, что в случае задержания участников митинга, они намерены обратиться "с жалобой в прокуратуру на действия сотрудников префектуры и милиции".

*25 апреля, в помещении центра Ламы Цонкапы состоялись молебен и цог по случаю дня рождения XI Панчен Ламы Тибета.*

На нём присутствовали Досточтимый Геше Тинлей, Калден Лама, Нгаванг Риглам , жители Бурятии, Калмыкии , Тувы, москвичи и люди из других городов России. С речью к собравшимся обратился представитель Его Святейшества Далай-Ламы в России г-н. Таши. Он, в частности отметил, что ситуация в Тибете остаётся по прежнему очень тяжёлой. Во многих местах китайские силовые структуры не выпускают монахов за пределы монастырей. У них заканчиваются вода и продукты. Многие умирают от голода. В провинциях Кхам и Амдо часто происходят стихийные выступления монашеских общин. После чего участников протестов арестовывают и отправляют в застенки.

Скорее всего это далеко не все мероприятия в поддержку Тибета и Панчен-Ламы, которые состоялись 25 апреля в нашей стране.

http://buddha.ru/content/?q=node/90

----------


## Galina

*Участники беспорядков в Лхасе получили от 3-х лет до пожизненных сроков*

Во вторник утром в Лхасе (административный центр Тибетского автономного района КНР) состоялось открытое судебное заседание, на котором были оглашены приговоры участникам беспорядков в этом городе 14 марта, передает ИТАР-ТАСС. 

Семнадцать человек получили от трех лет тюрьмы до пожизненного заключения, сообщило агентство Синьхуа со ссылкой на судебные инстанции. . . http://www.strana.ru/doc.html?id=96616

----------


## Galina

*Эстафета огня Олимпиады прошла на юге и севере Корейского полуострова*

Разительным контрастом стало то, как прошла эстафета огня Олимпиады на юге и севере Корейского полуострова. 

В столице Южной Кореи Сеуле, куда священный огонь прибыл первым, все в итоге вылилось в массовые беспорядки, в ходе которых достаточно агрессивно повели себя некоторые представители Китая. 

Как сообщило местное информационное агентство "Ёнхап", китайское посольство в Сеуле провело тщательную подготовительную работу, призвав через ассоциации китайских студентов в Корее "проявить граждан КНР сознательность и показать силу нации". По маршруту проноса огня действительно доминировали именно китайцы, которых собралось несколько тысяч. 

Несмотря на просьбы властей Южной Кореи проявит сдержанность произошли массовые беспорядки крайне нетипичные для этой спокойной страны. Пострадали причем именно те, кто выступал с критикой Китая по поводу их обращения с северокорейскими беженцам и кто требовал свободу Тибету. Судя по сообщениям местных СМИ, победителями из всех баталий вышли китайцы. Сначала они устроили драку с южнокорейскими сторонниками независимости Тибета, попутно закидывая тех камнями и бутылками. Часть своих оппонентов китайские демонстранты даже загнали в гостиницу, где продолжили избиение, что удалось прекратить только после жесткого вмешательства полиции. Досталось и двум иностранцам - американцу и канадцу - которые проявили неосторожность и одели футболки с надписью "Свободу Тибету!". Их сначала закидали бутылками, а потом стали избивать пять-шесть китайцев. 

Как отмечают местные обозреватели, полиция в целом ошиблась с тактикой. Силы правопорядка ожидали, что проблем больше доставят сторонники Тибета и критики Китая - их попытки устроить провокации сразу пресекались, а вот такой агрессии от китайцев не ожидали, из-за чего ситуация и вышла из-под контроля. В результате с ранениями различной степени тяжестти были госпитализированы несколько корейцев, местный репортер и полицейские. 

Были пресечены и попытки самосожжения со стороны двух перебежчиков из Северной Кореи. Они таким образом хотели выразить свой протест политике Китая, который, как правило, депортирует северокорейских беженцев обратно на родину. 

В итоге сейчас в южнокорейском Интернете полно критических замечаний в стиле: "Это в конце концов Корея или Китай?!", "Куда смотрела полиция?!", "Почему мы позволяем китайцам так вести себя у нас в стране?!".

Южнокорейское руководство, шокированное подобным исходом эстафеты Олимпийского огня, в понедельник вызвало посла Китая в Сеуле и выразило ему "глубокое сожаление в связи с произошедшими беспорядками". Правда, глава китайской миссии и сам понял, что все пошло не так, как хотелось, и позвонил в местный МИД первым, принеся извинения и выразив соболезнования пострадавшим. Тем не менее южнокорейские власти заявили, что они тщательно проанализируют кадры видеосъемки и призовут всех виновных вне зависимости от их гражданства к ответственности, в том числе и судебной. 

На этом фоне абсолютной идиллией выглядело то, как провела прием Олимпийского огня у себя Северная Корея. Никаких попыток сорвать мероприятие не было вообще, наоборот - на улицах все было украшено северокорейскими и китайскими флагами, а также лозунгами о "нерушимой дружбе двух братских народов". Олимпийский факел встретили оркестром и провели эстафету как на показательном военном параде. 

Несмотря на появившиеся ранее слухи глава КНДР Ким Чен Ир участия в процессии не принимал, а церемонию начала движения огня возглавлял председатель Верховного собрания КНДР Ким Ен Нам. Примечательно, что Северная Корея впервые в своей истории участвовала в церемонии эстафеты огня Олимпиады и, как видно, доказала, что может гарантировать порядок.


http://www.rg.ru/2008/04/29/korei-ogon-anons.html

----------


## Galina

*"В сердце каждого калмыка есть сочувствие, каждый из нас молится о тибетском народе"*

По материалам пресс-конференции Шаджин-ламы Калмыкии Тэло Тулку Ринпоче

- Буддизм – это религия ненасилия, отрицающая всякую агрессию, однако, известно, что тибетские монахи стали причиной гибели более 20 человек. Разве можно найти оправдание этим смертям?

На основе чего сделан вывод, что эти 22 человека убиты монахами? Кто их убил - неизвестно. Вот почему все чаще раздаются требования, обращенные к китайским властям - допустите в Тибет средства массовой информации, чтобы можно было разобраться во всех подробностях.



Что касается числа убитых тибетцев, то эту статистику очень тщательно проверяет Тибетское правительство в изгнании, оно получает данные из своих источников, перепроверяет ее, и поэтому это более или менее достоверная информация. 



В частности, совсем недавно китайцы выступили с парадоксальным заявлением о том, что тибетские монастыри готовят группу террористов-смертников. Эти обвинения не подтверждены никакими доказательствами. 



Кроме того, китайская сторона обвинила тибетские монастыри в хранении оружия. Эти обвинения были вынесены на основе того, что в комнате защитников можно найти старинные мечи, которые хранятся там как подношение защитным божествам. Это старое, зачастую непригодное оружие, имеющее исключительно ритуальное, символическое значение. Конечно, любые серьезные обвинения должны быть поводом для тщательного непредвзятого расследования. Невозможно делать выводы на основе голословных обвинений. 



- Я знаю, что в Калмыкии монахи возносили молитвы в память о погибших в Тибете, некоторые буддийские сообщества собрали подписи и отправили их в Министерство иностранных дел Российской Федерации. Однако не кажется ли вам, что этого недостаточно?

В сердце каждого калмыка есть сочувствие, каждый из нас молится о тибетском народе, оказавшемся в столь сложной ситуации. Ежедневно, каждое утро, в главном храме Калмыкии мы читаем молитвы в память о погибших в Тибете. 



Конечно, наша поддержка могла бы быть более активной, более ощутимой, и существует много способов, как мы можем помочь Тибету. Но активная позиция – это дело каждого человека. Я не уполномочен указывать людям, как им проявлять свою гражданскую позицию. 



Вы абсолютно правы, - мы делаем недостаточно, но, с другой стороны, мы – религиозная, а не правозащитная организация. В Калмыкии есть Общество друзей Тибета и другие организации, в чьи прямые обязанности входит работа такого рода. В сложившихся условиях, как только мы произносим слово Тибет или Далай-лама, мы сразу же переходим в область политики. 



Кроме того, в нашем храме работают тибетские монахи. Некоторые из них в свое время бежали из оккупированного Тибета в Индию, а затем приехали к нам. И, конечно, китайцам это хорошо известно. Мы очень беспокоимся об их родственниках, которые сейчас остались в Тибете. На днях я получил информацию о том, что родственники тибетского монаха, который работает с нами долгие годы, арестованы. Причина неизвестна. Другие монахи с болью думают о судьбе их близких в Тибете. 



- Среди буддийских общин Калмыкии существовало мнение, что активная поддержка Тибета может помешать визиту Его Святейшества Далай-ламы в Россию…

Если мы зажжем свечи в память о погибших или соберемся на молебен, как может это пагубно сказаться на визите Далай-ламы? Это совершенно разные вещи. Мы отстаиваем справедливость. 



Сегодня и в буддийских, и в не-буддийских странах мира люди собираются вместе, чтобы зажечь свечи в память о погибших тибетцах и поддержать Далай-ламу. 

- Далай-лама говорил, что, если насилие в Тибете выйдет из-под контроля, то он снимет с себя определенные полномочия. Какова ситуация на настоящий момент?

Его Святейшество Далай-лама всегда придерживался ненасильственного подхода. Это один из буддийских принципов, от которого он никогда не отступит. И, если тибетцы прибегнут к насильственным мерам, то, в соответствии с принятым им решением, он отойдет в сторону от борьбы за свободу Тибета. Это заявление, сделанное Далай-ламой в первые дни протестов в Лхасе, оказало огромное влияние. Сейчас мы не слышим ни о каких актах насилия, совершенных тибетцами…

http://www.buddhisminkalmykia.ru/?pa...8d8439d50261a5

----------


## Юрий Никифоров

> Через сорок лет после китайской оккупации Тибета мир все еще находится в неведении но поводу того, что произошло, в неведении о той степени террора, разрушения и систематического геноцида, который вынес тибетский народ и по сей день продолжает выносить. Более миллиона людей из шестимиллионного населения погибло от рук китайцев. Обширные тибетские леса, также необходимые для мировой экологии, как леса на Амазонке, были вырублены; его животный мир был почти полностью уничтожен; его плато и реки загрязнены ядерными отходами; подавляющее большинство из шести с половиной тысяч монастырей снесено и разрушено, тибетцы столкнулись с угрозой вымирания, и слава их собственной культуры на их родине была почти полностью вычеркнута.
>    С самого начала китайской оккупации Тибета в 1950 г. было совершено много безжалостных зверств. Духовные учителя, монахи и монахини были первыми мишенями, потому что китайские коммунисты более всего хотели сломить дух народа, уничтожив все следы религиозной жизни. За эти годы до меня дошло очень много рассказов о странных и трогательных смертях при немыслимо ужасных обстоятельствах, когда освидетельствовалась и выплачивалась последняя дань великолепию истины, которую китайцы отчаялись разрушить.


Книга жизни и практики умирания
Согьял Ринпоче
http://www.fictionbook.ru/author/rin...umiraniya.html

----------


## Galina

Владимир Скосырев 

*Пекин обещает переговоры с Далай-ламой*

Несмотря на этот мирный жест, суд в Лхасе вынес суровый приговор 17 "бунтовщикам" 
Участники демонстрации в Японии требуют отмены визита председателя КНР Ху Цзиньтао в связи с событиями в Тибете. 
Решение Пекина возобновить контакты с представителем Далай-ламы вызвало положительную реакцию на Западе. Но суровые приговоры, вынесенные участникам бунтов в Тибете, а также нападки на духовного лидера тибетцев в китайской прессе ставят под сомнение успех переговоров. 

Китайские средства информации весьма скупо сообщают о предстоящей встрече. 

Официальное агентство «Синьхуа» объявило: «Соответствующий отдел центрального правительства вступит в контакт и проведет переговоры с личным представителем Далая». Дата начала переговоров и их формат еще не определены. 

Администрация США и руководители стран ЕС приветствовали решение правительства КНР. Президент Франции Николя Саркози сказал, что возобновление диалога вселяет серьезные надежды. А представитель Белого дома Дана Перино указала, что в отношениях между китайскими властями и Далай-ламой намечается поворот. В подобном ключе высказался и президент Европейской комиссии Жозе Мануэл Баррозу. 

В последний раз контакты между Далай-ламой и представителем КНР имели место в июле прошлого года. 

Касаясь перспектив разрешения кризиса, Джозеф Чан, профессор политических наук в Городском университете Гонконга, отметил: «Мир наблюдает за тем, что происходит, и китайские власти это понимают. Переговоры, конечно, помогут уменьшить накал критики в адрес Китая». Но, по мнению профессора, для Китая они могут стать не более чем пиар-кампанией. 

Со своей стороны, Самдхонг Ринпоче, премьер-министр тибетского правительства в изгнании, утверждает, что переговоры могут принести хороший результат при условии, если китайские власти «признают позитивную роль Его Святейшества Далай-ламы и не будут вести кампанию поношения». 

Однако и после того, как Пекин выступил с предложением о возобновлении консультаций, китайская пресса продолжала обвинять тибетского первосвященника в том, что он настраивает мировую общественность против Китая и хочет расколоть страну. Орган Коммунистической партии газета «Жэньминь жибао» пишет, что проблема Тибета стала орудием в руках Далай-ламы и его последователей. Они используют эту проблему «ради распространения слухов о том, что Китай подавляет тибетский буддизм». 

Словом, атмосферу для переговоров не назовешь благоприятной. Вряд ли смогут обнадежить в этом плане и сведения о заседании суда, состоявшемся вчера. Как передало агентство Reuters, 17 подсудимым вынесены суровые приговоры. Кого-то из них приговорили к трем годам тюрьмы, а кого-то – к пожизненному заключению. 

Суд средней ступени в Лхасе объявил приговоры на «открытом процессе» в присутствии более 200 человек. Среди них были буддийские монахи, медицинские работники и «представители разных слоев», передало китайское ТВ. 

По версии Китая, в ходе волнений в Лхасе толпы тибетцев убили 18 невинных людей. Тибетское правительство в изгнании указывало, что в результате применения силы китайскими властями погибло более 100 человек. 

Как отмечают иностранные репортеры в Пекине, китайское правительство хочет показать своему населению, что бунтовщики не остались безнаказанными. 

 Опубликовано в Независимой Газете от 30.04.2008

http://www.ng.ru/world/2008-04-30/14_pekin.html

----------


## Светлана

Сегодня на сайте China daily прочитала статью со следующим заголовком:

"*Клика* (!) Далай ламы не вправе говорить о правах человека"

Вкратце, там пересказывается статья, написанная в вестнике коммунистической партии, где говорится, что Далай лама не вправе заикаться о правах человека, поскольку до прихода освободительной армии Китая, в Тибете были касты и рабство ("рабством" они обычно называют то, что крестьяне платили налоги монастырям. Где-то налоги были больше, где-то меньше, где-то и впрямь слишком высокие, но это были налоги  - Thomas Laird: History of Tibet) . 
И сегодня, по  утверждению партии, тибетское население растет на 12% ежегодно. В то же время как тибетцы в Индии не имеют никаких человеческих прав, поскольку платят  налоги правительству в изгнании, а также "страдают от языковых и эмоциональных барьеров". 
Там также говорится, что клика  Далай ламы использует этические чувства с целью заручиться поддержкой Запада, чтобы добиться независимости Тибета и расколоть родину.

Фактически, появление  данной статьи с такими обвинениями, еще раз подтверждет, что Китай не ждет ничего от переговоров, это просто PR акция. 

полная статья: http://chinadaily.com.cn/china/2008-...nt_6656400.htm

----------


## Eternal Jew

http://russian.people.com.cn/31521/6401974.html

*"Жэньминь Жибао"

последнее обновление 16:09 30/04/2008*




> *«Тибетский вопрос» не является вопросом прав человека*
> 
> С 50-х и 60-х годов прошлого века клика Далай-ламы, странствующая по Европе и Америке, начала беспрерывно пропагандировать так называемый «вопрос прав человека в Тибете». «Права человека» точно становятся козырем в их руках, и их орудием привлечения внимания международного сообщества на т. н. «тибетский вопрос».
> 
> Итак, является ли «тибетский вопрос» вопросом прав человека?
> 
> По поводу понятия «прав человека» во «Всеобщей декларации прав человека» четко провозглашается, «человек свободен от рождения, все люди равноправны по достоинству и правам», «никто не имеет права делать из них рабов или порабощенными».
> 
> А в бывшем Тибете при господстве клики Далай-ламы царила строгая иерархия, люди принадлежали к различным классам, меньше 5% населения монашеских и светских крепостников владели личной свободой более 95% населения крепостных, владетели проводили жестокую экономическую эксплуатацию, политическое угнетение и духовную контроль над крепостными. У крепостников даже не было обеспечено право на существование. В работе «Древний Тибет перед лицом вновь возродившегося Китая» французского тибетолога Александра Дэвери Нилл (Alexander Davey Nill) пишется, что в бывшем Тибете все крепостные «полностью лишены всей свободы как человека». Лишь после мирного освобождения Тибета миллион крепостных приобрел настоящую демократию, свободу и права человека.
> ...

----------


## Eternal Jew

http://russian.people.com.cn/31520/6401065.html

*"Жэньминь Жибао"

последнее обновление 14:47 29/04/2008*




> *Германский студент, обучающийся в Китае, собственным опытом подтвердил, что СМИ подтасовали тибетский вопрос*
> 
> На днях германская газета "Франкфуртер альгемайне зонтагсцайтунг" отвела целую полосу под публикацию письма из Шанхая, автором котором является молодой немец Томас, обучающийся в этом бурно развивающемся китайском мегаполисе. Находясь непосредственно в Китае, Томас мог лично наблюдать за положением в этой стране, а также в Тибетском автономном районе /ТАР/ Китая, и решил поднять свой голос в знак протеста против однобокого освещения германскими СМИ тибетского вопроса.
> 
> В Китае проживают 56 наций, и китайское правительство многое сделало для их развития. Так, правительство ежегодно выделяет на развитие Тибета ассигнования в размере нескольких млрд юаней. Как больницы и школы, так и дороги построены на средства центральных властей. Доходы тибетских крестьян с каждым годом стремительно возрастают, пишет Томас. Конечно, в Тибете есть некоторые проблемы, однако их одностороннее освещение не поможет их решить.
> 
> По мнению немецкого студента, антикитайские настроения мог вызвать страх перед подъемом Китая.
> 
> Тем не менее, дело обстоит как раз наоборот: чем богаче будет Китай как торговый партнер, тем больше пользы будет для Германии, считает Томас.

----------


## Eternal Jew

http://russian.people.com.cn/31521/6389283.html

*"Жэньминь Жибао"

последнее обновление 14:32 09/04/2008*




> *Глава администрации ТАР осудил высказывания клики Далай-ламы об "уничтожении тибетской культуры"*
> 
> Высказывания клики Далай-ламы об "уничтожении тибетской культуры" и о том, что, якобы, "плодами социально-экономического развития Тибета пользуются только представители ханьской национальности", нацелены на сеяние раздоров между китайскими соотечественниками разных национальностей, а также на спровоцирование национального противостояния, сказал 9 апреля глава администрации ТАР Дзянпа Пуньцог на пресс-брифинге, устроенном Пресс-канцелярией Госсовета КНР.
> 
> По словам главы народного правительства ТАР, все эти высказывания клики Далай-ламы представляют собой ложь для международного сообщества.

----------


## Eternal Jew

http://russian.people.com.cn/31521/6397146.html

*"Жэньминь Жибао"

последнее обновление 08:14 23/04/2008*




> *Представитель МИД КНР о принятой Советом Парижа резолюции о присвоении далай-ламе звания "почетного горожанина"*
> 
> Китай выразил резкое недовольство и решительный протест в связи с принятой Советом Парижа резолюции о присвоении далай-ламе звания "почетного горожанина", которую "мы считаем грубым вмешательством во внутренние дела Китая", заявила 22 апреля официальный представитель МИД КНР Цзян Юй на регулярной пресс-конференции в Пекине.
> 
> Так дипломат прокомментировала по просьбе корреспондентов сообщение о том, что Совет Парижа в понедельник принял резолюцию о присвоении далай-ламе звания "почетного горожанина Парижа".
> 
> "Эта резолюция является грубым вмешательством во внутрикитайские дела, наносит серьезный удар по китайско- французским отношениям, особенно существующим связям дружественного сотрудничества между Пекином и Парижем. Китай сообщает о своем резком недовольстве и решительном несогласии", подчеркнула дипломат.
> 
> Тибет является неотъемлемой частью китайской территории. Тибетский вопрос -- чисто внутреннее дело Китая, подтвердила Цзян Юй. По ее убеждению, Китай категорически выступает против использования той или иной страной вопроса далай-ламы для вмешательства во внутрикитайские дела.
> ...

----------


## Eternal Jew

http://russian.people.com.cn/31521/6389640.html

*"Жэньминь Жибао"

последнее обновление 08:22 10/04/2008*




> *Председатель народного правительства ТАР: монахи, высказавшие свои мнения зарубежным журналистам, не будут наказаны*
> 
> Монахи монастыря Джоканг, которые высказали свои мнения перед зарубежными журналистами, не будут наказаны, заявил 9 апреля председатель народного правительства Тибетского автономного района Дзянпа Пуньцог на пресс-конференции, устроенной в Пресс-Канцелярии Госсовета КНР.
> 
> "В данный момент они находятся и будут служить в этом монастыре, если не участвовали в противоправных акциях -- избиениях, разрушениях, грабежах и поджогах. Китай -- правовое государство, которое не наказывает человека, высказавшего свои мнения СМИ, -- сказал он, -- к сожалению, высказывания этих монахов не объективны".
> 28 марта группа монахов монастыря Джоканг сорвала посещение журналистов, представляющих 19 китайских и зарубежных СМИ. 3- дневная поездка в Лхасу, организованная Пресс-канцелярией Госсовета КНР, стала первой после общественных беспорядков, имевших место 14 марта.
> 
> Глава правительства ТАР сообщил, что один из джокангских монахов заявил, что в результате действий властей в Лхасе было, якобы, убито более 100 человек. Однако, как выяснилось, монах получил эту информацию из сообщения радиостанции "Голос Америки".

----------


## Eternal Jew

http://russian.people.com.cn/31516/6401095.html

*"Жэньминь Жибао"

последнее обновление 15:11 29/04/2008*




> *Суд Лхасы: открытое вынесение приговоров по части дел в связи с инцидентом "14 марта"*
> 
> Народный суд средней ступени города Лхаса, административного центра Тибетского автономного района /ТАР/, 29 апреля в первой половине дня в открытом заседании вынес судебные приговоры по части дел, связанных с инцидентом "14 марта" в Лхасе. Согласно решению суда, 17 человек приговорены к тюремному заключению на срок от 3 до 20 лет или к пожизненному заключению.

----------


## Eternal Jew

http://russian.people.com.cn/31515/6395545.html

*"Жэньминь Жибао"
последнее обновление 16:46 19/04/2008*




> *В Лхасе состоялась презентация журнала "Молодежь Тибета"*
> 
> 18 апреля в Центре молодежи в г. Лхаса -- административном центре Тибетского автономного района -- состоялась презентация журнала "Молодежь Тибета" -- первого издания о тибетской молодежи.
> 
> Как стало известно, "Молодежь Тибета" будет выходить каждые два месяца, журналы будут бесплатно предоставлять комсомольским организациям 31 провинции, города центрального подчинения и автономного района Китая, высшим учебным заведениям ТАР.
> 
> По сообщению председателя Федерации молодежи Тибетского автономного района, в Тибете насчитывается более 800 тыс молодых, которые играют важную роль в сохранении национального единства, содействии социально-экономическому развитию района.

----------


## Eternal Jew

http://russian.people.com.cn/31521/6395823.html

*"Жэньминь Жибао"

последнее обновление 08:55 21/04/2008*



> *
> В некоторых городах Китая прошли мирные демонстрации протеста против "независимости Тибета"*
> 
> Жители некоторых городов Китая, включая Пекин, Ухань, Хэфэй, Циндао и Куньмин, 19 апреля провели стихийные мирные демонстрации протеста против "независимости Тибета".
> 
> Корр. агентства Синьхуа наблюдали, как участники демонстраций, держа в руках государственные флаги КНР, пели гимн КНР, и, высоко неся транспаранты с надписями "Любить Китай, защитить священный Огонь, выступить против раскола страны", громко скандировали: " Мы против независимости Тибета". Полиция следила за соблюдением порядка, никаких эксцессов в ходе мирных демонстраций не отмечалось.

----------


## Eternal Jew

http://russian.people.com.cn/31521/6398534.html

*"Жэньминь Жибао"

последнее обновление 15:50 24/04/2008*




> *"Гуанмин жибао": клика далай-ламы нарушает мирную жизнь тибетцев и гармоничные межнациональные отношения в Тибете*
> 
> 23 апреля в китайской газете "Гуанмин жибао" опубликована статья, в которой говорится, что клика далай-ламы нарушает мирную жизнь тибетцев и гармоничные межнациональные отношения в Тибете.
> 
> В статье отмечается, что в последнее время сторонники "независимости Тибета" многократно чинили препятствия эстафете по Земному шару священного Огня Пекинской Олимпиады-2008. Цель таких действий совпадает с целью беспорядков, спровоцированных кликой далай-ламы 14 марта в Лхасе, административном центре Тибетского автономного района.
> 
> До беспорядков "14 марта" в Лхасе далай-лама в своем провокационном выступлении сказал: "2008 год -- ключевой год. Олимпиада, наверное, станет последним шансом тибетцев". Он обратился к соответствующим странам с призывом увязать так называемый "тибетский вопрос" с Пекинской Олимпиадой и выдвинул своим сторонникам требования "пропагандировать прошение тибетцев" во время проведения Олимпийских игр в Пекине. После возникновения беспорядков "14 марта" далай-лама сказал: "Акции протеста в Лхасе - - неизбежный результат вольного или невольного проведения Китаем политики культурной зачистки в Тибете"; "несмотря на то, что Китай мобилизовал военнослужащих на подавление акций протеста, тибетцы, проживающие в Лхасе и других местах полны решимости бороться до конца".
> 
> Эти высказывания далай-ламы, говорится в статье, изобличают его попытку добиться "независимости Тибета", пользуясь случаем проведения в Пекине Олимпийских игр и агитируя раскольнические силы на подрыв стабильности в Тибете и нарушение мирной жизни тибетцев.
> В течение примерно 50 лет клика далай-ламы постоянно занимаются преступной деятельностью, наносящей ущерб государственной безопасности и стабильности в Тибете. В 1987--1989 гг. эта клика три раза провоцировала беспорядки в Лхасе, чтобы подорвать исторический шанс развития Тибета. В статье отмечается, что клика далай-ламы представляет интересы крепостников, выступающих за "независимость Тибета" и стремящихся к восстановлению правления прежней единой светско-духовной власти в Тибете, а ее цели идут вразрез с желаниями тибетцев отстоять единство Родины, укрепить национальную солидарность и жить счастливой жизнью.

----------


## Eternal Jew

http://russian.people.com.cn/31521/6396996.html

*"Жэньминь Жибао"

последнее обновление 16:09 22/04/2008*



> *Далай-ламы XIV: путь к измене Родины (полный текст)*
> 
> Родные места Далай-ламы XIV связаны с селом Цицзячуань в провинции Цинхай. На протяжении 700 с лишним лет сюда переселились представители многих национальностей, что превратило его в район их совместного проживания. С 1644 года, когда династия Цин установила свое господство, представители национальности хуэй составляли основное население района. Лишь название населенного пункта напоминало о том, что самыми ранними его жителями были тибетцы. Далай-лама XIV Лхамо Дхондруб родился в деревушке Такцер. Ханьская культура имела здесь огромное влияние. Члены семьи Далай-ламы XIV совсем не понимали лхасский диалект, они даже не могли свободно говорить на амдоском диалекте тибетского языка.
> 
> Слово «далай-лама» состоится из монгольского и тибетского слов, оно означает «учитель, чьи знания глубоки и бесконечны как океан». Еще в 1578 году правитель монголов-тумэтов Алтан-хан пожаловал данный титул высшему иерарху секты Гелугпа Содномгьяцо. В связи с тем, что в Гелугпа осуществляется система перевоплощений живого будды, этот титул передавался из поколения в поколение, пока не достался Далай-ламе XIV.
> 
> В середине XVII в. Далай-лама V при поддержке монгольской конницы установил власть Гелугпа. Династия Цин также начала усиливать свое господство над Тибетом. В 1653 году император Шуньчжи встретился с Далай-ламой V и уже официально пожаловал указанный титул, утвердив, таким образом, его политический и религиозный статус. С тех пор далай-ламы начали осуществлять свое господство в Тибете, продолжавшееся примерно 300 лет.
> 
> В 1933 году умер Далай-лама XIII. Началась эпоха Далай-ламы XIV ...
> ...

----------


## Eternal Jew

http://russian.people.com.cn/31518/6399556.html

*
"Жэньминь Жибао"
последнее обновление 14:11 26/04/2008*




> *Соответствующее ведомство центрального правительства Китая готово встретиться с личным представителем Далай-ламы
> *
> По сообщению соответствующих ведомств Китая, учитывая многократные просьбы со стороны Далай-ламы по возобновлению переговоров, соответствующее ведомство центрального правительства Китая готово в ближайшие дни встретиться с личным представителем Далай-ламы и провести с ним консультации.
> 
> Позиция центрального правительства Китая в отношении Далай-ламы остается неизменной, двери для диалога с ним открыты. Центральное правительство Китая надеется на прекращение на деле стороной Далай-ламы деятельности по расколу Родины, провокации актов насилия, помех проведению Пекинской Олимпиады--2008 в целях создания условий для дальнейшего проведения переговоров.

----------


## Ali

> провели стихийные мирные демонстрации


В Китае разрешили СТИХИЙНЫЕ демонстрации? Только что разговаривал со своим знакомым-китайцем - он крайне удивилися...

----------


## Светлана

Eternal Jew, спасибо за публикацию новостей с Женьминь Жибао, некоторые уже здесь были, но многих я не читала. Однако хотела бы вас попросить прежде чем публиковать, смотреть, не повтор ли это (как например пост 816, 811 и др.) - т.к.  из-за повтора сложно следить за ходом событий. И еще, если можно, не публиковать по возможности огромные объемы текста не новостного характера, как например, взгляд на современную историю Тибета и Далай ламу со стороны коммунистической партии (пост 815) и т.п., т.к.  ветка все-таки новостная, и если кто-либо станет публиковать в ответ огромные объемы текста, излагающие взгляд, скажем тибетского правительства на историю Тибета или другие материалы по истории, то сложно будет отслеживать сами новости.  спасибо.

----------


## Ersh

Давайте, может вообще закроем тему? Кто хочет, тот может отслеживать любимые новости на сайте Фритибет. Вроде уже острота прошла, и основные события происходят далеко от Тибета.

----------


## Светлана

> Давайте, может вообще закроем тему? Кто хочет, тот может отслеживать любимые новости на сайте Фритибет. Вроде уже острота прошла, и основные события происходят далеко от Тибета.


Ersh, я бы попросила этого не делать, т.к. тема ведь не противорчеит правилам форума, да и не в этом дело, просто ветк получилась  очень полезная, здесь вся информация вместе и из очень многих  источников, что  очень удобно для отслеживания событий и оценки ситуации. Кроме того, острота событий конечно прошла, но вопрос еще не сошел на нет, и не сойдет до Олимпиады. Если новостей совсем не будет, то тема просто уйдет в архив, но если будут, то хорошо, что здесь можно будет поделиться.

----------


## Топпер

Конечно пора закрыть. Тема постепенно превращается в фарс уже всё подряд постят по типу: первокласник Петя в поддержку Тибета показал фигу Марьванне.

----------


## Светлана

> Конечно пора закрыть. Тема постепенно превращается в фарс уже всё подряд постят по типу: первокласник Петя в поддержку Тибета показал фигу Марьванне.


согласна, но чтобы люди не постили все подряд в поддержку той или иной стороны, можно лишние сообщения удалять. Тем более, что сайт фритибет освещает события лишь с одной точки зрения, а здесь у нас собраны все и в хронологическом порядке. Это очень полезно и не противоречит правилам форума.

----------


## Eternal Jew

И я за то, чтобы закрыть! Двумя руками "за". 

Захват Тибета, уничтожение миллионов жителей и разрушение сотен монастырей (в прошлом), повсеместные нарушения прав человека и убийства (в настоящем) - вряд ли это та тема, которая может заинтересовать "настоящих буддистов". Лучше закрыть тему - их товарищам-китайцам сподручнее будет тибетцев уничтожать - втихую и без огласки. Без обсуждений, так сказать...

----------


## Galina

*Китайские власти уничтожают изображения Далай-ламы и других тибетских лам*

1 мая 2008 | 
На прошлой неделе, после того, как интенсивная кампания по патриотическому воспитанию монахов привела к новым народным волнениям, в Тибете продолжались массовые аресты монахов, и целый ряд монастырей был блокированы вооруженными войсками, сообщает Международная кампания за Тибет (ICT).

По данным ICT, подавление новых волнений привело к самоубийствам тибетских монахов в разных областях исторического Тибета, которые пошли на отчаянный шаг в знак протеста против жестокой политики китайских властей, а также из-за страха, отчаяния и неуверенности в завтрашнем дне. 

Сайт Международной кампании за Тибет опубликовал новые фотографии и сообщения, свидетельствующие об осквернении изображений Далай-ламы и других важных духовных учителей китайскими военными и чиновниками.

12 апреля новые протесты тибетских монахов вспыхнули в Мелдрогунгкаре (кит. Можу Гонгка) вблизи Лхасы, где монахи из монастыря Пангса вместе с другими монахами, монахинями и мирянами призывали прекратить аресты и убийства. 23 апреля в Кардзе (кит. Ганзи) в Тибетской автономной префектуре Кардзе, в Сычуане две тридцатилетних монахини вышли с протестом на рыночную площадь, разбрасывая маленькие листовки с лозунгом: «Да здравствует Далай-лама!»

21 апреля акция протеста произошла в одном из монастырей провинции Кхам в уезде Сертхар (кит. Седа) в Тибетской автономной префектуре Кардзе. В акции протеста, подавленной вооруженной полицией, принимали участие и монахи, и миряне. Также есть сообщения о возможных волнениях в религиозном институте Ларунг Гар, в том же уезде, в ответ на попытки властей заставить институт вывесить китайский флаг.

ICT получила новые фотографии оскверненных изображений Далай-ламы и крупных религиозных лидеров, а также документальные свидетельства разрушения храмовых помещений в монастыре Кирти в Тибетской автономной префектуре Нгаба, в провинции Сычуань. Монастырь Кирти был центром целой волны протестов в Восточном Тибете. Крупнейшая акция протеста произошла 16 марта, когда монахи, миряне и школьники с тибетскими флагами и портретами Далай-ламы выступили с призывами освободить Тибет. Репрессии продолжаются в Кирти по сей день. Недавно, по данным из надежных источников, была закрыта монастырская школа Такцанг Лхамо Кирти.

Тибетец из Лхасы, который сегодня находится в изгнании, отметил в интервью ICT: «Размах народных волнений и продолжающееся инакомыслие свидетельствует о том, что жесткая политика Китая в Тибете достигает противоположного результата. Она способствует объединению тибетцев, населяющих Тибетское нагорье, в преданности Далай-ламе и стремлении сохранить культуру и национальную самобытность. За два прошлых столетия история Тибета не знала примеров подобного единения. Вопрос лишь в том, смогут ли тибетцы вывести это процесс единения на новый уровень, и как он скажется на политической ситуации».

По материалам Международной кампании за Тибет

Фотографии Далай-ламы XIV в монастыре Кирти (Тибетская автономная префектура Нгаба, провинция Сычуань) уничтожены представителями китайских властей в ходе рейда в начале апреля 2008

http://savetibet.ru/2008/05/01/dalai_lama_pictures.html

----------


## Galina

*Китайцы сжигают тела убитых тибетцев, избавляясь от улик*

1 мая 2008 | 
Стремясь уничтожить любые доказательства жестокого подавления протестов в Тибете, китайские вооруженные силы сжигают трупы тибетцев, убитых начиная с 14 марта, сообщает официальный англоязычный сайт Тибетского правительства в изгнании.

28 марта свыше 80 трупов были сожжены в крематории, построенном китайским правительством несколько лет назад в городке Дхонгар Ябдха-шанг (уезд Толунг-Дечен, Лхасский муниципалитет).

Более того, по свидетельствам очевидцев, 17 марта военные грузовики с телами погибших видели возле нефтяной вышки, расположенной к западу от Лхасы. По сообщению нескольких тибетцев, из грузовиков, перевозивших тела, текла кровь. 
Кроме того, Тибетское правительство в изгнании получило несколько сообщений о транспортировке тел убитых по направлению к уезду Толунг-Дечен.

Многие тибетцы, получившие ранения, еще в первые дни протестов в Тибете, продолжают умирать в народной больнице, не получая своевременной медицинской помощи. Поступило сообщение о смерти одного из монахов монастыря Дрепунг, скончавшегося в тюрьме 12 апреля.

http://savetibet.ru/2008/05/01/dead_tibetans.html

Фото: Тибетский монах в изгнании на молебне о погибших в Тибете
Монастырь в Гангтоке, Северная Индия 
1 мая 2008
REUTERS/Рупак да Чодхури (Индия)

----------


## Galina

*Обращение Его Святейшества Далай-ламы к китайским духовным братьям и сестрам*
1 мая 2008 | 

Сегодня я бы хотел обратиться с личным воззванием китайским духовным братьям и сестрам, проживающим в Китайской народной республике и за ее пределами, в особенности к последователям Будды. Я обращаюсь к вам как буддийский монах и ученик нашего наиболее почитаемого учителя, Будды. Я уже направлял свое послание китайскому сообществу в целом, сегодня же я обращаюсь к вам, мои духовные братья и сестры, в связи с неотложным вопросом гуманитарного характера.

У народов Китая и Тибета - общее духовное наследие, буддизм Махаяны. Мы поклоняемся Будде Сострадания - Гуань Йинь в китайской традиции и Ченрезигу в тибетской традиции, и считаем сочувствие ко всем страждущим существам одним из высочайших духовных идеалов. Кроме того, поскольку буддизм сперва достиг расцвета в Китае и лишь затем пришел из Индии в Тибет, я всегда смотрел на китайских буддистов с почтением, считая их старшими духовными братьями и сестрами.

Как большинство из вас знает, начиная с 10 марта нынешнего года, Лхасу и многие области проживания тибетцев захлестнула волна демонстраций. Эти выступления были вызваны глубоким недовольством тибетского народа политикой китайского правительства. Я был глубоко опечален гибелью китайцев и тибетцев и незамедлительно призвал к сдержанности как китайские власти, так и тибетцев. Я в особенности просил тибетцев не прибегать к насилию.

К сожалению, китайские власти применили жестокие методы для урегулирования ситуации, несмотря на призывы к сдержанности, озвученные мировыми лидерами, неправительственными организациями и выдающимися гражданами разных стран, в частности, китайскими учеными. Подавление выступлений сопровождалось гибелью, многочисленными ранениями и массовыми арестами тибетцев. Власти по сей день продолжают применять жестокие методы подавления, направленные против монашеских институтов, которые традиционно являлись сокровищницами древнего буддийского знания и традиций. Многие из них сейчас отрезаны от мира. Мы получили многочисленные сообщения об избиениях и случаях жестокого обращения. Эти репрессивные меры, по-видимому, являются частью систематической политики, на проведение которой получены санкции сверху.

Поскольку в Тибет не допускают зарубежных наблюдателей, журналистов и даже туристов, я глубоко переживаю за судьбу тибетцев. Многие пострадавшие в ходе подавления выступлений, в особенности в отдаленных районах, слишком напуганы возможными арестами, чтобы обратиться за медицинской помощью. В соответствии с информацией из надежных источников, люди скрываются в горах, где нет ни еды, ни крова. Те же, кто остается дома, живут в постоянном страхе перед возможным арестом.

Это непрекращающееся страдание причиняет мне глубокую боль. Я очень беспокоюсь, думая о том, к чему в конечном итоге может привести это трагическое развитие событий. Не думаю, что репрессивными мерами можно добиться какого-либо долговременного решения. Лучше всего было бы решить тибетский вопрос посредством диалога между тибетцами и китайским руководством, к чему я призываю уже давно. Я неоднократно заверял руководство Китайской народной республики в том, что не стремлюсь к независимости. Моя цель – разумная автономия для тибетского народа, которая сделала бы возможной выживание буддийской культуры, нашего языка и отличительной самобытности тибетцев как народа в долгосрочной перспективе. Богатая тибетская буддийская культура является частью обширного наследия Китайской народной республики и способна принести пользу нашим китайским братьям и сестрам.

В свете нынешнего кризиса я призываю всех вас помочь нам в наших в призывах к незамедлительному прекращению продолжающегося жестокого подавления народных волнений, освобождению всех задержанных и предоставлению срочной медицинской помощи раненным.

Далай-лама

Гамильтон, штат Нью-Йорк
24 апреля 2008
Фотог:

Текст обращения на тибетском, китайском и английском на официальном сайте Его Святейшества Далай-ламы

http://savetibet.ru/2008/05/01/dalai...o_chinese.html

----------


## Galina

*КоммерсантЪ: "Китай пойдет на встречу с далай-ламой, а участники восстания в Тибете - в тюрьму"*

В КНР вчера вынесли первые судебные приговоры участникам недавних беспорядков в Тибете. 30 человек получили от трех лет тюрьмы до пожизненного заключения. Одновременно китайские власти подтвердили готовность к проведению прямого диалога с далай-ламой, которого еще накануне они обвиняли в организации восстания.

Итоговое заседание народного суда средней инстанции Лхасы, административного центра Тибета, проходило вчера в открытом режиме. На нем, как сообщили китайские СМИ, присутствовали в качестве зрителей более 200 человек — буддистские монахи, медики и другие представители "широких народных масс". Представители обвинения сообщили, что в результате беспорядков, в которых принимали участие и подсудимые, погибли 18 местных жителей и 1 полицейский офицер, ранения получили 382 гражданских лица и 241 полицейский. Были подожжены 7 школ, 5 больниц и 120 домов, разграблено 908 магазинов и лавок. Общий ущерб превысил 244 млн юаней ($35 млн). В чем конкретно обвинили каждого из 30 подсудимых, китайские СМИ не сообщают. Подсудимые, этнические тибетцы, заявили, что были вовлечены в поджоги и грабежи "под принуждением толпы", не питают враждебных чувств к китайцам и "сожалеют о содеянном". Несмотря на раскаяние, все они получили наказание в виде лишения свободы на сроки от трех лет до пожизненного. Этот процесс, скорее всего, не последний, ведь всего за беспорядки в Лхасе, других районах Тибета и прилегающих провинциях КНР были арестованы несколько сотен человек.

В организации событий в Тибете, начавшихся 10 марта мирными шествиями в память антикитайского восстания тибетцев в 1959 году и переросших 14 марта в массовые беспорядки, китайские власти обвинили "клику далай-ламы". Сам он эти обвинения отверг, заявив, что является противником насилия и готов к переговорам с Пекином. В адрес китайских властей зазвучали призывы откликнуться на предложение далай-ламы и возобновить с ним диалог. Эксперты отмечали, что игнорирование Пекином тибетского лидера приведет к радикализации тибетской оппозиции, в рядах которой уже зазвучали угрозы начать против Китая террористическую войну ("Ъ" писал об этом 18 апреля). Вероятность такого развития событий на прошлой неделе подтвердил глава "Интерпола" Рональд Нобль, выступавший в Пекине на международной конференции по безопасности. Он даже призвал к усилению охраны объектов Олимпиады-2008.

Видимо, прислушавшись к предостережениям экспертов, китайские власти все же решили пойти на диалог с далай-ламой. В конце прошлой недели агентство "Синьхуа" со ссылкой на неназванный официальный источник в Пекине сообщило, что "в ближайшие дни представитель центрального правительства КНР свяжется и проведет консультации с личным представителем далай-ламы". Официальный представитель духовного лидера тибетцев Тенцин Такла назвал это заявление "шагом в правильном направлении, поскольку только личные встречи могут привести к разрешению проблемы Тибета". Впрочем, движение Пекина в "правильном направлении" сопровождалось попытками сделать шаг назад. 28 апреля агентство "Синьхуа" снова обрушилось с критикой на далай-ламу, который, вопреки его заявлениям, стоит за "мятежом в Тибете" и стремится к расколу Китая. Это заявление заставило наблюдателей усомниться в том, что Пекин готов к диалогу с далай-ламой. Тем не менее в понедельник все то же агентство "Синьхуа" со ссылкой на официального представителя МИД КНР Цзян Ю сообщило, что "соответствующие власти согласились на контакт с далай-ламой".

"Мы надеемся, что далай-лама воспользуется этой возможностью, осознает ситуацию и изменит свою позицию, чтобы принять конкретные меры для прекращения актов насилия, остановить подрыв пекинской Олимпиады и прекратить раскольническую деятельность, чтобы таким образом создать условия для следующего шага переговоров",— говорилось в заявлении "Синьхуа". Агентство сообщило также, что встреча представителей китайских властей и далай-ламы может состояться уже "на днях". Правда, вчера Цзян Ю отметил, что время и формат встречи пока не определены. Но, главное, он не сказал, что она отменяется.

Андрей Ъ-Иванов 

http://www.kommersant.ru/doc-y.aspx?DocsID=888068

----------


## Galina

*Олимпийский огонь начал путешествие по Китаю*

СЯНГАН (Гонконг), 30 апр - РИА Новости, Кира Поздняева. Олимпийский огонь прибыл специальным рейсом из Вьетнама в Сянган (Гонконг), где 2 мая состоится эстафета главного символа Игр, передает корреспондент РИА Новости. 

Сянган - первый город Китая, откуда олимпийское пламя начинает путешествие по стране-хозяину Олимпиады. Примечательно, что прибытие Олимпийского огня на китайскую землю пришлось на сотый день до начала Игр. 

В международном аэропорту Сянгана "Чек Лап Кок" проходит торжественная церемония встречи Олимпийского огня. Еще одна церемония запланирована в среду в центре города. 

Городские службы безопасности объявили о полной готовности обеспечить порядок во время проведения мероприятий, связанных с пребыванием Олимпийского огня в Сянгане. Руководитель полицейского отдела по связям с общественностью заявил, что полиция не допустит никаких "провокационных действий". 

За минувшие дни иммиграционные власти Сянгана отказали во въезде шестерым активистам-сторонникам свободного Тибета, прибывшим в город для проведения акций. Спикер Иммиграционного департамента сказал, что не будет комментировать отказы, но отметил, что они были обусловлены общественными 
Городское правительство, тем не менее, заявляет, что Сянган всегда был свободным городом, который приветствует выражение кем-либо собственного мнения, но мирным и цивилизованным путем. Для проведения акций протеста в день эстафеты власти выделили специальные площадки. 

В семичасовой эстафете Олимпийского огня в Сянгане примут участие 120 спортсменов, артистов, магнатов и политиков города. 

В административном центре Тибетского автономного района городе Лхаса 10 марта начались беспорядки после разгона властями демонстрации, посвященной 49 годовщине восстания в Лхасе, завершившегося изгнанием Далай-ламы. Их кульминация пришлась на 14 марта, когда в результате погромов, по официальным китайским данным, погибли 19 человек, 623 получили ранения. Сторонники духовного тибетского лидера Далай-Ламы заявили, что в беспорядках в Лхасе погибли не менее 100 человек. После Тибета беспорядки прокатились по другим регионам юго-западного Китая, где также расположены места компактного расселения тибетцев. Затем акции протеста сторонников независимости Тибета прошли по маршруту эстафеты Олимпийского огня. Наиболее масштабные выступления были зафиксированы во Франции, Великобритании и США. 

http://www.rian.ru/beijing2008/20080430/106243807.html



*В Гонконге проходит эстафета Олимпийского огня* 

За безопасностью во время восьмичасового мероприятия следят около 3 тыс. полицейских. 

Большинство зрителей приветствуют церемонию красными китайскими флагами, среди которых теряются немногочисленные тибетские флаги и плакаты с демократическими лозунгами. 

До начала эстафеты в Гонконг, специальный административный район Китая, не пустили некоторых активистов, планировавших антикитайские протесты. 

Мие Фэрроу, актрисе и активистке, выступающей, в частности, против политики Китая в Дарфуре, удалось въехать в Гонконг, но некоторым ее соратникам во въезде на территорию отказали. 

По словам Фэрроу, местная полиция потребовала у нее заверений, что ее речь во время эстафеты не спровоцирует беспорядки. 

Три члена студенческого движения за свободный Тибет сообщили журналистам, что на днях их отправили обратным рейсом из Гонконга. Ранее один из лидеров движения заявил, что активисты сделают все, что в их силах, чтобы во время эстафеты выразить протест против политики Китая. 

Свобода слова защищена в Гонконге специальными законами, утвержденными еще во времена британского господства на территории, которое завершилось в 1997 году. 

Согласно китайско-британской декларации, Гонконгу временно предоставлена широкая автономия. 

*Гонконг в красном* 

Как ожидается, тысячи жителей Гонконга и граждан Китая, приехавших в район с материка, выйдут на улицы, чтобы поприветствовать эстафету. 

Людей призывают в этот день одеваться в красное, в цвет китайского флага, чтобы тем самым, выразить поддержку проведению Олимпийских игр в Пекине. 

После остановки в Гонконге факел пройдет через более, чем 100 городов Китая, а затем окажется на Олимпийском стадионе в Пекине в день открытия Игр 8 августа.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/hi/russian/int...00/7379177.stm



*Зрители эстафеты Олимпийского огня в Гонконге вытеснили протестующих*

СЯНГАН (Гонконг), 2 мая - РИА Новости, Кира Поздняева. Разгневанная толпа зрителей эстафеты Олимпийского огня в Гонконге вытеснила протестующих активистов Союза в поддержку патриотических демократических движений Китая, которые намеревались провести собственную альтернативную эстафету, призывающую к улучшению прав человека в Китае, сообщает в пятницу радио Сянгана. 

Сотни людей окружили протестующих активистов, которые вынуждены были в сопровождении полиции удалиться в другое место. 

Председатель Союза сказал, что это был самый трудный протест. 

Другая активистка, 21-летняя студентка Кристина Чен, выступающая за независимость Тибета, была в целях ее безопасности препровождена в полицейскую машину. Студентка, размахивавшая тибетским флагом, была окружена толпой сторонников Олимпиады, выкрикивавшей ей: "Какой позор!", "Что ты за китаянка?!". 

О других инцидентах пока не сообщалось. 

Накануне прибытия Олимпийского огня на китайскую землю, иммиграционные власти Сянгана отказали во въезде нескольким активистам, намеревавшимся принять участие в акциях в поддержку независимости Тибета. 

В то же время известная голливудская актриса Мия Фэрроу, публично обвиняющая КНР в поддержке геноцида в суданском Дарфуре, прибыла в город, пообещав властям не принимать участие в срыве эстафеты. В пятницу вечером Фэрроу выступит с речью в Клубе иностранных корреспондентов Сянгана. 

В день эстафеты город оделся в красное. Бесплатные красные олимпийские футболки раздавались в магазинах популярной сети "Giordano". Можно было также купить красные майки с надписью: "Я люблю Китай". Многие люди вышли на улицы с флагами Сянгана и КНР. Среди зрителей встречаются и люди с плакатами, призывающими к улучшению прав человека в Китае. Чтобы сбавить напряжение между группами протестующих и группами поддержки Олимпиады, полиция выстраивает между ними живые цепочки. 

В эстафете принимают участие 120 факелоносцев - представителей спорта, культуры, бизнеса, политики, городской элиты. Каждый участник несет факел 200 метров. Более половины факелоносцев уже выполнили свою миссию 

К 14.00 (10.00 мск) Олимпийский огонь прибыл в район Шатин, где находятся олимпийские сооружения для конно-спортивных соревнований. Здесь состоится торжественное мероприятие, в котором примут участие около 15 тысяч человек. 

После мероприятий в Шатине эстафета вновь направится на берег залива Виктории, откуда огонь будет перевезен на пароме в центральную часть города на остров Гонконг, знаменитый своими небоскребами. Пробежав по центральным улицам вдоль береговой линии, факелоносцы завершат эстафету в сквере Золотой баухинии около главного Выставочного центра на берегу залива. 

Вечером в пятницу специальным авиарейсом Олимпийский огонь направится в Аомынь (Макао). 

http://www.rian.ru/beijing2008/20080502/106372502.html

----------


## Galina

*Д.Косырев: Тибет - испытание правдой*

18:13 30.04.2008 

С 1 мая в Тибете открывается новый туристический сезон. Таким было заранее объявленное решение китайских властей, и будем надеяться, что оно как-нибудь случайно не отменится. Основания для отмены могли бы найтись - погромы 14 марта в столице Тибетской автономии, Лхасе, стали серьезным ударом для Пекина. До того у кого-то в Китае, возможно, были иллюзии, что Пекинские Олимпийские игры в августе будут сплошным триумфом, демонстрацией блеска китайской экономики и обновления столицы. А вот и нет, Пекину предстоит до последнего олимпийского дня выдерживать серьезную битву за то самое, что он хотел показать миру - за моральное право быть одним из ведущих государств мира.

Слабым местом оказался выбран Тибет, и теперь китайской демонстрационной кампании своих достижений будет противостоять информационная операция под относительно простыми лозунгами. А именно, "свободу Тибету", "прекратить зажим религиозных свобод в Тибете" и так далее. Подробности хода этой кампании можно найти где угодно - глобальное информационное пространство не просто доступно всем, а, скажем так, навязчиво доступно. Ключевые указания содержатся в высказываниях Полы Добрянски, заместителя госсекретаря США, назначенной Джорджем Бушем "координатором по Тибету". Например, в ее материале в "Вашингтон пост" - "Путь вперед для Тибета" и других. В общем, обычная "цветная революция", пусть с некоторой спецификой.

Самым простым и надежным способом противостоять этому информнатиску было бы решение пустить в Тибет как можно больше туристов, в том числе из-за рубежа. И Пекин сделал это (видимо, не без колебаний).

Что ждет туриста на "вершине мира"? Масса острых ощущений, даже после 1 мая, когда погода в Тибете не так уж плоха. Температурные перепады - от жары днем до ледяного холода ночью. Невозможность передвигаться быстро и при этом нормально дышать - начинаются эти штуки уже при высоте в 1 километр над уровнем моря, а столица Тибета, Лхаса, куда выше. 1700 монастырей и храмов (плюс 4 мечети и 1 католический храм) - в общем, ни малейшего зажима религиозных свобод. Кстати, как ни странно, свободы эти до прихода в Китае к власти коммунистов в 1949 году в самом Тибете выглядели своеобразно - ламаизм был обязателен для всех. И вообще тот, "традиционный" Тибет, который не трогали имперские власти Пекина или правительство Чан Кайши, был местом необычным - что-то между кастовой системой, рабовладением и феодализмом, по уровню жизни - из очень раннего средневековья, и так далее. Коммунисты решили было "вырвать Тибет из средневековья", и нарвались на мини-гражданскую войну 1959 года. Нормальные времена в Тибете начались лишь примерно в 80-е годы.

Выглядит сегодня большая часть монастырей и храмов удручающе хорошо - отремонтированными, чистенькими, никакой тебе замшелой древности. Еще лучше смотрятся институты изучения тибетского буддизма и другие современные научные центры. Появились, наконец, приличные гостиницы - что было непросто в экстремальных условиях гималайского высокогорья. Наконец, туриста ждет в этой поездке масса удовольствий типа фестивалей нового года, нового урожая и даже праздника йогурта. Хорошо, что нет фестиваля якового масла и мяса - продуктов, весьма своеобразных по вкусу.

Нет сомнений, что на каждом углу вдоль туристических маршрутов будет стоять множество стражей порядка. Тибет всегда казался очень безопасной частью Китая (в сравнении, скажем, с северным Шэньяном или южным Фучжоу), но сейчас он будет, конечно, местом многих провокаций. Потому что среди многих десятков тибетских "неправительственных организаций" за пределами Китая есть и такие, как "Тибетский молодежный конгресс" (существует с 1970 года, базируется формально в Индии, власть в нем захвачена радикалами, открыто отстаивающими террористические методы, включая засылку "живых бомб"). Сейчас китайские власти, наконец, разобрались, кто подстроил события 14 марта - оказалось, что в основном именно ТМК, так же, как и бунты 1987, 1988 и 1989 года. Кстати, 14 марта могло бы пойти дальше поджогов лавок на рынке и нападения на прохожих - в Лхасе нашли склады оружия и взрывчатки (тонны).

Есть и множество других "неправительственных", созданных для идейной обработки людей за пределами Азии, людей, имеющих самое смутное понятие о том, что есть Китай, Тибет, ламаизм, буддизм и какие именно свободы им нужны. Наблюдать всю эту смесь наивных и не столь наивных борцов за "свободу Тибету" можно было на конференции в Брюсселе в мае 2007 года. Большая часть тибетской "цветной революции" (оранжево-шафранной, кстати - цвет одежд буддийских монахов) была спланирована "на полях" брюссельской встречи. Так что провокации на глазах у туристов (или против них), повторим, возможны.

В целом, видимо, с охраной порядка во время туристического сезона в Тибете будет все нормально. Но Китаю как глобальной державе, и одному из двух-трех мировых лидеров в ближайшие десятилетия, предстоит пройти много других испытаний. И прежде всего - научиться делать то, что пока мало у кого получалось успешно. А именно, бороться с подрывными информационными технологиями, известными по различным "цветным революциям". Пока что успехами в этой области не могут похвастаться даже Россия или Казахстан. Эти страны справились с угрозой "цветных революций" на своих территориях. Но победить в "информационной войне" в глобальном масштабе? Нет, пока не умеют. Лишь слабо защищаются.

Доступ в Тибет всем желающим, это испытание реальностью и правдой - относительно простое решение. А вот надеяться, что рассказы туристов о том, какой Тибет на самом деле, окажутся сильнее современных интернет-технологий? Не стоит.

Пока что можно с любопытством отметить, что Пекину удалось опереться на свой постоянный глобальный резерв - китайскую диаспору. Это люди, не всегда и не обязательно согласные с китайскими властями, хотя в целом, бесспорно, патриоты бывшей Родины. Они сейчас возмущены слишком откровенным враньем сторонников "свободы Тибету", и потихоньку организуются для протестов. Будет интересно понаблюдать, что из этого возмущения получится дальше.

Дмитрий Косырев, политический обозреватель РИА Новости.

http://www.centrasia.ru/newsA.php?st=1209564780

----------


## Galina

*марш в СПб* 

мы вчера были на марше несогласных: с плакатами и флагами в защиту Тибета. главной целью этого ивента было сообщить как можно большему числу людей о том, что 3 мая будет митинг в поддержку Тибета на Пионерской пл. в 12.00. Приходите!!!

http://community.livejournal.com/ru_...bet/58353.html

----------


## Galina

Уважаемые модераторы форума!

Прошу эту тему не закрывать! Тема пользуется огромной популярностью и не только в России. Это я знаю от своих друзей и знакомых.

С уважением, Галина,
Основной участник.

----------


## Светлана

> *Д.Косырев: Тибет - испытание правдой*
> 
> С 1 мая в Тибете открывается новый туристический сезон. Таким было заранее объявленное решение китайских властей, и будем надеяться, что оно как-нибудь случайно не отменится. 
> .....
> Самым простым и надежным способом противостоять этому информнатиску было бы решение пустить в Тибет как можно больше туристов, в том числе из-за рубежа. И Пекин сделал это (видимо, не без колебаний).
> 
> Что ждет туриста на "вершине мира"? Масса острых ощущений, даже после 1 мая, когда погода в Тибете не так уж плоха.
> ......
> Доступ в Тибет всем желающим, это испытание реальностью и правдой - относительно простое решение. А вот надеяться, что рассказы туристов о том, какой Тибет на самом деле, окажутся сильнее современных интернет-технологий? Не стоит.
> ......


Галина, исходя из вашего поста - ТАР все-таки открыт для иностранных туристов с 1 мая? Это действительно так? 
У кого-нибудь есть еще информация по этому поводу?

----------


## Alert

//Уважаемые модераторы форума!
Прошу эту тему не закрывать!//

Уважаемые модераторы форума!

Прошу эту тему наконец закрыть!

Сплошная политика и никакого буддизма никаким боком!

----------


## Светлана

> //Уважаемые модераторы форума!
> Прошу эту тему не закрывать!//
> Уважаемые модераторы форума!
> Прошу эту тему наконец закрыть!
> Сплошная политика и никакого буддизма никаким боком!


Alert, если вы почитаете сообщения чуть выше, то увидите, что  многие участники уже попросили данную тему не закрывать, т.к. их волнуют новости из Тибета и ка развиваются собятия. Я понимаю, что может быть вам, как последователю Тхеравады не столь интересна вся эта возня, однако прошу вас поставить себя на место практикующих тибетский буддизм и других людей, чья жизнь увы связана с этими событиями и кто хочет следить за новостями,  и  не может самостоятельно следить за всеми источниками, и тех, кто не умеет читать по английски. 
Вопрос ко всем кто так хочет закрыть тему: раз вас она раздражает или не нравится, почему вы просто не перестанете читать ее? Это что, очень сложно, или я чего-то не понимаю? 
вообще-то меня очень удивило, Alert, что несмотря на то, что вы видите, что многим  участникам важна эта тема и они просят ее  ее не закрывать, вы все равно просите ее закрыть, вместо того, чтобы просто ее не читать.

----------


## Светлана

*Посланники Далай-ламы направляются в Китай*

Посланник Его Святейшества Далай-ламы по особым поручениям Лоди Гьялцен Гьяри и посланник Келсанг Гьялцен прибудут в Китай 3 мая 2008 года для неформальных переговоров с китайским руководством.

В ходе краткого визита посланники коснутся безотлагательного вопроса о кризисе в областях проживания тибетцев. Они также поставят китайскую сторону в известность о глубокой озабоченности, которую Его Святейшество Далай-лама испытывает в отношении мер, принимаемых китайскими властями для урегулирования сложившейся ситуации. Посланники также выдвинут свои предложения о мерах, необходимых для установления мира в регионе.

Поскольку китайское руководство указывало - публично, а также в обращениях к правительствам зарубежных стран – что выступает за продолжение диалога, посланники поднимут вопрос о продвижении этого процесса с целью выработки взаимоприемлемого решения тибетского вопроса.

http://savetibet.ru/2008/05/02/dalai_lama_envoys.html
http://www.dalailama.com/news.246.htm

От себя: давайте завтра  помолимся за то,  что произойдет чудо и китайские власти с правительство в изгнании наконец придут к консенсусу, и весь этот кошмар прекратится....

----------


## Galina

*Снегопад в Гималаях застиг врасплох участников подъема олимпийского факела на Эверест*

Власти КНР, затеявшие смелое предприятие по подъему отдельного олимпийского факела на гору Эверест, столкнулись с непредвиденными препятствиями, передает Reuters. В субботу на высочайшей вершине мира начался сильный снегопад.

Команда, отвечающая за подъем факела, находится в базовом лагере на высоте 6.500 метров вот уже два дня, ожидая изменения погодных условий. 

Подъем олимпийского факела на высоту 8.848 метров, по замыслу организаторов, должен стать кульминационным моментом эстафеты, омраченной массовыми антикитайскими выступлениями по всему миру.

«Снегопад в горных районах – нормальное явление, - заявила Сонам Куому, заместитель директора департамента логистики проекта подъема факела на Эверест. – Мы очень хорошо подготовились. Совсем не обязательно считать это дурной новостью, ведь после снегопада нередко устанавливается хорошая погода».

«Однако сильный снегопад затруднит прокладывание горного маршрута», - добавила она в беседе с журналистами.

По заявлению официальных лиц, они не были осведомлены о погодных условиях на Эвересте, и по-прежнему ожидают информации из метеорологического центра.

«По моему опыту, при сильном снегопаде приходится либо спускаться ниже, либо вовсе отказываться от восхождения. Но я не знаю, каковы на настоящий момент условия высоко в горах, поэтому трудно сказать что-то определенное», - отметил консультант Пекинского оргкомитета Лю Цзянь.

«Для альпинистов тот снегопад, который мы наблюдаем внизу, не представляет особых трудностей», - добавил Лю Цзянь, совершавший восхождение на самые высокие горы всех семи континентов и добиравший до Северного и Южного полюсов. 

«В целом, снегопад в районе горы Джомолунгма (Эверест) может продолжаться день или неделю. Мы все надеемся, что он вскоре закончится».

Базовый лагерь и расположенный неподалеку пресс-центр оказались буквально засыпанными снегом. 

Один из журналистов не смог добраться до Шигадзе, чтобы пройти курс лечения от хронической зубной боли. 

Организаторы говорят, что людей с более серьезными медицинскими проблемами придется срочно эвакуировать. 

«Мы поедем на машинах, но нам придется двигаться очень медленно», - заявила Сонам.

Подъем отдельного олимпийского факела на Эверест в преддверии Олимпиады в Пекине задумывался китайскими властями как эффектный пропагандистский ход. 

Основной факел, сопровождаемый протестами защитников Тибета на всех пяти континентах, на этой неделе начинает свой путь по материковому Китаю.

http://savetibet.ru/2008/05/03/everest_torch.html

----------


## Galina

*Нет насилию в Тибете!*

3 мая 2008 | 

_Проведению митинга в защиту Тибета в Петербурге пытались помешать китайские студенты_

В Санкт-Петербурге 3 мая на Пионерской площади прошел митинг в защиту Тибета, сообщает Каспаров.ru

Участники, а их было около 70 человек, держали в руках плакаты и растяжки "Нет насилию в Тибете!", "Свободу Тибету!", "Нет геноциду в Тибете!", "Save Tibet!", "Далай–ламе визу в Россию!", "Далай–лама за подлинную автономию Тибета!", "Мирные переговоры с Далай–ламой!, "Свободу Панчен–ламе!", "Сегодня Тибет, а завтра?", "Свободу политзаключенным!", фотографии Далай-ламы, а также флаги Тибета.

Организатором мероприятия выступило "Общество друзей Тибета". В мероприятии также приняли участие буддистский лама из Индии философ Джампа Дакпа, представители партии "Яблоко" во главе с председателем петербургского отделения Максимом Резником, член политсовета движения "Новые прогрессивные левые" Андрей Штернберг.

Участники митинга выразили обеспокоенность нарушением прав человека в Тибете, призвали российские власти оказать давление на Китай с тем, чтобы власти КНР вступили в переговоры с Далай–ламой. При этом, они подчеркнули, что не требуют полной независимости Тибета от КНР и не призывают бойкотировать Олимпиаду.

На Пионерскую площадь пришли также около сотни китайских студентов с китайскими флагами и плакатами на китайском языке. Они попытались организовать альтернативный митинг в защиту целостности Китая. Сотрудникам правоохранительных органов с большим трудом удалось вынудить их разойтись, не прибегая к силовым методам. Тем не менее, несколько китайцев проникли на митинг оппонентов. Они перекрикивали ораторов, поднимали китайские флаги. В итоге, восемь граждан КНР все же были задержаны милицией. Официальная причина задержания – отсутствие регистрации.

Напомним, начиная с 10 марта, Тибет захлестнула волна антикитайских демонстраций, вызванных недовольством тибетцев политикой китайского правительства. По сведениям Тибетского правительства в эмиграции, во время волнений было убито порядка 140 человек, около 4 тысяч посажены в тюрьмы, где они подвергаются жестоким пыткам.

Добавим, за небольшим исключением, российские СМИ при освещении событий, происходящих в Тибете, заняли позицию, соответствующую официальной точке зрения КНР. Также власти Москвы и Петербурга отказались согласовывать митинги и пикеты в защиту Тибета у представительств Китая. 5 апреля при попытке проведения индивидуального пикета у консульства КНР в Петербурге был задержан активист "Молодежного Яблока" Александр Гудимов.


Кирилл Бюттнер

http://www.kasparov.ru/material.php?id=481C6540AAB4F

----------


## Galina

*Митинг в поддержку Тибета в Санкт-Петербурге. Фоторепортаж с места событий*

4 мая 2008 | 

Фоторепортаж Светланы Романовой - http://savetibet.ru/2008/05/04/stpet...g_protest.html

----------


## Galina

*Книги Его Святейшества Далай ламы XIV Олимпийскому комитету России*

Главный буддийский храм Калмыкии«Золотая обитель Будды Шакьямуни» посетила официальная делегация Национального олимпийского комитета России во главе с президентом Леонидом Тягачевым. Представители Олимпийского комитета находились в Элисте с кратким визитом, в ходе которого было подписано соглашение о сотрудничестве между НОК России и Республикой Калмыкия, а также строительстве олимпийского центра по зимним видам спорта, сообщает пресс-служба "Золотой обители Будды Шакьямуни".

«Наше конструктивное и плодотворное сотрудничество с Кирсаном Николаевичем, руководителем Калмыкии и президентом Международной шахматной федерации, началось десять лет назад. В то время я возглавлял Министерство спорта России. С тех пор это сотрудничество укрепляется и развивается, - отметил Леонид Тягачев.

«Уверен, что реализация этого проекта позволит полноценно развивать зимние виды спорта не только в Калмыкии, которая хорошо известна всему миру своими шахматными традициями, но и в целом на Юге России. Кроме того, члены нашей олимпийской команды получат еще одну полноценную базу для подготовки к сочинской зимней Олимпиаде», - добавил президент НОК России.

В "Золотой обителм Будды Шакьямуни" Леонид Тягачев зажег лампадку перед статуей Будды Шакьямуни, побывал в Резиденции Его Святейшества Далай-ламы XIV, расположенной на верхних этажах самого большого буддийского храма России и Европы. Гость также познакомился с буддийской библиотекой, заинтересовавшись подарком Его Святейшества Далай-ламы XIV - полным собранием учений Будды Шакьямуни «Кагьюр» (тиб.) или «Слово Будды», состоящим из 108 томов и комментарием индийских философов «Тенгьюр» (тиб.), состоящим из 213 томов.

Официальная делегация Национального Олимпийского комитета России впервые встретилась с книгой самого Его Святейшества Далай ламы XIV: «Буддийская практика», «Искусство быть счастливым», «Сила сострадания», «Открытое сердце», «Сострадательная жизнь», «Как дарить любовь», «Мудрость прощения».

По существующей традиции делегации были преподнесены книги Его Святейшества Далай-ламы о любви и сострадании ко всем живым существам.

В книге почетных гостей президент Национального Олимпийского комитета Леонид Тягачев оставил памятную надпись: «Это чудо. Особый дар Кирсана Илюмжинова, приносить людям счастье и красоту. Подобного в мире я не видывал, все для людей. Счастья Вам и процветания на благо народа Калмыкии. Ваш Л. Тягачев».

http://www.buddhisminkalmykia.ru/?pa...0c5b439dfa8aa8

----------


## Galina

03.05.2008 22:05 : *Посланники духовного лидера тибетцев Далай-ламы завтра проведут встречу с представителями правительства Китая* 

Предполагается, что переговоры пройдут в китайском городе Шэньчжэнь. Официальный представитель Далай-Ламы в России и Монголии Таши рассказал радиостанции «Эхо Москвы», что на переговорах в первую очередь будет поднят вопрос о геноциде тибетского народа.
По его словам, "пока не будет решена сегодняшняя проблема с отношением китайского правительства к населению Тибета, речь о каком-либо дальнейшем диалоге" относительно политического будущего региона "идти не может" Представитель Далай-Ламы в РФ отметил, что "делегация, которая прибудет сегодня в Пекин, передаст правительству Китая озабоченность Далай-Ламы сегодняшней ситуацией в Тибете". Он сообщил, что "в ходе переговоров представители Далай Ламы будут требовать от китайского руководства прекратить аресты, убийства и геноцид тибетского народа". 
Напомним, что все предыдущие переговоры между двумя сторонами заканчивались безрезультатно. В последнее время США и ряд европейских лидеров настойчиво призывали Пекин к диалогу с Далай-ламой.
Между тем, эстафета Олимпийского огня завтра продолжится в Китае. Сегодня факел прибыл в самый южный город страны. Популярный среди российских туристов город Санья, который расположен на побережье Южно-Китайского моря, станет местом прохождения первого этапа "внутрикитайского" маршрута эстафеты олимпийского огня – передает РИА-Новости. Эстафета олимпийского пламени по городу продлится, по замыслу организаторов, почти 12 часов. В других странах эстафету Олимпийского огня сопровождали массовые акции протеста сторонников независимости Тибета.

http://www.echo.msk.ru/news/511909-echo.html

----------


## Galina

*История двух китайских девушек* 

Ван Цяньюань (Грейс Ван) - китайская студентка в Дюкском  университете. Из-за своих попыток стать посредником между «патриотическими» китайцами и сторонниками Тибета, ее заклеймили как предательницу.

В результате, она не только получила в свой адрес угрозы расправы, но и члены ее семьи в Китае подверглись нападкам. Согласно китайским сайтам, преступления Ван заключаются в следующем: она написала на спине сторонника Тибета, что выступает за свободу в Тибете, сделала жест, напоминающий олимпийский жест «Один мир, одна мечта», согласилась дать интервью американскому радио.

Во время интервью, когда Ван задали вопрос о Тибете, она ответила: «Я считаю, что Тибет, без всякого сомнения, является частью Китая. Но именно потому, что он представляет собой неотделимую часть Китая, мы должны относится к его народу как к братьям и сестрам. Нельзя относится к ним как к чужеземцам. Ты можешь быть равнодушным или жестким по отношению к чужеземцам, но к своим братья и сестрам, поскольку мы одна семья, нужно относится рациональнее и пытаться лучше понять их чувства. Мы должны быть внимательнее при диалоге с тибетцами. Это не вопрос нескольких лет или десятилетий и тем боле не нескольких недель перед Олимпиадой. Наши отношения с ними имеют историю в сотни или даже тысячи лет». 

Тем не менее, за высказанное мнение эта девушка подверглась многочисленным нападкам. Ее окрестили как «позор провинции Шаньдунь, позор Китая». Даже учителя из ее средней школы, которые раньше очень гордились ею, «разоблачили ее позорную историю». Самым радикальным комментарием стало высказанное желание «разрезать ее на 10 000 кусочков».

История другой молодой девушки еще более странная. Цзинь Цзин, спортсменка-инвалид, факелоносец во время эстафеты олимпийского огня, была названа национальной героиней за то, что защитила факел в Париже. Во время интервью китайским СМИ она заявила, что протестующим удалось бы отнять у нее факел «только через ее труп».

Всего две недели спустя после того, как она стала «национальной героиней», рассерженная китайская молодежь назвала ее «прислужницей французов» и другими уничижительными словами, лишь из-за того, что она осторожно отозвалась о бойкоте «Carrefour» - сети фирменных французских магазинов в Китае по той причине, что большинство служащих этих магазинов - китайцы.

Истории этих двух девушек являются отражением крайнего уровня национализма в Китае. Тут можно сделать много выводов. Во-первых, вспышки подобной истерии не предполагают присутствия какого-либо здравого смысла. Если подобные националистические взгляды станут ведущими в обществе, то ситуация станет опасной и критической. Мы видели множество прецедентов в истории.

Во-вторых, предпосылкой для национализма часто служит обилие социальных проблем, что является отражением недостаточной стабильности общества. Хотя Ван довольна молода, она обладает собственным нетрадиционным взглядом на эту проблему. Она сказала: «Когда остальные права китайского народа недостаточно защищены, не все чувствуют себя комфортно (относительно существующей ситуации), и им необходима разрядка». И Ван и Цзинь, а также западные СМИ, включая Си-Эн-Эн,  просто были использованы как объекты, на которые можно выплеснуть накопившееся недовольство.

http://www.epochtimes.ru/content/view/16637/4/

----------


## Galina

*На южном острове Китая Хайнань стартовала эстафета олимпийского огня.* 

04.05.2008, Москва 06:36:46 

В Китае начался заключительный этап эстафеты олимпийского огня. Отправной точкой маршрута стал г.Санья в южной провинции Хайнань. Согласно замыслу организаторов, 208 человек, передавая олимпийский факел друг другу, преодолеют около 30 км пути по улицам г.Санья, потратив на все приблизительно 11,5 часов. В общей сложности перед прибытием в Пекин Олимпийский огонь пройдет по территории Китая около 40 тыс. км, побывав в 113 городах и районах страны, передает Associated Press.

Самолет с олимпийским символом на борту приземлился накануне в аэропорту г.Санья. Огонь прибыл из Макао, где эстафета прошла по укороченной программе.

Всемирная эстафета олимпийского огня началась в Греции 24 марта 2008г. и сразу же приобрела политическую окраску. В европейских столицах Лондоне и Париже факел встречали толпы демонстрантов, несколько раз огонь пытались погасить особо решительные сторонники независимости Тибета. Последние этапы олимпийской эстафеты, которые прошли в Азии, обошлись без серьезных инцидентов.

http://www.rbc.ru/rbcfreenews.shtml?...04063646.shtml

*Олимпийский огонь начал финальный этап путешествия на пути к Пекину*

Олимпийский огонь начал финальный этап путешествия на пути к Пекину, где 8 августа откроется летняя Олимпиада-2008.
   Эстафета пройдет по всем провинциям и регионам Китая.
  Первый этап проходит сегодня на острове Хайнань.  
   Олимпийский огонь побывал на всех континентах, кроме Антарктиды. В ряде стран Европы и Азии и в США эстафета сопровождалась акциями протеста против политики КНР в Тибете.

http://www.svobodanews.ru/News/2008/...html?id=446161

----------


## Asanga

Видео митинга в Санкт-Петербурге 3 мая 2008 года
оставил самые эмоциональные выступления (27 мин), полную версию выложу чуть позже.
http://video.google.com/videoplay?do...18947849996961

----------


## Топпер

Чего то видео не открывается.
Куда надо нажимать?

----------


## Galina

> Галина, исходя из вашего поста - ТАР все-таки открыт для иностранных туристов с 1 мая? Это действительно так? 
> У кого-нибудь есть еще информация по этому поводу?


Светлана!

Это последние новости на эту тему - http://www.russian.xinhuanet.com/rus...ent_623042.htm

http://www.russian.xinhuanet.com/rus...ent_624101.htm

----------


## Asanga

> Чего то видео не открывается.
> Куда надо нажимать?


плагин наверное не стоит, у меня с работы открылось

----------


## Топпер

А нет прямой ссылки с которой можно скачать, а не смотреть в реал тайм?

----------


## Galina

Я открыла легко. Спасибо, еще раз.

----------


## Galina

*Журнал «Time» признал Далай-ламу самым влиятельным лидером планеты*

Духовный лидер тибетского буддизма Его Святейшество Далай-лама занял первое место в категории «Лидеры и революционеры» в списке 100 самых влиятельных людей мира, составленном еженедельным журналом Times на 2008 год. В 2005 году Далай-лама уже фигурировал в списке самых влиятельных людей планеты, но тогда его имя значилось в категории «Герои и иконы».

В 2008 году имя величайшего духовного лидера планеты оказалось в одном списке с Владимиром Путиным (российский лидер на втором месте после Далай-ламы), тремя кандидатами на пост президента США – Хиллари Клинтон, Бараком Обамой и Джоном Маккейном, а также действующим президентом США Джорджем Бушем и экс-премьером Великобритании Тони Блэром.

В эссе, посвященном Далай-ламе, написанном для «Times» Дипаком Чопрой, автор свыше 50 книг о духовности и медицине пишет: «Далай-лама и его народ всю свою жизнь сражаются с ужасающей безнадежностью. Репрессии и изгнание – хлеб их насущный. И все же, и в свои 72 года, Далай-лама сохраняет покой перед лицом жестокости».

«Китайские правители не похожи на британских хозяев колониальной Индии, и ненасильственная борьба Далай-ламы, которую он ведет в духе Махатмы Ганди, не вызывает у них ни малейших угрызений совести, которые в идеале могли бы привести к свободе в Тибете. Пекин лишь все больше ожесточается в своем желании подавить чаяния тибетцев, как мы отчетливо видим в этот предолимпийский год», - пишет Чопра, добавляя, что при всем при этом Далай-лама способен думать с добротой и милостью о тех, кто подавляет его народ и очерняет его имя. 

«Я заметил, что он совершенно не склонен проявлять ожесточенность и злобу. Однажды он сказал мне: «Я не питаю недобрых чувств к самим китайцам, мне лишь не по душе их деяния», - указывает Чопра.
«К кому же сам он обращается за вдохновением? Источник его вдохновения – не человек, но место – по ту сторону «я» и «ты», по ту сторону самости и ее бессамостности. Неудивительно, что такое место можно найти. Чудо в другом - глядя на этого человека, думаешь, будто достичь его совсем нетрудно».

Ежегодно обновляемый список 100 наиболее влиятельных людей мира (Time 100) разбит на пять категорий: «Лидеры и революционеры», «Строители и титаны», «Художники и представители сферы развлечений», «Ученые и мыслители», и «Герои и иконы».

http://savetibet.ru/2008/05/02/dalai_lama_putin.html

----------


## Asanga

> А нет прямой ссылки с которой можно скачать, а не смотреть в реал тайм?


 Сегодня вечером закачаю

----------


## Galina

*К далай-ламе провели партийную линию*

В китайском городе Шэньчжэнь вчера прошли первые за последние шесть лет переговоры между властями КНР и представителями далай-ламы, посвященные ситуации в Тибете. Пока Пекин не сообщает о каких-то конкретных результатах. Впрочем, результаты могут не появиться вообще. 

На переговоры с представителями далай-ламы, которые начались вчера в юго-восточном городе Шэньчжэнь, власти КНР пошли с явной неохотой. Последний раз китайские руководители и далай-лама пытались о чем-то договориться в 2002 году, когда власть в Пекине перешла от Цзян Цзэминя к новому генсеку Ху Цзиньтао (в конце 1980-х он был партсекретарем в Тибете), однако шесть раундов переговоров закончились ничем. Далай-лама соглашался считать Тибет частью КНР, но требовал для региона большей культурной автономии. Партийные бонзы говорили, что автономии у Тибета и так предостаточно, а далай-лама просто хочет отколоть этот регион от Китая. После этого Пекин предпочитал вообще не поддерживать контакты с далай-ламой, которого в КНР упорно называют сепаратистом. 

Ситуация изменилась лишь после событий 14 марта в Лхасе, когда конфликт между общинами тибетцев и китайцев привел к погромам и репрессиям со стороны властей. На Западе эти события называли "восстанием тибетцев, борющихся за свободу и национальную независимость от коммунистического режима". Полтора месяца западные политики во главе с госсекретарем США Кондолизой Райс и высокопоставленными чиновниками ЕС требовали от Пекина начать переговоры с далай-ламой. Не желая окончательно портить свой имидж в преддверии Олимпийских игр, власти КНР скрепя сердце пошли на переговоры. 

Представлять китайскую сторону будут два заместителя главы отдела единого фронта Компартии Китая (КПК) Чжу Вэйцюнь и Ситар, курирующие в партии вопросы нацменьшинств (товарищ Ситар, этнический тибетец, считается в КПК одним из главных специалистов по тибетскому вопросу). Далай-лама отправил на переговоры своих представителей в Вашингтоне и Берне — Лоди Гьяри и Келсан Гьялтсен. Кстати, именно эта четверка и проводила последние переговоры, которые закончились ничем. 

Не внушает оптимизма и атмосфера вокруг переговоров. Так, в воскресенье председатель КНР Ху Цзиньтао приветствовал их начало следующим заявлением: "Я надеюсь, что они прекратили сепаратистскую деятельность и призывы к насилию и готовы на деле доказать любовь к Тибету". Не более дружелюбными были и публикации в официальной прессе КНР, где далай-ламу снова называли "марионеткой в руках зарубежных антикитайских сил". Скептицизм выражали и сами представители тибетского лидера. Так что плодотворного разговора в Шэньчжэне явно не получится. 

Впрочем, это и неудивительно. Нынешнего XIV далай-ламу, которому в июле исполнится 73 года, в Пекине, похоже, уже списали со счетов и давно готовят операцию "Преемник". После смерти нынешнего духовного лидера власти КНР смогут "найти его перевоплощение" и воспитать ребенка в Пекине в духе почтения к китайским властям (тот же ход уже удался в отношении второго духовного лица в иерархии тибетского буддизма — панчен-ламы). На этот случай КПК в прошлом году даже приняла официальное постановление, запрещающее далай-ламе перерождаться без санкции партийных органов. Неудивительно, что и окружение тибетского лидера не особо стремится договариваться с Пекином. 


Андрей Ъ-Одинец 

http://www.kommersant.ru/doc.aspx?DocsID=888990

----------


## Galina

*Секретарь Далай-ламы: «Переговоры могут оказаться ловким PR-ходом китайских властей»*

Посланники духовного лидера тибетского буддизма Его Святейшества Далай-ламы начали первые переговоры с китайскими властями с момента начала массовых протестов, всколыхнувших Тибет в марте.

Председатель КНР Ху Цзиньтао заявил, что надеется на "позитивный результат" переговоров в городе Шэньчжэнь, куда представители Далай-ламы прибыли в субботу. 

"Я надеюсь, что во время встречи будут достигнуты позитивные результаты", - заявил глава китайского государства в Пекине японским журналистам, передает агентство РИА Новости.

На протяжении долгого времени вопрос о возобновлении диалога между официальным Пекином и Далай-ламой оставался открытым. 

Власти КНР неоднократно подчеркивали, что, "двери к диалогу открыты", однако требовали от духовного лидера тибетского буддизма "полного и искреннего отказа от сепаратисткой деятельности, направленной на раскол страны, признания Тибета и Тайваня неотделимыми частями Китая, а также отказа от подрыва авторитета Пекинской Олимпиады". 

Правительство Далай-ламы, со своей стороны, неоднократно заявляло о своей приверженности политики Срединного пути, «нацеленной на достижение подлинной автономии для коренного населения всех трех традиционных провинций Тибета в составе Китайской народной республики», подчеркивая, что «не стремится к возвращению независимости Тибета, которой он пользовался прежде, и которая подтверждается историческими фактами».

Переговоры с представителями Далай-ламы проводят представители отдела Единого фронта ЦК Компартии Китая Чжу Вэйцюнь и Ситар - тибетец по национальности. Ожидается, что они выскажут официальную позицию КНР по поводу проведения диалога с Далай-ламой.

По словам Тензина Таклха, секретаря Его Святейшества Далай-ламы, чьи слова приводит сегодня ВВС, тибетская сторона в ходе переговоров намерена выяснить возможности серьезного обсуждения взаимоприемлемого решения по Тибету.

«Для нас это возможность встретиться с китайской стороной, выразить свою озабоченность продолжающимися репрессиями и высказать некоторые предложения по устранению проблем, которые вызывают недовольство тибетского народа», - сказал он.

«В то же время мы должны учитывать тот факт, что переговоры могут оказаться не более чем ловким PR-ходом китайских властей. Они будут демонстрировать всему миру, что ведут обсуждения с Далай-ламой, однако на деле будут далеки от намерения обсуждать что-либо серьезно».

Опасения Тензина Таклха подтверждают вчерашние публикации в китайских СМИ, усиливших критику в адрес Далай-ламы, несмотря на прибытие его посланников для участия в переговорах. Официальное издание «Tibet Daily» вчера вновь обвинило Далай-ламу и его последователей в совершении «серии преступлений» и, прежде всего, в организации протестов в Лхасе 14 марта с целью срыва подготовительных работ перед предстоящей Олимпиадой.

В интервью BBC Тензин Таклха категорически отверг эти обвинения. «Далай-лама никогда не станет призывать людей к насилию и он всегда поддерживал идею проведения Олимпийских игр в КНР», - заявил секретарь Его Святейшества Далай-ламы.

Юлия Жиронкина
www.savetibet.ru – Сохраним Тибет!
http://savetibet.ru/2008/05/04/tibet_china.html

----------


## Galina

*The New Times: три точки зрения на ситуацию в Тибете*

4 мая 2008 |
Восстание в Тибете, начавшееся 10 марта, продолжается. Китай подтягивает к мятежному региону войска. Журналистов в Лхасу и прилегающие районы не пускают. Официальный Китай наконец признал, что в Тибете было применено огнестрельное оружие: погибли 13 человек. По данным правозащитников, убитых — больше сотни.

The New Times представляет три точки зрения на ситуацию в Тибете: глазами правозащитника, журналиста и ученого-китаиста
№58 — от 24 Марта 2008 - http://newtimes.ru/magazine/2008/issue058/art_0013.xml

----------


## Galina

*Представители центрального правительства Китая встречаются с частными представителями далай-ламы  *  

2008-05-05 15:10 



     Шэньчжэнь, 4 мая /Синьхуа/ -- Официальные представители  центрального правительства Китая Чжу Вэйцюнь и Ситар сегодня в  городе Шэньчжэнь /пров. Гуандун, Южный Китай/ провели встречу и  консультации с частными представителями далай Лоди Гьяри и  Келсангом Гьялценом. Данная встреча была организована по  неоднократным просьбам со стороны далай-ламы.  

     Чжу Вэйцюнь и Ситар на встрече указали, что массовые беспорядки и насильственные действия в Лхасе 14 марта нанесли ущерб коренным  интересам всего многонационального народа Китая, включая тибетцев, и вызвали резкое возмущение и осуждение широких кругов китайского  общества. Подобные действия не пользуются доверием народа. Чжу  Вэйцюнь и Ситар подчеркнули, что местное правительство подошло к  инциденту в строгом соответствии с законом и руководствуясь целью  обеспечения общественной стабильности, защиты государственного  правопорядка и коренных интересов народных масс.   

     Чжу Вэйцюнь и Ситар рассказали, что в настоящее время  общественный порядок в Лхасе восстанавливается, верующим в полной  мере гарантирована свобода вероисповедания, население жаждет  социальной стабильности и экономического развития. Как подчеркнули представители центрального правительства, практика свидетельствует о правильности политического курса ЦК КПК в отношении Тибета,  вселяет уверенность, что благодаря совместным усилиям народов  разных национальностей перед Тибетом открываются блестящие  перспективы.  

     "ЦК КПК придерживается последовательной и четкой политики в  отношении далай-ламы. Двери для встреч и переговоров всегда  открыты", -- отметили представители центрального правительства  Китая. Они напомнили, что с 2002 года, несмотря на немалые  препятствия, "мы все же провели шесть встреч и переговоров с  частными представителями далай-ламы". Представители указали, что  хотя инцидент в Лхасе 14 марта создал новые препятствия на этом  пути, ЦК КПК тем не менее с прежним терпением и искренностью  отнесся к организации нынешней встречи.   

     "Мы надеемся, что слова далай-ламы не будут расходиться с  делами, и он на самом деле прекратит сепаратистскую деятельность,  ведущую к расколу Родины, откажется от интриг и насилия,  воздержится от подстрекательств к срыву Пекинской Олимпиады с тем, чтобы оставались условия для дальнейших встреч, контактов,  консультаций и переговоров", -- подчеркнули Чжу Вэйцюнь и Ситар.  

     Лоди Гьяри и Келсанг Гьялцен изложили свои взгляды по  соответствующим вопросам и заявили, что детально и правдиво  передадут далай-ламе содержании данной встречи и консультаций.   

     Чжу Вэйцюнь и Ситар ответили на вопросы частных представителей  далай-ламы, обменялись мнениями относительно продолжения контактов и консультаций, после чего договорились провести очередную встречу в подходящее время. 

http://www.russian.xinhuanet.com/rus...ent_626177.htm

----------


## Galina

*Комментарий: Далай-лама должен следовать по течению истории*

Пекин, 5 мая /Синьхуа/ -- Официальные лица соответствующих ведомств центрального правительства Китая провели встречу с личными представителями Далай-ламы. Желательно, чтобы она стала первым шагом в правильном направлении, благоприятствовала обеспечению стабильного социально-экономического и культурного развития, защите коренных интересов населения различных  народностей в Тибете, а также интересов народов всего Китая в целом.  

     Эта встреча в очередной раз свидетельствует о том, что  политика центрального правительства Китая в отношении Далай-ламы  остается неизменной и ясной, двери для диалога с ним всегда  открыты. Несмотря на то, что сторона Далай-ламы совершила ряд  неположенных акций, центральное правительство Китая все же  терпеливо убеждало их ставить на первое место общие интересы и  вернуться на правильный путь. С 2002 г. центральное правительство  Китая уже имело 6 контактов с личными представителями Далай-ламы и провело обмен мнениями по некоторым вопросам, представляющим  обоюдные интересы. Однако, к сожалению, эти контакты не принесли  надлежащих результатов. Несмотря на то, что недавно в Лхасе  произошли серьезные насильственные преступные акции, и на факт  серьезного подрыва радующей народы всего Китая /включая жителей  Тибета/ всемирной эстафеты Священного огня Пекинской Олимпиады- 2008 со стороны Далай-ламы, официальные лица соответствующих  ведомств центрального правительства Китая по-прежнему пошли на  встречу с личными представителями Далай-ламы при многократной  просьбе стороны Далай-ламы. Практика в полной мере показывает, что центральное правительство Китая проявило крайнее благодушие,  искренность и терпение в отношении Далай-ламы.

     Произошедшие 14 марта в Лхасе серьезные акции насилия нанесли ущерб коренным интересам всего китайского народа, в том числе  жителей Тибета, вызвали возмущение и резкое осуждение со стороны  представителей различных слоев общества. Решение, принятое местным правительством в отношении инцидента "14 марта", оказывается  правильным с точки зрения обеспечения социальной стабильности,  защиты законности государства и коренных интересов народных масс.  Участники инцидента "14 марта" относятся к числу крайне  незначительного количества правонарушителей, жители различных  народностей в Тибете решительно выступают против всяких действий,  направленных на раскол Родины, решительно выступают против акций  насилия и выступают за ликвидацию правительством инцидента. Факты  свидетельствуют, что попытки нарушить социальную стабильность в  Тибете и в районах компактного проживания тибетцев обречены на  провал. В настоящее время в Лхасе и в других районах компактного  проживания тибетцев восстанавливается нормальный общественный  порядок, эстафета огня Олимпийских игр-2008 уже началась на  территории страны, и интенсивно идет подготовка к прохождению  Священного огня Пекинской Олимпиады по вершине Джомолунгма.   

     Тибет является неотъемлемой частью территории Китая. За период с мирного освобождения Тибета, в особенности с проведения политики реформ и открытости, в Тибете произошли огромные перемены. Это  видят все. Центральное правительство Китая будет как и прежде  поддерживать развитие Тибета, всемерно оказывать помощь жителям  всех народностей в Тибете, в особенности крестьянам и скотоводам в улучшении производственных и жизненных условий, продолжать  политику свободного отправления религиозных культов, охранять  лучшие культурные традиции всех народностей Тибета, а также  экологию Тибета.  

     В Китае есть поговорка: "Слушай его слова, да следи за его  делами". Мы надеемся, что сторона Далай-ламы -- в целях создания  благоприятных условий для последующих контактов -- поставит на  первое место интересы государства и нации и, разделяя чаяния  народов всего Китая, в том числе и жителей Тибета, последует по  течению исторического развития, практическими действиями  подтвердит прекращение деятельности, направленной на раскол страны, прекратит агитацию за акты насилия, прекратит ратовать за срыв и  препятствия Пекинской Олимпиаде. 

http://www.russian.xinhuanet.com/rus...ent_626171.htm

----------


## Galina

*Солдат в Лхасе переодели в гражданскую одежду* 

Перед прибытием в г.Лхасу олимпийского огня, китайские власти потребовали, чтобы все солдаты, находящиеся в городе, переоделись в гражданскую одежду и выглядели, как местные жители. Таким образом китайская компартия пытается создать перед иностранными журналистами образ «мира и гармонии» в Тибете. 

Как сообщило 1 мая радио Voice of Tibet Foundation, ссылаясь на источники из Тибета, так как Тибет начинают постепенно открывать для туристов и иностранных корреспондентов, а также в Тибет должен скоро прибыть олимпийский факел, китайская компартия потребовала, чтобы все солдаты китайской армии, патрулирующие улицы и монастыри, переоделись в одежду местных жителей. Таким образом власти хотят создать у западных гостей и туристов ложное впечатление о том, что в Тибете обстановка уже абсолютно мирная и все войска уже выведены. На самом деле в последнее время число военных в Тибете всё больше увеличивается. 

В сообщении также говорится, что 30 апреля солдаты и полицейские, патрулирующие монастырь Рамош, превратились в «туристов» в шапках с красным солнцем, а солдаты, патрулирующие улицы, превратились в «туристов» и «рабочих» в шапках с чёрным солнцем и если присмотреться, то у многих можно увидеть портативные рации. 

Жители Лхасы хотят предупредить корреспондентов, что «местные жители» в шапках с изображением солнца, это переодетые солдаты, а также, что солдаты, которые дежурят вокруг монастырей, теперь носят гражданскую одежду с нашивкой на груди «сотрудник отдела безопасности». 

http://www.epochtimes.ru/content/view/16655/4/

----------


## Galina

*Китай выслушал далай-ламу*

_В КНР прошел первый раунд переговоров представителей далай-ламы и китайских властей_

Китай провел переговоры с эмиссарами далай-ламы. Встречи в таком формате не проводились несколько лет. Стороны вместе пытаются положить конец волнениям в Тибете. Проблема кроется в том, что взгляды на разрешение ситуации у китайцев и тибетцев разные. Но Пекин намерен идти до конца, потому что на кону достойное проведение Олимпийских игр. Далай-лама доказал, что готов искать поддержку у мировых лидеров, поэтому КНР пытается перехватить инициативу. 

В воскресенье китайский город Шэньчжэнь попал в центр внимания всех мировых СМИ. Там прошли первые за последние 6 лет переговоры между властями КНР и представителями далай-ламы. Еще месяц назад мало кто мог поверить, что такие переговоры могут состояться. 

Стороны обсуждали непростую ситуацию в Тибете. Китай долгое время отказывался от каких-либо контактов с тибетскими посланниками на высшем уровне, но невозможность остановить конфликт в одиночку все-таки вынудила Пекин пойти на компромисс. 


Власти КНР последнее время неоднократно повторяли, что «двери к диалогу открыты», но требовали от духовного лидера Тибета «полного и искреннего отказа от сепаратистской деятельности, направленной на раскол страны, признания Тибета и Тайваня неотделимыми частями Китая, отказа от подрыва авторитета пекинской Олимпиады». 


Ранее сообщалось, что двое эмиссаров духовного лидера тибетских буддистов планируют не только обсудить кризис в тибетских районах, но расскажут о тревогах самого далай-ламы и предложат китайским властям способы решения проблемы. Они привезли предложения по мирному урегулированию в регионе. 


Со стороны Китая в переговорах участвовали представители отдела Единого фронта ЦК Компартии Китая Чжу Вэйцюнь и Ситар – тибетец по национальности. Они высказали официальную позицию КНР насчет продолжения контактов с далай-ламой. 


Однако диалог, как и ожидалось, не привел к быстрому результату. Переговорщики, передает китайское агентство «Синьхуа», договорились встретиться еще раз, но когда – не уточняется. 

Пекину, который, в свою очередь, пошел навстречу Далай-ламе XIV, невыгодно затягивать эту ситуацию. Китаю нужен скорый результат. Ради этого он готов «простить» духовного лидера тибетских буддистов за беспорядки в марте в Тибетском автономном районе КНР. 


До Олимпийских игр, которые пройдут летом этого года, остается совсем немного времени. После того как на пути олимпийского огня сторонникам независимости Тибета несколько раз удавалось сорвать привычное проведение этой символической церемонии, риторика Пекина изменилась. 


Накануне о пользе этих переговоров говорил председатель КНР Ху Цзиньтао. Он заявил, что надеется на «позитивный результат». «Я надеюсь, что во время встречи будут достигнуты позитивные результаты», – заявил глава китайского государства. 


Еще на прошлой неделе, когда стало известно о прибытии в Китай представителей далай-ламы, официальный представитель МИДа КНР Цзян Юй не исключила, что далай-лама «оценит эту возможность и изменит свою позицию, перестав пытаться саботировать проведение Олимпиады и прекратив сепаратистскую деятельность». 


Волнения в связи с демонстрациями сторонников независимости Тибета прошли в средине марта в Тибетском автономном районе (ТАР) КНР, а также в провинциях Ганьсу и Сычуань. 

В провинции Ганьсу было разгромлено более 260 магазинов, ресторанов и других частных предприятий. Из них 117 полностью разрушено или сожжено дотла. 


Экономический ущерб от инцидентов составил 230 млн юаней (более 32 млн долларов). Всего в беспорядках пострадали 94 человека, 10 из них получили тяжелые ранения. 


Пекин обвинил в провоцировании насилия далай-ламу и его «клику». Сам далай-лама несколько раз заявлял, что готов оставить свой пост, если ситуация не стабилизируется. 


Также духовный лидер Тибета начал искать поддержку у мировых лидеров, что явно не понравилось Пекину. 


Скорей всего, именно это заставило КНР попытаться перехватить инициативу в свои руки и самой попытаться разрешить непростую ситуацию. 

http://www.vz.ru/politics/2008/5/5/165136.html

----------


## Galina

05.05.2008 08:33 : *Огонь 29-х Олимпийских игр продолжает путешествие по городам самой южной китайской провинции Хайнань* 

Эстафета проходит в спокойной обстановке. Пока никаких инцидентов не было, сообщает ИТАР-ТАСС. Проведение олимпийской эстафеты в других странах, в частности, в Европе и США было омрачено акциями протеста сторонников независимости Тибета. 
Между тем, накануне в Китае состоялись переговоры представителей центральных властей КНР с посланниками Далай ламы. Подробности агентства не сообщают, известно только, что стороны договорились о проведении второго раунда консультаций. Место и время пока неизвестны. 

http://echo.msk.ru/news/512157-echo.html

----------


## Гьямцо

*Тибет: сострадание на распутье* Удивительное совпадение свело на южном китайском острове Хайнань Олимпийский огонь и представителей Далай-ламы – символы двух великих сил: олимпийского движения и тибетского буддизма. До этого года никому и в голову не могло прийти, что эти силы способны противодействовать. Они и не должны противодействовать – дело лишь в том, кого они подхватывают, и кто их олицетворяет.

Министерство кривды

Один мудрец говорил, что забвение для народа – это изгнание, а память о прошлом – секрет избавления. Эта максима – повод для любого из нас учить историю. Она же – повод для оруэлловского Министерства правды ее «корректировать».  

Пока Олимпийский огонь приближался к Китаю, в стране не прекращались различные мероприятия, направленные на коррекцию тибетской истории и формирование определенных взглядов на нее. Не отдыхала и пресса.

На днях, например, газета «Женьминь жибао», считающаяся рупором КПК, опубликовала статью «Тибетское дело» – ничего общего с правами человека». Идея ясна из одного названия, но интересны и исторические обвинения. Сводятся они к тому, что в старом Тибете, «которым руководила «клика далай-лам», практиковалась пресловутая политическая система рабства», а тибетцы разделялись на различные классы. Рабовладельцы (5% населения Тибета того времени) господствовали над остальными, «подвергая их экономической эксплуатации, политическому угнетению и духовному контролю». Соответственно, в 1951 году китайская армия осуществила «мирное освобождение» Тибета, народ которого в тот момент обрел «истинную демократию».

Похожую мысль проводит и открывшаяся недавно в Пекине выставка «Китайский Тибет: прошлое и настоящее». На открытии глава Государственной комиссии по этническим вопросам подчеркнул, что «Тибет — неотъемлемая часть Китая и важный член большой китайской семьи», а «старый феодальный строй фундаментально ограбил тибетцев в их человеческих правах, не допустил развития экономики и социального прогресса».

Прогресс угнетенного крестьянства, начавшийся с приходом советской власти – вопрос спорный, и, к счастью или сожалению, хорошо знакомый россиянам по собственной истории. Что до феодального строя, то дореволюционному Китаю он был присущ в не меньшей степени, чем Тибету до оккупации. К слову, о феодализме имеет смысл говорить применительно к земледельческим народам. В северных же районах Тибета испокон веков жили кочевники.

Для большей обоснованности прав Китая на Тибет историки копнули и глубже. На этой неделе сообщалось о презентации книги «Тибет: политическая история», в которой на многовековом материале доказывается, что Тибет не имеет никаких исторических прав на независимость. Самое интересное в этом опусе то, что его автор – этнический тибетец (Басан Ванду). Обоснование зависимости Тибета начинается с эпохи правления династии Юань в Китае (1271-1368). В те годы из Пекина назначались три региональных  правителя, управлявших тибетскими районами в западной части империи. В 1288 году был даже создан «правительственный министерский орган для управления всем тибетским регионом». Автор даже напоминает, что в фискальных целях была проведена регистрация тибетских хозяйств.

Советский ответ на китайский урок истории

Факты эти могут и вовсе не противоречить действительности. Интересно, что китайская историография поставила их себе на службу. Юань – монгольская династия, основанная знаменитым ханом Хубилаем. В 1279 году он завершил завоевание Китая и перенес столицу Монгольской империи в Пекин, переселившись туда лично. Позже Макиавелли советовал именно так поступать всем, кто завоевывает обширные земли и желает сохранить их в подчинении. Кстати, на захваченной территории он рекомендовал поддерживать тех, кто слабее и малочисленнее. При Хубилае тибетцы были в особенном почете.

Предыдущие ханы относились ко всем религиям империи с одинаковой симпатией. Хубилай, чья империя включила огромный Китай, откровенно сочувствовал тибетскому буддизму («красношапочникам» – секте сакья). Известно, что глава этой секты – тибетский монах Пагба – был советником Хубилая по делам религии.

Неприятно, должно быть, китайцам вспоминать и другой факт из истории династии Юань. Монгольской империи требовался государственный язык, а язык завоевателей не мог им стать, поскольку в то время не имел своей письменности. До Хубилая официальная переписка в империи Чингизидов велась на уйгурском. Что же мешало ему теперь, когда основную часть населения монгольского государства составляли китайцы, использовать в качестве официального их язык, приспособленный для этого веками? Хан решил, что коль скоро его империя монгольская, на языке монголов и будет вестись вся государственная переписка. Здесь он снова вспомнил о тибетцах, и уже упомянутый Пагба разработал монгольскую письменность на основе тибетского алфавита.   

Получается, что в период Юань китайцы были завоеванным, зависимым народом, а империя управлялась из Пекина теми, кто писал, как тибетцы, и равнялся на тибетцев в религиозном отношении. Стоит ли после этого обосновывать зависимость тибетцев от Китая, апеллируя к этой династии? Факты об империи Юань, приведенные выше, можно найти в 3-м томе «Всемирной Истории», выпущенном Академией Наук СССР в 1957 году. Это издание априори сложно обвинить в антикитайской тенденциозности. Тибет там, однако, всегда рассматривается отдельно от Китая.

Если копнуть глубже в толщу веков, картина сложится еще менее радужная. Уже при основателе Тибетского государства Сронцзан-гамбо (умер в 650-м) тибетцы не стеснялись нападать на племена, подвластные Танской империи, и это вызывало китайско-тибетские столкновения. В 641 году был заключен первый Тибетско-Китайский мирный договор. Последователи Сронцзан-гомбо захватили обширные районы в западном Китае и пытались контролировать торговые пути, ведущие в Среднюю Азию. В 730-м в пограничном городе Чилинь был заключен новый мир. Там даже был поставлен памятник китайско-тибетской дружбы, что не помешало тибетцам впоследствии захватывать китайские территории. Относиться к этим эпизодам можно по-разному, но они точно не свидетельствуют об исторической обоснованности зависимого положения Тибета.

Известно, что китайские императоры имели обыкновение принимать дружеские дары в качестве дани, а китайские грамоты гласили, что  властитель Поднебесной соизволил принять варваров в свои вассалы. Чужеземцы зачастую так и оставались в неведении этого. Если окажется, что нечто подобное получали и тибетцы, можно будет не удивляться книгам о том, что они находились в подчинении Китаю уже с VII века.

Научный буддизм 

По-видимому, не только история, но и Далай-лама остается для тибетцев напоминанием о прошлом, а значит – ключом к избавлению. Недаром в Пекине взялись решать не только то, кому быть тибетским историком, но и то, кому быть ламой. КПСС удавалось поворачивать вспять реки, но то, за что берется Компартия Китая, совсем далеко от научного материализма. Она уже решает, кто будет перерождением Будды Амитабхи (Панчен-ламой). Китай решил, что Будда Неизмеримой Жизни переродился в Гляйлцэну Норбу, и этот человек был предложен тибетцем, хотят они того или нет. Произошло это в 1995 году – как раз после того, как Далай-лама указал, что перерождением является Гедхун Чокьи Ньима. Последний таинственно исчез и, по некоторым данным, находится под охраной в Пекине.

С августа 1999 года китайское правительство заявляет исключительные права на санкционирование реинкарнаций всех тибетских лам, включая духовного лидера Тибета в изгнании. В этой ситуации у Далай-ламы есть два выхода. Можно заявить о том, что Бодхисатва Авалокитешвара (Бодхисатва сострадания – его реинкарнациями являются Далай-ламы) более не будет перерождаться в тибетских мальчиков. Другой выход – заявить при жизни, что перерождение уже произошло. Вопрос обещают вынести на референдум, в котором примут участие последователи тибетской школы буддизма по всему миру. Первый вариант при этом выглядит менее предпочтительным. Ведь если Бодхисатва сострадания перестанет перерождаться внутри тибетского народа, реинкарнации Амитабхи будут определять китайцы, а исторические труды будут публиковать только «правильные тибетцы», народ совсем лишится прошлого.

Максим Василенко
http://www.rosbalt.ru/2008/05/05/480574.html

----------


## Galina

*Посланник Далай-ламы: «Беседа была откровенной»*

Посланник Далай-ламы Лоди Гьяри назвал воскресную встречу с представителями КНР в Шэньжэне «откровенной беседой». «Мы говорили очень откровенно… у нас хорошие отношения, так что подобные встречи всегда полезны», - заявил Лоди Гьяри корреспонденту Reuters в аэропорту Гонконга перед отлетом в Индию, где расположена штаб-квартира Тибетского правительства в изгнании. 

«Мы договорились встретиться снова, поэтому я в целом расцениваю это как добрый знак. Однако официальный отчет будет подготовлен после того, как я доложу о результатах Его Святейшеству Далай-ламе по возвращении в Индию».

Посланники Далай-ламы Лоди Гьяри и Келсанг Гьялцен встречались с представителями отдела Единого фронта ЦК Компартии Китая Чжу Вэйцюнем и Ситаром, тибетцем по происхождению, впервые со времени мартовских волнений в Тибете.

Лоди Гьяри назвал встречу в Шэньжэне, которую тибетская сторона рассматривает как неформальную, «хорошим первым шагом».

Премьер министр Тибетского правительства в изгнании Самдонг Ринпоче отмечал ранее, что обсуждения в Шэньжэне имеют несколько иной статус, нежели шесть предшествующих раундов консультаций между представителями правительства КНР и Далай-ламы, которые были возобновлены в 2006 году и прекращены в 2007.

«Мы не будем обсуждать основополагающих вопросов китайско-тибетских отношений… Нет ни атмосферы, ни условий для их обсуждения при сложившейся ситуации в Тибете», - сказал он в накануне встречи, добавляя, что сторона Далай-ламы, в первую очередь, намерена потребовать снижения давления, оказываемого властями КНР на население тибетских районов.

Несмотря на откровенный обмен мнениями, проведенная в Шэньжэне встреча пока не принесла никаких видимых изменений в официальной позиции КНР по тибетскому вопросу. Напротив, сразу по ее завершении агентство «Синьхуа» заявило, что мартовские протесты «воздвигли новые препятствия на пути возобновления контактов и консультаций со стороной Далай-ламы», а меры, предпринятые китайскими властями по урегулирования ситуации в Тибете, «были совершенно правильными».

«Синьхуа» также огласило уже известный список требований, которые Далай-лама должен выполнить для «создания условий» для дальнейших переговоров, а именно «предпринять заслуживающие доверие шаги по прекращению деятельности, направленной на раскол Китая, перестать вести заговоры, разжигать насилие, нарушать и саботировать Олимпийские игры в Пекине».

Тибетская сторона неоднократно выступала с опровержением вышеуказанных обвинений и планировать поднять этот вопрос на переговорах в Шэньжэне. 

Юлия Жиронкина
http://savetibet.ru/2008/05/06/dalai_lama_envoy.html

----------


## Eternal Jew

ОПУБЛИКОВАНО СРАЗУ ПОСЛЕ ПЕРЕГОВОРОВ:

http://russian.people.com.cn/31521/6405134.html

*Жэньминь Жибао
последнее обновление 15:37 06/05/2008*




> *«Тибетский вопрос» является вопросом суверенитета*
> 
> Вне всякого сомнения, «тибетский вопрос» стала «горячей точкой» в нынешнем весеннем сезоне, привлекающей пристальное внимание.
> 
> При отсутствии достаточного «исследовательской» настойчивости тебя могут сбить с толку из-за сложности этого вопроса, поскольку в поднятый *кликой Далай-ламы* так называемый «тибетский вопрос» входит целый ряд «вопросов», в частности «вопрос прав человека», «национальный вопрос», «религиозный вопрос» и др. Все эти вопросы, базирующиеся на моральной командной высоте, звучат для некоторых людей, которые не посвящены в истинной картине событий, вполне раздраженными и возмущенными, что заставляет их особо заострять внимание на т. н. «тибетский вопрос».
> 
> Как говорили мудрецы, вопросы являются лозунгом той или другой эпохи. *За поднятым кликой Далай-ламы т. н. «тибетским вопросом» действительно кроется их лозунг – «независимость Тибета», который прячется в выписанном кликой рецепте по решению «тибетского вопроса – «среднем пути».*
> 
> Недавно, рассуждая «тибетский вопрос» в Сиатле, *клика Далай-ламы* еще раз твердо заявил, что готова и впредь непоколебимо идти по «среднему пути». С виду данный «путь» вроде бы примирителен, но стоит немножко углубляться в исследование, так сразу поймешь, что его содержание и суть ничуть не отличаются от устремления к «независимости Тибета», и первое и последнее убеждение нацелены на отделение Тибета от Китая.
> ...

----------


## Galina

*Японцы не хотят быть «сообщниками Китая в его преступлениях в Тибете»*

Тысячи японцев приняли участие в массовой акции протеста, приуроченной к визиту в страну председателя КНР Ху Цзиньтао, обличая жесткое подавление народных выступлений в Тибете и требуя от японского правительства оказать давление на главу КНР.

Полицейские были стянуты на улицы, чтоб защитить председателя КНР, посетившего Японию впервые после мартовских событий в Лхасе и областях проживания тибетского населения, передает AFP. Полицейские сформировали живой щит, чтобы отрезать обширный парк Хибия в центре Токио, где около 300 демонстрантов скандировали: «Арестуйте убийцу Ху!» и «Ху, прочь из страны!».

Полиция оттеснила около 10 демонстрантов, которые пытались прорваться через баррикады и бросали бумажные тибетские флаги на автомобили, въезжающие в парк, где был запланирован ужин Ху Цзиньтао с премьер-министром Ясуо Фукудой.

Ко всеобщему хаосу добавлялись громкие звуки хард-рока – в парке проходил концерт, на который собрались толпы японской молодежи.

В другой части Токио на улицы вышли свыше четырех тысяч человек, в том числе тибетцы и уйгуры. Они держали лозунги: «Ху Цзиньтао, уважай Олимпийский дух!» и «Не убивайте наших друзей!»

«Я надеюсь, что японцы с их традицией уважения к справедливости, народ, с которым нас связывает и внешнее сходство и общая буддийская культура, скажут китайцам – не творите зла!», - заявил на митинге тибетский беженец по имени Калден Обара.

Китай, оказавшийся под шквалом критики за жестокое подавление восстания в Тибете, в воскресенье возобновил переговоры с Далай-ламой, духовным лидером гималайского региона.

«Но мы не хотим, чтобы китайское правительство притворялось будто ведет переговоры с Далай-ламой исключительно ради успеха Олимпийских игр», - сказал Обара под взрыв аплодисментов.

Представитель оппозиционной партии Юкио Эдано призвал Ясуо Фукуду, известного своей примирительной позицией в отношении КНР, самым серьезным образом поднять вопрос Тибета на переговорах с Ху Цзиньтао.

«Если встреча премьер-министра Фукуды с председателем Ху Цзиньтао окажется чистой формальностью, это будет означать, что мы – сообщники Китая в его преступлениях в Тибете», - заявил Эдано. 

*Фоторепортаж из Японии*

http://savetibet.ru/2008/05/06/japan_tibet.html

----------


## Galina

*Письмо из Лхасы, Тибет*

Это письмо, напечатанное на сайте Тибетского правительства в изгнании, написано жительницей Лхасы, чье имя не приводится по понятным соображениям

Вчера на улице было довольно жарко, и военный, охранявший одну автозаправочных станций, прятался под большим зонтом от нестерпимого солнца. Сегодня, наоборот, холодно, пасмурно, и снегопад то и дело стремительно обрушивается на город из тяжелых облаков, что висят над горами и порой спускаются вниз в долину. Правила в Лхасе меняются с той же быстротой, с какой меняется погода. Сегодня вы можете спокойно пройти куда угодно, а завтра – вам преградят путь часовые. В начале прошлой недели казалось, будто жизнь возвращается в нормальное русло. Часовые на посту расслабились и уже не казались такими же серьезными, как прежде, да и в целом число военных на улицах заметно поубавилось. Но затем военное присутствие в городе вдруг вновь стало ощутимым. Несколько дней назад, вечером, я шла вверх по Пекинскому шоссе. На пути меня то и дело обгоняли военные грузовики, патрульные были повсюду. Лишь несколько легковых машин колесили по городу, и на улицах почти не было никого в гражданском. В атмосфере снова царила напряженность, и молоденькие солдаты, обычно так похожие на детей, вдруг стали внушать страх.

В эти дни трудно описать Лхасу, потому что видишь лишь малую толику того, что происходит. Если не присматриваться внимательно, то кажется, что Лхаса живет нормальной жизнью, кроме ее старой тибетской части, к востоку от дворца Потала. В центре города военные заняли все перекрестки, они стоят по обе стороны улицы, методично проверяя удостоверения личности. 

Даже в узеньких проулках окажется по меньшей мере четверо военных, у одного при себе будет штык, и у всех – щиты, дубинки и шлемы. На перекрестках покрупнее – больше военных, но людям нередко приходится отстаивать очередь прежде чем всех досмотрят и пропустят. Этническим китайцам миновать пост гораздо легче, чем местным тибетцам.

Тибетцам, живущим в Дромсикханге и на Баркхоре, нужно предъявлять специальный выданный полицией документ, чтобы войти и выйти из квартала, где стоит их дом.

На площади перед самым святым тибетским храмом, Джокхангом, обычно целое море людей, простирающихся, обходящих святыни по часовой стрелке и мирно беседующих друг с другом. Сейчас площадь совершенно пуста. Двое военных в синей униформе пристально следят, чтобы никто не появлялся на площади. Если же они потеряют бдительность и пропустят кого-то, из ниоткуда сразу же возникнет военный в зеленой форме, который остановит прохожего , преградив ему путь в эти в обычное время весьма посещаемые места. Только те, кто действительно живет в близлежащих кварталах, могут пройти на площадь. Обхождение вокруг Джокханга в знак почитания святыни запрещено, и на улицах, где обычно молятся паломники и суетятся торговцы, теперь увидишь лишь ребятишек, играющих в футбол и другие детские игры за спиной у военных, охраняющих безмолвные улицы.

На Пекинском шоссе и шоссе на монастырь Сера правительство развернуло строительные работы. Те участки дороги, где 14 марта жгли автомобили, вырыты и заменены и новые. Они выделяются на дорожном полотне черными пятнами гудрона. Тротуары Пекинского шоссе вымощены заново, опять же после мартовских событий, когда демонстранты камни вынимали из мостовой и бросали их в витрины городских магазинов. Гуляя по Лхасе, по-прежнему видишь много сожженных и разрушенных магазинов. На одном только Пекинском шоссе сожжено 16 торговых комплексов и учреждений , среди которых Банк Китая и ювелирный магазин. Перестраивают не только дороги и магазины, но и некоторые старые, традиционные тибетские дома. 

При поверхностном взгляде кажется, что военное присутствие в городе сократилось. Но стоит вам заглянуть в любой отель, во двор любого здания или в стекла окон и витрин, как вы увидите это самое военное присутствие – военные машины, военные палатки, а зачастую и самих военных, занятых военной подготовкой. Там, где есть свободное пространство, будут и военные. Они скрываются в каждом пустом здании, за зданиями и даже во дворе Лхасской городской народной больницы.

Бродя по улицам Лхасы, видя просторные и непривычно пустые чайные, а также множество по сей день закрытых магазинов, осознаешь, как сильно напуганы люди. Мало кто останавливается на улице, случайно встретив друзей, потому что любое собрание – повод для подозрений. Большинство людей по-прежнему не выходят из дома, опасаясь, что их могут арестовать безо всякой на то причины, стоит им только выйти на улицу.

Если же, наконец, вам удастся встретить кого-то, кто отважится на разговор, вы услышите неизменные, ужасные, будоражащие воображение и леденящие кровь истории, от которых ночью вам будут сниться кошмары. Но поскольку ни о кого нет доказательств, трудно информировать прессу. С 14 марта 2008 года в город были стянуты новые военные силы. Они добавились к установленным ранее камерам слежения, ведущим наблюдение за всем городом и вселяющим страх в жителей Лхасы, не отваживающихся фотографировать танки перед Джокхангом или в других частях города. А поскольку все тела убитых военные либо сразу же забирали с собой, либо отбирали их у близких во время ночных рейдов, невозможно доказать, что твой брат, родственник или друг погиб. Единственное, что они могут подтвердить - что он пропал без вести. Лишь слухи о числе жертв и арестов с тревогой передаются из уст в уста.

Вчера я говорила с тибетским мужчиной, который рассказал о себе и своих друзьях, желая, чтобы мир знал о том, что творится в Лхасе. Он спросил меня, смогу ли я передать эту информацию в зарубежную прессу, чтобы людям здесь оказали помощь, и они перестали бояться.

Говоря со мной, он подвергал себя риску, его могли арестовать, бросить в тюрьму и подвергнуть пыткам, но отчаяние его было столь велико, что он даже не думал об этом. Чтобы защитить его, его семью и друзей, а также себя, я не стану рассказывать вам о том, где мы встретились, о его возрасте и работе.

Однако вот, что он рассказал мне:

«…14 марта по полудню мы услышали, что перед храмом Рамоче началась демонстрация. Чуть позже мы увидели, как четверо тащили тело человека, застреленного перед Джокхангом. Вот тогда мы испытали настоящий страх. Обычно правительство применяет газ или воду, чтобы разогнать демонстрантов, здесь же они открыли огонь. Так что, мы поспешили укрыться дома.

Вечером, около шести часов, моя жена пошла забирать ребенка из школы. К тому времени военные уже были на шоссе Джангсу, где стоит наша школа. Они открыли огонь по людям, пришедшим забрать детей. Одну женщину ранили в ногу, а мужчина получил выстрел голову или шею и скончался на месте. Позже его брат пришел забрать из больницы его тело, но больничное начальство отказалось его выдать. В конце концов, он пришел в такое отчаяние, что грозился сжечь и себя, и больницу, если семье не выдадут тело. Больничные власти отдали ему труп, но через несколько часов военные заявились к ним в дом и унесли тело погибшего брата.

С 14 марта, если у вас кто-то умер, вы должны собрать три документа, чтобы вам разрешили отнести тело в горы, где проводят «небесные похороны». (По древней тибетской традиции, в ходе особого ритуала тело умершего разрубается на куски и скармливается грифам. Птицы насыщаются плотью умершего, а его сознание получает «духовную заслугу», которая поможет ему в посмертных странствиях. – прим. переводчика). Если у вас нет этих бумаг, военные силой затолкают вас обратно в дом вместе с мертвым телом, что у тибетцев считается дурным знаком. Документы за подписью и печатью нужно получить в полиции, больнице и у юриста. Вводя это правило, власти хотят добиться, чтобы тело всякого, чья смерть произошла ни от старости ни от болезни, было найдено и отобрано у семьи. Им важно удостовериться, чтобы его не фотографировали, не показывали друзьям и, уж тем паче, журналистам по ту сторону Тибета. Беда местного населения заключалась в том, что все конторы в эти дни были закрыты, и потому никто не мог отнести тела почивших на место «небесных похорон» в день, предписанный тибетским астрологом.

14, 15 и 16 марта, около полуночи, в той части города, где я живу, военные ходили по домам, проверяя их на наличие фотографий Далай-ламы, и уводили всякого, у кого не оказывалось удостоверения личности. У них были при себе фотографии участников демонстраций, и они тщательно сравнивали их с лицами домочадцев. Около 50 мужчин в военной форме заходили в ваш дом и переворачивали все вверх дном. Три дня мы не покидали дома, выходили лишь по нужде и ели одну только цампу. Те, у кого кончался газ, вскоре уже не могли вскипятить себе воду. Ворота в наш двор были перекрыты, и на посту дежурили часовые. Если вы пытались выйти, они били вас довольно жестоко. Через три дня всем, кто работал в государственных учреждениях, позвонили и вызвали на работу. Без специального разрешения на работу по-прежнему нельзя было выйти на улицу. Я лично знаю по меньшей мере семерых арестованных и одного человека, которого застрелили.

Когда зарубежные журналисты приехали в Лхасу – кажется, это было с 27 по 29 марта – военные внезапно исчезли с улиц. Они сняли военную форму и переоделись в форму автоинспекции, в охранников или просто в гражданскую одежду и спрятались позади зданий, чтобы не попадаться на глаза журналистам. Нам вдруг разрешили ходить повсюду, и все посты убрали. Когда журналистам дали возможность прогуляться по городу, военные в штатском или в традиционных тибетских одеждах следовали за ними, отвечали на их вопросы и фотографировали всех, кто разговаривал с прессой. Нам хотелось рассказать прессе о том, что происходит на самом деле, но у нас не было ни малейшего шанса приблизиться к ним, не понеся наказание. Когда мы услышали, что монахи Джокханга рассказали им правду, мы были очень счастливы.

Паломниками в Джокханге в тот день были пожилые работники госучреждений, которых силой заставили прийти в храм. В обычное время госслужащим запрещено поклоняться Будде, но в этот день их заставили прийти в храм. Многих сотрудников разных контор сняли с работы и заставили идти на Баркхор и в Поталу, по возможности, вместе с семьями, чтобы внешне казалось, будто в Лхасе царит свобода. 
Как только журналисты уехали, военные сразу вернулись на свои посты, и мы узнали, что монахов, отважившихся сказать свое слово перед прессой и чиновниками, через два дня забрали.

С 17 по 20 апреля большинство монахов из Сера увели в неизвестном направлении. В монастыре Сера обычно 300 монахов, но теперь там осталась лишь горстка священнослужителей, которые присматривают за храмом. Около полуночи к монастырю подъехали 15-20 грузовиков, и монахов увезли. Нам рассказали об этом люди из монастыря, а также хозяин близлежащей лавки. Мы не знаем, что творится в Дрепунге и Гандене, двух крупнейших монастырских центрах Лхасы, но слышали, что и их монахов забрали и вывезли из Лхасы.

Забрали и многих монахов и монахинь из монастырей вокруг Лхасы, а тех, что оставили в монастыре, держат под домашним арестом. Наверное, правительство боится, что когда Олимпийский огонь привезут в Лхасу, монахи и монахини вновь станут протестовать, и потому было решено их задержать. Забирали всех, вне зависимости от того, принимали они участие в протестах 10 марта и в дальнейшие дни или нет. В монастырях разрешили остаться только служителям алтарных, водителям, да нескольким рабочим.

Сейчас на улицах почти не встретишь монахов. Выходить им опасно, ведь по Тибетскому телеканалу передают, что за каждое подозрительное лицо, о котором вы сообщите в полицию, вы получите RMB20.000. В действительности, они заплатят вам только RMB2.000, но люди продолжают звонить, стоит им только увидеть монахиню или монаха.

На прошлой неделе все тибетцы, не имеющие прописки в Лхасе, получили распоряжение вернуться домой, за исключением учителей и учеников, обучающихся в государственных школах. Полиция приходит к вам домой и высылает вас из Лхасы, если вы не отсюда. Когда Олимпийский огонь привезут в Лхасу, находиться в городе можно будет только местным жителям и китайцам. Они уже делали так несколько лет назад, когда отмечали 50-летие мирного освобождения Тибета.

В тюрьмах сейчас очень тяжко. Не хватает еды, не хватает воды и одеял. Заключенные спят на полу и порой в день получают лишь чашку с водой и ничего больше. Это подрывает здоровье, тело слабеет, и человек умирает, либо в тюрьме, либо, выйдя на волю. Их сильно бьют, особенно по почкам, печени и желчному пузырю. Они получают повреждение внутренних органов и медленно умирают. Мы слышали от этом от троих наших друзей, которые только что вышли на волю.

Все мы беспокоимся о наших друзьях и родственниках, попавших в тюрьму. Хотим помочь им, но не знаем, что делать. Вот почему мы стараемся рассказать обо всем иностранцам, чтобы мир узнал и пришел нам на помощь.

В Лхасе по-прежнему напряженно. Без удостоверения личности никуда не пройдешь, а, если живешь в Дромсикханге или на Баркхоре, то нужно еще и специальное разрешение. Стоит людям собраться вместе или затеять спор, арестов не избежать. 

Ученикам школ и сотрудникам госучреждений приходится писать сочинения про 14 марта и дурно отзываться о Далай-ламе. Когда они пишут о Далай-ламе, им разрешается написать только «Далай», в противном случае придется все переписывать заново. Моему ребенку уже трижды пришлось писать сочинения подобного рода.

Мы волнуемся и боимся за арестованных. После демонстраций я видел военную технику, такую как применяют на войне в Ираке. Точно такие же танки, как я видел в новостях про Ирак, теперь разъезжают по нашему городу. Я думал, такие машины применяются только в войне между странами. В новостях по Тибетскому телеканалу кто-то из ведущих сказал, что военные блестяще справились со своей работой, ведь они впервые принимали участие в военных действиях, и эти события стали для них прекрасной возможностью отточить свои навыки в стрельбе по живым мишеням. Сейчас уже начались приготовления к олимпийской эстафете в Лхасе. Поталу и площадь перед Джокхангом надлежащим образом украшают. Громадные олимпийские кольца были установлены перед Джокхангом, но вчера их снова убрали…»

То, что рассказал мне этот мужчина, я уже слышала от других людей, никак с ним не связанных. 

У меня нет сомнений в том, что китайское правительство еще несколько месяцев не будет пускать сюда иностранных туристов. Тибетцы ищут возможность рассказать свою версию последних событий; они пытаются рассказать о том, что случилось с ними. Они знают, что помощь может прийти извне. Не допуская в Тибет туристов, правительство сохраняет за собой право проводить жесткий контроль, цензуру и репрессии.

То, что произошло, и продолжает происходить в Лхасе, вселяет острую боль и страх. Никогда прежде я не слышала, чтобы монахи обсуждали орудия пыток в местных тюрьмах и типы оружия, примененные военными в этом году в дни демонстраций в Лхасе. Никогда прежде я не видела тибетский народ в таком отчаянии и ожесточении – они готовы совершать действия, за которые могут умереть или провести в тюрьме долгие годы.

В преддверии первомайских праздников и намеченной на май олимпийской эстафеты в Лхасе возросло беспокойство. Опасаясь, что весь тибетский народ возьмут под домашний арест, люди начали запасать продукты.

Каждый день, видишь, как люди спорят с военными на блокпостах. Отец с дочкой хотели миновать пост. Военные пропускают отца, а дочку, совсем юную, не пускают за отсутствием не положенного ей по возрасту удостоверения личности.

Но даже в эти трудные дни люди находят в себе силы на смелые и добрые поступки. Вчера видела маленького мальчика – годик или два, не больше – который стал для меня воплощением тибетского духа. Мальчик едва научился ходить и гулял со своей бабушкой и маленькой собачкой. Они стояли у площади перед храмом Джокханг, где военные в синей униформе следили за тем, чтобы никто не шел через площадь. Малыш сделал три шага в сторону площади и принялся совершать простирания перед Джокхангом, а его бабушка просто молилось, от возраста ее тело стало слишком немощным для простираний. Закончив простираться, малыш посмотрел на военных, затем – на бабушку и направился в сторону храма. Солдаты провожали его взглядом, не зная, что делать. Через десять метров малыш снова остановился и снова совершил простирания, а затем развернулся, подошел к военным и взял солдата за руку, прощаясь с ним. 

Наблюдая за ним, я думала о том, что единственное, чего хочет тибетский народ – это свобода вероисповедания и право сохранять свою культуру. Они устали от сочинений на тему «Как я не люблю Далай-ламу», от патриотического перевоспитания и всевозможных правил, делающих их жизнь такой невыносимой.

Лхаса, Тибет
27 апреля 2008

Перевод Юлии Жиронкиной
www.savetibet.ru – Сохраним Тибет!

Фото из Лхасы (март - апрель)
AFP, Reuters

http://savetibet.ru/2008/05/08/lhasa_tibet.html

----------


## Galina

*Олимпийский огонь достиг вершины Эвереста*

В четверг утром китайское телевидение показало кадры с вершины Эвереста, на которых альпинисты держат зажженный олимпийский факел.

Преодолевая последние метры до вершины, капитан команды Ньима Церинг повторял лозунг пекинской олимпиады: «Один мир, одна мечта». «Мы зажгли факел на вершине мира», - сказал другой альпинист.

Организаторы олимпиады надеются, что впечатляющая картина олимпийского факела на вершине Эвереста сможет поправить ущерб, нанесенный их репутации протестами, прошедшими на международных этапах эстафеты.

Эстафета олимпийского огня, с самого начала подвергавшаяся критике в связи с жестким правлением Китая в Тибете, на территории которого находится Эверест, привлекла еще более пристальное внимание после того, как по западному Китаю прокатилась волна анти-правительственных протестов тибетцев. 

На вершину Эвереста подняли не сам факел, а его специально изготовленный дубликат, способный выдерживать сильный ветер и низкий уровень кислорода на высоте 8,844 тысяч метров. Это было сделано для того, чтобы не нарушать график основной эстафеты олимпийского огня, в случае, если плохие погодные условия задержат восхождение. 

Команда из 19 альпинистов, одетых в красные парки с олимпийской эмблемой, вышла из лагеря еще до рассвета и достигла вершины через шесть с небольшим часов. Во время восхождения олимпийский огонь несли в специальном металлическом контейнере. От этого огня и зажгли факел, когда группа приблизилась к вершине. 

Можно было слышать, как тяжело дышат альпинисты, когда они медленно проделывали несколько шагов, чтобы передать факел следующему члену команды. Их путь был украшен тибетскими молитвенными флагами, развивающимися на ветру.

Последний факелоносец, тибетская женщина по имени Церинг Вангмо, молча стояла на вершине с факелом в руках, в то время как остальные члены команды разворачивали флаг Китая и олимпийский флаг. Затем все альпинисты собрались в одну группу. Улыбаясь, они говорили: «Мы на вершине», и «Добро пожаловать в Пекин». Можно было расслышать, как кто-то тяжело дышит и бормочет: «Кислорода не хватает». 


Продолжение -  http://savetibet.ru/2008/05/08/olimp...jeveresta.html

----------


## Galina

*Правительство Тибета в изгнании выразило удовлетворение "неформальными" переговорами посланников Далай-ламы в Пекине*

Правительство Тибета в изгнании выразило 5 мая удовлетворение «неформальными» переговорами между официальными представителями Китая и посланниками Далай-ламы, а также обещанием Пекина продолжить диалог, пишет независимый тибетский вебсайт  Phayul.com. «Мы не связывали с этими переговорами огромных ожиданий, так что, в соответствии с нашими ожиданиями, диалог прошел хорошо», - заявил DPA из Дхарамсалы премьер-министр правительства в изгнании Самдонг Ринпоче. Хотя на переговорах не отмечено никаких сдвигов, обсуждение интересующих обе стороны вопросов прошло в «доброй атмосфере», в которой обе стороны представили свои позиции, отметил Ринпоче.
4 мая Лоди Гьяри и Келсанг Гьялцен, посланники духовного лидера Тибета Далай-ламы, провели в городе Шэньчжэнь – в провинции Гуандунь на юге Китая - переговоры с официальными представителями центрального правительства Китая. В ходе встречи, прошедшей после почти годового перерыва по инициативе Далай-ламы, командированные Пекином Чжу Вэйцюнь и Ситар выразили подход китайского руководства к протестам, направленным против политики пекинского режима в Тибете, которые вспыхнули в результате подавления выступлений по случаю 49-й годовщины Тибетского народного восстания в Лхасе 10 марта. Чжу Вэйцюнь и Ситар подчеркнули, отмечает государственное агентство Синьхуа, что «местное правительство подошло к инциденту в строгом соответствии с законом и руководствуясь целью обеспечения общественной стабильности, защиты государственного правопорядка и коренных интересов народных масс». По их словам, «в настоящее время общественный порядок в Лхасе восстанавливается, верующим в полной мере гарантирована свобода вероисповедания, население жаждет социальной стабильности и экономического развития». Как пишет Синьхуа, представители центрального правительства особо подчеркнули, что «практика свидетельствует о правильности политического курса ЦК КПК в отношении Тибета, вселяет уверенность, что благодаря совместным усилиям народов разных национальностей перед Тибетом открываются блестящие перспективы». Чжу Вэйцюнь и Ситар ответили на вопросы посланников Далай-ламы, обменялись мнениями по организации дальнейших контактов и консультаций, после чего, по сообщению государственного агентства, «договорились провести очередную встречу в подходящее время». 

Центральная тибетская администрация считает, что очередной раунд переговоров – предыдущий состоялся в июне 2007 года – продемонстрировал намерение Пекина продолжать обсуждение проблемы, что само по себе является добрым знаком. «Нет иной альтернативы, кроме как поддерживать диалог для разрешения проблемы Тибета, - сказал DPA спикер правительства Тибета в изгнании Тхубтен Сампхел (Thubten Samphel). – Постоянные консультации являются жизненно важными – и в интересах Китая, и народа Тибета, так что очень хорошо, что Китай дал согласие на новую встречу». 



Однако некоторые эксперты оценивают прошедшую встречу весьма критически. «Несколько странно, что переговоры были столь краткими», - отметил в беседе с Radio Australia специалист по Тибету в Колумбийском университете профессор Робби Барнетт (Robbie Barnett), добавив, что «по общим расчетам, они могли занять по крайней мере три дня». Далее Барнетт указал, что имеются кое-какие признаки, подтверждающие, что Китай использовал эти переговоры в целях PR. Он отметил, в частности, что государственное агентство Синьхуа значительно улучшило качество сообщений об этом событии, впервые указав имена участников со стороны Пекина, а также используя корректное – не в китайской версии – написание имен посланников Далай-ламы (в отношении которого агентство отказалось от ставшего традиционным оборота «клика Далая». Это, кстати, относится и к русской версии сообщения агентства. 

Возможно, считает Барнетт, внутри пекинского руководства происходит «крупный межфракционный конфликт» или же это просто опыт «тактики сдерживания, чтобы пройти через период Олимпийских игр», а затем предпринять новые репрессивные меры в тибетских регионах в ожидании смерти Далай-ламы, на которую многие пекинские ястребы надеются как на разрешение своих проблем. В Тибете, отмечает Барнетт, по разным данным, арестовано от 2 до 5 тысяч человек, а в Тибете проводится развернутая пропагандистская кампания по разоблачению «клики Далая». Журналистам и иностранцам запрещают посещать тибетские регионы Китая, а значит, пока «мы не видим там никакого развития», констатирует ученый.


В то же время, считает профессор, внушает определенную надежду появление весьма сильного движения среди китайцев, в основном живущих за рубежом и студентов, которое можно назвать «новый национализм». «Одна из ролей, которую он играет, - отмечает Барнетт, - как раз состоит в большем вовлечении китайских интеллектуалов в проблему». С другой стороны, китайские интеллектуалы начинают искать более тонкие варианты решений, которые могут быть возможны в будущем и которые будет позволено представить здесь Далай-ламе. «Так что не стоит отбрасывать всякие надежды,  - заключает он. – Если Далай-лама войдет в переговоры с китайцами, он предстанет вполне дружелюбной персоной, он сможет подвести их к непосредственному решению, которое устроит обе стороны».

http://www.portal-credo.ru/site/?act...2411&topic=550

----------


## Galina

*Представители Далай-ламы не достигли прогресса на переговорах с КНР*

08/05/2008 17:21

НЬЮ-ДЕЛИ, 8 мая - РИА Новости, Евгений Безека. Представители Далай-ламы в Индии не достигли прогресса на переговорах с властями Китая и договорились встретиться еще раз. 

Переговоры прошли в минувшие выходные в Китае. Это был первый контакт Пекина и представителей после мартовских беспорядков в Лхасе. 

"Мы отказались соглашаться по большей части пунктов переговоров", - сказали журналистам на пресс-конференции в Дхарамсале посланники духовного лидера Тибета Лоди Гьяри и Келсанг Гьялцен. 

По словам Гьяри, сторонам удалось лишь договориться провести еще одну встречу. Он добавил, что тибетское правительство в изгнании, которое базируется в Дхарамсале, считает необходимым провести новый раунд переговоров до начала Летних олимпийских игр в Пекине в августе. 

Представители Далай-ламы обвинили в беспорядках в Тибете китайские власти, которые, по их мнению, проводят неправильную политику в отношении автономии. 

"Недавний кризис в Тибете стал явным признаком глубокого недовольства и возмущения тибетцев политикой. Необходимо реально и конструктивно заняться решением законных требований тибетского народа", - сказали представители Далай-ламы. 

На переговорах они также потребовали от Китая выпустить из тюрем арестованных в ходе беспорядков тибетцев и оказать медицинскую помощь раненым. 

Беспорядки начались 10 марта в административном центре Тибетского автономного района городе Лхаса после разгона властями демонстрации, посвященной 49 годовщине восстания в Лхасе, завершившегося изгнанием Далай-ламы. Кульминация беспорядков пришлась на 14 марта, когда в результате погромов, по официальным китайским данным, погибли 19 человек, 623 получили ранения. Сторонники духовного тибетского лидера Далай-ламы заявили, что в беспорядках в Лхасе погибли не менее 100 человек. 

Согласно официальной позиции КНР, виновником и зачинщиком беспорядков выступает Далай-лама, или, как принято говорить в Китае, "клика Далай-ламы". Действия, направленные на срыв Олимпиады под протибетскими лозунгами, Китай также относит на счет Далай-ламы. Сам духовный лидер тибетского народа в своих регулярных выступлениях призывает правительство КНР выйти на путь диалога. Кроме этого, буддистский лидер Тибета подчеркивал, что не поддерживает распространяемую некоторыми общественными организациями и рядом западных политиков призывы к бойкоту летней Олимпиады в Китае из-за ситуации в Тибете. 

http://www.rian.ru/world/20080508/106916682.html

----------


## Galina

*В Непале задержаны сотни участников антикитайской демонстрации*

КАТМАНДУ, 8 мая. Власти Непала задержали около 200 участников демонстрации протеста против политики Китая в Тибете. Об этом сообщает Associated Press.

Демонстранты пытались прорваться в китайское посольство в Катманду — столице страны. Это уже не первый подобный инцидент в Непале.

17 апреля полиция Непала задержала более 500 выходцев из Тибета, устроивших митинг протеста перед посольством КНР в Катманду. Стражи правопорядка пустили в ход бамбуковые дубинки. То же самое произошло и 30 марта.

Также власти Непала следят за тем, чтобы на территории страны не устраивали акций в поддержку Тибета альпинисты. 23 апреля сообщалось, что Непал не позволил западному альпинисту установить знамя тибетской независимости на главной базе горы Джомолунгма. На самых высоких горах мира альпинист был остановлен солдатами и полицией в тот момент, когда достал из своего рюкзака знамя «Свободного Тибета». Личность альпиниста не устанавливалась, но его заставили спуститься с Джомолунгмы.

http://www.rosbalt.ru/2008/05/08/482093.html

----------


## Galina

*Туристы смогут посетить Тибет уже в июне*  

ОРЕАНДА-НОВОСТИ. Тибетский автономный район может открыться для туристов в середине июня, сообщили местные СМИ.

Председатель народного правительства Тибета Сянба Пинцо на состоявшемся в среду селекторном совещании в Лхасе потребовал от властей на местах "как можно скорее устранить негативные последствия событий в Лхасе, чтобы туризм в Тибет можно было возобновить в середине июня", передаёт Интерфакс.

Доступ туристов как из-за рубежа, так и из внутренних районов Китая был временно прекращён после известных событий в административном центре 

http://www.oreanda.ru/ru/news/200805...article299506/

----------


## Galina

*Монастырь Лабранг: монахи-участники акции протеста перед западной прессой пропали без вести*

Ситуация в монастыре Лабранг в уезде Сангчу (кит. Сиахе) сегодня резко обострилась. Тысячи бойцов Народной вооруженной полиции и Бюро общественной безопасности окружили монастырь Лабранг после ареста сотен монахов, сообщает Тибетский центр по правам человека и демократии (TCHRD).

7 мая 2008 года около пяти тысяч бойцов Народной вооруженной полиции и Бюро общественной безопасности окружили монастырь Лабранг и провели рейд без предварительного предупреждения. Во время рейда было арестовано около 140 монахов. На следующий день значительная группа монахов выступила с протестом, требуя отпустить монахов, арестованных накануне. Власти, опасаясь дальнейшей эскалации напряженности, отпустили всех монахов, помимо 18 человек. Однако монахи продолжали требовать освобождения оставшихся 18 монахов, и сегодня утром власти отпустили еще 11 из оставшихся 18 человек.

Несмотря на прибытие в монастырь значительных вооруженных формирований, монахи продолжили протестовать против властей, требуя освободить остальных семерых задержанных. Власти отказались выполнить это требование и пообещали в случае продолжения протеста применить контрмеры. Тибетский центр по правам человека и демократии опасается, что противостояние может усилиться и привести к кровопролитию, поскольку монахи Лабранга твердо намерены любой ценой добиваться освобождения своих семерых собратьев.

Монахи, участвовавшие в протесте перед западной прессой, пропали без вести

Тибетский центр по правам человека и демократии получил еще одно проверенное сообщение из Лабранга. Источник подтверждает, что двое монахов, которые принимали активное участие в акции протеста перед западными журналистами, посетившими Лабранг 7 апреля 2008 года в рамках организованного властями медиа-тура, пропали без вести. Вскоре после визита журналистов в монастырь монахи по имени Тхабкье и Цунду исчезли при неизвестных обстоятельствах. Местные тибетцы опасаются, что полиция тайно забрала их за участие в протесте, который с тал позором для правительства Китайской народной республики. Родственникам обоих монахов, обратившимся в Бюро общественной безопасности, было сказано, у Бюро нет никакой информации по этому вопросу. До сегодняшнего дня нет никаких сведений об их местонахождении, и родственники опасаются, что монахи были убиты без суда и следствия.

http://savetibet.ru/2008/05/09/tibet_labrang.html

----------


## Galina

*«Я молюсь за китайцев, за их руководство и за тех, чьи руки в крови».*

*Интервью Его Святейшества Далай-ламы журналу "Шпигель"*

Шпигель: Ваше Святейшество, вы уже получили приглашение на церемонию открытия Олимпиады в Пекине?

- Китайцы приняли другое решение: не приглашать меня, а исключить. И обвинить. Буквально вчера лхасская газета «Tibet Daily» снова напечатала резкую критику в мой адрес. Ваши коллеги, журналисты, там весьма изобретательны.

Шпигель: Среди выражений, которые они употребляли на протяжении последних недель, дайте припомнить: преступник, предатель, сепаратист и еще одно, исходившее от главы коммунистической партии Тибетского автономного района: «Волк в монашеской рясе, дьявол с человеческим лицом, но сердцем зверя». Вам больно слышать эти оскорбления?

- Отнюдь. Забудьте вы про этого «демона». Это лишь пустые слова. Если употребление таких оборотов для моего описания приносит счастье китайским чиновникам, то пусть продолжают в том же духе. Я же, со своей стороны, буду счастлив сдать свою кровь на анализ, чтобы ученые определили, человек я или зверь. 

Однако я глубоко осуждаю и считаю это серьезным нарушением прав человека, когда китайские власти принуждают тибетцев на моей родной земле, в Тибете, очернять меня и под угрозой для жизни подписывать документы, в которых они отказываются от меня.

Шпигель: Пекин не отрицает, что применяет подобный подход, называя его «кампанией по патриотическому воспитанию…»

… которая, в действительности, является нарушением свободы вероисповедания, а, следовательно, и законов Китайской народной республики. 

Шпигель: Несмотря на оскорбления – или даже одновременно с ними – китайское политическое руководство предпринимает попытки выйти на контакт с вами. Как вам кажется, есть здесь какая-то логика? И, как вы думаете, лидеры коммунистической партии действительно верят в то, что вы стоите за волнениями в Лхасе и других частях Тибета, да еще и подстегиваете тибетцев к совершению актов насилия?

Не знаю, верят они в это или нет. Но, если верят, то им стоит поехать в Осло и добиться, чтобы у меня отобрали Нобелевскую премию мира. 

Нет, конечно же, я привержен пути ненасилия, я следовал ему всю свою жизнь, и так будет всегда. Я просил китайские власти приехать сюда, в Дхарамсалу, и изучить все мои документы и речи, к которым мы предоставим им свободный доступ. А затем они смогут представить свои улики, подтверждающие вынесенные ими обвинения.

Шпигель: Но вы не можете отрицать, что помимо мирных демонстраций монахов, которые были жестоко подавлены, были также грабежи и поджоги, в которых повинна тибетская молодежь.

Полагаю, что эти случаи имели место. Я их осуждаю, и мне печально видеть, что мои собратья- тибетцы ведут себя подобным образом, хотя это, вне всякого сомнения, стало результатом глубоко укоренившегося разочарования и отчаяния людей, ощущающими себя второсортными гражданами своей страны. Но это не оправдывает насилие. 

Я вынес предложение о проведении международное расследование событий в Тибете признанным и независимым институтом. Но одно я знаю наверняка: в большинстве своем эти акты насилия совершались ни в чем не повинными тибетцами, которые прежде стали жертвой жестокости полиции и военных. Мы оплакиваем гибель более 200 тибетцев. Но у нас все равно нет полной и подробной картины того, что произошло и продолжает происходить в Тибете.

Шпигель: Откуда вы получаете информацию?

У нас мало эксклюзивных источников: иногда это звонок по мобильному телефону, иногда e-mail. Разумеется, эти новые средства связи подвергаются жесточайшей цензуре, но Пекину трудно полностью поставить их под контроль.

Шпигель: Какой была ваша реакция, когда вы получили первые сообщения о жестоких убийствах, когда увидели первые фотографии убитых?

Я рыдал. Я сидел с премьер-министром правительства в изгнании, и мы оба проливали слезы. Такое страдание, такое отчаяние. Я испытывал печаль, глубокую печаль.

Шпигель: Но не гнев?

Иногда гневное слово слетает с губ, и этого одного уже довольно. Но, нет, гнев чужд мне, потому что гнев подразумевает желание причинить вред другому. Моя вера помогает мне преодолевать подобные негативные эмоции и сохранять равновесие. Каждый из моих буддийских ритуалов – это процесс «даяния и принятия». Я принимаю на себя недоверие китайцев и посылаю им свое сострадание. Должен признаться, в последние недели не всегда давалось мне легко.

Шпигель: Вы также молитесь за китайцев, в том числе и за совершающих тяжкие преступления?

Несмотря на все мои страхи и беспокойства, я живу в мире со своим подсознанием и потому могу выполнять свои обязанности довольно спокойно. У меня нет проблем со сном. Возможно, потому, что я молюсь за китайцев. За их руководство. А также за тех, у кого руки запачканы кровью.

Шпигель: Но вы не только молитесь за китайцев. Недавно вы также провели с ними переговоры, через своих посланников. Эти эмиссары только что вернулись в Дхарамсалу, чтобы отчитаться перед вами относительно ряда дискуссий, которые они провели с представителями КНР в Шэньжэне. Как вы оцениваете эту встречу?

В ходе это неформальной однодневной встречи два моих посланника и их китайские партнеры договорились о проведении седьмого раунда официальных переговоров в самое ближайшее время. Их дата будет определена на днях, после взаимных консультаций. 

Встреча выявила существенные разногласия в понимании причин и природы недавних волнений в Тибете. Но, несмотря на расхождение во взглядах, обе стороны проявили готовность искать взаимоприемлемый подход к устранению существующих в Тибете проблем.

Шпигель: Это скорее напоминает обсуждение процедурных вопросов. 

Обе стороны также вынесли конкретные предложения, которые могут стать основой для официальных переговоров в рамках следующего раунда.

Шпигель: Вы расцениваете это как прогресс? 

Мы должны искать правду, опираясь на факты, как любил говорить Дэн Сяопин, и был абсолютно прав. В любом случае, на этот раз общее настроение было благожелательным. Противоположная сторона заняла уважительную, а не агрессивную позицию. Однако мы по-прежнему далеки от прорыва. Недавняя встреча в Шэньжэне была всего-навсего диалогом, но, по меньшей мере, китайская сторона заранее выразила свой интерес к этому диалогу как к встрече с представителями Далай-ламы и объявила об этом в прессе.

Шпигель: Многие полагают, что Пекин вынес это предложение о диалоге исключительно по причинам тактического характера, чтобы остановить волну международной критики в отношении своего поведения в Тибете, выиграть время накануне Олимпийских игр и защитить себя от протестов. И чтобы суметь сказать западным лидерам: видите, мы ведем переговоры. Неужели вы попались на удочку руководства китайской компартии?

Конечно, переговоры ради переговоров бессмысленны. Меня интересуют только серьезные обсуждения, затрагивающие самую суть проблем. Такие обсуждения я приветствую от всего сердца и безо всяких оговорок. Но они должны проводиться так, чтобы информация о них была прозрачной для внешнего мира – довольно уже тайных переговоров за закрытыми дверями. 

Естественно, международное давление на Пекин принесло свои плоды. И я буду лишь рад, если любое свободное общество, в особенности Германия, продолжит оказывать давление. Весь мир должен прийти нам на помощь. Китайцы крайне озабочены своей репутацией на международной арене. 

Шпигель: А чего именно вы хотите от Китая?

Китай должен, в конце концов, признать, что тибетская проблема существует. Это должно стать главной темой следующих переговоров, о которых мы только что договорились. В отличие от протестов прежних лет, на этот раз народные волнения затронули не только Лхасу и так называемый Тибетский автономный район. Протесты охватили все тибетоязычные части Китая. Даже тибетские студенты в Пекине выступили с демонстрациями. Подобный всеобщий и полный отказ от китайской компартии и ее политики нельзя попросту проигнорировать. Пекин должен знать, что что-то чудовищно не так в последние 50 лет.

Шпигель: Что?

Все, что они пытались предпринять. Репрессии и пытки не принесли ничего хорошего Тибету, и политическое перевоспитание провалилось. Навязывание собственных политических доктрин и переселение все большего и большего числа ханьских китайцев в Тибет не помогло заткнуть рот тибетцам. Тогда лидеры компартии в Пекине попробовали применить программы по улучшению уровня жизни и принялись закачивать деньги в проекты по развитию инфраструктуры, но обнаружили, что тибетцы ценят свою культурную независимость и духовность гораздо больше. После долгих лет репрессий тибетцы попросту не верят китайцам. Теперь люди у власти в Пекине, эти девять членов Политбюро, чьи решения влияют на жизнь 1,3 миллиарда людей, стоят на распутье. Я надеюсь, что они выберут качественно новую политику, реалистичную политику.

Шпигель: В чем вы видите потенциальное решение? И какое направление, на ваш взгляд, выберет Пекин?

Наша политика, направленная на предоставление Тибету обширной автономии, открывает наилучшие перспективы. У тибетцев должно быть право принимать решения по всем вопросам, имеющим отношение к культуре, религии и окружающей среде. Это нечто совершенно иное, нежели статус независимого государства. В соответствии с международным законодательством, этот новый Тибет будет оставаться частью Китайской народной республики, которая по-прежнему будет определять внешнюю политику и отвечать за безопасность региона. Если Пекин согласится на такую модель, то я могу гарантировать вам, что у нас больше не будет народных волнений и такого кризиса, какой мы наблюдаем на сегодняшний день. Это один из вариантов, позитивный вариант. 

Шпигель: А что, есть и негативный?

Есть риск, что китайское руководство считает, что у него больше нет шансов усмирить Тибет и что оно навсегда утратило доверие тибетцев. В то же время, китайцы хотят полностью контролировать землю с таким богатыми природными ресурсами. В этом случае они будут подавлять наш народ с еще большей жестокостью, постепенно превращая его в незначительное меньшинство на собственной земле. Вариант номер два – Тибет для ханьких китайцев. Это будет означать конец диалога с нами и прекращение всех мер, направленных на построение доверия.

Шпигель: Какой путь скорее всего выберет Пекин? Будет ли это ощущаться 20 июня, когда вызвавший столько противоречий олимпийский огонь будет пронесен через тибетскую столицу, что потенциально может привести к новым демонстрациям?

Я уже советовал своим соотечественникам в Лхасе и в других местах, включая Сан-Франциско, не проводить демонстраций против олимпийского огня. Не знаю, что это даст. Возможно, я сделаю еще одно обращение. Китайцы постоянно обвиняют меня в саботаже Олимпийских игр и олимпийской эстафеты. По правде говоря, я с самого начала приветствовал идею предоставления Пекину права принимать игры.

Шпигель: Многие тибетцы видят в подъеме факела на гору Эверест, священную для тибетцев, а также в проложенном маршруте через Лхасу, которая проходит через штаб-квартиру вашего правительства, дворец Поталу, провокацию. Вам так не кажется?

Если бы времена были поспокойнее, я бы не расстраивался по этому поводу. Но сейчас я понимаю протестующих, хотя, конечно, не поддерживаю их. Я также посоветовал организаторам так называемого марша мира отсюда, из Дхарамсалы, и до границы с Китайской народной республикой отказаться от своих планов, поскольку это может привести к столкновениям с вооруженными пограничниками. Но я могу лишь советовать, я не могу насаждать свои взгляды. Надеюсь, китайцы не воспользуются этим для того, чтобы устроить новое кровопролитие.

Шпигель: Ваш ненасильственный путь теряет поддержку среди ваших соотечественников в изгнании, хотя они и продолжают почитать вас как символ Тибета. Бойцы Тибетского молодежного конгресса, настаивающие на борьбе за независимость, набирают очки. Китайское руководство недавно объявило Тибетский молодежный конгресс «террористической организацией».

Конечно, я понимаю нетерпеливость молодости. Но у них нет концепции, только эмоции. Я знаком с этими фантазиями уже много лет, и давно лелею надежду, что они растворятся. Даже если оставить в стороне вопросы нравственного характера, что будет означать такой путь? Что тибетцы должны взять в руки оружие для достижения независимости? Какое оружие и где они его получат? От моджахедов в Пакистане? И даже если мы получим оружие, как мы доставим его в Тибет? И когда начнется война за независимость, придут нам на помощь американцы? Или немцы?

Шпигель: Конечно, нет. Но, тем не менее, некоторые тибетцы полагают, что вы слишком уж готовы к компромиссам. Ваш пример для подражания, Махатма Ганди, проповедовал ненасильственное сопротивление и гражданское неповиновение. Отказ идти на сотрудничество с оккупантами и провокационные марши по всей стране представлялись ему правильным решением.

Вы правы. Однако есть одно большое отличие: Ганди мог оспаривать свое дело в суде. А вы попробуйте сделать это в Лхасе. Британские империалисты вели себя довольно дурно, но они не идут ни в какое сравнение с сегодняшними китайцами – они гораздо хуже. И к тому же я полагаю, что голодовка, приводящая к смерти, есть неприемлемый акт насилия. У вас нет никакого шанса добиться чего-либо от китайцев подобными методами.

Шпигель: Вы выносите довольно обширные обвинения в адрес Китайской народной республики. Китай, безусловно, не является конституционным государством. Но есть и безошибочные признаки медленного становления гражданского общества: смелые журналисты, юристы и защитники окружающей среды. И экономический прогресс, достигнутый Китаем, феноменален.

Это правда. Вы должны знать, что я – горячий поклонник «гармоничного общества», которое сейчас продвигает партийное руководство. Но слова должны подтверждаться на деле. Я, безусловно, испытываю оптимизм в отношении будущего Китая в долгосрочной перспективе. Трудно силой сдерживать людей на протяжении долгого времени, как показали нам примеры Советского Союза и стран Восточной Европы. Китайское общество сегодня уже приходит в движение, что привело к многочисленным позитивным переменам. Китайцы вновь открывают для себя религию. Бывший партийный лидер Цзян Цзэминь – буддист, и бывший премьер министр Чжу Жунцзы. Многие бизнесмены и артисты также начали проявлять интерес к буддизму. 

Интереснейшие и, безусловно, нонконформистские эссе с критикой действующего режима появляются в Интернете. Это может привести к росту симпатии и солидарности с делом борьбы за Тибет. 

Шпигель: Вы скучаете по дому? По Тибету?

По дому? Нет. Дом – это место, где ты чувствуешь себя «дома» и где тебя тепло принимают. Это я могу сказать, конечно, про Индию, но также и про Швейцарию, Соединенные Штаты… и Германию, которую я очень люблю.

Шпигель: Вы отбросили надежду снова увидеть Лхасу, дворец Поталу, где вы выросли и правили страной?

Нет, отнюдь. Я настроен оптимистично. Думаю, однажды я сумею туда вернуться.

Шпигель: Когда и на каких условиях?

Я уже считаю себя наполовину в отставке. Ежедневной деятельностью правительства уже занимается кабинет, возглавляемый премьер-министром Самдонгом Ринпоче, который был избран в изгнании демократическим путем. Через несколько лет я хотел бы полностью уйти в отставку.

Шпигель: Вы недавно сказали, в дни пика насилия в Лхасе и воинствующих протестов здесь, в Дхарамсале: «Если ситуация выйдет из-под контроля, тогда мне останется единственный выбор – полностью отойти от дел». Некоторые интерпретируют ваше замечание как открытую угрозу радикалам из молодежного конгресса, что они больше не могут рассчитывать на вашу поддержку. Другие увидели в них скрытую угрозу китайскому руководству, намек на то, что это их последний и наилучший шанс найти компромиссное решение.

Я сказал то, что сказал. Я жду возвращения к жизни простого монаха… Хотя, пожалуй, в моих словах было определенное предупреждение в том смысле, о котором вы упомянули. 

Шпигель: Китайцы потребуют от вас новых уступок, прежде чем они приступят к одному только рассмотрению вашего возвращения в Лхасу. Ведь, в конце концов, вы беретесь выступать от лица всех тибетцев и призываете к обширной автономии, к Большому Тибету, который будет включать нынешний Тибетский автономный район и частично другие провинции – Цинхай…

Где я родился… 

Шпигель: Сычуань, Гансу и Юннань, то есть почти четверть земель Китайской народной республики.

Я чувствую моральную ответственность говорить от имени 6 миллионов тибетцев, и свободы и право на сохранение культуры должны распространяться на всех тибетцев, как это указано в Конституции.

Шпигель: И вы готовы уйти с поста Далай-ламы, передав другим свой религиозный и политический сан и связанные с ним обязательства?

Я не буду играть политической роли и сколько-нибудь ощутимой духовной роли. Когда придет день моего возвращения, когда плюрализм, свобода мнений и нормы гражданского общества в какой-то степени вернутся в Тибет, я передам все исторические полномочия местному правительству.

Шпигель: Вы станете последним Далай-ламой? До какой степени вы будете вовлечены в процесс выбора своего преемника?

Мы обсуждали этот вопрос с группой высокопоставленных лам здесь, в Дхарамсале, на днях. Существует много различных моделей, но ключевым фактором должна быть воля тибетского народа. Я уже рассматриваю идею проведения референдума по этому вопросу. Все возможно: конклав, как в католической церкви; женщина в качестве моего преемника; отмена института Далай-лам и даже два Далай-ламы, поскольку коммунистическая партия, как это ни поразительно, берет на себя право утверждать реинкарнации.

Шпигель: Какой сценарий представляется вам наиболее вероятным?

Ко мне обратились с единогласной просьбой участвовать в выборе моего преемника и сохранить институт. Но я надеюсь, что у нас впереди еще много времени, и у меня есть еще 10 или даже 20 лет, чтобы подумать об этом. Конечно, если к тому времени мы все еще будем в изгнании, то мой преемник, скорее всего, будет найден где-нибудь в Индии. И уж точно за пределами Тибета.

Шпигель: Вы много путешествуете…

…и я собираюсь еще долго продолжать в том же духе. Даже если я вернусь в Лхасу, то продолжу путешествовать. Я считаю себя гражданином мира, и меня очень интересуют отношения между наукой и буддизмом. Моя главная цель – пропаганда основополагающих общечеловеческих ценностей и обмен между религиями. И только потом – Тибет.

Шпигель: На следующей неделе вы приедете в Германию на несколько дней – в страну, которую посещаете часто.

Да, мне очень нравится бывать в вашей стране. Я буду выступать с лекциями и, возможно, встречусь с некоторыми политиками. 

Шпигель: Канцлер будет в это время в Латинской Америке, но Норберт Ламмерт, председатель германского бундестага, и Юрген Руттгерс, глава немецкой земли Северный Рейн-Вестфалия, скорее всего, пожелают встретиться с вами.

Что ж, будем надеяться, что китайцы смогут на этот раз воздержаться от своих протестов.

Шпигель: Вы знаете, что вы особенно популярны в Германии, и больше немцев считает именно вас примером для подражания, а не папу римского, немца по происхождению?

Это я не могу комментировать. Я испытываю чувство стыда.

Шпигель: Ваше Святейшество, мы благодарим вас за это интервью.

С Далай-ламой беседовали Эрик Фоллат и Падма Рао
Дхарамсала, Индия
Шпигель

Перевод Юлия Жиронкина

http://savetibet.ru/2008/05/14/dalai...interview.html

----------


## Galina

*Тибетская проблема Китая*

*Только компромисс и переговоры могут восстановить спокойствие и сохранить для мира древнюю цивилизацию*

_2008-05-16 / Александр Владимирович Лукин - директор Центра исследований Восточной Азии и ШОС МГИМО (У) МИД России, доктор исторических наук._

Недавние события в Тибете, где произошли самые массовые антикитайские беспорядки за последние два десятилетия, свидетельствуют о серьезном провале в национальной политике Пекина. Сам факт этих беспорядков, причем произошедших в столь неподходящее с точки зрения Пекина время – незадолго до долгожданной Олимпиады, которой в Китае придают гипертрофированно большое значение как свидетельству всемирного признания успехов КНР, и та волна протестных акций во многих странах, которая сопровождает подготовку Олимпиады, – все это напомнило миру и самим пекинским руководителям, что Тибет – это проблема, причем проблема, которая пока не решается или решается неверно. В чем же истоки и суть этой проблемы? 


*Данники Срединной империи* 

Китайская Народная Республика сегодня – многонациональное государство. Из более чем 1,3 млрд. его населения (оценка 2007 года) около 92% составляют ханьцы (китайцы), но оставшиеся 8% – это еще 55 национальностей, из которых тибетцев около 5,5 млн. Тибетцы – народ тибет-бирманской группы, по языку, культуре, религии, традициям и даже внешнему виду они значительно отличаются от ханьцев. Для наиболее многочисленных национальностей Китая созданы пять автономных районов: Тибетский, Синьцзян-Уйгурский, Гуанси-Чжуанский, Нинся-Хуэйский и Внутренняя Монголия. Но не все тибетцы, а лишь немногим более половины их живут в Тибетском автономном районе, остальные же – в более мелких национальных образованиях, входящих в ближайшие провинции КНР. Так произошло потому, что около половины исторического Тибета не входит в состав ТАР. 

На протяжении многовековой истории статус Тибета менялся. С VII по IX век н.э. это было крупное независимое государство, управлявшееся местными правителями, затем наступил период раздробленности. В XIII–XIV веках Тибет вместе с Китаем вошел в состав Монгольской империи. Его культурное влияние было столь велико, что монголы приняли тибетской буддизм. (Между прочим, эту религию сегодня исповедуют кроме самих монголов еще и несколько народов России – буряты, тувинцы и калмыки.) В дальнейшем Тибет находился в различной степени зависимости от китайских династий. 

Чаще всего он платил Китаю дань, то есть входил в уникальную систему китайского миропорядка как данническое образование. Дело в том, что, согласно традиционной китайской политической теории, Китай, то есть единственное государство, находящееся в центре мира и отличающееся высокой культурой, не стремилось к физическому присоединению соседних территорий и населявших их «варварских» народов. Он шел на это лишь тогда, когда оттуда исходила реальная угроза для его безопасности. В других же случаях Срединной империи было достаточно формального признания своего культурного и политического превосходства – признания, выражающегося в периодическом принесении дани ко двору китайского императора. 

Дань эта имела не материальное, но символическое, ритуальное значение (за «правильное поведение» варвары часто одаривались подарками, которые были ценнее самой дани, но варварский посол должен был совершить унизительную церемонию «коутоу» – девять раз пасть в ноги китайскому императору). В самих «варварских» государствах приношение дани часто считалось формальностью, необходимой для того, чтобы избежать неприятностей в отношениях с мощным соседом, а иногда это был инструмент для развития торговли. Но все это не означало вхождения в состав Китая. Достаточно сказать, что данниками Китая на протяжении Средних веков были Япония, Корея, Вьетнам, Бирма, а порой китайские императоры записывали в данники и Россию с другими европейскими государствами. Поэтому вхождение в китайскую данническую систему вряд ли может считаться доказательством территориальной принадлежности Китаю. 

В период династии Цин (1644–1911) зависимость Тибета от Китая усилилась, значительное влияние получили два цинских чиновника, постоянно находившихся в Лхасе. Впрочем, тогда сам Китай был захвачен маньчжурами. После китайской революции 1911 года в условиях смуты и раздробленности Тибет практически был самостоятельным, хотя находившееся у власти в Китае правительство партии Гоминьдан всегда считало его частью Китая. 

К тому времени в Тибете сложилась уникальная система управления. Духовным и светским лидером в одном лице стал далай-лама, глава наиболее многочисленной буддистской школы «гелугпа» («желтых шапок»), один из «живых будд» (таких в Тибете несколько тысяч), постоянно перерождающийся бодхисатва Авалокитешвара, правивший из Лхасы. Вторым по значению лидером в тибетской иерархии стал панчен-лама, живший в городе Шигадзе, – перерождение самого Будды Амитабы. Два главных ламы Китая находятся в сложных религиозно-политических отношениях между собой – они подтверждают истинность перерождения друг друга, то есть играют ключевую роль в сложной системе передачи власти. 

*Под властью пекинских коммунистов* 

Придя к власти в 1949 году, лидеры КПК решили восстановить власть над Тибетом. Однако они предпочли сделать это без применения военной силы: в 1951 году представители тибетского правительства подписали в Пекине соглашение «О мерах по мирному освобождению Тибета». Согласно 17 пунктам этого документа, Тибету предоставлялась автономия во внутренних делах и сохранялась прежняя система управления во главе с далай-ламой, а центральное правительство получало право держать в Тибете войска, охранять внешнюю границу и вести внешнюю политику. 

Первое время соглашение соблюдалось, однако вскоре коммунистические реформы докатились до населенных тибетцами соседних китайских провинций. Возмущенные нарушением векового уклада жизни, они начали бороться против нововведений. Постепенно волнения перекинулись на территории, находившиеся под властью Лхасы. Отношения между Пекином и Лхасой стали крайне напряженными. В 1959 году в день китайского Нового года Далай-лама XIV был приглашен на празднование в китайскую воинскую часть. Заподозрив неладное, жители Лхасы окружили его дворец, чтобы воспрепятствовать «похищению» своего лидера. Началось антикитайское восстание, которое было жестоко подавлено армией Пекина. Сам далай-лама и многие его сторонники бежали горными тропами в Индию, где образовали тибетское правительство в изгнании. В 1965 году был создан Тибетский автономный район, в котором тибетцы допускаются в основном лишь в исполнительные и представительные органы государственной власти. В обладающих реальной властью партийных органах тибетцев практически нет (по крайней мере, я их не встречал). Все секретари КПК в ТАР всегда были ханьцами. 

В отличие от Далай-ламы XIV, Панчен-лама X не отправился в изгнание, но пытался сотрудничать с Пекином. Тем не менее в 1964 году он был отправлен в тюрьму, где провел 14 лет. Выйдя на свободу, он старался использовать свое влияние для сохранения тибетской культуры. Несмотря на занимаемую им должность заместителя председателя Постоянного комитета Всекитайского собрания народных представителей, панчен-лама смог лишь один раз, в 1989 году, посетить Тибет, где его встретили как героя. Вскоре он умер от сердечного приступа. Нового панчен-ламу, согласно традиции, как и любого другого «живого Будду», нужно было найти среди тибетских детей. Чтобы определить, что это именно он, специальная комиссия должна была установить, что кандидат удовлетворяет ряду условий: родился в положенном регионе, узнал вещи умершего панчен-ламы и т.п. В 1995 году далай-лама объявил в Индии о том, что кандидат найден. Это был шестилетний мальчик по имени Гедхуна Чокьи Ньима. Китайское правительство отреагировало немедленно и «выбрало» своего панчен-ламу, мальчика Гьяйлцэну Норбу, а Гедхун Чокьи Ньима был взят «под защиту» властями КНР, его местонахождение с тех пор неизвестно. Тибетская оппозиция называет его «самым молодым в мире политическим заключенным». 

*Свет и тени прогресса* 

Во время «культурной революции» культура Тибета была практически полностью уничтожена. Из примерно трех тысяч монастырей (в которых концентрировалась тибетская образованность) все, за исключением трех, были разрушены. Конечно, и другие районы Китая тоже пережили подобные разрушения, однако в национальных районах они, естественно, воспринимались как совершенные ханьцами. Первый раз я приехал в Тибет в 1985 году, еще студентом, сразу после того, как он был открыт для посещения иностранцами. Я думаю, только Хиросима после бомбардировки выглядела ужаснее. В то же время атмосфера была довольно свободной. Район был открыт для индивидуальных посещений, власти не препятствовали жителям выражать свои чувства по отношению к далай-ламе, портреты которого можно было встретить повсюду. В 1989 году в Тибете произошли серьезные беспорядки. Кстати, секретарем парткома ТАР тогда был нынешний китайский лидер Ху Цзиньтао, который принял решительные меры по их подавлению. 

Уроки тех событий были восприняты пекинским руководством своеобразно. Было решено прекратить переговоры с далай-ламой, которые велись до этого, и запретить всякие упоминания о нем в Тибете. Были также запрещены индивидуальные посещения Тибета иностранцами, туристы могли поехать туда только в составе группы в сопровождении представителей китайских туркомпаний. В то же время лидеры КПК, по-марксистски уверенные, что все конфликты в конечном счете имеют экономическую основу, еще более решительно повели регион к современной цивилизации. 

Побывав в Тибете в августе прошлого года, я увидел результаты этой политики. ТАР покрылся современными дорогами, мостами и тоннелями, проведена здесь и первая, самая высокогорная в мире железная дорога. Лхаса, где в 80-е годы было всего два-три современных здания, превратилась в стандартный провинциальный китайский городок с некоторыми тибетскими вкраплениями. Многие храмы (хотя и далеко не все) восстановили, но по ним ходят, посмеиваясь и громко разговаривая, толпы китайских туристов, которые считают далекую окраину отсталой и дикой. Даже в небольших городках появились китайские кварталы, которые, впрочем, отделены от тибетских (тибетские эмигранты обвиняют Пекин в намеренном заселении Тибета ханьцами). Тот ли это путь к прогрессу, по которому хотят идти сами тибетцы? Нынешние беспорядки – ответ на этот вопрос

*Гонконг как образец* 

Китайский план по развитию Тибета при одновременном насаждении там китайских ценностей и дискредитации «живых Будд», которых сами тибетцы считают истинными духовными лидерами, с самого начала таил в себе противоречия. Новая образованная элита оказалась еще более радикальной, чем возглавляемые далай-ламой умеренные эмигранты, которые не выступают за независимость, а лишь требуют реальной автономии, подобной той, что была гарантирована соглашением 1951 года. Недовольство тибетцев понятно – как можно убедить целый народ, что его боги и святые должны назначаться в Пекине? Еще труднее убедить в этом буддистов из других стран, которые к Пекину вообще не имеют никакого отношения. А именно это и пытаются сделать в китайской столице, где 1 сентября 2007 года Госуправление по делам религий ввело в действие положение, согласно которому все перерождения подлежат утверждению госорганами КНР. 

Очевидно, что попытки вытравить из сознания тибетцев почитание далай-ламы обречены на провал. «Где же у вас портрет далай-ламы?» – спросил я монаха в одном монастыре. «Он здесь», – ответил он, достав медальон из-под рясы. 

Сегодня китайские власти явно выжидают, пока нынешний Далай-лама XIV, которому уже за 70, отойдет в мир иной. Тогда можно будет «выбрать» своего, лояльного далая. Но навязать его тибетцам, так же как и фальшивого панчена, вряд ли удастся. Гораздо разумнее было бы вернуться к условиям соглашения 1951 года, которое давало Тибету примерно те же права, что сегодня предоставлены Гонконгу. Причем, как и в случае с Гонконгом, права Центра можно записать в соответствующем документе, который гарантировал бы права проживающих на сегодняшний день в Тибете ханьцев, оговорил бы состав представительного органа (обеспечив там большинство, дружественно настроенное по отношению к Пекину) и порядок назначения приемлемого для Пекина главы администрации. Можно сделать и так, что далай-лама, вернувшись в Лхасу, будет играть исключительно духовную, а не политическую роль, потребовать от него других уступок. Но для всего этого необходимо начать серьезные переговоры. 

Подобное решение, основанное на взаимном компромиссе, успокоило бы ситуацию и сохранило бы для мира уникальную цивилизацию. В противном случае Тибет ожидают периодические беспорядки, приводящие ко все новым и новым жертвам и значительно подрывающие международный авторитет Китая.

http://www.ng.ru/ideas/2008-05-16/11_tibet.html

----------


## Galina

*Храм Джоканг вновь открыт через два месяца после волнений в Лхасе - Синьхуа*

Самый священный буддийский храм Тибета вновь открылся в пятницу, через два месяца после массовых народных волнений в тибетских регионах, в результате которых власти закрыли ряд важнейших монастырей, сообщает AP со ссылкой на государственные средства массовой информации КНР.

Храм Джоканг в самом сердце Лхасы находился под усиленной охраной служб безопасности после мирных протестов буддийских монахов против китайского режима 10 марта, которые переросли в народные волнения по всей территории исторического Тибета. Полиция и вооруженные силы быстро окружили храм Джоканг и три крупнейших монастыря Лхасы - Сера, Дрепунг и Ганден, и спецслужбы приступили к выяснению, кто из монахов причастен к протестам.

Возмущенные действиями властей монахи нарушили организованный правительством пресс-тур в Джоканг, заявив журналистам, что все 117 монахов силой удерживались в храме с сначала протестов, и охрана была снята лишь в тот день, когда прибыли журналисты. «То, что говорит правительство, - ложь», - кричал один из монахов.

Зарубежные правозащитные группы выразили обеспокоенность судьбой монахов. Назначенный китайскими властями вице-губернатор дал обещание, что монахов не будут наказывать за их вмешательство в пресс-тур.

Официальное агентство «Синьхуа», заявившее в пятницу об открытии Джоканга, воздержалось от прямых цитат кого-либо из китайских чиновников и каких-либо разъяснений причин открытия храма и судьбы его монахов. Агентство указало лишь, что в течение 3,5 часов работы храма его посетили 400 верующих и 40 туристов.

В субботу утром телефон храма не отвечал, передает AP.

http://savetibet.ru/2008/05/17/jokhang.html

----------


## Galina

*Тибетцы в Индии и Непале провели молебны в память о жертвах землетрясения в Китае*

Духовный лидер тибетского буддизма Его Святейшество Далай-лама, находящийся с пятидневным визитом в Германии, заявил, что испытывает глубокую печаль, думая о жертвах недавнего землетрясении в провинции Сычуань.

«Как только мы услышали о землетрясении и увидели фотографии, мы все ощутили глубокую печаль», - сказал духовный лидер на пресс-конференции по прилету во Франкфурт 15 мая.

Днем раньше в главном храме индийского города Дхарамсала, где расположена резиденция Далай-ламы, состоялся молебен о жертвах землетрясения в Китае. Большой молебен, который провели монахи монастыря Намгьял, был организован департаментом религии и культуры Центральной тибетской администрации.

«Монахи прочитали молитвы о хороших перерождениях всех тех китайцев, которые погибли в этом стихийном бедствии», - отметил Церинг Дхондуп, секретарь департамента религии и культуры.

15 мая около двухсот тибетцев, проживающих в Непале, собрались на Майтигар Мандала в Катманду, чтобы прочесть молитвы в память о жертвах землетрясения в Сычуани. Непальская полиция вмешалась в проведение церемонии, принудив тибетцев снять футболки и повязки с лозунгами «Сохраним Тибет!», «Перестаньте обвинять Далай-ламу» и «Нет убийствам в Тибете». Участники молебна выполнили требования полиции, которая позволила тибетцам завершить церемонию.

http://savetibet.ru/2008/05/17/tibetan_prayers.html

----------


## Galina

*Премьер-министр Тибетского правительства в изгнании: новый раунд переговоров состоится в июне*

Новый раунд переговоров между посланниками Далай-ламы и представителями КНР ожидается в середине июня, сообщил в субботу премьер-министр Тибетского правительства в изгнании.

Беседуя с журналистами в Стокгольме, премьер-министр Самдонг Ринпоче озвучил свои надежды на то, что китайское руководство «проявит серьезное отношение к диалогу», сообщает АР.

Точная дата и место переговоров еще не определены, отметил премьер-министр, прибывший в Швецию для участия в «Неделе Тибета», которая открывается в понедельник.

Самдонг Ринпоче заявил, что главной темой нового раунда переговоров будут «репрессивные меры» Китая в Тибете, а также требование со стороны Тибетского правительства в изгнании отпустить политзаключенных.

По его словам, существует риск нового восстания, поскольку политика Китая в регионе нисколько не способствовала повышению стабильности. 

Посланники Далай-ламы встречались с представителями КНР в начале этого месяца в китайском городе Шэньжэнь. Несмотря на серьезные разногласия по важным вопросам, обе стороны продемонстрировали готовность к поиску общих подходов к их решению, отметил в своем заявлении по возвращению из Шэньжэня посланник Далай-ламы Лоди Гьяри.

«Мы приветствуем недавнее заявление председателя Ху Цзиньтао, отметившего, что его правительство настроено «серьезно» в отношении диалога и что Его Святейшество Далай-лама также придерживается «честного и серьезного» подхода», - заявил Гьяри после встречи с представителями Единого фронта ЦК Компартии Китая.

По его мнению, заявление подобного рода вселяет воодушевление в эти дни, «когда мы все чаще сталкиваемся со скептическим отношением к искренности Китая в деле урегулирования тибетского вопроса посредством диалога».

Юлия Жиронкина

http://savetibet.ru/2008/05/19/tibet..._minister.html

----------


## Galina

*Американские раввины призвали всех еврейских спортсменов к бойкоту Олимпиады в Китае*

Ноам Орбах, "Гаарец", 19.05.2008 


На протяжении истории еврейский народ сопровождали массы мифов, однако никто и никогда не утверждал, что мы сильны в спорте. Поэтому можно смело предположить, что если евреи не будут участвовать в Олимпийских играх, это вряд ли вызовет заметную реакцию. Однако, откуда вообще взялась эта идея, о которой мир не слыхал с Берлинской Олимпиады 1936 года? 

Идея Олимпийских игр без евреев родилась в воспаленных мозгах американских еврейских лидеров. 175 раввинов из разных течений, включая также лидера реформистов, подписали петицию с призывом ко всем евреям во всем мире отказаться от участия в Пекинской Олимпиаде. Причины следующие: поддержка Китаем суданского правительства, Тибет и "лишение китайских граждан основных прав и свобод". Есть еще одно обоснование бойкота: КНР поставляет ракеты Сирии и Ирану, а также "проводит дружественную политику" по отношению к ХАМАСу. . . http://cursorinfo.co.il/news/pressa/...5/19/article3/

----------


## Ersh

Духовный лидер буддистов Тибета Далай-лама XIV, находящийся сейчас с визитом в ФРГ, не исключает, что при определенных обстоятельствах он мог бы посетить Олимпиаду в Пекине. Условием для этого, по его словам, является изменение политики китайских властей и улучшение ситуации в Тибете. "Если после этого я получу официальное приглашение, то буду очень счастлив", - заявил сегодня Далай-лама в интервью немецкой газете "Bild", сообщает DW-Word.

В программе визита тибетского лидера запланирована встреча с министром экономического сотрудничества и развития Хайдемари Вичорек-Цойль (СДПГ). Между тем китайские власти уже заявили о возможных негативных последствиях этой встречи для германо-китайских отношений.

В графике министра иностранных дел Франка-Вальтера Штайнмайера (СДПГ) для встречи с Далай-ламой не нашлось свободного времени, за что он бы подвергнут острой критике со стороны ряда ведущих представителей Христианско-демократического союза (ХДС). Канцлер Германии Ангела Меркель (ХДС) в данный момент находится в Латинской Америке.

Ни в один из четырех дней пребывания в Германии Далай-ламы времени встретиться с тибетским лидером не найдут ни глава немецкого МИДа, ни президент ФРГ. Это известие спровоцировало ссору между членами правящей коалиции.

Встречей с Далай-ламой в сентябре 2007 года, напоминает DW-World, Меркель навлекла на себя не только гнев Пекина, но и критику со стороны министра иностранных дел социал-демократа Франка-Вальтера Штайнмайера. Глава немецкого МИДа посчитал, что за эту аудиенцию Германии пришлось заплатить слишком высокую цену: отношения между Берлином и Пекином тогда резко охладились.

Уже после начала тибетского кризиса Меркель заявила, что готова принимать у себя Далай-ламу и в будущем. Однако предстоящий визит тибетского лидера совпал с поездкой канцлера по Латинской Америке. Попытка Далай-ламы добиться аудиенции у Штайнмайера, который одновременно является вице-канцлером ФРГ, не увенчалась успехом. Гостю отказано "в связи с переполненным графиком" министра.

Это решение не преминули раскритиковать соратники Меркель - представители консервативных партий ХДС и ХСС. "Своим поведением министр иностранных дел может создать у китайцев впечатление, что тема прав человека не является приоритетом правительства ФРГ, - заявил в этой связи газете Welt am Sonntag премьер-министр земли Гессен Роланд Кох. - И это - несмотря на четкий сигнал, поданный канцлером Ангелой Меркель".

Председатель ХСС Эрвин Хубер сообщил изданию, что ожидал от Штайнмайера "больше гражданского мужества". Глава фракции ХДС/ХСС Фолькер Каудер заявил, что встретится с Далай-ламой, поскольку он, в отличие от Штайнмайера, "непременно хотел бы поддержать Далай-ламу в его стремлении защитить свободу и культурную идентичность тибетцев".

Однопартийцы Штайнмайера упрекают консерваторов в попытке использовать ситуацию для того, чтобы спровоцировать ссору в коалиции и повысить свой внутриполитический рейтинг. Вице-премьер СДПГ Вальтер Колобов назвал заявления партнеров по коалиции "неприемлемыми и передергивающими факты" и напомнил, что именно Франк-Вальтер Штайнмайер одним из первых призвал официальный Пекин вступить с тибетцами в диалог.

Как отмечает DW-World, критики из ХДС/ХСС оставили без внимания тот факт, что в аудиенции Далай-ламе отказал не только социал-демократ Штайнмайер, но и консерватор Хорст Кёлер. Президент ФРГ также не нашел времени для встречи с лидером тибетцев. "Во внешнеполитических вопросах президент согласовывает свои решения с правительством", - сообщила пресс-секретарь Кёлера

http://www.newsru.com/religy/16may2008/dalai.html

----------


## Galina

*В Дхарамсале скорбят по жертвам землетрясения*

19 мая в Цуглакханге (главном храме) в Дхарамсале состоялся большой молебен по жертвам землетрясения в китайской провинции Сычуань и по тибетцам, ставшим жертвами жестокого подавления восстаний, прошедших в Тибете с марта этого года. Молебен, организованный региональным отделением Комитета тибетской солидарности, провели монахи монастыря Намгьял.

По последним сообщениям центрального новостного агентства Китая число жертв землетрясения в 7,8 балла, прокатившегося по нескольким областям провинции Сычуань 12 мая, достигло 32 000 человек. В сообщении также говорится, что в ближайшие дни количество погибших еще возрастет. По некоторым прогнозам число смертей может превысить 50 тысяч.

«Центральная тибетская администрация и весь тибетский народ в изгнании искренне соболезнуют семьям жертв землетрясения в Сычуане и выражают солидарность с китайским народом в эту минуту горя и печали», - сказал спикер тибетского парламента в изгнании Карма Чопхел.

Катастрофическое по своей разрушительной силе землетрясение случилось всего за несколько месяцев до открытия Олимпийских игр в Пекине. Оно произошло в тот момент, когда китайское правительство принимает самые жесткие меры для подавления выступлений протеста в Тибете. Протесты против китайского правления начались в тибетской столице Лхасе 10 марта и затем распространились на другие области Тибетского автономного района (ТАР). В ответ китайское правительство быстро подтянуло в регион тысячи военных формирований и техники. 

По данным Тибетского правительства в изгнании во время подавления восстаний погибли 203 и ранены около 1 000 тибетцев. Многие были арестованы и «продолжают страдать от плохого обращения и пыток в руках китайских властей».

Тибетцы постоянно проводят массовые молебны и ночные бдения по жертвам этих двух трагедий. Однако, они отмечают, что политика китайского правительства в обоих случаях носит дискриминационных характер, и призвали Китай немедленно остановить репрессии в Тибете.

В заявлении комитета солидарности, распространенном 17 мая, говорится, что «политика КНР в отношении подавления массовых выступлений протеста тибетцев и ликвидации последствий землетрясения в провинции Сычуань значительно различается». В то время как высшее руководство коммунистической партии Китая принимает непосредственное участие в судьбе пострадавших от землетрясения людей (премьер-министр Вэнь Жибао и президент Ху Цзиньтао посетили районы бедствия), сотни тибетцев погибли в результате жесткой политики китайского правительства в Тибете.

В заявлении также указано на разный подход к распространению информации об этих двух трагедиях. «Информацию о землетрясении распространили без каких бы то ни было ограничений, иностранным журналистам и репортерам был открыт свободный доступ в пострадавшие районы, - говорится в заявлении. В то же время выступления протеста в Тибете односторонне освещали лишь государственные средства массовой информации». 

Землетрясение 12 мая затронуло и районы проживания тибетцев. По словам г-на Чопхела комитет солидарности не может в настоящее время с уверенностью сказать, есть ли среди жертв землетрясения тибетцы, и каковы масштабы разрушений. «В это тяжелое время мы надеемся, что правительство КНР услышит наш призыв и обеспечит своевременную помощь всем пострадавшим районам, всем людям, независимо от их национальной принадлежности». 

По словам спикера тибетского парламента в изгнании особые молитвы были прочитаны в память обо всех погибших и раненых во время землетрясения. «Мы не против китайского народа, который тоже страдает от неправильной, репрессивной политики своего правительства». Участвовавшие в молебне также помянули жертвы и других катастроф, таких как циклон Наргис, унесший более 100 тысяч человек в Мьянме, и взрывы бомб в индийском городе Джайпур.

В знак солидарности с китайским народом Центральная тибетская администрация попросила всех тибетцев до конца мая воздержаться от протестов перед посольствами КНР.

Phurbu Thinley, www.phayul.com

http://savetibet.ru/2008/05/20/dhara...n_victims.html

----------


## Galina

*Хитрость премьера Брауна - Далай-ламу примут по духовной линии*

Британскому премьер-министру Гордону Брауну словно мало было внутриполитических проблем, он еще пригласил в Лондон духовного лидера Тибета, прекрасно зная, что это не понравится Пекину. Споры о том, нужно ли было это делать, продолжились в британской столице даже после того, как самолет с Его Святейшеством далай-ламой XIV на борту вчера приземлился в аэропорту Хитроу.

В марте в Тибете состоялись массовые выступления с требованиями к Пекину о расширении автономии, потом протибетские демонстрации сопровождали международную эстафету огня пекинской Олимпиады. Китайское руководство обвинило далай-ламу и его эмигрантское окружение в подстрекательстве к беспорядкам.

Противники визита считают, что британцам не стоило дразнить китайские власти. КНР -- один из самых крупных торговых партнеров Великобритании, экономические связи двух стран имеют огромный потенциал дальнейшего роста. В условиях надвигающегося на Запад экономического кризиса ухудшение отношений с Поднебесной может стоить тысяч рабочих мест внутри Британии, что для шатающегося лейбористского правительства смерти подобно. К тому же Лондон должен принять летом этого года у Пекина олимпийскую эстафету, и дипломатический раздор между двумя столицами совсем ни к чему.

Сторонники же полагают, что Великобритания, гордящаяся своей приверженностью либерализму, ни при каких условиях не должна уступать в вопросе защиты гражданских прав и свобод. По их мнению, Лондон не может закрывать глаза на проблему Тибета, и премьер-министр должен озвучить этот подход во время встречи с далай-ламой.

«Я не считаю, что приглашение далай-ламы поставит под угрозу наши экономические отношения с Китаем, -- рассказал «Времени новостей» известный британский режиссер-документалист Джошуа Дагдейл, снявший недавно фильм о Тибете. -- Обратите внимание, с какой помпой принимал далай-ламу в Вашингтоне Джордж Буш. Президент США даже вручил ему американский орден. Не менее теплого приема духовный лидер тибетцев удостоился и в Германии. Конечно же в Пекине не были рады этому, но что интересно -- экономические связи с США и Германией не только не сократились, а продолжают расти. Вместе с тем моральная обязанность Запада -- дать понять Пекину, что вопрос о Тибете следует решать с учетом воли самих жителей этого края».

Для Гордона Брауна самый щекотливый момент визита далай-ламы -- место проведения их личной встречи. Два его предшественника, Джон Мейджор в 1991 году и Тони Блэр в 1999-м, принимали тибетского лидера в премьерской резиденции на Даунинг-стрит, подчеркивая тем самым высокое политическое положение гостя. Браун же «схитрил», решив встретиться с далай-ламой не у себя в офисе, а в Ламбетском дворце -- лондонской резиденции архиепископа Кентерберийского. Тем самым он подчеркивает, что в Лондоне далай-ламу воспринимают не как политическую, а как духовную фигуру. Пресс-секретарь Даунинг-стрит не исключил, что в ходе беседы будет обсуждаться текущая политическая ситуация вокруг Тибета, но вместе с тем подчеркнул, что «премьер-министр будет принимать далай-ламу как уважаемого духовного лидера».

Британские парламентарии в меньшей степени обеспокоены соблюдением дипломатического политеса. Сегодня запланировано выступление далай-ламы в парламентской палате общин, а в четверг он ответит на вопросы парламентского комитета по иностранным делам. Главной темой обсуждения уже заявлена ситуация с правами человека в Китае. В общей сложности далай-лама проведет на Туманном Альбионе 11 дней. После Лондона он совершит поездку по стране, в конце мая в Оксфорде примет участие в мероприятиях, посвященных роли буддизма в современном мире.

Зураб НАЛБАНДЯН, Лондон

http://savetibet.ru/2008/05/21/gordo...al_leader.html

----------


## Galina

*Беженец из Тибета: «Нас атаковали солдаты с винтовками с примкнутыми штыками»*

Прежде чем пересечь границу высоко в горах, Кусанг Сонам (Kusang Sonam), 38-летний торговец одеждой родом из округа Дарцедо в префектуре Гарцзе, в течение 12 дней скрывался от солдат вооруженной милиции Китая, разыскивавших тибетцев, участвовавших в протестах против китайского режима. «Я знал, что погибну, если они меня найдут», - рассказал он AFP в центре беженцев в Индии. 

По словам Сонама, через четыре дня после выступлений протеста в Лхасе, на тибетских демонстрантов напали 14 марта китайские солдаты с ножами, что привело к актам неповиновения и, впоследствии, к массовым преследованиям участников протестов в столице Тибета. «Мы выступили с протестами, чтобы отметить 49-ю годовщину (народного восстания), когда нас атаковали солдаты с длинными штыками», - сказал он. «Мы швыряли камни, и солдаты отступили, но затем вернулись с ружьями, и вскоре там был дым, треск выстрелов и жуткие крики», - сказал Сонам. Он видел, как несколько тибетцев погибли от пуль и штыковых ран. «Солдаты просто побросали тела в милицейские микроавтобусы и уехали», - рассказал Сонам, бежавший 26 марта в Непал.

Непал является крупнейшим перевалочным пунктом для тех, кто покидает Тибет. По «джентльменскому соглашению» с правительством ооновский центр приема беженцев в Катманду обеспечивает тибетцев документами, отправляя большинство из них в индийский городок Дхарамсала, где находится резиденция правительства Тибета в изгнании. По данным правительства Тибета в изгнании во время подавления выступлений тибетцев китайскими войсками погибли 203 тибетца и более тысячи были ранены, тогда как пекинские власти сообщают, что тибетские «мятежники» и «бунтовщики» убили 21 человека. «Как тибетцы мы были обязаны протестовать против оккупации нашей земли Китаем, но силы были неравны», - считает Сонам. 

Сонам – один из тех немногих, кому удалось недавно выбраться из Тибета; он прибыл в Дхарамсалу из Непала 30 апреля, став четвертым в числе тибетцев, бежавших из региона после начала протестов в марте. Сонам уже скучает по семье – дочери, жене, брату и отцу, но встреча с ними пока невозможна. «Мне нельзя возвращаться - жена сообщила, что милиция меня по-прежнему разыскивает и конфисковала мои вещи», - сказал он. 

В апреле в Дхарамсалу добрались девочка-подросток и два маленьких мальчика, которых перевели в безопасное место, чтобы сохранить в тайне данные об их личности. Родители этих детей все еще считаются в Тибете пропавшими без вести, сказал агентству AFP директор центра беженцев Доржи. Доржи отметил также, что из-за ужесточения пограничного контроля и драконовских мер, принятых китайскими властями, для тибетцев стало практически невозможно бежать из страны. «Раньше мы принимали по 3 тысячи беженцев из Тибета ежегодно, но с 14 марта наши общежития совершенно пусты, если не считать Сонама», - констатировал он. «Китайские власти завели картотеку семей и проводят ежедневные переклички, так что если одного из членов семьи не окажется на месте, остальным придется плохо», - говорит он. По его словам, пока нельзя сообщать о прочих подробностях, чтобы не создавать угрозы членам семей, оставшимся в Тибете. 


Валерий Никольский.

http://savetibet.ru/2008/05/20/escap...epression.html

----------


## Galina

*Китайцы не пускают индийских паломников в Тибет*

Правительство Китая отказывает в визах гражданам индии, которые собираются совершить традиционное летнее паломничество к месту, которое они почитают обиталищем бога Шивы в Тибете. Тысячи паломников вынуждены отказаться от своих планов. 

Каждое лето в начале июня паломники из Индии и Непала отправляются в многонедельное путешествие к подножию горы Кайлаш в Гималаях возле озера Мапам Юцо, известного в Индии под названием озера Мансаровар. Считается, что паломничество к священной горе, сопряженое с многочисленными трудностями, которое многие совершают лишь раз в жизни, несет очищение от всех грехов. 

Однако в этом году, по словам непальских туристических агентств китайское правительство отказало в выдаче виз для посещения Тибета через Непал. МИД Индии сообщает, что в качестве причины отказа Китай приводит некие «причины внутреннего характера».

Одновременно Пекин отозвал уже выданные индийским паломникам разрешения на посещение Тибета в начале июня в связи с тем, что 20 июня в Лхасу прибудет эстафета олимпийского огня.

«Я готовился к этому путешествию 10 лет», - сетует 48-летний Раджендра Гойял из Мумбаи, которому пришлось отменить свою поездку. Г-н Гойял поведал также, что в последние два месяца соблюдал строжайшую диету и усиленно тренировался, чтобы подготовиться к трудному высокогорному переходу. «Паломники это ведь не активисты и не политики. Для меня эта поездка связана с моей верой, я не собираюсь участвовать ни в каких насильственных действиях», - говорит он. 

Туристические агентства и паломники убеждены, что такое ужесточение визовой политики связано с беспорядками и демонстрациями, прокатившимися по Тибету с начала Марта. «Вполне возможно, что это все из-за протестов в Тибете. На самом деле, это наверняка основная причина», - считает Рипу Мардан из турагентства «Эко Трек Интернешнл» в Катманду. Обычно его компания ежегодно отправляет к горе Кайлаш несколько сотен паломников в год.

По оценкам турагентств в Непале от 5 до 6 тысяч паломников ежегодно совершают путешествие к обиталищу бога Шивы, одного из шести индуистских богов. 

«Для нас это место – святая святых», - говорит Гопал Виджья Дитья, 62-летний преподаватель электротехники в университете Лакнау, Индия, который собирался в паломничество со своей женой и уже заплатил за путешествие пять тысяч долларов. «Китайцы не имеют права запрещать нам поехать туда».

Heather Timmons, Hari Kumar
The New York Times

http://savetibet.ru/2008/05/21/china...ilgrimage.html

----------


## Galina

*В Калгари тибетцы и китайцы организовали совместный сбор средств в помощь жертвам землетрясения*

В Калгари тибетцы и китайцы на время забыли о своих политических противоречиях, чтобы совместными усилиями собрать средства для помощи жертвам землетрясения в провинции Сычуань в Китае. 

Всего во время различных акций на улицах, в торговых и деловых центрах были собраны тысячи долларов. Группа тибетцев помогала проводить сбор средств в китайском культурном центре.

По словам президента «Тибетского сообщества Альберты» в Калгари Таши Пхунцока проведенная акция продемонстрировала, что тибетцы и китайцы прекрасно могут действовать сообща. «Все, что нам нужно, это устранить недоверие между китайцами и тибетцам, и тогда воцарится гармония и процветание!», - уверен он. Таши добавил также: «Я надеюсь, что мы научимся лучше понимать друг друга. А затем мы смягчим наши противоречия по тибетскому вопросу. Постепенно между тибетцами и китайцами установятся дружеские отношения, и я уверен, что это дело ближайшего будущего!».

Когда организатор акции Джим Вонг представил Таши Пхунцока сотрудникам китайского консульства в Калгари, те на несколько секунд пришли в замешательство. Однако, после того как тибетец обратился к ним с теплыми приветственными словами, обстановка разрядилась. Некоторые из сотрудников консульства даже благодарили его - для них стало неожиданностью, что «тибетцы могут быть такими открытыми».


На фото: Таши Пхунцок (президент «Тибетского сообщества Альберты» в Калгари) на встрече с сотрудниками китайского консульства в Калгари. 

www.phayul.com - http://savetibet.ru/2008/05/21/calga...e_victims.html

----------


## Galina

*Далай-лама заявил о полной поддержке Олимпийских игр в Пекине*

Духовный лидер буддистов Далай-лама XIV заявил сегодня о своей полной поддержке Олимпийских игр в Пекине. "Мы полностью поддерживаем Олимпийские игры-2008, неотъемлемой частью которых является проходящая сейчас олимпийская эстафета", - отметил он на пресс-конференции в Лондоне после выступления перед представителями Палаты общин и Палаты лордов парламента Великобритании, призвав тибетцев не препятствовать эстафете олимпийского огня на территории Тибета, сообщает ИТАР-ТАСС. 

Далай-лама совершает сейчас 10-дневную поездку в Великобританию. Он примет участие в работе парламентского комитета по внешней политике, встретится в пятницу с премьер- министром страны Гордоном Брауном в лондонской резиденции архиепископа Кентерберийского - Лэмбет, прочитает духовные лекции в английском городе Ноттингем. 

Как сообщил официальный представитель Даунинг-стрит, Браун и Далай-лама встретятся один на один, и их беседа будет носить частный характер. 

"Моя визит - неполитический, - подчеркнул сегодня на пресс-конференции духовный лидер буддистов. - Его политизирует пресса". 

Между тем накануне внешнеполитическое ведомство КНР призвало Германию воздержаться от любого содействия Далай-ламе. 

Германии не следует оказывать в какой бы то ни было форме содействие сепаратистской деятельности духовного лидера тибетских буддистов, заявил на состоявшемся во вторник в Пекине брифинге официальный представитель МИД КНР Цинь Ган. 

"Китай решительно выступает против того, чтобы какие бы то ни было государства, организации или частные лица использовали вопросы, связанные с Далай-ламой, для вмешательства во внутренние дела КНР", - приводит "Интерфакс" слова китайского дипломата. 

Заявление Цинь Гана стало реакцией на прием далай-ламы в Берлине германским министром по вопросам экономического сотрудничества и развития Хайдемари Вечорек-Цойль. 

Официальный представитель МИД КНР также указал, что китайско-германские отношения успешно развиваются, причем правительство Германии не раз подтверждало приверженность принципу "одного Китая", а также отрицательное отношение к т. н. "независимости Тибета". Китай ожидает от Германии выполнения ее обязательств, подчеркнул Цинь Ган. 

Китайский дипломат выразил надежду на то, что Германия впредь не позволит Далай-ламе заниматься сепаратистской деятельностью и "не будет посылать ложных сигналов Далай-ламе и его клике". 

http://www.newsru.com/religy/21may2008/estafeta.html

----------


## Galina

*Далай-лама призвал не препятствовать эстафете олимпийского огня*

ЛОНДОН, 21 мая - РИА Новости, Мария Табак. Духовный лидер Тибета Далай-лама, живущий в изгнании в Индии и в настоящее время находящийся в Великобритании с 10-дневным визитом, высказался в поддержку Олимпийских игр в Пекине и призвал живущих в Лхасе тибетцев не устраивать никаких акций протеста в дни эстафеты олимпийского факела. 

"Я особенно призываю тех, кто находится в Тибете, не препятствовать эстафете олимпийского огня, когда она будет проходить. Я с самого начала ясно дал понять - мы полностью поддерживаем Олимпийские игры. А олимпийский огонь - часть Игр. Мы должны уважать и защищать его", - заявил Далай-лама в среду на пресс-конференции, напомнив, что в Лхасе эстафета пройдет 20-21 июня. 

Предыдущие этапы международной эстафеты огня пекинской Олимпиады, которая пройдет в китайской столице в августе этого года, в том числе, и ее лондонский этап, сопровождались протибетскими демонстрациями. 

Духовный лидер тибетцев также подчеркнул, что его визит в Великобританию ни в коей степени не является политическим. 

"На самом деле мой визит не политический. СМИ политизируют его. Конечно же, во время своего визита я выражу благодарность в связи с тем, что премьер-министр благородно демонстрирует интерес к проблемам Тибета - так что я хочу поблагодарить его", - сказал Далай-лама. 

Между тем, британский премьер Гордон Браун подвергся серьезной критике со стороны своих политических оппонентов за то, что "заигрывает" с Пекином, подчеркивая, что визит Далай-ламы к политике отношения не имеет. В частности, Браун навлек на себя упреки тем, что не стал встречать духовного лидера в своей резиденции на Даунинг-стрит, предпочтя ей Ламбетский дворец - резиденцию архиепископа Кентерберийского. 

http://www.rian.ru/beijing2008/20080521/108015065.html

----------


## Galina

*В тибетских монастырях Китая продолжаются протесты; сотни тибетцев остаются за решеткой*

Правительство Тибета в изгнании продолжает публиковать на официальном сайте TibetNet хронику, касающуюся тибетских демонстраций в регионах Китая. 
Как сообщается, во второй половине дня 20 мая два монаха из расположенного в уезде Гарцзе (китайское название Ganzi) Гарцзе-тибетской автономной префектуры провинции Сычуань (историческая провинция Кхам) монастыря Це-цанг (Tse-tsang) – Лоянг (Loyang) и Тензин Нгодуп (Tenzin Ngodup) - провели мирный протест у здания уездного правительства. Они призывали к освобождению тибетцев, возвращению Далай-ламы, провозглашали «Долгие лета Его Святейшеству Далай-ламе». Утром того же дня за протест возле уездного учреждения были арестованы несколько монахинь из женского монастыря Ньягей (Nyagey) уезда Гарцзе.



За оказание медицинской помощи раненым участникам протестов и распространение информации и о протестах с 7 мая в Лхасе находятся в заключении врач Янгзом (Yangzom) и ее муж Шилок (Shilok). После многолетней работы в народной больнице Лхасы доктор Янгзом ушла в отставку, хотя продолжала трудиться в больнице на другой должности. Ее муж после ухода с работы стал портным. Они живут в районе Лхасы под управлением уличного комитета Кей-рай (Key-ray). 


Янгзом арестовали за оказание медицинской помощи лицам, получившим телесные повреждения во время протестов в Лхасе и близлежащих деревнях. Ее муж был арестован в связи с подозрениями в передаче информации о состоявшихся в марте выступлениях протеста «сепаратистам» за границей. О состоянии их здоровья после ареста данных нет.


Китайские власти освободили сотни человек из числа арестованных и задержанных ранее в Тибетском автономном районе, но многие по-прежнему остаются под арестом. Начиная с 6-7 мая, были освобождены группы людей, которые были арестованы и задержаны в Мелдро Гунгкар (китайское название уезда - Мочжугонка), Лхундруп (китайское название уезда – Линчжи), Такце (китайское название уезда Дацзи). Из более чем 500 человек, арестованных ранее в уезде Лхундруп в мае были освобождены около 300, в том числе группа из 35 монахинь монастыря Шар-Бхумпа (Shar-Bhumpa). Среди этих освобожденных была и группа лиц, отправленных ночью 18 мая из тюрьмы Лхасы к родственникам. 


Некоторые из освобожденных имеют телесные повреждения. Кунга (Kunga) из уезда Мелдро Гунгкар, которому перевалило за 60, скончался от ран через три дня. Таким образом, на 23 мая общее число тибетцев, погибших в ходе подавления недавних мирных выступлений в Тибете, составило 207 человек. 


Ранее также отмечались случаи гибели людей от ран сразу после освобождения; в частности, так произошло с женщиной по имени Нечунг (Nechung) из Нгаба (китайское название уезда – Аба) Нгаба-тибетской автономной префектуры.


5 мая после отбытия 10-летнего заключения из тюрьмы Чушул, что в уезде Чушул (Chushul), были освобождены три тибетца, в том числе монах из Гадена Лобсанг Дава. Уездное бюро общественной безопасности передало их родственникам. Лобсанг Дава (Lobsang Dawa) был арестован в 1996 году за сопротивление так называемому патриотическому перевоспитанию в монастыре Гаден (Gaden).


Из Лхасы сообщается об арестах бывших политзаключенных, произведенных бюро общественной безопасности на волне репрессий после мартовских протестов. Их тайно содержат в одном из уездов неподалеку от Лхасы. Власти пока не дали семьям никакой информации о причинах этих арестов.



Фотография Далай-ламы XIV в монастыре Кирти уезда Нгаба Нгаба-тибетской автономной префектуры провинции Сычуань, поврежденная правительственными чиновниками после налета на монастырь в начале апреля 2008 года. Монастырь Кирти оказался в центре протестов в восточной части исторического Тибета, когда 16 марта монахи вместе с мирянами и школьниками провели выступление с национальными флагами Тибета, портретами Далай-ламы и призывами к свободе.

http://wangpa.livejournal.com/148207.html

----------


## Аньезка

Шэрон Стоун дала интервью в Каннах, где высказалась по поводу землетрясения в Китае. Она сказала, что думает, что такова карма Китая... проблемы с тибетцами привели к землетресению и тысячам погибших в Китае.
Ролик и статья на английском тут: http://www.citizensugar.com/1662097

----------


## Galina

Тибетские монастыри по всему плато провели молебны за тех, кто погиб от землетрясения - число жертв землетрясения в провинции Сычуань к настоящему моменту превысило 68 тысяч, - и собрали деньги в помощь оставшимся в живых пострадавшим. Большинство монастырей по-прежнему находятся в окружении после подавления начавшихся с 10 марта тибетских протестов против китайского правления.

Как сообщает независимый тибетский вебсайт Phayul.com, монахи в монастыре Кирти в автономной префектуре Нгаба (китайский вариант названия Аба) провинции Сычуань, где во время протестов были убиты по меньшей мере 10 тибетцев, обратились за особым разрешением провести молебен по жертвам землетрясения из числа китайцев. Монахи также направили искреннее и ясное обращение насельников монастыря с выражением сострадания к погибшим, пояснив, что их протест был направлен не против китайского народа, но против политики правительства.

Этот монастырь находится в той же тибетской префектуре провинции Сычуань, где оказался эпицентр землетрясения, - это уезд Лунгу (китайское название Вэньчуань) Нгаба-Тибетской автономной префектуры (китайское название Аба) исторической провинции Тибета Амдо. Во время другого землетрясения, затронувшего тибетские регионы, в том числе уезд Ронгтрак (или Tenpa, по-китайски Даньба) префектуры Гарцзэ (китайское название Ганьци) и уезд Чжоукчу (Zhouqu, или Другчу) тибетской автономной префектуры Канлхо (Ганнань) провинции Ганьсу, - погибли и тибетцы.

Монастырь Кирти с 16 марта – после того, как здесь прошли крупные публичные манифестации, завершившиеся массовыми задержаниями и смертью по меньшей мере 10 тибетцев, включая монахов и трех учащихся старшей школы - был окружен китайскими силами безопасности, и сюда не допускались местные жители. Снимки убитых солдатами были опубликованы агентствами новостей по всему миру. После мартовских событий монахам в Кирти не разрешалось проводить обычные буддийские ритуалы, однако 15 мая они получили особое разрешение на проведение молебна. 

«В 14.28 12 мая 2008 года в Китае произошло землетрясение, затронувшее провинцию Сычуань и другие районы, в результате которого погибли десятки тысяч человек, тогда как другие получили ранения или пропали без вести. Многие из тех, кто оказался под завалами, призывали о помощи по мобильным телефонам, и долгое время было неизвестно, остались ли среди них живые. В уезде Лунгу были разрушены все дороги, так что туда не могли проехать машины – можно было добраться только самолетами или вертолетами. Став свидетелем таких обширных разрушений, я обратился с настойчивой просьбой о разрешении помочь нуждающимся и сделать все, что могло бы содействовать тем, кто оказался в беде…» - сообщил монах из монастыря Кирти внутри Тибета в монастырь, воссозданный в изгнании в индийском городе Дхарамсала.

«Я попросил, если возможно, провести религиозные церемонии. Если нет, просто прочесть мантры – ОМ МАНИ ПАДМЕ ХУМ и другие (мантру Будды Сострадания) для благословения нуждающимся и ушедшим из этого мира», - добавил он.
Хотя это заявление, переведенное организацией ICT с тибетского, написано от первого лица, оно явно представляет точку зрения и других монахов из Кирти. В тот же день, когда было отправлено данное письмо, в монастыре прошли особые молебны в помощь пострадавших от землетрясения. В следующем письме говорилось о необходимости преодолеть разрыв, возникший между китайцами и тибетцами из-за того, как китайская пресса представила тибетские протесты. 

«С 10 марта во всех местах трех главных регионов Тибета тибетцы провели протесты против китайских властей. Китайская компартия направила организованным порядком своих агентов, назвав всех тибетцев, а в особенности монахов, преступниками. Произошли кровавые убийства и избиения – столь бесчеловечные, что не могли слышать наши сердца и видеть наши глаза. На невинных тибетцев в сознании китайцев, с которыми мы делим вместе тысячелетнюю историю добрососедства, был повешен ярлык преступников. Именно из-за этих негативных оценок рядовые китайцы стали относиться к тибетцам, в особенности к монахам, как к врагам. Однако мы со своей стороны совершенно ясно показали, что наш протест не против рядовых китайцев, но против политики китайского правительства в Тибете», - говорится в письме. 

«Каждому очевидно, что бы ни случилось далее с тибетским вопросом, тибетцы и китайцы должны жить бок о бок как добрые соседи. Мы со всей искренностью выражаем надежду на улучшение взаимоотношений между нашими народами», - завершается это послание.

Как стало известно британской благотворительной организации Tibet Foundation, молебны в поддержку жертв землетрясения проведены в следующих монастырях: 

- в расположенном в Лхасе монастыре Дрепунг; в расположенном в уезде Кумбум провинции Цинхай храме Лонгву (Longwu)
- в храме Гер Ден (Ger Den) в тибетской автономной префектуре Нгаба провинции Сычуань
- в монастыре Кумбум (китайское название Таэр сы) в уезде Кумбум (китайское название Хуанчжун) тибетской автономной префектуры Цошар (китайское название Хайдун) провинции Цинхай
- В монастыре Литханг в уезде Литханг (китайское название Литан) тибетской автономной префектуры Гарцзе (Ганьци) провинции Сычуань,
- в храмах Си Буша (Xi Busha) и Ся Дера (Xia Deray) – оба в уезде Цекхог (кит. Цеку) тибетской автономной префектуры Малхо (кит. Хуаннань) провинции Цинхай
- в храме Ронг-ан в уезде Ченца (кит. Цзяньша) тибетской автономной префектуры Малхо провинции Цинхай, а также многими монахами в других монастырях.

Также провел службу и сбор пожертвований храм Джоканг в Лхасе, об открытии которого только что заявили власти. Старший лама в провинции Цинхай – Алак (почетный титул ламы) Кхасо, который во время беспорядков в уезде Ребдонг (кит. Тунжэнь) был серьезно избит милицией, пожертвовал для пострадавших в результате землетрясения 10 тысяч юаней (1436 долларов США). Бывший глава монастыря Ронгву в тибетской автономной префектуре Цолхо (кит. Хуаннань) Алак Кхасо подвергся жестокому обращению, когда попытался выступить посредником между милицией и местными жителями после беспорядков, происшедших в Ребдонге 17 апреля. Тогда монахи из монастыря Ронгву провели акцию протеста, потребовав освобождения других монахов, задержанных в феврале и марте в ходе предыдущих демонстраций и актов неповиновения - солдаты вооруженной милиции совершили рейд на монастырь, изъяв портреты Далай-ламы и побросав монахов в свои машины со связанными руками. 

«Примечателен размах молитвенных церемоний во время кризиса в Тибете – он напоминает нам о том, почему вопрос выживания тибетской буддийской культуры является настолько важным, - заявила Мэри Бет Марки, вице-президент правозащитной группы International Advocacy в составе International Campaign for Tibet. – Это потрясающее послание от монахов Кирти, идущее прямо из сердца одного из монастырей, наиболее пострадавших от репрессий, послание сострадания и примирения».

«Делать подношения и молиться за души умерших является частью практики и традиционной роли монахов, так что эти молитвенные церемонии являются подлинным выражением сострадания для тысяч китайцев, пострадавших это ужасного стихийного бедствия, - сказал директор Tibet Foundation в Лондоне Карма Харди. – Тибетские монахи в данном регионе наверняка хотели бы сделать больше на местах. Во время цунами 2004 года, например, тибетские монахи, живущие в изгнании в Индии, участвовали в работах по спасению. Однако, учитывая обширные репрессивные санкции на плато и тот факт, что многим тибетцам запрещено покидать свои монастыри, маловероятно, чтобы им сегодня разрешили что-то подобное в Сычуани».

Освещая одну из таких молитвенных церемоний в монастыре Кумбум (кит. Таэр сы) в уезде Хуанчжун провинции Цинхай, государственная пресса КНР попыталась создать впечатление политической нормализации и единства в регионе, отмечает ICT. «Изображение Цзонкхапы, основателя школы гелуг тибетского буддизма, постепенно разворачивалось, тогда как около 10 тысяч тибетцев и около 400 лам простирались, вознося молитвы за мир для народа в Сычуани и других пострадавших от землетрясения районах», - говорится в сообщении Синьхуа от 22 мая.

«Я испытываю глубокую печаль перед лицом катастрофического землетрясения в китайской провинции Сычуань, отнявшего столько человеческих жизней и нанесшего еще большему числу людей тяжелые увечья. Я бы хотел выразить свое глубочайшее сочувствие и сердечные соболезнования семьям тех, кто пострадал от сильного землетрясения 12 мая 2008 года. Я возношу молитвы о погибших и раненых», - говорится в послании сочувствия, направленном Его Святейшеством Далай-ламой народу Китая через день после землетрясения в провинции Сычуань.

Выступая в Лондоне в рамках десятидневного визита в Великобританию, Далай-лама высоко отозвался об усилиях буддийских монахов в Тибете, которые провели молебны в память о погибших. Духовный лидер тибетского буддизма особенно отметил монахов монастыря Дрепунг в Лхасе, известных своими смелыми выступлениями в поддержку возвращения Далай-ламы в Тибет и предоставление свободы вероисповедания. «Я с большой радостью узнал, что монахи Дрепунга организовали сбор средств в помощь пострадавшим от землетрясения в Сычуани», - отметил он.

Валерий Никольский

http://savetibet.ru/2008/05/30/monks.html

----------


## Galina

*В Тибете снова арестовано 12 монахов. Китайские власти продолжают критиковать Далай-ламу* 

_Тибетское правительство в изгнании сообщило о том, что 25 мая было арестовано 12 монахов из тибетского монастыря Сига, которые бойкотировали «политучёбу», организованную для монахов китайскими властями._

С 14 мая – когда в Лхасе начались акции протеста тибетцев против режима китайской компартии, прошло уже 2,5 месяца, однако ситуация в Тибете до сих пор не спокойная, постоянно вспыхивают новые протесты.

Тибетское правительство в изгнании сообщило корреспонденту радио, что специальная рабочая группа от китайской компартии в последнее время в монастыре Сига, расположенном в тибетском уезде Динжи, проводит активное «движение воспитания патриотичности», заставляя монахов критиковать Далай-ламу и выступать против него. Когда монахи стали бойкот и протест против этого, полицейские арестовали 12 из них.

Когда корреспондент радио позвонил в полицейский участок уезда Динчжи, чтобы узнать о ситуации и об аресте 12 человек, после того, как он представился корреспондентом из Гонконга, сотрудник участка сказал, что не знает об этом ничего и что он не будет отвечать ни на какие его вопросы.

Как сообщил корреспонденту радио представитель тибетского правительства Гэсан Цзянсан, в уезде Гарцзэ провинции Сычуань почти каждый день происходят акции протеста монахинь, которые требуют от китайского правительства вернуть тибетцам свободу вероисповедания, а также освободить арестованных на прошлой неделе тибетцев.

30 мая в местной газете «Тибет таймс» снова была опубликована статья под авторством заместителя директора партийной школы парткома Тибета Пубу Цзыжень, с критикой Далай-ламы, в которой тибетский духовный лидер снова обвинялся в организации беспорядков и насилия с целью расколоть Китай и отделить Тибет.

Напомним, что в начале мая, после того, как два представителя Далай-ламы провели диалог с руководителями китайского г.Шеньчжен и некоторыми членами правительства КНР, в китайских СМИ в значительной степени уменьшилась критика Далай-ламы. Также на июнь намечен новый раунд переговоров представителей Далай-ламы с китайским правительством.


http://www.epochtimes.ru/content/view/17241/4/

----------


## Galina

*Флаг свободного Тибета все-таки подняли на Эверест*

После нескольких месяцев жестких ограничений, налагаемых на восхождение на Эверест как китайским, так и непальским правительствами, 37-летний альпинист Мустафа Саламей стал первым иорданцем, поднявшимся на знаменитый восьмитысячник. Иорданский альпинист, поднявшийся на Эверест 25 мая 2008 года в 06.50 со стороны Непала, развернул на вершине флаг свободного Тибета.

Правительство Непала, под давлением КНР, жестко пресекало любые попытки восхождения на Эверест с тибетской символикой любого рода. Однако после 8 мая, когда китайские альпинисты подняли на вершину Олимпийский факел, власти заметно ослабили свой контроль.

Как сообщает независимый тибетский сайт www.phayul.com, акция Мустафы Саламея «наполнило чувством гордости каждое тибетское сердце».

http://savetibet.ru/2008/06/05/everest.html

----------


## Galina

*Священный буддийский месяц: в Дхарамсале - молебны о погибших в Китае, в Лхасе – усиление военного присутствия*

Дополнительные подразделения вооруженной полиции были стянуты на улицы Лхасы в среду, в первый день священного буддийского месяца, сообщает AFP. В этом году начало священного для буддистов месяца Сага Дава совпало с 19-й годовщиной жестокого подавления выступлений китайских студентов на площади Тяньаньмэнь.

«Усиление вооруженной полиции связано с религиозными праздниками. Это также меры принятые нами в ответ недавние угрозы, прозвучавшие со стороны тибетских сепаратистов», - завил в телефонном интервью AFP представитель китайских властей.

«Тибетские сепаратисты публично заявили, что готовятся «к действиям». Мы были вынуждены увеличить военное присутствие для того, чтобы обеспечить безопасность людей на празднике», - пояснил он.

Остается не ясным, на какие именно «угрозы» ссылался представитель китайских властей, поскольку он не счел нужным вдаваться в подробности. 

В праздничные дни буддийские паломники собираются на знаменитой площади Баркхор , где совершают простирания перед храмом Джоканг, одной из наиболее значимых святынь тибетского буддизма, которая оказалась эпицентром мартовских протестов в Лхасе.

Государственная пресса цитирует заместителя председателя ТАР Пелму Трилека, призвавшего во вторник к усилению военного присутствия в Лхасе и Тибете для подавления потенциально возможных народных волнений.

Представитель правительства, который отказался назвать свое имя, заявил, что усиление военного присутствия не связано с тибетским этапом эстафеты Олимпийского огня. Как ожидается, факел прибудет в Лхасу 19 июня.

Между тем духовный лидер тибетского буддизма Его Святейшество Далай-лама, недавно вернувшийся из турне по европейским странам, начал священный буддийский месяц Сага Дава с большого молебна в память о жертвах землетрясения в китайской провинции Сычуань.

Как сообщает независимый тибетский портал www.phayul.com, около 2000 человек, включая монахинь, монахов и зарубежных паломников, приняли участие в молебне, приуроченном к началу четвертого месяца по тибетскому лунному календарю, когда, в соответствии с буддийскими представлениями, кармические результаты будь то благих или неблагих деяний приумножаются многократно. 

Молебен, состоявшийся в главном храме индийского городка Дхарамсала, был организован Департаментом религии и культуры Тибетского правительства в изгнании. 

Торжественный молебен, посвященный началу священного месяца Саг Дава (калм. Ур-сар) прошел сегодня в главном буддийском храме Калмыкии «Золотая обитель Будды Шакьямуни», возведенном на месте, благословленном Его Святейшеством Далай-ламой в дни его краткого визита в республику в 2004 году.


Юлия Жиронкина

http://savetibet.ru/2008/06/05/holy_buddhist_month.html

----------


## лесник

"Не Шангри Ла" - размышления известного философа Славоя Жижека о тибетской проблеме.
http://russ.ru/layout/set/print//stat_i/ne_shangri_la

----------


## Аньезка

*Далай-лама осудил слова Стоун в адрес Китая*

Далай-лама не одобрил высказывания Шэрон Стоун, которая во время Каннского фестиваля заявила, что произошедшее в Китае разрушительное землетрясение стало наказанием за политику Пекина в отношении тибетского народа.

Скандальное заявление актриса сделала в интервью репортеру кабельного развлекательного телевидения Сянгана во время Каннского фестиваля. Китайская общественность подвергла приму кинематографа жесткой критике за это неосторожное высказывание.

Реакция на слова Стоун последовала мгновенно. Тибетский лидер заявил, что он не разделяет мнения Стоун относительно того, что именно политика Китая в отношении Тибета стала причиной землетрясения 12 мая, унесшего жизни почти 70 тысяч человек. "Конечно, с буддистской точки зрения, каждое событие - это карма... Трагедия в Тибете, драматические события в Бирме (Мьянме), трагедия в Китае, все они кармические... Но ее специфическое замечание - я не знаю, что на это сказать", - заявил 72-летний монах.

Кинозвезда ранее неоднократно заявляла о своих дружеских отношениях с Далай-ламой. После разгоревшегося скандала, в результате которого американская актриса стала в Китае фактически персоной нон-грата, Стоун через своих представителей извинилась за допущенные ею высказывания.

Однако в начале июня стало известно о том, что в ответ на антикитайские высказывания организаторы Шанхайского кинофестиваля отказались приглашать Стоун, множество китайских кинотеатров и телеканалов стали бойкотировать фильмы с ее участием, а дом моды Dior, моделью которого является актриса, решил не размещать в Китае рекламу с ее изображением. Глава сети крупной китайской сети кинотеатров UME заявил, что личные политические взгляды актеров не должны выноситься в комментарии о стихийных бедствиях, оставивших без крова 5 миллионов человек.

Напомним, что 12 мая на китайскую провинцию Сычуань обрушилось самое мощное землетрясение за последние тридцать лет. Мощность подземного удара достигала восьми баллов по шкале Рихтера. Спасателям в Китае удалось выкопать из-под завалов 6541 человека, которые остались живы после землетрясения. Согласно последним официальным данным, жертвами землетрясения стали 68 109 человек. Ранения получили 364,5 тысячи местных жителей. Около 20 000 числятся пропавшими без вести. Общее количество пострадавших превысило 27,5 миллиона человек. 

http://dni.ru/society/2008/6/12/144020.html

----------


## Galina

*Олимпийский факел доставлен в первый тибетский город*

Китай пронес Олимпийский огонь через горный тибетский городок Шангри-ла несмотря на резкие заявления зарубежных правозащитных групп. Шангри-ла – первый пункт на маршруте Олимпийского огня через тибетские регионы, сообщает ААР.

Меры безопасности вокруг факела соблюдаются чрезвычайно жесткие. Это указывает на то, как нервничают в Пекине в связи с сообщениями о беспорядках и арестах, продолжающихся в областях проживания тибетского населения даже через три месяца после антикитайской манифестации в Лхасе, жестоко подавленной властями КНР. 

Монахи из монастыря, расположенного на окраине города, говорят, что им было запрещено покидать помещения во время шествия Олимпийского огня. Другим монахам было предписано находиться на молебне с 7 утра до 3 дня, когда через город проносили Олимпийский огонь.

«Наш учитель велел нам не выходить сегодня на улицу», - сказал молодой монах. Другой признался, что полиция приказала монахам оставаться на территории монастыря.

Военизированная полиция выстроилась вдоль улиц города Шангри-ла, других стражей порядка разместили на крышах зданий, отдельные армейские подразделения с небольшими интервалами разместили на проселочной дороге, по которой проносили факел Олимпийских игр.

Международный этап эстафеты Олимпийского огня оказался в центре внимания правозащитных групп и сторонников свободного Тибета после того, как Китай жестоко подавил народные волнения на территориях проживания тибетского населения. 
Протесты сторонников свободного Тибета в разных странах, а также попытки погасить огонь, вызвали раздражение и недовольство многих китайцев.

Китай сократил эстафету олимпийского огня через Тибетский автономный район с трех дней до одного, точная дата его прибытия в столицу Тибета хранится в строжайшей тайне. В мае огонь был доставлен на тибетский склон горы Эверест, что многие тибетцы в изгнании сочли провокационным шагом.

Нью-йоркская организация «Студенты за свободный Тибет» в очередной раз призвала Международный олимпийский комитет «предотвратить усугубление гуманитарного кризиса», заставив Китай отказаться от тибетского этапа олимпийской эстафеты.
«Храня молчание и допуская проведение Олимпийской эстафеты в Тибете в условиях полной изоляции, МОК позволяет китайским властям применять силу в любом объеме для того, чтобы провести это мероприятие без малейших протестов», - говорится в заявлении исполнительного директора организации «Студенты за Свободный Тибет» Лхадон Тетхонг.

www.savetibet.ru – Сохраним Тибет!
REUTERS/John Ruwitch (CHINA)

http://savetibet.ru/2008/06/12/torch_in_tibet.html

----------


## Galina

*Прибытие олимпийского огня в Тибет отложено*

16 июня 2008 

Прибытие олимпийского огня в Тибет будет перенесено, а маршрут в этом регионе изменен, сообщает Associated Press со ссылкой на Оргкомитет Олимпиады-2008 в Пекине.

До этого планировалось, что факел прибудет сюда 18 июня, а затем отправится в провинции Синьцзян и Цинхай, где проживают преимущественно мусульмане. Теперь же в программу внесены изменения: олимпийский огонь сначала будет доставлен в Синьцзян и только затем в Тибет.

Следует сказать, что такие изменения, по всей видимости, связаны с мартовскими акциями протеста в Тибете. Напомним, что беспорядки начались 14 марта 2008г., когда в городе Лхасе демонстрации против 57-летнего подчинения Тибета Китаю переросли в погромы. В ответ полиция применила огнестрельное оружие и слезоточивый газ. По данным тибетского правительства в изгнании, в волнениях в Лхасе погибли порядка 200 человек. Официальные власти КНР заявляют о 21 погибшем.

По первоначальному плану, эстафета Олимпийского огня в Тибете должна была продолжаться три дня. Эстафету, которая была запланирована на следующую неделю, должны были сопровождать зарубежные журналисты. Однако затем организаторы заявили о сокращении эстафеты до одного дня, что, по их словам, стало следствием общего пересмотра программы в связи с землетрясением в Сычуани.

Несмотря на многократные просьбы, китайские власти не раскрывают, когда именно Олимпийский огонь будет пронесен через Тибет, и будут ли допущены зарубежные журналисты для освещения эстафеты.

http://savetibet.ru/2008/06/16/olympic_torch.html

----------


## Galina

*Японский проект: пригласим Далай-ламу на саммит G8 в Тояко, Хоккайдо*

После того, как тысячи японцев вышли с акциями протеста на улицы Нагано в дни Олимпийской эстафеты, была сформирована новая инициатива, получившая название «Save Tibet Network», в которую вошли 4200 участников.

Эта группа выступила в поддержку свободного Тибета в дни визита Ху Цзиньтао в Японию. В течение месяца было собрано 32 тысячи (!) подписей под петицией к японскому правительству, ООН и правительству КНР с требованием предпринять незамедлительные меры для решения тибетского вопроса.

C 7 по 9 июля в городе Тояко на острове Хоккайдо в Японии состоится саммит стран-членов Большой восьмерки. Президент КНР Ху Цзиньтао также примет участие в этой встрече. Это прекрасная возможность для лидеров Большой восьмерки обсудить и сформулировать стратегический план решения тибетского вопроса за месяц до начала Олимпийских игр в Пекине.

Состоявшиеся ранее неформальные переговоры между Тибетским правительством в изгнании и китайским правительством не принесли значительных результатов, поэтому японские друзья Тибета объявляют кампанию, цель которой пригласить Далай-ламу на саммит лидеров G8 для конструктивного диалога с Ху Цзиньтао.

_Приведенное ниже открытое письмо составлено Робертом Турманом в адрес лидеров стран Большой восьмерки, в нем содержится призыв к безотлагательным действиям.

Роберт Турман – всемирно известный профессор Колумбийского университета, занимающийся исследованиями в области тибетского буддизма. Журнал TIME назвал его одним из 25 самых влиятельных людей планеты, «ученым и активистом немыслимого масштаба, которому было уготовано судьбой принести Дхарму, драгоценные учения Сиддхартхи из Азии в Америку».

Вы можете поставить свое имя под его письмом или же написать свое собственное и направить его лидеру своего государства._ 

*Открытое письмо профессора Роберта Турмана*

Уважаемые лидеры стран Большой восьмерки! 

Со всей серьезностью прошу вас принять меры, которые будут иметь весомые последствия для всего мира.

Уверен, вы согласитесь, что интеграция Китая в сообщество наций, где он должен стать ответственным, мирным и открытым к сотрудничеству игроком на мировой арене,- это одна из наиболее сложных и важных задач, с которой все мы сталкиваемся сегодня.

Его Святейшество Далай-лама – один из наиболее известных, уважаемых и дальновидных духовных лидеров мира. Он достаточно хорошо знаком вам и людям ваших стран. Китайские лидеры – единственные, кто не знаком с ним лично, и это то, что вы совместными усилиями можете изменить. Он может внести бесценный вклад, придав интеграционному процессу правильный вектор. 

Далай-лама – друг Китая, его народа и руководства. Он желает им добра в той же мере, в какой он желает добра шести миллионам тибетцев, за которых он несет моральную ответственность. Если же говорить о нем лично, то, будучи буддийским монахом высокого духовного уровня, он не переживает о том, как сложилась его собственная жизнь. Он вполне счастлив «оставив дом и став бездомным» (таково описание подлинного буддийского отречения), а Индия, где он проживает сейчас, - священная земля для всех буддистов.

Когда китайское руководство предпримет необходимые шаги, предоставив подлинную автономию тибетскому народу, гарантированную ему Конституцией КНР, и сделав тибетский народ по-настоящему счастливым, тогда он сделает все возможное для того, чтобы горячее стремление Китая к признанному и легитимному правлению Тибетом, было реализовано. Китаю не так уж трудно совершить эти шаги. Они принесут его руководству невероятный престиж, будут чрезвычайно полезны для китайского и тибетского народов и жизненно важны для сохранения тибетской буддийской культуры и хрупкой окружающей среды высокогорного Тибетского плато.

Страх, который китайские лидеры испытывают перед Далай-ламой и духовностью, воплощением которой он является, не позволяет им узнать его ближе и опереться на его помощь в решении тех проблем, которые они испытывают в своих отношениях с народом Тибета. Приглашение обеих сторон на саммит мировых лидеров устранит это препятствие и придаст всем заинтересованным сторонам новую решимость урегулировать эту трагическую ситуацию, которая продолжается уже более полувека. Это было бы поистине историческое событие.

Для того, чтобы побороть нежелание китайских лидеров встречаться с Его Святейшеством Далай-ламой, можно было бы пригласить вместе с ним и выдающихся лауреатов Нобелевской премии мира; например, Туту, Визеля, Гора, Юнуса, Уильямса, Ибади. Можно было бы провести специальную сессию лидеров стран Большой восьмерки с приглашением лауреатов Нобелевской премии мира, где они могли бы озвучить свой взгляд на положение дел в мире. В этом контексте частная встреча между Далай-ламой и Ху Цзиньтао была бы более естественной.

Если такая встреча состоится, за ней, без сомнения, последуют важные процессы, инициированные самим китайским руководством, чьи шаги будут очевидны для всех.

С надеждой на то, что вы рассмотрите это предложение с особым и тщательным вниманием и примите решение пойти на этот важный шаг в этот переломный момент истории.

С уважением,

Профессор Роберт Турман

*(Вы можете поставить свое имя и направить письмо президенту Дмитрию Медведеву через официальный сайт)* - http://www.kremlin.ru/mail/index2.shtml


*Вы также можете написать письмо координатору главы вашего государства на саммите G8 в Японии*

(В вашем случае им будет Аркадий Владимирович Дворкович)

Уважаемый Аркадий Владимирович!

Мне известно, что вы являетесь координатором президента Российской Федерации на саммите Большой восьмерки. Мы хотим попросить вас призвать лидеров стран Большой восьмерки, в особенности премьер-министра Японии Фукуду, пригласить Далай-ламу на саммит, который состоится в июле в Японии. Цель этого визита – конструктивный диалог с Ху Цзиньтао при посредничестве других стран-членов Большой восьмерки для разрешения тибетско-китайского вопроса.

Несмотря на переговоры между правительством КНР и представителем Далай-ламы после народных волнений в Тибете, правительство КНР не предприняло никаких мер для разрешения ужасающей ситуации в Тибете. Тибетцев сегодня по-прежнему арестовывают, пытают и убивают.

Саммит стран Большой восьмерки – это прекрасная возможность познакомить Далай-ламу с Ху Цзиньтао в мирной атмосфере и начать детальный и конструктивный диалог для разрешения тибетского вопроса. Мы, со своей стороны, требуем от правительства КНР:

- незамедлительно допустить в Тибет зарубежных журналистов;
- допустить в Тибет представителей «Красного креста» и других гуманитарных организаций;
- разрешить представителям ООН провести тщательное расследование ситуации в Тибете;
- прекратить кампанию по очернению Далай-ламы;
- освободить заключенных, задержанных 10 марта;
- прекратить жесткие меры по подавлению народных выступлений и вывести из Тибета вооруженные формирования;
- прекратить насильственную кампанию по патриотическому воспитанию тибетского населения.

Весьма обширное сообщество людей в разных странах мира способствует тому, чтобы встреча Далай-ламы и Ху Цзиньтао, наконец, состоялась. Пожалуйста, посетите Интернет-сайт кампании: http://fttj.org.

Тибетский вопрос касается всех. Мы искренне просим вас сделать соответствующие шаги, чтобы эта встреча стала реальностью.

С благодарностью,
(Ваше имя)

Письмо можно направить по адресу: 
E-mail: Dvorkovich_AV@gov.ru или по факсу: 
+7 (495) 2098785, 2519418

*Материалы предоставлены кампанией FTTJ.*  -http://fttj.org/

http://savetibet.ru/2008/06/13/japan_dalai_lama.html

----------


## Gaza

http://ezotera.ariom.ru/2008/06/09/mif.html

 Вот наткнулся. Признаться, у меня тоже были наивные представления о Тибете как о Шангри-Ла. А тут засомневался. Хотя, конечно, китайских коммунистов тоже поддерживать не хочется. Насколько правдива статья?  За исключением обычного антиамериканского бреда про то как США хотят ослабить Китай.

----------


## Galina

*Оракулы предупреждают: Олимпийские талисманы приносят несчастье*

Китайские предсказатели уверены, что во всех катаклизмах в Поднебесной виноваты грядущие Игры.

Объяснение многочисленным несчастьям, свалившимся на Китай в последние месяцы, нашли предсказатели из Поднебесной. По их мнению, в катаклизмах виноваты… существа-талисманы предстоящей Олимпиады. . . http://orenburg.kp.ru/daily/24114/338277/

http://skynews6.typepad.com/

----------


## Светлана

Сегодня Олимпийский огонь прибыл в Лхасу. 

Подойти к нему местному населению было нельзя.
Чтобы получить пропуск, нужно было сначала пойти в полицию с паспортом или удостоверением, а они выписывали пропуск.
Возможно, это и  к лучшему. В целом все прошло спокойно.

данная информация пока не проверена на 100%

----------


## Светлана

В столице Тибета г.Лхасе 21 июня под строгим контролем и оцеплением нескольких тысяч полицейских прошёл очередной этап эстафеты Олимпийского огня в Китае. 

Чтобы сократить риск вспышки народных волнений, изначально запланированные 3-х часовые мероприятия эстафеты были сокращены почти до 1 часа. 

Во время основной церемонии возле дворца Потала Олимпийский огонь по неизвестным причинам несколько раз потухал. 

Как рассказали местные жители Лхасы, эстафета огня началась в 9 часов утра от Парка Норбулинка (Norbulingka), в котором расположен летний дворец Далай-ламы. Во время церемонии зажжения огня, пошёл дождь. Вдоль всего маршрута эстафеты через каждые 5 м стояли вооружённые полицейские. Все магазины и другие заведения, расположенные возле маршрута эстафеты огня, были закрыты. 

Все, так называемые «простые зрители», выкрикивающие возгласы приветствия, были тщательно отобраны и прошли несколько уровневые досмотры и проверки. Студенты, которые хотели присутствовать на эстафете огня, должны были писать заявления администрации своего учебного заведения, и только после рассмотрения и согласования, они получали разрешение «приветствовать Олимпийский огнь».   

Маршрут эстафеты составлял 9,3 км. В эстафете участвовало 156 факелоносцев, которые несли факел примерно по 40 секунд. Несколько десятков иностранных корреспондентов были полностью отделены от людей, они везде передвигались с сопровождающими. Им разрешили брать интервью только во время церемонии открытия и закрытия эстафеты огня. 

В заключении эстафеты в очень торжественной обстановке последний факелоносец – певица Caidan Zhuoma – передавала олимпийский факел секретарю парткома Тибетского автономного района Чжану Чинли, огонь вдруг погас. Двое специальных охранников, задачей которых было следить за безопасностью огня, и у которых при себе был источник огня в специальном приспособлении, сразу подбежали, чтобы зажечь огонь в факеле. Но в их источнике огня огонь тоже вдруг погас. Получился большой казус, и на некоторое время на церемонии произошло замешательство.  

У присутствующих также было ощущение, что всё это мероприятие с олимпийским огнём в Тибете превратилось в мероприятие пропаганды против Далай-ламы. В своих речах на церемонии эстафеты секретарь парткома Тибетского автономного района Чжан Чинли и председатель горкома г.Лхасы Чин Ичжи, которые возглавили эту эстафету, высказывали острую критику в адрес духовного лидера тибетцев Далай-ламы.      

За день до проведения эстафеты, передвижение в Лхасе уже было сильно ограничено, таксистам запретили выезжать из автопарков. 

http://www.epochtimes.ru/content/view/17581/4/

----------


## Светлана

Заместитель председателя Народного правительства Тибетского автономного района /ТАР/ Падма Тшилин 20 июня заявил, что вопрос о возвращении далай-ламы в Тибет на постоянное жительство зависит от его собственной позиции. 

Об этом сказал Падма Тшилин в ответ на вопросы иностранных журналистов. 

Он напомнил, что недавно имели место непосредственные контакты между личными эмиссарами далай-ламы и центральным правительством Китая, и такие контакты будут продолжены. Тем не менее Падма Тшилин не сообщил о конкретной дате и времени. 

Падма Тшилин отметил, что в 1959 году далай-лама бежал в Индию, где создал так называемое "правительство в изгнании". На протяжении многих лет вся его деятельность была направлена на борьбу за "независимость Тибета". Цель продвигаемых далай-ламой идей "средней линии" и "так называемого "Большого Тибета" заключается в восстановлении в Тибете феодально-крепостного режима, существовавшего до 1959 года, и своей собственной власти.

Источник:Агентство Синьхуа

http://russian.people.com.cn/31521/6434463.html

----------


## Galina

*В связи с пребыванием олимпийского факела в Лхасе новые акции протеста прошли в уезде Гарцзе*

В уезде Гарцзе (кит.: Ганьци) Гарцзе-Тибетского автономного округа провиции Сычуань (историческая провинция Тибета Кхам) 21 июня, в день пребывания олимпийского факела в Лхасе, состоялись новые акции протеста. Как сообщает официальный вебсайт Центральной тибетской администрации , в этот день молодой человек по имени Драгху (Draghu), житель деревни Кхашул в поселении Дхадо уезда Гарцзе провел на уездном рынке акцию протеста в поддержку независимости Тибета. На его лбу была повязка с лозунгом в поддержку независимости, а на щеках были нарисованы национальные флаги Тибета. В ходе акции он распространил множество листовок с содержащим девять пунктов требованием, в том числе с призывами к возвращению Далай-ламы, утверждению прав человека в Тибете, освобождению политзаключенных. Агенты уездного управления общественной безопасности арестовали его, связав при этом его руки и ноги.

Сообщается также о мирном протесте, который провели в тот же день в уезде Гарцзе другие четверо молодых тибетцев. В уезд введены дополнительные подразделения солдат вооруженной милиции Китая..

Ранее, 18 июня, в Гарцзе за мирный протест перед зданиями уездного правительства были арестованы три монаха из монастыря Бери. Ритуальный мастер Лобсанг Гелек, бывший мастер ритуалов Тханг-нье (Thang-nye) и монах Лобсанг Палден – все трое из расположенного в уезде Гарцзе монастыря Бери (Beri) были сразу же после начала акции арестованы агентами уездного управления общественной безопасности. На следующий день, 19 июня, китайские власти направили в этот монастырь «рабочую группу» для проведения «патриотического перевоспитания» монахов, которая, однако, не смогла организовать работу ввиду сопротивления со стороны монахов. 


Валерий Никольский

http://savetibet.ru/2008/06/25/new_p..._in_tibet.html

----------


## Galina

*Джеймс Рейнольдс. Тибет с переводчиком*

Сегодня заключительный день организованного китайским правительством тура в Лхасу. Я вхожу в состав группы из примерно сорока иностранных журналистов, приглашенных в Тибет, чтобы освещать эстафету олимпийского огня. Мы – первые иностранные репортеры, которых китайцы пустили в столицу Тибета Лхасу за последние три месяца.

Наша первая остановка в монастыре Сера – одном из наиболее важном мест Лхасы как для тибетцев, так и для китайских служб безопасности. Монахи Сера были активными участниками анти-китайских выступлений в марте этого года. Некоторых из них арестовали, другие начали голодовку протеста.

Наш тур начался утром около 9 часов. Нас привезли в монастырь с таким количеством сопровождающих, что нашу колонну наверняка было видно из космоса.

В монастыре нас встретил старший монах, который провел нас по основным зданиям монастыря. Он говорил по-тибетски, поэтому мы слушали его в переводе официального китайского переводчика (об этом чуть ниже).

В монастыре живут около 550 монахов. Но за все время нашего короткого визиты мы встретили лишь немногим больше десяти из них, все они выглядели моложе 40. Предыдущий тур для иностранных журналистов, организованный правительством в конце марта, был прерван выступлением группы молодых монахов, кричавших «Свободу Тибету». 

Нам разрешили взять интервью у старшего монаха – Лобсанга Чопела, директора демократического комитета управления монастыря Сера. Все журналисты столпились вокруг него – это наш первый шанс задать вопросы, которые вертелись у нас в голове все эти месяцы. 

Один репортер спрашивает: «Что вы думаете о Далай-ламе?» 

Монах отвечает по-тибетски. Китайский переводчик говорит нам по-английски: «Далай-лама является главой школы Гелугпа, и я в молодости изучал его комментарии к священным текстам. В том, что касается религии, мы верим в Далай-ламу, но я не признаю и не принимаю ни то, что он говорит, ни то, что он делает».

Говорит ли он молодым монахам о Далай-ламе? 

Ответ (через переводчика): «Я не говорю своим ученикам о Далай-ламе». 

Интересная деталь – когда Лобсанг Чопел говорит по-тибетски, мы ясно слышим, что он произносит слова «Далай-лама». Однако переводчик употребляет лишь первую часть титула «далай» - термин, которым часто пользуется китайское правительство, и который для тибетцев звучит оскорбительно.

Мы продолжаем задавать вопросы.

«Что входит в проводимую китайским правительством программу перевоспитания?» (После протестов в Лхасе в марте этого года, правительство отправило специальные группы в монастыри, чтобы научить монахов подчиняться закону).

Ответ (через переводчика): «Правовое образование должно помочь монахам лучше понимать китайские законы и конституцию, чтобы в будущем, обладая этими знаниями, мы не нарушали законов».

На этом наше посещение монастыри закончилось. Нас снова усадили в автобусы. Вдоль дороги, ведущей к монастырю, расположились магазинчики и лотки с товарами. У дверей магазинов стоят люди. Присмотревшись повнимательнее, мы увидели у каждого из них наушники и переносные рации. Нетрудно догадаться, что это были переодетые полицейские, которых расставили здесь, чтобы никто не смог нарушить ход нашего визита.

После монастыря, нас повезли во дворец Потала, расположенный в самом сердце Лхасы. До 1959 года он служил резиденцией Далай-ламы. Мы сразу же задаем нашему гиду вопрос, который у всех на языке – можем ли мы посмотреть покои, в которых жил Далай-лама?

Нас провели внутрь и показали его храм спальню (только первую комнату, вход во внутренние покои, где расположена кровать, закрыть занавесом). Проходя по дворцу мы увидели два портрета предшествующего Далай-ламы, но нигде не было изображений нынешнего (в Тибете хранение портрета Далай-ламы является уголовно наказуемым преступлением).

Это стало окончанием нашего путешествия. Нас отвезли в аэропорт. Стоя в очереди на паспортный контроль, мы заметили наклеенную на один из столбов бумагу – портреты двух тибетских участников протестов, разыскиваемых полицией.

Перед выходом на посадку служащий аэропорта напоминает нам, что на борт нельзя проносить зажигалки. Но в нашем случае, кажется, было сделано исключение. Некоторые из пассажиров, летящих в Пекин, везут с собой длинные картонные коробки с логотипом летней олимпиады. Каждый из этих людей участвовал в эстафете олимпийского огня в Лхасе. В качестве вознаграждения им разрешили сохранить факел, с которым они бежали (аккуратно завернутые эти факелы лежали в тех самых коробках). Мы прошли в самолет, взлетели, и Лхаса осталась далеко внизу.

Интересно, когда мы сможем снова туда вернуться?

http://savetibet.ru/2008/06/25/tibet...anslation.html

----------


## Светлана

Лхаса, 25 июня /Синьхуа/ -- С 25 июня в Тибетском автономном районе /ТАР/ официально возобновился прием зарубежных туристов. Об этом сообщили корр. агентства Синьхуа в Управлении по делам туризма района.  

     По словам собеседника агентства, сегодня в г. Лхаса --  административный центр ТАР -- прибудет первая после инцидента 14  марта группа зарубежных туристов в составе 2 швейцарцев, 29 июня -- 4 сингапурских туриста.  

     После того, как 14 марта в Лхасе произошли беспорядки,  тибетским турагентствам пришлось прекратить прием туристов. По  мере постепенной стабилизации в обществе и восстановления порядка  жизни и производства в Тибете 23 апреля возобновилась работа по  приему отечественных туристов.  

     21 июня в Лхасе благополучно прошел очередной этап эстафеты  огня Пекинской Олимпиады, что свидетельствует о порядке в городе,  отметил представитель управления. 


http://www.russian.xinhuanet.com/rus...ent_658109.htm
http://news.xinhuanet.com/english/20...nt_8431137.htm

УРРРРРА   :Smilie:

----------


## Светлана

> Интересно, каким способом они добились "порядка"?


к олипийскому огню можно было подходить только по пропускам. много полиции.
просьба: пишите подобные вопросы в другие темы, в этой ветке только новости.

----------


## Galina

*МОК предупредил Пекин, что нужно разделять политику и спорт* 

*После того, как председатель парткома тибетского автономного района Чжан Чинли в своей речи во время церемонии эстафеты олимпийского огня в Тибете, высказал критику в адрес Далай-ламы, Международный олимпийский комитет (МОК) вынес предупреждение с требованием к Пекину разделять политику и спорт.*

Как сообщила Би-би-си на китайском языке, пекинские власти постоянно осуждают Далай-ламу и утверждают, что это он организовал беспорядки в Лхасе 14 марта, а также что он пытается отделить Тибет от Китая.

В сообщении также говорится, что в прошлую субботу, когда в столице тибетской автономии г.Лхасе проходил этап эстафеты Олимпийского огня, председатель парткома Чжан Чинли в своём выступлении на церемонии начала эстафеты, высказался с резкой критикой и нападками на Далай-ламу, а также сказал, что китайская компартия примет самые строгие меры в отношении Далай-ламы и его приверженцев.

«Мы непременно сможем разгромить замыслы группировки Далай по расколу Китая. У нас есть силы, чтобы защитить и сохранить стабильность в Тибете», - сказал Чжан Чинли. «В Тибете никогда не изменится небо, в нём всегда будут развеваться красные флаги с пятиконечной звездой», -  продолжил свою речь партийный лидер.

По этому поводу организация МОК издала заявление, в котором выразила сожаление по поводу того, что во время мероприятий, связанных с Олимпиадой было сделано политическое заявление. В заявлении МОК также говорится, что от имени МОК уже отправлено письмо пекинскому комитету подготовки Олимпиады, в котором выражено напоминание о том, что нужно разделять политику и спорт, а также требование, чтобы пекинский комитет гарантировал, что больше подобных инцидентов не повторится.

Однако пекинские власти не признали это предупреждение и критику со стороны МОК.

Представитель МИДа КНР Лю Цзяньчао на текущей пресс-конференции заявил, что он не понимает этого письма МОК. Он также сказал, что речь Чжан Чинли была лишь направлена на создание стабильной и гармоничной среды для Олимпиады.

http://www.epochtimes.com.ua/ru/arti...ew/4/7683.html

----------


## Galina

*Посланники Далай-ламы прибыли в Китай на переговоры*

Посланники тибетского духовного лидера Далай-ламы прибыли в Китай. Переговоры с китайскими властями, как ожидается, пройдут 1-2 июля в Пекине.   // Reuters 

http://www.gazeta.ru/news/lenta/2008..._1237283.shtml

----------


## Санников

Закономерная реакция *гонконгских* китайцев на безответственные заявления голливудской кинодивы Шерон Стоун о "карме Китая":

"Си Юэнь, основатель компании UME Cineplex и глава Федерации гонконгских кинопроизводителей, назвал высказывание Стоун недопустимым, добавив, что когда дело касается пяти миллионов китайцев, оставшихся по воле стихии без крыши над головой, подобные личные мнения актерам лучше оставить при себе".

http://www.strana.ru/doc.html?id=99528&cid=9

PS От себя замечу, что господина Си Юэня, фигуры очень значимой в гонконгском кинобизнесе очень очень сложно заподозрить в любви к Коммунистической партии Китая. Дело тут не в идеологии, а в элементарном состраданиии к пострадавшим людям (кто бы они ни были - китайцы, тибетцы).

----------


## Galina

*Эмиссары Далай-ламы посетили олимпийские стадионы Пекина*

Эмиссары Далай-ламы проинспектировали олимпийские стадионы Пекина, сообщает в четверг агентство Синьхуа.

Это стало основным итогом визита представителей духовного лидера тибетских буддистов в Китай. Судя по поступающим сообщениям, их переговоры с официальными властями КНР не принесли каких-либо значительных результатов.

Китайская сторона вновь подтвердила свою позицию по тибетскому вопросу. "Политика национальной автономии, строительства социализма и главенствующей роли Компартии Китая в Тибете останется неизменной", - подчеркнули представители властей КНР.

Официальный Пекин напомнил, что двери для диалога с Далай-ламой остаются открытыми в том случае, если он откажется от попыток сорвать Пекинскую Олимпиаду и не будет предпринимать действий по отколу Тибетского автономного района от КНР.

В ходе диалога была достигнута предварительная договоренность продолжить консультации между представителями Далай-ламы и центральных властей КНР "в конце 2008 года". 

http://www.rian.ru/world/20080703/112887362.html

----------


## Galina

*Посланник Далай-ламы: переговоры с Пекином были «трудными»*

4 июля 2008 г. 

Посланник духовного лидера тибетского буддизма Его Святейшества Далай-ламы назвал последний раунд переговоров с представителями правительства КНР «одним из самых трудных». Он сообщил, что вернется в Китай для продолжения переговорного процесса через несколько месяцев, передает Associated Press.

Лоди Гьяри заявил, что он сказал своим «китайским коллегам весьма откровенно, что, если их сторона не продемонстрирует серьезного подхода, то бессмысленно попусту тратить время» на новые дискуссии.

Лоди Гьяри беседовал с журналистами в аэропорту в Нью-Дели перед отлетом в Дхарамсалу, где расположена резиденция Тибетского правительства в изгнании.

Седьмой раунд официальных дискуссий между посланниками Далай-ламы и представителями правительства КНР прошел 1-2 июля в Пекине. Предыдущий шестой раунд состоялся в столице КНР в июле прошлого года.

www.savetibet.ru – Сохраним Тибет!

http://savetibet.ru/2008/07/04/posla..._trudnymi.html

----------


## Galina

*Посланник Далай-ламы Лоди Гьяри и агентство Синьхуа о переговорном процессе между Тибетом и Китаем*

*Заявление посланника Далай-ламы Лоди Гьялцена Гьяри*

Посланник Его Святейшества Далай-ламы Келсанг Гьялцен и я (Лоди Гьяри) в сопровождении старших помощников Сонама Н.Дагпо, Бхучунга К.Церинга, членов рабочей группы по переговорному процессу между Китаем и Тибетом, а также Джигме Пасанга, представителя секретариата Тибетской рабочей группы, находились с визитом в Пекине с 30 июня по 3 июля 2008 года.

1июля 2008 года мы встретились с Ду Цинлинем, заместителем председателя Всекитайского комитета Народного политического консультативного совета Китая и министром Единого фронта ЦК КПК. Это была наша первая встреча с министром Ду Цинлинем, который занял этот пост после 17-го съезда компартии. Он дал нам краткий обзор внутренней и внешней политики КНР, а также политики Китая по Тибету. Мы воспользовались этой возможностью, чтобы объяснить основополагающий подход Его Святейшества Далай-ламы к урегулированию тибетского вопроса, а также выразили свои искренние соболезнования людям, пострадавшим от землетрясения в Сычуани.

Мы посетили Китайский центр тибетологии, где нас принимал директор Лхакпа Пунцок и заместитель директора Чжу Сяоминь. Мы провели беседу с учеными, которые познакомили нас с текущими исследовательскими проектами. Мы высоко оценили работу ученых в различных областях и подчеркнули важность проведения непредвзятых и независимых исследований по таким вопросам, как история Тибета, что помогло бы лучше понять различные точки зрения, существующие в этой связи.

Следующий день, 2 июля, был посвящен обсуждениям с исполнительным вице-министром Чжу Вэйцюнем и вице-министром Ситаром. Эта встреча состоялась в переломный момент в истории наших отношений. Недавние события в Тибете отчетливо демонстрируют, что тибетский народ испытывает подлинное и глубоко укоренившееся недовольство политикой Китайской народной республики. Очевидна потребность в серьезных и искренних усилиях для того, чтобы подойти к решению этих вопросов смело и дальновидно в интересах единства и гармонии представителей всех национальностей, входящих в состав КНР. 

Согласно варианту урегулирования тибетского вопроса, предложенному Его Святейшеством Далай-ламой, Тибет остается в составе КНР. Однако, несмотря на это, тибетский вопрос по-прежнему остается предметом озабоченности международной общественности. Учитывая эти обстоятельства, мы надеялись, что китайское руководство ответит взаимностью на наши усилия, предприняв весомые шаги в ходе нынешнего раунда дискуссий. Однако на деле мы столкнулись с противоположной ситуацией. Китайская сторона настолько обеспокоена вопросами легитимности, что даже отказалась от нашего предложения подписать совместное заявление, свидетельствующее о решимости сторон продолжать процесс диалога.

Китайская сторона, похоже, согласилась с тем фактом, что их обвинения в адрес Его Святейшества Далай-ламы, которого они обвиняли в инспирировании недавних событий в Тибете и попытке саботировать Олимпийские игры, недоказуемы. Однако теперь они выступают с новыми призывами в адрес Его Святейшества, требуя не поддерживать насилие, терроризм и саботаж Олимпийских игр. Мы заявили с максимальной твердостью, что нет никакой необходимости призывать к этому Его Святейшество и что борьба за урегулирование тибетского вопроса получила международное признание именно потому, что мы последовательно проводим политику отказа от подобных действий. Хотя Тибетский молодежный конгресс не поддерживает политику Срединного пути, предложенную Его Святейшеством Далай-ламой, и настаивает на независимости Тибета, мы категорически отвергаем попытки КНР выставить его как террористическую организацию, проповедующую насилие. Его Святейшество Далай-лама неоднократно, ясно и недвусмысленно заявлял, что не стремится к независимости Тибета.

В ходе переговорного процесса, мы заявили китайским коллегам, что вопрос, который требует решения, - это благополучие тибетского народа, а не статус или личные интересы Его Святейшества Далай-ламы или тибетцев в изгнании.

В ходе обсуждений мы были вынуждены весьма откровенно заявить китайским коллегам, что, если их сторона не продемонстрирует серьезного и искреннего подхода, то будет бессмысленно продолжать нынешний диалог.

Китайская сторона возразила, что процесс диалога является продуктивным и что необходимо иметь в виду, что полувековую проблему чрезвычайной сложности невозможно решить за несколько лет.

Придерживаясь политики тибетского руководства, ставящего целью взаимодействие [с КНР], мы договорились о проведении следующего раунда дискуссий в октябре и обсудили некоторые вопросы, которые могли бы служить повесткой дня для следующей встречи.

Сегодня мы доложили Его Святейшеству Далай-ламе об итогах встречи. Утром мы также проинформировали спикера Карму Чопхела и заместителя спикера Долму Гьяри. По прибытии в Дхарамсалу 4 июля мы доложили о поездке премьер-министру Самдонгу Ринпоче.

Мы благодарим принимающую сторону – Центральный Единый фронт Коммунистической партии КНР за гостеприимство и содействие.

Посланник Далай-ламы Лоди Гьяри
5 июля 2008
Дхарамсала


*Синьхуа:*

Представители центрального правительства Китая встретились с личными представителями Далай-ламы 14-го

Заведующий Отделом Единого фронта ЦК КПК Ду Цинлинь на днях в Пекине встретился с личными представителями Далай-ламы 14-го, сообщили 3 июля в отделе. 

Ду Цинлинь, который является также заместителем председателя Всекитайского комитета Народного политического консультативного совета Китая, в ходе встречи подчеркнул представителям Лоди Гьяри и Келсангу Гьялцену, что политика центрального правительства в отношении Далай-ламы остается последовательной и ясной, а дверь для диалога -- открытой, сообщается в заявлении, распространенном отделом. 

Далай-лама должен открыто и четко дать обязательства и подтвердить их практическими действиями: не поддерживать акции, нацеленные на срыв Пекинской Олимпиады, на подстрекательство к насилию, не поддерживать и конкретными мерами обуздывать террористическую деятельность "Конгресса тибетской молодежи", и не поддерживать позицию и акции, нацеленные на достижение "независимости Тибета" и раскол Китая, сказал Ду Цинлинь.

Материал подготовлен Юлией Жиронкиной

http://savetibet.ru/2008/07/05/tibet_china.html

----------


## Galina

*Тибетские монастыри без монахов*

*Китайские власти отправили большинство монахов трех крупнейших монастырей Лхасы под арест до конца Олимпиады* 

Китайские власти усилили меры безопасности вокруг главных монастырей Тибета и запретили посещения священного места на окраине столицы региона Лхасы, опасаясь новой вспышки протестов в связи с днем рождения Далай-ламы. Как пишет британская The Times, в трех наиболее важных монастырях региона осталось значительно меньше монахов, чем прежде. Многие из них исчезли, об их местонахождении ничего не известно. Вокруг этих древних религиозных учреждений размещены подразделения армии и народной вооруженной милиции, так как власти убеждены, что именно отсюда начинаются акции протеста, охватившие регион с начала марта. 

Сотни монахов были арестованы или задержаны в связи с расследованием их участия в начавшихся с 14 марта в Лхасе выступлениях против китайского правления. До начала беспорядков только в трех крупных монастырях Лхасы – Дрепунг, Сера и Ганден – проживало более тысячи монахов. Однако даже с учетом арестованных оставшихся в трех великих монастырях монахов все равно слишком мало.

По данным The Times, более 1000 монахов были переведены в тюрьмы и центры временного задержания в городе Голмуд соседней провинции Цинхай и вблизи него. В их числе в основном молодые монахи, отправившиеся в Лхасу, чтобы получить религиозное образование в наиболее престижных тибетских духовных центрах. Эти задержания являются частью мер, направленных на то, чтобы убрать из монастырей всех монахов, не имеющих формальной регистрации в Тибетском автономном районе КНР. По словам родственников, монахам сказали, что их будут держать в Голмуде только до окончания Олимпийских игр в Пекине. 

Родные монахов также рассказали The Times, что эта мера – часть кампании, направленной на то, чтобы Игры, которые откроются 8 августа, прошли без всяких выступлений протеста, особенно со стороны возмущенных методами китайского руководства тибетцев. «После этого, как сказали, им будет позволено выйти на свободу, поскольку они не обвиняются ни в каких преступлениях, - заявил газете один тибетец, брат которого оказался среди задержанных. – Но им прикажут вернуться в свои деревни, не разрешая возвратиться в монастыри в Лхасе». Пока нет сообщений о скверном обращении с задержанными, отметил он.

Подобное задержание монахов под стражей фактически означает, что китайские власти проводят в жизнь свое решение, о котором было объявлено еще в 1994 году, сократить число монахов в монастырях Тибета, поскольку расширение религиозных свобод привлекло туда больше молодежи. 

Монастырь Сера, к примеру, по разрешению китайских властей должен быть обителью для примерно 400 монахов, но, как считается, его община выросла до более 1000 насельников. В Дрепунге – в годы своего расцвета самом крупном монастыре мира – была введена такая же квота, однако за его высокими стенами оказалось более 900 монахов. В течение многих лет монастыри позволяли – в прямом противоречии с постановлениями властей – жить в своих стенах детям до 18 лет, но власти закрывали глаза на это. 

Настоятели предпочитали принимать «неофициальных» монахов, так как обнаружили, что прибывшие из других районов относятся к жизни в общине с большей преданностью и почтением. По их словам, зарегистрированные монахи получают стипендию, которая доходит иногда до 5 тысяч юаней в месяц, в зависимости от пожертвований монастырю и продаж входных билетов. Многие предпочитают проводить время за видеоиграми и просмотром DVD, а не читать буддийские книги. Настоятели выражают опасения, что монастыри могут лишиться лучших своих учеников, если им не будет позволено вернуться назад после Игр.

Власти приказали всем тибетцам, не имеющим прописки в Лхасе, покинуть город и вернуться домой. The Times сообщает, что людей преследуют по таким признакам, как одежда, прическа и даже зубы – тибетцы из провинций Сычуань и Цинхай любят золотые коронки, чтобы выслать из города в соседние районы. Живущие в Лхасе тибетцы говорят, что предпочитают не надевать тибетскую одежду, опасаясь, что солдаты и милиционеры могут остановить и подвергнуть допросу прямо на улице. Избегая подобных допросов, мужчины отращивают волосы, чтобы не быть похожими на бритоголовых монахов. В то же время один из тибетцев, принадлежащий из исторической провинции Кхам (относящейся ныне к провинции Сычуань), хорошо известной своими воинами, заявил, что после выступлений 14 марта его арестовали, так как длинные волосы указывали на его происхождение из этого района.

Тем не менее, такие операции по усилению безопасности оказались не в состоянии остановить протесты тибетцев, выступающих с различными требованиями – от предоставления Тибету полной независимости до скорейшего возвращения Далай-ламы и проведения под международным контролем референдума по статусу своего исторического региона. Только за 18 июня в уезде Ганьци (Гарцзе) имело место шесть выступлений протеста. «Люди знают, что будут арестованы, но все равно выходят на улицы и проводят демонстрации. И тут можно увидеть, как появляются коты и отлавливают их словно мышей», - приводит британская газета слова одного из местных жителей.

*Древние обители (справка The Times)

Монастырь Дрепунг* 

Крупнейший среди тибетских монастырей, название которого означает «гора риса». В 1930-е его население составляло 7700 монахов, иногда доходя до 10 тысяч. Основанный в 1416 году, этот монастырь долгое время считался главным академическим учреждением школы гелуг. 

*Монастырь Сера* 

Название этого монастыря означает «Розовая клумба». Он также основан в XV веке, в 1419 году. Начал свое существование как институт буддийского знания, но затем стал пристанищем монахов-воинов, которые должны были защищать Тибет и его буддийские традиции.

*Монастырь Ганден*

Старейший из трех великих монастырей Лхасы, имя которого означает «страна всепобеждающего счастья». Он находится в 50 км от Лхасы и долгое время был самым небольшим. Монастырь сильно пострадал в период «культурной революции» (1966-1976), когда был взорван солдатами и хунвэйбинами (членами молодежных групп, применявших насилие с одобрения руководства страны). 



Валерий Никольский
По материалам The Times

http://savetibet.ru/2008/07/10/print...nasteries.html

----------


## Ersh

Пекин, 10 июля /Синьхуа/ -- Официальный представитель МИД КНР  Лю Цзяньчао заявил сегодня на пресс-конференции в Пекине, что  подданная Великобритании Дечен Кхандо Пемба, главный член  сепаратистской организации "Тибетский молодежный конгресс" за  деятельность, вылившуюся в нарушение китайских законов, уже  выслана из Китая.  

     Заявление сделано по просьбе журналистов подтвердить факт  высылки 8 июля.  

     Дипломат сказал, что соответствующие китайские органы провели  расследование на основе закона ее противоправных действий. Она, в  свою очередь, также признала, что вела на территории Китая  деятельность, нарушающую его законы. Она покинула страну 8 июля.  

     Лю Цзяньчао отметил, что решение этого дела не имеет никакой  связи с предпринимаемыми в настоящее время мерами по укреплению  безопасности в связи в Олимпиадой.   

     Дипломат также выразил уверенность, что международное  сообщество понимает и поддерживает мероприятия Китая, связанные с  укреплением безопасности Олимпиады в Пекине.   

http://www.russian.xinhuanet.com/rus...ent_667823.htm

----------


## Galina

*Зажги свечу за Тибет!*

В день открытия Олимпийских игр в Пекине участники акции зажгут свечу в поддержку Тибета.

«Мы просим всех желающих присоединиться к нам, пишут инициаторы проекта www.candle4tibet.org , в день открытия Олимпиады зажгите свечу в своем доме, на работе или в общественном месте. Поставьте свечу на подоконник, на стол… туда, где другие смогут увидеть ее сияние. 

Наша акция - это не протест против Олимпиады, это поддержка свободы!» 

На следующий день организаторы всемирной акции, к которой уже присоединилось свыше полумиллиона человек из разных стран мира, отправят письма главам государств с подробной информацией о том, сколько их жителей страны хочет, чтобы Тибет был свободным. 

Для того, чтобы принять участие в акции, вам необходимо зарегистрировать свою свечу на сайте www.candle4tibet.org

Для регистрации необходимо указать имя, фамилию, адрес и страну. И, пожалуйста, сообщите об этой акции своим друзьям.

На настоящий момент зарегистрировалось 507,743 человек

И еще, обратите внимание на карту внизу главной страницы. Кликнув на кнопку Join! вы можете добавить свой город на всемирную карту сторонников свободного Тибета. От вас потребуется картинка и пожелание. Присоединяйтесь!

Свечи, зажженные в Элисте и в Киеве можно увидеть здесь - http://savetibet.ru/2008/03/26/photo.html

А это свечи, зажженные в Дхарамсале, на севере Индии, в дни мартовских протестов в Тибете: http://savetibet.ru/2008/07/13/light_for_tibet.html

----------


## Паво Дордже

> *Зажги свечу за Тибет!*


Несколько дополненная и модифицированная форма акции - 
с расширенными возможностями для форумчан, блогеров и владельцев сайтов:

ПО-РУССКИ
ПА-БЕЛАРУСКУ
PO POLSKU

----------


## Galina

*Служащим госучреждений из числа тибетцев дан двухмесячный срок на возвращение детей из школ и монастырей в Индии*

По информации официального вебсайта Тибетского автономного района (www.chinatibetnews.com), 14 июля в Лхасе официально опубликовано новое официальное постановление, подготовленное партийной комиссией по проверке дисциплины (кит.: Jie Wei) и дисциплинарным комитетом правительства ТАР (кит.: Jian cha ting), нацеленное против членов компартии и служащих правительства из числа этнических тибетцев, дети которых проходят обучение в зарубежных образовательных учреждениях, созданных «кликой Далая». 

Тибетский центр по правам человека и демократии ( TCHRD) заявляет, что введение данного постановления приведет в ближайшее время к увольнению и исключению тибетцев, которые не смогут принудительно прервать обучение своих детей.

Хотя формулировки нового постановления, которое войдет в силу с середины сентября, достаточно осторожны, очевидно, что оно направлено против членов компартии и служащих правительства из числа тибетцев. В информации о новом постановлении, отмечает TCHRD, ясно говорится, что «клика Далая в течение многих лет упоминает о бесплатном образовании, проживании и питании для детей, чтобы побудить их покинуть Тибет для учебы в школах и монастырях в изгнании. Дети, семена нашего будущего, стали целью клики Далая, привлекающей их удобствами в эмигрантских школах и монастырях, чтобы противодействовать партии и правительству».

Новое постановление, гласит далее текст официального сообщения, направлено на поддержание стабильности и противостояние «раскольническим» силам внутри компартии и правительства ТАР. В нем категорически утверждается, что членам партии и служащим правительства не разрешается отправлять детей на обучение в образовательных учреждениях, созданных в изгнании «кликой Далая», что это идет вразрез с линией компартии и политикой правительства и должно наказываться. В соответствии с сообщением от 14 июля, члены компартии и сотрудники правительственных учреждений ТАР из числа этнических тибетцев должны в течение двух месяцев отозвать своих детей, проходящих учебу в школах и монастырях «клики Далая». Чтобы избежать наказания, говорится в сообщении, указанные лица должны добровольно доложить о себе и дать объяснения соответствующему департаменту правительства или компартии. Те, кто принимал участие в «раскольнической деятельности», также должны сдаться добровольно, чтобы смягчить свою участь. 

Если же после официальной публикации нового постановления найдутся члены партии и служащие правительства, которые скрыли тот факт, что их дети обучались в созданных администрацией Далай-ламы учреждениях или не отзовут их в течение двухмесячного срока, то они будут исключены из партии и лишатся работы. Новое постановление коснется всех членов партии и служащих госучреждений, в том числе и вышедших на пенсию.

Подобного рода ультиматум, отмечает TCHRD, появляется не впервые. В 1994 году от родителей уже требовали отозвать своих детей с учебы в Индии. В противном случае им грозили понижением в должности или вообще увольнением, а их детей угрожали лишить прописки, если те не вернутся в Тибет в течение определенного времени. Многие родители тогда отозвали своих детей из школ, созданных в эмиграции, так и не позволив им получить образования.

Имея хорошее образование и профессиональную подготовку, эти школьники и монахи по возвращении на родину попадают под постоянный надзор китайских властей и не могут получить любую работу из-за связи с эмигрантскими учреждениями тибетцев. Семьям, решившим отправить своих детей на учебу в Индию, если нет других возможностей, угрожают серьезные преследования.

После всплеска стихийных протестов на Тибетском плато китайские власти с новой интенсивностью запустили усиленную кампанию «патриотического воспитания» практически во всех уголках проживания тибетских общин. Эта кампания, запущенная в начале апреля, коснулась не только монашеских учреждений, но также правительственных служащих, сил безопасности, крестьян, скотоводов, частных предпринимателей, работников образовательных учреждений и членов партии. Служащие госучреждений и члены партии из числа этнических тибетцев подверглись особо тщательной проверке на лояльность компартии Китая, взглядов на действия сепаратистских сил, семейного происхождения и образа мыслей. 21 апреля начальник городской администрации Лхасы Дорджи Церинг заявил, что кампания «патриотического воспитания» явится лакмусовой бумажкой для партийных кадров и барометром, измеряющим лояльность к партии. В рамках усиленной кампании «патриотического воспитания» народные массы должны изучить три темы: ‘противостояние раскольнической деятельности’, ‘защита стабильности’ и ‘укрепление развития’, – проводя собрания, приглашая для выступлений экспертов, обсуждая содержание предмета «патриотического воспитания», организуя заседания по разоблачению Далай-ламы, демонстрируя пропагандистские фильмы. В соответствии с информацией, появившейся на официальном вебсайте Китая Tibet Information Centre 10 июля, за слабое понимание трех тем усиленной кампании «патриотического воспитания» и участие в «беспорядках 14 марта» из рядов городской парторганизации исключены в Лхасе 13 человек. 

Тибетский центр по правам человека и демократии выражает глубокую обеспокоенность по поводу нового постановления, нацеленного на этническую чистку в рядах членов компартии и служащих госучреждений. Вполне вероятно, что родители, оказавшиеся не в состоянии отозвать своих детей из действующих в индийской эмиграции тибетских школ и монастырей, потеряют работу или будут арестованы. TCHRD также выражает сожаление о том, что новое постановление китайских властей касается и тех детей, кто с риском для жизни перешел через Гималаи, чтобы получить бесплатное и обширное образование. Китайские власти должны немедленно отменить новое постановление и с уважением относиться к правам госслужащих и членов партии из числа этнических тибетцев, заявляет центр.

Валерий Никольский

http://savetibet.ru/2008/07/18/tibetan_children.html

----------


## Galina

*Тема обсуждения – будущее Тибета, а не Далай-ламы*

пресс-релиз офиса Далай-ламы

В последнее время в прессе появились репортажи, содержащие высказывания официальных лиц КНР, утверждавших, что тибетский вопрос касается исключительно личности Его Святейшества Далай-ламы. В свете этого нам хотелось бы вновь внести ясность и подчеркнуть, что тибетский вопрос касается будущего шести миллионов тибетцев, а не Его Святейшества Далай-ламы.

Еще в 1981 году правительство КНР выдвинуло предложение из пяти пунктов, один из которых гласил:«Далай-лама будет пользоваться тем же политическим статусом и условиями жизни, какие были у него до 1959 года». Его Святейшество Далай-лама выступил тогда с категорическим заявлением в адрес китайского руководства, подчеркнув, что тема обсуждения – благополучие шести миллионов тибетцев, ему же лично нечего просить у Центрального правительства КНР.

Начиная с 1969 года, Его Святейшество Далай-лама говорил о том, что все вопросы, вплоть до существования института Далай-лам, должен решать тибетский народ. 

В 1992 году Его Святейшество объявил, что, когда мы вернемся в Тибет при условии предоставления Тибету адекватной автономии, он не будет занимать никакой должности в правительстве будущего Тибета, не говоря уже о том, чтобы добиваться восстановления политической роли, которую традиционно играли Далай-ламы. 

Мы хотели бы также прояснить, в особенности для наших китайских сестер и братьев, что тибетцы, включая Его Святейшество Далай-ламу, не имеют ни малейшего желания восстанавливать старую общественную систему, которая существовала в Тибете до 1959 года. В действительности, демократическая система была введена в тибетском сообществе еще в 1960 году, когда путем выборов был определен состав Ассамблеи тибетских народных депутатов (Парламента в изгнании).

С 2001 года у тибетцев в изгнании есть избираемое путем голосования политическое руководство, а Его Святейшество Далай-лама считает себя наполовину в отставке. Однако он до конца своих дней будет продолжать исполнять взятые на себя обязательства по пропаганде общечеловеческих ценностей и гармонии в отношениях между разными религиями.

После возобновления переговорного процесса с китайским правительством в 2002 году посланники Его Святейшества заявляли на каждой встрече, что предметом обсуждения является благополучие тибетского народа, а не Его Святейшество Далай-лама.

Чиме Р. Чокьяпа
Секретарь
Его Святейшества Далай-ламы 

18 июля
http://savetibet.ru/2008/07/19/tubetan_issue.html

----------


## Паво Дордже

В пятницу, 8 августа, в 13 часов EST (18:00 по Гринвичу) сотни красных огней будут зажжены на вершинах гор, холмов, небоскрёбов и других заметных сооружений в Европе, Северной и Южной Америке, Азии. Эта акция станет вторым и последним этапом проекта Sad Smoky Mountains (SSM&S YouTube page), разработанным Альберто Перуффо (Alberto Peruffo) и Fattoria Artistica Antersass. Днём ранее, 7 августа в 20 часов по местному времени, люди во всём мире зажгут свечи солидарности с народом Тибета. Эти две инициативы - Sadsmokymountains.net  и candle4tibet.org – слились воедино, чтобы образовать более мощное послание, организовав *«Световой протест»* всемирного масштаба...

_Подробнее: http://nicolaev.livejournal.com/781259.html_

----------


## Паво Дордже

а чем моя свечка поможет Тибету?
http://nicolaev.livejournal.com/781650.html

----------


## Galina

*Актер Джереми Айронс призывает к участию в кампании "Т для Тибета" не только буддистов* 

Лидер группы R.E.M. Майкл Стайп, британский актер Джереми Айронс и другие звезды поддержали акцию "Т для Тибета", приняв участие в съемках, организованных "Free Tibet Campaign". 

На фотографиях знаменитости демонстрируют жест, напоминающий сигнал "время вышло", который подает тренер в баскетболе. Такой жест в поддержку Тибета предложен для Олимпиады-2008 в Пекине базирующейся в Лондоне организацией "Free Tibet Campaign", чтобы избежать конфликта с китайскими властями, которые намерены изымать любую символику политического характера. 

Этот жест протеста напоминает о ставшем известным всему миру моменте, когда черные американские спринтеры Томми Смит и Джон Карлос подняли вверх руки в черных перчатках на Олимпийских играх 1968 года в Мехико. "Мы уверены, что эта кампания и Т-жест вскоре распространятся по всему миру. Теперь нам нужны отважные спортсмены, готовые продемонстрировать, что их волнуют права человека, сделав Т-жест в Пекине", - сказала Post Chronicle Анна Холмс, действующий директор "Free Tibet Campaign".

"Не обязательно быть буддистом, чтобы беспокоиться о Тибете, – размышляет Джереми Айронс на сайте кампании 'T for Tibet'. - И я уверен, что так вы даже больше будете переживать. Надо только взглянуть на эту древнюю, уникальную культуру, которая десятилетиями китайской оккупации систематически разрушалась. Только взглянуть на тибетцев, которые, рискуя своей жизнью, ежегодно уходят в изгнание через Гималаи. Они уходят, потому что хотят быть тибетцами, а не китайцами".

Некоторые европейские активисты, пишет Mail&GuardianOnline, в знак протеста против ущемления прав человека в Китае планируют надевать одежду оранжевого цвета, тогда как другие группы намерены отдать предпочтение спортивным повязкам на запястье.

*Джереми Айронс демонстрирует жест "Т для Тибета"*

http://portal-credo.ru/site/?act=news&id=64263&cf=
http://wangpa.livejournal.com/162819.html

----------


## Galina

*Стинг, Дэйв Мэтьюс, Аланис Морисетт, Джон Майер и другие звезды* 

Фонд Art of Peace объявил 21 июля об участии таких популярных современных музыкантов, как Sting, Dave Matthews, Alanis Morissette, John Mayer, Suzanne Vega, Rush, Imogen Heap, Garbage, Damien Rice, Moby, Underworld, Duncan Sheik и другие, в записи альбома из 20 песен, названного 'Songs for Tibet - The Art of Peace'. 



«Мы намеревались выразить нашу поддержку тибетскому народу и их посланию мира через музыку, фундаментальный способ самовыражения, в то время, когда взгляды всего мира будут устремлены на Китай, - сказал исполнительный директор Art of Peace Foundation Майкл Воль (Michael Wohl). – В течение нескольких дней после нашего обращения исполнители откликнулись с потрясающим сочувствием и стремлением представить новые песни. Этот альбом должен привлечь внимание людей к значению Тибета, к дарам его культуры», а также к кризису, который тибетский народ переживает сегодня».



Начиная с 5 августа, за три дня до церемонии открытия Олимпиады в Пекине, альбом 'Songs for Tibet' будет распространяться по всему миру только через iTunes. С 12 августа он станет доступен покупателям других магазинов, включая Amazon. 



"Преданность делу и энтузиазм со стороны столь большой группы исполнителей были удивительными и искренне сердечными. Я испытывал восторг, дирижируя таким историческим проектом», - отметил легендарный музыкальный продюсер Руперт Хайн (Rupert Hine), занимавшийся продюсированием этого CD.



"Мы поддерживаем этот уникальный проект как идущее от самого сердца выражение солидарности с Далай-ламой и тибетским народом в то время, когда под угрозой находится само выживание религиозной культуры Тибета», - сказала Кейт Сондерс (Kate Saunders) из International Campaign for Tibet. 



Помимо привлечения внимания и поддержки к тибетской проблеме в этот критический момент, отмечает NewsBlaze.com, средства, которые фонд получит от продажи альбома, пойдут на поддержку проектов в рамках послания мира Далай-ламы XIV.



Воль, один из организаторов альбома, отметил, что время для релиза было выбрано не случайно. «Мне представляется, что сейчас самое время для позитивного олимпийского послания мира и надежды, вдохновляемого мудрой культурой тибетского народа», - говорит Майкл Воль, долгое время практикующий йогу и медитацию. Многие группы, занимающиеся критикой китайского режима в Тибете, используют Олимпиаду для выражения своей обеспокоенности и поддержки духовному лидеру Тибета Далай-ламе. Как пишет AFP, одна из таких групп призывает спортсменов, участвующих в олимпийских состязаниях, *сделать руками простой знак Т*, чтобы отразить поддержку делу Тибета.



В марте Бьорк вызвала раздражение пекинских властей, прибавив к словам песни “Declare Independence” слова «Тибет, Тибет». Недавно Пекин заявил, что усилит контроль за выступлениями иностранных исполнителей в материковой части Китая. 

http://wangpa.livejournal.com/162068.html?#cutid1

----------


## Паво Дордже

29 июля 2008-го Е.С. Далай-Лама благословил, поддержал и признал немалое значение международной кампании "Засвети свечу ради Тибета!" для свободы в Тибете и свободы всего человечества...

_Полностью: http://community.livejournal.com/tas...k_be/1326.html_

*7-8 августа* уже близко.
*Будзем солидарны!*

----------


## Zom

http://edition.cnn.com/2008/WORLD/as...ors/index.html

----------


## Galina

*Свеча для Тибета: израильтянин организовал массовую акцию в поддержку тибетцев*

Израильтянин Давид Калифа (52), бывший бизнесмен, отошедший от дел, решил выступить в поддержку тибетского народа. Он создал интернет-сайт с разъяснением акции, призванной продемонстрировать властям Китая, что мир требует свободы Тибету. 

Акция в поддержку Тибета заключается в следующем: каждый желающий должен 7 августа, в канун Олимпийских игр в Пекине, зажечь свечу. Сделать это следует в 21:00 по местному времени. "Свечу можно зажечь на работе, дома, на улице, поставить на окно. Эта акция направлена на борьбу за высшие цели, такие, как свобода, проводится без коммерческих целей и носит исключительно мирный характер", – говорит инициатор. 

Предложение Давида Калифы вызвало интерес во всем мире, разные организации пообещали принять участие в акции, в том числе, "Sad Smoky Mountains", в прошлом уже участвовавшая в некоторых мероприятиях в поддержку Тибета. "Sad Smoky Mountains" объединяет альпинистов, и обещает на утро после акции Калифы послать сотни альпинистов зажигать свечи на крышах небоскребов в Нью-Йорке, Париже, Амстердаме и других городах мира. 

Калифа сообщил, что в Санкт-Петебурге также нашлись люди, желающие участвовать в его акции. Они хотели зажечь свечи на улице, но власти города сообщили, что не потерпят каких-либо демонстраций и митингов во время Олимпиады. В итоге, как сообщила газета "The St.Petersburg Times", сторонники тибетской свободы решили провести свое мероприятие без разрешения мэрии. 

Свою поддержку акции выразил и тибетский лидер в изгнании Далай-лама, благословивший начинание Калифы. "Мы надеемся, что ваша акция "Свеча для Тибета" поможет китайским властям вновь задуматься о ценности свободы для любого жителя нашей планеты, а так же о важности сохранения тибетской буддистской культуры, которая призвана служить миллионам людей во всем мире, включая китайский народ",- сказал представитель Далай-ламы Тсеринга Таши. 

Давид Калифа надеется, что сможет привлечь к акции 100 миллионов участников из разных стран, а на следующий день собирается разослать в официальные структуры государств сообщение о точном количестве сторонников независимости Тибета в их стране. Письмо с отчетом о данной акции будет отправлено и правительству Китая. 

На этом акция "светового протеста" не закончится. Организаторы призывают всех, кто будет смотреть церемонию открытия Олимпийских игр, зажечь свечу, фонарик, зажигалку или воспользоваться любым другим источником света, когда на стадионе появятся китайские спортсмены. 

Калифа подчеркивает, что акция не направлена против проведения Олимпиады в Пекине, ее целью является лишь выражение поддержки тибетскому народу. 

Желающие присоединиться к акции могут сделать это на сайте "Свеча для Тибета". 


Новостной интернет сайт NEWSru.co.il напечатал статью о нашей акции протеста, а завтра, 6.08.08  в вечернем выпуске новостей на международном канале RTVi все желающие смогут посмотреть  зарисовку о  нашем проекте.

http://newsru.co.il/israel/05aug2008/tibet8025.html

----------


## Galina

*100 млн человек примут участие в акции «Свеча за Тибет»*

Не менее 100 млн человек со всего света примут 7 августа участие во всемирной акции с зажженной за освобождение Тибета свечой, сообщает независимый христианский портал AsiaNews.



Старт проведению кампании «Свеча за Тибет» дал вышедший на пенсию специалист по банковскому инвестированию Давид Калифа (David Califa), житель израильского города Рамат Хашарон (Ramat Hasharon), профинансировавший эту акцию из своих средств. Вскоре кампания «Свеча за Тибет» приобрела глобальный размах, опираясь на сайт социальной сети, переведенный добровольцами на 25 языков, в том числе русский. Сайт обращается к посетителям с призывом выставить горящие свечи на подоконниках, рабочих столах или в публичных местах, где их могут увидеть другие люди и поддержать акцию за прекращение репрессий в Тибете.



К 5 августа для участия в акции зарегистрировались 500 тысяч человек из более чем ста стран. Недавно к их числу присоединилась великая тибетская певица Юнгчен Лхамо (Yungchen Lhamo), которую почитатели называют «Голос Тибета». Предполагается, что число «малых» огней, зажженных в день перед открытием Олимпийских игр в Пекине, будет столь велико, что об акции сообщат телекомпании всего мира. 



8 августа главам всех государств мира будут направлены письма с информацией о том, сколько человек в каждой стране выразили пожелания свободы Тибету, и требованием предпринять конкретные шаги в поддержку тибетского народа.



Сторонники этой кампании заявляют, что такой ‘световой’ протест символизирует энергию одного человека, вкладываемую в разрешение отдельной проблемы. «Свеча за Тибет» объединяет миллионы людей во всем мире в идеальном голосовании, не зависящем от национальности, пола, расы, политической и религиозной принадлежности, чтобы дать надежду на перемены в подходе к проблеме, особенно в западных государствах, где лидеры стран со вниманием относятся к общественному мнению.



Они полагают, что «каждое человеческое существо, заботящееся о свободе, несет ответственность за то, чтобы зажечь свечу. Такое акт зажжения свечи, будучи личным и духовным, рассматривается также как голосование. Голосование столь массовое, что мировые лидеры не в состоянии его игнорировать».

http://wangpa.livejournal.com/172526.html

----------


## Galina

выпуск новостей на международном канале RTVi -

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a3_zrlm5Hfo

----------


## Маша_ла

А чего-то будет в Москве 7-8 в плане зажигания свечей за Тибет?

----------


## Galina

*Его Святейшество Далай-лама об Олимпийских играх в Пекине*

Я бы хотел направить свои слова приветствия Китайской народной республике, организаторам и спортсменам, принимающим участие в предстоящих Олимпийских играх в Пекине. 

С того самого момента, когда Китай подал заявку о проведении Олимпийских игр, я выступал в поддержку его права принимать Игры. Это [исторический] момент, которым могут гордиться 1 миллиард 300 миллионов китайцев. Эти Игры должны способствовать укреплению олимпийского духа, в основе которого дружба, открытость и мир.

Я посылаю свои молитвы и добрые пожелания, дабы это события увенчалось успехом.

Далай-лама

6 августа 2008

Официальный сайт Далай-ламы- http://dalailama.com/news.286.htm

http://savetibet.ru/2008/08/06/dalai..._olympics.html

----------


## Паво Дордже

Напоминаю о сегодняшней акции!
http://community.livejournal.com/tas...k_be/3150.html
http://community.livejournal.com/tas...k_be/3044.html
http://community.livejournal.com/tas...k_be/2570.html

Помолитесь, пожалуйста - как умеете! Пошлите свет и благопожелания, какие б ни возникли в сердце. Олимпиада когда-то призвана была призвать в мир мир и гармонию. Давайте и мы, молитвенно или по-простому, от души, призовём гармонию и мир, во всём мире и в Китае, в Тибете, призовём здоровье, счастье и свободу для всех, кто нуждается в этом! Можно смеяться и называть наши огни бесполезным чудачеством, но сами - помолитесь. Неужели и ваши молитвы - тоже пустое дело? Неужели их никто не слышит и не откликается на них? Не верим! Помолимся вместе! Ради блага всех живых существ...

----------


## Galina

Это мое окно.

----------


## Кунзанг Янгдзом

А вот мой аватар

----------


## Паво Дордже

Про мою Свечу для Тибета, и про её символизм...
http://nicolaev.livejournal.com/804923.html

----------


## Galina

*Фоторепортаж. Свечи за свободный Тибет в разных странах мира* -

http://savetibet.ru/2008/08/09/candles.html

*Москва зажигает свечи за свободный Тибет* - http://savetibet.ru/2008/08/08/moscow_for_tibet.html 

*Видео.* Москва зажигает красные огни за Тибет - http://savetibet.ru/2008/08/10/tibet.html



*Санкт-Петербург* - http://www.bafutplanet.com/080807_Ti...ges/Tibet.html

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (04.03.2009)

----------


## Маша_ла

Жаль, что раньше не сообщили об акции в Мск, а только постфактум  :Frown:

----------


## Galina

*В Дхарамсале прошла массовая акция протеста против китайского режима в Тибете*

Многочисленные участники протеста против нарушений прав человека в Тибете собрались 14 августа в главном храме Цуглакхан в индийском городе Дхарамсала, известном также как «мини-Лхаса», сообщает Asian News International. 



Одетые в черное и с черными повязками на головах, участники протеста в знак поддержки тибетцев внутри Китая исполнили патриотическую песню, а затем провели шествие по крутым улицам Дхарамсалы, скандируя лозунги за свободу Тибета и долголетие Далай-ламы. Некоторые из протестующих сковали себя, символизируя положение политических заключенных в тюрьмах Лхасы, страдающих от жестокого обращения китайских властей.



Организаторы протеста заявили, что выступают не против Олимпиады, а против бесчеловечного обращения китайских властей с народом Тибета. «Мы искренне считаем, что страна, принимающая Олимпийские игры, должна нести определенную моральную ответственность за нормальные стандарты прав человека и свобод внутри этой страны, какими Китай не обладает. И мы обеспокоены тем, что страна, принимающая такое большое событие, не соответствует этому требованию», - отметила президент Ассоциации тибетских женщин Б. Церинг.



Между тем в Нью-Дели полиция силой отправила тибетских эмигрантов, ведущих в течение нескольких последних дней голодовку, в больницу. Они объявили неопределенную голодовку под лозунгом 'Indefinite fast for Tibet-without Food and Water' с целью привлечь внимание мировой общественности к тибетской проблеме. Поскольку состояние их здоровья серьезно ухудшилось, полиция решила принудительно перевести их под постоянный надзор врачей. 



Полиция также разместила в лагере тибетцев двух полицейских, которые должны осуществлять контроль за действиями голодающих. «Мы заменили настоящих участников голодовки шестью добровольцами, так что они забрали не тех шестерых. Однако сегодня полиция тщательнее спланировала свои действия, оставив дежурить двух полицейских, чтобы следить, будут ли заменены голодающие или нет», - рассказал Asian News International вице-президент Конгресса тибетской молодежи Тхондуп Доржи (Thunduk Dorje).



В Непале, уточняет VOA News, полиция задержала 14 августа не менее 760 тибетских эмигрантов, протестовавших у здания посольства КНР в Катманду.



*12-часовой пост* 


В тот же день, 14 августа, Комитет тибетской солидарности объявил в Дхарамсале о проведении 30 августа 12–часового поста и молебна, чтобы помочь тибетцам, испытывающим тяжкое бремя репрессий китайского режима, а также увеличить коллективные заслуги тибетского и китайского народов.



Как сообщает официальный сайт центральной тибетской администрации TibetNet, об этой инициативе было объявлено утром в зале Лхакпа Церинг департамента информации и международных отношений на пресс-конференции, которую провели председатель Комитета тибетской солидарности и спикер парламента Тибета в изгнании Карма Чопхел и член Комитета Цултрим Тензин (Tsultrim Tenzin).



Эта акция имеет целью «должным образом напомнить и призвать все человеческие существа действенно противостоять актам подавления, насилия и несправедливости ненасильственными и мирными методами, порожденными состраданием и любящей добротой к тому, кто применяет давление к нам». 



Учрежденный кашагом (кабинетом министров) и парламентом Тибета в изгнании, Комитет тибетской солидарности призван планировать, координировать и возглавлять действия, поддерживающие единство живущих в изгнании тибетцев в рамках политики «Срединного пути» центральной тибетской администрации.

http://wangpa.livejournal.com/179947.html

----------


## Galina

*Далай-лама объявил о необходимости проведения чрезвычайной встречи по основным проблемам Тибета*

В послании, опубликованном офисом Далай-ламы, Его Святейшество призвал спикера, заместителя спикера Тибетского парламента, а также кашаг (кабинет министров), организовать и провести чрезвычайную всеобщую встречу по обсуждению фундаментальных проблем Тибета, сообщает официальный сайт центральной тибетской администрации tibet.net.

В послании, опубликованном офисом Далай-ламы, Его Святейшество призвал спикера, заместителя спикера Тибетского парламента, а также кашаг (кабинет министров), организовать и провести чрезвычайное всеобщее совещание по обсуждению фундаментальных проблем Тибета, сообщает официальный сайт центральной тибетской администрации tibet.net.

Учитывая недавний кризис внутри Тибета и ситуацию в мире в целом, заявил Далай-лама, в соответствии со статьей 59 «Хартии тибетцев в изгнании», предоставляющей ему соответствующие полномочия, может быть созвана чрезвычайное всеобщее совещание. В состав участников совещания, которое намечено провести в ноябре-декабре 2008 года, должны войти члены Тибетского парламента, а также иные назначенные парламентом лица. Кашаг по согласованию с парламентом или постоянным комитетом парламента также назначит своих делегатов.

Зачитав послание, спикер Карма Чопел заявил, что в понедельник, 15 сентября, Тибетский парламент сформулирует и рассмотрит проект соответствующего постановления на проходящей в настоящее время шестой сессии.

Как отметил помощник Далай-ламы Тензин Такла (Tenzin Takhla), приглашения на эту встречу уже направлены лидерам тибетцев в изгнании, участвующим в кампании за более широкую автономию для Тибета, и представителям неправительственных организаций. «Подобные встречи, на которых обсуждаются самые значимые вопросы, проводятся раз в несколько лет, - сказал он AFP по телефону из Дхарамсалы, - и она состоится в скором времени».

Другой помощник Далай-ламы, просивший не называть его имени, сказал, что приглашения на встречу в Дхарамсале направлены также членам организаций, выступающих в поддержку независимости Тибета. «К настоящему времени прошли семь раундов переговоров с Китаем (начиная с 2002), но достигнутые результаты невелики, и на этой встрече будет рассматриваться ход этих переговоров», - сказал он агентству AFP. «Далай-лама намерен очертить новый курс в переговорах с китайцами», - добавил он.


Валерий Никольский

http://savetibet.ru/2008/09/13/his_h..._on_tibet.html

----------


## Galina

*К вопросу о Тибете*

http://se-boy.livejournal.com/56742.html#cutid1

Проблема Тибета весьма интересна и противоречива. Это связано как с тем, что в последнее время у всех на слуху протесты тибетцев против политики Китая, неоднократные попытки сорвать эстафету олимпийского огня и проч., так и с тем, что существуют полярные мнения относительно того, является ли Тибет территорией Китая или же это самостоятельное государство.

В определенный момент стало понятно, что любые заявления китайских СМИ на эти темы, скажем так, неправдивы. Это подтверждалось как информацией из альтернативных источников, так и собственными наблюдениями. 

Вплотную вопросом заинтересовался после того, как решил ехать в Тибет. Поехать не получилось в силу вот этих причин (спасибо китайцам!), однако, поездка все равно планируется. 



Было удивительно увидеть тибетские реликвии и памятники культуры в больших количествах в Непале в районе горного массива Аннапурны. Кроме того, собственно тибетцев тут тоже очень много (Аннапурна находится недалеко от границы с Тибетом). На вопрос почему они здесь, ответ был один: вынуждены были перейти Гималаи из-за политики Китая.

В общем, стоило хотя бы немного разобраться в этом вопросе. Всегда интересно узнать пусть в общих чертах историю страны, куда собираешься ехать. К сожалению, сейчас очень много информации по Тибету, связанной со всяческого рода эзотерикой (духовными исканиями, местами силы и прочей ерундой), а где искать фактические данные, – непонятно. 

В этой ситуации кладом оказался обзор, сделанный тибетским правительством в изгнании. Разумеется нельзя было исключить, что обзор может быть довольно "однобоким", однако при анализе материалов и политической ситуации очевидно, что степень объективности достаточная. Обзор опирается на данные нескольких сотен международных источников (в том числе китайские и тибетские). Издан под названием "Тибет под властью коммунистического Китая" в 2001 году в Индии. Выдержки из обзора приводятся курсивом.

*Всем хорошая страна Китай, только вот китайцев там много*

Эту фразу сказал один знакомый, побывавший в Китае не раз и очень увлекающийся китайским искусством. А есть еще такой анекдот. Китайца спрашивают: "Как вам Москва?" – "Городок хороший. Тихий, спокойный, народу немного".

Главная проблема Китая – народонаселение, которое увеличивается, несмотря ни на какие меры. В этом мощь этого народа. В этом его проклятие. Каково жить в государстве, где желание завести ребенка жестко ограничивается правительством? Каково каждый день в виде пропаганды читать лозунги "Еще один ребенок – еще одна могила", "Растите меньше детей, но больше свиней", "Откажешься от аборта – дом снесем, коров конфискуем", "Мать-земля устала и больше детей не вынесет", "Мальчики и девочки в сердцах своих родителей" и т.д.? 

Как выживать в условиях чудовищной конкуренции, когда на одно рабочее место приходится, допустим, не 5-10 человек, а на порядки больше? Это все риторические вопросы, разумеется. Выход только один. Когда теста становится много, оно лезет из горшка. Точно так же китайцы растекаются за пределы Поднебесной. И здесь не везет соседям. А что уж говорить о Тибете, который в настоящий момент считается китайской территорией?

Если раньше экспансия в Тибет была, полагаю, по большей части лишь имперской амбицией великого Мао, то теперь на первый план выходит другое. В Тибете есть полезные ископаемые; в Тибете чистая вода (из 660 городов Китая более 400 испытывают дефицит воды, и более половины китайцев употребляют загрязненную воду); в Тибете древесина. И наконец Тибет – это стратегическая область (полигон для атомных испытаний плюс сейчас там базируются ракетные установки с ядерными зарядами), отсюда же проще контролировать спорные участки границы с Непалом и Индией, кроме того, это плацдарм для дальнейшей экспансии. 

При этом, очевидно, тибетцы воспринимаются как помеха – со всеми их буддами, ступами, монахами, четками… – то есть культурой. Такая ситуация длится уже более 50 лет, и от настоящего Тибета, настоящей тибетской культуры на данный момент не осталось практически ничего. То что показывают туристам, ничтожно мало и работает как красивая вывеска, вернее обертка, внутри которой нет конфеты. 

*Как все начиналось*

Одной из причин, по которым Китай считает, что имел право вторгаться в Тибет, – отсутствие государства. То есть, по словам китайцев, Тибет никогда не был государством. Это неправда. Не стоит вдаваться в подробности совсем уж давних времен (хотя сделать это стоило бы – уж больно интересные события происходили на протяжении веков), достаточно новейшей истории. Так, начиная с 1911 года, и вплоть до вторжения НОАК (освободительной армии Китая) в 1949 году Тибет обладал всеми признаками государственности: 

Правительство размещалось в Лхасе – столице Тибета. Оно состояло из главы государства (далай-ламы), Кабинета министров, Национальной ассамблеи и выборной бюрократии для управления территорией страны. Судебная власть осуществлялась судьями, которых назначало правительство. 
Правительство собирало налоги, выпускало деньги, управляло государственной почтой (выпускались даже тибетские почтовые марки), командовало армией.
Международные отношения Тибета были сфокусированы на соседних странах. Поддерживались дипломатические отношения с Непалом, Бутаном, Сиккимом, Монголией, Китаем, Британской Индией и, ограниченный период, с Россией и Японией. 

К этому стоит добавить, что во время четырех обсуждений тибетской проблемы на генеральной ассамблее ООН (1959, 1960, 1961 и 1965 годы) многие страны указывали на Тибет как на независимую страну, незаконно оккупированную Китаем. 

Разумеется, напрашивается вопрос: почему международное сообщество за это время так и не пошло против Китая? Я не знаю. Единственное отмечу, что СССР, по всей видимости, в то время был на стороне китайцев. Иначе как объяснить то, что в советском географическом атласе 1954 года Тибет обозначен как китайская территория.

Второй причиной, по которой Китай официально заявляет свои притязания на Тибет, является так называемое "Соглашение о мирном освобождении Тибета из 17 пунктов". Оно действительно было подписано тибетской стороной. Однако важно знать, во-первых, условия, в которых состоялось подписание, во-вторых, дату подписания. Это 23 мая 1951 года. 

Вместе с тем китайское вторжение в Тибет началось в 1949-1950 годах, то есть тогда же, когда была образована Китайская народная республика. Все попытки договориться, инициируемые тибетским правительством, оттягивались и игнорировались, в результате чего к осени 1950г. Китай захватил столицу Восточного Тибета город Чамдо. 

После наступило относительное затишье. Тибетцы отправили в Пекин делегацию со следующими полномочиями: представить китайской стороне свои требования, узнать требования китайцев, путем переговоров попытаться убедить Китай в его неправоте, а о ходе переговоров доложить далай-ламе. Переговоры длились не одну неделю, зашли в тупик, поскольку ни одна сторона уступать не хотела. В конце концов, китайцы предложили тибетской делегации окончательный вариант договора, сообщив, что это ультиматум. 

При этом с тибетской делегацией разговаривали в оскорбляющих выражениях, угрожая физической расправой. Членам делегации не разрешили связаться с далай-ламой для консультаций. То есть фактически делегаты стали пленниками. Им было предложено подписать соглашение на основе своих полномочий или принять на себя ответственность за незамедлительное наступление китайских войск на Лхасу. Делегаты вынуждены были соглашение подписать. Спустя четыре дня содержание документа было озвучено китайцами в радиоэфире, и о нем впервые узнало тибетское правительство.

В соглашении в числе прочего отмечалось, что: Китай имеет право ввести в Тибет войска, Пекину предоставляется право регулировать внешние сношения Тибета, Китай не будет менять политическую систему Тибета и покушаться на власть далай-ламы, а тибетскому народу будет предоставлена региональная автономия с сохранением верований и традиций. 

После этих событий тибетское правительство пыталось еще о чем-то договариваться с китайцами, однако осенью 1951 года многотысячная армия НОАК вошла в центральный Тибет, заняв основные города, а в октябре китайские войска заняли Лхасу.

*Начало конца*

Вследствие совершенно неразвитой транспортной инфраструктуры (отсутствие дорог) между Китаем и Тибетом тибетцев заставили кормить китайскую армию. В результате цены на продукты выросли в десять раз, начался голод. Начались восстания, в том числе и вооруженные, которые жестоко подавлялись китайцами. После одного из больших восстаний в 1959 году далай-лама был вынужден спасаться от китайцев и бежал в Индию, где и до сих пор находится тибетское правительство в изгнании.

В дальнейшем на Тибетском нагорье все происходило как в СССР времен Сталина. Коллективизация, колхозы, борьба с кулаками, изъятие излишков, концлагеря, доносительство. Чтобы прокормить огромное количество китайских солдат, тибетцев заставили засеивать пастбища озимой пшеницей. Через несколько лет хороших урожаев наступило истощение почвы. Погибла большая часть поголовья домашнего скота, за несколько лет от голода умерло более 340 тысяч тибетцев.

В целом можно говорить о самом прямом геноциде. За время правления Мао из 6 миллионов тибетцев более 1,6 миллиона умерли от голода, либо погибли в тюрьмах и лагерях. При этом китайцы совершенно не стеснялись в средствах. Чтобы не утомлять, вот всего две выдержки из воспоминаний тех, кто прошел лагеря и выжил:

В концлагерях китайцы обычно накапливали трупы, и когда из тел получался холм, его сжигали. Рядом с одним из концлагерей был большой овраг. Трупы скидывали в него до тех пор, пока он не переполнился. Грифы и собаки не успевали съедать тела, в результате китайцы были вынуждены сбрасывать трупы в реки. Тела, находившиеся в овраге, разлагались, и запах был настолько сильным, что потом в течение нескольких лет люди не могли подойти к оврагу.

*Медленное, но верное истребление*

После смерти Мао наступили сравнительно "вегетарианские" времена. Китайское правительство взяло курс на тихое и незаметное истребление тибетцев. Что и продолжается до сих пор. Трудно поверить, но в наше время продолжает цвести пышным цветом азиатская жестокость, причем узаконенная государством. 

Небольшое лирическое отступление. В СМИ встречается информация о том, что до прихода китайцев в Тибете царило средневековье: человека могли убить, изувечить, были в ходу пытки. То есть вроде как китайцы принесли в Тибет блага цивилизации. Однако…

В 1995 году власти ввели в действие новую стратегию устрашения политически неблагонадежных людей. Таковыми считаются тибетцы, которых подозревают в передаче информации о положении Тибета за пределы страны. Стратегия состоит в том, что человека задерживают на короткое время (1-2 дня в неделю) и допрашивают с применением изощренных методов пыток. Сюда входят: подвешивание, избиение, пытки электричеством и экстремальными температурами воздуха, натравливание собак, изнасилование и т.д. После этого человека отпускают "до следующего раза".

С целью борьбы с "неблагонадежными" людьми китайские власти расширили в Тибете сеть тюремных комплексов. Те, кого признали политически неблагонадежными, подвергаются гонениям. Членов семей этих людей увольняют с работы, детей исключают из школ. Единственный выход в таких условиях – бегство за Гималаи.

*Что же на самом деле осталось от Тибета и от тибетского буддизма?*

Если вспомнить историю государства советского, то следует предположить, что от тибетского буддизма не должно было остаться ничего. В СССР были так называемые прокоммунистические – официально разрешенные священники, однако это все довольно быстро кончилось. Единственные послабления появились во время ВОВ: если не изменяет память, были даже разрешены молебны и т.д. 

В любое другое время религия строя не в состоянии мирно конкурировать с настоящей религией. Первая будет искоренять вторую любым путем. В случае с Тибетом вопрос еще более политизирован, так как далай-лама – главное лицо в государстве является еще и духовным лидером. И здесь китайцы действовали так же, как советская власть в 20-е годы прошлого века. 

После бомбардировок монастырей во время военных действий пришло время лозунга "грабь награбленное". Монастыри и культурные центры разрушались до основания, все ценности из них предварительно вывозились – драгоценные камни затем продавались на аукционах, а статуи и другие предметы культа из драгоценных металлов отправлялись на переплавку.

Вдобавок к этому физическое уничтожение ценностей сопровождалось унижениями. Религиозные тексты сжигались и смешивались с удобрениями; священные камни и плиты с высеченными на них молитвами или изображениями божеств использовались для строительства туалетов и мостовых; монахов и монахинь заставляли публично заниматься сексом и требовали, чтобы они "показывали чудеса"; места, на которых стояли храмы, были превращены в загоны для скота; голодавшим в тюрьмах монахам и монахиням предлагали "получить пищу у Будды". 

По данным на сегодняшний день, из 6 тысяч монастырей избегли разрушения лишь восемь. Из 600 тысяч монахов, монахинь, ринпоче (перерожденцев), нгакпа (практиков Тантры) 110 тысяч были замучены и погибли, еще большее число было насильственно лишено духовного сана. 

Те монахи, которых можно увидеть в оставшихся монастырях Тибета, по большому счету монахами называться не могут, равно как и монастыри с трудом можно назвать центрами религии. Китайцами установлены следующие правила приема в монастырь: кандидату должно быть 18 лет, он "должен любить свою страну и коммунистическую партию", получить одобрение Комитета по управлению монастырями; получить согласие районной власти и Бюро общественной безопасности; кандидат и его родители должны быть "политически благонадежными".

Жизнь монастырей находится под бдительным оком еще большего количества организаций. На богослужения и иные мероприятие, связанные с культом, наложены ограничения, начиная от запрета портретов далай-ламы (это уголовно наказуемое деяние - до 6 лет тюрьмы), заканчивая запретом верующим на участие в религиозных праздниках.

Вот выдержка из любопытного документа. Приказ № 5 Государственного управления по делам религии КНР "Меры по управлению реинкарнациями живых будд в тибетском буддизме". Данный приказ действует с 2007 года.

Статья 5. Реинкарнация живого будды производится по заявке, на которую должно быть получено одобрение. Процесс подачи заявки и получения разрешения – следующий: управляющая организация монастыря, к которому будет приписан реинкарнированный живой будда, или местная буддийская ассоциация подают в отдел по делам религии народного правительства на уровне уезда заявку на реинкарнацию, народное правительство уезда высказывает свое мнение, после чего отдел по делам религии передает заявку на следующий уровень, чтобы заявку одобрил отдел по делам религии народного правительства провинции/автономного района. При этом, если живой будда имеет относительно важное значение для буддистских кругов, разрешение выдается на уровне народного правительства провинции/автономного района, если же его значение достаточно велико, то разрешение должно быть получено от Государственного управления по делам религий, если же значение очень велико, то одобрение должен дать Госсовет КНР. При выдаче разрешения на заявку на реинкарнацию живого будды необходимо запросить мнение соответствующей буддийской ассоциации.

Целиком с текстом приказа можно ознакомиться здесь - http://youka.livejournal.com/4941.html

В свете вышеизложенного становится очевидным, что Китай ждет не дождется смерти далай-ламы. Об этом прямо в 1998 году заявил президент Китая Цзянь Цзе-мин: Когда он (далай-лама) умрет, тибетская проблема решится окончательно. Тогда не будет никого, кто бы создавал для нас проблемы.

Ну, и вкратце: молодое поколение тибетцев уже не знает тибетский язык – Пекин финансирует только китайские школы, которые воспитывают школьников в социалистическом ключе, а не в традициях буддизма. Тибетцы не могут получать нормальное образование – приоритет опять же отдается китайцам. Тем тибетцам, кто уезжает получать образование в Индии, по возвращении в большинстве случаев запрещают работать по профессии. Вследствие плохого образования нет хороших специалистов. Поэтому для любой крупной работы в Тибете (например, строительство автодорог) приглашаются китайские специалисты. Таким образом, китайцы заселяют Тибет. 

На данный момент количество тибетцев и китайцев на Тибетском нагорье практически одинаково – и тех и тех примерно по 7 миллионов.

*Сырьевой придаток*

Разработка месторождений полезных ископаемых, вырубка лесов, выброс ядерных отходов на Тибетском нагорье уже приводит к серьезным последствиям. К примеру, в последние годы Пекин приостановил вырубку лесов в Тибете. Дело в том, что леса задерживают осадки, обильно выпадающие во время муссонов. Вернее задерживали. Китайцы одумались после того, как в течение ряда лет произошло несколько серьезных наводнений. Из-за промышленной и сельскохозяйственной деятельности интенсивно загрязняются реки Тибета, а именно Тибетское нагорье снабжает водой 47% населения Земли: Индию, Непал, Китай, Бангладеш, Пакистан и Таиланд.

*Пушки на "крыше мира"*

Когда Китай захватил Тибет, произошло эпохальное событие – исчезла буферная зона между Индией и Китаем. Апогеем этого стала индийско-китайская война в 1962 году. Впервые в истории на поле битвы сошлись два самых многочисленных народа Земли – сейчас и в Китае и Индии в совокупности живет почти 2,5 миллиарда человек, если уже не больше. До 1950 года вся индийско-тибетская граница охранялась всего 74 индийскими полицейскими, теперь Дели ежедневно тратит на охрану Гималаев более 1 миллиона долларов и держит на границе с Китаем 8 дивизий. Это связано с тем, что китайцы разместили в Тибете более 500 тысяч своих военных.

Главная цель постройки в Тибете разветвленной сети автомобильных и железных дорог – не туристическая или торговая, а исключительно стратегическая. Все тот же Цзянь Цзе-мин в интервью "Нью-Йорк таймс" на вопрос про железные дороги ответил буквально следующее: "это политическое решение, и мы добьемся реализации проекта любой ценой, даже если он окажется экономически невыгодным".

(Примеров такого рода решений у Китая довольно много. Мао Цзедун ими славился. Достаточно вспомнить кампанию по уничтожению воробьев, в результате чего насекомые съели урожай, и Китаю пришлось "импортировать" воробьев из сопредельных стран. Или кампанию по вырубке "неправильно растущих" групп деревьев, в результате чего была уничтожена естественная преграда, и песчаные бури из Монголии засыпают теперь песком Пекин…)

За счет коммуникаций обеспечивается снабжение всем необходимым войск, 14 тактических авиабаз и 20 аэродромов, а также центра по разработке и созданию оружия массового поражения. Именно в Тибете были созданы все атомные бомбы Китая. Именно в Тибете проводились атомные и ядерные испытания. И наконец именно в Тибете в настоящий момент стоят на боевом дежурстве до 400 боевых ракет с ядерными боеголовками, дальность полета которых позволяет нанести удары по Индии и России. По мнению многих политиков, на фоне складывающейся ситуации (экспансия Китая) в ближайшем будущем в Юго-восточной Азии начнется гонка вооружений и, вполне вероятно, военные конфликты.


В том, что экспансия Китая – не просто политическая спекуляция, довелось убедиться лично – я приехал в королевство Непал, а уезжал уже из республики Непал. Король был свергнут, к власти пришли маоисты. И хотя это положило конец многолетней скрытой войне, в результате которой в Непале погибла не одна тысяча человек, не стоит забывать что слово "маоист" происходит от имени Мао. А то, что непальские маоисты повернутся к Индии задом, а к Китаю передом, как избушка из сказки, не у кого сомнения нет, достаточно почитать последние новости. Вот они:

1. Индия обеспокоена тем, что непальский премьер-министр Прачанда (лидер непальских маоистов) посетил Китай в качестве первой зарубежной поездки, отправившись на церемонию закрытия Олимпиады и нарушив, таким образом, традицию сначала приезжать в Индию. Этот шаг в Нью-Дели рассматривают как попытку маоистского правительства Непала стать ближе коммунистическому Китаю.

2. Власти Непала заявляют, что намерены начать депортацию тибетцев, находящихся в стране нелегально. Всего в Непале проживают около 20 тыс. тибетских беженцев. Многие оказались в Непале из-за противостояния с китайскими властями. 

Вот так.

----------


## Ersh

Напоминаю, что в этом треде публикуется только информация по теме, обсуждение запрещено.

----------


## Паво Дордже

*Независимость Тибета в исторической ретроспективе*

*No Losar! Light Candle for Tibet!*

----------


## Паво Дордже

*«Добро пожаловать на Дни тибетской культуры в Литве!»*

*«Меморандум о подлинной автономии для тибетского народа»*

Большинство тибетцев в этом году поддерживает бойкот торжеств по случаю Лосара, начала Нового года по тибетскому календарю, в память о тех участниках тибетских протестов весны 2008 года, кто погиб и заключен в тюрьму пекинским режимом. Несмотря на попытки китайских властей изобразить праздничное настроение, тибетские монахи предпочитают встречать ‘черный’ Новый год молчаливыми пикетами.

http://nicolaev.livejournal.com/1062933.html
http://community.livejournal.com/tas..._be/19056.html

Tibetan New Year 2009: *Losar.flv* (13,28 Mb)

Его Святейшество Далай-Лама: _«Все мы в эти дни должны воздержаться от совершения неблагих деяний и посвятить себя совершению благих дел, дабы все те, кто отдал свою жизнь за свободу Тибета, в том числе те, кто погиб в дни трагических событий прошлого года, смогли быстро достичь состояния Будды, многократно перерождаясь в высших мирах. Мы должны также посвятить свои заслуги тем, кто ныне испытывает страдания, дабы они незамедлительно обрели счастье, каковым является свобода. Пусть все совместно накопленные нами заслуги послужат тому, чтобы справедливая борьба за свободу Тибета как можно быстрее увенчалась успехом»_.

----------


## Паво Дордже

Представители *группы поддержки Движения за свободу и культуру Тибета* обратились в понедельник, 2 марта, в Вильнюсскую мэрию с официальной просьбой *назвать в честь Тибета сквер, находящийся в районе Ужупис*, на улице Малуну. Это обращение приурочено к проходящим *Дням тибетской культуры в Литве*. Пожелаем удачи!

_«Друзья Тибета и тибетцы в Токио организовали 28 февраля, на четвертый день тибетского новогоднего фестиваля Лосар, специальный молебен в память жертв, погибших в результате силового подавления Китаем тибетских протестов в 2008 году, и в поддержку тех, кто страдает от репрессивной политики внутри Тибета…»_

*«В Китае созданы руководящие центры 
по предотвращению развития протестов»*

Руководство компартии нервничает в ожидании нескольких политически чувствительных годовщин, наступающих в то время, когда экономический рост снижается, а безработица растет, что в сумме может привести к серьезному общественному противостоянию. Очевидной целью данной кампании является усиление контроля за населением и областями, которые считаются властями наиболее проблемными. Предусматривается, помимо прочего, повышенная слежка за политическими диссидентами, влиятельными правозащитниками и жалобщиками с их петициями, а также более жесткие ограничения свободы прессы и обмена комментариями в сети.

Некоторые чиновники называют эту кампанию “Проект 6521”, имея в виду сочетание примечательных событий этого года: 60-й годовщины основания КНР 1 октября, 50-й годовщины тибетского народного восстания 10 марта, 20-й годовщины военного подавления демократических манифестаций на площади Тяньаньмэнь 4 июня и 10-й годовщины запрета движения «Фалуньгун» в июле. В этом году имеются и другие чувствительные годовщины, включая 90-летие движения 4 мая в Пекине, развернувшего над страной знамя модернизации, иконоборчества и демократии, и вдохновившего после 1949-го многие студенческие протесты, в том числе движение 1989 года, во главе которого стояли студенты. Поскольку историческим датам в материковом Китае нередко придавалось дополнительное политическое звучание, власти искренне опасаются, что такая цепь чувствительных годовщин вызовет появление деклараций с призывами к переменам в политике.

По данным тибетского правительства в изгнании, с 10 марта 2008 года в результате силовых мер китайских властей против участников тибетских протестов в Тибете погибли 219 тибетцев и 1294 получили ранения. Под стражей остаются около 5600 человек, и более 1000 считаются пропавшими без вести.

----------


## Паво Дордже

Итак, завтра , 10 марта — годовщина 
1959 Tibetan uprising и 2008 Tibetan unrest.

Анонс на 10.03. Внимание!
Мероприятия в Литве: http://community.livejournal.com/tas..._be/20132.html
Мероприятия в Польше: http://community.livejournal.com/tas..._be/20595.html
Беларусы — точно, выходим в Литве  :Smilie: 

И поднакопившиеся новости: http://nicolaev.livejournal.com/1074135.html

----------


## Galina

Общество друзей Тибета приглашает жителей республики принять участие в акции солидарности с тибетским народом, которая ежегодно проводится по всему миру в память о жертвах, погибших 10 марта 1959 года. 

50 лет назад в Лхасе были убиты тысячи тибетцев, в восстании против китайской оккупации, которое с невиданной жестокостью было подавлено. Но борьба за право тибетцев на самоопределение продолжается. Вот уже на протяжении многих лет .Его Святейшество неустанно выступает в защиту тибетского народа и подлинного самоуправления в Тибете и по-прежнему верен главной идее - политике ненасилия в борьбе за права тибетцев. 

10 марта в 17.00 у памятника Будды соберутся все желающие, чтобы выразить сочувствие и поддержку тибетскому народу и миротворческой политике Его Святейшества Далай-ламы. В этот же день жители смогут прочесть Заявление Его Святейшества Далай-ламы, с которым ежегодно знакомится мировое сообщество. 

Нина ШАЛДУНОВА. 

"Хальмг ннн" от 7. 03 09г.


дата: 10 March 2009 

*Выступление Председателя Общества друзей Тибета Коокуевой А.И. по случаю 50-й годовщины Тибетского народного восстания* 

10 марта перед утренним молебном перед прихожанами собравшимися в хуруле «Золотая обитель Будды Шакъямуни» выступила Председатель «Общество друзей Тибета» Коокуева А.И. 

Сегодня исполнилось 50 лет со дня национального восстания в Тибете. За счастье которого сто тысяч тибетцев вынуждены были покинуть свою родину и рассеяться по всему земному шару. 

Его Святейшество Далай – лама в сопровождении небольшой группы, включающей представителей тибетского правительства ушел в изгнание и обосновался в Индии. 

Вот уже пол-века тибетский народ и Его Святейшество Далай – лама XIV являются изгнанниками на этой земле. 

Вы знаете, что представители тибетской диаспоры проживают и у нас, в Калмыкии, работают в нашем хуруле. 

По традиции, в этот день, Его Святейшество Далай – лама XIV обращается к мировому сообществу, напоминая о событиях произошедших в Лхасе 50 лет назад


дата: 10 March 2009 

http://www.buddhisminkalmykia.ru/

----------


## Galina

*В Бурятии состоялся пикет в 50-й годовщине Тибетского восстания в Лхасе*

В Улан-Удэ 10 марта с 16.00 до 18.00 в центре города, на площади Революции состоялся в память о 50-й годовщине Тибетского восстания в Лхасе, после которого началась эмиграция Его Святейшества Далай-ламы, пикет, организованный членами "Зеленой Тары". Цель мероприятия - почтить память жертв Тибетского восстания 1959 г. и жертв трагических событий весной 2008 г. в Тибете, информировать общественность о проблеме Тибета, собрать подписи в поддержку визита Его Святейшества в Бурятию. 

В нем приняло участие 37 членов "Зеленой Тары", которые держали в руках тибетский флаг, портрет Его Святейшества, свечи в память о жертвах, а также лозунги "50 лет Его Святейшество живет в эмиграции!", "Нет геноциду тибетского народа!", "Тибет - наша духовная мать!", "Наши сердца - с Тибетом", "Поддерживаем Срединный подход Его Святейшества!" и т.д. Участники пикета также собирали подписи в поддержку нашего обращения в МИД России с просьбой выдать визу Его Святейшеству для визита в Бурятию и другие регионы России. За два часа собрано свыше 900 подписей. 

Тензин Чойдрон (Ирина Урбанаева)

Фоторепортаж  - http://savetibet.ru/2009/03/10/buryatia.html


*Свыше 200 человек зажгли свечи памяти у статуи Будды в Элисте в честь 50-й годовщины тибетского восстания в Лхасе*

В центре Элисты (Калмыкия) у статуи Будды во вторник вечером прошла акция, посвященная 50-й годовщины мирного восстания в Тибете.
Как сообщил агентству "Интерфакс-Юг" настоятель буддийского храма "Золотая обитель Будды Шакьямуни" Наванг Лодой, в шествии со свечами в руках приняли участие свыше 200 горожан, которые "вознесли молитвы и почтили память всех тех, кто погиб, перенес пытки и тяготы, начиная с мирного восстания 10 марта 1959 года в Лхасе".

"Мы читали молитву, написанную Его Святейшеством Далай-ламой сразу после ухода в изгнание. Слова молитвы "Чони янго" ("Безграничное, безмерное достоинство") обращены к тибетскому народу и направлены на мирное разрешение тибетской проблемы," - подчеркнул собеседник агентства.

По его словам, участники акции оставили зажженные свечи вокруг статуи Будды. "Сотни трепещущих огоньков в ночи будут привлекать внимание людей и направлять их помыслы на совершение добрых деяний и поступков", - добавил настоятель храма.

Кроме того, сообщил он, в ходе утренней молитвы в храме председатель общества "Друзей Тибета" Антонина Коокуева зачитала прихожанам обращение Далай-ламы к тибетскому народу, опубликованное накануне. 

Интерфакс-Юг

http://savetibet.ru/2009/03/10/elista.html

----------


## Galina

*Годовщина тибетских протестов в Лхасе прошла в условиях военного положения*

Mar. 15th, 2009

Годовщина тибетских протестов в Лхасе, послуживших запалом для выступлений протеста в населенных тибетцами регионах Китая, прошла спокойно, однако напряженность в условиях военного положения не снижается.

Отряды вооруженной милиции с автоматами и щитами патрулировали 14 марта каждый перекресток тибетской столицы, а по главным улицам, включая Beijing Road, медленно проезжали колонны военных, насчитывавшие до 20 машин. На обочинах через регулярные интервалы стояли грузовики с вооруженными солдатами, пишет гонконгская South China Morning Post.

На площади Баркор и вокруг монастыря Джоканг, где год тому назад прошли массовые волнения, царила тишина, так как большинство владельцев закрыли свои магазины еще до полудня или вообще не открывали их. “В прошлом году в этот день здесь был настоящий хаос, - сказал корреспонденту гонконгской газеты владелец лотка по фамилии Чжан, приехавший из провинции Чжэцзян. - Поэтому, не желая ни малейшего риска снова подвергнуться избиению, поджогу или разгрому, многие мои знакомые предприниматели просто взяли выходной”.

Милиционеры проверяли документы у всех, кто намеревался попасть на эту территорию, разрешая проход только для местных жителей, у которых имелась регистрация в этих кварталах. Помимо ограничений на посещение Лхасы для туристов из Китая и иностранцев, тибетцам из других регионов запрещено приезжать в гости или на паломничество. Один из агентов общественной безопасности в штатском, расположившихся на отдых у пустых лотков, обыскивая репортера Kyodo News, проворчал, что сейчас «не то время, чтобы посещать» Лхасу, добавив, что «нас тут на самом деле больше, чем туристов».

Площадь перед монастырем Джоканг патрулировали более сотни вооруженных милиционеров, значительно превосходя паломников по численности. По обе стороны прохода в монастырь Рамочэ выстроились около десятка солдат вооруженной милиции с автоматами, портативными огнетушителями и рациями. Внутри монастыря около 50 монахов читали молитвы, и лишь горстка буддистов выполняла простирания и обходила молитвенные барабаны.

“С утра сегодня больше милицейских патрулей, - сказал тибетец По Цюнь (Po Qun),  владелец небольшого тибетского ресторана возле монастыря Рамочэ. – Но мы не испуганы, просто несколько неприятно видеть столько милиции. К тому же бизнес после беспорядков 14 марта прошлого года идет плохо, в некоторые дни вообще ни одного клиента”. 

На милицейских блокпостах проверялись все такси, следовавшие в сторону дворца Потала. “В прошлом году власти не ожидали насилия и практически не были готовы к внезапной его вспышке. Им также не хотелось, конечно же, выглядеть прибегающими к жестким мерам подавления за несколько месяцев до исторической Олимпиады в Пекине, - сказал South China Morning Post владелец магазина в центре Лхасы по фамилии Хуан. – Но в этом году все изменилось: они не только хорошо подготовились, но и не усомнятся применить стальные кулаки, если произойдет подобный инцидент”. 

Ужесточенные меры безопасности сопровождаются обширной пропагандой: местные телеканалы транслировали 14 марта документальные фильмы, посвященные “великим достижениям” коммунистического режима в Тибете за последние 50 лет.

http://wangpa.livejournal.com/339369.html?#cutid1

----------


## Паво Дордже

Дайджест новостей о Тибете: *“26.02.09. — 16.03.09. Bod Rangzen!”*

----------


## Ирина

http://ru.euronews.net/2009/03/22/ti...riot-in-china/
Китайская полиция задержала в воскресенье более 90 тибетских монахов на севере Китая, которые участвовали в нападении на полицейский участок. Около сотни людей атаковали участок полиции в городе Лагъяб префектуры Голок. 

Причиной беспорядков стали слухи об исчезновении одного из монахов, который пропагандировал в городе провозглашение независимости Тибетского автономного района. Он был задержан стражами правопорядка, а затем, по утверждению полицейского руководства, совершил побег из участка и пропал. Десятки не поверивших этой информации тибетских монахов, попытались взять полицейский участок штурмом.

----------


## Паво Дордже

*«Вы спрашивали, что происходит в Тибете?»*
Короткометражный фильм, выпущен 21 марта 2009 года. Предупреждение: фильм содержит сцены насилия и жестокого обращения с задержанными тибетскими монахами и мирянами…

Дайджест новостей о Тибете…
*«26.02.09. — 24.03.09. Bod Rangzen!»*

----------


## Паво Дордже

«Правильные» тибетские буддисты нетибетского происхождения загоняют, будто бы движение за Тибет — это всё происки американцев и «клики Далая». Вот вам старинный, знаменитый на весь мир, монастырь Дзогчен традиции отнюдь не Е.С. Далай-Ламы. Долучаю свои благопожелания к благопожеланиям западных учеников тамошнего Мастера Патрула Ринпоче…

*Critical situation in Dzogchen Monastery
(Критическая ситуация в монастыре Дзогчен)*

----------


## Паво Дордже

28 марта пекинский режим намерен принудить тибетский народ отмечать новый государственный праздник под названием «День освобождения миллионов крепостных Тибета». Праздник приурочен ко дню объявления о роспуске национального правительства Тибета в 1959 году, по сути обозначающему дату окончательной ликвидации тибетской государственности. Этот политический жест демонстрирует стремление однопартийной системы Китая отказаться от продиктованного самой историей признания репрессий в отношении этнического тибетского меньшинства, в результате которых погибли сотни тысяч тибетцев и еще сотни тысяч оказались в изгнании. Вместо так называемого «освобождения» тибетский народ оказался закрепощен в рамках правления, лишившего население независимой прежде страны права самостоятельно определять свою судьбу.

_«28 марта 2009 года в Москве на Пушкинской площади с 14 до 16 часов состоится пикет протеста против объявления даты начала репрессий тибетского народа "Днем освобождения". В акции примут участие российские друзья Тибета, правозащитники и гражданские активисты…»_

Контактные телефоны: 
_8 (903) 503-61-13 (пресс-секретарь), 
8(905) 550-84-15 (организатор)._

http://community.livejournal.com/tas..._be/25959.html
http://savetibet.ru/2009/03/24/tibetan_monks.html

----------


## Паво Дордже

_Объятая пламенем Тензин Вангмо в течение 7-8 минут шла по улице, 
выкрикивая призывы к возвращению Далай-ламы и религиозной свободе в Тибете…_

*В среду, 19 октября*, в мире пройдёт день солидарности с Тибетом и день памяти монахов, избравших путь мученичества за свою религию, культуру и страну, и далеко не лучшую форму отчаянного протеста. В этот день друзья Тибета и сочувствующие любого вероисповедания призываются к молитве и к посту в интенции, которую им подскажет их сердце †

_Подробнее: http://nicolaev.livejournal.com/1789984.html_

----------

Galina (18.10.2011)

----------


## Паво Дордже

08.08.12. Peace be with you, Tibet

Кабинет министров Центральной тибетской администрации (ЦTА) обратился с призывом кo всем тибетцам и друзьям Тибета в свободном мире провести *8 августа -- каждый в своей традиции веры -- молитвенный пост в знак солидарности с тибетцами внутри Тибета*. Как подчеркивается на сайте ЦТА, “молитвенный пост должен проводиться мирным образом, в соответствии с законодательством страны, и с достоинством”.

Друзья Тибета и все люди доброй воли могут выразить свою поддержку тибетскому народу уже сегодня, подписав *воззвание к ООН, размещенное в интернете* в рамках всемирной кампании “Flame of Truth” («Огонь правды»). Кампания по сбору подписей, сопровождающаяся эстафетой с символическим факелом «Огня правды», нацелена на привлечение внимания стран-членов ООН к ухудшающейся ситуации в Тибете.

Воззвание к ООН, под которым идет сбор подписей, содержит три пункта: во-первых, провести обсуждение проблемы Тибета, основываясь на резолюциях, принятых в 1959, 1961 и 1965 годах; во-вторых, немедленно направить независимые международные делегации для расследования обстоятельств, касающихся нынешнего кризиса в Тибете; и в-третьих, ООН должна взять на себя особую ответственность за то, чтобы были удовлетворены основные требования тибетцев внутри Тибета.

В течение 60 лет, прошедших с момента неприкрытой оккупации Тибета, “официальный Пекин неизменно придерживался жесткой политики в отношении Тибета”, подчеркивается в воззвании. Речь идет о постоянных “убийствах, пытках, арестах и притеснениях тибетского народа в нарушение положений Всеобщей декларации прав человека и других соглашений ООН”.

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (02.08.2012)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Peace with you, Tibet


Это в смысле Rest in Peace, что ли? Жестоко вы к тибетцам…

----------

Артем Тараненко (03.08.2012)

----------


## Паво Дордже

> Это в смысле Rest in Peace, что ли? Жестоко вы к тибетцам…


: ) Нет, это в смысле "Мир (Покой) с тобою", "Салям алейкум" : )

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (02.08.2012)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> : ) Нет, это в смысле "Мир (Покой) с тобою", "Салям алейкум" : )


Тады “Peace be with you”  :Smilie:

----------


## Паво Дордже

> Тады “Peace be with you”


Дзякуй : ))

----------


## Паво Дордже

*10 декабря 2012-го объявлен Глобальным днём солидарности с Тибетом* (и молитвы об освобождении от злых духов, толкающих тибетцев на самоубийственный "огненный протест"):

*"CTA Calls for Global Solidarity Day on 10 December"*

_"We call on the Tibetan Associations, Tibet Support Groups, Buddhist Centers, and all our friends around the world to form a coalition with as many human rights groups to organise and participate in the Global Solidarity Day. We also request them to dispatch delegations to visit different media organisations in order to create awareness about the ongoing tragedy in Tibet. Equally important is to reach out to as many members of Parliament, Congress and government officials..."_

----------

Galina (28.11.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (28.11.2012)

----------


## Буль

> *10 декабря 2012-го объявлен Глобальным днём солидарности с Тибетом* (и молитвы об освобождении от злых духов, толкающих тибетцев на самоубийственный "огненный протест"):
> 
> *"CTA Calls for Global Solidarity Day on 10 December"*


А кто именно объявил 10-е декабря глобальным днём чего-то? Насколько я понимаю, этим правом обладает только ООН. Я ошибаюсь?

----------


## Паво Дордже

> А кто именно объявил 10-е декабря глобальным днём чего-то? Насколько я понимаю, этим правом обладает только ООН. Я ошибаюсь?


У вас в стране хватало и хватает глобально-международных дат, кои есть ничем что для меня, что для ООН : ) Как полагаю, День солидарности вышеназванный глобален по широте обращения к людям, готовым услышать и поддержать, на всех континентах.

----------


## Буль

> У вас в стране хватало и хватает глобально-международных дат, кои есть ничем что для меня, что для ООН


Какой именно общепризнанный мировой день является "ничем" для ООН? Пример можете привести?




> Как полагаю, День солидарности вышеназванный глобален по широте обращения к людям, готовым услышать и поддержать, на всех континентах.


Честно говоря, я полагаю, что день, объявленный "глобальным" лишь одной администрацией, не может считаться глобальным.

----------


## Паво Дордже

Бао, если Вам не с кем поболтать, сядьте перед белой стеной и с ней поболтайте.
Если тянет кому-нибудь плюнуть и нагадить -- плюньте на стену и нагадьте под стену.
А лучше не плюйте и не гадьте -- и Вам лучше, и миру чище.

----------


## Буль

> Бао, если Вам не с кем поболтать, сядьте перед белой стеной и с ней поболтайте.
> Если тянет кому-нибудь плюнуть и нагадить -- плюньте на стену и нагадьте под стену.
> А лучше не плюйте и не гадьте -- и Вам лучше, и миру чище.


Ведь по такой аналогии получается: если не знаете, что ещё сделать -- объявите какой-нибудь день глобальным днём вашей проблемы...  :Confused:

----------

Нико (29.11.2012)

----------


## Паво Дордже

Вы и вправду не видите разницы между тем, как нечто "глобальное" объявляю я, Вы, Вася Пуп*ин, Вова Пу*ин и др., и тем, что объявляет тибетское правительство в изгнании при поддержке ЕСДЛ? Несмотря на кажущуюся неглобальность этого события и то, что Вам и миллиардам ещё сие отнюдь не интересно, количество людей, организаций и движений -- на всех почти континентах и во многих странах мира, разных наций, вер, верований и недоверий -- акция будет поддержана во всём мире, хоть и не всем миром; разве это не глобально? : )

----------


## Буль

> Вы и вправду не видите разницы между тем, как нечто "глобальное" объявляю я, Вы, Вася Пуп*ин, Вова Пу*ин и др., и тем, что объявляет тибетское правительство в изгнании при поддержке ЕСДЛ?


Нет, я не вижу такой разницы. Всемирные (глобальные) дни имеют право объявлять только всемирные организации (ООН, ВОЗ и т.п.)




> Несмотря на кажущуюся неглобальность этого события и то, что Вам и миллиардам ещё сие отнюдь не интересно, количество людей, организаций и движений -- на всех почти континентах и во многих странах мира, разных наций, вер, верований и недоверий -- акция будет поддержана во всём мире, хоть и не всем миром; разве это не глобально? : )


Хм... а какая планируется "акция"? К тому же, в последствии, хотелось бы увидеть отчёт по странам, в каких именно будет осуществлена такая акция, "во всём мире".

----------


## Нико

> Нет, я не вижу такой разницы. Всемирные (глобальные) дни имеют право объявлять только всемирные организации (ООН, ВОЗ и т.п.)
> 
> 
> 
> Хм... а какая планируется "акция"? К тому же, в последствии, хотелось бы увидеть отчёт по странам, в каких именно будет осуществлена такая акция, "во всём мире".


На самом деле акция есть, и уже где-то проводилась. См. сайт dalailama.com, к примеру. Но это политика.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

"За самосожжениями тибетцев кроются неясные мотивы" - так называется статья, опубликованная американским аналитическим агентством "Стратфор" 14 декабря.

Как отмечается в этой статье, наблюдатели относят многие из почти 100 самосожжений, произошедших с марта 2011 года по настоящее время в населённых тибетцами районах КНР, к тем протестам, в ходе которых протестующие призывают к "освобождению Тибета" и возвращению в Тибет Далай-ламы. Однако до сих пор нет однозначных подтверждений тому, что все самосожженцы прибегли к огненной форме протеста, имея в виду именно политические цели. Отсутствие подтверждённых мотивов в сочетании с противоречиями в сообщениях из Тибета поднимает вопрос о том, что таится за самосожжениями и все ли самосожженцы преследовали политические цели.

Большинство произошедших в последнее время случаев самосожжения в не-тибетских районах Китая были формами протеста против действий правительства, пишет "Стратфор". Один из таких протестов произошёл в ноябре 2011 года, когда сразу три брата подожгли себя, выступая против сноса их дома. Другой случай произошёл в сентябре 2012 года, когда мужчина поджёг себя после того, когда его сына отказались принять в школу.

Хотя не-тибетцы в Китае также прибегают к такой протестной форме, какой является самосожжение, начиная с 16 марта 2011 года, самые известные и недавние примеры самосожжений произошли именно в среде этнических тибетцев. "Большинство самосожжений тибетцев в последние два года вероятно были совершены в знак протеста против действий китайского правительства, - пишет "Стратфор", - однако в некоторых случаях мотивы, стоящие за этими протестами, остаются неясными". Один из таких "неясных" случаев произошёл 27 июня, когда этническая тибетка из Юшула /Yushul/ провинция Цинхай /Qinghai/ подожгла себя во время демонстрации, в которой участвовало 70 местных семей, выступавших против конфискации земли.

Американские аналитики обращают внимание на то, что "использование самосожжения в качестве протеста только в том случае является "успешным" инструментом воздействия, когда это действие совершается в достаточно густо населённой области — только таким образом передаваемое при помощи самосожжения послание может быть услышано". Тем не менее, не все случаи самосожжений в тибетских регионах Китая следуют этой схеме. "По крайней мере, 11 самосожжений из тех случаев, о которых стало известно, произошли при обстоятельствах, которые далеки от идеальных для распространения протестного послания среди широкой общественности", - пишет "Стратфор".
В качестве примера "Стратфор" приводит события 22 ноября, когда 23-летняя тибетка подожгла себя неподалёку от реки Канлхо /Kanlho/, провинция Ганьсу. Об этом акте протеста сообщили представители группы по защите прав человека, одновременно уточнив, что не имеется ни одного непосредственного свидетеля действий молодой женщины. "Изолированный характер данных событий резко отличает их от других случаев самосожжений тибетцев, которые поджигали себя на рынках или площадях городов, скандируя лозунги за освобождение Тибета. Самосожжение 22 ноября не похоже на акт протеста хотя бы по той причине, что нелогично проводить акцию протеста там, где её никто не видит", - отмечается в статье.

Другое произошедшее при нетипичных обстоятельствах самосожжение имело место 7 ноября, когда 23-летняя молодая мать-тибетка подожгла себя в префектуре Малхо /пров.Цинхай/. Она выкачала бензин из принадлежащего её семье мотоцикла, находящегося на одном из зимних пастбищ. "Как и самосожжение 22 ноября, этот протест состоялся в отдалённом и изолированном месте, что также указывает на то, что за этим самоубийством не стояли политические мотивы. Кроме того, в отличие от других самосожжений, о которых передают группы по защите прав человека, в этом случае не сообщалось о том, что самосожженка выкрикивала призывы к возвращению Далай-ламы или освобождению Тибета", - пишет "Стратфор".

Американские аналитики указывают на то, что при оценке сообщений и деталей произошедшего важно учитывать источник информации, поскольку "различные источники обращают внимание на неодинаковые детали и преследуют различные цели". Как известно, большинство сообщений о самосожжениях тибетцев исходит от групп тибетских активистов и групп по защите прав человека. "В качестве источника информации и её деталей эти группы часто ссылаются на членов тибетского правительства в изгнании, на анонимные источники и на тибетских активистов по защите прав человека. Однако, эти сообщения нельзя полностью принимать на веру, поскольку обнародование, приукрашивание и даже выдумывание историй о несправедливости и актах протеста в тибетских районах Китая даёт бонусы активистам этих организаций", - пишет "Стратфор".

В статье отмечается, что хотя детали самосожжений, о которых сообщают группы по защите прав человека, могут быть поставлены под вопрос, подтверждение произошедших самосожжений можно получить от китайского государственного агентства Синьхуа. "Стратфор" пишет: "Группы по защите прав человека почти всегда сообщают о том, что акты самосожжения произошли в рамках протестного движения за освобождение Тибета... . Агентство Синьхуа часто не даёт никаких объяснений произошедшему, либо называет в качестве причины самосожжения обстоятельства семейного или личного характера, а также заявляет, что самосожжения совершаются по заказу Далай-ламы, который стремится дестабилизировать ситуацию в Тибете. Китайское правительство имеет свои задачи по снижению значения этнической напряжённости и актов протеста в тибетских районах".

Одним из немногих способов узнать правду в каждом конкретном случае является, по мнению экспертов, совпадение определённых деталей, о которых сообщают противоположные стороны. Используя этот метод, "Стратфор" провёл тщательный анализ всех недавних актов самосожжений и выбрал 11 случаев, которые, по мнению американских экспертов, "не несут признаков политического протеста". В статье также указывается, что из-за жёсткой цензуры СМИ в Тибете детали многих из 95 самосожжений, произошедших с марта 2011 года, остаются сокрытыми, а потому можно предположить, что "за ещё большим, чем 11, числом самосожжений стояли не политические мотивы".

Как отмечает "Стратфор", в настоящее время западным СМИ недоступна надёжная статистика и проверенная информация относительно общей картины самоубийств среди этнических тибетцев в КНР, что затрудняет задачу исследования суицидальных тенденций в районах проживания тибетцев. Тем не менее, указывается в статье, "можно предположить, что в населённых этническими тибетцами районах КНР - как и во всём мире - происходят самоубийства, за которыми не стоят политические мотивы. Вполне возможно, что некоторые из почти 100 человек, которые подожгли себя за последние два года, захотели покончить с собой и выбрали такой способ самоубийства из-за того, что знали о других тибетцах, которые погибли таким образом". Это можно назвать "подражательным самоубийством".

На прилагаемой к статье схеме "Стратфор" приводит определённые "кластеры" "подражательных самоубийств", в которых частота самоубийств возрастает в определённое место и время. Как отмечает "Стратфор", примером тут могут служить 11 из 26 самосожжений, которые произошли в ноябре в префектуре Малхо /Malho/ провинции Цинхай. "Все 11 самосожжений, которые не имеют признаков политических протестов, произошли в 2012 году, причём шесть из них произошли после 1 ноября. Это может указывать на то, что тибетцы используют самосожжение в качестве способа свести счёты с жизнью, не имея политической мотивации тем чаще, чем больше новостей о самосожжениях распространяется в среде этнических тибетцев, - пишет "Стратфор", - Хотя остаётся много неясного относительно мотивов, стоящих за действиями многих самосожженцев, ясно, что далеко не все этнические тибетцы, совершившие акты самосожжения, однозначно поддерживали движение за освобождение Тибета и не все произошедшие самосожжения произошли в местах, которые привлекли общественное внимание".

В конце статьи агентство также указывает на то, что "вместо того, чтобы вызвать уступки со стороны китайского правительства, волна самосожжений привела к резким действиям со стороны правительства, направленным против этнических тибетцев. Тем не менее, китайское правительство не стало использовать ещё более жёсткие меры - возможно, для того, чтобы избежать крупных и жестоких волнений в среде тибетцев подобных событиям 2008 года. Несмотря на отсутствие политического и культурного влияния действий самосожженцев на китайское правительство и его политику, волна самосожжений среди этнических тибетцев продолжается".

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Американские аналитики обращают внимание на то, что "использование самосожжения в качестве протеста только в том случае является "успешным" инструментом воздействия, когда это действие совершается в достаточно густо населённой области — только таким образом передаваемое при помощи самосожжения послание может быть услышано".


Так и маячат уши этих американских аналитиков из Лэнгли, и их подшефного тибетского правительства в изгнании. К слову, "Стратфор" - это филиал ЦРУ, на хозрасчетном самообеспечении.

----------

Вантус (23.01.2013), Мингалаба (23.12.2012)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Полиция северо-западной китайской провинции Ганьсу задержала семь человек, подозреваемых в подстрекательстве к самосожжению жителя села Дуохэ, пишет 16 января газета "Глобал таймс" со ссылкой на агентство Синьхуа. По мнению китайской полиции, произошедшее 6 октября 2012 года самосожжение 26-летнего Сангье Гьяцо /Sangye Gyatso/, "было спланировано ключевыми членами "Конгресса тибетской молодёжи", принадлежащими к зарубежной клике Далай-ламы". Сангье Гьяцо погиб от ожогов, несовместимых с жизнью.

Расследование, проведённое полицейскими ведомствами КНР, показало, что Сангье Гьяцо, который в течение длительного времени нигде не работал, уже в 2007 году неоднократно привлекался к ответственности за кражи, которые он совершал в сговоре с другими лицами. Как рассказывает китайская газета далее, самосожжение было совершено под непосредственным влиянием 33-летнего односельчанина погибшего по имени Кьи Гьяцо /Khyi Gyatso/, который ранее был монахом местного монастыря, но в 2000 году покинул Китай и стал монахом монастыря, находящегося на территории Индии, и "ключевым членом" "Конгресса тибетской молодежи". Именно Кьи Гьяцо, рассказывает далее "Глобал таймс", познакомил Сангье Гьяцо с идеями "независимости Тибета" во время своего посещения села в 2011 году. После возвращения в Индию Кьи Гьяцо продолжал поддерживать контакт со своим односельчанином по телефону и по электронной почте. В своих письмах он призывал Сангье Гьяцо совершить самосожжение и таким образом "совершить вклад в дело освобождение Тибета и повысить статус своей семьи".

В январе 2012 года Кьи Гьяцо и ещё один член "Конгресса тибетской молодежи" по имени Гонпо Кончогу /Gonpo Konchoghu/ провели в Индию встречу примерно 30 монахов, прибывших из Ганьнань-Тибетского автономного округа /пров. Ганьсу/. В число этих монахов также входили 41-летний Калзан Гьяцо /Kalzang Gyatso/ и 32-летний Гонпо Дже /Gonpo Je/. Как утверждает газета, "одним из вопросов, обсуждавшихся на встрече, стал вопрос о планировании самосожжений тибетцев на территории КНР".

В апреле 2012 года Гонпо Кончогу незаконно проник на территорию КНР и призвал Сангье Гьяцо к "самопожертвованию", пообещав, что "после самосожжения пошлёт фотографии за границу и попросит Далай-ламу организовать для него службу в Индии", пишет "Глобал таймс". 6 октября 2012 года Сангье Гьяцо получил ряд телефонных звонков, в том числе от Гонпо Дже, в ходе которых обсуждалось время и место будущего самосожжения. Таши Гьяцо и Гонпо Дже, присутствовавшие при самосожжении, сделали фотографии и отправили их заграничным адресатам. В этот же день находящийся за границей Кьи Гьяцо выпустил сообщение о новом самосожжении. Вскоре после этого, пишет "Глобал таймс", "клика Далай-ламы начала громкую пропагандистскую кампании, связанную с этим хорошо организованным инцидентом, которая сопровождалась обвинениями в "гуманитарном кризисе", разразившемся в Тибете, и призывами к международному сообществу "вмешаться"".

"Глобал таймс" отмечает, что полиция провинции Ганьсу задержала семь основных подозреваемых, в том числе Калзана Гьяцо, Гонпо Дже и Таши Гьяцо. Кроме того, китайская полиция обратилась к правоохранительным органам других стран с просьбой содействовать ей в расследовании.

В настоящее время в КНР вступили в силу новые правовые нормы, направленные на пресечение актов самосожжения. Подстрекательство к совершению акта самосожжения, оказание помощи другим лицам в его совершении приравнивается теперь к умышленному убийству. Очевидцы, не попытавшиеся остановить подобные действия других лиц, также могут быть привлечены к уголовной ответственности. Сами акты самосожжения расцениваются в качестве нарушения общественной безопасности.

Между тем, по сообщению западных СМИ, 12 января в округе Канлхо Ганьнань-Тибетского автономного округа /пров. Ганьсу/ произошло первое самосожжение в 2013 году, в ходе которого погиб 22-летний Церинг Дондуп.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (16.01.2013), Буль (16.01.2013), Ондрий (16.01.2013), Топпер- (22.01.2013)

----------


## Azzey

Акция в защиту Тибета и в память о жертвах китайской политики.
В феврале буддисты России будут отмечать Новый Год по тибетскому лунному календарю. Но может быть вместо очередного праздника нам стоит задуматься о судьбе Тибета и тех молодых людей, которые отдали жизнь за его свободу? Неужели их посыл к свободному сообществу демократических стран так и не дошел, а мы продолжим спокойно пить чай и медитировать в своих уютных квартирах, не обращая внимание на ситуацию с самосожжениями, или делая вид, будто их призыв к социальной активности предназначен не для нас?! Неужели все эти жертвы людей, среди которых много монахов, были напрасны?!!
Мы призываем буддийское сообщество России и всех, кому не безразлична судьба Тибета и его народа, вспомнить о жертвах античелочечной политики Компартии Китая в дни Тибетского Нового Года. Наша акция состоит в том, чтобы прежде всего как-то обозначить солидарность с тибетским народом и сострадание ему: вывешивайте тибетские флаги, надевайте любую атрибутику на тему "Save tibet!" или "Free Tibet!", ставьте тематические аватары в социальных сетях. Дайте нашим тибетским друзьям понять, что нам не безразлична их судьба!

http://vk.com/event48581497

----------


## Топпер

> , самосожжение было совершено под непосредственным влиянием 33-летнего односельчанина погибшего по имени Кьи Гьяцо /Khyi Gyatso/, который ранее был монахом местного монастыря, но в 2000 году покинул Китай и стал монахом монастыря, находящегося на территории Индии, и "ключевым членом" "Конгресса тибетской молодежи". Именно Кьи Гьяцо, рассказывает далее "Глобал таймс", познакомил Сангье Гьяцо с идеями "независимости Тибета" во время своего посещения села в 2011 году. После возвращения в Индию Кьи Гьяцо продолжал поддерживать контакт со своим односельчанином по телефону и по электронной почте. В своих письмах он призывал Сангье Гьяцо совершить самосожжение и таким образом "совершить вклад в дело освобождение Тибета и повысить статус своей семьи".


 


> В число этих монахов также входили 41-летний Калзан Гьяцо /Kalzang Gyatso/ и 32-летний Гонпо Дже /Gonpo Je/. Как утверждает газета, "одним из вопросов, обсуждавшихся на встрече, стал вопрос о планировании самосожжений тибетцев на территории КНР".
> 
> В апреле 2012 года Гонпо Кончогу незаконно проник на территорию КНР и призвал Сангье Гьяцо к "самопожертвованию", пообещав, что "после самосожжения пошлёт фотографии за границу и попросит Далай-ламу организовать для него службу в Индии", пишет "Глобал таймс". 6 октября 2012 года Сангье Гьяцо получил ряд телефонных звонков, в том числе от Гонпо Дже, в ходе которых обсуждалось время и место будущего самосожжения.


Если это правда - это ужастно. Монах подстрекающий к самоубийству, восхваляющий преимущества смерти, совершает параджику.

----------

Bob (23.01.2013), Pedma Kalzang (22.01.2013), Tong Po (22.01.2013), Буль (23.01.2013), Вантус (23.01.2013), Нико (22.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (22.01.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Акция в защиту Тибета и в память о жертвах китайской политики.
> В феврале буддисты России будут отмечать Новый Год по тибетскому лунному календарю. Но может быть вместо очередного праздника нам стоит задуматься о судьбе Тибета и тех молодых людей, которые отдали жизнь за его свободу? Неужели их посыл к свободному сообществу демократических стран так и не дошел, а мы продолжим спокойно пить чай и медитировать в своих уютных квартирах, не обращая внимание на ситуацию с самосожжениями, или делая вид, будто их призыв к социальной активности предназначен не для нас?! Неужели все эти жертвы людей, среди которых много монахов, были напрасны?!!
> Мы призываем буддийское сообщество России и всех, кому не безразлична судьба Тибета и его народа, вспомнить о жертвах античелочечной политики Компартии Китая в дни Тибетского Нового Года. Наша акция состоит в том, чтобы прежде всего как-то обозначить солидарность с тибетским народом и сострадание ему: вывешивайте тибетские флаги, надевайте любую атрибутику на тему "Save tibet!" или "Free Tibet!", ставьте тематические аватары в социальных сетях. Дайте нашим тибетским друзьям понять, что нам не безразлична их судьба!
> 
> http://vk.com/event48581497


Давайте отменим все праздники по случаю скорби о всех самоубийцах в мире, тибетцах или нет. Каждый день на земле умирает множество людей. Давайте будем просто скорбеть обо всех тогда уж. Круглый год.

----------

Топпер- (31.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (22.01.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Акция в защиту Тибета и в память о жертвах китайской политики.
> В феврале буддисты России будут отмечать Новый Год по тибетскому лунному календарю. Но может быть вместо очередного праздника нам стоит задуматься о судьбе Тибета и тех молодых людей, которые отдали жизнь за его свободу? Неужели их посыл к свободному сообществу демократических стран так и не дошел, а мы продолжим спокойно пить чай и медитировать в своих уютных квартирах, не обращая внимание на ситуацию с самосожжениями, или делая вид, будто их призыв к социальной активности предназначен не для нас?! Неужели все эти жертвы людей, среди которых много монахов, были напрасны?!!


Они были не просто напрасны, они были вредны, т.к. своей целью имели всколыхнуть доверчивых европейский буддистов-неофитов, чтобы те нажимали на общественное мнение. Результатом такой деятельности может стать только увеличение количества самосожжений. 
Пожалуйста, не ведитесь на провокации тибетской аристократии в изгнании. Они борятся не за свободу Тибета, а за личную власть, не гнушаясь при этом никакими приёмами, в т.ч. склонениями к самоубийству.



> Мы призываем буддийское сообщество России и всех, кому не безразлична судьба Тибета и его народа, вспомнить о жертвах античелочечной политики Компартии Китая в дни Тибетского Нового Года. Наша акция состоит в том, чтобы прежде всего как-то обозначить солидарность с тибетским народом и сострадание ему: вывешивайте тибетские флаги, надевайте любую атрибутику на тему "Save tibet!" или "Free Tibet!", ставьте тематические аватары в социальных сетях. Дайте нашим тибетским друзьям понять, что нам не безразлична их судьба!


Поставить аватарку в социальной сети - это же великое деяние бодхисатты. Совесть после этого будет спать спокойно. Долг выполнен.

Всем неравнодушным к судьбам Тибета предлагаю лучше начать спонсировать маленьких тибетских саманер. На 100 долларов ежемесячно, вы сможете обеспечить нормальное проживание, как минимум, двум мальчикам. 
Вот это будет действительно полезное дело. А вывесить аватарку или надеть значок - много ума и сил не нужно.

----------

Alex (22.01.2013), Bob (23.01.2013), Tong Po (22.01.2013), Zom (22.01.2013), Буль (23.01.2013), Вантус (23.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (22.01.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Пожалуйста, не ведитесь на провокации тибетской аристократии в изгнании. Они борятся не за свободу Тибета, а за личную власть, не гнушаясь при этом никакими приёмами, в т.ч. склонениями к самоубийству.


А Вы,пож-ста, не ведитесь на китайскую пропаганду о том, что провокации на самосожжения в Тибете якобы исходят от Тибетской центральной администрации в Индии. Нет такого. Далай-лама и Лобсанг Сангье категорически выступают против этих актов.

----------


## Топпер

> А Вы,пож-ста, не ведитесь на китайскую пропаганду о том, что провокации на самосожжения в Тибете якобы исходят от Тибетской центральной администрации в Индии. Нет такого.


А я не ведусь. В Тибете достаточно много людей было даже с нашего форума. Что-то никто не говорит, что в той же Лхассе, с аэропортом, скоростными дорогами, магазинами и т.п. так уж плохо жить. Или, что тибетцы живут сильно хуже кита



> Далай-лама и Лобсанг Сангье категорически выступают против этих актов.


Они выступили с однозначным осуждением и запретом на подобные действия?

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (22.01.2013)

----------


## Нико

> . В Тибете достаточно много людей было даже с нашего форума. Что-то никто не говорит, что в той же Лхассе, с аэропортом, скоростными дорогами, магазинами и т.п. так уж плохо жить. Или, что тибетцы живут сильно хуже кита


Это на первый взгляд хорошо они живут. Иначе бы не жгли себя и не выступали с митингами протеста. Представьте, что СССР оккупировала Германия. И все русские должны знать немецкий язык для того, чтобы учиться в школах или получить работу. И к ним немцы относятся как к скоту. Буддийская религия в Тибете так вообще отдельный вопрос. 




> Они выступили с однозначным осуждением и запретом на подобные действия?


Да, это есть в сети, на таких сайтах как tibet.net и phayul.com, например. Не хочу приводить цитаты.

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

> А Вы,пож-ста, не ведитесь на китайскую пропаганду


1. Гранты западных организаций.
2. Право получить статус беженца и уехать в Европу, Америку, другую часть мира.
3. Напряженная атмосфера в регионе, которая создает конфликт с китайским населением.
Вот для чего все эти акции делаются. Кому это выгодно - я считаю, что тем, у кого есть деньги и кто заинтересован в получении контроля нал тибетскими территориями. Обычная политика и деньги на крови.

----------

Bob (23.01.2013), Буль (23.01.2013), Вантус (23.01.2013), Топпер- (22.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (22.01.2013)

----------


## Tong Po

> А я не ведусь. В Тибете достаточно много людей было даже с нашего форума. Что-то никто не говорит, что в той же Лхассе, с аэропортом, скоростными дорогами, магазинами и т.п. так уж плохо жить. Или, что тибетцы живут сильно хуже кита
> 
> Они выступили с однозначным осуждением и запретом на подобные действия?


Совершенно верно. Я был в Лхассе. Там действительно есть аэропорт, железные и шоссейные дороги  великолепного качества, мобильная связь, больницы. Более того я лежал в больнице в Лхассе, в современной китайской больнице - доступ тибетцев туда ничем неограничен и они реально получают там бесплатную медицинскую помощь. На сколько качественную - не знаю, конечно. НО, думается мне, доступность и качество медицины сейчас там гораздо лучше, чем при независимом Тибете. Разумеется там есть определённые, зачастую малопонятные мне, ограничения - на право иметь портрет ЕСДЛ, например. С моей точки зрения - полный бред. Уверен - разреши китайцы ставить на алтарь тибетцам портреты ЕСДЛ и половины самосожжений не было бы. И половины протестов не было бы. Я вот думаю, неужели китайцы настолько принципиальны? Зачем? Это иррациональность какая-то...

----------

Bob (23.01.2013), Буль (23.01.2013), Вантус (23.01.2013), Топпер- (22.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (22.01.2013), Читтадхаммо (22.01.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Разумеется там есть определённые, зачастую малопонятные мне, ограничения - на право иметь портрет ЕСДЛ, например. С моей точки зрения - полный бред. Уверен - разреши китайцы ставить на алтарь тибетцам портреты ЕСДЛ и половины самосожжений не было бы. И половины протестов не было бы. Я вот думаю, неужели китайцы настолько принципиальны? Зачем? Это иррациональность какая-то...


Это чисто политический вопрос уже. Например, разве в Испании разрешат повесить на почётном месте флаг баскских сепаратистов или в России позволят повесить где-либо портрет Джохара Дудаева?

----------

Буль (23.01.2013), Вантус (23.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (22.01.2013)

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

> И все русские должны знать немецкий язык для того, чтобы учиться в школах или получить работу.


Сорри, но как бы Вы отнеслись, будучи рос.работодателем, если бы к Вам пришел работать человек, который по-русски ни слова не понимает, но зато очень хорошо разговаривает с Вами на казахском? Приняли бы в штат?
Если тибетцы не хотят работать в высокотехнологичных компаниях Китая (мы говорим о высокотехнологичных, ибо дальнобойщиками и разнорабочими работать они могут точно без языка), то они: а) могут организовать свои корпорации, б) могут заниматься традиционным для тибетцев скотоводчеством.

----------

Alex (22.01.2013), Bob (23.01.2013), Tong Po (22.01.2013), Буль (23.01.2013), Вантус (23.01.2013), Топпер- (22.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (22.01.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Это на первый взгляд хорошо они живут. Иначе бы не жгли себя и не выступали с митингами протеста.


Ну помитинговать народ вообще горазд. Посмотрите какие акции протеста периодически проходят в благополучной Европе.
А вот для самосожжения действительно нужно много работы над кандидатом проделать. Примерно столько же, сколько над девушкой-шахидкой.



> Представьте, что СССР оккупировала Германия. И все русские должны знать немецкий язык для того, чтобы учиться в школах или получить работу. И к ним немцы относятся как к скоту. Буддийская религия в Тибете так вообще отдельный вопрос.


Вод представьте, в СССР официальный язык для всех народов был русский. И учили его все. И ничего, никто себя не жёг.  А насчёт отношения, как к скоту, то мне сильно сомнительно, что к тибетским крепостным и рабам, их тибетские хозяева относились лучше. По крайней мере китайцы им руки не рубят и глаза не выкалывают.



> Да, это есть в сети, на таких сайтах как tibet.net и phayul.com, например. Не хочу приводить цитаты.


А вот вы приведите пожалуйста официальную речь Далай-ламы насчёт самосожжений, в которой он бы однозначно и решительно осудил бы такие акции. 
Если такое выступление есть, думаю, что для вас это не должно составить труда

----------

Alex (22.01.2013), Bob (23.01.2013), Tong Po (22.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (22.01.2013)

----------


## Нико

> А вот для самосожжения действительно нужно много работы над кандидатом проделать. Примерно столько же, сколько над девушкой-шахидкой.


Я сомневаюсь, что над ними "много работали". Скорее, это мода такая стала. Мой знакомый парень в Дели себя поджёг, просто из патриотизьму и потому, что молодой и глупый. Ногу обжёг сильно. Выжил. Потом его фотки фигурировали на большом плакате в Тиб. колонии. А, это ещё было накануне визита Ху Дзинь Тао. 


> По крайней мере китайцы им руки не рубят и глаза не выкалывают.


В гулагах делают это. 




> А вот вы приведите пожалуйста официальную речь Далай-ламы насчёт самосожжений, в которой он бы однозначно и решительно осудил бы такие акции. 
> Если такое выступление есть, думаю, что для вас это не должно составить труда


Я поищу на досуге. Где-то читала. Пока погуглила, он "не поощряет это" и говорит, что если из чувства гнева это делается, то неправильно. Ранее читала более жёсткое официальное высказывание. Посмотреть надо.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (22.01.2013)

----------


## Нико

> 1. Гранты западных организаций.
> 2. Право получить статус беженца и уехать в Европу, Америку, другую часть мира.
> 3. Напряженная атмосфера в регионе, которая создает конфликт с китайским населением.
> Вот для чего все эти акции делаются. Кому это выгодно - я считаю, что тем, у кого есть деньги и кто заинтересован в получении контроля нал тибетскими территориями. Обычная политика и деньги на крови.


1. Вы думаете, что западные организации выделяют гранты на этой почве? Всем это уже не интересно.
2. Тибетцы многие бегут в Индию, но получить там статус беженца -- очень не просто. Многие на нелегалке существуют.
3. Атмосфера всегда была и есть напряжённая. 

Выгодно это может быть только китайцам. Никому другому невозможно сейчас претендовать на эти территории. Сколько бы домохозяек себя ни жгло.

----------


## Нико

http://www.phayul.com/news/article.a...prison&t=1&c=1

Это пример про "хорошую" жизнь тибетцев в Тибете.

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

> Вы думаете, что западные организации выделяют гранты на этой почве? Всем это уже не интересно.


Думаю, что да. Не секрет, что гранты выделяются с самого начала. + тут еще частные инвестиции.



> Тибетцы многие бегут в Индию, но получить там статус беженца -- очень не просто. Многие на нелегалке существуют.


Прекрасно это знаю, но совершенно не понимаю зачем это они делают. Точнее понимаю, но не пониманию почему тибетцы так думают. Для многих тибетцев Дхарамсала - эдакая Шангри-ла, где и "условия жизни получше" (?), и "свобод больше" (?), и Далай-Ламу можно видеть (это очевидно, но опять же, мне сложно понять зачем, т.е. эдакая идея видеть Далай-Ламу, чтобы видеть Далай-Ламу).
Я считаю, что для того, чтобы стать монахом, не обязатель ехать в Дхарамсалу - можно получить обеты в ближайшем монастыре. Для того, чтобы кормить себя и семью нужно, как и в былые времена, много работать и возделывать землю, пасти яков. Если хочется богатств, излишеств и удовольствий, то нужно просто выучить китайский (к слову, почему-то английский не вызывает такого пренебрежения + другие языки, которые тибетцы учат в странах, в которые иммигрируют), ехать в ту же Лхасу и открывать бизнес. 



> Выгодно это может быть только китайцам.


Китайцы спят и видят, когда все в Тибете навсегда успоится, они откроют все регионы и будут получать несметные сокровища с туристов  :Smilie: 
Выгода тут только у тибетской знати. Нужно больше золота (с)

----------

Bob (23.01.2013), Tong Po (22.01.2013), Вантус (23.01.2013), Топпер- (23.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (22.01.2013)

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

> Да буду я лекарем и лекарством 
> Для страждущих, 
> И да буду я сиделкой, 
> Покуда каждый из них не исцелится. 
> 
> Да сумею я дождем яств и напитков 
> Уничтожить муки жажды и голода. 
> А в голодные кальпы41 
> Да обращусь я сам в напитки и яства. 
> ...


... а тут китайский выучить проблема и поработать хотя бы для самого ближайшего окружения.

----------

Bob (23.01.2013), Tong Po (22.01.2013), Вантус (23.01.2013), Топпер- (23.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (22.01.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Думаю, что да. Не секрет, что гранты выделяются с самого начала. + тут еще частные инвестиции.


Да, наверное много грантов выделяется с самого начала. И с разрешения китайцев. ))))




> Прекрасно это знаю, но совершенно не понимаю зачем это они делают. Точнее понимаю, но не пониманию почему тибетцы так думают. Для многих тибетцев Дхарамсала - эдакая Шангри-ла, где и "условия жизни получше" (?), и "свобод больше" (?), и Далай-Ламу можно видеть (это очевидно, но опять же, мне сложно понять зачем, т.е. эдакая идея видеть Далай-Ламу, чтобы видеть Далай-Ламу).


Вам сложно понять, зачем это тибетцам в Тибете вдруг надобно видеть Далай-ламу. ))) Мне лично несложно. Они и тут толпами ломятся, чтобы увидеть его хотя бы проезжающего в машине. 



> Я считаю, что для того, чтобы стать монахом, не обязатель ехать в Дхарамсалу - можно получить обеты в ближайшем монастыре.


Ага, когда лам в Тибете нормальных почти нет, дающих учения, и против монахов сплошные репрессии.





> Для того, чтобы кормить себя и семью нужно, как и в былые времена, много работать и возделывать землю, пасти яков.


И платить огромные пошлины китайцам. 




> Если хочется богатств, излишеств и удовольствий, то нужно просто выучить китайский (к слову, почему-то английский не вызывает такого пренебрежения + другие языки, которые тибетцы учат в странах, в которые иммигрируют), ехать в ту же Лхасу и открывать бизнес.


Ага, "просто выучи китайский, полижи им одно место, отрекись от Далай-ламы, и будет тебе щастье". 




> Выгода тут только у тибетской знати. Нужно больше золота


"Тибетской знати" в изгнании в Индии не осталось. С золотом -- тем более.

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

> Они и тут толпами ломятся, чтобы увидеть его хотя бы проезжающего в машине.


Зачем? Это не имеет никакого отношения к практике Дхармы. Точно так же молодые девочки бегают за музыкальными кумирами... Очевидно, что лучше работать и хорошо практиковать, периодически выбираясь в Индию/Америку/Европу на учения и посвящения, которые проводит Его Святейшество.



> Ага, когда лам в Тибете нормальных почти нет, дающих учения, и против монахов сплошные репрессии.


Есть мастера и много их. Конечно у них не так много книг на английском и западных учеников, но это не мешает им жить и скромно практиковать, демонстрируя знаки высочайшей реализации. С уверенностью я могу говорить про то место, в котором был - про долину Дзогчен, что в Сычуане. 



> И платить огромные пошлины китайцам.


1. Поподробнее? Я правда не интересовался размером пошлин и не знаю, сколько должен платить один кочевник с одного яка.
2. "Пошлины китайцам" даже звучит как-то жестко, согласитесь)? Зато "платить налоги во Франции" звучит красиво  :Wink:  По факту же, никакой Китай не сравниться со штатовскими и европейскими налогами.



> Ага, "просто выучи китайский, полижи им одно место, отрекись от Далай-ламы, и будет тебе щастье".


Почему "полижи"? Они не люди что-ли? Такие же люди. Просто для взаимодействия с ними нужно разговаривать с ними на одном языке. Вот и все. В свое время монголы учили русский, хотя могли этого не делать. Кто учил русский, тот, как правило, имел больше перспектив по работе и зарплате, кто не учил, тот жил своей жизнью, разводил лошадей (например) и все ок.
Мы, к примеру, сейчас все учим английский. Мы "лижем" США и Великобритании?
И по поводу отречения от Далай-ламы тоже странно. Далай-лама - учитель и духовный наставник, а не портрет на площади и эстрадная звезда. У меня, к примеру, нет на алтаре его изображений, но я считаю его своим наставником и испытываю к нему глубочайшую преданность.



> "Тибетской знати" в изгнании в Индии не осталось. С золотом -- тем более.


Ну да, может уже в Европе и штатах сидят...

----------

Alex (22.01.2013), Bob (23.01.2013), Tong Po (22.01.2013), Вантус (23.01.2013), Пема Ванчук (23.01.2013), Топпер- (23.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (22.01.2013)

----------


## Нико

> ]Зачем? Это не имеет никакого отношения к практике Дхармы. Точно так же молодые девочки бегают за музыкальными кумирами... Очевидно, что лучше работать и хорошо практиковать, периодически выбираясь в Индию/Америку/Европу на учения и посвящения, которые проводит Его Святейшество.


Ну, так многие тибетцы из Тибета и "выбираются" раз в год в Сарнатх или Бодхгаю на учения ЕСДЛ. Потом обратно уезжают, да. "Санджорам" тут тяжко, условия очень плохие бытовые, но еду какую-то и койко-место получают. 



> Есть мастера и много их. Конечно у них не так много книг на английском и западных учеников, но это не мешает им жить и скромно практиковать, демонстрируя знаки высочайшей реализации. С уверенностью я могу говорить про то место, в котором был - про долину Дзогчен, что в Сычуане.


Далай-лама только недавно сказал, что в Тибете настоящую Дхарму почти невозможно сейчас получить. Примеси Шугдена и пр. 




> 1. Поподробнее? Я правда не интересовался размером пошлин и не знаю, сколько должен платить один кочевник с одного яка.
> 2. "Пошлины китайцам" даже звучит как-то жестко, согласитесь)? Зато "платить налоги во Франции" звучит красиво  По факту же, никакой Китай не сравниться со штатовскими и европейскими налогами


.

Я тоже не знаю точно. 



> Почему "полижи"? Они не люди что-ли? Такие же люди. Просто для взаимодействия с ними нужно разговаривать с ними на одном языке. Вот и все. В свое время монголы учили русский, хотя могли этого не делать. Кто учил русский, тот, как правило, имел больше перспектив по работе и зарплате, кто не учил, тот жил своей жизнью, разводил лошадей (например) и все ок.


Они оккупанты. Про простых китайцев не говорю, но вот эти армейские чиновники, что рулят сейчас Лхасой и пр., -- нечто другое. Им требуется больше, чем знание китайского языка. 



> Мы, к примеру, сейчас все учим английский. Мы "лижем" США и Великобритании?


Мы -- нет, потому как имеем гражданство своё. 




> И по поводу отречения от Далай-ламы тоже странно. Далай-лама - учитель и духовный наставник, а не портрет на площади и эстрадная звезда. У меня, к примеру, нет на алтаре его изображений, но я считаю его своим наставником и испытываю к нему глубочайшую преданность.


Странно, не странно, но имение фотографии Его Святейшества у себя дома -- криминал. 




> Ну да, может уже в Европе и штатах сидят...


Да, кстати, там им намного богаче живётся. ))))

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

> Далай-лама только недавно сказал, что в Тибете настоящую Дхарму почти невозможно сейчас получить.


 :EEK!:  Да нууу. Уверен, что контекст был другой. 



> Они оккупанты.


Сорри, тут уже ничего не поделаешь. В оккупации тех или иных территорий можно обвинить вообще все страны, включая Америку, у которой тибетцы ищут поддержки, и Индию, где сейчас живут.



> Странно, не странно, но имение фотографии Его Святейшества у себя дома -- криминал.


Ну дык не было бы протестных движений и самосожжений, криминалом бы не было. К тому же большинство таких фотографий распространяется теми же, кто подбивает людей к протестам. 



> Мы -- нет, потому как имеем гражданство своё.


И что оно нам по сути дает)?



> Да, кстати, там им намного богаче живётся. ))))


Мне интересно, насколько активна эта знать в плане реальной помощи соотечественникам. Сколько монастырей восстановили, сколько рабочих мест создали, сколько построили приютов для сирот, больниц, школ...

----------

Bob (23.01.2013), Tong Po (22.01.2013), Пема Ванчук (23.01.2013), Топпер- (23.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (22.01.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Да нууу. Уверен, что контекст был другой.


Да нууу тоже. 




> Сорри, тут уже ничего не поделаешь. В оккупации тех или иных территорий можно обвинить вообще все страны, включая Америку, у которой тибетцы ищут поддержки, и Индию, где сейчас живут.


Если ничего не поделаешь, можно просто промолчать на эту тему, и всё. 




> Ну дык не было бы протестных движений и самосожжений, криминалом бы не было. К тому же большинство таких фотографий распространяется теми же, кто подбивает людей к протестам.


Можно не согласиться? 



> И что оно нам по сути дает)?


Вы спросите у любого тибетского или ещё какого беженца, что, по сути, даёт гражданство. И многое что новое для себя узнаете. )




> Мне интересно, насколько активна эта знать в плане реальной помощи соотечественникам. Сколько монастырей восстановили, сколько рабочих мест создали, сколько построили приютов для сирот, больниц, школ...


Как ни странно, многое чего делают из-за границы. Не актуален тут скепсис. Я в курсе.

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

> Как ни странно, многое чего делают из-за границы.


Ну я знаю об активности учителей, которые инвестируют в свои регионы. Куда инвестируют деньги состоятельные тибетцы и на что я не в курсе, ибо выхода на таких не имею)



> Можно не согласиться?


Можно, но я подозреваю, что разговор здесь получится ни о чем, поскольку доподлинно "что могло бы быть" не знаете ни Вы, ни я. Мне лишь просто кажется, что, если бы не было такой жесткой оппозиции, может быть и отношение было мягче.

Вообщем, не все так плохо, как кому-то бы (здесь уже чисто логически подбирать) хотелось.

----------

Bob (23.01.2013), Топпер- (23.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (22.01.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Ну я знаю об активности учителей, которые инвестируют в свои регионы. Куда инвестируют деньги состоятельные тибетцы и на что я не в курсе, ибо выхода на таких не имею)


Не то чтобы совсем состоятельные тибетцы, но я была в Дарадуне и доподлинно видела в одном монастыре 8 ступ, построенных на деньги родственников моего мужа из Америки и Бельгии. Довольно большие ступы. Это только один пример. Другие тибетцы, живущие на Западе, постоянно поддерживают своих родителей, родственников и детей, учащихся в школах и колледжах в Индии. Есть организации в Швейцарии, например, которые решают проблемы с водоснабжением в таких бедных тибетских поселениях, как Орисса. Масса фактов, которые можно узнать, только живя в Индии. 



> Можно, но я подозреваю, что разговор здесь получится ни о чем, поскольку доподлинно "что могло бы быть" не знаете ни Вы, ни я. Мне лишь просто кажется, что, если бы не было такой жесткой оппозиции, может быть и отношение было мягче.


Да нет, не мягче. "Жёсткой оппозиции" сейчас нет. Но она будет, если ЕСДЛ вдруг уйдет. Сто процентов говорю.




> Вообщем, не все так плохо, как кому-то бы хотелось.


Никому не хочется плохого. Но факты -- вещь упрямая.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Некоторое время назад в Подмосковье суд вынес решение по поводу квартиры, принадлежавшей одной из семей, в том, что дом был построен с нарушением законодательства и должен быть снесен владельцами за их счет. Поскольку у данной семьи не было более ничего и их, фактически, выбрасывали на улицу, семья в полном составе повесилась в собственной квартире. На мой взгляд, эта тема гораздо более достойна обсуждения и памятования, чем 50 страниц мусоления не пойми чего.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (23.01.2013), Tong Po (23.01.2013), Ритл (23.01.2013), Топпер- (23.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (23.01.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Некоторое время назад в Подмосковье суд вынес решение по поводу квартиры, принадлежавшей одной из семей, в том, что дом был построен с нарушением законодательства и должен быть снесен владельцами за их счет. Поскольку у данной семьи не было более ничего и их, фактически, выбрасывали на улицу, семья в полном составе повесилась в собственной квартире. На мой взгляд, эта тема гораздо более достойна обсуждения и памятования, чем 50 страниц мусоления не пойми чего.


Т.е. лучше повеситься, чем стать бомжами? Ну и суды нынче в РФ.....

----------


## Артем Тараненко

А Вы не пробовали пожить с детьми в 30-градусный мороз на улице без всякой перспективы когда-либо вылезти из этой ситуации? При том, что о стоимости жилья, я так думаю, вы в курсе.

Тут в Ижевске недавно вытащили семью из леса в социум, помогли восстановить документы, но там, хотя бы. мужу было куда возвращаться. И то как послушаешь как эти люди выживают... не для слабонервных, в общем. Для людей просто было на уровне чуда, что им предложили жить в неотапливаемом помещении и работать за еду, пока восстанавливались документы. Это я к тому, что есть гораздо более печальные вещи в этом мире

----------

Богдан Б (23.01.2013), Ритл (23.01.2013), Топпер- (23.01.2013)

----------


## Нико

> А Вы не пробовали пожить с детьми в 30-градусный мороз на улице без всякой перспективы когда-либо вылезти из этой ситуации? При том, что о стоимости жилья, я так думаю, вы в курсе.
> 
> Тут в Ижевске недавно вытащили семью из леса в социум, помогли восстановить документы, но там, хотя бы. мужу было куда возвращаться. И то как послушаешь как эти люди выживают... не для слабонервных, в общем. Для людей просто было на уровне чуда, что им предложили жить в неотапливаемом помещении и работать за еду, пока восстанавливались документы. Это я к тому, что есть гораздо более печальные вещи в этом мире


Да я как бы в курсе всего. Живу в неотапливаемом помещении. То воды нет, то света, то газа. Сама не знаю, где окажусь через месяц, и будет ли у меня жильё. Вообще этот мир -- сплошная печалька. (

----------

Богдан Б (23.01.2013), Ритл (23.01.2013), Топпер- (23.01.2013)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Ну вот и я про то. Стоит ли оно 50 страниц ниачом?

----------

Ритл (23.01.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Ну вот и я про то. Стоит ли оно 50 страниц ниачом?


Ну тема...это... как бы... про протесты в Тибете. Можно начать новую: про бедственное положение лиц иных национальностей. Там уже ВВП на горизонте замаячит.

----------


## Sucheeinennick

Любой тибетец в европе автоматически получает статус беженца, сразу получает все социальные блага, предосавляеться право получения образования в любой профессии. Приезжают все по пришлашению разных лиц, обычно через Непал, у многих родственники организуют через своих знакомых выезд родственников.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (23.01.2013), Tong Po (23.01.2013), Кунсанг (23.01.2013), Топпер- (23.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (23.01.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Я сомневаюсь, что над ними "много работали". Скорее, это мода такая стала. Мой знакомый парень в Дели себя поджёг, просто из патриотизьму и потому, что молодой и глупый. Ногу обжёг сильно. Выжил. Потом его фотки фигурировали на большом плакате в Тиб. колонии. А, это ещё было накануне визита Ху Дзинь Тао.


Не без этого, конечно. Бывают и откровенно неумные люди. Тем хуже. Значит ещё более пристально нужно смотреть и пресекать подобные случаи.



> В гулагах делают это.


Вы так уверенно об этом говорите. А между тем даже в наших гулагах руки не рубили и глаза не выкалывали. Исправительные учреждения в находятся под достаточно жёстким контролем и никто не будет подобным членовредительством заниматься. За такие дела можно и самому на нары угодить. Похоже, что вы путаете современный Китай со средневековым Ираном.



> Я поищу на досуге. Где-то читала. Пока погуглила, он "не поощряет это" и говорит, что если из чувства гнева это делается, то неправильно. Ранее читала более жёсткое официальное высказывание. Посмотреть надо.


Вот и я нечто подобное помню: что не резко пресекает, а слегка журит. Ну а уж фразу насчёт того, что "если из чувства гнева - тогда неправильно", можно вполне однозначно понимать так, что если без гнева - тогда жгите себя на здоровье и дальше.

----------

Bob (23.01.2013), Pema Sonam (23.01.2013), Буль (23.01.2013), Вантус (23.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (23.01.2013)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Последнее скажу и все  :Smilie:  Бханте, я никогда не пойму, вероятно, монашеской практики троллинга на форуме. Но, вероятно, это упайя  :Smilie:

----------

Дондог (04.08.2016), Топпер- (23.01.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Последнее скажу и все  Бханте, я никогда не пойму, вероятно, монашеской практики троллинга на форуме. Но, вероятно, это упайя


Всё проще: фритибетом достали уже. Лучше бы усилия направляли на помощь в развитии ваджраяны в России. Или, как вы правильно отметили, на помощь в случаях, подобных повешенной семье.
Особенно учитывая то, что процентов на 80 все эти стенания по "старому доброму Тибету" не соответствуют действительности. Хуже положение только у фалунь-дафа, которые вообще из пальца свои страшилки высасывают.

----------

Bob (23.01.2013), Pedma Kalzang (23.01.2013), Вантус (23.01.2013), Денис Евгеньев (23.01.2013), Джнянаваджра (24.01.2013), Пема Ванчук (23.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (23.01.2013)

----------


## Вантус

> Далай-лама только недавно сказал, что в Тибете настоящую Дхарму почти невозможно сейчас получить. Примеси Шугдена и пр.


Гуру всех гуру, великий Пабонка ринпоче, практиковал Дордже Шугдена и считал это чистой Дхармой. Великие учителя - Линг, Триджанг и Сонг ринпоче - считали чистой Дхармой. Я весьма почитаю этих йогинов, они есть в моей линии преемственности, в отличие от Далай-ламы и поэтому попрошу не оскорблять их, утверждая, что они практиковали не чистую Дхарму.

----------

Пема Ванчук (23.01.2013), Топпер- (23.01.2013)

----------


## Кунсанг

> Гуру всех гуру, великий Пабонка ринпоче, практиковал Дордже Шугдена и считал это чистой Дхармой. Великие учителя - Линг, Триджанг и Сонг ринпоче - считали чистой Дхармой. Я весьма почитаю этих йогинов, они есть в моей линии преемственности, в отличие от Далай-ламы и поэтому попрошу не оскорблять их, утверждая, что они практиковали не чистую Дхарму.


Однако, если ваш Учитель как Вы говорили Ело ринпоче, тогда его Святейшество, поскольку является в свою очередь коренным Наставником для Ело ринпоче, он входит в ваши линии преемственности Учителей.

----------

Артем Тараненко (24.01.2013), Германн (23.01.2013)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Далай-лама только недавно сказал, что в Тибете настоящую Дхарму почти невозможно сейчас получить. Примеси Шугдена и пр.


Нет, он не мог такого сказать, потому что это ложь, а буддисты не лгут, тем более учителя. Могу за всех учителей, с которыми лично общался за это время, поручиться, что они не практики Шугдена.

Напомню ещё, я раньше писал о том, что в тибетские монахи получают учёные степени по тибетологии, ведётся большая работа по переводу отсутствующих в соответсвующих канонах сутр с тибетского на китайский и обратно, а также на санскрит. Например, один из профессоров института тибетологии в нашем университете — гелонг.




> Странно, не странно, но имение фотографии Его Святейшества у себя дома -- криминал.


Фотографиями ЕСДЛ все свободно обмениваются в соц. сетях (в которых регистрация возможна только по паспорту), и ничего. И у всех лам дома на алтарях есть. Не такой уж криминал, видать. Если с этими фотографиями не выходить и демонстраций не устраивать.

Я спросил у одной знакомой, ну хорошо, вот почему ты ненавидишь китайцев. Ответ: «А почему китайцев пускают в Поталу, а тибетцев нет!».

Какая досада, нельзя в музей сходить!

Вчера познакомился с тибетцем, молодой преподаватель тибетского языка из Голока (это, на всякий случай, автономный округ с населением меньше 200 тыс. чел.), 30 лет, женат, ребёнок 6 лет, одет не очень богато, но и не бедный, со своей машиной. Правительство оплатило ему летние курсы повышения квалификации с проживанием и питанием, сейчас живёт тут в Синине в довольно неплохой гостинице (условия лучше чем у меня). Просто для иллюстрации, как китайское правительство «уничтожает тибетскую культуру», как тибетцы «могут быть только чернорабочими» и всё остальное.

----------

Alex (23.01.2013), Liza Lyolina (25.01.2013), Tong Po (23.01.2013), Буль (23.01.2013), Еше Нинбо (24.01.2013), Ондрий (23.01.2013), Пема Ванчук (23.01.2013), Топпер- (23.01.2013)

----------


## Нико

Вчера был 98-й случай самосожжения в Тибете. По этому поводу сегодня в центральном храме Дхарамсалы весь день молебен.

----------


## Кунсанг

Сейчас ведь не какой-нибудь 12 век и поэтому нужно выглядеть в глазах остального мира немного более лучшими и добрыми. Однако тибетцы борются не за материальные блага ведь, а за свободу. Потому что это их страна и их культура. Идеология имеет такую силу, что многие подрастающие тибетцы будут уже воспринимать Дхарму как опиум. Просто если представить что какую-нибудь небольшую страну оккупировали люди с другим менталитетом и культурой, то жить в такой стране коренным людям, даже если возрастет материальный уровень жизни, будет тяжело. Поэтому уйгуры восстают также. А это не маленький район Китая. Допустим вы живете на какой-то своей территории, допустим большой даче, большой участок и вашу землю захватил какой-то нелегал и придумал свои законы как на ней нужно жить. Вы подчиняетесь ему потому что он сильнее, и он немного дает вам денег и так далее, но живет вместе с вами. Помогает построить дороги, провести свет, колодец сделает, но менталитет и культура у вас разные. Он сломает ваш буддийский алтарь, скажет, это все неправда и начнет воспитывать ваших детей как пожелает. Тогда дороги, электричество, колодец и т.д. это все вас не будет интересовать. Конечно кого-то это может и интересовать, как некоторых тибетцев, но многие тибетцы говорят, что нас это не интересует, нам нужна свобода.

----------

Нико (23.01.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Гуру всех гуру, великий Пабонка ринпоче, практиковал Дордже Шугдена и считал это чистой Дхармой. Великие учителя - Линг, Триджанг и Сонг ринпоче - считали чистой Дхармой. Я весьма почитаю этих йогинов, они есть в моей линии преемственности, в отличие от Далай-ламы и поэтому попрошу не оскорблять их, утверждая, что они практиковали не чистую Дхарму.


Я немного неверно выразилась. Кстати, Линг Ринпоче не имел ни малейшего отношения к культу Шугдена. Далай-лама в общем сказал, что в Тибете сейчас Дхарму получать трудно. Видимо, у него есть информация на сей счёт. Про Шугдена он отдельно говорит, что те, кто продолжает его практиковать, не должны получать от Его Святейшества посвящения, потому что это нанесёт ему (ЕСДЛ) личный вред. И оговаривает, что от практики Шугдена следует отказаться, и что это не будет опасно. Примерно так.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (23.01.2013)

----------


## PampKin Head

Просто посмотрите на Гарчена Ринпоче и других Ринпоче, практиковавших в тюрьме/лагерях без алтарей, храмов... Свобода, она в голове, а не в камнях.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (23.01.2013), Pema Sonam (23.01.2013), Артем Тараненко (24.01.2013), Джнянаваджра (24.01.2013), Сергей Хос (24.01.2013), Топпер- (23.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (23.01.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Просто посмотрите на Гарчена Ринпоче и других Ринпоче, практиковавших в тюрьме/лагерях без алтарей, храмов... Свобода, она в голове, а не в камнях.


Согласна. У этих Ринпоче не было другого выхода. Но "камни" тоже имеют значение. Зачем ежегодно миллионы буддистов посещают храм Махабодхи в Бодхгае?

----------


## Кунсанг

> Просто посмотрите на Гарчена Ринпоче и других Ринпоче, практиковавших в тюрьме/лагерях без алтарей, храмов... Свобода, она в голове, а не в камнях.


На это не все способны. Это единицы могут практиковать таким образом. Большинство людей нуждается во внешних опорах. Видеть Учителя, получать Учения, делать подношения на алтарь, ходить в дацан, советоваться с ламой и т.д. Когда буряты были лишены этого, они старались сохранять это внутри семьи, однако не у всех это получилось и следующее поколение уже не имело возможности изучать Дхарму. Ламы были убиты, тексты сожжены, дацаны разрушены.

----------

Нико (23.01.2013), Пема Ванчук (23.01.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Согласна. У этих Ринпоче не было другого выхода. Но "камни" тоже имеют значение. Зачем ежегодно миллионы буддистов посещают храм Махабодхи в Бодхгае?


Не храм. Храм, вообще говоря, индуистский. 
Посещают *место* просветления. Оно менее святым не станет даже если на нём РПЦ храм построит.

----------

Bob (23.01.2013), Tong Po (23.01.2013), Богдан Б (23.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (23.01.2013)

----------


## Пема Ванчук

Честно говоря, не совсем понимаю, как антикитайские убеждения и участия в политических флэш-мобах могут уживаться с практикой Дхармы.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (23.01.2013), Tong Po (23.01.2013), Еше Нинбо (24.01.2013), Топпер- (23.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (23.01.2013)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Согласна. У этих Ринпоче не было другого выхода. Но "камни" тоже имеют значение.


Вопрос не в выборе (читай "свобода"), а в принципиальной возможности. Если вам ехать, то это одно; а если "шашечки", то другое.

----------


## PampKin Head

> На это не все способны. Это единицы могут практиковать таким образом. Большинство людей нуждается во внешних опорах. Видеть Учителя, получать Учения, делать подношения на алтарь, ходить в дацан, советоваться с ламой и т.д. Когда буряты были лишены этого, они старались сохранять это внутри семьи, однако не у всех это получилось и следующее поколение уже не имело возможности изучать Дхарму. Ламы были убиты, тексты сожжены, дацаны разрушены.


Имперманенс, Ананда, дукха...

----------


## PampKin Head

При выборе "практиковать в современном КНР" и "пройти через мясорубку, аналогичную югославской, чтобы потом ездить по святым местам" я предпочту первый вариант.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (23.01.2013), Tong Po (23.01.2013), Еше Нинбо (24.01.2013), Топпер- (23.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (23.01.2013)

----------


## Нико

> При выборе "практиковать в современном КНР" и "пройти через мясорубку, аналогичную югославской, чтобы потом ездить по святым местам" я предпочту первый вариант.


А третьего не дано?

----------


## PampKin Head

> А третьего не дано?


А третье вам американский экспедицинный корпус обеспечит при том, что китайцев, РОДИВШИХСЯ В ТИБЕТЕ, уже 2 поколения и их тупо больше? Я не думаю, что они (китайские тибетцы) расплачутся, соберут монатки и отправятся, утирая сопли на ходу рукавом, в континентальный Китай...

Будет гражданская война в полный рост, и оставшиеся в живых тибетцы просто позавидуют мертвым.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (23.01.2013), Tong Po (23.01.2013), Топпер- (23.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (23.01.2013)

----------


## Кунсанг

> При выборе "практиковать в современном КНР" и "пройти через мясорубку, аналогичную югославской, чтобы потом ездить по святым местам" я предпочту первый вариант.


Это нуждается ведь в условии, что вы сами знаете как практиковать. Тогда что будет расти за вами это будет срублено.

----------


## PampKin Head

Кстати, у меня простой вопрос: ливийская история никаких откликов в голове фритибетцев не вызывает? Аналогии там, схожесть результатов. Или сирийская?

----------

Alex (23.01.2013), Dmitridorje (23.01.2013), Топпер- (23.01.2013)

----------


## Кунсанг

> Кстати, у меня простой вопрос: ливийская история никаких откликов в голове фритибетцев не вызывает? Аналогии там, схожесть результатов. Или сирийская?


Эти истории могут быть схожи?

----------


## PampKin Head

Махатма Ганди мог с голой попой ходить до второго пришествия Иешуа Иосифовича, если бы Великобритания не вышла из второй мировой в долгах, как шелках; с такими потерями личного состава; с разрушенной бомбардировками инфраструктурой. Т.е. неспособной и далее осуществлять управления колониями. 

А ТАО для КНР - это далеко не колония, а вполне интегрированная составная часть. Да и КНР - не UK образца 48-года.

----------

Alex (23.01.2013), Pedma Kalzang (23.01.2013), Еше Нинбо (24.01.2013), Ондрий (23.01.2013), Топпер- (23.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (23.01.2013)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Эти истории могут быть схожи?


А Вы как видите возвращение феодального Тибета из небытия?

----------

Топпер- (23.01.2013)

----------


## Кунсанг

> А Вы как видите возвращение феодального Тибета из небытия?


Феодальный Тибет тут не причем, как и страшилки прошлого тибетского, такое было и в монгольском обществе. Проблема есть.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Феодальный Тибет тут не причем, как и страшилки прошлого тибетского, такое было и в монгольском обществе. Проблема есть.


Ок, как Вы видите появление "демократического Тибета" на политической карте мира?

----------

Pedma Kalzang (23.01.2013), Топпер- (23.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (23.01.2013)

----------


## Кунсанг

> Ок, как Вы видите появление "демократического Тибета" на политической карте мира?


Об этом много раз говорил Его Святейшество.

----------


## Шавырин

В пору выдвинуть лозунг : " Освободи Тибет в своей голове ! "

----------

Жека (24.01.2013), Топпер- (23.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (23.01.2013)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Об этом много раз говорил Его Святейшество.


Хороший ответ. Вот поэтому ТАО является неотъемлемой частью КНР. Со всеми вытекающими благопожеланиями.

----------

Еше Нинбо (24.01.2013), Пема Ванчук (24.01.2013), Топпер- (23.01.2013)

----------


## Кунсанг

> Хороший ответ. Вот поэтому ТАО является неотъемлемой частью КНР. Со всеми вытекающими благопожеланиями.


Если вы так выводите, то что тут скажешь. Удачи.

----------


## PampKin Head

Мне всегда в такой момент вспоминается эпизод с Кхатрулом Ринпоче 8-м и Чогьямом Трункпой Ринпоче из книги "Born in Tibet"... 

(вольный пересказ)

КР: - Я видел сон, где дакини мне указали путь в Гьягар, по которому мы выйдем без проблем.
ЧТ: - Какая Индия?! С нами Далай Лама, он все решит!
КР: - Ну как знаешь.

Кхамтрул Ринпоче вышел с караваном без проблем и вывез часть имущества монастыря: танки, реликвии. С ним вышли Дорзонг Ринпоче и Дугу Чоджел Ринпоче, токдены.

ЧТ: ... и вот когда артиллерия стала обстреливать Норбулинку, мы поняли: _Далай Лама нас не спасет. И спасение зависит от нас самих_.

Чогьям Трункпа Ринпоче добрался до Индии с проблемами.

З.Ы Рекомендую почитать, прикольная книжка. http://www.amazon.com/Born-in-Tibet-...=born+in+tibet

----------

Alex (23.01.2013), Pema Sonam (23.01.2013), Ондрий (23.01.2013), Пема Ванчук (24.01.2013), Топпер- (23.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (23.01.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

> Просто для иллюстрации, как китайское правительство «уничтожает тибетскую культуру», как тибетцы «могут быть только чернорабочими» и всё остальное.


А еще в Шигадзе, если туда приедут поборники фритибета, их ждет сильный разрыв не только шаблонов, но и иных частей тела от лицезрения бизнесс-столицы тибета. От заморских модных авто на улицах и припаркованых во дворе Ташилунгпо и этническим составом сидящих в них людей.

А китайцев в центральном, южном и западном тибете не так уж и много - на высоте им очень тяжело жить. Это больше черный PR от фритибетцев.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (23.01.2013), Tong Po (23.01.2013), Еше Нинбо (24.01.2013), Топпер- (23.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (23.01.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> попрошу не оскорблять их, утверждая, что они практиковали не чистую Дхарму.


Возможно, когда ОНИ практиковали все было как раз ок.
Речь ведь о том, что в какой-то момент Шугден, типа, вышел из подчинения и стал вредоносным духом-гьялпо, со всеми вытекающими.
Возможно, это произошло уже в период Культурной революции.
А нынче, если судить по смыслу происходящего, это должно выглядеть вот так:

----------

Нико (23.01.2013)

----------


## Tong Po

> Это чисто политический вопрос уже. Например, разве в Испании разрешат повесить на почётном месте флаг баскских сепаратистов или в России позволят повесить где-либо портрет Джохара Дудаева?



Насчёт Испании не знаю, а у нас никто никому не запрещает держать дома портрет Дудаева и молится а него. Может кто и держит.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (23.01.2013), Топпер- (23.01.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

> Возможно, когда ОНИ практиковали все было как раз ок.
> Речь ведь о том, что в какой-то момент Шугден, типа, вышел из подчинения и стал вредоносным духом-гьялпо, со всеми вытекающими.
> Возможно, это произошло уже в период Культурной революции.


Т.е. он просто записался в большевики? )

----------

Alex (23.01.2013), Вантус (24.01.2013), Пема Ванчук (24.01.2013), Сергей Хос (23.01.2013), Топпер- (23.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (23.01.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Т.е. он просто записался в большевики? )


Ну конечно. Кто еще может быть духовным покровителем этого несчастного подставного Панчен-ламы?

----------

Tong Po (24.01.2013), Нико (23.01.2013)

----------


## Вантус

> Однако, если ваш Учитель как Вы говорили Ело ринпоче, тогда его Святейшество, поскольку является в свою очередь коренным Наставником для Ело ринпоче, он входит в ваши линии преемственности Учителей.


Думаю, что в случае _именно того_, что я использую - не входит. Там Пабонка Дечен Ньингпо->Триджанг Ринпоче->Ело ринпоче.

----------

Пема Ванчук (24.01.2013)

----------


## Кунсанг

> Думаю, что в случае _именно того_, что я использую - не входит. Там Пабонка Дечен Ньингпо->Триджанг Ринпоче->Ело ринпоче.


Думаю, что входит в любом случае, если для Ело ринпоче Его Святейшество коренной Учитель, и если вы практикуете какой-то метод пусть без личной передачи от какого-то Гуру, который является коренным Гуру вашего Гуру, то он все равно входит в вашу линию преемственности. Если вы не признаете Учителя Вашего Учителя, то тогда это очень странно.

----------

Ритл (24.01.2013)

----------


## Вантус

> Думаю, что входит в любом случае, если для Ело ринпоче Его Святейшество коренной Учитель, и если вы практикуете какой-то метод пусть без личной передачи от какого-то Гуру, который является коренным Гуру вашего Гуру, то он все равно входит в вашу линию преемственности. Если вы не признаете Учителя Вашего Учителя, то тогда это очень странно.


Думаю, что линия - это одно, а тибетская политика - совсем другое. Так вот, в этой линии традиционно пишут Триджанга Дорджечанга, как основного держателя. Но обсуждать этот вопрос с вами у меня нет ни малейшего желания.

----------

Tong Po (24.01.2013), Пема Ванчук (24.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (24.01.2013)

----------


## Жека

Письмо Рериха о тибетском буддизме 

Для ознакомления с положением Учения Буддизма в продолжение четырех с половиной лет мы посетили целый ряд буддийских стран. Мы прошли Индию, со священными местами личных трудов Благословенного Будды; Цейлон; Сикким, наполненный многими реликвиями; Кашмир, со следами последователей Ашоки; Ладакх, со многими замечательными документами, а также преданиями о Гэ-сэр-хане, отождествляемом с Владыкой Шамбалы, и с замечательными изображениями Майтрейи; Хотан, с древними ступами, соединенными в предании с веком Майтрейи; Кашгар, с остатками пещер и развалинами древнейшей ступы; Кучары, бывшую столицу уйгуров, с замечательными пещерными монастырями; Карашахр, где после Пешавара временно хранилась чаша Будды; калмыцкие земли, с кочевыми монастырями в юртах в предгорье Небесных гор; Алтай, освященный преданием о посещении самого Будды; Ойротию, где ждут прихода Белого Бурхана; Бурятию, обе Монголии, где очень много замечательного; там были проверены легенды об Эрдени-Дзо на Орхоне и о монастыре Нарабанчи. Легенды оказались правильны. В Улан-Батор-Хото предполагается построение дуканга, посвященного Шамбале, для помещения там моей картины «Владыка Шамбалы», подаренной мной монгольскому правительству; Ганьсу, с пещерными храмами в характере Туи-Хуана; Цайдам, где построен нами субурган Шамбалы, и Тибет.

Кроме того, были получены значительные сведения о состоянии буддизма в Бирме, Бутане, Китае и Японии, где группы просвещенных людей преданно изучают и проводят в жизнь заветы Благословенного. О частностях положения буддизма в перечисленных областях я сообщу вам особо, но теперь, в порядке неотложности, я должен рассказать вам о том, в каком состоянии сейчас находится «буддизм» в Тибете. В том самом Тибете, который еще недавно связывался с высоким понятием Учения Будды.

В 1923 году, как знаете, из Тибета принужден был уехать Таши-Лама. Этот небывалый отъезд выявил многое, о чем мы могли лишь догадываться. Духовный вождь не мог далее вынести печальной действительности Тибета. С тремя сотнями всадников достойный Таши-Лама бежал через дикий и суровый Чантанг, преследуемый военными отрядами, как преступник. Целый ряд уважаемых настоятелей монастырей и лам последовал за высоким беглецом. Подробности этого исхода достойных не лишены героизма. Знаменитый Таши-Люмпо, монастырь-резиденция Таши-Ламы, опустел не узнаваемо, и, лишенный своего духовного вождя, Тибет подпал под происки ламских партий. Своим отъездом Таши-Лама проявил 

глубокую проницательность по отношению к текущему моменту Тибета. В разных местах Тибета население с трепетом спрашивает, вернется ли Таши-Лама. Трудно без духовного вождя.

Что же мы видели, проходя области Тибета и знакомясь с людьми различного положения, начиная от высоких чинов, любимцев Далай-Ламы, и кончая темными дикарями-кочевниками?

Тибет был облечен званием страны религиозных заветов, но не будем бояться правды - всмотритесь, где теперь здесь буддизм и где шаманский ламаизм?! Не будем бояться называть вещи их собственными именами.

Вместо прежнего служения духовной Общине, вместо давнишних серьезных изучений литературы Учения и овладения силами природы можно видеть механическое заучивание и первоначальные проявления гипнотизма, иногда ясновидения и материализации, левитации или свечения, но все это не в высоких степенях и проявляется главным образом для устрашения темных, суеверных людей. Конечно, вы понимаете, что то высокое Учение, о котором вы знаете, проходит совершенно вне лхасских стен и ничего общего с Тибетом не имеет. Вот вам несколько современных картин тибетской действительности.

Высокие ламы на священных четках ведут коммерческие расчеты, поглощенные своей наживой. Заповедано ли Буддой такое употребление священных предметов или это лежит в истоках шаманского безверия?

Или - водяные и ветряные мельницы и часовые механизмы крутят молитвенные колеса, освобождая ленивых богомольцев от ка кой-бы то ни было затраты энергии. Может ли быть это кощунство отнесено к заветам Будды?

Или - ламы - «учителя народа» - за плату гадают на бараньих лопатках, на игральных костях и на прочих святотатственных предметах. И по книгам лхасского издания отгадывают будущее и удачу.

Что общего здесь с именем Будды, ибо это есть низшая форма грубого шаманства?

Или - ламы под видом изучения тантры пользуются низшим видом волевых воздействий и пугают невежественный народ своей игрой на человеческих костях и визгливыми вызываниями - то же самое проделывают и шаманы. Разве не из шаманского источника почерпнуты все рогатые обожествленные изображения? Что общего они имеют со светлым Учением Будды?

Ламы ружейными выстрелами отгоняют злых сущностей и сжигают их изображения, конечно, за соответствующую плату, не желая помнить определенных об этом заветов Благословенного. Разве не делает то же самое низший, увешанный костями шаман?

Недалеко от правительственного цзонга стоит новейшее языческое мольбище - высокий камень, обмазанный жиром и обставленный кучками белых камней. Оказывается, не дикие племена, но само лхасское правительство утвердило мольбище в честь правительственного Оракула. Правительство установило языческий культ. Куда же дальше идти?

Ламы лицемерно запрещают убивать животных, тогда как кладовые монастырей набиты тушами баранов и яков, убитых для потре бы монахов. Но чтобы внести еще больший элемент лицемерия, это убийство обставляется иногда особо изобретательно - животных за гоняют на скалу, чтобы они, бросаясь вниз, убились сами. Так следуют заветам Будды.

Замечено, что часто большую роль во многих монастырях играют ламы-монголы, тибетцы же любят уклоняться от чрезмерного учения. Если вы предложите ламе-тибетцу духовный спор по како му-либо высокому предмету метафизики, то не будет редкостью, если лама уклонится, сказав: «Не может же человек все прочитать». Странно видеть, что монголы до сих пор совершают паломничество в Тибет, не отдавая себе отчета, что сейчас их духовный потенциал стоит гораздо выше тибетского. И даже число торговых караванов в Тибет становится ничтожным.

Тантрик, с видом средневекового колдуна, предлагает остановить снежные тучи и растопить снег. Такие метеорологические феномены предлагаются за сходную плату - всего за два американских доллара, о чем дается широковещательная расписка, которую мы сохраняем. Нужды нет, что снег продолжает идти, но тантрик над своей палаткой ставит какие-то бумажные мельницы и завывает на дудках из человеческих костей.

В углу лавочки сидит хозяин-лама и крутит молитвенное колесо, на стене висят изображения Шамбалы и Цзон-ка-па, но тут же стоят корчаги с большим количеством местного вина, выделанного тем же самым ламой для спаивания народа. Жестоко пьют и миряне, и ламы, и даже дети требуют деньги «на водку»; можно подумать, что пьянство заповедано «буддизмом».

Ламы, взявшиеся везти груз, бросают его на пути. Такие же не добросовестные ламы утверждают, что Будда запретил земледелие и вскрытие недр земли. Возводится клевета на самого Будду, который посылал своих учеников на полевые работы в помощь поселянам. Как указано, в руках даже Бодхисаттвы должно быть какое-либо мастерство. Так возвеличивался труд Учителями и так труд и знание поносятся заросшими грязью пьяными ламами.

Заслуженный офицер тибетской армии, гнавшийся за Таши-Ламой в 1923 году, уверяет иностранцев, что восточные буддисты и пьют, и курят. Он же принимает для передачи в монастырь 35 долларов, из которых, как после оказывается, он, считая себя истинным ламаистом, передает монастырю всего лишь десять, утаивая для себя остальные 25.

Заслуживший особое доверие Далай-Ламы лама-дипломат приходит в ярость, узнав, что мы пожертвовали монастырю 100 нарсангов на масло для лампад перед изображениями, и говорит: «Наши монахи присвоят эти деньги и не зажгут лампад. Вы должны были купить это масло у меня».

Лама-настоятель говорит: «У нас монахи дикие, это не то, что в Сиккиме или Ладакхе».

Подходит лама и над ухом колотит в барабан, пока вы не даете ему пригоршню шо. Но через десять минут ему кажется, что вы уже забыли его наружность, и снова с тем же бесстыдством он опять не дает вам покоя, так же, как ваши шо не дают покоя его благочестию.

Откуда эти ламы, требующие «бакшиш» и не стыдящиеся этого торгашеского базарного слова? Кто же заповедал попрошайничество? И откуда эта бездна бездельников и лентяев?

Ламы даже желтой секты женятся, но если их «заслуги» перед Далай-Ламой велики, то Его Святейшество охотно признает состоявшийся брак недействительным и дает высокие назначения.

Народ называет своего правителя «рябым монахом» и прибавляет еще одну легенду о внутренней жизни. Один ученый лама даже воспользовался случаем и толкнул «рябого монаха».

В храмах вонь и грязь, и бормотанье, а за стенами ламские торгашеские сделки и подкупность. Как одиноки достойные фигуры среди этого невежественного базара!

Сколько монастырей лежит в развалинах. Сколько находится в запустении. И насколько каждая развалина старого Тибета внуши тельнее и красивее и по размерам, и по местоположению, нежели жалкая бутафория новейших построек разлагающегося Тибета! И вы чувствуете, что строили эти древние монастыри и замки люди, не похожие на нынешних тибетцев. Бывшие короли Тибета и великий Далай-Лама V отличались большой энергией, о чем свидетельствует и Потала, единственное здание всего Тибета.

Благочестивый служащий Далай-Ламы заболел в пути и из со страдания был взят в караван. С большими заботами и тратой не заменимых лекарств он был доставлен на территорию Тибета, но здесь немедленно обособился и с тем же «благочестием» занялся предательством. Какой устав ламаизма заповедал предательство? Тибетский генерал княжеского рода приглашает вас к себе в ставку. Присылает за вами своих офицеров, принимает подарок, прикла дывается к священным предметам и ревностно перебирает четки. Но затем сообщает правительству, что вы приехали к нему самовольно, помимо его приглашения. Где же граница лжи?

Старшина просит нашего разрешения выдернуть три волоска из бороды верблюда - они обладают большой магической силой, и он зашьет их в свою «ламайскую» ладанку на груди. За мертвую голову верблюда в Тибете платят до 20 нарсангов, так как этот предмет нужен при гадании лам для отвращения града.

Лама, полный таинственности, предлагает купить чудодейственные пилюли. Когда же вы сомневаетесь в надобности этой покупки, то лама, в виде высшей меры убедительности, сообщает вам, что в состав этих пилюль входят экскременты Его Святейшества или ка- кого-либо высокого ламы.

Или благочестивого вида лхасец, состоящий при высокой особе, приносит вам на продажу амулет-ладанку с полной гарантией неуязвимости от огнестрельного оружия за цену в 300 рупий. Объясняет, что амулет заговорен и благословлен очень высоким ламой. Ввиду полной гарантии неуязвимости вы предлагаете счастливому облада телю амулета произвести испытание на нем самом, но верующий лхасец предлагает ограничиться козлом, продолжая уверять в полной силе амулета. Когда же вы на «козла отпущения» не соглашаетесь, то лхасец уходит весьма возмущенный.

В монастырях даже желтой секты очень часто не имеется изображения Майтрейи, о чем совершенно спокойно рассказывают и власти, и ламы. И нигде, кроме Тибета, мы не встречали таких безобразно угольно-черных от грязи лам. Неужели есть наглость утверждать, что Будда или Цзон-ка-па заповедали эту беспросветную грязь?

Около священного менданга полуприкрытая плитами с надписями валяется дохлая собака, и те же священные надписи покрыты человеческими испражнениями. Ни в Сиккиме, ни в Ладакхе мы не видели осквернения ступ и мендангов. Этим заняты «религиозные» тибетцы. Камни со священными надписями разбросаны на полях, и распалось много ступ и мендангов.

Около Лхасы существует место, где рассекаются трупы и бросаются на съедение хищным птицам, собакам и свиньям. На этих трупных останках принято кататься в голом виде «для сохранения здоровья». Бурят Цыбиков в своей книге о Тибете уверяет, что Его Святейшество Далай-Лама выполнил этот нелепый ритуал, уподобляясь некоторым животным.

Вспоминаю, как Елена Ивановна спросила знатную тибетку-герцогиню о системе женского образования в Лхасе, но кроме недоумения этот вопрос ничего не вызвал.

Таких картинок из действительности можно было бы привести множество, и все они связаны с так называемой лучшей сектой желтошапочников, последователей Цзон-ка-па. Но не забудем, что значительная часть населения Тибета принадлежит к секте бон-по, к черноий вере, которая вообще отрицает Будду, измыслив себе со вершенно особого покровителя и руководителя. Почитателей Будды они прямо называют своими врагами и не пускают в свои храмы. Они почитают богов свастики. Подобно черной мессе, ламаистские обряды совершают наоборот, не считают себя тибетцами и держатся совершенно обособленно. Среди них чудовищно проявляется низший вид шаманства, колдовства и темных вызываний, против которых не борется власть Лхасы. Кроме этой многочисленной секты, существует целый ряд племен дикарей с особыми наречиями, кочевников и лесных обитателей, которые находятся на низшей степени фетишизма - мажут маслом жертвенные камни, с ведома лхасского правительства, как мы сами видели, верят в громовые стрелы и почитают самые нелепые амулеты. Степень их невежественности поразительна!

Кроме этого, также очень многочисленного элемента, имеется, как вы знаете, целый ряд разновидностей красных сект, занимающих крупные районы Тибета, совершенно исказивших первоначальный вид Учения Падма Самбхавы.

Понятий буддизма здесь тоже не следует искать, так же, как и в средних кадрах ламаистов желтой секты гелуг-па. Не забудем, что все только что приведенные картины лжи и суеверия, к сожалению, относятся именно к последователям этой секты Цзон-ка-па, почитаемой за лучшую.

Так, постепенно отбрасывая все враждебные, вредные и невеже ственные наслоения, мы увидим, что сознательное почитание буддизма в Тибете будет принадлежать поражающе ничтожному числу людей, из которых добрая часть будет в далеком отшельничестве, не будучи в состоянии вынести официальное проявление ламаизма Лхасы.

Во имя высокого учения Будды, во имя Цзон-ка-па необходимо очистить Учение в Тибете, необходимо подвергать лам гораздо более серьезному государственному экзамену, извергая из монастырей не вежд и лентяев. Только тогда может восстановиться понятие ламы- учителя народа. Делал ли Далай-Лама во время своего необычно долгого правления какие-либо попытки очистить засоренное невежеством Учение, пытался ли восстановить первоначальную строгую монастырскую винайю (устав), возвысить понятие труда и искоренять суеверие? Нет, не пытался. Но и сделать что-либо Далай-Ламе не легко. Если вы думаете, что указ Далай-Ламы многого стоит, то вы ошибаетесь. У нас был широковещательный паспорт далай-ламского правительства, и на наших глазах народ отказывался исполнять указы своего правителя. «Мы девашунга не знаем», - говорит старшина. А чиновники только измышляют, как можно по-своему истолковать текст бумаги в зависимости от щедрости «подарка», на который намекают без всякого стыда.

Мы слышали, как исчезают на пути гонцы к Далай-Ламе. Мы видим, в каком изорванном виде бросаются на дороге письма на имя Его Святейшества.

Посылаю вам портрет Далай-Ламы, написанный местным художником с натуры.

В самое последнее время лхасское правительство выбросило на рынок священные предметы, принадлежавшие Таши-Ламе. Пошли в руки торговцев редкие древние танки и другие священные изображения. Об этом варварском акте с болью рассказывал мне махараджа Сиккима. Дела Тибета пришли в упадок. В подобном положении, как сейчас, Тибет существовать не может.

Непостижимо странно представить себе, в какие суеверные услов ности вылились в Тибете так ясно данные заветы Будды и Его ближайших замечательных последователей. Вспомним замечательные труды Ашвагхоши, Нагарджуны, гимны отшельника Миларепы, а затем канон Аттиши и великого амдосца Цзон-ка-па. Разве эти ревнители Учения допустили бы хоть одно из только что при веденных оскорбительных религиозно-бытовых явлений? Разве они могли бы примириться с той необычайной ложью, коварством и суеверием, которые пронизали все слои народа и особенно его пра вящий класс?

После английской экспедиции в Лхасу в 1904 г. Уодделль сооб щил в своей книге, что тибетское правительство устрашало англичан тем, что будто бы сорок тысяч воинов из К'ама рвутся в бой и правительство не в силах их удержать, но ни один из этих «воинов» так и не показался. Эта беззастенчиво-хвастливая ложь представля ется очень характерной в устах тибетских властей.

Сэр Чарльз Бэлл в своем тибетском словаре указывает фразы: «Не лгите», «Опять ложь», «Не лгите, иначе вас высекут». Это не случайно. Коренной тибетец, житель берегов Брахмапутры, говорит: «Пелинги (иностранцы) тем лучше, что не лгут, а наши все лгут».

Ложь и ложь! Как прискорбно каждому сообщению власти пред посылать, что это ложь или по коварству, или по глубочайшей невежественности. И при том всегда лицемерно прибавляется: «Мы религиозные люди» и следуют высшие клятвы тремя жемчужинами. А преувеличение доходит до такой степени, что образованный лама утверждает, что Тибет никогда не был под властью Китая, а наоборот, был покровителем его.

Жалкая глинобитка называется в документе тибетскими чиновниками «величественным снежным дворцом». Титул лхасского прави тельства, выбитый даже на плохих медных монетках шо, с само восхвалением объявляет: «Благословенный дворец, победоносный во всех направлениях». И в основе этого самохвальства лежит невежественность вследствие отчужденности от всего мира. Буддисты Ладакха, Сиккима и Монголии, соприкоснувшиеся с внешними элементами, проявляют гораздо более совершенный образ мысли. Невежество порождает хвастовство, а самохвальство - непомерную ложь, которая поражает в Тибете. Положительно, тибетский шаман не может более застращивать народы своими страшными масками и самодельными атрибутами. Вблизи таких истинно священных мест, как Капила васту, Кушинагар, Бодхгайя, Сарнатх, где протекала жизнь самого Благословенного, вблизи Индии с великой Ведантой, не могут жить остатки темного шаманизма. Те почтенные ламы, которые своей просвещенной трудовой жизнью следуют заветам Благословенного, конечно, не примут на себя все сказанное. Оно относится к невеже ственным и вредным лгунам. Они вместе с нами скажут во имя истинного Учения: «Сгинь, шаман! Ты не вошел в эволюцию! Восстань, светлый ученик заветов Великого Учителя жизни Будды, ибо только ты можешь называться ламой-учителем народа. Ты осознаешь, что такое знание, правда, бесстрашие и сострадание».

Замечайте: среди подавленного сознания, среди поражающей нищеты и грязи народа, нередко питающегося падалью, ясно видна картина разложения Тибета. Послушайте рассказы о чрезмерных поборах. Всему приходят сроки. То, что еще в недавнем прошлом могло под прикрытием таинственности просуществовать, в сегодняш нем восходе уже оказывается неприемлемым.

Райдер, Уодделл, Дезидери, Дегоден и многие другие, посетившие Тибет, отрывочно называли шаманистские атрибуты старым хламом. Теперь это отрывочное заключение должно превратиться в утверждение, от которого зависит справедливое и ясное отграничение буддизма от шаманского ламаизма.

Мы видели отрывки извращенных магических ритуалов, потеряв ших свой первоначальный смысл; видели магические кинжалы и острия. Узнавали остатки ритуала магических зеркал. Вспоминали бросание зерен демонам стихий, замыкание круга, курения и жертвы- какие-то осколки старой церемониальной магии, противоесте ственно связанной с именем и изображением Благословенного. Я не делаю никогда общих выводов и всегда с особенной радостью вспоминаю о тех добрых явлениях, которые встречались на пути.

Знаем многое хорошее о Таши-Ламе, вспоминаю умный лик на стоятеля из Чумби, бежавшего вслед за духовным вождем Тибета. Вспоминаются привлекательные облики настоятеля Спитуга в Ладакхе, настоятеля из Ташидинга в Сиккиме, монгольского ламы, занятого переводом алгебры, настоятеля монастыря Гум, гелонгов и прекрасных живописцев из Таши-Люмпо. Но все эти люди находятся далеко от Лхасы или уже оставили пределы Тибета как политические эмигранты. С ними мы по-прежнему встретились бы доверчиво и дружественно и поговорили бы в тиши гор о высоких предметах.

Несение высоких заветов Будды накладывает и высокую ответст венность. Предвидение светлого Майтрейи устремляет в сознательную эволюцию. Познание великого понятия Шамбалы обязывает к неустанному пополнению знания. Есть ли при этих высоких понятиях место звериному шаманизму и фетишизму?

Бесстрашный Лев неустанно боролся против суеверия и невежества. Он изгнал бы всех лицемеров, набивающих себе карманы за фальшивые требы. Дэви-Неел, проведшая ряд лет в Тибете, в своих статьях приводит тибетское предсказание о необходимости очищения Лхасы от нечестивых элементов. Мы имели случай убедиться, что подобное верование живет в народных массах, которые отделяют себя от Лхасы. Хоры просят не смешивать их с тибетцами. Амдосцы и жители К'ама всегда подчеркивают свою отделенность от лхассцев, к которым, конечно, себя не причисляют мишими и всякие лесные и дикие народности. Также мы убедились, что по предсказанию, вышедшему из монастыря Тенжелинга, правящий Далай-Лама называется Тринадцатым и последним. Тот же народ тайком спрашивает о судьбе почитаемого им Таши-Ламы и шепчет с надеждой, а не вернется ли он с китайцами? Настолько тяжел беспросветный, давящий шаманский режим, и даже самое подавленное человеческое сознание понимает, что так продолжаться далее не может. Светлое имя Будды должно быть освобождено от корыстных рук, и невеже ство должно замениться просвещением. Мрачное средневековье не может более существовать и прикрываться лицемерной маской религиозности.

Знаю, что есть лица, которые мне скажут: «Да ведь нам известно, что никакого буддизма в Тибете нет, что ламаизм и шаманство не могут узурпировать высокое понятие имени Будды». Правильно, но в широких массах до сих пор в связи с Тибетом употребляется наименование «буддизм», и таким порядком даже черный шаман попадает в разряд людей, к которым прислушиваются.

Наваждение Тибета было настолько велико и в европейских кругах, что даже серьезные люди и члены кружков заботливо охраняли это ложное понятие. Потому-то все серьезно преданные изучению буддизма имеют прямую обязанность разъяснять широким массам, что великое понятие высокого Учения не имеет ничего общего с колдовством и суеверием, которое ловко подставлялось и застращивало нетвердые умы.

Подчеркнем: конечно, существуют народы еще более невежественные и ничтожные, нежели тибетцы. Мы не предъявляем к этим уходящим вырожденцам серьезных требований, ведь они о себе ни чего особенного не воображают. Иное дело с Тибетом, который, оставаясь на низкой степени дикости, воображает себя наместником Будды и держателем основ великого Учения. В таком случае принятая ответственность велика. Тибетцы ненавидят китайцев, смотрят свысока на ладакхцев, сиккимцев, бутанцев, боятся англичан и русских, не доверяют и не впускают японцев, отворачиваются от мусульман, называют бурят быками, грубо обращаются с калмыками, считают монголов своими данниками, презирают Хинаяну Бирмы и Цейлона. Получается уродливый конгломерат человеконенавистничества, противоречащий Учению Будды. Притом, презирая всех вследствие своего глубокого невежества, тибетцы сами непрочь попользо ваться выгодой от каждого из перечисленных народов. Население более не выдерживает. Вспыхивают восстания. Литанг и Батанг - одни из самых плодородных мест Восточного Тибета - снова заняты китайцами. Осенью 1927 года были волнения среди северян Хор-па. Сейчас получены сведения о крупном восстании в К'аме, где убит губернатор и пятьсот солдат. Стрела войны - объявление мобилизации в виде стрелы, обернутой красным шелком, следовала несколько дней при нашем караване. Можете себе представить нас в виде носителей стрелы войны. В К'ам двинут даже гарнизон Ши гацзе и двести пятьдесят человек с запада от Тингри. Там, где плохо поставлено великое Учение, там плохи и внешние дела. По сути путники говорят о налогах, доходящих до 10 долларов в месяц с крестьян. Оскорбительное отношение к соседям и грабительские по боры внутри - ведь это политика самоубийства.

Кроме Лхасы и Гиангцзе (благодаря англичанам), где есть кое- какие продукты третьего сорта из Индии или Китая, вы не найдете в других городах ничего. В больших местечках даже нет ни одной лавки. Ни масла, ни молока, ни сахара, никаких овощей. Немного ячменя и сухая баранина. К вам приходят в сумерках какие-то люди, прося продать им что-либо, но начать торговлю они явно не решаются, боясь прожорливого начальства. Страшно подумать, что имя Будды смешано с этой грязью физической и духовной.

Подлинность ознакомления с истинным положением религии в Тибете, конечно, зависела от знания языка. Через постороннего переводчика вы не подойдете к чувствительному, сложному аппарату религиозных наслоений, но нам посчастливилось в этом отношении. Знание тибетского языка Ю.Н. Рерихом, магистром Гарварда, свидетельством самих тибетцев поставлено на второе место после сэра Чарльза Бэлла, которого они считают лучшим практиком языка. Таким путем, не в случайной передаче, но в непосредственном общении мы знакомились с неприкрашенной жизнью Тибета.

Друзья, мы подходим к Гималаям. Спешно пошлю вам эти строки. Знаю, вы ждете узнать действительность буддизма в Тибете. Вы изучаете Учение Будды, и потому никакое шаманское наваждение не отвлечет мышления вашего в ложном направлении. Вы знаете, что Таши-Ламу достойно приветствовали в Китае и он недавно издал новое обращение к Шамбале; что то высокое, которое вы почитаете, не нуждается в защите Тибета.

В прочих перечисленных странах мы имеем много сотрудников просвещенных и ревностных, для которых имя Будды является действительно подлинной святыней. Знаю, как вы ищете правду и действительность, потому и спешу сообщить вам то, что мы действительно видели.

По счастью, столько подлинного сохранилось и в санскритской, и в китайской, и в японской литературе. Мною уже заказано собра ние священных книг Канчжура и Танчжура, которые прошу принять от меня в дар как первое собрание этих книг для Америки. Вы поместите это собрание в нашем Буддийском центре, конечно, сде лав его доступным для всех желающих серьезно изучать этот предмет. Вероятно, придется предпочесть издание лхасской печатни, так как я слышал, что старые доски печатни в Шигацзе значительно стерлись. Вы знаете, как разместить это собрание в 333 тома на полках по боковым стенам дуканга Шамбалы.

Друзья, вы знаете, что в моей привычке смотреть на все явления добрым глазом, как вы видели в заметках о Сиккиме и Ладакхе (Himalaya, Brentanos, N.Y.), и потому все сказанное не может быть нисколько преувеличено, наоборот, многое может быть добавлено. Но бывает, когда великие понятия умаляются, необходимо сказать слово со всей справедливостью. Предвидя будущее, Будда говорил: «Учение подобно пламени факела, зажигающему бесчисленные огни; огни эти могут способствовать варке пищи или рассеивать тьму, но пламя первого факела остается неизменно сияющим» (Сутра, 42).

И сейчас в Ладакхе и Сиккиме достойные ламы воздвигают ве ликие изображения Майтрейи как символ наступления новой эры. Они-, одинокие, понимают, сколько очищений и восстановлений должно быть совершено неотложно. Эти, одинокие, еще могут возносить обращение: «Да будет жизнь тверда, как адамант; победоносна, как знамя Учителя; сильна, как орел, и да вечно длится!»

Николай Рерих

----------

Dechen Norzang (25.01.2013), Денис Евгеньев (24.01.2013), Ритл (24.01.2013)

----------


## Tong Po

ПРи чём тут Рерих?

----------

Еше Нинбо (24.01.2013)

----------


## Кунсанг

Николай Рерих кинул в Индии Гендуна Чомпела на крупные деньги. То есть он жулик оказался. Тибетцы о нем очень плохого мнения.

----------


## Кунсанг

В таком случае принятая ответственность велика. Тибетцы ненавидят китайцев, смотрят свысока на ладакхцев, сиккимцев, бутанцев, боятся англичан и русских, не доверяют и не впускают японцев, отворачиваются от мусульман, называют бурят быками, грубо обращаются с калмыками, считают монголов своими данниками, презирают Хинаяну Бирмы и Цейлона. 

Хороший добрый глаз у Рериха. Бурят тибетцы считали братьями, а не быками.

----------

Германн (24.01.2013)

----------


## Tong Po

> Николай Рерих кинул в Индии Гендуна Чомпела на крупные деньги. То есть он жулик оказался. Тибетцы о нем очень плохого мнения.


Я думаю, что большинство тибетцев понятия не имеют никакого о Рерихе и никем его не считают и никак к нему не относятся.

----------

Alex (24.01.2013), Bob (25.01.2013), Dechen Norzang (25.01.2013), Legba (24.01.2013), Еше Нинбо (24.01.2013), Нико (24.01.2013), Топпер- (24.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (24.01.2013)

----------


## Кунсанг

> Я думаю, что большинство тибетцев понятия не имеют никакого о Рерихе и никем его не считают и никак к нему не относятся.


Это конечно правильно, что большинство.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> При чём тут Рерих?


Просто мнение о тибетцах со стороны. Можно ещё Цыбикова посмотреть, он, кстати, бурят был.

Я сегодня ещё прочитал в одном блоге неприятно удивительное:




> Живя в Дарамсале, я каждый день наблюдаю как молодые ребята избивают друг друга исключительно из-за того, что кто-то, родившийся в Индии, случайно обронил «свободу Тибету» или кто-то из Лхасы сказал что-то не то про кого-нибудь из Амдо. Кстати, практический совет: если вы окажетесь в Дарамсале и захотите купить популярную здесь футболку с надписью Stand with Tibetan nomads, советую отказаться от этой затеи и выбрать Stand for Tibet, серьёзно. Я постоянно шучу – для того, чтобы узнать, из какой части Тибета пришёл в Индию твой собеседник, достаточно 5-10 минут. В течении которых он либо раскритикует У-Цанг (значит наверняка перед тобой – выходец из Амдо), либо предостережёт от общения с любым жителем Амдо (значит точно – У-Цанг), либо не скажет ни о ком ничего плохого (а потому, наверняка, он – житель Кама), либо вообще промолчит о Тибете, потому что если скажет хоть слово – скорее всего завтра предстанет перед тобой с фингалом под глазом (потому что родился на территории Индии).


Две мысли появились. 
1. Я вообще не понимаю как это совместимо с Дхармой. Буддист вообще не может быть националистом, что за бред! И какая может быть независимость при таком отношении друг к другу, если даже тибетцы с тибетцами чувствуют разобщённость? Да стоит Тибету получить независимость, китайцы сразу же сыграют на противоречиях между регионами и захватят всё обратно.
2. Всё-таки в Тибете с выжженой до тла тибетской культурой и ассимилировавшими всех злобными китайцами такого ужаса не наблюдается, и хотя неуважительное отношение тибетцев из разных мест друг к другу встречается, по крайней мере, выглядит местная тибетская молодёжь гораздо более цивилизованной.

----------

Tong Po (24.01.2013), Ритл (24.01.2013), Сергей Ч (24.01.2013), Топпер- (24.01.2013)

----------


## Вантус

> Николай Рерих кинул в Индии Гендуна Чомпела на крупные деньги. То есть он жулик оказался. Тибетцы о нем очень плохого мнения.


В точности тоже самое слышал. Не стоит тут ссылаться на невежественные басни Рериха. Этот гражданин за мзду организовал, говорят, собственное провозглашение "далай-ламой", хотя ничего не понимал в ваджраяне, но важно надувался.

----------

Pema Sonam (24.01.2013), Еше Нинбо (24.01.2013), Кунсанг (24.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (24.01.2013)

----------


## Кунсанг

Цыбиков писал по моему мнению как будто выискивал недостатки. Но если следовать такой линии, то сейчас приезжий в Улан-Удэ скажет, что это город таксистов, проституток и торговых центров.

----------

Alex (24.01.2013), Пема Ванчук (24.01.2013), Ритл (24.01.2013), Топпер- (24.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (24.01.2013), Читтадхаммо (25.01.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Я сегодня ещё прочитал в одном блоге неприятно удивительное:
> 
> Живя в Дарамсале, я каждый день наблюдаю как молодые ребята избивают друг друга исключительно из-за того, что кто-то, родившийся в Индии, случайно обронил «свободу Тибету» или кто-то из Лхасы сказал что-то не то про кого-нибудь из Амдо. Кстати, практический совет: если вы окажетесь в Дарамсале и захотите купить популярную здесь футболку с надписью Stand with Tibetan nomads, советую отказаться от этой затеи и выбрать Stand for Tibet, серьёзно. Я постоянно шучу – для того, чтобы узнать, из какой части Тибета пришёл в Индию твой собеседник, достаточно 5-10 минут. В течении которых он либо раскритикует У-Цанг (значит наверняка перед тобой – выходец из Амдо), либо предостережёт от общения с любым жителем Амдо (значит точно – У-Цанг), либо не скажет ни о ком ничего плохого (а потому, наверняка, он – житель Кама), либо вообще промолчит о Тибете, потому что если скажет хоть слово – скорее всего завтра предстанет перед тобой с фингалом под глазом (потому что родился на территории Индии).


Я не слышала про такое, хотя общаюсь и с родившимися в Индии тибетцами, и с выходцами из Тибета - "санджорами". Уцангцы самые сдержанные. Амдоссцы славятся, конечно, буйным нравом. Кхамцы -- самые прямолинейные по характеру. Но они между собой не дерутся! Просто у них разные компании. Они не критикуют Уцанг, Адмо там и пр. По-крайней мере, в открытую. Хотя свои предрассудки есть. 
Тут другое.... Потасовки между тибетцами и индусами происходят. Недавно вон был случай массового избиения молодых нетрезвых тибетских парней индусами из одного популярного ресторана. С тех пор этот ресторан тибетцами бойкотируется.

----А кстати, кто автор?

----------

Ритл (24.01.2013), Топпер- (24.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (24.01.2013)

----------


## Жека

> ПРи чём тут Рерих?


При том, что пора бы уже глаза протереть и перестать сокрушаться по поводу фритибета. Китай сверхдержава и все эти акции дурацкие только осложняют ситуацию. Он строит дороги, восстанавливает монастыри, а вы разберитесь уже со своей собственной страной, которая ведет политику уничтожения своих граждан. Оставьте в покое Тибет, сами разберутся.

----------

Dechen Norzang (25.01.2013), Карло (25.01.2013), Ритл (24.01.2013), Топпер- (24.01.2013)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Я не слышала про такое, хотя общаюсь и с родившимися в Индии тибетцами, и с выходцами из Тибета - "санджорами". Уцангцы самые сдержанные. Амдоссцы славятся, конечно, буйным нравом. Кхамцы -- самые прямолинейные по характеру. Но они между собой не дерутся! Просто у них разные компании. Они не критикуют Уцанг, Адмо там и пр. По-крайней мере, в открытую. Хотя свои предрассудки есть. 
> Тут другое.... Потасовки между тибетцами и индусами происходят. Недавно вон был случай массового избиения молодых нетрезвых тибетских парней индусами из одного популярного ресторана. С тех пор этот ресторан тибетцами бойкотируется.
> 
> ----А кстати, кто автор?


Спасибо.

http://thori-lou.livejournal.com/5317.html

----------

Ритл (24.01.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Спасибо.
> 
> http://thori-lou.livejournal.com/5317.html


Видимо, у этой девушки (непонятно, кто такая) контингент общения довольно своеобразный. Делить комнату с тибетскими парнями, ходить по барам и смотреть как они танцуют... Действительно, есть тут такие, которые вместо тибетских имён клички себе придумывают, и т.д. Считают себя "полутибетцами" и т.п. Но таких меньшинство. В основном у тибетцев в Дхарамсале очень сильная тибетская самоидентичность и патриотизм. 
И про песни тибетские она неверно сказала. Там и про любовь есть, и про родину, и про маму, и про фри тибет. Не такие уже они примитивные, как она думает.

----------

Ритл (24.01.2013), Топпер- (24.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (24.01.2013)

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

Китай бурно развивается и идет в ногу со временем, неужели там буддизм под запретом?

----------


## Нико

> Китай бурно развивается и идет в ногу со временем, неужели там буддизм под запретом?


Из первого автоматически не вытекает второе.

----------


## Ho Shim

> Китай бурно развивается и идет в ногу со временем, неужели там буддизм под запретом?


Нет, но он там свой, с парткомом и любовью к Родине  :Wink:

----------

Нико (24.01.2013), Ритл (24.01.2013)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> Китай бурно развивается и идет в ногу со временем, неужели там буддизм под запретом?


Не знаю как в Тибетском автономном округе (я там не был), но в других провинциях, например провинция Гуандун, наблюдается расцвет буддизма, подобный расцвету буддизма в Танскую династию.

----------

Tong Po (24.01.2013), Vidyadhara (24.01.2013), Пема Ванчук (30.01.2013), Сергей Ч (24.01.2013), Топпер- (24.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (24.01.2013)

----------


## Tong Po

> При том, что пора бы уже глаза протереть и перестать сокрушаться по поводу фритибета. Китай сверхдержава и все эти акции дурацкие только осложняют ситуацию. Он строит дороги, восстанавливает монастыри, а вы разберитесь уже со своей собственной страной, которая ведет политику уничтожения своих граждан. Оставьте в покое Тибет, сами разберутся.


Повежливей, ОК? Я где-то сокрушался по поводу фритибета?! Может процитируете?

----------


## Tong Po

> Китай бурно развивается и идет в ногу со временем, неужели там буддизм под запретом?


Нет. Не под запретом. Это - бред. И в Тибете не под запретом. И монастыри действуют. И монахи есть. И простой люд и кору вокруг Джокханга совершает и простирания прямо на улице делает и никто им не мешает.

----------

Еше Нинбо (24.01.2013), Ритл (24.01.2013), Топпер- (25.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (24.01.2013)

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

Если в Китае с буддизмом все хорошо, тогда от чего все эти протесты в Тибете? И почему, например, оттуда бежал Гьялва 17 Кармапа и возвращаться даже не собирается?

----------

Еше Нинбо (24.01.2013)

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

> Нет, но он там свой, с парткомом и любовью к Родине


Так и у нас с ЕР все также, в основной массе, все это так. А что говорить о прошлом, история не знает сослагательного.

----------


## Маша_ла

Тут что, надо фотки разрушенных монастырей показать, кто-то не видел до и после китайской оккупации тибета? Показать целые города тюрьм, построенные китайцами вокруг Лхасы. Из 6 млн. населения тибета, китайцами уничтожено было и замучено более 2 млн.
Политическое перевоспитание, дискриминация и т.п. - этого не было? Сейчас почему происходят самосожжения? В монастырях так хорошо? Там есть продвинутые учителя, там можно свободно практиковать Дхарму? Я так понимаю, что там сейчас все происходит под надзором КПК. Как практиковать Дхарму в тюрьме. Можно, но это не свобода. В монастыре нельзя повесить и простираться перед портретом Далай-Ламы, учителям опасно ездить в Тибет с учениями. Учителя практиковали в тюрьме. Теперь практикуют на свободе, не живут там, почему-то.  
Когда мой учитель был в Тибете в 2000 г., говорил, что по ночам к нему приходили соседи и плакали, рассказывали про свою жизнь и просили помочь. Он вернулся оттуда весь седой. Это все правда. А внешний благополучный фасад современного тибета - это просто декорация, прикрывающая растерзанную страну. Что там было, все в курсе? Или все покупаются на фасад и китайскую коммунистическую пропаганду?
Если люди сжигают себя, они, таким образом, выражают свой протест против этого режима, они сжигают себя, чтобы их не пытали в тюрьмах. Если в стране все хорошо, то многодетные родители и монахи не стали бы т.о. выражать свое отношение к окружающей действительности. Тибет сейчас - как большая тюрьма. Когда-нибудь Тибет будет свободным от КНР и станет независимым государством. И тогда туда вернутся все те, кто не может там сейчас находиться. Кто не чувствует там себя на свободе и в безопасности.

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

> Тут что, надо фотки разрушенных монастырей показать, кто-то не видел до и после китайской оккупации тибета? Показать целые города тюрьм, построенные китайцами вокруг Лхасы. Из 6 млн. населения тибета, китайцами уничтожено было и замучено более 2 млн.
> Политическое перевоспитание, дискриминация и т.п. - этого не было? Сейчас почему происходят самосожжения? В монастырях так хорошо? Там есть продвинутые учителя, там можно свободно практиковать Дхарму? Я так понимаю, что там сейчас все происходит под надзором КПК. Как практиковать Дхарму в тюрьме. Можно, но это не свобода. В монастыре нельзя повесить и простираться перед портретом Далай-Ламы, учителям опасно ездить в Тибет с учениями. Учителя практиковали в тюрьме. Теперь практикуют на свободе, не живут там, почему-то.  
> Когда мой учитель был в Тибете в 2000 г., говорил, что по ночам к нему приходили соседи и плакали, рассказывали про свою жизнь и просили помочь. Он вернулся оттуда весь седой. Это все правда. А внешний благополучный фасад современного тибета - это просто декорация, прикрывающая растерзанную страну. Что там было, все в курсе? Или все покупаются на фасад и китайскую коммунистическую пропаганду?
> Если люди сжигают себя, они, таким образом, выражают свой протест против этого режима, они сжигают себя, чтобы их не пытали в тюрьмах. Если в стране все хорошо, то многодетные родители и монахи не стали бы т.о. выражать свое отношение к окружающей действительности. Тибет сейчас - как большая тюрьма. Когда-нибудь Тибет будет свободным от КНР и станет независимым государством. И тогда туда вернутся все те, кто не может там сейчас находиться. Кто не чувствует там себя на свободе и в безопасности.


Тувинская Народная Республика еще больше пострадала, остались только стены Устуу-Хурээ, репрессировали даже коней скакунов- например Эзир-Кара. Если бы Тибет был с СССР камня на камня бы не осталось а таких как Далай Лама устранили давно, у меня есть что сравнивать...

----------

Sucheeinennick (28.01.2013)

----------


## Вантус

> Тувинская Народная Республика еще больше пострадала, остались только стены Устуу-Хурээ, репрессировали даже коней скакунов- например Эзир-Кара. Если бы Тибет был с СССР камня на камня бы не осталось а таких как Далай Лама устранили давно, у меня есть что сравнивать...


Это ваши тывинские игры, кто там кого репрессировал. Не стоит СССР притягивать к локальному тывинскому маразму. Если у вас народ дикий, то это не значит, что он везде такой. В соседней БМАССР что-то скакунов не особо репрессировали.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (24.01.2013), Карло (25.01.2013)

----------


## PampKin Head

> либо не скажет ни о ком ничего плохого (а потому, наверняка, он – житель Кама)


http://flibusta.net/b/178407/read
...
_Мне стало интересно, как долго проживет этот парень на свете. Туристы часто восхищаются тем, как вежливы жители Луны, причем про себя думают: откуда такое странное качество у бывших каторжников? Побывав на Земле и наглядевшись на тамошние порядки, я вполне уяснил причины их удивления. Но объяснять им бессмысленно, все равно не поймут: мы такие лишь потому, что плохие актеры долго не живут – в Луне, во всяком случае.
---
Лично я вовсе не мечтаю о работе при нулевом давлении; неполадки в скафандре – штука обыденная, а если кто-нибудь возьмет на себя труд организовать их специально… Еще во времена первых партий заключенных было сделано одно открытие: оказалось, что нулевое давление прекрасно способствует улучшению манер. Десятник с плохим характером почти не имел шансов продержаться хоть несколько рабочих смен. Обычно с ним происходил «несчастный случай», и начальство, что было повыше, скоро поняло, что в причины несчастных случаев не стоит вникать глубоко, иначе и с тобой может случиться нечто подобное. В первые годы отсев доходил до семидесяти процентов, но те, что выжили, отличались непревзойденной вежливостью и отличными характерами. Нет, они не стали ни ручными, ни мягкотелыми – Луна для таких не годится. А вот уживчивыми стали._

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

Вантус, история не знает сослагательного наклонения, что было то никак не изменишь. И вообще то я хотел сказать, что все это истерия, которая скорее всего подогревается западными спецслужбами.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Тибет сейчас - как большая тюрьма


Хм... А Будда про Сансару говорил тоже самое.

----------

Топпер- (25.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (24.01.2013)

----------


## Поляков

> наблюдается расцвет буддизма, подобный расцвету буддизма в Танскую династию.


Вот только вчера прочитал любопытную статью нынешнего патриарха Чоге о его поезде в Китай по святым местам. Только один из китайских монахов смог ответить на коан. "Задачей современных корейских монахов является возвращение истинной дхармы в Китай", заканчивается статья.

----------

Дондог (09.08.2016)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Китай бурно развивается и идет в ногу со временем, неужели там буддизм под запретом?


Нет конечно.




> Из первого автоматически не вытекает второе.


Не вытекает.




> Если в Китае с буддизмом все хорошо, тогда от чего все эти протесты в Тибете? И почему, например, оттуда бежал Гьялва 17 Кармапа и возвращаться даже не собирается?


Бежал потому что там было плохо с буддизмом. Не собирается обратно, потому что бежал. Протесты в Тибете оттого, что кому-то очень нужно, чтобы в Тибете были протесты.




> Тут что, надо фотки разрушенных монастырей показать, кто-то не видел до и после китайской оккупации тибета?


Можно и фотки отстроенных в 1980-е монастырей. Дальше что? Простираться перед портретом Далай-Ламы нельзя, потому что это символизирует измену родине. Перед портретом X Панчен-ламы простираться вполне можно. Зачем всем именно Его Святейшество? Что, кроме него учителей нет? Если бы он сразу после изгнания сложил бы с себя политические полномочия и остался бы только духовным лидером, сейчас вообще никакой проблемы в его возвращении бы не было. Проблема чисто политическая, а не религиозная. Сейчас — чисто политическая.

----------

Alex (24.01.2013), Tong Po (24.01.2013), Vidyadhara (24.01.2013), Вантус (24.01.2013), Карло (25.01.2013), Ондрий (24.01.2013), Ритл (24.01.2013), Топпер- (25.01.2013)

----------


## PampKin Head

Простирайся перед изображением Ваджрадары, и будь счастлив даже в тюрьме Сансары.

----------

Tong Po (24.01.2013), Vidyadhara (24.01.2013), Денис Евгеньев (24.01.2013), Дондог (09.08.2016), Топпер- (25.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (24.01.2013)

----------


## Маша_ла

> Можно и фотки отстроенных в 1980-е монастырей. Дальше что? .


Дальше то, что с оккупации тибета и разрушения монастырей, началось разрушение страны. Люди, пережившие все это, еще живы, жива их память. Когда убивали монахов, расстреливали из пушек монастыри, пещеры, разрушали и грабили, устраивали "публичные наказания", политическое перевоспитание в монастырях, и т.д, и т.п.

Далай-Лама для тибетцев - это не президент страны, а духовный лидер, это их все. С какой стати, в угоду КПК, Далай-Лама должен снимать с себя духовное руководство страны, если все на него уповают? Политикой всегда занимались и занимаются другие люди. Далай-Лама - это прежде всего духовный глава, наставник и защитник всего Тибета.

Если Вы не чувствуете боль этих людей, не знаете, что там творилось, то о чем вообще можно говорить? Вы живете в совр. тибете, в котором нормальные люди не могут жить счастливо. И вы считаете, что так все и должно быть. Это ваше право. Но люди, которые все там на своей шкуре пережили, смотрят на этот счастливый фасад несколько по-другому.. И их можно понять.

То, что самсара - это тюрьма - это понятно. Нам легко говорить со своей колокольни, когда у нас есть свобода передвижения, свобода практики, свобода приглашать учителей, ездить на учения и т.п. У нас нет внешних ограничений, только внутренние. У них - и те, и другие. У нас тоже так было до недавнего времени, просто мы забыли.. Там разрушили монастыри, статуи, реликвии, сожгли тексты, убили и замучили много людей, учителей там мало, сейчас восстанавливают некоторые монастыри, но это просто стены, без особого содержания, т.к. там нет практиков такого уровня, какие тамбыли раньше, не даются те же учения и монахов - небольшая доля от прошлого количества, да и качество их изменилось, т.к. раньше у них была возможность получить и практиковать высокие учения под руководством реализованных учителей, а теперь такой возможности нет.

----------

Падма Осел (24.01.2013)

----------


## PampKin Head

Мне в такие моменты всегда вспоминается история Джанчуба Дордже, коренного Учителя Намкая Норбу Ринпоче. Который во время культурной революции (!), когда жизнь тибетца вообще не стоила ничего, организовал из своей общины ... колхоз, и никаких претензий китайцы к его практикующим не имели...

"Кристалл и Путь Света", рекомендую почитать на тему людей, которым "ехать", а не "шашечки".

----------

Tong Po (24.01.2013), Карло (25.01.2013), Топпер- (25.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (24.01.2013)

----------


## Маша_ла

Вот монастырю Сакья повезло в том плане, что в нем один бодхисаттва устроил склад картошки для народа и монастырь уцелел..

Кому убийство и гнобление лам по барабану, я не знаю, что это за люди.. Использующие учения, чтобы ехать и плевать на историю и на людей, которые это учение до них практиковали? Я просто не понимаю. Ну да ладно. Может в сл. жизни пойму. Сама буду такая))

Папа учителя тоже 20 лет практиковал в тюрьме и ни слова плохого про китайцев не говорил. Он был садовником в тюрьме, куда был осужден на 21 год за защиту Норбулинки и практиковал втихаря. Как мило.. А то, что если бы не оккупация тибета КНРом в этих духовных подвигах не было бы необходимости, об этом никто не задумывался?

----------

Дондог (09.08.2016)

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

> Дальше то, что с оккупации тибета и разрушения монастырей, началось разрушение страны. Люди, пережившие все это, еще живы, жива их память. Когда убивали монахов, расстреливали из пушек монастыри, пещеры, разрушали и грабили, устраивали "публичные наказания", политическое перевоспитание в монастырях, и т.д, и т.п.
> 
> Далай-Лама для тибетцев - это не президент страны, а духовный лидер, это их все. С какой стати, в угоду КПК, Далай-Лама должен снимать с себя духовное руководство страны, если все на него уповают? Политикой всегда занимались и занимаются другие люди. Далай-Лама - это прежде всего духовный глава, наставник и защитник всего Тибета.
> 
> Если Вы не чувствуете боль этих людей, не знаете, что там творилось, то о чем вообще можно говорить? Вы живете в совр. тибете, в котором нормальные люди не могут жить счастливо. И вы считаете, что так все и должно быть. Это ваше право. Но люди, которые все там на своей шкуре пережили, смотрят на этот счастливый фасад несколько по-другому.. И их можно понять.
> 
> То, что самсара - это тюрьма - это понятно. Нам легко говорить со своей колокольни, когда у нас есть свобода передвижения, свобода практики, свобода приглашать учителей, ездить на учения и т.п. У нас нет внешних ограничений, только внутренние. У них - и те, и другие. У нас тоже так было до недавнего времени, просто мы забыли.. Там разрушили монастыри, статуи, реликвии, сожгли тексты, убили и замучили много людей, учителей там мало, сейчас восстанавливают некоторые монастыри, но это просто стены, без особого содержания, т.к. там нет практиков такого уровня, какие тамбыли раньше, не даются те же учения и монахов - небольшая доля от прошлого количества, да и качество их изменилось, т.к. раньше у них была возможность получить и практиковать высокие учения под руководством реализованных учителей, а теперь такой возможности нет.


Танну-Тыва Арат Республика через все это прошла с дружественной Россией, и что? Еще раз повторюсь - у вас самая обыкновенная истерия, интересно, что если все то же самое вы услышите в адрес России и самих себя? Вы же взрослый человек, времена репрессий, анексиии геноцида давно канули в лету. Сейчас все изменилось. как видно буддизм в Китае не под запретом.

----------

Alex (24.01.2013), Tong Po (24.01.2013), Vidyadhara (24.01.2013), Еше Нинбо (24.01.2013), Жека (26.01.2013), Топпер- (25.01.2013)

----------


## PampKin Head

> А то, что если бы не оккупация тибета КНРом в этих духовных подвигах не было бы необходимости, об этом никто не задумывался?


Кхм, еще раз... История Ламы Вангду в прекрасном Тибете: за то, что решил в жизни применить Дхарму Будды на практике, занимая административную должность, чуть не загремел на кичу (суд имел место)... под чутким руководством представителей сами знаете какой школы.

http://oldtradition.org/texts/sto-ty...seringa-vangdu рекомендую почитать про страну, в которой "духовные подвиги не были нужны".

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (24.01.2013)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> С какой стати, в угоду КПК, Далай-Лама должен снимать с себя духовное руководство страны, если все на него уповают? Политикой всегда занимались и занимаются другие люди. Далай-Лама - это прежде всего духовный глава, наставник и защитник всего Тибета.


Вы неправильно прочитали. Я спросил, почему Далай-лама не снял с себя политическое руководство Тибетом после того как бежал, чтобы остаться только _духовным_ лидером. Если бы он был _духовным_ лидером, то он бы никогда не выступал с призывами к независимости Тибета, и не воспринимался бы китайскими властями как изменник.

Нормальные люди здесь могут жить счастливо и живут. А уж нормальные практики Дхармы —тем более.

И до сих пор в Тибете есть и практики, которые реализуют радужное тело. Мне, при том, что я тут без году неделя, и вообще слева непонятно кто, повезло встретиться с практиком высочайшего уровня. Другое дело, что желания серьёзно практиковать у тибетцев особо нет. Но если почитать учителей прошлого, оно не особенно было и раньше.

Я не спорю, что с 1950-х до 1980-х Дхарме в Тибете действительно был нанесён серьёзный вред. Но сейчас уже давно даже не 1980-е.

----------

Alex (24.01.2013), PampKin Head (24.01.2013), Tong Po (24.01.2013), Vidyadhara (24.01.2013), Ритл (24.01.2013), Топпер- (25.01.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

Вот так борцуны за свободу тибета способствуют ее увеличению на исторической родине.
Жителей Тибета лишили паспортов

----------

PampKin Head (24.01.2013), Pedma Kalzang (26.01.2013), Ритл (24.01.2013), Топпер- (25.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (24.01.2013)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> Вот только вчера прочитал любопытную статью нынешнего патриарха Чоге о его поезде в Китай по святым местам. Только один из китайских монахов смог ответить на коан. "Задачей современных корейских монахов является возвращение истинной дхармы в Китай", заканчивается статья.


На коан нужно отвечать?
Не слабое красноречие нынешнего патриарха ордена Чоге!
Не по тем святым местам ездил.
Пусть лучше поставят себе задачей изучение истинной Дхармы в Китае.

С извинениями за отсутствие политкорректности,
Мои поклоны.

----------


## Tong Po

> Тут что, надо фотки разрушенных монастырей показать, кто-то не видел до и после китайской оккупации тибета? Показать целые города тюрьм, построенные китайцами вокруг Лхасы. Из 6 млн. населения тибета, китайцами уничтожено было и замучено более 2 млн.
> Политическое перевоспитание, дискриминация и т.п. - этого не было? Сейчас почему происходят самосожжения? В монастырях так хорошо? Там есть продвинутые учителя, там можно свободно практиковать Дхарму? Я так понимаю, что там сейчас все происходит под надзором КПК. Как практиковать Дхарму в тюрьме. Можно, но это не свобода. В монастыре нельзя повесить и простираться перед портретом Далай-Ламы, учителям опасно ездить в Тибет с учениями. Учителя практиковали в тюрьме. Теперь практикуют на свободе, не живут там, почему-то.  
> Когда мой учитель был в Тибете в 2000 г., говорил, что по ночам к нему приходили соседи и плакали, рассказывали про свою жизнь и просили помочь. Он вернулся оттуда весь седой. Это все правда. А внешний благополучный фасад современного тибета - это просто декорация, прикрывающая растерзанную страну. Что там было, все в курсе? Или все покупаются на фасад и китайскую коммунистическую пропаганду?
> Если люди сжигают себя, они, таким образом, выражают свой протест против этого режима, они сжигают себя, чтобы их не пытали в тюрьмах. Если в стране все хорошо, то многодетные родители и монахи не стали бы т.о. выражать свое отношение к окружающей действительности. Тибет сейчас - как большая тюрьма. Когда-нибудь Тибет будет свободным от КНР и станет независимым государством. И тогда туда вернутся все те, кто не может там сейчас находиться. Кто не чувствует там себя на свободе и в безопасности.


Не надо фоток. Речь идёт о том, что в ТАР СЕЙЧАС. А во времена Культурной Революции и Большого Скачка остальной Китай пострадал ничуть не меньше. Хунвэйбины зверствовали на всей территории Китая. И разрушали монастыри везде. Не только в Тибете.

----------

Legba (24.01.2013), Топпер- (25.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (24.01.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Протесты в Тибете оттого, что кому-то очень нужно, чтобы в Тибете были протесты.


А кому? 



> Можно и фотки отстроенных в 1980-е монастырей. Дальше что?


А Сертхар в Кхаме уже успели отстроить? 


> Зачем всем именно Его Святейшество? Что, кроме него учителей нет?


Гммммм. Помедитируйте, зачем. 



> Если бы он сразу после изгнания сложил бы с себя политические полномочия и остался бы только духовным лидером, сейчас вообще никакой проблемы в его возвращении бы не было. Проблема чисто политическая, а не религиозная. Сейчас — чисто политическая.


Он был духовным И светским главой тибетского народа. Если бы не он, тибетцев как социума не осталось бы к нашему времени. Зачем ему было возвращаться, если а) его бы просто убили, б) попытались бы сделать из него марионетку, как пытались с 10-м Панчен-ламой.

----------

Ритл (24.01.2013)

----------


## Маша_ла

То, что в Тибете происходит сейчас - это результат того, что происходило и происходит с 1959 г., со времени оккупации Тибета КНРом. Ничего же, по сути, не изменилось: в КНР не изменился режим, не наступила демократия, свобода вероисповедания и гластность. Ничего такого нет. Есть завуалированный красивыми фасадами тот же самый режим и результат всего этого такой, что тибетцы не чувствуют себя в безопасности в своей стране.

У меня это личное, не истерия. Просто ясный взгляд на проблему.

А Далай-Лама всегда был именно духовным лидером, надежой и опорой, и таковым и остался, долгих лет ему жизни. И он, кстати, призывал не к свободе, а к автономии. Собственно, его за это многие тибетцы же и осуждали, но он это специально так делал, чтобы начать хоть какой-то диалог с КПК. Мда..

Вообще, мне немного странно, в очередной раз, что на буддийском форуме буддистым не понимают и не видят очевидных вещей. То, что Ламы практикуют в тюрьме - это считается духовным достижением, а то, что этих тюрем могло бы и не быть, и разрушений, и жертв, и репрессий и всех этих страданий, никто не задумывался.

Да, в КНР были годы репрессий под названием Культурная революция. Но что изменилось сейчас? Разве что режим стал использовать более завуалированные, но такие же бесчеловечные и репрессивные методы. Ничего там не поменялось. Немного ослабили петлю на шее. Но в любой момент могут затянуть и выбить почву из-под ног. Они оттуда не ушли и в КНР полит. режим не поменялся. КПК рулит, правда, с кап. заносом, что делает эту страну еще более опасной, т.к. деньги дают силу. Куда Тибету вырваться из этих цепких лапок.

----------

Нико (24.01.2013), Ритл (24.01.2013)

----------


## Tong Po

> То, что в Тибете происходит сейчас - это результат того, что происходило и происходит с 1959 г., со времени оккупации Тибета КНРом. Ничего же, по сути, не изменилось: в КНР не изменился режим, не наступила демократия, свобода вероисповедания и гластность. Ничего такого нет. Есть завуалированный красивыми фасадами тот же самый режим и результат всего этого такой, что тибетцы не чувствуют себя в безопасности в своей стране.
> 
> У меня это личное, не истерия. Просто ясный взгляд на проблему.
> 
> А Далай-Лама всегда был именно духовным лидером, надежой и опорой, и таковым и остался, долгих лет ему жизни. И он, кстати, призывал не к свободе, а к автономии. Собственно, его за это многие тибетцы же и осуждали, но он это специально так делал, чтобы начать хоть какой-то диалог с КПК. Мда..
> 
> Вообще, мне немного странно, в очередной раз, что на буддийском форуме буддистым не понимают и не видят очевидных вещей. То, что Ламы практикуют в тюрьме - это считается духовным достижением, а то, что этих тюрем могло бы и не быть, и разрушений, и жертв, и репрессий и всех этих страданий, никто не задумывался.
> 
> Да, в КНР были годы репрессий под названием Культурная революция. Но что изменилось сейчас? Разве что режим стал использовать более завуалированные, но такие же бесчеловечные и репрессивные методы. Ничего там не поменялось. Немного ослабили петлю на шее. Но в любой момент могут затянуть и выбить почву из-под ног. Они оттуда не ушли и в КНР полит. режим не поменялся. КПК рулит, правда, с кап. заносом, что делает эту страну еще более опасной, т.к. деньги дают силу. Куда Тибету вырваться из этих цепких лапок.


В КНР никто не запрещает исповедавать буддизм. И в Тибете никто не запрещает. Вы там сами-то хоть раз были? Тут на форуме Вам пишут люди, которые и в ТАР и в Китае бывали.

----------

Топпер- (25.01.2013)

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

> То, что в Тибете происходит сейчас - это результат того, что происходило и происходит с 1959 г., со времени оккупации Тибета КНРом. Ничего же, по сути, не изменилось: в КНР не изменился режим, не наступила демократия, свобода вероисповедания и гластность. Ничего такого нет. Есть завуалированный красивыми фасадами тот же самый режим и результат всего этого такой, что тибетцы не чувствуют себя в безопасности в своей стране.
> 
> У меня это личное, не истерия. Просто ясный взгляд на проблему.
> 
> А Далай-Лама всегда был именно духовным лидером, надежой и опорой, и таковым и остался, долгих лет ему жизни. И он, кстати, призывал не к свободе, а к автономии. Собственно, его за это многие тибетцы же и осуждали, но он это специально так делал, чтобы начать хоть какой-то диалог с КПК. Мда..
> 
> Вообще, мне немного странно, в очередной раз, что на буддийском форуме буддистым не понимают и не видят очевидных вещей. То, что Ламы практикуют в тюрьме - это считается духовным достижением, а то, что этих тюрем могло бы и не быть, и разрушений, и жертв, и репрессий и всех этих страданий, никто не задумывался.
> 
> Да, в КНР были годы репрессий под названием Культурная революция. Но что изменилось сейчас? Разве что режим стал использовать более завуалированные, но такие же бесчеловечные и репрессивные методы. Ничего там не поменялось. Немного ослабили петлю на шее. Но в любой момент могут затянуть и выбить почву из-под ног. Они оттуда не ушли и в КНР полит. режим не поменялся. КПК рулит, правда, с кап. заносом, что делает эту страну еще более опасной, т.к. деньги дают силу. Куда Тибету вырваться из этих цепких лапок.


Вы уж извините меня, но то что вы думаете и пишите походит на предсмертную записку шахи смертницы ну или тех кто себя поджигает.  Ясно одно надо учиться прощать и не зацикливаться на обидах прошлого. Все что вы написали выкиньте из головы..

----------

Топпер- (25.01.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Вы уж извините меня, но то что вы думаете и пишите походит на предсмертную записку шахи смертницы ну или тех кто себя поджигает.  Ясно одно надо учиться прощать и не зацикливаться на обидах прошлого. Все что вы написали выкиньте из головы..


Зачем выкидывать из головы здравые мысли? Я, например, хотя сострадаю Гитлеру, никогда его не прощу по-настоящему. За то, что он и ему подобные диктаторы уничтожили лучшую часть русского населения. "Не зацикливаться на прошлом". Хороший совет, однако. Вперед, к победе китайского капиталистического коммунизма!

----------


## Маша_ла

Люби себя и плюй на всех и в жизни ждет тебя успех.. Да-да, спасибо, я уж как-нибудь сама разберусь, о чем стоит помнить, а что имеет смысл забыть..

Не запрещают исповедовать буддизм, в соответствии с представлениями и директивами КПК.

----------


## Вантус

> Дальше то, что с оккупации тибета...


Какая еще нафиг оккупация? Тибет много веков является задворками Китая. Так было со времен внуков Чингисхана, наверное, точнее.



> Далай-Лама для тибетцев - это не президент страны, а духовный лидер, это их все.


Культ духовного карго? Первые Далай-ламы были аскетами, а не политиками, за что и пользовались почтением. А потом раздули культ Далай-лам. Совершенно небуддийский.



> т.к. там нет практиков такого уровня, какие тамбыли раньше, не даются те же учения и монахов - небольшая доля от прошлого количества, да и качество их изменилось, т.к. раньше у них была возможность получить и практиковать высокие учения под руководством реализованных учителей, а теперь такой возможности нет.


Их и раньше там были единицы. Пабонка ринпоче и его ученики практиковал чод в глубочайшей тайне, чтобы ... не иметь неприятностей от администрации гелугпинских монастырей! Повторюсь, тот самый гелугпинец великий Пабонка ринпоче, который столь почитал Дордже Шугдена.

----------

Жека (26.01.2013), Сергей Ч (24.01.2013), Топпер- (25.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (24.01.2013)

----------


## Вантус

> Не запрещают исповедовать буддизм, в соответствии с представлениями и директивами КПК.


Запрещают тулку и ринпоче лезть в политику, как они привыкли это делать.

----------

Bob (25.01.2013), PampKin Head (25.01.2013), Tong Po (24.01.2013), Ондрий (24.01.2013), Топпер- (25.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (24.01.2013)

----------


## Вантус

> Мне в такие моменты всегда вспоминается история Джанчуба Дордже, коренного Учителя Намкая Норбу Ринпоче. Который во время культурной революции (!), когда жизнь тибетца вообще не стоила ничего, организовал из своей общины ... колхоз, и никаких претензий китайцы к его практикующим не имели...
> 
> "Кристалл и Путь Света", рекомендую почитать на тему людей, которым "ехать", а не "шашечки".


В культурную революцию в КНР была задница. Страну раздирали на части противоборствующие группировки. КНР времен "культурной революции" - это вам не СССР 20-30-х, а самые натуральные анархия и хаос, приправленные разными природными бедствиями, в том числе изрядным неурожаем.

----------

Топпер- (25.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (24.01.2013)

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

> Зачем выкидывать из головы здравые мысли? Я, например, хотя сострадаю Гитлеру, никогда его не прощу по-настоящему. За то, что он и ему подобные диктаторы уничтожили лучшую часть русского населения. "Не зацикливаться на прошлом". Хороший совет, однако. Вперед, к победе китайского капиталистического коммунизма!


Ну хорошо, начиная с Борьки (ЕБН), а затем и его преемника ныне здравствующего, наша страна стала вровень с африканскими странами, сосущие нефтяную трубу. в Китае же идет индустриальный рост и он уже яв-ся 2м рынком после США по потреблению товаров длительного пользования, и стоит на пороге перехода в постиндустриальное общество с демократическими институтами. Россия стоит на пороге развала и полного вырождения и обнищания с диктаторскими институтами власти.

----------

Топпер- (25.01.2013)

----------


## Нико

> в Китае же идет индустриальный рост и он уже яв-ся 2м рынком после США по потреблению товаров длительного пользования, и стоит на пороге перехода в постиндустриальное общество с демократическими институтами.


С какими такими демократическими институтами?

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Не запрещают исповедовать буддизм, в соответствии с представлениями и директивами КПК.


Да, но вообще-то, везде религию разрешают исповедовать в соответствии с законодательством страны, что необычного? Понимаете, когда собираются монахи и проводят пуджу Е.С. Далай-ламы, это, с точки зрения властей, политическое мероприятие, нежели религиозное. Тем более что обычно такие мероприятия и организуются как протестные и политические. И именно такие политические мероприятия пресекаются и имеют плачевные последствия. Настоящие религиозные мероприятия организовывать никто не запрещает. Изучать и практиковать Дхарму также никто не запрещает. Монастыри восстанавливаются, монахи обучаются, исследования ведутся, постепенно Дхарма восстанавливается.

А теперь есть надежда на улучшения, потому что отец Си Цзиньпина был в очень хороших отношениях с Е.С. Далай-ламой.

Только бы «фритибет» поменьше заботился бы о благе тибетцев.

----------

Alex (24.01.2013), Vidyadhara (24.01.2013), Вантус (24.01.2013), Ондрий (24.01.2013), Топпер- (25.01.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Да, но вообще-то, везде религию разрешают исповедовать в соответствии с законодательством страны, что необычного? Понимаете, когда собираются монахи и проводят пуджу Е.С. Далай-ламы, это, с точки зрения властей, политическое мероприятие, нежели религиозное. Тем более что обычно такие мероприятия и организуются как протестные и политические. И именно такие политические мероприятия пресекаются и имеют плачевные последствия. Настоящие религиозные мероприятия организовывать никто не запрещает. Изучать и практиковать Дхарму также никто не запрещает. Монастыри восстанавливаются, монахи обучаются, исследования ведутся, постепенно Дхарма восстанавливается.
> 
> А теперь есть надежда на улучшения, потому что отец Си Цзиньпина был в очень хороших отношениях с Е.С. Далай-ламой.
> 
> Только бы «фритибет» поменьше заботился бы о благе тибетцев.


Так я повторяю вопрос: крупнейший центр философского буддийского образования, монастырь Сертхар восстановили уже? Который был разрушен по принуждению, буддийскими монахами и монахинями в том числе? И настоятель которого внезапно умер "от неизвестной болезни"? Это называется "разрешением исповедовать религию в соответствии с законодательством страны"?

----------

Ритл (24.01.2013)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> С какими такими демократическими институтами?


Пока что больше номинальными, но есть надежда на изменения и в этой области. Тем более, что общественный запрос присутствует, а к мнению граждан власти стараются прислушиваться. Пример: http://www.gazeta.ru/politics/2013/0..._4917521.shtml

----------

Карло (25.01.2013), Топпер- (25.01.2013)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> С какими такими демократическими институтами?


Пока что больше номинальными, но есть надежда на изменения и в этой области. Тем более, что общественный запрос присутствует, а к мнению граждан власти стараются прислушиваться. Пример: http://www.gazeta.ru/politics/2013/0..._4917521.shtml

----------

Vidyadhara (24.01.2013), Вантус (24.01.2013)

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

Машу-ля, вы бы лучше о России задумались бы, о наших согражданах. А то все о Тибете да о Китае - не бережете себя....

----------

Tong Po (25.01.2013), Жека (26.01.2013), Ритл (24.01.2013), Топпер- (25.01.2013)

----------


## PampKin Head

http://www.daokedao.ru/2012/12/12/se...ar/#more-28027 разгул тоталитаризьма, или как коммуняки учиться фритибетцам не дают




> В Восточном Тибете в небольшом и труднодоступном уезде Серта (тиб.: གསེར་རྟ་ gser rta, кит.: 色达 seda) располагается самый большой в мире институт тибетского буддизма Ларунг Гар (тиб.: བླ་རུང་སྒར་ bla rung sgar), который также известен как “Буддийский институт пяти наук” (кит.: 五明佛学院 wu ming fo xue yuan). В настоящее время здесь проходят обучение тибетскому буддизму несколько тысяч монахов. В Ларунг Гар довольно редко заезжают туристы, так как дорога достаточно трудная и долгая, да и сам монастырь нередко бывает закрыт для иностранцев. Мне посчастливилось попасть в эту “Чистую Землю” в одном из моих путешествий по Восточному Тибету.

----------

Bob (25.01.2013), Tong Po (25.01.2013), Vidyadhara (26.01.2013), Zom (24.01.2013), Денис Евгеньев (26.01.2013), Дмитрий С (26.01.2013), Топпер- (25.01.2013)

----------


## Маша_ла

Ну вот таких монастырей в Тибете раньше было тысячи, а теперь сделали один образцово-показательный.. Кстати, какой-то большой монастырь был разрушен землетрясением же ш.

Будем фотками меряться, Нгор монастырь показать? Будем считать КНР демократической страной со свободой вероисповедания и пусть тибетцы практикуют в тюрьмах и по урезанной программе, одобренной КПК в монастырях, а мы будем считать это нормальным, ибо настоящие практики могут практиковать хоть где..

----------


## PampKin Head

> Ну вот таких монастырей в Тибете раньше было тысячи, а теперь сделали один образцово-показательный.. Кстати, какой-то большой монастырь был разрушен землетрясением же ш.
> 
> Будем фотками меряться, Нгор монастырь показать? Будем считать КНР демократической страной со свободой вероисповедания и пусть тибетцы практикуют в тюрьмах и по урезанной программе, одобренной КПК в монастырях, а мы будем считать это нормальным, ибо настоящие практики могут практиковать хоть где..


Ага, на это работали крепостные крестьяне. Мы в курсе. А когда Ландарма снял с гос. бюджета, то количество монастырей резко поуменьшилось

Фото выше похожи на тюрьму? Там по ссылке еще есть.

----------

Tong Po (25.01.2013), Топпер- (25.01.2013)

----------


## Буль

Господа, объясните мне, пожалуйста: что изменит моё ношение футболки или плаката с надписью "Free Tibet"? Китайцы действительно освободят Тибет?

----------

Tong Po (25.01.2013), Топпер- (25.01.2013)

----------


## Маша_ла

Ну это бесполезный разговор, пусть каждый останется при своем мнении. Просто не надо забывать, что там было не так давно и то, что люди сжигают себя не говорит о том, что жить там стало лучше или веселее. Режим остался, монастыри эти - просто декорации и стены. Красивые. Но в отсутствие учителей и при надзоре КПК, это просто красивые дома, не наполненные особо содержанием.. Вот будет демократия и все будет хорошо тогда, как у нас стало. Я надеюсь.

----------


## Ондрий

мне вот интересно, сами-то фритибецы в Тибете были или все по книжкам да агиткам?

----------

Tong Po (25.01.2013), Топпер- (25.01.2013)

----------


## Маша_ла

Кто-то был, кто-то не был, все по-разному, наверное.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Господа, объясните мне, пожалуйста: что изменит моё ношение футболки или плаката с надписью "Free Tibet"? Китайцы действительно освободят Тибет?


Ты станешь продвинутым креаклом-хипстером аля федя-отвал-башки 

*Двенадцать подвигов креакла*.
http://lev-sharansky2.livejournal.com/163945.html

----------

Денис Евгеньев (26.01.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> То, что в Тибете происходит сейчас - это результат того, что происходило и происходит с 1959 г., со времени оккупации Тибета КНРом. Ничего же, по сути, не изменилось: в КНР не изменился режим, не наступила демократия, свобода вероисповедания и гластность. Ничего такого нет. Есть завуалированный красивыми фасадами тот же самый режим и результат всего этого такой, что тибетцы не чувствуют себя в безопасности в своей стране.
> 
> У меня это личное, не истерия. Просто ясный взгляд на проблему.
> 
> А Далай-Лама всегда был именно духовным лидером, надежой и опорой, и таковым и остался, долгих лет ему жизни. И он, кстати, призывал не к свободе, а к автономии. Собственно, его за это многие тибетцы же и осуждали, но он это специально так делал, чтобы начать хоть какой-то диалог с КПК. Мда..
> 
> Вообще, мне немного странно, в очередной раз, что на буддийском форуме буддистым не понимают и не видят очевидных вещей. То, что Ламы практикуют в тюрьме - это считается духовным достижением, а то, что этих тюрем могло бы и не быть, и разрушений, и жертв, и репрессий и всех этих страданий, никто не задумывался.
> 
> Да, в КНР были годы репрессий под названием Культурная революция. Но что изменилось сейчас? Разве что режим стал использовать более завуалированные, но такие же бесчеловечные и репрессивные методы. Ничего там не поменялось. Немного ослабили петлю на шее. Но в любой момент могут затянуть и выбить почву из-под ног. Они оттуда не ушли и в КНР полит. режим не поменялся. КПК рулит, правда, с кап. заносом, что делает эту страну еще более опасной, т.к. деньги дают силу. Куда Тибету вырваться из этих цепких лапок.


Вы в Тибете сколько раз и как долго были?

----------

Tong Po (25.01.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Господа, объясните мне, пожалуйста: что изменит моё ношение футболки или плаката с надписью "Free Tibet"? Китайцы действительно освободят Тибет?


Не освободят, но совесть будет спасть спокойно. Долг выполнен. Дальше можно расслабиться и вместо реальной помощи Дхамме тешить себя тем, что сделал великое дело: надел значок или футболку.

----------

Al Tolstykh (27.01.2013), Alex (25.01.2013), Tong Po (25.01.2013), Zom (25.01.2013), Вантус (25.01.2013), Велеслав (25.01.2013), Жека (26.01.2013), Ондрий (25.01.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

выяснили - дхарму изучать и практиковать нынешняя власть китая не запрещает, а наоборот вбухивает деньги на реставрацию.
фотки  Главного из эмиграции тоже не серьезная проблема для желающих.

вопрос - какие еще будут аргументы фритибетцев?

----------

Tong Po (25.01.2013), Топпер- (25.01.2013)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> Вы в Тибете сколько раз и как долго были?


Сильно обольщаться тоже не надо :Smilie: 
Китай - социалистическое государство и религия под особым контролем, также под особым контролем иностранные священнослужители.
Если когда-нибудь поедите в Китай в частном порядке, границу пересекайте только в штатском, иначе затормозят и не пустят, если не будет официальных встречающих от всекитайской ассоциации буддизма КНР. 
Знаю не понаслышке :Smilie:  В 2004 году имел опыт поездки с неофициальной делегацией лам Цугольского дацана в Шенехенский дацан, что под Хайларом, куда бежали  в 30-е годы ламы, спасая свою жизнь. Границу пересекли в штатском, но по дороге кто-то доложил. В эвенкийском хошуне нас встретили с хадаками и попросили на разговор. Переговоры длились до утра следующего дня. Нам дали 24 часа на то, чтобы покинуть територию КНР.
Сказали, что Китай - социалистическое государство и религия под особым контролем, что если мы хотим приехать, то вначале нужно решать вопрос через БТСР и всекитайскую ассоциацию КНР в Пекине и только, получив официальное приглашение, разрешается нам приехать в следующий раз.
За месяц до нашего неудачного визита Китай посетила представительная делегация БТСР во главе с Дид Хамбо ламой и получила тёплый приём. Они побывали в Пекине и Тибете, провели переговоры.

Однако, по моему опыту многие вопросы проще решить на месте, чем через Пекин.

З.Ы. Потом мы всё-таки частным порядком съездили в Шенехенский дацан с китайскими друзьями на джипах. :Smilie:

----------

Tong Po (25.01.2013), Дмитрий С (26.01.2013), Топпер- (25.01.2013)

----------


## Tong Po

> Ну это бесполезный разговор, пусть каждый останется при своем мнении. Просто не надо забывать, что там было не так давно и то, что люди сжигают себя не говорит о том, что жить там стало лучше или веселее. Режим остался, монастыри эти - просто декорации и стены. Красивые. Но в отсутствие учителей и при надзоре КПК, это просто красивые дома, не наполненные особо содержанием.. Вот будет демократия и все будет хорошо тогда, как у нас стало. Я надеюсь.



Вы по сслылке сходите, а? Там 10 тулку преподают и передают практики. С чего Вы взяли, что там учителей нет?! Вы с чего взяли, что там пратиков нет? Вы или кто-либо из других фритибетцев, включая ЕСДЛ и других иерархов там были? Вы, лично Вы, почему позволяете оскорблять живущих там тулку, говоря, что они не учителя и не практики?!!!! Вы-то кто?!

----------

Alex (25.01.2013), Ондрий (25.01.2013), Топпер- (25.01.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Вы по сслылке сходите, а? Там 10 тулку преподают и передают практики. С чего Вы взяли, что там учителей нет?! Вы с чего взяли, что там пратиков нет? Вы или кто-либо из других фритибетцев, включая ЕСДЛ и других иерархов там были? Вы, лично Вы, почему позволяете оскорблять живущих там тулку, говоря, что они не учителя и не практики?!!!! Вы-то кто?!


Зачем такой яростный тон? Есть там тулку, учителя и практики. Сказано было про другое. Там, кстати, бывало множество сторонников свободы Тибета из множества различных организаций. Некоторых арестовывали. Кого-то арестовывали за найденные в багаже фотографии Далай-ламы. Бывали представители Европейского суда по правам человека, чтобы посмотреть на ситуацию с политзаключёнными в тюрьмах. Их туда не пустили. И т.д. и т.п.

Будете с пеной у рта КПК защищать? Смысл? 

Надо немножко стараться придерживаться объективности. Истина -- всегда где-то посередине.

----------


## Игорь Канунников

PampKin Head, не мешайте людям ненавидеть. 

А для тех у кого нет агентского договора с "Free Tibet", рекомендую к просмотру замечательный документальный фильм "В поисках Древнего Тибета. Путешествие к наследию Будды / Looking for ancient Tibet. A journey to Buddhas legacy". Его можно найти на главном трекере рунета.

----------

PampKin Head (25.01.2013), Tong Po (25.01.2013), Топпер- (25.01.2013)

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

В данный момент в сегодняшние дни подвергается ли тибетский народ гонениям, пыткам и пр? А то не понятно что то, внесите ясность

----------

Топпер- (25.01.2013)

----------


## PampKin Head

> PampKin Head, не мешайте людям ненавидеть. 
> 
> А для тех у кого нет агентского договора с "Free Tibet", рекомендую к просмотру замечательный документальный фильм "В поисках Древнего Тибета. Путешествие к наследию Будды / Looking for ancient Tibet. A journey to Buddhas legacy". Его можно найти на главном трекере рунета.


Этот?

----------

Ритл (25.01.2013)

----------


## Маша_ла

Ребят, я вообще пишу на форуме, когда очень спать хочу, т.е., не могу заниматься чем-то еще)) Мне, вообще, совершенно некогда вступать тут в полемику и смысла в этом я тут не вижу. Тем более, что я не фри тибет. Просто для меня это личное. Не мешайте мне мечтать о том, что Тибет когда-нибудь будет свободным, да.

В Тибете я пока не была, поскольку не хотела и не хочу. Могу же сказать там что-то и принести вред случайно людям, которые будут там меня принимать. 

Ондрий, откуда вы знаете, кто там актеры, а кто нет. Кто стукачи, а кто реальные практикующие? Я думаю сейчас Тибет и монастыри - это как красивая декорация. Ваджраяны там особой сейчас нет, свободы религии нет. Режим КНР не изменился. Тибет все также находится под оккупацией. Просто, благодаря разным общественным движениям, там китайцы решили что-то восстановить, чтобы сделать тибет привлекательной страной с т.з. туризма и чтобы создать благоприятное общ. мнение. Как видим, им это удается.

Тюрьмы там те же стоят, люди в них сидят, пытки применяются. Поэтому тибетцы сжигают себя, чтобы не подвергаться унижениям после своего протеста. Выкрикнуть свобода Тибету -это уже протест, за который следует тюремное заключение, пытки и гонения на семью. Поэтому люди просто сжигают себя.. 

Ребят, я не фри тибет, я далека от демонстраций, просто у меня есть свое мнение на этот счет, основанное на встречах с людьми, рассказах тибетцев и пр. Кстати, молодое поколение тибетцев считает себя кем-то второстепенным, а китайцев - высшей нацией, восхищаются ими и пр. У меня есть очень много знакомых и очень много разных рассказов и мнений, на основе которых сформировалось мое личное видение этой ситуации. Пересказывать я тут все не буду, ОК? Пусть каждый остается при своих заблуждениях.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Тюрьмы там те же стоят, люди в них сидят, пытки применяются. Поэтому тибетцы сжигают себя, чтобы не подвергаться унижениям после своего протеста.


Странно, но в предыдущем Тибете и тюрьмы были, и люди в них сидели жутко, и пытки применялись в полный рост (конечности рубили, в колодки заковывали и далее по списку), но никто себя не сжигал/со скал не прыгал. 

Более того, впечатление индийцев от того, что из себя представлял Тибет в этом аспекте... есть в Ламриме Дже Дзонкапы (история о персонажах, которые пошли повстречаться... с Авалокитешварой, пришли, ужаснулись увиденному и взяли ноги в руки и пошли обратно, это первая часть истории).

Удивительное рядом.

----------

Dmitridorje (26.01.2013), Вантус (25.01.2013), Ондрий (25.01.2013), Топпер- (25.01.2013)

----------


## Tong Po

> Зачем такой яростный тон? Есть там тулку, учителя и практики. Сказано было про другое. Там, кстати, бывало множество сторонников свободы Тибета из множества различных организаций. Некоторых арестовывали. Кого-то арестовывали за найденные в багаже фотографии Далай-ламы. Бывали представители Европейского суда по правам человека, чтобы посмотреть на ситуацию с политзаключёнными в тюрьмах. Их туда не пустили. И т.д. и т.п.
> 
> Будете с пеной у рта КПК защищать? Смысл? 
> 
> Надо немножко стараться придерживаться объективности. Истина -- всегда где-то посередине.



Читайте внимательно то, что пишет Маша-ла, а она чётко, на русском языке пишет (в ответ на ссылку о том самом буддийском университете, о котором, кстати, именно Вы два раза спросили), что там нет учителей.

Где тут кто-то, кто защищает КПК? Я? Ну так продемонстрируйте хоть один мой пост, где я вообще хоть как-то КПК упоминаю.

Лично *Я ОСУЖДАЮ САМОСОЖЖЕНИЯ*.

----------

Буль (25.01.2013), Дмитрий С (26.01.2013), Топпер- (25.01.2013)

----------


## Игорь Канунников

> Этот?


Он самый.

----------

Топпер- (25.01.2013)

----------


## PampKin Head

> (в ответ на ссылку о том самом буддийском университете, о котором, кстати, именно Вы два раза спросили), что там нет учителей.


В том нет, в другом есть. И что должно из этого следовать? КНР где то брал на себя обязательства восстановить Тибет в прежнем виде?

----------


## Tong Po

> В том нет, в другом есть. И что должно из этого следовать? КНР где то брал на себя обязательства восстановить Тибет в прежнем виде?


Мне просто интересны основания, на которых строится предположение, что в буддийском университете нету учителей. Пока в качестве основания Маша-ла привела один-единственный аргумент - существование КПК. Как это связано с отсутствием и присутствием в данном монастыре учителей она не пояснила ( ссылки на то, что во время культурной революции в ТАР разрушали монастыри и репрессировали монахов "не канают", потому что *во всей КНР* тогда прессовали всю интеллигенцию, тем не менее *в КНР интеллигенция осталась*), что подтвержадают успехи КНР во всех отраслях человеческих знаний.

З.Ы. Это пост *не в защиту политики КПК*.

----------

Ондрий (25.01.2013), Топпер- (25.01.2013)

----------


## PampKin Head

> То, что в Тибете происходит сейчас - это результат того, что происходило и происходит с 1959 г., со времени оккупации Тибета КНРом. Ничего же, по сути, не изменилось: в КНР не изменился режим, не наступила демократия, свобода вероисповедания и гластность..


Знаешь, Маша, я тебе сейчас нетривиальное скажу: у нас тоже демократии не наступила, а "свобода вероисповедания и гласность" РФ оплачены тотальной наркоманией, жертвами голода, геноцидов (например, 1990-1993 в Чечне), гражданскими войнами начала 90-х и т.д. и т.п.

Если честно, то мне такая свобода вероисповедания и гласность на горах костей и реках крови живых существ... просто не нужна. Уж лучше бы я в познем тоталитарном СССР где-нибудь в кочегарке мантры в индивидуальном порядке бормотал!

З.Ы. Кто готов к тому, что свободный и демократический Тибет
- вместе с возможностью свободно простираться перед портретом Далай Ламы получит наркоманию иных масшатбов?
- к тому, что исламская умма Тибета начнет готовить мулл... в Саудовской Аравии, и Катар денег будет ей исправно засыласть на джихад у китайской границы?

Собственно, если это "букет свободы" есть почти во всех "демократических государствах", то почему его не будет в "свободном" Тибете?

----------

Alex (26.01.2013), Dechen Norzang (26.01.2013), Liza Lyolina (26.01.2013), Tong Po (25.01.2013), Велеслав (25.01.2013), Топпер- (25.01.2013)

----------


## Кунсанг

> Он самый.


С 34 минуты этого фильма похоже идет речь о ненастоящем ламе, которого с одобрения КПК избрали настоятелем монастыря.

----------


## Маша_ла

По-моему, тут не фритибетцы бьются в истерике, а фритибетцев тут никаких и нету))

Мне мой учитель говорил, что нужно говорить с людьми о реальной ситуации в Тибете, только так можно помочь тибетцам, живущим там. Возможно, благодаря таким вот разговорам и движению фритибет, там и начались какие-то позитивные сдвиги. Поэтому надо говорить.

Если какой-то монастырь восстановили и где-то есть монахи и учителя, это очень хорошо! И пусть будут, и пусть там не будет репрессий. Картинка красивая, что говорить. 

В любом случае, КНР захватил и оккупировал Тибет, независимую страну. То, что в то время где-то еще была культурная революция "не канает", по выражению ув. оппонента, поскольку, Тибет не был частью КНР, а был оккупирован ею. 

В общем, это утомительная дискуссия, совсем нет времени поднимать факты, искать ссылки и фотки. Я делала это когда-то для себя, чтобы составить свое мнение о ситуации в Тибете. Убеждать кого-либо в чем-либо я не собираюсь, нет такой задачи. Тибет, я надеюсь, будет свободен. Если это кому-то не нравится - сорри))

Биться в истерике точно не надо))

----------

Нико (25.01.2013)

----------


## Tong Po

> По-моему, тут не фритибетцы бьются в истерике, а фритибетцев тут никаких и нету))
> 
> Мне мой учитель говорил, что нужно говорить с людьми о реальной ситуации в Тибете, только так можно помочь тибетцам, живущим там. Возможно, благодаря таким вот разговорам и движению фритибет, там и начались какие-то позитивные сдвиги. Поэтому надо говорить.
> 
> Если какой-то монастырь восстановили и где-то есть монахи и учителя, это очень хорошо! И пусть будут, и пусть там не будет репрессий. Картинка красивая, что говорить. 
> 
> В любом случае, КНР захватил и оккупировал Тибет, независимую страну. То, что в то время где-то еще была культурная революция "не канает", по выражению ув. оппонента, поскольку, Тибет не был частью КНР, а был оккупирован ею. 
> 
> В общем, это утомительная дискуссия, совсем нет времени поднимать факты, искать ссылки и фотки. Я делала это когда-то для себя, чтобы составить свое мнение о ситуации в Тибете. Убеждать кого-либо в чем-либо я не собираюсь, нет такой задачи. Тибет, я надеюсь, будет свободен. Если это кому-то не нравится - сорри))
> ...



Факты Вам искать лень, потому что их нет у Вас. Я имею в виду факты о современном ТАР. Не о том, что в 1959  там монастыри разрушали - никто с этим и не спорит. Что касается оккупации и независимости - Вы историю отношений Тибета и Цинской Империи посмотрите, ага? Кто там Формально кому подчинялся. Кто такие амбани, например и т.д. И вообще об институте Далай-лам чё-нить почитайте. Я имею в виду именно политический институт Далай-лам. Кто именно его ввёл. ОК?

З.Ы. Ещё раз напоминаю, что я не поддерживаю политику КПК относительно религиозных ограничений, неспособствующих любым формам терроризма. И вовсе ничего не имею принципиально против некоторой большей автономности Тибета. Я против терроризма и бессмысленных самосожжений. А также против недостоверных, ничем необоснованных утверждений.

----------

Топпер- (25.01.2013)

----------


## Вантус

Маша_ла, как мы уже видели в одной из тем, принадлежит к традиции жителей Сдома и Аморы, поэтому доказывать ей что-либо не имеет смысла.

----------


## Tong Po

> Маша_ла, как мы уже видели в одной из тем, принадлежит к традиции жителей Сдома и Аморы, поэтому доказывать ей что-либо не имеет смысла.


Это в какой теме?

----------


## PampKin Head

> Мне мой учитель говорил, что нужно говорить с людьми о реальной ситуации в Тибете, только так можно помочь тибетцам, живущим там. Возможно, благодаря таким вот разговорам и движению фритибет, там и начались какие-то позитивные сдвиги. Поэтому надо говорить.


А мне мой учитель говорил, что фритибетцы баламутят молодежь, и это приводит эту молодежь в тюрьму. Что для актуальной практики Дхармы плохо.

----------

Ондрий (25.01.2013), Сергей Ч (26.01.2013), Топпер- (25.01.2013)

----------


## Вантус

> Это в какой теме?


Это где она гордилась тем, что гноит тексты чемоданами на балконе и никому их не даст, ибо ваистену.

----------


## Legba

Давайте я тоже 5 копеек вставлю.
Был в Кхаме (это не ТАО), в долине Дзогчен.
Жизнь там, прям скажем, не сахар. И порушили, в свое время, много чего.
Сейчас - отстроили ритритный центр, потихоньку строят уже вторую гомпу в монастыре Дзогчен.
Университет Шри Сингха как стоял, так и стоит.
И, важный момент.
Еще живы и вполне деятельны ламы старшего поколения - Друванг Ринпоче, Пема Калсанг Ринпоче.
Мне лично не очень приятно слышать заявления о том, что "все что в Тибете - аттракцион для туристов".
По разному там дела обстоят.

----------

Ho Shim (26.01.2013), Pedma Kalzang (26.01.2013), Буль (26.01.2013), Вантус (26.01.2013), Еше Нинбо (26.01.2013), Ондрий (26.01.2013), Топпер- (26.01.2013)

----------


## Маша_ла

Господа, верьте, во что хотите, ненавидьте, кого хотите, говорите, что хотите. Я-то вам что? Никто и ничто, так что расслабьтесь.

Если в Тибете сейчас что-то восстанавливается, неважно, какая при этом мотивация у КПК, это хорошо. То, что там есть учителя, я в курсе. Единичные случаи. Все равно, им там не безопасно. И они рискуют постоянно. И я знаю Ринпоче, который регулярное ездит в Тибет из Швейцарии по всем монастырям, а сыну его, тоже тулку, визу не дают. Они там поддерживают материально монастыри, учат и строят. И это все хорошо, но это все игры с огнем.. И самосожжения это подтверждают. Это протест. Если бы все было гуд, люди бы не жгли себя. И это их никто не разжигает. Они сами так больше не могут жить. Никто это не поддерживает и никому это не нравится. Это просто ужасно. Было бы там все гуд, люди бы себя не сжигали.

Как туристы, вы видите только внешнюю сторону жизни. Внутреннюю вы не знаете. Но, можете думать что угодно. 

Да, а чемодана садхан никакого нет и не было. Я пошутила)) Все давно кануло в лету)) Расслабьтесь.

----------


## Топпер

> И самосожжения это подтверждают. Это протест. Если бы все было гуд, люди бы не жгли себя. И это их никто не разжигает. Они сами так больше не могут жить. Никто это не поддерживает и никому это не нравится. Это просто ужасно. Было бы там все гуд, люди бы себя не сжигали.


Вот здесь разрешите вам не поверить. Так можно было бы и про шахидов говорть: жить невмоготу, вот они себя и подрывают. На деле же в таких случаях идёт планомерная длительная обработка. 



> Как туристы, вы видите только внешнюю сторону жизни. Внутреннюю вы не знаете. Но, можете думать что угодно.


Они хотя бы туристы. А вы в Тибете и вовсе не были. Кроме того некоторые участники форума живут в Азии и Китае в частности, постоянно. Это тоже здесь выяснили.

----------

Legba (27.01.2013), Tong Po (26.01.2013), Вантус (26.01.2013), Ондрий (26.01.2013)

----------


## Маша_ла

Топпер, вам не понять. У меня это все личное. Ехать на развалины, под надзором я не хочу. Ляпну че-нить, могу же. Подставлю людей. Уж лучше пережду. Будет Тибет свободен, тогда и можно будет ехать и жить там тоже. А пока нет, как турист смотреть на стены и пейзажи, как-то не тянет.

Шахиды подрывают себя, убивая других людей. Я не понимаю, я тут одна на БФ, кто понимает про Тибет, что там происходит на самом деле?

----------


## Топпер

> Топпер, вам не понять. У меня это все личное.


Думаю напротив, хорошо понимаю причины и корни.



> Ехать на развалины, под надзором я не хочу. Ляпну че-нить, могу же. Подставлю людей. Уж лучше пережду. Будет Тибет свободен, тогда и можно будет ехать и жить там тоже. А пока нет, как турист смотреть на стены и пейзажи, как-то не тянет.


А то вдруг увидите, что всё то, чем вас пугали - это неправда. Потом глупо чувствовать себя будете.



> Шахиды подрывают себя, убивая других людей. Я не понимаю, я тут одна на БФ, кто понимает про Тибет, что там происходит на самом деле?


Судя по теме вы одна не понимаете, что там происходит на самом деле. Остальные участники или в самом Тибете бывали или с исторической и этнографической литературой ознакомились, или и то и другое, а не судят о ситуации по страшилкам.
Вы ещё про Фалунь-дава почитайте. Там вообще чего только не пишут про ужасы в Китае.

----------

Bob (26.01.2013), Tong Po (26.01.2013), Вантус (26.01.2013), Еше Нинбо (26.01.2013), Ондрий (26.01.2013)

----------


## Маша_ла

Нет, лично мне, глядя на фотки монастыря, в который мне хотелось бы поехать, ехать туда совершенно не хочется.. Новые стены на развалинах. Мне туда не нать))
Я туда поеду, когда Тибет будет свободен. Турпоездка под надзором мне не нужна.

Ладно, вы все - умные, а я - дура. На этом и успокоимся. Каждый останется при своем.

----------


## Топпер

> Нет, лично мне, глядя на фотки монастыря, в который мне хотелось бы поехать, ехать туда совершенно не хочется.. Новые стены на развалинах. Мне туда не нать))
> Я туда поеду, когда Тибет будет свободен.


Стены от этого станут из новодельных старинными?



> Турпоездка под надзором мне не нужна.


А как это может помешать увидеть монастыри? Например поднадзорное учение, которое вы могли бы посетить уже не будет правильным. Или молебен? Или дана сделанная монахам принесёт заслуги не вам, а КПК?



> Ладно, вы все - умные, а я - дура. На этом и успокоимся. Каждый останется при своем.


Вот это и плохо. Что приведённые факты и впечатления живущих в Китае и посещающих Тибет участников форума, проходят мимо вашего сознания. Иногда лучше разрушить построенную иллюзию. Это даёт возможность двигаться дальше.

----------

Tong Po (26.01.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

развалины - плохо
новые стены - плохо
вот и как с фритибетцами диалоги-то вести о мире?

----------

Tong Po (26.01.2013), Топпер- (26.01.2013)

----------


## Буль

> Я туда поеду, когда Тибет будет свободен.


Тибет никогда не будет свободным. Неужели это не понятно?

----------

Legba (27.01.2013), Pedma Kalzang (26.01.2013)

----------


## Alex

Для того, чтобы перевести разговор из плоскости эмоциональной в плоскость фактологическую, хотелось бы получить у уважаемых сторонников "свободного Тибета" ответы на несколько вопросов (можно кратко и тезисно, даже без пруфлинков — я готов поверить вашему честному слову):

1) Какие *конкретно* ужасы происходят в ТАР по причине его нахождения в составе КНР? (Например: тибетцев не принимают в ВУЗы, тибетским старикам выплачивают пенсию, меньшую, нежели китайским, тибетцам не разрешается выезжать за пределы ТАР, тибетский язык запрещен или что там еще).

2) Чего именно хотят добиться сторонники правительства в изгнании? (Например: государственной независимости Тибета, депортации из ТАР китайцев или чего там еще). 

3) Как они видят процесс достижения своих целей? (Например: всем самосжечься, чтобы китайцы решили не связваться с сумасшедшими, испугались и убежали или что там еще).

Пока что я понял, что в ТАР нельзя публично выставлять фотографии Далай-ламы и тибетец, не владеющий китайским, не может рассчитывать на хорошую работу. Что ж, это серьезно, ради этого стоит облить себя бензином.

PS: На ужасы и зверства времен Культурной революции прошу не ссылаться, т.к. а) с тех пор прошло почти полвека, а в мире нет такой страны, где за сопоставимый период не произошли бы изменения (порой радикальные) в политической, экономической, общественной, культурной и религиозной сферах; б) в собственно Китае в те времена было не лучше.

Буду благодарен за краткий список по каждому пункту.

----------

Bob (26.01.2013), Dechen Norzang (26.01.2013), Legba (27.01.2013), PampKin Head (26.01.2013), Pedma Kalzang (26.01.2013), Tong Po (26.01.2013), Буль (26.01.2013), Вантус (26.01.2013), Топпер- (26.01.2013)

----------


## PampKin Head



----------

Aion (26.01.2013), Alex Dharmasiya (26.01.2013), Dechen Norzang (26.01.2013), Pedma Kalzang (26.01.2013), Tong Po (26.01.2013), Топпер- (26.01.2013)

----------


## Alex Dharmasiya

> Буддизм и буддийская традиция не могут существовать "просто". Они существуют в определенной среде. Эту среду много лет уничтожают китайцы в Тибете. Эту среду (пока, увы,  без особого успеха) пытаются воссоздать в традиционных буддийских регионах в России. Для этого существуют буддийские центры и т. д. Простые тибетцы понимают это гораздо лучше, чем иные практикующие.


Кстати, дать политическое убежище всем желающим тибетцам - это отличная идея пополнить население России вполне не пьющими, высокоморальными, трудолюбивыми людьми. )))

----------

Aion (26.01.2013), Ритл (26.01.2013), Топпер- (26.01.2013)

----------


## Alex Dharmasiya

> а я - дура. На этом и успокоимся.


Псих и идиот  - это разные показания. Вам просто необходимо успокоить ваши ветра.

----------


## Вантус

> Кстати, дать политическое убежище всем желающим тибетцам - это отличная идея пополнить население России вполне не пьющими, высокоморальными, трудолюбивыми людьми. )))


Издеваетесь? Тибетцы такие же люди, как и русские. И бухают они по черному, и с моралью и трудолюбивостью у них проблемы. Спросите *Denli*.

----------

Alex (26.01.2013), Ho Shim (27.01.2013), Legba (27.01.2013), Pedma Kalzang (26.01.2013), Tong Po (26.01.2013), Дмитрий С (26.01.2013), Нико (26.01.2013), Топпер- (26.01.2013)

----------


## Нико

> 1) Какие *конкретно* ужасы происходят в ТАР по причине его нахождения в составе КНР? (Например: тибетцев не принимают в ВУЗы, тибетским старикам выплачивают пенсию, меньшую, нежели китайским, тибетцам не разрешается выезжать за пределы ТАР, тибетский язык запрещен или что там еще).


Тибетцев очень часто не принимают даже в школы. По этом поводу был один из последних случаев самосожжения, кажется, матери такого ребёнка. Есть на паюле.ком. 
Насчёт существования системы пенсий для тибетцев в ТАР вообще не уверена. 
Тибетцам очень трудно легально выехать за пределы Тибета. Они очень часто делают это нелегально. Посему дети, в своё время сбежавшие в Индию, 20-летиями не могут встретиться со своими родителями. Знаю непонаслышке. 
Тибетский язык не является государственным. Без китайского никуда не пробиться. Ну, как это было в СССР.




> 2) Чего именно хотят добиться сторонники правительства в изгнании? (Например: государственной независимости Тибета, депортации из ТАР китайцев или чего там еще).


Подлинной автономии Тибета в составе Китая. Т.е. чтобы не гнали на религию хотя бы, и не истребляли тибетскую культуру, и чтобы не было насильственной ассимилиляции с китайцами и насильственной политики ограничения деторождения у тибетцев. 




> 3) Как они видят процесс достижения своих целей? (Например: всем самосжечься, чтобы китайцы решили не связваться с сумасшедшими, испугались и убежали или что там еще).


По мнению Далай-ламы, процесс должен быть исключительно мирным и вестись в рамках конструктивного диалога. Пока этого не получается.



> Пока что я понял, что в ТАР нельзя публично выставлять фотографии Далай-ламы и тибетец, не владеющий китайским, не может рассчитывать на хорошую работу. Что ж, это серьезно, ради этого стоит облить себя бензином.


Не стоит, конечно, ИМХО. Но сытый голодного не разумеет.

----------

Ритл (26.01.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

> Тибетский язык не является государственным. Без китайского никуда не пробиться. Ну, как это было в СССР.


А в России?
ни буряцкий, ни калмыцкий, ни якутский, ни мордовский, ни татарский, ни башкирский, ни осетинский.... да просто апартеид у нас какойто!

----------

Legba (27.01.2013), Tong Po (26.01.2013), Вантус (26.01.2013), Топпер- (26.01.2013)

----------


## Нико

> А в России?
> ни буряцкий, ни калмыцкий, ни якутский, ни мордовский, ни татарский, ни башкирский, ни осетинский.... да просто апартеид у нас какойто!


Я не говорила, что в России все шикарно. Но.... В своё время Украина, например, отделилась, и спокойно себе разговаривает на своей мове. По крайней мере, западная. Не знаю, как у них там ситуация в школах и универах, правда.

----------


## Ондрий

ключовое слово - "отделилась"

и что значит "в России не шикарно" в связи с гос.языком? Вы хотите чтобы тут государственный язык у нас был не русский в нац. республиках?
вы за сепаратизм?

----------

Tong Po (26.01.2013), Топпер- (26.01.2013)

----------


## Нико

> и что значит "в России не шикарно" в связи с гос.языком?


Я не говорила, что "не всё шикарно" именно с "гос. языком". Вышеперечисленные Вами республики слишком малы или слабы, чтобы существовать как отдельные государства. 




> Вы хотите чтобы тут государственный язык у нас был не русский в нац. республиках?


Это мало реально. 





> вы за сепаратизм?


Я за демократию.  :Cry:

----------


## Tong Po

> Я не говорила, что "не всё шикарно" именно с "гос. языком". Вышеперечисленные Вами республики слишком малы или слабы, чтобы существовать как отдельные государства. 
> 
> 
> 
> Это мало реально. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Я за демократию.


Простите, но последние лет 300-400 Тибет не был ни сильной страной, ни, тем более, демократией.

----------

Топпер- (26.01.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Простите, но последние лет 300-400 Тибет не был ни сильной страной, ни, тем более, демократией.


Я знаю, что в Тибете не было демократии, был феодализм, но утверждение, что он всё время находился в подчинении Китая -- исторически неверное.

----------


## Ондрий

> Я знаю, что в Тибете не было демократии, был феодализм, но утверждение, что он всё время находился в подчинении Китая -- исторически неверное.


Это в корне меняет дело! 
Главное - вернуть теократию?

----------


## Нико

> Это в корне меняет дело! 
> Главное - вернуть теократию?


Какая теократия может быть в 21 веке? Главное ж не в этом. Далай-лама сам ввёл в правительстве в изгнании демократическую структуру -- парламент, премьер-министра, и т.п.

----------


## Ондрий

> Какая теократия может быть в 21 веке?


КПК тоже подумала, подумала и согласилась с этим.



> Главное ж не в этом. Далай-лама сам ввёл в правительстве в изгнании демократическую структуру -- парламент, премьер-министра, и т.п.


Этим надо было заниматься лет 90 назад.

----------

Топпер- (26.01.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Этим надо было заниматься лет 90 назад


Самое интересное, что 13-й Далай-лама пытался изменить систему, давал директивы Кашагу, но никто его элементарно не послушался. (

----------


## Alex Dharmasiya

> Издеваетесь? Тибетцы такие же люди, как и русские. И бухают они по черному, и с моралью и трудолюбивостью у них проблемы. Спросите *Denli*.



Я не издеваюсь, но надеюсь. Думаю, что в каждом этносе есть свои проблемы, но есть же и не проблемы. ))))

----------


## Tong Po

> но утверждение, что он всё время находился в подчинении Китая -- исторически неверное.


Ну я этого и не утверждал. История Тибета - гораздо больше 300 лет. Как и Китая.

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

Если мы признаем, что протесты в Тибете в целом и акты самосожжения в частности, являются продуктом западных спецслужб и подлежат резкому осуждению. Тогда мы согласимся с существующим сегодня положения дел в Тибете как и согласимся с проводимой там политикой, и тогда мы и все человечество потеряем самобытную и уникальную культуру тибетских племен и народов. Или нет?

----------


## Ондрий

> Самое интересное, что 13-й Далай-лама пытался изменить систему, давал директивы Кашагу, но никто его элементарно не послушался. (


Т.е. институт Далай Лам не контролировал страну.

----------


## Нико

> Т.е. институт Далай Лам не контролировал страну.


На тот момент 13-й не контролировал. Слишком сильный был разгул лхасских теократов-феодалов, и они слишком боялись потерять свою власть. В итоге некоторые из них оказались предателями, сдавшими китайцам свой народ.

----------


## Ондрий

> На тот момент 13-й не контролировал. Слишком сильный был разгул лхасских теократов-феодалов, и они слишком боялись потерять свою власть. В итоге некоторые из них оказались предателями, сдавшими китайцам свой народ.


Это все сказки, что могло быть лучше. Не могло. Государство находилось в крайне отсталом положении и его захват был просто делом времени. Не китайцы, так СССР или еще кто. То экономическое и политическое устройство Тибета себя изжило, как и в России образца начала 17го. Только у нас была какая-никакая промышленность, более-менее современная армия и т.д., а в Тибете с луком и стрелами еще бегали кое-где. Это прогнившее состояние должно было неминуемо рухнуть изнутри или с внешней "помощью". И оно рухнуло.

----------

Tong Po (27.01.2013), Топпер- (26.01.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Это все сказки, что могло быть лучше. Не могло. Государство находилось в крайне отсталом положении и его захват был просто делом времени. Не китайцы, так СССР или еще кто. То экономическое и политической устройство тибета себя изжило, как и в России образца начала 17го. Только у нас была какая-никакая промышленность, более-менее современная армия и т.д., а в Тибете с луком и стрелами еще бегали. Это прогнившее состояние должно было неминуемо рухнуть изнутри или снаружи. И оно рухнуло.


Согласна.

----------

Tong Po (27.01.2013), Топпер- (26.01.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

Тогда вопрос - а если бы не было "подогрева" за фритибет со стороны внешней эмигрантской диаспоры, стали бы китайцы закручивать гайки на ровном месте? Ведь в Китае есть масса других этнический провинций..
Я не идеализирую Китай - там с правами человеков не совсем как в Европе (и тому частично есть объективные причины).

Кстати, о свободах. Симкарту для телефона я там брал вообще без документов. Девочка-продавец упорно не понимала, какого рожна я ей паспорт пытаюсь всучить. Вот вам и "демократия". Сравните с РФ.

----------

Tong Po (27.01.2013), Топпер- (26.01.2013)

----------


## Alex

> Насчёт существования системы пенсий для тибетцев в ТАР вообще не уверена.


То есть вы хотите сказать, что пенсии распределяются в КНР по национальному признаку? Тут, конечно, хотелось бы послушать тех, кто в КНР живет (например, уважаемого Цультрим Таши), но вот лижвый китайский интернет утверждает, что пенсии в ТАР на три четвери (!) выше, чем в целом по стране благодаря государственному субсидированию отсталых окраин, где ничего не растет 

Врут? С остальными вашими утверждениями разберемся чуть позже, но пока меня несколько озадачило следующее: 




> Без китайского никуда не пробиться. Ну, как это было в СССР.


Мы с вами примерно одного возраста, но я не помню, чтобы в СССР никуда нельзя было пробиться без знания китайского. Или я как-то не так все понял?

----------

Tong Po (27.01.2013), Ондрий (26.01.2013), Топпер- (26.01.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Тогда вопрос - а если бы не было "подогрева" за фритибет со стороны внешней эмигрантской диаспоры, стали бы китайцы закручивать гайки на ровном месте? Ведь в Китае есть масса других этнический провинций..


Вы почитайте некоторые автобиографические повести тибетцев непосредственно после захвата Тибета Китаем. Я вот читала, и слышала устные рассказы. Никакого "подогрева" со стороны там не было, имхо. Была помощь ЦРУ кхампам, одно время, только потому, что США одно время это было выгодно по полит. соображениям. Потом всё это прекратилось. 



> Я не идеализирую Китай - там с правами человеков не совсем как в Европе (и тому частично есть объективные причины).


Совсем не как в Европе, я бы сказала. 




> Кстати, о свободах. Симкарту для телефона я там брал вообще без документов. Девочка-продавец упорно не понимала, какого рожна я ей паспорт пытаюсь всучить. Вот вам и "демократия". Сравните с РФ.


Какое безобразие! ))) В Индии, чтобы получить сим-карту, паспорт обязателен. )

----------


## Ондрий

> Мы с вами примерно одного возраста, но я не помню, чтобы в СССР никуда нельзя было пробиться без знания китайского. Или я как-то не так все понял?


Видимо имелось ввиду, что без знания русского, скажем, туркмену невозможно было никуда устроиться на работу. Это так. Но нужно помнить, что в этнических республиках СССР ни один русский практически не мог претендовать на более-менее руководящую должность.

----------

Alex (26.01.2013), Tong Po (27.01.2013)

----------


## Нико

> То есть вы хотите сказать, что пенсии распределяются в КНР по национальному признаку? Тут, конечно, хотелось бы послушать тех, кто в КНР живет (например, уважаемого Цультрим Таши), но вот лижвый китайский интернет утверждает, что пенсии в ТАР на три четвери (!) выше, чем в целом по стране благодаря государственному субсидированию отсталых окраин, где ничего не растет


Не берусь утверждать. Надо у тибетских санджоров уточнить. В Индии так нет системы пенсионного обеспечения В ПРИНЦИПЕ. 



> Мы с вами примерно одного возраста, но я не помню, чтобы в СССР никуда нельзя было пробиться без знания китайского. Или я как-то не так все понял?


Так я ж про русский :Frown:  язык в случае СССР говорила.

----------

Tong Po (27.01.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

> Вы почитайте некоторые автобиографические повести тибетцев непосредственно после захвата Тибета Китаем. Я вот читала, и слышала устные рассказы. Никакого "подогрева" со стороны там не было, имхо. Была помощь ЦРУ кхампам, одно время, только потому, что США одно время это было выгодно по полит. соображениям. Потом всё это прекратилось.


Мы уже договорились, что период культ.революции был одинаково ужасен для всех. Как и военный коммунизм в России и дальше... вплоть до смерти Сталина. Какой смысл это обсуждать? А вот если бы японцы дошли до Тибета... Отряд 731 вам ни о чем не говорит?

Про "подогрев" я про Сейчас говорю, а не про Тогда. Он есть.




> Какое безобразие! ))) В Индии, чтобы получить сим-карту, паспорт обязателен. )


Вы зря смеетесь. Это важнейший показатель - возможность беспрепятственно покупать ср-ва связи любому гражданину. То, что в Индии требуют документы для симок - это необходимость, т.к. в Индии угроза терактов и межэтнических конфликтов с мусульманами остается в красной зоне. 

Свободная покупка ср-в связи в Китае показывает стабильность системы и отсутствие потребности в доскональном контроле своих граждан. А то, что сейчас вводят ограниченный въезд в провинцию иностранцам, тормозят выдачу паспортов тибетцам - так доигрались c бензином, чему тут удивляться-то. Тибет - территория повышенного риска с т.з. сепаратизма. Какое государство поступило бы иначе? Рыпнулись бы индейцы в США с такими вопросами. Нац. гвардия быстро бы всех успокоила.

Многие уехавшие ламы могут приезжать обратно в Тибет с визитом и уезжать обратно. Их не арестовывают. 
http://yelo-rinpoche.ru/gallery/visi...e_for_sichuan/

Вы на фото посмотрите. Очень познавательно с т.з. ущемления Дхармы.

----------

Tong Po (27.01.2013), Топпер- (26.01.2013)

----------


## Alex

> Так я ж про русский язык в случае СССР говорила.


А, тогда понятно. Но при чем тут СССР? В современной России точно так же, и ничего ужасного здесь нет. В РФ невозможно найти хорошую работу, зная татарский/эрзя-мордовский/бурятский и не зная русского, хотя все вышеперечисленные языки имеют статус государственных в соответствующих автономиях. В США невозможно найти хорошую работу, зная испанский и не зная английского, несмотря на почти официальный статус испанского. В Израиле невозможно найти хорошую работу, зная арабский (являющийся государственным языком) и не зная ивриса. Ну и много таких примеров.

И ничего в этом ужасного нет — как вы себе представляете работу в компании с многонациональным составом сотрудников? с деловой перепиской с партнерами, филиалами, поставщиками, заказчиками? с технической документацией? Нет, чтобы на базаре торговать, основной язык страны можно и не знать, да.

----------

Tong Po (27.01.2013), Топпер- (26.01.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Отряд 731 вам ни о чем не говорит?


Нет.




> Про "подогрев" я про Сейчас говорю, а не про Тогда. Он есть.


Возможно и есть. Я отошла от политики. На пенсии. )





> Многие уехавшие ламы могут приезжать обратно в Тибет с визитом и уезжать обратно. Их не арестовывают.


Возможно, тут сыграл тот факт, что Ело Ринпоче -- гражданин Рф. Многие ламы из Индии в Тибет поехать не могут. (

----------


## Нико

> А, тогда понятно. Но при чем тут СССР? В современной России точно так же, и ничего ужасного здесь нет. В РФ невозможно найти хорошую работу, зная татарский/эрзя-мордовский/бурятский и не зная русского, хотя все вышеперечисленные языки имеют статус государственных в соответствующих автономиях. В США невозможно найти хорошую работу, зная испанский и не зная английского, несмотря на почти официальный статус испанского. В Израиле невозможно найти хорошую работу, зная арабский (являющийся государственным языком) и не зная ивриса. Ну и много таких примеров.
> 
> И ничего в этом ужасного нет — как вы себе представляете работу в компании с многонациональным составом сотрудников? с деловой перепиской с партнерами, филиалами, поставщиками, заказчиками? с технической документацией? Нет, чтобы на базаре торговать, основной язык страны можно и не знать, да.


Я соглашусь, что в таких многонациональных державах, как КНР и РФ, нужен билингв. И в ТАРе сейчас китайский язык официальный. Проблема в том, что тибетцы зачастую не имеют возможности изучать свой родной язык. И многие приезжающие в Дхарамсалу должны как бы его изучать, и изучают. Про чтение на тибетском -- это вообще редкость.

----------


## Ондрий

> Нет.


Погуглите. Очень познавательно с т.з. сравнения с китайскими "зверствами". 



> Возможно, тут сыграл тот факт, что Ело Ринпоче -- гражданин Рф. Многие ламы из Индии в Тибет поехать не могут. (


Угу, а китайцы такие наивные, его с бурятом спуали)) может все проще? Потому что у него был хоть какой-то паспорт, куда печать на границе шлепать и визу клеить? В Индии у всех тибетцев паспорта есть? А ведь "демократическое" же государство.)


Один мой учитель из Гомана южной Индии ездил. Я его спросил - как же вас пустили? И выпустили? Он хитро улыбнулся и ничего не ответил)

Если заниматься только дхармой и не засвечиваться с политикой в возможных списках "нежелательных" лиц, то, видимо, пустят.

----------

Legba (27.01.2013), Tong Po (27.01.2013), Топпер- (26.01.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

> Проблема в том, что тибетцы зачастую не имеют возможности изучать свой родной язык. И многие приезжающие в Дхарамсалу должны как бы его изучать, и изучают. Про чтение на тибетском -- это вообще редкость.


Вранье. Даже вывески на улицах в Лхасе и других городах двуязычные. На тиб и кит.

----------

Tong Po (27.01.2013), Топпер- (26.01.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Вранье. Даже вывески на улицах в Лхасе и других городах двуязычные. На тиб и кит.


А Вы когда-нибудь смотрели официальный "лхасский" ТВ канал? Там тибетский язык весь исковеркан, такой китаёсский тибетский, что я даже почти ни слова не понимаю.

----------


## Ондрий

> А Вы когда-нибудь смотрели официальный "лхасский" ТВ канал? Там тибетский язык весь исковеркан, такой китаёсский тибетский, что я даже почти ни слова не понимаю.


Смотрел. Хотя ничего не понял)). Может вам язык подтянуть? Тибетский яз. он такой - сами тибетцы друг друга не всегда понимают)))
Однако, ламы которые ездили в тибет как-то не жаловались, что им требовался переводчик.
Вы уж совсем-то тут не сочиняйте небылицы.

А вы все-таки фото по моей линке еще раз поглядите. Толпы тибетских монахов (судя по одежде, там есть и геше) - это тоже граждане РФ с визитом?  :Smilie:

----------

Tong Po (27.01.2013)

----------


## Нико

> ]Смотрел. Хотя ничего не понял)). Может вам язык подтянуть? Тибетский яз. он такой - сами тибетцы друг друга не всегда понимают)))


Да, для подтягивания языка в Тибет бы съездить. Пока не получается.




> А вы все-таки фото по моей линке еще раз поглядите. Толпы тибетских монахов (судя по одежде, там есть и геше) - это тоже граждане РФ с визитом?


Вы про местных, что ли? Ну да, конечно, их могут быть толпы.

----------


## Ондрий

> Да, для подтягивания языка в Тибет бы съездить. Пока не получается.


Лхаса - прекрасный город. Не пожалеете. Кстати там офиц есть школы, где можно поучиться иностранцам. И не только языку. 



> Вы про местных, что ли? Ну да, конечно, их могут быть толпы.


Тогда почему тут все сочиняют, что дхарму в тибете зажимают?

----------

Tong Po (27.01.2013), Топпер- (26.01.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Тогда почему тут все сочиняют, что дхарму в тибете зажимают?


Политкорректную -- не зажимают.

----------


## Ондрий

> Политкорректную -- не зажимают.


В смысле? Абхидхарму, винаю, дуйру и т.д. можно как-то политизовать? Не знал. Расскажите, как Дхарма может быть политической.
Фотки Мао я в буддийских книжках в дацанских библиотеках не видел - обычные печа в тряпочках.

----------

Tong Po (27.01.2013), Топпер- (26.01.2013)

----------


## Нико

> В смысле? Абхидхарму, винаю, дуйру и т.д. можно как-то политизовать? Не знал. Расскажите, как Дхарма может быть политической.
> Фотки Мао я в буддийских книжках в дацанских библиотеках не видел - обычные печа в тряпочках.


Т.е Дхарма буддийская в Тибете находится в состоянии расцвета?

----------


## Ондрий

> Т.е Дхарма буддийская в Тибете находится в состоянии расцвета?


Думаю, да. По сравнению с РФ - так тем более. И если с внешней стороны не подогревать сепаратизм и не разжигать бензином бардак - то это было бы прекрасное место для учебы и практики, куда бы я с большим удовольствием приехал бы уже на более долгий период, если бы не жизненные обстоятельства.

----------

Tong Po (27.01.2013), Топпер- (26.01.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Думаю, да. По сравнению с РФ - так тем более. И если с внешней стороны не подогревать сепаратизм и не разжигать бензином бардак - то это было бы прекрасное место для учебы и практики, куда бы я с большим удовольствием бы приехал бы уже на более долгие период, если бы не жизненные обстоятельства.


Дай-то.... нынешний председатель КПК (забыла его имя(((( ).....

----------


## Ондрий

> Дай-то.... нынешний председатель КПК (забыла его имя(((( ).....


Не его просите об этом. Он только выписывает, максимум, помилования, тем кто бегает с канистрой и/или подстрекает к бунтам.

----------

Вантус (27.01.2013), Топпер- (26.01.2013)

----------


## Alex

Помню, как лама Йонтен (он, впрочем, не из ТАР, а из Сычуаня) не раз говорил (слышал своими ушами): "Если хотите по-взрослому практиковать Калачакру — чемодан, вокзал, Амдо (а никакая не Индия)".

----------

PampKin Head (28.01.2013), Tong Po (27.01.2013), Вантус (27.01.2013), Велеслав (30.01.2013), Ондрий (26.01.2013), Пема Ванчук (30.01.2013), Топпер- (26.01.2013)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Съездил в Лабранг.

Что меня крайне удивило: как минимум в двух храмах на алтарях стоят большие красивые фотографии Е.С. Далай-ламы XIV. Монахи с энтузиазмом рассказывают иностранным туристам про важность Е.С. Далай-ламы для школы гелук и с грустью показывают специальный трон для него, на котором он последний раз сидел во время визита в монастырь в 1958 году. Думал было, что это специальный аттракцион для иностранцев, а гид — специально подготовленный переодетый китаец, пока он не стал говорить мне: «Вот, вы возможно, слышали как нас тибетцев тут притесняют, а теперь можете сами убедиться — в монастыре всего 1000 с лишним монахов, и несмотря на кучу желающих со всей страны, больше не принимают, так как это запрещено законодательством». Кроме того, вместе с нами в эти храмы заходили тибетские туристы из Лхасы, и их тоже пускали и ничего от них не скрывали.

----------

Alex (03.02.2013), Legba (03.02.2013), Pema Sonam (03.02.2013), Дмитрий С (03.02.2013), Еше Нинбо (03.02.2013), Нико (03.02.2013), Ондрий (03.02.2013), Ритл (03.02.2013), Топпер- (04.02.2013)

----------

